# Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach Fränkische  - Teil 2



## Thomas (20. November 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2010)

_Dies ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225_



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hinderrodversezn midm 2-Tonner!! Sauber!!!



Es geht halt nix über Stahlferderdämpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. November 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...1516,11.341571&spn=0.003151,0.006899&t=h&z=17


----------



## JansonJanson (20. November 2010)

und Nummer Threat No.3 ... kein Wunder wenn ihr nur so dummes Zeugs redet ...


----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> und Nummer Threat No.3 ... kein Wunder wenn ihr nur so dummes Zeugs redet ...



Genau auf Grund solcher Beitäge wird der Thread so schnell voll. Ups


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2010)

scho wieder vo forn.


----------



## Axalp (20. November 2010)

Ganz genau. 

Wenn's jetzt schon wieder zu Hause bist: Morgen 10.30 Obertrubach!!!


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2010)

man sollte dem Admin sagen das nach 2 - 3 kommt.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> man sollte dem Admin sagen das nach 2 - 3 kommt.



Willst du damit etwa behaupten, das die Leute vom Forum nicht bis drei zählen können?
Das würde ja heißen das sie aus Leutenbach kommen.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2010)

was dust du denn schon auf


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Willst du damit etwa behaupten, das die Leute vom Forum nicht bis drei zählen können?
> Das würde ja heißen das sie aus Leutenbach kommen.



was dust du denn scho auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. November 2010)

heut ne schöne lockere tour gwesen, markus, gut durchgezogen


----------



## Axalp (21. November 2010)

locker... naja... 

Aber schön war's. Mal wieder eine neue Ecke mit abwechslungsreichen und spannenden Trails.

GPS-Auswertung ergab 27.5 km und 825 Hm (geglättet - ohne glätten wären's 960 Hm gewesen  )


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> locker... naja...
> 
> Aber schön war's. Mal wieder eine neue Ecke mit abwechslungsreichen und spannenden Trails.
> 
> GPS-Auswertung ergab 27.5 km und 825 Hm (geglättet - ohne glätten wären's 960 Hm gewesen  )



na ja , hört sich ja bei den bodenverhältnissen ganz gut an


----------



## Cellini (21. November 2010)

Nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei wenn das Wetter passt. Hoffe mal dass das Fritzz bis dann ankommt , habs letzte Woche bestellt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Nächstes WE bin ich wieder dabei wenn das Wetter passt. Hoffe mal dass das Fritzz bis dann ankommt , habs letzte Woche bestellt.


----------



## Domm. (22. November 2010)

Wie da Brayer scho sochd, bis Drei könnans schon zelln die Admins.
Die fangan obber scho ba Null oo, zu zelln.
Für Leutenbach: Nach 1 kommt 2

Die hamm hall schdodd "Foddsetzund" "Deil" schriem, sunsd heds bassd.

Gestern worn´s 40KM, Rengschberch - Teufelstisch - Lindlberch - Heztles -verdichmiderweld. 
Woar a haufm Schlamm, Dreeg, Wasser und Matsch.
Wie rum foard´n ihr die Dour, so ganz grob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (22. November 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Wie da Brayer scho sochd, bis Drei könnans schon zelln die Admins.
> Die fangan obber scho ba Null oo, zu zelln.
> Für Leutenbach: Nach 1 kommt 2
> 
> ...



Annersrum

M-bach, Regensberg, Hetzles, Gleisenhof, Lindelbach, Igensdorf; Teufelstisch, Kasber und haam.


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2010)

von gestern noch paar bilder






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cellini (22. November 2010)

Saustarke Pics!


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2010)

wie war dei prüfung


----------



## Cellini (22. November 2010)

Alles bestens gelaufen, war die letzte Prüfung am Freitag .

Wie war der Vortrag? (war doch dieses WE oder erst Nächstes?)


----------



## 0815p (22. November 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Alles bestens gelaufen, war die letzte Prüfung am Freitag .
> 
> Wie war der Vortrag? (war doch dieses WE oder erst Nächstes?)



film war top, hab ne film cd davon, kann sie dir mal leihen, wennst sie willst


----------



## Cellini (22. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> film war top, hab ne film cd davon, kann sie dir mal leihen, wennst sie willst



Auf jeden Fall! 

Freu mich schon voll aufs Bike, hoffentlich ists Wetter nicht allzu mies wenn es ankommt.


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2010)

hat jemand intresse am samstach in nürnberch beim stabrüchla a tour zu fohren, falls wolfi zeit hat, muss ihn erst noch anfragen, der muss nähmlich guiden


----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat jemand intresse am samstach in nürnberch beim stabrüchla a tour zu fohren, falls wolfi zeit hat, muss ihn erst noch anfragen, der muss nähmlich guiden



Peter, wenn du Buchstaben sparen willst dann hier, samstach=samstag -1 und hier nähmlich=nämlich -1 = 2 Buchstaben gespart.


----------



## Axalp (24. November 2010)

Hmh, mal schauen was das Wetter am Samstag so macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, mal schauen was das Wetter am Samstag so macht.



Mir wurschd! Bin Skifohrn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mir wurschd! Bin Skifohrn!!!



Des interessiert ka S.. Des is a Forum wos ums Radln gehd ned ums Schifoan.


----------



## Domm. (24. November 2010)

@Bernd 
Om Walberla?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des interessiert ka S.. Des is a Forum wos ums Radln gehd ned ums Schifoan.


Pffft!
Armseliger intoleranter Leutenbacher Kleingeist!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Bernd
> Om Walberla?



Pitztal Gletscher!!


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2010)

@bernd
viel spass
@markus
ich funk morgen mal den wolfi an wegen guiden am samstach, und am freitag sehen wir dann wegen wetter, soll zwar kalt sein, aber trocken, und die meisten trails sind im nadelwald, bloss des proplem in dieser gegnd ist, das man wenig Hm zamgricht


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Pitztal Gletscher!!


@Bernd 
keinen Spass


----------



## Domm. (24. November 2010)

@Steinbrüchlein
Wenig HM hört sich gut an. Fährt auch noch jemand mit der ned so schnell ist, dann wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## macmount (25. November 2010)

hod jemand Erfahrung vo oich mid regen überschuhe??? - wos tauchd denn do wos?
@roland: du hosd doch welche mid so aam hirsch drauf khobbd wenni mi ned däusch - sänn di wos - odder schrodd???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (26. November 2010)

Ich hab seit vielen Jahren Goretex Überschuhe, inzwischen sind sie "fertig" haben aber jahrelang dicht gehalten.


----------



## macmount (26. November 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit vielen Jahren Goretex Überschuhe, inzwischen sind sie "fertig" haben aber jahrelang dicht gehalten.



welches Fabrikat? - wie schauts mit der Größe aus, passen die Dinger über normale Schuhe?


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> hod jemand Erfahrung vo oich mid regen überschuhe??? - wos tauchd denn do wos?
> @roland: du hosd doch welche mid so aam hirsch drauf khobbd wenni mi ned däusch - sänn di wos - odder schrodd???



Die middn Hirsch drauf senn Neoprenüberschuh die haldn schö worm und sinn dichd.


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> welches Fabrikat? - wie schauts mit der Größe aus, passen die Dinger über normale Schuhe?



Sowas in der Art hier, mein Modell ist schon ziemlich alt. 


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GORE-TEX-Power-Thermo-berschuhe-schwarz/dp/B0015KJHXU"]GORE BIKE WEAR GORE-TEX Race Power Thermo Überschuhe schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Neopren Überschuhe hab ich auch, aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die bei zuviel Nässe irgendwann überfordert. Die Goretex sind recht groß und passen auch über dicke Winterschuhe. Goretex bietet da auch extra City Überschuhe an.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. November 2010)

Gestern is mei Radl wieder von der Wartung gekommen, bin damit direkt im Regen ne Runde gefahren. Hatte die Engelbert Strauss Hose und die Platzangst Softshelljacke, hat beides dicht gehalten. Die Softshelljacke ist ja eigentlich keine Regenjacke, hat aber trotzdem gut abgeperlt. 
Wüsst etz gern mal was die mit der Gabel gemacht haben, die ist auf einmal sehr viel besser.. das hohe Losbrechmoment ist irgendwie verschwunden, mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt.


----------



## macmount (26. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gestern is mei Radl wieder von der Wartung gekommen, bin damit direkt im Regen ne Runde gefahren. Hatte die Engelbert Strauss Hose und die Platzangst Softshelljacke, hat beides dicht gehalten. Die Softshelljacke ist ja eigentlich keine Regenjacke, hat aber trotzdem gut abgeperlt.
> Wüsst etz gern mal was die mit der Gabel gemacht haben, die ist auf einmal sehr viel besser.. das hohe Losbrechmoment ist irgendwie verschwunden, mal sehen wie lange das so bleibt.



Innenlebn raus - und marschmellows nei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (26. November 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hier, mein Modell ist schon ziemlich alt.
> 
> 
> GORE BIKE WEAR GORE-TEX Race Power Thermo Überschuhe schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> ...



Die goredreck sin gans schö deuer


----------



## macmount (26. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die middn Hirsch drauf senn Neoprenüberschuh die haldn schö worm und sinn dichd.



wos sin den die für a fabbrikad - du hirsch


----------



## andi74 (26. November 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> wos sin den die für a fabbrikad - du hirsch



ZwölfEnder


----------



## macmount (26. November 2010)

andi74 schrieb:


> ZwölfEnder



Thanks


----------



## Domm. (26. November 2010)

@GoreTex
Dennan Ihr Zeuch hat obba on hochng Gwalidädsschdandadd.
Des hasd dassd davo ausgehkonnst, ka Glumb zu grieng:
Drum is des Zeuch so deuer.


----------



## Tom:-) (26. November 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> @GoreTex
> Dennan Ihr Zeuch hat obba on hochng Gwalidädsschdandadd.
> Des hasd dassd davo ausgehkonnst, ka Glumb zu grieng:
> Drum is des Zeuch so deuer.



is des wiedjo ausm neia jäims bond gschniddn?


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2010)

für die , die heut lieber ned draussen fohren wollen
http://www.biking-hiking.at/2010/11/2010-film-the-b-team/


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2010)

Danke Peter! Der Nachmittag auf der Rolle ist gerettet!


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Danke Peter! Der Nachmittag auf der Rolle ist gerettet!



mensch markus, wärste mit gfohren, die stabrüchla runden war super, top trails und wetter war auch top.


werd morgen noch ne runde in der fränkischr fohren, die normale trail tour ab matterhorn, um 10.30, wennst lust hast sag bescheid


----------



## Axalp (27. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mensch markus, wärste mit gfohren, die stabrüchla runden war super, top trails und wetter war auch top.
> 
> 
> werd morgen noch ne runde in der fränkischr fohren, die normale trail tour ab matterhorn, um 10.30, wennst lust hast sag bescheid



Hab mir auch gedacht, dass das Wetter eigentlich noch zu schön ist um auf der Rolle zu fahren... 

Lust schon, aber ich fürchte es wird heute etwas später. Falls es doch klappt geb' ich aber nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. November 2010)

ja, were schön, mach aber ned so a grosse tour, spitzkehren-guckhüll-muschelq-naturtreppe-pavilion, also nix besonderes


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2010)

wenn ich so auf Thermometer schaue -5° bin ich mal gespannt wie lange wir auf den Hometrails aushalten.
Schöne Runde um Leutenbach Haidhof herum.


----------



## Axalp (28. November 2010)

Komm gerade aus der Fränkischen zurück (vom wandern). Da liegt ja schon ziemlich viel Schnee. Ging's überhaupt mit fahren?


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2010)

ja, ging scho, bloss guckhüll musst ich rauf schieben, da war scho ordenlich schnee, und runter beim fels absatz hätts mich fast gschmissen der rst war fahrbar


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2010)

lustig wars heute oben aufn Berg bei Obereh. 10-15cm Schnee auf Tisch und Bänken. Wetter war gigantisch, Sonne und viel Schnee auf den Baumwipfeln.
Beim Kirchehrenb. downhill hats den Jochen sogar vom Rad gedownhillt habs aber leider nicht gesehen ich war einfach zu schnell.
Bin dann vor lauter Schnelligkeit falsch abgebogen und in Kolmreuth rausgekommen.


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2010)

RolandMC schrieb:


> lustig wars heute oben aufn Berg bei Obereh. 10-15cm Schnee auf Tisch und Bänken. Wetter war gigantisch, Sonne und viel Schnee auf den Baumwipfeln.
> Beim Kirchehrenb. downhill hats den Jochen sogar vom Rad gedownhillt habs aber leider nicht gesehen ich war einfach zu schnell.
> Bin dann vor lauter Schnelligkeit falsch abgebogen und in Kolmreuth rausgekommen.



Ich hoffe du musstest dann noch einige Höhenmeter drücken.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du musstest dann noch einige Höhenmeter drücken.



ne, ich denke es waren insgesamt nicht mehr als 250-350hm. Viell. so 20KM. Also genug für eine Wintertour.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. November 2010)

War gestern auch ne Runde biken, hab aber nach dem ersten uphill wieder umkehren müssen.. sch* dschibo unterwäsche, der rücken war komplett gebadet. tolle funktionsunterwäsche 
wie kriegtn ihr das im winter hin? entweder ich schwitz oder frier -.-


----------



## kubikjch (29. November 2010)

Anbei ein paar Impressionen von gestern. 
Das Übel in der Mitte des Bildes müßt ihr euch wegdenken, weil sonst wäre das Bild echt genial






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. November 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

jetzt geht der müll wieder los 1 std schaufeln, und a halba std fohren
roland, hoff du hast dein schneeschieber scho gschärft


----------



## macmount (30. November 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> jetzt geht der müll wieder los 1 std schaufeln, und a halba std fohren
> roland, hoff du hast dein schneeschieber scho gschärft



ich wüssd do wos für oich


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Dezember 2010)

war gestern auch bisl biken .. standardrunde über die lange meile. 
ganz schön viel schnee da oben !


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> jetzt geht der müll wieder los 1 std schaufeln, und a halba std fohren
> roland, hoff du hast dein schneeschieber scho gschärft



is doch wurscht wos ma machn ob radln oder Schneeschieben hauptsach ma bewecht sich.

Heut aktuell von 6.15 bis 8.15 gschom


----------



## were (2. Dezember 2010)

In Obaehraboach liegt a a haufn Schnee. Da kannst ja dann gleich weida schaufln


----------



## Cellini (3. Dezember 2010)

So, das Fritzz ist angekommen! Sieht zumindest schonmal super aus und getestet wirds diesen Sonntag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. Dezember 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> So, das Fritzz ist angekommen! Sieht zumindest schonmal super aus und getestet wirds diesen Sonntag .



Wenn du auf Schnee genauso viel Erfahrung hast wie ich, kann ich dir ein paar Knieschoner empfehlen


----------



## Cellini (3. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Schnee genauso viel Erfahrung hast wie ich, kann ich dir ein paar Knieschoner empfehlen


 
Also so ne steile Treppe wie der Peter werd ich mir nich ausgraben , wird eher ne gemütliche Testrunde im Wald . Letztes Jahr gings eigentlich ganz gut ohne Spikes, ich werds sehen...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Dezember 2010)

also das fieseste sind vereiste spuren von pkws.. nicht weil es darauf glatt ist sondern weil man mitm vorderrad nicht mehr ohne weiteres rauskommt.. und wenn man versehentlich aus der spur fährt legts einen ganz nett hin. 
versuche jetzt immer spuren zu vermeiden


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> So, das Fritzz ist angekommen! Sieht zumindest schonmal super aus und getestet wirds diesen Sonntag .



mach mal a foto davon, und stells eini


----------



## 0815p (4. Dezember 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Also so ne steile Treppe wie der Peter werd ich mir nich ausgraben , wird eher ne gemütliche Testrunde im Wald . Letztes Jahr gings eigentlich ganz gut ohne Spikes, ich werds sehen...



ich werd morgen mal sehn,was in der fränkischn geht


----------



## OldSchool (4. Dezember 2010)

War heute knapp 3 Stunden im Wald teilweise mit Trail freiräumen. Fahren war nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Habe die 2ply Swampthings drauf da war die Anfahrt auf Asphalt schon ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Cellini (4. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen mal sehn,was in der fränkischn geht




Wann solls losgehen?


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2010)

Cellini schrieb:


> Wann solls losgehen?



bin erst um 2.00uhr heut nacht ham komma,drumm die spähte antwort. ich fahr jetzt scho los, hab ned zuviel zeit heut


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2010)

wir haben letzte woche für ende märz la palma gebucht, hat vo euch kaner lust dort die bike saison zu beginnen


----------



## B3ppo (5. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir haben letzte woche für ende märz la palma gebucht, hat vo euch kaner lust dort die bike saison zu beginnen



klingt verlockend, eigentlich ist Finale dran. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir haben letzte woche für ende märz la palma gebucht, hat vo euch kaner lust dort die bike saison zu beginnen



Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau scheint La Palma wirklich eine Alternative zu sein. Mein letzter Besuch dort ist nun auch schon wieder zwei Jahre her. Aber Urlaub ist in den nächsten Monaten leider nicht drin .


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2010)

La Palma?
Finale?
La Palma?
Finale?
La Palma?
Finale?
.
.
.
.
???


----------



## Cellini (6. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mal a foto davon, und stells eini



Foto kommt noch.

Gestern wars echt gut zu fahren-halt überwiegend auf Waldwegen, da war der Schnee schon platt.

Hab jetzt mal n paar Bilder von La Palma angesehen- sehr schön da!


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> La Palma?
> Finale?
> La Palma?
> Finale?
> ...



im märz kannst meist finale vergessen, wegen schnee in den höheren lagen, halt da wo die strecken sind, die euch gfallen. la palma ist auf jedenfall kurza hosen und shirt wetter und an downhill der 2400hm bergab geht gibs dort auch. falls aner vo euch intress hat gebt bescheid, dann geb ich ihn die genaueren reise daten durch, aber ich seh scho,es geht eh wieder nix zam.
überleg grad mal ob ich im februar noch nach malle soll, da gibs a intressantes zu fahren
http://holytrail.wordpress.com/mallorca-basics/

die haben in den letzten artikeln (auf der rechten seide unten) einige gute videos von techno strecken


----------



## Domm. (6. Dezember 2010)

Suche Sponsor für:
- Flug
- Reifm
- Unterkunft

Verpflegung könnt ich mir vllt. leisten.

Also wer keine Zeit aber viel Geld hat,
darf mir gerne einen La Balma Urlaub schbonsern.

A Schbendn´gwiddung sdell i nadürlich aus.


Seit langem war ich gestern mal wieder auf mein Gudn Maundnbaik
unterwegs. Die Gabl war einige Zeit ausser gefecht gsedzd.

Werd demnächt trotzdem eher weniger midfoan, weil mir die
Deutsche Rentenversicherung edz an Kur nei drügd.
6 Wochen Nordschwarzwald, ich hoff ich kann a Rad midnehma
und dord a weng foan.


----------



## OldSchool (6. Dezember 2010)

Domm. schrieb:


> Suche Sponsor für:
> - Flug
> - Reifm
> - Unterkunft
> ...



Domm, hast dir beim fränggisch schreibn die Finger brochn?


----------



## Axalp (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wird's im kommenden Jahr ziemlich schwierig meine ganzen Urlaubswünsche (La Palma/Finale, AX, PDS, Berg...) mit den Interessen meines Arbeitgebers abzugleichen. Muss mind. zweimal länger auf Dienstreise...





Domm. schrieb:


> ...6 Wochen Nordschwarzwald....



  

Kleiner Tip:
Nimm lieber Langlaufski mit...


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2010)

Malzeit!

Eure Urlaubsplanungen motivieren zum trainieren!!!!! Aber das heißt ja bei mir oft net viel................
Ein AX ist auch geplant oder wie?
Nächstes Jahr hab ich kann Urlaub mehr für solche Dinge wie es ausschaut. 
Muss scho mal a Wochn nach Österreich wegen ner Hochzeit, bissl Skifoan und ein Roadtrip durch Norwegen, Mountainbike und Kajak im Gepäck......und schon sind alle Tage verbraucht.........
Ziel 2011 ganz klar: wieder fit aufm Radl werden........................aber das wird schwer.............


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Malzeit!
> 
> Eure Urlaubsplanungen motivieren zum trainieren!!!!! Aber das heißt ja bei mir oft net viel................
> Ein AX ist auch geplant oder wie?
> ...




schoschi, du kannst dei fitness nur noch steigern nächstes johr, also werds ned zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Malzeit!
> 
> Eure Urlaubsplanungen motivieren zum trainieren!!!!! Aber das heißt ja bei mir oft net viel................
> Ein AX ist auch geplant oder wie?
> ...





peter metz schrieb:


> schoschi, du kannst dei fitness nur noch steigern nächstes johr, also werds ned zu schwer



Was haben die folgenden Bilder gemeinsam?
Wer als erster die Lösung hat bekommt ein Bier!






[/URL][/IMG]
http://fstati[/URL]
[IMG][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/277001][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/4/8/4/9/_/medium/Nightri2007_1105_200520AA.JPG[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Dezember 2010)

alle 3 haben in dem was Sie machn versagt


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2010)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> alle 3 haben in dem was Sie machn versagt



Falsch!!!!!


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Falsch!!!!!



sie sin ausgschdorm - so wie du - vo dir hörd mä aa niggs mehr


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> sie sin ausgschdorm - so wie du - vo dir hörd mä aa niggs mehr


Tätä!!!!!!
Der Wolf grichd a Bier.


----------



## macmount (9. Dezember 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Tätä!!!!!!
> Der Wolf grichd a Bier.



Au ja, ich dringk schlengerla odder gloostär weldnburcher - brings mer einfoch vorbei - wall audofohrn däffi nonni und forrodfohrn einormich bei demm sch....ss weddär is mä zä blöd, ned däss mai hend gor oobrichd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2010)

Bernd du Sack...............weißt ja was danach kommt...........die Auferstehung


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bernd du Sack...............weißt ja was danach kommt...........die Auferstehung


Selbst das Auferstehen erfordert ein Mindestmaß an Kraft und Ausdauer!!


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Selbst das Auferstehen erfordert ein Mindestmaß an Kraft und Ausdauer!!



und bernd, wie wars ski fohren


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bernd, wie wars ski fohren



Guggsd du





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2010)

top, aber viel los


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497543



> Konstrukteur Michael Herrlinger von Cheetah Bikes in Gingen am Fuß der Schwäbischen Alb zu seinem neuen Baby: Seit 2004 haben wir unser äußerst bewährtes Mountain Spirit stetig weiterentwickelt. Die Idee zum Tourer entstand als wir *auffällig häufig Kundenanfragen* mit entsprechenden Umrüstwünschen erhielten.



Hmh, wer hat den armen Menschen denn da die ganze Zeit auf herzliche fränkische Art genervt?


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10623/h

ausm bamberger thread, sehr nice. frag mich wie man im schnee so fahren kann..


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den e fÃ¼r den Nightreit perfekt. Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganz
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  










TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/







.


----------



## OldSchool (12. Dezember 2010)

Geile Sache. Aber Abschluss? Jetzt gehts doch erst wirklich los.


----------



## were (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja die Saisson 2010 wohl scho, aba nach da Saisson is ja quasi vor da Saisson 

Wobei bei mir zZ net wirklich viel geht in der Gegend. Hoab letzte Wochn üba Std. für a Umrundung vo Obaehraboach braucht. Ist sonst mein Joggingstreggn und die geht unter ana Stund.
Moal schaun. Heut kum i widda ham. Muss i abtscheggn ob ma imma nu im Schnee versinkt.
Auf jedenfall is wohl ehr Snow statt flow

Ständig in die kleddahalln renna is ja a nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. Dezember 2010)

Salve,

ich hab heut nen Standschaden an meim Rad endeckt.....!!!!
Ich habs net angefasst, und beim letzten Mal aufm Weg zum Bäcker wars auch ncoh ganz, und heut war mein Umwerfer gebrochen........
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären!!!???


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Dezember 2010)

were schrieb:


> Ständig in die kleddahalln renna is ja a nix.



stimmt, da trifft man auch nur andere Biker


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> stimmt, da trifft man auch nur andere Biker



Deshalb war ich gestern knapp 3 Stunden im Wald fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich hab heut nen Standschaden an meim Rad endeckt.....!!!!
> Ich habs net angefasst, und beim letzten Mal aufm Weg zum Bäcker wars auch ncoh ganz, und heut war mein Umwerfer gebrochen........
> Kann mir das mal jemand erklären!!!???


Alles andere außer ein Standschaden hätte mich bei dir echt (positiv) überrascht!!!!


----------



## macmount (14. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> ich hab heut nen Standschaden an meim Rad endeckt.....!!!!
> Ich habs net angefasst, und beim letzten Mal aufm Weg zum Bäcker wars auch ncoh ganz, und heut war mein Umwerfer gebrochen........
> Kann mir das mal jemand erklären!!!???



solangs ka schdänderschaden iss


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Dezember 2010)

war grad fahrn, man is das kalt.. ab ner stunde fängt das gesicht an einzufrieren


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> solangs ka schdänderschaden iss



 sowas kann von zuviel biken kommen, also keine Sorge....................


----------



## macmount (14. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> sowas kann von zuviel biken kommen, also keine Sorge....................



goddsaidangg - ich hobb scho dochd des kummd vo zävill - schnaggsln


----------



## Schoschi (14. Dezember 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> goddsaidangg - ich hobb scho dochd des kummd vo zävill - schnaggsln



hmm, konn vielleicht auch sein, kenn mich do net so aus.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2010)

@bernd
werd wohl nix morgen mit biken, zuviel  schnee


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd
> werd wohl nix morgen mit biken, zuviel  schnee



wo is denn zu viel schnee? bei uns hier gehts eigentlich. hab morgen auch vor zu biken.. retterner kanzel, wo sonst 
bin mal gespannt ob ich den berg raufkomm


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2010)

@ bernd
werd doch mal die fränkisch testen, bergauf die strass, und bergab die trails, wahrscheinlich ist bergab abstrengender, sag dann bescheid obs sinn gmacht hat,


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ bernd
> werd doch mal die fränkisch testen, bergauf die strass, und bergab die trails, wahrscheinlich ist bergab abstrengender, sag dann bescheid obs sinn gmacht hat,


Nimm an Lawinenbibser mid !!!


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Dezember 2010)

ich komm grad vom radln, habs probiert und das radl zur langen meile raufgeschoben/getragen. war völlig umsonst, man konnte oben keinen meter fahren.. bin dann wieder runtergeschlittert und heimgefahrn


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nimm an Lawinenbibser mid !!!



wie wars bei dir??
wir sind zur matterhornparke, dort versucht den ehemaligen schotterweg hochzukommen, keine chance ghabt, also rauf geschoben bis abzweigt wo der spitzkehrentrail rauskommt, da haben wir endschieden den trail rauf zu tragen, war voll der tiefschnee sen dan den selben weg wieder abgfahren, oder wie mer des nenna will, war aber lustich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (19. Dezember 2010)

So, bin heut endlich mal wieder rausgekommen und hab gleich mal Bilder vom Fritzz gemacht!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Dezember 2010)

sind bisl klein geworden


----------



## Axalp (19. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöner Hobel!

Nur gerade etwas die falsche Zeit für den Kauf...


----------



## macmount (20. Dezember 2010)

Axalp schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Hobel!
> 
> Nur gerade etwas die falsche Zeit für den Kauf...



wieso - dann isses wenigstns nu neu und und sauber und mär konns undern grisdbaam schdelln


----------



## macmount (20. Dezember 2010)

gibbds eigendlich den roland nu??? auf dera seidn kaa beidrooch vom onkl oland - des gibbs doch gorned - oddär issär im urlaub???


----------



## were (20. Dezember 2010)

joa a schens baig hasd da doa zuglechd. Bin mit maim stereo a rechd zufriedn. Bloss drausn ist echd ned fill zu holn 

Aber ich glab ich probiers trotzdem nuchamoal a bisl zu foahrn. Notfalls weich i auf a boar kaffstroasn aus. Baigvideos glotzen bringts a net.

Ausserdem hab i neue Fiveten's fürs ganz steile glände 
Etz darf i die bloß net mit den andan verwechsln.


----------



## were (20. Dezember 2010)

Naja foarn woar nix. Hab mein radl a gude Stund durch Schnee troagn.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2010)

@boris
schöna kistn, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehn nächste saison


----------



## Cellini (20. Dezember 2010)

were schrieb:


> Naja foarn woar nix. Hab mein radl a gude Stund durch Schnee troagn.



Hm, bei Dir scheint mehr Schnee zu liegen als hier im "Flachland". Bin gestern gute drei Stunden gemütlich durch den Wald gegondelt, sehr langsam zwar, aber hat echt Spaß gemacht. Der Schnee war auch gut griffig


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Dezember 2010)

wo wohnst du wenn man fragen darf? hier geht jetzt gar nichts mehr. ham nen halben meter schnee im garten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (20. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> @boris
> schöna kistn, dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehn nächste saison



Absolut!  Bin super zufrieden mitm Fritzz- vieel besseres Balancegefühl als mit meim Canyon (des is mit 22" aber auch n bisschen arg groß gewesen). 

Waren ja bis jetzt wegen Zeitmangel leider nur zwei Ausfahrten möglich aber die waren mal saugeil, das Bike macht Laune


----------



## Cellini (20. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> wo wohnst du wenn man fragen darf? hier geht jetzt gar nichts mehr. ham nen halben meter schnee im garten..



War im Moorhofgebiet hinter Gremsdorf unterwegs. Schätze mal so 30 cm Schnee an den tiefsten Stellen, des ging ( im ersten Gang grad so )


----------



## were (20. Dezember 2010)

Über 400m ist zwischen den Schneefällen kaum was gegetaut. In den höheren Lagen in der Fränkischen liegt scho a halber meter schnee.

Teilweise gehts an stellen wo scho mal a traktor a spur vorgefahren hat. Aber ich war teilweise dann bis zu die knie im Schnee gstegd. Da wird dann schon normal laufen schwer *G*


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Dezember 2010)

Soooo.....das Jahr geht zu Ende, trotz neuem Bike 2010 bin ich kaum zum fahren gekommen, 2 OPs haben das verhindert. Im Januar gehts auf Reha und ich hoffe ganz fest im Jahr 2011 mal wieder mit Euch in der Fränksichen die ein oder andere Tour fahren zu können.

In diesem Sinne schon mal schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.....und ein paar Grüße aus meinem Dezember Urlaub 

Tom


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2010)

hey tom, wo bist den unterwegs?? schau fei, das du kommente saison wieder fit werst, damit mer paar ausfahrten machen könna.

fürm rest der truppe, des gleich, schöne weinachtstach und an guten rutsch in neue jahr vielleicht geht zwischen weinachten und silvester noch a kurztour, aber bei den winter wahrscheinlich ned.


----------



## macmount (21. Dezember 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Soooo.....das Jahr geht zu Ende, trotz neuem Bike 2010 bin ich kaum zum fahren gekommen, 2 OPs haben das verhindert. Im Januar gehts auf Reha und ich hoffe ganz fest im Jahr 2011 mal wieder mit Euch in der Fränksichen die ein oder andere Tour fahren zu können.
> 
> In diesem Sinne schon mal schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.....und ein paar Grüße aus meinem Dezember Urlaub
> 
> Tom




 op´s - reha wos hosd denn oogschdelld? - wohi gesdn auf reha?


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Knie ist durch einen Unfall als ich 14 war geschädigt. Damals wars eigentlich nur eine Knorpelquetschung, allerdings hat sich eine Sepsis angeschlossen.
Vor 2 Jahren bin ich aufs Knie gefallen, seit dem nur Probleme. Dieses Jahr dann 2x Knorpel, Minisken, Ablagerungen, Kniescheibe usw. geglättet, abgefräst etc. An richtiges biken ist zur Zeit leider nicht zu denken.

Die ambulante Reha wird in Herzogenaurach sein.

Frohe Weihanchten!


----------



## macmount (22. Dezember 2010)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Das Knie ist durch einen Unfall als ich 14 war geschädigt. Damals wars eigentlich nur eine Knorpelquetschung, allerdings hat sich eine Sepsis angeschlossen.
> Vor 2 Jahren bin ich aufs Knie gefallen, seit dem nur Probleme. Dieses Jahr dann 2x Knorpel, Minisken, Ablagerungen, Kniescheibe usw. geglättet, abgefräst etc. An richtiges biken ist zur Zeit leider nicht zu denken.
> 
> Die ambulante Reha wird in Herzogenaurach sein.
> ...



No brosd mohldsaid - donn alles guude hoffmä däss bald widdä bessär wädd - sunsd könnmä a verseehrdn undergrubbm aufmachn - wor des johr aa ned baign
a frohs wainachdsfesd (und wenich schnee bei dir)


----------



## Domm. (23. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> für die , die heut lieber ned draussen fohren wollen
> http://www.biking-hiking.at/2010/11/2010-film-the-b-team/



@Peter
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, im Video Photoshow hab ich Dich ein paar mal
entdeckzwischen 3:27 und 3:38. Einmal sitzt auf deim Rad, sonst ist wie beim 
Klettern "ohne Sicherungsnecher gehds ned".

Die Videos sind übrigens sehr empfehlenswert und in HD downloadbar.


Schööna Faaierdooch und an gudn Rudsch on alle.


B.S.
@Roland IMHO bist du auch mit drauf, 
und das Video ist trotzdem sehenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2010)

war heut mal kurz aweng in der fränkischen aufm brotzeittrail und oswaldhöle, wetter war top, und da dort die rotsocken gut gelaufen sind, war der trail komplett fahrbar






[/URL][/IMG]

als erstes musst mer durch die oswaldhölen





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

dann gings aweng flüssiger richt brotzeitrail





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Dezember 2010)

Arschgeil!


----------



## were (30. Dezember 2010)

goil!  Ich waas scho goar nimma ob i übahabd nu foarn koa!
Muss i vielaichd doch a moal widda woas brobiern oda moal a boar kilomeda weiter foarn.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2010)

des ist glaub ich der einzige wanderweg gwesen der zu fahren geht, hab noch paar andere bekannte abfahrten angsehen bzw erwandert, und da ginge mitn bike überhaubt nix, selbst von 601 runter, der ja schön in der sonnenseite liegt, war nur a schmaler trampelpfad.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Dezember 2010)

Net schlecht Peterle, Brotzeittrail bei dem Wetter!!!!!!
Wart mal noch weng, wenn der hartgepresste Schnee im Frühjahr dann so ne Eisschicht bildet.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2010)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Net schlecht Peterle, Brotzeittrail bei dem Wetter!!!!!!
> Wart mal noch weng, wenn der hartgepresste Schnee im Frühjahr dann so ne Eisschicht bildet.........



na schosch, so schlimm war des ned, der viele schnee ist da super, da sen die stufen ned so hoch oder tief, da kann mer sogar mitn H.t fohren


----------



## Axalp (30. Dezember 2010)

Respekt Peter. Da wäre mir aber wandern lieber gewesen. 

Hier im Schwarzwald ist es zwar über 15 Grad wärmer als in der Fränkischen, d.h. aber tiefer Matsch auf allen Trails.


----------



## were (30. Dezember 2010)

peter metz schrieb:


> des ist glaub ich der einzige wanderweg gwesen der zu fahren geht, hab noch paar andere bekannte abfahrten angsehen bzw erwandert, und da ginge mitn bike überhaubt nix, selbst von 601 runter, der ja schön in der sonnenseite liegt, war nur a schmaler trampelpfad.



Leider hab ich auch schon die Befürchtung, dass eigentlich net viel geht. Bin schon am überlegen mir Langlaufski zu besorgen und des mal auszuprobieren. Hab nur noch net recht Ahnung wie des überhaupt geht. Mal schaun.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Dezember 2010)

were schrieb:


> Leider hab ich auch schon die Befürchtung, dass eigentlich net viel geht. Bin schon am überlegen mir Langlaufski zu besorgen und des mal auszuprobieren. Hab nur noch net recht Ahnung wie des überhaupt geht. Mal schaun.



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt - wenn die nächsten Winter wieder so wie dieser und der letzte werden, dann rentiert sichs auf alle Fälle. 

Heute gings gut zu radeln, festgefahrener Pulverschnee gibt gut Grip.


----------



## JansonJanson (30. Dezember 2010)

hei Jungens und alte Männer 

Wünsch euch schon mal nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Immer gut Saufen morgen

greets


----------



## Cellini (31. Dezember 2010)

Boah, geile Bilder! Guten Rutsch Euch allen.


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Dezember 2010)

Ihr rechd mi alle auf!!
I will heuer nix mehr mid euch zu du hom!!! Bin raus aus dem Forum des Johr!!
Ich brauch a Auszeit!!
Meld mi nexd Johr widder!!!


----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2010)

Sers miteinander,
guten Rutsch und viel Glück für 2011.
Mein guter Vorsatz ist 2011 wieder mehr zu fahrn.(schau mer mal)
Gruß an alle
Jochen


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2010)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ihr rechd mi alle auf!!
> I will heuer nix mehr mid euch zu du hom!!! Bin raus aus dem Forum des Johr!!
> Ich brauch a Auszeit!!
> Meld mi nexd Johr widder!!!



roland??? wie kommst du zum bernd sein account

wünsch euch an gutn rutsch und das mer nächstes johr wieder mal mehr gemeinsamme touren fohren als heuer.


----------



## macmount (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo - ihr üblichn vädächdichn - ich wünsch oich an guudn rudsch (di schbaiggs sin ja alla ausverdaffd) - und für mich a hoffndlich besseres 2011 - kummds guud nüber - mol seeng villeichd kummi um a OP nummol rum - und mei händ überlechd si doch nu zamm zu waggsn???????

zerberus - dä Wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2010)

kubikjch schrieb:


> ...
> Mein guter Vorsatz ist 2011 wieder mehr zu fahrn...


dito quasi des gleiche wie letztes Jahr..........


----------



## B3ppo (31. Dezember 2010)

Einen Guten Rutsch an euch alle, feiert schön und 2011 fahren wir wieder mehr zsamm 
Greets vom einsam wachenden Apotheker, komisch seit zehne kommt keiner mehr, was machen die Leut nur..?


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2011)

@bernd
ich fohr jetzt mol richtung dechsendorfer weiher durchn wald, mal sehn wies geht, vielleicht an drei könig ne tour.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> dito quasi des gleiche wie letztes Jahr..........


.... ha hah haha!!...und der Club wird deutscher Meister und die Bayern steigen ab!! Dream on !


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2011)

so, wieder daham, geht ganz gut, die wälder bei haus -röttenbach usw sen gut fahrbahr, ich glaub die schiebn dort sogar die schotterwege im wald


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, wieder daham, geht ganz gut, die wälder bei haus -röttenbach usw sen gut fahrbahr, ich glaub die schiebn dort sogar die schotterwege im wald


Na dann behalten wir mal den Donnerstag im Auge!!


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na dann behalten wir mal den Donnerstag im Auge!!



gut, ich ruf dich mittwoch abends an


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2011)

hat noch jemand intresse am donnerstag, geplant ist raum hausen , aber maximal 2std


----------



## Axalp (3. Januar 2011)

Wir sind im Raum Pottenstein unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir sind im Raum Pottenstein unterwegs...



wann, wer und mit was


----------



## Axalp (3. Januar 2011)

Ab 15 Uhr, Mind. B3ppo und ich, zu Fuß und mit Glühwein => Lichterfest halt


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2011)

ah ja, dacht mer scho, wo mer da momentan radeln kann bei der schnee menge, na ja , evt sieht mer sich abends,wolln vieleicht auch zum lichterfest


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. Januar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ab 15 Uhr, Mind. B3ppo und ich, zu Fuß und mit Glühwein => Lichterfest halt



und ich


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2011)

war heut mal aufm 601 er unterwegs, wetter war top, und der trail war auch top, fast schneefrei.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

ich weiss, für euch hoch hüpfer is des wieder kindermüllspringen


----------



## OldSchool (8. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (10. Januar 2011)

Geil! Ich bin ja auch schon sowas von auf Entzug! Werd Heute zeitigst mich auf Arbeit davon machen und ne Runde drehen. Mal schaun ob oberhalb auch schon wieder was fahrbar ist. Ansonsten gehts halt erstmal Talrunde Richtung Verbotenen.

Wo ist den der 601? Braucht man dafür ein Litevile? *g*


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Januar 2011)

Also Retterner Kanzel Trail war fahrbar. Oben liegen allerdings noch ca 10-15cm Matschschnee, da kann man teils nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2011)

@alla: sochd amoll is aigendlich der ongl roland scho in rendn ganga??? däss mä gor niggs mehr vo na hörd???


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2011)

were schrieb:


> Geil! Ich bin ja auch schon sowas von auf Entzug! Werd Heute zeitigst mich auf Arbeit davon machen und ne Runde drehen. Mal schaun ob oberhalb auch schon wieder was fahrbar ist. Ansonsten gehts halt erstmal Talrunde Richtung Verbotenen.
> 
> Wo ist den der 601? Braucht man dafür ein Litevile? *g*



ne, geht mitn santa klaus h.t. auch.
ich denk kommendes wochend is des meiste schneefrei in der fränkischen, werd am freitag mittag testen bei matterhornwand, und samstag und, oder sonntag werd dann endlich wieder mal tour gfohren


----------



## were (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin Gestern gfoarn! Ging wieder ganz gut. Wenn es auch a riesen Sauerei war.


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2011)

werd freitag mittags bei pottenst aweng radeln, 601, ziegentrail,friedhofstrail,evt uhltrail.
wenn aner lust u zeit hat, bescheid sagn


----------



## macmount (12. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> @alla: sochd amoll is aigendlich der ongl roland scho in rendn ganga??? däss mä gor niggs mehr vo na hörd???



etz mussi mi scho selber zitiern - sochd amol hob ich mei profil auf unsichtbor gschdelld - odder redd kaaner mehr mid mir


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> etz mussi mi scho selber zitiern - sochd amol hob ich mei profil auf unsichtbor gschdelld - odder redd kaaner mehr mid mir


----------



## macmount (12. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


>



 ich wollt eigentlich blos wissn, ob der roland kronk is weil mer gor nix mehr vo ihm hört


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2011)

Ja ich würde mal vermuten, dass der Roland *genauso wie ich* keinen Bock auf Biken bei dem Matsch hat und darüber hinaus noch arbeiten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (12. Januar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja ich würde mal vermuten, dass der Roland *genauso wie ich* keinen Bock auf Biken bei dem Matsch hat und darüber hinaus noch arbeiten muss...



des konn sei - des rechtfertigt obber noch long ned nix mehr zu postn


----------



## Schoschi (13. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> des konn sei - des rechtfertigt obber noch long ned nix mehr zu postn



Ich wor vor a paar Tach beim Bremsenreinigerhändler meines Vertrauens, der hot ka Dsaid zum biken, der muss schaua dass sei Firma net Konkurs geht..........
Gschmarri, der is voll am Arbeiten. Hätt nan kaum erkannt wenn er net hinter seim Schreibtisch sondern hinterm Lenkrad hockt......


----------



## macmount (13. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich wor vor a paar Tach beim Bremsenreinigerhändler meines Vertrauens, der hot ka Dsaid zum biken, der muss schaua dass sei Firma net Konkurs geht..........
> Gschmarri, der is voll am Arbeiten. Hätt nan kaum erkannt wenn er net hinter seim Schreibtisch sondern hinterm Lenkrad hockt......



hätt i aa nie gedocht, däss der roland waas wos ärbäddn is


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> etz mussi mi scho selber zitiern - sochd amol hob ich mei profil auf unsichtbor gschdelld - odder redd kaaner mehr mid mir


 
Heul hald rum !!!


----------



## macmount (13. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heul hald rum !!!



bringd nixx - es rengd ja ehh


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heul hald rum !!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> etz mussi mi scho selber zitiern - sochd amol hob ich mei profil auf unsichtbor gschdelld - odder redd kaaner mehr mid mir




na was magst denn so reden?? ich bin ganz ohr


----------



## macmount (13. Januar 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> na was magst denn so reden?? ich bin ganz ohr



o.k. ich kumm drauf zrgg - wenni mol aan zm ausgreina brauch


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> o.k. ich kumm drauf zrgg - wenni mol aan zm ausgreina brauch



tu das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2011)

sagt mal, will von euch fauln säck kanner am wochend fohren, trails sind schneefrei, auch  nordseidig, komm grad von pottensta und altersheimweg, alles top, also auf ihr  säcke , am sonntag hams sonnig gemeldet


----------



## OldSchool (14. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> sagt mal, will von euch fauln säck kanner am wochend fohren, trails sind schneefrei, auch in nordseidig, komm grad von pottensta und altersheimweg, alles top, also auf ihr müten säcke , am sontag mas sonnig gemeldet



Bin am Sonntag dabei. Eher tourenmäßig oder willst du krasse Sachen fahren?


----------



## Schoschi (14. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> sagt mal, will von euch fauln säck kanner am wochend fohren, trails sind schneefrei, auch  nordseidig, komm grad von pottensta und altersheimweg, alles top, also auf ihr  säcke , am sonntag hams sonnig gemeldet



genau, auf gehts....!!!!!!!!!
Ich mach am Sonntag ne Schnallentour, also bei der Schnalle, mit der Schnalle, und das in der Röhn.......aber da ist noch nicht alles schneefrei.....aber wurscht, des Joahr foahr ich gscheit.............


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2011)

weiss noch ned, kommt drauf an wer alles mitkommt, vielleicht meld sich ja noch jemand.
der bernd wollt eigendlich fohren wenns wetter passt, und beim markus, keine ahnung


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> genau, auf gehts....!!!!!!!!!
> Ich mach am Sonntag ne Schnallentour, also bei der Schnalle, mit der Schnalle, und das in der Röhn.......aber da ist noch nicht alles schneefrei.....aber wurscht, des Joahr foahr ich gscheit.............



du lässt vielleicht gscheid an fohren


----------



## B3ppo (15. Januar 2011)

Ist nicht alles wicki wicki?
Fahrtechnik und Kondie sind seit September im Winterschlaf, vielleicht sollte ich sie mal wecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (15. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> sagt mal, will von euch fauln säck kanner am wochend fohren, trails sind schneefrei, auch nordseidig, komm grad von pottensta und altersheimweg, alles top, also auf ihr säcke , am sonntag hams sonnig gemeldet


 
Morgen wär ich dabei!!


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2011)

morgen um 10.00uhr in streitberg am alten bahnhofsparkpl. ist gegenüber den holzimbiss. geplant ist laut bernd, strass zur matterhparke-rauf zum spitzk-muschelqu.-pavillion und zurück, für die die noch weiter wollen binghölenberg hoch zum wolfsgraben.

parkplatz ist hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.807...9.807942,11.217524&spn=0.003143,0.006899&z=17

die trails sind alle fahrbar, aweng matsch von spitzkehrentrail zu mauschelqulle aber egal


----------



## OldSchool (15. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 10.00uhr in streitberg am alten bahnhofsparkpl. ist gegenüber den holzimbiss. geplant ist laut bernd, strass zur matterhparke-rauf zum spitzk-muschelqu.-pavillion und zurück, für die die noch weiter wollen binghölenberg hoch zum wolfsgraben.
> 
> parkplatz ist hier
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.807...9.807942,11.217524&spn=0.003143,0.006899&z=17
> ...



Alles klar! Fährst du mit dem HT?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2011)

wo ist denn pavillion wenn man fragen darf? spitzkehren kenn ich. matterhornparke ist dann der parkplatz ggüber der neideck in der kurve?


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2011)

oldschool schrieb:


> alles klar! Fährst du mit dem ht?



ja


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> wo ist denn pavillion wenn man fragen darf? spitzkehren kenn ich. matterhornparke ist dann der parkplatz ggüber der neideck in der kurve?



OBERHALB STREITBERG steht des weisse pavilion, sieht man von der strass aus.
fährst morgen mit?


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2011)

Das Motto von Roland und mir für morgen:
*" Wer bergauf schnell fährt bzw. bergauf nicht den ersten Gang benutzt erhält von Roland und mir eine kostenlose Zahnentfernung!!"*
Ps:
Zahnersatz kann dann der Andreas gleich vor Ort anpassen!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> wo ist denn pavillion wenn man fragen darf? spitzkehren kenn ich. matterhornparke ist dann der parkplatz ggüber der neideck in der kurve?


Auf gehts!! Midfohrn!!!
Obber des Moddo beachdn gell!!!


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Motto von Roland und mir für morgen:
> *" Wer bergauf schnell fährt bzw. bergauf nicht den ersten Gang benutzt erhält von Roland und mir eine kostenlose Zahnentfernung!!"*
> Ps:
> Zahnersatz kann dann der Andreas gleich vor Ort anpassen!!!



wo gehts denn bei der tour bergauf


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Auf gehts!! Midfohrn!!!
> Obber des Moddo beachdn gell!!!



bock hab ich schomma wie sau. hab heut mein neun lenker montiert, schön breit wie bei ner harley  - heut wirds spät.. von daher fahr ich aber wenn dann spontan mit je nach zustand. 

aber die tour morgen is doch eh ned all zu weit oder? würde so 1,5h schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> bock hab ich schomma wie sau. hab heut mein neun lenker montiert, schön breit wie bei ner harley  - heut wirds spät.. von daher fahr ich aber wenn dann spontan mit je nach zustand.
> 
> aber die tour morgen is doch eh ned all zu weit oder? würde so 1,5h schätzen.


Mit normaler Kondie 1,5h - morgen 2,0h


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo gehts denn bei der tour bergauf


Waf ned blöd rum! Bass morgn lieber auf dei Beiser auf!!!


----------



## B3ppo (15. Januar 2011)

> die trails sind alle fahrbar





> Obber des Moddo beachdn gell!!!





> würde so 1,5h schätzen



da bin ich dabei!! Zum Saisonstart wird das leichte Rad genommen bei der Tour. Sonst wirds a Katastrophe


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Januar 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> da bin ich dabei!! Zum Saisonstart wird das leichte Rad genommen bei der Tour. Sonst wirds a Katastrophe


Des is unlauterer Wettbewerb!!! Muß morgn midm Dschida fohrn, wall beim Roggi die Bremsn endlüfd wern müssn.


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2011)

war ne schöne lockere tour heut, und endlich wieder mal zahlreiche mitfahrer, gfehlt ham bloss der wolfi und der markus, dann were der alte trupp mal wieder komplett gwesen aber die saison fängt ja erst an.
hoff mal das nächst wochend wieder was zamgeht


----------



## kubikjch (16. Januar 2011)

fands auch gut heute, des Gschmarr hat schon a weng gfehlt.
Wetter war genial, Stimmung auch.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2011)

1 Beitrag 2011.
Gschmarr war sehr gut, Tour war Gottseidank recht kurz.
Alle konnten, mit Ihrer über den Winter geretteten, technischen Überlegenheit glänzen.
Kurz möchte ich noch erwähnen: Auch die beiden Cheetah Fahrer, konnten bergauf mit kurzen Lichtblicken, den Wald erhellen.
Aktives passiv Rauchen, über einen längeren Zeitraum, macht sich doch bezahlt.


----------



## B3ppo (16. Januar 2011)

War ein schöner Start 2011! Seit langem mal wieder in der Fränkischen mit dem Bike unterwegs und es hat gefehlt! Jetzt hoffen wir nur, dass das Frühjahr so bleibt wie heute.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 1 Beitrag 2011.


...und hoffentlich auch der Letzte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2011)

werd am wochend was gfohren?? ich fahr morgen mittags, samstach und sonntag, wenns wetter passt


----------



## Axalp (20. Januar 2011)

Ich denk schon, dass irgendwas geht. Wetter soll Samstag tendenziell besser sein... mal sehen.


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2011)

ja gut, wart mer mal ab was noch von oben runter kommt, dacht an die klumpentaltour, die is ned so lang und hat wenige Hm, man kann sie jederzeit abkürzen oder verlängern, und hat hohen singelanteil.
werde morgen mal pottensteiner gebiet fohren, mal sehn wieviel vom weissen müll liegt


----------



## Cellini (20. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd am wochend was gfohren?? ich fahr morgen mittags, samstach und sonntag, wenns wetter passt




Am Sonntag bin ich dabei! 

Samstag wenns nicht zu früh losgeht...


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2011)

komm grad von pottensta zurück, war super, ab behringersmühl kein schnee mehr keine ahnung warum, und die trail waren gefroren, also top bedingungen
 @boris u markus
morgen früh um 1100uhr fahr martina u ich von parke kläranlag pottensta los


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> komm grad von pottensta zurück, war super, ab behringersmühl kein schnee mehr keine ahnung warum, und die trail waren gefroren, also top bedingungen
> @boris u markus
> morgen früh um 1100uhr fahr martina u ich von parke kläranlag pottensta los



Bei mir wird's Sonntag. Schauen wir morgen wie das Wetter wird. Dann vielleicht Leutenbach & Kanzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's Sonntag. Schauen wir morgen wie das Wetter wird. Dann vielleicht Leutenbach & Kanzel?



kanzel liegt schnee


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2011)

Immer noch?

Alternativen?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

wenn dann "wieder". am dienstag war alles frei!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2011)

ich fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Jochen und zwei Besuchern in Leutenbach aber erst um 12.00 Uhr.
Ich denke St. Moritz und dann verbotener.


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2011)

vielleicht komm mer auch, wer sen denn die zwei besucher, und was isn mit bernd


----------



## Axalp (22. Januar 2011)

Das klingt doch nicht übel. Bin denke ich auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> vielleicht komm mer auch, wer sen denn die zwei besucher, und was isn mit bernd



Bernd keine Ahnung.

Einer von den beiden, der Jonas will viell. mein Banshee kaufen. iIh habe Ihm angeboten bei uns eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2011)

boris kommt glaub ich auch


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> boris kommt glaub ich auch



Passt


----------



## OldSchool (23. Januar 2011)

Bin auch dabei. 

Treffpunkt bei dir Roland nehme ich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Jochen und zwei Besuchern in Leutenbach aber erst um 12.00 Uhr.
> Ich denke St. Moritz und dann verbotener.


Bin heut Mampfn und gesdern hobbi Wänd gschdrichn
Ey Roland obber dasd fei dem debbärdn Kubig ned mei Roggi gibsd, wenn des Banschi a anderer fährd!


----------



## kubikjch (23. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin heut Mampfn und gesdern hobbi Wänd gschdrichn
> Ey Roland obber dasd fei dem debbärdn Kubig ned mei Roggi gibsd, wenn des Banschi a anderer fährd!



Hey du Blödl, ich hab a an Stolz. Maanst ich foar alles


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hob des Roggi jedn onboddn obba kana will si auf soan Beigg säggn lossn.

So des Banschiee is wech


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2011)

wann issn nu maol beim Breyer PdS Vorbesprechung ... 

um so schneller um so besser *g*

wer fährt denn überhaupt noch mit ? 

Breyer, B3ppo, Markus, ich .... 

Bernd ? Schoschi ?


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wann issn nu maol beim Breyer PdS Vorbesprechung ...
> 
> um so schneller um so besser *g*
> 
> ...


Who the **** is Schoschi??

Treffen: Jederzeit! 
Wat is mit Felix und den anderen Assobekannten von dir?

Wir sollten halt ein "Zeitlimit" setzen um zu wissen wieviele Leute wir sind: Annahmeschluß für Interessenten z.B. 31.03.2011.
Dann wird entsprechend der Zusagen eine Bude mit vielleicht 1-2 Betten Puffer gesucht. Wär später kommt hat dann halt Pech bzw. muss selbst schauen
Terminvorschlag: KW28 oder KW29

PS: Schoschi muß mit, da er in Kombination mit mir für Sonnenschein steht


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2011)

Scho widda des Scheiss Be De eS, fälld euch nix neus ei


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Who the **** is Schoschi??
> 
> Treffen: Jederzeit!
> Wat is mit Felix und den anderen Assobekannten von dir?
> ...



hehe ... Schoschi ... 

also kw29 hab ich Notdienst - d.h. ungünstig - zur Not sollte es machbar sein - ich wäre evt noch für kw 30/31 zu haben ... 28 ginge auch 

Deadline bis 28.2. ... nicht Ende März


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> hehe ... Schoschi ...
> 
> also kw29 hab ich Notdienst - d.h. ungünstig - zur Not sollte es machbar sein - ich wäre evt noch für kw 30/31 zu haben ... 28 ginge auch
> 
> Deadline bis 28.2. ... nicht Ende März



Also KW28 wäre die gleiche Woche wie letztes Jahr. Hat ja eigentlich super gepasst. Also von mir aus gesetzt

Deadline 28.02. ist besser!! Hast recht


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Januar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Scho widda des Scheiss Be De eS, fälld euch nix neus ei


Halte dich raus, wenn sich echte Männer unterhalten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Halte dich raus, wenn sich echte Memmen unterhalten!!


.


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2011)

@oldschool
des hab ich gmeint






[/URL][/IMG]

des wäre mei traumradel


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2011)

Was das denn für ein Radl? Der Rahmen schaut ja extrem dünn aus.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2011)

Traum vieler MÃ¤nner.
Nicolai Helius.
Sieht aber wirklich geil aus.
Wieviel 5000-5500â¬?


----------



## OldSchool (25. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @oldschool
> des hab ich gmeint
> 
> des wäre mei traumradel



 

ja das ist geil!



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was das denn für ein Radl? Der Rahmen schaut ja extrem dünn aus.



Unwissender.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2011)

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=44&clang=0

Preise wären dann hier, für ebenfalls unwissende 

Bin da schon mal drüber gestolpert, allerdings halte ich die Preise für extrem überzogen. Va wenn man etwas mehr Ausstattung will.

edit:
auf der suche nach dem schönste rad bin ich auf dieses hier gestoßen:





hahhahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was das denn für ein Radl? Der Rahmen schaut ja extrem dünn aus.



na du hast a ahnung von rädern


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2011)

hab ich nie behauptet


----------



## Cellini (25. Januar 2011)

Das Nicolai sieht saugeil aus!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Das Nicolai sieht saugeil aus!


......aber nur bis der Peter draufsitzt


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=44&clang=0
> 
> Preise wären dann hier, für ebenfalls unwissende
> 
> ...



Ach du Schei.....:kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> PS: Schoschi muß mit, da er in Kombination mit mir für Sonnenschein steht



Moin Beinand´

Naa Bernd, des funktioniert nimmer. Die letzten Male wo ich unterwegs war hats immer gepisst, glaub das haben wir letztes PDS aufgebraucht.....
Aber ich bin net dabei desmol, mir reicht mei Urlaub hint und vorn net, bis dahin hab ich keinen mehr, hab ja auch nur 30 Tage, des ist ja für so harte Arbeit wie meine eh viel zu wenig....


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> des wäre mei traumradel


Hey Peter, kaaf da die Kistn, fährst des dann eh wieder hundert Joahr, und wenn sich das bei jemandem lohnt so a teures Ding ja dann wohl bei dir.
Allerdings fahr ich dann nimmer mit dir, net nur dass ich dir net hinterherkumm, sondern weng neidisch wär ich dann scho.....


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ach du Schei.....:kotz:



Wart mal bis das der Wolf sieht............."Alles Andere ist eben nur ein Fahrrad"..........stimmt, weil das ist irgendwas Anders.....


----------



## macmount (26. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wart mal bis das der Wolf sieht............."Alles Andere ist eben nur ein Fahrrad"..........stimmt, weil das ist irgendwas Anders.....



:kotz::kotz::kotz: hob bis edds ned gwissd däss es für fohrräder aa proddeeesn gibd


----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter, kaaf da die Kistn, fährst des dann eh wieder hundert Joahr, und wenn sich das bei jemandem lohnt so a teures Ding ja dann wohl bei dir.
> Allerdings fahr ich dann nimmer mit dir, net nur dass ich dir net hinterherkumm, sondern weng neidisch wär ich dann scho.....



gfalln duts mer scho, aber ich will erstmal von bamberger kili seins propefohren in der fränkischen, der hat gr M und  der besorgt mir dann evt so an hobel, aber erst muss mei freak frecken bevors a neus gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (26. Januar 2011)

Von 5000â¬ kauf ich mir fast 3 Fullys  - oder 2 Fullys und nen sehr schÃ¶nen Urlaub dazu  - was soll so ein teures Rad dann viel besser machen als Fullys die unter 2500â¬ kosten?


----------



## JansonJanson (26. Januar 2011)

Dermin für nen Abend beim Breyer ?! .... Los Los ... 

@Schoschi: ... zu wenig Urlaubstoag ... ja ja, würde sagen das ist der Zilliefaktor ^^


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber erst muss mei freak frecken bevors a neus gibt



...wenn man drauf wartet dann hälts ewig.......


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Von 5000 kauf ich mir fast 3 Fullys  - oder 2 Fullys und nen sehr schönen Urlaub dazu  - was soll so ein teures Rad dann viel besser machen als Fullys die unter 2500 kosten?



Musst halt mal eins ausgiebig testen, dann merkst des scho......des läfft einfach weng besser......obs wirklich sinnvoll ist ist jetzt mal wurscht......


----------



## Schoschi (26. Januar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Schoschi: ... zu wenig Urlaubstoag ... ja ja, würde sagen das ist der Zilliefaktor ^^



host ja Recht, ober was will man machen........


----------



## Axalp (27. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...aber erst muss mei freak frecken bevors a neus gibt



Ach, Du brauchst doch nur eine Ausrede...

Denk net groß nach und verklopf dei SX und das Freak solang die noch gut in Schuss sind.


----------



## Axalp (28. Januar 2011)

Zitat Cameron Zink:



> ...this person whom overcame the odds of 2 ruptured spleens, a broken foot, broken hand, multiple concussions, a wrist surgery, a broken tibia that now has a rod through it and 4 A.C.L, 2 microfracture, 3 meniscus and a pelvis-to-knee bone transplant surgery...


----------



## 0815p (28. Januar 2011)

werd morgen ab rotenb a tour machen um 1100uhr , wetter soll sonnig aber kalt werden hoch zur neidek- rüber zum treppentrail runter nach muggnd-hoch zum rasengitter -hangk-höhenweg-usw.usw.
wenn jemand mitwill, bescheid sagen


----------



## ragazza (28. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @oldschool
> des hab ich gmeint
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Peter, kauf Dir die Kiste und mach Dir den Gefallen. Das ist wirklich ein Fahrrad von Feinsten. Trau Dich. Deine Mitmenschen dürfen auch ruhig mal neidisch sein. Übrigens muß ein altes Rad nicht defekt sein bevor man sich ein Neues kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Januar 2011)

hay robert, alter schwede, schön mal was von dir zu hören, und scho wieder am trainieren für die kommente saison
des proplem, ich hab scho 3 bikes daham stehen, und für die 2 die ich vekaufen wöllt ( fast ungefahrnes sx und ein traumhaft schönes freak) bekomm ich halt nix mehr, des is des proplem


----------



## macmount (28. Januar 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ja Peter, kauf Dir die Kiste und mach Dir den Gefallen. Das ist wirklich ein Fahrrad von Feinsten. Trau Dich. Deine Mitmenschen dürfen auch ruhig mal neidisch sein. Übrigens muß ein altes Rad nicht defekt sein bevor man sich ein Neues kauft.



Hey Robert, dich gibbds aa nu - do brauchds scho a Bild von am Nicolai um Dich ins Forum zu loggn
odder fährsd blos nu rennrood?

zerberus der Wolf


----------



## Schoschi (28. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> des proplem, ich hab scho 3 bikes daham stehen, und für die 2 die ich vekaufen wöllt ( fast ungefahrnes sx und ein traumhaft schönes freak) bekomm ich halt nix mehr, des is des proplem


do ändert sich a nix wennst noch länger wartst.................


----------



## Axalp (28. Januar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> do ändert sich a nix wennst noch länger wartst.................



Richtig. Wenn erst mal was im Sack ist, dann bekommst es nie wieder los...

Außerdem: Mit dem Bike (und 2 Laufradsätzen) kannst alles machen!

Ich bin übrigens morgen raus: Krank!!! Kann net mal raus zum feiern heute...


----------



## Cellini (29. Januar 2011)

Muss heut und morgen arbeiten, schade bei dem schönen Wetter. Nächstes WE gehts wieder...


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Richtig. Wenn erst mal was im Sack ist, dann bekommst es nie wieder los...
> 
> Außerdem: Mit dem Bike (und 2 Laufradsätzen) kannst alles machen!
> 
> Ich bin übrigens morgen raus: Krank!!! Kann net mal raus zum feiern heute...



gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2011)

es liegt wieder unmengen von schnee in der fränkischen zum kotzen, mit viel touren fahren is nix zu machen, haben ndaher nur eine kurz tour gmacht





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

ich werd morgen wohl mal im bamberger gebiet radeln gehn, da soll wenigr liegen, mal guckn obs stimmt


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2011)

morgen früh um 9.30 Uhr in Hausen, beim Breyer. Eine schöne Runde durch den Hausener Wald.
Jochen, Bernd und Ich, wenn einer Lust hat !


----------



## ragazza (30. Januar 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> Hey Robert, dich gibbds aa nu - do brauchds scho a Bild von am Nicolai um Dich ins Forum zu loggn
> odder fährsd blos nu rennrood?
> 
> zerberus der Wolf



Hallo Mädels, ja, ich fahr schon noch überwiegend MTB, aber halt auch viel aud dem Plastik-Hardtail. 
Jetzt im Schnee aber aufm Fully, das betagte Opium muss viel herhalten. 
Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel, wir trainieren schon wieder fleißig für die Saison. 

@ Hallo Peter
wenn ich Eure Bilder anschau, dann muss ich mich verneigen

Gruß Robert​


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, ja, ich fahr schon noch überwiegend MTB, aber halt auch viel aud dem Plastik-Hardtail.
> Jetzt im Schnee aber aufm Fully, das betagte Opium muss viel herhalten.
> Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel, wir trainieren schon wieder fleißig für die Saison.
> 
> ...



ne robert nix verneigen, jeder macht nur sein ding, du halt auf ausdauer, und ich auch techno tourn und dafür trainiert man halt um fit in die saison zu gehn, wünsch dir auf jedenfall wieder viel erfolg


----------



## boulderro (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, komm aus Eltmann und fahr nur manchmal die Veilbronner Runde(kenn nix andres), da ich sonst immer vom Haus aus losfahr. Das mit der Neidecker Ruine schaut ja super aus. Wenn mich jemand mal auf einer interessanten Runde mitnehmen will wär ich gerne dabei (Schnee stört mich net).


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

boulderro schrieb:


> Hi, komm aus Eltmann und fahr nur manchmal die Veilbronner Runde(kenn nix andres), da ich sonst immer vom Haus aus losfahr. Das mit der Neidecker Ruine schaut ja super aus. Wenn mich jemand mal auf einer interessanten Runde mitnehmen will wär ich gerne dabei (Schnee stört mich net).



freilich nehm wir dich mit, bloss momentan ist es schneemässig schlecht, zuviel des guten, da kannst auf ebene trails nedmal richtig fohren, vielleicht werds bis zum nächsten wochend besser, ich meld mich einfach bei dir, und sag bescheid was, und wo ich ( wir ) fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne robert nix verneigen, jeder macht nur sein ding, du halt auf ausdauer, und ich auch techno tourn und dafür trainiert man halt um fit in die saison zu gehn, wünsch dir auf jedenfall wieder viel erfolg


Wie worsn heud in Bamberch?
Mir hom heud a schöna Rund im Wold dreht. Mei Kondie hobbi leider ned gfundn.Die mussi woanders verlorn hom!
Die Steilabfahrt wurde komplett verweigert. Man merkt halt doch wenn man länger nicht mehr auf dem Hobel war. Letztes Jahr im dunkeln und pitschnaß runter ohne zu zögern und heute am Tag bei Trockenheit die Hose voll!!
An einem Technoeck ist der Roth voll in den Jochen geknallt.Vorderrad auf vereister Wurzel weggerutscht. Wenn der Titanplattenhans da nicht zufällig gestanden wäre hätte die Saison vielleicht schon wieder beendet sein können. Wäre schön auf der anderen Seite runter gegangen.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie worsn heud in Bamberch?
> Mir hom heud a schöna Rund im Wold dreht. Mei Kondie hobbi leider ned gfundn.Die mussi woanders verlorn hom!
> Die Steilabfahrt wurde komplett verweigert. Man merkt halt doch wenn man länger nicht mehr auf dem Hobel war. Letztes Jahr im dunkeln und pitschnaß runter ohne zu zögern und heute am Tag bei Trockenheit die Hose voll!!
> An einem Technoeck ist der Roth voll in den Jochen geknallt.Vorderrad auf vereister Wurzel weggerutscht. Wenn der Titanplattenhans da nicht zufällig gestanden wäre hätte die Saison vielleicht schon wieder beendet sein können. Wäre schön auf der anderen Seite runter gegangen.



bamberg war schneefrei und sonnig, auch schon früh, wo es bei uns noch neblig war, ich were evt bei euch mitgfahren, aber um der uhrzeit im winter hab ich kan bock
dei kontie werd scho wieder werden, musst halt was tun dafür, und für roland, zum glück nix passiertdes is die hauptsach


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> bamberg war schneefrei und sonnig, auch schon früh, wo es bei uns noch neblig war, ich were evt bei euch mitgfahren, aber um der uhrzeit im winter hab ich kan bock
> dei kontie werd scho wieder werden, musst halt was tun dafür, und für roland, zum glück nix passiertdes is die hauptsach


Passiert is nern nix obber rechd dreggerd lachn hobbi scho müssn!
Däs mid der Kondie wärd freili widder. Werdn mich hald an den Abodeker meines Mißtrauens wenden.:dope; Gell Jan!
Blos böld bini scho aweng. Ka Kondie obber midm 18 kg Bomber durch die Gegend eiern!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2011)

Habe gestern eine Ladung Bretter abgegriffen.!
Sobald es wärmer wird wird gebaut Männer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

is dei rocki schleuder immer nochned endlüft, häst sie ja gleich zum artur bringa ghönnt


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> es liegt wieder unmengen von schnee in der fränkischen zum kotzen, mit viel touren fahren is nix zu machen, haben ndaher nur eine kurz tour gmacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Servus!

Hmmm, die Bilder (und die zuletzt von der Höhle ) machen mir jetzt schon mal Bock auf Fränkische und von Bayreuth ists ja auch nur ein Steinwurf entfernt .


----------



## boulderro (30. Januar 2011)

Danke, und dann hoffentlich bis WE. Bei uns im Steigerwald ists momentan eigentlich super zum Fahren sieht man mal von den hölzernen obstacles ab die die Waldarbeiter nicht übersprunggerecht in die Trails legen.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hmmm, die Bilder (und die zuletzt von der Höhle ) machen mir jetzt schon mal Bock auf Fränkische und von Bayreuth ists ja auch nur ein Steinwurf entfernt .



wie gsagt, einfach mitlesen und dann selbst endscheiden obst komma willst. langweilig wirds dir bestimmt ned dafür sorg ich scho


----------



## sepalot (30. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie gsagt, einfach mitlesen und dann selbst endscheiden obst komma willst. langweilig wirts dir bestimmt ned dafür sorg ich scho


 


mach ich und glaub ich


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> is dei rocki schleuder immer nochned endlüft, häst sie ja gleich zum artur bringa ghönnt


Der Ardur muss nu a Proceed wiederbeleben!!!
Die Wochn kummd die Lufd aus der Avid raus

Ps: Des mid der Schleuder hobbi überhörd gell!!!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2011)

Ja war wieder mal knapp gestern, weiche Mischungen bei minusgraden sind halt doch nicht so richtig toll.

Das wäre wohl ein vorzeitger Arztbesuch gewesen.
War aber wieder schön im Hausener Wald, wenn halt der Bernd ned dabei gwesen wär.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> is dei rocki schleuder immer nochned endlüft, häst sie ja gleich zum artur bringa ghönnt



In alter Manier, hod der Breyer scho midestens 5 von Ihm selba gmachde Dermine sausn lossn.


----------



## JansonJanson (31. Januar 2011)

so so .... wie ist das noch mal mit Treffen beim Breyer nu ... 

also ich würde jetzt mal für PDS KW30 vorschlagen ... würde mir gut passen weil ich dann wahrscheinlich noch vor habe KW 31 dranzuhangen und mit paar anderen Leutz noch zu fahren, und zu bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so so .... wie ist das noch mal mit Treffen beim Breyer nu ...
> 
> also ich würde jetzt mal für PDS KW30 vorschlagen ... würde mir gut passen weil ich dann wahrscheinlich noch vor habe KW 31 dranzuhangen und mit paar anderen Leutz noch zu fahren, und zu bauen


KW30!??!?!  Ich dachte wir wollten so wie letztes Jahr (KW28).
War doch auch bis jetzt OK. KW30 ist Annafest du Erlanger Berchdroddl!!!
Wär wäre denn jetzt aktuell prinzipell dabei?Schon neue Interessenten?
Zwecks Treffen: Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden isind bei mir sch....
Von mir aus können wir auch mal unter der Woche.


----------



## Axalp (31. Januar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War doch auch bis jetzt OK. KW30 ist Annafest du Erlanger Berchdroddl!!!



Hmh, ich bin für Annafest... 





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wär wäre denn jetzt aktuell prinzipell dabei?Schon neue Interessenten?



Die üblichen Verdächtigen sicher: Du, Janson, B3ppo und ich
Wackelkandidaten: Bernd G, Fexxn
Außenstellen Nürnberg, Bayreuth und Hof sind kontaktiert.



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zwecks Treffen: Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden isind bei mir sch....
> Von mir aus können wir auch mal unter der Woche.



dito


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Februar 2011)

i würd halt gern 2 Wochen runter ... 
aber bin da flexibel


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> i würd halt gern 2 Wochen runter ...
> aber bin da flexibel


Also KW28

Treffen Vorschlag: Nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei mir.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Februar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also KW28
> 
> Treffen Vorschlag: Nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei mir.



ok nächsten Mi oder Do eingetragen in Planer ... ich werd da sein - und dir aufm Pooltisch kacken


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2011)

Am Sonntag leider keine Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach. Bin kurzfristig erkrankt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Sonntag leider keine Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach. Bin kurzfristig erkrankt.



gute besserung


----------



## were (4. Februar 2011)

Hatte ich auch erst  Gute Besserung! Langsam wirds mal wieder Zeit für bisl Bike Action :-/ Scheiß Schnee.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2011)

danke ! Wetter soll ja eh ned so gut werden, zwar wärmer aber naß.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> gute besserung





were schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Dem kann ich mich *nicht* anschließen!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Februar 2011)

na jetzt wirds aber hart hier...^^


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2011)

morgen um 10.30 in behringersmühl
trail nach tüchersf-pferdeloch-pottensta-friedhofstrail-601-ziegentrai-bährenschluchttrail-weidmansgsees-tüchersfels-behringersmühl. ist alles schneefrei, aber teils wickie wickie.
wer lust hat soll bescheid geben

bin heut die normale trailtour gfahren, war alles dabei, trockne stell,matsch,schnee aber es war gut zu fohren.

@bernd, kommst mit, hast dei rocky wieder??
es kommt noch ein steigerwald biker dazu, der diese trail morgen noch ned kennt


----------



## Schoschi (5. Februar 2011)

Hey Peter,
hab gehört du machst etz ernst! Es wird ein Helius


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Februar 2011)

Kommenden Mittwoch beim Bernd ... PdS Planung ...


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> hab gehört du machst etz ernst! Es wird ein Helius



es spielen drei faktoren noch ne rolle
1. freak verkaufen
2. Sx rahmen verkaufen
3. nicolai probe fohren in der fränkischen ( des werd ka proplem)
wenn die  drei abgehagt sen, dann werds a nico AM:daumen


----------



## RolandMC (5. Februar 2011)

Gott sei dank a Nicolaus
Ich hatt scho immer Angst, es werd a die marke deren name nicht genannt werden darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2011)

noch hab ich keins, aber ich hab ja zeit
hast eigendlich den preis für dein verkauften rad bekommen den du wolltest


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd, kommst mit,



Yes


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> noch hab ich keins, aber ich hab ja zeit
> hast eigendlich den preis für dein verkauften rad bekommen den du wolltest



ja genau auf Heller und Pfennig.
Aber eigentlich sind die Kisten ja noch mehr Wert, aber das bezahlt keiner.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Yes



Schreib mal rein wisd Kondi mäßig drauf warst. Damit ich einschätzen kann ob so lange Touren was für mich sind.


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schreib mal rein wisd Kondi mäßig drauf warst. Damit ich einschätzen kann ob so lange Touren was für mich sind.



ja roland, langasam musst mal wieder dein arsch bewegen damitst in die gänge kommst, nächsten monat ist schö märz, und im april gehts meist scho zum lago, also wenst wieder gsund bist, mach was


----------



## JansonJanson (6. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Kommenden Mittwoch beim Bernd ... PdS Planung ...



wo bleibt das Check ?!


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2011)

waren heut zu 3 unterwegs, bernd hat abgsagt, ist krank geworten, war super nedmal mehr matschig


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2011)

typisch Bernd, waren heute auch zu zweit (Jochen) unterwegs, bin halbwegs wieder gesundet.
Haben an der Schloßruine 3 Biker aus Erlangen getroffen. Einer hatte das neue Fritzz dabei. Der Markus (Axialalp) ist ein guter Kunde von einem der drei. Warum nur? Bikeshop? Erotikshop?


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2011)

An der Kanzel ist schon wieder irgendein Depp mit durchgezogener Hinterradbremse runtergefahren und der komplette Weg ist kaputt.. der Boden ist extrem aufgeweicht und matschig. Irgendwann gibt das noch Schwierigkeiten, sehs schon kommen, dass das Gebiet für Biker gesperrt wird.. -.-
Also falls dieser Genius hier mit liest, kann er sich dazu aufgefordert sehen, die ******** zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> An der Kanzel ist schon wieder irgendein Depp mit durchgezogener Hinterradbremse runtergefahren und der komplette Weg ist kaputt.. der Boden ist extrem aufgeweicht und matschig. Irgendwann gibt das noch Schwierigkeiten, sehs schon kommen, dass das Gebiet für Biker gesperrt wird.. -.-
> Also falls dieser Genius hier mit liest, kann er sich dazu aufgefordert sehen, die ******** zu lassen.


Also ich bin heute runter aber da hats schon ausgeschaut als ob ne Horde Gäule runter wären. Wenn es einmal ordentlich pisst passt es wieder.

PS: Bei mir hat heute immer das Vorderrad blockiert. War reinster Schmierseifengrip!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wo bleibt das Check ?!


Bei mir natürlich CHECK!


----------



## Axalp (7. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> typisch Bernd, waren heute auch zu zweit (Jochen) unterwegs, bin halbwegs wieder gesundet.
> Haben an der Schloßruine 3 Biker aus Erlangen getroffen. Einer hatte das neue Fritzz dabei. Der Markus (Axialalp) ist ein guter Kunde von einem der drei. Warum nur? Bikeshop? Erotikshop?



Warum? Sah' der eine etwa wie ein Zuhälter aus? So prollig mit Goldkette?


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2011)

Herr Wernet und B3ppo ... 

MITTWOCH zum Breyer ... PDS ?! !!


----------



## Axalp (7. Februar 2011)

...ist bereits vermerkt!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2011)

ha ha ... ich Depp  ^^

ich hab von Mi auf Do Notdienst in der Apo ... *rofl*

naja trefft ihr euch mal, das da endlich was geplant ist...

Hab gestern mitm Felix noch gesprochen, er wäre auch für letzte Juli Woche zu haben, vorher gehts bei Ihm nicht bzw. schlecht wegen Schule. Schule geht bis 19.7. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (7. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Herr Wernet und B3ppo ...
> 
> MITTWOCH zum Breyer ... PDS ?! !!



Check, steht schon im Kalender!


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Februar 2011)

ok nachdem ich das mitm Notdienst verpeilt habe, habe ich jetzt mal mitm Breyer und Felix telefoniert
der Breyer wÃ¼rde natÃ¼rlich gerne aufs Annafest, aber muss er nicht - hoad er gsoagt... 
der Felix kÃ¶nnte zwecks Schule erst ab 23. bis 30.7. ... 
Felix und mein Plan wÃ¤ren dann 2 Wochen vom 23. bis 6.8. ... 
B3ppo und Markus gebt doch bitte kurz bescheid obs von eurer Seite ok ist vom 23. bis 30.7. ... .wisst ja ... first comes - first gets am Urlaubsplankalender 


â¬: hab auch grad gesehen hÃ¤tte am 21.7. Notdienst @work ... noch was, was leider gegen dein Annafest spricht - papa schlumpf


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ha ha ... ich Depp  ^^
> 
> ich hab von Mi auf Do Notdienst in der Apo ... *rofl*
> 
> ...





B3ppo schrieb:


> Check, steht schon im Kalender!


Lauter "Checker" hier!!!


----------



## B3ppo (7. Februar 2011)

Macht den Termin mal ohne mich fest. Bin dann eh nicht mehr in einem festen Angestelltenverhältnis 
Was ist jetzt morgen, gestrichen oder trotzdem. Wer und wann?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Macht den Termin mal ohne mich fest. Bin dann eh nicht mehr in einem festen Angestelltenverhältnis
> Was ist jetzt morgen, gestrichen oder trotzdem. Wer und wann?


Was heist "ohne dich"? Bist jetzt dabei oder nicht????
Morgen ist aufgrund guter Planung des Obercheckers (Jan der Mops) nix!!
Ersatzweise ist Entlüftung  des Slayers geplant


----------



## Axalp (8. Februar 2011)

Au wei, da wird in Leutenbach eher der ein oder andere Magen mit Bier entlüftet...


----------



## Schoschi (9. Februar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Au wei, da wird in Leutenbach eher der ein oder andere Magen mit Bier entlüftet...



...die spinnen, die Römer.......


----------



## 0815p (10. Februar 2011)

also , ich hab heut um 1200uhr feierabend gmacht und bin zum biken in die fränkisch, und des gute , in behringersmühl hat die sonn gschienen, hab dan schweigeltour- weiss marter-BDS-moritz-altersheim-gössweinstein-markustrail-peterabwurftrail gmacht, war top, ab morgen solls pissen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2011)

recht ruhig hier.
war am Sonntag mit dem Jochen eine schöne Straßen und Traktorspuren Runde gedreht. Wetter war gerade noch erträglich.
Am Montag ist er dann ins Krankenhaus, um sich die letzten Spuren seines Sturzes von vor zwei Jahren, rausoperieren zu lassen.
Mal sehen was am Sonntag geht.
Jochen nicht da, Bernd nicht da, Peter schon im Urlaub?


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> recht ruhig hier.
> war am Sonntag mit dem Jochen eine schöne Straßen und Traktorspuren Runde gedreht. Wetter war gerade noch erträglich.
> Am Montag ist er dann ins Krankenhaus, um sich die letzten Spuren seines Sturzes von vor zwei Jahren, rausoperieren zu lassen.
> Mal sehen was am Sonntag geht.
> Jochen nicht da, Bernd nicht da, Peter schon im Urlaub?



ne, erst ende märz, bin wochend nur aufm spinner bike gfohren, des wetter war mer zu doof werd evt freitags und samstach fohren,je nach wetter, der drecks winter gibt heuer ka ruham liebsten würd ich gleich zum lago fohren, da hams fürs wochend wenigstens guts wetter verhergsagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Februar 2011)

wetter is echt sau bescheiden. war gestern fahren aber nach ner stunde hatte ich kein bock mehr. nur matsch und alles grau, kalt und windig.. kein spaß. schlimmer gehts nimmer. 
irgendwie zieht sichs echt ewig .. ich wär ja schon froh wenns 6-7 grad hätte und die sonne ein bisl rauskommen würde, damit wäre ich voll zufrieden..


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2011)

Spinner Bike war ich heuer noch kein einziges mal.
Freitag Arbeit
Samstag Arbeit
des nimmt einfach ka End.
Wenn Ihr am Sonntag fahrt, schließe ich mich an wenn ich darf.
Muss aber erst meine vordere Bremse wieder instandsetzen. Am Sonntag Beläge gewechselt, Kolben schön zurückgedrückt, alles super.
Nur jetzt habe ich keinen Bremsdruck mehr Scheiß Code.


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Spinner Bike war ich heuer noch kein einziges mal.
> Freitag Arbeit
> Samstag Arbeit
> des nimmt einfach ka End.
> ...



sonntach solls pissen, egal, bin eh im krankenhaus. dei neue code scho wieder freckt


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntach solls pissen, egal, bin eh im krankenhaus. dei neue code scho wieder freckt



Ja die Code gut und anfällig.
Was machsdn im Krankenhaus (Hirnverpflanzung?)


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja die Code gut und anfällig.
> Was machsdn im Krankenhaus (Hirnverpflanzung?)



Ja, an dich. Du scheinst davon aber nichts zu wissen. 


Habe am Wochenende ordentliche Runden gedreht gestern nochmal 2,5 Std und heut auch nochmal ne Stude als Regeneration. 

Jetzt weisst auch warum ich die Schuztbleche am Bike hab. 

Winter nimmt echt ka End. Des nasskalte Wetter is scho nervig.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, an dich. Du scheinst davon aber nichts zu wissen.
> 
> 
> Habe am Wochenende ordentliche Runden gedreht gestern nochmal 2,5 Std und heut auch nochmal ne Stude als Regeneration.
> ...



Warum hast du so viel Zeit? 
Gibts zur Zeit keine Schlägereien mit eingeschlagenen Zähnen die du dann richten könntest.
Des Wetter is echt bescheiden, des einzige was geht is Nordisches Laufen.


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, an dich. Du scheinst davon aber nichts zu wissen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> OldSchool schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, an dich. Du scheinst davon aber nichts zu wissen.
> ...


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2011)

heut war fast scho wieder super zum fohren, aweng frisch um die ohren, aber die trails sind fast scho wieder trocken bin von rotenbühl zur neideck-trail nach muggend. runter- rauf zum rasengitterberg-blockmeer ( war trocken und laubfrei)- hangkantentrail-brotzeittrail( geht sogar schon mitn HT)- wieder rauf zum höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-guckhüll-muschelquelln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut war fast scho wieder super zum fohren, aweng frisch um die ohren, aber die trails sind fast scho wieder trocken bin vo rotenbühl zur neideck-trail nch muggend. runter- rauf zum rasengitterberg-blockmeer ( war trocken und laubfrei)- hangkantentrail-brotzeittrail( geht sogar schon mitn HT)- wieder rauf zum höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-guckhüll-muschelquelln.


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


>



warum,
fährst morgen mit


----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2011)

Ne, bin noch ge"hand"icapped. Muss noch pausieren.


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ne, bin noch ge"hand"icapped. Muss noch pausieren.



gute besserung


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2011)

So!! Ihr Pabnasen!!

Ortszeit China 6:18 Uhr !!! 
Die die Schnapsfrisur sitzt!!
Ihr habt ja echt Probleme!! 
Miiiimimi Ich war heud auf dem Radweg mimimimi es ist so kalt minimimimi ich bin so blöd mimimimimmimimi. ich wohne in Leutenbach, mimimmmimim i,
ich habe keine Frau und Handgelenksschmerzen,mimimiimiimiii ich bin der Peter, mimimiiimiiim i..............................................
Von 7:30 - 10:00 gibt es Frühstück!! Wenn ich mich jetzt in die Kiste hau wache ich nie mehr auf. Wenn ich versuche wach zu bleiben schalfe ich ein und wache nie mehr auf und Speck und Eier sind weg!!!!!
DAS SIND PROBLEME IHR PAPNASEN!! (Hicks)


----------



## OldSchool (18. Februar 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So!! Ihr Pabnasen!!
> 
> Ortszeit China 6:18 Uhr !!!
> Die die Schnapsfrisur sitzt!!
> ...



oh wow is der voll


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2011)

Des is auf jeden Fall sei grösster Rausch 2011.
Hoffentlich liest die Anja mit.


----------



## Axalp (19. Februar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So!! Ihr Pabnasen!!
> 
> Ortszeit China 6:18 Uhr !!!
> Die die Schnapsfrisur sitzt!!
> ...





Awesome!


----------



## JansonJanson (19. Februar 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So!! Ihr Pabnasen!!
> 
> Ortszeit China 6:18 Uhr !!!
> Die die Schnapsfrisur sitzt!!
> ...



sehe du übst schon für PdS !


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte das ist ein MTB Forum und kein Sauf Forum...nenene


----------



## Axalp (21. Februar 2011)

Der Bernd hat bestimmt wieder versucht eine nervige "I Love You" mit einer Flasche Jacky abzufüllen. Aber mir scheint diesesmal hat sie gewonnen.


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2011)

fohr morgen um 1400uhr behringersmühl los richt. pottensta


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen um 1400uhr behringersmühl los richt. pottensta



Viel Spaß! 

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht.


----------



## were (25. Februar 2011)

Gestern war supa Wedda. Hab a Runde von Oberehraboach Richtung Neuses, Gräfenberg, Großenohe zum Burggraf und Hohlenkirche und dann durchs Trubachtal wieder zurück gedreht. 

Roland? Demnächst mal wieder a Runde?


----------



## Apeman (25. Februar 2011)

hi ich schon wieder ;-)
bin auf der suche nach nem dh trail in/um wichsenstein. kennt den wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. Februar 2011)

Der Track ist schon lange wieder verschwunden...


----------



## Apeman (25. Februar 2011)

öhm schade...
erlangen nervt z.z.! gibt es richtung fränkischen nix vergleichbares?


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Februar 2011)

@apeman: was nervt an Erlangen?


----------



## Apeman (25. Februar 2011)

kann ich dir garnicht genau sagen... brauch einfach mal wieder ein bißchen abwechslung, bis die bikeparks wieder aufmachen!
evtl. was mit schönem waldboden "ala ochsenkopf"...


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> 
> Hoffentlich regnet es nicht.



 säuft du auch schon, wetter war heut top, aber im schatten scho noch eisig, aber alls furztrocken, morgen soll auch nochmal so werden, dann wieder pisse mit schnee


----------



## OldSchool (25. Februar 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> säuft du auch schon, wetter war heut top, aber im schatten scho noch eisig, aber alls furztrocken, morgen soll auch nochmal so werden, dann wieder pisse mit schnee



War wieder mal vom Schlechtesten ausgegangen.

Habe auch eine kleine Runde gedreht. War heute echt schön, im Wald aber teilweise noch ganz schön kalt. Für morgen bin ich draussen.


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> War wieder mal vom Schlechtesten ausgegangen.
> 
> Habe auch eine kleine Runde gedreht. War heute echt schön, im Wald aber teilweise noch ganz schön kalt. Für morgen bin ich draussen.



dafür is der boden komplett trocken , werden heut mal wieder trail tour machen, und paar fotos schiessen bei dem wetter


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2011)

so, die tour war heut optimol, waren zu 6 unterwegs, und alle top drauf.
bilder hab ich auch gmacht, kann sie aber ned ins forum laden, da ich die bild auflösung auf raw gestellt hab, da hat a foto 21Mg, und wie ich des ändern kann,k.a dazu bin i zu blöd
des wetter war der absolute traum, wer da ned biken war, is selber schuld


----------



## B3ppo (26. Februar 2011)

Kann Peter nur zustimmen. War mit dem Markus auf dem Hetzles, top Wetter super Bodenverhältnisse weil alles durchgefroren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldSchool (26. Februar 2011)

Geile Bilder!!!

Hatte heute Familienfeiern im Programm. Da ich aber eine leichte Erkältung bekommen habe hätte ich eh nicht mit fahren können.

Viel Saß noch Morgen.


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Axalp (27. Februar 2011)

Welcher Glotzer hat gestern net aufgegessen?   

Bin dann mal wieder Kacheln zählen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2011)

@Peter
Schöne Frühjahrsbilder beim bestem Wetter
Sehr viel bessere Qualität mit RAW. 
@were
Wann willst mal wider fahren?


----------



## 0815p (27. Februar 2011)

hat dei arbeiter immer nochned angfangen, oder hast immer noch kann bock zum fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (28. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @were
> Wann willst mal wider fahren?



Unter der Wochn halt moal nach Feierabend. So ab 3 oder 4 und ausser Dienstag. Weil da bin ich meistens scho zum klettern.
Die Woche kann ich bloss noch net gscheid plana weil mei Karre moal in Werkstatt muss. Die verliert Kühlwasser. Bestimmt die Pumpn undicht.


----------



## 0815p (1. März 2011)

werd freitags wieder mal ne runde in der fränkischen drehen, hat aner [email protected],,kili


----------



## boulderro (1. März 2011)

Däd am Freidoch mitradln. Hab ab zwölfa Zeit.


----------



## Axalp (1. März 2011)

Eventuell Sonntag... wenn wir Freitag überleben.


----------



## daniel_ohio (2. März 2011)

@metzi
moin metzi also ich wär freitag dabei, hab kili gefragt ist auch dabei. wann willst denn fahrn? und wo? bilder sind stark könntest die mal auf cd brennen? wäre stark
Grüße daniel


----------



## daniel_ohio (2. März 2011)

@metzi 
noch ne frage kennst du neue etwas schwierigere Trails am lago?
kili und ich fahr nächste woche warscheinlich kurzfristig.
sentiero 405?? gut und fahrbar?
und meinst wir können wieder mall den orginal Dalco 111 versuchen oder ist der kaputt??


----------



## were (3. März 2011)

Wenn da Wetterbericht Rechd had gibds bis Sunndoach schonmal supa Baigwedda! Mein Auto hat auch a neua Bumbm grichd die nimma drobfd.

Also werd ich Heud a Heimrundn ab Obaehraboach dreha.

@peter: was hast den am Freitag vor? Meine Technik kann bei euch glaub ich net ganz mithalten. Aber wenns blos a paar Stelln sind die ma probieren oder umfahren kann währs scho indressant. Und vor 4 denk ich schaff ichs a net.


----------



## Domm. (4. März 2011)

Werd morgen a kleine Runde fahren.
Wer hat bock, so ab 10-12 Uhr?

Steitberg oder Egglofstein wär mir recht.


----------



## B3ppo (5. März 2011)

Die Motivation morgen zu biken ist da, muss mir nur noch überlegen zu welcher Zeit


----------



## Domm. (5. März 2011)

@B3ppo
Ich empfehle so ab 13:00 loszufahren. Donn ises ned so kold.

@Markus
Übrigngs danke für die Dibbs, ich denk ich hab dort die meisten SinglDrails abgehackt. Mein Saisonstart war der ST im Link zum aufwärmen und danach noch die 700Hm zum Brandenkopf. Das schönste war die 10KM Abfahrt in 25Minuten.
Am Kuhhornkopf gibds übrigens an Subber Singldrail, 320HM Gegenanstiege nicht nennenswerd auf ca. 6KM

In der Fränkischen hob i heud mei Säso gestarded, 
Sdreidbeaich Spidzkehren, Muschelgwelln, Bavillion und Wolfsgroom.
Am Bavillion bin i auf an Rudsch nundergfoan, Rod naufdroong im 
Bavillion ane grauchd. Donn zum oäschdn mol an Wolfsgroom 
ohne Schnee angschaud und des meisde davo gfoan. 
Des longe Drebbmschdügg woa ma aweng zu oaich alans.

So, morng dud ma da oasch weh. Und demnäxd könder euch mei Gmarri wider onhöan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (5. März 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> @B3ppo
> Ich empfehle so ab 13:00 loszufahren. Donn ises ned so kold.
> 
> @Markus
> ...



des iss fai gantz schöö ooschdrengend es frängisch - übrigens G(sch)marri wädd midd ässs dsee haa gschriem
schönn grusss dä Wolf


----------



## were (7. März 2011)

Ich bin Gestern a an der Matterhornparke gestartet. Dort a Rundn Gedreht. Und a den ersten Abstieg der Saison eingebaut 

Heud und Morgn a nu sbizn wedda!
Etz gehts wohl widda los mitm Baign


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2011)

Werd morgen so um 13.30 Uhr eine Runde in der fränkischen drehen, wo ist noch offen, aber ich denke Muschelquelle usw.
Muss aber zuvor noch meine Bremse entlüften, hoffentlich klappt das.


----------



## Axalp (7. März 2011)

Freitag war sehr böse. 

Bin jetzt erstmal 3 Tage krank geschrieben...
Nix Fränkische, nix Kanal, nix Sport. :kotz:


----------



## macmount (7. März 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag war sehr böse.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal 3 Tage krank geschrieben...
> Nix Fränkische, nix Kanal, nix Sport. :kotz:



Tja lieber Markus - ab einem gewissen Alter verträgt man den Alkohol eben nicht mehr so gut


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitag war sehr böse.
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal 3 Tage krank geschrieben...
> Nix Fränkische, nix Kanal, nix Sport. :kotz:


kanal war voll bei dir


----------



## were (7. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen so um 13.30 Uhr eine Runde in der fränkischen drehen, wo ist noch offen, aber ich denke Muschelquelle usw.
> Muss aber zuvor noch meine Bremse entlüften, hoffentlich klappt das.



Naja 13:30 schaff ich ned. Da hog i nu auf ärbad
Am besten Scheiben und Beläge gleichmässig mit Öl einsauen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2011)

were schrieb:


> Naja 13:30 schaff ich ned. Da hog i nu auf ärbad
> Am besten Scheiben und Beläge gleichmässig mit Öl einsauen.



wann bisdn fertig?


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2011)

Rad fahren fällt aus!
Bin mit meiner Cheffin beim Neubert Hirschaid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (7. März 2011)

Naja vor 15Uhr geht bei mir unter der Wochen nix


----------



## Schoschi (8. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rad fahren fällt aus!
> Bin mit meiner Cheffin beim Neubert Hirschaid.



hehe, das klingt nach neuer Küche anstatt neuem Rad!!!!!


----------



## Domm. (8. März 2011)

@were
Heute ab 15:00 wär mir recht. Du hast a PN wg Delephon.


----------



## were (8. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt für Heute schon was mit meiner Freundin ausgemacht. Sorry.

Wann anders aber gern moal. Morgn solls aber scho wieder renga :-(


----------



## JansonJanson (8. März 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hehe, das klingt nach neuer Küche anstatt neuem Rad!!!!!



sagt der Richtige ... das Du noch das Wort Rad überhaupt in den Mund nimmst ...


----------



## Domm. (8. März 2011)

Mesch war des heud .
Die Frauenhöhle bin ich jetzt am Stück durchgfoan. Dann bin ich an schöna Weg zwischen Frauenhöhle und Schaschliktrail gefoan. Ich find des schöner als den "Schaschliktrail" hochzutragen.

Wie denkt Ihr, hat sich der Schaschliktrail von der Schwierigkeit verändert.

Laut DWD.de solls weiterhin trocken bleiben, ich würd morgen nochmal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (9. März 2011)

Wir kochen Heute im Büro Thaicurry nach der Arbeit. Danach vieleicht noch ne Runde Bouldern.

Geht Morgen oder am Wochnende was?


----------



## Domm. (9. März 2011)

Laut DWD wird das Wetter morgen besser als am Freitag.
Ich hätte morgen Nachmittag Bock.


----------



## Schoschi (9. März 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sagt der Richtige ... das Du noch das Wort Rad überhaupt in den Mund nimmst ...



nix do, bin schon weng am foan, Geheimtraining sozusagen.........ist aber ehrlich gesagt noch ein ganz klein wenig steigerungsfähig....
Aber mit Wechselschicht, Baustelle ist des alles net so einfach....jedenfalls ca. 500%ige Steigerung zum letzten Jahr....


----------



## were (9. März 2011)

Ich will Morgen auch fahren. Werd aber wahrscheinlich von mir Daheim starten, da ich wahrscheinlich net vor 16:00 Uhr los komm.


----------



## JansonJanson (10. März 2011)

mal nen Test zu gestrigen GA 1 Runde ...

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/mt4emy6cjzQ

seht ihr da was ?


----------



## Domm. (10. März 2011)

@were
16:00 am Brunnen in Obaeraboch, mit oder ohne Schoner?

Wenns ned Trocken bleibt, hab ich ober kan Bock.


----------



## were (10. März 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> @were
> 16:00 am Brunnen in Obaeraboch, mit oder ohne Schoner?
> 
> Wenns ned Trocken bleibt, hab ich ober kan Bock.



Im Moment schauts brauchbar aus. Also leg ich mich ins Zeug, dann schaff ichs bis um 16:00 am Brunnen. 

Schoner braucht ma glaub ich net. Aber die machen ja schön warm


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2011)

gleiche frage wie immer
werde morgen , samstach und wahrscheinlich auch am sonntach  tour fohren, sonntag evt in der gegend egglofstein ( roland muss guiden wennst zeit hast) geht irgendwas zam ????
-morgen um ca 1400 rotenbühl
-samstach  wahrscheinlich mal wieder krottensee tour, mit petershöle
-sonntag , wie scho gsagt
wetter soll ja top werden


----------



## Axalp (10. März 2011)

-morgen ab 18 Uhr Nightride am Kanal. Wenn ich nicht mehr kann, dann hau ich mich beim Breyer auf die Couch. 

-Wochenende wird spontan entschieden. Tendenz ist aber eher Tour, als "MTB-Kindergarten" (was für ein lustiger Ausdruck)


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2011)

Tendenz ist aber eher Tour, als "MTB-Kindergarten" (was für ein lustiger Ausdruck) [/QUOTE]
 klär mich mal auf wegen kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. März 2011)

Osternohe macht am Wochenende auf!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Osternohe macht am Wochenende auf!


Ha ha ! Dann bomben sie sich wieder in die Ambulanz und im O-nohe Thread wird wieder zwei Wochen über jeden Jump diskutiert!!

Sonntag wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Roland gut dasd des endlüfdn übsd!! Wasd scho warum odder ??


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mal nen Test zu gestrigen GA 1 Runde ...
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/mt4emy6cjzQ
> 
> seht ihr da was ?


Du hast keinen Namen, keine Kalorien verbraucht und einen Herzstillstand denn Puls ist auch nicht vorhanden!!!


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> -samstach  wahrscheinlich mal wieder krottensee tour, mit petershöle



wann und wo willst du morgen starten?


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wann und wo willst du morgen starten?



nix krottensee,werd nachher schnell ne hausrunde fahren, zu mehr hab ich ka zeit

@bernd
was mach mer morgen, fohren mer egglofstaner runden?? Überleg dirs wann und wo mir uns treffen


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2011)

Sauber sog i.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20477634"]HARD WORK on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2011)

kannst ja dei cam heut a mitnemen oder der bernd, aber fährt der überhaubt mit


----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

Hi, wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi, wann fahrt ihr?



ca.10.00 Uhr. Wenn der bernd kummd dann etwas später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

Ist mir zu zeitig wollte nachmittags etwas fahren. Viel Spaß.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist mir zu zeitig wollte nachmittags etwas fahren. Viel Spaß.




Pffffffffff.
Kannst ja nachmittag mit dem Bernd am Kanal fahren.


----------



## Cellini (13. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist mir zu zeitig wollte nachmittags etwas fahren. Viel Spaß.




Sers, ich werd heut auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren und 10:00 ist aweng zu früh für mich. Dachte so an elf, halb zwölf.

Wann und wo willst denn fahren?


----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sers, ich werd heut auch mal wieder ne Runde fahren und 10:00 ist aweng zu früh für mich. Dachte so an elf, halb zwölf.
> 
> Wann und wo willst denn fahren?



Servus,

zu spät habs jetzt erst gelesen. Wollte bei mir in Kalchreuth und Tennenlohe bisschen rum kurven.


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2011)

@oldschool
wollen wir eine gemütlich tour nach todesnohe machen? damit du das auch mal gesehen hast. 

wäre auch mal was anderes als der wald da oben.


----------



## merino (13. März 2011)

Grüß Dich OldSchool,

falls Du Dich nicht mehr erinnerst: Ich habe Dein Nicolai mal probegesessen. Vielen Dank nochmal.
Wollte heute auch endlich mal wieder in Kalchreuth radeln. Wenn Du/Ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Fahrt ihr eher Tour oder was Grobes?

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

War die Woche weg und wollte ein bisschen hier rum fahren. Letzten Sonntag hats mich noch mal gut abgelegt wollte nicht jetzt gleich neue Wunden hinzu fügen.

@ merino, eher Tour und weniger Grobes Grobes.

Bin im Moment noch alleine und zu allem möglichen bereit.


----------



## merino (13. März 2011)

@Oldschool, Eine Tour in Kalchreuth / Tennenlohe wäre schön. Da ich eh mit dem Auto komme, richte ich mich beim Start-/Treffpunkt nach Dir.


----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

Dann Kalchreuth am neuen Wanderparkplatz beim Sportplatz. Koordinaten 49.553785,11.117195 in Google Earth eingeben. Weiss nicht wie der link funktioniert.

Welche Zeit? Wollte so zwischen 13-14 Uhr starten


----------



## merino (13. März 2011)

Perfekt, da starte ich sonst auch. 14 Uhr passt mir gut. Dann bis später.


----------



## OldSchool (13. März 2011)

Alles klar. 

speedy gesellst du dich zu uns Rentnern oder ist dir das zu peinlich. ;-)


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2011)

na gut, dann mach ich heut mal rentnerprogramm.  bin dann 14 uhr auch da.


----------



## 0815p (13. März 2011)

@roland
werd am dienstach bei dir sein, so um 15.15uhr ist des ok, weil mittwoch solls abend pissen


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> werd am dienstach bei dir sein, so um 15.15uhr ist des ok, weil mittwoch solls abend pissen



Is O.K.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2011)

Schu2000 is back


----------



## JansonJanson (15. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schu2000 is back



was wie wo ... hab ich was überlesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. März 2011)

Janson.......Nachbarfreds mitlesen........do isser wieder aufgetaucht

@Roland: Wie schauts aus mal wieder mit Geheimtraining? Wie arbeitest du eigentlich? Immer noch selbst? Oder ist dein Fachpersonal mittlerweile eingewiesen? Ich bin jetzt erst mal wech zum Skifahren! Aber nächste Woche will ich mal früh a Runden drehen. Nachmittags ja arbeiten.........


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Janson.......Nachbarfreds mitlesen........do isser wieder aufgetaucht
> 
> @Roland: Wie schauts aus mal wieder mit Geheimtraining? Wie arbeitest du eigentlich? Immer noch selbst? Oder ist dein Fachpersonal mittlerweile eingewiesen? Ich bin jetzt erst mal wech zum Skifahren! Aber nächste Woche will ich mal früh a Runden drehen. Nachmittags ja arbeiten.........



Ruuufff miiiichhh aaannn


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2011)

morgen eine kleine Tour?


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2011)

werd morgen am Sonntag, mit dem Bernd die Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Pavillion und Wolfsgraben fahren. 
Treffpunkt wenn einer will um 9.30 am Parkplatz Matterhornwand.


----------



## JansonJanson (20. März 2011)

immer diese unchristlichen Zeiten ... mann mann mann - so sehen wir uns nie mal wieder ^^


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch später gefahren aber das Berndilein wollte so früh los damit er bald wieder bei Muttern ist.
Ende vom Lied es wurde 10.00 bis wir loskamen. Aber wir haben sogar noch den Höhenweg mitgenommen. 
Früh etwas frisch aber dann optimales Wetter.


----------



## Domm. (20. März 2011)

Später los fahren is mir auch recht.
Heut früh muss ja sau kalt gewesen sein.


----------



## Axalp (21. März 2011)

Der neue Reifen für den "starken August":

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/03/21/schwalbe-hans-dampf/


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2011)

Wer da wohl für die Namensgebung verantwortlich zeichnet.
*Hans Dampf*ohne Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. März 2011)

roland hat heut geburtstach alles gute,heut vor 3 jahr ist er den 601 er gfohren


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

Ja es ist wahr ich werd heut 43 Jahr.
ich bin heut um ca. 12.00 Uhr bei Dir vorbei gefahren ich hab gedacht vielleicht liegst du im Garten und sonnst Dich.


----------



## 0815p (22. März 2011)

do war ich noch schaffen, aber jetzt hab ich 10tage frei


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

Werd dann eine Dornfelder Schicht einlegen Morgen werd ich mir wünschen ich hätte frei:kotz:


----------



## macmount (22. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja es ist wahr ich werd heut 43 Jahr.
> ich bin heut um ca. 12.00 Uhr bei Dir vorbei gefahren ich hab gedacht vielleicht liegst du im Garten und sonnst Dich.



und noch kein bischen weise  Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest - treibs ned zu feucht


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> und noch kein bischen weise  Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest - treibs ned zu feucht



Dang schö du elender Leidwillfora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (22. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dang schö du elender Leidwillfora



des verbitt ich mir - elender is ja nu in ordnung, obbär liteville wädd andärsch gschriem -*schön burzeldooch, der Wolf - be.äss - des weddär wädd besser villaichd fohri ja moll widdä om kanool miid


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> des verbitt ich mir - elender is ja nu in ordnung, obbär liteville wädd andärsch gschriem -*schön burzeldooch, der Wolf - be.äss - des weddär wädd besser villaichd fohri ja moll widdä om kanool miid



Muss grod widda a Biea holn, Konol is nix füa dich, zu viel Schlüsslschdelln


----------



## macmount (22. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss grod widda a Biea holn, Konol is nix füa dich, zu viel Schlüsslschdelln



is aa guud - donn for mä hald di riiesnburch


----------



## OldSchool (22. März 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Gabelliebhaber.


----------



## macmount (22. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Gabelliebhaber.



auch bekannt als Gabelstapler - sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen - kleines Wortspiel


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Gabelliebhaber.



Danke alte Schule, ich trink eins auf dich mit.
Bin schon wieder zum Bierholen im Keller.


----------



## macmount (22. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke alte Schule, ich trink eins auf dich mit.
> Bin schon wieder zum Bierholen im Keller.



hast Du keinen AZUBI (A...l.ch zum Bierholen)


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> hast Du keinen AZUBI (A...l.ch zum Bierholen)



Blos Gselln  Obba, ich bin ja scho wieda im Kella


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke alte Schule, ich trink eins auf dich mit.
> Bin schon wieder zum Bierholen im Keller.






RolandMC schrieb:


> Blos Gselln  Obba, ich bin ja scho wieda im Kella



ca. 30 min / Bier ist ein guter Wert ! Bin stolz auf dich!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Blos Gselln  Obba, ich bin ja scho wieda im Kella



Happy Birthday auch noch von mir und einen fröhlichen Kater!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2011)

fröhlichen kater habe ich gerade.
Wird wohl nicht mein aktivster Tag werden.
Bis 3 und um 7 raus ich bin jetzt einfach zu alt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. März 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> fröhlichen kater habe ich gerade.
> Wird wohl nicht mein aktivster Tag werden.
> Bis 3 und um 7 raus ich bin jetzt einfach zu alt.



Tja, das sollte man einfach akzeptieren und mit Würde altern!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Tja, das sollte man einfach akzeptieren und mit Würde altern!!



Genau lieber jeden Tag feiern, dafür nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2011)

Hey Peter und Martina schönen Urlaub auf La Palma.
Viel Sonne und guten Grip wünsch ich euch.

@Bernd dir wünsch ich mehr Grip*s*


----------



## macmount (23. März 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ca. 30 min / Bier ist ein guter Wert ! Bin stolz auf dich!!



hallo bebbärl - ich hob an noia schbruch für dich

Ich habe so viel über die bösen Auswirkungen von Rauchen, Trinken und Sex gelesen, dass ich beschlossen habe, im neuen Jahr mit dem Lesen aufzuhören.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2011)

A glans Video vom Wochnend mid meiner neuer GOPRO

Mid der Quali mussi nu aweng rumspüln.


----------



## ole88 (24. März 2011)

trubach is ja nur 43km von BT wech. nettes video^^


----------



## Axalp (24. März 2011)

"Zu viel Luft in der Bremse",

"Zu viel Luft im Schädel" und 

"Zu viel Luft im Sack"

hast vergessen zu schreiben. 

Geil, wo sind denn die ganzen Trails?


----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2011)

Hm waren die letzten 5 Minuten irgendwie nur ein Abfahrt oder hab ich da den Schnitt verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. März 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A glans Video vom Wochnend mid meiner neuer GOPRO
> 
> Mid der Quali mussi nu aweng rumspüln.



Wieso? Die Qualität vo der musigg is doch guud!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. März 2011)

@Bernd: Bis PdS muss das noch flüssiger und fixer gehen 

@Roland: da ist doch auch die Stelle wo du mal probiert hast zu springen  ... die ... ich mach meine Brille zu Schrott Stelle


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> @Bernd: Bis PdS muss das noch flüssiger und fixer gehen
> 
> @Roland: da ist doch auch die Stelle wo du mal probiert hast zu springen  ... die ... ich mach meine Brille zu Schrott Stelle



ja genau, ich hab auch wieder einen ganz kleinen Hüpfer probiert.


----------



## were (25. März 2011)

@bernd: du schraibsd China gopro? Was für eine Cam ist das?

Wetter Gestern war ja echt genial. Bin zwar nur Ehrenbachtal gefahren, aber hab alles mitgenommen. Der Bike-Limbo bei Leutenbach ist weg Auf dem Rückweg auf dem Verbotenen noch den Sonnenuntergang genossen und zurück  Der Sommer ist da


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2011)

were schrieb:


> @bernd: du schraibsd China gopro? Was für eine Cam ist das?
> 
> Wetter Gestern war ja echt genial. Bin zwar nur Ehrenbachtal gefahren, aber hab alles mitgenommen. Der Bike-Limbo bei Leutenbach ist weg Auf dem Rückweg auf dem Verbotenen noch den Sonnenuntergang genossen und zurück  Der Sommer ist da



Ist eine normale Gopro nur in China gekauft.


----------



## Schoschi (25. März 2011)

Hey Roland, des mein ich...:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnYau-OljX8"]YouTube        - Gates Nicolai - AMT 2 - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider - Volume 2[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (25. März 2011)

Schorsch! Ich weiss, was Du vorgestern getan hast! 

*Morgen 11 Uhr Parkplatz nach Kläranlage Pottenstein. 
Gemächliches Tempo, ums vorweg zu nehmen!*


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schorsch! Ich weiss, was Du vorgestern getan hast!
> 
> *Morgen 11 Uhr Parkplatz nach Kläranlage Pottenstein.
> Gemächliches Tempo, ums vorweg zu nehmen!*



geht auch eine halbe Stunde später? Ich hab vergessen um 10.00 Uhr kommt ein Kunde der sich für einen Stapler interessiert.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, des mein ich...:
> YouTube        - Gates Nicolai - AMT 2 - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider - Volume 2



Den hab ich schon tausendmal gesehen. Es fehlt uns etwas entscheidendes, gleich am Anfang sieht man es, es sticht sofort ins Auge, es wird uns niemals gelingen, man wird deshalb keine Lieder über uns singen, wir werden in keinem Geschichtsbuch stehen.

*Wir werden niemals soviel Kondi haben das wir Treppen bergauf fahren können oder in S Gelände mit dem Rad rumhupfen können.*


----------



## Axalp (25. März 2011)

Ok, dann 11.30 Uhr!


----------



## Schoschi (26. März 2011)

....net gleich die Flinte ins Korn schmeissen Roland........
fürn Anfang reichen auch erst mal 3 Stufen! Dafür reicht grad so mei Kondi.......
Außerdem braucht man Ziele, und man soll sich immer an den Besten messen..........ich hör mich schon an wie unser Papa Schlumpf auf Arbeit!!!

Aber nächste Woche geht mal kloar oder? Nur am Mittwoch gehts net weil do kummt a Gas-Wasser Mensch und schließt meine Hugh Hefner Grotte an!!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann mal ein Bild machen wenn die Grotte mit Bunnys besetzt ist.


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2011)

Heud middn Herrn Breier mol widd die Schdeilkanddn im Häusener wold abkoochd.

Is scho immer sau steil des erste mal.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2011)

Hey Breierlein des ist laut Aussage S4
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10183
Hausen ist härter, steiler und 90° zum unteren Weg.


----------



## Schoschi (29. März 2011)

Schöne Tour heut mitm Feund Oland gemacht. Kirschenwegabfahrt, der Hammer, ich wusste gar nicht mehr was für coole Trails ich vor der Haustüre habe. Und den Reisberg bin ich auch immer eine falsche Abzweigung runter........konnte nur mit Mühe den technischen Vorteil vom Roland kompensieren, aber die Bestellung bei BikeMailorder ist bereits raus.......


----------



## 0815p (31. März 2011)

sind wieder daham vom la palma






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (1. April 2011)

@peter: schöne Bilder, man könnt ja fast neidisch werden
@all: wer hat am Sonntag Lust mit nach Osternohe zu kommen? muss die Saison mal mit ein paar Hm abwärts beginnen . montag wär zeit für ne runde fränkische, egal ob vormittags oder nachmittags.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

Bilder sind wie immer sehr eindrucksvoll
Scheiss la Palma. Warum ist alles immer so weit weg.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2011)

Hey starker August!!
Der Trail auf dem ersten Bild hat aber mit deinem Hardtail nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht oder??? 
Wie ich zu der Meinung komme? Ich sage nur Zwecklasgraben!!!

Martina macht auf jedenfall bessere Bilder als du!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

Tour am Sonntag, Breyer kommt um 9.30 Uhr zum Lenker kürzen. 
Also Abfahrt nach Egloffsteiner oder verbotener und Retterner Runde ca. 9.45 -10.00 Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey starker August!!
> Der Trail auf dem ersten Bild hat aber mit deinem Hardtail nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht oder???
> Wie ich zu der Meinung komme? Ich sage nur Zwecklasgraben!!!
> 
> Martina macht auf jedenfall bessere Bilder als du!!



geb ich dir in beiden fällen recht, die treppe konnt ich mitn HT ned durchfahren  und martina macht meist top fotos.

sonntag bin ich dabei
samstach werd ich auch fahren, denk mal klumpental tour so um 1100uhr behringersmühl los-tüchersfeld-pferdeloch-pottensta-friedhoftrail-klumpental-601er-bährenschl.trail-weidmansgsees-tüchersfel-abschlusstreppe zick zack-und auto


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich dabei
> samstach werd ich auch fahren, sonst noch jemand



Samstag fahr ich auch, nur muss ich um 8.15 Uhr bei Erlangen sein. Ich brauch ungefähr eine halbe Stunde, um 9.45 müsste ich wieder zu hause sein. Also ab 11.00 rum könnte ich am Trail sein, ich weis nur noch nicht ob ich die ganzeTour mitfahre oder Kondibedingt etwas ehr abbreche.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag fahr ich auch, nur muss ich um 8.15 Uhr bei Erlangen sein. Ich brauch ungefähr eine halbe Stunde, um 9.45 müsste ich wieder zu hause sein. Also ab 11.00 rum könnte ich am Trail sein, ich weis nur noch nicht ob ich die ganzeTour mitfahre oder Kondibedingt etwas ehr abbreche.



gut, du kannst ja die letzten berge auslassen, vielleicht wir (martina u ich ) auch, sehen uns dann morgen


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also Abfahrt nach Egloffsteiner oder verbotener und Retterner Runde ca. 9.45 -10.00 Uhr.


Ist aber ne kurze Runde! Nur 15 min!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist aber ne kurze Runde! Nur 15 min!!



DU DEPP Das ist die Abfahrtszeit und die richtet sich nach Dir und *DU* weist wer niemals pünktlich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2011)

Wo fahrtn ihr immer bei Rettern rum? Nur an der Kanzel oder auch woanders?


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo fahrtn ihr immer bei Rettern rum? Nur an der Kanzel oder auch woanders?



fahr halt einfach mit, dann wirst des sehen wo wir fahren, den die trails haben weder nummern noch namen


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> DU DEPP Das ist die Abfahrtszeit und die richtet sich nach Dir und *DU* weist wer niemals pünktlich ist


Ach was!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

So ich geh jetzt mein Rad holen im *Radwerk* in Erlangen.
So genug Werbung, vielleicht wird die wartung dadurch billiger.


----------



## B3ppo (1. April 2011)

Für die musst hier keine Werbung mehr machen


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2011)

Aufhören Werbung zu machen. Sonst bildet er sich noch 'was drauf ein und auf einmal wird's viel teurer!!!

Wochenende wird wohl super, hab' aber leider keine Zeit für Fränkische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Aufhören Werbung zu machen. Sonst bildet er sich noch 'was drauf ein und auf einmal wird's viel teurer!!!
> Wochenende wird wohl super, hab' aber leider keine Zeit für Fränkische.



Bier trinken und feiern, oder Besuch in der Zone


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2011)

war ne lustige tour heut, mit einigen ausnahmen, und grosses lob an bernd u roland, gut durchgezogen


----------



## macmount (3. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> war ne lustige tour heut, mit einigen ausnahmen, und grosses lob an bernd u roland, gut durchgezogen



ausnahmen -  is wos passierd


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> ausnahmen -  is wos passierd



ja, du warst nicht dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> war ne lustige tour heut, mit einigen ausnahmen, und grosses lob an bernd u roland, gut durchgezogen



Ich hät scho schneller könnt, aber einer muss ja bei unserem Sorgenkind bleiben.

Tour war echt genial und unsere zwei Erlanger Neuzugänge mussten sich einiges anhören.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> war ne lustige tour heut, mit einigen ausnahmen, und grosses lob an bernd u roland, gut durchgezogen



Ich hät scho schneller könnt, aber einer muss ja bei unserem Sorgenkind bleiben.

Tour war echt genial und unsere zwei Erlanger www.bremsspur-bergradsport.de:daumen:
Übrigens sehr schöne Seite.


----------



## macmount (3. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, du warst nicht dabei.



ich gennäd scho mol gern widdä miid - stand im Moment - null kontie, Fuß hält durch die schraum zamm - hond weht - keine ahnung wies geh dät, auf der Schdroß gehts einichermoosn


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> ich gennäd scho mol gern widdä miid - stand im Moment - null kontie, Fuß hält durch die schraum zamm - hond weht - keine ahnung wies geh dät, auf der Schdroß gehts einichermoosn


Brobiern gehd über Studiern!!!!!!!!


----------



## macmount (3. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Brobiern gehd über Studiern!!!!!!!!



ich waas und an inschinöör is niggs zu schwöör - 
ich brobbiers amol dengi


----------



## Axalp (4. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bier trinken und feiern, oder Besuch in der Zone



Bier trinken, feiern, *und* biken (aber nur ab Erlangen...).

Heut' hab' ich Sonnenbrand!!! Also alles richtig gemacht!

Zone?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bier trinken, feiern, *und* biken (aber nur ab Erlangen...).
> 
> Heut' hab' ich Sonnenbrand!!! Also alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> Zone?!?



Westzone


----------



## JansonJanson (4. April 2011)

hier mal was vom WE - kommt noch viel besser in ganz groß rüber ... 

Wann machen wir jetzt mal ne Bauaktion im Hausener Wald ?!?!?!?


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2011)

Super Scharf und tolles Motiv


----------



## were (4. April 2011)

Servus, fährt jemand Mi, Do oder Fr?


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2011)

were schrieb:


> Servus, fährt jemand Mi, Do oder Fr?



ja
fränkische ab 16.00 Uhr oder 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## were (4. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja
> fränkische ab 16.00 Uhr oder 16.30 Uhr.



16:30 klingt gut  und Mi, Do, Fr oder Mi bis Fr


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2011)

were schrieb:


> 16:30 klingt gut  und Mi, Do, Fr oder Mi bis Fr



Mittwoch wäre nicht verkehrt, wie wäre es mit der Standartrunde mit Muschelquelle usw. Parkplatz Matterhornwand 16.30 Uhr.

@ bernd schau mal auf die Vertriderseite sein neues Bike erstmal Schei..farbe zweitens keine Hammerschmittkurbel mehr.
Leztes Jahr noch Super, Wahnsinn, nie mehr ohne, warum gab es das nicht schon früher. Aber Carbonlenker und Hammerschmittkurbel vertragen sich halt nicht.


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2011)

also ich fohr morgen techno tour um 15.45 matterh

und am mittwoch kontietour (prülsbirkacher) um 1600 pottensta


----------



## were (4. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre nicht verkehrt, wie wäre es mit der Standartrunde mit Muschelquelle usw. Parkplatz Matterhornwand 16.30 Uhr.



Wäre ich dabei. Morgen geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2011)

were schrieb:


> Wäre ich dabei. Morgen geht bei mir nicht.



O.K. Mittwoch Matterhornparkplatz, Schorschi kommt auch.


----------



## Schoschi (5. April 2011)

Hey Roland, hab morgen Abend noch nen Termin im Bierbrunnen! Müsste bis spätestens viertel vor 7 wieder am Auto sein, aber das sollt schon klappen oder? Ansonsten muss ich vorher abbrechen.
Hab heut mei Radl den Frühjahrsservice unterzogen. Jetzt läuft wieder alles spielfrei und rund, und gleich mal ne Test-Transporttour gemacht. Also ne Flex im kleinen Bikerucksack ohne richtigem Tragesystem ist saublöd!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, hab morgen Abend noch nen Termin im Bierbrunnen! Müsste bis spätestens viertel vor 7 wieder am Auto sein, aber das sollt schon klappen oder? Ansonsten muss ich vorher abbrechen.
> Hab heut mei Radl den Frühjahrsservice unterzogen. Jetzt läuft wieder alles spielfrei und rund, und gleich mal ne Test-Transporttour gemacht. Also ne Flex im kleinen Bikerucksack ohne richtigem Tragesystem ist saublöd!!!



Des schaff ma scho. Der Peter hat dich heut schon auf CC Tour gesehen.
Heutige Tour Blockmeer, Hangkantentrail, Brotzeittrail, Muschiblock ohne versetzen und Wolfieck. Alles gschafft aber nicht aufs erste mal und etwas wackliger als letztes Jahr,*aber* das Jahr ist ja noch jung, wird scho wieder werden.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2011)

ja schoschi, du bist mit unheimlicher geschwindigkeit aufm radweg unterwegs gwesen,das ich nedmol zum hupen im auto komma bin.

ja heut wars schee des techno training, die oswaldhölentreppn mitn h-tail ist ein besonderes erlebnis, langsam frag ich mich , warum ich mir ein fully bestellt hab


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja schoschi, du bist mit unheimlicher geschwindigkeit aufm radweg unterwegs gwesen,das ich nedmol zum hupen im auto komma bin.
> 
> ja heut wars schee des techno training, die oswaldhölentreppn mitn h-tail ist ein besonderes erlebnis, langsam frag ich mich , warum ich mir ein fully bestellt hab



Weilsd zuviel Geld hasd Normal würdes ka Fulli brauchn.
Die Oswaldhöhlentreppn werd ich in 100 Jahr ned schaffn, höchsdens middn 3 Rad
Vielleicht fahr ich die heuer mal an.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. April 2011)

Salve Leute,
hätte einen Syntace Speedcutter 1.5 zu verkaufen. Absolut neuwertig das Teil. 
Preis: 30.- 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. April 2011)

Speedcutter??? Schenk's bitte dem Peter...


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Salve Leute,
> hätte einen Syntace Speedcutter 1.5 zu verkaufen. Absolut neuwertig das Teil.
> Preis: 30.- 
> 
> ...



Solltest du *meinen* Syntace Speedcutter verkaufen werd ich den mal bei deínem besten Teil ansetzen.
Gruss aus Leutenbach
Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (6. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Solltest du *meinen* Syntace Speedcutter verkaufen werd ich den mal bei deínem besten Teil ansetzen.
> Gruss aus Leutenbach
> Roland



Ach deiner ist das! Und ich habe mich schon gewundert wo das Teil plötzlich herkam.


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Salve Leute,
> hätte einen Syntace Speedcutter 1.5 zu verkaufen. Absolut neuwertig das Teil.
> Preis: 30.- 
> 
> ...



Dafür bekomm ich ja schon einen neuen!

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=100720


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Dafür bekomm ich ja schon einen neuen!
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=100720



Aber in Österreich mit der Qualität eines Kaugummis.
ich dachte immer ich hätte den für ungefähr 70 gekauft War aber wohl nicht so.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber in Österreich mit der Qualität eines Kaugummis.
> ich dachte immer ich hätte den für ungefähr 70 gekauft War aber wohl nicht so.


Bei deinem Dauerkaufrausch kann man schon mal etwas verwechseln!!!


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2011)

Ich fahr' um 17 Uhr ab Obi-Kreisel eine Runde Kalchreuth, falls einer Bock hat.

Matterhorn ist mir heut zu weite Anfahrt.


----------



## B3ppo (6. April 2011)

Wie siehts am Samstag aus? Der Gernot und ich planen ne Fränksiche Runde.

@Markus: 17 Uhr ist eine Unverschämtheit. Ich beginn die Runde um 18.30


----------



## Axalp (6. April 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Samstag aus? Der Gernot und ich planen ne Fränksiche Runde.
> 
> @Markus: 17 Uhr ist eine Unverschämtheit. Ich beginn die Runde um 18.30



Samstag könnte man ja mal wieder Behringersmühle anpeilen. Das läge ja in der Mitte.
=> Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, "Peter's-Backflip-Trail"... 

Das übliche... ich hab kein Bock bis 18 Uhr im Büro zu verhocken...


----------



## B3ppo (6. April 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Samstag könnte man ja mal wieder Behringersmühle anpeilen. Das läge ja in der Mitte.
> => Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, "Peter's-Backflip-Trail"...
> 
> ...



das klingt gut 
Startzeit 11 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (6. April 2011)

Solange es nicht von 10 Uhr ist sollte es allen hier passen.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Samstag könnte man ja mal wieder Behringersmühle anpeilen. Das läge ja in der Mitte.
> => Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, "Peter's-Backflip-Trail"...
> 
> Das übliche... ich hab kein Bock bis 18 Uhr im Büro zu verhocken...



sind wahrscheinlich mit dabei


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2011)

Heute *Konditour* mit Schorschi und Markus (were) gefahren. 2,5 Stunden ca 6 KM und 300HM.
Sptzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelquelle und Wolfieck.


----------



## OldSchool (6. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute *Konditour* mit Schorschi und Markus (were) gefahren. 2,5 Stunden ca 6 KM und 300HM.
> Sptzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelquelle und Wolfieck.


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute *Konditour* mit Schorschi und Markus (were) gefahren. 2,5 Stunden ca 6 KM und 300HM.
> Sptzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelquelle und Wolfieck.



und der schoschi war schuld, stimms


----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> und der schoschi war schuld, stimms



hehe, du Sack. Desmol wars net mei Schuld. Der Roland konnt sich nur schwer von den Schlüsselstellen trennen, musstens ja immer 100mal probieren.........

Und Peter: Die Bank die du beschädigt hast hab ich von der anderen Seite noch bissl angepasst!!!


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> hehe, du Sack. Desmol wars net mei Schuld. Der Roland konnt sich nur schwer von den Schlüsselstellen trennen, musstens ja immer 100mal probieren.........
> 
> Und Peter: Die Bank die du beschädigt hast hab ich von der anderen Seite noch bissl angepasst!!!



und dei schaltwerk, noch ganz


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2011)

Geh jetzt erst mal beiken, mal a ganz neue Streck Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle usw.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2011)

zurück: Spitzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschel, Wolfi, Pavillion, Wolfsgraben.
Dabei war mein bester Freund ich selbst.
Heut zum ersten mal am Block vorder Rad unten Hinterrad oben und gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (7. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> und dei schaltwerk, noch ganz



Kloar, aber der Rockring hat bei dem ein oder anderen Versuch bissl Farbe abgekriegt.......


----------



## were (7. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute *Konditour* mit Schorschi und Markus (were) gefahren. 2,5 Stunden ca 6 KM und 300HM.
> Sptzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelquelle und Wolfieck.



Deswegen ging Heute a ned mehr als a Regenerationsrundn über moritz und goar um den Verbodna drum rum.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2011)

Etz gehts ins Bett Kindergeburtsdoch is rum. Die Kla is 20 Joa old gwoan.
Mensch bin ich scho alt.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2011)

were schrieb:


> Deswegen ging Heute a ned mehr als a Regenerationsrundn über moritz und goar um den Verbodna drum rum.


 Lange Runde nach so einer Gewalt Tour am Vortag.


----------



## Schoschi (8. April 2011)

Saugut!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]

@Oland: mit dem neuen Upgrade wär das nicht passiert


----------



## B3ppo (8. April 2011)

> Samstag könnte man ja mal wieder Behringersmühle anpeilen. Das läge ja in der Mitte.
> => Weissmarter, Berg des Schweigens, Altersheimtrail, Markustrail, "Peter's-Backflip-Trail"...



Start morgen 11 Uhr!! Dabei Gernot, Stefan, Jan, Markus ich aus Erlangen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die Tour wohl wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Start morgen 11 Uhr?! Dabei Gernot, Stefan, Jan, Markus ich aus Erlangen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang die Tour wohl wird?



Normalerweise beträgt die Dauer der Tour ca. 1,5 Stunden, aber bei der Anzahl der Piloten ca. 5-8 Mann, wird die Tour wohl er 3 Stunden dauern.

ich hab meine Arbeiten für morgen extra heute erledigt um morgen biken zu gehen. mal sehen vielleicht bin ich auch am Start, hab aber 2 x Maxxis Minion 2,7 DH drauf werde also vielleicht nicht mithalten können.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Saugut!
> BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo
> 
> @Oland: mit dem neuen Upgrade wär das nicht passiert



ich sage nur Reverse


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2011)

sind gerade von ner tour in raum geo zabelsta zurück komma, war super, und die neu lampe vom roland, der hit, bin morgen mit am start
gut nacht


----------



## OldSchool (9. April 2011)

Bin auch heute dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2011)

packt euch a Brotzeit ein des wird a weng dauern, bis alle durch die Schlüsselstelln sind.


----------



## JansonJanson (9. April 2011)

so mal die Tour von heute ... schön gemütlich woars ... hat eigentlich nur noch der Bernd gefehlt 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/l-T-dTJVTeM


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2011)

Wahnsinns Durchschnitt bei dieser Tour. 10 Mann das war ja richtig unheimlich. Die Wanderer, trauten sich nicht uns anzumachen, wir waren einfach zu viele. 
Einfach mal wieder schön.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2011)

wann morgen, 9.30 bei dir??


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2011)

jungs könnte hier nicht mal eine christliche zeit ausmachen. so vielleicht ab 11 uhr? nicht das ich gläubig wäre, aber so früh renne ich am sonntag nicht gleich nach draußen.


----------



## Schoschi (9. April 2011)

Oh Mann,
da wird man richtig neidisch. Geht nächste Woche mal ne Feierabendtour in der Fränkischen? Bin nachmittags daheim. Heut leider ka Zeit gehabt bei dem super Wetter zu radeln. Morgen Schnallentour in der Röhn. Da gibts nen klasse Flowtrail vom Kreuzberg runter. Vorher oben ein gutes Bierchen....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jungs könnte hier nicht mal eine christliche zeit ausmachen. so vielleicht ab 11 uhr? nicht das ich gläubig wäre, aber so früh renne ich am sonntag nicht gleich nach draußen.



Heute haben wir uns um 11.00 Uhr getroffen. Wo warst Du!?



Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> da wird man richtig neidisch. Geht nächste Woche mal ne Feierabendtour in der Fränkischen? Bin nachmittags daheim. Heut leider ka Zeit gehabt bei dem super Wetter zu radeln. Morgen Schnallentour in der Röhn. Da gibts nen klasse Flowtrail vom Kreuzberg runter. Vorher oben ein gutes Bierchen....!!!



Nächste Woche Brotzeittrail !?


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2011)

Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr bei mir. Richtung Egloffstein.
Breyer, Peter, Martina und Roland.


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute haben wir uns um 11.00 Uhr getroffen. Wo warst Du!?



anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## Cellini (9. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr bei mir. Richtung Egloffstein.
> Breyer, Peter, Martina und Roland.


 
Sers, wenn ichs morgen rechtzeitig aus den Federn schaff bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## macmount (9. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr bei mir. Richtung Egloffstein.
> Breyer, Peter, Martina und Roland.



wer is der roland


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2011)

Ach wie war das schön heute.
Auch die "heißen" Ecken haben sehr gut geklappt.
Am Schaschliktrail steht seit neuesten ein Verbotsschild für Biker und Pferde
Möchte mal einen Gaul sehen der da runter oder hochtrabt. Das Schild ist aber nur unten also was solls.
Waren bestimmt 800hm und genug KM, Maxxis 2,7 lässt grüssen.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach wie war das schön heute. *Von wecha **schön**!!!Zum Kotzm wors*
> Auch die "heißen" Ecken haben sehr gut geklappt.  *Von wecha !!Nix hod *glabd bei mir!!!


War heute einer der Tage an denen man besser im Bett bleibt. Bin heud gfohrn wie der letzte Heuler! Hob dann a vor lauder Wud vorzeitig abbdrochn.
Hamwerds is ma dann anu dei Busde ausganga!!! Na ja ! Shit happens! 
Ps: Noghaud hods mi a zwamol und Stelln dei I scho hundermol gfohrn bin hobi *verweicherd!!*

Na ja !!! SCHWAMM DRÜBER!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War heute einer der Tage an denen man besser im Bett bleibt. Bin heud gfohrn wie der letzte Heuler! Hob dann a vor lauder Wud vorzeitig abbdrochn.
> Hamwerds is ma dann anu dei Busde ausganga!!! Na ja ! Shit happens!
> Ps: Noghaud hods mi a zwamol und Stelln dei I scho hundermol gfohrn bin hobi *verweicherd!!*
> 
> Na ja !!! SCHWAMM DRÜBER!!!!!!



is doch egal bernd, beim nächsten mal werds besser


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War heute einer der Tage an denen man besser im Bett bleibt. Bin heud gfohrn wie der letzte Heuler! Hob dann a vor lauder Wud vorzeitig abbdrochn.
> Hamwerds is ma dann anu dei Busde ausganga!!! Na ja ! Shit happens!
> Ps: Noghaud hods mi a zwamol und Stelln dei I scho hundermol gfohrn bin hobi *verweicherd!!*
> 
> Na ja !!! SCHWAMM DRÜBER!!!!!!



Und wos is etz des Broblem, Du bisd doch gfoan wie imma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> is doch egal bernd, beim nächsten mal werds besser


*So isses!!!*
*Wal schlechder konns ja fasd nimmer wern!!!(Hoffändli!!)*


----------



## Axalp (10. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> is doch egal bernd, beim nächsten mal werds besser



So schaut's. Brauchst nicht von uns allen nach Canossa gehen. 
Manchmal läuft's halt einfach nicht. Mach Dir nichts draus.

Wenigstens haben die andern Spass gehabt...


----------



## were (11. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> da wird man richtig neidisch. Geht nächste Woche mal ne Feierabendtour in der Fränkischen? Bin nachmittags daheim. Heut leider ka Zeit gehabt bei dem super Wetter zu radeln. Morgen Schnallentour in der Röhn. Da gibts nen klasse Flowtrail vom Kreuzberg runter. Vorher oben ein gutes Bierchen....!!!



Ich denk ich werd Heute nochmal a Runden drehn. Und Morgen solls ja schiffn doa zerleg ich dann mei Radl und hoff dass ichs a widda zam griech. Dann kangsd und qidschds hoffentlich net mehr so rum.

Notfalls steht noch a alda bock von meim Bruder aufm Dachboden.


----------



## JulH (11. April 2011)

Servus, ich fahr auch häufig Touren rund um Streitberg. Wohn auch ned weit von Streitberg entfernt 
Ich werd später auch noch ne kleine runde drehn. Were wo fährst du? Ich start an der guckhüll. Vll kann man sich ja treffen? Komm aber ned vor 6uhr fort.


----------



## Schoschi (11. April 2011)

were schrieb:


> Ich denk ich werd Heute nochmal a Runden drehn. Und Morgen solls ja schiffn doa zerleg ich dann mei Radl und hoff dass ichs a widda zam griech. Dann kangsd und qidschds hoffentlich net mehr so rum.
> 
> Notfalls steht noch a alda bock von meim Bruder aufm Dachboden.



Zu spät gelesen.........hab heut mein Bad teilentfliest............scheiß Umbauerei.......kann Bock mehr. 
Mittwoch Donnerstag da rum wollt ich mal die Roland´s Reverb Teststrecke fahren, also Kirschenweg und Reisbergabfahrt miteinander verbinden......schön flowige Angelegenheit.......


----------



## were (12. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mittwoch Donnerstag da rum wollt ich mal die Roland´s Reverb Teststrecke fahren, also Kirschenweg und Reisbergabfahrt miteinander verbinden......schön flowige Angelegenheit.......



Ich war Gestern von mir Daham aus beim Schaschlik trail. Hab a paar Stellen davon gefahren. Aber des zieht sich ja noaa die Dreppn....
Danach noch paar mal Frauenhöhle nauf getragen und rum probiert. Des war scho ehr was.
Und anschliessend hab ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Kirschwegtrail gemacht. Ihr habt sicher die Stelle ab den Einstieg hier gemeint oder:







Des geht schon recht flowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2011)

ja genau dort ist der Einstieg, bis unten zur Straße.
Schaschliktrail ist schön oder?
Man kann wunderbar sein Fahrwerk testen, wenn man mit dem Hardtail dort ist dann seine Oberschenkel.


----------



## were (12. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja genau dort ist der Einstieg, bis unten zur Straße.



Naja bis zu der Wandertafel wo ne Abzweigung ist. Der Weg Richtung Wannbach bis zur Teerstraße (rotpunkt/Kirschweg) sieht nähmlich so aus:






Ich hoff mal das du den Weg nicht meinst.

Joa Schaschliktrail ist supa *G* Bin nur n paar Stückle zwischen den Kurven gefahren und meine Oberschenkel haben sich bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Schoschi (12. April 2011)

Also morgen um 16:30 an der Matterhornparke. Roland will irgendwie mitm Hardtail mal Richtung Adlerstein und sowas, also der Klassiker halt......


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2011)

da es heute so schön nass war und ich endlich einen Vorteil durch meine CC Reifen haben wollte, bin ich mal alle Treppen die ich finden konnte gefahren.
St. Moritz rechts und links, über den Wasserfall, zum verbotenen rauf und auch die nassen Steinchen mal probiert. Dann über die Angstkehre wieder zurück.
Fazit: So beschi..en er rollt so gut haftet er bei Nässe.

@Schoschi Adlerstein nicht. Anfang am Rasengitterberg und dann wieder vorwärts.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2011)

Heute mit einer alten Freeride Legende aus Hagenbach und dem Domm unterwegs gewesen. Blockmeer, Hangkanten, Brotzeittrail Spitzkehren und Muschelquelle.

Heut zwei Punkte auf meiner diesjährigen Liste abgehakt,am Blockmeer die oberste Linie  und Brotzeittrail mit dem Hardtail. Bleiben noch drei übrig.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2011)

p.s. schaut mal bei Stichworte nach dort seht was lustiges oder ehrliches?
Es ist aber zu 100% nicht von mir.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War heute einer der Tage an denen man besser im Bett bleibt. Bin heud gfohrn wie der letzte Heuler!
> Na ja !!! SCHWAMM DRÜBER!!!!!!





Dito, war heut mal net der Burner. Mitm Roland und Domm unterwegs gewesen. Einmal sauber übern Lenker abganga. Bin einfach weng aus der Übung.......Jetzt tut ma alles weh........


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2011)

Hehe, Roland, do worst weng schneller mitm Absenden als ich.......


----------



## Domm. (14. April 2011)

@Roland & Schosch
Wor scho geil, gestern.
Am Hangkantentrail sind echt schöne Stücke dabei, ich hob immer gedochd
der is hauptsächlich ausgsetzt. Dort könnt ich auch allans aweng on der Dechnig feiln.
Mein Ziel 2011 Blögge und Drebbm mid grosn Sdufm.


----------



## JulH (14. April 2011)

welche abfahrten meintn ihr mit wolfieck, blockmeer, hangkantentrail und brotzeittrail? 
guckhüll, muschiquelle und spitzkehren ins lange tal runter sind klar, die oben genannten kann ich aber ned zuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (14. April 2011)

@JulH
einfach midfoan.


> blockmeer, hangkantentrail und brotzeittrail


sind zB Teile vom Mehlbeerensteig.


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2011)

Nachdem ich heut leider ka zeit ghabt hob, werd ich nachdem ein großer Freerider angrufen hat, morgen um 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Pottenstein um 14.00 sein.


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2011)

Wo in Pottenstein istn do eigentlich Treffpunkt? Die Parkbucht kurz vorm Ortseingang?


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wo in Pottenstein istn do eigentlich Treffpunkt? Die Parkbucht kurz vorm Ortseingang?



ja genau, wir sind zu zweit. D.h. vertriding vom feinsten.
Nimm dei Protektion mit. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## Fliege (15. April 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> @JulH
> einfach midfoan.
> 
> sind zB Teile vom Mehlbeerensteig.



sagt mir alles nix

Ich kenn eine Runde Ebermannstadt- Muggendorf und zurück und eine Pottenstein - Pegnitz und zurück. 
Wäre für Alternativtipps zu haben. Start bzw. vor allem Ziel in Brauereinähe wäre optimal. Komme allerdings leider nur sporadisch in die Fränkische

Tracks wären natürlich optimal

Servus
F.


----------



## Schoschi (15. April 2011)

Unser alter Cowboy Old Roland Zitterhand lässt sich auch nicht mehr an den Colt pissen. Seitdem wir wieder gemeinsam Seite an Seite durch unsere Jagdgründe reiten hat mir der alte Sack gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Wo der mit seim klapprigen Klepper reinfährt und auch ncoh kontrolliert durchkommt grenzt das schon an Überhangfahren. Werd mir jetzt nen neuen Blutsbruder suchen.......

@Fliege: das sind in der Regel alles Wanderwege von relativ bekannten Sehenswürdigkeiten in der Fränkischen. Die Namen entstehen meistens alle aus nem Gschmarri raus und die kennt der Rest der Welt net. Z.B. bei der Oswaldhöhle in Muggendorf vom Adlerstein kommend, oder die ganzen Pfade in Pottenstein direkt von den Anhöhen in den Ort runter oder sowas.....Saddamchen glaub ich hat so ein Trackdings, vielleicht hat der da was.....


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Unser alter Cowboy Old Roland Zitterhand lässt sich auch nicht mehr an den Colt pissen. Seitdem wir wieder gemeinsam Seite an Seite durch unsere Jagdgründe reiten hat mir der alte Sack gezeigt wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Wo der mit seim klapprigen Klepper reinfährt und auch ncoh kontrolliert durchkommt grenzt das schon an Überhangfahren. Werd mir jetzt nen neuen Blutsbruder suchen.......



ja Schoschi heut hods gud klabbt.Aber ich werd wohl nie an dein unglaublichn Style ronkumma 
Du hosd nu vergessen das ich alderbedingt ersd noch 2 KM gmekt hod das des goa ned der Wech zu unserm Ziel woa sondern wir middn in der Pampa rumfoan. Man werd hald doch ned jünga.


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2011)

hab gerade mit dem Peter gesprochen, werd mit Ihm und der Martina die Klumpentaltour fahren. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Pottenstein um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## Domm. (15. April 2011)

War heute mit Peter und Friedel unterwegs, ich ab Muggendorf.
Alle drei mit HTs
Adlerstein und den Felsen daneben, Zwecklesgraben, Hangkanten-,
 Brotzeit- und Spitzkehrentrail, Muschelquelle und Pavillion.

Ich glaub ich hab mich in den Brotzeittrail verliebt 
hab dort wieder ein paar Ecken mehr gschaffd.
Der Zwecklesgraben is nu nix für mich, aber schö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab mich in den Brotzeittrail verliebt



Schau ma noch mal wiesd denkst, wennsd über Gländer gschossn bisd.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2011)

Heut 5,5 Std middn Wolfi und Peter unterwegs rund um Pot.
Saugeile Tour mit genug KM und HM.

Werd morgen von Leutenbach aus starten ich denke Richtung Trubachtal im Moment aganzallans.


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heut 5,5 Std middn Wolfi und Peter unterwegs rund um Pot.
> Saugeile Tour mit genug KM und HM.
> 
> Werd morgen von Leutenbach aus starten ich denke Richtung Trubachtal im Moment aganzallans.



na ja Hm und Km  schon aweng mehr  sein können aber dann hätt ich noch mehr gel gebraucht, aber gut bist gfohren, kontie und technick
martina u ich fohren morgen maximiliankrotte mit petershöle


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ja Hm und Km  schon aweng mehr  sein können aber dann hätt ich noch mehr gel gebraucht



Ich, hob scho gedocht du schmierst dir des zeuch in die Hoa.


----------



## Cellini (16. April 2011)

Gibts für morgen schon Ort und Uhrzeit für den Start? Hab das Fritzz ein wenig bergabtauglicher gestylt und muss das morgen testen!


----------



## Cellini (17. April 2011)

@Roland: Danke für den Tip mit dem Riserbar, hab einen montiert und das bringt echt sauviel! Bin heut zum Üben am Spitzkehrentrail gewesen, hat alles super geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> @Roland: Danke für den Tip mit dem Riserbar, hab einen montiert und das bringt echt sauviel! Bin heut zum Üben am Spitzkehrentrail gewesen, hat alles super geklappt.



Wenn man unsicher in steilem Gelände ist, bringt jeder Zentimeter was. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung.

Nachdem Freitag und Samstag fürs technische fahren reserviert waren, bin ich heute eine schöne CC Runde nach Großenohe und Umgebung gefahren. Landschaftlich super, heimwärts hab ich noch den Treppentrail gegenüber des Höllentrail mitgenommen. Der ist auch wieder instandgesetzt und gefegt. Dann noch über todsfelder zum Wasserfalltrail und heim.
Waren bestimmt 40KM und einige HM.


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2011)

@Roland oder wer sonst Bock hat:
Wie schauts aus am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit ner Tour des Grauens, also quasi im Morgengrauen starten. So halb 8 oder 8. Hätt Bock auf die Kirschenreistour!!!


----------



## were (18. April 2011)

Ich hoabs Heut amoal umdrehd und bin übers Tal los und über die Berch widda ham. Nach Pretzfeld von dort Kirschweg zum Kirschtrail, von Wannbach dann wieder nach Hetzelsdorf naufgekurbld und übern Reisberg widda ham. Geiles Baigwedda 

Ich glab den Reisberg bin i nu nie so schnell nundafoarn


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2011)

@roland
karfreitag um 1100uhr parkplatz karches, parken auf der schooterstrass die in den wald führt


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2011)

heute 50KM und 1000HM.
Bergab wie immer Fichtelgebirgs typisch verblockt ohne Ende, aber 2,7 Maxxis bügelt alles glatt.
Bergauf wie immer zäh und heute sogar teilweise mit neuem weichem Schotterbelag. Hier bügelt der Maxxis dann den Fahrer.
Wetter 25° und Sonnenschein was will man mehr.


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2011)

ja, war ne top tour heut, und bei den tempo auch ned anstrengent, aber da sieht man , mit HT kann man fast alles fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> und bei den tempo auch ned anstrengent,



Orsch


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2011)

werd morgen a tour von der maximilian grottn starten richt petershöle usw
wenn aner mitfohren will, treffpkt um 1100uhr parkpl maximilian grottn


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2011)

hab leider ka Zeit da wir um 13.00 Uhr grillen. 
Werd morgen um 9.00 Uhr starten und die Wichsenstein - Unterzaunsbach-Reisbergrunde drehen. Wenn einer will?!


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2011)

@ Bernd and all. Hab gerade mit dem Peter gesprochen Montag 9.15 Uhr bei mir, Richtung ist noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2011)

Sersn,

Frohe Ostern an die üblichen Verächtlichen!!!
Was gehtn nächste Woche unter der Woche?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2011)

Heute 30KM und 800HM mit dem Jochen auf CC Tour unterwegs gewesen.
Knapp beim Schorsch an der Haustüre vorbei.

Unter der Woche man wird sehen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2011)

Heute mit Boris und Peter unterwegs gewesen:
Frauen.., Signalst... Balkens..., Augustustreppe, Helmbrecherkante. Am Balkenst... die enge Variante gefahren und Helmbrecher locker durch waren also genug HM und KM.
Boris fährt auch immer besser.

*@Bernd besser das du nicht dabei warst, die Tour wäre eh zu schwer für dich gewesen. Die technischen Stellen hättest du ja alle schieben können, aber konditionell wärst du nicht mitgekommen.*


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2011)

*@Bernd besser das du nicht dabei warst, die Tour wäre eh zu schwer für dich gewesen. Die technischen Stellen hättest du ja alle schieben können, aber konditionell wärst du nicht mitgekommen.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2011)

Heut a schönes Ründerl middn Peter gedreht. In Pott war es bis ca. 17.00 Uhr trocken. Überall Regen und Hagel und dort trocken! Unglaublich aber wahr. Haben es dann auch gut genutzt. 2x 601, 2x Uhl 1x Ziegen.


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2011)

stimmt aber die letzten meter senn mer doch nass gworden
am wochend solls ja wieder besser wern mitn wetter, wer plant den was wann u wo zu fohren????


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2011)

morgen um 13.30 ab rotenbühl


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2011)

Treppentrail,adler, zweckles,blockmeer, hankantn, brotzeit und standart.


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2011)

guckhüll hast vergessenund jagersteig
schick mer mal den link titanfeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> guckhüll hast vergessenund jagersteig
> schick mer mal den link titanfeder



Nix Guckhüll ich vertrage keine Höhenluft. Stimmt Jägersteig hab ich vergessen, aber dann kein Block an der Muschiq.


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2011)

1000hm wern voll gemacht, eher gehst ned heim


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2011)

1000HM auf jeden Fall. Aber verteilt auf das ganze Wochenende.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2011)

Waren heut laut Peter 960 HM und ca. 35KM.
Morgen früh die gleiche Runde noch mal, der Bernd fährt mit falls er 10 min vorher nicht noch absagt. 
Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr Rotenbühl Parkplatz Schwimmbad.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2011)

> Waren heut laut Peter 960 HM und ca. 35KM



Ihr habt aber auch richtig fertig ausgesehn


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2011)

Wo hast du uns gesehen? Mir ist kein CC`ler aufgefallen.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2011)

War mit meiner Mum unterwegs ne runde Wandern. Hab euch kurz vorm Einstieg zum Spitzkehrentrail gesehn  (wenn das der Trail zum langen Tal runterwärts ist).


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2011)

Ja da hab ich euch gesehen, war aber ein sehr knappes Hallo. Das nächste mal etwas freundlicher.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja da hab ich euch gesehen, war aber ein sehr knappes Hallo. Das nächste mal etwas freundlicher.


Sei froh, das dich überhaupt jemand anspricht!! (Außer Polizisten und kasachische LKW Fahrer auf dunklen Parkplätzen!!!)


----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2011)

Hab "Servus" gesagt, das muss reichen  - ihr wart ja fast außer Puste, da kam ja nur nen Keuchen raus


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo hast du uns gesehen? Mir ist kein CC`ler aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hosd amol widder dei Dschi Bi Äs dabei ghobbd odder wos??


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2011)

Hob ma a neus kaaft des alde is Kabudd.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> da kam ja nur nen Keuchen raus



Ja das stimmt leider, ich war schon etwas angegriffen.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. April 2011)

Wär ich bei 960hm aber auch  - ich schaffe derzeit gute 600hm bei 3xkm in 2,5h ohne danach kaputt zu sein, mehr gehen natürlich aber ich glaube ab da baue ich konditionell eher ab als auf.


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren heut laut Peter 960 HM und ca. 35KM.
> Morgen früh die gleiche Runde noch mal, der Bernd fährt mit falls er 10 min vorher nicht noch absagt.
> Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr Rotenbühl Parkplatz Schwimmbad.



viel spass, und bernd,zieh ordenlich durch


----------



## Schoschi (1. Mai 2011)

Moin,

was ist eigentlich mit der Downhillfraktion. Waren die net unterwegs und hatten ne Kamera dabei?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2011)

Wir sind gestern fast die gleiche Runde gefahren, nur zum Wolfieck haben wir auch noch raufgetragen. War im ganzen 1 KM länger. 
Genau zum Regenschauer am Auto gewesen. Bernd hat schon mehr Kondi als vor einem Monat, die Zugfahrt zur Arbeit macht sich bezahlt.


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2011)

siehst bernd, war damals nur ein schitt tag gwesen, und dei fahrtechnick, wie hats da ausgschaut??


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern fast die gleiche Runde gefahren, nur zum Wolfieck haben wir auch noch raufgetragen. War im ganzen 1 KM länger.
> Genau zum Regenschauer am Auto gewesen. Bernd hat schon mehr Kondi als vor einem Monat, die Zugfahrt zur Arbeit macht sich bezahlt.



wieviel Hm waren es denn jetzt, mit dein neua spielzeug, oder blickst wieder ned durch bei den teil


----------



## JansonJanson (1. Mai 2011)

Downhillfraktion war in SanRemo untewegs 

Alle soweit gut zurück, Markus sein Froggy hat ziemlich gelitten, beim Christopher hat eher der Körper gelitten als das Rad, bei mir der linke Knöchel... aber sind alle wieder aufrecht stehend nach Hause gekommen.
Die GoPro hatten wir dabei, die Auswertungen kommen die Tage noch. Ich bin ne Null im Videos schneiden, der Christopher versucht sich in seinem nächsten Notdienst mal dran.
Wetter war eigentlich perfekt, ersten Tag schon zu trocken, kurz mal am Ende des Feldes gewesen und außer Staub hast nix mehr gesehen, Tag 2 dann Knöchel verstaucht, und Mittags abgebrochen. Da kam dann der große Regen bis Nachts. Chris und Markus sind super weiter gefehren aumen: sahen dann auch entsprechend aus 
Tag 3, morgens noch ca 2h Woken, dann blauer Himmel und perfekte Bedingungen und neue Trails - 1a. Tag 4, blauer Himmel, blaues Meer und 27Grad - Hammer sag ich nur ! Man konnte sich gar nicht entscheiden, gemütlich die Tracks fahren und die Aussicht genießen, oder hart am Gas drehen ...


----------



## B3ppo (1. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Osterwochenende, vor lauter Fahren sind wir nicht wirklich zum Photographieren gekommen.





Waren super Tage 
Gestern am Geißkopf gewesen, Evil Eye rockt immer noch wie letzte Saison, der Flow Country muss schnell gefahren werden, damit er Spass macht. Achja und mit Molinitraining lässt sich der Freeride viel schneller und flüssiger fahren 
Heut in 2 Wochen könnt ich mal wieder in die Fränkische.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern fast die gleiche Runde gefahren, nur zum Wolfieck haben wir auch noch raufgetragen. War im ganzen 1 KM länger.
> Genau zum Regenschauer am Auto gewesen. Bernd hat schon mehr Kondi als vor einem Monat, die Zugfahrt zur Arbeit macht sich bezahlt.


..... ergänzend sollte man vielleicht noch ein Stürzchen von mir und zwei kapitale Abflüge von Herrn R. erwähnen!!!!

@Roland: Und was zwickt am stärksten? Haxn oder Schulter?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh jetzt den Peter warum er keinen "Sicherer" will. Ich bin noch nie so kapital vom Rad gestoßen worden.
Der zweite gehört in die Kategorie Übermut tut selten gut.

Dem Bernd seinen Stürzchen sei noch hinzuzufügen:
*Roland:* Wo soll ich mich hinstellen.
*Bernd* Da kann eigentlich nix passieren.

3 Sekunden später lag er mir schon zu Füßen.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Mai 2011)

Hey Roland, die Woche mal Morgensport, oder musst Stapler foan? Vielleicht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, wenn ich net grad daheim werkeln muss, falls mal doch ein Handwerker vorbeischaut.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt den Peter warum er keinen "Sicherer" will. Ich bin noch nie so kapital vom Rad gestoßen worden.
> Der zweite gehört in die Kategorie Übermut tut selten gut.
> 
> Dem Bernd seinen Stürzchen sei noch hinzuzufügen:
> ...


Jaja!!! Undank ist der Welten Lohn!!! 
Eigenes Unvermögen auf Dritte abwälzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jaja!!! Undank ist der Welten Lohn!!!
> Eigenes Unvermögen auf Dritte abwälzen!!!



Des nächste mal wälze ich meine Faust auf dich ab


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2011)

wo hats denn wen geworfen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich mich heute wieder etwas rühren konnte, hab ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder mein Fully getestet, was sollich sagen? Eine Sofamäßige CC Runde. Beim einzigen Highlite hat es kurz vorher geregnet und alles war naß. Bin dann runter geschlichen ein richtiger Light Freerider will sich ja nicht dreckig machen.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2011)

und red, bist gut ham komma, hab noch guckhüll gmacht und muschlquelln, hoff die machen den baumbruch bald raus, is ja a riesen ding was da umghaut hat


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2011)

Stimmt des is a Riesenbuchn. 
Jetzt tut mei Genick a nu weh Werd wohl vom nauftagn kumma.
A 5 jährichs Kind heult ned so viel wie ich.


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2011)

oh du hirsch mei 661 protekt sen a komma, und passn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> oh du hirsch mei 661 protekt sen a komma, und passn



Wie hosdn die onzogn übern Kopf?


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2011)

@roland
hab heut noch 2 std erweitert, bin den trail vor zur bährenschlucht dann hoch nach weidmannsgeses, nach tüchersfeld , dann die strass hoch zum treppentrail, dann  trail richt pottenst, aber den kreutzweg hoch nach" keine ahnung wie des gaff hast", dann wieder zurück nach gössweinstein und dann auf an neuen trail zum auto, war dann ziemlich platt


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2011)

Du bist ja verrückt. Mir hats gelangt.
Was läuft heute oder morgen?


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist ja verrückt. Mir hats gelangt.
> Was läuft heute oder morgen?



günter kommt um 9.30 zu uns, werden dann fränkische fahren, endweder trailtour ab rotenbühl ( minimal 1000hm) oder prüllsbirki tour mit sämtlichen hügeln (min. 1000hm)


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2011)

Bin dieses Wochenende alleinerziehend und somit raus!!


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist ja verrückt. Mir hats gelangt.
> Was läuft heute oder morgen?



Mir fahrn an Oko...


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2011)

werd dann mit dem Jochen die  Lindelbachtour fahren, und morgen schau wir mal.


----------



## Axalp (7. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> günter kommt um 9.30 zu uns, werden dann fränkische fahren, endweder trailtour ab rotenbühl ( minimal 1000hm) oder prüllsbirki tour mit sämtlichen hügeln (min. 1000hm)



Stelle fest, dass der Dämpfer im Demo defekt vom Service gekommen ist...

Falls ihr morgen CC-Tour macht bin ich dabei. Froggy ist auch noch net fertig.


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2011)

morgen fohr ich evt a nochmal mit, macht halt was aus


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2011)

komm gerade von der Lindelbergtour mit Hetzles  zurück. Am Anfang zu zweit (Jochen) dann ab Regensberg zu dritt (Andreas) dann ab Lindelberg zu zweit und ab Straße rauf zum Teufelstisch alleine.
Andreas ist Richtung Heimat und bei Jochen war aus dem Schaltwerk und aus der Lunge die Luft raus.
Ich bin sogar mal wieder direkt zum Teufelstisch und zur Bank rauf.
@ Andreas rauf war kein Problem du hast eben doch das falsche Rad

Ich werd morgen früh 9.30 Uhr was von Leutenbach aus machen. Was ist mir egal wenn einer Lust hat ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2011)

evt fahr ich mit, muss noch abklären


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2011)

fohr mit


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr mit



Kurz und bündig


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kurz und bündig



was woll mer den fohren, eigendlich is mer heut mehr nach techn training, hab aweng die rotzerei bekomma und bin freitag und samstag schon genug gfohren, höllentrail und röthelfelsen war mer scho lang nemmer


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2011)

Heut a wengla allans unterwegs gwesn.
Musste die neue Feder in meiner Lyrik einfahren.
neues Eck am Adlerstein (diese mal ohne Breyer und ohne Blessuren). Quakenschlosstrail, Zwecklesgraben, Blockmeer, Hangkanten und Brotzeittrail.
Somit müsste die Feder bereit sein.

Donnerstag werde ich wieder eine kurze Runde drehen wenn einer Zeit hat?!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin dieses Wochenende alleinerziehend und somit raus!!



das wird jetzt wieder des öfteren passieren. Es ist Spargelzeit.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2011)

Heut amol mit an flüchtign Bekanntn B.B. aus H. in Osternohe gwesen. Von 14.15 bis 17.00 Uhr 10 Fahrten. 
Ausgemacht war 13.45 Treffpunkt, Breyer 20 min zu spät. Ich 25, da ich mich verfahren habe. Ich war ja schliesslich 2 Jahre nicht mehr dort.
Es war wie immer lustig, fast nichts los keine Wartezeiten am Schlepper. Was will man mehr. Strecken waren super Viel neues Zeugs das ich nicht kannte. Als Bike hatte ich mein Restefahrrad (LT aber mit neuem RF Lenker ) dabei. 

Was geht morgen?

Sonntag werd ich wahrscheinlich middn Breyer (falls er ned widda a Ausred hod) a Allmountaintour machn.


----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2011)

Schön dass Du auch mal wieder im Park fährst! 

Nix Alpen morgen?

Samstagabend wir gefeiert. Darum wird's Sonntag höchstens eine 0-Mountain-Tour.


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schön dass Du auch mal wieder im Park fährst!
> 
> Nix Alpen morgen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> Axalp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schön dass Du auch mal wieder im Park fährst!
> ...


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2011)

http://www.nagelcraft.com/pages/Produkt.php

Ob das endlich mal die Kettenschaltung revolutioniert???? Idee ist genial, aber schaut doch nach ordentlich Reibungswiderstand aus......


----------



## Axalp (15. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> peter metz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin gerade von einer Mammuttour zurück 3,5 Stunden verbotener, Reifenberg Vexierkapelle, Rüssenbach, Feuerstein, Ebermannstadt, Wallerwarte, Judenfriedhof, Kirschentrail runter, beim Schorschi vorbei Schotterberg rauf, Roland Gedächtnisweg runter.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gerade von einer Mammuttour zurück 3,5 Stunden verbotener, Reifenberg Vexierkapelle, Rüssenbach, Feuerstein, Ebermannstadt, Wallerwarte, Judenfriedhof, Kirschentrail runter, beim Schorschi vorbei Schotterberg rauf, Roland Gedächtnisweg runter.
> 
> Und morgen bei anständigem Wetter geht middn Breyer auf Tour. Bei*Regen * fahr ich natürlich nicht.



Hi Roland,

bin gestern die Tour nochmal gefahren die wir letzten Sonntag (od. war es Samstag) gefahren sind. Habe dann beim Downhill bei Hetzles noch mal den alten Downhill gesucht und auch gefunden. Der war aber ziemlich zugewachsen und m.M. nach nicht so der Bringer. Wenn man den richtig fahren will braucht man schon richtige Schutzausrüstung, weil man schon schneller fahren muss um die Sprünge richtig zu kriegen und wenn es dann einen wirft tut es weh.

Waren auch knapp über 3 Std. und mit Regenguss am Anfang.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2011)

Heut middn Bernd unterwegs.
10 KM 3 Stunden, einen kurzen neuen Trail ca. 100m haben wir auch gefunden, der hat 2-3 "heisse" Stellen dabei. Bei einer Schlüsselstelle bin ich heute eine neue Variante gefahren schräger Fels Maxxis sei Dank. Ansonsten mal wieder schöne Tour fürs Gleichgewicht.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> bin gestern die Tour nochmal gefahren die wir letzten Sonntag (od. war es Samstag) gefahren sind. Habe dann beim Downhill bei Hetzles noch mal den alten Downhill gesucht und auch gefunden. Der war aber ziemlich zugewachsen und m.M. nach nicht so der Bringer. Wenn man den richtig fahren will braucht man schon richtige Schutzausrüstung, weil man schon schneller fahren muss um die Sprünge richtig zu kriegen und wenn es dann einen wirft tut es weh.
> 
> Waren auch knapp über 3 Std. und mit Regenguss am Anfang.



Soviel ich mich erinnern kann sind die Sprünge für mich eh zu hoch.
Wann hat es bei euch geregnet? Bei uns keinen Tropfen. Demnächst könnten wir die Tour ja wieder mal fahren, dann können wir uns den Trail genau ansehen und du kennst dann die Strecke wenigstens auswendig wenn du sie 3 mal hintereinander gefahren bist.
Mir hat es das letzte mal richtig Spass gemacht.
@Jochen Dir auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Roland, fährst du Morgen? (Dienstag)


----------



## Schoschi (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Roland, fährst du Morgen? (Mittwoch)






Früh um 8 ne Runde?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2011)

Leider kein allgemeiner Fahrbetrieb Dienstag und Mittwoch, bin Mittwoch einen Tag nicht da. Erst Freitag wieder Radelbetrieb. 
@all, würde mal gerne wieder in einen Bikepark Spitzak oder Geiskopf fahren, hat einer oder zwei Lust?! Unter der Woche ein Tag. Wenns Wetter passt KW 21.


----------



## JansonJanson (17. Mai 2011)

normal Menschen arbeiten unter der Woche 

wir sind dieses WE wahrscheinlich 2 Tage am Geisskopf ...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> normal Menschen arbeiten unter der Woche
> 
> wir sind dieses WE wahrscheinlich 2 Tage am Geisskopf ...



Wochenende ist mir zu voll, ich bin blutiger Anfänger und brauche Platz beim stürzen.

Nennst Du deine Tätigkeit wirklich Arbeit.


----------



## JulH (17. Mai 2011)

Falls ihrs noch ned wisst, die buche oberhalb der muschelquelle ist aufgeräumt


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2011)

stimmt war am sonntag schon weg, und die aufräumer haben saubere arbeit geleistet, den trail ned verändert und ned beschädigt


----------



## B3ppo (17. Mai 2011)

> Nennst Du deine Tätigkeit wirklich Arbeit.





Biete den 2.6. Geißkopf


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Feiertag!
Nein ich möchte unter der Woche fahren, auf Lift anstellen und Massen von Leuten habe ich keine grosse Lust.


----------



## Schoschi (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Roland, nächste Woche wird nix, könnt :kotz:
Hab beim Artur meines Vertrauens neue Reifen geholt, komm net mal zum montieren, geschweige denn zum Fahren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (17. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist ein Feiertag!
> Nein ich möchte unter der Woche fahren, auf Lift anstellen und Massen von Leuten habe ich keine grosse Lust.



Am Wochenende ist am Geisskopf mit Sicherheit der Schlepplift auf, d.h. max. 3min Wartezeit. Und die Masse der Leute verfährt sich auf der "Masse" der Strecken sowieso. 

Wird bestimmt lustig 

Was sagt denn der Bernd?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist am Geisskopf mit Sicherheit der Schlepplift auf, d.h. max. 3min Wartezeit. Und die Masse der Leute verfährt sich auf der "Masse" der Strecken sowieso.
> 
> Wird bestimmt lustig
> 
> Was sagt denn der Bernd?


Bernd sagt "Ni hau!" Am Samstag gehts wieder nach China!!:kotz:
Aber nur bis nächsten Donnerstag!


----------



## Axalp (18. Mai 2011)

Ach China...wie sehr ich es vermisse! 

Aber besser 1 Woche China als 2 Wochen Wüstenfuchs spielen. :kotz:


----------



## B3ppo (18. Mai 2011)

Muss Markus Recht geben, besser am We oder am Feiertag ist viel los und man ist mit dem Schlepplift (der nur fährt wenn es sich lohnt) in 7 Minuten oben als man kommt unter der Woche und gammelt ne viertel Stunde im Sessel rum.
Auf den Strecken wird es irgendwie nie voll.


----------



## Domm. (19. Mai 2011)

@Roland
Bikepark unter der Woche, da wäre ich dabei.
Wenn dann aber nur Geiskopf oder Ochsenkopf.
Am OKO hätten wir dann IMHO auch die Option 
technische Trails ohne bergauf
zu fahren, ne Punkte Karte hab ich auch noch.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Roland
> Bikepark unter der Woche, da wäre ich dabei.
> Wenn dann aber nur Geiskopf oder Ochsenkopf.
> Am OKO hätten wir dann IMHO auch die Option
> ...



Ochsenkopf stand nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2011)

ich fohr morgen um 13.30uhr


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich monatelang überlegt habe, welchen Rahmen ich mir kaufen soll, der mit der Geometrie und den Maßen meinen Wünschen am nächsten kommt, ist mir mein LT Rahmen über den Weg gelaufen. Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn gutes doch so nah ist.
Letzte Woche hatte ich ihn als Freerider für Osternohe mit 19,00 KG aufgebaut. Nach einigen Änderungen wiegt er jetzt noch 15,34 KG.
Heute gleich mit dem Peter eine schöne Schlüsselstellentour unternommen. Es fehlen noch Kleinigkeiten, aber das LT hat sich wacker durch alle Stellen durchgekämpft. Was fast noch wichtiger war auch bergauf lief es nicht schlecht. Neue Stelle Aderstein, Quakenschloss, Zwecklesgraben, Hankantentrail, Brotzeittrail, Höhenweg, Spitzkehrenweg, Muschiquelle, Wolfieck.
























Neue Schlüsselstelle nicht spektakulär aber sehr schwer anzufahren und durchzufahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

Ja da hast ja noch gut Gewicht nach unten...also wenn ich mir Lenker, SATTEL und Bremse anschau
Dann steht ja einer Schlüsselstellenrunde im Steinwald auch nichts mehr im weg, wenns denn mal mim Peter dieses Jahr klappt...und wir können gleich Rädervergleich machen
Und der komische Luftdämpfer taugt???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2011)

ja stimmt, der Luftdämpfer lag noch rum also nichts wie rein, an einen Stahlfederdämpfer kommt er natürlich nicht ran, aber für langsam bergab taugt`s. Ist aber noch nicht entgültig.  Ja Steinwald von einem Local geführt! Das muss heuer einfach klappen. Peter hat dann bestimmt schon sein Nicolaus AM. Darf sowas überhaupt bei euch fahren?!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2011)

Am Sonntag ab Leutenbach, 9.30 Uhr. Jochen und ich bis jetzt, Tour ! schau mer mol.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

Natürlich darf da so ein Superrad fahren
Und wenn die Nicolaner des in Nürnberg morgen und übermorgen net abgesagt hätten, dann hät ich vielleicht zu der Zeit auch schon mein Niconuclonlaus AM

G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich darf da so ein Superrad fahren
> Und wenn die Nicolaner des in Nürnberg morgen und übermorgen net abgesagt hätten, dann hät ich vielleicht zu der Zeit auch schon mein Niconuclonlaus AM
> 
> G.


Is des eine Sekte, jeder densd hörsd kauft sich ein Nicolai Helius AM.
Verpass ich da vielleicht was


----------



## Schoschi (20. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Is des eine Sekte, jeder densd hörsd kauft sich ein Nicolai Helius AM.
> Verpass ich da vielleicht was



Hehe, brauchst auch noch eins..............
Der Friedel ist der Nächste wie es ausschaut!
Ich bleib ncoh weng bei meim Retroteil!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Is des eine Sekte, jeder densd hörsd kauft sich ein Nicolai Helius AM.
> Verpass ich da vielleicht was



Ich will doch das Nucleon Am...hat aber die absolut identische Geo vom Helius...zum doppelten Preis
Aber wenn ich Kettenschaltungsfraek wäre, dann hät ich wohl so ein jetziges Helius AM daheim stehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. Mai 2011)

Also finanziell habt ihr sonst keine Probleme nehme ich an?  - Beim Helius AM kost ja schon der Rahmen nen 1000er mehr als mein komplettes Rad 

ach ja:
rein optisch ist das teil schon krass. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8298497&postcount=284

der rahmen hier würde mir richtig gut gefallen...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

Finazielle Probleme...noch nicht...erst nach der Rahmenanschaffung

Das fast bis ins Detail ultimative Helius Am fürs Fichtl wäre das hier








G.


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2011)

genau so wird meins ausschauen


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nachdem ich monatelang überlegt habe, welchen Rahmen ich mir kaufen soll, der mit der Geometrie und den Maßen meinen Wünschen am nächsten kommt, ist mir mein LT Rahmen über den Weg gelaufen. Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn gutes doch so nah ist.



Das müsste doch eigentlich auch genau deinen Wünschen entsprechen oder?


----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2011)

Hey Peter wann kriegst denn den Rahmen? 

@Jörg: Wie schwer wär das Nucleon denn ungefähr. 
Ich hätt vor zwei Jahren das Nucleon TFR für 2500 Euro als Komplettrad haben können. Gebraucht natürlich, hab aber weng gezögert und dann wars weg. Das war aber bei ca 19 Kg. 
Glaub wenn ich mal so ein Ding probefahren würde dann hätt ich kurz danach auch eins, deshalb lass ich es lieber.....


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2011)

24 KW soll der rahmen kommen, weiss ned wie pünklich nicolai is, der rest von den teilen hab ich scho, bis aufm lenker, der soll ende mai kommen.


@roland
guta bilder gmacht, und ich denk, wenns nochweng rumreden über nicolai, werst der ans bestelln, so wie ich dich kenn


----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> und ich denk, wenns nochweng rumreden über nicolai, werst der ans bestelln, so wie ich dich kenn



das glaub ich auch.......wie er damals seim Whiplash die ewige Treue geschworen hat, hat das grad mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten
Wenn ich dran denk wie du damals mein Nicolaus gedisst hast und jetzt kaufst dir mehr oder weniger das Gleiche........ts ts ts.......man kommt nicht ewig drum rum......


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Jörg: Wie schwer wär das Nucleon denn ungefähr.
> Ich hätt vor zwei Jahren das Nucleon TFR für 2500 Euro als Komplettrad haben können. Gebraucht natürlich, hab aber weng gezögert und dann wars weg. Das war aber bei ca 19 Kg.
> Glaub wenn ich mal so ein Ding probefahren würde dann hätt ich kurz danach auch eins, deshalb lass ich es lieber.....



Ja, da gibts ansich immernoch nur Annäherungswerte
Drum wollt ichs ja heut auch mal selber in die Hand nehmen
Denke mit viel Geld kann man ein taugliches mit 17,5kg aufbauen....was auch so dem Gewicht meines jetzigem Tourenrads entspricht.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2011)

Mit viiieeeellll Geld. Ich denke da bist du mit 7000-8000â¬ dabei.
Hast du bei euch auf Arbeit noch eine Stelle frei? Ich glaube ich bin unterbezahlt.
Ich muss schon zugeben das Bild mit dem schwarzen sieht schon verdammt verlockend aus. 
Aber ich habe den Kampf gegen einen neuen Rahmen noch nicht aufgegeben. MÃ¶ge der Verstand mit mir sein. Aber der hat mich bis jetzt immer im Stich gelassen.
Badesaison ist erÃ¶ffnet neuer Rekord im Schwimmbad reinigen zu viert 1,5 Stunden. Jetzt noch 70000 Liter Wasser drauf und morgen mittag ist er voll.


----------



## macmount (21. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit viiieeeellll Geld. Ich denke da bist du mit 7000-8000 dabei.
> Hast du bei euch auf Arbeit noch eine Stelle frei? Ich glaube ich bin unterbezahlt.
> Ich muss schon zugeben das Bild mit dem schwarzen sieht schon verdammt verlockend aus.
> Aber ich habe den Kampf gegen einen neuen Rahmen noch nicht aufgegeben. Möge der Verstand mit mir sein. Aber der hat mich bis jetzt immer im Stich gelassen.
> Badesaison ist eröffnet neuer Rekord im Schwimmbad reinigen zu viert 1,5 Stunden. Jetzt noch 70000 Liter Wasser drauf und morgen mittag ist er voll.





Wer?  - nächste Woche kommt der Metallschrott aus meinem Bein - feinstes Titan - reicht leider ned für aan Rahmen  - mal sehn, vielleicht binni dann bis zum Sommer wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Wer?  - nächste Woche kommt der Metallschrott aus meinem Bein - feinstes Titan - reicht leider ned für aan Rahmen  - mal sehn, vielleicht binni dann bis zum Sommer wieder fit



haha..haha...haha.


----------



## macmount (21. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> haha..haha...haha.



nach dem kommentar zu urteilen - gibts nur aans - du bist etz scho voll


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Mai 2011)

Fährt heut aner bei der Kanzl rum? Hab vor 2-3 Tagen neuen neuen Trail entdeckt.. wenn man nach der Kanzel Richtung Serlbach fährt kommt ja noch mal ein Trail wenn man die Straße zwischen Weilersbach und Rettern überquert. Den fährt man komplett durch, also beide Teile. Danach kommt man ja wieder auf nem Schotterweg raus.. dann rechts und gleich wieder links entlang dem Wald und dann in den Wald hinein. Auf der linken Seite kommt dann ja dieser kleine See und in etwa auf der Höhe geht rechts auch eine Abzweigung des Schotterwegs nach rechts.. dieser folgt man nur ca 10m und danach geht links ein Trail rein. Der geht vll. 50hm runter, mehr nicht, bleibt größtenteils auf der Höhe, ist aber für unsere fränkischen Verhältnisse hier relativ verblockt mit Wurzeln, Felsen und ein paar Stufen. Macht einfach sauviel Spaß den zu fahren.. 
Am Ende kommt man ca 500hm vor den Forchheimer Weihern raus..


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Fährt heut aner bei der Kanzl rum? Hab vor 2-3 Tagen neuen neuen Trail entdeckt.. wenn man nach der Kanzel Richtung Serlbach fährt kommt ja noch mal ein Trail wenn man die Straße zwischen Weilersbach und Rettern überquert. Den fährt man komplett durch, also beide Teile. Danach kommt man ja wieder auf nem Schotterweg raus.. dann rechts und gleich wieder links entlang dem Wald und dann in den Wald hinein. Auf der linken Seite kommt dann ja dieser kleine See und in etwa auf der Höhe geht rechts auch eine Abzweigung des Schotterwegs nach rechts.. dieser folgt man nur ca 10m und danach geht links ein Trail rein. Der geht vll. 50hm runter, mehr nicht, bleibt größtenteils auf der Höhe, ist aber für unsere fränkischen Verhältnisse hier relativ verblockt mit Wurzeln, Felsen und ein paar Stufen. Macht einfach sauviel Spaß den zu fahren..
> Am Ende kommt man ca 500hm vor den Forchheimer Weihern raus..



kenn ich , der is ned schlecht der trail, aber in bestimmten teil meist matschig


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2011)

@Peter hab heut die Motioncontrol reingebaut, Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und vorne den Minion 60a drauf. Ist schon wieder ein Fortschritt.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Mai 2011)

> kenn ich , der is ned schlecht der trail, aber in bestimmten teil meist matschig


Stimmt ja, aber gestern gings zum Glück. Bisl ne Sauerei wars schon. 

--
War heute seit langem mal wieder in der fränkischen unterwegs, bin von rothenbühl aus losgefahren über neideck, trainmeusel runter nach muggendorf, dann drüben irgendwo rauf richtung engelhardsberg. da bin ich dann kreuz und quer rumgefahren und habe jede menge schieben müssen weils zu steil war. kenn mich in dem eck net aus. nach ewigem rauf und runter bin ich dann bei ner aussichtsbank gelandet und kurz danach war ich oberhalb vom quakenschloss. 
dort hab ich mir dann erst die treppe von der aussichtsbank links angesehen und diese, für mich, als unfahrbar befunden. dann rechts von der bank nen kleinen trail ausgemacht, schaut ziemlich geil aus und ist evtl mit übung fahrbar, bis auf den ca 1m hohen absatz mit seilsicherung. 
bin dann einen dritten weg hintenrum weiter gefahren zu diesem treppenstieg der direkt nach muggendorf runterführt.. war mir auch zu schwer  und dann bin ich den mehlbeerensteig gefahren.. der hat von oben nach s0 ausgesehen, hatte dann aber jede menge stufen eingebaut aber das ging gut. 
danach bin ich dann noch über neudorf und den "hangkantentrail" (vermute mal das ist der) zum spitzenkehrentrail und dann noch guckhüll, muschiquelle.. etz bin ich erstma fix und foxi. 

auf euren bildern konnte man ja mal sehen, dass ihr sogar im winter diesen treppenstieg überhalb von muggendorf fahrt und die treppe beim quakenschloss auch.. ich frag mich wie ihr das packt, dreht ihr die schwerkraft irgendwie um 30° nach hinten oder wie klappt das? 

vll hab ich mit meinem bike auch einfach nicht die nötigen voraussetzungen. FA/NN und Avid Elixir 5 kommen da an die Grenzen.. va die Reifen. 
Hab mir überlegt mir ein paar ZTR Flow zu kaufen und dann Rubberqueen oder irgendwas richtung Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten tubeless zu fahren, dann auch mit 1,6-1,8bar.. 
meint ihr das bringt was? natürlich kann ich dadurch meine defizite in der fahrtechnik nicht ausgleichen, aber die FA/NN kombi rutscht va wenns trocken is nur rum.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2011)

wann bist den gstartet, warst allein unterwegs ,denn ich bin mitn kumpel fast die gleich tour heut gfahren, haben oberhalb von trainmäusel noch 2 biker gsehen die sind aber gradaus weiter wir den trail nach muggendorf runter, und spähter noch nen biker der den spitzkehretrail rauf getragen hat mit schutzblechen an seiner kiste.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Mai 2011)

ich weiß nicht mehr genau wann ich gestartet bin.. ich würde sagen zwischen 2 und 3. ich war heut alleine unterwegs, der mit dem ich sonst fahr ist wahrscheinlich jetzt immer noch am schaffen.. selbstständig.. arme sau.
als es zu tröpfeln angefangen hat war ich schon wieder aufm muschlquellen weg, wobei ich den net ganz durchgefahren bin.. irgendwann kommt dann ja ein schild und da bin ich links ab und auf irgendnem blöden schotterweg rausgekommen

hab sonst keine biker gesehen außer ein pärchen auf dem mehlbeerensteig, das gerade dabei war die räder die erste treppe runter zu tragen....

der mit dem schutzblech war ich nicht xD sowas kommt mir nicht ans bike, zumindest nicht in diesem leben.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2011)

2 oder 3uhr, da waren wir schon fast fertig mit unserer tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Mai 2011)

net schlecht, so bald starte ich eigentlich nie. 

werde noch 2-3 weitere scouting touren machen müssen, hab heut echt viel entdeckt und einiges dann aus zeitgründen nicht weiter angeschaut. die fränkische is schon ne super sache.. da gibts so endlose viele wege, da entdeckt man immer was neues. aber ich steh ja quasi eh erst am anfang..


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2011)

@roland
was wollt ihr heut fohren


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> was wollt ihr heut fohren



is mir egal irgendwas bei uns. Viell. Egloffstein Treppen heimwärts helmbrecherkanten probieren oder sonst was.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> is mir egal irgendwas bei uns. Viell. Egloffstein Treppen heimwärts helmbrecherkanten probieren oder sonst was.


ICh geh etz kinesisches Bier brobiern!!!


----------



## were (23. Mai 2011)

Fährt Heud ana?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2011)

@markus na leider heut ned. Morgen a technische Rundn fränkische aber scho um 15,45.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @markus na leider heut ned. Morgen a technische Rundn fränkische aber scho um 15,45.



morgen um 15.45 MATTERHORNPARKE


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 15.45 MATTERHORNPARKE


 selbe Runde wie die letzte Zeit muss mei gabel testn?


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2011)

und mach der gscheide reifen druff, damits ka ausreden hast


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @markus na leider heut ned. Morgen a technische Rundn fränkische aber scho um 15,45.



....na dann hat sichs scho erledigt, wollt dich grad anrufen ob du bei uns mitfährst! Fahren morgen mit paar Arbeitskollegen hier in der Gegend. Allerdings werden auch Brauereischlüsselstellen nicht gemieden.....!!!!
Hätt weng Verstärkung gebraucht, das sind alles nur Extremccler, da hätt ma a schöne Schnupperrunde raussuchen können


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....na dann hat sichs scho erledigt, wollt dich grad anrufen ob du bei uns mitfährst! Fahren morgen mit paar Arbeitskollegen hier in der Gegend. Allerdings werden auch Brauereischlüsselstellen nicht gemieden.....!!!!
> Hätt weng Verstärkung gebraucht, das sind alles nur Extremccler, da hätt ma a schöne Schnupperrunde raussuchen können



die könna fit sen wie sie wolln schoschi, muss nur die richtige strecke wählen, mach blockmeer und brotzeittrail und zwecklesgraben, danach bist eh allans wo noch fährt


----------



## Schoschi (23. Mai 2011)

hehe, naja, ich hab schon mal paar Kollegen aus unserem Büro vergrault, die waren nur einmal dabei........


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2011)

Und wieder 270g gespart.
Der Peter mit seinem blöden Carbonlenker bringt mein Weltbild durcheinander.
morgen vielleicht muddy marry Trailstar als Frontreifen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2011)

Schorschi schad das sich des überschnittn hat, wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Mein LT auf CC Tour.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2011)

ja ja roland ,man muss alles mal durchmachen , vom schweren hobel zum freerider, zum H.t zum allmountain zur leichtbaukistn, aber wenns a cc -schleuter werd, dann hör ich der radeln auf


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2011)

Aber man kann sich auf mich verlassn. Vor an viertel Jahr hab ich noch getönt a Carbonlenker kommt mir nie ans Rad
15 KG mit gscheide Reifn und 14,5 mid fat Albert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (24. Mai 2011)

War Gestern am Hetzleser Berg. Hab nen Trail runter nach Gaiganz gefunden. Net schlecht. War Lustig. Nur zurück nach oben häd ich fast a Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht.

So wie der Weg aussach bin ich wohl nicht der erste der ihn gefunden hat. Ihr kennt den bestimmt auch schon oder?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2011)

were schrieb:


> War Gestern am Hetzleser Berg. Hab nen Trail runter nach Gaiganz gefunden. Net schlecht. War Lustig. Nur zurück nach oben häd ich fast a Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht.
> 
> So wie der Weg aussach bin ich wohl nicht der erste der ihn gefunden hat. Ihr kennt den bestimmt auch schon oder?



da fahrens normalerweise middn Downhiller runter. Deswegens is der etwas verbraucht, der Weg.


----------



## were (24. Mai 2011)

Joa mal schaun. Werd die nächsten paar moal wohl noch bisl des Trubachtal erkunden.

Nächste Woche gehts zum radln ins Karwendel


----------



## macmount (24. Mai 2011)

Hab ich grad gefunden: Mountainbiken ist, wenn man mit den wesentlichen Körperteilen ins Ziel kommt 
und die Fahrradteile mitbringt, die zu teuer sind, um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen.
Gefällt mir

Morgen früh OP = Metallschrott raus aus meim Fuß


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Mai 2011)

> Morgen früh OP = Metallschrott raus aus meim Fuß



Viel Spaß  - bei mir wars damals halb so wild als das Zeug rauskam. Hab hier noch ne Titanschiene und ein paar Titanschrauben rumliegen. Eigentlich könnte ich damit ja mein Bike tunen


----------



## macmount (24. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Viel Spaß  - bei mir wars damals halb so wild als das Zeug rauskam. Hab hier noch ne Titanschiene und ein paar Titanschrauben rumliegen. Eigentlich könnte ich damit ja mein Bike tunen



wenn ich des zeuch dahamhob tu mer uns zamm und baun aan leidfriiraidär


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Mai 2011)

Des wird aber net besonders groß  - da bräuchten wir erst noch mehr Material. Wer stell sich zur Verfügung?


----------



## macmount (24. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Des wird aber net besonders groß  - da bräuchten wir erst noch mehr Material. Wer stell sich zur Verfügung?



könnten ja in FB eine Gruppe gründen - leichtfreeriderbau aus gebrauchtem Titan nach Metallentfernung -


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Mai 2011)

Naja hoffen wir mal, das es nicht so weit kommt 

Hoffe deine top Räder verstauben dann nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2011)

@peter, Wolfi
Hab meine Brille wieder lag noch genauso auf dem Stein.
Schöne technische Tour heute.


----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2011)

hats dei kistn gschaft nauf rasenberch


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> hats dei kistn gschaft nauf rasenberch



Bin mit angezogener Handbremse rauf. Ich hatte Angest wenn ich zu viel Gas gebe reist es die Rasengittersteine aus dem Boden.


----------



## macmount (24. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja hoffen wir mal, das es nicht so weit kommt
> 
> Hoffe deine top Räder verstauben dann nicht mehr?



es kann nur besser werden -


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Mai 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> Hab ich grad gefunden: Mountainbiken ist, wenn man mit den wesentlichen Körperteilen ins Ziel kommt
> und die Fahrradteile mitbringt, die zu teuer sind, um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen.
> Gefällt mir
> 
> Morgen früh OP = Metallschrott raus aus meim Fuß


Lass der bei der Gelegenheid gleich amol die Schraubn am Hirn fäsdzihn!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. Mai 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> es kann nur besser werden -



Du bist nicht allein, meine Räder haben auch schon eine dicke Staubschicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (28. Mai 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Lass der bei der Gelegenheid gleich amol die Schraubn am Hirn fäsdzihn!!!



du musst ned vo dir auf andere schließn - ich was scho dass du 65 knochn mehr host als wie alle andern - wall des hirn nu mechanisch geht
bin übrigens etz widder begnadigt worn ausm kh - wart ner wenni widdär laafm ko - du ro....tzer


----------



## macmount (28. Mai 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht allein, meine Räder haben auch schon eine dicke Staubschicht!



echt - ich staub meine immer ab


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2011)

zurück vom verbotenen, Breyereck, Schlangentrail, Steinbrüchlein, Reisberg, Wasserfalltreppen. Habe gerade bei mir einbiegen wollen, als mir der Otti über den Weg fuhr, fit wie ein Turnschuh mit neuem Stumpi.
Ich werde morgen was ab Leutenbach machen wenn einer Lust hat?! So um 9.30 rum.


----------



## Cellini (28. Mai 2011)

Geht klar, bin dabei!


----------



## OldSchool (29. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## macmount (29. Mai 2011)

So, des Altmetall is größtenteils raus - lt. Doc 3 Mte. kaan Schbord - is Roodforn Schbord???


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 210507
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 210508
> 
> ...



Für dich is Rodfoan ka Sport denn du fährst ja eh nie.


----------



## macmount (29. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Für dich is Rodfoan ka Sport denn du fährst ja eh nie.



Ich moch di aa du D....PPPPPP -


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2011)

Heut mit Andreas und Boris unterwegs gewesen. Schaschlik, Spiegel und Augustus unter die Stollen genommen. Boris sein versetzen heute war TOP! Sauber sog i. Andreas ist heute auch super gefahren. Spiegeltrail, Wasserfall komplett. Beim Schaschlik nur die rechtskurfen net (Lenkerbreite740mm) sonst sauber durch.Ich beim Spiegel alles komplett auf erste mal sonst auch alles gut nur beim Augustus hobbi gefühlte 100 Versuche braucht, 10 warens aber sicher, an was das wieder gelegen ist?


----------



## OldSchool (29. Mai 2011)

Jo, war heute eine geile Tour. Einige Schlüsselstellen die schon lange offen waren geknackt. Bin zufrieden. 

Lenkerbreite ist doch 760 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (30. Mai 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Für dich is Rodfoan ka Sport denn du fährst ja eh nie.


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2011)

werd morgen um 15.45 ab behringersm die klumpental kurzversion fahren mit 601 usw


----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.45 ab behringersm die klumpental kurzversion fahren mit 601 usw



Und? Mansd des interessiert uns


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen Freitag früh 9.30 Uhr ab Roland 
a Tour übern verbotenen, Kanzel (Breyer Eck, Schlangentrail), Reisberg, Wasserfall.
Jochen, Roland wenn ana Lust hod.

Sonntag
Lindelbergtour 9.30 Uhr ab Roland 
Roland, Jochen und ein Kollege.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2011)

Wasn das Breyer Eck und der Schlangentrail an der Kanzel?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2011)

Das weist du doch schon, gibts ja genug Bilder und Filme davon.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juni 2011)

Ja klar kenn ich die Wege an der Kanzel  - aber welche Bezeichnung die tragen weiß ich natürlich nicht 
An der Kanzel wars gestern fast nicht fahrbar, morgen sollte es wieder gehen. Wenns zu lange zu trocken war wirds zu rutschig. Um wie viel Uhr seid ihr ca. an der Kanzel? Evtl. fahr ich mal vorbei und bestaune wie ihr die eine Schlüsselstelle knackt die ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht fahren kann  
Wie wird überhaupt das Wetter? Im Moment schauts ja nicht so aus als würds werdn, schön pissig.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja klar kenn ich die Wege an der Kanzel  - aber welche Bezeichnung die tragen weiß ich natürlich nicht
> An der Kanzel wars gestern fast nicht fahrbar, morgen sollte es wieder gehen. Wenns zu lange zu trocken war wirds zu rutschig. Um wie viel Uhr seid ihr ca. an der Kanzel? Evtl. fahr ich mal vorbei und bestaune wie ihr die eine Schlüsselstelle knackt die ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht fahren kann
> Wie wird überhaupt das Wetter? Im Moment schauts ja nicht so aus als würds werdn, schön pissig.



Wetter wird gut. Wir werden so um 10.30-11.00 Uhr dort sein.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2011)

wie schaut denn des wochend programm aus?? morgen gehts in die berch, aber samstag u sonntag u montag hab ich zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie schaut denn des wochend programm aus?? morgen gehts in die berch, aber samstag u sonntag u montag hab ich zeit



Geh ma halt am Montag wieder in die Berch.
Samstag Tour in der fränkischen.
Freitag Tour mit mir selbst.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2011)

na dann halt der mal den montag frei, wenns wetter passt könn mer des scho machen, scharnitzjoch, des were ned so a lange tour


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> na dann halt der mal den montag frei, wenns wetter passt könn mer des scho machen, scharnitzjoch, des were ned so a lange tour



na geht doch ned ich muss am Montag arbeiten, Nürnberg Hafen UVV von a paar Stapler.


----------



## B3ppo (2. Juni 2011)

hätt montag scho zeit, aber scharnitzjoch als tagestour ist ja die zeit im auto länger als die tour 
gibt's nix näheres in die berch?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> hätt montag scho zeit, aber scharnitzjoch als tagestour ist ja die zeit im auto länger als die tour
> gibt's nix näheres in die berch?



Bereite dich lieber auf deine Oldenburg Touren vor 86KM 400HM usw.
Hab schon gesehen das du dich schon angemeldet hast.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2011)

Goile Buildln!!
Der Baumstamm verottet auch immer mehr. Schaut alles sehr steil aus.
Wie gerne hätt ich mit durch die Latschen getragen.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2011)

latsch durch latschen, manchmal gehts wirklich aufm sack
also morgen um 9.30 bei dir

bernd , kommst mit, du warst ja scho ewig nemmer dabei, aber bei den arbeitskontie aufbau, dürftest ja ka propleme mehr haben


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2011)

Na ned da Hausner Kaschber So viel Zeit ham wir a ned das ma dauernd waddn müssn.


----------



## daniel_ohio (7. Juni 2011)

moin moin ein verschollener meldet sich mal wieder
@metzi :bin zwar zurzeit wieder etwas im lernen aber wenn am montag etwas zusammenkommen würde wär ich dabei. im falle, dass ihr so nen 'downhiller' dabei haben wollt . Grüße dani


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2011)

@daniel
welchen montag meins du,( pfingstmontag) fohr ich scho, willkommen bist immer, da kann mer wenigstens was lernen von dir


----------



## daniel_ohio (7. Juni 2011)

jup da hab ich vorlesungsfrei. wer fährt denn alles mit? is des scharnitzjoch schon sicher??


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2011)

der joch montag were eigendlich gestern gwesen, hab aber kan gfunden der mitgfohren ist, drumm habs ich gelassen, und des wetter war a ned besonders gmeldet, aber mal sehen, evt könnt mers ja am pfingstwochend wagen, wieder mal rauf zu gehen.
wer alles mitgeht, keine ahnung, eigendlich nur der roland denk ich, der wolfi ist an pfingsten ned da und beim master friedel weiss ich nie bescheidwann der mal zeit hat., wart mer einfach wie des wetter wird, und endscheiden kurzfristig, ginge es bei dir auch sonntags??


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2011)

Sonntag wäre mir lieber
da kann ich viell. schon meinen neuen LRS ausprobieren.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre mir lieber
> da kann ich viell. schon meinen neuen LRS ausprobieren.



mir were sonntach a lieber, welchen hast der denn kauft, ztr flow????


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir were sonntach a lieber, welchen hast der denn kauft, ztr flow????


ja aber nicht mit der Rasselnabe sondern der Fun Works 3Way. Somit hat der Satz 1750g
Das gleiche Gewicht wie mein DT Swiss für halb so viel Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_ohio (7. Juni 2011)

sonntag würde au gehn werd mal den friedl morgen fragen dann werd ich mich wieder melden. bis denne grüße dani


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juni 2011)

Wieder was neues in Chatel!
http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/spip.php?article162#


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja aber nicht mit der Rasselnabe sondern der Fun Works 3Way. Somit hat der Satz 1750g
> Das gleiche Gewicht wie mein DT Swiss für halb so viel Geld.



Der ist leider Mist, besser jetzt zurückgeben. Hatte mir auch überlegt den zu kaufen, aber habs dann gelassen. Bei dem schlagen die Lager aus und der Spyder bohrt sich gerne in den Freilauf. 
Die Rasselnaben sind qualitativ besser, aber man braucht dann keine Klingel mehr 
Würde wenn dann die ZTR Flow mit den Acros .74 bei r2-bike kaufen. Kostet gute 500. Für euch wärs ja vll finanzierbar.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Der ist leider Mist, besser jetzt zurückgeben. Hatte mir auch überlegt den zu kaufen, aber habs dann gelassen. Bei dem schlagen die Lager aus und der Spyder bohrt sich gerne in den Freilauf.
> Die Rasselnaben sind qualitativ besser, aber man braucht dann keine Klingel mehr
> Würde wenn dann die ZTR Flow mit den Acros .74 bei r2-bike kaufen. Kostet gute 500. Für euch wärs ja vll finanzierbar.



Hattest du den schon selbst?
Ich mache da meine Erfahrungen lieber selbst, von 1000 verkauften kommen 10 negative Einflüsse hier rein und schon ist er kompletter Mist.
Für 500 kaufe ich mir einen EX1750 von DT Swiss.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juni 2011)

Mein HÃ¤ndler des Vertrauens hat mir da so einiges erzÃ¤hlt, dem vertraue ich und der hat da schon genug zurÃ¼ck bekommen und gesehen wie das Zeug nach ner Weile aussieht. NatÃ¼rlich ist es besser selbst Erfahrungen zu machen, aber man kann sich auch Ã¼berlegen welche QualitÃ¤t man fÃ¼r 350â¬ bekommen kann, wenn schon die Felgen und die Speichen 250â¬ davon ausmachen. Da steckt dann ja auch noch das Einspeichen mit drin... irgendwo.

Das Problem bei dem 3way ist, dass der innen komplett aus Alu ist und das Metall ist einfach zu weich fÃ¼r die Lager, das schlÃ¤gt frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter aus. Aber zur Not kann man dann immer noch umspeichen lassen, die ZTR Flow sind ja gut .. sind auch meine Wunschfelgen. Die 530â¬ fÃ¼r einen LRS mit guten Naben habe dann aber auch nicht :X und auf die Hope habe ich auch keine Lust -.-


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

wenn ich merke das die Naben nichts sind habe ich wenigstens einen Grund mir meine Wunschnaben DT 240 einzuspeichen.


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2011)

...und wenn Du merkst, dass Dein Bike nichts ist hast Du wenigstens einen Grund...


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wieder was neues in Chatel!
> http://www.mountainbikeparkchatel.com/spip.php?article162#



müssen dieses Jahr echt mal einen Tag nur Chatel ballern, am besten mitm Bus hinfahren, verliert man keine Zeit


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du merkst, dass Dein Bike nichts ist hast Du wenigstens einen Grund...



Ich fühl mich im Moment eh so schlecht aufm Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2011)

in Erlangen wird ab sofort nur noch eins geballert


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> müssen dieses Jahr echt mal einen Tag nur Chatel ballern, am besten mitm Bus hinfahren, verliert man keine Zeit


Aber die Hütte in S-Morzine mit Abschlußbier ist schon auch 1A!!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> in Erlangen wird ab sofort nur noch eins geballert


Nicht auf dem Tisch rumhüpfen!! Nix gut für Knie!!!! Besser unterm Tisch liegen!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nicht auf dem Tisch rumhüpfen!! Nix gut für Knie!!!! Besser unterm Tisch liegen!!!



Das ist auch der Plan!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

Nix saufn, trainiert werd. Hab gerade eine schöne S3 Kehre entdeckt, bin sie aber noch nicht gefahren da man nach einer Seite nicht absteigen kann sondern nur abfallen.
War auch noch a weng feucht.


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2011)

Puh trainieren...was ist das? 

Man könnten ja am Sonntag und/oder Montag ein wenig in Spicak oder am Geisskopf trainieren...
Gibt's Interesse?

Jetzt erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2011)

trainiert werd morgen mittag, um 13.45 rotenb. da werd mal wieder gscheid gfohren


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> trainiert werd morgen mittag, um 13.45 rotenb. da werd mal wieder gscheid gfohren



ja von 13.45 bis 13.55 Uhr danach noch 5 min technisches fahren des langt erstamol. Ned imma die weidn Duan mid a haufn HM un KM


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Puh trainieren...was ist das?
> 
> Man könnten ja am Sonntag und/oder Montag ein wenig in Spicak oder am Geisskopf trainieren...
> Gibt's Interesse?
> ...


Hob im Moment ka richdigs Rad nur 4 Stück die ned passn.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2011)

Heute die neuen Laufräder mitn Peter probiert, gleich alles was Rang und Namen hat (bergab und bergauf) gefahren im ganzen so 30-35 KM und ca. 1350HM.
Die Laufräder halten, und der Freilauf wunderbar leise.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute die neuen Laufräder mitn Peter probiert, gleich alles was Rang und Namen hat (bergab und bergauf) gefahren im ganzen so 30-35 KM und ca. 1350HM.
> Die Laufräder halten, und der Freilauf wunderbar leise.



Hast sie auch mal gewogen ob sie die 1750g überhaupt erreichen? Und fährst jetzt schon tubeless oder erstmal noch mit Schlauch?

Kannst ja mal in 1-2 Jahren berichten, wenn sie dann noch halten sind auf alle Fälle besser als ich es erwarten würde


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2011)

1-2 jahre, so lang fährt der roland ka rad und scho gleich ned an laufradsatz. er hat heut scho gedacht das irgendetwas klappert an den laufrädern, dabei war nur sein reissverschluss der an der rucksackschliese klapperte.
aber gut durchgezogen hat er heut, kein meckern u kein jammern, nedmol al ich zum guckhüll gfohren bin


----------



## JansonJanson (10. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Puh trainieren...was ist das?
> 
> Man könnten ja am Sonntag und/oder Montag ein wenig in Spicak oder am Geisskopf trainieren...
> Gibt's Interesse?
> ...



genau so ist der Plan ...

Sonntag Spicak 
Montag Geisskopf


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1-2 jahre, so lang fährt der roland ka rad und scho gleich ned an laufradsatz. er hat heut scho gedacht das irgendetwas klappert an den laufrädern, dabei war nur sein reissverschluss der an der rucksackschliese klapperte.
> aber gut durchgezogen hat er heut, kein meckern u kein jammern, nedmol al ich zum guckhüll gfohren bin



Dann ist er wohl chronisch mit Upgradetitis infiziert


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hast sie auch mal gewogen ob sie die 1750g überhaupt erreichen? Und fährst jetzt schon tubeless oder erstmal noch mit Schlauch?
> 
> Kannst ja mal in 1-2 Jahren berichten, wenn sie dann noch halten sind auf alle Fälle besser als ich es erwarten würde



hab sie selbst gewogen, Gewicht passt haargenau ist sogar eine Wiege und Einspeichkarte dabei.
Tubeless werd ich wohl die nächste Zeit nicht fahren, ich habe einfach so viele Reifen die noch gefahren werden müssen.
In 1-2 Jahren kann ich dir berichten das ich mal einen Laufradsatz hatte und den mit irgendeinem Rad verkauft habe
Spass beiseite wenn er nicht taugt kommt er weg, ansonsten ist er schön leicht.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1-2 jahre, so lang fährt der roland ka rad und scho gleich ned an laufradsatz. er hat heut scho gedacht das irgendetwas klappert an den laufrädern, dabei war nur sein reissverschluss der an der rucksackschliese klapperte.
> aber gut durchgezogen hat er heut, kein meckern u kein jammern, nedmol al ich zum guckhüll gfohren bin



Erst hab ich gedacht dein Walnussgrosses Gehirn klappert in deinem Kopf. Dann hab ich gedacht die haben beim einspeichen einen Nippel im Felgenbett vergessen. Ja dann wars der Reisverschluss.
Guckhüll ppff was sollen diese mikrigen Hügel ich brauche Berge für den uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2011)

> Erst hab ich gedacht dein Walnussgrosses Gehirn klappert in deinem Kopf.





Wegen solchen Sprüchen les ich hier mit


----------



## macmount (12. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hattest du den schon selbst?
> Ich mache da meine Erfahrungen lieber selbst, von 1000 verkauften kommen 10 negative Einflüsse hier rein und schon ist er kompletter Mist.
> Für 500 kaufe ich mir einen EX1750 von DT Swiss.



des machst ja a mit deinen Rädern so - nennt man buy and error


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2011)

Gestern am Geißkopf gwen. Mit Fraa und Junior.
For Cross und Flow Country sän obdimol für Onfänger. Meiner Fraa hods sogor Spaß gmachd und will widder amol
Evil Eye is immer widder sau geil. Blos di Friride wor sau rudschich!!

Und wos hod der Resd dribn??


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern am Geißkopf gwen. Mit Fraa und Junior.
> For Cross und Flow Country sän obdimol für Onfänger. Meiner Fraa hods sogor Spaß gmachd und will widder amol
> Evil Eye is immer widder sau geil. Blos di Friride wor sau rudschich!!
> 
> Und wos hod der Resd dribn??



Geh mit dein Gschmarri ins Familienforum und uns ned aufn Geist.


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geh mit dein Gschmarri ins Familienforum und uns ned aufn Geist.




@bernd
wir worn am joch, war superlusig, du wollst ja eigendlich amol mit, aber entweder hast nie zeit oder ka kontie oder beides ned


----------



## B3ppo (14. Juni 2011)

Es ist Berch in Erlangen


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2011)

werd morgen um 15.45 ab behringersmühl a tour starten


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2011)

wenns zeitlich hinhaut bin ich dabei.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2011)

will schweigelberg-weiss marder-idiotentrail-BDS-moritz-altersheim-markustrail-trimmtichtrail-treppentrail. fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> will schweigelberg-weiss marder-idiotentrail-BDS-moritz-altersheim-markustrail-trimmtichtrail-treppentrail. fohren


Idiotentrail Is der Breyer a dabei?
Trimmdichtrail wo issn des.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2011)

der idiotentrail is von weissmarter runter zur schottersmühl, weil unten der idiot bei den holzhaus immer mosert, wenn er dort ist und der trimmtichtrail, den kennst ned, ist aber nix schweres


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Idiotentrail Is der Breyer a dabei?
> Trimmdichtrail wo issn des.


Der Breyer is morgn in Bad Kötzting. Wer amol widder unsern Lieblingdrail under di Stolln nehma. A Kollech der des Erschda mol auf Bike hoggd will a mid. Des wärd lusdich wal des Maul hodder ganz schö aufgrissn!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> der idiotentrail is von weissmarter runter zur schottersmühl, weil unten der idiot bei den holzhaus immer mosert, wenn er dort ist und der trimmtichtrail, den kennst ned, ist aber nix schweres



Stimmt Idiotentrail sind wir schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. 
Oh einen Trail den ich noch nicht kenne


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Breyer is morgn in Bad Kötzting. Wer amol widder unsern Lieblingdrail under di Stolln nehma. A Kollech der des Erschda mol auf Bike hoggd will a mid. Des wärd lusdich wal des Maul hodder ganz schö aufgrissn!!


Berchnauf werd er dichscho versägn aber bergnunda zeigst nan amol aus welch Holz die Óberfrangn gschniddzt sinn.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Berchnauf werd er dichscho versägn aber bergnunda zeigst nan amol aus welch Holz die Óberfrangn gschniddzt sinn.


Nana! Des is ka Woldler!! Der is a aus Nürnberch! Amol schau wiviel cm dasser aufn Drail fährd und ned schibd!!! Hä Hä!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (15. Juni 2011)

Da morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag ist bin ich am Freitag und/oder Samstag für eine Tour in der Fränkischen. Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Da morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag ist bin ich am Freitag und/oder Samstag für eine Tour in der Fränkischen.



und dann gehst in rente? respekt


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und dann gehst in rente? respekt



In Rente nicht, aber in die Verdammnis, irgendwo in den Norden der Republik. Hab mal gelesen 82 KM und 200 HM. So flach wie ein Suppenteller.
Armer Christopherl


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2011)

Es sind 400hm auf 80km !!
Aber wir sind hier nicht zum Lästern sondern um Radltermine klarzumachen. Wie siehts bei euch aus, oder muss ich wieder mit der Bikeparkfraktion fahren?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Es sind 400hm auf 80km !!
> Aber wir sind hier nicht zum Lästern sondern um Radltermine klarzumachen. Wie siehts bei euch aus, oder muss ich wieder mit der Bikeparkfraktion fahren?



wir fahren am Freitag eine Runde. Ich denke um 13.45Uhr. Aber der Peter muss noch zustimmen. Am besten ab Pottenstein.


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2011)

Nachdem Du am Freitag und Samstag mit der Bikepark-Fraktion am Berg sein wirst fährst Du mit dem Bike am Wochenende nirgendwo hin!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nachdem Du am Freitag und Samstag mit der Bikepark-Fraktion am Berg sein wirst fährst Du mit dem Bike am Wochenende nirgendwo hin!



Müssen alle immer saufen.  Macht es wie ich ernährt euch gesund und ohne Alkohol. 
p.s. War gestern beim Nachbarn


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2011)

> wir fahren am Freitag eine Runde. Ich denke um 13.45Uhr.


wär ich dabei, wo ist mir wurscht 



Axalp schrieb:


> Nachdem Du am Freitag und Samstag mit der Bikepark-Fraktion am Berg sein wirst fährst Du mit dem Bike am Wochenende nirgendwo hin!



CHECK !


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2011)

morgen um 13.45 in pottensta, falls es pisst fohr ich ned


----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2011)

@roland
ich hab nächsten monat vom 18.7-20.7 ist montag - mittwoch urlaub, evt könn mer dolomiten planen, ich frag mal den wolfi, falls er  da ist, fährt er bestimmt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> ich hab nächsten monat vom 18.7-20.7 ist montag - mittwoch urlaub, evt könn mer dolomiten planen, ich frag mal den wolfi, falls er  da ist, fährt er bestimmt mit



 Aber frag lieber einen lahmeren (Breyer, Kubik ) sonst bin ich immer das Schlußlicht.


----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2011)

In Lac Blanc wurde derweil die Messlatte nach oben gelegt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24533389"]http://vimeo.com/24533389[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2011)

Hob mein neua Steuersatz neibaud und a gabel mid Zugsdufe kömma moing brobiern.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> In Lac Blanc wurde derweil die Messlatte nach oben gelegt:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/24533389


Und des wenns noss is.


----------



## B3ppo (16. Juni 2011)

wie gut, dass Lac Blanc nicht um die Ecke liegt. da kommt man nicht in Versuchung


----------



## JansonJanson (16. Juni 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> In Lac Blanc wurde derweil die Messlatte nach oben gelegt:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/24533389



check ... wann schnupfen wir des ?Ä


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2011)

Heut aufn 601 mal meine Knee pads getestet, Kniee sind heil, Schienbein hat ein aua. Wollte noch meine neuen Race Face zum probieren mitnehmen, shit.
@ Wolfi, steile Rechtskehre mit Block, ich glaube die ist über den Winter leichter geworden.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ Wolfi, steile Rechtskehre mit Block, ich glaube die ist über den Winter leichter geworden.



DIE Kehre kenne ICH nicht. 
Kannst mir ja mal nach 1000 strengen Wintern zeigen 

Was macht eigentlich die Linkskehre etwas weiter oben?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> DIE Kehre kenne ICH nicht.
> Kannst mir ja mal nach 1000 strengen Wintern zeigen
> 
> Was macht eigentlich die Linkskehre etwas weiter oben?



Linkskehre nie gehört. Muss in einer anderen Schweiz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> DIE Kehre kenne ICH nicht.
> Kannst mir ja mal nach 1000 strengen Wintern zeigen
> 
> Was macht eigentlich die Linkskehre etwas weiter oben?



ja der wolfi ist wieder mal online


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2011)

@ all geht morgen früh bei Nichtregen was?
@ peter neue Evolutionsstufe beim LT 14,76KG.


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2011)

morgen könn mer scho was fohren, evt egglofstaner gegend, aber nur wenns ned pisst, vielleicht fährt der bernd ja mal wieder mit.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen könn mer scho was fohren, evt egglofstaner gegend, aber nur wenns ned pisst, vielleicht fährt der bernd ja mal wieder mit.



ja egloff. wäre schön. Berndilein bist du da?
Möchtest du nicht mal wieder mitfahren? Es wäre schön wenn du mal wieder dabei wärst. Ich weis ja schon gar nicht mehr wie du überhaupt aussiehst. *schleim*sabber*a....kriech*


----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weis ja schon gar nicht mehr wie du überhaupt aussiehst.



Das ist doch super!!!
Dann hast umso mehr zum lachen, wenn's den Bernd das nächste Mal siehst...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juni 2011)

9.30 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2011)

10.00uhr, wenns ned pisst


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2011)

Heut genau des Regenloch erwischt, waren aber nur aufn verbotenen zum probieren. So wies ausschaut geht Donnerstag früh bis Sonntag zum Gardasee. Limonetrail hat einer Lust dazu?


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2011)

limone trail welchen willst den da fahren 111er oder 112er oder 122er, die restlichen sen ned in limonesondern eher rund um riva oder weiter unterhal limone, wo es schauterilcher wird, ich denk am donnerstach nach ankunft könn mer noch 601 und oder pace machen, musst halt wieder rauf nach riva fohren, drumm wohnen wir oben


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> limone trail welchen willst den da fahren 111er oder 112er oder 122er, die restlichen sen ned in limonesondern eher rund um riva oder weiter unterhal limone, wo es schauterilcher wird, ich denk am donnerstach nach ankunft könn mer noch 601 und oder pace machen, musst halt wieder rauf nach riva fohren, drumm wohnen wir oben



Mach mer den Pace (ist noch eine Stelle offen), wie sagt der Bernd muss ich halt rauf nach Harz4Design Stadt fahren.
Brauch dieses mal eine Bleibe mit Pool,Terasse und Seezugang. Haben sogar eigene auf unsere Wohnung reservierte Liegestühle am Pool und Strand.
Die Trails die du fahren willst sind doch eh alle (bis auf einen) in Limone und drum herum. Also denke ich das du öfters runter fährst wie ich rauf.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2011)

@roland 
geh morgen ned biken, wetter is mer zu blöd, wegen lago , funk mer uns mittwoch nachmittag zam


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> geh morgen ned biken, wetter is mer zu blöd, wegen lago , funk mer uns mittwoch nachmittag zam



ja ich weis a noch ned ob ich morgen fahr, will nix mehr riskieren, bei meiner momentanen Abwurfstatistik.


----------



## JansonJanson (22. Juni 2011)

so ... morgen gehts mit dem Markus auf ne große GA1 Runde ... Kondi für Frankreich muss her


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... morgen gehts mit dem Markus auf ne große GA1 Runde ... Kondi für Frankreich muss her



Ja stimmt große Runde, erst della Pace und dann noch 601`er ab der Kapelle.


----------



## Blackcycle (22. Juni 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so ... morgen gehts mit dem Markus auf ne große GA1 Runde ... Kondi für Frankreich muss her



Wann, wie, wo?


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2011)

So gegen 13:30 Uhr. GA1-Runde incl. Keller (nur Brotzeit - kein Bier!!!). ca. 60 km Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackcycle (23. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich geh erstmal ne Runde arbeiten, dann meld ich mich offline nochmal.


----------



## Blackcycle (24. Juni 2011)

War ne schöne Runde, mein Dank an den Guide. 
Letztendlich waren es dann 58.53 km, 534 hm und ne Menge Gegenwind.


----------



## Axalp (24. Juni 2011)

Danke eher dem Rittmayer Keller für die Verpflegung unterwegs.

Morgen geht's zum Hetzles! Wieder so gegen 13:00 Uhr Abfahrt!
Eventuell große Runde bis zum Teufelstisch 

Wir hören uns morgen!


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Juni 2011)

i will see how fit i bin ... 

wird das wieder ne "gemütliche" GA1 Runde ...


----------



## Axalp (25. Juni 2011)

Nein, heute hört der Spass auf! Obwohl...mit Spass hat diese Fahrerei schon lange nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2011)

zurück vom großen Italienischen See. Wetter bis auf Donnerstag wunderbar.
Trails Genial, es gibt wieder viele unbewältigte Schlüsselstellen weniger.
Werd morgen nachmittag eine Runde fränkische drehen, hat schon wer Urlaub und Lust?


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> zurück vom großen Italienischen See. Wetter bis auf Donnerstag wunderbar.
> Trails Genial, es gibt wieder viele unbewältigte Schlüsselstellen weniger.
> Werd morgen nachmittag eine Runde fränkische drehen, hat schon wer Urlaub und Lust?



Sind schon ein wenig neidisch auf die Gardasee'ler!

Wir hocken morgen Nachmittag *im* Freibad Rothenbühl.

Eventuell Donnerstag-Nachmittag ab 16:30 Uhr Fränkische mit Froggy.


----------



## arthur80 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liteviller,

bin hier neu im Forum, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin auf   der Suche nach einen Liteville 301 (MK8 o. 9) Größe S am besten mit  140mm. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal auf eines setzen kann. 
Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob ich eines in M oder S brauche.

Wohne in Nbg.

Schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ciao


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2011)

ich würd an deiner stell den beitrag schnell löschen, sonst wirst du nur negative antworten hören, weil liteville wird hier von einigen besonders gern gehört
nein , schmarrn, von uns fährt keiner ein litville, kannst aber mal in der nürnberger ecke fragen, da fahren einige 301er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2011)

IBC User Weichling aus Nürnberg fährt eins, im Nürnberg Fred.
Wir sind einfach nicht gut genug für Liteville.
Hallo im Forum.


----------



## macmount (27. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich würd an deiner stell den beitrag schnell löschen, sonst wirst du nur negative antworten hören, weil liteville wird hier von einigen besonders gern gehört
> nein , schmarrn, von uns fährt keiner ein litville, kannst aber mal in der nürnberger ecke fragen, da fahren einige 301er



hi peter - du magst recht haben dass Kainer eins fährt -aber erstens heiss ich kainer  - und zweitens besitze ich eins - im moment is leider mit fahren noch nixx


----------



## macmount (27. Juni 2011)

arthur80 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller,
> 
> bin hier neu im Forum, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin auf   der Suche nach einen Liteville 301 (MK8 o. 9) Größe S am besten mit  140mm.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal auf eines setzen kann.
> ...



hab ein liteville 301 - aber kein mk 8 - bin 175cm groß - und (fahre)/besitze ein M - bin sehr zufrieden damit  - werd aber mit der Gruppe (wenn ich denn mal wieder fahren kann) bestimmt nicht damit auftauchen - denn die hams ned verdient, auch nur a liteville anschauen zu dürfen


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> IBC User Weichling aus Nürnberg fährt eins, im Nürnberg Fred.
> Wir sind einfach nicht gut genug für Liteville.
> Hallo im Forum.



Der wohnt in Erlangen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Der wohnt in Erlangen.



dachte ich halt, da er mit den Nürnbergern des öfteren fährt.
p.s. was ist eigentlich mit dir du bist auch mal wieder dran.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> hab ein liteville 301 - aber kein mk 8 - bin 175cm groß - und (fahre)/besitze ein M - bin sehr zufrieden damit  - werd aber mit der Gruppe (wenn ich denn mal wieder fahren kann) bestimmt nicht damit auftauchen - *denn die hams ned verdient, auch nur a liteville anschauen zu dürfen*



Wir haben auch dich nicht verdient, aber du schreibst immer wieder hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> hi peter - du magst recht haben dass Kainer eins fährt -aber erstens heiss ich kainer  - und zweitens besitze ich eins - im moment is leider mit fahren noch nixx



du bist ja nedmol gfohren , wiest noch fohren konnst, und jetzt schau dasde endlich fit werst und mal mitkommst


----------



## macmount (27. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir haben auch dich nicht verdient, aber du schreibst immer wieder hier rein.



siehst du roland - so bin ich halt - vollkommen selbstlos


----------



## macmount (27. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> du bist ja nedmol gfohren , wiest noch fohren konnst, und jetzt schau dasde endlich fit werst und mal mitkommst



danke peter - wenigstens einer der mich aufbaut - ja, des fit werdn is ned so einfach - meine naht am haxn will ned zuheilen


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dachte ich halt, da er mit den Nürnbergern des öfteren fährt.
> p.s. was ist eigentlich mit dir du bist auch mal wieder dran.



Muss mich erst von zwei Wochen Dauersonnenschein, 30 Grad, nur in FlipFlops und Shorts rumlaufen, warmen Meer, unendlichen Platten, geilen Touren bei schönstem Wetter, etlichen Schlüsselstellen, sonnen am Strand und vielen Bikinischönheiten erhohlen um wieder mal mit zu fahren.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Juni 2011)

Solche Probleme hätt ich auch gern.
Bin nächste Woche hier u.a. zum Biken:http://www.skaanevik.no/images/ny_ver_o6/villmarksleiren_utsikt_700.jpg
Nachdem meine Baustelle auch langsamer verheilt wie gedacht(!) werd ich da wohl nach 2 Monaten Radlpause auch nix mehr zammbringen....


----------



## macmount (28. Juni 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Solche Probleme hätt ich auch gern.
> Bin nächste Woche hier u.a. zum Biken:http://www.skaanevik.no/images/ny_ver_o6/villmarksleiren_utsikt_700.jpg
> Nachdem meine Baustelle auch langsamer verheilt wie gedacht(!) werd ich da wohl nach 2 Monaten Radlpause auch nix mehr zammbringen....



 ich dacht immer baustellen werden zubetoniert oder zugemauert  - was hast denn angestellt?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Solche Probleme hätt ich auch gern.
> Bin nächste Woche hier u.a. zum Biken:http://www.skaanevik.no/images/ny_ver_o6/villmarksleiren_utsikt_700.jpg
> Nachdem meine Baustelle auch langsamer verheilt wie gedacht(!) werd ich da wohl nach 2 Monaten Radlpause auch nix mehr zammbringen....



Na Schorsch wart halt bist dir wenigstens a Zelt leisten kannst. So a offene Feuerstelle ist zwar schön aber Nachts wirds doch dort oben auch sehr kalt.
Und ein bischen karg eingerichtet, die Stelle nur ein Feuerplatz und einige Bänke, ist das Harz4 Design oder ist alles so eingerichtet.

Nichts desto trotz schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir und deiner Zilli.


----------



## Axalp (28. Juni 2011)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen Roland. Mit dem Bike kommt der Schorsch bei seiner Form doch ohnehin nicht bis auf den Gipfel.  

Viel Spass im Urlaub. Und die Zilli soll die Buffn mitnehmen, falls mal ein Elch oder Bär vorbeikommt.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Juni 2011)

Die Spielzeugbuffm do, ich nehm das da mit: http://data5.blog.de/media/197/3774197_797ece0068_m.jpeg
Seitlich ans Rad montiert.......
Also meld mich mal in 2 ein halb Wochen mit aufgestockter Kondition.....
Servus awall


----------



## 0815p (28. Juni 2011)

werde morgen um 15.30 matterhornparke fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2011)

@roland
bin noch guckhüll gfahren, danach wolfieck durch zur new wolfikante und auch gfahren, dann noch zum jägersteig und durchgfahren


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> bin noch guckhüll gfahren, danach wolfieck durch zur new wolfikante und auch gfahren, dann noch zum jägersteig und durchgfahren



ich hab mich noch Todesmutig über den Muschelblock geschmissen Dann bin ich vollgas zum Auto und heim. Ich war noch ehr daheim als die Pizza
Die neue Wolfikante hätt ich mich eh nicht getraut.
Da brauch ich noch mehr Selbstvertrauen oder etwas Alkohol.
Bin aber schon etwas kaputt nach dieser Vollgasrunde.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn edsadla aana do wäa däa odda dii wu denn Samsdooch odda denn Sunndoch foräd, forädi mid ihm oda mid ihra. Wenns rengdd oba need.

IIch foräd nochad in Hallschtood. Dreffn müssad maa si in Draadoaf.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2011)

morgen um 14.00uhr in behringersmühl


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 14.00uhr in behringersmühl


Morgen 18o Uhr Shanghai!!!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgen 18o Uhr Shanghai!!!


Bist wieder im Trainingslager
Das Ziel eine Flasche Jack auf ex.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 14.00uhr in behringersmühl


Wos issn in Behringersmühl, Verkaufs offener Freitag, Volkswandertag?


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgen 18o Uhr Shanghai!!!



arme s--u, wünsch dir trotzdem viel spass, wielang bleibst drüben???


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2011)

Saugeiles Rad.
freu mich schon morgen auf die Ausfahrt, ich hoff des regnet ned.
Die Reifen wären mir a bissl zu "untermotorisiert" Ich brauch mindestens RQ.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2011)

Net schlecht, was ist das jetzt für eine Rahmengröße?M? Oder Custom?

Und LRS haste auch den 3way genommen?

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## macmount (2. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeile Kiste Metzi -  - zwar net so schö wie mei liteville - aber hut ab - net schlecht - NEID


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Net schlecht, was ist das jetzt für eine Rahmengröße?M? Oder Custom?
> 
> Und LRS haste auch den 3way genommen?
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!



grösse M aber mit sattelrohr gr. S und lie laufräder mit hope evo 2 naben


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Sehr geil Peter!!!  

XTR Kurbel 

Hast dei Frau verkauft?  

Hast den ganzen Tag geschraubt?

Bist scho gfahrn?

Wann fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

ja xtr kurbel, nein nicht den ganzen tag zamgebaut in 2 std war des teil fertig, und gfahren bin ich nur bei mir auf der strass, morgen, wenns wetter passt fohren mer scho, aber wann u wo , noch ka ahnung, schau halt mal heut abend rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2011)

fahren am besten ab Leutenbach, ich muss noch das Gewicht und den Lenkwinkel wissen.


----------



## Cellini (2. Juli 2011)

Echt geiles Bike!-Glückwunsch 
Bei ner Ausfahrt morgen wär ich auch dabei wenns nicht regnet...


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> fahren am besten ab Leutenbach, ich muss noch das Gewicht und den Lenkwinkel wissen.



na ab leutenbach is mer bei der wetterlage zu doof, fohr lieber um 10.00uhr ab matterhorn die klassik trailtour, da kann ich wenigstens gleich aufhören wenns pissen anfängt und die kistn gscheid testen


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Hast du die Scheibenbremsem schon eingebremst, nicht das du bei der ersten Schlüsselstelle ein hochgeschweindigkeitsabgang machst.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> na ab leutenbach is mer bei der wetterlage zu doof, fohr lieber um 10.00uhr ab matterhorn die klassik trailtour, da kann ich wenigstens gleich aufhören wenns pissen anfängt und die kistn gscheid testen



Mit deine 08/15 Reifen willst morgen auf nassen Felsen fahren, wenn ich fertig werd bin ich dabei.


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Das heißt morgen Matterhornparke 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das heißt morgen Matterhornparke 10.00 Uhr?



ja, wenns ned pisst


----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

Alles klar!


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Sehr schöner Garten, auch wenn das Rad im Vordergrund etwas die Sicht versperrt. 

Das warten hat sich gelohnt! 
Wenn das Fahrverhalten dem Aufbau und der Optik gleichkommt, dann bist Du einen Level weiter ...


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2011)

ich fohr heut ned, bei uns pisst scho die ganz nacht, und die erste ausfohrt mitn nico muss ned gleich im dreck sen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Juli 2011)

Kommt einem schon wie im Winter vor. Drecks Wetter.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

ich werd mal schauen was das Wetter so den ganzen tag über macht a bisserla möcht ich schon fahren.


----------



## Cellini (3. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ists am Nachmittag aweng besser, ne kleine Runde muss ich heut schon machen.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich werd mal schauen was das Wetter so den ganzen tag über macht a bisserla möcht ich schon fahren.



ich fohr morgen um 15.30 rotenbühl ( wolfi kommt mit)


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

mal sehen wies arbeitstechnisch läuft.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> arme s--u, wünsch dir trotzdem viel spass, wielang bleibst drüben???


Am Freidoch gehds widder ham!!!
Schöna Kisdn hosder kaafd. Obber die Bremsleidunga musd fei nu dauschn gell! (Gleicha Farb wie Schaldung). Hod der Lenger ned aweng wenich Rise? Ned dasd widder Angsd hosd das di übern Lenger haud wie am Schluß bei deim Friig!!
Bei mir hods nachds uma zehna nu 35°C. Do könnersd freggn ( wenns ka kalds Bier gebn däd!!!!)


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Freidoch gehds widder ham!!!
> Schöna Kisdn hosder kaafd. Obber die Bremsleidunga musd fei nu dauschn gell! (Gleicha Farb wie Schaldung). Hod der Lenger ned aweng wenich Rise? Ned dasd widder Angsd hosd das di übern Lenger haud wie am Schluß bei deim Friig!!
> Bei mir hods nachds uma zehna nu 35°C. Do könnersd freggn ( wenns ka kalds Bier gebn däd!!!!)



bei uns hats heut nedmal 15 grad am tag, da überlegst schon den kachelofen anzuschüren aber morgen werds wieder wärmer.
am freitag kommst wieder ham, na ja dann is am wochend eh nix anzufangen mit dir, aber wir werden evt eh in die berch gehen am samstag wenns wetter passt und nächst wochend, glaub da sen mer a unterwegs. wann geht eigendlich nach pds


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Heut 2,5 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Des gute am Regen ist, wenn man nass ist, ist man nass. Bin heut die Moritz und Burgsteintreppen, einen Teil des Wasserfalls, Rotensteineck, hangtrail und Angsteck aufn verbotenen gefahren aber nicht bei Nässe sondern diesmal bei Regen. Man soll nicht glauben wie die Rubberqueen hält.


----------



## Cellini (3. Juli 2011)

War vorhin auf ne schnelle Runde im Wald: schön schlammig 
Auf nassen Wurzeln und Holzstufen geht der Fat Albert aber mal gaaar nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> War vorhin auf ne schnelle Runde im Wald: schön schlammig
> Auf nassen Wurzeln und Holzstufen geht der Fat Albert aber mal gaaar nich...



Wenn du dann noch 2 Bar oder mehr drinnen hast wirds erst richtig interessant.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

Mal was neues, ich hasse schmutzige Bikes und das LT war staubig.
p.s. es ist natürlich das beste Bike der Welt.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

Canyon? Wer fährtn sowas.. 

Bestimmt ein geiles Bike, schaut auf dem Bild besser aus als auf der Canyon Homepage.

edit:
hast du dir nur den rahmen gekauft ?
edit2:
das ja komplett ausverkauft das radl. da könnte man schon schwach werden xD


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

ja nur den Rahmen, die Anbauteile waren noch sauber.
Ja Canyon ist ungefähr wie Liteville, der eine sagt es ist ein Baumarktradl der andere schwört darauf.
Die Geometrie sagte mir extrem zu, ich habe dafür 2 Wochen Rahmengeometrien gewälzt. 
kann man darauf eigentlich seinen Doktor machen.
Schulische Voraussetzungen habe ich 9 Jahre Baumschule.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

> Ja Canyon ist ungefähr wie Liteville, der eine sagt es ist ein Baumarktradl der andere schwört darauf.



Also der Vergleich mit Liteville passt nicht so ganz 
Canyon ist eher die "Arbeiterklassenmarke" - relativ günstig und gute Qualität. Natürlich kann man bei den Preisen nicht die Qualität erwarten die andere Räder für den doppelten Preis bieten.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

Erwarten zu sagen ist richtig...weil meisten bekommt man sogar die gleiche Qualität.
Mach mal eine Liste was Qualität alles bedeuted und dann vergleiche nur anhand der Punkte die auf dieser Liste stehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ohne selbst viele Rahmen zu kaufen und diese dann auf dem Prüfstand zu testen kann man nicht über die Qualität urteilen, deswegen kann man nur vermuten


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also der Vergleich mit Liteville passt nicht so ganz
> Canyon ist eher die "Arbeiterklassenmarke" - relativ günstig und gute Qualität. Natürlich kann man bei den Preisen nicht die Qualität erwarten die andere Räder für den doppelten Preis bieten.



Die Arbeiterklassenmarke ist gerade gut genug für mich.
Aber so richtig günstig sind sie nicht mehr, die Topausstattung kostet auch schon um die 4000.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohne selbst viele Rahmen zu kaufen und diese dann auf dem Prüfstand zu testen kann man nicht über die Qualität urteilen, deswegen kann man nur vermuten



Dann bedeuted für dich Qualität besteht nur aus Prüfstanswerten
Gerade Prüfstandswerte sagen rel. wenig über die Qualität aus.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erwarten zu sagen ist richtig...weil meisten bekommt man sogar die gleiche Qualität.
> Mach mal eine Liste was Qualität alles bedeuted und dann vergleiche nur anhand der Punkte die auf dieser Liste stehen.
> 
> G.



Qualitätstechnisch wird man sich bei einem grossen Versender genauso gut aufgehoben fühlen, wie bei jedem anderen der "Qualitätsbikes" verkauft.
Da ich sowieso immer nach Gefühl und ohne Verstand kaufe ist das doch genau richtig. Nein nach langem wälzen der Bikegeometrien ist dieses meinem Wunsch am nächsten gekommen (kuzes Sitzrohr flacher Lenkwinkel). Wenn der Name der Bikemanufaktur nun Ural oder Lokomotive Leipzig gewesen wäre hätte ich es auch genommen.

Mein LT Rahmen wird jetzt wieder seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zugeführt, 18+ KG mit 780 Lenker und Stahlfederfahrwerk.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann bedeuted für dich Qualität besteht nur aus Prüfstanswerten
> Gerade Prüfstandswerte sagen rel. wenig über die Qualität aus.
> 
> G.



Natürlich, wie willst du sonst die Qualität eines Rahmens objektiv betrachten? Anfassqualität? Aussehen? Das sind alles subjektive Werte, ebenso wie die Rahmengeometrie, bei welcher jeder andere Bedürfnisse hat.

Ein guter Rahmen bietet ein gutes Verhältnis aus Gewicht und Steifigkeit/Festigkeit.



> Die Arbeiterklassenmarke ist gerade gut genug für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt, das Strive ist in der Topausstattung schon sehr teuer. Wenn ich aber sehe was mein NerveAM gekostet hat und das es das gleiche Fahrwerk (Gabel+Dämpfer) wie ein 6000 teures Nikolai hat, dann bin ich wieder bei "gut und günstig"


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal was neues, ich hasse schmutzige Bikes und das LT war staubig.
> p.s. es ist natürlich das beste Bike der Welt.
> 
> 
> ...



Du hosd an gnall!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Qualitätstechnisch wird man sich bei einem grossen Versender genauso gut aufgehoben fühlen, wie bei jedem anderen der "Qualitätsbikes" verkauft.



Genau das wollt ich ja sagen Hab das nur geschrieben weil xTr3Me scheinbar tatsächlich der Meinung ist das LV mehr Qualität bietet, weil der Rahmen mehr kostet.


xTr3Me: Niedriger Wartungsaufwand des Systems, geringe Verschleißanfälligkeit des Systems, Funktion unter allerlei Bedingungen (Dreck, Kälte usw.), Stabilität insgesamt und zum Gewicht...uswusw. Das fällt bei mir unter Qualität. 
Und man braucht net viel forschen um solche Dinge über den ein oder anderen Rahmen zu erfahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

Liteville hat auf jeden Fall die fanatischeren Fanboy`s. Denn ohne das Liteville Forum wäre es nur halb so spaßig.
War heute 2 mal mit dem Bike unterwegs. Das erste mal hatte ich Ghostshifts ohne Ende bis mich ein guter Freund auf meinen Fehler aufmerksam machte. Ja Wolfi die Diagnose war genau richtig
Ich hatte den Aussenzug der Schaltung zu kurz abgelängt. Beim Wiegetritt schaltete es dann munter drauflos.
Jetzt alleine unterwegs ging das Ding ab wie ein Schnitzel, ich musste fast bergauf bremsen.:
Die technischen Fähigkeiten konnte man nur bedingt testen, es war einfach zu rutschig.
@ Peter schönes Bike hast du da, sehr stimmig und leicht. Da hat dich bestimmt die Martina beraten, alleine wärst du da doch nicht draufgekommen.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

> Hab das nur geschrieben weil xTr3Me scheinbar tatsächlich der Meinung  ist das LV mehr Qualität bietet, weil der Rahmen mehr kostet


Soso wo habe ich das bitte geschrieben? 



> Stabilität insgesamt und zum Gewicht


Das in etwa hab ich wiederum geschrieben, aber man muss das ganze noch ins Verhältnis zum Preis setzen  



> Niedriger Wartungsaufwand des Systems, geringe Verschleißanfälligkeit  des Systems, Funktion unter allerlei Bedingungen (Dreck, Kälte usw.)


Um beim Rahmen zu bleiben.. da fallen nur die Lagerungen mit rein und wenn da nicht gerade der größte Chinamist verbaut ist sondern zB Lager von SKF gibt es da sicherlich auch keine Probleme. 
Bei meinem Rad sind irgendwelche Billiglager verbaut und sogar die halten seit einem Jahr und das obwohl das Rad auch im Winter gefahren wird und regelmäßig eingesaut wird 

edit: 
Ach ja, alle von der genannten Qualitätsmerkmale kann man objektiv nur auf Prüfständen testen


----------



## OldSchool (4. Juli 2011)

Ei Roland, alter Wahnsinniger. 

Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Gewicht schinden werden wir am Ende alle noch Liteville fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Gewicht schinden werden wir am Ende alle noch Liteville fahren.


----------



## B3ppo (4. Juli 2011)

> Mein LT Rahmen wird jetzt wieder seiner eigentlichen Bestimmung zugeführt, 18+ KG mit 780 Lenker und Stahlfederfahrwerk.



Dann kann PdS ja kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Soso wo habe ich das bitte geschrieben?



Sorry, dann hab ich das enfach nur falsch verstanden.



> Also der Vergleich mit Liteville passt nicht so ganz
> Canyon ist eher die "Arbeiterklassenmarke" - relativ günstig und gute Qualität. Natürlich kann man bei den Preisen nicht die Qualität erwarten die andere Räder für den doppelten Preis bieten.



G.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2011)

ach jörg, bei uns verstehen alle alles falsch nur nich was richtig ist ich muss mal zucker messen


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach jörg, bei uns verstehen alle alles falsch nur nich was richtig ist ich muss mal zucker messen



Und wie wars du Falschversteher. zwecklesgraben nicht fahrbar oder.


----------



## macmount (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Liteville hat auf jeden Fall die fanatischeren Fanboy`s. Denn ohne das Liteville Forum wäre es nur halb so spaßig.
> War heute 2 mal mit dem Bike unterwegs. Das erste mal hatte ich Ghostshifts ohne Ende bis mich ein guter Freund auf meinen Fehler aufmerksam machte. Ja Wolfi die Diagnose war genau richtig
> Ich hatte den Aussenzug der Schaltung zu kurz abgelängt. Beim Wiegetritt schaltete es dann munter drauflos.
> Jetzt alleine unterwegs ging das Ding ab wie ein Schnitzel, ich musste fast bergauf bremsen.:
> ...



hoffentlich hosd es ned dreckich gmacht - ausserdem schließ ich mich dem m bebberl on - trotzdem aans mussi sogn -a saugeile kistn - glückwunsch


----------



## macmount (4. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ei Roland, alter Wahnsinniger.
> 
> Wenn es hier so weiter geht mit dem Gewicht schinden werden wir am Ende alle noch Liteville fahren.



mach kaan scheiss - donn gibts in dem Forum ja goor kaan mehr der mich ärgern könnt


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> hoffentlich hosd es ned dreckich gmacht - ausserdem schließ ich mich dem m bebberl on - trotzdem aans mussi sogn -a saugeile kistn - glückwunsch



Hob ich dir eigendlich scho gsochd das du mir der libbsde vo alle bisd.


----------



## kubikjch (4. Juli 2011)

Na Canyonísti. Cheetah schon verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na Canyonísti. Cheetah schon verkauft?



Klick mal die Bike Anzeige an.


----------



## macmount (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob ich dir eigendlich scho gsochd das du mir der libbsde vo alle bisd.



alter schle...mer des hod si vor aam schdügg nu ganz andersch ooghörd -  - werd ab morgen mal mit ergometertraining anfangen - d.h. meinetwegen kanns pissen - Grins -


----------



## kubikjch (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, habs gesehen. War wohl das Rad das am schnellsten wegging.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> alter schle...mer des hod si vor aam schdügg nu ganz andersch ooghörd -  - werd ab morgen mal mit ergometertraining anfangen - d.h. meinetwegen kanns pissen - Grins -



wenns morgen pissd solltes nicht im Forum lesen


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, habs gesehen. War wohl das Rad das am schnellsten wegging.



Is ja auch des beste quasi neu.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... zwecklesgraben nicht fahrbar oder.



Sind wir erst garnicht hin!
Haben selbst am Blockmeer »g'schmuzt«.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (4. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenns morgen pissd solltes nicht im Forum lesen



ha ha ha - lol - mein schwarzes Herz -  - wolltest du ned regenreifen testen

schleimmodus ein: ka angst - ich hob extra für dich morgen sonne bestellt - schleimmodus aus


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sind wir erst garnicht hin!
> Haben selbst am Blockmeer »g'schmuzt«.



g`schmutzt das ist das Wort des Jahres. Schön das wir die Birgit (ist schon Ihr Name?) kennengelernt haben Hab vorhin noch mit dem Peter telefoniert er hat schon gesagt das es fast unfahrbar war.
ich schreib dir mal ne PN zwecks LRS.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> ha ha ha - lol - mein schwarzes Herz -  - wolltest du ned regenreifen testen
> 
> schleimmodus ein: ka angst - ich hob extra für dich morgen sonne bestellt - schleimmodus aus



Ich brauche keine Regenreifen, das mache ich mit überlegener Fahrtechnik.
Na ich hob ka Geld füa regenreifn.


----------



## Cellini (4. Juli 2011)

Geiles Bike Roland! Wär auch meine erste Wahl gewesen aber solange konnte ich natürlich nicht warten. Die Canyon Qualität ist übrigens über jeden Zweifel erhaben: meine beiden Canyons laufen völlig defektfrei wie am ersten Tag! Beim "teuren" Cube hingegen musste ich schon sämtliche Lager und die Schrauben der Bremsscheiben nachziehen

Hast den Rahmen vor Montage gewogen? Vielleicht muss ich mir den auch irgendwann holen- hab nen Kratzer am Fritzz entdeckt


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hast den Rahmen vor Montage gewogen? Vielleicht muss ich mir den auch irgendwann holen- hab nen Kratzer am Fritzz entdeckt



Spätestens dann wird es Zeit für ein neues Bike 
Ich hab ihn schon gewogen mit Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Sattelklemme. Aber ich müsste jetzt lügen um dir das genaue Gewicht zu sagen. Laut Canyon als M Rahmen 2850g. 
Er hat einen schönen flachen Lenkwinkel und ein tiefes Sattelrohr also genau das was wir für unser Aufgabengebiet suchen.


----------



## Cellini (4. Juli 2011)

Yo, tiefes Sattelrohr: wenns richtig steil wird schmeisst die Reverb raus oder wie geht das?
ok ok, gecheckt-die kann man ja auch komplett im Sitzrohr versenken?!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juli 2011)

Scott Genius
Bionicon Edison
Fusion Wiplash
Proceed
Fusion Freak
Zonenschein Archimedes
Morwood Showa Lt
Morwood Showa St
Cheetah Mountainspirit
Canyon Strive
Alutech Cheap trick
Cube Fritzz

Was haben die oben genannten Räder gemeinsam???
Tip: "Jedes ist das beste Rad"


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Scott Genius
> Bionicon Edison
> Fusion Wiplash
> Proceed
> ...



Nein du siehst das falsch, jedes war bzw. das *aller* beste Bike das es gibt.
p.s. aber schön das du alle meine Bikes noch so gut im Kopf hast! hat der Mekong doch noch nicht alle Gehirnzellen erwischt.
pp.s. Entschuldigung Mekong ist ja Thailändisch, es sollte Sake heisen.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das  hat der Mekong doch noch nicht alle Gehirnzellen erwischt.
> pp.s. Entschuldigung Mekong ist ja Thailändisch, es sollte Sake heisen.


Apropo Gehirnzellen!!! Mekong ist ein Fluß und gehört somit nicht zu meinen Getränken. Sake kommt aus Japan. Sonst stimmt aber alles!!!1


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Apropo Gehirnzellen!!! Mekong ist ein Fluß und gehört somit nicht zu meinen Getränken. Sake kommt aus Japan. Sonst stimmt aber alles!!!1



mekong = Googeln, und Sake gibts beim Chinesen um die Ecke.
Ja, Ja dein theoretisches Wissen ist groß Aber praktisch versagst du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2011)

fohr morgen um 15.45 ab behringersmühl richt pottensta usw


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2011)

Da ist man ein paar Tage nicht da und schon ham' 'se alle neue Räder...   

So arm ist Deutschland offensichtlich doch noch nicht. 

Schwarzwälder Hometrails:

Musik und Video-Quali könnten besser sein, aber man sieht, dass man nicht bis Molini fahren muss um lustige Trails zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da ist man ein paar Tage nicht da und schon ham' 'se alle neue Räder...
> 
> So arm ist Deutschland offensichtlich doch noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wo issn des? Bei Leipzig weil du schreibst Hometrails.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Flowtrails !


----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2011)

Wird morgen oder am Sonntag irgendwo gefahren? Will mal Peters neues Bike sehen.


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2011)

fohren morgen in die berch


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wird morgen oder am Sonntag irgendwo gefahren? Will mal Peters neues Bike sehen.



samsdoch in die Berch, am Sonntag wenn es nicht regnet auf jeden Fall eine Tour.
Werds noch mal reinschreiben. Werden wir wohl erst morgen ausmachen.
Wenn trocken bleibt würde ich gerne mal wieder Egloffstein machen, nur bei wechselhaftem Wetter ist die Tour nichts da zu weit entfernt vom Startplatz. Dann vielleicht eine normale Tour mit Muschelquelle und ä.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Viel Spass euch in den Bergen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2011)

Danke ich hoffe wir werden nicht nass, oder wenigstens nicht so arg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (8. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß in den Bergen und gutes Wetter! 
@Roland: konntest das Strive ruhigstellen, und wenn ja woran hats gelegen?


----------



## xt-radler (9. Juli 2011)

hi......

bin neu im forum und aus hausen, such mitfahrgekegenheit hier im raum.
bin bis jetzt immer allein unterwegs gewesen. macht nicht immer soviel spaß.ich offe ich bin hier richtig?

würd mich freun wenn ich mal wo nen tour mitfahren könnte.

kommt ja noch auf die km und hm an, will auch kein bremser für andere sein. 

würd mich über ne antwort freun.

gruß heiko


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

@all wenn was zam geht würd ich morgén um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach starten Richtung Egloffstein.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2011)

grüss dich heiko, klar kannst bei uns mitfahren, km und hm sind meisten so um die 35km und 1000hm, mal mehr mal weniger schau einfach öfters hier rein, wir schreiben dann immer treffpkt. und zeit und wegstrecke, aber meist in der fränkischen schweiz, aber bergauf heizen gibs bei uns nedso, sind eher der gemütliche biker


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> hi......
> 
> bin neu im forum und aus hausen, such mitfahrgekegenheit hier im raum.
> bin bis jetzt immer allein unterwegs gewesen. macht nicht immer soviel spaß.ich offe ich bin hier richtig?
> ...



Hi Heiko,

was fährst du so? Wir sind sehr an langsamen technischen bergab interessiert also viele Treppen Steilstufen und so ein Zeug. Unsere Touren schätze ich mal so auf 30-40 KM mit 600-1000 HM.
Bremser wirst du für schon nicht sein, unser langsamster kommt sogar noch aus Hausen.

vG
Roland


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @all wenn was zam geht würd ich morgén um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach starten Richtung Egloffstein.



Bin dabei. Wie war euer Ausflug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Wie war euer Ausflug?



Ausflug war wie fast immer super geil. Wetter bis 34° und Sonnenschein. Regenjacke war umsonst dabei. Viell. stellt der Peter einige Actionsbilder rein ich hab nur die Landschaftsaufnahmen.


----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ... aber bergauf heizen gibs bei uns nedso, sind eher der gemütliche biker...



     

Ohne Worte...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...



Mit wir meint er uns, aber warum lachst Du?


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2011)

@markus
ist ansichtssache

zur tour heut, ja ab 14.00uhr hams gewitter in den alpen gmeldet, bei der hinfahrt hats kurz vor münchen schon ziemlich gepisst, und wir dachten scho, des werd heut nix gscheids, aber ankomma und die sonna hat gschienen den ganzen tag war um die 30 grad warm und meist blauer himmel, der trail war natürlich top, bloss mit den fotos, die der roland mit meiner kamera macht a kraus, gottseidank fährt er wesentlich besser als er fotografiert






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





ja, war ein top tag heut, und nächst woch gehts in die dolos


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

Es tut mir leid!!!! Ich hab mir heute echt Mühe beim knipsen gegeben.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich hab ja meinen Meister heute dabeigehabt, der Peter ist gefahren wie eine Sau im positiven Sinne.
> Muss wohl doch am neuen rad liegen.


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2011)

nächste woch muss der wolfi fotografieren, sonst lass ich mei kamera gleich daham


----------



## Cellini (9. Juli 2011)

Tolle Bilder!
Wenns bei mir was wird meld ich mich morgen früh nochmal- 10:00 ist schon pervers früh...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Wenns bei mir was wird meld ich mich morgen früh nochmal- 10:00 ist schon pervers früh...



10.00 Uhr ist pervers spät Wenns nach mir ginge könnten wir morgens um 7.00 Uhr losfahren.
Aber dann wäre ich ja immer alleine unterwegs.


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2011)

Nur weil du unter Alterschlaflosigkeit leidest, müssen wir nicht wegen dir erzfrüh aufstehen. 

Ja , Bilder sind geil. Gut geknipst Peter. 

Roland, das dir dass nicht peinlich ist mit so einem Rad zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit wir meint er uns, aber warum lachst Du?



Das ist so ein Lachen, kurz bevor man ins Irrenhaus eingeliefert wird. 

Aber o.k. vielleicht wollte der Peter auch nur "berab heizen" schreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Nur weil du unter Alterschlaflosigkeit leidest, müssen wir nicht wegen dir erzfrüh aufstehen.
> 
> Ja , Bilder sind geil. Gut geknipst Peter.
> 
> Roland, das dir dass nicht peinlich ist mit so einem Rad zu fahren.


Stimmt schon, das in meinem Alter.
ich hab schon daran gedacht, meine Bikes zu verkaufen, und mir so ein Holland E-Bike zu kaufen um auf der Strasse die Rennradler zu erschrecken.


----------



## Cellini (10. Juli 2011)

Alright, hat geklappt- bin dabei, bis gleich


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

Schön wars heute, Boris, Andreas und ich waren von 10.00 bis 15.15 Uhr unterwegs. Zwischen den Trails auf jeden Fall im CC Tempo. Wir waren 2-3Stunden nur am probieren. Wetter top nicht so heiß wie gestern.
Boris echt super
Andreas keiner fliegt so schön wie du.
Bilder haben wir auch gemacht muss sie nur noch mal beäugen und 2-3 reinstellen.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juli 2011)

Hab heut vor der Kanzel 7-8 Bikes vom Carbon HT bis zum Stumpi rumliegen sehen.. auf der Kanzel war ne Radgruppe mit Führer aus Forchheim. Jetzt geht das hier in der Region auch schon los


----------



## xt-radler (10. Juli 2011)

hallo,

danke für die infos, fahre noch nicht so viel ca. 30-50 km mit ca. 500-700hm, auch mal 900hm zur ausnahme, mit straßenanteil  in hausen gibts noch net soviele berch. 
bin die MTB strecken bei heiligenstadt gefahren und fahr ab und zu die strecken vom bike guide fränkische schweiz. hab technisch noch nachholbedarf. 
wer ist denn aus hausen?
bin ab nächster woche wieder da, fahre nach sonthofen bisschen üben.....
fahrt denn jemand auch mal unter der woche vormittag-nachmittag egal!

schau dann mal nächste woche wieder rein und würde mich dann melden.

tschüß heiko


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2011)

denk, ich fohr dienstag nachmittags so um 15.30 ab rotenbihl a tour, kommt aber aufm wetter an, schau einfach hier rein


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> danke für die infos, fahre noch nicht so viel ca. 30-50 km mit ca. 500-700hm, auch mal 900hm zur ausnahme, mit straßenanteil  in hausen gibts noch net soviele berch.
> bin die MTB strecken bei heiligenstadt gefahren und fahr ab und zu die strecken vom bike guide fränkische schweiz. hab technisch noch nachholbedarf.
> ...



Unser aller Schätzchen kommt aus Hausen. Der Bernd, ein etwas fauler, durchaus talentierter MTB`ler. Er wird sich schon mal melden wenn er das liest.
Unter der Woche geht mindestens 2-3 mal was. Meistens fährt der Peter und ich fahr manchmal mit.
Einfach reinschauen. Ich werd z. B. am Dienstag denke ich eine Runde drehen.


Roland


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

Bilder von heute aber ich hab wieder was fasch gemacht deswegen sind die Bilder richtig schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2011)

Sind ja gute Bilder geworden. 

Jo, war heute nicht so richtig gut drauf. Schlüsselstellen schwach, Kondition auch schwach. Der Roland hat uns alle beide versägt.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sind ja gute Bilder geworden.
> 
> Jo, war heute nicht so richtig gut drauf. Schlüsselstellen schwach, Kondition auch schwach. Der Roland hat uns alle beide versägt.



Du warst konditinell heute super drauf, ich habe dich noch nie so schnell gesehen.
Auch Boris war schneller als der Schall.
Stellt euer Licht nich unter den Scheffel.
Ich bin dir jetzt ca. 4 Jahre hinterhergefahren und heute mal auf Augenhöhe, also lass mir meinen Glauben.


----------



## Cellini (10. Juli 2011)

Tja was soll ich sagen, trotzdem ich heute in Bestform(!) angetreten bin hat es einfach nicht gereicht um RolandMC auch nur ansatzweise die Stirn bieten zu können- und wurde gnadenlos versägt! Nach der Tour war ich platt wie schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2011)

Amen.


----------



## Cellini (10. Juli 2011)

Die Bilder sind doch ganz witzich 
Mir ist heute beim Knipsen ein eklatanter Einstellungsfehler unterlaufen- alles was sich bewegt ist leider ziemlich unscharf. Muss mal aussortieren welche Bilder grad noch so in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juli 2011)

Saucoole Bilder! Immer schön was aus der Heimat zu sehen.

Am Strive sind ja die ZTR Flow schon wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (10. Juli 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Saucoole Bilder! Immer schön was aus der Heimat zu sehen.
> 
> Am Strive sind ja die ZTR Flow schon wieder runter



Die ZTR`s müssen zum nachzentrieren sind leider zu weich, die Speichen reiben aneinander.
Ja Bilder aus der Heimat sind immer schön, da weis man wieder das es bei uns auch sehr geil ist.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind doch ganz witzich
> Mir ist heute beim Knipsen ein eklatanter Einstellungsfehler unterlaufen- alles was sich bewegt ist leider ziemlich unscharf. Muss mal aussortieren welche Bilder grad noch so in Ordnung gehen.



Ja, des neue Zeugs Ich muss auch erst mal die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen.
So viele Bilder von einer Tour haben wir ja lange nicht gemacht, waren auch lang genug unterwegs.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juli 2011)

einen haufen bilder auf amol, des packt mei rechner bald nemmer

werd morgen um 15.14 rotenbühl starten, mal nach burgailenreuth und danach die trailtour


----------



## Schoschi (15. Juli 2011)

Servus,
zurück ausm Norden, also das Nicolaus hätt ich zuhause lassen können. Da war nix mit Trails, zumindest keine fahrbaren oder man ist Trialweltmeister mit ner Mörderkondi, aber das sind schon zwei Punkte bei denen ich ausfalle. 
Landschaft der Hammer, mitm Wetter hat ma auch Glück, also bliebs beim Kajakfahren und Wandern, und das ist da oben ein Traum.



 

 

ps: Wie kriege ich die Bilder groß?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

Groß genug





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

Das Gelände auf dem ersten Bild sieht doch MTB mäßig toll aus. Hättest deinen Nicolaus nur hochtragen müssen.
Warum hat deine Süsse die Beine so gekreuzt? Hat Sie Angst vor dir in der Wildnis?!


----------



## OldSchool (15. Juli 2011)

Die geht den Weg entlang. Das täuscht perspektivisch. Kauf dir ne Brille.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die geht den Weg entlang. Das täuscht perspektivisch. Kauf dir ne Brille.


Perspektivisch würde ich sagen du kennst den "SS" Schürzenjäger Schorsch nicht.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich ihm aber nicht den Rücken zudrehen wenn das so gefährlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Dann würde ich ihm aber nicht den Rücken zudrehen wenn das so gefährlich ist.



Das wirst du dann schon merken, wenn du mal mit Ihm auf dem Trail bist. Stürzen bei einer Schlüsselstelle darfst du nicht.


----------



## Schoschi (15. Juli 2011)

Oh ihr Affen!!!
Des Gschmarri hob ich a scho lang vermisst!!!!!!
Auf den an Bild sind ma zu an Gletscher naufgelaufen, da war definitiv nix mit Fahren, teilweise schöne Schlüsselstellen, aber entweder du schulterst dein Bike dahin oder lässt dich einfliegen!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh ihr Affen!!!
> Des Gschmarri hob ich a scho lang vermisst!!!!!!
> Auf den an Bild sind ma zu an Gletscher naufgelaufen, da war definitiv nix mit Fahren, teilweise schöne Schlüsselstellen, aber entweder du schulterst dein Bike dahin oder lässt dich einfliegen!



was spricht gegen Bike hinauftragen?
Bei der Abfahrt hätte ich das Ding locker hinaufgeschleppt.
Runterwärts hätt die Zilli Ihrn Schorschi fotografiert und angehimmelt weil er so gut fahren kann.
Und später hätts a Belohnung gegeben.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Juli 2011)

Zum Glück schafft er es nicht bis zur Schlüsselstelle bei seiner jetzigen Kondition.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Zum Glück schafft er es nicht bis zur Schlüsselstelle bei seiner jetzigen Kondition.



das glaube ich auch Mehr als eine kurze Belohnung schafft er im Moment auch nicht.


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2011)

schoschi, schö das du wieder zuhause bist, und nun schluss mit den dumma gwaf
heut a kurze tour gmacht, mit a paar bilder.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






und morg gehts mal in die berch


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

Werd morgen früh zu unkristlicher Zeit um 9.00 Uhr in leutenbach starten. Tour wie gehabt Egloffstein.
Kommt ja eh keiner aus den Federn aber Ihr wisst bescheid.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2011)

Coole Bilder. Wo ist denn das erste Bild? Block auf der Guckhüll-Abfahrt?

Und noch ne Frage:
Wenn man den Weg Richtung Muschelquelle fährt wird irgendwann nach rechts oben ein Jägersteig ausgeschildert. An der Stelle sieht man nur ein paar Holzstufen, keine Ahnung wie es dahinter ausschaut. Ist der Weg irgendwie interessant und "fahrbar"?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

1 Frage = Muschelquellenblock,2 Sind den Weg erst gefahren, ist ein richtig schöner Weg aber nicht zum Mountainbiken geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

Was von heute:


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2011)

> 2 Sind den Weg erst gefahren, ist ein richtig schöner Weg aber nicht zum Mountainbiken geeignet.



Soll das heißen nix für mich?  - oder tatsächlich nicht fahrbar?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Soll das heißen nix für mich?  - oder tatsächlich nicht fahrbar?


ich würde sagen ersteres.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2011)

Ok dann schau ichs mir mal an


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

Fahrs mal, und berichte wie du den Trail siehst.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2011)

Mach ich. Hab heut wieder paar neue Sachen geschafft.. manchmal läufts einfach gut.

Ach ja: rauf gehts wohl nur den Trail selbst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mach ich. Hab heut wieder paar neue Sachen geschafft.. manchmal läufts einfach gut.
> 
> Ach ja: rauf gehts wohl nur den Trail selbst oder?


Du kannst ihn auch von oben anfahren.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2011)

der roland, jetzt hab ich ihn scho erklärt was er zu fotografieren hat, aber er is einfach zu do---f, der macht bilder , nur ein beispiel von der gipfelabfahrt gestern, so sollte es ungefähr aussehen






[/URL][/IMG]

und so siehts aus, wenn ein blindgänger roland fotografiert





[/URL][/IMG]

na gut das ich jedesmal die schwere kamera den berg hoch schlepp, und runter die gefahr hab, das bei einen sturz des teil im arsch ist
roth du bist der best
aber schön wars wieder

und ein bild hat er sogar gut gmacht, aber da hab ich ihn am weg festgedübelt mit armstützen und mit fernauslöser, damit ja nix schief geht





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

ich hab doch genug gemacht du musst nur das richtige raussuchen.
Deine sind wahrscheinlich auch nichts geworden, denn ich sehe von mir auch nur eins.
Aber die zwei die du hochgeladen hast sind doch super.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab doch genug gemacht du musst nur das richtige raussuchen.
> Deine sind wahrscheinlich auch nichts geworden, denn ich sehe von mir auch nur eins.
> Aber die zwei die du hochgeladen hast sind doch super.



im besten singeltrai fred sen noch paar


----------



## Axalp (17. Juli 2011)

Klasse schaut's aus! 

Mit der Zeit wird des schon mit der Knipserei (Optimist) .


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2011)

ne markus, beim roland wer des nix mehr, des is wie mal für längere zeit des gleichr rad fohren.
aber da wir fast immer nur zu zweit sen, bleibt mir nix anderes übrig, von euch hat ja immer keiner zeit und lust


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne markus, beim roland wer des nix mehr, des is wie mal für längere zeit des gleichr rad fohren.
> aber da wir fast immer nur zu zweit sen, bleibt mir nix anderes übrig, von euch hat ja immer keiner zeit und lust



rech mi ned auf sonsd hosd as nächsde mol blos dei schuh auf die ganzn blider


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juli 2011)

Hey Metzla, wie läfft eigentlich dei Nicolaus?


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Metzla, wie läfft eigentlich dei Nicolaus?



so wie dei nasen, stäntig und flüssig, na schosch, passt scho, lässt sich schön fahren, bergauf , sowie bergab, und in technischen passagen lässt sichs schön versetzen.


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juli 2011)

aha, sehr faktisch und emotionslos, ich hätt jetzt Lobeshymnen erwartet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (17. Juli 2011)

hab auch a neues bike - und scho 30km gfohrn + geschätzte 20hm


----------



## Schoschi (17. Juli 2011)

Wos isn noch des für a Ding?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2011)

Irgend ein Scheiß mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblech.
ich tippe auf Brötchenfahrrad.


----------



## macmount (17. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Irgend ein Scheiß mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblech.
> ich tippe auf Brötchenfahrrad.



is scho mal net gar so falsch -


----------



## Domm. (18. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Des Foto ist mal so richtig geil.
Um das rechte Auge herum, schauts blos irgenwie komisch aus?
Was isn des?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2011)

Da tritt mir die Schläfenader raus wenn ich die Frage les.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2011)

Werd morgen mit dem Bernd mal a Tour machen was blos noch nicht wo, wenn sich noch aner meld schreib ichs morgen früh rein.


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> is scho mal net gar so falsch -



Wo bleibt die Auflösung?


----------



## mistertom52070 (19. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da tritt mir die Schläfenader raus wenn ich die Frage les.




 

Wirklich Top Foto!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen mit dem Bernd mal a Tour machen was blos noch nicht wo, wenn sich noch aner meld schreib ichs morgen früh rein.



ich war heut auch in hausen mitn bike, aber hab blos a hübsche frau gsehen die die alufelgen von BMW gwaschen hat


----------



## Schoschi (19. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich war heut auch in hausen mitn bike, aber hab blos a hübsche frau gsehen die die alufelgen von BMW gwaschen hat



Besser als so manch andere Häusner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2011)

und schosch, wann fohrn mer mol???


----------



## Schoschi (19. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> und schosch, wann fohrn mer mol???



oh mann, im Herbst hoff ich wenn auf meiner Baustell das wichtigste erledigt ist dann muss es wieder losgehen. Muss eh erst weng geheimtraining machen bevor ich mit dir foar. Wollt mir scho a Rennrad kaufen, so weng Ausdauer trainieren. Wie früher als Schulbub, bevor ich mein erstes Mtb hatte. Sowas macht mitm Rennradl mehr Spaß. War sogar schon im Fachgeschäft, aber dann hab ich im Heliustourenfred das 3Zinnenvid gesehen und dann hab ich mir gedacht dass ich so ein Rad eigentlich doch net brauch.......


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2011)

spinnst, noch a rad mehr, du bringst ja nedmol fertig a rad zu bewegen


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2011)

Zurück mit dem Mann aus Hausen. Er hat 699HM und 18,6 KM durchgehalten, Mountain Goat sei dank. In die Schlüsselstelln hat er sich Wacker geschlagen.
Ich bin dann den Reisberg mit dem 10 Gang rauf damits mir wenigstens a bissala warm werd.

Schöne Tour, wenn er halt amol öfters Lust hät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (19. Juli 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Auflösung?



ich dacht einfach des will kaaner so wirgli wissn


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> ich dacht einfach des will kaaner so wirgli wissn


Ahhhh tu es weg schnell!! Ahhhh!! Ich erblinde!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Juli 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> ich dacht einfach des will kaaner so wirgli wissn


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, wenn er halt amol öfters Lust hät.


Häddi mer Lusd, dädi öfders fohrn. 
Däd I öfders fohrn häddi mer Kondition.
Mid mera Kondition wär a die Dechnig widder besser.
Mid mer Kondi und Dechnig dädi widder Sachn schaffn die du ned schaffsd.
Wenn ich wos schaf wos du näd schaffsd, bisd widder unausstehlich und die Dur machd kan Spaß!

Also lassis lieber bleiben!!!!


----------



## macmount (20. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häddi mer Lusd, dädi öfders fohrn.
> Däd I öfders fohrn häddi mer Kondition.
> Mid mera Kondition wär a die Dechnig widder besser.
> Mid mer Kondi und Dechnig dädi widder Sachn schaffn die du ned schaffsd.
> ...



dei inschinöörlogig is der logig aaner fraa ziemlich ähnlich - sprich absoluter blödsinn


----------



## macmount (20. Juli 2011)

hat jemand erfahrung mit regenhosen - die was taugen und nicht zu steif sind?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häddi mer Lusd, dädi öfders fohrn.
> Däd I öfders fohrn häddi mer Kondition.
> Mid mera Kondition wär a die Dechnig widder besser.
> Mid mer Kondi und Dechnig dädi widder Sachn schaffn die du ned schaffsd.
> ...



Du überschätzt dich ganz schön.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> spinnst, noch a rad mehr, du bringst ja nedmol fertig a rad zu bewegen



Des hot die Zilli a gsocht!


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2011)

alles klar in leutenbach oder habt ihr schon die schwimmflügel angezogen? heute wars ja echt übel..


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2011)

Ja das war für viele heute nicht lustig, in Leutenbach sind zig Keller vollgelaufen. Ab 4.30 Uhr Sirenengeheul und Feuerwehreinsatz. Den anderen Dörfern Mittelehrenbach, Kirchehrenbach, Gosberg usw. erging es nicht besser. Ich habe alterbedingt schon einige Überschwemmungen in unserem Raum gesehen aber so viel Wasser war noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2011)

wir hatten letztes jahr auch mal den keller "voll".. na gut 30cm. aber das hat gereicht um für die nacht beschäftigt zu sein. der ganze krempel musste auch entsorgt werden. dafür ist der keller seitdem blitzeblank ....

ein kumpel wohn in gosberg der hatte es bis zur kellerdecke voll.. ne bekannte in igensdorf auch. laut ARD nachrichten war das der schlimmste regen seit 30 jahren. und wir hier hatten wirklich sauviel glück.. der "bach" bzw reisende strom wär fast über den damm getreten dann wär hier in der siedlung land unter gewesen. 

da sieht man mal wieder wie machtlos der mensch doch ist..


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn man die Bäche zu "normalen" Zeiten sieht, glaubt man nicht was einige Stunden Regen daraus machen können.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2011)

morgen um 10.00uhr beim roland, wenn aner zeit hat, geplant ist tour richt. egglofsta


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 10.00uhr beim roland, wenn aner zeit hat, geplant ist tour richt. egglofsta


Muß ärbern!!! Scheiß Kinäsen!!! PDS hommers mer ja sauber versaud heuer die Grübbl!!!!
Werd morg blos a kurze Rundn dreha könna.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Muß ärbern!!! Scheiß Kinäsen!!! PDS hommers mer ja sauber versaud heuer die Grübbl!!!!
> Werd morg blos a kurze Rundn dreha könna.



Richtung Egl. ist eine kurze Runde
Ich ruf dich morgen früh um 7.30 Uhr mal, an dann sehen wir schon, ob du arbeiten musst.
Das einzige das bei dir arbeitet, ist das Holz in deinem Kopf.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2011)

Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Leutenbach, Tour Richtung Egloffs.
Der Jochen soviel ich weis und ein seltener Gast aus Hausen hat sich bis jetzt  angemeldet.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2011)

A schöne Rundn von 33 KM und knapp 800 HM, Bernd und Jochn waren nur a viertel Stunde zu spät heut früh. Des Breyereck und der Block aufn verbotenen warn nu schön feucht.


----------



## Cellini (27. Juli 2011)

Servus Leute ich hab ein kleines Bremsenproblem: Hab letzte Woche den Altmühltal-Panoramaweg gemacht (sehr schön), vier Tage  jeweils ca. 1200 Hm runtergebremst , dabei hat sich der Druckpunkt meiner RX Bremse vorne immer weiter verschoben, Bremsleistung hat auch schwer nachgelassen. Naja, vorhin also zum Entlüften demontiert und entdeckt dass eine Kolbendichtung defekt ist- gleich reklamiert und eingeschickt.

Jetzt brauch ich natürlich Ersatz, und auf Formula hab ich eh keinen Bock mehr. Wollte eigentlich morgen zum Alpencross aufbrechen, also was tun?

Die Saint montieren? Gäbe es beim Stadler für 149 pro Stück und wär also sofort verfügbar, Leistung soll ja toll sein aber eben schwer und schlecht dosierbar. Pluspunkte sind wohl die Zuverlässigkeit und einfachste Wartung.

Alternative wäre die neue Magura Mt, soll viel Power haben und die Leute sind ganz begeistert von der Dosierbarkeit. Sauleicht ist sie obendrein! Natürlich ist grad nur die Top-Version Mt8 verfügbar für abartige 314 Flocken, pro Stück!  (Geht aber zunächst eh nur ums Vorderrad, hinten langt die noch funktionierende RX)

Je mehr ich über Bremsen durchlese desto unschlüssiger werd ich was ich in der Sache unternehmen soll. 

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung dazu? Gruß Boris


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2011)

saint hat derr roland ghabt, hat voll power und wegen paar gramm. und zudem kannst sie gleich hinbauen wegen alpencross, welch tour mit wen machst den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (27. Juli 2011)

Möcht die "Via Migra" fahren, also start ganz normal durchs Karwendel, und danach kann man fast jeden Tag zwischen ner "schweren" und ner leichteren Tour wählen, je nach Form. 

Ich fahr alleine, aber unterwegs trifft man ja eh ganz viele Biker, war sogar im Altmühltal so.

Ja, ich glaub ich mach das mit der Saint, die Optik ist mir auch sympathisch, macht nen soliden Eindruck und im Saint Fred gehts eigentlich nur darum welche Beläge wohl die besten sind und nicht um Entlüftungs-, und Druckpunktprobleme.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2011)

@roland
bin um 1300uhr rotenb gstarted-neideck-trainmeusel-trail runter muggendorf- hochadlersta-schlüsstell gamcht, aufm 2ten mal erst gschaft, beim ersten mal übern lenker gerannt, dann zwecklesgraben ( war trocken) - hoch zum blockmeer-brotzeittrail-hoch zum höhenweg-guckhüll-muschelquelln-wolfieck-hoch pavilion-rotenbühl.

und was seids ihr gfohren??

@boris
viel spass beim alpencross


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2011)

@peter
wir sind von 15.30 bis 19.45 gefahren. Laut Tacho 20KM und 750HM haben aber auch einige Stücke getragen.
Wir sind die Trailtour gefahren inkl. Quakenschloss hoch. Schlüsselstellen oft und verschiedene routen probiert.
Ich hätte mich unterwegs fast totgelacht, die zwei mit ihren Leichtbauschlampen 13,3 Kg optimal drauf.
Wolfi Variante.



Zweckles












Hangkante






Steig









Und jetzt erst mal ein.... kam mir auf der Heimfahrt entgegen.


----------



## Cellini (27. Juli 2011)

Coole Bilder! Aber kannst da eigentlich noch was an der Kamera einstellen-Verschlusszeit oder so?

Hab heut die Saint montiert und bin sehr zufrieden, die lässt sich echt komfortabel einstellen. Power is auch ordentlich vorhanden und vor allem keine nervigen Geräusche mehr, na dann kanns ja losgehen. 

@Roland:warum hast die Saint denn wieder demontiert wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Coole Bilder! Aber kannst da eigentlich noch was an der Kamera einstellen-Verschlusszeit oder so?
> 
> Hab heut die Saint montiert und bin sehr zufrieden, die lässt sich echt komfortabel einstellen. Power is auch ordentlich vorhanden und vor allem keine nervigen Geräusche mehr, na dann kanns ja losgehen.
> 
> @Roland:warum hast die Saint denn wieder demontiert wenn man fragen darf?



ja Verschlußzeit wäre gut. Die Saint war mir zu kräftig, sie packte gleich ordentlich zu. Für dosiertes bremsen fast ein bischen zu gut.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2011)

frag den roland ned wegen verschluss zeit, der weiss vieleicht welchen verschluss der römer hat

ich fohr morgen mittag um 1400 in behringersmühl a tour, wenn aner mitfohren will, heut noch bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> frag den roland ned wegen verschluss zeit, der weiss vieleicht welchen verschluss der römer hat
> 
> ich fohr morgen mittag um 1400 in behringersmühl a tour, wenn aner mitfohren will, heut noch bescheid geben



Er hat doch einen Bügelflaschenverschluss gemeint oder


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2011)

2. Teil Nicolai All Mountain Trail.
@Peter die sind schon fast so gut wie du! Die müssen blos noch an Ihrer Kondi arbeiten.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17320739"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2011)

depp. 
wenn mer so fohren könnt wie die, dann werds ja richtig langweilig in der fränkischen


----------



## Schoschi (29. Juli 2011)

Hey Roli, wann kaafsdn du dir endlich a Nicolaus?
Wenn ich so richtig Geld übrig hätte würd ich  mir das Intense carbine kaufen, siehe MTB-News Startseite.........das find ich ja mal echt gelungen!
Ist nächstes Jahr eigentlich ein AX angedacht?
Mei Arbeitskollege will einen fahren........aber ich weiß noch nicht so recht.....


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roli, wann kaafsdn du dir endlich a Nicolaus?
> Wenn ich so richtig Geld übrig hätte würd ich  mir das Intense carbine kaufen, siehe MTB-News Startseite.........das find ich ja mal echt gelungen!
> Ist nächstes Jahr eigentlich ein AX angedacht?
> Mei Arbeitskollege will einen fahren........aber ich weiß noch nicht so recht.....



Schorschi !!!! Mit deinem derzeitigen Kondistand kannst du zwei hintereinander fahren.
Und na ich will ka Nicolai. ich ka ma a Leidwill oder doch a Intense Carbine


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2011)

Drei Bilderla von heud 
A haba Stund midm Roland underm Baam gsttandn.

Ka gscheids Licht beim Photographirern. Deswecha aweng aufpäbbd!








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2011)

@bernd jetz müssest nur öfters dabei sein, dann hätt ich wenigstens a guten fotograf dabei (rolandlol:


roland sonntag 1000uhr behringersmül
die kommen mit 6 leut, martina fährt mit


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd jetz müssest nur öfters dabei sein, dann hätt ich wenigstens a guten fotograf dabei (rolandlol:
> 
> 
> roland sonntag 1000uhr behringersmül
> die kommen mit 6 leut, martina fährt mit



orsch Des erste Bild hab ich gemacht.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2011)

also gut, des ist super gworten, dacht scho der bernd hats mitn selbsauslöser gmacht


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2011)

beim zweiten Bild sieht man genau die Linie auf der man gerade durch fahren kann, leider waren mir die Wurzeln die kurz darauf folgen zu nass. Müssen wir mal probieren wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (30. Juli 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @bernd jetz müssest nur öfters dabei sein, dann hätt ich wenigstens a guten fotograf dabei (rolandlol:
> 
> 
> roland sonntag 1000uhr behringersmül
> die kommen mit 6 leut, martina fährt mit



Bin auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2011)

Heute mit dem bernd beiken im H Wald. Steilabfahrt war schön trocken und dadurch sau schnell. Schon ein richtig schöner Trail. An unserem Übungshügel wurde eine frühere S4 Stelle degradiert zur S3 (man schafft sie jetzt schon mehrfach hintereinander). Aber durch neue Variante wieder zur S4 aufgebaut.
Im ganzen also wieder mal eine schöne Trailrunde mit sehr hohem Singeltrialanteil und wenig HM.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. August 2011)

Es ist soweit!!!
Der Anfang vom Ende!! Der Untergang des Abendlandes!!

Auf dem Roland seinem neuen Sattel steht das unaussprechliche Wort mit L am Anfang und ville am Ende!!!


----------



## macmount (3. August 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Es ist soweit!!!
> Der Anfang vom Ende!! Der Untergang des Abendlandes!!
> 
> Auf dem Roland seinem neuen Sattel steht das unaussprechliche Wort mit L am Anfang und ville am Ende!!!



ist alles nur eine frage der zeit - irgendwann holt er sie alle - der berg (frei nach watzmann)


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2011)

Der Sattel das bösen!!
Gestern das erste mal damit unterwegs, ich schätze so 20 KM verwurzelter Trail. Keine Probleme mit meinem Ar..., nur mit dem Bernd dem Ar....
Werd mir jetzt nach und nach immer wieder ein Liteville Teil ans rad schrauben z. B. Hinterbau, Oberrohr, Sitzrohr usw. Bis ich ein ganzes 601`er habe. Das dauert auch nicht länger als wenn man sich einen kompletten Rahmen bestellt.
p.s. Sattel ist aus einem Bikeladen aus Erlangen mit kompetenten Verkäufern


----------



## Axalp (3. August 2011)

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein...

*"Und Gott sprach zu den Steinen: "Steine! Wollt' ihr Liteviller werden?" Und die Steine riefen: "Nein! Dafür sind wir nicht HART genug!"*



Und wenn's kein Liteville wird...Alutech,Nicolai,Rotwild,Votec haben ja auch nette Light-Freerider im Angebot.


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2011)

Ja Markus ich bin doch bei der Bikewahl sehr flexibel. Aber im Moment habe ich ja wieder mal das beste Bike der Welt.

Wie war euer Downhill Abenteuer HEUER MUSS ES DOCH RICHTIG LUSTIG GEWESEN SEIN OHNE DIE SPASSBREMSE AUS HAUSEN.
Nur ein bischen Nass wird es gewesen sein.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> OHNE DIE SPASSBREMSE AUS HAUSEN.


Du weist schon was du lecken kannst oder???


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du weist schon was du lecken kannst oder???



Fühl dich doch nicht immer gleich angesprochen, gibt schließlich noch mehr Einwohner in Hausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (3. August 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du weist schon was du lecken kannst oder???



au ja ich hätt gern schoko und pistazie


----------



## Saddamchen (3. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fühl dich doch nicht immer gleich angesprochen, gibt schließlich noch mehr Einwohner in Hausen.


----------



## Axalp (4. August 2011)

Dieses Jahr  :





Nächstes Jahr  :






http://www.zapiks.com/air-voltage-chatel-3.html


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr  :



Sauber gflong Do konn ma nix song.


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2011)

Werd morgen mal ein wenig fränkische fahren, wenn einer mit will!?


----------



## xt-radler (5. August 2011)

hi

wann und wo genau, bin aber im technischen ehr schlecht, wenn ich sehe was ihr macht. hab aber interesse......kommt auf die uhrzeit an

gruß heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. August 2011)

Hey Markus, fetten Prospekt Alter(!)
Ehrlich gesagt wirkt das Bachgap auf dem Bild kleiner als wenn man selber davorsteht!!!
Ists denn wirklich eine Evolutionsstufe höher als unser Mördergap vom letzten Jahr oder doch nur:....oben vor der Kurve losfahren, zweimal treten und Bremse offenlassen und dann kein problem......


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wann und wo genau, bin aber im technischen ehr schlecht, wenn ich sehe was ihr macht. hab aber interesse......kommt auf die uhrzeit an
> 
> gruß heiko



Hi 14.00 Uhr matterhornparkplatz. Technisch egal was nicht geht wird geschoben.


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Markus, fetten Prospekt Alter(!)
> Ehrlich gesagt wirkt das Bachgap auf dem Bild kleiner als wenn man selber davorsteht!!!
> Ists denn wirklich eine Evolutionsstufe höher als unser Mördergap vom letzten Jahr oder doch nur:....oben vor der Kurve losfahren, zweimal treten und Bremse offenlassen und dann kein problem......



ja das hättest auch du sein können.


----------



## xt-radler (5. August 2011)

wo ist der matterhornparkplatz? kenn ich nicht


----------



## Axalp (5. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .....oben vor der Kurve losfahren, zweimal treten und Bremse offenlassen und dann kein problem......



Genau so läuft's! War ein geiler Flug! 

Road-Gap im Matsch war im Vergleich um einiges anspruchsvoller ...


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> wo ist der matterhornparkplatz? kenn ich nicht



 gleich nach Streitberg in einer langezogenen Rechtskurfe links rauf zum Parkplatz.


----------



## xt-radler (5. August 2011)

14:00 uhr etwas knapp für mich, geht auch 14:30?


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> 14:00 uhr etwas knapp für mich, geht auch 14:30?


 ja passt wie gerade besprochen.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. August 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> 14:00 uhr etwas knapp für mich, geht auch 14:30?





RolandMC schrieb:


> ja passt wie gerade besprochen.


Hallo Heiko,
bitte laut, deutlich und langsam zum Roland sprechen. Er kommt schließlich aus Leutenbach (Inzuchtcity)!
@ Red : Für die fei gscheid auf mid meim Häusner Kollegn!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

ich waf nan auf jedn Foll ned so blöd o wie diieech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Genau so läuft's! War ein geiler Flug!
> 
> Road-Gap im Matsch war im Vergleich um einiges anspruchsvoller ...



glaub ich bin raus aus dem Geschäft!!! Mein Postnicolaus hab ich ja auch nimmer. All Mountain Trial (wie es jetzt so neudeutsch heißt) ist die Devise, sobald ich mal wieder einsteig im neuen Geschäftszweig!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> glaub ich bin raus aus dem Geschäft!!! Mein Postnicolaus hab ich ja auch nimmer. All Mountain Trial (wie es jetzt so neudeutsch heißt) ist die Devise, sobald ich mal wieder einsteig im neuen Geschäftszweig!!!!



Schoschi hosd du dein Bosdboden verkafft
All Mountain Trail geht aber auch bergauf.


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2011)

@HEIKO
Super wars heute! Hab die Filme soeben gesichtet. Fox arbeitet sehr soft, Feder bleibt erstmal drin.
Wir werden schon noch einige Runden zusammen fahren, Kondi top. Geradeausfahrten bergab auch top. Und des mit den Kehren wird schon noch.


----------



## xt-radler (5. August 2011)

danke für die lobeshymnen, 
aber mein verstand sagt: noch viel arbeit, arbeit,arbeit!

hat mir aber auch super gefallen

bis zum nächsten mal.......


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2011)

Fahrt ihr eure "touren" eigentlich auch bei schlechterem wetter?


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eure "touren" eigentlich auch bei schlechterem wetter?



ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, losfahren bei regen nein. Wenn es unter der Tour regnet, Pech gehabt weiter radeln.


----------



## RolandMC (6. August 2011)

@ breyer, wie schauts morgen aus wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ breyer, wie schauts morgen aus wenn es nicht regnet?


Hob aweng wos bidschd! Muss amol schaua wias ma morg gehd! I ruf di oh!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

mal einige bewegte Bilder vom Samstag.
Kamerakind war Jochen.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27405746"]Treppentrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. August 2011)

Sehr schön! Macht Lust mal wieder eine Tour in der Fränkischen zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

ja war richtig schön, unsere fränkische hat schon was. Sind viele Treppen geworden, ich wollte meine weiche Feder in der Fox testen.


----------



## Cellini (8. August 2011)

Super Video!

Bin zurück vom AX und werds auf jeden Fall wieder machen 
Alles hat gehalten und einwandfrei funktioniert, keine Defekte oder so, Wetter hat auch ganz gut gepasst (bis auf die letzten zwei Tage). Ich hab mich dann doch für Stancius "Dynamite Trails" entschieden, war ganz ok fürs erste mal, allerdings war der Trailanteil eher gering, da geht bestimmt noch viel mehr wenn man sich besser auskennt.

Die Saint war auch eine sehr gute Wahl: Hat immer Power, selbst wenn sie heiss wird und die Beläge sehen sogar jetzt noch ganz gut aus.

Ich hab die Woche noch Urlaub, also wenn jemand ne Tour unternimmt gerne Bescheid geben, Gruß Boris


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Super Video!
> 
> Bin zurück vom AX und werds auf jeden Fall wieder machen
> Alles hat gehalten und einwandfrei funktioniert, keine Defekte oder so, Wetter hat auch ganz gut gepasst (bis auf die letzten zwei Tage). Ich hab mich dann doch für Stancius "Dynamite Trails" entschieden, war ganz ok fürs erste mal, allerdings war der Trailanteil eher gering, da geht bestimmt noch viel mehr wenn man sich besser auskennt.
> ...



Hi Alpencrosser werd heute um 15.30 Uhr ab Schwimmbad Ebermannstadt eine 25 KM Runde drehen.
Roland


----------



## were (8. August 2011)

15:30... da komm ich wahrscheinlich grad mal von der Arbeit wech 

Aber werd Heute auch mal wieder mein Radl entstauben. Hab noch nen Bashring rumfliegen den ich montieren muss. Und dann mal ne Hausrunde.

War vor lauter Hochtouren und Klettern schon fast a Monat nimma radln... Hoffentlich glabts nu


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

were schrieb:


> 15:30... da komm ich wahrscheinlich grad mal von der Arbeit wech
> 
> Aber werd Heute auch mal wieder mein Radl entstauben. Hab noch nen Bashring rumfliegen den ich montieren muss. Und dann mal ne Hausrunde.
> 
> War vor lauter Hochtouren und Klettern schon fast a Monat nimma radln... Hoffentlich glabts nu



 Einen Monat kein Rad!! Und das bei mehr Fahrtechnik 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (8. August 2011)

Hochtouren = Höhenlufttraining

Also quasi wie bei die profis


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

sind wieder daheim vom urlaub, wetter war gut, konnten alle projekte (neue und alte) fahren

@roland
die stelle mit den stufen ist extrem einfacher geworten, bin sie 5 mal gfahren, wegen den fotos, werd sie aber ned hochladen, sonst gibs wieder diskusionen mit kippbild usw


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

wie worn nan des Tjoch? Sind da auch Bilder dabei?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2011)

Geniale Bilder Das Nicolai scheint ja gut zu funktionieren

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

@roland
joch war top, 1000hm bergauf, davon ca 700hm fohren, der rest tragen, bei der abfahrt vom gipfel ist eine stelle unfahrbahr (für mich) dann beim abzweig wirds steil mit einigen kehren, aber ned zu schwer, danach etwas flacher aber verblockter, mit paar meter schieben, und wenns in den wald geht wirds nochmals intressant, sind einige schwere stelln dabei, die aber bei trocknen verhältnissen zu meistern sind, bei mir wars nass, da hab ich paar stelln ausgelassen, sollte fürm jochen aber machbar sein.

@jörg
nicolai funzt super, macht ordenlich spass mit der kistn.


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> Kipp das Bild gleich um 180° und schreib rein durch Erdrutsch heuer noch steiler. Bist beim 8 Bild geradaus gfoan oder hosd die Kurfn noch bakt


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geniale Bilder Das Nicolai scheint ja gut zu funktionieren
> 
> G.



das einzige das an seinem Nicolai gut funktioniert, ist der Tacho. Denn das ist ein Ciclo.


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kipp das Bild gleich um 180° und schreib rein durch Erdrutsch heuer noch steiler. Bist beim 8 Bild geradaus gfoan oder hosd die Kurfn noch bakt



logisch hab ich die kurven gfohren, war von t-joch tour


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

schmarrn, bild nr 8 muss dir doch bekannt sein, ist die trail tour, obwohl ich glaub ihr seids damals weiter unten eingestiegen, da habt ihr einige schöne stellen verpasst. falls wir uns die woch noch sehen, nehm dei karten mit, wegen paar weg beschreibungen


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> logisch hab ich die kurven gfohren, war von t-joch tour



Des Ding kommt mir nicht bekannt vor. Was bei mir allerdings nichts heisen soll.

Werd wahrscheinlich Mittwoch noch mal fahren, hab heut Jahresbestleistung gefahren 45 KM . Hatte noch einen Trainingspartner dabei, nein kein Gegenwind das war schon Gegensturm. hab gedacht mich blästs vom bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

so wie es ausschaut, haben wir die einzige woche erwischt, wo des wetter einigermasen gut war, davor hats nur gepisst und war kalt. gestern und heut wieder nur regen, da hätt ich keine lust zu fahren, denn auf 2600mh wirds schon recht frisch, aber vieleicht habt ihr glück, welch ortschaft übernacht ihr


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> so wie es ausschaut, haben wir die einzige woche erwischt, wo des wetter einigermasen gut war, davor hats nur gepisst und war kalt. gestern und heut wieder nur regen, da hätt ich keine lust zu fahren, denn auf 2600mh wirds schon recht frisch, aber vieleicht habt ihr glück, welch ortschaft übernacht ihr



wies ausschaut Mayerhofen wenn des Wetter nix is wird halt den ganzen Tag sauniert.
Laut Zoover haben wir das beste Wetter seit langem, durchgehend Sonnenschein.


----------



## macmount (8. August 2011)

sind wieder daheim vom urlaub, wetter war gut, konnten alle projekte (neue und alte) fahren

Super Buildln Peter - wo warst denn???


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2011)

tirol


----------



## Saddamchen (8. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> tirol



Keine Tourenbeschreibungen im Netz!!!

A boor bewechda Buildl von unserm verpissten Fichtelausflug!!!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27454294"]http://vimeo.com/27454294[/ame]


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/27454294


  Ich hätt (auch) gern ein Fully


----------



## macmount (9. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> tirol



sehr genaue beschreibung


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2011)

@bernd 
hast du noch urlaub??


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

na der is scho wieder auf Arbeit.
@Bernd schön hosd unser glans Wideo gschniddn. Des könn ma uns in Winda schö voan Kamin onschaua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> sehr genaue beschreibung



Des langd für dich Longhoorada lonns eh ned einreisn.


----------



## Cellini (9. August 2011)

@Roland: Gestern wär noch zu früh für mich gewesen, musste erst mal nen 
              Erholungsschlaf einlegen. Ich check jetzt mal das Radl durch und 
              dann hätt ich ab heut Nachmittag Zeit.

@Peter: Bekommst noch das Stanciu-Buch zurück! Ich darf nur nicht      vergessen es mal mitzunehmen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> @Roland: Gestern wär noch zu früh für mich gewesen, musste erst mal nen
> Erholungsschlaf einlegen. Ich check jetzt mal das Radl durch und
> dann hätt ich ab heut Nachmittag Zeit.
> 
> @Peter: Bekommst noch das Stanciu-Buch zurück! Ich darf nur nicht      vergessen es mal mitzunehmen.



Ja so ein Erholungschlaf wirkt Wunder. Hab ich damals auch gebraucht.
Heute geht leider nix, bin gestern viel gefahren. Erst Mittwoch wieder.

Roland


----------



## macmount (9. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des langd für dich Longhoorada lonns eh ned einreisn.



ich wer gleich bei dir wos aireissn - hol heut mei audo beim römer - ward ner wenni kumm


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> hol heut mei audo beim römer - ward ner wenni kumm



*unbekannt verzogen*


----------



## macmount (9. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *unbekannt verzogen*



Hoffentlich nach Australien - do koosd die känguruus aufm sagg geeh
bis donn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hätt (auch) gern ein Fully



Geht mit dem Hardtail genauso gut, man darf die Treppen nur nicht im DH Modus runterfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

Werd morgen Nachmittag, bei entsprechendem Wetter, ein fränkisches Tourchen machen.


----------



## Cellini (10. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen Nachmittag, bei entsprechendem Wetter, ein fränkisches Tourchen machen.



Bin dabei! Falls das Wetter hält einfach nochmal Bescheid geben wanns losgehen kann.


----------



## Schoschi (10. August 2011)

Moin Beinand
Hab grad meine erste Geheimtrainingseinheit hinter mir, am Judenfriehof oben hätt ich mich gleich dazulegen können, und am Kirschentrail hab ich das Radl gleich mal in die Büsche gelassen und bin zu Fuß weiter runter gerannt, nicht dass ich auf die Schnautze fliege. Tja, man muss halt wissen wann es Zeit ist zu gehen(bzw. rennen)
hey Roland, hast nächste Woche mal Zeit für dein alten Feund für ne Wiedereingliederungsrunde?


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Falls das Wetter hält einfach nochmal Bescheid geben wanns losgehen kann.



Gib mir mal deine handynummer.


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Beinand
> Hab grad meine erste Geheimtrainingseinheit hinter mir, am Judenfriehof oben hätt ich mich gleich dazulegen können, und am Kirschentrail hab ich das Radl gleich mal in die Büsche gelassen und bin zu Fuß weiter runter gerannt, nicht dass ich auf die Schnautze fliege. Tja, man muss halt wissen wann es Zeit ist zu gehen(bzw. rennen)
> hey Roland, hast nächste Woche mal Zeit für dein alten Feund für ne Wiedereingliederungsrunde?




Ja geht scho was
Bin aber jetzt erst mal 4 Tage im Trainingscamp im Zillertal.
Hab einen Anfänger dabei der das BIG Mountain Riden lernen will.
Kommt aus Leutenbach fängt mit J an und hört mit ochen auf.


----------



## Cellini (10. August 2011)

Zillertal fand ich super  Himmelfahrt und Höllenritt sind echt super zum üben, da ist eigentlich alles mit dabei.


----------



## xt-radler (10. August 2011)

@Roland: was macht ihr genau? könnt ich da auch mit schieben.....


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

xt-radler schrieb:


> @Roland: was macht ihr genau? könnt ich da auch mit schieben.....



Freilich da kannst du sogar fahren.
Um 15.30 Uhr am Schwimmbadparkplatz in Ebermannstadt.


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

War heute eine schöne Bike Runde, Boris, Heiko, Jochen und Ich sind die Burggailener Runde gefahren und haben noch Höhenweg bis Jägersteig mitgenommen.
32 KM und um die 1000HM. Alle haben gut durchgehalten 
Größte Steigung 32% und 36% Gefälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (10. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute eine schöne Bike Runde, Boris, Heiko, Jochen und Ich sind die Burggailener Runde gefahren und haben noch Höhenweg bis Jägersteig mitgenommen.
> 32 KM und um die 1000HM. Alle haben gut durchgehalten
> Größte Steigung 32% und 36% Gefälle.



wie der lügt


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wie der lügt



ja ich wollte dich nicht schlecht da stehen lassen.
Also 3 Mann haben gut durchgehalten.


----------



## Axalp (11. August 2011)

Hat jemand am Samstag Interesse an einer CC-Tour ab Pottenstein?


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2011)

ich muss samstag ab pottenst a tour guiden, mit ca 13 bikern/inen, werd klumpentaltour mit erweiterung fahren


----------



## kubikjch (11. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja ich wollte dich nicht schlecht da stehen lassen.
> Also 3 Mann haben gut durchgehalten.



Breier Modus an: Oarsch


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Breier Modus an: Oarsch



geh in dein Bett und schlaf!! Ned dasd morgen wieder ned rauskummsd und grantig bist. ich muss dich ja jetzt 4 Tage ertragen.


----------



## Axalp (12. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich muss samstag ab pottenst a tour guiden, mit ca 13 bikern/inen, werd klumpentaltour mit erweiterung fahren



13!!???!!

  

Die Erweiterung ist doch dem Roland sei Lieblingstour?


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2011)

ja, mit gössweinsteiner berg u pferdeloch usw, 43km u 1000hm


----------



## rebirth (12. August 2011)

was für ne durschnittsgeschwindigkeit fahrt ihr denn bei so ner tour? würd mich ma interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. August 2011)

Es fährt jeder so schnell wie er mag (kann).

Auf den Peter müss'mer am Berg sowieso immer warten...


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Es fährt jeder so schnell wie er mag (kann).
> 
> Auf den Peter müss'mer am Berg sowieso immer warten...



ich bin ja auch der älterste


----------



## Saddamchen (12. August 2011)

Morgn konni ned!!
Wos gedn am Sunndoch? Obber blus a Dur. 
Im Bikepark wori heud!


----------



## Cellini (14. August 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgn konni ned!!
> Wos gedn am Sunndoch? Obber blus a Dur.
> Im Bikepark wori heud!



Sers, werd heut Nachmittag ne Runde fahren! So gegen 1300 Uhr?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. August 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sers, werd heut Nachmittag ne Runde fahren! So gegen 1300 Uhr?


Mist Boris,
war leider schon unterwegs.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2011)

zurück von einem verlängerten Wochenende in Öst.
natürlich einige Actionsfotos, die ab S5 kann ich leider nicht mehr zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (15. August 2011)

Seid ihr auch radgefahren oder wurde nur gesoffen und den Dirndln nachgeglotzt?


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch radgefahren oder wurde nur gesoffen und den Dirndln nachgeglotzt?



Räder hatten wir gar nicht dabei, Klamotten und Rucksäcke hatten wir nur zu "Showzwecken" an, kommt einfach besser wenn man sich sportlich betrinkt.


----------



## Axalp (15. August 2011)




----------



## Saddamchen (15. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> zurück von einem verlängerten Wochenende in Öst.
> natürlich einige Actionsfotos, die ab S5 kann ich leider nicht mehr zeigen.



20:34 Uhr!!!!! 
Voll wie ein Haubitze!! Gut gemacht!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. August 2011)

Quali nicht so gut da mit meinem Digitalfoto gefilmt, die Location dürfte bekannt sein.
Kamerakind: Heiko

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27783015"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2011)

Hatte gestern Zeit und keine Lust auf grosse Tour.
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15638


----------



## Cellini (18. August 2011)

Video find ich echt gut gemacht! Und natürlich auch super gefahren. 

Morgen müsste mein neuer Lenker ankommen , und Sonntag und Montag hab ich den jeweils den ganzen Tag zum Üben Zeit!


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2011)

Hi, ich habe am Montag ab 15:30 ein Leihbike. Fährt jemand am Montag irgendwo durch den Wald? Ich soll das Bike am Dienstag DRECKIG abgeben =) 
Ich selbst kenne keine "Wege"...


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2011)

ich fahre am Montag durch den Wald! Allerdings 350 KM entfernt. 
Bin leider Montag, Dienstag nicht da sonst hätten wir fahren können.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2011)

Hmm, das ist schade! Vielleicht cancel ich auch die "Probefahrt".. Ma guggn =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. August 2011)

martina u ich fohren morgen um 10.00uhr maximilian krotten tour, falls aner mitfährt, soll bescheid sagn


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich fohren morgen um 10.00uhr maximilian krotten tour, falls aner mitfährt, soll bescheid sagn



Na, ich werd ma wos in der fränkischen suchen.


----------



## Cellini (21. August 2011)

Sehr geil, ich mag meinen neuen Lenker 

Fährt morgen jemand was?


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2011)

ich, fohr um 15.15uhr ab rotenbühl


----------



## Cellini (21. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich, fohr um 15.15uhr ab rotenbühl



Super, dann bis morgen!


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2011)

ok


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ok



Geh in dein Bett, begieb dich direkt dort hin, gehe nicht über die Kloschüssel.


----------



## rebirth (21. August 2011)

Hellau! Ich bekomme morgen, wie schon gesagt ein Testbike. Kann mich jemand mitnehmen durch nen Wald? Ich hole es um 15:15 ab, ich denke ich komme so gegen 15:30/15:45 vom Händler weg. Bin dann mit dem Mtb im Kofferraum unterwegs und könnte irgendwo hin kommen.


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geh in dein Bett, begieb dich direkt dort hin, gehe nicht über die Kloschüssel.



scho wieder voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. August 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hellau! Ich bekomme morgen, wie schon gesagt ein Testbike. Kann mich jemand mitnehmen durch nen Wald? Ich hole es um 15:15 ab, ich denke ich komme so gegen 15:30/15:45 vom Händler weg. Bin dann mit dem Mtb im Kofferraum unterwegs und könnte irgendwo hin kommen.



zu späht gelesen und werst auch für mich zu späht in der fränkischen gwesen.


@boris
bist gut ham komma, hast ziemlich fertig ausgschaut aufm guckhüll die hitz macht an schon  k.o


----------



## rebirth (22. August 2011)

Scho rumm..


----------



## Cellini (22. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> zu späht gelesen und werst auch für mich zu späht in der fränkischen gwesen.
> 
> 
> @boris
> bist gut ham komma, hast ziemlich fertig ausgschaut aufm guckhüll die hitz macht an schon  k.o




Jo, hab oben kurz pausiert, dann gings wieder. Hab dann noch den Block am Hangkantentrail(?) gemeistert  und die zweite Kurve am Jägersteig geschafft, dann bin ich gemütlich (und voll kaputt) über Streitberg zurückgerollt. 

Mitm Peter fahr ich so bald nicht mehr alleine, voll das brutale Tempo hat der vorgelegt und dann hat ihm auch noch die Hitze überhaupt nix ausgemacht 
War aber eine sehr schöne Tour, so manches Eck war neu für mich


----------



## 0815p (23. August 2011)

fohr morgen a kurze runde, um 15.30 materhornparke-trail richt engelhardsberg-riesenburg-b.d.s-höhenweg usw.
falls jemand noch urlaub hat und lust hat, bescheid sagn


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2011)

wir sind auch wieder zurück, jetzt weis der Bernd endlich wie sich sein Bike über hunderte von HM auf dem Rücken anfühlt.
Und des ganze bei mindestens 36° in der Wand.
ich hoff er verkaft sei Roggi ned.


----------



## Schoschi (23. August 2011)

Alter Vadder, nicolai hat den ersten Prototypen mit Pinion gebaut, und das mit erstaunlich wenig gewicht............wenn sich das bewährt dann *******gal was das kostet.....dann wirds bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

Ist schon optisch ein Traumteil...und mit geschätzten 16,5kg fahrfertig absolut aktzeptabel

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. August 2011)

Tjo aber 15,3 kilo Gewicht ohne Pedale und mit Mountainking Reifen. Bei gescheiten Reifen und Pedalen wiegt das Teil noch mal 1 kg mehr 

Wie schafft ihrs denn bei der Hitze zu biken? Mir ist das aktuell zu viel des guten, da schwitzt man ja im sitzen


----------



## RolandMC (23. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Alter Vadder, nicolai hat den ersten Prototypen mit Pinion gebaut, und das mit erstaunlich wenig gewicht............wenn sich das bewährt dann *******gal was das kostet.....dann wirds bestellt!





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist schon optisch ein Traumteil...und mit geschätzten 16,5kg fahrfertig absolut aktzeptabel
> 
> G.



Nicolai muss den Alutech Vorsprung wieder wett machen. Die G-Box ist überholt.


----------



## Axalp (23. August 2011)

Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem gemütlichen Wochenende am Geisskopf / Spicak? Wir würden am 03./04.09. fahren wollen. Kein Rennerles oder hohe Drops - hauptsache dumm "waafen" und Spass haben.


----------



## Schoschi (24. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicolai muss den Alutech Vorsprung wieder wett machen. Die G-Box ist überholt.



Im Endurobereicht denk ich auch, G-Box hat aber noch andere Vorzüge.....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

Würde auch eher sagen das nicht die G-Boxx überholt ist, sondern,  zumidest im Mountainbikebereich, die Rohloffnabe ohne G-Boxx einen besseren Ersatz gefunden hat....wenns denn hält das Pinion

G.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem gemütlichen Wochenende am Geisskopf / Spicak? Wir würden am 03./04.09. fahren wollen. Kein Rennerles oder hohe Drops - hauptsache dumm "waafen" und Spass haben.



 ... Check ! 

los Breyer


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Interesse an einem gemütlichen Wochenende am Geisskopf / Spicak? Wir würden am 03./04.09. fahren wollen. Kein Rennerles oder hohe Drops - hauptsache dumm "waafen" und Spass haben.



aber in saalbach überall drüber klatschen


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Check !
> 
> los Breyer


Breyer ist in Urlaub.
Ich hoffe für immer.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und des ganze bei mindestens 36° in der Wand.
> .


.... in der Wand und dort im Schatten!:kotz:

Obber schö wors drozdem



JansonJanson schrieb:


> ... Check !
> 
> los Breyer



Breyer ist  da noch an  dem großen See Unterhalb Italien/Frankreich oberhalb Libyen/Tunesien!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Breyer ist in Urlaub.
> Ich hoffe für immer.


 Wenn ich dich ned seh is des scho Urlaub!!!


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2011)

@ red
morgen um 14.00 uhr matterhornparke, oder was anderes, mir egal, kenn eh scho alles auswendig


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ red
> morgen um 14.00 uhr matterhornparke, oder was anderes, mir egal, kenn eh scho alles auswendig



Ich werd des ned schaffen, da ich in Nürnberg schaffen muss. Mir sind zwei Bremsen und eine Gasanlage dazwischengekommen.


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2011)

alles klaro


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2011)

Nu schnell aboor Bilder von unserm Saunagang!!!!
Viel Fotos homma ned gmachd. Am ersdn doch homma Angsd vorm Gwidder ghabdt und am zweidn Dooch hobbi gmand ich muß vor Hitz freggn!!






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


...... und der Roland is doch a Sagggesichd!!!!





[/url][/IMG]

Gfilmd hommer viel mid der Gobro obber des zumschnibsln schaffi nimmer vorm Beachurlaub!


----------



## Schoschi (25. August 2011)

Hat der Roland was geraucht?


----------



## Saddamchen (25. August 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hat der Roland was geraucht?


A Düdn mid frischm Breitmaulkraut!!!


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2011)

Schöne Buildn wos is des geteiltes Kinn?


----------



## Axalp (25. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...Mir sind zwei Bremsen und eine Gasanlage dazwischengekommen...



Der Jan...



Schöne Bilder (bis auf eins...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2011)

Falls jemand zufällig die Tage an der Kanzel fährt:
Hab bei der Abfahrt meine Sonnenbrille irgendwo verloren..  
Sie ist schwarz mit ein paar weißen Streifen.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (27. August 2011)

Sers
Ihr kennt doch bestimmt den Weg vom Frauenstein (Muggendorf) nunter, könnt ihr mir mal sagn wie ma da diese riesenlangen Treppen runterkommt? In der Stadt sin die für mich ka Problem, einfach vr entlasten und dann hinten dosiert bremsen und des halt mit ner gscheiten Gschwindigkeit. Mei Problem mit den Treppen im Wald is das ich da net so schnell werden will, wecha Steilheit und Kurven... Wie mach ich des mit meim 80mm Hardtail? Ich mein mitn vr bremsen geht halt auch sau schlecht, und bloß mitn hr weiß ich net ob die Traktion langt. 
Geht ja offensichtlich anderen auch so, sonst gäbs da net extra umfahrungen


----------



## Schoschi (27. August 2011)

Sers,

mitm Hardtail ist das eh bissl anspruchsvoller sag ich mal, und mit 80mm Federweg erst recht. Dann wahrscheinlich ne Racegeometrie......!
Sowas wird aber zum Großteil mitm Vorderrrad zamgebremst, die Mischung beider Bremsen machts eben. Bevor du sowas alleine probierst schließ dich lieber hier mal nen Trupp an dann sagt man dir schon was du mit deinem Hardtail versuchen kannst und wie man das am besten anstellt....lustig ist so ne Tour immer, auch wenn du die groben Sachen tragen musst, das ist wurscht...


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2011)

morgen Schorschi auch schon auf.


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2011)

wos geht morgen??


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2011)

Leutenbach- Signalstein
Leutenbach- Wichsenstein
Leutenbach- Lindelberg
Leutenbach- Egloffst.
Leutenbach- Kanzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (27. August 2011)

Ich will morgen auch fahren!


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leutenbach- Signalstein
> Leutenbach- Wichsenstein
> Leutenbach- Lindelberg
> Leutenbach- Egloffst.
> Leutenbach- Kanzel



alles auf einmal
sind um 10.00uhr bei dir


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles auf einmal
> sind um 10.00uhr bei dir



Ja ich denke so 4000 HM und 120 KM.
Alles klar bis morgen Jochen fährt auch mit.


----------



## Axalp (28. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2011)

@jochen
dein gedächtnisweg richt rabeneck habens neu gemacht, da kann mer jetzt mitn dreirad durchfohren


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @jochen
> dein gedächtnisweg richt rabeneck habens neu gemacht, da kann mer jetzt mitn dreirad durchfohren



Alles schöne hat eimal ein Ende!!


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2011)

fohr morgen a techno tour ab behringersmühl, falls aner zeit hat, um 14.00uhr


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2011)

Würd gern aber ich kann nicht. Muss was arbeiten, ach ich scheizz auf mein Leben immer nur Arbeit!


----------



## Cellini (1. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen a techno tour ab behringersmühl, falls aner zeit hat, um 14.00uhr



Hi Peter, also ich hätt da voll Lust drauf, hab morgen auch frei, aber ich muss vormittags zum Zahnarzt. 
Je nachdem wie ich danach drauf bin würd ich gern mitkommen- ich geb um halb eins nochmal Bescheid wenn das nicht zu spät ist?


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2011)

schick mir ne sms, da ich nach der arbeit direkt nach behringersmühl fahr und nemmer online bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (1. September 2011)

Geht klar!


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2011)

Eine lange und beschwerliche Tour gestern.


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2011)

ja, um 5.30 uhr losgfahren, und um 22.30uhr heim kumma, aber schö wars


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, um 5.30 uhr losgfahren, und um 22.30uhr heim kumma, aber schö wars



5.00 Uhr losgefahren und um 23.00 Uhr daheim gewesen.
Aber sehr schön wars und einen sehr guten Fahrer kennengelernt der auch noch in einer wunderschönen Gegend wohnt und uns bestimmt das ein oder andere mal guiden wird.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2011)

sag mal peter, dass mit dem spotten nimmt aber langsam überhand. die ständigen pausen würden mir auf den keks gehen. man muss sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn der wanderer uns teilweise so feindselig gegenüber steht, wenn jetzt auch noch die radfahrer, die wege blockieren. die besten erfahren habe ich bisher gemacht, wenn man an einer gruppe wanderer vorbei dingelt und die aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus kommen. da gibt es in der regel kein blödes geschwätz.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2011)

Das wichtigste Bild zum Schluß!!!!!!!
Liteville und ich nähren sich.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sag mal peter, dass mit dem spotten nimmt aber langsam überhand. die ständigen pausen würden mir auf den keks gehen. man muss sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn der wanderer uns teilweise so feindselig gegenüber steht, wenn jetzt auch noch die radfahrer, die wege blockieren. die besten erfahren habe ich bisher gemacht, wenn man an einer gruppe wanderer vorbei dingelt und die aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus kommen. da gibt es in der regel kein blödes geschwätz.



Wir hatten wie fast immer keine Probleme mit dem Fußvolk. Auf solchen Trail wie der der auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, bewegen sich in der Regel nicht viele Wanderer auf und ab.
Nur der Gipfel war voll, aber da kamen sie von einem andern Wanderpfad. Ohne Sicherung würden viele Stellen nicht machbar sein, oder mit einem blöden Sturz enden. Die Pausen sind willkommen da der Weg bergab midestens genauso Anstrengend ist wie bergauf. Ausserdem denke ich das sich Wanderer emhr aufregen wenn man an Ihnen zügig vorbei pfeift, als wenn man wartet und sie vorbei lässt.


----------



## Axalp (4. September 2011)

Ich muss sagen: Ihr spinnt alle zusammen...   

Geile Action!


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2011)

ok, dann sag ich es mal anders. die typen die da auf dem bild mit rum stehen und im zweifelsfall halten, machen das foto kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2011)

Stimmt ...für ein gutes Foto sollte man schon mal was riskieren 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ok, dann sag ich es mal anders. die typen die da auf dem bild mit rum stehen und im zweifelsfall halten, machen das foto kaputt.



Das lass ich gelten. Oder es sollte halt nur der fahren, der es auch kann.
Man sehe das letzte nachgepostete einzelne Bild ich auf einem 901´er mir nur einer Hand am Lenker und minimaler Schutzbekleidung. Ich denke das ist mit einer S6 Stelle gleichzusetzen.Nicht mal ein Spotter traute sich da mit hin.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. September 2011)

Top Bilder, echt geil !!


----------



## OldSchool (4. September 2011)

Geile Action. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Das lass ich gelten. Oder es sollte halt nur der fahren, der es auch kann.
> Man sehe das letzte nachgepostete einzelne Bild ich auf einem 901´er mir nur einer Hand am Lenker und minimaler Schutzbekleidung. Ich denke das ist mit einer S6 Stelle gleichzusetzen.Nicht mal ein Spotter traute sich da mit hin.




Deine "stylischen" weiten, baggystyle, Klamotten hätten bei einem Sturz deinen Fall wie ein Fallschirm abgebremst.


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2011)

fohr morgen ab 15.30 matterhorn eine schnell trailtour, da es schon recht bald dunkel wird im wald, falls jemand lust hat


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen ab 15.30 matterhorn eine schnell trailtour, da es schon recht bald dunkel wird im wald, falls jemand lust hat



Bin ned dabei, hab heut mein Balkon runtergerissen und morgen kommt der Schreiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B3ppo (5. September 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen: Ihr spinnt alle zusammen...



Sagt der Road- und Bachgapper


----------



## Axalp (5. September 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Sagt der Road- und Bachgapper



Wer macht auch sowas? Ich bin doch net verrückt!!!


----------



## mistertom52070 (6. September 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wer macht auch sowas? Ich bin doch net verrückt!!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2011)

sauber gsprunga alter Schwarwälder.


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2011)

Markus du bist a Sack!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Markus du bist a Sack!!!!!!!!!!!



Schorschi du bist a Säckchen.


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2011)

Hast recht. Eins ohne Eier. Also das Gap wär mir a weng zu groß. Net mal mit an Schnaps und Grußppenzwang..........obwohl das hab ich schon öfter gesagt.....

Noch ca. zwei Wochen Terminsachen auf der Baustelle, dann geht mein persönliches Herbsttraining los, Nicolaus kriegt ein kleines Lenker-Geo-Upgrade....dann brauch ich paar Erfolgserlebnisse. Wenn man so die Bilder sieht die da gepostet werden..........!


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hast recht. Eins ohne Eier. Also das Gap wär mir a weng zu groß. Net mal mit an Schnaps und Grußppenzwang..........obwohl das hab ich schon öfter gesagt.....
> 
> Noch ca. zwei Wochen Terminsachen auf der Baustelle, dann geht mein persönliches Herbsttraining los, Nicolaus kriegt ein kleines Lenker-Geo-Upgrade....dann brauch ich paar Erfolgserlebnisse. Wenn man so die Bilder sieht die da gepostet werden..........!



Lass mich aber bei deinem Erfogserlebniss dabei sein.


----------



## Schoschi (6. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lass mich aber bei deinem Erfogserlebniss dabei sein.



Jo, den Herbst foar ma mol gscheit!!!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2011)

hat jemand ne radflasche aufm treppentrail nach muggendorf verloren? aufschrift "ghost"..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. September 2011)

was geht am wochend??

jetzt werd ich erst mal nach nürnberch fohren, die hüpfer anschaun


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> was geht am wochend??
> 
> jetzt werd ich erst mal nach nürnberch fohren, die hüpfer anschaun





Ja schau mol der Breyer si glab ich a drom. Viel. springd der ja a.


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2011)

xTr3Me

bin um 1000 uhr in rotenbühl


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> xTr3Me
> 
> bin um 1000 uhr in rotenbühl


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2011)

@Christian 
war gut heut, ne lockere tour.
hab mir den rahmen mal angschaut, ich würd zuschlagen


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Christian
> war gut heut, ne lockere tour.
> hab mir den rahmen mal angschaut, ich würd zuschlagen



Locker ist gut..  - mir hats auf alle Fälle Spaß gemacht 

Ja das Angebot schaut gut aus, allerdings bin ich schon am grübeln. Wenn ich eine adäquate Ausstattung dazu kaufe, damit das Radl hinterher keine 15-16 Kilo wiegt wirds teurer als geplant. Brauch ja auch noch eine entsprechende Gabel :X
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man so ein Radl auch mit ner Bereifung a la MM Vertstar usw fahren muss. Da ist bei mir die Luft bergauf genauso schnell raus wie bei deim Platten heut


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2011)

Bin heut erst um 10.45 Uhr ab Leutenbach losgefahren, Jochen war dabei. Wollte eigentlich früher los bin aber gestern von 10.30 Uhr bis ca. 19.00 Uhr hoffnungslos beim Nachbarn versumpft. Alkoholgehalt mindestens 2,5 Promille und nix gessn. Kondition heute Jochen hat mich hoffnungslos versägt. Aber wenigstens 700HM und ca. 25KM.


----------



## RolandMC (11. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Locker ist gut..  - mir hats auf alle Fälle Spaß gemacht
> 
> Ja das Angebot schaut gut aus, allerdings bin ich schon am grübeln. Wenn ich eine adäquate Ausstattung dazu kaufe, damit das Radl hinterher keine 15-16 Kilo wiegt wirds teurer als geplant. Brauch ja auch noch eine entsprechende Gabel :X
> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass man so ein Radl auch mit ner Bereifung a la MM Vertstar usw fahren muss. Da ist bei mir die Luft bergauf genauso schnell raus wie bei deim Platten heut



Warst heut mal dabei!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst heut mal dabei!



Jop. Wollte mir mal nen Eindruck vom Helius AM verschaffen, da mein Rahmen ja nix taugt.. Sitzstrebe hat nen Haarriss. Liegt schon ne Ecke satter das Helius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ....Bin aber gestern von 10.30 Uhr bis ca. 19.00 Uhr hoffnungslos beim Nachbarn versumpft. Alkoholgehalt mindestens 2,5 Promille und nix gessn. Kondition heute Jochen hat mich hoffnungslos versägt. Aber wenigstens 700HM und ca. 25KM.


War bei mir gestern ähnlich. Allerdings von 19:00 Uhr bis 01:00 Uhr.


----------



## JulH (12. September 2011)

servus, fahrt ihr die woche? Würde gern mal mitfahrn bei euch.


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> servus, fahrt ihr die woche? Würde gern mal mitfahrn bei euch.



ich evt am mittwoch um 15.30uhr bei matterhornparke, aber noch ned sicher, was fährst du CC oder touren oder


----------



## Schoschi (12. September 2011)

Hi,

wer hat eigentlich von der Reisbergabfahrt das Brett über den Baum weggemacht? Oder besser gefragt wer hats damals hingemacht und könnte dieser Jene vielleicht wieder eins hinmachen!!!! Und wenn man schon mal dabei ist vielleicht mal von oben bis unten mit der Motorsense durchgehen!!!!


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2011)

machs halt selber, fauler sack


----------



## JulH (12. September 2011)

Ich fahr die gleichen Wege wie ihr, zumindest den Bildern und Videos nach. Fahrtechnisch bin ich noch ned auf euern level, aber denk ich kann ganz gut mithalten. Mittwoch wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. September 2011)

alles klar, bis mittwoch


----------



## Saddamchen (12. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wer hat eigentlich von der Reisbergabfahrt das Brett über den Baum weggemacht? Oder besser gefragt wer hats damals hingemacht und könnte dieser Jene vielleicht wieder eins hinmachen!!!! Und wenn man schon mal dabei ist vielleicht mal von oben bis unten mit der Motorsense durchgehen!!!!



Wie bisdn du aufm Reisberch kumma?
 Hobda etz wohl an Shuddlservice in Hagnboch?


----------



## Schoschi (13. September 2011)

Elektrofahrrad..........!


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2011)

@JulH
respekt, super gfohren, kontie gut, technik super.hoff wir fahren noch öfters touren mitnanter



christian, technik ist scho besser und kontie, musst halt mehr fohren, dann werd des scho


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

auf gut deutsch alles MIST  -Ich werd eben hart trainieren. 

Nach der Tour frag ich mich jetzt noch mehr was ich mit nem neuen rahmen machen soll. auf der einen seite würde mir der federweg von nem enduro sicherlich helfen die wege zu fahren, auf der anderen reicht mei konti für ne schwere kistn net 
hoffe blos mei hinterbau bricht net gar durch.. dann kann ich nur noch mit die händ unterm oasch die berg runter rutschen...


----------



## Cellini (14. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> auf gut deutsch alles MIST  -Ich werd eben hart trainieren.
> 
> Nach der Tour frag ich mich jetzt noch mehr was ich mit nem neuen rahmen machen soll. auf der einen seite würde mir der federweg von nem enduro sicherlich helfen die wege zu fahren, auf der anderen reicht mei konti für ne schwere kistn net
> hoffe blos mei hinterbau bricht net gar durch.. dann kann ich nur noch mit die händ unterm oasch die berg runter rutschen...




Hmja, bei Canyon gibts ja grad reduzierte Sachen, vielleicht ist noch ein günstiges Torque dabei?


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2011)

ich glaub er kauft sich ka canyon mehr


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Hi Cellini,

ja da gibts grad ganz gute Angebote. Allerdings ist mein Vertrauen in die Marke irgendwie verloren. Das Strive wäre bei Canyon jetzt das interessanteste Bike, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich damit zufrieden werde. Wobei der Roland ja sehr zufrieden damit ist? 
Das Torque ist eher was zum Bergab-Ballern finde ich. Also wenn es wider Erwarten doch ein Canyon werden sollte, dann ein Strive. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt. 

Ansonsten finde ich bei Nicolai das AC und das AM interessant. Letzteres würde mir denke ich eher liegen, da das AC kein Fortschritt in Sachen Federweg darstellt und wieder eher was für Guckhüll/Spitzkehrentrail, aber nicht für Brotzeittrail usw wäre. Natürlich kann man das damit auch fahren .. aber ich denke mitm AM gehts leichter. 

Hm.. sonst kenn ich nichts was mir gefällt und interessant wäre. Aso: Leidwill wäre interessant, da leicht+steif+Zulassung für Gabeln bis 180mm(!). Aber die (meisten) Leute die das Radl fahren sind miräußerst unsympathisch und das "Drumherum" geht mir auf den Sack. Außerdem ist der Hinterbau nicht besser, als der meines NerveAMs.


----------



## Cellini (14. September 2011)

Ich hätt nen Cube Fritzz 20 Zoll im Angebot, allerdings nur den Frame- vom Nerve AM dürfte da leider gar nichts passen.

Mein Strive wird morgen geliefert 

Also ich hab ja auch ein Nerve xc und ein Rennrad von Canyon und war eher von der guten Quali überzeugt, bei mir hat halt einfach alles gehalten. Ich glaub da kann man bei fast jeder Marke Glück oder Pech haben. Ein Bekannter von mir fährt Cube AMS und da geht die ganze Zeit was dran kaputt, ein anderer fährt Bulls und hat jetzt schon den vierten Rahmenbruch in drei Jahren...

Liteville find ich unverschämt viel zu teuer!...(ohne eines je in Natura gesehen zu haben)


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

20 Zoll ist mir leider zu groÃ 

Der Strive Rahmen ist recht gÃ¼nstig im Angebot. 900â¬ ist da schon eine Ansage.. puuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (14. September 2011)

Der Strive Rahmen ist recht günstig im Angebot. 900 ist da schon eine Ansage.. puuh.[/QUOTE]

Ja, diesem Lockangebot konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen  ausserdem gefällt mir das 2011er Design besser als die Kommenden Farbmodelle.

Willst Du jetzt eigentlich mehr Federweg oder nur nen anderen Rahmen weil Dein Nerve AM Rahmen kaputt ist-das Rahmenteil bekommst doch bestimmt günstig erstetzt von Canyon, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Hallo,

den Hinterbau krieg ich auf Garantie ausgetauscht. Allerdings ist das ein waschechter Konstruktionsfehler. Das heißt konkret: Wenn ich den Hinterbau austauschen lasse, brauch ich kein halbes Jahr warten bis der Riss an der gleichen Stelle wieder auftritt. Dein XC müsste auch betroffen sein. Ist es aus 2009? Schau mal an der rechten Sitzstrebe oberhalb der Schweißnaht am Steg. 

Ich will mehr Federweg und einen neuen Rahmen  - es sollte was um die 160mm werden, also theoretisch würde das Strive da passen. Allerdings habe ich bei Canyon ein recht komisches Gefühl..


----------



## Cellini (14. September 2011)

Da müsst ich noch mal nachsehen welcher Jahrgang mein XC ist. Aber der Hinterbau ist noch top in Ordnung, hab ihn auch schon ordentlich belastet auch mit Gepäck und so.

Also nachdem ich das Strive vom Roland schon gesehen habe mach ich mir da keine Sorgen bezüglich der Stabilität. 

Ein anderer Punkt ist halt der Kostenfaktor- bei Canyon bekommt man z.B. aktuell den Torque Rahmen für ca. 1100 Euro. Bei anderen Marken wie Nikolai oder Liteville zahlt man gut das Doppelte, und ob deren Rahmen unbedingt länger halten oder besser sind bezweifle ich jetzt mal...


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Also das Torque ist mehr als ausgereift und komplett Bikepark-tauglich. Da braucht man sich imo keine Gedanken bzgl der Stabilität machen.
Wenn es bei mir ein Strive wird, dann eh erst im nächsten Jahr. Da ich keine Gabel usw. dafür habe würde ich das eh als Komplettrad kaufen. P/L-Verhältnis ist bei Canyon, wenn man mal von meinem Hinterbau absieht, sehr gut. Wenn man sich die Teile einzeln kaufen muss, dann wird es sehr teuer!


----------



## rebirth (14. September 2011)

Was willst du denn haben für den fritzz rahmen?


----------



## JulH (15. September 2011)

@ Peter
danke Werd auf jeden fall noch öfters bei euch mitfahrn. Sonntag is halt schlecht bei mir.


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2011)

Hab gestern eigentlich reinschreiben wollen, das Leidwill und Nicolai der letzte überteuerte Scheizz ist, alle die solche Räder fahren ein gestörtes Sexualleben haben aber ich konnte mich nicht anmelden.
Dafür steht es heute da.
Boris herzlichen Glückwunsch zum einzig echten Bike.
Christian es kann nur ein wahres Bike geben (Strive).
Peter tut mir leid das du immer noch *nur* ein Helius fährst.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2011)

Hab zum Peter auch gesagt "jetzt kannst auch mal was gescheits fohrn!" als er mir das helius rüber gereicht hat xD


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2011)

ich glaube ich hätte das Helius nicht gefahren, das macht dir doch die ganze Fahrtechnik kaputt.
Also!! Wenn daS sTRIVE IM mOMENT WIRKLICH NUR 900 Öcken kostet, was will man da noch überlegen?!
Alles andere kostet mindestens doppelt so viel:eekIch fahre das Bike ja nun schon sehr lange!! Ich würde es mir wieder kaufenum die Zeit bis zum 601`er zu überbrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> um die Zeit bis zum 601`er zu überbrücken.



Wage es nicht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2011)

darf ich mal vorsichtig fragen was an liteville so besonders sein soll?


----------



## Axalp (16. September 2011)

Liteville: Alles andere ist eben nur ein Fahrrad!


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gestern eigentlich reinschreiben wollen, das Leidwill und Nicolai der letzte überteuerte Scheizz ist, alle die solche Räder fahren ein gestörtes Sexualleben haben aber ich konnte mich nicht anmelden.
> Dafür steht es heute da.
> Boris herzlichen Glückwunsch zum einzig echten Bike.
> Christian es kann nur ein wahres Bike geben (Strive).
> Peter tut mir leid das du immer noch *nur* ein Helius fährst.



roth, geh zum nachbarn und mach des was de kannst, des is nähmlich des einzige das du kannst


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> roth, geh zum nachbarn und mach des was de kannst, des is nähmlich des einzige das du kannst



Metzler! Was meinst du damit ich kann dir nicht folgen!
Meinst du übermäßigen Bierkonsum?
Es wird Winter!
Ausserdem hob i ka Dsaid. Muss immer noch streichen und schleifen.


----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> roth, geh zum nachbarn und mach des was de kannst, des is nähmlich des einzige das du kannst



Ach Peter, mach da nix draus. Der Tag kommt wo der Roth an Stapler gegen ein Nicolaus eintauscht. Wenn ich bedenk wie du noch vor einigen Jahren meins beleidigt hast, jetzt bist ja auch zur Vernunft gekommen! Der Roland braucht halt immer weng länger, aber das wissen wir ja..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ach Peter, mach da nix draus. Der Tag kommt wo der Roth an Stapler gegen ein Nicolaus eintauscht. Wenn ich bedenk wie du noch vor einigen Jahren meins beleidigt hast, jetzt bist ja auch zur Vernunft gekommen! Der Roland braucht halt immer weng länger, aber das wissen wir ja..........



Ach schoschi ich hätt mir ja schon längst eins gekauft, abba ich hob ka Geld für so an teuren Rahmen. Bei mir langts imma nur füa des billichie Zeuch.


----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2011)

Ach kerl, Hätts was gescheits glernt! Der Flurfördertechnikindustrie gehts ja sooooo schlecht. In jeder Firma wo ich mol hinkumm babbt a Aufkleber von dir auf die Stapler drauf.....


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ach kerl, Hätts was gescheits glernt! Der Flurfördertechnikindustrie gehts ja sooooo schlecht. In jeder Firma wo ich mol hinkumm babbt a Aufkleber von dir auf die Stapler drauf.....



Du hosd des Broblem erkannd  Die Aufgleber sind so sau deuer.


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2011)

Schöne Tour heute mit Christian und Jochen. Schön naß. Sind auch nicht sehr weit gekommen , Spitzkehrentrail , Muschelquelle und Jägersteig. Alles bei Regen gefahren. Der MM Vertstar ist schon der Hit. Jochen hat heute zwei super Abflieger zum besten gegeben. Eine Rolle vorwärts beim übern Lenker Abflug in ein Geländer
Einen Wuzelrutscher 270° und dann fast hecklastig in den Hang aber ich hatte ihn rückwärts an Hose und Shirt.
Hätte etws später zu regnen beginnen sollen.


----------



## OldSchool (17. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach schoschi ich hätt mir ja schon längst eins gekauft, abba ich hob ka Geld für so an teuren Rahmen. Bei mir langts imma nur füa des billichie Zeuch.



Statt den ganzen anderen Schrott zu kaufen häst einmal gespart und a gscheids Rad gekauft. Dann müsstest dir nicht dauerend neuen billigen Mist kaufen.

Peter hat ja zum Glück noch recht zeitig die Kurve gekriegt.


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Statt den ganzen anderen Schrott zu kaufen häst einmal gespart und a gscheids Rad gekauft. Dann müsstest dir nicht dauerend neuen billigen Mist kaufen.
> 
> Peter hat ja zum Glück noch recht zeitig die Kurve gekriegt.



bin halt ein unbelehrbarer Das Strive war heute bei Regen richtig geil Das wird ja wohl nicht am Fahrer liegen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2011)

Wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet werde ich mit dem Jochen was ab Leutenbach machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2011)

Das Strive fährt sich echt gut. Mit dem PP ist der Hinterbau auch komplett wippfrei. Ansonsten alles recht unauffällig und schön wendig 
Ziemlich krass war der Lenkwinkel mit der 180er Gabel 
War ne ganz lustige Tour auch wenn ich am Jägersteig nix fahren konnte.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet werde ich mit dem Jochen was ab Leutenbach machen.


Poppen????


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Poppen????



Ne Hausner jagen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gestern eigentlich reinschreiben wollen, das Leidwill und Nicolai der letzte überteuerte Scheizz ist, alle die solche Räder fahren ein gestörtes Sexualleben haben aber ich konnte mich nicht anmelden.
> Dafür steht es heute da.
> Boris herzlichen Glückwunsch zum einzig echten Bike.
> Christian es kann nur ein wahres Bike geben (Strive).
> Peter tut mir leid das du immer noch *nur* ein Helius fährst.




Ab allerspätestens nächstes jahr gibt a strive billig bei ebay - und dreimal dürft ihr raten wer des neigsetzt hod - und dann fährt der den ich mahn a nicolai odder a leidwill 

manch einer hod a gestörte sexualität - andere leben ihre aus indem sie dauernd neua räädla kaafm müssn


----------



## kubikjch (18. September 2011)

So jetzt ist es erstmal wieder komplett






Is halt net so a internet rahmen, aber jeder wie der meint


----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2011)

Jetzt musst nur noch die Kabelwurst aufräumen


----------



## kubikjch (18. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Jetzt musst nur noch die Kabelwurst aufräumen



da geb ich dir recht, das ist noch  verbeserungsfähig


----------



## macmount (18. September 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es erstmal wieder komplett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



radl is cool - aber des spinnennetz vorm lenker ghörd nu weg


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2011)

kubikjch schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht, das ist noch  verbeserungsfähig





macmount schrieb:


> radl is cool - aber des spinnennetz vorm lenker ghörd nu weg


Der Jochn hod scho immer a lange Leidung ghabd!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2011)

Mehr Kabel als eine Telefon Gesellschaft.
Wenn die Kabel odentlich verlegt sind, schauts amol widda noch wos aus.


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2011)

Hey Roland, hast die Woche früh mal Bock und Zeit zu fahren? Dienstag will ich a Tour machen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, hast die Woche früh mal Bock und Zeit zu fahren? Dienstag will ich a Tour machen!!!



Lust schon aber nicht mit dir.

Hab leider früh keine Zeit, die Arbeit ruft aber Nachmittag a Rundn ohne Streß wär ich amol dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (18. September 2011)

Von der Seite aus fällts weniger auf


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2011)

War heute Nachmittag mit dem Jochen aufn verbotenen usw. Hod richtig Spaß gmacht mit die richtign Reifn. Nasser Fels fast ka Problem.
Die Durolux  macht ihre Sache auch super.


----------



## Schoschi (18. September 2011)

Bin doch die Woche nachmittags auf Arbeit!!!!! Na dann halt ne Woche drauf........


----------



## Saddamchen (18. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Na dann halt ne Woche drauf........


..... odder a Jahr!!!


----------



## Schoschi (19. September 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ..... odder a Jahr!!!



hey du Pfeife! Was macht eigentlich dei Bauprojekt wo du mei Fichtnmopped mal haben wolltest.......auch nächstes Jahr hä?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch eine 160er/170er Gabel mit nem konischen Schaft zu verkaufen?  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl gering, aber auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauts richtig bescheiden aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch eine 160er/170er Gabel mit nem konischen Schaft zu verkaufen?  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl gering, aber auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauts richtig bescheiden aus



hab eine 180`er Talas 2011 die möchte wechseln.


----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch eine 160er/170er Gabel mit nem konischen Schaft zu verkaufen?  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl gering, aber auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauts richtig bescheiden aus



Kannst auch nen 11/8 Zoll Schaft verwenden. Der Reduzierkonus für den Acros AIX03 (Strive) kostet ganze 5,90.

Und Talas würd ich vorher unbedingt mal testen, fahr ich grad selber und: find ich kagge. (sorry Roland)


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Kannst auch nen 11/8 Zoll Schaft verwenden. Der Reduzierkonus für den Acros AIX03 (Strive) kostet ganze 5,90.
> 
> Und Talas würd ich vorher unbedingt mal testen, fahr ich grad selber und: find ich kagge. (sorry Roland)



Mach meine Verkaufsgespräche nicht schon im Vorfeld platt
Das liegt nicht an der Gabel, das liegt am Fahrer.
Der Christian baut sich eh keine 180`er rein. Damit wäre meine Gabel schon sowieso im aus.


----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch eine 160er/170er Gabel mit nem konischen Schaft zu verkaufen?  Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl gering, aber auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauts richtig bescheiden aus



Bei Amazon gibts ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170 tapered recht günstig, sofort verfügbar. Allerdings nur in weiss.


----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mach meine Verkaufsgespräche nicht schon im Vorfeld platt
> Das liegt nicht an der Gabel, das liegt am Fahrer.
> Der Christian baut sich eh keine 180`er rein. Damit wäre meine Gabel schon sowieso im aus.



Sorry, aber wenn die Gabel so ne unterirdische Performance abliefert kann selbst so ein übergeiler Fahrtechniker wie ich nicht voll auftrumpfen...


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170 tapered recht günstig, sofort verfügbar. Allerdings nur in weiss.



Wann issn dei Kistn fertig, ich will mal mit dir durch den Wald striven


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn die Gabel so ne unterirdische Performance abliefert kann selbst so ein übergeiler Fahrtechniker wie ich nicht voll auftrumpfen...



ja das stimmt, deswegen kann auch ich keine Talas fahren.
Beste Fahrer fahren nur das beste Material.


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> Ab allerspätestens nächstes jahr gibt a strive billig bei ebay - und dreimal dürft ihr raten wer des neigsetzt hod - und dann fährt der den ich mahn a nicolai odder a leidwill
> 
> manch einer hod a gestörte sexualität - andere leben ihre aus indem sie dauernd neua räädla kaafm müssn



Ach halt dein Rand. Bombenlecher


----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wann issn dei Kistn fertig, ich will mal mit dir durch den Wald striven



Zum WE muss der Hobel fertig sein, ich warte nur noch auf den Reduzierkonus- der sollte mitte der Woche bei mir aufschlagen und dann gehts los.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten die das Teil gerne einfach mal prophylaktisch dazulegen können....bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige der eine Nachbestellung aufgibt. Whatever, will mich ja nicht beschweren nachdem ich schon von der Reverb so angenehm überrascht wurde


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil 170 tapered recht gÃ¼nstig, sofort verfÃ¼gbar. Allerdings nur in weiss.



Kostet aber auch 663 Euro  - die Lyrik wÃ¤re aber wirklich geil. Va kann man die auf U-Turn umbauen.



> hab eine 180`er Talas 2011 die mÃ¶chte wechseln


Talas ist so ne Sache.. im Prinzip ist die Absenkung schon cool, allerdings ist das Ansprechverhalten unter aller Sau! Ich habe ja jetzt schon eine Talas im NervAm und die taugt mir nicht.




> Kannst auch nen 11/8 Zoll Schaft verwenden. Der Reduzierkonus fÃ¼r den Acros AIX03 (Strive) kostet ganze 5,90â¬.


DAS kann ich mir nicht leisten 

Tapered wÃ¤r schon kooler zwecks Gewicht/Steifigkeit.. vll wÃ¤rs ne brauchbare ÃbergangslÃ¶sung. Wo gibts das Teil fÃ¼r 5,90?



> Wann issn dei Kistn fertig, ich will mal mit dir durch den Wald striven


Ich moch a mid strivn. Ich hoff bis zum Wochenende is auch meine Kiste fertig. Fehlt wie gesagt nur ne Gabel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (19. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kostet aber auch 663 Euro  - die Lyrik wäre aber wirklich geil. Va kann man die auf U-Turn umbauen.
> 
> Talas ist so ne Sache.. im Prinzip ist die Absenkung schon cool, allerdings ist das Ansprechverhalten unter aller Sau! Ich habe ja jetzt schon eine Talas im NervAm und die taugt mir nicht.
> 
> ...



Ist gut fürs Wheelietraining


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Brotzeittrail ohne Gabel? Wer machts vor?


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2011)

Man alter.. ich sag nur Reverb...


----------



## Cellini (20. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Man alter.. ich sag nur Reverb...



Schöne Überraschung, nicht wahr?

Ich nehme an Du hast jetzt das gleiche Problem wie ich: neuer Rahmen aber keine passende Gabel?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2011)

Eine Gabel ist auf dem Weg  - hab mir eine Fox Van gebraucht gekauft. War zwar nicht gerade wenig Geld, aber nur 1/3 vom Neupreis.. 

UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich mir eine Lyrik kaufen, allerdings habe ich die nirgends mehr mit Tapered Schafft bekommen. Habe bei mehreren Shops angerufen und die ist einfach ausverkauft. Bei Amazon stimmt vermutlich die VerfÃ¼gbarkeitsanzeige nicht, die konnten mir da am Telefon auch nicht weiter helfen.
Generell wÃ¤re das aber die interessanteste Gabel, da man sie auf bis zu 180mm + U-Turn umbauen kann. Der Umbau kostet auch nur um die 50â¬. Vielleicht kriegst du noch eine mit 1 1/8 Schafft, da eh du eh schon nen Reduzierkonus hast?

Auf ebay hat einer eine BOS Deville reingestellt und nicht verkauft. Der wÃ¼rde sie fÃ¼r minimal 750â¬ verkaufen. Vermutlich eine der interessantesten Luftgabeln.

Und die Ãberraschung war gelungen  - bin jetzt derzeit am basteln. Leider fehlen mir noch die neuen SchaltzÃ¼ge und ein paar Kleinteile.. ich hoffe das Zeug kommt spÃ¤testens morgen.

Und noch was an die Runde:

*Und am 8. Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte.
  Der Berliner sagt: "Icke hab nenn Wahnsinns-Dialekt, WA?"
  Der Hanseate sagt: "Moin Dialekt ist dufte, NE!"
  Der KÃ¶lner sagt: "Hey, du Jeck, mit KÃ¶lsch feiert man Karneval!"
  Der Hesse sagt: "Babbel net, di Hesse babbeln des best Hochdeutsch!"
  Der Sachse sagt: "Ja nu freilisch is Ã¤s SÃ¤chsisch klosse!"
  Nur fÃ¼r den Franken war kein Dialekt Ã¼brig. Der Franke wurde traurig.
  Irgendwann sagte Gott: "Dou di net oo, dann reedst hald wÃ¤i iiich"*


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> *Und am 8. Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte.
> Der Berliner sagt: "Icke hab nenn Wahnsinns-Dialekt, WA?"
> Der Hanseate sagt: "Moin Dialekt ist dufte, NE!"
> Der Kölner sagt: "Hey, du Jeck, mit Kölsch feiert man Karneval!"
> ...



hehe, saugut.....


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2011)

werde samstag die klumpental tour fohren, ab behringersmühle um 1000uhr.
dabei sind wahrscheinlich
@JulH
martina , ich, 
bernd, du wolltest doch wochend a fohren, aber dir ist glaub ich sonntag immer lieber, egal sag bescheid wer zeit hat, sind nemmer viel schöne tage, bevor der drecks winter kommt, also bewegt euren arsch


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde samstag die klumpental tour fohren, ab behringersmühle um 1000uhr.
> dabei sind wahrscheinlich
> @JulH
> martina , ich,
> bernd, du wolltest doch wochend a fohren, aber dir ist glaub ich sonntag immer lieber, egal sag bescheid wer zeit hat, sind nemmer viel schöne tage, bevor der drecks winter kommt, also bewegt euren arsch



Die schöne Zeit muss noch genutzt werden, für die ganzen Aussenarbeiten. Heute bei Siemens ich wart auf meinen 6 to. Stapler, wer läuft mir über den Weg! Der Schoschi kommt gerade zur zweiten Schicht, fängt aber nicht gleich an, sondern geht erst mal mit dem Trailkollegen zum Essen
Soviel zum Schoschi seiner Arbeitsmoral. Ja bei Siemens is scho schö.
Die Klumpentaltour ist mir für Samstag zu lang, wenn ichs schaff fahr ich was kürzeres technisches.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2011)

Werd am Samstag hoffentlich auch fahren können. Muss mal sehen, dass ich mein Radl aufgebaut und eingestellt kriege. Morgen kommt (endlich) die Gabel und dann muss ich die Schaltzüge verbauen. Leider habe ich das noch nie gemacht. Gibts dazu irgendwo eine gescheite Anleitung? 

Wie weit ist denn die Klumpentaltour und wo geht die in etwa entlang? Nur mal so aus Neugierde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag hoffentlich auch fahren können. Muss mal sehen, dass ich mein Radl aufgebaut und eingestellt kriege. Morgen kommt (endlich) die Gabel und dann muss ich die Schaltzüge verbauen. Leider habe ich das noch nie gemacht. Gibts dazu irgendwo eine gescheite Anleitung?
> 
> Wie weit ist denn die Klumpentaltour und wo geht die in etwa entlang? Nur mal so aus Neugierde



Die Klumpentaltour geht durchs Klumpental den Rest weis nur der Peter, denn ich bin diese erst 3-4 mal gefahren und da kennt man sich nicht aus. Das letzte mal waren es um die 45 KM und 1100 HM bei einem 13, ? Schnitt


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Klumpentaltour geht durchs Klumpental den Rest weis nur der Peter, denn ich bin diese erst 3-4 mal gefahren und da kennt man sich nicht aus. Das letzte mal waren es um die 45 KM und 1100 HM bei einem 13, ? Schnitt



ja, da ham wir ordenlich gas geben


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, da ham wir ordenlich gas geben



Ja des stimmt! Da hatten meine Beine noch Sommerzeit.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2011)

Dass die Tour durchs Klumpental geht hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Eure Posts sind echt immer äußerst hilfreich...


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Dass die Tour durchs Klumpental geht hätte ich nicht gedacht
> 
> Eure Posts sind echt immer äußerst hilfreich...



Man hilft wo man kann.


----------



## Cellini (21. September 2011)

@xtreme:Meinst Du ne Anleitung für das Einlegen der Züge in die Shifter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> @xtreme:Meinst Du ne Anleitung für das Einlegen der Züge in die Shifter?


Ned in die Shifter, sondern durch den Rahmen ziehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2011)

Wie ichs in die Shifter krieg ist mir schon klar. Den Zug voraus und die aufgepresste Tonne sitzt dann im Shifter.. aber ich weiß zB nicht wie ich die Länge des Schaltzugs optimal treffe, sonst gibts später Probleme beim Einstellen. 
Außerdem wäre mal eine generelle Vorgehensweise, in welcher Reihenfolge man was macht, sehr interessant.

Roland, hast du den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer vor der Montage des Umwerfers montiert oder ging das noch im montierten Zustand? Und hast du den Zug durch diese eine "Führung", die noch am Hinterbau angeschweißt ist, geführt?


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, hast du den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer vor der Montage des Umwerfers montiert oder ging das noch im montierten Zustand? Und hast du den Zug durch diese eine "Führung", die noch am Hinterbau angeschweißt ist, geführt?



Schaltzug in montiertem Zustand des Umwerfers in die Führung am Hnterbau eingezogen.


----------



## JulH (21. September 2011)

hey Peter
bei mir gehts Samstag ned. Müssen daheim an unserm dach noch was machen. Freitag und Samstag ist Fussball. Damit ist nix mit biken des Wochenend.


----------



## Axalp (22. September 2011)

Auf Gefahr hin, dass es ein Selbstgespräch wird:

Wir fahren am Samstag nach Osternohe und am Sonntag an den Geisskopf!


----------



## 0815p (22. September 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Auf Gefahr hin, dass es ein Selbstgespräch wird:
> 
> Wir fahren am Samstag nach Osternohe und am Sonntag an den Geisskopf!



warum solls dir besser gehne als mir


----------



## Cellini (23. September 2011)

Das Strive ist fahrbereit!  Morgen wird sich rausstellen ob ich am Samstag frei hab, ansonsten fahr ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag.


----------



## rebirth (23. September 2011)

Wo issn der geisskopf?


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Das Strive ist fahrbereit!  Morgen wird sich rausstellen ob ich am Samstag frei hab, ansonsten fahr ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag.



Bin schon gespannt Wehe du versägst mich jetzt bergab.


----------



## Axalp (23. September 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo issn der geisskopf?



Na hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (23. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt Wehe du versägst mich jetzt bergab.



Ich glaub da muss ich noch etwas üben...

@Peter: wird das ne Racerunde? Für ein ganzes Klumpental mit 30er Schnitt reicht meine Kondi gerade nämlich nicht...
Bei gemächlichem Tempo wär ich dabei. Ausserdem könnts passieren dass ich unterwegs meine Schaltung feinjustieren muss.


----------



## Cellini (24. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag hoffentlich auch fahren können. Muss mal sehen, dass ich mein Radl aufgebaut und eingestellt kriege. Morgen kommt (endlich) die Gabel und dann muss ich die Schaltzüge verbauen. Leider habe ich das noch nie gemacht. Gibts dazu irgendwo eine gescheite Anleitung?
> 
> Wie weit ist denn die Klumpentaltour und wo geht die in etwa entlang? Nur mal so aus Neugierde



Ist Dein Bike nu fertig und kommst mit auf ne Tour?


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2011)

treffen uns aber in tüchersfeld am parkplatz, wird eher ne normale tour, martina fährt auch mit, aber scho paa ordenliche techno stücke dabei, zb bergwachthüttn

parkplatz
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.788...sspn=0.007092,0.008443&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=17


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ist Dein Bike nu fertig und kommst mit auf ne Tour?



Es sind noch ein paar Dinge zu machen..
- brauch nen 2,5er Spacer fürs Innenlager
- neue Kette 
- neues 2tes Kettenblatt

Ich denke das Bike wird dieses WE nicht mehr bereit für eine Tour.. das Fahrwerk muss auch noch eingestellt werden und ich muss eine weichere Feder in die Van einbauen.


----------



## Cellini (24. September 2011)

Techno Stücke sind super! Bis später dann, ich versuche pünktlich zu sein


----------



## Cellini (24. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es sind noch ein paar Dinge zu machen..
> - brauch nen 2,5er Spacer fürs Innenlager
> - neue Kette
> - neues 2tes Kettenblatt
> ...



Spacer hätt ich.
Kette hätt ich auch.
2tes Kettenblatt hätt ich auch.

Die Feder für die Van leider nicht...

Fahrwerk stellt man doch eh auf Tour ein...


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2011)

Werd morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach mal wieder eine Tour nach Egloffst. machn. Bernd und ein neuer sind auch dabei, Jochen muss ich erst noch bescheid geben.
Ist eigentlich eine Strive Pflichttour.


----------



## Cellini (25. September 2011)

Das waren super Touren gestern und heute! Und mein neues Bike fährt sich auch genial.

Hat morgen jemand Zeit zum fahren?


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2011)

also ich start morgen um 14.15uhr ab matterhornpark ne tour zur riesenburg-bds-aldersta-zwecklesgrabn- je nach zeit rauf oder richtung auto, aber ohne viel zu propieren, sondern einfach nur fahren, falls des für dich i.o dann ja.
falls du mitkommst, denk an mein buch, bräucht ich mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (25. September 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> also ich start morgen um 14.15uhr ab matterhornpark ne tour zur riesenburg-bds-aldersta-zwecklesgrabn- je nach zeit rauf oder richtung auto, aber ohne viel zu propieren, sondern einfach nur fahren, falls des für dich i.o dann ja.
> falls du mitkommst, denk an mein buch, bräucht mich mal wieder



Geht klar! Bis morgen


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2011)

War heut mitm Strive zum ersten mal in der fränkischen und es hat sich echt gut geschlagen. guckhüllblock hab ich endlich geknackt.. muschelquelle hab ich den kinderblock fast gepackt. das hauptproblem ist einfach das hinterrad versetzen .. ohne diese stellen gescheit anzufahren ist das nicht ordentlich machbar. morgen werde ich mal ein paar trockenübungen machen um das schneller zu lernen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2011)

War heute eine schöne Tour. Boris hat auch wieder einiges geschafft muss wohl doch am Bike liegen
Bei Nico merkt man dass er aus dem Trialsport kommt, noch 2-3 Touren und er fährt uns um die Ohren. Perfekter Wheely und mit 70° Lenkwinkel die Wasserfall Treppen fahren.
Breyer ist gefahren wie immer.
Ach ja war heute mal wieder ein guter Trainingstag ca. 3 Stunden Rad fahren und vier Stunden Wandern.
3 Radler und 5 Bier?!


----------



## Schoschi (27. September 2011)

Hey Roland! Wie schauts aus mit ner Wiedereingliederungstour? Am Donnerstag? War gestern weng unterwegs, brauch wieder bissl Übung.
Bist morgen dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2011)

war heute mit dem genialen Freerider Schoschi Simmons auf seinem unglaublichen Helius unterwegs. Das Friireidn wurde ihm in die Wiege gelegt, er surfte die Pottenst. Wege mit einer unglaublichen Leichtigkeit ab. Es war eine Freude ihm zuzusehen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour im September 2012.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> war heute mit dem genialen Freerider Schoschi Simmons auf seinem unglaublichen Helius unterwegs. Das Friireidn wurde ihm in die Wiege gelegt, er surfte die Pottenst. Wege mit einer unglaublichen Leichtigkeit ab. Es war eine Freude ihm zuzusehen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour im September 2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2011)

Oh du Schmarrer, wär gern noch weitergesurft wenn du nicht der Konkurenz vom Römer nen Wirtschaftsaufschwung beschert hättest............


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh du Schmarrer, wär gern noch weitergesurft wenn du nicht der Konkurenz vom Römer nen Wirtschaftsaufschwung beschert hättest............



Ohne dich hätt ich den Biergarten nicht gesehen. 2 Seidla sind schon mal drin wenn man so hart fährt.


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2011)

Anfang gut Schluß uninteressant.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv8rtF2Hgbc&feature=related"]Nicolai Webisode Pt. 2 - Daniel Jahn - Conti Nicolai Team      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JulH (1. Oktober 2011)

fährt von euch jemand morgen in der fränkischen?


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> fährt von euch jemand morgen in der fränkischen?



ich war freitag und heut unterwegs in der fränkischen, sehr viele rotsocken momentan, morgen fahr ich auch, aber etwas südlicher, und montag evt wieder fränkische, mal sehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2011)

Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Osternohe. Aber da ist so ein affiger Halloween blablabla Ride. Ist wahrscheinlich dann gut voll morgen. Werde also lieber in die Fränkische fahren. Wär wäre noch dabei? Sollte aber spätestens um 10:00 Uhr (plus 5 Minuten für mich ) losgehen. 

@Peter: Etwas südlicher??? Fährsd am End in Hausen???


----------



## 0815p (1. Oktober 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Osternohe. Aber da ist so ein affiger Halloween blablabla Ride. Ist wahrscheinlich dann gut voll morgen. Werde also lieber in die Fränkische fahren. Wär wäre noch dabei? Sollte aber spätestens um 10:00 Uhr (plus 5 Minuten für mich ) losgehen.
> 
> @Peter: Etwas südlicher??? Fährsd am End in Hausen???



na bernd, in die berch, aber a schand is scho, das mer heuer ned amol a tour mitnanner gfohren sen, viel spass morgen, es is ziemlich viel los in der fränkischen


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab heut endlich die rechte Kanzelabfahrt geknackt
War so eigentlich so einfach .. das Strive ist schon ein feines Teil.. 

Morgen mach ich ne Tour zur Eisdiele


----------



## rebirth (1. Oktober 2011)

Saddamchen: Der Ride ist am 30.10.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Saddamchen: Der Ride ist am 30.10.


You right man!!!! 
Habe wohl irgendwas durcheinander gebracht!!
Werde morgen dann mal wieder Riesenburg, Hankantentrail usw. machen. 
10:00 Uhr Matterhornparke!
Jetzt aber ab in die Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2011)

werd morgen nochmal ne rund prüllsbirkach fohren, wenn jemand mit will, um 10.00uhr behringersmühle parkplatz


----------



## Silver-Racer (2. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nochmal ne rund prüllsbirkach fohren, wenn jemand mit will, um 10.00uhr behringersmühle parkplatz




was genau heisst das denn? wie sieht die runde aus?
bin ganz frisch nach nürnberg/fürth zugezogen und kenne mich hier noch überhaupt nicht aus?

gruss
silver


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nochmal ne rund prüllsbirkach fohren, wenn jemand mit will, um 10.00uhr behringersmühle parkplatz



Bin dabei.


----------



## Silver-Racer (2. Oktober 2011)

würde mich auch gerne anschliessen. kann mir bitte jemand ne etwas genauere beschreibung des treffpunkts geben? parkplatz an der gaststätte behringersmühle?


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2011)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> würde mich auch gerne anschliessen. kann mir bitte jemand ne etwas genauere beschreibung des treffpunkts geben? parkplatz an der gaststätte behringersmühle?



Fast. Ist gegenüber der Wanderparkplatz.Hier


----------



## Silver-Racer (2. Oktober 2011)

danke dir. dann bin ich morgen rechtzeitig am treffpunkt. 

gruss
silver


----------



## OldSchool (2. Oktober 2011)

@Peter, Techno Tour oder mehr Strecke?


----------



## 0815p (2. Oktober 2011)

strecke


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> strecke


:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (3. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nochmal ne rund prüllsbirkach fohren, wenn jemand mit will, um 10.00uhr behringersmühle parkplatz



Bin auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.



bring mei buch mit


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2011)

war heut e schöne tour, und ein neuer ( silver racer) namen hab ich scho wieder vergessen war a dabei, hoffe du fährst oft mit, weil fohren kannst super, und die kontie kommt bald wieder


----------



## Silver-Racer (3. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> war heut e schöne tour, und ein neuer ( silver racer) namen hab ich scho wieder vergessen war a dabei, hoffe du fährst oft mit, weil fohren kannst super, und die kontie kommt bald wieder




mir hat es auch super gefallen. solche touren helfen, die berge nicht zu arg zu vermissen. und die truppe war auch spitze. bin also gerne bald wieder mit dabei.

jetzt muss ich mich aber erst mal regenerieren. habt mich doch ganz schön platt gemacht. aber so mag ich das. 

grüsse
marian


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2011)

Nach langem Urlaubswochenende (die Berge hab ich auch gesehen, aber ohne Rad) werden der Jochen und Ich mal wieder einen Nightride ab Leutenbach machen Datum diese Wo9che noch offen wenn einer Lust hat?!


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd evtl. ma mitgehen wenn ihrs nicht übertreibt bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd evtl. ma mitgehen wenn ihrs nicht übertreibt bergauf



Also vom übertreiben bergauf kann im Moment keine Rede sein, wird eine lustige dunkle Tour.


----------



## rebirth (4. Oktober 2011)

und wann?


----------



## Cellini (5. Oktober 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nach langem Urlaubswochenende (die Berge hab ich auch gesehen, aber ohne Rad) werden der Jochen und Ich mal wieder einen Nightride ab Leutenbach machen Datum diese Wo9che noch offen wenn einer Lust hat?!



Also da wär ich dabei!! Ich könnt aber erst um 1900-1915 in Leutenbach sein, wenn das nicht zu spät ist, aber früher wärs ja kein richtiger Nightride


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey Roland alte Wurschthaut,

hättst dein Urlaub um 2 Stunden verschieben sollen am Freitag. Technik-Extrem-Flaniertour mitm Hüngi war geil. Da lernst echt was wenn mans direkt vom Könner gezeigt kriegt. Übers Wochenende Muskelkater den ganzen Rücken runter.........so muss es sein.....


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2011)

Wann wollt ihr fahren? Das wetter soll bzw. wird schon kacke!
Heute kann ich net, bin bei den sandern  donnerstag wär super.


----------



## Domm. (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi
hat von euch jemand nen Vorbau für 25,4mm Lenker mit 60mm übrig?
Leihweise wäre auch recht.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2011)

75mm hätt ich im angebot^^


----------



## Domm. (6. Oktober 2011)

@xTr3Me
ich weis, ich will erst noch rusfinden ob 60mm ohne große Steigung auch nicht mehr so im weg ist. Grad hab ich einen mit 80mm mit ca 45 Grad, der entspricht ca. 0Grad und 60mm. Das Teil ist aber nicht vertrauenswürdig
Bissher war einer mit 40mm dran.


----------



## Schoschi (7. Oktober 2011)

Sersn,

wasn eigentlich mitm Zweiradbunker unseres Vertrauens los? Hat der jetzt komplett dicht gemacht oder was?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Sersn,
> 
> wasn eigentlich mitm Zweiradbunker unseres Vertrauens los? Hat der jetzt komplett dicht gemacht oder was?


Scheinbar hat unser Vertrauen alleine nicht gereicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2011)

Also auf geht`s zur Leutenbacher Kirchweih.


----------



## Schoschi (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich grad ausm Fenster schau bin ich ja nur froh dass der Roland heut früh noch viel zu besoffen zum fahren war.......


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich grad ausm Fenster schau bin ich ja nur froh dass der Roland heut früh noch viel zu besoffen zum fahren war.......



Um 3 ins Bett um 9 raus.
scheee woars.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach eine Tour.
Wenn einer Lust hat?!
Nico fährt auch mit, Jochen muss ich noch fragen


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2011)

Auch bei â¬"@!.*$ Wetter?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2011)

waren heute zu dritt unterwegs. Wetter war nicht schlecht, von oben trocken. Über Oberehrenbach zur Schlossruine und dort etwas rumgespielt.
Kondi bergauf war heute endlich mal wieder gut. Zum Schluß hab ich mir das Pedal noch im Schienbein verewigt.


----------



## 0815p (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hab die woch noch urlaub, werd also öfters mal zum biken gehn, zufällig noch jemand der urlaub hat???


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab meine letzte freie Woche .. dann geht die Uni wieder los. Leider fehlt mir ne Kurbel fürs Radl.. versuche derzeit was günstiges auf ebay zu schnappen. Deinen SV13 hab ich schon hier rumliegen..


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

ich fohr morgen um 11.30 a tour ab behringersmühl und samstag um 11.00 uhr ab rotenbühl.
fährt aner mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2011)

Rotenbühl - ist das beim Schwimmbad in EBS ?
Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Rotenbühl - ist das beim Schwimmbad in EBS ?
> Ich wäre dabei.



ja, ist beim schwimmbad,,also bis 1100uhr, ist aber aweng technotour, ok?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2011)

Schau ma mol, dann seng mas scho.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

also bis samstag, falls sich was ändern sollte geb bescheid


----------



## JulH (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
bin am samstag auch dabei!


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin am samstag auch dabei!



new münchner top, könnt mer eigendlich klumpental fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (14. Oktober 2011)

klumpental wär super! Musst halt noch mal schreibn, wo wir uns dann treffen. Bin froh, wenn ich heut abend wieder in Franken bin


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> klumpental wär super! Musst halt noch mal schreibn, wo wir uns dann treffen. Bin froh, wenn ich heut abend wieder in Franken bin



ok, dann samstag  um 11.00uhr in behringersmühle aufm wanderparkpl. bei der tennisanlage

@Dafriiitz, weisst du wo des ist??

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.782...sspn=0.014411,0.032015&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=0&z=17


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen auch in der Fränksichen Unterwegs, allerdings eher auf entspannter Strecke


----------



## JulH (14. Oktober 2011)

ok geht in ordnung!


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2011)

julian , da friiitz nemmer online war, fahr ich aufm hinweg noch schnell beim  schwimmbad vorbei , evt steht er schon dort, wenn ned hat er pech ghabt


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi alte Techniknase, war schön heut oder? Blos aweng zu kurz, hät gern noch a weng geübt. Hardtail fahren war widda amol richtig geil!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> julian , da friiitz nemmer online war, fahr ich aufm hinweg noch schnell beim  schwimmbad vorbei , evt steht er schon dort, wenn ned hat er pech ghabt



wart ihr heute so wie geschrieben unterwegs. Bin gespannt wann man vom Hausener mal was zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2011)

freitag war ich allans fohren (trailtour)
samstag mitn julian und wolfi (grosse klumpentaltour 41km und 1000hm) 
heut nur film u foto mitn bernd, ich glaub da kommt einiges gutes dabei raus, bernd hat super fotoausrüstung dabei ghabt, warn  3std unterwegs, vom blockmeer -hangkanten-brotzeit, des sen glaub ich 1.2km und 110hm und beim blockmeer hab ich am wurzeleck ne neue variante gfahren, und die hölentreppe haben wir auch gfilm, war aber schwer zu fahren, habs nur einmal gschaft, bei den restlich 3 versuchen, hab ich versagt.

über den brückentag 1.Nov hab ich frei, wenns wetter am lago oder latsch gut ist werd ich evt nochmal wegfohren, d.h freitag mittag los und dienstag früh heim, wennst lust hast und der römer dich frei gibt , sag bescheid


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag war ich allans fohren (trailtour)
> samstag mitn julian und wolfi (grosse klumpentaltour 41km und 1000hm)
> heut nur film u foto mitn bernd, ich glaub da kommt einiges gutes dabei raus, bernd hat super fotoausrüstung dabei ghabt, warn  3std unterwegs, vom blockmeer -hangkanten-brotzeit, des sen glaub ich 1.2km und 110hm und beim blockmeer hab ich am wurzeleck ne neue variante gfahren, und die hölentreppe haben wir auch gfilm, war aber schwer zu fahren, habs nur einmal gschaft, bei den restlich 3 versuchen, hab ich versagt.
> 
> über den brückentag 1.Nov hab ich frei, wenns wetter am lago oder latsch gut ist werd ich evt nochmal wegfohren, d.h freitag mittag los und dienstag früh heim, wennst lust hast und der römer dich frei gibt , sag bescheid



Des hat middn Römer nix zu tun. Wollt am Samstag auch was machen, hab dann aber doch bis 18.00 Uhr geschuftet. Heut haben wir Trialtechniken geübt, war recht lustig waren aber auch nur 300-350 HM. Wegen 1 Nov geb ich dir bescheid.


----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey Roland `No Way´Ray!
Wie lang wart ihr noch? Das war spitze heut. Vielleicht hast ja morgen abend mal a Stündla Zeit? Ansonsten dreh ich nachmittags ne kleine Runde und besuch mal den Baumskinny der Götter wovon ich erzählt hab.
Am Dienstag muss ich was werkeln und dann soll das Wetter ja schon schlechter werden, also haust morgen schon weng eher die Hackn nei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab heut mein Jahresziel erreicht und die rechte Kanzelabfahrt am Stück geschafft.. habs Hinterrad wie ein Profi versetzt 
Hab die letzten Wochen paar mal im Flachen trainiert und etz klappts eigtl ganz gut.

Werd am Dienstag Nachmittag evtl in der fränkischen starten, wenn ich net was im garten machen muss  - ab mittwoch solls ja regnen..


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland `No Way´Ray!
> Wie lang wart ihr noch? Das war spitze heut. Vielleicht hast ja morgen abend mal a Stündla Zeit? Ansonsten dreh ich nachmittags ne kleine Runde und besuch mal den Baumskinny der Götter wovon ich erzählt hab.
> Am Dienstag muss ich was werkeln und dann soll das Wetter ja schon schlechter werden, also haust morgen schon weng eher die Hackn nei!



wenn ich Zeit habe rufe ich Dich an. Sind dann noch den Wasserfall runter, ich habe mir nur gedacht, Mensch ist des heut steil!
Im Wald unten habe ich dann bemerkt, das meine Gabel abgesenkt ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2011)

> Im Wald unten habe ich dann bemerkt, das meine Gabel abgesenkt ist


Neue Gabel?


----------



## OldSchool (16. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Neue Gabel?



Falsche Frage. Rolands Gabeln sind immer neu die hat der nur ein paar Wochen bis zum nächsten Kauf, deshalb weiss er auch nicht wie die bedient werden.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2011)

Nein meine älteste Gabel, Magura Wotan aber im Alutech.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich war am Wochenende endlich mal wieder unterwegs, wer weiß wo bekommt einen Gummikeks.....


----------



## otti44 (18. Oktober 2011)

Bild 1 Zuckerhut bei Rothenbühl
Bild 2 Ruine Neideck

stimmts?


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Oktober 2011)

otti44 schrieb:


> Bild 1 Zuckerhut bei Rothenbühl
> Bild 2 Ruine Neideck
> 
> stimmts?



Du gewinnst den Gummikeks! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2011)

hey Metzla!

Wo warstn heut unterwegs? Seit wann startest du Touren von Gasseldorf aus?
Wollt dir scho an Liebesbrief an die Scheibe hängenaber ich glaub der Hund hat mein Kugelschreiber gefressen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2011)

schoschi, etz werds ja bald dunkel, und ich hab nur 1std 45min zeit ghabt, drumm bin ich in gasselsdorf gstartet,  war nur a kurztour
erst hummersta, dann wolfsgraben-binghöhlenberg-naturstatreppentrail-binghöhlenberg-pavilion-guckhüll-spitzkehrentrail-muschelquleen-jägersteig.

was suchst du in gasseldorf, dei ex besuchen


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> was suchst du in gasseldorf, dei ex besuchen



Wahnsinnig? Da bräucht ich nimmer heim kommen, da lägen blaue Bohnen in der Luft!!!!!!


----------



## OldSchool (19. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .. lägen blaue Bohnen in der Luft!!!!!!



Auch mal ganz lecker.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig? Da bräucht ich nimmer heim kommen, da lägen blaue Bohnen in der Luft!!!!!!



Is wohl Schluß mid der Ringärin?


----------



## Schoschi (20. Oktober 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is wohl Schluß mid der Ringärin?



naa, is ja net aus Gasseldorf!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Oktober 2011)

Hey Roland, glaub du hast schon wieder nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen!!!!!!
Nur noch arbeiten oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, glaub du hast schon wieder nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen!!!!!!
> Nur noch arbeiten oder was?



was glaubst du denn! Weihnachtn steht vor der Dür da wollns widda nur des besde von mir


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2011)

schoschi ich werd am Sonntag wieder mit den anderen Nico, Daniel fahren. Gleiche Art und Weise wie letzten Sonntag. Wennst willst!?


----------



## Schoschi (21. Oktober 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schoschi ich werd am Sonntag wieder mit den anderen Nico, Daniel fahren. Gleiche Art und Weise wie letzten Sonntag. Wennst willst!?



Oh mann, ich bin am Sonntag net da, erst nachmittags irgendwann........ so ein müll...........


----------



## Schoschi (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey Roland! Wie schauts nächste Woche mal aus mit nem ordentlichen Techniktraining?????? Ab 14 Uhr! Du hast die Woche genuch geschäffelt!
Vielleicht lassen sich ja noch andere dazu begeistern!?!


----------



## OldSchool (22. Oktober 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schoschi ich werd am Sonntag wieder mit den anderen Nico, Daniel fahren. Gleiche Art und Weise wie letzten Sonntag. Wennst willst!?



Um 10 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Um 10 Uhr bei dir?



Ja 10.00 Uhr bei mir. Jochen kommt auch.


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2011)

was macht ihr, tour oder nur rumpropieren


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> was macht ihr, tour oder nur rumpropieren


Keine Tour, nur Leutenbach und Umgebung.


----------



## Domm. (22. Oktober 2011)

Nur rumprobieren hört sich gut an, da bin ich mit dabei.
Nur Leutenbach und Umgebung wird schon passen.
Zum rumprobieren hab ich noch ein offenes Projekt,
für die die besser fahren können.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Oktober 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> Nur rumprobieren hört sich gut an, da bin ich mit dabei.
> Nur Leutenbach und Umgebung wird schon passen.
> Zum rumprobieren hab ich noch ein offenes Projekt,
> für die die besser fahren können.



Ja, naufn verbotenen fah ma ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir ne Fetzen Erkältung eingefangen und rotze seit drei Tagen rum. Aber lieber jetzt als bei schönen Wetter!!!
Habe aber wenigstens mal das Video vom Red und mir (Alpen) und vom Peter (Kameratest) fertig gemacht. Werde den Müll dann heute Abend mal hochladen.


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe mir ne Fetzen Erkältung eingefangen und rotze seit drei Tagen rum. Aber lieber jetzt als bei schönen Wetter!!!
> Habe aber wenigstens mal das Video vom Red und mir (Alpen) und vom Peter (Kameratest) fertig gemacht. Werde den Müll dann heute Abend mal hochladen.



na dann gut besserung und danke für die fotos u film, nächst wochend bin ich ned da, sonst hätt mer nochmal fohren gekonnt, heut wars der traum, 37km u 1000hm im 13 er schnitt


----------



## Axalp (23. Oktober 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe mir ne Fetzen Erkältung eingefangen und rotze seit drei Tagen rum. Aber lieber jetzt als bei schönen Wetter!!!
> Habe aber wenigstens mal das Video vom Red und mir (Alpen) und vom Peter (Kameratest) fertig gemacht. Werde den Müll dann heute Abend mal hochladen.



Dann schau zu, dass Du zur Kneipenjagd wieder gesund wirst! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann man von dem Film auch hier mal was sehen?


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2011)

heut abend hat er doch gsagt


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2011)

Aso dachte du hast es schon irgendwie anderweitig bekommen :X

Drehn wir des Jahr noch mal ne kleine Trailtour damit ich dir dein Schlauch zurückgeben kann?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns war es auch schön hatten sogar 2 Frontflip`s dabei. Aber ca. nur 300 HM und 10 KM. Aber trotzdem 3 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Domm. (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, schö woars.
Hob erst gedochd die 300-350 HM grichd ma auf die 4 Europaletten zam.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2011)

So!
Filmla 1 (Red und I)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2011)

zu film 1,  gut qualität, schön gschnitten und top gfohren


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Oktober 2011)

... und etz  Film 2 mit der neuen Knipse und Topmodell Peter!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2011)

Bernd, genial, top gmacht, ich mussts gleich ins nicolai forum stelln, dankschö dafür, wennst jetzt noch die fotos machst, dann bist mei held


----------



## OldSchool (23. Oktober 2011)

Der zweite Film ist mal echt genial, Bernd. 

Peter auch wieder super gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2011)

Sauber macht Bernd  Top Quali. Sehr schön geschnitten.
Gefällt mir echt sehr gut. Super gefahren Peter.


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2011)

Film 2: sehr schön! Das sind ganz feine trails. Treppe 1 habe ich mich noch nicht getraut. Respekt. Das ist da mordssteil und eng. 
bist du den seilgesicherten Teil auf der abfahrt zur treppe 2 auch gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Film 2: sehr schön! Das sind ganz feine trails. Treppe 1 habe ich mich noch nicht getraut. Respekt. Das ist da mordssteil und eng.
> bist du den seilgesicherten Teil auf der abfahrt zur treppe 2 auch gefahren?



das du die treppe noch ned gfahren bist wundert mich, bei deinen fahrkönnen, propiers, ist nedmal sooo schwer, des schaft du sicherlich, zur seilstelle, was meinst du, kann man die fahren??, der auslauf ist halt aweng flach und kurz, und es geht ja gleich ne kurve rum, aber wenns schief geht, dann duts aua
gruss peter


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> das du die treppe noch ned gfahren bist wundert mich, bei deinen fahrkönnen, propiers, ist nedmal sooo schwer, des schaft du sicherlich, zur seilstelle, was meinst du, kann man die fahren??, der auslauf ist halt aweng flach und kurz, und es geht ja gleich ne kurve rum, aber wenns schief geht, dann duts aua
> gruus peter


danke für die blumen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kopfsache. der auslauf ist blöd weils gleich linksrumgeht. wenns nicht klappt, zerschellt man am baum  
ich fahr am nächsten WE noch mal hin


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> danke für die blumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geb mir bescheid, obs geklapt hat, (treppe und seilstelle), ich bin am lago nächst wochend, sonst were ich mitgekommen, auf jedenfall viel erfolg


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Vids, finde beide super nur die Musik beim zweiten Video passt nicht so recht? Beim ersten ist die Musik ja super 
Peter, bist auch auch super gefahren.. hoffe ich komm an das Können in einigen Jahren auch hin.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schöne Vids, finde beide super nur die Musik beim zweiten Video passt nicht so recht? Beim ersten ist die Musik ja super
> Peter, bist auch auch super gefahren.. hoffe ich komm an das Können in einigen Jahren auch hin.



Des mid dera Musig is so a Sach. Beim erschdn Video hobbi nu länger gsuchd und überlegd. Beim zweidn hobbi dann kan Bock mehr ghabd. Hob mer dann einfach an Sänger gsuchd der dem Bedär ähnlich sichd.
Is hald dann der Ozzy Osborne gwesn, obwohl der ja scho nu aweng jünger ausschaut. Ober wi scho gsochd I hobb kann Bock mehr ghabd!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Oktober 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> danke für die blumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach den Bamm ned kabud !
Sonsd hasds widder: "Moundänbiker zärstören frängische Kuldurlandschaft" Schau lieber dass an Felsn drifsd.


----------



## lowfat (24. Oktober 2011)

beim letzten sturz (nicht in der fränkischen) hat hats leider meine lunge zärstörd. pneumothorax, 3 tage KKH und 6 wochen Schmerzen. das hat die grenzen im kopf wieder etwas zurückgeschoben. muss ich nicht nochmal haben. 
aber an den grenzen im kopf arbeite ich wieder


----------



## Cellini (25. Oktober 2011)

@Bernd: Super gemacht die Filme, echt cool! Und natürlich auch genial gefahren 

Gruß B.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166

Hier mal wieder was von nicolai /schneidi.. evtl kennt ihrs ja schon.


----------



## 0815p (27. Oktober 2011)

das können liegt aber leider nicht an der bikemarke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (27. Oktober 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> das können liegt aber leider nicht an der bikemarke



Nicht nur! Du brauchst auch die abgebildete Kleidung 

Echt der Wahnsinn wie die fahren


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2011)

Nicht den Mitfahrer vergessen, Marco Hösel 6 facher Weltmeister und mehrfacher Deutscher Meister im Trialbiking.


----------



## JansonJanson (28. Oktober 2011)

Tach auch Leutz 

mal ne Frage - benötigt jemand von euch nen Satz XTR Kettenblätter?
Sind gebraucht, aber noch gut in Schuss. Orginale Abstufung.... 

kann am WE mal Bilder machen ...


----------



## Domm. (28. Oktober 2011)

@Bernd
Das Video vom Peter ist echt klasse.


----------



## B3ppo (29. Oktober 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Tach auch Leutz
> 
> mal ne Frage - benötigt jemand von euch nen Satz XTR Kettenblätter?
> Sind gebraucht, aber noch gut in Schuss. Orginale Abstufung....
> ...



Wär ne Überlegung um das Zesty Flachlandtauglich zu machen, mit max 36 ist das hier irgendwie doof. Passen die an meine XT Kurbel?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Oktober 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wär ne Überlegung um das Zesty Flachlandtauglich zu machen, mit max 36 ist das hier irgendwie doof. Passen die an meine XT Kurbel?



..... dann noch Gabel und Dämpfer raus, dann passt es für die Gegend da oben!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Oktober 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> Wär ne Überlegung um das Zesty Flachlandtauglich zu machen, mit max 36 ist das hier irgendwie doof. Passen die an meine XT Kurbel?



Wenn - würd ich die Dinger gern als Paket verkaufen, nicht einzeln 

passen sollten die auf jedenfall ....


----------



## B3ppo (29. Oktober 2011)

klar als paket, denn mittleres und großes brauch ich ja. dann wird das kleine halt mitgetauscht. schreib mal deine preisvorstellung per pn.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2011)

Lenkwinkel ist *nicht* entscheidend.
Heut ist der Nico mit seinem 71° Lenkwinkel beim Steinbrüchlein bei uns, die 2 steilen Abfahrten runter. Die eine ist bis jetzt nur der Wolfi, Peter und ich runter.
Ich würd mit dem Rad keinen Meter fahren trauen. Er springt auch auf die Bank und dann den Tisch und runter.
Dienstag früh fahren wir ab Matterhornparkplatz eine kleine Runde, nur Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle usw. und wenns geht Jägers.
Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr wenn einer Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2011)

@bernd
bis gut gfohren heut, wolfieck sauber gmacht und den restauch von der kontie her


----------



## lowfat (30. Oktober 2011)

ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn du mir sagst, wo der matterhornparkplatz ist. ist das der gegenüber der neideck in der strassenkurve?


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja, kurz hinter Streitberg.


----------



## Schoschi (30. Oktober 2011)

Malzeit!

Braucht jemand ne neuwertige RockShox Reverbstütze? 31,6mm
Ist die von meiner Zilli, können wir leider nicht für ihr neues Rad verwenden!

@Roland: Dienstag früh Schwerpunkt Techniktraining oder? Am liebsten wär mir sowas ähnliches wie am Freitag, Trialen üben.......


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn du mir sagst, wo der matterhornparkplatz ist. ist das der gegenüber der neideck in der strassenkurve?



Ja genau der, würde mich freuen wenn du mitfährst.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Malzeit!
> 
> Braucht jemand ne neuwertige RockShox Reverbstütze? 31,6mm
> Ist die von meiner Zilli, können wir leider nicht für ihr neues Rad verwenden!
> ...



Ja Schoschi, trialen üben, an den bekannten Plätzen. Ich glaube die fränkische Wunderwaffe Domm kommt auch.
Heute war nicht so mein Tag, ich glaube ich hatte Patex an den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (30. Oktober 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...fränkische Wunderwaffe...



Des schdimmd so ned. Eher "Wunderwaffel" waffelt den ganzen Berg hoch,
und wundert sich dasser donn ka Lufd mehr hod.


----------



## bike_schrat (31. Oktober 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dienstag früh fahren wir ab Matterhornparkplatz eine kleine Runde, nur Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle usw. und wenns geht Jägers.
> Treffpunkt 9.30 Uhr wenn einer Lust hat.



moin moin, lowfat meinte ich soll auch mal mit  wie lange wollt ihr ca. fahren? 2h?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2011)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> moin moin, lowfat meinte ich soll auch mal mit  wie lange wollt ihr ca. fahren? 2h?



Ja so 2-2,5 Stunden. Nur eine kleine Runde mit einigen schönen Stellen.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Schoschi (31. Oktober 2011)

das wird lustig, ein Arbeitskollege von mir kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit, will mal reinschnuppern in die Materie, kennt bisher nur Flachlandwaldautobahn mitm Triumpf Hightechmountainbike


----------



## lowfat (31. Oktober 2011)

Klasse! dann bis morgen 9:30


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2011)

Rollo naufzogn, nausgschaud, Rollo widder nunder glossn und widder noo glechd!!!:kotz:


----------



## Schoschi (1. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Rollo naufzogn, nausgschaud, Rollo widder nunder glossn und widder noo glechd!!!:kotz:



ich hab mich heut a paar mal noo gleecht, und dabei dem Roland die Hand lädiert(!)

9 Leut warens heut, lustige Runde, und immer wieder interessant wenn mal paar Trialer dabei sind...

Grad noch ne kleine Runde, das neue Zillibike einstellen und testen, bin voll schwelg, werdmich jetzt aufs Sofa noo leeeng...


----------



## lowfat (1. November 2011)

war schee heut mit euch. der gschmarrifaktor hat auch gepasst. jägers müssen wir dringend wiederholen


----------



## bike_schrat (1. November 2011)

jo, thx, war ne schöne runde heute in jeglicher hinsicht. ok, mit dem jägersteig müssen fritzz und ich uns noch anfreuden. aber vielleicht hilft ja das torque ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2011)

Ich glaube auch, das ein niedriger Torque Sattel besser für diesen Trail ist. Hält den Schwerpunkt weiter unten.
Gschmarrifaktor ist bei uns eigentlich noch wichtiger als das fahrtechnische Können. 
War super das Ihr zwei heute dabei wart. Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung. Vielleicht klappt es ja heuer noch einmal.
Der Domm ist heute auch sehr gut gefahren, hat seine zwei Angst Blöcke aufs erste mal geschafft.
Beim Schoschi Sicherung stehen, ist gefährlicher als die Schlüsselstelle selbst zu fahren.
Mein Strive hat heute wieder einmal alle meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Es ist bergab gefahren als hätte es nie etwas anderes gemacht.Bergauf trug es mich, wie auf einer Sänfte, die steilsten Anstiege hoch. Schön das ich dabei sein durfte. Danke Strive, danke Canyon für diesen guten Rahmen. 

p.s. Was kostet eigentlich der 601 Rahmen im Moment.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. Was kostet eigentlich der 601 Rahmen im Moment.



*DIE FREUNDSCHAFT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowfat (1. November 2011)




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *DIE FREUNDSCHAFT!!!!!!!!!*


Das ist ein kleiner Preis für so ein bedeutendes Rad.
Dachte eigentlich das es teurer wäre.


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2011)

Hey Roland, ich fahr trotzdem mit dir auch wennst jetzt bald ein LV hast.
Ich weiß wie es ist wenn man mit seinem Rad ne sozial benachteiligte Randgruppe vertritt


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland, ich fahr trotzdem mit dir auch wennst jetzt bald ein LV hast.
> Ich weiß wie es ist wenn man mit seinem Rad ne sozial benachteiligte Randgruppe vertritt



Ne, Ne Schoschi ich kauf mir doch keins, ich spiele nur manchmal mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## Schoschi (2. November 2011)

.....du kaufst dir noch eins.......wenn nicht dieses Monat, dann eben Nächstes......und bis Ostern hast es dann schon wieder verscherbelt.....


----------



## JansonJanson (2. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *DIE FREUNDSCHAFT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


>



Heeyyy Des is fei ka Witz für Daunhilla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .....du kaufst dir noch eins.......wenn nicht dieses Monat, dann eben Nächstes......und bis Ostern hast es dann schon wieder verscherbelt.....



Wie schaut dein Geheimtrainingsplan für diese Woche aus?
Zeit für Baumschule?


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie es ist wenn man mit seinem Rad ne sozial benachteiligte Randgruppe vertritt


Mit der Randgruppe meinst du sicher die "Hagenbacher Naturburschen Biker" oder?


----------



## Axalp (2. November 2011)

Ich glaub' er spielt wieder auf seine Hartz 4 - Bude an... 

A pro pos: Wann ist Einweihungsfeier?


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2011)

Ach Berndchen, ich glaab mir müssen a mol widda foan........
Einweihung, hmm, ist ja nu lang net fertig, nur des Gröbste, fehlt scho nu a haufen Kosmetik, weng Teppiche, Farbe, neue Türen, Sockelleisten und sowas, aber im Moment werkel ich viel lieber was Anderes. 
Aber weng a Grillfestla im Frühling könnt ma dann scho starten.....quasi als Saisonauftakt...


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schaut dein Geheimtrainingsplan für diese Woche aus?
> Zeit für Baumschule?


Morgen und am Samstag könnt ma früh was machen. Nachmittags muss ich wahrscheinlich weng auf Arbeit.......Sonntags geht nix, Familienfest versaut mir den Tag


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2011)

Früh hab ich leider ka Zeit, muss auch mal arbeiten. Wie schauts Samstag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. November 2011)

fohr morgen klumpentour, um 1400 parke kläranlach


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2011)

War heut mit dem Bernd Zwecklesgraben, Blockmeer, Hangkanten und Brotzeittrail. Ab der Hangkanten war es dann schon sehr dämmerig. Wir hatten zwar zwei Blitze und eine Kamera dabei aber leider die Helmlampen vergessen. Nichts sehen und dann in den Schlüsselstellen noch von zwei Blitzen geblendet, das hat schon was.
Wir müssten unbedingt mal einen fränkischen Nightride machen.


----------



## lowfat (3. November 2011)

gibts bilder?


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2011)

ich warte auch noch auf fotos


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> gibts bilder?



Ja, ich glaube es sind einige gute dabei. Aber wie immer kommt es auf den Film Entwickler an. Der ist mit dem Bilder reinstellen so langsam, als würde er mit seinem MTB bergauf fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich warte auch noch auf fotos





RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube es sind einige gute dabei. Aber wie immer kommt es auf den Film Entwickler an. Der ist mit dem Bilder reinstellen so langsam, als würde er mit seinem MTB bergauf fahren.



Vollpfosdn!!!

Obber bevor do a jeder des Heuln ofängd stell I hald nu wos nei!

Zerschd der Bedär:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008808]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008789]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008797]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008785]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008784]
	
[/URL]


Und etz nu der Red und Myself!
Also Brodzeiddrail hommer ja scho bei Schnee, Nebel, und Nässe gmachd. Obber im Dunggln ohne Helmlambe und am Baamegg verbitzd wärn is a neue Ewulutionsstufwe!!!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008805]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008806]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008807]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008787]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008786]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008788]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008792]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008790]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008795]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008794]
	
[/URL]


----------



## xTr3Me (3. November 2011)

Genial  - ihr habt doch zum schluss gar nix mehr gesehen, vor allem nach dem blitz? 
Die bilder werden immer besser


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ihr habt doch zum schluss gar nix mehr gesehen, vor allem nach dem blitz?
> D


Nix gsegn is falsch!! Wall ich hob weiße Sterne nach dem Blitz gsegn!
Bei der Anfohrd wor mer allerdings im Stevie Wonder Modus underwegs


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Genial  - ihr habt doch zum schluss gar nix mehr gesehen, vor allem nach dem blitz?
> Die bilder werden immer besser



nach dem doppel Blitz war immer ganz kurz völlige Dunkelheit. Dann waren große Lenkbewegungen verboten.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

Super das du sie noch reingestellt hast. Sind top geworden. Steilstück in Hausen müssen wir auch mal fotografisch festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (4. November 2011)

Was geht am WE?
Ich hätt Bock auf Pottenstein, am besten am Sonntag.
Morgen Früh muß ich erst die neuen Teile einbauen.


			
				Wetterochs schrieb:
			
		

> ungestörten Sonnenschein, keinen Regen und auch keinen Hochnebel


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2011)

@bernd


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

sonntag werd ich was ab Leutenbach machen.
Samstag mach ich mit dem Nicolai Light Freerider aus Hagenbach eine Frührunde ab 8.30 Uhr mit Kirschenweg und trailigem üben auf einem Baumstamm.
Frühaufsteher sind herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Domm. (4. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> sonntag werd ich was ab Leutenbach machen.


Schaschliktrail wäre auch recht. Frühaufsteher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Cellini (4. November 2011)

Ich hätt auch Lust morgen was zu machen! 0830 ist aber echt viel zu früh für mich...


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch Lust morgen was zu machen! 0830 ist aber echt viel zu früh für mich...



man merkt euer jugendliches Alter.


----------



## Cellini (4. November 2011)

Ausserdem bräucht ich mal bitte Eure Meinungen zu folgendem Thema: Möchte mir ne Stahlfedergabel ins Strive einbauen. Zur Auswahl stehen: Lyrik RC2L U-Turn 160mm   ,  Lyrik RC2DH 170mm  , 
oder gar die Totem RC2DH 180mm?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen??? Bin mal wieder etwas unentschlossen,  Danke im voraus...


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ausserdem bräucht ich mal bitte Eure Meinungen zu folgendem Thema: Möchte mir ne Stahlfedergabel ins Strive einbauen. Zur Auswahl stehen: Lyrik RC2L U-Turn 160mm   ,  Lyrik RC2DH 170mm  ,
> oder gar die Totem RC2DH 180mm?
> 
> Was würdet ihr empfehlen??? Bin mal wieder etwas unentschlossen,  Danke im voraus...



Wenn ich mir Roland sein Strive anschau dann die 160er Gabel!
Übrigens, früh morgens ists viel schöner in Wald und Flur, wenn man sich überwunden hat mal loszufahren!

@Roland: ist der Nico morgen dabei? Oder sonst noch wer?


----------



## Schoschi (4. November 2011)

Hey, was ich grad gesehen habe, nach dem letzten Beitrag im Fred ist da so ein Fenster: Stichworte; und da steht grad folgendes: 
*
Stichworte
ausfahrten, bernd = kleiner penis, fränkische, leutenbach, penis, roland = großer orsch, teil*

glaub spricht für sich selbst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey, was ich grad gesehen habe, nach dem letzten Beitrag im Fred ist da so ein Fenster: Stichworte; und da steht grad folgendes:
> *
> Stichworte
> ausfahrten, bernd = kleiner penis, fränkische, leutenbach, penis, roland = großer orsch, teil*
> ...



Das steht da doch schon ewig.
!
@cellini Totem auf keinen Fall, die würde viel zu wuchtig kommen.
180`er Fox Coil gebraucht recht günstig. Oder eine 170`er Lyrik wäre auch nicht schlecht. Das Tretlager kommt ein wenig höher, und der Lenkwinkel flacht sich etwas ab. Also eigentlich optimal. Natürlich geht auch alles mit 160 aber das hast du ja schon.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Roland sein Strive anschau dann die 160er Gabel!
> Übrigens, früh morgens ists viel schöner in Wald und Flur, wenn man sich überwunden hat mal loszufahren!
> 
> @Roland: ist der Nico morgen dabei? Oder sonst noch wer?



ich hab ihn vorhin mal angerufen, aber keiner daheim. Also ich denke ich komme alleine.


----------



## Cellini (4. November 2011)

Ist der Start um 8:30 Uhr morgen beim Roland oder ist der Treffpunkt woanders?


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ist der Start um 8:30 Uhr morgen beim Roland oder ist der Treffpunkt woanders?



treffpunkt um 8.30 in Hagenbach beim Schorsch. Wenn ich dir denWeg beschreiben soll, ruf an.


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> treffpunkt um 8.30 in Hagenbach beim Schorsch. Wenn ich dir denWeg beschreiben soll, ruf an.



ich glaub das kommt nimmer an, so früh am morgen! Was machstn da eigentlich schon auf? Bist ja noch schlimmer wie ich....


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich glaub das kommt nimmer an, so früh am morgen! Was machstn da eigentlich schon auf? Bist ja noch schlimmer wie ich....



Der frühe Alk bekommt das Bier oder so ähnlich.
Schön wars wieder, wieder ein bischen was gelernt. Nächste Woche Frühschicht da geht was bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domm. (5. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der frühe Alk bekommt das Bier oder so ähnlich.


Na, der frühe Vogel ist der Wurm, hasd des.

Wohin gehts denn morgen?


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> Na, der frühe Vogel ist der Wurm, hasd des.
> 
> Wohin gehts denn morgen?



Morgen wieder ab Leutenbach 10.00 Uhr bei mir. Leichtes herumhüpfen mit leichter Tour. Mal sehen was geht.

@schoschi stimmt du holst deinen Schwung indem du die Gabel belastest und dann hochziehst, also nicht aus dem Antritt heraus. Hab gerade das Bildmaterial bekommen. 
Den Baum im Kirschenweg fahren wir wie die Deppen.


----------



## Schoschi (5. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...fahren wir wie die Deppen.



...aber dabei macht uns keiner was vor!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

*Änderung für morgen.*
Hab gerade mit dem Bernd telefoniert, morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz am Röthelfels,  schauen was geht, ohne Tour. Also nur die Schlüsselstellen probieren. Waren das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren dort mal sehen ob wir schlechter geworden sind.
Bilder vom letzten mal.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...aber dabei macht uns keiner was vor!!!!!!


Mensch Schoschi mach hald amol wos gscheid!! Etz dusd widder Drail übn wie a Blöder bis di des blözlich a nimmer fläshed und dann machsd widder 11 Monad gornix mehr. So kummsd fei ned weider in deim Bikelebn!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Änderung für morgen.*
> Hab gerade mit dem Bernd telefoniert, morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz am Röthelfels,  schauen was geht, ohne Tour. Also nur die Schlüsselstellen probieren. Waren das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren dort mal sehen ob wir schlechter geworden sind.
> Bilder vom letzten mal.


Wär dann morg widder des Knibsn Zeuch midnehma. Dann wärn zumindest scho amol die Bilder besär!!
Bei Bild nummer ans wärds obber eng middm 78-er Lenger. Do hod ja des lezda mol grod den Bedär sei 66-er am Baam vorbei basd!!
Nimm amol an Fuchsschwanz mid Roland, dasmer a Kerbn im Baam neischnitzn könna!!


----------



## Domm. (5. November 2011)

Auch recht.
Ist das der Parkplatz nach Wannbach rechts, der mit ein und ausfahrt?


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Nix Fuchsschwanz, Stihl Motorsäge, Buchenholz ist teuer das können wir dann gleich verkaufen.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> Auch recht.
> Ist das der Parkplatz nach Wannbach rechts, der mit ein und ausfahrt?



Ja,


----------



## R1Nico (5. November 2011)

Bin dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Bin dabei ;-)



Endlich angemeldet.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2011)

Domm. schrieb:


> Auch recht.
> Ist das der Parkplatz nach Wannbach rechts, der *mit ein und ausfahrt*?


Also a Bargblaz wo mer blos nei und nimmer rausfohrn ko wär scho zimlich blöd odder???


----------



## Cellini (5. November 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei! Das muss ich mir ansehen.

Heut eine schöne Tour vom Matterhornparkplatz übern Hummerstein und zurück gemacht, mit so ziemlich allem was dazwischen liegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive. Fast alle Stellen haben auf Anhieb geklappt, und ich konnte sogar die Todeskehre am Felsentor recht stilvoll bewältigen.

Hab die Lyrik U-Turn mit 160mm geordert. Wenn ich Bock hab werd ich sie auf 170mm traveln.


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei! Das muss ich mir ansehen.
> 
> Heut eine schöne Tour vom Matterhornparkplatz übern Hummerstein und zurück gemacht, mit so ziemlich allem was dazwischen liegt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive. Fast alle Stellen haben auf Anhieb geklappt, und ich konnte sogar die Todeskehre am Felsentor recht stilvoll bewältigen.
> 
> Hab die Lyrik U-Turn mit 160mm geordert. Wenn ich Bock hab werd ich sie auf 170mm traveln.



Nicht ansehen! Anfahren. Lyrik Coil gute Wahl, ich hätte aber die 170`er Variante mit DH Kartusche gewählt.
Das Gebiet wird dir gefallen, viele Gruselstellen.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... viele Gruselstellen.


Warum muß ich da gleich an dein Gesicht denken????


----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum muß ich da gleich an dein Gesicht denken????



Wennst morgen in einer steilen Stelle einen Stoß verspürst, der ist von mir.


----------



## Schoschi (6. November 2011)

Hey Bernd, da würd ich gern mal unbemerkt zuhörn wenn dir der Roland die Stories von meinen Flasherlebnissen erzählt....


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht ansehen! Anfahren. Lyrik Coil gute Wahl, ich hätte aber die 170`er Variante mit DH Kartusche gewählt.
> Das Gebiet wird dir gefallen, viele Gruselstellen.



willst damit soagn i hoab a guade GAbel ?!


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> willst damit soagn i hoab a guade GAbel ?!



Für den perfekten Fahrer, nur das allerbeste Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2011)

jetzt werd ich gleich rot.... rofl 

Wenn i net arbeiten müsst heut, wärs eigentlich perfektes Wetter für Frängggische ... aber so


----------



## R1Nico (6. November 2011)

nico


----------



## Saddamchen (6. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> jetzt werd ich gleich rot.... rofl
> 
> Wenn i net arbeiten müsst heut...


:kotz:


----------



## R1Nico (6. November 2011)

Bilder anschauen von heut nur ein paar ;-)
auf meiner seite.


----------



## R1Nico (6. November 2011)

oder in facebook  Nicolai Schiebold


----------



## JansonJanson (6. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> :kotz:



lern moals foahrn, hoagst immer noch aufm Rad wie wenst in die Hosn gschissn hädsd ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobimagura (8. November 2011)

servus mit´der´nand,
hab mich a weng durch eure beiträge gelesen und gedacht weil ich anstand hab stell mer uns mal vor: bin der tobi, 28 jahre und fahre (noch) hardtail möchte mir aber zeitnah a fully zulegen. glaub bei euch is kompetenz vorhanden und würd mich freuen wenn mir aner a boar tipps geben könnt; bin etz a boar mal leihweise aufn giant reign1 gefahren was mir abwärts viel spass gemacht hat beim kauf tendier ich im moment zum canyon nerve 9.0(liebling aller magazine und dem wicked von yt-industries,soll zwar downhill lastig sein, aber ich hätt an ansprechpartner in forchheim, wenn mein handwerkliches geschick an seine grenzen stösst und ich könnts probe fahren. 

danke scho mal
gruß tobi


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2011)

tobimagura schrieb:


> servus mit´der´nand,
> hab mich a weng durch eure beiträge gelesen und gedacht weil ich anstand hab stell mer uns mal vor: bin der tobi, 28 jahre und fahre (noch) hardtail möchte mir aber zeitnah a fully zulegen. glaub bei euch is kompetenz vorhanden und würd mich freuen wenn mir aner a boar tipps geben könnt; bin etz a boar mal leihweise aufn giant reign1 gefahren was mir abwärts viel spass gemacht hat beim kauf tendier ich im moment zum canyon nerve 9.0(liebling aller magazine und dem wicked von yt-industries,soll zwar downhill lastig sein, aber ich hätt an ansprechpartner in forchheim, wenn mein handwerkliches geschick an seine grenzen stösst und ich könnts probe fahren.
> 
> danke scho mal
> gruß tobi



es kommt drauf an was du mit den rad machen willst.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. November 2011)

> es kommt drauf an was du mit den rad machen willst.


Hätt ich etz auch gsacht. Das Nerve hatte ich vorm Strive und an den schwierigen Stellen bin ich damit an die Grenzen gekommen.. dann gings vorn übern Lenker. Mitm Strive klappts gleich sehr viel leichter, va sehr steile Abfahrten.


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2011)

Das wicked würde bei mir an erster Stelle kommen, beste Ausstattung zum kleinsten Preis. 
Wenn Du aber mehr Touren mit einigen gemäßigten Einlagen fahren willst dann das Canyon Nerve. Ich glaube Wicked und Strive geben sich nicht viel. Oder du fährst mal mit und testest mal ein Strive, dann siehst du ob dir das schon zu viel Bergab Bike ist.


----------



## tobimagura (8. November 2011)

danke fürs interesse
des wicked guck ich mer die woche noch an. was´n strive für a hersteller? sacht mer nix. fahre am liebsten lange touren und da wäre mir a rad mit guten klettereigenschaften wichtig, des walberle entspannt nauf zu kumma wär schee, also nicht zu schwer wenns geht wann fahrt ihr immer?


----------



## HTWolfi (8. November 2011)

tobimagura schrieb:


> danke fürs interesse
> des wicked guck ich mer die woche noch an. was´n strive für a hersteller? sacht mer nix. *fahre am liebsten lange touren* und da wäre mir a rad mit guten *klettereigenschaften* wichtig, des walberle entspannt nauf zu kumma wär schee, also nicht zu schwer wenns geht wann fahrt ihr immer?



Hallo Tobi,
hasst du dir mal die Bikeliste der Kollegen angesehen, welche dir geantwortet haben?

Glaubt man den Canyon Werbeaussagen, dann könnt das Strive dein Bike sein.

Zitat:
_Das Strive ermöglicht* lange Touren und Uphills*, ohne auf die Federwegsreserven und die Performance eines Freeriders verzichten zu müssen. _



Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was Canyon oder du unter langen Touren verstehen.
ICH würde die Tourenlänge wie folgt einteilen:

kurze Tour < 40 km
mittlere Tour 40  80 km
lange Tour > 80 km

Solange du verschweigst, was du genau vorhast, wirst du keine brauchbare Antwort erhalten.

Ich gebe mal eine kleine Hilfestellung:
Ich fahre x Tage die Woche, meist so xx  xx km mit durchschnittlich xx hm.
Dabei bin ich auf xx% Asphalt/Schotter und den Rest auf Singeltrails bis max. S2 unterwegs.
An x Wochenende mache ich Touren in den Alpen mit bis zu xx km und xx hm.
x mal im Jahr nehme ich an MTB-Marathons teil.
Ein Alpencross steht ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste.
An Bikeparks habe ich kein Interesse. Auch suche ich keine fahr-technischen Herausforderung die S2 übersteigen.


Ach ja, ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder in die Fränkische ...


----------



## R1Nico (8. November 2011)

Sonntag immer.Leutenbach,Rosenau 28 beim Roland abfahrt.Freuen uns wenn noch welche mitfahren.


----------



## R1Nico (8. November 2011)

kommst auch sonntag Wolfi??


----------



## rehhofer (9. November 2011)

Allmächd - etz kummd der aa nu mid seim Zeich dou daher.

Ich verfolge Eueren lustigen Thread schon länger und wollte Euch mal um einen Expertentipp bitten.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen für den Aufbau eines "Trailbikes".

Meine Anforderungen:
- niedriger Schwerpunkt 
- kleiner Rahmen max. 450 mm Sitzrohr 
- eher flacher Lenkwinkel
- hinten reichen 140 mm Federweg
- vorne 160er Gabel 

Einsatzbereich: Gleichgewichtsübungen in engen, verblockten Trails auch in steilem Gelände. (Die Wahrheit, die ich in diesem Sport gefunden habe, liegt nahe 0 km/h)

Mit meinem Hai Ride stoße ich an die Grenzen weil es zu groß und zu sperrig ist. 

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr ein On-One 456 aufgebaut, das mit 16 Zoll Rahmen und 150 mm Gabel schon sehr nahe am Idealen ist.

Mein Rücken ist aber nicht immer begeistert vom harten Fahren und deshalb suche ich etwas vergleichbares Gefedertes.

Bisher habe ich ins Auge gefasst: 
- Santa Cruz Heckler oder Butcher
- Cheetah Mountain Spirit AM
- Nukeproof Mega
- YT Wicked
- Fatmodul Ant 

Oda Ihr wissd nu wos ganz annerschs ......


----------



## tobimagura (9. November 2011)

*Zitat:*
*Das Strive ermÃ¶glicht lange Touren und Uphills, ohne auf die Federwegsreserven und die Performance eines Freeriders verzichten zu mÃ¼ssen. *
**


*Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was Canyon oder du unter langen Touren verstehen.*

*Ich gebe mal eine kleine Hilfestellung:*
*Ich fahre x Tage die Woche, meist so xx â xx km mit durchschnittlich xx hm.*

guten morgen allerseits,
fahr min. 3 abende die woche so 30km400hm, davon 30% trails.
wochenende fahr ich mittlere bis lange touren, hab ja schon 15-20km zum walberla,kanzel mit ca.1000hm, wenn der "club" sich wieder richtig bled oÂ´stellt, wÃ¤rnÂ´s a mehr

bikepark,marathon interissiert mich ned, allzu anspruchsvoll sollerts bergab a ned geh, fahr erst seit zwei jahren. hab nach ner schuler-op damit angefangen, weils mir am ungefÃ¤hrlichsten erschien.

in den zwa jahrÂ´n hab ich mir etz zwa mol den haxen brochÂ´n, soviel dazu. . .

kann mit dem begriff s2 a nix anfangen, werds etz mal googlen, aber wenns in die richtung geht von peter sei videos, dann gute nacht...

hab grad geguckt und des strive zu meinem neuen favoriten erklÃ¤rt, wÃ¼rd gern auf des angebot der probefahrt eingehen, wobei des was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab entspricht 100% meinen vorstellungen

singe trail skala hab ich mir auch angeguckt und festgestellt das eure videos mehr sin als s2(gott sei dank auch wenn mir simplere trails lieber sin, stÃ¶ren mich schwierigere teilstÃ¼cke ned und werden gern in kauf genommen, erst recht wenn ich a passendes rad hab. mein hardtail issÂ´n tick zu groÃ und bringt mich bei engen passagen ins schwitzen . . . rodenstein ab richtung dietzhof is so a eck;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobimagura (9. November 2011)

*Nico;8910965]Sonntag immer.Leutenbach,Rosenau 28 beim Roland abfahrt.Freuen uns wenn noch welche mitfahren.*

tach nico, komm gern mal mit, evtl würd ich mein bruder noch fragen, zwecks transport von die räder. den sonntag is aber noch zu früh kurier grad noch mein fuss aus(was auch erklärt warum ich bei dem wetter vorm pc hock;(


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2011)

Soviel ich weis haben wir ein Strive in S und eins in M. Meins in S kannst gerne mal probefahren.
Cellini hatte vorher ein Cube Fritzz ist eigentlich in der selben Federwegsklasse angesiedelt, er fährt aber mit dem Strive wesentlich sicherer.


----------



## R1Nico (9. November 2011)

Am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr beim Roland abfahrt.
Neue Tour !!!!!!!! Mit testfaktor. ;-)
Mit Fun!!


----------



## Cellini (10. November 2011)

Bin am Sonntag dabei!

Mein Strive in M könnte auch mal probegefahren werden.


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag dabei!
> 
> Mein Strive in M könnte auch mal probegefahren werden.



Nico hat eine neue Kombination entdeckt. Bin schon mal gespannt.


----------



## tobimagura (10. November 2011)

fahr morgen oder anfang nächste woche mal nach koblenz, canyon hat lange lieferzeiten und ich würd gern zeitnah eins bestellen. solang ich "au" bin sollt ich probefahrten am wohnort umgehen werd mir des nerve AM und eben des strive angucken, geht ja nur noch drum auf welchen ich mich sicherer fühl . . . vorfreude ist halt nich kontrollierbar sollte es wieder erwarten nicht klappen komm ich in zwei wochen gern auf euer angebot zurück.


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2011)

@wolfi
morgen um 14.00uhr matterhornparke oder willst lieber pottensta fohren, mir egal


----------



## HTWolfi (10. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi
> morgen um 14.00uhr matterhornparke oder willst lieber pottensta fohren, mir egal



Matterhornparke ist gut.
Muß mir mal wieder die Stelle mit dem Seil nach dem Blockmeer ansehen ...
Sieht jetzt mit dem vielen Laub unten vielleicht etwas geschmeidiger aus.
Merke gerade, wie ich schwitzige Hände bekomme


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Matterhornparke ist gut.
> Muß mir mal wieder die Stelle mit dem Seil nach dem Blockmeer ansehen ...
> Sieht jetzt mit dem vielen Laub unten vielleicht etwas geschmeidiger aus.
> Merke gerade, wie ich schwitzige Hände bekomme



dacht auch dran, habs mir letztmal scho mitn bernd angschaut, müsste eigendlich gehn, für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. November 2011)

rehhofer schrieb:


> AllmÃ¤chd - etz kummd der aa nu mid seim Zeich dou daher.
> 
> Ich verfolge Eueren lustigen Thread schon lÃ¤nger und wollte Euch mal um einen Expertentipp bitten.
> 
> ...



kauf dir a nicolai helius AM rahmen und baus dir gscheid auf, dann hast a super kistn und a loch im gelbeutel was du damit machen kannst
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17166 aber ausfÃ¼hren musst des scho selbst


----------



## xTr3Me (10. November 2011)

tobimagura schrieb:


> fahr morgen oder anfang nächste woche mal nach koblenz, canyon hat lange lieferzeiten und ich würd gern zeitnah eins bestellen. solang ich "au" bin sollt ich probefahrten am wohnort umgehen werd mir des nerve AM und eben des strive angucken, geht ja nur noch drum auf welchen ich mich sicherer fühl . . . vorfreude ist halt nich kontrollierbar sollte es wieder erwarten nicht klappen komm ich in zwei wochen gern auf euer angebot zurück.



In 1-2 Wochen hätte ich einen Nerve AM Rahmen von Juli 2010 mit Dämpfer und Fox Talas Gabel abzugeben. Der Hinterbau hatte nen Riss und wurde gegen einen 2011er Hinterbau ausgetauscht.


----------



## lowfat (10. November 2011)

wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, bin ich morgen auch dabei...


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Axalp (11. November 2011)

Ich schmeiss als Alternative für alle "Nicht-Trailer" am Sonntag eine klassische AM/Enduro-Tour Hohe-Leite + Püttlach/Hangkante in die Runde.


----------



## JansonJanson (11. November 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss als Alternative für alle "Nicht-Trailer" am Sonntag eine klassische AM/Enduro-Tour Hohe-Leite + Püttlach/Hangkante in die Runde.



je nachdem wie die Zeitplanung aussieht würde ich mich da auch anschließen, auch wenn ich weiss das ich "bluten" werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. November 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss als Alternative für alle "Nicht-Trailer" am Sonntag eine klassische AM/Enduro-Tour Hohe-Leite + Püttlach/Hangkante in die Runde.



wir sind auch dabei, treffpkt am behringersm parke oder?? um wieviel uhr??


----------



## Axalp (11. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir sind auch dabei, treffpkt am behringersm parke oder?? um wieviel uhr??



Genau. Behringersmühle am Tennisplatz. 

So gegen 10 Uhr?


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> je nachdem wie die Zeitplanung aussieht würde ich mich da auch anschließen, auch wenn ich weiss das ich "bluten" werde



jammer ned rum, martina fährt auch mit, wird also kein schnelles tempo werden


----------



## Axalp (11. November 2011)

40...45 km / 1000...1100 HM grob geschätzt wenn wir wirklich alles mitnehmen (Hangkantenweg und/oder Weidmannsgesees können die Mädchen ja gerne auslassen)


----------



## lowfat (11. November 2011)

war sehr schön heute  ganz nach meinem geschmack  danke fürs guiden...


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> war sehr schön heute  ganz nach meinem geschmack  danke fürs guiden...



ja, nur schad, das es so bald dunkel worden is, hätten scho noch paar schmankerl ghabt für dich, und beim nächsten mal fährst die o-w-höln  treppe durch, wirst sehen


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> 40...45 km / 1000...1100 HM grob geschätzt wenn wir wirklich alles mitnehmen (Hangkantenweg und/oder Weidmannsgesees können die Mädchen ja gerne auslassen)



welche mädchen, ausser martina noch a madel dabei, ah etz was ich wennst meinst


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2011)

@markus

bernd fährt morgen auch mit, wir können ja einige berge umfahren, macht evt sogar sinn bei den temperaturen, aber könn mer ja morgen dann entscheiden


----------



## OldSchool (12. November 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## JansonJanson (13. November 2011)

mi mi mi 

bin grad einfach nicht auf der Höhe, gebt mir 4 Wochen dann passts wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2011)

Verdammt, bin krank geworden. Hab schon gestern Abend gedacht es geht los, heute früh ist alles klar. 

S****** hatte die Woche ein paar extra harte Trainingseinheiten eingelegt. 

Hatte mich auf heute gefreut. Viel Spaß euch bei der Tour.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> mi mi mi
> 
> bin grad einfach nicht auf der Höhe, gebt mir 4 Wochen dann passts wieder



in 4 wochen is winter u liegt schnee


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Verdammt, bin krank geworden. Hab schon gestern Abend gedacht es geht los, heute früh ist alles klar.
> 
> S****** hatte die Woche ein paar extra harte Trainingseinheiten eingelegt.
> 
> Hatte mich auf heute gefreut. Viel Spaß euch bei der Tour.




gute besserung


----------



## Cellini (13. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Verdammt, bin krank geworden. Hab schon gestern Abend gedacht es geht los, heute früh ist alles klar.
> 
> S****** hatte die Woche ein paar extra harte Trainingseinheiten eingelegt.
> 
> Hatte mich auf heute gefreut. Viel Spaß euch bei der Tour.



Gute Besserung! 

Das war heute eine geniale Tour mit Roland und Nico, viele für mich neue Stellen ausprobiert und das Ganze hat mächtig Spass gemacht 

Bin absolut von meiner neuen Lyrik U-Turn RC2L begeistert- hat auf Anhieb perfekt funktioniert, schön fluffig, wie eine Gabel halt einfach funktionieren sollte. Keine weiteren Maßnahmen nötig.

Falls morgen Nachmittag jemand Zeit hat: ich werd gegen 1400 eine Tour ab Matterhornparke fahren.

Gruß Boris


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

@markus
waren 40km und 980 hm, bernd u jan, hättet locker mitfahren gekonnt, martina hats auch gschaft, ohne abkürzungen oder berg auslassen, ok , bei der schooterstrass ham wir lieber dir normale strass bergauf genommen.

donnerstach werd ich evt nochmal in die berch fohren


----------



## Axalp (13. November 2011)

Joa, war super Tour. Ein Wahnsinns-Herbst!

Aber der MAXXIS HIGHROLLER 2 ist ein denkbar schlechter Tourenreifen. Zwar richtig richtig guter Grip (besser als Minion), aber leider auch enormer Rollwiderstand. Für mich also die Tourendaten bitte mit Faktor 1.5 multiplizieren.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

nix da, du hast ja dei leichtbaukistn dabei ghabt


----------



## Axalp (13. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix da, du hast ja dei leichtbaukistn dabei ghabt



Petze!!!


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

mei hobel wiegt ja auch ned viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> @markus
> waren 40km und 980 hm, bernd u jan, hättet locker mitfahren gekonnt, martina hats auch gschaft, ohne abkürzungen oder berg auslassen, ok , bei der schooterstrass ham wir lieber dir normale strass bergauf genommen.
> 
> donnerstach werd ich evt nochmal in die berch fohren


Martina muß es ja schaffen, da du bei Versagen mit Sex drohst.


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2011)

So noch schnell dei Bilder vom letzten Sonntag:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013972]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013973]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013974]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013975]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013977]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013978]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013979]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013980]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013981]
	
[/URL]

Bitte Lächeln!!!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013983]
	
[/URL]

So und noch aweng midm Phodoshob gschbuild
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013984]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013985]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013986]
	
[/URL]

So und nun zu den Nebenwirkungen unsers Sports!!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1013987]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2011)

ich sag nur lippe


----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich sag nur lippe



... und ich sag nur Orsch!!!


----------



## OldSchool (13. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... und ich sag nur Orsch!!!



Du rasierst dir die Arschhaare?   

Ich dachte das wär dein Gesicht.


----------



## macmount (13. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... und ich sag nur Orsch!!!



hosd vo deiner holdn aana auf die waffl grichd -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (13. November 2011)

Mensch Wolf, wo hosdn du immer die Hammer Einfäll her?????
Den Schbruch höri zum erschdn mol !


----------



## macmount (14. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Wolf, wo hosdn du immer die Hammer Einfäll her?????
> Den Schbruch höri zum erschdn mol !



Also stimmts doch!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. November 2011)

Gestern auf den Hometrails. Bei super Wetter schöne Tour
Heute mit dem Boris unterwegs gewesen, also er wird echt immer besser. Natursteintreppe Block, Jägersteig usw. Super gefahren.
Neue Stelle.












Boris mit geschlossenen Augen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen.



Dadurch leider Abstieg.



Sammelsurium neuer Stellen.









Frontlastig



Man without Head.



Rockring Aufsetzer garantiert.



Saubere Aktion nur leider etwas unscharf



Neue Linie.


----------



## Cellini (15. November 2011)

Lustige Bilder 

Schöne Tour gestern, der Roland war gestern inspirierend gut an den Schlüsselstellen:gleich alles auf Anhieb perfekt durchgefahren 

Freu mich jetzt schon aufs WE!


----------



## xTr3Me (15. November 2011)

Super Bilder, wieder mal. 
@Boris
Die schwarze Lyrik schaut mal richtig geil aus am Strive


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2011)

Möchte am Sonntag mal wieder die Trails rund um Eglo. fahren.Schaschlik, Spiegel usw. Treffen unten auf dem Parkplatz oder ab Leutenbach.
Hat wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## R1Nico (16. November 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Cellini (16. November 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2011)

war heut mal schnell in den bergen, top wetter ca 15 grad warm und blauer himmel, und ein trail , 750 hm , ein traum, einziges manko war , das der friedel mal kurz übern lenker is, aber nix gmacht.

@bernd des were mal was für dich gwesen, ausser  die 750hm bergauftragen, aber runter, hätts dir gfallen


----------



## lowfat (17. November 2011)

neid! 
ich schau hin und wieder hier: http://www1.tirol.gv.at/luft/downloads/PATSCHERKOFEL.JPG
aber davon wird´s auch nicht besser, wenn man in der arbeit sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> neid!
> ich schau hin und wieder hier: http://www1.tirol.gv.at/luft/downloads/PATSCHERKOFEL.JPG
> aber davon wird´s auch nicht besser, wenn man in der arbeit sitzt...



ja martin, hättest ja mit können


----------



## lowfat (17. November 2011)

mist, ich hab wohl den falschen job


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2011)

Treffen uns Am Sonntag *in Egloff*. am großen Parkplatz unten um 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2011)

@OldSchool


werde morgen prülssbikacher (autobahntour) mit hangkantenweg, windloch usw fohren. um 10.30uhr kläranlag pottensta


----------



## OldSchool (19. November 2011)

Ich denke ich bin dabei. Gebe aber nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## OldSchool (19. November 2011)

Bin dabei. 

Ist von Pottenstein Richtung Campingplatz kurz hinter dem Ortsende?


----------



## 0815p (19. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 
> Ist von Pottenstein Richtung Campingplatz kurz hinter dem Ortsende?



ja


----------



## R1Nico (20. November 2011)

Heut tolle Tour !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R1Nico (20. November 2011)

Mehr unter eine FOTO`S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (20. November 2011)

Nächstes Weekend wieder wer will ist herzlich willkommen !!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2011)

nächstes Wochenende wieder ab Leutenbach. müssen mal sehen ob wir wieder Baumstämme zum üben finden. Jochen haben wir unterwegs auch aufgegabelt, ist sein neues Cheap Trick gefahren. schaschliktrail obere Felsenkehre  hat auch gut geklappt.


----------



## kubikjch (20. November 2011)

Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Hardtail gemacht.
Dabei habe ich die Trail Trickser aufgespürt und hab mich selbst mal versucht. Klappt aber noch net so gut, aber mit Hilfe ist es einfacher

Danke Roland


----------



## Schoschi (20. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Nächstes Weekend wieder wer will ist herzlich willkommen !!!!!



Oh mann, da bin ich in Berlin übers ganze Wochenende!!!! Geht sowas in der Art mal unter der Woche? Bis Donnerstag bin ich da........


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, da bin ich in Berlin übers ganze Wochenende!!!! Geht sowas in der Art mal unter der Woche? Bis Donnerstag bin ich da........



Dann wärst halt dieses Wochenende mitgefahren.
Wenns unter der oche klappt ruf ich kurzfristig an. Hät dir heute auch gefallen, wenig HM und wenig KM, nur Trails  und trialen(soweit man das so nennen darf).


----------



## Schoschi (20. November 2011)

War dieses Wochenende in der Röhn stationiert..........also nix mit biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (20. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twr3l3vxvsE"]Trail / BlÃ¶cke / Stufen / Hang /      - YouTube[/nomedia]

YOU TUBE.de


----------



## Cellini (20. November 2011)

...das dezente "Hinweis"-Schild unterstreicht die Brisanz der Aktion nochmal ordentlich!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Trail / BlÃ¶cke / Stufen / Hang /      - YouTube
> 
> YOU TUBE.de


Danke für den Link Nico! Ich hatte nämlich schon Angst, das demnächst aus Leutenbach ein neuer Roland "Roth" Mcaskill und Georg "NO Way Ray" Distler auf dem Vorderrad hüpfend um die Ecke kommen. Nachdem ich alle Videos gecheckt habe kann jetzt wieder ruhig schlafen!!!
Mein Favorit: "Schoschi flichd aufn Orsch!!!"


----------



## R1Nico (21. November 2011)

Suche,Brauche,Will einen Reifen der richtig viel viel Grip hat,so wie im Gelände und auch auf der Straße.Vorschläge,Erfahrungen,Empfehlung bitte.


----------



## Schoschi (21. November 2011)

Die ganzen misslungenen Schnipsel in Youtube, na Toll
Mit Reifen kenn ich mich net aus. 
Also Donnerstag mach ma ne kleine Runde wie es ausschaut. Um 15 Uhr. Näheres dann von Nico!
Geht morgen nachmittag was wo man net viel Kondi braucht???


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> ... Reifen der richtig viel viel Grip hat,so wie im Gelände und auch auf der Straße ...



Gibt es nicht - entweder oder!

Wenn du einen _Männerreifen_ suchst, dann nimm einen _Maxxis SwampThing_ in der Grösse 26x2,50 mit DUALPLY DH Karkasse (DHD60) und der MaxxPro 60a Gummimischung.
Die weichere Mischung kannst im Winter vergessen, die werden < +5° einfach zu hart.


----------



## Cellini (21. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Suche,Brauche,Will einen Reifen der richtig viel viel Grip hat,so wie im Gelände und auch auf der Straße.Vorschläge,Erfahrungen,Empfehlung bitte.



Ich bring Dir am Sonntag nen Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 in 42a, DualPly mit wennst willst. Der hat gut Grip im Gelände (auf der Street wahrscheinlich auch).


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir am Sonntag nen Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 in 42a, DualPly mit wennst willst. Der hat gut Grip im Gelände (auf der Street wahrscheinlich auch).



42a !?
Dann kann er erst wieder im Frühjahr vernünftig fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Suche,Brauche,Will einen Reifen der richtig viel viel Grip hat,so wie im Gelände und auch auf der Straße.Vorschläge,Erfahrungen,Empfehlung bitte.



Kauf dir einfach 2 HighRoller 40a SlowReezey....die haben immer Grip.
Aber wahrscheinlich willst du danach plötzlich lieber wieder bessere Rolleigenschaften...besonders bei Kälte auf Teer

G.


----------



## Cellini (21. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 42a !?
> Dann kann er erst wieder im Frühjahr vernünftig fahren.



Wieso? Im Winter geht der doch ganz gut- im Sommer klebt er ja am Boden fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (21. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir am Sonntag nen Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 in 42a, DualPly mit wennst willst. Der hat gut Grip im Gelände (auf der Street wahrscheinlich auch).


danke im vorraus kommst auch donnersatg zu einer kleinen runde ??


----------



## R1Nico (21. November 2011)

HTWolfi wie schaut es aus wann fährst mal wieder mit ??


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir am Sonntag nen Maxxis Minion Front 2.5 in 42a, DualPly mit wennst willst. Der hat gut Grip im Gelände (auf der Street wahrscheinlich auch).





R1Nico schrieb:


> danke im vorraus kommst auch donnersatg zu einer kleinen runde ??





R1Nico schrieb:


> HTWolfi wie schaut es aus wann fährst mal wieder mit ??



Ich fahr mit, wenn's mal unter 0° hat und du den 42a Reifen am VR montiert hast. 

Meine Mahnung mit der 42a Mischung im Winter war ernst gemeint und hat sich auf den Grip bezogen.
Die Vorteile der weichen Mischung gegenüber der 60a gehen < +5° verloren.
< 0° verhärtet die 42a spürbar und der Grip lässt deutlich nach.
< -5° machte gar keinen Sinn mehr und irgendwann bekommt der Reifen dann auch Risse.

Wer die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen künstlich hochsetzen möchte, sollte es ausprobieren.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Suche,Brauche,Will einen Reifen der richtig viel viel Grip hat,so wie im Gelände und auch auf der Straße.Vorschläge,Erfahrungen,Empfehlung bitte.


Vollgummi Gabelstaplerreifen vom Roland.
Warum?
Ganz Einfach: 
Mann kann  das Profil entsprechend der Jahreszeit/Anwendung
mit einem Schweizer Messer jederzeit umschnitzen und durch das enorme Gewicht wandert  der Schwerpunkt deutlich nach unten und sorgt für enorme Stabilität!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wer die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen künstlich hochsetzen möchte, sollte es ausprobieren.


5 Doornkaat (am besten fußwarm) vor der Tour haben die gleiche Wirkung!!


----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 5 Doornkaat (am besten fußwarm) vor der Tour haben die gleiche Wirkung!!



Wie ich das einschätze, fahrn die Leutenbacher immer so los und haben noch 5 weitere _Kurze _im Rucksack ...
Du hast doch die Videos angesehen - oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (21. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie ich das einschätze, fahrn die Leutenbacher immer so los und haben noch 5 weitere _Kurze _im Rucksack ...


.... und einen Kurzen in der Hose!!!!


----------



## Cellini (21. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit, wenn's mal unter 0° hat und du den 42a Reifen am VR montiert hast.
> 
> Meine Mahnung mit der 42a Mischung im Winter war ernst gemeint und hat sich auf den Grip bezogen.
> Die Vorteile der weichen Mischung gegenüber der 60a gehen < +5° verloren.
> ...



Oha! Aber kein Problem: um der Abmahnung zu entgehen bring ich eben den Minion F 2.35 SinglePly in 60a mit. Aber nur wenns unter 5 Grad hat (!)


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Danke für den Link Nico! Ich hatte nämlich schon Angst, das demnächst aus Leutenbach ein neuer Roland "Roth" Mcaskill und Georg "NO Way Ray" Distler auf dem Vorderrad hüpfend um die Ecke kommen. Nachdem ich alle Videos gecheckt habe kann jetzt wieder ruhig schlafen!!!
> Mein Favorit: "Schoschi flichd aufn Orsch!!!"


Breyer oasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

am Mittwoch 19.00 Uhr Nightride ab Leutenbach, mit dabei der Depp aus Hausen  der Jochen und wer sonst noch Lust hat!
werden mal einige Bilder mit Langzeitbelichtung versuchen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie ich das einschätze, fahrn die Leutenbacher immer so los und haben noch 5 weitere _Kurze _im Rucksack ...
> Du hast doch die Videos angesehen - oder?



Hey!!!!
Nicht lästern jeder hat mal klein angefangen, da bekanntlich nur Übung den Meister macht dauerts halt ein bisschen länger.
Wenn ich das Rad schiebe, kann ich schon 10m nur auf dem Vorderrad rollen.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey!!!!
> Nicht lästern jeder hat mal klein angefangen, da bekanntlich nur Übung den Meister macht dauerts halt ein bisschen länger.
> Wenn ich das Rad schiebe, kann ich schon 10m nur auf dem Vorderrad rollen.


Richtig gelästert wird auserhalb des Internets, damit du nichts mitbekommst!!!


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> am Mittwoch 19.00 Uhr Nightride ab Leutenbach, mit dabei der Depp aus Hausen  der Jochen und wer sonst noch Lust hat!
> werden mal einige Bilder mit Langzeitbelichtung versuchen.


ich habe den bewegungsrappel und schau, dass ich morgen dabei bin


----------



## R1Nico (22. November 2011)

Mittwoch Nacht ich mach mit. ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich habe den bewegungsrappel und schau, dass ich morgen dabei bin



 Sauber ich schreib dir mal meine Adresse per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Richtig gelästert wird auserhalb des Internets, damit du nichts mitbekommst!!!



Werd dir am Mittwoch mal meine Faust aufs Auge lästern.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd dir am Mittwoch mal meine Faust aufs Auge lästern.


Dann nimm aber einen Hocker mit, damit du hochkommst du Gartenzwerg.!


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber einen Hocker mit, damit du hochkommst du Gartenzwerg.!



Du Pfeifenkopf, ich hol dich mit einem Schlag auf meine Grösse herunter.


----------



## Cellini (22. November 2011)

Bin morgen beim NightmareRide dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

Dann sind wir theoretisch zu sexst.


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2011)

Habe gerade die Lenkzentrale meines Hardtails standesgemäss gepimpt 780 mm Race Face Atlas Freeride.


----------



## R1Nico (22. November 2011)

Habe etwas für die Nachtgiger die morgen mitfahren ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## OldSchool (22. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Lenkzentrale meines Hardtails standesgemäss gepimpt 780 mm Race Face Atlas Freeride.



Na hoffentlich kommst da noch aus deinem Keller raus.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich kommst da noch aus deinem Keller raus.


Na hoffentlich nicht!!!


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich kommst da noch aus deinem Keller raus.



Orsch



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht!!!



Orsch

Hätte auch lieber einen 740 mm Lenker, ab der lag halt rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Lenkzentrale meines Hardtails standesgemäss gepimpt 780 mm Race Face Atlas Freeride.



sollst doch den Lenker zu Deiner Schulterbreite anpassen - nicht Hüftbreite


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sollst doch den Lenker zu Deiner Schulterbreite anpassen - nicht Hüftbreite




der war echt mal net schlecht.....


----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sollst doch den Lenker zu Deiner Schulterbreite anpassen - nicht Hüftbreite



Du meinst doch sicher Hüfttiefe oder?


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> sollst doch den Lenker zu Deiner Schulterbreite anpassen - nicht Hüftbreite



Das ist die Schulterbreite, Was kann ich dafür das du dir die Lenkerbreite nach der Bandbreite deines Verstandes wählst.


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> der war echt mal net schlecht.....



Du wirst auch in Zukunft alleine fahren müssen.


----------



## Schoschi (23. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wirst auch in Zukunft alleine fahren müssen.



grein net rum du mimi, bist moin dabei etz? Die Gabelstapler fahrn dir scho net davon.........
@Nico: also um 15hundert oder?


----------



## JansonJanson (23. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist die Schulterbreite, Was kann ich dafür das du dir die Lenkerbreite nach der Bandbreite deines Verstandes wählst.



wenns danach geht müsst ich nen Lenker hoam der ca. 20cm breit ist ... so dick sollte ca. mein Schädel sein


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2011)

war eine schöne ausfahrt heute. das war das einzige, was bei mir an diesem tag geklappt hat


----------



## R1Nico (24. November 2011)

15.00 bleibt dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (24. November 2011)

War gestern Nacht eine geile Ausfahrt und alle wahren echt super druffff.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> War gestern Nacht eine geile Ausfahrt und alle wahren echt super druffff.


Yes!! Hat echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht. War glaube ich der erste Nightride (kann man bei ca.4 Km überhaupt von Ride sprechen?) seit zwei Jahren. China- Billig-Funzel ist auch TOP
Beim nächsten mal müssen wir halt im Vorfeld festlegen ob der Schwerpunkt auf Fahren/Probieren oder Fotographieren ist. Beides haut nirgendwie nicht hin.
@Roland: Und hast dein Alutech schon mit der Flex für gestern "belohnt"?


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2011)

China Lampe roxxxx 

BTW: ist jemand so technisch begabt, das er auf so ne Chinalampe nen neuen Schalter löten kann? meinen hab ich mir abgebrochen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> China Lampe roxxxx
> 
> BTW: ist jemand so technisch begabt, das er auf so ne Chinalampe nen neuen Schalter löten kann? meinen hab ich mir abgebrochen



Häää?? Wie geht das denn? Ist doch ein Druckschalter oder??


----------



## JansonJanson (24. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häää?? Wie geht das denn? Ist doch ein Druckschalter oder??



naja, ist jetzt das 3. Jahr wo ich die Lampe habe, und seit Ende letzter Saison hackelt der Schalter, wie wenn die Kontakte bissl oxidiert sind oder so, auf jedenfall wenn man den Schalter bissl hin un hergedrückt hat, bissl kräftiger gedrückt etc. einfach bissl "bearbeitet" hat ging er wieder ... naja und anscheinend mag das der Druckschalter nicht so ganz


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. November 2011)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine Tour in Kalchreuth? Wär gut wenn er sich auskennt, weil ich kenn mich nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (25. November 2011)

evtl. spontan. WE ist schon recht voll...


----------



## xTr3Me (25. November 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> naja, ist jetzt das 3. Jahr wo ich die Lampe habe, und seit Ende letzter Saison hackelt der Schalter, wie wenn die Kontakte bissl oxidiert sind oder so, auf jedenfall wenn man den Schalter bissl hin un hergedrückt hat, bissl kräftiger gedrückt etc. einfach bissl "bearbeitet" hat ging er wieder ... naja und anscheinend mag das der Druckschalter nicht so ganz



Löten kann ich recht gut, wennst mit nem passenden Schalter vorbeikommst wäre das fix gemacht.


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine Tour in Kalchreuth? Wär gut wenn er sich auskennt, weil ich kenn mich nicht aus



Wann und wo willst du fahren?


----------



## mistertom52070 (26. November 2011)

Ich würd sagen so gegen 13.30.....ca. 2 Stunden ab Obi Kreisel....


----------



## OldSchool (26. November 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen so gegen 13.30.....ca. 2 Stunden ab Obi Kreisel....



Alles klar.


----------



## macmount (26. November 2011)

nächste Woche eröffne ich meine Physiopraxis - 
also ab jetzt fleissig vom radl fallen - dass ich was zu arbeiten habe
am Samstag 03.12.11 tag der offenen Tür 
s.G. Wolf


----------



## Cellini (26. November 2011)

Morgen Matterhornparke um 10:00, oder lieber ab Leutenbach? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Morgen Matterhornparke um 10:00, oder lieber ab Leutenbach.
> Werd morgen mit Jochen um 10.00 ab Leutenbach starten, ich denke Richtung Egloff.


----------



## R1Nico (26. November 2011)

um 10.00 ab roland . bin dabei.


----------



## R1Nico (27. November 2011)

Tolle kleine tour heut.2-3 stellen getestet und gefahren. 

* Nightride am Mittwoch Nacht.*

*wer kommt ?? der letzte war cool. diesmal schwerpunkt FOTOS!!!!!!!! ;-)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. November 2011)

@wolfi

war ne top tour gestern im altmühltal nur schad das es schon bald dunkel worden ist, der eine trail  were noch super gewesen, aber 6 std unterwegs im november  und die 3 kollegen von dir sen auchlustiger u motivierter haufen.

falls kommenten samstag des alpenwetter nochmals gut wird, würd ich evt noch ne begtour fohren, falls du oder jemand dazu lust hat, bescheid sagen wegn planung


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Tolle kleine tour heut.2-3 stellen getestet und gefahren.
> 
> * Nightride am Mittwoch Nacht.*
> 
> *wer kommt ?? der letzte war cool. diesmal schwerpunkt FOTOS!!!!!!!! ;-)*


Kleine Tour! das war die längste seit12Wochen
ja wenn das Wetter gut ist am Mittwoch um ca.19.30 Uhr. ich werde dann zur Ausleuchtung mal meine neue Lampe mitnehmen. 2200 Lumen .


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kleine Tour! das war die längste seit12Wochen
> ja wenn das Wetter gut ist am Mittwoch um ca.19.30 Uhr. ich werde dann zur Ausleuchtung mal meine neue Lampe mitnehmen. 2200 Lumen .



neue lupine ?? was haste bezahlt


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> neue lupine ?? was haste bezahlt



Nix Lupine!!!! A Daschnlambn hodder si kafd der Vollpfosdn
Wenn di des Ding o schdrohld geds der wi am Wambir midm Sunnalichd!
Bruzl bruzdl Asche!


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> neue lupine ?? was haste bezahlt


Keine Helmlampe es ist eine Taschenlampe, (Fenix TK70) mit 40.000 mA also 40A. Die  Chinalampe reicht voll und ganz fürs Bike. ich möchte nur die Schlüsselstellen besser zum fotografieren ausleuchten können.
Lupine hätte ich gerne aber viel zu teuer für einen armen selbstständigen.


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Helmlampe es ist eine Taschenlampe, (Fenix TK70) mit 40.000 mA also 40A. Die  Chinalampe reicht voll und ganz fürs Bike. ich möchte nur die Schlüsselstellen besser zum fotografieren ausleuchten können.
> Lupine hätte ich gerne aber viel zu teuer für einen armen selbstständigen.



falls jemand lupine KAUFEN WILL; ICH BEKOMM  sie zu EK preis


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> (Fenix TK70) mit 40.000 mA also *40A*.



Hast du ein abgeschaltetes Atomkraftwerk für die Lampe gekauft?


----------



## lowfat (27. November 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Tolle kleine tour heut.2-3 stellen getestet und gefahren.
> 
> * Nightride am Mittwoch Nacht.*
> 
> *wer kommt ?? der letzte war cool. diesmal schwerpunkt FOTOS!!!!!!!! ;-)*


schade, ich bin Mittwoch auf ner Dienstreise. Diese Mittwochsaktion mit wenig Strecke und viel Spielen war genau richtig  Macht schöne Foddos!


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> *falls jemand lupine KAUFEN WILL*; ICH BEKOMM  sie zu EK preis


Danke für die Info, aber die ganze Firma ist mir dann doch too much!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> schade, ich bin Mittwoch auf ner Dienstreise. Diese Mittwochsaktion mit wenig Strecke und viel Spielen war genau richtig  Macht schöne Foddos!



der übernächste Mittwoch kommt bestimmt. es sind in der Nähe noch einige Felsenformationen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hast du ein abgeschaltetes Atomkraftwerk für die Lampe gekauft?


nicht ganz aber 4 spezielle Accus mit Ladegeraet


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls jemand lupine KAUFEN WILL; ICH BEKOMM  sie zu EK preis


30-40 Prozent unter Liste?


----------



## Saddamchen (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 40.000 mA also 40A.


 A su a Gwaff!!!


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 30-40 Prozent unter Liste?



ja


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A su a Gwaff!!!


Los mi hald! ansmann Batterien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. November 2011)

mittwoch, wo wollt ihr fotos machen u warum so späht,


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> mittwoch, wo wollt ihr fotos machen u warum so späht,


die anderen haben nicht ehr Zeit. früh nicht raus, dann Büro Schlaf und abends erst spät Zeit.


----------



## R1Nico (27. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> die anderen haben nicht ehr Zeit. früh nicht raus, dann Büro Schlaf und abends erst spät Zeit.


 Redest du von dir Roland?


----------



## Cellini (28. November 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Los mi hald! ansmann Batterien



Also bei Ansmann kann ich mir höchstens 40.000ma*h* vorstellen, bei 40kg


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2011)

Angenommen ich will mir auch ne China Lampe kaufen, welche würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Angenommen ich will mir auch ne China Lampe kaufen, welche würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


Also wenn die Lampe zu deiner Kondie/Fahrtechnik passen soll reicht eine Weihnachtsbaumkerze!!
Ansonsten würde ich dir das empfehlen!
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-large-stress-reliever-for-guys-10544


----------



## JansonJanson (28. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenn die Lampe zu deiner Kondie/Fahrtechnik passen soll reicht eine Weihnachtsbaumkerze!!
> Ansonsten würde ich dir das empfehlen!
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-large-stress-reliever-for-guys-10544


----------



## Schoschi (28. November 2011)

.....da ist doch gar keine Helmhalterung dabei.........


sowas da oder net?   :http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Fahrrad-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20bde03494


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2011)

ja schosch, die hab ich a, und die taugt gut genug


----------



## JansonJanson (28. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .....da ist doch gar keine Helmhalterung dabei.........
> 
> 
> sowas da oder net?   :http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Fahrrad-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20bde03494



dat ist meine ... 

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149

1a !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. November 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> nächste Woche eröffne ich meine Physiopraxis -
> also ab jetzt fleissig vom radl fallen - dass ich was zu arbeiten habe
> am Samstag 03.12.11 tag der offenen Tür
> s.G. Wolf


Gibs do a wos zum beisn und schluggn??


----------



## macmount (29. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .....da ist doch gar keine Helmhalterung dabei.........
> 
> 
> sowas da oder net?   :http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Fahrrad-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20bde03494



- stark - Mitte - schwach u. Blicken - alles klar


----------



## macmount (29. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gibs do a wos zum beisn und schluggn??



wahrscheinlich ned für hardcore schlugger - aber es gibt Glühwein u. lebkoang u. für die mädls an seggd


----------



## Saddamchen (29. November 2011)

macmount schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ned für hardcore schlugger - aber es gibt Glühwein u. lebkoang u. für die mädls an seggd


Haubdsach ka Gwellwasser aus Baierschdorf!!!:kotz:


----------



## macmount (29. November 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haubdsach ka Gwellwasser aus Baierschdorf!!!:kotz:



Warum??? bisd du des deä immä nai dä gwelln biiiessld ?


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

wo lässt man am besten hier in der Nähe ne Foxfedergabel warten? Bei meiner drückts bissl des Öl auf der rechten Seite raus. Local Dealer gibts nicht mehr......
Macht das vielleicht irgendjemand ohne das Teil einzuschicken? Geht ja bestimmt nur um die Dichtung, ansonsten ist da nix, eigentlich dürfte da eh noch nix auslaufen, vermutlich ein Standschaden!!!!
Selber da rumzubasteln und mich da reinzufuchsen hab ich einfach keine Lust...


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. November 2011)

Radwerk Erlangen!


----------



## macmount (30. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wo lässt man am besten hier in der Nähe ne Foxfedergabel warten? Bei meiner drückts bissl des Öl auf der rechten Seite raus. Local Dealer gibts nicht mehr......
> Macht das vielleicht irgendjemand ohne das Teil einzuschicken? Geht ja bestimmt nur um die Dichtung, ansonsten ist da nix, eigentlich dürfte da eh noch nix auslaufen, vermutlich ein Standschaden!!!!
> Selber da rumzubasteln und mich da reinzufuchsen hab ich einfach keine Lust...



Die Gabel wartet doch sowieso schon - dass Du mal fährst -  
Falls Du antworten willst - der muss grod wos song - kann ich nur sagen do hosd rechd


----------



## Schoschi (30. November 2011)

und wie recht dassd host.........aber etz wo dei Laden fertig ist hast wieder mehr Dsäid oder net?

Zum Radwerk könnt ich mal wieder schauen, da war ich das letzte mal vor über 10 Jahren, da hab ich noch Rennradrahmen und Laufräder und sowas gekauft....das waren ncoh Zeiten.....damals hat ich wirklich mal Kondition....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (30. November 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> und wie recht dassd host.........aber etz wo dei Laden fertig ist hast wieder mehr Dsäid oder net?
> 
> Zum Radwerk könnt ich mal wieder schauen, da war ich das letzte mal vor über 10 Jahren, da hab ich noch Rennradrahmen und Laufräder und sowas gekauft....das waren ncoh Zeiten.....damals hat ich wirklich mal Kondition....



Dsäid? - wos isn des für a dialeggd - des hasd dsaid  - ich hoffe scho dass ich am sa oder so öfter fohrn ko  obber örschmol sdreggn fohrn -  drebbn oder sowos macht mei hond noned mied


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2011)

werde freitag um 13.30uhr ab matterhorn ne tour fahren, samstag und sonntag solls ja pissen


----------



## Cellini (30. November 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitag um 13.30uhr ab matterhorn ne tour fahren, samstag und sonntag solls ja pissen



Muss leider arbeiten


----------



## R1Nico (2. Dezember 2011)

Wo geht jetzt was am Wochenende ?? Tour ?? Trail Training ??


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2011)

ich möcht morgen a nochmal a tour fohren, noch jemand unterweg, am sonntag solls regnen, morgen erst am nachmittag


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2011)

fohr um 1100uhr klumpentour ab pottensta parke, falls noch jemand mitwill, bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (3. Dezember 2011)

Hmh, ich fahr denke ich nur Hetzles oder sowas hier in der Gegend. Pottenstein im Regen? ist mir etwas zu aufwändig.


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2011)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hmh, ich fahr denke ich nur Hetzles oder sowas hier in der Gegend. Pottenstein im Regen? ist mir etwas zu aufwändig.



schmarrn, nix wars mit regen, sonna hat gschiena, erst aufm heimweg hats des regnen angfangt, trail waren teils wickie wicki und teil brottrocken,


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2011)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrn, nix wars mit regen, sonna hat gschiena, erst aufm heimweg hats des regnen angfangt, trail waren teils wickie wicki und teil brottrocken,



Bist´allein gefahren?


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bist´allein gefahren?



lieber allein wie gar ned, ich glaub die sen alle im winterschlaf, war sonnig , warm und menschen leer


----------



## OldSchool (3. Dezember 2011)

War auch knapp 2 stunden unterwegs hat dann aber am Ende angefangen leicht zu regnen.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2011)

Waren auch 2 ,5 Stunden unterwegs die letzte halbe Stunde Dauerregen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> dat ist meine ...
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149
> 
> 1a !


Die hab ich auch und für den Preis eine richtig geile Lampe.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr die auch da bestellt?

Wie läuft des dann mit Zoll oder so?


Ich würd demnächst übrigens auch mal ne Runde mitfahren - ich komm momentan einfach viel zu selten in die Fränkische, seit a paar Kumpels so gut wie nimmer fahren bzw. umgezogen sind...
Mir fällt grad auf:
Seit meinem saublöden Sturz vor 2 Monaten in der ersten Kurve auf dem MTB-Trail nach Unterleinleiter runter war ich nicht mehr in der Fränkischen unterwegs.
Ich Depp hatte den Sattel noch oben, weil ich im ersten Moment dachte das wäre ein langweiliger Fahrweg (das Warnschild hab ich natürlich erst beim hochschieben gesehen )
Auf diesem komischen Untergrund da hab ichs dann prompt geschafft mir beim Abfangen den Mittelfinger auszukugeln...

Aber wenn ich mich nicht so bescheuert anstell sollte ich bei euch auch bergab ganz gut mitkommen - nur beim Hinterrad-Versetzen fehlt mir noch etwas die Übung - bei einfacheren Kurven gehts scho - aber bei so sausteilen (Treppen-)Trails noch ned so wirklich.
Bergauf gehts momentan auch nur sehr gemütlich - unglaublich wie man da abbaut, wenn man mal zwei Monate kaum fährt...

Also bei ner nicht zu trialigen Enduro-Tour würd ich gern mal mitfahren 
(eure Trial-Ecken reizen mich schon auch - die einfachen hab ich auch scho mal probiert - aber nach 2-3 misslungenen Versuchen war mir des dann meist scho zu blöd  - aber in der Gruppe hat man da sicher mehr Motivation )


----------



## R1Nico (4. Dezember 2011)

Mann Fu.... Wetter will Sonnenschein und 20 Grad haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R1Nico (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die auch da bestellt?
> 
> Wie läuft des dann mit Zoll oder so?
> 
> ...


 Ja würden uns über neue Mitfahrer freun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> ...



Ich fahr' ja des Öfteren mit dem Auto in Richtung Fränkische um mich mit dem lustigen Haufen hier zu treffen. Ich nehm' Dich bei Interesse gerne mit.

Morgen ist allerdings erstmal gemütliche GA1-Runde am Kanal entlang angesagt. Falls Du auch auf sowas zum Formaufbau Bock hast, dann melde Dich.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die auch da bestellt?
> 
> Wie läuft des dann mit Zoll oder so?
> 
> ...



ich hab sie direkt in China bestellt. Sie kam so nach 4-5 Wochen an. Der Bernd hat seine später bestellt und ehr bekommen. Das lag aber nicht an den Chinesen sondern am Deutschen Zoll Die haben das mit Ihrer bürokraten Schnelligkeit bearbeitet.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich hab auch mal vor einiger Zeit meine Wellgo Magnesium Pedale aus China bestellt (da gabs die hier irgendwie nur völlig überteuert von NC-17 oder so) das hat bei mir aber nicht so lang gedauert. (eher gut 3Wo)
Aber die waren unter irgend so nem Zoll-Mindestwert - wie viel zahlt man denn bei der Lampe an Zoll? 
Weil wenn die 19% Mwst + Zoll machen kommt da ja einiges zusammen...



Axalp schrieb:


> Ich fahr' ja des Öfteren mit dem Auto in Richtung Fränkische um mich mit dem lustigen Haufen hier zu treffen. Ich nehm' Dich bei Interesse gerne mit.


Das Angebot nehm ich natürlich gern an 
Besonders Samstags vormittags kann ich nämlich nur selten das Auto haben...

Momentan is es zeitlich bei mir aber a weng schwierig, weil wir im MB-Studium vor Weihnachten noch nen Hochhubwagen (= Gabelstabler-light) konstruieren und z.T. berechnen sollen. (hätten die die Abgabe nicht auch nach Weihnachten machen können?! )
Also für das ausdauertraining is momentan eher keine Zeit.
naja irgendwie quäl ich mich den Berg scho nauf


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Momentan is es zeitlich bei mir aber a weng schwierig, weil wir im MB-Studium vor Weihnachten noch nen Hochhubwagen (= Gabelstabler-light) konstruieren und z.T. berechnen sollen. (hätten die die Abgabe nicht auch nach Weihnachten machen können?! )



aaahhh, Hochhubwagen, Mit oder ohne elektronischer Steuerung? Standart oder Triplex Mast?
Komm vorbei, dann kannst du einen ausmessen (hab einige da), Dicke des Rahmenprofils Stärke der Hydraulikpumpe des Motors usw.
Wenn du im Moment wenig Kondi hast dann bist du bei einigen (mir) genau richtig.
Langsam bergauf und noch langsamer bergab.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch mal vor einiger Zeit meine Wellgo Magnesium Pedale aus China bestellt (da gabs die hier irgendwie nur völlig überteuert von NC-17 oder so) das hat bei mir aber nicht so lang gedauert. (eher gut 3Wo)
> Aber die waren unter irgend so nem Zoll-Mindestwert - wie viel zahlt man denn bei der Lampe an Zoll?
> Weil wenn die 19% Mwst + Zoll machen kommt da ja einiges zusammen...
> 
> ...



Also ich musste damal keinen Zoll bezahlen. Die kontrollieren ja dann doch nicht jedes Päckchen. Eine Zweite habe ich mir dann direkt in China gekauft für dann nur noch 45 Euronen! ;Manchmal ist so ne Dienstreise dann doch ok!

Bei Amazon gibt es den baugleichen Typ fü ein paar Euro mehr:
Preis/Leistung ist aber immernoch super
Guggsd du
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/bikelight-eu-Li-Ion-Akku-Fahrradlampe-Outdoorlampe-magicshine-eu/dp/B0064OZF7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323022910&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.de/bikelight-eu-Li-Ion-Akku-Fahrradlampe-Outdoorlampe-magicshine-eu/dp/B0064OZF7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323022910&sr=8-1[/ame]

Gruß


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Ja würden uns über neue Mitfahrer freun.


Das ist so nicht korrekt!!
 Wie du z.B. vor ca. 10 Wochen das erst mal dabei warst habe ich mich überhaupt nicht gefreut!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

Echt guter Preis  Da werd ich wohl nicht aus Fernost bestellen.
Komisch, dass ich die nicht selber gefunden hab - hab neulich scho mal bei Amazon geschaut...

@Roland:
Schon elektrisch - aber da is scho die gesamte Motoreinheit vorgegeben - da müss mer uns also zum Glück nicht auch noch mit rumschlagen.
Dein Hubwagen bringt mir aber wahrscheinlich nix - es is vorgegeben, dass man die Gabel an ner Kette ohne Hydraulik mit nem Elektromotor hochkurbelt. 
(des ham die wahrscheinlich extra so gemacht, dass man eben nicht einfach nachbauen kann...)
Einwas würde mich aber interessieren:
Ist das Fahrgestell vorne unter der Gabel normalerweiße (Hublast 1t) aus nem massiven Träger oder ein Hohlprofil?
(Ich frag, weil wir bisher kein hohles Normprofil gefunden haben, das genug aushält und unter die Palette passt - aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig - wir müssen hier ja keinen Leichtbau betreiben...)


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Dezember 2011)

> Momentan is es zeitlich bei mir aber a weng schwierig, weil wir im  MB-Studium vor Weihnachten noch nen Hochhubwagen (= Gabelstabler-light)  konstruieren und z.T. berechnen sollen. (hätten die die Abgabe nicht  auch nach Weihnachten machen können?!


Ist das die KÜ1 oder Kopra? Glaube KÜ1. Wir hatten damals einen kleinen Montagekran.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

ja is KÜ1  (ich hab erst a weng Energietechnik gemacht, bis mir das mit der Elektrotechnik zu blöd wurde...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht  - wenn du mal besser in die Materie eingearbeitet bist, wirst du merken, dass eigentlich alles sehr einfach ist. Die ganzen Berechnungen entnimmst du am besten aus den Übungslösungen und dem Skript, da steht alles was du brauchst. Wir haben damals google usw. bemüht..  - uns hat aber auch niemand auch nur irgendwas dazu gesagt -.-


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja im Nachhinein kommts einem dann immer viel einfacher vor.
War ja beim technischen Zeichnen auch scho so...


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Einwas würde mich aber interessieren:
> Ist das Fahrgestell vorne unter der Gabel normalerweiße (Hublast 1t) aus nem massiven Träger oder ein Hohlprofil?
> (Ich frag, weil wir bisher kein hohles Normprofil gefunden haben, das genug aushält und unter die Palette passt - aber eigentlich nicht so wichtig - wir müssen hier ja keinen Leichtbau betreiben...)



Ich habe da schon echt viele zerlegt, unter den Gabeln ist bei normalen Hochhubwagen (kein Sonderbau) bis jetzt immer Vollmaterial gewesen.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich habe da schon echt viele zerlegt, unter den Gabeln ist bei normalen Hochhubwagen (kein Sonderbau) bis jetzt immer Vollmaterial gewesen.





Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Ja im Nachhinein kommts einem dann immer viel einfacher vor.
> War ja beim technischen Zeichnen auch scho so...





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht  - wenn du mal besser in die Materie eingearbeitet bist, wirst du merken, dass eigentlich alles sehr einfach ist. Die ganzen Berechnungen entnimmst du am besten aus den Übungslösungen und dem Skript, da steht alles was du brauchst. Wir haben damals google usw. bemüht..  - uns hat aber auch niemand auch nur irgendwas dazu gesagt -.-





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das die KÜ1 oder Kopra? Glaube KÜ1. Wir hatten damals einen kleinen Montagekran.





RolandMC schrieb:


> aaahhh, Hochhubwagen, Mit oder ohne elektronischer Steuerung? Standart oder Triplex Mast?
> Komm vorbei, dann kannst du einen ausmessen (hab einige da), Dicke des Rahmenprofils Stärke der Hydraulikpumpe des Motors usw.
> Wenn du im Moment wenig Kondi hast dann bist du bei einigen (mir) genau richtig.
> Langsam bergauf und noch langsamer bergab.





Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch mal vor einiger Zeit meine Wellgo Magnesium Pedale aus China bestellt (da gabs die hier irgendwie nur völlig überteuert von NC-17 oder so) das hat bei mir aber nicht so lang gedauert. (eher gut 3Wo)
> Aber die waren unter irgend so nem Zoll-Mindestwert - wie viel zahlt man denn bei der Lampe an Zoll?
> Weil wenn die 19% Mwst + Zoll machen kommt da ja einiges zusammen...
> 
> ...



Isch hir Maundainbigeforum! Is nix Stapelhoch!!!

Guggd ihr Link!!!!
http://gabelstaplerforum.siteboard.de/


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (4. Dezember 2011)

Du stapelst aber selber ganz schön hoch


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2011)

> Einwas würde mich aber interessieren:
> Ist das Fahrgestell vorne unter der Gabel normalerweiße (Hublast 1t) aus nem massiven Träger oder ein Hohlprofil?
> (Ich frag, weil wir bisher kein hohles Normprofil gefunden haben, das  genug aushält und unter die Palette passt - aber eigentlich nicht so  wichtig - wir müssen hier ja keinen Leichtbau betreiben...)


Bei der Suche hilft sicherlich diese Seite:
http://www.lssnet.de/profilelibrary/aspprofile.aspx

Ansonsten musst eben doch massiven Stahl verwenden. Der bringt zwar relativ gesehen zum Materialeinsatz nicht besonders viel mehr.. aber wenns nicht anders geht. Bei uns damals wollte niemand massive Träger sehen, aber wir hatten auch kaum ein Platzproblem. 
IDR kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass die Forderungen vom KTMFK (1 Tonne Nutzlast) so gestellt sind, dass man sie nicht erfüllen kann. Bei unserer Kopra wurde im Nachhinein auch das Lastenheft abgeändert. Man will die Studenten eben dazu anregen "unkonventionelle" Lösungen zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2011)

Endlich Film 2011

http://www.biking-hiking.at/2011/12/film-2011-evolution/


----------



## Axalp (5. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Du stapelst aber selber ganz schön hoch



  

  



RolandMC schrieb:


> Endlich Film 2011
> 
> http://www.biking-hiking.at/2011/12/film-2011-evolution/



Die Einheit auf der Rolle am Feierabend ist gerettet!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Dezember 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also ich musste damal keinen Zoll bezahlen. Die kontrollieren ja dann doch nicht jedes Päckchen. Eine Zweite habe ich mir dann direkt in China gekauft für dann nur noch 45 Euronen! ;Manchmal ist so ne Dienstreise dann doch ok!
> 
> Bei Amazon gibt es den baugleichen Typ fü ein paar Euro mehr:
> Preis/Leistung ist aber immernoch super
> ...



pass aber auf, da steckt ne andere LED drin  ... 

sollte ne p7 LED sein....


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Dezember 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> pass aber auf, da steckt ne andere LED drin  ...
> 
> sollte ne p7 LED sein....


P7 ist alt XML/T6 ist neu! Sollte also eigentlich besser sein als P7


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Dezember 2011)

ah ok ... wusst i ned ... joah dann doch guad


----------



## JulH (5. Dezember 2011)

hey lorenz,
was bistn fürn trail nach unterleinleiter gfahrn? Dachte da gibts nur Waldautobahn. Hast da was gscheids entdeckt? Komm nämlich 2km von dort entfernt. 
Mitfahrn musst auf jeden fall mal, damit der Altersschnitt weng sinkt!


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> hey lorenz,
> was bistn fürn trail nach unterleinleiter gfahrn? Dachte da gibts nur Waldautobahn. Hast da was gscheids entdeckt? Komm nämlich 2km von dort entfernt.
> Mitfahrn musst auf jeden fall mal, damit der Altersschnitt weng sinkt!



hey du jungspunt, noch grün hinter die ohrn, aber fohrn könnaund kontie anu ham, is dei kistn fertig?? samstag hab ich ka zeit, aber sonntag, oder musst da fussball spieln


----------



## 0815p (5. Dezember 2011)

http://www.biking-hiking.at/2011/12/film-2011-evolution/
ja der film is super, unser haufen hat ja eigendlich auch top film und fotogerätschaften (friedl,roland,bernd) schosch hab ich vergessen, der hat ja auch a super camera, aber mehr wie a  oder zwa film die ca 3min dauern, kommen übers johr ned zam schad eigendlich, weil filma kann der schosch und bernd scho gut


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (5. Dezember 2011)

Oh war doch ned Richtung Unterleinleiter, sondern scho ein Kaff weiter also von Volkmannsreuth nach Veilbronn runter.
Is ja ausgeschildert - hier die Route 3 http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/t...tainbiking/MTB_Heiligenstadt_Broschuere-2.pdf
(Wusste ich vorher auch nicht, dass es da Ausgeschilderte Touren gibt - ich bin einfach nach ner alten 1:35000 Wanderkarte gefahren)
Wennste da öfter mal vorbei kommst - könntest du ja mal ein/das Warnschild genau vor die erste Kurve hängen - das Warnschild da  hängt ja eher ungünstig - ich hab es ja eigentlich schon gesehen hab aber halt gedacht das wäre für den Feldweg oben - sowas ala "keine Durchfahrt für..." oder so.
Also Obacht geben besonders mit den Blättern drauf sieht der Weg im ersten Moment nach simplem Schotterweg aus...
Wenn mans weiß kann man da aber sicher schön runterheizen...

Wegen BikingHiking:
Ihre Videos auf vimeo kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht
z.B. das da: [ame="http://vimeo.com/12987379"]PreuÃenschleuder SlowMo on Vimeo[/ame]
"Des wor ned so gscheid" 
so ähnlich hats mich auf dem Weg von Volkmannsreuth auch hingelegt - so richtig laaangsam übern Lenker...


----------



## RolandMC (5. Dezember 2011)

Man müsst sich halt mal mit die ganzen Filmchen die man des Jahr über gemacht hat zamsetzn und zu einem schneiden. 
Aber da scheiterts ja schon dran, jetzt hat der bernd ka Zeit, dann ich ned, dann der ned dann der.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Wegen BikingHiking:
> Ihre Videos auf vimeo kannte ich bisher noch gar nicht
> z.B. das da: PreuÃenschleuder SlowMo on Vimeo


das ist an der nordkette. da kann man tatsächlich auch als preusse ohne überschlag runterfahren


----------



## JulH (5. Dezember 2011)

naa mei kistn is noch ned zamgebaut. Aber den Samstag hab ichs vor. Am Sonntag hät ich eigendlich zeit aba am sa davor weihnachtsfeier vom fussball , also vll nachmittags a kurze rundn. 
Am Mi trifft sich des IBC am Tollwood. Da werd ich mal hinschaun um mal paar Biker in München kennenzulernen.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> das ist an der nordkette. da kann man tatsächlich auch als preusse ohne überschlag runterfahren



Da merkt man das wir Franken sind. Wir waren da vor 2 Jahren, die "Preussen Schleuder" fuhren wir aber nicht. Es ging gleich daneben ein kleiner Northshore runter als "Chicken Way". Das schaut auf den Filmen immer so "fahrbar" aus wenn man aber davor steht denkt man sich wo sind meine *Eier * geblieben.


----------



## lowfat (6. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da merkt man das wir Franken sind. Wir waren da vor 2 Jahren, die "Preussen Schleuder" fuhren wir aber nicht. Es ging gleich daneben ein kleiner Northshore runter als "Chicken Way". Das schaut auf den Filmen immer so "fahrbar" aus wenn man aber davor steht denkt man sich wo sind meine *Eier * geblieben.


ich fand die preussenschleuder einfacher als den northshore. der ging so komisch um die ecke und ich hatte plötzlich meine eier verlegt


----------



## Schoschi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey Peter, allas ka Problem. Immer die Kamera mitnehmen. Haben doch viele Leute eine. Will auch einige bestimmte Sachen in der Fränkischen filmen, hat allerdings weniger mit eurem Vertriden zu tun. Dann könn ma mol was schönes Zusammenbasteln....


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Peter, allas ka Problem. Immer die Kamera mitnehmen. Haben doch viele Leute eine. Will auch einige bestimmte Sachen in der Fränkischen filmen, hat allerdings weniger mit eurem Vertriden zu tun. Dann könn ma mol was schönes Zusammenbasteln....



des problem schoschi bist du selbst, da du nie zeit, ich man lust hast mitzu fohren


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2011)

werd morgen wenns ned pisst ( schaut aber schlecht aus) mitn jens in pottensta aweng auf trailsuche fohrn, falls aner mitwill treffpkt um 13.30 klärp oder 13.45 uhr touricentrum pottenst


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Dezember 2011)

Plan für morgen!!!
9:30 beim Roland mit Verbotener und Kanzel!
Motto: "Ois Easy und blus kan Schdress!!"


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

gestern zu viert unterwegs, Wetter etwas kalt und glatt. Breyer und ich waren froh als die Tour rum war denn es traten leichte Kondi Defizite bei uns auf. Die lange Rampe war leider (oder Gott sei Dank) wegen Glätte nicht fahrbar. Das Breyer Eck fuhr der Namensgeber wieder in seinem unvergleichligem Falllinienmäßigem Style. Ich kam gerade noch weg, aber mein Schienbein musste leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (12. Dezember 2011)




----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2011)

An der Kanzel ist es in letzter Zeit irgendwie immer rutschig wie sau.. Das könnte bei mir aber auch an den AM+ Reifen liegen


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Dezember 2011)

Der Red


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

saubere slomo
Aber wenig Farbe ist der Herbst wirklich so grau

Bist du am Wochenende ansprechbar?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> An der Kanzel ist es in letzter Zeit irgendwie immer rutschig wie sau.. Das könnte bei mir aber auch an den AM+ Reifen liegen



was hast du im Moment drauf?
hab für den Winter hinten MM Trailstar in 2,35 und vorne den RQ in 2,4
Ist nicht gerade AM


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin noch beim FA hinten und Ardent vorne. Der FA hinten ist schon ziemlich überfällig, da ist fast kein Profil mehr drauf. Ich mache demnächst vorne die RQ drauf und hinten dann den Ardent. Der verschleißt vorne kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab vorne auch den RQ drauf nicht RR. RQ gab gestern keine Probleme, dem MM Vertride am Vorderrad wurde es in letzter Zeit zu kalt. Kein Grip mehr.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja,  habt ihr den Drop an der Kanzel gesehen, ganz links?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Dezember 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ach ja,  habt ihr den Drop an der Kanzel gesehen, ganz links?



beschreib mal genau wo.Gesten haben wir nichts.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Dezember 2011)

Es ist saublöd zu beschreiben, aber beim linken "Teil" der Kanzel gibt es ja zwei so "Ausleger". Vom Vorderen hat man einen guten Blick zum Walberla usw. Vom hinteren sieht man kaum was.. und da befindet sich auch der Drop. Der Drop ist aber saumäßig gefährlich. Man landet in einem sehr steilen Hang und muss nach 5-6 Metern schon wieder langsam sein um die darauf folgende Kurve zu kriegen. 



Auf dem Bild sieht man den Drop von unten.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (13. Dezember 2011)

als ich vor so zwei Monaten im Forchheimer KKH meinen Finger wieder einrenken lies hab ich da auch einen Freerider getroffen, der sich beide Oberschenkel mind. heftig geprellt hatte, weil er nach nem relativ neu gebauten Drop an der Retterner Kanzel die direkt folgende Kurve nicht gekriegt hat.
Also seine Beschreibung könnte auf den Drop hier gut passen...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich weis wo das ist. *Aber* springen werde ich da nie. Wenn ich nicht langsam über die Kante rollen kann, wollen meine Finger die Bremse nicht lösen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2011)

Heute jemand Lust auf Nightride, wenn es am Tag nicht mehr regnet?


----------



## R1Nico (14. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Filme


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2011)

Bin gestern und heute ein Ründchen gefahren. Gestern Muschelq. usw. kein Tröpfchen vom Himmel gefallen nur unten nass aber die Reifen haben gehalten.
Heute ab Leutenbach unsere altbewährte Runde Seidmar usw. erst leichtes Tröpfeln dann so richtiges stürmen und regnen. Fazit, Regenjacken halten ca. 30-45 min bevor sie von innen genauso nass ist wie aussen.
War aber doch wieder irgendwie geil, wenn alles naß und rutschig ist. S Faktor ist einfach höher.
Werd morgen auch ein Ründchen drehen. Bei entsprechendem Wetter.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2011)

Jochen, Nico und ich werden morgen eine leichte Tour rund um die Leutenbacher Stellen bis Schloßruine fahren wenn einer Lust hat 9.30 Uhr bei mir.
Heute bei leichtem Graupelschauer optimal. Nico ist heute mal wieder Kamikazelinie gefahren. Jochen und ich haben das nicht getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (17. Dezember 2011)

Morgen eine Tour ab 9.30 Uhr wer will kommt. Treffpunkt beim Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2011)

Schön war's wieder. Felsen waren schon wieder leicht trocken gefrohren. Schlüsselstellen gingen wieder


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2011)

werde morgen mittags nochmal a runde pottensta fohren, falls aner mitwill, um 13.45 kläranl. pottensta


----------



## Cellini (23. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Lust am Montag ne Runde zu fahren? 

Gruß Boris


----------



## R1Nico (23. Dezember 2011)

Um wieviel Uhr wollerst los fahren Boris??


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Montag ne Runde zu fahren?
> 
> Gruß Boris



ich werd wahrscheinlich scho a runden drehn, wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2011)

Borisini wo willst denn fahren, Montag wäre schon O.K.
Wie schauts am Sonntag früh aus?


----------



## R1Nico (23. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag geht aber muss um 12.00 Uhr dahammm sei a kurze tour .


----------



## OldSchool (23. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Sonntag früh aus?



Mir würde Morgen so um 16-17 Uhr gut passen, vielleicht ein kleiner Nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (24. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag bin ich bei meinen Großeltern. 

Montag hab ich den ganzen Tag Zeit- aber nicht vor 10 Uhr!!!
Solange es keine Racetour wird bin ich für alles offen, dachte eher an eine gemütliche Runde mit technischen Classics


----------



## heitzi (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnacht Metzi Dir und deiner lieben!
Fahr heuer nemmer so viel!
Gruß Peter


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Sonntag geht aber muss um 12.00 Uhr dahammm sei a kurze tour .



Sonntag geht leider nicht, ich habe ganz vergessen das wir essen gehen. Da muss ich um 11.30 schon fertig zur Abfahrt sein.
Machen wir am Montag was kurze Tour mit kleinen Einlagen.
Macht mal Vorschläge!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mir würde Morgen so um 16-17 Uhr gut passen, vielleicht ein kleiner Nightride.



17.00 Uhr bei Dir oder bei mir:


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche euch allen ein mittelmässiges Weihnachtsfest, und für die, die ich nicht mehr sehe einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr.


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen ein mittelässiges Weihnachtsfest, und für die, die ich nicht mehr sehe einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr.


Mittelloses? Mittellässiges? Mittelmässiges? Mittel assiges? Weihnachtsfest - von mir auch an alle - wann wird's endlich Sommer?
Ist mal irgendwann eine Kanalrunde geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 17.00 Uhr bei Dir oder bei mir:



Mist , habe den Post übersehen. Bei dir natürlich. 

Frohes Fest und geruhsame Tage, auch für dich Roland.


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2011)

martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 uhr ab behringersmühl a tour machn
zum schweigelberg-weissmarter-deppntrail zur sachsenmühl-bds-moritz-altersheimtrail-gössweinsta-markustrail-behringersmühl.
wenn jemand mitfohren will, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## JulH (25. Dezember 2011)

Fahrt ihr am Tennisparkplatz los? Wäre morgen dabei. Hab zwar mei felge immer noch ned, lieferprobleme von Bontrager , aber ich bin auf die geniale idee gekommen, dass ich die felge vom mein alten mtb ja eig auch nehmen könnt. Hät ich eher a drandenken können, hab gedacht die aufnahme is da anders. Da fehln etz zwar zwa speichen, aber des geht scho. 
Also bis morgen und noch schöne Weihnachten an alle


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2011)

JulH schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr am Tennisparkplatz los? Wäre morgen dabei. Hab zwar mei felge immer noch ned, lieferprobleme von Bontrager , aber ich bin auf die geniale idee gekommen, dass ich die felge vom mein alten mtb ja eig auch nehmen könnt. Hät ich eher a drandenken können, hab gedacht die aufnahme is da anders. Da fehln etz zwar zwa speichen, aber des geht scho.
> Also bis morgen und noch schöne Weihnachten an alle



ja, bis morgen


----------



## Cellini (25. Dezember 2011)

Werd morgen um 1200 ab Matterhornparke fahren, für ne längere Tour fehlt mir grad einfach die Kondi, war erst erkältet. Falls also jemand eine ganz relaxte Runde zum Hummerstein mitfahren möchte-einfach Bescheid  geben.

Gruß Boris


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 1200 ab Matterhornparke fahren, für ne längere Tour fehlt mir grad einfach die Kondi, war erst erkältet. Falls also jemand eine ganz relaxte Runde zum Hummerstein mitfahren möchte-einfach Bescheid  geben.
> 
> Gruß Boris


Ganz relaxt hoert sich gut an. 12.00 Uhr ist zwar spät aber lieber spät als nie.
Kond,  ja das ist ein schlimmes Wort.


----------



## Cellini (26. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ganz relaxt hoert sich gut an. 12.00 Uhr ist zwar spät aber lieber spät als nie.
> Kond,  ja das ist ein schlimmes Wort.



Ok, wie wärs um 1100?- bin doch schon früher auf als gedacht...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ok, wie wärs um 1100?- bin doch schon früher auf als gedacht...


Super 11.00 Matterhorn


----------



## Cellini (26. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super 11.00 Matterhorn



ok


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2011)

War heute wieder Top. Wetter trocken und sonnig
Heute wäre ich fast von einem Grundstückseigentümer verprügelt worden
Wir fuhren lässig auf einem Wanderweg durch einen Hof als der Eigentümer uns anschrie und zu mir sagte er schmiert mir gleich eine oder so ähnlich er war eine imposante Gestalt von ca 160 bis165 cm und ca. 70 Jahre alt.
Ich bin dann erst mal abgestiegen und habe gefragt wie er das machen will
Dann wurde es erst mal laut also richtig weihnachtlichll
Ich konnte mir alles von der Seele reden da es mich kuz vorher eh von einem Felsen runtergehauen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2011)

wo war es


----------



## R1Nico (26. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute wieder Top. Wetter trocken und sonnig
> Heute wäre ich fast von einem Grundstückseigentümer verprügelt worden
> Wir fuhren lässig auf einem Wanderweg durch einen Hof als der Eigentümer uns anschrie und zu mir sagte er schmiert mir gleich eine oder so ähnlich er war eine imposante Gestalt von ca 160 bis165 cm und ca. 70 Jahre alt.
> Ich bin dann erst mal abgestiegen und habe gefragt wie er das machen will
> ...


wie schauts aus fahren wir morgen a runde


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute wieder Top. Wetter trocken und sonnig
> Heute wäre ich fast von einem Grundstückseigentümer verprügelt worden
> Wir fuhren lässig auf einem Wanderweg durch einen Hof als der Eigentümer uns anschrie und zu mir sagte er schmiert mir gleich eine oder so ähnlich er war eine imposante Gestalt von ca 160 bis165 cm ....


Du sollst dich doch nicht mit Größeren anlegen!!!!


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Dezember 2011)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du sollst dich doch nicht mit Größeren anlegen!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


>



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2011)

Hat morgen einer Lust auf fränkische?!
Viell. Gössamaschda oder sowas. 10.00 Uhr rum.

Ergänzung: Jochen fährt auch mit


----------



## R1Nico (27. Dezember 2011)

Muss Arbeiten Mitt,Do,Fr, dann Urlaub ab Samstag. Wer will,hat lust Samstag eine rund zu Fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Muss Arbeiten Mitt,Do,Fr, dann Urlaub ab Samstag. Wer will,hat lust Samstag eine rund zu Fahren.



Samstag Umzug helfen, Sonntag fahren,


----------



## R1Nico (28. Dezember 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag Umzug helfen, Sonntag fahren,


Bist dann fit am sonntag nach silvester?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Bist dann fit am sonntag nach silvester?



Ich schon!! Wird ein 0  Abend


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Roland - Peter  Martina und all die anderen Biker bei euch, Wünschen wir die Steigerwaldbiker noch weitere schöne Feiertage ein Gesundes Sturzfreies Jahr 2012 und wie mann so Schön bei uns sagt, mit  immer Luft in Reifen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2011)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Roland - Peter  Martina und all die anderen Biker bei euch, Wünschen wir die Steigerwaldbiker noch weitere schöne Feiertage ein Gesundes Sturzfreies Jahr 2012 und wie mann so Schön bei uns sagt, mit  immer Luft in Reifen.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

Das gleiche wünsche ich Dir und Deinen Steigerwäldern natürlich auch.
Abweichend wünsche ich Dir ein wenig mehr Luft in der Gabel. Bei Euerem nächsten Alpencross, damit Du bei der Abfahrt nicht immer Bodenproben  n ehmen musst.


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2011)

fahre morgen klumpental tour um 10.00uhr pottensta mit 601er und uhltrail, ohne ziegenweg (wegen 3 königfeuer)


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2011)

@bernd
war gestern mitn wolfi am steinbrüchlein auf schlüsselstelln tour, da müss mer in frühling mal zusammen hin, aber nur zum fotografieren, sind super stelln dabei, mit felsplatten abfahrten usw und viel Mossbäumen, da brauch mer externe blitze und dein fotoauge


----------



## lowfat (29. Dezember 2011)

bei einer steinbrüchleinaktion wär ich auch gerne dabei. das haben wir früher öfter gemacht (auch mit foddo) und war immer ein riesenspaß. da gibts noch ein paar stellen, die ich für fahrbar halte, mich aber noch nicht getraut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (29. Dezember 2011)

Fahren Samstag eine runde wer hat lust??


----------



## Cellini (29. Dezember 2011)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Fahren Samstag eine runde wer hat lust??



Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu mies wird könnt ich ab 1400 mitfahren, 

ansonsten auf jeden Fall am Sonntag!


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2011)

Wo am Sonntag? Uhrzeit 10.00 Uhr!


----------



## Cellini (30. Dezember 2011)

10 Uhr ist doch voll übertrieben! Wie wärs um 11.00 Uhr in Leutenbach?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2011)

Cellini schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ist doch voll übertrieben! Wie wärs um 11.00 Uhr in Leutenbach?



O.K. 11.00 Uhr Leutenbach


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2011)

Also Jungs guten Rutsch, wir gehen jetzt mal.


----------



## R1Nico (1. Januar 2012)

wer hat lust morgen ab 14.30 uhr eine runde mitzufahren . ab leutenbach. heut sind ich,boris und roland schon eine tour gefahren schön locker zum neujahreinstieg.


----------



## R1Nico (10. Januar 2012)

Hey Leut wie schauts aus Donnerstag eine Tour oder einen Neujahrs Night Ride!!!!!


----------



## R1Nico (10. Januar 2012)

*Hey Leut wie schauts aus Donnerstag eine Tour oder einen Neujahrs Night Ride!!!!!* 
Donnerstag, 12.01.12, nachmittags
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




8°C





*morgens*





*mittags*





*nachmittags*





*abends*





*nachts*


Sonnenaufgang08:08Sonnenuntergang16:39Sonnenstunden0,3 StdMondphase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UV-Index
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*UV-Index*
 µg/m³Niederschlagswahrs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkei: Keine!!!!!*
15%rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Relative Luftfeuchtigkeit*
82%Luftdruck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Luftdruck*
19 km/hWindrichtungWest-Südwestgefühlte Temperatur5°CF


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2012)

ich werd freitags mittags fahren( wenns ned pisst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (11. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich wert freitags mittags fahren( wenns ned pisst)


Freitag muss ich Arbeiten :-(


----------



## Cellini (11. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd freitags mittags fahren( wenns ned pisst)



Muss leider auch arbeiten,  evtl. klappts bei mir am Sonntag...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Muss leider auch arbeiten,  evtl. klappts bei mir am Sonntag...



Wo und Wann willst du am Sonntag fahren?
Wetter soll ja kalt und gut werden. Viel.mal wieder Egl.?


----------



## Cellini (14. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo und Wann willst du am Sonntag fahren?
> Wetter soll ja kalt und gut werden. Viel.mal wieder Egl.?



Sorry, geht morgen gar nicht 

Nächstes WE wieder...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2012)

morgen früh um 9.30 Uhr eine Tour nach Egl.
Jochen und Ich. Nico wird auch dabei sein, wenn er das liest.


----------



## JulH (14. Januar 2012)

werd morgen weng um streitberg und muggndorf fahrn. Falls aner mitwill könnt ma sich ja um 10.30 uhr matterhornparke treffen. Aber sagt ma bescheid, sonst fahr ich da ned extra vorbei!


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> werd morgen weng um streitberg und muggndorf fahrn. Falls aner mitwill könnt ma sich ja um 10.30 uhr matterhornparke treffen. Aber sagt ma bescheid, sonst fahr ich da ned extra vorbei!



ich fohr mit


----------



## JulH (15. Januar 2012)

ok bis gleich


----------



## kubikjch (15. Januar 2012)

so sah es heute im Gebirge aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2012)

Schade das es nur ein Handybild  ist. Ich habe sowas bei uns noch nie gesehen einmalig. Bodennebel und stahlender Sonnenschein am Himmel.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (16. Januar 2012)

War gestern am Schlüsselstein und muss auch sagen, dass es absolut Hammer war. Leider hatte ich auch bloß ein Handy dabei...
Lustig war auch, dass mir durch das ständige Gegurke im Nebel meine Schnürsenkel eingefroren sind, mit dick Raureif dran
Leider wars abgesehn vom Wetter ne absolute Schei*tour


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2012)

Ja der Bodennebel war sehr langatmig gestern. Unten war es kalt und oben toll. Der gefrohrenen Boden hat die Schlüsselstelle am Steinbrüchlein schön glatt werden lassen. Hätte mich fast nicht getraut.


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2012)

habe heut mein erstes liteville augbaut, wiegt 14.5 kg





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2012)

ahh a 601`er oder?
Schaut supi aus!!
Wer freut sich da, die Martina oder Auftragsbau. Gewicht ist scho geil!
Hab meins heute nach dem fahren auch mal wieder gewogen 14,66 Kg.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe heut mein erstes liteville augbaut, wiegt 14.5 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RolandMC schrieb:


> ahh a 601`er oder?
> Schaut supi aus!!
> Wer freut sich da, die Martina oder Auftragsbau. Gewicht ist scho geil!
> Hab meins heute nach dem fahren auch mal wieder gewogen 14,66 Kg.



Ahhh zwei neue L-Jünger!!!:kotz:
Peter Peter!!! Ich bin geschockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. Januar 2012)

Wieso 2? Hat der Roland jetzt wirklich auch eins? 
Peter ist doch der Chefmechaniker von der Bambergergang! 
Ich trau meins gar net zu wiegen....auf ner Personenwaage hatte es mal 16,5 aber das kann eigentlich gar net sein.
@Roland: Sollte das heut noch klappen bring mal dei Hängwaage mit


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2012)

@schoschi
hast recht, ist ned meins, ghört den olli

@bernd
ich und litevilleist zwar a schönes bike, aber mir is meins zehnmal lieber


----------



## Cellini (21. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin, ich werd um 11:00 Uhr ab Matterhornparke ne gemütliche Runde drehen, 

Gruß Boris


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe heut mein erstes liteville augbaut, wiegt 14.5 kg



einen fehler hast gemacht: die sattelstütze ohne fernbedinung bestellt. hab nämlich auch gedacht, dass brauch man nicht so häufig. aber wenn man das teil ständig verstellen kann, dann wünscht man sich das zwingend vom lenker aus in allen erdenklichen situationen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> einen fehler hast gemacht: die sattelstütze ohne fernbedinung bestellt. hab nämlich auch gedacht, dass brauch man nicht so häufig. aber wenn man das teil ständig verstellen kann, dann wünscht man sich das zwingend vom lenker aus in allen erdenklichen situationen.



So ein Käse...was´ner immer diese Ausländer da mit reinplärn Nur weil´se netmal kurz einhändig oder etwas vorrausschauend fahren können

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ahhh zwei neue L-Jünger!!!:kotz:
> Peter Peter!!! Ich bin geschockt!



Na ich hob mich verschriebn, mei Allerweltskänien hod 14,6 Kg.
Ich ward nu auf mei MK10

Werd morgn middn Jochn vo uns aus schdardn 10.00 Uhr.
Schön ausschauen tut es schon das 901, aber es wäre zu overdressed für mich. Ich begnüge mich mit 301 oder doch 601


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2012)

Hab mir gerade mal eine neue Bremse gekauft. Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Bremskraft wird ja gelobt wie Sau.

http://www.brakeforceone.de/ 
So richtig billig ist sie allerdings nicht. Vielleicht kann man dann ja vorne wieder eine 185`er Scheibe montieren.


----------



## OldSchool (21. Januar 2012)

Boh ey Roland, du kannst auch nichts widerstehen.



RolandMC schrieb:


> wie Sau.



Passt wenigstes zu dir.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Boh ey Roland, du kannst auch nichts widerstehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Passt wenigstes zu dir.



Ich bin halt konsequent 
Bin mal auf die Hebelkräfte gespannt, sollen ja wirklich niedrig sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal eine neue Bremse gekauft. Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Bremskraft wird ja gelobt wie Sau.
> 
> http://www.brakeforceone.de/
> So richtig billig ist sie allerdings nicht. Vielleicht kann man dann ja vorne wieder eine 185`er Scheibe montieren.



Ui, da bin ja mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt. Bis jetzt hat sie ja irgendwie noch bei keinem hier im Forum wirklich funktioniert. 
Mach mal schnell dran das Ding und berichte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, da bin ja mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt. Bis jetzt hat sie ja irgendwie noch bei keinem hier im Forum wirklich funktioniert.
> Mach mal schnell dran das Ding und berichte
> 
> G.


Bin selbst schon gespannt wie Sau, wenn sie nicht funktioniert war sie wenigstens teuer.
Aber ich habe nur keine Ansprüche und die wird sie schon befriedigen.


----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe heut mein erstes liteville augbaut, wiegt 14.5 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Peter - hast im Lotto gewonnen - erst das Nikolaus und dann auch noch ein Leichtwill - mein Respekt - schöns Radl -


----------



## OldSchool (21. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi
> hast recht, ist ned meins, ghört den olli
> 
> @bernd
> ich und litevilleist zwar a schönes bike, aber mir is meins zehnmal lieber





macmount schrieb:


> Hey Peter - hast im Lotto gewonnen - erst das Nikolaus und dann auch noch ein Leichtwill - mein Respekt - schöns Radl -


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2012)

ich hab des liteville nur für einen kumpel aufgebaut, was will denn ich mit so aner kistn


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


>



Der Wolf hald!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @schoschi
> hast recht, ist ned meins, ghört den olli
> 
> @bernd
> ich und litevilleist zwar a schönes bike, aber mir is meins zehnmal lieber



Mei hob I mi därschroggn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, da bin ja mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt. Bis jetzt hat sie ja irgendwie noch bei keinem hier im Forum wirklich funktioniert.
> Mach mal schnell dran das Ding und berichte
> 
> G.


Der Besitz als solcher ist sein Antrieb!
Getrieben ist er von der Kaufeslust!
Gar schrecklich ist das Treiben! 
Einhalt geboten muss ihm werden!!!!


----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Besitz als solcher ist sein Antrieb!
> Getrieben ist er von der Kaufeslust!
> Gar schrecklich ist das Treiben!
> Einhalt geboten muss ihm werden!!!!



etds wenn sichs nu raima däd - würd ichs mir an die wand schreiben -


----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


>



scho guud - mär solläd vor dem posten - die folgenden kommentare aa leesn - wori hald widder mol zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> scho guud - mär solläd vor dem posten - die folgenden kommentare aa leesn - wori hald widder mol zu schnell


Ned zu schnell!! Zu Faul !!!!!!!


----------



## macmount (21. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ned zu schnell!! Zu Faul !!!!!!!



dä dschäggär vo hausn - siech ooh


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ich hob mich verschriebn, mei Allerweltskänien hod 14,6 Kg.
> Ich ward nu auf mei MK10
> 
> Werd morgn middn Jochn vo uns aus schdardn 10.00 Uhr.
> Schön ausschauen tut es schon das 901, aber es wäre zu overdressed für mich. Ich begnüge mich mit 301 oder doch 601



Bin auch dabei. Vielleicht 15 min später.


----------



## Cellini (22. Januar 2012)

Komme auch mit


----------



## lowfat (23. Januar 2012)

@roland und peter
ist bei euch der wohlstand ausgebrochen? 
 mein cube wiegt 15kg und hat gefühlt nur halb so viel federweg. ich mach da was falsch  
muss mal meine finanzministerin fragen ob ein persönlicher mtb-industrie-rettungsschirm drin ist...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> @roland und peter
> ist bei euch der wohlstand ausgebrochen?
> mein cube wiegt 15kg und hat gefühlt nur halb so viel federweg. ich mach da was falsch
> muss mal meine finanzministerin fragen ob ein persönlicher mtb-industrie-rettungsschirm drin ist...


Der Roland spart dafür halt bei Kosmetik, Körperpflege und Hygiene Produkten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Roland spart dafür halt bei Kosmetik, Körperpflege und Hygiene Produkten!



Was nimmst denn du für Kosmetikartikel, Füchtigkeitstücher und Intimspray


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> @roland und peter
> ist bei euch der wohlstand ausgebrochen?
> mein cube wiegt 15kg und hat gefühlt nur halb so viel federweg. ich mach da was falsch
> muss mal meine finanzministerin fragen ob ein persönlicher mtb-industrie-rettungsschirm drin ist...



Schreib doch mal einen Brief an unseren Bundespräsidenten (solange er noch im Amt ist). Da gehen bestimmt einige Euros. Für sich selbst nimmt er ja nichts.
Wenn der Euro abgeschafft wird, will ich nicht zu mir sagen müssen, ich hätte nicht alles versucht ihn durch Konsum zu retten.

Irgendwie muss ich mein Kondi Defizied ausgleichen, entweder ich oder das Rad, einer muss leichter werden. Soll man nicht immer den Weg des leichteren Wiederstand gehen.
Demnächst mal wieder Night oder Dayride?


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2012)

du hast nur die rettung der wirtschaft im kopf. wie selbstlos! 

dayride am we. es steht schon länger eine tour im fürther (wo liegt das?) stadtwald aus, wo es irgendwelches waghalsiges zeugs gibt. also nix für mich  das will nur noch organisiert sein.


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2012)

@lowfat
des 901 er litevile ist ziemlich teuer aufgebaut, komplet mit xtr und laufräder sind ja auch leicht, halt teuer aber leicht, mein nicolai ist auch viel xtr klump dran gebaut, dann aweng XO und carbon und schon ist mer mitn vernüftigen rahmen unter 15kg, aber des weisst ja selbst, fährst ja scho lang genug.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> du hast nur die rettung der wirtschaft im kopf. wie selbstlos!
> 
> dayride am we. es steht schon länger eine tour im fürther (wo liegt das?) stadtwald aus, wo es irgendwelches waghalsiges zeugs gibt. also nix für mich  das will nur noch organisiert sein.



Meinst du wir schaffen mal wieder waghalsiges fränkische Schweiz trail zeugs?
Am besten mal eine bebilderte oder gevideote Tour.


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2012)

ja klar. sag an wann und wo. ich habe jetzt eh viel zu lange auf dem sofa rumgehockt 
ausserdem will ich deine männerbremse sehen.


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja klar. sag an wann und wo. ich habe jetzt eh viel zu lange auf dem sofa rumgehockt
> ausserdem will ich deine männerbremse sehen.



@peter
schickes rad. würde ich gerne mal testfahren. meine kiste ist von 2007 und bewirbt sich für den vorruhestand...

weia, jetzt habe ich mich selbst zitiert. teufelszeugs kompliziertes internettiges...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja klar. sag an wann und wo. ich habe jetzt eh viel zu lange auf dem sofa rumgehockt
> ausserdem will ich deine männerbremse sehen.



Was ist dir lieber (wenn das Wetter passt), Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag?
Ich hoffe ich habe die Bremse bis dahin, gestern schon die erste mail geschrieben wo das Ding bleibt. War ja als sofort lieferbar deklariert.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist dir lieber (wenn das Wetter passt), Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag?
> Ich hoffe ich habe die Bremse bis dahin, gestern schon die erste mail geschrieben wo das Ding bleibt. War ja als sofort lieferbar deklariert.



Hatte das MAil folgenden Inhalt?
" Wo bleibt meine Bremse ihr Wichser???


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hatte das MAil folgenden Inhalt?
> " Wo bleibt meine Bremse ihr Wichser???



Hey du Wi..ser fährst du mal am Wochenende wieder mit?

Bestätigungsmail kam heute früh um 8.50 Uhr Bremse geht heute raus. Immer schön freundlich bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (25. Januar 2012)

es geht doch nicht über einen gepflegten umgangston 

bei mir eher samstagnachmittag. da habe ich zwar ein fahrzeugproblem, das werde ich aber schon irgendwie lösen...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2012)

Dann würde ich mal sagen Samstag 14.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Pottenstein oder Behringersmühle. Jochen und Nico werde ich mal fragen. 
Und natürlich wer sonst noch Lust hat!!!

p.s. Morgen Nightride ab Leutenbach Treffpunkt 19.00 Uhr hat wer Lust. Ich glaube der Jochen kommt auch.


----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2012)

ich werd morgen mittags a rüdla dreha


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2012)

Nightride verschoben auf 19.30 Uhr. Der Herr Kubik ist von seinem BÃ¼roschlaf wieder zu spÃ¤t erwacht.

Heute eine mail von meinem Bremsenlieferanten bekommen, nachdem ich ihn wieder angemahnt habe. Versprochen hat er ja sie am 24.01.2012 rauszuschicken.
Mal sehen wie lange ich mir das noch gefallen lasse. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch eine XTR Anlage.

Vom Lieferanten: 


hallo roland,
die bremse hÃ¤tte gestern laut lieferant bei uns eintreffen sollen. leider ist dies nicht geschehen. wir versuchen seit gestern jemanden telefonisch zu erreichen â leider ohne erfolg. wir bleiben auf jeden fall dran!!

ciao robert


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2012)

ich schaffs nicht zum nightride. bei mir brennt die hütte (auf arbeit...)
kauf die eine "the one". nicht billig aber leicht und richtig knackig


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nightride verschoben auf 19.30 Uhr. Der Herr Kubik ist von seinem Büroschlaf wieder zu spät erwacht.
> 
> Heute eine mail von meinem Bremsenlieferanten bekommen, nachdem ich ihn wieder angemahnt habe. Versprochen hat er ja sie am 24.01.2012 rauszuschicken.
> Mal sehen wie lange ich mir das noch gefallen lasse. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch eine XTR Anlage.
> ...



Scheint ja im Vorfeld schon gut gebremst mit der Bremse loszugehen...scheinbar doch gutes Bremsverhalten

Aber mit einer XTR würdest du auf jedenfall mal nichts falsch machen

Macht mal schöne Bilder von eurer Gefährlichkeitstour am Wochenende...für sowas würd ich doch glatt auch mal die weite Reise in die Fränkische antreten 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich schaffs nicht zum nightride. bei mir brennt die hütte (auf arbeit...)
> kauf die eine "the one". nicht billig aber leicht und richtig knackig



Werd mich auch mal mit der the One befassen. Bin zwar kein Formula Fan hatte mal eine K18 und die war Schei..se. Aber das ist ja eine andere Liga.
Werd heute mal meinen Foto mitnehmen viel kommt ja ein Bild dabei raus. Ich hoffe am Samstag regnets nicht. Fahren wir Pottenstein?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Scheint ja im Vorfeld schon gut gebremst mit der Bremse loszugehen...scheinbar doch gutes Bremsverhalten
> 
> Aber mit einer XTR würdest du auf jedenfall mal nichts falsch machen
> 
> ...


Für Gefährlichkeitsbilder müssten wir den Peter mitnehmen, der wird auf der Vertrider S Skala schon bei 7+ sein.
Ich kann dir höchstens einige "normale Fotos" bieten.
Aber es würde deinem neuen *All Mountain *bestimmt gefallen mal in richtigem Gelände zu spielen.
Weite Reise! Wenn du eine ausgedehnte Biketour machst bist du ja schon bei uns in der fränkischen Schweiz. Und vor allem! Wir sind noch Schneefrei.


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2012)

pottenstein gerne. sag an wo und ich bin um 14:00 uhr da. 
hoffentlich frierts noch ordentlich durch damit der grip stimmt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> pottenstein gerne. sag an wo und ich bin um 14:00 uhr da.
> hoffentlich frierts noch ordentlich durch damit der grip stimmt.



Parkplatz gegenüber der Kläranlage 14.00 Uhr. Ja hoffentlich frierts damit ich schön hart falle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Parkplatz gegenüber der Kläranlage 14.00 Uhr. Ja hoffentlich frierts damit ich schön hart falle.



gegenüber der kläranlage gibs keinen parkplatz mehr, zumindest  für mehrere autos, der nächste parkplatz ist doch 200m weiter richt pottensta am grünen pfeil
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.773...&spn=0.000849,0.001725&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> gegenüber der kläranlage gibs keinen parkplatz mehr, zumindest  für mehrere autos, der nächste parkplatz ist doch 200m weiter richt pottensta am grünen pfeil
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.773...&spn=0.000849,0.001725&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A


wieder was gelernt! bisher kannte ich nur den grünen punkt 

@LBJörg
vllt. klappts dann ja mal in der fränkischen zusammen zu fahren...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> gegenüber der kläranlage gibs keinen parkplatz mehr, zumindest  für mehrere autos, der nächste parkplatz ist doch 200m weiter richt pottensta am grünen pfeil
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.773...&spn=0.000849,0.001725&num=1&t=h&z=19&iwloc=A



Danke Peter Den hab ich gemeint! Aber du weist ja meine Ortskenntnisse sind ungemein. 

Wie befürchtet ein Bild ist was geworden. Jochen hätte ein schönes Bild von mir gemacht, aber beim abdrücken merkte das die Kamera aus war.
Oben am Berg doch schon 2-3 cm Schnee. Am Wasserfall ging alles Boden war teilweise gefrohren.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

> Weite Reise! Wenn du eine ausgedehnte Biketour machst bist du ja schon bei uns in der fränkischen Schweiz



So weit können sich diese anderen Ausdauerradler ausdehnen...für mich wäre das eien 3 Tagestour



> vllt. klappts dann ja mal in der fränkischen zusammen zu fahren...



Hoffe ich doch...wenn dann die Tage wieder länger werden

G.


----------



## lowfat (27. Januar 2012)

der herr stroker kommt auch noch mit. der passt fahr- und gschmarritechnisch ins schema...


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> der herr stroker kommt auch noch mit. der passt fahr- und gschmarritechnisch ins schema...



Ja, des passt. Da fehlt nur noch der Bernd, aber der ist leider im Schki Wochenende. Ich werd mein möglichstes tun, euch den Tag zu versauen.
Bei uns geht bis jetzt der Jochen, Nico und ich mit.
Mal schauen was aus unserem zweiten Strive Fahrer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke Peter Den hab ich gemeint! Aber du weist ja meine Ortskenntnisse sind ungemein.
> 
> Wie befürchtet ein Bild ist was geworden. Jochen hätte ein schönes Bild von mir gemacht, aber beim abdrücken merkte das die Kamera aus war.
> Oben am Berg doch schon 2-3 cm Schnee. Am Wasserfall ging alles Boden war teilweise gefrohren.



in der fränkische gehen die meisten trail rund um muggendorf, also spitzkehrentrail ist trocken gfroren, guckhüll auch, muschelq-block ist nass, aber geht noch, wolfieck - die obere linkskehr(felsplatte ist sacknass, und des wolfieck danach ist auch recht nass, aber beides fahrbar, pavilion und natursteintreppentrail beim pavilion sind bei trocken, jägersteig ist wgen den nassen holzplankenstufen ned fahrbar, zumintest für mich.

was wollt ihr morgen um pottensta fohren, ich war letzten sontag dort, war zwar alles matschig, aber locker fahrbar, selbst die felsschlucht zur klumpentaltour


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> in der fränkische gehen die meisten trail rund um muggendorf, also spitzkehrentrail ist trocken gfroren, guckhüll auch, muschelq-block ist nass, aber geht noch, wolfieck - die obere linkskehr(felsplatte ist sacknass, und des wolfieck danach ist auch recht nass, aber beides fahrbar, pavilion und natursteintreppentrail beim pavilion sind bei trocken, jägersteig ist wgen den nassen holzplankenstufen ned fahrbar, zumintest für mich.
> 
> was wollt ihr morgen um pottensta fohren, ich war letzten sontag dort, war zwar alles matschig, aber locker fahrbar, selbst die felsschlucht zur klumpentaltour



Ka große Tour, schon wegen der Kondi. Wenn des Wetter morgen gut ist dann mehr Schlüsselstellen, wenns schlecht ist dann Golfplatz rauf Treppentrail runter vorne den Berg wieder rauf vor 601 und Ziegen oder Uhlweg. Wenn es gefrohren ist dann rüber zum Kreuz und die steile Rechtskehre mit mit Block runter.


----------



## Cellini (28. Januar 2012)

Grad erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen, und morgen gehts gleich weiter.

Am Montag werd ich ne Ausfahrt in der Fränkischen wagen, so ab 11.00 Uhr, falls jemand mit will, ich hoffe der Schnee ist bis dahin wieder weggeschmolzen!

Wart ihr heut echt unterwegs???


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

> Ich habe mir die BFO heute ans Rad (Vorderrad) geschraubt und auf schneebedeckten Trails Probegefahren.
> Ich bin sprachlos, nicht nur ich sondern auch zwei Bikefreunde die kurz probegefahren sind.
> Ich war noch nie mit so einer schlechten Bremsleistung unterwegs!!!!
> An meinen Rädern war die Code alt und neu, die Saint, Elixier 5,7, CR usw. Keine war am Anfang mit so mieser Leistung unterwegs. Vorderrad zum Blockieren (auf nasser Teerstr.) bringen war am Anfang nicht möglich. Jetzt nur mit ganz grosser Hebelkraft.
> ...




Geht ja schon gut los, Roland Mal eine Frage zur Montage, steht bei dir die Bremse auch so weit unten, das eine Kollision mit einem Felsen nur eine Frage der Zeit ist

G.


----------



## lowfat (28. Januar 2012)

die bfo war heute eine teure enttäuschung. völlig schwammig, schlechte bremsleistung. 
schleif die beläge mal an, vielleicht hilft das. oder dur fähst ein paarmal zur moritzkapelle hoch und bremst die bremse mal richtig heiss.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

Mal mit einem Seil an eine Auto hängen und sich bei gezogener Bremse ziehen lassen wäre doch eine prktikable Möglichkeit

G.


----------



## lowfat (28. Januar 2012)

hab ich auch gedacht, wollte den roland aber nicht auf dumme gedanken bringen. der macht das am ende wirklich 
die 230er flex wollte er jedenfalls nicht in die gabel zum einbremsen spannen 

schöne feine tour heute. hat richtig spaß gemacht!


----------



## Cellini (28. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal mit einem Seil an eine Auto hängen und sich bei gezogener Bremse ziehen lassen wäre doch eine prktikable Möglichkeit
> 
> G.



Sorry, bei dem Kaufpreis würde ich schon ein Produkt "ready to use" erwarten. Das hört sich ja alles leider gar nicht gut an....


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

Heute eine weiße Runde in Pott. und Umgebung gedreht. Der Nico, Ich und zwei fränkische Urgesteine (Stroker, Lowfat).
Es war schon etwas rutschig die Holzstufen und Rundstufen runter. 
Aber im großen und ganzen ging es ganz gut.
War eine 2,5 Stunden lange Runde die nur von Schlüsselstellen und dem Geschimpfe unserer Bremsen unterbochen wurde.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Geht ja schon gut los, Roland Mal eine Frage zur Montage, steht bei dir die Bremse auch so weit unten, das eine Kollision mit einem Felsen nur eine Frage der Zeit ist
> 
> G.



ich glaube nicht das sie mal mit einem Felsen kollidiert, so alt wird sie nicht werden. Das war unglaublich heute, ich musste den Einfingerhebel heute, dauernd mit zwei Fingern ziehen, denn sonst hätte gar nichts gebremst. 
Bei Nässe hat sie gequietscht wie eine alte Dampflock auf verrosteten Schienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

Ah hab ich ganz vergessen, der Nico ist heute ohne zu Zucken die Todestreppe gefahren
Bei dem rutschigen Schnee!! *Unbelivable* also echt jetzt.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

> War eine 2,5 Stunden lange Runde die nur von Schlüsselstellen und .....





> ..die Todestreppe...



Das hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an ...besser wie die Bremse

G.


----------



## lowfat (28. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ah hab ich ganz vergessen, der Nico ist heute ohne zu Zucken die Todestreppe gefahren
> Bei dem rutschigen Schnee!! *Unbelivable* also echt jetzt.


grosser respekt!


----------



## R1Nico (28. Januar 2012)

Ja schöne tour heut, Todestreppe naja fand ich jetzt nicht sooooo schlimm . Sommer geht bestimmt mehr


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

Daher der Name der Treppe:






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

Daher der Name der Treppe:





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2012)

oh Doppelpost das ist mir ja noch nie passiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

Pohhh, ein No Foot Nosewheelie auf der Treppe...Respekt 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohhh, ein No Foot Nosewheelie auf der Treppe...Respekt
> 
> G.


Alles eine Frage der Technik!!!

Ps: Nochmals danke fürs Sichern damals Schoschi!!!
Wennds wenigstens mit 5 anstatt 3 Metern Abstand "gesicherd" häsd wär wenigstens des Bild besser worn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2012)

Ja der Schorschi unser Sicherer. Immer am Mann wenns brenzlich wird


----------



## Schoschi (30. Januar 2012)

...helf doch gern....


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2012)

Wie schauts denn diese Woche mit Nightriden in Leutenbach aus?!
Es kommt das Frühjahr, da müssen wir doch fit für den Gardasee sein.
Es sollte nur nicht 25° minus "unterfallen"


----------



## lowfat (30. Januar 2012)

ich hab so grossspurig von donnerstag dahergeredet, kann da aber doch nicht  oder erst um 20:30...

wir fahren morgen ab 19:00 uhr ab dem parkplatz: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kalchreuth&...en,+Bayern&z=18
in Kalchreuth ein bischen auf den kalchitrails


----------



## Cellini (30. Januar 2012)

Nightride ab Leutenbach:Bin dabei! Di/Mi/Do wären bei mir möglich. (Ab ca.1915 Uhr)


----------



## Cellini (30. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn diese Woche mit Nightriden in Leutenbach aus?!
> Es kommt das Frühjahr, da müssen wir doch fit für den Gardasee sein.
> Es sollte nur nicht 25° minus "unterfallen"



Mein Favorit wäre Mittwoch um 19:15!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich hab so grossspurig von donnerstag dahergeredet, kann da aber doch nicht  oder erst um 20:30...
> 
> wir fahren morgen ab 19:00 uhr ab dem parkplatz: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kalchreuth&...en,+Bayern&z=18
> in Kalchreuth ein bischen auf den kalchitrails



Ja ja so sind sie die Mittelfranken 
Vielleicht geht ja am Wochenende was, wenns nicht so viel Schnee hat.
Ach übrigens meine super duper Bremse ist wieder auf dem Weg zurück zum Versender. Sie war am Sonntag noch schlimmer als am Samstag
Hab jetzt mal die XTR Trail für hinten und vorne bestellt und bekomme sogar noch Geld zurück. Die the One war leider nicht lagernd sonst hät ich zuerst die probiert.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre Mittwoch um 19:15!



 Bis wieviel ° - fahren wir ?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bis wieviel ° - fahren wir ?


Am Midwoch kummd der Russ mid Minus 20 C°! Do freggsd aufn Bike!
Muss morgn und Donnerschdoch noch Aachn


----------



## lowfat (31. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ja so sind sie die Mittelfranken


ich bin oberfranke und durch meinen arbeitgeber zum täglichen grenzübertritt nach mittelfranken genötigt. heimatkunde 6, setzen! 

ich bin morgen beim nightride dabei. gehe fahr abend schon mal vorfrieren


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich bin oberfranke und durch meinen arbeitgeber zum täglichen grenzübertritt nach mittelfranken genötigt. heimatkunde 6, setzen!
> 
> ich bin morgen beim nightride dabei. gehe fahr abend schon mal vorfrieren



Aber du fährst wie ein Mittelfranke.
Cool das du dabei bist.
Ich freu mich schon, ich glaub mehr wie minus 10° bin ich eh noch nicht gefahren..


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Am Midwoch kummd der Russ mid Minus 20 C°! Do freggsd aufn Bike!
> Muss morgn und Donnerschdoch noch Aachn



Ach Berndilein,

nur die harten kommen in den Garten, oder zum Hals, Nasen Ohrenarzt.


----------



## Cellini (31. Januar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bis wieviel ° - fahren wir ?




Endlich keine mörderische Hitze mehr 

Bis morgen abend! Gruß Boris


----------



## lowfat (1. Februar 2012)

wir waren gestern schon 2 1/2h in kalchi unterwegs. traumhaft!!! 
zieht warme socken an! bis heute abend!


----------



## Cellini (3. Februar 2012)

Heute Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach um 12:00 Uhr!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Heute Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach um 12:00 Uhr!



Warst du echt da? Hatte leider keine Zeit da ich bis zur Hüfte in einem 6 to. Stapler gestanden bin.
Morgen können wir was machen ist eh zu kalt um was zu arbeiten.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (3. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst du echt da? Hatte leider keine Zeit da ich bis zur Hüfte in einem 6 to. Stapler gestanden bin.
> Morgen können wir was machen ist eh zu kalt um was zu arbeiten.
> 
> Roland



Nachdem Nico abgesagt hatte bin ich gleich zur Matterhornparke gefahren- war eine super Strivetour im Sonnenschein.

Morgen um 10:30 Uhr!?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Nachdem Nico abgesagt hatte bin ich gleich zur Matterhornparke gefahren- war eine super Strivetour im Sonnenschein.
> 
> Morgen um 10:30 Uhr!?


Nicht lieber Nachmittags? Muss morgens noch einige Besorgungen machen.
Wäre auch mit fränkische einverstanden.


----------



## Cellini (3. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht lieber Nachmittags? Muss morgens noch einige Besorgungen machen.
> Wäre auch mit fränkische einverstanden.



Geht klar. Kannste schon sagen wann ungefähr?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Geht klar. Kannste schon sagen wann ungefähr?



14.00 Uhr Matterhornparke. Jochen kommt auch mit.


----------



## Cellini (3. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr Matterhornparke. Jochen kommt auch mit.



Oh man, das haut nachmittags jetzt doch nicht hin- ich muss um 15.00 Uhr wieder daheim sein, d.h. könnte nur bis ca. 14.15 Uhr fahren.

Ich werd also doch vormittags fahren müssen 


Evtl. jemand am Montag Zeit?


----------



## Schoschi (4. Februar 2012)

Servus,

braucht zufällig jemand Schuhe für SPD-Klickpedale? Hab welche von Specialized, Größe 46. Kaum getragen, einmal in die Waschmaschine und sie sind wieder top. Will sie nicht wegschmeißen, deshalb verschenk ich sie lieber.
Ähnlich Abbildung: http://www.bikeinmotion.eu/images/specialized_buzzsaw.jpg
Einfach per PN melden....

Wie war eigentlich der Nightride bei zweistelligen MInusgraden? Nachmittags in der Sonne bei -5° ists a Traum......aber nachts, doppelt so kalt.....!?!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2012)

Heut nachmittag waren es im Schatten -9° bis auf etwas kalte Füsse wars gut. Nightride war auch kein Problem. Nur meine Avid CR die noch am Hinterrad fahre schmeiße ich jetzt entgültig runter. Sie hat heute total versagt. Spitzkehren, Guckhüll usw. fast null Bremsleistung und Gekreische ohne Ende. Meine Elixier 5 super Leistung und null Geräusche. Kommt jetzt übergangsweise drauf.
Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr bei mir, es geht Richtung verbotenen Berg. Wenn einer also n icht weis was er machen soll!
Nein ich will deine Schuhe nicht.


----------



## Schoschi (5. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein ich will deine Schuhe nicht.



Dir hätt ich se eh net gegeben.......


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Februar 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dir hätt ich se eh net gegeben.......


Sind das die vom AX mit der Kuhschei.ße????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sind das die vom AX mit der Kuhschei.ße????


hupro  , ich denk die schei..se hängt noch drin.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Februar 2012)

Heute früh bei -11 Grad losgefahren, ist schon knackig kalt. Aber auf dem verbotenen dann nur noch -5 und super Sonnenstein. Sogar ein neues Stellchen hat geklappt.

Nightride diese Woche wann?


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2012)

war heut aweng radeln, war scho recht schattig aber hat spass gmacht







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war heut aweng radeln, war scho recht schattig aber hat spass gmacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil!
Sogar die Felgenbeschriftung am VR und HR sind gleich ausgerichtet - ich glaub's nicht. 

Gib's zu, beim Kauf der Jacke hast du die Laufräder dabei gehabt. 

Aber der HR Schnellspanner geht ja mal gar nicht ...


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2012)

ja, die farbe rot macht sich scho gut auf fotos, und der orginal schnellspanner liegt noch am lago in den büschen, vielleicht find mer na nächst mal
was dir alles auffällt


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Februar 2012)

Super bilder, aber sag mal: wo sind denn die ersten beiden entstanden? glaube da muss ich mal mit der kamera vorbei  (ohne rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (6. Februar 2012)

Sind 3 und 4 an der Oswaldhöhle?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2012)

Ich weis wo die ersten 2 gemacht sind
Schöne Bildchen Peter.

Andere Frage hat einer von euch zufällig ein Bremsenkürzungsset für Shimano? Hab mir eines bestellt ist aber irgendwie im Verzug.


----------



## Cellini (6. Februar 2012)

Andere Frage hat einer von euch zufällig ein Bremsenkürzungsset für Shimano? Hab mir eines bestellt ist aber irgendwie im Verzug.[/QUOTE]

Ja.


Hat jemand kurzfristig Lust/Zeit heut zu fahren? - Ich werd gegen 14.30 eine kurze Runde drehen.


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weis wo die ersten 2 gemacht sind
> Schöne Bildchen Peter.
> 
> Andere Frage hat einer von euch zufällig ein Bremsenkürzungsset für Shimano? Hab mir eines bestellt ist aber irgendwie im Verzug.



 zuwas brauchst du es, die gelben plastic backen zum leitungs abschneiden und die olive zur quetschverbindung sind doch bei der bremse dabei, und endlüften brauchst du sie ned, wennst die aweng gschickt anstelltst, bei mir hats auf jedenfall so geklapt und bei einigen bekannten auch.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> zuwas brauchst du es, die gelben plastic backen zum leitungs abschneiden und die olive zur quetschverbindung sind doch bei der bremse dabei, und endlüften brauchst du sie ned, wennst die aweng gschickt anstelltst, bei mir hats auf jedenfall so geklapt und bei einigen bekannten auch.



cool,
Das hab ich nicht gewusst, die schicken die Bremse noch nicht raus weil der KIT noch nicht da ist.
Wenn das so ist schreib ich gleich eine mail das sie alles losschicken.
Entlüftungsset nehme ich dann vom Boris. Wenn ich den krieg.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> cool,
> Das hab ich nicht gewusst, die schicken die Bremse noch nicht raus weil der KIT noch nicht da ist.
> Wenn das so ist schreib ich gleich eine mail das sie alles losschicken.
> Entlüftungsset nehme ich dann vom Boris. Wenn ich den krieg.



Naja, dumm ist es natürlich wenn man den Befüllaufschraubbecher net hat und es klappt doch net
Bei mir hats nur einmal von 2mal geklappt
Hängt ein wenig davon ab wie fest die Leitung mit der Olive in den Hebel geschraubt wurde...bzw. wie schwer man sich tut das Teil da rauszuziehen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, dumm ist es natürlich wenn man den Befüllaufschraubbecher net hat und es klappt doch net
> Bei mir hats nur einmal von 2mal geklappt
> Hängt ein wenig davon ab wie fest die Leitung mit der Olive in den Hebel geschraubt wurde...bzw. wie schwer man sich tut das Teil da rauszuziehen
> 
> G.



Jetzt dacht ich es geht einfach und schon kommst du und machst mir wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Ich denke jetzt muss ich wieder alle Freds mit XTR Bremse durchlesen, oder was ist die Olive. Ich bin Gabelstapler Schlosser und die sind für Ihre Feinfühligkeit bekannt. Ratschen und Gabelschlüssel habe ich bis 50 oder 51 da werd ich doch das Ding da rausbekommen. Rein muss es aber nicht oder? Weil ich glaube danach ist es kaputt.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da werd ich doch das Ding da rausbekommen. Rein muss es aber nicht oder? Weil ich glaube danach ist es kaputt.



 Potenzprobleme????


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Potenzprobleme????




Ach leck mich


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach leck mich


Jederzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (7. Februar 2012)

ich hab mir aus einem aquariumschlauch (überm heissluftföhn zum konus gezogen) und einer spritze ein schlauchbefüllset gebaut. das funktioniert im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten. damit kann man ein bremssystem von unten nach oben durchfüllen. vllt. hilft dir das?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

Geht die Woche noch was mit Nightriden? War heute bis 17.15 Uhr unterwegs *ohne Licht*.
Es geht wieder aufwärts.


----------



## R1Nico (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, morgen können wir ja Nachts fahren habe Zeit Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Ja, morgen können wir ja Nachts fahren habe Zeit Roland.



Dann rufe ich den Jochen an und wir fahren morgen um 19.00 Uhr.


----------



## R1Nico (8. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann rufe ich den Jochen an und wir fahren morgen um 19.00 Uhr.


 
 Geht klar


----------



## lowfat (9. Februar 2012)

habe keine zeit. viel spaß und friert nicht!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> habe keine zeit. viel spaß und friert nicht!



Ha, Ha friert nicht werden viell. mal zum verbotenen Berg rauffahren. Am Wasserfall geht gar nichts mehr nicht mal die Umfahrung des Geländers.


----------



## lowfat (9. Februar 2012)

verbotener berg? klingt gut. lass mir was vom berg übrig!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2012)

Wie schauts aus morgen ab 14.00 Uhr bei mir gemütliche Runde um Leutenbach.
Nico, Jochen Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> verbotener berg? klingt gut. lass mir was vom berg übrig!



Da ist noch genug übrig. Ich versuche zwar den Berg durch vollbremsen des Hinterrads abzutragen aber das dauert.


----------



## Cellini (10. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus morgen ab 14.00 Uhr bei mir gemütliche Runde um Leutenbach.
> Nico, Jochen Roland



Muss morgen leider arbeiten.

Am Sonntag wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## R1Nico (11. Februar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14600175"]Life Cycles OFFICIAL Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei mir! Wer will und kann.


----------



## Cellini (11. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei mir! Wer will und kann.



Ich will und kann!


----------



## R1Nico (12. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei mir! Wer will und kann.


 
Das gelbe ding von heut morgen das ist ein Entlüftungsaufsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

@wolfis lieblingseck, die rinne wird immer leichter, da sie vom vielen wasser immer breiter wird





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (12. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder Peter,
war schön schattig heute wieder.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2012)

sieht ganz schön steil aus =D


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfis lieblingseck, die rinne wird immer leichter, da sie vom vielen wasser immer breiter wird



Wo ist denn das?
Kenn ich net! 
Und wer ist eigentlich das oben genannte Weichei, das Schwierigkeiten hat dort rumzukommen?


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2012)

den kenn ich, eigendlich ein top fahrer aber bei dieser ecke kommt er einfach ned rum dafür schaft er die andere ( du weisst scho) wo ich immer versage auf der orginal linie
werd zeit das märz werd, und der süden näher rückt


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2012)

Nightride werd ich wohl diese Woche ausfallen lassen. Bin etwas verschnupft, war wohl doch zuviel 4x fahren bei über 10Grad minus.
Wenn das Wetter passt möchte ich am Wochenende mal wieder in die fränkische aber nur wenn nicht zu viel Schnee liegt.


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2012)

Samstags?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Samstags?



Wenn das Wetter passt und ich wieder halbwegs fit bin. Meine Erkältung hält sich noch hartnäckig.
Möcht mal wieder in die fränkische.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt und ich wieder halbwegs fit bin. Meine Erkältung hält sich noch hartnäckig.
> Möcht mal wieder in die fränkische.


Du wohnst in der Fränkischen!!!!
.... wenn es auch am Arsch der Selbigen ist!!!


----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2012)

Also wenn samstag, wann dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du wohnst in der Fränkischen!!!!
> .... wenn es auch am Arsch der Selbigen ist!!!



das stimmt. Aber ich kann vom Arsch bis zum Busen alles mit dem Rad fahren.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das stimmt. Aber ich kann vom Arsch bis zum Busen alles mit dem Rad fahren.



Solltest vielleicht auch mal den Kopf besuchen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Solltest vielleicht auch mal den Kopf besuchen.



Sch.... auf den Kopf.


----------



## R1Nico (16. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sch.... auf den Kopf.


 
Samstag eine runde???


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2012)

wenn überhaupt dann 10.00 Uhr, aber ich schreib morgen noch mal, wenn nicht bsser wird dann nicht.


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würd mitgehen, muss dann nur wissen wo ich hin muss


----------



## Cellini (17. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Samstag eine runde???




Bin übers Wochenende nicht da, aber ich fahr am Montag und Dienstag- wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist...


----------



## R1Nico (17. Februar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin übers Wochenende nicht da, aber ich fahr am Montag und Dienstag- wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist...


  montag kann ich sag wann und wo


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2012)

R1Nico bist du morgen dabei wenn das wetter mitspielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (17. Februar 2012)

ja auf jeden fall kann aber erst um 10.30 uhr


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2012)

Werd mit dem Nico um 10.30 Uhr (bei nicht Regen) losfahren und um 11.00 am Matterhornparkplatz sein.


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2012)

ohje... woher weiß ich denn ob ihr fahrt? Ich hab 45min anfahrt. müsst mich also fertig machen


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2012)

Sei froh das du nicht dabei warst, war bescheiden zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2012)

So eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
Die gute!!!! Der Jochen ist heute mittag stolzer Vater eines männlichen Nachfolgers geworden. 
Die schlechte, ich denke er wird morgen früh nicht mitfahren.


----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

Morgen um 10.00 Uhr abfahrt beim Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2012)

ok  Was macht denn der Boden bei euch? Muss ich außer nem Verbandskasten was mitbringen? *gg


----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ok  Was macht denn der Boden bei euch? Muss ich außer nem was mitbringen? *gg


 
Sooo schlimm is nicht  Verbanskasten was ist das das kenn ich nicht braucht mann nicht


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2012)

es wird auf jeden Fall nix grosses es liegt noch zu viel Schnee und der ist sulzig, also Standart Tour ca. 1 Stunde.


----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> es wird auf jeden Fall nix grosses es liegt noch zu viel Schnee und der ist sulzig, also Standart Tour ca. 1 Stunde.


 
2-3 stellen Testen geht schon was


----------



## OldSchool (18. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
> Die gute!!!! Der Jochen ist heute mittag stolzer Vater eines männlichen Nachfolgers geworden.
> Die schlechte, ich denke er wird morgen früh nicht mitfahren.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Eltern.


----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

Habe ein paar Bilder neue,alte in mein album gestellt.;-)


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
> Die gute!!!! Der Jochen ist heute mittag stolzer Vater eines männlichen Nachfolgers geworden.
> Die schlechte, ich denke er wird morgen früh nicht mitfahren.


War er wenigstens bei der Geburt dabei, wenn er schon bei der Zeugung nicht mitgewirkt hat?


----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War er wenigstens bei der Geburt dabei, wenn er schon bei der Zeugung nicht mitgewirkt hat?


 
Kommst Mitfahren Morgen?


----------



## kubikjch (18. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> War er wenigstens bei der Geburt dabei, wenn er schon bei der Zeugung nicht mitgewirkt hat?



Bernd, du Depp

Ich glaub ich war schon öfter bei der Geburt meiner Kinder dabei, als du heuer mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bist.
Also bei mir wars 2 x


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bernd, du Depp
> 
> Ich glaub ich war schon öfter bei der Geburt meiner Kinder dabei, als du heuer mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bist.
> Also bei mir wars 2 x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (18. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bernd, du Depp
> 
> Ich glaub ich war schon öfter bei der Geburt meiner Kinder dabei, als du heuer mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bist.
> Also bei mir wars 2 x


 
Jochen,meinen glückwunsch.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bernd, du Depp
> 
> Ich glaub ich war schon öfter bei der Geburt meiner Kinder dabei, als du heuer mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bist.
> Also bei mir wars 2 x


Mehr wie zwamol wärsd obber mid dei zwa Minikubichs nimmer fohrn heurer!!!!
Den Resd vom Johr konnsd dann Kinnerwogn fohrn und dei Fraa durch die Nachschwangerschafdsdäbrässion bringa!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Kommst Mitfahren Morgen?


Wenns ned schifd kummi!


----------



## daniel_ohio (18. Februar 2012)

@Metzi, Roland und co. da ich jetzt wieder etwas zeit gefunden habe. hab ich mal ein paar bilder von canada rausgekramt   ein paar sonnige pics zu solch kalten zeiten  im album canada sind noch ein paar 

@Metzi:  könnten kili und ich nächste woche mal bei dir vorbeischaun wegen tourenbeschreibungen für mallorca ?

grüße daniel


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2012)

saddamchen schrieb:


> wenns ned schifd kummi!


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2012)

@daniel
wer fährt auf bild 5,is ja super des foto.
wegen nächster woch, am mittwoch hab ich ka zeit, und freitag werd ich wieder fränkische sein, den rest hab ich zeit, sog aber bescheid wann ihr kommt.
falls des wetter im märz am lago verregnet  wird , schau ich das ich einen flug nach malle find, wann seid ihr drei unten?


----------



## daniel_ohio (19. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @daniel
> wer fährt auf bild 5,is ja super des foto.
> wegen nächster woch, am mittwoch hab ich ka zeit, und freitag werd ich wieder fränkische sein, den rest hab ich zeit, sog aber bescheid wann ihr kommt.
> falls des wetter im märz am lago verregnet  wird , schau ich das ich einen flug nach malle find, wann seid ihr drei unten?



@metzi: fliegen am 4.3. schon nach malle . ruf dich dann nächste woche mal an. bild 5 is  der simon


----------



## R1Nico (19. Februar 2012)

Heut schöne lockere runde Sonne Kamm auch raus.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2012)

Hi Daniel, das fünfte schaut echt geil aus. Aber auch die anderen Hammer!!
Viel Spass euch in Malle. Aufpassen auf die Knochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2012)

Heut war's geil zu fahren, Schnee weitgehend weg, und sogar etwas Sonnenschein, Schlüsselstellen waren auch geil. Boden gefrohren, und darüber rutschig.
Wasserfall dauert noch zwei Wochen bis das Eis weg ist.

@Bernd war genau dein Wetter heute schön rutschig.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heut war's geil zu fahren, Schnee weitgehend weg, und sogar etwas Sonnenschein, Schlüsselstellen waren auch geil. Boden gefrohren, und darüber rutschig.
> Wasserfall dauert noch zwei Wochen bis das Eis weg ist.
> 
> @Bernd war genau dein Wetter heute schön rutschig.


:kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2012)

daniel_ohio schrieb:


> @Metzi, Roland und co. da ich jetzt wieder etwas zeit gefunden habe. hab ich mal ein paar bilder von canada rausgekramt   ein paar sonnige pics zu solch kalten zeiten  im album canada sind noch ein paar
> 
> @Metzi:  könnten kili und ich nächste woche mal bei dir vorbeischaun wegen tourenbeschreibungen für mallorca ?
> 
> grüße daniel


Coole Sache! 
Stell doch Nr. 5 mal in die Vorschläge für das Foto der Woche!!! Mit Landung wäre es perfekt.


----------



## R1Nico (19. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>


Würde auch abkotzen :kotz:wenn ich immer alles verpass und lese was die anderen so machen.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Würde auch abkotzen :kotz:wenn ich immer alles verpass und lese was die anderen so machen.


JA ich weiß, es gibt welche denen gefällts im Schlamm!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rebirth (19. Februar 2012)

der sau fehlt der helm, ansonsten hats gepasst =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> der sau fehlt der helm, ansonsten hats gepasst =)


----------



## kubikjch (19. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mehr wie zwamol wärsd obber mid dei zwa Minikubichs nimmer fohrn heurer!!!!
> Den Resd vom Johr konnsd dann Kinnerwogn fohrn und dei Fraa durch die Nachschwangerschafdsdäbrässion bringa!!!



Des mit dera Depression geht ganz einfach, ich zeich ihr a Bildla vo dir und die is sofort wieder happy das  bei mir is


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des mit dera Depression geht ganz einfach, ich zeich ihr a Bildla vo dir und die is sofort wieder happy das  bei mir is


Des konn scho sa. Wall wenns des Bild sichd dängsd beschdimmd:" Allmächd scho widder der geile Sack! Des lezde mol wo ihn gsegn hob bini schwanger worn!"


----------



## R1Nico (19. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> JA ich weiß, es gibt welche denen gefällts im Schlamm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey deine alten Bilder von letzen November kennen wir alle schon.
Aber wirst sicher uns noch sagen wo die tour war.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Hey deine alten Bilder von letzen November kennen wir alle schon.
> Aber wirst sicher uns noch sagen wo die tour war.


Hey das bin nicht ich!!!!
Habe mal mit Photoshop die Tarnschweinemaske entfernt.... und siehe da wer kommt denn da zum Vorschein!??





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## R1Nico (19. Februar 2012)

Roland


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2012)

saugeil......


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

Die Schweinerei  kann man ja nicht mit anschaun.
Ich hab die versauten Beiträge deshalb gemeldet.
Also nicht wundern, wenn der Thread bald geschlossen wird
und das betreffende Benutzerkonto deaktiviert ist.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Schweinerei  kann man ja nicht mit anschaun.
> Ich hab die versauten Beiträge deshalb gemeldet.
> Also nicht wundern, wenn der Thread bald geschlossen wird
> und das betreffende Benutzerkonto deaktiviert ist.


 
Bin a mal gespannt wann sich der Langwasserer mal wieder in unsere gegend verirrt.?


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Bin a mal gespannt wann sich der Langwasserer mal wieder in unsere gegend verirrt.?



Leg mal die Trails trocken, dann komm ich euch besuchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2012)

Hab heut schon mit diesem Bilder Troll telefoniert. Ich habe ihm mitgeteilt, ihm beim nächsten zusammentreffen einen körperlichen Verweis zu erteilen.






Aber da er sowieso nie mitfährt juckt ihn das persönlich wenig.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Leg mal die Trails trocken, dann komm ich euch besuchen ...


 
wann bist du im Steinbrüchlein? kann morgen ab 15.00uhr und donnerstag auch so ab 14.00 uhr.Hast lust?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Leg mal die Trails trocken, dann komm ich euch besuchen ...



Aber mit neuem Lenker, da gibt es rund um Pott. einige enge Ecken wo es bestimmt lustig ist.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab heut schon mit diesem Bilder Troll telefoniert. Ich habe ihm mitgeteilt, ihm beim nächsten zusammentreffen einen körperlichen Verweis zu erteilen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Roland das kennst du doch schon, immer dicke lippe


 und nix dahinter


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber mit neuem Lenker, da gibt es rund um Pott. einige enge Ecken wo es bestimmt lustig ist.


Sag wann bin dabei!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Roland das kennst du doch schon, immer dicke lippe
> 
> 
> und nix dahinter



 Ja er riskiert die Lippe immer etwas zuviel. Das führt des öfteren zu Schwellungen.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber mit neuem Lenker, da gibt es rund um Pott. einige enge Ecken wo es bestimmt lustig ist.


mach mal pic vom lenker und vom bike.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> wann bist du im Steinbrüchlein? kann morgen ab 15.00uhr und donnerstag auch so ab 14.00 uhr.Hast lust?



Ja, morgen 15 Uhr geht, ein Freund von mir kommt vermutlich auch mit.
Wetter sieht gut aus, die Trails hoffentlich auch.



R1Nico schrieb:


> mach mal pic vom lenker und vom bike.



Welches meiner vielen Bikes soll's den sein?
Von alle kann ich kein Foto reinstellen, da reicht der Speicherplatz im Internet noch nicht aus ... 

Ach was, ich zeig dir einfach eines morgen live.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2012)

@Wolfi bing ihm aber nichts mehr bei, Flugangst hat er eh keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, morgen 15 Uhr geht, ein Freund von mir kommt vermutlich auch mit.
> Wetter sieht gut aus, die Trails hoffentlich auch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
bin da


----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Wolfi bing ihm aber nichts mehr bei, Flugangst hat er eh keine.


 
komm mit dann lernst auch noch was


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

hättet ihr net weng später machen können? um 15:00 hab ich grad mal aus.. ^^


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hättet ihr net weng später machen können? um 15:00 hab ich grad mal aus.. ^^



Naja, es soll ein Dayride und kein Nightride werden. 
Die Tagen werden länger und das Steinbrüchlein wird uns alle Überleben ...


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

nico bist 15:00 dort? Oder fährst da los bei dir?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> komm mit dann lernst auch noch was



Leider keine Zeit um die Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (20. Februar 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> nico bist 15:00 dort? Oder fährst da los bei dir?


 
15.00uhr in Nbg im bruch


----------



## rebirth (20. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht könnt ich ja weng eher von der arbeit abhauen.. Hmm, ma guggn


----------



## Schoschi (21. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin, 
jemand Bock in ner Stunde zu fahren? Weiß ist weng kurzfristig......
Im Moment hats mollige -6Grad, Sonne geht gleich auf, keine Wolke am Himmel......


----------



## R1Nico (21. Februar 2012)

Geil heut a weng Technik und "schwere" stellen in Nbg-Steinbrüchlein gefahren. Danach noch eine geile schöne Tour vergleichbar wie 4x Fränkische fahrn. PS. währe auch was für dich gewesen Roland


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2012)

Bin heute auch schwere Stellen gefahren, hab einen Stapler nach Höchstadt/Aisch gefahren und einen geholt.
Leider keine Zeit Geld kommt nicht von alleine.
Werd bei entsprechendem Wetter am freitag eine kleine (Brotzeittrail) Runde fränkische fahren. Muss endlich mal meine Gabel an etwas steileren Stellen testen.


----------



## R1Nico (21. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heute auch schwere Stellen gefahren, hab einen Stapler nach Höchstadt/Aisch gefahren und einen geholt.
> Leider keine Zeit Geld kommt nicht von alleine.
> Werd bei entsprechendem Wetter am freitag eine kleine (Brotzeittrail) Runde fränkische fahren. Muss endlich mal meine Gabel an etwas steileren Stellen testen.


 
Time??


----------



## Schoschi (21. Februar 2012)

Hast mal wieder a neue Gabel???


----------



## macmount (21. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heute auch schwere Stellen gefahren, hab einen Stapler nach Höchstadt/Aisch gefahren und einen geholt.
> Leider keine Zeit Geld kommt nicht von alleine.
> Werd bei entsprechendem Wetter am freitag eine kleine (Brotzeittrail) Runde fränkische fahren. Muss endlich mal meine Gabel an etwas steileren Stellen testen.



Die vom Stapler???


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Time??



13-14.00 Uhr


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hast mal wieder a neue Gabel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Februar 2012)

Roland, zur Deville darfst mal ausführlich berichten, das würde mich sehr interessieren. Ist es die 170er?


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 13-14.00 Uhr



wenns freitag ned pisst, fohr ich ab der matterhorn 13.30uhr richt. blockmeer-brotzeit


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns freitag ned pisst, fohr ich ab der matterhorn 13.30uhr richt. blockmeer-brotzeit



Wennsd mi midnimmst bin i dabei.


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wennsd mi midnimmst bin i dabei.



falls es pisst funk mer uns zam


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2012)

Muss scho trocken sein, das erste mal wieder seit 7 Monaten.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, zur Deville darfst mal ausführlich berichten, das würde mich sehr interessieren. Ist es die 170er?



Ja die 170er, war heute in der fränkischen unterwegs, schön fluffig das Ding aber richtig testen muss ich sie noch.


----------



## R1Nico (22. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja die 170er war heute in der fränkischen unterwegs, schön fluffig das Ding, aber richtige Testen muss ich sie noch.


 
Gibs mir ich bring sie bis an ihre grenzen


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja die 170er, war heute in der fränkischen unterwegs, schön fluffig das Ding aber richtig testen muss ich sie noch.



Ich wollte sie mir eigentlich kaufen, als ich mir auch den Strive Rahmen gegönnt habe. Allerdings bin ich dann wieder davon abgekommen, weil ich bedenken wegen dem "Flex" bzw. der geringen Steifigkeit hatte. Im Forum gibt es da ja sehr verschiedene Meinungen dazu.

edit: was wiegt denn dein Bike derzeit? Mit der Deville, XTR Bremse usw müssten die 14 Kilo doch schon locker geknackt sein?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Gibs mir ich bring sie bis an ihre grenzen



Die kommt nicht in ein Hardtail.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich wollte sie mir eigentlich kaufen, als ich mir auch den Strive Rahmen gegönnt habe. Allerdings bin ich dann wieder davon abgekommen, weil ich bedenken wegen dem "Flex" bzw. der geringen Steifigkeit hatte. Im Forum gibt es da ja sehr verschiedene Meinungen dazu.
> 
> edit: was wiegt denn dein Bike derzeit? Mit der Deville, XTR Bremse usw müssten die 14 Kilo doch schon locker geknackt sein?



Ach für was braucht man Steifigkeit, ein bisschen Flex auf dem Trail hat noch keinem geschadet. Ich hab im Moment noch nix von zu viel Flex gemerkt. Sie macht was sie soll federn. Was sie in grobem Gelände macht weis ich noch nicht.
Aktuelles Gewicht 13,75 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Februar 2012)

Ned schlecht, da hast schon fast das Gewicht eines AM Bikes  
Und wie macht sich die XTR Trail Bremse?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ned schlecht, da hast schon fast das Gewicht eines AM Bikes
> Und wie macht sich die XTR Trail Bremse?



Die XTR Ist richtig geil. Würde ich mir sofort wieder kaufen kein Vergleich zur BFO.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... kein Vergleich zur BFO.




So wie ich das verstanden habe, war die BFO auf dem Niveau einer Stempelbremse ...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/8/87/Fahrrad01.jpg/419px-Fahrrad01.jpg


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2012)

Wolfi das war eine der grössten Entäuschungen. Die grössten Erwartungen und der grösste Witz aller Zeiten.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Februar 2012)

War die Bremse wohl so gehyped? Ich hab mich die letzte Zeit für neue Produkte rund ums Bike gar nicht interessiert, BFO sagt mir auch nichts. Dafür habe ich mir jetzt einen Carbonlenker gegönnt, damit bin ich 0,01% schneller aufm Berggipfel.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War die Bremse wohl so gehyped? Ich hab mich die letzte Zeit für neue Produkte rund ums Bike gar nicht interessiert, BFO sagt mir auch nichts. Dafür habe ich mir jetzt einen Carbonlenker gegönnt, damit bin ich 0,01% schneller aufm Berggipfel.



Nicht gehyped aber ich habe mich gerade für eine neue Bremse interessiert und das System ist ganz neu und sollte eigentlich genau das richtige für lange Abfahrten sein. Es ist aber eine System für schnelle Abfahrten da null Bremskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Februar 2012)

Hm das ist ärgerlich. Ziemlich gut sollen noch die Hope Tech M4 sein, aber über die gibts wiederum auch viel widersprüchliches. Bisher habe ich zu jeder Bremse negative Berichte finden können..


----------



## Cellini (23. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm das ist ärgerlich. Bisher habe ich zu jeder Bremse negative Berichte finden können..



Sorglosbremse: Shimano Saint. Zuverlässig, derbe Power, günstig in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt. Vielleicht nicht die Leichteste...


----------



## R1Nico (23. Februar 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sorglosbremse: Shimano Saint. Zuverlässig, derbe Power, günstig in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt. Vielleicht nicht die Leichteste...


----------



## Schoschi (23. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm das ist ärgerlich. Ziemlich gut sollen noch die Hope Tech M4 sein, aber über die gibts wiederum auch viel widersprüchliches. Bisher habe ich zu jeder Bremse negative Berichte finden können..



Ich hab die Hope M4, allerdings nicht mit den aktuellen Techhebeln und ehrlich gesagt die bremst halt aber mehr auch nicht. Hatte früher mal die Mini, die hat mal gar nix getaugt. Ne Hope wirds bei mir jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Februar 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Gibs mir ich bring sie bis an ihre grenzen



Durchs Gewicht oder was??


----------



## R1Nico (24. Februar 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Durchs Gewicht oder was??



ich fliegengewicht;na mit technik fahr sachen da zeigen dir andere den vogel 
bin doch nicht lebensmüde kommt dann als antwort!


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2012)

@daniel
um 10.30uhr hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.38914,11.110523&num=1&t=m&z=17


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2012)

War mal wieder eine schöne Tour und die längste seit langem.
Gabel hat überzeugt, ich wurde nicht abgeworfen. Fährt sich wie ein AM.


----------



## OldSchool (24. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @daniel
> um 10.30uhr hier
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.38914,11.110523&num=1&t=m&z=17



Fahrt ihr morgen dort?


----------



## rebirth (25. Februar 2012)

Jo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr morgen dort?



ja


----------



## daniel_ohio (25. Februar 2012)

also metzi danke für die info  bis gleich


----------



## OldSchool (25. Februar 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2012)

Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr bei schönem Wetter Tour Richtung Egloffstein wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat dann fahr ich bei uns rum.


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2012)

fohr ned mit


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2012)

Komm grad von sand heim. Voll kacke zu fahren.. Alles total schlammig!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2012)

@Peter Treppentr. und Balkentr. waren top zu fahren. Balken nur die Felsenpassage zu nass. Wenn einer als Sicherung dabei gewesen wäre hät ichs mal probiert. 
Treppentrail auf Spiegelfe. Seite bis zum engen Baumeck komplett durch von oben. 
Wanderer werden wieder mehr und Boden manchmal weich man denkt man hat nen Platten.


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2012)

hört sich gut an, hoff bis nächst wochend werd aweng trockner, damit mer wieder aweng touren fohren kann, ansonsten wieder zum wolfi sein terrain, des war ja gestern scho fast trocken


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein schönes Winter-Video, bevor der Frühling endlich kommt: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36509851"]Winter-Wonderland on Vimeo[/ame]

Donnerstag solls schon 13 Grad warm werden, gut das mei Radl bei Canyon ist ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Wieso das?


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Februar 2012)

Nadellager kaputt, ist ja schon seit Beginn kaputt, aber habs Rad zu spät eingeschickt, deswegen jetzt wos Wetter besser wird ohne Rad..


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2012)

Naja. Soo gut ists ja noch net


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2012)

Wochenende bis 18° habens aufn Radio durchgegeben. 
Würd sage´n bisserl spät weggeschickt das Radl! Oder Canyon zu langsam?


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Februar 2012)

Ich war einfach zu spät dran, hatte während den Prüfungen keinen Nerv dafür das Teil einzupacken.. dazu müssen die Pedale runter, welche immer schön locker sitzen, und sogar die Gabel muss raus, weil der Karton für die lange Gabel zu klein ist.


----------



## 0815p (29. Februar 2012)

fährt jemand freitag in der fränkischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

grad a schöne Tour middn Jochen gmacht 16 KM eine der längsten 5 Touren heuer
Gefühlte 1000 mal haben wir wie immer wegen irgendeinem defekt an dem sein schei.. Rad halten müssen.
Wie solln mir da jemals an 30er Schnidd schaffn.
Schlüsselstellen schön rutschig.


----------



## 0815p (29. Februar 2012)

sag ich doch des canyon is a sch-- rad, was war denn scho wieder freckt


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag ich doch des canyon is a sch-- rad, was war denn scho wieder freckt



Doch ned mein cooles Canyon, den Jochen sei schei.. Alutech. Mein Strive is heut richtig gut geloffn. Berg nauf wie Berg nunda 
p.s. des Alutech ist schon gut aber der, der des aufgebaut hat ned. Den sei Feinmechanik is irgendwo auf der Streckn bliem.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

Ich denk der Peter hat das scho verstanden, der will nur auf unserm schönen  Strive rumhacken weil er neidisch is


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich denk der Peter hat das scho verstanden, der will nur auf unserm schönen  Strive rumhacken weil er neidisch is



Ja hat heute richtig Spass gemacht, trotz des bescheidenen Wetters.
Werd morgen mal einen Dämmerung in Nightride einlegen, ich hoffe zum letzten mal heuer.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

Roland,  hast du schon irgendwo mal zum Onza Ibex berichtet? Bin derzeit auch am recherchieren welchen Pneu ich mir demnächst aufziehen könnte. Ich habe zwar einen MK II 2.4 gekauft, aber ich habe bedenken zwecks Pannensicherheit. Ich denke für ein Enduro ist der vielleicht doch zu schwach. Interessant finde ich derzeit den Baron 2.3, welcher angeblich besseren Grip als eine Rubber Queen 2.4 bieten soll und den Maxxis High Roller II in 2.4.


----------



## 0815p (29. Februar 2012)

nimm halt den maxis miniom 2.7 Dh, der hält und rollt


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Februar 2012)

Ders mir zu breit, da muss ich ja aufpassen dass ich nicht irgendwelche Nicolaifahrer aufm Trail überrolle


----------



## kubikjch (29. Februar 2012)

Des Alutech is super, es warn halt a paar Schaltproblemchen, weiter nix


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland,  hast du schon irgendwo mal zum Onza Ibex berichtet? Bin derzeit auch am recherchieren welchen Pneu ich mir demnächst aufziehen könnte. Ich habe zwar einen MK II 2.4 gekauft, aber ich habe bedenken zwecks Pannensicherheit. Ich denke für ein Enduro ist der vielleicht doch zu schwach. Interessant finde ich derzeit den Baron 2.3, welcher angeblich besseren Grip als eine Rubber Queen 2.4 bieten soll und den Maxxis High Roller II in 2.4.




Baron ist der neue Modereifen, siehe Litevilleforum usw. Ich denke auch er ist ein Topreifen.
Mk würde ich nicht fahren, wie du schon anmerkst Pannensicherheit. Der Onza wurde mir empfohlen er hat um die 700g und läuft recht gut. Ich konnte ihn bis jetzt nur bei Nässe fahren Treppen usw. Da ist er genauso gut wie andere Reifen dieser Klasse auch. Bis jetzt noch kein Platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (29. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des Alutech is super, es warn halt a paar Schaltproblemchen, weiter nix



War das letztes Mal nicht auch schon?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des Alutech is super, das Problem bin ich, weiter nix


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> War das letztes Mal nicht auch schon?



Er hat das Rad irgendwie zusammen gemurkst.


----------



## OldSchool (29. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Er hat das Rad irgendwie zusammen gemurkst.



Vermutlich das immer wieder was "reparieren" (Pause machen) muss.


----------



## rebirth (29. Februar 2012)

Andi morgen steinbrüchlein?


----------



## OldSchool (29. Februar 2012)

Nee, unter der Woche fahre ich nur bei mir rum. Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... Interessant finde ich derzeit den Baron 2.3, welcher angeblich besseren Grip als eine Rubber Queen 2.4 bieten soll und den Maxxis High Roller II in 2.4.



Ich fahr seit Anfang Februar den 2.3er Baron, allerdings bisher nur am HR. Vorne tut noch
ein 2.5er SwampThing seinen Dienst. Die Verhältnisse, bei denen ich den Reifen bewegt habe,
waren von bitter kalt und Schnee bis aktuell nasser und teils tiefer Boden.

Auf einer 21mm Felge ist das Breitenverhältnis Felge/Reifen mMn sehr gut und besser wie
z. B. bei einer fetten 2.4er RQ auf der gleichen Felge.

Die Karkasse ist natürlich nicht mit einer 2pl zu vergleichen, für einen 760g Reifen aber
durchaus stabil. Durchschlag oder Platten hatte ich bisher noch keinen.

Das BCC verhärtet auch bei Minustemperaturen kaum. Der Grip (Gummimischung) auf nassen
Steinen und Wurzel geht klar, genauso wie die Traktion (Profil) beim Beschleunigen und Bremsen.
Rollwiederstand ist auch im grünen Bereich, wobei ich bisher noch keine Touren >40km gefahren bin.

Als Fazit würde ich sagen, dass wenn man technische Stelle (rauf/runter) nicht fahren kann,
lässt es sich schlecht auf den Reifen schieben. 
Mein Tipp: Kaufen und ausprobieren ...



RolandMC schrieb:


> Baron ist der neue Modereifen, siehe Litevilleforum usw.



Danke für den Hinweis!

Verkaufe zwei 2.3er Baron BCC: 
- 1x neu
- 1x leicht angefahren


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> nimm halt den maxis miniom 2.7 Dh, der hält und rollt



ich hab noch einen Satz da. Den im Winter drauf und du fliegst im Sommer.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit Anfang Februar den 2.3er Baron, allerdings bisher nur am HR. Vorne tut noch
> ein 2.5er SwampThing seinen Dienst. Die Verhältnisse, bei denen ich den Reifen bewegt habe,
> waren von bitter kalt und Schnee bis aktuell nasser und teils tiefer Boden.
> 
> ...



Bitte, Bitte

Würdest du den Baron 2,3 auch auf steinigen, felsigen Trails ala Gardasee fahren?
Das Gewicht wäre schon interessant, mein MM Vertstar liegt bei knapp 1000g.

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würdest du den Baron 2,3 auch auf steinigen, felsigen Trails ala Gardasee fahren?



Ich denke schon, dass der Reifen das ab kann.

Allerdings hat mir der Minon DH bisher sehr gute Dienste geleistet, da fällt die Entscheidung nicht leicht.
Der 42a am VR ist schon eine feine Sache und die 2ply Karkasse bei meinem Gewicht auch ...
Die Kraft, die man sich mit dem Baron bergauf spart, hat man bei der Abfahrt zur Verfügung, ein +Punkt für den Herrn Baron.

Ich werde heute mal den 2. Reifen ans VR montieren und berichten, wie er sich für mich dort anfühlt.
Gleich oder besser zu sein, wie der 2.5er SwampThing (2ply, 60a), wird nicht leicht ...
Wobei ich den Swamp, im Gegensatz zum Baron, im Frühjahr/Sommer nicht fahren würde, daher hinkt der Vergleich schon etwas.


----------



## R1Nico (1. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass der Reifen das ab kann.
> 
> Allerdings hat mir der Minon DH bisher sehr gute Dienste geleistet, da fällt die Entscheidung nicht leicht.
> Der 42a am VR ist schon eine feine Sache und die 2ply Karkasse bei meinem Gewicht auch ...
> ...


 
Samstag eine runde Steinbrüchlein? will mit meinem Bruder fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. März 2012)

@HTWolfi
Danke für den Bericht, hört sich ja wirklich gut an. Ich denke bei den feuchten, schlammigen Verhältnissen wird der Baron 2.3 mit dem Swampthing nicht mithalten können. Letzterer ist für die aktuellen Verhältnisse vermutlich besser, die dicken Stollen graben sich sicherlich gut durch den Matsch. 
Ich denke den Baron werde ich auch mal testen, falls er mir nicht taugt sollte er auch gebraucht gut weggehen, der Reifen macht ja relativ viele neugierig.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

Ja stimmt schon 42a 1200g war immer eine gute Bank, MM Vertstar 1000g auch genial am VR.
Wenns jetzt natürlich einen vergleichbaren mit 750g gibt warum nicht. Bei uns in der Umgebung werde ich weiterhin IBEX fahren, die halten und rollen auch gut.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon 42a 1200g war immer eine gute Bank, MM Vertstar 1000g auch genial am VR.
> Wenns jetzt natürlich einen vergleichbaren mit 750g gibt warum nicht. Bei uns in der Umgebung werde ich weiterhin IBEX fahren, die halten und rollen auch gut.



Soll ich mal »schnell« zum Lago fahren und testen? 
Wetter sieht gut aus http://www.wetteronline.de/Italien/Gardasee.htm


----------



## R1Nico (1. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja hat heute richtig Spass gemacht, trotz des bescheidenen Wetters.
> Werd morgen mal einen Dämmerung in Nightride einlegen, ich hoffe zum letzten mal heuer.


 
wann wollerst denn starten ??  aber langsam bin noch nicht wieder ganz fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

Werd ab Matterhornparkplatz um 17.30 Uhr starten.


----------



## 0815p (1. März 2012)

morgen klumpentour um 1400uhr pott-prke


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Samstag eine runde Steinbrüchlein? will mit meinem Bruder fahren.



Ne, wird bei mir leider nichts. Wir sind Fr./Sa. mit dem Tourenrad unterwegs, um Freunde in der Nähe von Bamberg zu besuchen.
Und ja, ich weiß selbst, dass das langweilig und etwas für alte Männer ist. Und nein, ich brauch noch kein E-Bike.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal den 2. Reifen ans VR montieren und berichten, wie er sich für mich dort anfühlt.



Der Vollständigkeit halber.
Der 2.3er Baron funktioniert erwartungsgemäß, auch am VR gut. Der Grip auf feuchten Wurzeln und Sandstein ist auf dem Niveau der 60a Gummimischung von Maxxis.
Bei lehmigen Abschnitten geht er früher zu wie der SwampThing, ist aber keines Falls schlechter wie der Minion F.

Der Seitenhalt im schrägen Hang kann überzeugen. Der Reifen zeigt auch keine erkennbare Tendenz zum seitlichen Wegknicken auf der 21mm Felge.

Kein Wunderreifen, weil so was gibt es einfach (noch) nicht, aber aus meiner Sicht ein Reifen mit breitem Einsatzbereich.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. März 2012)

Wie ist er eigentlich vom Rollwiderstand her, kannst du den mit FA, Ardent usw. vergleichen? Ich hab ihn mir heute jedenfalls mal bestellt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Vollständigkeit halber.
> Der 2.3er Baron funktioniert erwartungsgemäß, auch am VR gut. Der Grip auf feuchten Wurzeln und Sandstein ist auf dem Niveau der 60a Gummimischung von Maxxis.
> Bei lehmigen Abschnitten geht er früher zu wie der SwampThing, ist aber keines Falls schlechter wie der Minion F.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen Bericht
Also kein must have. Ich muss meine Sammlung dann nicht vergrössern.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2012)

Breyer hat heute bei der Linienwahl voll überzeugt. Er fährt 30-40cm auf einer Traktor Fuhr neben mir, mein Rad kaum dreckig bei seinem drehten sich die Räder nicht mehr. 
Recht rutschig heute das ganze, der Wald hatte Edgar Wallache Feeling. Nass, modrig, Nebel und Dunkelheit.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie ist er eigentlich vom Rollwiderstand her, kannst du den mit FA, Ardent usw. vergleichen? Ich hab ihn mir heute jedenfalls mal bestellt.



Bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen schwierig zu beurteilen. Ardent kenn ich nicht und FA nur den Alten (ohne Front/Rear).
Im Verhältnis zu dem was er an Traktion und Grip bietet, würde ich sagen gut.

Bernd beweist es, vor der Reifenwahl kommt die Linienwahl ...


----------



## OldSchool (1. März 2012)

Ja, der Herr Baron hat mich voll überzeugt. Wolfi ist gefahren wie ein junger Adliger und nein Roland auf diesen Reifen kannst du keinesfalls verzichten. Dein hoch gelobter Ibex ist im Vergleich dazu ein Rennradreifen.


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2012)

Hey, hat jemand ne Ahnung wo es den Baron (BCC) zu nem Vernünftigen Kurs gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, der Herr Baron hat mich voll überzeugt. Wolfi ist gefahren wie ein junger Adliger und nein Roland auf diesen Reifen kannst du keinesfalls verzichten. Dein hoch gelobter Ibex ist im Vergleich dazu ein Rennradreifen.



Wolfi fährt auch ohne hochgelobten Reifen besser als ich mit Saugnäpfen an den Felgen.
Besser wäre der Test wenn ein mittelmäßiger nicht all zu talentierter MTB`ler den Reifen mal testen würde. Äh, wie wäre es Andreas hast du gerade Zeit.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Breyer hat heute bei der Linienwahl voll überzeugt. Er fährt 30-40cm auf einer Traktor Fuhr neben mir, mein Rad kaum dreckig bei seinem drehten sich die Räder nicht mehr.
> Recht rutschig heute das ganze, der Wald hatte Edgar Wallache Feeling. Nass, modrig, Nebel und Dunkelheit.


Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert. Die Reifen haben sich keinen Millimeter mehr bewegt. Die Kiste hat locker 5 kg Schlamm aufgenommen. Am Roland seinem Hobel waren genau drei Dreckspritzer und die kammen wahrscheinlich von mir
Wird heute eine längere Putzaktion


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Besser wäre der Test wenn ein mittelmäßiger nicht all zu talentierter MTB`ler den Reifen mal testen würde. Äh, wie wäre es Andreas hast du gerade Zeit.


Hä Hä Hä!!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2012)

Am Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei mir, Richtung Eg. Bei Regen keine Lust.


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2012)

wenns ned pisst, bin ich dabei, war scho ewig nemmer im eggloffstaner gebiet


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2012)

morgen werden martina u ich um 10.30 ab rotenb. a tour fohren neideck adlersta usw. fohren. tempo werd locker sein


----------



## Cellini (2. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen werden martina u ich um 10.30 ab rotenb. a tour fohren neideck adlersta usw. fohren. tempo werd locker sein



Bin dabei  , bis morgen dann!


----------



## OldSchool (2. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wolfi fährt auch ohne hochgelobten Reifen besser als ich mit Saugnäpfen an den Felgen.
> Besser wäre der Test wenn ein mittelmäßiger nicht all zu talentierter MTB`ler den Reifen mal testen würde. Äh, wie wäre es Andreas hast du gerade Zeit.



Die zwei Touren mit dem Wolfi haben mein Limit so hoch gelegt das ich kein guter (schlechter) Tester mehr bin. Hatte eigentlich an dich und deinen unstillbaren Kaufrausch gedacht.

@Bernd, brauchst net lachen, du hast ja schon auf ebenen Strecken Probleme weiter zu kommen.


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die zwei Touren mit dem Wolfi haben mein Limit so hoch gelegt das ich kein guter (schlechter) Tester mehr bin. Hatte eigentlich an dich und deinen unstillbaren Kaufrausch gedacht.
> 
> @Peter, brauchst net lachen, du hast ja schon auf ebenen Strecken Probleme weiter zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Tschuldige meinte den Bernd. 
(habe es geändert)


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2012)

@boris
gut durchghalten die 800hm 
, habe die 1000 noch voll gemacht, wetter war ja super und alles war fahrbar


----------



## R1Nico (3. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EZvuLLD99Y&context=C320e4caADOEgsToPDskLX4v-y39g0RqSV_f5VoCcQ"]trailernicolai SteinbrÃ¼chlein      - YouTube[/nomedia]

war heut in Nbg-Steinbrüchlein paar sachen gefahren


----------



## R1Nico (3. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Sonntag 10.00 Uhr bei mir, Richtung Eg.


Bin dabei


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2012)

Ich fahr heute nicht, Wetter ist mir zu schlecht.


----------



## OldSchool (4. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute nicht, Wetter ist mir zu schlecht.



Memme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (4. März 2012)

ich kriegs heute familienmäßig nicht hin. fahr nur eine kleine kalchirunde...


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich kriegs heute familienmäßig nicht hin. fahr nur eine kleine kalchirunde...



Meine Frau schimpft weil ich nicht fahre.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. März 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich kriegs heute familienmäßig nicht hin. fahr nur eine kleine kalchirunde...





RolandMC schrieb:


> Meine Frau schimpft weil ich nicht fahre.



Kein Problem, hab gerade die Bewerbung für euch rausgeschickt ...
http://www.rtl2.de/8428.html


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hab gerade die Bewerbung für euch rausgeschickt ...
> http://www.rtl2.de/8428.html


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meine Frau schimpft weil ich nicht fahre.



des kann ich verstehen, hättn ruhig aweng fohren könna


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2012)

.


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2012)

1500 euro bekommen die? Kein Wunder das sich so viel assos finden die da mitmachen


----------



## lowfat (4. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hab gerade die Bewerbung für euch rausgeschickt ...
> http://www.rtl2.de/8428.html


das sind echte freunde


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2012)

gebt mal "liteville hasser" in die google bildersuche ein


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2012)

Welch schöner Typ!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (6. März 2012)

das nächste beste bike der Welt


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> das nächste beste bike der Welt



Vielleicht


----------



## xTr3Me (6. März 2012)

Das 601 wäre schon sehr interessant, allerdings würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung kein neu entwickeltes Bike mehr kaufen. Lieber erst mal abwarten wie es nach 1-2 Jahren ausschaut, idR sind dann die ersten Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt. Beim Strive ist es ja genauso..


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

601 ist mir schon zuviel, keine Lust zum downhillen.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. März 2012)

D.h. das 301er interessiert dich? Bistes schon mal gefahren? In Breitengüßbach gibts einen Händler der eines in M da hat. Kann man auch mal fahren, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht. Antrieb ist schon neutral, man spürt kein Wippen auch wenn sich der Umlenkhebel bewegt. Leicht und steif ist es auch. Allerdings ist der Hinterbau relativ straff. Ich konnte ihn nur auf Treppen testen und da war er nicht besser als der 140mm Hinterbau vom Nerve AM, obwohl das 301 160mm hatte. Der Hinterbau des Strives ist da deutlich sanfter und bequemer, aber man lässt bei letzterem wohl mehr Körner beim Uphill. Mich interessiert es trotzdem irgendwie, wenn man Strive wieder Probleme macht werde ich das 301 auch in Erwägung ziehen. Das ganze "drumherum" mit den Leuten die überzeugte Liteville Fahrer sind muss man eben ausblenden.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. März 2012)

Spinnt ihr jetzt oder was!!!
Bitte keine Diskussionen über Penisersatzfahrräder in diesem Thread!!!1


----------



## Saddamchen (6. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> gebt mal "liteville hasser" in die google bildersuche ein


Häßlicher Vogel, Depp, Affe, Wasserkopf usw. müssten eigentlich das gleiche Bildergebniss liefern!


----------



## OldSchool (6. März 2012)

Bernd, du wirst sehen am Ende fahren alle Liteville.


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häßlicher Vogel, Depp, Affe, Wasserkopf usw. müssten eigentlich das gleiche Bildergebniss liefern!



Ach Saddummchen, was gackerst du denn, hast du schon wieder nichts zu tun? Fahr halt mal wieder Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> . Das ganze "drumherum" mit den Leuten die überzeugte Liteville Fahrer sind muss man eben ausblenden.



Der Bernd ist z.B. ein überzeugter DEPP, mit seinem Geschnatter kann man ihn leider nicht ausblenden wenn er neben einem fährt.


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bernd, du wirst sehen am Ende fahren alle Liteville.



wieso auch ned, sen doch gute räder


----------



## Saddamchen (6. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso auch ned, sen doch gute räder


Neinnn! Auch du Peter????
Na schreib des obber amol ned nei dein Nigolei Thread!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Bernd ist z.B. ein überzeugter DEPP, mit seinem Geschnatter kann man ihn leider nicht ausblenden wenn er neben einem fährt.


Vielleicht sollte meine Faust mal dich ausblenden!!


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Neinnn! Auch du Peter????
> Na schreib des obber amol ned nei dein Nigolei Thread!!



bernd, ich doch ned, hab doch scho zwa schöna radel, werd langsam zeit , das mer wieder mal fohren, oder


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Neinnn! Auch du Peter????
> Na schreib des obber amol ned nei dein Nigolei Thread!!



Ich find Liteville geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (6. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 601 ist mir schon zuviel, keine Lust zum downhillen.



Wasn da zuviel bitte- das Strive ist doch nicht leichter als das 601!?


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Wasn da zuviel bitte- das Strive ist doch nicht leichter als das 601!?



Was willst du denn mit so einer überteuerten taiwanesischen Suppendose fahren? Für unsere Trails reicht doch normalerweise ein Bonanzarad mit 1,0`er Reifenbreite.
Wehe dir du kommst mit einem Liteville daher.
Ich habe am Samstag mal kurz über Liteville nachgedacht und dann gleich höllische Knieschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit so einer überteuerten taiwanesischen Suppendose fahren? Für unsere Trails reicht doch normalerweise ein Bonanzarad mit 1,0`er Reifenbreite.
> Wehe dir du kommst mit einem Liteville daher.
> Ich habe am Samstag mal kurz über Liteville nachgedacht und dann gleich höllische Knieschmerzen bekommen.



du werst noch kopfschmerzen bekommen


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> du werst noch kopfschmerzen bekommen



Das glaube ich auch.


----------



## R1Nico (6. März 2012)

Wann Fahren wir mal wieder??


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2012)

will auch mal (wieder) mitfahren.. 

bis es soweit ist: Samstag Nbg nico?


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2012)

fahre morgen um 13.30uhr pottenstaparke a tour


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2012)

Immer noch verletzt, viell. geht am Sonntag was.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer noch verletzt, viell. geht am Sonntag was.


Gemault???


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gemault???



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein.


Schade!


----------



## macmount (8. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch.



Sch... ich hob scho gsäng ich konn rösch wieder miedfohrn wenn du a leidwill hosd - sunsd is mer des Gemaule zä gross


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> Sch... ich hob scho gsäng ich konn rösch wieder miedfohrn wenn du a leidwill hosd - sunsd is mer des Gemaule zä gross



Schei.. Liteville.


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schade!



Orsch


----------



## JulH (9. März 2012)

Fährt jmd von euch morgen nachmittag? Muss morgen endlich mal wieder a tour machen. (Und fürs nächste wochenend weng üben)
@peter freitag geht klar


----------



## macmount (9. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schei.. Liteville.



irgendwann kriegen Sie (die Räder) dich alle


----------



## Axalp (10. März 2012)

So, Kameraden der Volksfront,

fährt morgen jemand Fränkische?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## R1Nico (10. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> So, Kameraden der Volksfront,
> 
> fährt morgen jemand Fränkische?
> 
> ...


 
Wann und wo wollerst denn fahren?

Hoffe das Roland fit ist morgen.


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2012)

sorry roland, konnt ned anders
muss es einfach eini stelln, echt top der bock, passt alles, rahmen,teile, gewicht.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sorry roland, konnt ned anders
> muss es einfach eini stelln, echt top der bock, passt alles, rahmen,teile, gewicht.
> 
> 
> ...


.. und wieder haben sie einen volkommen überteuerten Rahmen an einen Dummen verkauft!! Na ja jeden Tag steht einer auf!
Der Roth hätte Politiker werden sollen bei der Verlässligkeit seiner Aussagen
Hässlicher Bock!!!:kotz:


----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2012)

Kann den post vom Peter nur unterschrieben, finds auch top


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2012)

Wenn etwas verbessert an einem Produkt verbessert wurde, dann muss man seine Meinung auch mal ändern dürfen.
Sonst gilt man schnell als ewig gestriger und verpasst es mit der Zeit zu gehen.

Unterzeichnet:
Bundespräsident a.D. Christian Wulf

p.s. mein Urlaub wurde nicht finanziert ich habe alles selbst bar bezahlt


----------



## macmount (10. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sorry roland, konnt ned anders
> muss es einfach eini stelln, echt top der bock, passt alles, rahmen,teile, gewicht.
> 
> 
> ...



wen körd denn die kistn  - ihr wärd mer Widder symbadischer


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2012)

@wolf
wem wohl, den jenigen der ein rad nie länger als 1 jahr fährt


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. mein Urlaub wurde nicht finanziert ich habe alles selbst bar bezahlt


... dafür fährd a dei Fraa nimmer nein Urlaub!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (10. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Einen jahrelangen Kampf mit sich selbst schlussendlich doch verloren. 



R1Nico schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollerst denn fahren?
> 
> Hoffe das Roland fit ist morgen.



1030 Uhr? Rothenbühl?

Dann kann der Roland mit und ggf. früher abbrechen, falls das Knie noch net so mitmacht.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. März 2012)

@Roland
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir jemals Freunde waren,
aber ab heute bin ich mir ziemlich sicher,
dass wir keine mehr sind ... 







Ne im Ernst, technisch und optisch sehr schöner Aufbau. 
Das Strive war ja schon gut, aber das 301 gefällt mir um einiges besser.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Einen jahrelangen Kampf mit sich selbst schlussendlich doch verloren.
> )


Erinnert mich an Harlad Juhnke.
Obwohl,... der hat sein Geld sinnvoller angelegt.!!


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Bernd, erinnerst du dich an meinen Beitrag.





OldSchool schrieb:


> Bernd, du wirst sehen am Ende fahren alle Liteville.



Ich habe es gewusst das der Roland irgendwann weich wird und sich ein Liteville zulegt. 

Schaut gut aus Roland.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bernd, erinnerst du dich an meinen Beitrag.
> 
> Ich habe es gewusst das der Roland irgendwann weich wird und sich ein Liteville zulegt.
> 
> Schaut gut aus Roland.


Das Einzige was weich geworden ist, ist seine Birne!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2012)

An alle danke für die positiven Kommentare.

An Bernd Orsch.


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Einen jahrelangen Kampf mit sich selbst schlussendlich doch verloren.
> 
> 
> 1030 Uhr? Rothenbühl?
> ...



Ich war amFreitag bei dir in der Heimat. Dettingen.
Tour kann ich noch keine fahren nur bei uns mal schnell den Berg hoch und ein paar Treppen runter.
Ich hoffe wir werden mal wieder einige Runden drehen


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle danke für die positiven Kommentare.


Charakterlose Wendehälse!!!! Lobbyistenpack!!!
Schleimer!!


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich war amFreitag bei dir in der Heimat.


Chemnitz????


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Einzige was weich geworden ist, ist seine Birne!!



Na, die war ja schon immer weich ,Stichwort Gabelsammlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle danke für die positiven Kommentare.
> 
> An Bernd Orsch.



und warum immer noch keine verstellbare sattelstütze? so ist das ding doch für die katz, in dem umfeld, in dem du dich bewegst! oder ist das nur für die kontirunde am kanal?


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und warum immer noch keine verstellbare sattelstütze? so ist das ding doch für die katz, in dem umfeld, in dem du dich bewegst! oder ist das nur für die kontirunde am kanal?



Wo kommst du den her?

Der hat doch schon eine Reverb. Wahrscheinlich braucht er noch ein passenden Shim.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und warum immer noch keine verstellbare sattelstütze? so ist das ding doch für die katz, in dem umfeld, in dem du dich bewegst! oder ist das nur für die kontirunde am kanal?


Der gemeine Liteviller fährt immer mit hohem Sattel und angstverzerrtem Gesicht!!!
Man muss ja seine Carbon Stütze dem gemeinen Volk präsentieren!!!


----------



## rebirth (11. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Man muss ja seine Carbon Stütze dem gemeinen Volk präsentieren!!!



zu geil


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2012)

.


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der gemeine Liteviller fährt immer mit hohem Sattel und angstverzerrtem Gesicht!!!
> Man muss ja seine Carbon Stütze dem gemeinen Volk präsentieren!!!



Ich verstelle meine Carbonstütze auf jeden Fall 1000 mal öfters pro Jahr als du deine Alustütze.


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

Wer fährt eigentlich heute? 

10.30 Rothenbühl steht fest?


----------



## R1Nico (11. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich heute?
> 
> 10.30 Rothenbühl steht fest?


Ab 10.00 Uhr beim roland. War gestern der stand.


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe. Melde mich aber auf jeden Fall noch einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich das schaffe. Melde mich aber auf jeden Fall noch einmal.



Bin raus. Wetter ist zu mies und Zeit zu knapp. 

Fahre später bei mir rum, vielleicht wird das Wetter noch etwas besser.

Viel Spaß euch noch.


----------



## Axalp (11. März 2012)

10 Uhr ist mir leider zu knapp.


----------



## speedy_j (11. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wo kommst du den her?



aus der tiefe des internets. als westpole mit stasigenen beobachtet man nach wie vor alles und jeden.


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aus der tiefe des internets. als westpole mit stasigenen beobachtet man nach wie vor alles und jeden.



Wo haust du jetzt?
Wie gehts dir sonst so? Habe dich schon bei den Touren vermisst.


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2012)

Ich hab ihn nicht vermisst, hoffentlich ist er weit weg.
Denk an meinen Motor.


----------



## OldSchool (11. März 2012)

Litevillejünger haben hier nicht zu melden. Du hast selber sowas in der hier gesagt. 

Nicht umsonst habe ich den macmount noch nie auf einer Tour gesehen. Ich verstehe auch seine Post nicht. Hast du da einen Verschlüssler davor gesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Litevillejünger haben hier nicht zu melden. Du hast selber sowas in der hier gesagt.
> 
> Nicht umsonst habe ich den macmount noch nie auf einer Tour gesehen. Ich verstehe auch seine Post nicht. Hast du da einen Verschlüssler davor gesetzt?


Andreas, mein Freund!! Einer der letzten Standhaften!
Und sollten wir gemeinsam untergehen dann lass dir gesagt sein:" Es war mir eine Ehre an deiner Seite zu kämpfen"!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Andreas, mein Freund!! Einer der letzten Standhaften!
> Und sollten wir gemeinsam untergehen dann lass dir gesagt sein:" Es war mir eine Ehre an deiner Seite zu kämpfen"!!!



Eigentlich müsstest du hier nichts zu melden haben. Dich sieht man auch so gut wie nie auf einer Tour.
Wie oft bist du schon mit dem Andreas gefahren.


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2012)

Update:

Scott Genius
Bionicon Edison
Fusion Whiplash
Proceed FST
Fusion Freak
Zonenschein Archimedes
Morwood Showa LT
Morwood Showa ST
Cube Fritzz
Cheetah Mountainspirit
Alutech Cheap Trick
Canyon Strive
*Liteville 301 MK10*


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2012)

Und für die Zukunft:

Scott Genius
Bionicon Edison
Fusion Whiplash
Proceed FST
Fusion Freak
Zonenschein Archimedes
Morwood Showa LT
Morwood Showa ST
Cube Fritzz
Cheetah Mountainspirit
Alutech Cheap Trick
Canyon Strive
Liteville 301 MK10
Liteville 301 MK11
Liteville 301 MK12
Liteville 301 MK13
....


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du hier nichts zu melden haben. Dich sieht man auch so gut wie nie auf einer Tour.
> Wie oft bist du schon mit dem Andreas gefahren.


Die Anzahl der zurückgelegten Kilometer sagt nichts über Charakter, Loyalität und Ehre aus Judas!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Scott Genius
> Bionicon Edison
> ...


Kannst du bitte noch eine Gabel/Dämpfer und Bikepartsliste machen?


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und für die Zukunft:
> 
> Scott Genius
> Bionicon Edison
> ...




Einmal Liteville immer Liteville


----------



## Axalp (12. März 2012)

Hahaha...irgendwann wirst Du auch ein Nicolai haben wollen! 

Der Countdown läuft!


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hahaha...irgendwann wirst Du auch ein Nicolai haben wollen!
> 
> Der Countdown läuft!



ne markus, soweit kommt er nicht


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne markus, soweit kommt er nicht


In der Hölle soll er schmoren der Judas!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ne markus, soweit kommt er nicht



Ne kein Nicolai, die haben ja in Deutschland geschweißte Rahmen so was will ich nicht. Außerdem sind die Schweißnähte so gleichmäßig das ist doch langweilig.

Warum nicht wenns mal was interessantes gibt.


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In der Hölle soll er schmoren der Judas!!!!



Schnauze Breyer sonst.


----------



## Schoschi (12. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Andreas, mein Freund!! Einer der letzten Standhaften!
> Und sollten wir gemeinsam untergehen dann lass dir gesagt sein:" Es war mir eine Ehre an deiner Seite zu kämpfen"!!!



Ich komme zu Verstärkung und stehe euch bei soweit es mir möglich ist.
Schade um die verlorene Seele, er war immer der gute Feund Oland, aber das ist nun Geschichte.
Möge es ihm wenn er wieder zur Besinnung kommt nicht zu hart treffen. 
Der Tag des Helius wird kommen und ihn wieder auf rechten Pfaden führen.....


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich komme zu Verstärkung und stehe euch bei soweit es mir möglich ist.
> Schade um die verlorene Seele, er war immer der gute Feund Oland, aber das ist nun Geschichte.
> Möge es ihm wenn er wieder zur Besinnung kommt nicht zu hart treffen.
> Der Tag des Helius wird kommen und ihn wieder auf rechten Pfaden führen.....



Dann kauf ich mir deins, ist ja noch als neuwertig zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich komme zu Verstärkung und stehe euch bei soweit es mir möglich ist.
> Schade um die verlorene Seele, er war immer der gute Feund Oland, aber das ist nun Geschichte.
> Möge es ihm wenn er wieder zur Besinnung kommt nicht zu hart treffen.
> Der Tag des Helius wird kommen und ihn wieder auf rechten Pfaden führen.....


Amen und Danke!!! 
Es gibt also noch mehr von uns da drausen, die dem Feind trotzen!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (12. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann kauf ich mir deins, ist ja noch als neuwertig zu bezeichnen.



Kannst haben, ich glaub ich brauch eh bald mal was neues, hast mich schon angesteckt....
Ich glaub ich schenks dir, kann mir das Elend nicht mehr mit anschauen.......


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2012)

ich sog jetzt lieber nix dazu, klar ist nicolai besser als litville aber liteville ist hal mal schöner als canyon, drum hat er sich verbessert


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2012)

Wo isn das bitte schöner?


----------



## HTWolfi (12. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich sog jetzt lieber nix dazu, klar ist nicolai besser als litville aber liteville ist hal mal schöner als canyon, drum hat er sich verbessert



Seh ich auch so.
Wenn er sich jetzt schon ein Nicolai gekauft hätte, dann bliebe kein Steigerungspotenzial für die nächste Saison.

Wenn mal wieder was nicht klappen will, kann er nun immer noch mit
_»Ja, wenn ich ein Nicolai hätte, dann ...«_
argumentieren und keiner wird es als Ausrede verstehen.

So gesehen hat es auch seine Vorteile, wenn man nur das zweitbeste und zweitschönste Rad der Welt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> Wenn er sich jetzt schon ein Nicolai gekauft hätte, dann bliebe kein Steigerungspotenzial für die nächste Saison.
> 
> Wenn mal wieder was nicht klappen will, kann er nun immer noch mit
> ...



gähn.


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> Wenn er sich jetzt schon ein Nicolai gekauft hätte, dann bliebe kein Steigerungspotenzial für die nächste Saison.
> 
> Wenn mal wieder was nicht klappen will, kann er nun immer noch mit
> ...




wolfi, wir verstehn uns

lago wetter werd immer besser


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

Brüder im Geiste.


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2012)

roland, schad das du ned dabei bist am lago, were sicherlich intressabd fürn 301 er


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich sog jetzt lieber nix dazu, klar ist nicolai besser als litville aber liteville ist hal mal schöner als canyon, drum hat er sich verbessert





peter metz schrieb:


> roland, schad das du ned dabei bist am lago, were sicherlich intressabd fürn 301 er



Hab Schiss wenn das 301 umfällt oder hinfällt, in diesem Coladosen Alu sind doch gleich Dellen drin.

Fühle mich konditionell nicht fit genug für den Lago, ich hoffe Ende des Monats wird die Kondi und mein Knie wieder fit sein. Würde sehr gerne wieder mal die Klassiker fahren


----------



## Saddamchen (12. März 2012)

Hey Liteville Judas!!!
Dei Five Ten sän kumma!! Wobei ich mir etz scho di Froch stell ob du etz als Leidwill Tussi überhabd nu solche Männerschu trächsd?

Vielleich wär ja sowas etz besser??
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1078651]
	
[/URL]



Hob grod im Indernäd gsegn das des ja a scho widder hosd!!!
Des wärd ja immer schlimmer!!!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1078653]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (12. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Liteville Judas!!!
> Dei Five Ten sän kumma!! Wobei ich mir etz scho di Froch stell ob du etz als Leidwill Tussi überhabd nu solche Männerschu trächsd?
> 
> Vielleich wär ja sowas etz besser??
> ...


Bernd jetzt drehst aber auf.  


RolandMC schrieb:


> Fühle mich konditionell nicht fit genug für den Lago, ich hoffe Ende des Monats wird die Kondi und mein Knie wieder fit sein. Würde sehr gerne wieder mal die Klassiker fahren



Da hast jetzt aber mit dem Liteville aufgerüstet. Das Ding dürfte wie von selbst den Berg hoch fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2012)

ich hol sie am Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr dann bekommst du gleich eine.


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2012)

Wenn er auf Arbeit so viel Zeit investieren würde wäre er schon Vorstandsvorsitzender.


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. März 2012)




----------



## xTr3Me (13. März 2012)

Schaut ja fast so aus als könnte man am Wochenende wieder bei ordentlichem Wetter biken gehen 





Heute wurde mei Radl von Canyon verschickt, Service ist fertig.  
Perfektes timing


----------



## R1Nico (13. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo isn das bitte schöner?


ja nur im Preis!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2012)

Freitag 14.00 Uhr ab Freibad Rothenbühl.
Bis jetzt Bernd (Liteville Freund) und Roland (Liteville (Fanboy).
Blockmeer, Hangkanten und Brotzeit.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag 14.00 Uhr ab Freibad Rothenbühl.
> Bis jetzt Bernd (*EX-FREUND*) und Roland (Liteville (*JUDAS*).
> Blockmeer, Hangkanten und Brotzeit.


.


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2012)

Den Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten.


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2012)

Ich fahr morgen 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Eg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (17. März 2012)

Bin ziemlich sicher dabei.


----------



## kubikjch (17. März 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## R1Nico (17. März 2012)

100% dabei .


----------



## Axalp (17. März 2012)

Wird's 'ne größere Runde oder nur Egloffstein und zurück?


----------



## Cellini (18. März 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wird's 'ne größere Runde oder nur Egloffstein und zurück?



Eg. mit 3 x Bergab und über Tods. zurück.


----------



## Axalp (18. März 2012)

Hat alles gepasst! Schee war's!


----------



## Cellini (18. März 2012)

Jau, war ne super Tour heute!


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2012)

Freilich wars Schee, waren doch nur scheene Leut dabei.
Tourlänge hat auch gepasst, die Stichelein gegenüber meinem neuen Rad hielten sich vom einzigen Nicolai Fahrer auch in Grenzen.
Das wichtigste! Knie hält im Moment noch, die CC Zeit kann kommen, muss doch dem Rad gerecht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (18. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freilich wars Schee, waren doch nur scheene Leut dabei.
> Tourlänge hat auch gepasst, die Stichelein gegenüber meinem neuen Rad hielten sich vom einzigen Nicolai Fahrer auch in Grenzen.
> Das wichtigste! Knie hält im Moment noch, die CC Zeit kann kommen, muss doch dem Rad gerecht werden.



konnsd dir ja die wochsstreifm vo deiner Fraa ausleiha zäm hoorendferna 

Fährst an am  Sa mol a leichde liteville tour für Hondverledsde miid???


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> konnsd dir ja die wochsstreifm vo deiner Fraa ausleiha zäm hoorendferna
> 
> Fährst an am  Sa mol a leichde liteville tour für Hondverledsde miid???



Mid dia imma gean, am kanol und im häusna Wold a weng auf die Singldäils.


----------



## macmount (18. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mid dia imma gean, am kanol und im häusna Wold a weng auf die Singldäils.



Ich melde mich mal - gegen Ende dieser Woche (Do oder Fr)


----------



## 0815p (21. März 2012)

soo, wieder da vom lago, schee wars paar neue sachen gfunden, und paar neue stelln geknackt, wetter war gemischt, konnten aber jeden tag fahren.
morgen gehts weiter auf die kanaren.
ach ja, morgen hat der roland geburtstag, von mir scho im voraus, alles gute


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2012)

Cool, gibts paar Bilder vom lago?


----------



## 0815p (21. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Cool, gibts paar Bilder vom lago?



ich hab keine gmacht, hatten zweit gopro hero cam dabei und viel gfilmt, aber denk ned das der friedl und michi irgendwas schneiden wird, was nach nen guten film ausschauen wird, denn friedel kan dunst und michi ka lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> soo, wieder da vom lago, schee wars paar neue sachen gfunden, und paar neue stelln geknackt, wetter war gemischt, konnten aber jeden tag fahren.
> morgen gehts weiter auf die kanaren.
> ach ja, morgen hat der roland geburtstag, von mir scho im voraus, alles gute



Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Schönen Urlaub auf den Kanaren wünsch ich euch.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab keine gmacht, hatten zweit gopro hero cam dabei und viel gfilmt, aber denk ned das der friedl und michi irgendwas schneiden wird, was nach nen guten film ausschauen wird, denn friedel kan dunst und michi ka lust



Schade, wäre bestimmt was gutes dabei raus gekommen! Auf alle Fälle auch von mir viel Spaß auf den Kanaren.


----------



## OldSchool (21. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> soo, wieder da vom lago, schee wars paar neue sachen gfunden, und paar neue stelln geknackt, wetter war gemischt, konnten aber jeden tag fahren.
> morgen gehts weiter auf die kanaren.



 Über anstrengt euch aber nicht ihr Superurlauber.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. März 2012)

Na dann auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## macmount (22. März 2012)

Alles Gute Roland alter Knochen Feier ned zuviel


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2012)

Danke Jungs
Werd heute Nachmittag erst mal eine kleine Geburtstagsrunde drehen.


----------



## Cellini (22. März 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Roland! Und viel Spaß beim Geburtstags-ride


----------



## Saddamchen (22. März 2012)

@ Red: Ich wünsche dir mal wieder ein gscheides Rad!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2012)

@Boris Danke
@Bernd Orsch


----------



## macmount (22. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Red: Ich wünsche dir mal wieder ein gscheides Rad!!!!



Du könntst na ja aans zum Geburtstoch schenkn - obber Du hosd ja selber ka gscheids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute!! Sauf net so viel, das auch net gut für die kondi


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> Du könntst na ja aans zum Geburtstoch schenkn - obber Du hosd ja selber ka gscheids


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute!! Sauf net so viel, das auch net gut für die kondi



Hob grod a gute Kondirundn dreht.


----------



## Schoschi (22. März 2012)

Mein Glückwunsch Exfeund Oland!!!
Bist fei oft bei uns auf Ärbat, hab aber nur dein verlassenen Gemüselaster gesehen......!!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mein Glückwunsch Exfeund Oland!!!
> Bist fei oft bei uns auf Ärbat, hab aber nur dein verlassenen Gemüselaster gesehen......!!!



Danke Nochfreund Schorschi, bei euch freggt halt viel, weil ihr so viel arbeitet bei Siemens


----------



## macmount (23. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mid dia imma gean, am kanol und im häusna Wold a weng auf die Singldäils.



wie sichds aus? hosd morng in der Früh dsaid? so ob noina z.B.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> wie sichds aus? hosd morng in der Früh dsaid? so ob noina z.B.



Ja, a weng a Dua im Häusner Wold? Hob exdra mei amdliche Bereifung draufgmachd.


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2012)

tach auch. kann jemand von euch nen montageständer empfehlen?


----------



## macmount (23. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, a weng a Dua im Häusner Wold? Hob exdra mei amdliche Bereifung draufgmachd.



o.k. schau mer mol wos mei händ dazu sochd Treff mer uns ca. 9:15 on der schleusn?
odder hosd an anderen vorschloch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (23. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> tach auch. kann jemand von euch nen montageständer empfehlen?



Ich habe einen Kettler - war günstig und taucht für die Werktage 
Stabiler sind die von Parktool - aber auch dementsprechend teuerer - da meine Anschaffung allerdings schon ca. 8 Jahre her ist bin ich nicht ganz uptodate was die Sache Montageständer betrifft - aber Google weiss alles
--- lt. Google sieht der Kettler noch genauso aus wie meiner - ca. 90 euronen - von Parktool gibt es in der Zwischenzeit mehrere - wobei der einfache meiner Meinung nach etwas windiger aussieht wie der Kettler - nervig ist beim Kettler die Halteklaue, da man diese um umzuspannen immer wieder aufschrauben muss - beim besseren (teueren) Parktool ist die Klaue mit Spannhebel, was um einiges komfortabler ist


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> o.k. schau mer mol wos mei händ dazu sochd Treff mer uns ca. 9:15 on der schleusn?
> odder hosd an anderen vorschloch?



9.15 Uhr an der Hausener Schleusn a loggara Dua


----------



## macmount (23. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 9.15 Uhr an der Hausener Schleusn a loggara Dua



alls gloor bis morgn


----------



## macmount (24. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 9.15 Uhr an der Hausener Schleusn a loggara Dua



schö wors - ich hätt blos gern a gps ghobbd - zweggs der streggnführung


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> schö wors - ich hätt blos gern a gps ghobbd - zweggs der streggnführung



Die Streggnführung wor top, wir hamm alle wichdign Punkte gfunna.
Notfalls wär ma on dein Haarzopf widda zurügkumma die Spitzn  woa bei Duaend immer nu am Anfang solang is des etz scho.

p.s. 2 Stund unterwegs des reicht, und hamwärts nu an Breyer sei blöder Visaschn gseng wie er aus sein audo rausgloddzd hod.:kotz:


----------



## R1Nico (24. März 2012)

Wann und wo morgen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (24. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Streggnführung wor top, wir hamm alle wichdign Punkte gfunna.
> Notfalls wär ma on dein Haarzopf widda zurügkumma die Spitzn  woa bei Duaend immer nu am Anfang solang is des etz scho.
> 
> p.s. 2 Stund unterwegs des reicht, und hamwärts nu an Breyer sei blöder Visaschn gseng wie er aus sein audo rausgloddzd hod.:kotz:



vorm breyer hobi mi goddseidank drüggn könna


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2012)

Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz Standarttour mit Jägersteig.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> tach auch. kann jemand von euch nen montageständer empfehlen?



den hab ich ... 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=ultim...2&tbnw=122&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Seit 4 Jahren im Dauergebrauch, in jedem Urlaub dabei ... nur zu empfehlen


----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2012)

War heut auch bisl in der fränkisch unterwegs, neideck, treppentrail, bloggmeer usw, spitzkehren, guckhüll, muschlquelln. hat gereicht und gut wars 
wetter is scho perfekt zz, wärmer muss es gar net werden find ich


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2012)

So ähnlich werd unsere morgen a ausschaua. Blos wolfieck und Pavillion werd ma nu midnehma


----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So ähnlich werd unsere morgen a ausschaua. Blos wolfieck und Pavillion werd ma nu midnehma


----------



## R1Nico (25. März 2012)

Matterhornparkplatz Standarttour mit Jägersteig.Schöne kurzeTour da es Rolands Hinterrad zerrissen hat (brachiale Beinmuskulatur)zwischen den Speichen und obersten Ritzel (Freilaufkörper) Liteville301 MK10 Fahrer halt.Hat dann schnell mal einen F1 Felgenreifentauschhingelegt und sind dann bei uns eine Runde gedreht mit einer neuen Stelle .Rolandville ist sie gefahren TOP aber danach hatte er adrenalinüberschuss !!


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2012)

@ xTr3Me Funworks hat doch nicht gehalten, ist am Freilaufkörper abgerissen.

Liteville geht bergauf richtig gut! Bin heute einen Trail hochgekurbelt den ich seit Jahren nicht mehr hoch bin. Bergab gehts natürlich auch gut, hab nach der neuen Schlüsselstelle nur die Vorderbremse zu lange zu gehabt da hat es dann den Hinterbau gehoben und ich hab die Spur nicht getroffen. Bin dafür die linken Treppen im Formel 1 Tempo runter, sauber sog i.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. März 2012)

> @ xTr3Me Funworks hat doch nicht gehalten, ist am Freilaufkörper abgerissen.





Na toll, wie ist das denn passiert? Ist das von der Belastung bei einem Sprung oder ner Stufe gerissen? Das ist mal ein großer Mist... ist die Hinterradnabe damit komplett kaputt oder kann man das reparieren? Soweit ich weiß kriegt man den Freilauf selbst recht günstig als Ersatzteil. 

Bin gestern auch die Rasengitterbergauffahrt gefahren, mit dem Kopf ca. 7-8 cm über dem Lenker. Es geht schon, aber sehr viel länger mag ich so nicht fahren.


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2012)

Wieso das? So steil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch die Rasengitterbergauffahrt gefahren, mit dem Kopf ca. 7-8 cm über dem Lenker. Es geht schon, aber sehr viel länger mag ich so nicht fahren.




Ich hab sie vorhin mal zerlegt, der Freilauf ist gebrochen der Rest noch i.O.
Werd mir aber trotzdem eine andere Nabe einbauen lassen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wieso das? So steil?



ca. 28%-30% Steigung.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. März 2012)

> Ich hab sie vorhin mal zerlegt, der Freilauf ist gebrochen der Rest noch i.O.
> Werd mir aber trotzdem eine andere Nabe einbauen lassen.


Nimmst ne klickerklacker Hope? Die sollen ja in dem Preisbereich die robustesten sein, so vom hören sagen her. Kannst ja mal Bilder der Nabe im entsprechenden Thread posten, da das bestimmt auch andere interessiert. Ansonsten müsste bei dir ja noch Garantie/Gewährleistung drauf sein.


----------



## OldSchool (25. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab sie vorhin mal zerlegt, der Freilauf ist gebrochen der Rest noch i.O.
> Werd mir aber trotzdem eine andere Nabe einbauen lassen.



Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.



Ja, das wird dir ja mit deinem Rahmen auch noch passieren.


----------



## OldSchool (26. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, das wird dir ja mit deinem Rahmen auch noch passieren.



Ich habe preisgünstig gekauft ,dass ist der feine Unterschied.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. März 2012)

Tjo irgendwann muss dann doch der LRS mit Tune King MK Kong X-12, CX-Ray und ZTR-Flow kommen. Kost bestimmt nur so nen 1000er, cheap stuff!


----------



## OldSchool (26. März 2012)

Tja, deshalb besorge ich mir auch ein Laufradsatz von Enve.


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich habe preisgünstig gekauft ,dass ist der feine Unterschied.



ich denka auch das dein Aldi Rahmen nicht viel gekostet haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (27. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denka auch das dein Aldi Rahmen nicht viel gekostet haben kann.



Mit deinem Lidlville stehst du aber auch nicht besser da.


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Mit deinem Lidlville stehst du aber auch nicht besser da.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2012)

Roland, wann gibts denn mal einen Vergleich von Strive und 301?  Würde mich mal interessieren inwiefern es besser oder schlechter abschneidet. Vor allem inwiefern sich die Geo und das Gewicht beim Uphill spürbar machen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, wann gibts denn mal einen Vergleich von Strive und 301?  Würde mich mal interessieren inwiefern es besser oder schlechter abschneidet. Vor allem inwiefern sich die Geo und das Gewicht beim Uphill spürbar machen.



das 301 hat schneller Dellen als das Strive.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das 301 hat schneller Dellen als das Strive.


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das 301 hat schneller Dellen als das Strive.



wenn man auch nen "Cola-Dosen-Rahmen" fahren muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2012)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn man auch nen "Cola-Dosen-Rahmen" fahren muss ...


Nicht Cola! Pepsi!!!!!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2012)

Mein Nerve AM war auch so ein Coladosenrahmen. Aber ich bin nie gescheit gestürzt, also er hat keine Dellen bekommen. Da ich derzeit am experimentieren bin und auf fast jeder Tour neue Stellen fahre bin ich ganz froh nen relativ günstigen Rahmen zu haben. Das Strive wirkt schon recht resistent gegen Dellen. 

Mein Lieblingsdepp ist heute wieder auf meiner Hausabfahrt runter, mit gezogener Hinterradbremse. Die Saison ist eben wieder am laufen.. und da müssen auch die größten Deppen fahren und die Wege kaputt machen .. schön wärs auch wenn ma größere Felsen aus der Abfahrt bricht wenn man diese hinterher zur Seite räumt


----------



## OldSchool (27. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2012)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wenn man auch nen "Cola-Dosen-Rahmen" fahren muss ...



Coladosen lassen sich bergauf leichter tragen als Fahrräder. Cola light, Liteville light. 
Werds jetzt ab Donnerstag testen, 4 Tage Gardasee mal sehen wie es sich tragen lässt.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. März 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Coladosen lassen sich bergauf *leichter tragen* als Fahrräder. Cola light, Liteville light.
> Werds jetzt ab Donnerstag testen, 4 Tage Gardasee mal sehen *wie es sich tragen lässt*.



Fahrleistung wäre mir wichtiger ... 

Viele Spaß am Gardasee und hoffentlich etwas besseres Wetter wie bei uns.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. März 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Viele Spaß am Gardasee und hoffentlich etwas besseres Wetter wie bei uns.



...hoffentlich nicht!!!!


----------



## lowfat (28. März 2012)

gardasee, wir kommen! bis 23 Grad sind angesagt. ich werde wohl sonnencreme einpacken müssen


----------



## xTr3Me (28. März 2012)

Euch gehts gut.. muss noch 2 wochen jeden tag lernen.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> gardasee, wir kommen! bis 23 Grad sind angesagt. ich werde wohl sonnencreme einpacken müssen


Der Roland ist dabei!! Pack lieber Gleitcreme ein!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Roland ist dabei!! Pack lieber Gleitcreme ein!!!



Breyer = Vollpfosten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. März 2012)

werd morgen wieder mal fränkische fohren, ca 14.00uhr, falls jemand mitwill, bescheid sagen


----------



## Ray (30. März 2012)

Hab die Jungs heute auf dem Trail getroffen. Die MTB-Welt ist klein.


----------



## Axalp (30. März 2012)

Freitagnachmittag...immer schlecht

Ich würd' erst Sonntag fahren.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Freitagnachmittag...immer schlecht
> 
> Ich würd' erst Sonntag fahren.



sonntag geht klar,martina ,bernd u ich, zeitlich muss noch mit bernd reden


----------



## R1Nico (30. März 2012)

Hat jemand lust morgen was zu fahren?Technisches sollte dabei sein.


----------



## rebirth (31. März 2012)

bock auf nbg? heute wurd abgeblasen wegen durchgehend schwarzem himmel ^^


----------



## 0815p (31. März 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust morgen was zu fahren?Technisches sollte dabei sein.



was suchst du hier, wolltest du ned mit zum lago

wir fohren morgen um 10.00uhr ab rotenbuhl ne tour.
@bernd u @axalp passt die zeit?????


----------



## Axalp (31. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> was suchst du hier, wolltest du ned mit zum lago
> 
> wir fohren morgen um 10.00uhr ab rotenbuhl ne tour.
> @bernd u @axalp passt die zeit?????



Check!


----------



## R1Nico (31. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> was suchst du hier, wolltest du ned mit zum lago
> 
> wir fohren morgen um 10.00uhr ab rotenbuhl ne tour.
> @bernd u @axalp passt die zeit?????


Sollte eigentlich auf Fortbildung sein wurde kurzfristig abgesagt  wegen Krankheit.Meine Frau und Kind auch noch Krank . Fahre so um 13.00 eine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. März 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> was suchst du hier, wolltest du ned mit zum lago
> 
> wir fohren morgen um 10.00uhr ab rotenbuhl ne tour.
> @bernd u @axalp passt die zeit?????


Basd!!


----------



## R1Nico (31. März 2012)

ja schee wors heut. viele neue stellen gefunden und auch gefahren.


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Nico hoff der link geht... 
Das Bike hatte ich gemeint: 

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...80770_200782343288147_961501_2004793239_o.jpg

Grüße


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Basd!!



Martina, Peter, Markus : 1

Bernd: 0 !!!

Sauberere Runde, viele Trails, noch mehr Wanderer (aber alle nett), Wolfi-Eck auf's erste Mal!


----------



## lowfat (1. April 2012)

Wir sind wieder da. Herrliches Wetter, geniale trails, den blue Ray getroffen. Haben einen neuen Favoriten entdeckt mit Wasserfall, grandioser Landschaft und mehreren S5-Stellen. Herausforderung garantiert  
Was will man mehr?


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da. Herrliches Wetter, geniale trails, den blue Ray getroffen. Haben einen neuen Favoriten entdeckt mit Wasserfall, grandioser Landschaft und mehreren S5-Stellen. Herausforderung garantiert
> Was will man mehr?



erzähl mal was ihr alles gfahren seid ( PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

Ray schrieb:


> Hab die Jungs heute auf dem Trail getroffen. Die MTB-Welt ist klein.



Das kannst du laut sagen!
Der Trail war genial Das letzte mal als ich ihn fuhr war er voller Geröll. Dieses mal war er völlig anders, er gräbt sich langsam ein. Die Felsenstufen werden höher, die S Grade verschieben sich.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

@ Boris, Martin habs mir gerade 10x angesehen, ich fliege mit einem lauten aaaahhhh.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2012)

hey coladosenfahrer erzähl


----------



## R1Nico (1. April 2012)

Heut hat alles gepasst : Sonnenschein ,sehr viel gelacht ,top tour, waren zu 4. Jochen ,Ich,Stefan,Daniel. Viele neue stellen(auch krasse stellen)gefunden und auch gleich gefahren. 
Zeigt mal her eure Bilder vom GARDA was ihr so gefahren seit.Aber auch die Stunt Bilder bitte.


----------



## Ray (1. April 2012)

Sagt mir mal Bescheid wenn ihr ne technische Runde in der Fränkischen fahrt. würde gern mal mitfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

@Ray
O.K. mal mit dem Peter reden und etwas richtiges zusammenstellen.
Hier ein Video von meinem einzigen Fahrfehler mit Folgen. Ich habe eine kleine Spitze übersehen an der sich mein Vorderrad gestaucht hat. 
Das schönste ist der Originalton.


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2012)

@roland super gflogen


----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2012)

Schaut lustig aus, hoffe es is nix passiert, glacht hab ich aber trotzdem 
Wo wart ihr da unterwegs? Kenn das Eck gar nicht.. musst mir vll mal zeigen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

Ja und schön mit der Judorolle abgerollt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut lustig aus, hoffe es is nix passiert, glacht hab ich aber trotzdem
> Wo wart ihr da unterwegs? Kenn das Eck gar nicht.. musst mir vll mal zeigen.



das denk ich das du das Eck nicht kennst, ist auch 650 KM entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. April 2012)

Ja, so leichte Bikes heben einfach schneller ab ...


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, so leichte Bikes heben einfach schneller ab ...



Ja Werd wohl hinten einen Vollgummi Reifen montieren müssen.


----------



## lowfat (1. April 2012)

eieiei, da hab dich dich mit der kamera auch nach dem sturz noch voll im bild gehabt. du bist wirklich an der kleinen nase hängengeblieben. sieht mal wieder flacher aus als es ist...


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2012)

Ja es sieht wieder aus als ob man es mit dem Bonanzarad rückwärts und freihändig fahren könnte.  Das nächste mal werd ich es wissen. Freue mich schon auf die nachfolgenden Stellen.
p.s. schön gefilmt, so richtig sensiationslüsternd.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Martina, Peter, Markus : 1
> 
> Bernd: 0 !!!
> 
> Sauberere Runde, viele Trails, noch mehr Wanderer (aber alle nett), Wolfi-Eck auf's erste Mal!


Orsch Dreggs Erkältung!!! Do barauch I bei den Demberaduren ned forn!!.
Bin heud Nachmiddoch nooch Osdernohe (Ohne Rod!!) gfohrn a boor Bilder machn. Sän dann 758 Stück worn!! Scheiß Serienbild!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Ray
> O.K. mal mit dem Peter reden und etwas richtiges zusammenstellen.
> Hier ein Video von meinem einzigen Fahrfehler mit Folgen. Ich habe eine kleine Spitze übersehen an der sich mein Vorderrad gestaucht hat.
> Das schönste ist der Originalton.


SAuber!!
Godseidonk wor ich ned dabei sond wäri widder schuld gwesn!!!


----------



## rebirth (1. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 758 Stück



Gibts die irgendwo zu sehen?


----------



## Axalp (1. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Ray
> O.K. mal mit dem Peter reden und etwas richtiges zusammenstellen.
> Hier ein Video von meinem einzigen Fahrfehler mit Folgen. Ich habe eine kleine Spitze übersehen an der sich mein Vorderrad gestaucht hat.
> Das schönste ist der Originalton.



Beim Einschlag bebt ja richtig der Subwoofer... 
Gott sei Dank ist nix schlimmes passiert. 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Sän dann 758 Stück worn!!...



Sind hoffentlich auch ein paar (2!!!) gute dabei...


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts die irgendwo zu sehen?





Axalp schrieb:


> Sind hoffentlich auch ein paar (2!!!) gute dabei...



In meinem Album unter Osternohe sind ein paar.
Den Rest lade ich mal und Flikr hoch, sonst platzt der IBC Server!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. April 2012)

werd morgen nachmittag mal wieder zum biken in fränkische gehen, um 15.15uhr rotenbühl -richt burgailenreuth usw.
falls aner zeit hat, soll bescheid sagen, oder morgen durklingeln


----------



## Schoschi (3. April 2012)

Hob Roland, bist scho auf? Um 8er gehts los, Abfahrt in Hachabooch.....


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hob Roland, bist scho auf? Um 8er gehts los, Abfahrt in Hachabooch.....



Ja los gehts mit dem Sprinter zum arbeiten.


----------



## Axalp (3. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nachmittag mal wieder zum biken in fränkische gehen, um 15.15uhr rotenbühl -richt burgailenreuth usw.
> falls aner zeit hat, soll bescheid sagen, oder morgen durklingeln



Nächste Woche gern (Urlaub). 

Auch gerne Osternohe am Freitag z.B.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gern (Urlaub).
> 
> Auch gerne Osternohe am Freitag z.B.



,


----------



## Cellini (3. April 2012)

Martin rockt den Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2012)

Saubers Bild vom All Mountain Systems 125 oder so ähnlich
War heute mal mit meinem personal fitness trainer auf Nicolai in der fränkischen unterwegs. Ich glaub etz hat er mindestens 5x soviel Kondi wie ich. Nach 600HM und 20 KM war mir schwindelig und ich musste fast kotzen.
Oder war es doch nur sein Bike in meiner Nähe.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gern (Urlaub).
> 
> Auch gerne Osternohe am Freitag z.B.



Kannst ja am Freitag den Breyer mit auf Osternohe nehmen, der ist recht zuverlässig wenn es um die Einhaltung von Bike Terminen geht.


----------



## Cellini (3. April 2012)

Na wennst beim Trainingswochenende den Berg nur gemütlich runterrollst wirst nie richtig fit! -Ich bin wenigstens teilweise noch zu Fuss runter


----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2012)

Euch gehts gut, könnt immer schön biken. hab heut die vorletzte prüfung rum etz noch 8 tage und dann biken so viel wie geht. bin schon richtig nervös drauf weil mir bewegung fehlt. fahr scho nachts im traum die kanzel nauf und runter 

@cellini 
schöne pics vom lago


----------



## Cellini (3. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Euch gehts gut, könnt immer schön biken. hab heut die vorletzte prüfung rum etz noch 8 tage und dann biken so viel wie geht. bin schon richtig nervös drauf weil mir bewegung fehlt. fahr scho nachts im traum die kanzel nauf und runter
> 
> @cellini
> schöne pics vom lago



Viel Erfolg für die finale Prüfung!


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Saubers Bild vom All Mountain Systems 125 oder so ähnlich
> War heute mal mit meinem personal fitness trainer auf Nicolai in der fränkischen unterwegs. Ich glaub etz hat er mindestens 5x soviel Kondi wie ich. Nach 600HM und 20 KM war mir schwindelig und ich musste fast kotzen.
> Oder war es doch nur sein Bike in meiner Nähe.


----------



## Cellini (3. April 2012)

Besichtigung des Trails


----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg für die finale Prüfung!



Danke, ist aber nur die "finale" von diesem Semester 



> Bike: 601MK1



Ist das Spaß oder ernsthaft, Strive schon wieder weg? Alle mit Liteville unterwegs jetzt?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das Spaß oder ernsthaft, Strive schon wieder weg? Alle mit Liteville unterwegs jetzt?


Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf!!!!


----------



## Axalp (4. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kannst ja am Freitag den Breyer mit auf Osternohe nehmen, der ist recht zuverlässig wenn es um die Einhaltung von Bike Terminen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Besichtigung des Trails



aber da seits ihr ja eh ned runter, obwohl der scho schön ist


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf!!!!



Stimmt Breyer du stehst jeden Tag auf.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2012)

Osterwochenende was läuft ausser der Nase.
Freitag soll ganz passabel werden, vielleicht früh ein Tourchen?


----------



## R1Nico (4. April 2012)

Ich und Stefan sind Freitag dabei.


----------



## Cellini (5. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jeden Tag steht ein Sauddummchen auf!!!!


----------



## Cellini (5. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> aber da seits ihr ja eh ned runter, obwohl der scho schön ist



Stimmt, sind wir nicht runter. Und soo schön fand ich schon den Anblick der ersten Kehre nicht 
Ist bestimmt ein Hammer Trail, für irgendwannmal...


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Stimmt, sind wir nicht runter. Und soo schön fand ich schon den Anblick der ersten Kehre nicht
> Ist bestimmt ein Hammer Trail, für irgendwannmal...



Nicht für irgendwann sondern für das nächste mal.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Jeden Tag steht ein Saudoofchen auf!!!!


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Stimmt, sind wir nicht runter. Und soo schön fand ich schon den Anblick der ersten Kehre nicht
> Ist bestimmt ein Hammer Trail, für irgendwannmal...



hat eigendlich nur eine schwere stelle, aber dafür einige gefährliche, frag mal wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. April 2012)

@roland
was,wann, wo und wieviel willst morgen fahren


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hat eigendlich nur eine schwere stelle, aber dafür einige gefährliche, frag mal wolfi


Bei Querungen immer auf die Treter achten.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> was,wann, wo und wieviel willst morgen fahren



WO. Keine Ahnung, viel Pott. wenn das Wetter trocken ist. Oder Behringersmühl.
Wann. früh
Was. technische Tour
Wieviel. Ned soviel das ich wieder kurz vorm Kotzen bin


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2012)

owe, 
1.früh, vor 10.30 bin ich ned in der fränkischen
2. pottensta were ok , aber nur in verbindung mit grossen klumpentour
3. noch weniger wie letztmal ( des war ja ne feierabend tour) ist mir der einzig vom wetter her , gut tag zu schad.

also martina u ich werden um 10.30 kläranlag starten


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> owe,
> 1.früh, vor 10.30 bin ich ned in der fränkischen
> 2. pottensta were ok , aber nur in verbindung mit grossen klumpentour
> 3. noch weniger wie letztmal ( des war ja ne feierabend tour) ist mir der einzig vom wetter her , gut tag zu schad.
> ...



Ist ja kein Problem, ich werd auch hinten fahren können dann mal telefonieren ob wir zusammen kommen (Uhl usw.)
Werd heute bei uns auch ein wenig rumradeln.


----------



## JulH (5. April 2012)

ich würd a mitfahrn. Is des die kläranlag zwischen potensta und behringersmühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> ich würd a mitfahrn. Is des die kläranlag zwischen potensta und behringersmühle?



kurz vor ortseingang pottenst ist die parkpucht


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> ich würd a mitfahrn. Is des die kläranlag zwischen potensta und behringersmühle?



wenns pisst fohr ich ned


----------



## Cellini (5. April 2012)

Ist mir leider zu spät und zu weit weg- ich hab morgen nur vormittags Freigang, muss um halb eins wieder in Fo sein.

Wenns Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist bin ich um halb zehn am Matterhornparkplatz!


----------



## Cellini (6. April 2012)

Update: 09:30 Egloffstein


----------



## rebirth (6. April 2012)

huhu, also falls eines der bikes wieder fit ist am Sonntag wär ich wieder dabei


----------



## Cellini (7. April 2012)

.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2012)

Also is jetzt montag fakt?


----------



## R1Nico (8. April 2012)

Schöne Ostern euch allen


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2012)

.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kurzer Ausschnitt, von der Tour.



geht ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2012)

Stimmt ich lads noch mal hoch.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Video geht nur bei mir. Keine Ahnung warum.

Werd heute nicht fahren!!


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2012)




----------



## 0815p (9. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Video geht nur bei mir. Keine Ahnung warum.
> 
> Werd heute nicht fahren!!



dann lads halt bei viemo oder you tupe,


----------



## dirtysanchez83 (9. April 2012)

http://youtu.be/0cnRaghN-lc


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und den derzeit besten Filmemacher Weltweit gewinnen können. Der Vorspann wurde bereits als bester internationaler Trailer vielfach prämiert.


----------



## Cellini (9. April 2012)

Boah! Echt super gemacht der Film 

Ab wann kann man denn mit der Veröffentlichung rechnen????


----------



## Saddamchen (9. April 2012)

dirtysanchez83 schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/0cnRaghN-lc





RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und den derzeit besten Filmemacher Weltweit gewinnen können. Der Vorspann wurde bereits als bester internationaler Trailer vielfach prämiert.





Cellini schrieb:


> Boah! Echt super gemacht der Film


Ein toller Film mit fantastischen Charakterdarstellern, bei denen das Aussehen der Protagonisten keine Rolle spielt.
Besonders Roland, der vielen noch als Quasimodo in " Der Glöckner von Notre Dame" bekannt sein dürfte weiß zu überzeugen!!


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2012)

dei schwiegersohn hats drauf mit filmschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ein toller Film mit fantastischen Charakterdarstellern, bei denen das Aussehen der Protagonisten keine Rolle spielt.
> Besonders Roland, der vielen noch als Quasimodo in " Der Glöckner von Notre Dame" bekannt sein dürfte weiß zu überzeugen!!



Breyer geh auf Streiberg und üb des umsetzn
Aber pass auf das dich kanner sieht ned das er sich totlacht.


----------



## JulH (9. April 2012)

der läuft ja dann scho im kino...


----------



## JulH (9. April 2012)

was isn mit den andern zwei videos? Hast die an Hollywood gekauft, weil die ned gehn?


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> was isn mit den andern zwei videos? Hast die an Hollywood gekauft, weil die ned gehn?



ich verhandle noch.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

erstes des zweite folgt dann.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40000712"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Gottseidank war der *Streitberger Bitter *gestern nicht dabei sonst würden wir heute noch auf der Tour unterwegs sein.

Ich finde es gut das er alleine fährt, so hält er uns wenigstens nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Für die Martina.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/40002403"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2012)

Schöne Videos


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2012)




----------



## Saddamchen (9. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gottseidank war der *Streitberger Bitter *gestern nicht dabei sonst würden wir heute noch auf der Tour unterwegs sein.
> 
> Ich finde es gut das er alleine fährt, so hält er uns wenigstens nicht auf.


Boah bist du gemein!!! Voll der Giftzwerg ey!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Boah bist du gemein!!! Voll der Giftzwerg ey!!!


Du weist wenigstens wer gemeint ist!


----------



## lowfat (9. April 2012)

leckere videos. auch wollen...


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> leckere videos. auch wollen...



Ja es wird Zeit
Boris ist am Sonntag gefahren wie der Treppen Gott persönlich


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja es wird Zeit
> Boris ist am Sonntag gefahren wie der Treppen Gott persönlich



Kommt vermutlich vom LV, die Dosenrahmen sind hal so gut


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kommt vermutlich vom LV, die Dosenrahmen sind hal so gut



Ja, denn Liteville fahren ist geil.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, denn Liteville fahren ist geil.



Strive aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Strive aber auch


----------



## Cellini (9. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kommt vermutlich vom LV, die Dosenrahmen sind hal so gut



Liegt einfach daran dass mir das LV jetzt von der Größe her passt  .

Wie schon gesagt: Ich finde das Strive ist ein Top Bike für die Sachen die wir fahren- ein Wechsel aufs Lv ist also nicht zwingend notwendig ( schadet aber auch nicht )


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2012)

> Wie schon gesagt: Ich finde das Strive ist ein Top Bike für die Sachen die wir fahren- ein Wechsel aufs Lv ist also nicht zwingend notwendig ( schadet aber auch nicht )


Das Strive ist auch geil, gegenüber dem Nerve AM waren das schon Welten.. da haben ja auf Anhieb mehrere Stellen geklappt.. und LV.. mal sehen, nächstes Jahr vll ein 601 MK2 .. aber da muss an der Geo noch bisl was passieren, .. vll bisl kürzere Kettenstreben und kürzeres Sitzrohr, beim 601 hätte ich 2cm verloren.


----------



## JulH (9. April 2012)

top video und super kameraposition bei mir, roland


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> top video und super kameraposition bei mir, roland



War zwar etwas eng, aber gefällt mir auch am besten aus dieser Pos.


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2012)

werde freitags mittags ne tour ab routenbuhl starten- trainmäusel-muggendorf-berg hoch nach moritz (über trail) altersheimtrail-weiss marter-bds-höhenweg-muschelq usw usw.
start 13.15uhr,


----------



## Axalp (11. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitags mittags ne tour ab routenbuhl starten- trainmäusel-muggendorf-berg hoch nach moritz (über trail) altersheimtrail-weiss marter-bds-höhenweg-muschelq usw usw.
> start 13.15uhr,



Dabei!


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dabei!


----------



## Domm. (11. April 2012)

@Peter
Wie viel KM lang wird die Tour ca.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. April 2012)

Domm. schrieb:


> @Peter
> Wie viel KM lang wird die Tour ca.?



40km u min 1000hm


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitags mittags ne tour ab routenbuhl starten- trainmäusel-muggendorf-berg hoch nach moritz (über trail) altersheimtrail-weiss marter-bds-höhenweg-muschelq usw usw.
> start 13.15uhr,



Werd am Freitag auch fahren aber ich mach lieber einen auf *Streitberger Bitter* Der Markus und du das ist mir zu schnell. Viell. fahr ich die Tour aber nicht so lang sondern Traineusel, Muggendorf und dann wieder zurück Richtung Höhenweg usw.
Mal sehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd am Freitag auch fahren aber ich mach lieber einen auf *Streitberger Bitter* Der Markus und du das ist mir zu schnell. Viell. fahr ich die Tour aber nicht so lang sondern Traineusel, Muggendorf und dann wieder zurück Richtung Höhenweg usw.
> Mal sehen.



Da häng ich mich evtl dran, werd mich kurzfristig noch mal melden.


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich evtl dran, werd mich kurzfristig noch mal melden.


Freibad EBS 14.00 Uhr ned ehr nicht das wir die anderen zwei noch sehen. Ich will nicht das die mich im CC Tempo überholen.
*keine ZRB Hardtails.*


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freibad EBS 14.00 Uhr ned ehr nicht das wir die anderen zwei noch sehen. Ich will nicht das die mich im CC Tempo überholen.
> *keine ZRB Hardtails.*



dacht du wolltest lange touren fahren


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> dacht du wolltest lange touren fahren



Lang ist relativ. Euer Tempo ist mir im moment zu hoch Muss auf meine Schulter aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (12. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lang ist relativ. Euer Tempo ist mir im moment zu hoch Muss auf meine Schulter aufpassen.



1) fahr ich mit einem Rad, das mehr als 4 kg schwerer ist als Deins
2) bin ich über eine Woche nicht mehr Tour gefahren
3) ich muss auf Knöchel und Rücken aufpassen 

Wird also keine Bolzerei werden.


----------



## jonnn (12. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitags mittags ne tour ab routenbuhl starten- trainmäusel-muggendorf-berg hoch nach moritz (über trail) altersheimtrail-weiss marter-bds-höhenweg-muschelq usw usw.
> start 13.15uhr,



Würde gerne mitkommen, falls ichs von der Arbeit her schaffe
Wenns zu knackig wär, dann kann ich mich einfach absetzen und gemütlich die Runde verkürzen.
Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?
... und wäre das ok.?


----------



## 0815p (12. April 2012)

rotenbühl am schwimmbad parkplatz (schotter) um 13.15uhr, klar were das ok


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> 1) fahr ich mit einem Rad, das mehr als 4 kg schwerer ist als Deins
> 2) bin ich über eine Woche nicht mehr Tour gefahren
> 3) ich muss auf Knöchel und Rücken aufpassen
> 
> Wird also keine Bolzerei werden.



Du bist über eine Woche keine Tour mehr gefahren, das ist bei mir wie ein Jahr.
Ne ich fahr schön um 14.00 Uhr am Ebermannstädter Schwimmbad los und mach die Tour ein wenig kürzer viell. sehen wir uns ja.
Hab eh früher keine Zeit.


----------



## HTWolfi (12. April 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Wenns zu knackig wär, dann kann ich mich einfach absetzen und gemütlich die Runde verkürzen.



Da sehe ich jetzt keine größeren Probleme für dich, 
_solang der Peter nicht ernst macht._ 
Muss morgen ein Wandertraining einlegen, damit ich beim Trekkingurlaub in drei Wochen nicht :kotz:


----------



## JulH (12. April 2012)

da schließ ich mich mal der ersten gruppe an


----------



## Saddamchen (13. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd am Freitag auch fahren aber ich mach lieber einen auf *Streitberger Bitter* Der Markus und du das ist mir zu schnell. Viell. fahr ich die Tour aber nicht so lang sondern Traineusel, Muggendorf und dann wieder zurück Richtung Höhenweg usw.
> Mal sehen.


Orsch!!!


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

@ peter metz: Darf ich auch mit? Ist das der Parkplatz beim Erlebnisbad am Weichselgarten direkt 1-2 km nordwestlich von Ebermannstadt?


----------



## Axalp (13. April 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> @ peter metz: Darf ich auch mit? Ist das der Parkplatz beim Erlebnisbad am Weichselgarten direkt 1-2 km nordwestlich von Ebermannstadt?



Ich bin zwar nicht der Peter (Gott sei Dank   ), aber jeder ist eingeladen mitzufahren. 

Jawohl, das ist genau dort.


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der Peter (Gott sei Dank   )...



oh sorry 

na dann bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. April 2012)

Ohje


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

wer hat hier eigentlich die Stichworte für den Thread gesetzt?


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2012)

Das hat sich im laufe der Jahre so ergeben. Je nachdem wer gerade sauer auf irgendeinen war.


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2012)

Freitag 14:00 Uhr - wieso könnt ihr das schon alle radeln??? bei mir geht´s jetzt in der arbeit erst richtig los


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Freitag 14:00 Uhr - wieso könnt ihr das schon alle radeln??? bei mir geht´s jetzt in der arbeit erst richtig los



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, nicht der der jetzt mit dem Büroschlaf fertig ist.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2012)

Heute eine schöne lockere Tour mit Tim und Christian.
Bilder von der letzten Stelle.


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitkommen, falls ichs von der Arbeit her schaffe
> Wenns zu knackig wär, dann kann ich mich einfach absetzen und gemütlich die Runde verkürzen.
> Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?
> ... und wäre das ok.?



sag mal bitte die hm u km durch, nur intressehalber, und die schnittgschwindigkeit. ihr zwei seit super gfahren, hoff es hat euch gfallen


----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2012)

Jo die Tour war super, letzter Trail war auch cool  
Die Gabel säuft ja noch ganz schön ab, wobei es jetzt vom Gefühl her passt, werd evtl noch bisl zudrehen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag mal bitte die hm u km durch, nur intressehalber, und die schnittgschwindigkeit. ihr zwei seit super gfahren, hoff es hat euch gfallen



10KM 20HM 8er Schnitt. Top Leistung für Werktags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Jo die Tour war super, letzter Trail war auch cool
> Die Gabel säuft ja noch ganz schön ab, wobei es jetzt vom Gefühl her passt, werd evtl noch bisl zudrehen.



Gibt es eine noch härtere Feder für die Gabel?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2012)

Ja gibts, aber die die ich etz drin hab is ja eigentlich schon zu hart, wenn man nach der Gewichtseinteilung geht. Ich bin ja unter dem unteren Limit mit meinem Gewicht.. Ich dreh die Lowspeedruckstufe morgen ganz zu und dann berichte ich mal.


----------



## Lammerjappen (13. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hoff es hat euch gfallen



War super. Fränggische is halt immer wieder schön. 
Hab danach noch den Aldi in Ebermannstadt leergekauft. Kaloriieeen!!!
Und jetzt geh ich noch nen Happen rohes Fleisch essen


----------



## R1Nico (13. April 2012)




----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2012)

Hahaha  - leider wahr (geil)


----------



## jonnn (14. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag mal bitte die hm u km durch, nur intressehalber, und die schnittgschwindigkeit. ihr zwei seit super gfahren, hoff es hat euch gfallen



Jepp, schee woars gestern!!
Danke nochmal

Wenn ich das Garmindrecksdings richtig interpretier, dann waren es 41,5km, Fahrtschnitt 12km/h und ca. 1350hm aufwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnn (14. April 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Da sehe ich jetzt keine größeren Probleme für dich,
> _solang der Peter nicht ernst macht._
> Muss morgen ein Wandertraining einlegen, damit ich beim Trekkingurlaub in drei Wochen nicht :kotz:



Er hat zum Glück nicht ernst gemacht.

Wollt ihr etwa den Himalaya überqueren?


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Jepp, schee woars gestern!!
> Danke nochmal
> 
> Wenn ich das Garmindrecksdings richtig interpretier, dann waren es 41,5km, Fahrtschnitt 12km/h und ca. 1350hm aufwärts.



ja, müsste gfühlt mäßig hinhauen mit deinen daten, war zum schluss auch ziemlich alle, weil wir ja nedmal zwieschendrinn a pause gmacht haben  und jonnn , ich denk mal , alle die gestern dabei waren, waren fit genug für die jahreszeit, sonst hättens :kotz: bei dieser tour.
so werd mich mal jetzt fertig machen, zum radeln mitn litville fanboy


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

Ja, war ein schönes Tourchen mit dem Nicolai Fan*girl*


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, war ein schönes Tourchen mit dem Nicolai Fan*girl*



wird eh dei nächstes rad


----------



## Axalp (14. April 2012)

jonnn schrieb:


> Jepp, schee woars gestern!!
> Danke nochmal
> 
> Wenn ich das Garmindrecksdings richtig interpretier, dann waren es 41,5km, Fahrtschnitt 12km/h und ca. 1350hm aufwärts.



Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich heut in Osternohe so einen Müll zusammengefahren bin... :kotz:

...Ende vom Lied: Fataler Einschlag! 1* neuer Lenker bitte (und vielleicht noch mehr...)!  

Wär ich lieber Tour gefahren...AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH



peter metz schrieb:


> wird eh dei nächstes rad



Das unterschreibe ich auch blanko...

wobei... Alutech Fanes, Votec VSX, gibt ja doch noch soviel, was der Roland noch nicht gefahren ist!


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich heut in Osternohe so einen Müll zusammengefahren bin... :kotz:
> 
> ...Ende vom Lied: Fataler Einschlag! 1* neuer Lenker bitte (und vielleicht noch mehr...)!



markus, du wirst auch älter, hör des hupfen auf und fahr altmänner wege wie wir.
 hoff nur material schaden

Falls morgen des wetter trocken bleibt, werden martina u ich die prüllsbirkicher tour fahren mit hangkantentrail usw, ca 36km und 1000hm, falls noch jemand mitwill, bescheid geben
trfpkt. 10.00uhr tücherf


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

Gerade war ein glücklicher Biker mit seinem neuen Mega bei mir. Echt ein sehr schöner Rahmen, kommt Geometriemäßig nahe an das Fanes ran.
Ich werd jetzt mal langsam anfangen lauthals über Nicolai zu schimpfen, vielleicht wechsle ich dann ja schneller.
Markus ja ich hoffe bei dir ist noch alles dran, auch wenn manches sehr wenig benötigt wird.


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2012)

du hast ja schon den sprung zu liteville gschaft, dann wirst auch noch zu nicolai schaffen


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hast ja schon den sprung zu liteville gschaft, dann wirst auch noch zu nicolai schaffen



dann müsste ich aber wieder nach unten springen denn an der Herstellerspitze bin ich ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann müsste ich aber wieder nach unten springen denn an der Herstellerspitze bin ich ja schon *gewesen*.



Stimmt, das Canyon war subba


----------



## kubikjch (14. April 2012)

Hi,

heute erstmal zusammengebaut und kurze Runde gedreht.
Fährt sich echt gut.


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

Geiles Rad und Geo, Zugverlegung bescheiden.


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Canyon war subba



CanyonWas ist das! Vielleicht eine neue Baumarktkette.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> CanyonWas ist das! Vielleicht eine neue Baumarktkette.



Verweigere nicht deine Herkunft


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. April 2012)

Da schau ein meine Ex Gabel, muss doch mal schauen ob da vielleicht mal was Megamäßigs zusammengeht. 
Müsste morgen eh richtung Litzendorf und könnte für eine kleine Runde in der Streitberger Gegend mal halt machen.

Bin gespannt wie es dir taugt bei dem was ihr da so fahrt. Denn steile enge Spitzkehren und Treppen gehören nicht unbedingt zu Mega´s Stärken finde ich.
Muss am langen Radstand und Kettenstrebe liegen. Ich zumindest tu mir da immernoch schwer.....kann aber auch ne "Kopfsache" sein


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Da schau ein meine Ex Gabel, muss doch mal schauen ob da vielleicht mal was Megamäßigs zusammengeht.
> Müsste morgen eh richtung Litzendorf und könnte für eine kleine Runde in der Streitberger Gegend mal halt machen.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie es dir taugt bei dem was ihr da so fahrt. Denn steile enge Spitzkehren und Treppen gehören nicht unbedingt zu Mega´s Stärken finde ich.
> Muss am langen Radstand und Kettenstrebe liegen. Ich zumindest tu mir da immernoch schwer.....kann aber auch ne "Kopfsache" sein



Habs heute neben meinem 301 stehen gehabt, die Geo ist fast gleich sollte also recht gut um die Ecke gehen.
Gabel ist auch top, ich hätte dir mehr bieten sollen.
Morgen wird Tourentechnisch schlecht sein der Jochen hat (tochter) hat Kommunion.


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Verweigere nicht deine Herkunft



Meine Herkunft, Fully Hersteller Mars gewonnen von meiner Tochter im Globus.


----------



## San_Jager (15. April 2012)

Jeder fängt irgendwie mal an.

War wahrscheinlich so eins ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. April 2012)

mist wetterbericht, ab ebermanstadt hats des pissen angfangt, in tüchersfels immernoch regen, plan ändern, bernd anrufen, treffpkt pottensta auf trailtour, ihn wars recht, und der sauhund ist anu techn. super gfohren, 601 komplett durch ohne fussfehler, ziegentrail genauso, uhlweg auch komplett gfohren, obwohls unten aweng wickie wickie war, dann auf friedhofstrail hat er den einbeinigen zaubertrick in der doppelspitzkehre gmacht, und ich konnt na noch übereden zur todestreppe zu fohren, da hat ihn aber sei mut verlassen. ich verstehs ned, fährt fast nie, und wenn er fährt dann scho recht ordenlich


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

moin. was issn ein fußfehler?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. April 2012)

mit einem Fuß vom Pedal müssen, der Hasenfuß quasi


----------



## kubikjch (15. April 2012)

Hallo Andy,

Danke nochmal, die Gabel ist echt gut und sieht wirklich aus wie neu.
Das Mega hat sich auf der kurzen Proberunde gut geschlagen, HR versetzten geht wie bei allen anderen auch gut, hab ich nichts gegenteiliges vernommen. Auf flowigen Trail mit Speed, habe ich den Eindruck, das es recht gut liegt.
Nähere Tests werden in der nächsten Zeit gemacht.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2012)

es könnten sich ja alle die ein neues bike haben mal treffen für ne gemühtliche testfahrt ^^


----------



## R1Nico (16. April 2012)

Steht die woche was an??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2012)

heute knapp 40 KM und 900 HM. Ich fühl mich als hätt ich nen Alpencross gemacht.
Nur dank Liteville hab ich es überhaupt geschafft.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2012)

Roland, bist du zz irgendwie jeden Tag unterwegs? Läuft das Alpen-X Training?


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2012)

Nein ich war gestern auf kommunion und hab mir den Bauch vollgeschlagen, heute war dafür schinden angesagt. Mittwoch wenns ned regnet werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder fahren müssn.


----------



## R1Nico (16. April 2012)

Mein neues.Heut schon mal getestet


----------



## OldSchool (16. April 2012)

Sach mal seid ihr alle im Kaufrausch?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2012)

Die Wirtschaft muss angekurbelt werden


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2012)

Old du hast die spitze ja schon erreicht


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Mein neues.Heut schon mal getestet


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich verstehs ned, fährt fast nie, und wenn er fährt dann scho recht ordenlich


Trainingslager Streitberg!


----------



## Axalp (17. April 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Mein neues.Heut schon mal getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (17. April 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Mein neues.Heut schon mal getestet



was isn das für Mühle?
Santa Cruz?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> was isn das für Mühle?
> Santa Cruz?


Ne ! Stealth Bomber Enduro!


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> was isn das für Mühle?
> Santa Cruz?



Speiseeis Enduro.


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sach mal seid ihr alle im Kaufrausch?



Bei deinem windigen Kübel wirds auch wieder Zeit für Erneuerung.


----------



## OldSchool (17. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei deinem windigen Kübel wirds auch wieder Zeit für Erneuerung.



Zumindest verbeult der nicht so schnell wie deiner.


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2012)

freitag ab ca 14.00uhr  jemand lust auf ne techno tour fränkische ??


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag ab ca 14.00uhr  jemand lust auf ne techno tour fränkische ??


Wo willst starten? Wie lang? Und vor allem wie lang schnell? Falls ich in der Werkstatt fertig werde. Mein alter kübel zickt weng rum


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2012)

Vom Handy schreiben ist voll bescheuert


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2012)

Hey Schoschi bin grad bei dir vorbeigfahren, Autos waren alle zwei daheim aber du wirst eh ka Zeit gehabt haben. Hab des zweite Geheimtraining diese Woche gmacht, häst ruhig mitkommen können deine Beinmuskulatur stärken, falls überhaupt noch vorhanden.
Breyereck war staubtrocken und voller Rollsplit aber des 301 hat mich langsam und kontrolliert runterbracht. Blos bergauf brauchts noch oft den ersten Gang, aber des muss ja nu eingfoan wern. 28KM 800HM 31% Steigung 46% Gefälle.Des passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. April 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wo willst starten? Wie lang? Und vor allem wie lang schnell? Falls ich in der Werkstatt fertig werde. Mein alter kübel zickt weng rum



es kommt aufm wetter drauf an, wenns trocken bleibt am freitag, dann evt pottst, aber erst mal guckn was der wetterbricht morgen sagt, und schosch, was ist momentan bei dir drinn ( km u Hm )


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2012)

Unmöglich heute. Kann kaum laufen. Haxen lädiert. MuskelKater vom feinsten. Freitag sollts wieder gehen.


----------



## Cellini (18. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag ab ca 14.00uhr  jemand lust auf ne techno tour fränkische ??



Fr geht leider nicht, wie immer: Arbeit 



Gruß Boris


----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> , und schosch, was ist momentan bei dir drinn ( km u Hm )



Ok, Auto hab ich definitiv net am Freitag, d.h. ich muss mitm Rad heimfahren von der Werkstatt.
Keine Ahnung was da geht, hab kann Tacho dran, aber viel besser wie letztes Jahr wirds auch net grad sein momentan.....


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Unmöglich heute. Kann kaum laufen. Haxen lädiert. MuskelKater vom feinsten. Freitag sollts wieder gehen.



hast schlecht geträumt und bist ausm Bett rausgfalln.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hast schlecht geträumt und bist ausm Bett rausgfalln.


Vielleicht hodder widder an romandischn Abend mid der Zilli verbrachd und si sän widder Ringen ganga und do hods nern widder auf die MAddn brälld!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2012)

Hehe. Schön wärs. Hab mal wieder gedacht ich muss Friedel sei etablissement mit meiner Anwesenheit bereichern


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Servus miteinand,

Ich komme aus dem Nürnberger thread, und würde mich der sonntäglichen trail Tour gern anschließen.

Wie sind denn die Eckdaten der Runde?

Gesendet mit meinem Touchdingens auf Zeigerfingerbasis.


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Servus miteinand,
> 
> Ich komme aus dem Nürnberger thread, und würde mich der sonntäglichen trail Tour gern anschließen.
> 
> ...



sonntag also ich fohr freitag trailtour, was sonntags ist, k.a


----------



## S P (19. April 2012)

Okay, aber Freitag ist schon arg früh. Dann wird das wahrscheinlich nichts werden.

Gesendet mit meinem Touchdingens auf Zeigerfingerbasis.


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2012)

also ich werd am freitag um 1400uhr pottensta fohren, evt wachthüttn, davor natürlich klumpentour


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2012)

War heute mit Nicolai AM unterwegs für Ihn eine Technotour für mich eine Kondi/Technotour. Haben alles gefahren was Rang und Namen hat.
Dank meinem 301 hab ich die Todestreppe und verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre gefahren.
@Breyer geht also auch mit 160mm FW und etwas Kondi.


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mit Nicolai AM unterwegs für Ihn eine Technotour für mich eine Kondi/Technotour. Haben alles gefahren was Rang und Namen hat.
> Dank meinem 301 hab ich die Todestreppe und verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre gefahren.
> @Breyer geht also auch mit 160mm FW und etwas Kondi.


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2012)

werd morgen hohe leit tour fohren ab 10.00uhr behringersm


----------



## S P (20. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen hohe leit tour fohren ab 10.00uhr behringersm



Wie ist denn der Charakter der Tour? Weil morgen könnts klappen mit der Zeit.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mit Nicolai AM unterwegs für Ihn eine Technotour für mich eine Kondi/Technotour. Haben alles gefahren was Rang und Namen hat.
> Dank meinem 301 hab ich die Todestreppe und verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre gefahren.
> @Breyer geht also auch mit 160mm FW und etwas Kondi.



Verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre? Hört sich ja höchst dramatisch an 

Ich bin heut gar nix gfahren, Arbeit bis um 7e und das am Freitag  - gestern friesner warte erkundungstour, 3 trails probiert und alle 3 ohne flow, rauf runter rauf runter, nur anstrengend wie sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. April 2012)

In der Gegend da oben ist das meist so, da ist immer treten angesagt. Lass den Boden noch schön weich sein und es macht erst richtig Spass. Eine schöne Abfahrt gibts da aber. Zumindest wenn nicht total lehmig und 2m Laub auf der Strecke wie im März.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> In der Gegend da oben ist das meist so, da ist immer treten angesagt. Lass den Boden noch schön weich sein und es macht erst richtig Spass. Eine schöne Abfahrt gibts da aber. Zumindest wenn nicht total lehmig und 2m Laub auf der Strecke wie im März.



Ist aber für Kondi Aufbau bestimmt das richtige Gebiet.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre? Hört sich ja höchst dramatisch an
> 
> Ich bin heut gar nix gfahren, Arbeit bis um 7e und das am Freitag  - gestern friesner warte erkundungstour, 3 trails probiert und alle 3 ohne flow, rauf runter rauf runter, nur anstrengend wie sau.



War am Mittwoch auf der Retterner Kanzel da ist wirklich das ganze Gebüsch weg.
warum nur? Viell. Felsenfreilegung.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre? Hört sich ja höchst dramatisch an


Ja, ist sie auch.


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dank meinem 301 hab ich die Todestreppe und verblockte Pissrinnen Kehre gefahren.


Die Nico-Todestreppe etwa? Respekt!
(ja, ich lebe auch noch...)


----------



## R1Nico (20. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Nico-Todestreppe etwa? Respekt!
> (ja, ich lebe auch noch...)


----------



## xTr3Me (20. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> In der Gegend da oben ist das meist so, da ist immer treten angesagt. Lass den Boden noch schön weich sein und es macht erst richtig Spass. Eine schöne Abfahrt gibts da aber. Zumindest wenn nicht total lehmig und 2m Laub auf der Strecke wie im März.



Ich kenn die Abfahrten schon alle, die Trails die ich gefahren bin liegen aber eher in der Nähe, zum Abschluss bin ich aber auch über die Warte runter, das Gebiet ist ja sehr bekannt, sehe fast jedes mal wenn ich dort bin andere Biker, neulich eine Gruppe mit an die 15 Biker, alles CCler.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War am Mittwoch auf der Retterner Kanzel da ist wirklich das ganze Gebüsch weg.
> warum nur? Viell. Felsenfreilegung.



Ist jetzt schon etwa 3-4 Wochen her dass die die Felsen freigelegt haben. Finds ziemlich blöd so wie es jetzt ist, vor einigen Jahren war der Weg noch 30-40cm breit und ein bisl zugewachsen, so würde es mir besser gefallen als wie es jetzt ist. Das Gebiet wird mittlerweile auch immer häufiger befahren. Ich hoffe der Weg wird nicht noch breiter..


----------



## OldSchool (21. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen hohe leit tour fohren ab 10.00uhr behringersm



Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schon etwa 3-4 Wochen her dass die die Felsen freigelegt haben. Finds ziemlich blöd so wie es jetzt ist, vor einigen Jahren war der Weg noch 30-40cm breit und ein bisl zugewachsen, so würde es mir besser gefallen als wie es jetzt ist. Das Gebiet wird mittlerweile auch immer häufiger befahren. Ich hoffe der Weg wird nicht noch breiter..



haben gestern in der fränkischen auch wieder abkürzer spuren und bergab bremser gsehen  die letzten heuler sag ich nur


----------



## S P (21. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen hohe leit tour fohren ab 10.00uhr behringersm



dabei+2


----------



## OldSchool (21. April 2012)

Komme vielleicht etwas später muss mein Sohn noch nach Fürth bringen.


----------



## Axalp (21. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen hohe leit tour fohren ab 10.00uhr behringersm



Auch dabei!


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Nico-Todestreppe etwa? Respekt!
> (ja, ich lebe auch noch...)



Wo bist duuuu. Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## San_Jager (21. April 2012)

hey kann mir einer mal den Link zu den Trinkschlauch geben?
Welchen Reifen soll ich jetzt nehmen Rubber Queen 2,4 oder Baron 2,3?
Bin mir noch nicht so schlüssig.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2012)

Den hab ich: http://www.outdoortrends.de/outdoor...sid=71f95add0b88f79532746c9af1a2f7f3&actPic=2

Bin soweit zufrieden.

Und zum Reifen: das ist schon ne recht subjektive Sache. Der Baron ist va gut durch sein geringes Gewicht und seine Traktion im technischen Gelände, die größeren/längeren Stollen haben gegenüber der RQ auch Vorteile, letztere bin ich aber selber nie gefahren.. bzw. nur kurz.


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2012)

San_Jager schrieb:


> hey kann mir einer mal den Link zu den Trinkschlauch geben?
> Welchen Reifen soll ich jetzt nehmen Rubber Queen 2,4 oder Baron 2,3?
> Bin mir noch nicht so schlüssig.



Rubber queen ist ein guter reifen, nur etwas mehr profil bräuchte er, wenn der baron das bei der gleichen mischung bietet dann den baron.


----------



## S P (21. April 2012)

@peter: Danke fürs Mitnehmen heute. Schee woars - inkl. Todestreppe


----------



## OldSchool (21. April 2012)

Muss sagen der Baron vorne und die Rubber Queen 2.2 hinten gingen echt gut (@Roland, mit Latexschläuchen). Bei technischen Sachen war gleich viel Vertrauen da. Bin gleich mal die Todestreppe zweimal gefahren. Kein Problem. Hatte zwar die Klickies aus geklickt  aber sonst keine Protektoren dabei gehabt.

Peter hat aber auch gut gesichert. 

Klare Empfehlung für den Baron.

Tour heute war bis auf die beiden Regenschauer Klasse hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2012)

ja, ihr seids ja alle super gfohren, respekt


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2012)

Respekt, also können wir die T.treppe abwerten wenn sie jeder fährt
P.s. Auserm Breyer.


----------



## San_Jager (22. April 2012)

Danke Ich bestelle mir einfach mal von beiden einen.
Gestern hatte ich nämlich die Schnauze voll von den FA.


----------



## OldSchool (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Respekt, also können wir die T.treppe abwerten wenn sie jeder fährt
> P.s. Auserm Breyer.



Unser Fahrkönnen hat sich dermaßen weiter entwickelt, das sogar bis dato "unfahrbare" Stellen fahrbar werden.


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Unser Fahrkönnen hat sich dermaßen weiter entwickelt, das sogar bis dato "unfahrbare" Stellen fahrbar werden.



Oder ist es doch "nur" das Material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. April 2012)

Wie schwer bist du, und wievel druck fährst du denn auf deinen FA? 
Grüße


----------



## OldSchool (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oder ist es doch "nur" das Material



Bei dir sicher. Sieht man ja daran das du erst mit dem Liteville die T-Treppe gefahren bist. 

Ich hingegen muss mich mit minderwertigem Material ab plagen habe es aber dann doch geschafft.


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bei dir sicher. Sieht man ja daran das du erst mit dem Liteville die T-Treppe gefahren bist.
> 
> Ich hingegen muss mich mit minderwertigem Material ab plagen habe es aber dann doch geschafft.



Ne das erste mal wars ein Alutech und ein guter Lauf.


----------



## OldSchool (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne das erste mal wars ein Alutech und ein guter Lauf.



HT zählt nicht. Sieht man ja auch am Nico der das auch nur auf dem HT geschafft hat.

Wieso warst du eigentlich gestern nicht dabei. War durch die Regenpausen eher eine gemütliche Runde gewesen wäre dir entgegen gekommen.


----------



## lowfat (22. April 2012)

Männer, schee wars heute. Für meinen Geschmack ein bischen viele km, aber da muss ich wohl durch.


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> HT zählt nicht. Sieht man ja auch am Nico der das auch nur auf dem HT geschafft hat.
> 
> Wieso warst du eigentlich gestern nicht dabei. War durch die Regenpausen eher eine gemütliche Runde gewesen wäre dir entgegen gekommen.



Zwei nicolaifahrer das wäre zuviel für eine tour.

 Wir haben dafür heute eine konditour unternommen fast 7km und 4stunden unterwegs
Der breyer hat uns heute gezeigt wie hoch der fahrtechnik hammer mitlerweile hängt. sein bike so profimässig zu bewegen obwohl er so wenig zeit zum trainieren hat. man kommt sich klein und mikrig vor seine umsetztechnik von vorder und hinterrad  sein mut auch bei steilsten stellen technisch sauber abzufahren ist einfach nur bewundernswert martin, peter und ich waren nach der tour nur noch depremiert. Was dieser kerl leisten kann einfach wahnsinn


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zwei nicolaifahrer das wäre zuviel für eine tour.
> 
> Wir haben dafür heute eine konditour unternommen fast 7km und 4stunden unterwegs
> Der breyer hat uns heute gezeigt wie hoch der fahrtechnik hammer mitlerweile hängt. sein bike so profimässig zu bewegen obwohl er so wenig zeit zum trainieren hat. man kommt sich klein und mikrig vor seine umsetztechnik von vorder und hinterrad  sein mut auch bei steilsten stellen technisch sauber abzufahren ist einfach nur bewundernswert martin, peter und ich waren nach der tour nur noch depremiert. Was dieser kerl leisten kann einfach wahnsinn



die ausergewöhnlich kontie hast noch vergessen, und die unermüdliche schnelle bergauftragerei (sorry bernd)


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> die ausergewöhnlich kontie hast noch vergessen, und die unermüdliche schnelle bergauftragerei (sorry bernd)



Ja stimmt entschuldigung bernd wie du dem peter sein rad noch raufgetragen hast als er nicht mehr konnte er ist ein richtiger teamplayer


----------



## OldSchool (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt entschuldigung bernd wie du dem peter sein rad noch raufgetragen hast als er nicht mehr konnte er ist ein richtiger teamplayer



Wie damals der heilige Roland dem Bettler geholfen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie damals der heilige Roland dem Bettler geholfen hat.



Solange der bettler liteville fährt wird immer geholfen


----------



## Saddamchen (22. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zwei nicolaifahrer das wäre zuviel für eine tour.
> 
> Wir haben dafür heute eine konditour unternommen fast 7km und 4stunden unterwegs
> Der breyer hat uns heute gezeigt wie hoch der fahrtechnik hammer mitlerweile hängt. sein bike so profimässig zu bewegen obwohl er so wenig zeit zum trainieren hat. man kommt sich klein und mikrig vor seine umsetztechnik von vorder und hinterrad  sein mut auch bei steilsten stellen technisch sauber abzufahren ist einfach nur bewundernswert martin, peter und ich waren nach der tour nur noch depremiert. Was dieser kerl leisten kann einfach wahnsinn





peter metz schrieb:


> die ausergewöhnlich kontie hast noch vergessen, und die unermüdliche schnelle bergauftragerei (sorry bernd)



Wenns läuft dann läufts! Fahre jetzt ins Spielcasino um denn LAuf komplett zu nutzen!


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenns läuft dann läufts! Fahre jetzt ins Spielcasino um denn LAuf komplett zu nutzen!



Dann wirst jetzt wohl total pleite sein.

at Breyer
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/all-mountain/range/
ab Lager lieferbar.
http://badbikes-online.de/shop/catalog/details?shop_param=


----------



## lowfat (23. April 2012)

die neue gobel hat den haushaltsausschuss erfolgreich durchlaufen


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> die neue gobel hat den haushaltsausschuss erfolgreich durchlaufen



Bassd


----------



## San_Jager (23. April 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du, und wievel druck fährst du denn auf deinen FA?
> Grüße



70KG bei 1.6 Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. April 2012)

habe am sonnigen donnerstag urlaub und möcht ne grössere tour fohren, noch jemand frei und urlaub und zeit und kontie und lust


----------



## R1Nico (24. April 2012)

Freitag frei.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe am sonnigen donnerstag urlaub und möcht ne grössere tour fohren, noch jemand frei und urlaub und zeit und kontie und lust



Reintal


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe am sonnigen donnerstag urlaub und möcht ne grössere tour fohren, noch jemand frei und urlaub und zeit und kontie und lust



lust hätt ich schon, aber an den andern 4 Punkten scheiterts.........vor allem am vierten.....

Hey Roland, bist morgen nachmittag daheim, fahr morgen mit meim Betriebsossi ne Runde, kommen auf jedenfall durch Leutenbach da könnt ma dich noch auf ein bisschen rumrollern aufladen.....


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2012)

wos für a time


Schoschi schrieb:


> lust hätt ich schon, aber an den andern 4 Punkten scheiterts.........vor allem am vierten.....
> 
> Hey Roland, bist morgen nachmittag daheim, fahr morgen mit meim Betriebsossi ne Runde, kommen auf jedenfall durch Leutenbach da könnt ma dich noch auf ein bisschen rumrollern aufladen.....


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2012)

waas net, vielleicht so gegen 3 oder halb4 oder so.
Wenn ich heut net so ein Hunger gehabt hätte wär ich mal schnell rüber gerannt wie du so planlos durch die Halle gewandelt bist.......
Hast jetzt eigentlich endlich dein Bus mit Werbeaufklebern gepimpt?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> waas net, vielleicht so gegen 3 oder halb4 oder so.
> Wenn ich heut net so ein Hunger gehabt hätte wär ich mal schnell rüber gerannt wie du so planlos durch die Halle gewandelt bist.......
> Hast jetzt eigentlich endlich dein Bus mit Werbeaufklebern gepimpt?



Des war ned planlos wir waren im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs. da sieht man was ich dir wert bin ned amol auf a kurzes Hallo kommst rüber. Will morgen eigentlich eine Tour in der fränkischen drehen mal sehen wies wird.


----------



## Schoschi (24. April 2012)

Wenn ich alaans gwesn wär hätt ich natürlich mei Mittagspause ausfallen lassen.....


----------



## JulH (24. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe am sonnigen donnerstag urlaub und möcht ne grössere tour fohren, noch jemand frei und urlaub und zeit und kontie und lust


 
wennst runter kommst könn ma a rundn drehn, hab ab 13 uhr zeit
War letztes wochenend daham, hab aber ka zeit zum biken ghabt. Hab etz mei rad mitgenommen und werd morgen mal die isartrails entlangradeln.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2012)

schmarrer, fohr nach münchen wegen biken oder in die berch, wo noch winter is, werd a grossa tour in der fränkischen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (24. April 2012)

do hast recht


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrer, fohr nach münchen wegen biken oder in die berch, wo noch winter is, werd a grossa tour in der fränkischen machen



Es wird warm nächste woche ist der schnee weg.


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> habe am sonnigen donnerstag urlaub und möcht ne grössere tour fohren, noch jemand frei und urlaub und zeit und kontie und lust



Wenn Du erst um 16:30 Uhr losfährst wäre ich dabei... 

Größere Touren Samstag und Sonntag!


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn Du erst um 16:30 Uhr losfährst wäre ich dabei...
> 
> Größere Touren Samstag und Sonntag!



Nix Bikepark Kommst du endlich wieder zur Besinnung.

Samstag, Sonntag 30° bis 31°.


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2012)

Endlich  Vielleicht trau ich mich auch irgendwann mal wieder.. ^^


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn Du erst um 16:30 Uhr losfährst wäre ich dabei...
> 
> Größere Touren Samstag und Sonntag!




na logisch, ich setz mich beim schönen wetter zuhaus auf die terassen u klotz blöd und wart bis 16.30 uhr, nee, werd nochmals die grosse freitags tour vor 2 wochen machen und paar berge ranhängen.
samstag o sonntag,
wie wers mal wieder mit maximiliangrotten tour, ok is ned besonders grosse tour 40km u 1000hm, aber mal wieder was anderes


----------



## OldSchool (25. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na logisch, ich setz mich beim schönen wetter zuhaus auf die terassen u klotz blöd und wart bis 16.30 uhr, nee, werd nochmals die grosse freitags tour vor 2 wochen machen und paar berge ranhängen.
> samstag o sonntag,
> wie wers mal wieder mit maximiliangrotten tour, ok is ned besonders grosse tour 40km u 1000hm, aber mal wieder was anderes



Samstag/Sonntag würde ich bei dem Wetter Touristenhochburgen meiden, sonst trifft man zu viele Wanderer uns Ausflügler.


----------



## Axalp (25. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nix Bikepark Kommst du endlich wieder zur Besinnung.
> 
> Samstag, Sonntag 30° bis 31°.



Bevor ich mich am Samstag/Sonntag in Winterberg in eine 100m Schlage am Lift einreihe fahr' ich 1000* lieber Tour!!!

Außerdem wollte ich dieses Jahr ohnehin mehr Touren fahren (hab' ich letztes Jahr schon verkündet) 



peter metz schrieb:


> na logisch, ich setz mich beim schönen wetter zuhaus auf die terassen u klotz blöd und wart bis 16.30 uhr, nee, werd nochmals die grosse freitags tour vor 2 wochen machen und paar berge ranhängen.
> samstag o sonntag,
> wie wers mal wieder mit maximiliangrotten tour, ok is ned besonders grosse tour 40km u 1000hm, aber mal wieder was anderes



Ja ja ja...

Maximillianrunde hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich fürchte der Andreas hat für Sonntag Recht. 
Samstag sollte soviel nicht los sein dort (und ich könnte auch Zesty fahren und wir können noch 'was 'dranhängen).


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2012)

Werd am Samstag ab Behringershausen eine Tour mit einem alten Bekannten fahren. Der Jochen möchte sein neues Rad probieren. Irgend so ein nicht Liteville Teil Namens Mega.
Muss früh aber noch mein Freibad reinigen und fit für 2012 machen.
Sonntag? da kommts auf Montag an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich am Samstag/Sonntag in Winterberg in eine 100m Schlage am Lift einreihe fahr' ich 1000* lieber Tour!!!


Fahr halt auf Osternohe ich glaub da warst noch nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2012)

War heut middn Christian auf Klumpertaltour gewesen, südseitig alles trocken. Uhlweg,ziegentrail  nass bis feucht. Christian ist gut gefahren für die ganzen neuen Stellen.


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2012)

@ markus


mit maximil-grottn könn mer machen, martina kommt auch mit, also lockeres tempo, dann kannst ja zum ausgleich dein schweren hopel nema, wann wol mer uns am parkplatz maxi.grottn treffn ?? vielleicht findst ja noch jemand der mitwill


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2012)

habs heut mal geschafft in Leutenbach, Mittelehrenbach und Oberehrenbach 1010 Hm bei 29 KM zu fahren.


----------



## Cellini (26. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> habs heut mal geschafft in Leutenbach, Mittelehrenbach und Oberehrenbach 1010 Hm bei 29 KM zu fahren.



Glückwunsch. 
Bin ich anscheinend der einzige Trottel der noch arbeiten geht?!? 

Was geht am Samstag? Mein LV ist schon ganz unruhig...

Gruß B.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut middn Christian auf Klumpertaltour gewesen, südseitig alles trocken. Uhlweg,ziegentrail  nass bis feucht. Christian ist gut gefahren für die ganzen neuen Stellen.



Jo war ne geile Tour, sehr schöne Trails. Die schwierigen Stellen kommen schon noch, die Treppe zum Schluss werd ich wohl noch paar mal anschauen müssen bis ich da fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (26. April 2012)

Ihr fahrt alle wie die weltmeister Aber auch ich hab mich ned lumpen lassen und war heut aufn jberg und der schnee ist dort bis auf paar vereinzelte stellen scho weg. Und aufn weg nach oben hab ich auch nochn tobi getroffen... verrückt


----------



## 0815p (27. April 2012)

@AXALP
samstag um 1000uhr am parke maxigrottn


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt alle wie die weltmeister Aber auch ich hab mich ned lumpen lassen und war heut aufn jochberg und der schnee ist dort bis auf paar vereinzelte stellen scho weg. Und aufn weg nach oben hab ich auch nochn tobi getroffen... verrückt



Wie der ray schon mal geschrieben hat, die mtb welt ist klein. Da hast du ja gleich den richtigen getroffen um weitere touren zu planen. Bist mit ihnen runtergefahren? Ich hoff du hast ihn in grund und boden gefahren
Würd auch gerne einige Bergtouren fahren. Muss aber erst Kondi aufbaun und bis dahin wird der schnee dann schon lange weg sein bzw. Bald wieder da sein


----------



## lowfat (27. April 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Bin ich anscheinend der einzige Trottel der noch arbeiten geht?!?
> .


nein, du bist nicht allein


----------



## Axalp (27. April 2012)

@Peter: Check!

@Rest:

Will jemand bei mir mitfahren? Hab noch 2 Plätze frei!

edit: Jetzt nur noch 1 Platz!


----------



## JulH (27. April 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie der ray schon mal geschrieben hat, die mtb welt ist klein. Da hast du ja gleich den richtigen getroffen um weitere touren zu planen. Bist mit ihnen runtergefahren? Ich hoff du hast ihn in grund und boden gefahren
> Würd auch gerne einige Bergtouren fahren. Muss aber erst Kondi aufbaun und bis dahin wird der schnee dann schon lange weg sein bzw. Bald wieder da sein


 
Nee ich bin noch hoch zum Gipfel, was sich auf jedenfall rendiert hat
Und konnte dann schön gemütlich abfahren und paar Stellen a öfters probieren, was glaub ich mit den andern zwa schwierig gworden wäre
Übrigens 1010 hm wie du hab ich dabei ned zamgekriegt.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Nee ich bin noch hoch zum Gipfel, was sich auf jedenfall rendiert hat
> Und konnte dann schön gemütlich abfahren und paar Stellen a öfters probieren, was glaub ich mit den andern zwa schwierig gworden wäre
> Übrigens 1010 hm wie du hab ich dabei ned zamgekriegt.



Des is scho schö wenn ma die Gipfel vor der Haustür hat.  Ich muss 6,5 mal nauf um 1000 Hm zamm zu bringa.

Heut warens auch genau 30 KM aber nur 400 HM. Hab die Augustustreppe und den Kirschenweg mal wieder besucht.


----------



## JulH (27. April 2012)

Du hast recht ein richtiger Berg hat schon was, bloß musste ich mit der Bahn vorher erst mal ne stunde fahrn, also vor der Tür ist was anders. Schnell mal los und abends noch ne stunde fahrn geht höchstens an der Isar und da ists bei uns daheim um einiges besser, wobei paar interessante ecken hab ich bisher entdeckt. Die muss ma dann halt 10x fahrn, dass sichs rendiert.


----------



## Lammerjappen (27. April 2012)

Wenn ichs schaff, komm ich auch um 10 zur maxigrottn


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2012)

werd morgen mit dem Boris mittags so 13.00 Uhr rum Richtung Egloffstein starten. 
Der Herr K. soll alleine fahren ist eh gescheiter für Ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. April 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Wenn ichs schaff, komm ich auch um 10 zur maxigrottn


----------



## OldSchool (27. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @AXALP
> samstag um 1000uhr am parke maxigrottn



Bin auch dabei.


----------



## OldSchool (28. April 2012)

Das ist neuhaus/krottensee? Komme wieder aus Richtung Fürth melde mich wenn ich mich verspäte.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2012)

Schade, schaff ich net. 

Startet jemand irgendwo in der Fränkischen ne Ecke später und nimmt mich evtl. mit?


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist neuhaus/krottensee? Komme wieder aus Richtung Fürth melde mich wenn ich mich verspäte.



ja da is es, direkt an der maximiliangrotte isn grosser parkpl
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.628553,11.58919&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## OldSchool (28. April 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja da is es, direkt an der maximiliangrotte isn grosser parkpl
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.628553,11.58919&num=1&t=h&z=17



Alleas klar war ich auch schon!


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Schade, schaff ich net.
> 
> Startet jemand irgendwo in der Fränkischen ne Ecke später und nimmt mich evtl. mit?



 Habs leider nicht mehr gelesen sind um 13.00 Uhr losgefahren und gerade erst zurückgekommen.

haben die Egl. Tour gemacht eine Sauna ist Dreck dagegen. Bin zum Schluß im Breyer Modus bergauf gefahren.
Boris ist top gefahren alle Schlüsselstellen TRe. Trail Schaschliktrail, Bal. St. Trail super gefahren.
Bergauf hat er mich auch versägt totz 2 Zigaretten. Morgen ist Ruhe angesagt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2012)

Net so tragisch, bin so halt bissle Konditour gefahren. 
Noch vor Streitberg fiel mir auf das ich einen Teil meiner Gabel verloren hatte und hinten aus einem Schlitz im Reifen der Schlauch rausquillt......
so bin ich dann von dort Landstraße (in der Hoffnung die Luft bleibt drin) bis Lohnorf zurück gefahren und hab mir nen Sonnenbrand geholt. 
Aber sonst wars eigentlich ganz nett.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Net so tragisch, bin so halt bissle Konditour gefahren.
> Noch vor Streitberg fiel mir auf das ich einen Teil meiner Gabel verloren hatte und hinten aus einem Schlitz im Reifen der Schlauch rausquillt......
> so bin ich dann von dort Landstraße (in der Hoffnung die Luft bleibt drin) bis Lohnorf zurück gefahren und hab mir nen Sonnenbrand geholt.
> Aber sonst wars eigentlich ganz nett.



Was hast von der Gabel verloren, Einstellknopf?
War ja dann auch eine Toptour für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2012)

Jepp jetzt regnets rein. Geh ich morgen eben Megafahren.
Mal schauen wo ich das Ding jetzt herkrieg. Allerdings habe ichs bis jetzt auch nicht gebraucht.  Stöpsel drauf und gut.


----------



## R1Nico (28. April 2012)

Waren auch 2,5 Std. unterwegs mit schönen neuen stellen und Technik


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2012)

schön wars wieder und *anstrengend*


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2012)

jo, war a traum, nur schad das wir ned mehr zeit hattensonst hät mer noch was mehr machen können


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Mai 2012)

Schaut gut aus  - wo in etwa ist das?


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus  - wo in etwa ist das?



hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> jo, war a traum, nur schad das wir ned mehr zeit hattensonst hät mer noch was mehr machen können



Kannst mich mal, blöder CCler


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus  - wo in etwa ist das?



Keine Ortsangaben in öffentlichen Foren.

Ned das der Breyer drauf kummt und sei Tschida nu 1200 hm den Berg nauf drägt.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hamburg


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Ortsangaben in öffentlichen Foren.
> 
> Ned das der Breyer drauf kummt und sei Tschida nu 1200 hm den Berg nauf drägt.


Schlimmer wie die *[zensiert]* konns nimmer wärn!!!:kotz: Höchstens nu heißer!!!


----------



## Cellini (2. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ......, nur schad das wir ned mehr zeit hattensonst hät mer noch was mehr machen können



??????   ??????


----------



## Cellini (2. Mai 2012)

Traumtouren warens aber wirklich, war super!


----------



## JulH (2. Mai 2012)

da wär ich auch gern dabei gewesen


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2012)

Werd morgen mit dem Peter ab behringermühle a Tour fahren. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr bei nicht Regen.


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2012)

und martina


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2012)

Und Martina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (6. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen mit dem Peter ab behringermühle a Tour fahren. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr bei nicht Regen.



Bin dabei


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen mit dem Peter ab behringermühle a Tour fahren. Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr bei nicht Regen.


schwimmrunde ab bmühle?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal wieder so richtig durchgeweicht worden. Wenn man mal nass ist ists nicht mehr schlimm. Nur unsere Hm Bilanz hats etwas verregnet da wir 2Berge nicht mehr mitnehmen wollten. Der S Grad verschiebt sich auch bei der Nässe.
@Martin und schon probegerollt?


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2012)

nee, besuch im haus, bremsleitung hinten geplatzt (zum glück nicht auf dem  Sentiero 112!!!) und kein postmount adapter für 203er Scheibe. sonst passt alles 
haben mister hydraulik da eine lösung im ärmel? stahlflexleitung und the one anschlüsse?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> haben mister hydraulik da eine lösung im ärmel? stahlflexleitung und the one anschlüsse?



Ja,, XTR Trail


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2012)

der herr roth, immer mit guten radschlägen zu hand  nach dem gabelkauf ist jetzt erst wieder wasser und trockenes brot angesagt. nix bremse kaufen.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

Werd morgen ein technisch orientiertes Töurchen fahren, um ca. 16.00 Uhr Rothenbühl.
Die neue Gabel muss eingefahren werden.


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2012)

evt sehn wir uns wieder unterwegs, mach morgen ne kontie-techno tour um 15.15uhr auch ab rotb. dann aber nach burgaillenr-golfplatzrampe-schotterrampe und aufm rückweg dann evt adlersta- guckhüll-pavillion-binghölenberg


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

Ich würd ja auch gerne Kondi und Techno verbinden, obba do langds blos füa a wos.
WEnn keiner mitfährt fahr ich viell. die gleiche Runde vom Sonntag nur diesmal komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

roland wo issn deine BOS?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> roland wo issn deine BOS?



Die steht gerade in der Ecke, sie hat die gleiche Kankheit wie einige aus dem Fred. Verhärtet nach einiger Zeit fahren. Aus der Positiv Luftkammer dürckts die Luft in die Negativkammer.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Mai 2012)

> WEnn keiner mitfährt fahr ich viell. die gleiche Runde vom Sonntag nur diesmal komplett.


Würd die Runde mit dir gern ma komplett fahrn, moin hab ich abba ka zeit  - war dafür heut scho unterwegs..


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Würd die Runde mit dir gern ma komplett fahrn, moin hab ich abba ka zeit  - war dafür heut scho unterwegs..



des beste haben wir eh verpasst Markustrail, links der Strasse Trail.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Mai 2012)

Ich fand den Altersheimtrail schon super!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich fand den Altersheimtrail schon super!



Ja das war er früher auch, aber alles verschiebt sich nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> aber alles verschiebt sich nach oben.



Irgendwann bewertet man nach R(oland) graden


----------



## Cellini (7. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen ein technisch orientiertes Töurchen fahren, um ca. 16.00 Uhr Rothenbühl.
> Die neue Gabel muss eingefahren werden.




Ooooh...die sieht ja wunderschön aus! Welche ist es denn genau?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2012)

*Deine* neue Gabel heist:
Marzocchi 66 rc3 EVO Titanium 2012


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2012)

freitag um 13.30uhr ab behringersm a tour hoch nach gössw-trimmtrail runter-pferdloch-pottsta-klumpental (lange variante) dann hoch elbersb-runter teufelh- hoch 601-hoch ziegntr-hoch todestreppn-bärenschltr-wiedmangs-tücherf-strass hoch zum trppnkehrtrail-parkpl.
falls aner mitfährt, bescheid sogn


----------



## Axalp (9. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag um 13.30uhr ab behringersm a tour hoch nach gössw-trimmtrail runter-pferdloch-pottsta-klumpental (lange variante) dann hoch elbersb-runter teufelh- hoch 601-hoch ziegntr-hoch todestreppn-bärenschltr-wiedmangs-tücherf-strass hoch zum trppnkehrtrail-parkpl.
> falls aner mitfährt, bescheid sogn



Keine Zeit, keine Zeit, Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit.


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2012)

nimm urlaub, samstag solls pissen und kalt werden, drum noch mal schnell ne  tour am freitag


----------



## Cellini (9. Mai 2012)

Laut Wetterochs solls Sa und So trocken bleiben.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2012)

Sollte ja eigentlich heute auch schon schlecht sein, 5 Tropfen regen und das wars. Hab vorhin meine Gabel eingefahren und eingestellt, Warm und schwitzig über 20°.
Wochenende wir nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2012)

Bist spitzkehren gefahren roland? hab eine verdächtige spur entdeckt über den einen kleinen  block in einer rechtskehre 
wie taugt die gabel?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bist spitzkehren gefahren roland? hab eine verdächtige spur entdeckt über den einen kleinen  block in einer rechtskehre
> wie taugt die gabel?



Bin zwar gestern und heute einige Spitzkehren gefahren aber ich glaube die die du meinst sind nicht von mir.

viel. ein schwarzes Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2012)

Hm ja Peter fährt auch immer über diesen einen Block da. macht aber auch irgendwie spaß.. vor einem jahr bin ich da noch außen lang gefahren, ohne versetzen und grad so rumgekommen..


----------



## Axalp (9. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> nimm urlaub, samstag solls pissen und kalt werden, drum noch mal schnell ne  tour am freitag



Dann schwitzen wir schon weniger. Von Regen ist nicht wirklich die Rede. Sollte also passen für 'ne schöne große Wochenend-Runde!


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Dann schwitzen wir schon weniger. Von Regen ist nicht wirklich die Rede. Sollte also passen für 'ne schöne große Wochenend-Runde!



dann schlag was vor, wenn der wolfi scho da were, dann könnt mer stabruch fohren, aber der rennt noch bei die engländer oder schotten rum.


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann schlag was vor, wenn der wolfi scho da were, dann könnt mer stabruch fohren, aber der rennt noch bei die engländer oder schotten rum.



Kirschenweg, Röthelfels usw. usf.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Kirschenweg, Röthelfels usw. usf.



Bin ich erst gefahren, ist doch immer wieder schön. Am besten dann durch Hagenbach und am immer trainierten Schorschi vorbei. Viel. wird er ja wieder von seiner Zilli verprügelt und man hört die Schreie.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2012)

Werd am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr mit einem *Liteville Bruder* den Luftkurort in meiner Nähe unsicher machen. Viele Stufen.


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin ich erst gefahren, ist doch immer wieder schön. Am besten dann durch Hagenbach und am immer trainierten Schorschi vorbei. Viel. wird er ja wieder von seiner Zilli verprügelt und man hört die Schreie.



ich find das nicht witzig......


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Kirschenweg, Röthelfels usw. usf.



ok, wann u wo treffpkt???


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2012)

Samstag, 10 Uhr, Egloffstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Samstag, 10 Uhr, Egloffstein?



ok,alles klar dann könnt mer eigentlich wieder mal höllentrail fohren ( falls es früh ned gepisst hat)


----------



## Axalp (10. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ok,alles klar dann könnt mer eigentlich wieder mal höllentrail fohren ( falls es früh ned gepisst hat)



 ...

Fahr' mer lieber Dörfles.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2012)

Liegt Höllentrail wohl über S1?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Liegt Höllentrail wohl über S1?



Leicht darüber.


----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Samstag, 10 Uhr, Egloffstein?



Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Axalp (11. Mai 2012)

Hier:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.699162,11.264811&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=49.699162,11.264811&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=19



Danke!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2012)

wetterbedingt ist es besser wenn wir vom Parkplatz Matterhorn um 13.00 hr starten. Wald um egl. ist eh zu nass.


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wetterbedingt ist es besser wenn wir vom Parkplatz Matterhorn um 13.00 hr starten. Wald um egl. ist eh zu nass.



ja, hast recht, egloffsta war recht matsched und schwer zu fohrn, haben 1200hm u 43km gmacht, martina war danach auch ziemlich platt


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2012)

hat sich erledigt, fohr morgen stabruch


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2012)

Heut wars mal wieder wie in alten Zeiten, 5 Stunden unterwegs, 20 KM und 700HM. Adlersta schwere stell,Quakenschl. Trail, Zweckles, Blockmeer oberste, mittlere und untere Linie, hangkanten, Brotzeittrail Spitzkehrentrail und Jägersteig von oben. Überall a paar Filmla dreht und probiert. Schee wors.

Sonntag soll ja das Wetter schön und kalt werden. Bin noch unschlüssig, evtl. Eglo. von Leutenbach aus oder Pottensta nachdem ich meine Runde vom Freitag abbrechen musste. 
Hat einer Lust oder fahre ich alleine.


----------



## R1Nico (12. Mai 2012)

Roland , ich bin dabei wann ? wo ?


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2012)

10.00 Uhr bei mir! Werden Richtung Egl. fahren das Wetter ist gut.


----------



## lowfat (13. Mai 2012)

so ein mist, warte immer noch auf meine bremsleitung. 5h und 20km hört sich super an!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> so ein mist, warte immer noch auf meine bremsleitung. 5h und 20km hört sich super an!



War auch toll wie in alten Zeiten, heute warens 30 KM und 800 HM. Schaschlik war einigermaßen trocken, Spiegeltrail  war dafür noch schön feucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. Mai 2012)

Die Tour gestern war super, wieder einige neue Stellen gefahren 

Was sagt die Gabelauswertung? Ich hab mal bisl die Marzzochis angeschaut die es so gibt.. gibt eine Version mit 170mm die man auf 130mm absenken kann, mit Stahlfeder/Luft und 23xxg. Wenn die so fluffig wie deine Neue ist..?


----------



## Schoschi (13. Mai 2012)

@Roland:
Bist den WasserleitungsgrabenvonAffaltertaltrail auch schon mal gefahrn? Endet mit nem lustigen kleinen Drop von nem Wasserhäuschen oder was das ist... Net ganz so Spitzkehrengeprägt aber flowig und technisch. Mich hats gleich mal neigewickelt.
War heut morgen nämlich da hinten. Aber scho um 9 oder so. Will mal versuchen da ne schöne Tour zammzuschnipseln. Start Pretzfeld den Radweg hinter nach Eggloffstein und dann über die Highlands zurück. 
Da sollt ma mal zusammen hin. Zwei Navigationstalente zusammen quasi....


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

glaub da war mer, oder? ^^


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> glaub da war mer, oder? ^^



Ja


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2012)

Ja schnipsel mal mit dir fahr ich doch so gern aber sehr selten



Schoschi schrieb:


> @Roland:
> Bist den WasserleitungsgrabenvonAffaltertaltrail auch schon mal gefahrn? Endet mit nem lustigen kleinen Drop von nem Wasserhäuschen oder was das ist... Net ganz so Spitzkehrengeprägt aber flowig und technisch. Mich hats gleich mal neigewickelt.
> War heut morgen nämlich da hinten. Aber scho um 9 oder so. Will mal versuchen da ne schöne Tour zammzuschnipseln. Start Pretzfeld den Radweg hinter nach Eggloffstein und dann über die Highlands zurück.
> Da sollt ma mal zusammen hin. Zwei Navigationstalente zusammen quasi....


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern war super, wieder einige neue Stellen gefahren
> 
> Was sagt die Gabelauswertung? Ich hab mal bisl die Marzzochis angeschaut die es so gibt.. gibt eine Version mit 170mm die man auf 130mm absenken kann, mit Stahlfeder/Luft und 23xxg. Wenn die so fluffig wie deine Neue ist..?



Schaut aufn Vid. Richtig gut aus wennsd dir das entlüftungsset holst bringst an schdigg mit dann zieh ich deine Aufnahmen runter.

Aber dei Gabel geht scho a gut für a 160er


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2012)

Heute kurzfristig eine Technotour in Pott. Durchgezogen. 601,uhl, marientrail, bergwacht rechtskufe, bergwacht treppentrail und Todestreppe.
Der Boris ist die todes aufs erste mal richtig super kontrolliert duchgefahren, richtig, richtig gut. Der fährt mittlerweile richtig super.


----------



## Cellini (14. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute kurzfristig eine Technotour in Pott. Durchgezogen. 601,uhl, marientrail, bergwacht rechtskufe, bergwacht treppentrail und Todestreppe.
> Der Boris ist die todes aufs erste mal richtig super kontrolliert duchgefahren, richtig, richtig gut. Der fährt mittlerweile richtig super.



Danke für die Blumen! War echt ne saustarke Tour heute bei besten Bedingungen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! War echt ne saustarke Tour heute bei besten Bedingungen



Von wegen danke Ausgemacht waren 20fürs ausschweifende loben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

waren wir das letzte ma an der todestreppe? oder ist das wieder ne andere? ^^


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

Ne, das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

Also die wo wir waren hätt den namen zumindest raufwärts verdient


----------



## JulH (15. Mai 2012)

übrigens is die richtige Todestreppe erst bissel weiter richtung pottenstein, denn wer die fährt...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> übrigens is die richtige Todestreppe erst bissel weiter richtung pottenstein, denn wer die fährt...



Namen bitte nicht ändern, sonst blickt ja keiner mehr durch. Aber such dir mal Namen für die beiden Treppen aus, du bist ja schließlich der Entdecker. Himmelfahrtstreppe, Havensdoor usw. Oder 3 Treppentrail inkl. Todestreppe.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

kann mir die mal jemand zeigen, diese sagenumwobene Todestreppe? 

Was kann denn die Treppe so? Steil und Holzig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> kann mir die mal jemand zeigen, diese sagenumwobene Todestreppe?
> 
> Was kann denn die Treppe so? Steil und Holzig?



Du wirst sie nicht fahren


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

dann schau ich euch zu wie ihr sie auch nicht fahrt


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> dann schau ich euch zu wie ihr sie auch nicht fahrt



Aber wir stehen dann schon unten.


----------



## S P (15. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube da mal ein Video gesehen zu haben...


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]
@rebirth
also wennst sie beim ersten mal ohne fehler durchfährst, dann fährst du super


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich glaube da mal ein Video gesehen zu haben...


 ich steh jetzt auf dem Schlauch

Anderes Thema! Am Donnerstag, Freitag gehts endlich mal wieder in die Berge, der Achensee ruft, laut Local sind schon ein zwei Gipfel ohne Schnee. mal sehen was geht soll ja am Mittwoch wieder kräftig sauen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> @rebirth
> also wennst sie beim ersten mal ohne fehler durchfährst, dann fährst du super



Zeig mal das zweite auch noch


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

naja fehler hin oder her, heil ankommen wär/ist mir wichtiger ^^ kann anhand des bildes net sagen ob ich mich trau. Muss ich mir mal live anschauen


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

sorry bernd , hab dei foto mal ausgeliehn


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Danke fürs reinstellen. Ich hoffe der Bernd liest mit!! Es ist bestimmt das meistgezeigte Bild hier im Fred.
Auch den Schorschi seine Sicherungsversuche darf man nicht verachten. Ob seine Arme lang genaug waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2012)

ja, der schoschi sichert total super, der würd heut noch so da stehn, wenn man ihn ned gsogt hätten das der bernd schon vor sein bike auf der strass wor


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, die gezeigten Sicherungskünste sind mindestens genauso gut wie die fahrtechnischen Künste des "Vertriders"


----------



## JulH (15. Mai 2012)

entdecker hin oder her, aufn erstbefahrer kommts an, wenn man die überhaupt fahrn kann


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> entdecker hin oder her, aufn erstbefahrer kommts an, wenn man die überhaupt fahrn kann



Zu weit links nur mit Fallschirm. Ich denk das is was für so einen komischen HT Fahrer aus NBG.
Ist ja eh schon eine Kehre nach Ihm benannt.


----------



## rebirth (15. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> HT Fahrer aus NBG


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Bernd liest mit!!


Bernd liest mit und hat sich schon einige Notizen gemacht!!!


----------



## JulH (15. Mai 2012)

Bin ab morgen abend daheim. Also falls einer von euch do oder fr fährt, wär ich dabei


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2012)

Oh mann, kaum ists mal in Vergessenheit geraten kramts wieder einer raus......


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Bin ab morgen abend daheim. Also falls einer von euch do oder fr fährt, wär ich dabei



Leider erst wieder Samstag und Sonntag daheim, wenn du dann noch Zeit hast gerne eine fränkische Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, kaum ists mal in Vergessenheit geraten kramts wieder einer raus......



Schorschi du müsstes mal deine Bildüberschrift ändern: Dieses Jahr klappts *wieder nicht*


----------



## Schoschi (16. Mai 2012)

Du Sack!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh mann, kaum ists mal in Vergessenheit geraten kramts wieder einer raus......


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Minestronebruder!!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider erst wieder Samstag und Sonntag daheim, wenn du dann noch Zeit hast gerne eine fränkische Tour.


Zich fei morgn Winderreifn auf gell!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zich fei morgn Winderreifn auf gell!



Morgen wird es schön!! Des 301 hod an ganz neua Winterreifen exddra für die Bech grichd MM Vertstar Do schoon i mein neua Minion


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen wird es schön!! Des 301 hod an ganz neua Winterreifen exddra für die Bech grichd MM Vertstar Do schoon i mein neua Minion


Wie hoch sollsn naus geh? Wall ommer hods ganz schö an Schnee noghaud
Lös ka Lawina aus gell!!
Des lezda mol hosd fasd an Hizschloch ghab und morg wärsd därfriern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie hoch sollsn naus geh? Wall ommer hods ganz schö an Schnee noghaud
> Lös ka Lawina aus gell!!
> Des lezda mol hosd fasd an Hizschloch ghab und morg wärsd därfriern:



Schnee werd ma scho an die Füß hom As lezd mol die Hitz und etz die Kält. Ich bin gschbannd wos bessa is.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schnee werd ma scho an die Füß hom As lezd mol die Hitz und etz die Kält. Ich bin gschbannd wos bessa is.


Hitz und Kält! Der neue Biketrend!! SAUNABIKEN!!!!!
Und noch der Dur an Obstlaaufguß durch die Drinkblosn!!


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> hmmmm



hab extra 2 Regenjacken eingepackt. Da kanns nur schön werden.


----------



## Cellini (16. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> hmmmm



Oha, besser das GPS mitnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Oha, besser das GPS mitnehmen



Hab gerade mit dem Thomas gesprochen Achenpass ist frei und fahrbar, sie sind heute schon eine S3-4 Tour gefahren für uns dann S6
Morgen wirds eh schön nur eine kurze Bikehose werde ich nicht brauchen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2012)

Heute im Schnee, es war schee (glatt).


----------



## Cellini (17. Mai 2012)

Bilder sind gut geworden  , hat viel Spaß gemacht! Der Schnee war aber echt der Hammer...


----------



## JulH (17. Mai 2012)

brrr schaut des rutschig aus


----------



## lowfat (18. Mai 2012)

schaut subba aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2012)

Geile Bilder, mit dem Schnee bestimmt noch härter als es eh schon ist..


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, mit dem Schnee bestimmt noch härter als es eh schon ist..



 des stimmt.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2012)

KÃ¶nnte hier vielleicht den einen oder anderen interessieren:
bei CRC gibts gerade die 5ten impact 2 hi fÃ¼r 85â¬ mit versand, alle grÃ¶Ãen vorrÃ¤tig


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2012)

Noche einige Bilder.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2012)

Sieht rutschig aus.  bin ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der mit Schnee zu kämpfen hatte. Vorallem nach dem Neuschnee am Mittwoch im Chiemgau. 
Einen zum Sichern hätte ich brauchen können.

PS: Wo ist die Bos hin? Meine hat sich zwar tapfer geschlagen in den Bergen, ab und zu war aber die Nabe vorne "locker". Nicht mehr richtig geklemmt.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Sieht rutschig aus.  bin ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der mit Schnee zu kämpfen hatte. Vorallem nach dem Neuschnee am Mittwoch im Chiemgau.
> Einen zum Sichern hätte ich brauchen können.
> 
> PS: Wo ist die Bos hin? Meine hat sich zwar tapfer geschlagen in den Bergen, aber ab und zu war aber die Nabe vorne "locker". Nicht mehr richtig geklemmt.



Ohne Sicherung wäre es stellenweise spaßfrei gewesen, war schon stellenweise saurutschig. Die BOS verhärtet, die hat dieses positiv, negativ Problem muss ich mal einschicken.


----------



## SuShu (19. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand, in welchem Zustand die Abfahrt von Wolkenstein nach Thosmühle ist? Findet man den Weg noch?


----------



## Axalp (19. Mai 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, in welchem Zustand die Abfahrt von Wolkenstein nach Thosmühle ist? Findet man den Weg noch?



Stufen vergammelt und ausgebrochen, ziemlich zugewachsen, voller Laub und es liegen allerlei dicke Äste quer.


----------



## SuShu (19. Mai 2012)

Hört sich nach Arbeit an. Ist es noch halbwegs fahrbar?
Braucht man für die Äste eine Säge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2012)

ich glaub 1-2 Bäume liegen auch drin, eine Säge wäre von Vorteil.


----------



## Cellini (20. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> schaut subba aus!



Wars auch! Hoffentlich bist beim nächsten mal wieder mit dabei!?


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

@roland
gute bilder, aber der schnee, wir waren auf 2500mh ohne schnee, 
haben einiges an hmgfahren u getragen, gestern wieder mal 1000hm bike tragen, und martina hats komplette allans hoch gschleppt


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> gute bilder, aber der schnee, wir waren auf 2500mh ohne schnee,
> haben einiges an hmgfahren u getragen, gestern wieder mal 1000hm bike tragen, und martina hats komplette allans hoch gschleppt


Da se sich ja  allans befridichd muss etz wohl a allans Beig schlebbn odder wos???


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2012)

Hab den Friedl, Daniel und den Julian auf Tour getroffen. Der Schnee war nur am Anfang im Kopf scheizze dann beim fahren wars gar net so schlimm einiges ist halt ned gegangen. War halt genau der Tag, einen Tag später wars wieder gut. Martina wird heute bestimmt Nackenverspannung haben



peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> gute bilder, aber der schnee, wir waren auf 2500mh ohne schnee,
> haben einiges an hmgfahren u getragen, gestern wieder mal 1000hm bike tragen, und martina hats komplette allans hoch gschleppt


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

@bernd,depp, hast endlich dei dreckskistn bestellt, damitst wieder mal mitfohren kannst, aber du hast ja noch dei rüsselseuchn krankheit.
@roland
martina war gut fit, sind am freitag knappe 1600hm gfohren zwar langsam aber si hats gschafft

muss jetzt paar bilder hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. Mai 2012)

ihr seid so viel in den alpen unterwegs. das macht lust auf mehr.
hier ein paar pics von gestern aus egloffsta:


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

am ersten tag ham mer nur a kurze tour gmacht 900hm





[/url][/IMG]

war aber recht intressant





[/url][/IMG]

aber auch einiges ned fohrbar






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

tag 2 waren mer mit 1200hm dabei, aber die abfohrt war sackschwer





[/url][/IMG]

des war a besonders doofe stell





[/url][/IMG]

tag 3 haben wir dann 1590hm gmacht und abwärts natürlich belohnung





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

tag 4 waren nochmals 1250hm, davon 1000 tragen





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

so des wors


----------



## OldSchool (20. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil. Hast wieder 4 bar in  den Reifen gehabt?


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2012)

logisch


----------



## lowfat (20. Mai 2012)

sehr schön! dem wetter nach wart ihr südlich des aplenhaupkamms


----------



## macmount (21. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bernd liest mit und hat sich schon einige Notizen gemacht!!!



schau ooh der band koo lesen und schreibm


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ihr seid so viel in den alpen unterwegs. das macht lust auf mehr.
> hier ein paar pics von gestern aus egloffsta:



Endlich wieder Bilder unseres üblichen Beuteschemas, nicht diese übertriebenen Alpenpics. Ich habe eine schöne Stelle für dich dort können wir uns mal die Woche vergnügen, 200 m tragen und dann 2 Stunden auf 20m verbringen. Haben wir gestern auch gemacht war richtig interessant zu sehen wie man sich manchmal anstellt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2012)

Bilder Da sind schon 2-3 dabei die ich ohne Spotter nicht probiert hätte.und mit viell. auch nicht getraut hätte
1600 HM an einem Tag! da hab ich 2 Wochen dafür gebraucht.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bilder Da sind schon 2-3 dabei die ich ohne Spotter nicht probiert hätte.und mit viell. auch nicht getraut hätte
> 1600 HM an einem Tag! da hab ich 2 Wochen dafür gebraucht.


Also mit Spot kann ich dir dienen Hase!!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Mai 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> schau ooh der band koo lesen und schreibm


... und in den Arsch treten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also mit Spot kann ich dir dienen Hase!!



Ja, ich fühl mich dann viel sicherer wenn du mich am Trail verspottest.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2012)

werd morgen um 15.15 uhr ro.b die tr.tour fohren, wenn aner mitwill, soll bescheid sogn


----------



## SuShu (21. Mai 2012)

Zustand Wolkenstein-Thosmühle:



Axalp schrieb:


> Stufen vergammelt und ausgebrochen,


Hat nicht wirklich gestört.



Axalp schrieb:


> ziemlich zugewachsen, voller Laub


Zugewachsen ist er eigentlich nicht so, aber das Laub nervt extrem. Können sich da nicht demnächst mal ein paar durchquälen, damit sich das wegfährt?



Axalp schrieb:


> und es liegen allerlei dicke Äste quer.


Jetzt sind es schon mal einige weniger.



RolandMC schrieb:


> ich glaub 1-2 Bäume liegen auch drin, eine Säge wäre von Vorteil.


Definitiv!

Ich glaube, meine Lieblingsabfahrt wäre es auch in optimalem Zustand nicht. Gibt es denn eine nette Alternative vom Röthelfels runter?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2012)

Mir ist keine andere als Röthelfels-Wolkenstein-Thosmühle bekannt.


----------



## Axalp (21. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir ist keine andere als Röthelfels-Wolkenstein-Thosmühle bekannt.



Weisst Du überhaupt wo des ist?


----------



## Schoschi (21. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Weisst Du überhaupt wo des ist?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Weisst Du überhaupt wo des ist?



Da brauch ich dich dazu Ost Schwarzwäldler.


----------



## 0815p (24. Mai 2012)

werd morgen a tour fohren um 14.00uhr behr.mü. richtung klumpental usw


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2012)

Kann leider ned muss für Samstag mein Knie schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halabaloozah (25. Mai 2012)

Heya,

hat wer Lust am Sonntag ne entspannte Tour zu fahren? Mein Etatmäßiger Mitradler ist leider verletzt, und da ich in Loiderbooch nicht heimisch bin such ich Trailguides (oder einfach nur Mitfahrer  ). 

Gruß
Halabaloozah


----------



## R1Nico (26. Mai 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand ?? Wenn ja wo und wann ??


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2012)

10.15 Uhr ab Leutenbach kleine Runde Schloßruine, Burgruine.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2012)

10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach, Schlossruine, Burgruine kleine Tour. Also das gleiche wie heute.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.15 Uhr ab Leutenbach kleine Runde Schloßruine, Burgruine.





RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach, Schlossruine, Burgruine kleine Tour. Also das gleiche wie heute.



Hosd a Aua??? Gibds widder lecker IBO?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd a Aua??? Gibds widder lecker IBO?



Na alles gut. Ich hob gedochd ich konn dich mid aner minni dua köndern, abba ned amol do springsd mehr on. 
Nächsde Wochn mach ma a schiebedua a mol ums Haus rum viell. Is dir des dann kurz genuch und bassd zu deiner kondi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd a Aua??? Gibds widder lecker IBO?



dachte du werst ne woche im urlaub??
@roland
fohr halt beim wolf u mir mit, sen schöne stellen zum propieren dabei, um 1000uhr stabrüchla


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na alles gut. Ich hob gedochd ich konn dich mid aner minni dua köndern, abba ned amol do springsd mehr on.
> Nächsde Wochn mach ma a schiebedua a mol ums Haus rum viell. Is dir des dann kurz genuch und bassd zu deiner kondi



Bin doch auf Sylt Depp!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> dachte du werst ne woche im urlaub??
> @roland
> fohr halt beim wolf u mir mit, sen schöne stellen zum propieren dabei, um 1000uhr stabrüchla



Hob scho wos ausgmacht, a lange Tour trau ich mich noch nicht machn, Knie muss besser werden.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin doch auf Sylt Depp!!!



Wos machsdn auf Sylt, Höhenmeter Training


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ..., a lange Tour trau ich mich noch nicht machn, ...



Naja - glaube nicht, dass es bei uns mehr wie 15km werden.
Der längste Anstieg am Stück sind 25hm.

Meiner Einschätzung nach eigentlich genau dein Anforderungsprofil.
Viele technische Stellen auf engstem Raum und sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob scho wos ausgmacht, a lange Tour trau ich mich noch nicht machn, Knie muss besser werden.



na ja, wer nicht will der hat schon


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2012)

Irgendwann werd ichs scho mal schaffn. 25hm am Stück puuh!


----------



## Cellini (28. Mai 2012)

War heut ne sehr schöne Tour, auch einige schwere Stellen auf engstem Raum- hat viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2012)

ja war sehr gut!! Bin sogar die *Helm Brecher Kante* (einfach schöner Name) wieder mal gefahren.


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2012)

ich fohr morgen ab r.-bühl um 15.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich kome aus kunreuth und suche immer leute zum fahren.habt ihr bestimmte termine,wann ihr immer fahrt??


----------



## kubikjch (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,

oft werden Termine hier im Forum angekündigt. Sonntag vormittags geht eigentlich regelmäßig was.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2012)

Servus Kunreuth,

Wir werden uns morgen um 14.00 Uhr am Matterhornparkplatz treffen und ein kleine tech. Runde drehen. Wenn du Lust hast schreibs rein dann erkläre ich dir den Parkplatz.

Roland


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

Das passt heute gut - da würde ich auch gerne mal mit euch mitfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das passt heute gut - da würde ich auch gerne mal mit euch mitfahren.



Kein Problem 14.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch vorbei schauen, wenn ich denn darf.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich würde auch vorbei schauen, wenn ich denn darf.



Natürlich


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

@SP: Du kommst doch aus Nürnberg? Soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

@SuShu: gerne. Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

@SuShu: Mail angekommen? Treffpunkt bestätigt. Zeitpunkt steht noch aus.


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

Sorry, 12:45 müsste doch reichen?


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Sorry, das schaff ich leider nimmer. Bim nächsten Mal klappts bestimmt mit der gemeinsamen Fahrerei.


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

Bist schon im Auto - sonst gabel ich dich halt woanders auf.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Yep - bereits alles verladen. Bis dann!


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen (So.) Tour??


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2012)

Heute eine schöne Tour mit Sushu, S P und Peter gefahren.
Respekt an Sushu und S P sauber gefahren. Mein Knie hat auch gut durchgehalten, Schlüsselstellen haben auch geklappt was will man mehr.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2012)

Da tuen jetzt noch ganz andere Sachen weh. 
Aber Danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Da tuen jetzt noch ganz andere Sachen weh.
> Aber Danke fürs mitnehmen. [/QUOTE
> 
> Ja war heute gut


----------



## SuShu (2. Juni 2012)

Jepp, das war sehr fein.

Und danke nochmal für das super Guiding, das Spotten, den guten Zuspruch, die eine oder andere Stelle doch noch zu probieren, und die gefühlten 1000 Stellen an Hausaufgaben. 

Und natürlich für die guten Infos nebenbei, welche Wege in der Ecke noch so taugen. Da werde ich in der nächsten Zeit wohl mal einiges erkunden gehen.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute eine schöne Tour mit Sushu, S P und Peter gefahren.
> Respekt an Sushu und S P sauber gefahren. Mein Knie hat auch gut durchgehalten, Schlüsselstellen haben auch geklappt was will man mehr.



dei knie hat auch durchgehalten, warum hast den dann vorzeitig abgebrochen, wir waren noch bis 19.30 uhr unterwegs und er hat die wolfi kante gmacht


----------



## R1Nico (3. Juni 2012)

Tour?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> dei knie hat auch durchgehalten, warum hast den dann vorzeitig abgebrochen, wir waren noch bis 19.30 uhr unterwegs und er hat die wolfi kante gmacht



Weil ich es nicht übertreiben will soll ja mal wieder irgendwann wieder normal funktionieren. Spüre eh bei jedem Tritt das ich ein linkes Knie habe.
Die Wolfi Kante 
 Gott sei Dank war ich nicht mehr dabei, ich sag nur Gruppenzwang.
Fahr jetzt auchmal schnell eine kleine Runde.


----------



## S P (3. Juni 2012)

Die Wolfi Kante war schon beeindruckend, die Wassertemperatur der Muschelquelle aber auch *hust*


----------



## fusion4life (3. Juni 2012)

nächstes we vll, wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt...bike muss noch repariert werden.war am do auf ner tour, wos mich gelegt hat,aber hoffe, dass es bis zum we wieder fit ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die Wolfi Kante war schon beeindruckend, die Wassertemperatur der Muschelquelle aber auch *hust*



Warum bist reingefallen


----------



## S P (3. Juni 2012)

Kurz vorm Bau etwas dolle in die Bremsen gegriffen. Der Baron hat sich im Gelände verbissen (den Gripp kannst ja nachvollziehen ), und dann ging es rückwärts  - abwärts.

Weiter oben wäre das vermutlich nicht so spaßig ausgegangen.


----------



## SuShu (3. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Weiter oben wäre das vermutlich nicht so spaßig ausgegangen.


Hat auch so nicht zum Nachmachen animiert.
Aber bis zum Baum war´s echt souverän.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2012)

Ich dacht immer nach dem Baum ist alles easy Viell. Hast ja Glück und es ist eine Heilquelle.
@Sushu dann wissen wir was wir das nächste mal fahren müssen! Nach dem Wolfi Eck die Wolfi Kante.


----------



## SuShu (3. Juni 2012)

Komme gerne mit - als Zuschauer. Die Stunts waren bisher recht sehenswert.


----------



## rebirth (3. Juni 2012)

Gibts videos/bilder von den stunts?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juni 2012)

So wieder zurück aus Sylt!
Wor rechd schee und hods sogor a boor recht schena Stelln gebn! AObber derf ma si hald ned erwischn lassn!!! A Freerider is obber doch vielelichd aweng "Owerseisd" für dord! Hab ein paar witztige Rennen gegen Holland E-Bikes gefahren. Und was soll ich sagen? Trotz Downhillreifen, 18 Kilo Hobel und Null Kondi!!!.... SIEEEEEEEEG!!!!!!!

Ach ja! Am letzten Tag hat mir doch tatsächlich irgendein Flachwichser aus meinem Rocky die Gabel mitsamt Vorderrad geklaut!! 
Kann jetzt die nächste Zeit wieder mit dem 18 Kilo Bomber antreten!!! (Oder doch besser blos Bikepark????)


----------



## Cellini (4. Juni 2012)

Heftig! Was war das denn für ne Gabel? Hattest das Bike in der "Stadt" abgestellt? 

Glückwunsch zum Triumph über das E-Bike


----------



## S P (4. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts videos/bilder von den stunts?



Roland hat ein paar Bilder geschossen. Aber die angesprochenen Dinge sind darauf nicht zu sehen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Heftig! Was war das denn für ne Gabel? Hattest das Bike in der "Stadt" abgestellt?
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Triumph über das E-Bike


36-er Fox Talas mit DT Swiss E-2200. Aber schon  Baujahr 2007.
Bike war bei unserem Haus angekettet. Es gibt aber schon einen Verdächtigen Scheinbar ein bekannter Insellangfinger.
Ist halt *******, weil ich den Bock komplett verticken wollte. Jetzt kann ich den Rest einzeln verscherbeln!!


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juni 2012)

Klau einfach dem Roland eine, der hat eh so viele Gabeln dass eine Fehlende nicht weiter auffällt  - aber echt ******** dass er nur die Gabel geklaut hat, kann man aber auch irgendwie verstehen, so ein Mistrad will man nicht mal geklaut 


Sorry


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Klau einfach dem Roland eine, der hat eh so viele Gabeln dass eine Fehlende nicht weiter auffällt  - aber echt ******** dass er nur die Gabel geklaut hat, kann man aber auch irgendwie verstehen, so ein Mistrad will man nicht mal geklaut
> 
> 
> Sorry



am canyon hättens noch 200euro ranghängt


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juni 2012)

Na das wär doch super gewesen, dafür hätte ich dir schon mal eine Startfinanzierung für ein gescheites Rad geben können, echt nett oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> am canyon hättens noch 200euro ranghängt


Danke mein Freund!!!!!!!
Beim Canyon hätten sie das Abusschloß geknackt, das Schloß eingepackt und den Rest zurückgelassen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> am canyon hättens noch 200euro ranghängt



HHEEYY wor immer rechd zufriedn md mein Cänyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> HHEEYY wor immer rechd zufriedn md mein Cänyon.



du bist ja mit alles zufrieden, wennst die schlüsselstelln damit knackst, sonst fliegs die kistn oder a neus kommt her


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ist halt *******, weil ich den Bock komplett verticken wollte. Jetzt kann ich den Rest einzeln *wegschmeissen*!!


----------



## R1Nico (4. Juni 2012)

Roland wie schaut es Donnerstag aus.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Roland wie schaut es Donnerstag aus.



Bewölkt und regnerisch.


----------



## R1Nico (4. Juni 2012)

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter/91359-leutenbach/49X16154823.html
Donnerstag Schön !!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


Sackgesicht!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung was ich Donnerstag mache, bei schönem Wetter Tour fränkische bei wechselndem Wetter Tour ab Leut.
Werde es morgen wissen sag die bescheid oder schreibs rein.


----------



## R1Nico (5. Juni 2012)

ok


----------



## JulH (6. Juni 2012)

schreibs auf jeden fall rein, wennst fährst roland, ich bin ab do auch daheim und werd do auf jeden fall a runde drehn. Möchte mal wieder bei gößweinstein und pottenstein fahrn.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2012)

Hey Julian,

morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz in Behringersmühle. Weißmarter, BDS, Altersheim, Markustrail(Gössweinstein) und dann den linken.
Bernd aus Hausen kommt auch mit. 
Pottenstein = Feiertag, schönes Wetter , Rotsocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord24 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo Roland

wollen morgen auch in die Fränkische fahren. Kommen bei euch vorbei Parkpatz 9:30 Uhr. Wenn es uns zu schwer wird klinken wir uns aus.

Gruß Werner Steigerwaldbiker

Sind vier Leute


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> 
> wollen morgen auch in die Fränkische fahren. Kommen bei euch vorbei Parkpatz 9:30 Uhr. Wenn es uns zu schwer wird klinken wir uns aus.
> 
> ...


Allmächd Roland! Däs sän doch die, wo immer 200 km Tourn mit 6000 hm fohrn odder? Mir schwaandtt Schlimmäs!!!


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2012)

Roland die fahren gerne treppen *gg


----------



## lord24 (6. Juni 2012)

Stimmt doch gar net, sind heuer noch keine 70 km am Stück gefahren. Wir wollen nur was von euer Technik lernen.

Bis Morgen


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar net, sind heuer noch keine 70 km am Stück gefahren. Wir wollen nur was von euer Technik lernen.
> 
> Bis Morgen



.... von der Kondi her gibds bei uns  a nix zum lerna!!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar net, sind heuer noch keine 70 km am Stück gefahren. Wir wollen nur was von euer Technik lernen.
> 
> Bis Morgen



Hi Werner,

Ein Kondibolzen wäre am Start wenn der Julian kommt
Ansonsten lockeres Tempo, die Tour wird euch gefallen es sind einige Treppen dabei, nicht gefährlich aber anspruchsvoll.
@Bernd der langsamste macht das Tempo also du oder ich


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2012)

Viel spaß


----------



## JulH (6. Juni 2012)

Ich komm morgen sogar mitn rennrad, da mei trek in münchen is und ich so mein altes nehmen muss.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> 
> @Bernd der langsamste macht das Tempo also du oder ich



Do hald mer zam Hase!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich komm morgen sogar mitn rennrad, da mei trek in münchen is und ich so mein altes nehmen muss.



Des is bei dir wurscht kummst middn Rennrod a überal nunder.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2012)

8.55 Uhr der Breyer hod nu ned abgsochd, ich hoff er is ned ernsthafd Krang.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2012)

Werde am Samstag eine Runde fränkische drehen 14.00 Uhr rum Freibad Parkplatz.


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2012)

Hey roland, wie war eure tour gestern?


----------



## SuShu (8. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag eine Runde fränkische drehen 14.00 Uhr rum Freibad Parkplatz.


Welches Freibad


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Welches Freibad


Ebermannstadt ist ein grosser Schotterparkplatz mit Bäumen, der Stadtteil nennt sich Rothenbühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hey roland, wie war eure tour gestern?


Tour war geil, ich glaube sie hat allen gefallen, auch wenn mancher seiner Schoner nur am Rucksack hatte.


----------



## S P (8. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag eine Runde fränkische drehen 14.00 Uhr rum Freibad Parkplatz.



Was haste denn genau vor?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Was haste denn genau vor?


Mit dem Rad eine Runde in der frä. zu fahren
20-25KM .


----------



## SuShu (9. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Wäre zu überlegen... schwanke noch zwischen Baron 2.5/2.3 oder RoRo 2.4/2.4


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wäre zu überlegen... schwanke noch zwischen Baron 2.5/2.3 oder RoRo 2.4/2.4



Was sind denn RoRo? Steh ich aufn Schlauch?


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Rocket Ron in 2.4.... wiegt *~800g* weniger, wie der 2.5er Baron.


----------



## SuShu (9. Juni 2012)

Was bringt dir der RoRo heute? Dann musst du doch nur noch mehr auf uns warten ;-)


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall viel weniger Grip am VR


----------



## SuShu (9. Juni 2012)

Also die Wahl zwischen Quelle oder Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Das schreit ja nach einem zweiten Versuch!


----------



## R1Nico (9. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das schreit ja nach einem zweiten Versuch!



Schick mir mal die Bilder von der kleinen Felskante heute.


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Sauber gefahren


----------



## Roth (9. Juni 2012)

Tour vom 02.06.2012


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Bilder von heute


----------



## R1Nico (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## R1Nico (9. Juni 2012)

Rolands 2tes Hinterrad hat heut seinen geist aufgegeben.Komisch aber immer an der selben stelle.


----------



## S P (9. Juni 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was da genau den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Btw... tolle Fotos!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2012)

10.00 Uhr bei mir Richtung Egloffstein.


----------



## R1Nico (9. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr bei mir Richtung Egloffstein.



dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> dabei



Bring mal bitte deine hintere Felge mit.
Müsste meine Felgen sonst erst umbauen.


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.00 Uhr bei mir Richtung Egloffstein.


Nicht dabei
Vielleicht nächsten Samstag wieder?

Und danke für die tollen Bilder

@SP: der Luftdruck am Vorderrad grenzt schon an Cheating


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Das waren letztes Mal auch nur ca. 0.5 Bar. Aber gerade ausreichend.


----------



## Roth (10. Juni 2012)

Heute war mal Nico dran


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juni 2012)

Goil, jetzt auch mit Barönchen, sehr schön


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2012)

Uh, da sind ja nette Stellen dabei.  Wenn ihr wieder mal auf der Runde seit, dann sagt Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2012)

fohr morgen mitn wolfi um 9.30 rotenbühl


----------



## R1Nico (10. Juni 2012)

Danke für die bilder


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

Hab' so eine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Vllt. darf ich ja wieder mal mit - dann spar ich mir das Suchen


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2012)

Ist näher dran an Nürnberg, ist unser Hometrail. Freilich "musst" wieder mit.


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2012)

Bevor ich mich schlagen lass'


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juni 2012)

Roth schrieb:


> Heute war mal Nico dran


Is des scho dei neu Kamera? Wenns so a schlechds Lichd is griggsd einfach ka scharfe Bilder mid den glana Kisdn zam. Hommer ja ärschd drüber gwafd. Die Värschlußzeid is einfach zu long! Worum sän den a boor Bilder so übersädichd?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is des scho dei neu Kamera? Wenns so a schlechds Lichd is griggsd einfach ka scharfe Bilder mid den glana Kisdn zam. Hommer ja ärschd drüber gwafd. Die Värschlußzeid is einfach zu long! Worum sän den a boor Bilder so übersädichd?



Nur die unteren Bilder, die Bilder waren super aber durchs hier reinstellen verlieren sie an Schärfe (verkleinern). Das ist nicht übersättigt sondern nennt sich HDR ART nur das anvisierte Ziel bleibt Scharf der Rest wird weich und die Kontraste verschwimmen. Hab gestern nur probiert die Kamera ist genial genauso schnell wie eine Spiegelreflex mit allem Schnickschnack.


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2012)

Also bei euch würde ich mich auch mal gern anschließen. 

@S P

Das nächste mal vorher bei mir melden und mein Rad mit ins Auto packen


----------



## lowfat (11. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur die unteren Bilder, die Bilder waren super aber durchs hier reinstellen verlieren sie an Schärfe (verkleinern). Das ist nicht übersättigt sondern nennt sich HDR ART nur das anvisierte Ziel bleibt Scharf der Rest wird weich und die Kontraste verschwimmen. Hab gestern nur probiert die Kamera ist genial genauso schnell wie eine SRL mit allem Schnickschnack.


auf mich wirkt das wie ein "mach aus einem 12mpix DSLR Bild ein 20Euro Aldi-Handy Bild"-Effekt. Das nenn ich mal understatement 

trotzdem gute bilder and schönen stellen. geht am WE was?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> auf mich wirkt das wie ein "mach aus einem 12mpix DSLR Bild ein 20Euro Aldi-Handy Bild"-Effekt. Das nenn ich mal understatement
> 
> trotzdem gute bilder and schönen stellen. geht am WE was?



Freilichsoll aber um die 30° kriegen also keine 100KM mit 2000HM.
Auf was hast denn Lust? Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2012)

Saaammstag!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Saaammstag!!!!



Mir wäre es recht.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juni 2012)

Komm gerade von einer schönen Tour mit Sprint+Duscheinlage zum Schluss zurück. Mit etwas Duschgel auf der Fahrt hätte ich mir direkt die Zeit fürs Duschen daheim sparen können...


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mir wäre es recht.



Ich merks mir mal vor. Fahrtechniktraining kann ich immer gebrauchen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Komm gerade von einer schönen Tour mit Sprint+Duscheinlage zum Schluss zurück. Mit etwas Duschgel auf der Fahrt hätte ich mir direkt die Zeit fürs Duschen daheim sparen können...



Solange noch Zeit für ein Bild war kann es ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.
Lenkwinkel schaut auch schön flach aus auf dem Pic.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel schaut auch schön flach aus auf dem Pic.


... Ist aber auch das einzige was schön ausschaut!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... Ist aber auch das einzige was schön ausschaut!



Dafür hat dein Radl hat etz nen Lenkwinkel von 140° ohne Gabel


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich merks mir mal vor. Fahrtechniktraining kann ich immer gebrauchen


Meinst, wenn wir diesmal frühzeitig in Vorverhandlungen über  Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sowie Transportmittel treten, es in Erwägung ziehen könnten, unter Umständen doch vielleicht am Samstag mal zusammen zu fahren?


----------



## S P (11. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Meinst, wenn wir diesmal frühzeitig in Vorverhandlungen über  Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit sowie Transportmittel treten, es in Erwägung ziehen könnten, unter Umständen doch vielleicht am Samstag mal zusammen zu fahren?



Denke schon. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



spaaaaam! bzw.: angeber *gg


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2012)

Habe es doch schon geändert.  Was macht deine Schulter? Wirds langsam besser?


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

wo fahrt ihr am samstag? *g

*edit* Geht schon.. ^^ Hab irgendwie null kraft in dem Arm, das kommt mir weng strange vor.


----------



## lowfat (12. Juni 2012)

samstag geht bei mir auch.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juni 2012)

Schade bei mir nicht. Aber bestimmt wann anders mal wieder...


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2012)

martina u ich fahren mit zwei nürnbercher um 1100uhr klumpentour ab behringersmühl. falls jamand lieber Km und Hm mit technischen einzelstellen fahren will, kann er sich gerne anschliesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2012)

[.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> samstag geht bei mir auch.



Ab 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Leutenbach. Richtung Egloffstein. Tour ca. 25-30KM und 750-850 HM. *Ich weis natürlich nicht ob das schon als Tour mit technischen Einzelstellen bezeichnet werden kann*


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

Sebbi wo bist du am Start?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi wo bist du am Start?



Wo bist du am Start


----------



## 0815p (12. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Leutenbach. Richtung Egloffstein. Tour ca. 25-30KM und 750-850 HM. *Ich weis natürlich nicht ob das schon als Tour mit technischen Einzelstellen bezeichnet werden kann*


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Leutenbach. Richtung Egloffstein. Tour ca. 25-30KM und 750-850 HM. *Ich weis natürlich nicht ob das schon als Tour mit technischen Einzelstellen bezeichnet werden kann*



Yep 
@Roland: Den Treffpunkt musst du mir noch verraten. PM oder so.


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

Na beim roland vor der haustüüür...


----------



## lowfat (12. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Leutenbach. Richtung Egloffstein. Tour ca. 25-30KM und 750-850 HM. *Ich weis natürlich nicht ob das schon als Tour mit technischen Einzelstellen bezeichnet werden kann*


sooo viele km? 
ich werde da sein


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> sooo viele km?
> ich werde da sein



solange wir nicht für 5 KM wieder 4 Stunden brauchen wirds auch nicht zu spät.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Yep
> @Roland: Den Treffpunkt musst du mir noch verraten. PM oder so.



Also du fährst in die Landeshauptstadt Leutenbach die erste rechts
Hab dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (12. Juni 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> sooo viele km?
> ich werde da sein



Ahh, hier bist du also. 

War heute um 18 Uhr beim Obi. Keiner da.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ahh, hier bist du also.
> 
> War heute um 18 Uhr beim Obi. Keiner da.



Wird an dir liegen, viell.fahren die lieber alleine.


----------



## lowfat (13. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ahh, hier bist du also.
> 
> War heute um 18 Uhr beim Obi. Keiner da.


gestern fand die runde wegen allgemeiner überarbeitung um 19:00 uhr statt. ich war nicht dabei, weil meine überarbeitung noch nicht zuende war


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> gestern fand die runde wegen allgemeiner überarbeitung um 19:00 uhr statt. ich war nicht dabei, weil meine überarbeitung noch nicht zuende war



Immer daran denken, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer daran denken, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.



Dafür sind die Taschen deiner Fahrradhändler umso größer die du zu füllen hast.....


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer daran denken, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.



Deines schon und die sind voller Gabeln.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2012)

Er lässt sich bestimmt mit seim Liteville beerdigen, dem 25. Fahrrad dem er ewige Treue geschworen hat.....


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Deines schon und die sind voller Gabeln.


Ja das sind sinnvoll angelegte Euros.


Schoschi schrieb:


> Er lässt sich bestimmt mit seim Liteville beerdigen, dem 25. Fahrrad dem er ewige Treue geschworen hat.....



Ja mein Liteville ist mein Schatz. Ich weis gar nicht mehr warum ich solange über Liteville geschimpft habe.
Also so ein tolles Rad  Mit Abstand das beste das ich jemals gefahren bin. Ich kaufe mir jetzt nie mehr ein neues. Also ich bin sowas von zufrieden.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juni 2012)

Jaja, alter Feund Oland, manche Dinge ändern sich nie.......
Bei mir ist es die Kondi......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2012)

> Ich kaufe mir jetzt nie mehr ein neues.



Schreib dir den Satz mal in deine Signatur. Ich geb dem 301 ja maximal 12 Monate


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schreib dir den Satz mal in deine Signatur. Ich geb dem 301 ja maximal 12 Monate



Es ändert sich höchstens das MK


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Juni 2012)

Das ist der Preis, den man als Sektenmitglied und Liteville-Jünger zu zahlen hat ...
Hilfe gibt es hier:
http://www.nuernberg.de/internet/suchtpraevention/beratungsstellen_therapie.html


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es ändert sich höchstens das MK





> Das ist der Preis, den man als Sektenmitglied und Liteville-Jünger zu zahlen hat ...



Ein Austritt aus der Sekte ist wohl nicht möglich


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das ist der Preis, den man als Sektenmitglied und Liteville-Jünger zu zahlen hat ...
> Hilfe gibt es hier:
> http://www.nuernberg.de/internet/suchtpraevention/beratungsstellen_therapie.html



Amen ich sage dir Liteville wird auch deine Erlösung sein


----------



## fusion4life (13. Juni 2012)

fährt am we jmd?mein mb is wieder ganz und ich will unbedingt fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Amen ich sage dir Liteville wird auch deine Erlösung sein



Auf Kurz oder Lang wirst du dir ein Pitch zulegen...glaub mir. 
Ins LV passt ja noch net mal ein gscheiter Stahlfeder Dämpfer!


----------



## rebirth (13. Juni 2012)

In ein Nicolai schon ^^


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> fährt am we jmd?mein mb is wieder ganz und ich will unbedingt fahren!!!



Am Samstag ab Leutenbach Richtung Egloffstein wennsd Interesse hast schick ich dir meine Adresse.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Auf Kurz oder Lang wirst du dir ein Pitch zulegen...glaub mir.
> Ins LV passt ja noch net mal ein gscheiter Stahlfeder Dämpfer!



Bin im Moment ganz zufrieden mit meiner Coladose. Werds schon noch etwas fahren.
Die L. Jünger werden ja automatisch mehr. Da brauche ich nicht mehr predigen.


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Amen ich sage dir Liteville wird auch deine Erlösung sein



Rückt etwa die Auferstehung des 101 näher. 
Das 101fx ist mir leider vom Sitzrohr zu klein.



S P schrieb:


> Auf *Kurz* oder *Lang* wirst du dir ein Pitch zulegen...glaub mir.


Pitch ist doch das Teil, wo die Sattelstütze entweder viel zu *kurz* oder viel zu *lang* ist.


----------



## S P (13. Juni 2012)

Apropos zu kurz bzw. zu lang... hat einer Infos über diese ominöse mechanische Teleskop Stütze?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Apropos zu kurz bzw. zu lang... hat einer Infos über diese ominöse mechanische Teleskop Stütze?



Ups Ich muss den TAD noch anschreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2012)

Gibts doch immer wieder sehr gute gebrauchte. FX hat eine Achsbreite von 150 mm das war mein Ausschlusskriterium. Wieder eine andere Nabenbreite





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Rückt etwa die Auferstehung des 101 näher.
> Das 101fx ist mir leider vom Sitzrohr zu klein.
> 
> 
> Pitch ist doch das Teil, wo die Sattelstütze entweder viel zu *kurz* oder viel zu *lang* ist.


----------



## fusion4life (14. Juni 2012)

@ roland: wann fahrt ihr los am sa, wäre dabei, schick mir mal deinesse und die uhrzeit.


----------



## fusion4life (14. Juni 2012)

deine adresse mein ich und uhrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (14. Juni 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> deine adresse mein ich und uhrzeit.



91359   /  Rosenau / Samstag 13.45Uhr Treffpunkt


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> 91359   /  Rosenau / Samstag 13.45Uhr Treffpunkt



*14.00Uhr*


----------



## fusion4life (15. Juni 2012)

ok gut danke, werde da sein!des is ja gleich da hinten beim auto römer,oder?


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> ok gut danke, werde da sein!des is ja gleich da hinten beim auto römer,oder?


In Leutenbach ist alles hinten!!!


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2012)

So, vorne und hinten sind jetzt 2,4er drauf.
Mal sehen ob´s hilft. Gegen die Treppenphobie wahrscheinlich nicht, aber vielleicht hemmt es ja den Das-schaut-so-füücht-aus-Modus.



R1Nico schrieb:


> 91359   /  Rosenau / Samstag 13.45Uhr Treffpunkt


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich das auch ohne Navi irgendwie finde


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

Wolltest du nicht mitn sebbi anreisen?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> In Leutenbach ist alles hinten!!!



Dann ist es ja wie bei euch!! Du trägst dein Gesicht ja auch hinten.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> So, vorne und hinten sind jetzt 2,4er drauf.
> Mal sehen ob´s hilft. Gegen die Treppenphobie wahrscheinlich nicht, aber vielleicht hemmt es ja den Das-schaut-so-füücht-aus-Modus.
> 
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich das auch ohne Navi irgendwie finde



Treppen gibts morgen genug.


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht mitn sebbi anreisen?


Die Verhandlungen sind wegen unüberwindbarer Differenzen hinsichtlich bestimmter Zeitparameter auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem, Sprit ist doch wieder billig.


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Treppen gibts morgen genug.


Das hab´ ich fast befürchtet


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Die Verhandlungen sind wegen unüberwindbarer Differenzen hinsichtlich bestimmter Zeitparameter auf Eis gelegt.



 Ich hätte auch Zeit. Muss nur wieder am Abend zurück nach Ngb.
Wenn mich einer von Euch (SuShu, S P) mit nimmt, bin ich dabei.
Brauche nur eine Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt, gerne auch als PN.
Wer sich zuerst meldet gewinnt ... 

Ich kenne den Weg zum Roland, könnte also navigieren. 
Wobei, war schon ewig nicht mehr dort.


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dich mitnehmen und du kommst auch abends wieder zurück nach Nürnberg.
SP bleibt vielleicht draußen.


----------



## R1Nico (15. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das hab´ ich fast befürchtet



Da musst du morgen durch !! Dann sind Treppen ein Kinderspiel am ende der Runde.


----------



## R1Nico (15. Juni 2012)

HTWolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Juni 2012)

Ich warte noch auf Teile (Sattelstütze, Reduzierhülse usw.), die mir die Post heute Vormittag hoffentlich noch bringt. Ohne die brauche ich nicht antreten. 

Daher nicht warten, wenn ich nicht 14 Uhr da bin.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2012)

So ein sattel wird völlig überbewertet..


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Juni 2012)

klar, der ist nur im Weg *hrhr*


----------



## SuShu (16. Juni 2012)

Schade, wer übernimmt jetzt die Stunt-Einlagen?

Kannst du nicht wieder mit der kurzen fahren?

Aber wahrscheinlich hast du niemanden, der dann dein Päckchen annimmt!?


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2012)

Könnte ich schon, geht aber ziemlich auf die Knie. Zur Not würde es schon gehen - aber das Paket hätte ich heute schon gerne.

Ich habe da noch Hoffnung.


----------



## SuShu (16. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Könnte ich schon, geht aber ziemlich auf die Knie.


Hast schon recht. Wenn die Probleme erst einmal da sind, nerven sie schon gewaltig.


S P schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch Hoffnung.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## SuShu (16. Juni 2012)

@roland: kann man unterwegs Wasser auffüllen?


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2012)

Alles angekommen. Zurecht gesägt und ... passt.  Quasi fast komplett versenkbar.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> @roland: kann man unterwegs Wasser auffüllen?


Der Roland hat genug Wasser für alle dabei.... im Kopf!


----------



## SuShu (17. Juni 2012)

2.4er helfen wohl doch bei Treppenphobie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (17. Juni 2012)

Taugen die Abfahrten von der Höh (Hundsboden bis Hetzleser Berg) runter nach Leutenbach und Mittelehrenbach eigentlich was? Und wenn ja welche?

Werd da heut vllt mal als erweiteret Hetzles-Tour von Erlangen aus hinfahren.

Hm nach genauerem Kartenstudium bleibt da leider so gut wie gar nix mehr übrig 
Die allermeißten sind ja nur irgendwelche Feldwege - da bleibt irgendwie nur der Gelbe-Punkt-Wanderweg vom Katzenstein nach Leutenbach runter übrig...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Juni 2012)

@Roland
Mit 160er Hebeln geht das Tretlager 9mm höher, Lenkwinkel -0,2°, Sitzwinkel -0,3°. Kenne dein Rad besser als du 
Reach und Stack nehmen auch zu, wird also bisl höher und *kürzer*, aber nur im Millimeterbereich.

@Bernd
Lass mal die Bilder sehen!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @Roland
> Mit 160er Hebeln geht das Tretlager 9mm höher, Lenkwinkel -0,2°, Sitzwinkel -0,3°. Kenne dein Rad besser als du
> Reach und Stack nehmen auch zu, wird also bisl höher und weiter, aber nur im Millimeterbereich.
> 
> ...



Jetzt schau bitte noch wo ich die her bekomme.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> 2.4er helfen wohl doch bei Treppenphobie.



Bist ja gestern auch ganz schön getreppelt.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Juni 2012)

Nirgendwo her, zumindest derzeit. Kannst deinen Rahmen verkaufen und einen neuen mit 160er Hebeln kaufen. Alternativ einem abgestelltem 301 die Hebel ausbauen und deine wieder rein


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nirgendwo her, zumindest derzeit. Kannst deinen Rahmen verkaufen und einen neuen mit 160er Hebeln kaufen. Alternativ einem abgestelltem 301 die Hebel ausbauen und deine wieder rein


Also fahren wir weiter 140 ging ja das Wochenende ganz gut. Augustustreppe, Helmbercherkante


----------



## Cellini (17. Juni 2012)

Hab heute mal den Wald vor der Haustür erkundet und ein paar nette Stellen entdeckt!   Leider ist die Kamera etwas zu langsam...

neue Gabel





2 fast 4 Panasonic




kopfloser Reiter




komplett


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Leider ist die Kamera etwas zu langsam...


... vor allem macht sie auch einen blöden Gesichtsausdruck!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2012)

@Breyer Bilder sind viele gelungene von deiner Kamera dabei. Ich kann sie nur nicht in einen anderen Ordner exportieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (17. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... vor allem macht sie auch einen blöden Gesichtsausdruck!!!



...um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: daran war die Kamera nicht schuld.


----------



## Roth (17. Juni 2012)

Heute mit Bernd und Christian unterwegs. Bernd hatte seine Siegel Reflex dabei. ich hatte meine lkleine und nur einige Bilder geschossen.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Breyer Bilder sind viele gelungene von deiner Kamera dabei.


Stimmt. Sind echt ein paar gute dabei. NAch bearbeitung stelle ich sie später noch rein. Jetzt wird gegrillt!!!


----------



## rebirth (17. Juni 2012)

Jemand meine brille gefunden?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jemand meine brille gefunden?



Leider nein, sind heute Wasserfall gefahren aber nichts rumliegen sehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juni 2012)

So die Bilder von heute. Ne DSLR mit Festbrennweite ist halt doch ne andere Liga bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen !
Bilder nurur Basisbearbeitung und komprimiert.  Sind noch viel mehr gute dabei aber halt immer die gleichen Stellen. Ein paar unscharfe sind auch reingerutscht. Habe bei der Auswahl nicht so aufgepasst
Hat übrigens heute richtig fun gemacht und der Hohlweg ist auch cool. Da kann man noch was machen glaube ich!
So los jetzt:





[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]

Und hier Roland bei der schwierigsten Schlüsselstelle!!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Juni 2012)

Lustige Bilder habt ihr wieder gemacht   

@Boris: 901er mit 888??? 
Wir fahren nÃ¤chstes WE wieder nach ÂpiÄÃ¡k. Interesse? 



Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> ...
> da bleibt irgendwie nur der Gelbe-Punkt-Wanderweg vom Katzenstein nach Leutenbach runter Ã¼brig...



...am Wochenende nicht zu empfehlen da runter zu bÃ¼rsten, da immer viele Wanderer dort unterwegs sind. An und fÃ¼r sich aber ein netter Trail.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2012)

Sind paar gute Bilder dabei, hat sich ja echt rentiert. Aber bei manchen sind irgendwie komische Grafikfehler drin? War das schon im Original so oder sind das die Nachwirkungen durch deinen Grillabend 
Trails waren super und die ganze Blöcke da oben sind super zum üben, sowas hätte ich schon viel früher gebraucht. Wasserfalltreppen und der Hohlweg davor waren auch geil.


----------



## fusion4life (18. Juni 2012)

hey roland, wann hast du mal zeit, wegen der gabel?ich hab eig die ganze woche zeit (nachmittags).


----------



## R1Nico (18. Juni 2012)

Ja ei fein wie sich Roland soo Freud beim letzten Bild


----------



## lowfat (18. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sind paar gute Bilder dabei, hat sich ja echt rentiert. Aber bei manchen sind irgendwie komische Grafikfehler drin? War das schon im Original so oder sind das die Nachwirkungen durch deinen Grillabend
> Trails waren super und die ganze Blöcke da oben sind super zum üben, sowas hätte ich schon viel früher gebraucht. Wasserfalltreppen und der Hohlweg davor waren auch geil.


so fehlerhaft sieht die grafik gar nicht aus


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

hab gestern mit dem Peter und Wolfi zwei Toptouren gefahren. 1400HM 25 KM. Die Stelle auf dem Foto hab ich auch endlich geknackt. Bin aber nicht ich, da zwar Fotoa. aber Speicherkarte vergessen. Ausserdem waren mir 2 Mann zum sichern lieber. Hab im ganzen 3 Stellen neu geschafft und einen sehenswerten Frontflip.
Wetter über 30° aber genug Wasser


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2012)

Schaut gut aus, schade dass es keine Bilder von der Tour gibt.


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

Interessante Stelle  (in Wirklichkeit bestimmt 100x steiler, wie auf dem Foto)
Am Frontflip war bestimmt Schwalbe schuld.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Interessante Stelle  (in Wirklichkeit bestimmt 100x steiler, wie auf dem Foto)
> Am Frontflip war bestimmt Schwalbe schuld.



Ja scheizz Schwalbe!! Vor mir ging ein Rad mit nagelneuem 2,5 Baron ohne Probleme durch.
Aber im nachhinein denke ich das doch der Fahrer das K.O. Kriterium war.


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

Keine unangebrachte Kritik. Es *muss* am _Reifen _gelegen haben,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

Es gibt 2 Arten von Baron 2,5 1200g *ohne* BläggTschilie
und 1350g mit Blägg Tschilie welchen hast du drauf?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2012)

Auf alle Fälle den mit BC, der ohne ist doch diese Chinavariante mit deutlich weniger Grip und mehr Verschleiss.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.conti-online.com/generat...b/downhill_freeride/DerBaron/derbaron_de.html

Die Variante mit BC ist scheinbar die leichtere. BC wird afaik nur in Deutschland produziert und die 1350g Variante wird laut dem Link oben in Asien produziert.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

Der Baron mit 6 Lagen wird doch der schwerere sein oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn man nach der Herstellerseite geht und weiß, dass Black Chilli nur in Deutschland produziert wird, dann scheinbar nicht. Finde die Seite aber auch verwirrend. 

Also wenn man nach den Shop-Seiten geht dann ist die 360tpi/6Lagen Version mit BC und Draht (wtf?) die leichtere mit 1200g. Aber das erscheint mir nicht logisch..


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2012)

Ist schon seltsam. Auf meinem 2.5er steht eindeutig "Handmade in Germany" drauf, und die Artikelnummer auf der Karkasse entspricht der des BCC. 

Trotzdem wiegt er über 1300g. Vllt. sollte ich Conti da mal anschreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

Eine Gewichtsschwankung von ungefähr 10% wird als i.O. gewertet (hab ich mal gelesen).
Würde Conti auch mal anschreiben hab gehört die sind recht kulant. Mit Glück bekommst du einen neuen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> @Boris: 901er mit 888
> QUOTE]
> 
> 601!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ist schon seltsam. Auf meinem 2.5er steht eindeutig "Handmade in Germany" drauf, und die Artikelnummer auf der Karkasse entspricht der des BCC.
> 
> Trotzdem wiegt er über 1300g. Vllt. sollte ich Conti da mal anschreiben.


Zwick einfach solange Stollen ab, bis das Gewicht wieder pass!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2012)

@roland
baron 2.5 war gestern scho gut, aber ich bin die stell ja scho mitn vertstar und mitn minion a gfahren, hab da jetzt kann nachteil gegnüber den baron gmerkt,ich denk es muss dazu scho awen a steileres gelände her, wo man an unterschied merkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> baron 2.5 war gestern scho gut, aber ich bin die stell ja scho mitn vertstar und mitn minion a gfahren, hab da jetzt kann nachteil gegnüber den baron gmerkt,
> *ich denk es muss dazu scho awen a steileres gelände her*, wo man an unterschied merkt.



Ich denke auch, dass der Baron im freien Fall etwas mehr Luftwiderstand bietet und folglich besser verzögert ...


----------



## Axalp (19. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Axalp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Boris: 901er mit 888 ???
> ...



Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied?


Aber Hallo!!!!

901: Großer Penisersatz
601: Mittlerer Penisersatz
301: Kleiner Penisersatz
101: Vaginaersatz!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> baron 2.5 war gestern scho gut, aber ich bin die stell ja scho mitn vertstar und mitn minion a gfahren, hab da jetzt kann nachteil gegnüber den baron gmerkt,ich denk es muss dazu scho awen a steileres gelände her, wo man an unterschied merkt.



Wie da wolfi scho schreibt, es kann nur noch die Luftreibung getestet werden weil viel steiler kann für dich ja nicht mehr werden.
So Magenspiegelung ist rum, sie ham gsochd ich hob a Angina Breyeris. Jedes mol wenn i an Breyer sehr muss i kotzn.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie da wolfi scho schreibt, es kann nur noch die Luftreibung getestet werden weil viel steiler kann für dich ja nicht mehr werden.
> So Magenspiegelung ist rum, sie ham gsochd ich hob a Angina Breyeris. Jedes mol wenn i an Breyer sehr muss i kotzn.


Orsch!
Lass amol lieber dei Hirn spiegln!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Orsch!
> Lass amol lieber dei Hirn spiegln!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (19. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Aber Hallo!!!!
> 
> 901: Großer Penisersatz
> 601: Mittlerer Penisersatz
> ...



Ach Saddummchen , pass einfach auf dassd ned wieder aufn Arsch fällst:


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Ach Saddummchen , pass einfach auf dassd ned wieder aufn Arsch fällst:



 Einer der besten seit langem, ich lach mich tot.


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag zum Thema Baron und Übergewicht...

_Zitat der QS:
Die Gewichtsangaben im Katalog und auf der Homepage basieren auf Zielgewichten, die in Vorserien ermittelt wurden und in der laufenden Produktion immer wieder nachkontrolliert werden. Abweichungen bis zu 10 % von den Zielgewichten sind daher je nach Bauart möglich. 

Der Baron 2.5 soll laut der Spezifikation 1200 g. Mit 1320 g. wäre der Reifen innerhalb der Toleranz._ 

Wie Roland bereits sagte, wird eine 10% Toleranz gewährt. Damit befindet sich mein Baron 40g (!!!) über der Toleranz. Hm.....


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Thema Baron und Übergewicht...
> 
> _Zitat der QS:
> Die Gewichtsangaben im Katalog und auf der Homepage basieren auf Zielgewichten, die in Vorserien ermittelt wurden und in der laufenden Produktion immer wieder nachkontrolliert werden. Abweichungen bis zu 10 % von den Zielgewichten sind daher je nach Bauart möglich.
> ...



Also gibts einen neuen


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Thema Baron und Übergewicht...
> 
> _Zitat der QS:
> Die Gewichtsangaben im Katalog und auf der Homepage basieren auf Zielgewichten, die in Vorserien ermittelt wurden und in der laufenden Produktion immer wieder nachkontrolliert werden. Abweichungen bis zu 10 % von den Zielgewichten sind daher je nach Bauart möglich.
> ...



Einfach mehr fahren, dann wird er von alleine leichter


----------



## S P (20. Juni 2012)

Da musst du im Vergleich zu Schw.... echt viel fahren, damit da was passiert.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2012)

werd freitag a tourchen fohren um 13.30uhr ab rotbühl


----------



## Cellini (21. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag a tourchen fohren um 13.30uhr ab rotbühl



Hab leider erst am Sonntag Zeit zum biken , Dein Schlauch liegt übrigens schon im Auto,  bereit zur Übergabe!

Am Sonntag möchte ich ausschließlich Technik üben, insbesondere auch den gemeinen Drop in all seinen Ausführungen. Falls jemand da Bock drauf hat einfach melden


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hab leider erst am Sonntag Zeit zum biken , Dein Schlauch liegt übrigens schon im Auto,  bereit zur Übergabe!
> 
> Am Sonntag möchte ich ausschließlich Technik üben, insbesondere auch den gemeinen Drop in all seinen Ausführungen. Falls jemand da Bock drauf hat einfach melden



Drop üben am besten im Bikepark. Ich glaube du gleitest ab
Fag doch mal den Breyer der hat zum droppen Eier


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag a tourchen fohren um 13.30uhr ab rotbühl



werd freitag a tourchen fohren um 1*7*.30uhr ab rotbühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> werd freitag a tourchen fohren um 1*7*.30uhr ab rotbühl



Des is ja scho fast Samstag


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## R1Nico (21. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hab leider erst am Sonntag Zeit zum biken , Dein Schlauch liegt übrigens schon im Auto,  bereit zur Übergabe!
> 
> Am Sonntag möchte ich ausschließlich Technik üben, insbesondere auch den gemeinen Drop in all seinen Ausführungen. Falls jemand da Bock drauf hat einfach melden



Hier!! bin dabei!!


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is ja scho fast Samstag



Nein, Samstag geht's nach Spicak. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich hätte noch Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Cellini (22. Juni 2012)

Fag doch mal den Breyer der hat zum droppen Eier[/quote]

Mag schon sein, aber mein LV-Rahmen ist noch beulenfrei- und so soll das auch bleiben...


----------



## Cellini (22. Juni 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Hier!! bin dabei!!



Auusgezeichnet!


----------



## Cellini (22. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Drop üben am besten im Bikepark. Ich glaube du gleitest ab



Mach doch einfach mit! Wirst schon nicht gleich in den Sarg droppen, ausserdem hat das 301 eine explizite Bikeparkfreigabe soweit ich weiß


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder ein Bike hab bin ich auch dabei..

edit:
hab keines.., zum kotzen.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder ein Bike hab bin ich auch dabei..
> 
> edit:
> hab keines.., zum kotzen.



selber schuld. häste gleich a gscheids gafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

das 301 wieder rausgeschmissen? ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> selber schuld. häste gleich a gscheids gafft



Was is denn was gescheits deiner Meinung nach, außer dein eigenes Bike? 

Ich dachte eigentlich ich hab was gescheites gekauft...


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich ich hab was gescheites gekauft...


Das hat der Roland auch schon ein paar mal (ca. 15-20 mal) gedacht !!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach mit! Wirst schon nicht gleich in den Sarg droppen, ausserdem hat das 301 eine explizite Bikeparkfreigabe soweit ich weiß



Droppen ist scheizze


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> selber schuld. häste gleich a gscheids gafft



Immer dieses Nicolai dazwischengerede


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das hat der Roland auch schon ein paar mal (ca. 15-20 mal) gedacht !!



er hat ja endlich a gscheids ghabt, aber des hatn immer abgworfen drum muss was neues her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was is denn was gescheits deiner Meinung nach, außer dein eigenes Bike?
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich ich hab was gescheites gekauft...



hast ja auch, is halt pech das grade bei dir alles ned passt


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juni 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

Nbg wenn du lust hast


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2012)

werd heut Nachmittag eine Runde drehen. Bei Interesse PN oder anrufen. Weis die Zeit noch nicht so 100%ig.


----------



## Schoschi (23. Juni 2012)

Saucool, diese und die nächste Woche Urlaub und seit letztem Wochenende fußlahm......


----------



## Cellini (23. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis Sonntag wieder ein Bike hab bin ich auch dabei..
> 
> edit:
> hab keines.., zum kotzen.



Wieso, was ist da los?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2012)

Fahr mit dem Jochen umj 14.00 Uhr eine Tour Richtung Kanzel, Reisberg.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr mit dem Jochen umj 14.00 Uhr eine Tour Richtung Kanzel, Reisberg.



Bin dabei. Von dir aus?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Von dir aus?



Ja,


----------



## fusion4life (23. Juni 2012)

wie schauts morgen aus, fährt da auch noch jmd a weng?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2012)

war gestern mal in der plecher gegend unterwegs, aber zuviel schottergerutsche






[/url][/IMG]

fahre um 10.30uhr mitn wolfi tiergarden a tour, falls noch jemand mit will


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war gestern mal in der plecher gegend unterwegs, aber zuviel schottergerutsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo fährst hin? Nein Biergarten amol wenn i ned konn
Im Tiergarten ned so lang beim Affenhaus stehnbleiben, ned das die dann a alle Nicolai fahren.


----------



## Cellini (24. Juni 2012)

Osternohe macht Spass!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Osternohe macht Spass!


Kann ich dir gleich eine Sicherheitsweste von Dainese in Grösse L und den passenden Helm dazu verkaufen
Ich habe kein Rad mehr dafür.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Juni 2012)

Das Fanes geht doch locker fürn Park..


----------



## Cellini (24. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das Fanes geht doch locker fürn Park..



Fanes...Langt höchstens für die Fahrt zum Bäcker...


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

fanes? roland?  dem WW seines gekauft? ^^


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> fanes? roland?  dem WW seines gekauft? ^^



Ja aber nur den Rahmen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Fanes...Langt höchstens für die Fahrt zum Bäcker...



Leider nein vorm Bäcker ist ein Schlagloch da müsste ich eine 888 nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Fanes...Langt höchstens für die Fahrt zum Bäcker...


Aufbasn gell!! Do sän fei bald mehra in der Frängischn underwegs und bei den Fohrern sitzt di Fausd rechd logger!!!


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2012)

zweitrad?


----------



## Cellini (24. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider nein vorm Bäcker ist ein Schlagloch da müsste ich eine 888 nachrüsten.



Klingt vernünftig! 
Falls Du mit dem Gewicht der 888 nicht klarkommen solltest: Alutech bietet auch die Protone Air Kits aus Italien an! Da kann man je nach Version angeblich bis zu 950 Gramm einsparen


----------



## Cellini (24. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...und bei den Fohrern sitzt di Fausd rechd logger!!!



...und etliche Schrauben   Fanes scheint der neue Hype zu sein.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Klingt vernünftig!
> Falls Du mit dem Gewicht der 888 nicht klarkommen solltest: Alutech bietet auch die Protone Air Kits aus Italien an! Da kann man je nach Version angeblich bis zu 950 Gramm einsparen



Protone = Luftumbau = Mist.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> ...und etliche Schrauben   Fanes scheint der neue Hype zu sein.



Ne ich möchte mein 301 mehr schonen, hat ja schon einige Dellen.

Bin schon gespannt auf die erste S. stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. Juni 2012)

> Aufbasn gell!! Do sän fei bald mehra in der Frängischn underwegs und bei den Fohrern sitzt di Fausd rechd logger!!!


Wann is denn bald, hab im Alutech-Forum gelesen, dass die Rahmen erst um August rum ankommen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wann is denn bald, hab im Alutech-Forum gelesen, dass die Rahmen erst um August rum ankommen


.. es gibt immer Mittel und Wege!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> ...und etliche Schrauben   Fanes scheint der neue Hype zu sein.


Als Litevillewurst bei anderen Rädern das Wort Hype zu verwenden ist schon dreist!!
Na ja, scheinbar haben sie es ja immerhin beim neuen 301  ("das beste Bike der Welt") mittlerweile (nach 9 "Versuchsreihen") geschafft , das der Hinterbau arbeitet.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wann is denn bald, hab im Alutech-Forum gelesen, dass die Rahmen erst um August rum ankommen


Falschen Link geklickt oder was?
Alutech ist ein Männerforum!!! Tunten, Muttersöhnchen und Bettnässer sind im Liteville/Fanboy Forum besser aufgehoben!!!!


----------



## rebirth (25. Juni 2012)

Zahnarzt hast noch vergessen.. ^^

*EDIT* Kann keiner nen RubberQueen 2.2 brauchen und hat nen Fat Albert EVO über?  
Bilder: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/525949/cat/24


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Falschen Link geklickt oder was?
> Alutech ist ein Männerforum!!! Tunten, Muttersöhnchen und Bettnässer sind im Liteville/Fanboy Forum besser aufgehoben!!!!



Na dann woll mer mal sehn ob ausm bubile auch ein mann wird wennst im männerforum unterwegs bist, oder ob du dann immer noch touren abbrechen musst weilst 5h später grillst


----------



## R1Nico (26. Juni 2012)

Mann hättet heute Roland beim "Ausbiken" mit seinen neuen Bike sehen sollen ist alles gefahren sah aus so so so einfach aus so "Flufffig". Wie ein junger gott.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Mann hättet heute Roland beim "Ausbiken" mit seinen neuen Bike sehen sollen ist alles gefahren sah aus so so so einfach aus so "Flufffig". Wie ein junger gott.



Ned übertreiben
Die Kistn geht scho gut im steilen. Lang und flach


----------



## R1Nico (26. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ned übertreiben
> Die Kistn geht scho gut im steilen. Lang und flach



Na na nicht so bescheiden!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2012)

Neues Bike schon im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juni 2012)

Schaut ja geil aus die Kistn. Mach mal paar Bilder davon! 

Hab jetzt auch wieder ein Bike und extremen "Bikenotstand". Hab morgen frei und werd in die fränkische gehen und ne runde drehen.


----------



## Cellini (26. Juni 2012)

@Roland: Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Axalp (27. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... Lang und flach





Die Kiste will über die Trails geprügelt werden. Dreh' einfach 'mal den Gashahn auf!


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

was hastn jetzt für ne gabel im 301er?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> was hastn jetzt für ne gabel im 301er?



bos


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

achso, dacht die gibts nimmer


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juni 2012)

Hey Red !!!! Am Schachn abgschdürdsd odder wos???
Wie worn di Kisdn???
Ps:Hommer doch glad widder ammol gecha die Bizafressa verlorn!?!?!? Bin voll auf Aggro!!! Wall des Schlimmsda is, das verdiend gwunna hom!!!!


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Red !!!! Am Schachn abgschdürdsd odder wos???
> Wie worn di Kisdn???
> Ps:Hommer doch glad widder ammol gecha die Bizafressa verlorn!?!?!? Bin voll auf Aggro!!! Wall des Schlimmsda is, das verdiend gwunna hom!!!!



ned red ,aber schö wars, sen aber erst um 22.15uhr hamkumma. bilder hat roland paar gmacht, ist einiges mehr gegangen als damals vor 2 jahren so und heut abend gehts dann zum achensee


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2012)

Wann zieht ihr eigentlich zum Achensee um? 

Hoffe Roland stellt mal paar Bilder nei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wann zieht ihr eigentlich zum Achensee um?
> 
> Hoffe Roland stellt mal paar Bilder nei




Achensee


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Achensee





> und heut abend gehts dann zum achensee


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


>



Der Nicolaifahrer zählt doch nicht. Die S1 Tussi


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Nicolaifahrer zählt doch nicht. Die S1 Tussi




ich hau jetzt abzum achensee


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hau jetzt abzum achensee



viel spaß, wird bestimmt auch schön warm dort


----------



## S P (29. Juni 2012)

Geht am WE was in der Fränkischen? Bevorzugt Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hau jetzt abzum achensee



Oh Scheizze, der war ja noch da.


----------



## SuShu (29. Juni 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Geht am WE was in der Fränkischen? Bevorzugt Sonntag?


Ich würde was mitfahren. Kann Samstag und Sonntag. Sonntag soll das Wetter unbeständiger sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2012)

Morgen soll es bis 17 Uhr heiß/trocken bleiben. Sonntag früh leichter regen und dann erst abends wieder viel regen.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2012)

Bilder
url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1155983]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid doch verrückt...


----------



## S P (29. Juni 2012)

Der Trail schaut schwer nach "Vom Sch....en zur Bo...hütte" aus.


----------



## gandi85 (30. Juni 2012)

schö wars Roland, danke nochmal für die geile tour und die Lektionen in Sachen Fahrtechnik...


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> schö wars Roland, danke nochmal für die geile tour und die Lektionen in Sachen Fahrtechnik...



Ja kannst gerne wieder mal mitfahren, war lustig heute.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

Macht ihr morgen was?


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

@red
bilder von der sch.. tour sen gut worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @red
> bilder von der sch.. tour sen gut worden



Heist sch.. tour   Scheisstour


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

wieder daham,wetter war top, aweng warm, und a mist tour gmacht, von 900hm bergab haben wir ca 800hm abgeschoben/getragen

dafür war diese tour top






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2012)

Hosd des letzte Foto aus der Bildzeitung ausgschniddn?
Die seilversicherte Stelln schaud scho steil aus.!


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

war falsch belichtet


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2012)

werd mittwoch um 15.15 uhr ab r.bühl a tour machen


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war falsch belichtet


Do is nix falsch belichtet! Do is blus die Rot/Orange Sättigung auf null. Des geht obber eingli ned von selber!!


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ...und a mist tour gmacht, von 900hm bergab haben wir ca 800hm abgeschoben/getragen


Eiger Nordwand?


----------



## R1Nico (2. Juli 2012)

Fährt jemand Morgen????


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2012)

19:00 STB wenn du böcke hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Juli 2012)

Coole Bilder Metzla, aber mit deim Stahlhelm denkt ma du ziehchst nein Kriech....


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Coole Bilder Metzla, aber mit deim Stahlhelm denkt ma du ziehchst nein Kriech....



Des middn Kriech schdimmd scho obba des is sei Subbndopf für Middochessn wos er auf hod.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2012)

So schlecht find ich solche Helme nicht. So ein Teil hat mir in der Jugend schon mal die Birne gerettet (oder doch nicht? xD). Einzig die Belüftung ist leicht eingeschränkt.. aber bei den herkömmlichen MTB Helmen habe ich immer bedenken, dass es den Helm zur Seite schiebt wenn man auf die Seite fällt...


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2012)

Der könnt auch eine Aldi Plastiktüte auf Kopf haben. Oder hast du schon mal gesehen das man in einem luftleeren Raum etwas kaputt machen könnte.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2012)

red du hirsch


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2012)

und lieber a suppenschüssel aufm kopf wie a schüssel unterm orsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> und lieber a suppenschüssel aufm kopf wie a schüssel unterm orsch



Die Kistn hängt scho seit 2 Tag im Fahrradständer, Anbauteile sind noch ned do. Morgen wen ich Glück hab. 10 fach geht nicht.


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Kistn hängt scho seit 2 Tag im Fahrradständer, Anbauteile sind noch ned do. Morgen wen ich Glück hab. 10 fach geht nicht.



 nix neues,bei dir hängt immer der ständer


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix neues,bei dir hängt immer der ständer


----------



## Schoschi (3. Juli 2012)

Hey Roland, was fährstn jetzt aktuell eigentlich als neues, ewiges Lieblingsbike..........??????
Ich wart noch, hab gar kann Bock mehr auf den alten Hobel, und Fuß ist auch noch defekt, morgen mach ich a Rehatour...


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2012)

wann bekommst denn dei neues nicolausi


----------



## Schoschi (3. Juli 2012)

das wenn ich wüsste.......hängt von der Autoindustrie ab wann die die Zahnräder liefern......Anfang September ist angepeilt.......könnt aber auch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden wenn ich Pech hab.....


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juli 2012)

Wo trifft man Matzla? Richtig!!!! Im Biergarten....!!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2012)

Hab ihn heut auch getroffen und zwar gleich zwei mal. Ein mal am Blockmeer und dann wieder am MQ Trail. War für mich absolut ideal, so hat er gleich sichern können - danke dafür im übrigen 

In der Fränkischen schauts recht wüst aus, überall liegen Äste in der Gegend rum, teils auch große, eigentlich gesunde Buchen. Eine liegt im Wolfi-Eck, da müssen  locker 30 Äste weg .. wenn die nicht da gewesen wäre, dann wär ichs natüüürlich gefahren


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wo trifft man Matzla? Richtig!!!! Im Biergarten....!!!!



seid ihr pavilion gfohren schoschi????


----------



## Schoschi (4. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> seid ihr pavilion gfohren schoschi????



Nee, nach Muggendorf nur den Höhenweg über die DAV-Hütte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2012)

alles klaro, da hat irgend ein depp wieder mal bremsspuren gezogen dasde manst der is mit mach 10 do runter


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2012)

fohr morgen wegen evt schlecht wetter a techno trainigstour entweder in egglofsta ( falls roland zeit hat) oder pottensta ( falls er ka zeit hat). wenn noch jemand lust hat, soll er heut noch bescheid sagen oder morgen per sms


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klaro, da hat irgend ein depp wieder mal bremsspuren gezogen dasde manst der is mit mach 10 do runter




Des woa ich des Rod i einfach zu schnell für mich


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des woa ich des Rod i einfach zu schnell für mich


---


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2012)

Das beste bike der welt.


----------



## S P (5. Juli 2012)

, aber wo ist denn der Dämpfer?


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2012)

> Das beste bike der welt.



alle jahre wieder.. bzw. dieses jahr schon zum zweiten mal


----------



## Axalp (5. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen wegen evt schlecht wetter a techno trainigstour entweder in egglofsta ( falls roland zeit hat) oder pottensta ( falls er ka zeit hat). wenn noch jemand lust hat, soll er heut noch bescheid sagen oder morgen per sms



ka Dsaid, wie immer freitags so früh morgens...

Samstag/Sonntag fahr' ich aber auf jeden Fall Tour in der Fränkischen.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2012)

Leg mal den Dä mpfer ins Auto. 




Axalp schrieb:


> ka Dsaid, wie immer freitags so früh morgens...
> 
> Samstag/Sonntag fahr' ich aber auf jeden Fall Tour in der Fränkischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

Ist der genaue tag vom wetter abhängich?


----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das beste bike der welt.



Das dir dass nicht peinlich ist mit sowas auf den Tails rum zu fahren.


----------



## Roth (6. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das dir dass nicht peinlich ist mit sowas auf den Tails rum zu fahren.


 
Peinlich ist es eigentlich immer wenn du dabei bist.


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leg mal den Dä mpfer ins Auto.



Da liegt er schon!


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2012)

Gerade in der Galerie entdeckt:


----------



## OldSchool (6. Juli 2012)

Roth schrieb:


> Peinlich ist es eigentlich immer wenn du dabei bist.



Aus Rücksicht auf dich fahre ich ja nicht so oft mit, damit du dich nicht so oft fremd schämen musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Aus Rücksicht auf dich fahre ich ja nicht so oft mit, damit du dich nicht so oft fremd schämen musst.


Du traust dich auch nur so aufzumucken, da du dir im Ernstfall die Zähne selber wieder einsetzen kannst


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du traust dich auch nur so aufzumucken, da du dir im Ernstfall die Zähne selber wieder einsetzen kannst



wo issn der "gefällt mir" button?


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2012)

ich versteh der roth anet, etz hat er mal a gscheids radl ghabt, aber so kurz wie er des gfohrn hat da lässt er ja länger  in der hosen an fohren


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> ka Dsaid, wie immer freitags so früh morgens...
> 
> Samstag/Sonntag fahr' ich aber auf jeden Fall Tour in der Fränkischen.



martina u ich fohren morgen prüllsbirkicher autobahntour mit kantentrail ab
T-feld wanderparke über pferdeloch usw, werd aber ned soo lange tour werdn, falls du mitwillst funk mich an oder schreibs eini


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich fohren morgen prüllsbirkicher autobahntour mit kantentrail ab
> T-feld wanderparke über pferdeloch usw, werd aber ned soo lange tour werdn, falls du mitwillst funk mich an oder schreibs eini



Bin dabei.

Dann häng' ich eventuell noch eine kleine Runde dran.


----------



## OldSchool (6. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du traust dich auch nur so aufzumucken, da du dir im Ernstfall die Zähne selber wieder einsetzen kannst



Wendst no aweng rum stänkerst muss ich wieder dein "dicke Lippe riskieren" Bild posten.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wendst no aweng rum stänkerst muss ich wieder dein "dicke Lippe riskieren" Bild posten.


Verdammt!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juli 2012)

Ich liebe die Post!!






[/url] 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2012)

hey bernd, wirklich schöner rasen


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2012)

ja der Rasen ist geil deswegen hat er auch Samstags keine Zeit zum biken. Baer das du jetzt schon wieder ein neues Bike hast ist ja echt ein Witz. Was hat denn an dem alten ned gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

die zugverlegung ist der bringer ^^ 

glückwunsch zum neuen


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Post!!
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



In fränkischen original Farben.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2012)

morgen 10.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz. Standart Route.


----------



## Axalp (7. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> morgen 10.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz. Standart Route.



Check!




Saddamchen schrieb:


> [/IMG]



Sauber. Schöne neue Kiste. Morgen bitte Live-Vorführung!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2012)

Die hat er uns heute schon vorgeführt. Schönes Radl! Was soll ich auch anderes sagen.


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> morgen 10.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz. Standart Route.





Axalp schrieb:


> Check!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrektur!!! *9:30!!!! *


----------



## Axalp (7. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Korrektur!!! *9:30!!!! *



Für Dich 9:30 heisst: 

Für den Rest ändert sich nichts!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Für Dich 9:30 heisst:
> 
> Für den Rest ändert sich nichts!



 Wir sollten doch mal wetten vor 9.45 tut sich nichts. Heute war er auch wieder eine 1/4 Stunde zu spät.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sollten doch mal wetten vor 9.45 tut sich nichts. Heute war er auch wieder eine 1/4 Stunde zu spät.



war heut ja a ned anders´, aus 12.30 wurde knapp 14.00 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Wo ist denn der parkplatz? Roland fährst du bei dir mitm rad los? 

*EDIT* Meld dich halt ma per phone. Ich steh vorsichtshalber ma auf =)


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der parkplatz? Roland fährst du bei dir mitm rad los?
> 
> *EDIT* Meld dich halt ma per phone. Ich steh vorsichtshalber ma auf =)



Der Parkplatz ist in der fränkischen hinter Streitberg links in der rechts Kurfe. Hab keinen Nummer von dir.


----------



## 0815p (8. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## S P (8. Juli 2012)

Kurz, aber gut wars. 
5 Minuten länger, und wir wären alle ertrunken.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2012)

2 Stunden gut durchgedrückt, hat auch mal was. Durch die Nässe wars richtig interessant.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be



Acchh der Hösel kann doch nichts. Häst uns heute mal sehen sollen
Wenn der ein Fanes hätt wär der richtig gut aber so mit einem Nicolausi kann ja nichts dabei heraus kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (8. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Acchh der Hösel kann doch nichts. Häst uns heute mal sehen sollen
> Wenn der ein Fanes hätt wär der richtig gut aber so mit einem Nicolausi kann ja nichts dabei heraus kommen.



Boh ey, ihr Treppenlutscher.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 2 Stunden gut durchgedrückt, hat auch mal was. Durch die Nässe wars richtig interessant.



Jo war leicht flutschig und gutes Tempo


----------



## kubikjch (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Berndla, echt schönes Rad was du dir da gegönnt hast.
Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be



Hauptsache beim Kuchenessen den Helm auf


----------



## Schoschi (8. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Boh ey, ihr Treppenlutscher.



Hehe, genau, und die Nicolausis schlecht machen, das sind mir die liebsten
Und wenns mal keine Treppe ist dann flasht es den Roland net......
Starte dann mal Richtung Reisberg und nimm mir ein Buschmesser mit am Besten...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hauptsache beim Kuchenessen den Helm auf



Die Nicolai Burschen haben doch alle den gleichen Normhaarschnitt ( Ausnahme schwarzes Getriebebike aus dem Fichtelgebirge) die haben den Helm zur Unterscheidung auf.
Oder ist es doch nur die Werbung.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hehe, genau, und die Nicolausis schlecht machen, das sind mir die liebsten
> Und wenns mal keine Treppe ist dann flasht es den Roland net......
> Starte dann mal Richtung Reisberg und nimm mir ein Buschmesser mit am Besten...



Ruf an, wenn du es raufgeschoben hast.


----------



## Schoschi (8. Juli 2012)

Du Sack...


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...hox---Reverb-Leitungsfuehrung-Line-Guide.html

@Saddamchen


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

servus, sagt mal welchen trail oder rute gibt es in der fränkischen die durch höhlen oder so führt? oder tunnel? such da was schönes für nächste woche könnts ihr mia do was empfehln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2012)

Schönes kleines "Türchen" gestern. Hätte aber auch nicht 5min länger dauern dürfen. 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Ruf an, wenn du es raufgeschoben hast.



Der war richtig gut...


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Schönes kleines "Türchen" gestern. Hätte aber auch nicht 5min länger dauern dürfen.
> Der war richtig gut...



Ja, über den Jägersteig zurück das hätte dann noch gepasst.Dann wären wir schön nass geworden


----------



## Schoschi (9. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der war richtig gut...



Bist auch ein Sack!

Konnt nicht anrufen, hatte kein Puste mehr zum sprechen...

Im Herbst wird sich alles ändern.....ggg


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...hox---Reverb-Leitungsfuehrung-Line-Guide.html
> 
> @Saddamchen


Danke für den Link und den Hinweis bei der Tour!
Habe mir aber gestern noch aus einem alten Gardena PVC Schlauch + Kabelbinder selbst was gebastelt. Schaut genau so aus, kostete nix, sofort verfügbar und funktioniert auch top!


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

hauptsach die leitung wird nicht abgeknickt


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hauptsach die leitung wird nicht abgeknickt



Ist bei uns Männern ja das wichtigste !!


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

könnt ihr mir keine schöne tour sagen?


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir keine schöne tour sagen?


Wie soll die Tour den aussehen? Länge, Hm, Schwierigkeit?


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

das mir egal hab genug zeit, ich kimm ja aus bareid ursprünglich und hab au mal was von ner tour gelesen die durch höhlen gehen soll oder durch schmalle tunnel und hohen trail anteil hat, weiss aber leider nicht mehr wie wo was, und ja ansonsten halt alles was man von bayreuth aus erreichen kann mitm bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2012)

Schau dir diese Tour mal an:
http://www.frankentracks.de/2009/04/die-schonste-mtb-tour-der-frankischen-schweiz/

Wurde vor Jahren mal recht gehyped und ist evtl. viel befahren?! Ich bin die Tour selbst aber nie gefahren...


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

h, mit der google route komm ich net ganz klar, sag mal wie liest du des raus in welche richtung man die rute fährt?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal anhängen


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

ich mich anhängen wo?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

an ne tour =) musst halt mitm auto anreisen oder so


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

ich weiss doch net wer wo fährt, ich hab mir ja die tour von pegnitz angeschaut aber ich weis leider nich in welche richtung man die fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> h, mit der google route komm ich net ganz klar, sag mal wie liest du des raus in welche richtung man die rute fährt?



Im Uhrzeiger-Sinn!


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

kennst du die rute?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

ich meinte bei ner hier angekündigten tour. wird aber "etwas" technisch zugehen ^^ wenig radweg und so


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2012)

Fahr heute Nachmittag eine Runde, wenn einer Lust hat!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2012)

Peter hab heute beim 3 Treppentrail in Po. die letzte komplett gefahren. Die Einfahrt is scho steil.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter hab heute beim 3 Treppentrail in Po. die letzte komplett gefahren. Die Einfahrt is scho steil.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2012)

ich funk dich morgen abend an , wegen berge


----------



## SuShu (12. Juli 2012)

Hi Ihr Lieben, mein Besuch fürs WE lässt sich nicht von den Wetterprognosen abschrecken und kommt wirklich.
Für Samstag ist Wiesenttal geplant: vllt. Trainmeusel, Adlerstein, Zwecklesgraben, Hangkantenweg usw.
Und Sonntag Egloffstein: z.B. Burggraf, Balkenstein, Augustustreppe, Frauenhöhle.

1. Wie ist denn dort die Fahrbarkeit der Wege nach dem Unwetter vor 2 Wochen?
2. Mag jemand mitfahren?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2012)

@SuShu
Wenn das Wetter so wie beschrieben wird tust du dir mit diesen Touren keinen Gefallen. Ihr werdet bei Nässe das meiste der Bergab Trails schieben. Trainmeusel und Adlerstein würde schon gehen aber der Rest ist nicht sinnvoll. Fahrt lieber vorne Musch. Qu. usw.
In Egl. das gleiche bei Nässe ausser Frauenh. alles rutschig.
Die Wege sind wieder grossteils aufgeräumt. Fahrt halt was leichteres Leutenbach, Walb. Retterner Kanzel und zurück über den Reisberg sind auch ca. 25KM und 800 HM


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2012)

Mein Wetterbericht sagt Freitag bis Sonntag durchgängig regen, ziemlich pausenlos. Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2012)

Ich will eigentlich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren.



Ich auch  - ich denke wir werden dieses Wochenende in Badeshort fahren müssen


----------



## SuShu (12. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren.


Mir würde ja schon Samstag und Sonntag reichen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2012)

Freitag Nachmittag, Samstag Nachmittag, Sonntag ganz früh da ab Mittag Regen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2012)

Hab vorhin mitbekommen das sich die Gemeinde der Fanes Fahrer auf drei erhöht.
Wenns noch mehr wird werden wir unser eigenes Chapter "Fanes fränkische Schweiz" aufmachen und beginnen mit harten Drogen wie Gels und Riegel zu dealen.
Leider kann ich dort in keine führende Position gewählt werden, da die Amtsdauer ja 2 Jahre währt.
Nächstes Jahr gibt es doch bestimmt wieder ein bestes Bike der Welt.


----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2012)

zu hart


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mitbekommen das sich die Gemeinde der Fanes Fahrer auf drei erhöht.
> Wenns noch mehr wird werden wir unser eigenes Chapter "Fanes fränkische Schweiz" aufmachen und beginnen mit harten Drogen wie Gels und Riegel zu dealen.
> Leider kann ich dort in keine führende Position gewählt werden, da die Amtsdauer ja 2 Jahre währt.
> Nächstes Jahr gibt es doch bestimmt wieder ein bestes Bike der Welt.



Wer ist denn der Glückliche?  - kann mir jetzt gar keinen vorstellen 

Und wieso erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2012)

warn gesern mal wieder alpen und trotz der miesen wettervorhersage hatten wir keinen tropfen regen bei der tour wolfi un basti waren dabei, war ne super tour mit vielen intressanten stelln, aber unser fotograf roth hat ka zeit ghabt mitzufohren, drumm hat S.P mit seine funke knipse paar bildchen gmacht, die a gut worn sen
eini stellen soll er sie selber


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Auszug der gestrigen Tour mit Peter und Wolfi



























Und ich muss üben, üben, üben..... üben usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Juli 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2012)

Super Fotos! Schön das ich nicht dabei war dann hattet ihr wenigstens Spass. Die Klamm schaut interessant aus. Nur wenn du schreist du musst üben, brauche ich nicht fahren.


----------



## S P (13. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Fotos! Schön das ich nicht dabei war dann hattet ihr wenigstens Spass. Die Klamm schaut interessant aus. Nur wenn du schreist du musst üben, brauche ich nicht fahren.



Witzbold.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder, aber wenn der Wolfi da mit dem HT fahren kann, dann wars wohl recht easy


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2012)

Da war ich auch schon... zu Fuß!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2012)

Sauber is er heut gfoan unser Liteviller.
Angsteck aufs zweite mal trotz nass. Auch alles andere Top. Etz nu a gscheits Fahrrad des wärs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (13. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag, Samstag Nachmittag, Sonntag ganz früh da ab Mittag Regen.


Was planst du für morgen bzw. am Sonntag?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2012)

Ich will morgen Mitta oder Nachmittag fahren, aber ich muss mich nach dem Wetter richten. Ich schaue morgen früh mal zum Fenster raus und ins Wetterradar dann weis ich genaueres. Sonntag auf jeden Fall früh kann auch schon ab 9.00 Uhr sein, ist auch wetterabhängig.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Etz nu a gscheits Fahrrad des wärs.



Ja hast doch noch dein 301 bei dir rumliegen, musst deine Teile nur rüberbauen. Aber das Fanes passt schon auch denk ich


----------



## SuShu (13. Juli 2012)

Tendenziell an welchem Tag wo? Ich frage, weil vielleicht kommen wir ja am Sonntag dann mal zusammen. Morgen werden wir wohl schon an späten Vormittag unterwegs sein - falls es nicht Bindfäden regnet.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Tendenziell an welchem Tag wo? Ich frage, weil vielleicht kommen wir ja am Sonntag dann mal zusammen. Morgen werden wir wohl schon an späten Vormittag unterwegs sein - falls es nicht Bindfäden regnet.


Sonntag wäre O.K. wird wohl eine Tour ab Leutenbach werden wenn das Wetter sich nicht ins bessere ändert.


----------



## SuShu (13. Juli 2012)

Dann fahren wir morgen wahrscheinlich ab Matterhornwand


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2012)

ich werd heut mittag so um 12.oo uhr matterhornparke ne tour fohren


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Tendenziell an welchem Tag wo? Ich frage, weil vielleicht kommen wir ja am Sonntag dann mal zusammen. Morgen werden wir wohl schon an späten Vormittag unterwegs sein - falls es nicht Bindfäden regnet.



Wann wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd heut mittag so um 12.oo uhr matterhornparke ne tour fohren



da werd ich auch mal dazukommen.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2012)

alles klar, aber ich fohr mitn baron, d.h ka grosse tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2012)

@wolfi
fährst du morgen wenns wetter passt früh ca 10.00uhr stabrüchl???????????


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd heut mittag so um 12.oo uhr matterhornparke ne tour fohren



Bin dabei.


----------



## SuShu (14. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd heut mittag so um 12.oo uhr matterhornparke ne tour fohren


12:00 Matterhorn hatten wir auch anvisiert. Bis dann


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klar, aber ich fohr mitn baron, d.h ka grosse tour



ich fahr auch mit, auch mitm baron und auch ka große tour


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2012)

hey andreas, wo bist du wieder rumgegurkt?? fährt voraus und am pavilion war er nemmer do, bin dann wieder zurück gfohrn , hab dich aber nemmer gsehen, hab dann noch zu wanderer gsagt, wenns dich sehn sollns dir sagen wir treffen uns dann wieder am auto


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey andreas, wo bist du wieder rumgegurkt?? fährt voraus und am pavilion war er nemmer do, bin dann wieder zurück gfohrn , hab dich aber nemmer gsehen, hab dann noch zu wanderer gsagt, wenns dich sehn sollns dir sagen wir treffen uns dann wieder am auto



Bin, als du halblinks fahren gesagt hast, um die Scheune rum gefahren weil ich nicht wusste wos lang geht und habe euch dann verpasst. Bin dann bisschen hin und her gefahren und habe dann die Oma mit dem Hund gefragt wo es zum Pav. geht. Bin dann hin gefahren, runter gefahren habe die Wanderer (die haben nur gesagt dass ihr mich sucht mehr nicht) getroffen dann nochmal zur Binghöhle hoch  rüber zur Straße dann runter und Richtung Matterhornparke wo ich euch noch gesehen habe.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2012)

Schee wars mal wieder, rutschig hat auch gepasst. Zu Lachen hatten wir auch genug was will man mehr.


----------



## Cellini (15. Juli 2012)

Fährt heut jemand?


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Fährt heut jemand?



um 10.00uhr in nürnberg am stabrüchla, mehr techno als tour
treffpkt
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.388968,11.11082&num=1&t=h&z=19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (15. Juli 2012)

Wo ist das,?war noch nicht dort

Danke, bis gleich dann!


----------



## Cellini (15. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne und lehrreiche Tour heute mal wieder  , hat echt Spass gemacht.

@Roland: was macht die Kralle, gehts wieder?


----------



## SuShu (15. Juli 2012)

Dank nochmal an Peter fürs Guiden gestern.
Waren heute im Trubachtal: Augustusf., Frauenh., dann Studesteig geschaut (aber wie zu erwarten zu nass), nach Affalterthal hoch und zur Quelle runter, zum Abschluss Balkenstein. Besuch ist außer Aug-treppe und Balkensteintreppe alles gefahren. Hab` alle Fahrspuren brav entfernt. Wenn noch welche zu finden sind, dann sind die nicht von uns.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> . Hab` alle Fahrspuren brav entfernt. Wenn noch welche zu finden sind, dann sind die nicht von uns.



Top.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Sehr schöne und lehrreiche Tour heute mal wieder  , hat echt Spass gemacht.
> 
> @Roland: was macht die Kralle, gehts wieder?



Ja mal was neues. Geschwollen mit leichten Anlassfarben.


----------



## daniel_ohio (15. Juli 2012)

Hey ho liebe Gemeinschaft 
waren die letzte zeit wieder etwas unterwegs, wenns euch mal langweilig wird könnt euch damit etwas bespaßen  

Canada:      [ame="http://vimeo.com/33823909"]Canada Roadtrip 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]
Mallorca:     [ame="http://vimeo.com/39967889"]Mallorca 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]
Finale:        http://www.pinkbike.com/video/265414/
ach und unser kumpane der olli is grad mal wieder in canada unterwegs:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/267722/

@ Metzi:  im August und September können wir gern mal wieder fahren da haben wir wieder zeit  

grüße daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2012)

hay daniel, super vids und klasse gschnitten, hoff oli kommt diesmal heil wieder zurück


----------



## Axalp (16. Juli 2012)

Sau geile Videos. Steigert die Vorfreunde umso mehr! 

Crabapple hits => Aua aua aua. Warum kenn ich nur Leute, die sich dabei voll zerlegen?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Crabapple hits => Aua aua aua. Warum kenn ich nur Leute, die sich dabei voll zerlegen?



... passt blos auf das es nicht noch mehr werden!


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2012)

ich fohr morgen klumpentaltour ab tüchersfeld um 15.30 uhr grosse runden, wenn aner mitfohren will sms schicken


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2012)

zur abwechslung fohr ich morgen mal a tour, um 13.15uhr rotenb


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen klumpentaltour ab tüchersfeld um 15.30 uhr grosse runden, wenn aner mitfohren will sms schicken





peter metz schrieb:


> zur abwechslung fohr ich morgen mal a tour, um 13.15uhr rotenb


----------



## MisterCool (19. Juli 2012)

@daniel

Die Muskelpakete sind schon beeindruckend


----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2012)

am sonntag solls wetter ganz gut werden, samstag solls pissen, was woll mer machen??? egglofstaner gebiet werd noch nass sen, fränkische is noch nass, hat heut des öfteren gscheid gepisst, was gut zu fohren were, is stabrüchla .
@wolfi zeit zum guiden?? am sonntag
wer were denn noch dabei


----------



## SuShu (20. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> am sonntag solls wetter ganz gut werden, samstag solls pissen, was woll mer machen??? egglofstaner gebiet werd noch nass sen, fränkische is noch nass, hat heut des öfteren gscheid gepisst, was gut zu fohren were, is stabrüchla .
> @wolfi zeit zum guiden?? am sonntag
> wer were denn noch dabei


Sonntag bin ich wohl wieder da. Dann wäre ich gerne dabei - wo auch immer


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi zeit zum guiden?? am sonntag



Ne, leider nicht, am Sonntag ist »Rückenwindtour«.
http://www.nuernberg.adfc.webseiten.../07/22/caltype/termin/rueckenwindtour_vi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht, am Sonntag ist »Rückenwindtour«.
> http://www.nuernberg.adfc.webseiten.../07/22/caltype/termin/rueckenwindtour_vi.html



alles klar, vielleicht hat S.P zeit zum guiden


----------



## S P (20. Juli 2012)

Gerne. Sind ja noch ein paar Dinge vom letzten Mal nachzuholen.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2012)

@roland
lösch mal dei Pn, man kann dir nix mer schicken du hirsch


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @roland
> lösch mal dei Pn, man kann dir nix mer schicken du hirsch



+Hab ich gemacht Jetzt bekomm ich bestimmt wieder sexuell anzügliche Pn`s vom Breyer. Der kann ned versteh das es auch noch grössere gibt.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2012)

Roland, trag doch mal deinen Vollcarbonflitzer unter Bikes ein, damit jeder weiß was du für einer bist 
Gute Technotour heute, wenige hm+km bei top Wetter


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr' morgen eine Tour mit viel km und ++Hm ab Leutenbach. Wer mitfahren möchte (auch abschnittsweise) soll sich melden. Gruß


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gute Konditour heute, viele hm+km (35 und 850) bei teilweise schlechtem Wetter


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, trag doch mal deinen Vollcarbonflitzer unter Bikes ein, damit jeder weiß was du für einer bist


Werd mich eh jetzt mal im Rennrad Forum anmelden.
Bin dieses ewige rumgejammere vom Peter über Konditouren leid. Der will echt keinen Meter zuviel fahren, zu jeder Tour muss man ihn zwingen.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2012)

na hoffentlich pack ich dienstag die tour, endlose Hm bergauf und extreme technostelln abwerts, oh mann, kann bestimmt die tage nemmer schlafen, roland, du musst dann mei rad den berg hoch tragen, und mich hinterher, immer der letzte bergauf und bergab des ewige geschiebe, macht doch keinen spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na hoffentlich pack ich dienstag die tour, endlose Hm bergauf und extreme technostelln abwerts, oh mann, kann bestimmt die tage nemmer schlafen, roland, du musst dann mei rad den berg hoch tragen, und mich hinterher, immer der letzte bergauf und bergab des ewige geschiebe, macht doch keinen spass




*HHeeyy* das sind doch meine Worte die ich dir vor jeder Tour vorbete.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

Ach ja neuestes Update Fanes 14,95 Kg Aber immer noch bleischwer beim hochheben. Konfiszierte Rohre kann diese Kiste noch nicht haben, ich denke das ist noch voll Material.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *HHeeyy* das sind doch meine Worte die ich dir vor jeder Tour vorbete.



komm, du bist bis jetzt jede tour hoch u auch runter gekommen, sei zufrieden damit und geniess die aussicht, werd bestimmt a top tour, u vergiss ned dei kamera und karte


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> komm, du bist bis jetzt jede tour hoch u auch runter gekommen, sei zufrieden damit und geniess die aussicht, werd bestimmt a top tour, u vergiss ned dei kamera und karte



*Scheiss Panorama*


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich fahr' morgen eine Tour mit viel km und ++Hm ab Leutenbach. Wer mitfahren möchte (auch abschnittsweise) soll sich melden. Gruß



häste eher was gsagt, were ich dabei gwesen, aber morgen is scho verplant


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2012)

Wer kommt nu morgen alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Scheiss Panorama*



Geht ihr wieder nach Hamburg zum Vertriden`?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Geht ihr wieder nach Hamburg zum Vertriden`?



Ne diesmal wollen wir in Sylt starten, da sollen die Dünen höher sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne diesmal wollen wir in Sylt starten, da sollen die Dünen höher sein.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wer kommt nu morgen alles mit?



roland, cristian, ich, und wahrscheinlich auch wolfi.


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2012)

Dachte Wolfi macht einen dekadenten Ausflug mit "midm Zug züruck"?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

Die haben Probleme mit dem Rückenwind. Der bläst aus der falschen Richtung.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juli 2012)

Habe mal nachgerechnet wie viele Weizen ich im STB für den Preis des anteiligen Bayern-Tickets bekomme.
Es waren einige - vermutlich sogar mehr wie ich vertrage. 
Praktisch denken ...


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2012)




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2012)

In Alkoholeinheiten rechnen, eben ein echter Franke!!
Ãbrigens habe deinen LRS jetzt schon einige KM bewegt richtig schÃ¶n so in schwarz. Brauchte mir auch nichts mehr dazubestellen. Die Die Nabenenden fÃ¼r 142 mm hatt ich noch rumliegen und die Achse habe ich aufgebohrt. Passt! Locker mal 60â¬ gespart. Nur was soll ich jetzt dafÃ¼r kaufen?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In Alkoholeinheiten rechnen, eben ein echter Franke!!
> Übrigens habe deinen LRS jetzt schon einige KM bewegt richtig schön so in schwarz. Brauchte mir auch nichts mehr dazubestellen. Die Die Nabenenden für 142 mm hatt ich noch rumliegen und die Achse habe ich aufgebohrt. Passt! Locker mal 60 gespart. Nur was soll ich jetzt dafür kaufen?



A Schäufala aufm Bierkeller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (21. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wer kommt nu morgen alles mit?


Wann geht´s denn los? Und Stb?


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2012)

10 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## Axalp (21. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In Alkoholeinheiten rechnen, eben ein echter Franke!!... Locker mal 60 gespart. Nur was soll ich jetzt dafür kaufen?



Wie viel Bier bekommst dafür denn vom Römer? Reicht wahrscheinlich nur 1 oder 2 Abende. 





peter metz schrieb:


> häste eher was gsagt, were ich dabei gwesen, aber morgen is scho verplant



Passt scho'. Ich muss halt mal wieder bissl km und Hm machen, sonst wäre ich auch zum STB gekommen.


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2012)

steinbrüchlein bin ich nächstes mal auch dabei. heute leider schon verplant. wir müssen da mal eine techniksession machen. habe ich schon weig nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## SuShu (22. Juli 2012)

Ich müsste ja eigentlich auch km+hm machen, aber das Steinbrüchlein lockt doch mehr.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)

nächstes mal, wenn wieder alles profis fahren, geh ich auch mit..


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

Sodele...schee woars uns Wetter hat au gpasst.

[email protected]




"Genau daaaa musst du lang!"




Neue Linie -  



Und das Video dazu.

Man beachte dazu den 2.05m großen Roland im Höhenvergleich...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

Ja was war das wieder für eine Tour. Diesmal hats mich erst nach 2 Stunden gelegt aber dafür an der selben Stelle zweimal.
Die Finger tun jetzt auch rechts weh nicht nur links. 
Lustig wars extrem, und ich werd diesen scheizz Steinbruch schon noch in die Knie zwingen.
@Sushu toll gefahren.
Die anderen drei wie die Nachtwächter


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2012)

"Genau daa musst du lang" habe ich mich nie getraut :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> "Genau daa musst du lang" habe ich mich nie getraut :-(



Nach dem 734 Versuch und dem öffnen meines Heckdämpfers hab ichs dann doch noch geschafft.
Ich hoff ich habe im Wald keinen verschreckt mit meiner Flucherei. 
Die Stelle war eine Rechtskehre und feuchtund man sieht auf dem Bild nicht alles.


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn die Stelle. Der Einstieg oben ist schon elend steil und wenn man bei der kehre was falsch macht, braucht man unten gute Freunde, die einen vor dem Absturz bewahren. Vorausgesetzt man hat welche


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Juli 2012)

Des ganze Gschmarie ist immer noch das Beste. Biken wird für mich immer mehr zur Nebensache. 
Roland ich hab mitgezählt, es waren nur 733 Versuche, Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich eben aus. 

Schei..e, ich brauch größere Klamotten, die Sachen laufen über die Jahre immer mehr ein ...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Des ganze Gschmarie ist immer noch das Beste. Biken wird für mich immer mehr zur Nebensache.
> Roland ich hab mitgezählt, es waren nur 733 Versuche, Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich eben aus.
> 
> Schei..e, ich brauch größere Klamotten, die Sachen laufen über die Jahre immer mehr ein ...



Ne lass mal die Klamotten, so sieht man jede Muskelbepackte Stelle deines duch jahrelanges knallhartes Training gestählten Adonis Körpers


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

Hab noch was gefunden
https://www.dropbox.com/s/10x9slge32o8u8s/20120715_101737.avi
Peter steht immer im Weg (Gottseidank)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ndxgi5ypjmkylq/20120715_101639.avi


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/10x9slge32o8u8s/20120715_101737.avi



Da ist eindeutig die Zugstufe am Dämpferchen zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Da ist eindeutig die Zugstufe am Dämpferchen zu schnell.



Hatte die zwei Vids noch gar nicht gesehen, auch das nicht wo mich der Peter vom Rad gestossen hat.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juli 2012)

Schaut ja wieder nach ner Menge Gaudi aus, so ein sch* das ich net mit konnte -.-



> Peter steht immer im Weg (Gottseidank)
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ndxgi5ypj...715_101639.avi



Schön wie du den Peter wegkickst


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut ja wieder nach ner Menge Gaudi aus, so ein sch* das ich net mit konnte -.-



Ja schade. Hättest mit uns sicher ne menge Spaß gehabt.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut ja wieder nach ner Menge Gaudi aus, so ein sch* das ich net mit konnte -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Schön wie du den Peter wegkickst


Er hat mich vom Rad gestossen


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage der Perspektive... trotzdem schön weg gekickt.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Perspektive... trotzdem schön weg gekickt.


War eine der ersten Ecken, bin schon froh wenn da jemand steht.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schön wie du den Peter wegkickst





RolandMC schrieb:


> Er hat mich vom Rad gestossen



Beim Klettern wird das als _dynamische_ Sicherung bezeichnet.
Der Fangstoß wird reduziert, wodurch die auftretenden Belastungen auf Mensch und Material deutlich verringert werden.

Im Vergleich dazu wäre der Baum im Video eine rein _statische_ Sicherung.
Die Folgen für das Material sind hier dokumentiert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9602899&postcount=2267

Des Weiteren gibt es noch die _halbdynamische _Sicherung, hierunter versteht man z. B. Bäume mit einem Stammdurchmesser von 20-40mm.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Beim Klettern wird das als _dynamische_ Sicherung bezeichnet.
> Der Fangstoß wird reduziert, wodurch die auftretenden Belastungen auf Mensch und Material deutlich verringert werden.
> 
> Im Vergleich dazu wäre der Baum im Video eine rein _statische_ Sicherung.
> ...



Danke für dein morgentliches Fachwissen Es gibt aber noch den Fängerstoß wobei die sichernde Person dann mehr Blessuren hat als der aus der Linie gesegelte Biker. Leider bildlich nicht dokumentiert (Brotzeittrail).


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für dein morgentliches Fachwissen Es gibt aber noch den Fängerstoß wobei die sichernde Person dann mehr Blessuren hat als der aus der Linie gesegelte Biker. Leider bildlich nicht dokumentiert (Brotzeittrail).



Danke für den Hinweis, in meiner Dissertation gibt es bereits ein entsprechendes Kapitel ...


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Beim Klettern wird das als _dynamische_ Sicherung bezeichnet.
> Der Fangstoß wird reduziert, wodurch die auftretenden Belastungen auf Mensch und Material deutlich verringert werden.
> 
> Im Vergleich dazu wäre der Baum im Video eine rein _statische_ Sicherung.
> ...



Und wie würdest du diese Art der Sicherung bezeichnen?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juli 2012)

Wer die Todestreppe fährt, muss mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen ...
Im Vordergrund sehe ich einen Flugfeldlotsen, der steht da genau richtig!


----------



## S P (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte das jetzt auch so interpretiert.





Nicht immer ist der gewünschte Fall-Vektor auch machbar.

Vielleicht wollte er auch nur den SAG ablesen.


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juli 2012)

Schade das ich keine Zeit hatte. Ich muss an so einer Runde auch unbedingt mal teilnehmen


----------



## MisterCool (23. Juli 2012)

> Hab noch was gefunden


 
Als Anfänger finde ich immer wieder sehr "elegant" das ruhige, gezielte seitliche Versetzen des Hinterrads, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich eine der einfacheren Übungen ist.

Gibt es Videos im Netz wie man es lernen kann? Wie heisst das (dann kann ich auch selbst danach suchen)?


----------



## rebirth (23. Juli 2012)

Such halt ma nach spitzkehren oder umsetzen.


----------



## MisterCool (23. Juli 2012)

Danke, gefunden


----------



## Schoschi (24. Juli 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wer die Todestreppe fährt, muss mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen ...
> Im Vordergrund sehe ich einen Flugfeldlotsen, der steht da genau richtig!



hehe, so schauts aus.....


----------



## lowfat (25. Juli 2012)

geht am Sonntag was zamm? Steinbrüchlein oder Fränkische?


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2012)

@red
ich will fotos sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @red
> ich will fotos sehen



Ja aber das sind so viele. Irgend einer hat so einen schwarzen Nudelsuppentopf auf und grün blaue Kleidung, schaut aus wie a Babagai.
Werd sie jetzt mal bearbeiten.

p.s. Schwimmbad hat 24° ich geh jetzt erst mal baden.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

Fertig mit Baden und Pizzaessen.
Gestern am See. Zwei Gipfelschönheiten hatten Interesse (nicht nur) an unseren Rädern 



Auch bergauf sehr schön.









Thomas dynamisch






Wolfi unterm Gipfel






Peter an einer Engstelle.



Steil






Wolfi



Peter






Sausteil


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2012)

hey red  gut gmacht, dankschö


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red  gut gmacht, dankschö



Werds morgen mal in die schlechtesten Freeride und Singletrails stellen.


----------



## thomas.h (25. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werds morgen mal in die schlechtesten Freeride und Singletrails stellen.



 War sehr cool!

Für den Hochtourenthread reichts ja um ein paar einzelne Meter leider nicht


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juli 2012)

Die Bilder sind super geworden, trail schaut auch schön flowig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> War sehr cool!
> 
> Für den Hochtourenthread reichts ja um ein paar einzelne Meter leider nicht



Hochtouren geht ja erst ab 2000m los. Hoch hats sich aber schon wie 2500m angefühlt. Aber dein Weg war 1000 mal besser als unser erster.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind super geworden, trail schaut auch schön flowig aus



Es waren auch flowige Abschnitte dabei! Wenige und kurz.


----------



## thomas.h (25. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hochtouren geht ja erst ab 2000m los. Hoch hats sich aber schon wie 2500m angefühlt. Aber dein Weg war 1000 mal besser als unser erster.



Und brauchen 500hm Tragepassage. Ich denke, wenn wir die Höhenmeter, die wir für Mehrfachversuche noch gemacht haben, dazurechnen - dann haben wir die 2000er Grenze geknackt


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2012)

und nachn roland sei gefluche ham wir eh 3000 hm gmacht


----------



## thomas.h (25. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> und nachn roland sei gefluche ham wir eh 3000 hm gmacht



... mir wars, als fluchte er am meisten, als wir überhaupt keine Höhen/Tiefenmeter gemacht haben 

Irgendwann hats einfach aufgehört...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt die Querung war ja auch zum kotzen, aber der Trail danach war das fluchen wert.


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2012)

Erstklassige Aktion Kollegen! Daumen hoch!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Juli 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Erstklassige Aktion Kollegen! Daumen hoch!


Hey Wolfi, wo gibt es den die transparenten Knie/Ellbogen Protektoren?? 
Die Handschuhe schauen dafür aus als wenn sie einem Atomschlag standhalten könnten!!

Ist echt klasse wenn der Roland Photos macht denn....... er ist auf keinem drauf!!!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

Des nächste mal mach ich Bilder oben an der Kanzel dann bist du auch mal drauf.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des nächste mal mach ich Bilder oben an der Kanzel dann bist du auch mal drauf.


Das würdest du für mich machen mein Hase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich nicht für Dich. Aber wenn ich mal wieder Kanzel fahre nehme ich meinen Foto mit. Ich werde dich bestimmt oben treffen da du eh nur zur Kanzel fährst.


----------



## lowfat (26. Juli 2012)

uaaaah, was macht ihr denn für zeugs während ich in der arbeit sitze? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sehr schöne bilder. sieht nach einer supertour aus


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des nächste mal mach ich Bilder oben an der Kanzel dann bist du auch mal drauf.



Kanzel, was isn das, ein neuer Geheimtrail?


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2012)

morgen um 13.45uhr egglofsta technick tour mit schaschlicktrail augustustreppn usw usw, wenn aner mitfohren will soll ers heut noch sagen, morgen nemmer online


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 13.45uhr egglofsta technick tour mit schaschlicktrail augustustreppn usw usw, wenn aner mitfohren will soll ers heut noch sagen, morgen nemmer online



Mit dir fährt doch eh kanner, dei CC Touren hält doch niemand durch. Morgen 33°


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit dir fährt doch eh kanner, dei CC Touren hält doch niemand durch. Morgen 33°



orsch schau bloss das du dabei bist, kannst wieder aweng rumfluchen


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> orsch schau bloss das du dabei bist, kannst wieder aweng rumfluchen



Na do is ka Querung dabei. Fahrn wir kurz oder mit langer Hose und Trikot.


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na do is ka Querung dabei. Fahrn wir kurz oder mit langer Hose und Trikot.



wir fahren lang mit kurz


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir fahren *lang* mit kurz



Roland tut mir etz scho leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir fahren lang mit kurz


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland tut mir etz scho leid



na, morgen werds ned sooo narrisch, ist zu warm für lange touren


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na, morgen werds ned sooo narrisch, ist zu warm für lange touren



Alles unter 1000hm ist bei dir doch kurz oder? 

Was hastn vor so km/hm mäßig? eigtl wollt ich moin früh um 9 iwo starten.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Alles unter 1000hm ist bei dir doch kurz oder?
> 
> Was hastn vor so km/hm mäßig? eigtl wollt ich moin früh um 9 iwo starten.





peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 13.45uhr egglofsta technick tour mit schaschlicktrail augustustreppn usw usw, wenn aner mitfohren will soll ers heut noch sagen, morgen nemmer online


.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juli 2012)

Roland, ich kenn doch die Trails da gar net, weder schaschlik noch augustus noch usw usw 
also kp wie weit/hoch das is.
edit: naja woscht, werd denk ich eh früh wenns noch <25° is fohrn.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2012)

da es heute nur ne kurze techno runde war, werd ich morgen früh um 1000uhr ab r-bühl ne tour fahren, ca 35km u min 1000hm, kann auch mehr werden, falls jemand mitwill soll er bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juli 2012)

Bin heut ab rothenbühl gefahren bis altersheim trail. gibts da eigentlich einen brauchbaren weg zurück? bin danach direkt nach links hoch gefahren und bin dann die erste hälfte vom trail nach eng zurück gefahren.. 750hm/34km, war recht platt.
den mm vertstar konnt ich etz auch mal gescheit testen, u.a. zweckles ging perfekt trotz leicht nassen stufen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2012)

Die Technorunde war heute groß genug 5 Trails mit Höllentrail waren auch mindestens 700HM ausserdem bin ich die Augustustreppe 2 x gefahren das zählt mindestens 600 HM bergab.
Werd morgen auch so mindestens 70 KM - 80KM radeln (*was will da der Metzler mit seiner 08/15 Tour*) wenn einer mit will sollte er über ein Rennradl verfügen Start 10.00 Leutenbach beim Jochen. leutenbach, Ebs, Pottenstein, Richtung Bronn, Weidensees, Obertrubach, Egl., Kirchehrenbach Leutenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin heut ab rothenbühl gefahren bis altersheim trail. gibts da eigentlich einen brauchbaren weg zurück? bin danach direkt nach links hoch gefahren und bin dann die erste hälfte vom trail nach eng zurück gefahren.. 750hm/34km, war recht platt.
> den mm vertstar konnt ich etz auch mal gescheit testen, u.a. zweckles ging perfekt trotz leicht nassen stufen.



Wetter war heute ein guter Trainingspartner. Gute Tour.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> da es heute nur ne kurze techno runde war, werd ich morgen früh um 1000uhr ab r-bühl ne tour fahren, ca 35km u min 1000hm, kann auch mehr werden, falls jemand mitwill soll er bescheid geben



Bin mit dabei. Müsste aber so gegeb 15.00 Uhr wieder am Auto sein. Geht das ?


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin mit dabei. Müsste aber so gegeb 15.00 Uhr wieder am Auto sein. Geht das ?



geht freilich


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin mit dabei. Müsste aber so gegeb 15.00 Uhr wieder am Auto sein. Geht das ?



Dusche inklusive, vergess dein Handtuch nicht ...
http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht freilich


Ist dass beim Freibad Ebersbach?


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dusche inklusive, vergess dein Handtuch nicht ...
> http://www.wetteronline.de/dldlrad.htm



Ich nehme wie beim letzten Mal den Regenschirm mit.

Sch.. auf dem Wetteradar sieht es echt nicht gut aus. Wir mach nochmal kurz nach 9.00 Uhr einen kleinen Check.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist dass beim Freibad Ebersbach?
> 
> 
> Ich nehme wie beim letzten Mal den Regenschirm mit.
> ...



bei uns gewitterts grad wie sau, und schütt wie aus eimern, ich denk ich lass es mal lieber


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei uns gewitterts grad wie sau, und schütt wie aus eimern, ich denk ich lass es mal lieber



Hast du das Wetterradar angeschaut? Sieht aus als wäre das gröbste bald vorbei.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2012)

So zurück von der Tour. Gestartet wegen Regen erst um 10.30 aber 82 KM 480HM Schnitt  knapp 28. Bestes Wetter, aber Forchheim Erlangen machen den Schnitt kaputt. Ampeln abbiegen usw. Sind quasi beim Peter vor der Haustüre vorbeigefahren wenn ich gewusst hätte das er nicht fährt hätte er einen Kaffee springen lassen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So zurück von der Tour. Gestartet wegen Regen erst um 10.30 aber 82 KM 480HM Schnitt  knapp 28. Bestes Wetter, aber Forchheim Erlangen machen den Schnitt kaputt. Ampeln abbiegen usw. Sind quasi beim Peter vor der Haustüre vorbeigefahren wenn ich gewusst hätte das er nicht fährt hätte er einen Kaffee springen lassen müssen.



sind doch gefahren , aber klumpentaltour, und des beste war, alles stauptrocken, zuhause hats gepisst bis kurz vor pottensta noch regen dann tour gstartet , wetter war sonnig u warm und trails alles top trocken , keine ahnung, aber ich glaub die pottenstaner ham an guten draht zum wetter gott.
andreas ist heut gut drauf gwesen, kontiemässig top und fahrtechnickmässig wie ausgewechselt zur letzmaligen tour, ist sogar todestreppe aufs erste mal ohne fehler durch
ach ja, rennradfuzis bekommen bei mir keinen kaffee


----------



## macmount (28. Juli 2012)

wie schauts aus - Di Mi oder Fr nächste Woche mit einer nichtsoviel Technik und nichtsoviel Konditour - hat jemand Zeit - Lust oder Mitleid? Habe allerdings erst ab ca. 19:00 Zeit


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> wie schauts aus - Di Mi oder Fr nächste Woche mit einer nichtsoviel Technik und nichtsoviel Konditour - hat jemand Zeit - Lust oder Mitleid? Habe allerdings erst ab ca. 19:00 Zeit



Frag mal an Breyer (is ja schon Nightride), aber der war gestern total voll er wurde gesehen, Schnaps und Cola ausn Sektkühler.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sind doch gefahren , aber klumpentaltour, und des beste war, alles stauptrocken, zuhause hats gepisst bis kurz vor pottensta noch regen dann tour gstartet , wetter war sonnig u warm und trails alles top trocken , keine ahnung, aber ich glaub die pottenstaner ham an guten draht zum wetter gott.
> andreas ist heut gut drauf gwesen, kontiemässig top und fahrtechnickmässig wie ausgewechselt zur letzmaligen tour, ist sogar todestreppe aufs erste mal ohne fehler durch
> ach ja, rennradfuzis bekommen bei mir keinen kaffee



Schlechter als letztes mal hat er ja nicht mehr werden können hast du ihm wohl auf den Zahn gefühlt. 
ich will auch keinen Kaffee von dir du MTB Hansl.


----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> sind doch gefahren , aber klumpentaltour, und des beste war, alles stauptrocken, zuhause hats gepisst bis kurz vor pottensta noch regen dann tour gstartet , wetter war sonnig u warm und trails alles top trocken , keine ahnung, aber ich glaub die pottenstaner ham an guten draht zum wetter gott.
> andreas ist heut gut drauf gwesen, kontiemässig top und fahrtechnickmässig wie ausgewechselt zur letzmaligen tour, ist sogar todestreppe aufs erste mal ohne fehler durch
> ach ja, rennradfuzis bekommen bei mir keinen kaffee


Wir waren Gräfenberg Richtung Trubachtal und der Regen kam - wie bestellt - erst als wir wieder im Zug zurück saßen. Aber in Nermbersch wars dann auch wieder trocken. 
Und die Mädels haben sich richtig gut geschlagen. Das nächste Mal müssen die was Schwereres fahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Frag mal an Breyer (is ja schon Nightride), aber der war gestern total voll er wurde gesehen, Schnaps und Cola ausn Sektkühler.


Scheh wors!!!!!


----------



## lowfat (29. Juli 2012)

Hier die Bilder zum heutigen Polizei- und Feuerwehreinsatz. Ach ja, geradelt simmer auch


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2012)

Hmm, Rehbraten. 

Aber sonst wars topp!


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hmm, Rehbraten.
> 
> Aber sonst wars topp!



ja, war lustig, hoff den roland hats a gfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war lustig, hoff den roland hats a gfallen


Nur wenn er genug zu fluchen hatte. Wenn er still war, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## S P (29. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Nur wenn er genug zu fluchen hatte. Wenn er still war, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.



Immerhin haben wir heute schon einen größeren Teil der Runde mit ihm fahren können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich glaube ganz fest daran, dass wir irgendwann mal eine komplette Runde schaffen.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Nur wenn er genug zu fluchen hatte. Wenn er still war, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.



Ich war heute still Heimwärts habens mich dann noch geblitzt War heut ned so mein Ding.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war lustig, hoff den roland hats a gfallen


Am schönsten wars dann zum Auto hin als du nicht mehr dabei warst.
Ach ja in Hunde******** bin ich auch noch gefahren, alles in allem ein gelungener Tag.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juli 2012)

Rehbock und der Schwelbrand waren heut bisl viel auf ein mal. Naja gut, dass wir uns gekümmert haben. 
Biken war top, STB ist top! Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal 

@Roland
Kopf hoch, jeder hat mal nen sscchhh..önen Tag.


----------



## S P (30. Juli 2012)

_Am Wernloch kam es durch Selbstentzündung zu einem Waldbrand. Es waren ca. 10qm betroffen. *(Gelände*)*Radfahrer konnten bereits in der Entstehungsphase die Ausbreitung mit Wasser verhindern.
Die alarmierte Feuerwehr übernahm die Nachlöscharbeiten._
Quelle

***hinzugefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (30. Juli 2012)

super recherchiert


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juli 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...r-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html

Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis man auch in Bayern gegen die "militante rasende Szene" vorgeht? Ich verfolge die ganzen Diskussionen rund um das Fahrradverbot in Hessen jetzt schon eine Weile und die Stimmen, die aus der Öffentlichkeit und der Presse kommen sind wirklich harter Tobak. Biker werden als hirnlose Idioten dargestellt, die durch ihren Sport Tiere töten und ganze Wälder vernichten. Fehlt nur noch der Vorwurf, dass wir Wanderer über den Haufen fahren. 
Wenn sich die äußert starke Jäger- und Försterlobby in Bayern zusammentut, dann befürchte ich, dass wir auch in Bayern nichts gegen ein Radverbot auf Trails bewirken können.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2012)

werd mittwoch um 15.45uhr ab r-bühl a tourlein starten min 1000hm, falls aner mitfohren will


----------



## SuShu (30. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch um 15.45uhr ab r-bühl a tourlein starten min 1000hm, falls aner mitfohren will


wollndäädischo abbekönneduhined


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...r-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html
> 
> Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis man auch in Bayern gegen die "militante rasende Szene" vorgeht? Ich verfolge die ganzen Diskussionen rund um das Fahrradverbot in Hessen jetzt schon eine Weile und die Stimmen, die aus der Öffentlichkeit und der Presse kommen sind wirklich harter Tobak. Biker werden als hirnlose Idioten dargestellt, die durch ihren Sport Tiere töten und ganze Wälder vernichten. Fehlt nur noch der Vorwurf, dass wir Wanderer über den Haufen fahren.
> Wenn sich die äußert starke Jäger- und Försterlobby in Bayern zusammentut, dann befürchte ich, dass wir auch in Bayern nichts gegen ein Radverbot auf Trails bewirken können.



Es gibt überall solche und solche, was ich aber nie verstehen werde, ist die Rodung des Waldes mit riesigen Erntemaschinen die den Boden über Jahre verdichten. Da gehts ums Geld da ist es Wurscht. Zieh eine Bremsspur und der gleiche der den Havester angaschiert hat, schreit dir hinterher du machst den Boden kaputt die Bäume können nicht mehr durch die Wurzel atmen weil der Boden durch deine Reifen verdichtet wurde.
*Also Baronverbot für alle!! Es wird wieder NN gefahren*


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch um 15.45uhr ab r-bühl a tourlein starten min 1000hm, falls aner mitfohren will


Wenns Wetter einigermaßen erträglich ist und ich es zeitlich schaffe komme ich mit. Gib dir aber noch mal bescheid.


----------



## JulH (30. Juli 2012)

servus, 
ich meld mich auch mal wieder  
@Peter und Roland: am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei, wär cool wenns mal wieder klappen würde!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> servus,
> ich meld mich auch mal wieder
> @Peter und Roland: am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei, wär cool wenns mal wieder klappen würde!




Ah Sylvesterurlaub


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenn sich die äußert starke Jäger- und Försterlobby in Bayern zusammentut, dann befürchte ich, dass wir auch in Bayern nichts gegen ein Radverbot auf Trails bewirken können.


Verbote werden ignoriert und gut is es!  Wer soll den ein solches Verbot umsetzen? Die Polizei hat glaube ich wichtigers zu tun. Also gaaaaaanz ruhig!


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> servus,
> ich meld mich auch mal wieder
> @Peter und Roland: am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei, wär cool wenns mal wieder klappen würde!



, hoff du kennst dich noch aus in der fankenheimat
also bist mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (31. Juli 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Verbote werden ignoriert und gut is es!  Wer soll den ein solches Verbot umsetzen? Die Polizei hat glaube ich wichtigers zu tun. Also gaaaaaanz ruhig!



Im Prinzip geb ich dir recht, aber falls das irgendwann kommen sollte, wer weiß ob überhaupt, dann haben die immer noch eine Möglichkeit dir ans Bein zu pissen  - hatte da schon mal so eine Begegnung mit einem Jäger und seinem Hund...


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2012)

@red
und hast die stell noch gschafft oder is dei kist gflogen


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @red
> und hast die stell noch gschafft oder is dei kist gflogen


Hob den Reifen a bissala aufpumpt die Zugstufen langsamer gmacht und durch war ich.
Der Brotzeittrail danach war a Kinderspiel. Bin nan durchgfoan und hob drozdem ka Brodzeid grichd.
Des Rod darf doch ned fliegn des hod ja heud die Treppn komplett gschaffd. Nur leider ohne mich.


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geb ich dir recht, aber falls das irgendwann kommen sollte, wer weiß ob überhaupt, dann haben die immer noch eine Möglichkeit dir ans Bein zu pissen  - hatte da schon mal so eine Begegnung mit einem Jäger und seinem Hund...



Hatte auch schon mal eine Begegnung mit einem Jäger seinem Bekannten und seinem Kampfdackel. Der hat mir hinterhergeschrieen ich bin dann freundlicherweise abgestiegen und habe ihn gefragt was das soll hier darf ich fahren solange ich will. Er sah das anders und wollte meinen Namen und Adresse, in meiner charmanten Art habe ich ihm zu verstehen gegeben das er mich total gerne haben kann. Sein Dackel ist ohne Leine im Wald rumgelaufen das hat ihn wiederum nicht gestört.
Tatort war ein Weg neben dem Fitnesspfad bei Gräfenberg.


----------



## JulH (2. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob den Reifen a bissala aufpumpt die Zugstufen langsamer gmacht und durch war ich.


und dich selber hast a bisala runtergfahrn, oda? Des war wahrscheins des wichtigste Weil die Zugstufn und Reifen warn perfekt vorher


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> und dich selber hast a bisala runtergfahrn, oda? Des war wahrscheins des wichtigste Weil die Zugstufn und Reifen warn perfekt vorher



Zwischen uns liegen ungefähr 20 KG.


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2012)

werd morgen aweng stelln üben fohren gehn um 14.00uhr parke pottensta.
geplant ist klumpent (kurzvariante),-elbersber-trail zur T-höle-601-ziegmt-uhltrail-b.wachttrail-


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2012)

Werd morgen um13.00 Uhr middn Breyer Egl. Tour foan. Er kummt pünktlich hod er gsochd. Ich hoff der hod morgn Middag gmeint und ned heud Nochd.
Treffpunkt in Egl. Parkplatz.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. August 2012)

Lehrreiche Tour heute, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was ich alles nicht kann... setz mich jetzt  mit nem Bier in die Ecke und 
Die Schlüssestellen waren echt komplett unfahrbar für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (3. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um13.00 Uhr middn Breyer Egl. Tour foan. Er kummt pünktlich hod er gsochd. Ich hoff der hod morgn Middag gmeint und ned heud Nochd.
> Treffpunkt in Egl. Parkplatz.


Fahre morgen ca. 11 Uhr von Leutenbach in Richtung Egloffstein. Mal sehen, ob wir uns treffen.


----------



## SuShu (3. August 2012)

Gerade einen Anruf bekommen: wird wohl eher 12 Uhr.

Was fahrt ihr denn? Vielleicht wäre es auch interessant für uns.


----------



## S P (3. August 2012)

Da waren heute einige Stellen dabei... man man man. Vor allem der Ar$$$lochtrail hatte es doch in sich. 

Ein Hoch auf die menschlichen Sicherer und die Sicherungsbäume!


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Gerade einen Anruf bekommen: wird wohl eher 12 Uhr.
> 
> Was fahrt ihr denn? Vielleicht wäre es auch interessant für uns.



Nur die altbekannten Trails Schaschlik, Balken, Treppent. August. Wie gesagt 13.00 Uha auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## RolandMC (3. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Da waren heute einige Stellen dabei... man man man. Vor allem der Ar$$$lochtrail hatte es doch in sich.
> 
> Ein Hoch auf die menschlichen Sicherer und die Sicherungsbäume!



Ehr auf die Sicherungsbäume ohne Baum wären wir alle zwei unten gelegen.
Assholetrail ist genau der richtige Name dafür.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. August 2012)

Der Alochtrail ist auf alle Fälle eine gute Baustelle bis zum Winter. Wenn ich den das Jahr noch schaff dann hab ich mein Ziel für dieses Jahr mehr als erreicht. Echt hart ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (3. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur die altbekannten Trails Schaschlik, Balken, Treppent. August. Wie gesagt 13.00 Uha auf dem Parkplatz.


Wosn Schaschlik?


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Der Alochtrail ist auf alle Fälle eine gute Baustelle bis zum Winter. Wenn ich den das Jahr noch schaff dann hab ich mein Ziel für dieses Jahr mehr als erreicht. Echt hart ..



jammert ned rum war doch super


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Da waren heute einige Stellen dabei... man man man. Vor allem der Ar$$$lochtrail hatte es doch in sich.
> 
> Ein Hoch auf die menschlichen Sicherer und die Sicherungsbäume!



bist doch die baumstell top gfahren


----------



## Cellini (3. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um13.00 Uhr middn Breyer Egl. Tour foan. Er kummt pünktlich hod er gsochd. Ich hoff der hod morgn Middag gmeint und ned heud Nochd.
> Treffpunkt in Egl. Parkplatz.



Bin dabei!


----------



## Schoschi (7. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hier mal was von der Nicolai FB Seite:


Bald!!!!!! Das Hinterste ist vielleicht Meins.............hoff ich jedenfalls..............


----------



## Saddamchen (7. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bald!!!!!! Das Hinterste ist vielleicht Meins.............hoff ich jedenfalls..............


Spielste Testperson und löhnst tausende von Euro dafür???
Allmächd Schoschi


----------



## rebirth (8. August 2012)

wieviel ps hat denn das teil? Und wie lang hält der akku? *fg


----------



## Schoschi (8. August 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Spielste Testperson und löhnst tausende von Euro dafür???
> Allmächd Schoschi



Fang du auch noch an. Der Lieblingsspruch aller Kritiker........
Das Getriebe wird schon seit ein paar Jahren getestet, Testrad wurde schon 2010 uebern Himalaya geschickt. Deutsche Wertarbeit nach Autoindustriestandard.......das Ding muss halten hab ich beschlossen......
Wenn nicht ist allerdings dann saudoof......


----------



## Schoschi (8. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wieviel ps hat denn das teil? Und wie lang hält der akku? *fg



Wenn ich draufhock ists vergleichbar mitm eBike vom Discounter.......


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Wenn ich draufhock ists vergleichbar mitm eBike vom Discounter.......



Bei deiner jetzigen Watt Leistung wird es eh mehr geschoben als gefahren. Also hält es ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (8. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei deiner jetzigen Watt Leistung wird es eh mehr geschoben als gefahren. Also hält es ewig.



5 Euro, und du darft auch mal fahren......


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> 5 Euro, und du darft auch mal fahren......



ne ich fahr doch kein Nicolai, da würde ich mir vorkommen als hätt ich ein Baumi oder Praktiker.
Sag mal dieses Pinion Getriebe sieht aus als hätte es alleine 100 Kg. Ich mach mir da schon Sorgen um dich. Sag mal dem Friedl er soll Geheimtraining mit dir machen auf dem Trail sieht man dich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Schoschi (8. August 2012)

doch doch, aber auf andern Trails halt anscheinend.....weißt doch was mich flashed.....
Das neue Rad wird leichter als mein Jetziges, ist ja noch aus Zeiten wo man mit 150mm Federweg Downhill gefahren ist. 
Außerdem soll man das Gewicht kaum merken, tiefer Schwerpunkt, weniger rotierende Masse und vor allem weniger ungefederte Masse sollen das Ding schön handlich werden lassen......


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2012)

Also ich würde gleich nen Elektromotor mit Automatikgetriebe einbauen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> doch doch, aber auf andern Trails halt anscheinend.....weißt doch was mich flashed.....
> Das neue Rad wird leichter als mein Jetziges, ist ja noch aus Zeiten wo man mit 150mm Federweg Downhill gefahren ist.
> Außerdem soll man das Gewicht kaum merken, tiefer Schwerpunkt, weniger rotierende Masse und vor allem weniger ungefederte Masse sollen das Ding schön handlich werden lassen......



Bergauf zählt das Gewicht


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2012)

Ich dachte die kondi wäre entscheiden


----------



## Axalp (8. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bergauf zählt das Gewicht





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich dachte die kondi wäre entscheiden



Der Roland meint das Gewicht vom Fahrer...


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der Roland meint das Gewicht vom Fahrer...



Zurück in deinen Downhill Fred hier verkehren nur "ehrliche" MTB`ler


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2012)

Werd heute mit dem Breyer eine Runde im Hausener Wald drehen so ca. 2 Stunden fahren und kurz üben.
18.00 Uhr Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Zurück in deinen Downhill Fred hier verkehren nur "ehrliche" MTB`ler







RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd heute mit dem Breyer eine Runde im Hausener Wald drehen so ca. 2 Stunden fahren und kurz üben.
> 18.00 Uhr Abfahrt.



Du hast Dich doch vertippt: 2 Stunden üben und kurz fahren!


----------



## SuShu (10. August 2012)

Fährt jemand heute oder morgen?


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2012)

Werd morgen eine fränkische Runde drehen. 
Ab 13.00 - 14.00 Uhr. Parkplatz Matterhorn Spitzkehren, Musch, Pavill, Wolfsg.


----------



## rebirth (10. August 2012)

die die wir schonma gefahren sind?


----------



## SuShu (10. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen eine fränkische Runde drehen.
> Ab 13.00 - 14.00 Uhr. Parkplatz Matterhorn Spitzkehren, Musch, Pavill, Wolfsg.


Guckhü. zeigen?


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> die die wir schonma gefahren sind?



Ja



SuShu schrieb:


> Guckhü. zeigen?



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (11. August 2012)

Gebucht
13:00?


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Gebucht
> 13:00?



ja


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2012)

War heute eine richtig schöne Tour, war alles dabei Tour und Tech.

Treffen uns morgen früh (Bernd und Ich bis jetzt) um  10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle. Tour Sophienhöhle, Burg Rabenstein.


----------



## SuShu (11. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute eine richtig schöne Tour, war alles dabei Tour und Tech.


Ja, sehr fein. Ein paar, für mich neue Wege, lauter kleine Erfolgserlebnisse und wieder etwas mehr Sicherheit gewonnen. Danke fürs Guiden und Sichern und gut Zureden und Warten und hinten Mitfahren...
Und kein Schulteraua nach der Tour!


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

bin wieder da vom urlaub, hab a paar fotos gmacht, für diejenigen die nicht mitwollten, haben einiges verpasst
am ersten tag haben wir die haustour gmacht






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

dann war mal wieder ne 3000 er tour angsagt, 1300hm bergauf radl tragen, wetter war leider ned so toll, sicht meist durch nebel oder wolken verhangen, dafür wars ned so warm
@wolfi, des were die tour die ich mit euch noch machen wollt (wenn ihr dabei gwesen werd





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]









[/url][/IMG]
 nun noch paar von den normalen touren





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2012)

fährt jemand morgen was??


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2012)

Möchte auch mal wieder Haustour fahren. Aber irgendwie ist heuer der Wurm drin, lange ausgemachte 3 Tagestour fällt auch ins Wasser, hab zwar alles schon geplant gehabt aber der Herr Kubik hat gesagt er hat Donnerstag, Freitag keine Zeit
Bilder sind mal ohne Bäume sieht alles so schön alpin aus.


----------



## kubikjch (14. August 2012)

Ja, ja tut mir leid, geht leider net anders. Fährt jemand morgen?
 Hat jemamd Lust Donnerstag abend Standard Tour zu fahren(Matterhornparke) so gegen 6 Uhr


----------



## R1Nico (14. August 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, ja tut mir leid, geht leider net anders. Fährt jemand morgen?
> Hat jemamd Lust Donnerstag abend Standard Tour zu fahren(Matterhornparke) so gegen 6 Uhr[/QUOT
> 
> wann und wo wollerst evt.fahren ?


----------



## Schoschi (14. August 2012)

saugute Bilder Metzla......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Ja, ja tut mir leid, geht leider net anders.



Lass dich die nächste Zeit nicht bei mir sehen! Dein Ja Ja kannst du jemand anders reinschieben.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lass dich die nächste Zeit nicht bei mir sehen! Dein Ja Ja kannst du jemand anders reinschieben.


Fühle ich da negative Schwingungen??


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2012)

Heut a richtigs schöns Rennradl Tourchen gemacht 60 KM bei bestem Wetter
Morgen wirds was kurzes tech.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2012)

wolfi u ich waren altmühltal 50km u aweng über 1000hm glaub ich und a eis uns  zwa radler und a bleifrei weizen


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2012)

Mehr als 350-400 HM warens bei mir nicht und die Schlüsselstelle waren zwei Rennrad Fahrer vor mir und der Abstand wollte einfach nicht schmelzen.


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2012)

werd morgen früh schon um 8.30 ab der matterhornparke ne tour richt, adlers-blockm-usw usw, , ich weiss, aweng früh , aber muss so um 14.00uhr daham sen und ziemlich warm solls anu wern, wenn jemand mitwill, soll bescheid gebebn


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2012)

faule bande


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

@ Peter zu früh!!!!

Starte um 10.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Pottenstein, dem Wetter angepasste Runde.
20-25KM Tour.


----------



## lowfat (18. August 2012)

zu spät gelesen. dann muss ich wohl doch holz hacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. August 2012)

Ka' Dsaid!


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> zu spät gelesen. dann muss ich wohl doch holz hacken



Wie schautsn morgen früh ganz früh aus?


----------



## Cellini (18. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schautsn morgen früh ganz früh aus?



Ich wär dabei, hängt aweng davon ab was "früh ganz früh" bedeutet...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. August 2012)

Um 6 geht die Sonne auf


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

Ich würd sagen um 9.00 Uhr Treffpunkt damit wir um 12.00 Uhr fertig sind. Es soll heiß werden.


----------



## Cellini (18. August 2012)

Geht klar, was willst fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

schlag was vor!


----------



## Cellini (18. August 2012)

Vielleicht Egloffst.? Muss die Treppe endlich fahren...
Pottenstein war ich auch schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

Pott. waren wir heute, Egl wäre O.K.
9.00 Uhr Parkplatz.


----------



## Cellini (18. August 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> zu spät gelesen. dann muss ich wohl doch holz hacken



Holz hacken geht morgen eh nicht. Bist dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Holz hacken geht morgen eh nicht. Bist dabei?





ER meinte wohl Späne schnitzen


----------



## gandi85 (18. August 2012)

Hey Roland, dürft ich auch mit? Hätte mal wieder lust auf bissl technik lernen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hey Roland, dürft ich auch mit? Hätte mal wieder lust auf bissl technik lernen.



Kein Problem, war ja recht lustig das letzte mal.
Parkplatz in Egloffstein unten in der Kurve. Ja die Lehrer hamms gut.


----------



## gandi85 (18. August 2012)

stimmt, nach 14 tagen gardasee, freu ich mich die nächsten 4 wochen richtig auf tägliches biken daheim .
parkplatz ist der, wenn man durchfährt (richtung wolfsberg etc.) mitten an der hauptstraße, so paar hundert meter nach der tankstelle oder?


----------



## gandi85 (18. August 2012)

du könntest mir per PM aber mal deine Nummer schicken, falls mir was dazwischen kommt (denk zwar ned) oder ich des ned find.


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

ja der geteerte, 14 Tage Gardasee ich werd neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja der geteerte, 14 Tage Gardasee ich werd neidisch.


Morgen Mittag beim Schwiegervater auf Geburtstag. Kann morgen nicht!


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2012)

Gut das du eine grosse Verwandtschaft hast Ich hätte schwören können dir ist es einfach zu warm.


----------



## lowfat (19. August 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Holz hacken geht morgen eh nicht. Bist dabei?


Holz hacken bei 33° war gestern auch keine gute idee. habs heute wieder zu spät gelesen. Bin also nicht dabei


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Holz hacken bei 33° war gestern auch keine gute idee. habs heute wieder zu spät gelesen. Bin also nicht dabei



War lustig heute 4 Stunden unterwegs und 2 Trails gefahren.
Höllentrail keine Kletterer sogar denen wars zu heiß. Im Wald immer ein kühles Lüftchen war optimal. 
Andi hatte heute auch seine ersten Erfolgserlebnisse.


----------



## gandi85 (19. August 2012)

naja, bei so ner reinen cc-runde mit hm schrubben vom feinsten kann ich halt gut mit halten...


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. August 2012)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erla...inge-1.2277010


----------



## Saddamchen (20. August 2012)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erla...inge-1.2277010


Was für ein Ar.sch.loch!!!! So einen sollte man mal in "Aktion" erwischen!!! Dann ists aber nichts mehr mit Diskussion und Konfliktvermeidung!!!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (20. August 2012)

Tja wie man sieht, die bösen Mountainbiker!!! Denen muss doch mal gezeigt werden wos lang geht .....................................

Für mich ist das versuchter Mord. Sowas kann ganz anders ausgehen.. ich hoffe den erwischt man.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. August 2012)

So still hier, alle im Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So still hier, alle im Urlaub?



der red is in den bergen, wahrscheinlich gerade auf diesen trail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]  wolfi u ich waren gestern in den berch und morgen geht nochmals hin mitn basti


----------



## xTr3Me (22. August 2012)

Euch gehts gut, bei mir gehts nur auf Arbeit zurzeit. Werd moin früh mal wieder alleine aufbrechen und schaun ob der Adlerstein noch steht.


----------



## S P (22. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> [...] morgen geht nochmals hin mitn basti



Oh ja


----------



## SuShu (22. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So still hier, alle im Urlaub?


Nee, leider schon wieder da. Kitzbüheler Alpen waren genial.
Am WE Fränkische?


----------



## xTr3Me (22. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Nee, leider schon wieder da. Kitzbüheler Alpen waren genial.
> Am WE Fränkische?



Wenns Wetter passt kommt bestimmt was zam! Wetter schaut eher lala aus, mal sehen


----------



## S P (23. August 2012)

Vom heutigen Ausflug mit Peter und HTWolfi bei bomben Wetter... 
(Wobei es am Anfang überhaupt nicht so aussah... )

Kleiner Auszug:






















Wie immer mit der Funke genippst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. August 2012)

gute fotos, und super gfohrn bist


----------



## S P (23. August 2012)

Und genügend fürs nächste Mal aufgehoben


----------



## Axalp (24. August 2012)

Wie immer schöne Bilder habt's gemacht.

Damit auch mal was mit Airtime dabei ist:

Ich:
http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/Trail...25473_sNPs2C#!i=2041806640&k=DxBM2Tz&lb=1&s=A

Jan:
http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/Trail...25473_sNPs2C#!i=2041805798&k=5wk2rZR&lb=1&s=A

An alle daheimgebliebenen: Whistler ist durch nichts zu toppen!!!


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2012)

markus, wer isn do wer, die fotos sen super gmacht, aber ich weiss nedmol welch hüpfer du bist


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2012)

Schöne Bilder wieder mal


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> markus, wer isn do wer, die fotos sen super gmacht, aber ich weiss nedmol welch hüpfer du bist



Gehts mir genauso. Aber schöne Klamotten.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gehts mir genauso. Aber schöne Klamotten.



Er schreibts doch dazu?? 

edit:
Was ist denn so am Wochenende geplant?


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2012)

noch paar bilder vom S.P





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Er schreibts doch dazu??
> 
> edit:
> Was ist denn so am Wochenende geplant?



ned so oberschlau liteviller. ned das ohne dich geplant werd.


----------



## S P (24. August 2012)

Gibt es Tendenzen fürs Wochenende? Würd gerne wieder mal in der Fränkischen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Gibt es Tendenzen fürs Wochenende? Würd gerne wieder mal in der Fränkischen fahren.



enge Kehren üben.


----------



## S P (24. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> enge Kehren üben.



Das stimmt wohl.  Die gestrige Erfolgsquote bei den Spitzkehren war nicht sooo toll. Aber es wird immer ein Stück besser.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.  Die gestrige Erfolgsquote bei den Spitzkehren war nicht sooo toll. Aber es wird immer ein Stück besser.



Innsbruck Nordkette


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2012)

mach mer für morgen mal 10.00uhr rotenbühl aus, und fohrn mal wieder Burggaillenreuth ,falls wetter ned passt, funk mer uns zam


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.  Die gestrige Erfolgsquote bei den Spitzkehren war nicht sooo toll. Aber es wird immer ein Stück besser.



Wir sollten eine Zeit lang das Gebiet tauschen du Spitzkehren ich Steilabfahrten.


----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach mer für morgen mal 10.00uhr rotenbühl aus, und fohrn mal wieder Burggaillenreuth ,falls wetter ned passt, funk mer uns zam



Konditour mit Rampen.


----------



## S P (24. August 2012)

@peter: schon in den Kalender gepinselt
@roland: Das ist doch ein Deal


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir sollten eine Zeit lang das Gebiet tauschen du Spitzkehren ich Steilabfahrten.



dann traust dich ja gar nix mehr fahren


----------



## gandi85 (24. August 2012)

Hey Roland, ist bei eurer Tour morgen was dabei, was ich auch fahren kann. Oder müsste ich da bloß schieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. August 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hey Roland, ist bei eurer Tour morgen was dabei, was ich auch fahren kann. Oder müsste ich da bloß schieben?



Bin morgen bei der Tour nicht dabei. Ich weis nicht genau wie der Peter fahren will sind aber mindestens 1000 Hm und einige steile Rampen aber bergauf. Kann man aber beliebig bis 1500-1600 Hm ausbauen.


----------



## S P (24. August 2012)

Was hat der Peter denn genau vor?  Wetter soll ab Vormittag ja wieder gut werden.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2012)

Der Wetterbericht schaut leider net so gut aus für morgen, vll bleibts ja mal 2-3h zwischendrin trocken?!
Sonntag solls dann wieder gut werden.


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Was hat der Peter denn genau vor?  Wetter soll ab Vormittag ja wieder gut werden.



werd a normale tour mit techn.- einzelstellen a paar schöne bergauframpen usw usw, wenns  früh regnet fohr ich erst später, auf mittag hams besser gmeldet, evt treff mer dann auch den friedel.
basti, für dich einige neue wegabschnitte


----------



## SuShu (24. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd a normale tour mit techn.- einzelstellen a paar schöne bergauframpen usw usw, wenns  früh regnet fohr ich erst später, auf mittag hams besser gmeldet, evt treff mer dann auch den friedel.
> basti, für dich einige neue wegabschnitte


Kann ich da euer Tempo mithalten?


----------



## softlurch (24. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Kann ich da euer Tempo mithalten?


Mit Sicherheit! Ich übernehm als neuling die bremserrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (25. August 2012)

Wird wie geplant gestartet?


----------



## SuShu (25. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wird wie geplant gestartet?


Ich gehe mal davon aus. Bin jedenfalls da. Bis gleich


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wird wie geplant gestartet?



ja, wetter schaut gut aus


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2012)

wetter ist ja doch recht gut, hier scheint sogar die sonne.
ich werd mitfahrn, aber dann irgendwann chickenway...


----------



## S P (25. August 2012)

Super Tour , auch wenn wir sie etwas einkürzen mussten.


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2012)

ja, war top, hoff ihr habt euch wieder erholt


----------



## S P (25. August 2012)

Irgendwie war heute der Wurm drin. Also Energietechnisch. Nächstes Mal wirds besser.


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2012)

Die Baron Gang All Mountain Tour und Downhill Reifen das passt halt bei manchen nicht. Cool neues Geländer ich glaub da war ich schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## S P (25. August 2012)

Ne ne, nix Almaundn Duor... Grosskoundri Brogressif 
Aber Riesenburg war sehr spaßig


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Grosskoundri Brogressif
> :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. August 2012)

red,  nur du hast noch gfehlt


----------



## softlurch (25. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war top, hoff ihr habt euch wieder erholt


Woa doa woansinn 
Geile bilder :thumbup:
Erholung: Hopfenlevel 's wieder auf normalniveau :beer:


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2012)

Mir hat heut scho die Chickenwayvariante gereicht, aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> red,  nur du hast noch gfehlt



Das nächste mal wieder, muss die Baronrunde komplettieren.
Mache auch gerade Marathon muss schauen wieviel DVDs ich hintereinander schauen kann.


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2012)

werde morgen  um 15.30uhr die prüllsbirk. autobahn tour fohren ab behringersm, falls jemand mit will heut noch bescheid sagn oder morgen per sms
ca 1000hm u 40km mit kantentrail


----------



## SuShu (28. August 2012)

Ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht im Krottenseer Forst unterwegs. Hat jemand Lust, am kommenden Sonntag dorthin mitzukommen?
Voraussichtlich ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz: Maxgrotte, Vogelherdgrotte, Felsenlabyrinth, Fietzparcour, Beide Brüder, Schelmbachhöhle, Bismarckhöhle, Grünreuth, Petershöhle - falls das jemandem des Zeugs was sagt


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht im Krottenseer Forst unterwegs. Hat jemand Lust, am kommenden Sonntag dorthin mitzukommen?
> Voraussichtlich ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz: Maxgrotte, Vogelherdgrotte, Felsenlabyrinth, Fietzparcour, Beide Brüder, Schelmbachhöhle, Bismarckhöhle, Grünreuth, Petershöhle - falls das jemandem des Zeugs was sagt


So ein Zufall, dort war ich am Sonntag ne Runde wandern  
... konnte's mir nicht verkneifen, immer ein Auge auf die potentielle Linie zu halten 
Also Gegend passt, schöner Vorschlag ...


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2012)

ist ne super tour die maximiliantour, hab ich heuer scho 2 mal gmacht, zwar ka schwere einzelstellen aber viele singeltrails


----------



## SuShu (28. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist ne super tour die maximiliantour, hab ich heuer scho 2 mal gmacht, zwar ka schwere einzelstellen aber viele singeltrails


Nee, technisch nicht richtig schwer, wobei schwer natürlich relativ ist. Mir fallen in der Tour mindestens 5 Stellen ein, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Deshalb muss ich ja endlich mal wieder hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (28. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> So ein Zufall, dort war ich am Sonntag ne Runde wandern
> ... konnte's mir nicht verkneifen, immer ein Auge auf die potentielle Linie zu halten
> Also Gegend passt, schöner Vorschlag ...


Hört sich nach karstkundlichem Wanderweg an. Jedenfalls ist der sehr lohnend.


----------



## softlurch (28. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hört sich nach karstkundlichem Wanderweg an. Jedenfalls ist der sehr lohnend.


Tatsache, stimmt genau! Also ich wäre dabei :thumbup:


----------



## SuShu (29. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Tatsache, stimmt genau! Also ich wäre dabei :thumbup:


Ja fein
Von Nürnberg zusammen fahren?
Zug oder Auto?


----------



## softlurch (30. August 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ja fein
> Von Nürnberg zusammen fahren?
> Zug oder Auto?


Vorzugsweise Auto. Habe noch eine anfrage beim letztwochenendlichen mitwanderer laufen. Gebe dir Bescheid ...


----------



## softlurch (31. August 2012)

@SuShu: start so gegen 10uhr? Wird's wieder ne ganztagestour mit kompletter Selbstversorgung (wie letzten Sa)?


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2012)

10.00uhr am maximilliangrotten parkplatz oder wann seits ihr dann dort, martina u ich werden auch mitfohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (31. August 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> @SuShu: start so gegen 10uhr? Wird's wieder ne ganztagestour mit kompletter Selbstversorgung (wie letzten Sa)?


10:00 Uhr ist gut. Wenn ich mit dem Zug komme, ist der 10:02 da.
Auf jeden Fall ganzen Tag einplanen. Es wird eher lang, wenn wir noch über Hartenstein/Petershöhle fahren. Und wie du gemerkt hast, ich bin eher gemütlich unterwegs.
Ursprüngliche Tour hat ca. 42 km / 1150 Hm, wollte sie aber ein bißchen abändern.
Einkehr in Grünreuth. Ist aber eher gegen Ende der Tour.
Trinken im Notfall in Sackdilling oder an der Maxgrotte (da kommen wir zwischendurch noch einmal vorbei). Quellen kenne ich keine unterwegs.

Mist, habe mich verschaut. Der schnelle Zug kommt erst um 10:17 an. Gebe nochmal bescheid.


----------



## SuShu (31. August 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> 10.00uhr am maximilliangrotten parkplatz oder wann seits ihr dann dort, martina u ich werden auch mitfohren


Freut mich, dass ihr mitkommt
Start lieber in Neuhaus/Pegnitz am Bahnhof, da wir sowieso nach der Abfahrt von der Petershöhle wieder bei Neuhaus rauskommen. Und ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug. Das geht von mir aus fast schneller als mit dem Auto.


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2012)

Werd morgen mal ab Matterhornparklatz starten mal sehen wies geht.
Hat einer Lust?


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal ab Matterhornparklatz starten mal sehen wies geht.
> Hat einer Lust?



Wann willstn los? Können ja mal quatschen. Hab den Boris mal zwecks WE angeschrieben aber er hat sich noch ned gemeldet.

Sonntag müsste ja alles gesperrt sein


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wann willstn los? Können ja mal quatschen. Hab den Boris mal zwecks WE angeschrieben aber er hat sich noch ned gemeldet.
> 
> Sonntag müsste ja alles gesperrt sein



Ich ruf dich mal an.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. September 2012)




----------



## 0815p (1. September 2012)

wann?


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann?



13.00 Uhr Matterhorn.


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass ihr mitkommt
> Start lieber in Neuhaus/Pegnitz am Bahnhof, da wir sowieso nach der Abfahrt von der Petershöhle wieder bei Neuhaus rauskommen. Und ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug. Das geht von mir aus fast schneller als mit dem Auto.



also wann am bahnhof


----------



## softlurch (1. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> also wann am bahnhof


Ich bin ab 10uhr da. Komme mit Auto und hab noch jemanden dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (1. September 2012)

Komm dann wohl auch vorbei.

Hab noch 1 Platz im Auto frei, falls wer von Nbg aus mitfahren will.


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2012)

björn, denk dran, anderer treffpkt als damals, wo wir gstartet sen


----------



## Lammerjappen (1. September 2012)

Parkplatz Bahnhof in Neuhaus


----------



## lord24 (1. September 2012)

Hallo
sehe ihr macht morgen früh um 10:00 eine Tour, die Steigerwaldbiker würden auch mit 3 Leuten mit fahren. Könnt ihr mir mal euren genauen Treffpunkt mitteilen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> sehe ihr macht morgen früh um 10:00 eine Tour, die Steigerwaldbiker würden auch mit 3 Leuten mit fahren. Könnt ihr mir mal euren genauen Treffpunkt mitteilen.
> 
> Gruß Werner



hay werner, fahren aber ned fränkische, da ist morgen totalsperre wegen marathon, wo wir fahren ist maximilian grotte veldensteiner forst, treffpkt ist 10.00uhr in neuhaus a.d pegnitz am bahnhof
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.626...059&spn=0.00091,0.001703&num=1&t=h&gl=de&z=19
weiss ned ob des aweng weit für euch ist zum anfahren,  sen ca 130km einfach von euch


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2012)

Werd morgen auch um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof sein. Brauche 55 min ist das jetzt fix mit 10.17 kommt der Zug.
@ Steigerwald Doppelpost Peter hat schon alles geschrieben.
Ab Leutenbach sind es 42 KM


----------



## lord24 (1. September 2012)

Danke Peter
ist doch schon ganz schön weit. Ich frag mal meine Kollegen und
meld mich später nochmal.


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> also wann am bahnhof


10:00 Uhr ist okay


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2012)

secherezze schrieb:


> Komm dann wohl auch vorbei.
> 
> Hab noch 1 Platz im Auto frei, falls wer von Nbg aus mitfahren will.


Kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (1. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Kannst du mich dann mitnehmen?


siehe PN


----------



## xTr3Me (1. September 2012)

Ersatzfreilauf kost 50â¬, die Lager sind auch schon recht mitgenommen und laufen rau, beides zusammen kostet mehr als eine neue Hinterradnabe gleichen Typs... 
Die SchaltzugauÃenhÃ¼lle hab ich auch net in die Kettenstrebe bekommen, genialer Tag heut.


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2012)

ach, manchmal verliert man, und manchmal gewinnen die anderen


----------



## RolandMC (1. September 2012)

Is er freckt dei Freilauf? Kauf dir a gscheite Nabe wennsd die reparierst freggds eh blos widda!


----------



## lord24 (1. September 2012)

Hallo
also wir kommen auch, meine kollegen wollen unbedingt egal wie weit es ist.
Bis morgen am Banhof. Die Steigerwaldbiker


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2012)

lord24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> also wir kommen auch, meine kollegen wollen unbedingt egal wie weit es ist.
> Bis morgen am Banhof. Die Steigerwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2012)

Zurück von der Tour 42KM 1150HM bei gutem Tempo
Kaffee und Kuchen waren auch super, 11 Mann hatten wir auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Die Tour war auch toll, viele Grüsse an den Guide.
Steigerwald Express wird auch immer besser müssen wir bald umbenennen in "Schlüsselstellen Killer Trupp"
viele Grüsse auch an die "neuen" Nürnberger.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2012)

Hey Schorschi,

freu dich schon mal auf dein Pinion, man hört ja schon viel schlechtes.
Lautes Krachen und durchrutschen, unter Last schalten ist auch schlecht möglich.
Viel Spass als B Tester.
p.s. Es geht doch nicht über eine altertümliche schmutzempfindliche Kettenschaltung.


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2012)

Jetzt wo ich kein wartungsarmes getriebe mehr habe, hab ich ständig kettenklemmer :-D


----------



## SuShu (3. September 2012)

Tour gestern hat richtig Spaß gemacht - super entspannter Trupp
Und danke an secherezze für´s Mitnehmen und an die "Co-Guides" für´s Unterstützen.

Wenn´s dem Trupp auch gefallen hat: Hätte noch ne nette CC-Runde mit 33 km / 900 Hm / S1 im Bereich Pegnitztal/Hirschbachtal anzubieten und fast alle Wochenenden im September noch Zeit.


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

CC-Runde klingt Hardtail tauglich. Da bin ich sicher mit dabei.


----------



## SuShu (3. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> CC-Runde klingt Hardtail tauglich. Da bin ich sicher mit dabei.


Nach gestriger Erfahrung nehme ich bestimmte Leute nur noch mit ihren schweren Geschoßen mit. Aber bei dir mach´ ich vielleicht nochmal eine Ausnahme


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Nach gestriger Erfahrung nehme ich bestimmte Leute nur noch mit ihren schweren Geschoßen mit. Aber bei dir mach´ ich vielleicht nochmal eine Ausnahme



Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?


----------



## SuShu (3. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn jetzt verstehen?


War halt so´n "frecher" Liteviller mit kaputtem Finger dabei. Der war einfach nicht ausgelastet.


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

Meinst sicher Alutech'er


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2012)

Ne war schon richtig, so ein elender Liteviller. Konnte nichts dafür, das Ding rollte wie von selbst.
War mental sehr gut vorbereitet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (3. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> CC-Runde klingt Hardtail tauglich. Da bin ich sicher mit dabei.


Für wann willste buchen? 15./16.9. kann ich voraussichtlich nicht.


----------



## S P (3. September 2012)

Wie passt es dieses Wochenende?


----------



## SuShu (3. September 2012)

Gut!


----------



## wastemer (4. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> War halt so´n "frecher" Liteviller mit kaputtem Finger dabei. Der war einfach nicht ausgelastet.



Ja  ja  immer diese Liteviller (mental vorbereitet ?      ???)

Unser Dank an Dich fürs Guiden . War eine schöne Tour 

Herzlichst  Gerhard


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2012)

werd morgen klumpentaltour machen , aber ab behringersmühle-gössweinsteiner strass hoch-trimm pfadtrail-pottenst-mariental-teufelshöhle-klumpental (lange version)-elbersberg-teufelshöle-601-ziegentrail-todestreppentrail-bährenschlucht hoch-tüchersfeld-treppentrail zum auto
starte so um 15.45 uhr


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2012)

wenn i zeit hob kumm i, mol schaua, Derminkalender is obba schö voll. Viell. schdeich i schbäda ei.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. September 2012)

Ich warte noch auf den Freilauf  - war heute in Forchheim vom Globus und Obi Baumarkt und keiner hatte eine Kettenpeitsche. Wo kriegt man denn sowas in dem Kaff? Die wussten nicht mal was das ist...


----------



## gandi85 (4. September 2012)

wennst dringend eine brauchst, kann ich dir auch eine leihen.


----------



## Ketchyp (4. September 2012)

Fährst halt nach Er da gibt es mehr als genug Radläden, oder in die Fahrradwerkstatt beim Ewerk, da gibts die für (fast) lau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. September 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wennst dringend eine brauchst, kann ich dir auch eine leihen.



Danke für das Angebot, ich brauch aber eh selbst eine, die wird bestimmt noch öfter gebraucht. Ich werde mich dann wohl in Erlangen umsehen müssen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Freilauf  - war heute in Forchheim vom Globus und Obi Baumarkt und keiner hatte eine Kettenpeitsche. Wo kriegt man denn sowas in dem Kaff? Die wussten nicht mal was das ist...



Radladen in Forchheim oder weilersbach?!
apropo was ist eine Kettenpeitsche


----------



## rebirth (4. September 2012)

Bestell dir doch eine von BBB... Kost net die welt


----------



## xTr3Me (4. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> apropo was ist eine Kettenpeitsche



Ist zur Bestrafung für Fanesfahrer gedacht


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist zur Bestrafung für Fanesfahrer gedacht




Ppff


----------



## wastemer (5. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen klumpentaltour machen , aber ab behringersmühle-gössweinsteiner strass hoch-trimm pfadtrail-pottenst-mariental-teufelshöhle-klumpental (lange version)-elbersberg-teufelshöle-601-ziegentrail-todestreppentrail-bährenschlucht hoch-tüchersfeld-treppentrail zum auto
> starte so um 15.45 uhr



Hallo !  Würd gern mitfohrn , wenn`s recht is. Wo issn der Start .
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Hallo !  Würd gern mitfohrn , wenn`s recht is. Wo issn der Start .
> Gruß Gerhard



Servus Gerhard
Das ist der Parkplatz in Behringersmühle wo ihr schon mal geparkt habt. Über die Brücke mit dem blauen Geländer. 
Von der B470 in Behringersmühle links und dann die nächste rechts über die Brücke.
Wird eine lange und harte Tour werden so schnell wie der Peter immer fährt.
Pottenstein Friedhofstrail würde gehen.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2012)

Also Termin für CC-Runde am nächsten Wochenende steht. Samstag oder Sonntag steht noch zur Auswahl. Würde ich von etwaigen Mitfahrern abhängig machen (Wenn´s SP recht ist).

Start 10:00 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz in Eschenbach (49.529707,11.488404)
33 km / 900 Hm / S1 
Charakter der Tour ist etwas anders als am letzten Sonntag. Keine schwereren Einzelstellen auf den Trails, "definierter" hoch und runter = raus aus dem Tal - runter ins Tal, Anstiege meist gemütlich auf Asphalt bis auf einen. Wer den durchfährt ist sich meiner Bewunderung sicher .
Einkehr nach ca. der Hälfte der Tour in Hirschbach (je nach Mitfahrer gemütliche Kaffepause oder gehetztes Wasserauffüllen)


----------



## wastemer (5. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Servus Gerhard
> 
> Wird eine lange und harte Tour werden so schnell wie der Peter immer fährt.



Wos hesst des für Mich ?


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2012)

wastemer schrieb:


> Wos hesst des für Mich ?



Für dich wirds locker, da du fit bist wie ein Turnschuh.


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Also Termin für CC-Runde am nächsten Wochenende steht. Samstag oder Sonntag steht noch zur Auswahl. Würde ich von etwaigen Mitfahrern abhängig machen (Wenn´s SP recht ist).
> 
> Start 10:00 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz in Eschenbach (49.529707,11.488404)
> 33 km / 900 Hm / S1
> ...



Tour hört sich gut an, nur auf der hälfte der Tour Kaffee trinken, das wäre mein Untergang. Gehetztes Wasserauffüllen wäre O.K. aber lassen wir deine Mitfahrer entscheiden, notfalls mach ich ne RR Tour alleine.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. September 2012)

Ist das jetzt am Samstag oder am Sonntag ?
Sunndoch wäri dabai.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2012)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt am Samstag oder am Sonntag ?
> Sunndoch wäri dabai.


Steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tour hört sich gut an, nur auf der hälfte der Tour Kaffee trinken, das wäre mein Untergang. Gehetztes Wasserauffüllen wäre O.K.


Damit nimmst du dir aber eine gute Entschuldigung auf der nachfolgenden Auffahrt zu schimpfen, dass dir die Beine so brennen



RolandMC schrieb:


> ...notfalls mach ich ne RR Tour alleine.


Dann musst du ja die ganze Zeit mit deinem RR quatschen - nei, nei, da nehmen wir dich doch lieber mit

Ich nehme an, dass wir dann besser Sonntag fahren?


----------



## S P (5. September 2012)

SO/9.9. wäre mir auch lieber


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> SO/9.9. wäre mir auch lieber


Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Also Sonntag 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. September 2012)

Uhm... okay.


----------



## SuShu (5. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Uhm... okay.


Nix "uhm". Basst scho. Hab doch gesagt, mir ist´s egal. Und so sind wir ja wenigstens schon zu dritt.


----------



## JulH (6. September 2012)

Ich werd heut ab halb 6 ne tour um Pottenstein machen, bzw. alle interessanten Stellen abklappern. Startpunkt ist die Haltebucht vor Pottenstein rechts. 
Mitfahrer willkommen


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich werd heut ab halb 6 ne tour um Pottenstein machen, bzw. alle interessanten Stellen abklappern. Startpunkt ist die Haltebucht vor Pottenstein rechts.
> Mitfahrer willkommen



heut ka zeit, werd morgen um 13.30uhr egglofsta fohren, wennst mit willst sog bescheid


----------



## JulH (6. September 2012)

morgen gehts bei mir ned


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2012)

Also Sonntag.
Wo genau und wann genau nun denn ?


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> morgen gehts bei mir ned



Schad! Wäre bestimmt mal wieder lustig geworden. Wenn morgen noch einer Lust hat grosser Parkplatz wie der Peter schon geschrieben hat 13.30Uhr.


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2012)

m


----------



## SuShu (6. September 2012)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also Sonntag.
> Wo genau und wann genau nun denn ?


Start 10:00 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz in Eschenbach (49.529707,11.488404). Von Hohenstadt kommend gleich hinter der Pegnitzbrücke links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (7. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schad! Wäre bestimmt mal wieder lustig geworden. Wenn morgen noch einer Lust hat grosser Parkplatz wie der Peter schon geschrieben hat 13.30Uhr.


 
Wäre gern mitgefahrn. Des Wochenend ists bei mir auch schlecht, hab noch 3 Prüfungen nächste Woche. Fahr höchstens Sa abend ne kurze Runde.
Ist eigentlich schon jemand die Todestreppe II bei Pottenstein gefahren?


----------



## lowfat (7. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schad! Wäre bestimmt mal wieder lustig geworden. Wenn morgen noch einer Lust hat grosser Parkplatz wie der Peter schon geschrieben hat 13.30Uhr.



13:30Uhr, da muss ich noch Büroschlafen


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Wäre gern mitgefahrn. Des Wochenend ists bei mir auch schlecht, hab noch 3 Prüfungen nächste Woche. Fahr höchstens Sa abend ne kurze Runde.
> Ist eigentlich schon jemand die Todestreppe II bei Pottenstein gefahren?



2 ist glaube ich noch jungfräulich.


----------



## RolandMC (7. September 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> 13:30Uhr, da muss ich noch Büroschlafen



Du musst einfach ehr ins Bett, damit du im Büro nicht so müde wirst. Werden bei den Treppen an dich denken.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2012)

Mein neuer Freilauf ist heute endlich gekommen. Hier der alte....:





An mehreren Stellen eingerissen + Kerben vom Verbiegen des Freilaufs am Außenring.

Der neue ist aus Stahl und wiegt ne ganze Ecke mehr, hält aber hoffentlich länger als 1 Jahr..


----------



## JulH (8. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 2 ist glaube ich noch jungfräulich.


 
Hätte gedacht der Peter hat mal irgendwas geschriebn, dass er se gefahren ist?
Nachdem ich am do allein unterwegs war, hab ich viel zeit zum rumprobiern ghabt. Nach geschätzten 50 Versuchen und Präparation einer Stufe bin ich durchkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Hätte gedacht der Peter hat mal irgendwas geschriebn, dass er se gefahren ist?
> Nachdem ich am do allein unterwegs war, hab ich viel zeit zum rumprobiern ghabt. Nach geschätzten 50 Versuchen und Präparation einer Stufe bin ich durchkommen.




Ich habe dich glaube ich missverstanden. Die zweite ist die letzte der neuen Treppen?!
Ich dachte du meinst: Die erste Todestreppe dann die zweite unfahrbare und dann die dritte mit der steilen linken Seite.
Die letzte bin ich auch schon komplett gefahren.
Also eins und drei die zweite habe ich noch nie probiert. Wenn du die gemeint hast dann ziehe ich meinen Hut Mit den ganzen ausgewaschenen Treppenstufen. Wir haben heute auch eine schöne lange Trailtour gemacht 1060 HM und 38KM bin jetzt auch etwas kaputt.


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Start 10:00 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz in Eschenbach (49.529707,11.488404). Von Hohenstadt kommend gleich hinter der Pegnitzbrücke links.



Bin morgen nicht dabei also nicht warten. Viel Spass euch.


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin morgen nicht dabei also nicht warten. Viel Spass euch.


Schade!

Dann sind wir wohl zu dritt?


----------



## S P (8. September 2012)

Dabei (siehe PM). Komme mit dem schnellen, schwarzen


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2012)

Hab grad handy bedingt keinen plan wo eschenbach ist. Das eschenbach bei mir meint ihr nicht denk ich mal  was wird das denn für ne tour?


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hab grad handy bedingt keinen plan wo eschenbach ist. Das eschenbach bei mir meint ihr nicht denk ich mal  was wird das denn für ne tour?


A9 Ausfahrt Lauf/Hersbruck -> B 14 Richtung Hersbruck -> nach Hersbruck Richtung Neuhaus/Pegnitz -> Hohenstadt -> Eschenbach

Ca. 33 km / 900 Hm / nette Trails aber nix Schweres / Tempo trotz Carbonwaffen gemütlich


----------



## rebirth (8. September 2012)

Klingt recht weit von mir. Ich schau, wenn ich daheim bin, mal nach und sag dann bescheid 

107km... da wir schon 3:15 haben is mir das zu weit zum fahren, hab ja noch nix zammgepackt usw. 
Euch dann mal viel spaß


----------



## softlurch (8. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Dann sind wir wohl zu dritt?


Nee, mindestens zu fünft


----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Klingt recht weit von mir. Ich schau, wenn ich daheim bin, mal nach und sag dann bescheid
> 
> 107km... da wir schon 3:15 haben is mir das zu weit zum fahren, hab ja noch nix zammgepackt usw.
> Euch dann mal viel spaß


Dann müssen wir wohl mal ein WE in der Gegend ausmachen, damit sich für dich die Fahrerei lohnt


----------



## softlurch (9. September 2012)

War wieder mal ne sehr schöne Tour heute :thumbup: 
Bei mir auf der Uhr waren's dann 34km und 1140hm 
Besten Dank an die Guidin :beer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> War wieder mal ne sehr schöne Tour heute :thumbup:
> Bei mir auf der Uhr waren's dann 34km und 1140hm
> Besten Dank an die Guidin :beer:


Die Hm glaub ich einfach nicht. Soviel hatten wir letztes Jahr bei der längeren Variante und vor zwei Monaten waren es wirklich nur 900. Das war genau die gleiche Strecke wie heute, nur dass wir heute noch kurz bis zum Langenstein hoch sind. Schon merkwürdig.


----------



## S P (9. September 2012)

War sehr cool.  Der Plastikbomber hat auch gut durchgehalten 
Tolle Mit-Biker und nahezu perfektes Wetter. 
Perfekter Ausklang mit einem Ayinger Ur-Weisse... prost!


----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also Sonntag.
> Wo genau und wann genau nun denn ?


Haben am Parkplatz bis 10:10 Uhr gewartet. Ich hoffe, du kamst nicht doch noch


----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

@SP und softlurch:  dass ihr diese biestige Auffahrt echt durchgefahren seid. Obwohl SP das ja eigentlich nochmal mit dem Pitch und ohne Unterstützung durch anfeuernde Wanderer wiederholen müsste


----------



## softlurch (9. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Die Hm glaub ich einfach nicht. Soviel hatten wir letztes Jahr bei der längeren Variante und vor zwei Monaten waren es wirklich nur 900. Das war genau die gleiche Strecke wie heute, nur dass wir heute noch kurz bis zum Langenstein hoch sind. Schon merkwürdig.


2* den spitzkehrentrail und zum kletterfelsen ja auch noch mal hoch, ein paar extrameter waren bestimmt dabei ...


----------



## softlurch (9. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Perfekter Ausklang mit einem Ayinger Ur-Weisse... prost!


... hab da auch noch ein paar andere leckere, aber das ayinger war bei mir auch das erste


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

Sebbi mit was zeichnest du auf?


----------



## S P (9. September 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> War wieder mal ne sehr schöne Tour heute :thumbup:
> Bei mir auf der Uhr waren's dann 34km und 1140hm
> Besten Dank an die Guidin :beer:



Mein Garmin meldet 31Km und 1029HM. Irgendwo dazwischen liegt wohl die Wahrheit.


----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> 2* den spitzkehrentrail und zum kletterfelsen ja auch noch mal hoch, ein paar extrameter waren bestimmt dabei ...


Aber insgesamt 240?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (9. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sebbi mit was zeichnest du auf?


Ciclomaster hac5


----------



## SuShu (9. September 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Mein Garmin meldet 31Km und 1029HM. Irgendwo dazwischen liegt wohl die Wahrheit.


Das hört sich schon realistischer an


----------



## softlurch (9. September 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Aber insgesamt 240?


Naja, hab die Uhr ja am Handgelenk, also jeder zu-fuß hm zählt auch mit ...


----------



## rebirth (9. September 2012)

Naja 100hm +- is doch noch ok


----------



## JulH (10. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich habe dich glaube ich missverstanden. Die zweite ist die letzte der neuen Treppen?!
> Ich dachte du meinst: Die erste Todestreppe dann die zweite unfahrbare und dann die dritte mit der steilen linken Seite.
> Die letzte bin ich auch schon komplett gefahren.
> Also eins und drei die zweite habe ich noch nie probiert. Wenn du die gemeint hast dann ziehe ich meinen Hut Mit den ganzen ausgewaschenen Treppenstufen. Wir haben heute auch eine schöne lange Trailtour gemacht 1060 HM und 38KM bin jetzt auch etwas kaputt.


 
Nee, hab schon die mittlere ausgewaschene Treppe gmeind. Übrigens wär doch Waschtreppe ka schlechter Name.
Und vergiss den Hut nicht, wenn wir des nächste mal fahrn


----------



## macmount (11. September 2012)

melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück - ist mal eine Kanal - bzw. Hausen - bzw. nicht Techno tour ab 19:00 geplant - möglich??? Sprich - wird wahrscheinlich scho a naidraid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. September 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück - ist mal eine Kanal - bzw. Hausen - bzw. nicht Techno tour ab 19:00 geplant - möglich??? Sprich - wird wahrscheinlich scho a naidraid


Wie lang worsdn im Urlaub?  A Johr?


----------



## macmount (11. September 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie lang worsdn im Urlaub?  A Johr?



ich haas doch ned braiä  - 8 dooch müssn langa - obbär roodfohrn wori scho long nimmä


----------



## RolandMC (12. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Nee, hab schon die mittlere ausgewaschene Treppe gmeind. Übrigens wär doch Waschtreppe ka schlechter Name.
> Und vergiss den Hut nicht, wenn wir des nächste mal fahrn



Ja habs mir angesehen, die Stufe schön mit Steinen ausgelegt. Bist du es eigentlich schnell oder sehr langsam gefahren?
War gestern mit dem Peter die Tour fahren die er erst kürzlich mit dem S P und dem HT Wolfi gefahren ist so ca. 1500 HM und oben auf dem Gipfel kann man auf 2 kleine Seen und einen grossen schauen, du warst auch schon oben. Wetter und Sicht waren genial hatte die Tour schon mal 2010 gefahren hat sich ganz schön verändert der Weg (Boden Erosion) Peter hat diesen Riesenblock den du mit einer ganz scharfen Rechtskurfe anfahren musst super gefahren, nur kurz mit dem Fuss mal runter aber sonst genial. Hätte nicht gedacht das dieses Ding fahrbar ist, da wir 2010 schon beschlossen haben das Ding ist für uns unfahrbar.
Aber für mich stimmt das ja noch immer

Nur konditionell war ich etwas entäuscht, hätte gedacht das mich die Tour mehr fordert. Technisch war mir die obere Hälfte zu schwer.


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2012)

ja, war gestern wieder mal a traum in den bergen und der red hat gut mit gezogen


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2012)

> Nur konditionell war ich etwas entäuscht


Haben ja bei Pottenstein hart trainiert, 400 hm


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Haben ja bei Pottenstein hart trainiert, 400 hm



Und davon hab ich 100 hm geschoben.


----------



## JulH (13. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja habs mir angesehen, die Stufe schön mit Steinen ausgelegt. Bist du es eigentlich schnell oder sehr langsam gefahren?
> War gestern mit dem Peter die Tour fahren die er erst kürzlich mit dem S P und dem HT Wolfi gefahren ist so ca. 1500 HM und oben auf dem Gipfel kann man auf 2 kleine Seen und einen grossen schauen, du warst auch schon oben. Wetter und Sicht waren genial hatte die Tour schon mal 2010 gefahren hat sich ganz schön verändert der Weg (Boden Erosion) Peter hat diesen Riesenblock den du mit einer ganz scharfen Rechtskurfe anfahren musst super gefahren, nur kurz mit dem Fuss mal runter aber sonst genial. Hätte nicht gedacht das dieses Ding fahrbar ist, da wir 2010 schon beschlossen haben das Ding ist für uns unfahrbar.
> Aber für mich stimmt das ja noch immer
> 
> Nur konditionell war ich etwas entäuscht, hätte gedacht das mich die Tour mehr fordert. Technisch war mir die obere Hälfte zu schwer.


 

des war bisher die beste Tour die ich gmacht hab. Gibts Bilder?

Die Waschtreppn bin ich langsam gfahrn. Des schwierige ist noch über die holzkanten zu kommen, wennst mitn vorderrad davor  im ausgewaschenen steckst


----------



## RolandMC (13. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> des war bisher die beste Tour die ich gmacht hab. Gibts Bilder?
> 
> Die Waschtreppn bin ich langsam gfahrn. Des schwierige ist noch über die holzkanten zu kommen, wennst mitn vorderrad davor  im ausgewaschenen steckst



ja davor hätt ich auch a weng Angst des steckenbleiben mit dem Vorderrad mit den Holzkanten.
Wir haben keine Bolder gemacht aber einige Videos, aber der Peter zittert noch mehr als der Breyer und ich hab die schwere Stelle gegen die Sonne filmen müssen.


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> des war bisher die beste Tour die ich gmacht hab. Gibts Bilder?
> 
> Die Waschtreppn bin ich langsam gfahrn. Des schwierige ist noch über die holzkanten zu kommen, wennst mitn vorderrad davor  im ausgewaschenen steckst


@JulH
hast morgen mittag zeit, werd um 13.45 uhr pottensta klumpental fohren, wetter soll top werden, oder bist in münchen?? wenn ja, dann sms, bin morgen nemmer online


----------



## OldSchool (15. September 2012)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (16. September 2012)

Heut früh Schnallentour, und nachmittags aufm Geburtstag eingeladen. 
 @roland: Wennst wieder daheim bist meld dich mal fallst früh mal Zeit hast die Woche, hast ja wieder wen eingestellt der deine Arbeit macht.....


----------



## Roland1 (16. September 2012)

Bin ortsunkundig, kann ich mich heute kurzfristig jemanden anschließen? Fränkische Schweiz gerne, Erlangen auch gerne. Sehr gerne singletrails, auch technische.

Lg

Roland


----------



## OldSchool (16. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Heut früh Schnallentour, und nachmittags aufm Geburtstag eingeladen.
> @roland: Wennst wieder daheim bist meld dich mal fallst früh mal Zeit hast die Woche, hast ja wieder wen eingestellt der deine Arbeit macht.....



Viel Spaß.


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2012)

Zurück vom Wochenende  Vinschgau.
800 HM fahren
1000 HM tragen
3600 HM Abfahrt. 
Wetter war genial, Trails genial, höchste Tour des Jahres 2731m.
längste Abfahrt 2000 HM.


----------



## lowfat (17. September 2012)

Drei seehr geniale Tage! 
3600hm - (1000hm + 800hm) = 1800hm Seilbahn


----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2012)

Was les ich denn hier ... jaja, geil war's im Vinschgau. Mit das beste, was ich in 20 Jahren MTB gemacht hab.


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Was les ich denn hier ... jaja, geil war's im Vinschgau. Mit das beste, was ich in 20 Jahren MTB gemacht hab.



na dann lass halt mal bilder sprechen


----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2012)

Ich hab da 588 Bilder im Album ... da muss ich erstama a paar schöne raussuchen. Aber bald!


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab da 588 Bilder im Album ... da muss ich erstama a paar schöne raussuchen. Aber bald!



solang der roland ned druff is, sen doch alle schö
sorry red


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2012)

Dann sans immer noch genuch ... des gibt mei Verbindung net her


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> solang der roland ned druff is, sen doch alle schö
> sorry red



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ich hab da 588 Bilder im Album ... da muss ich erstama a paar schöne raussuchen. Aber bald!



588 Bilder i gfreu mi scho auf die Cede.
Ja war richtig geil mit euch.


----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2012)

So etzertla, ne kleine Auswahl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52923


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2012)

Sauber Christof War echt gauditechnisch unschlagbar, selten so einen lustigen Kurzurlaub gehabt.
Und nächstes mal über 3000m.


----------



## christof1977 (18. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sauber Christof War echt gauditechnisch unschlagbar, selten so einen lustigen Kurzurlaub gehabt.
> Und nächstes mal über 3000m.


Dann aber als Seilschaft 
Ich freu mich aufs nächste mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2012)

Ja wir sollten mal so einen Kurs belegen, wie war das wieder? Das Seil um den Hals binden und mit den anderen Kameraden verknüpfen.


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2012)

fahr morgen um 13.45 uhr klumpental tou ab pottensta klärprke


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> fahr morgen um 13.45 uhr klumpental tou ab pottensta klärprke



fahr morgen um 13.45 uhr Zillertal tour ab Leutenbach


----------



## lowfat (20. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> fahr morgen um 13.45 uhr Zillertal tour ab Leutenbach


 viel Spaß!


----------



## fusion4life (20. September 2012)

fährt am samstag oder sonntag jmd in der fränkischen?


----------



## christof1977 (20. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> fahr morgen um 13.45 uhr Zillertal tour ab Leutenbach



Du wilder! Tu Dir nix und viel Spaß!


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> viel Spaß!





christof1977 schrieb:


> Du wilder! Tu Dir nix und viel Spaß!



Freu mich schon! Ich hoffe wir haben mit dem Wetter (und den Fingern) etwas Glück.
Danach müssen wir über unsere Fränkische Tour reden


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> So etzertla, ne kleine Auswahl: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52923



  



fusion4life schrieb:


> fährt am samstag oder sonntag jmd in der fränkischen?



Da ich am Samstag beim Bremsspur-Enduro-Rennen mitfahre, werd ich Sonntag wenn, dann nur eine kleine Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.

Viel Spass dem Rest im Zilli-Tal.


----------



## lowfat (21. September 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da ich am Samstag beim Bremsspur-Enduro-Rennen mitfahre, werd ich Sonntag wenn, dann nur eine kleine Runde in der Fränkischen drehen.



dann seh mer uns morgen


----------



## christof1977 (21. September 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> dann seh mer uns morgen



Genau! Ich freu mich scho drauf, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2012)

So, mal ein Bild vom Enduro der Götter......



Nach einiger Umgewöhnungszeit gibts nix Besseres, vor allem man vermisst eine Kette, die man absolut nicht mehr hört............jeden verdammten Euro wert der Hobel.....jetzt muss es nur noch auf Dauer haltbar sein.....


----------



## Cellini (21. September 2012)

Sieht chic aus! Ist der Kettenspanner von der Kurbel verdeckt, oder wie funktioniert das??

Gruß


----------



## Axalp (21. September 2012)

Schorsch, Hut ab! End-geiles Gerät!

Ich hoffe man sieht Dich jetzt auch ab und an mal damit herumfahren. Wäre schade drum wenn nicht.


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2012)

Ja genau, der Kettenspanner wird verdeckt.
Markus, ganz so faul bin ich auch wieder net, fahr halt mehr unter der Woche. 
Am schönsten ist echt in der Spätschicht wenn man früh um halb 8 startet, allerdings hat halt da keiner Zeit...


----------



## macmount (22. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, mal ein Bild vom Enduro der Götter......
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einiger Umgewöhnungszeit gibts nix Besseres, vor allem man vermisst eine Kette, die man absolut nicht mehr hört............jeden verdammten Euro wert der Hobel.....jetzt muss es nur noch auf Dauer haltbar sein.....



Saugei...le Kiste Schoschi - viel Spass mid dem Hobl


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

mmhh Nicolai, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kenn ich ned, ist des von einer grossen Baumarktkette. Weil ich glaub der Peter fährt auch so eine Marke





Schoschi schrieb:


> So, mal ein Bild vom Enduro der Götter......
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einiger Umgewöhnungszeit gibts nix Besseres, vor allem man vermisst eine Kette, die man absolut nicht mehr hört............jeden verdammten Euro wert der Hobel.....jetzt muss es nur noch auf Dauer haltbar sein.....


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Roland, wie war's im Zillertal?


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Roland, wie war's im Zillertal?



Genial Werd heute mal einige Bilder reinstellen. Das nächste mal kommst du mit. Du bist bestimmt begeistert.


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Jo 
Lag noch Schnee oder ging's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Jo
> Lag noch Schnee oder ging's?



hab den ersten Schneeball 2012 schon geworfen, aber der richtige Schnee fing noch 100-200 HM weiter oben an.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, mal ein Bild vom Enduro der Götter......
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einiger Umgewöhnungszeit gibts nix Besseres, vor allem man vermisst eine Kette, die man absolut nicht mehr hört............jeden verdammten Euro wert der Hobel.....jetzt muss es nur noch auf Dauer haltbar sein.....


Deine Ketten hat man eh nie gehört, weil sie nicht bewegt wurden!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Genial Werd heute mal einige Bilder reinstellen. Das nächste mal kommst du mit. Du bist bestimmt begeistert.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!! Habe über 12 GB GoPro Videos gemacht. Mit dem Roland seinen können wir da bestimmt was basteln.
PS: Der Peter spinnt! Der fährt die übelsten Sachen ohne auch nur mit einer Wimper zu zucken!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Deine Ketten hat man eh nie gehört, weil sie nicht bewegt wurden!!!



Auf dem wird er jetzt eh eine Edelstahlkette drauf haben, nicht das sie wieder festrostet.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auf dem wird er jetzt eh eine Edelstahlkette drauf haben, nicht das sie wieder festrostet.



Zum Rosten müsste sie ja erst mal nass werden! Das kann ja nur sein wenn im Schoschi seinem Dach ein Loch ist.
 @Schoschi: Im Beautybereich gibt es ja so Schlammpackungen für schöne Haut. Könntest du dir ja ein paar kaufen um deinen Hobel auf "benutzt" zu pimpen!!!
http://www.fangomed.com/shop/shop-592-rheuma-kurpackung-intensiv.html
Heilschlamm sollte auch fürs Nicolai passen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Jo
> Lag noch Schnee oder ging's?



Wie war denn eigentlich euer Enduro Rennen. Muss doch mindestens ein erster Platz gewesen sein! Bei deiner Kondi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Du wirst lachen, wir sind tatsächlich auf den ersten gefahren. Wir sind uns aber einig, dass das unerklärlich ist 
War eine super Veranstaltung, hat richtig Spaß gemacht das ganze.
btw: lowfat hat die Bilder-DVD für Dich ... fast 4 GByte. Das wär mit der Leutenbacher Internet-Verbindung lustig geworden


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, wir sind tatsächlich auf den ersten gefahren. Wir sind uns aber einig, dass das unerklärlich ist
> War eine super Veranstaltung, hat richtig Spaß gemacht das ganze.
> btw: lowfat hat die Bilder-DVD für Dich ... fast 4 GByte. Das wär mit der Leutenbacher Internet-Verbindung lustig geworden



*Hüstel* es gab gegen später noch eine "kleine" Ergebniskorrektur zu Eurem Nachteil... aber eigentlich ist das ja wurst-egal. 

War ein richtig geiles Event. Wäre super, wenn nächstes Jahr auch ein "Leutenbacher Team" am Start wäre. 

Ich werde auch vorschlagen eine rein technische Wertungsprüfung miteinzubauen!


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2012)

Oh ihr Schmarrer. Nicolai Maschinenbau ist tatsächlich die Abkürzung für Nicolai Maschinenbaukette, allerdings passt das immer net aufs Unterrohr.......


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> *Hüstel* es gab gegen später noch eine "kleine" Ergebniskorrektur zu Eurem Nachteil... aber eigentlich ist das ja wurst-egal.
> 
> War ein richtig geiles Event. Wäre super, wenn nächstes Jahr auch ein "Leutenbacher Team" am Start wäre.
> 
> Ich werde auch vorschlagen eine rein technische Wertungsprüfung miteinzubauen!



Hab ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen ... wie ging's dann aus? Gibt's mittlerweile irgendwo Ergebnisse?

Aber Du hast recht, das Ergebnis ist schnurz, die Veranstaltung war spitze!


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

Ein Leutenbacher Team wird es wohl nie geben. Obwohl wir ja richtige "Trailraketen" am Start hätten.
Breyer, Schoschi usw.
Ja so a technische Wertungspüfung des wäre schon was!
@ Christof bei euerer hochalpinen Sauerstoffvorbereitung war das nicht anders zu erwarten.
 @markus nachkarteln gilt nicht erster ist erster.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. September 2012)

Ergebnisliste fürs Rennen gibt es hier im Album
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151029186085686.433424.333993980685&type=1

Wir haben dann mit weniger benebelten Köpfen noch einmal die Zeiten nachgerechnet und haben beim Zaboteam zu Beginn eine Zehnerstelle unter den Tisch gekehrt. Die Milch darf natürlich dennoch behalten werden.

 @RolandMC: Ihr wurdet schon vermisst, gerade Fotoaufgaben und Checkpoint wären sicher was für euch gewesen.
Würde uns schon freuen, wenn ihr beim nächsten Mal mit fahren würdet.

Hier mal das Video vom Checkpoint, die Abschlussperformance stellt eigentlich noch einmal alle vorherigen in den Schatten.
https://vimeo.com/50053478


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2012)

wir haben uns schon gewundert, welch wundersame Rechnung uns den ersten Platz beschert hat  




Genial wars trotzdem! Sowas kann man gar nicht wiederholen. 
Die Choreografiewertung haben wir aber ohne Rechenfehler gewonnen


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Puh, wir haben uns schon gewundert, wie das passieren konnte


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2012)

Werd nächstes Jahr als einzelner in der Seniorenklasse starten. Wichtig wäre wenn ich die DH Brüder versägen könnte.
Hab ja das MK10 nicht umsonst.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2012)

Beim Tanzvideo musste Team Zabo natürlich wieder völlig übertreiben 




RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd nächstes Jahr als einzelner in der Seniorenklasse starten. Wichtig wäre wenn ich die DH Brüder versägen könnte.
> Hab ja das MK10 nicht umsonst.



Können ja ein Team LV aka Team coladose aufmachen, boris fährt bestimmt auch mit, mit seinen 390mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Uns war klar, dass wir anders eh nicht punkten können


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. September 2012)

Die Choregorafiewertung geht zweifelsohne mit weitem Abstand an euch.

 @RolandMC: Die Carver Crew war auch schon ganz enttäuscht, dass kein einziges Liteville mit am Start stand, da besteht quasi Zugzwang.


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2012)

Die Bilder und Performance sind quasi gar nicht in die Platzierung eingegangen?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. September 2012)

Dieses Mal nicht, sonst wären 10 min Rückstand ja ruckzuck aufgeholt.


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd nächstes Jahr als einzelner in der Seniorenklasse starten. Wichtig wäre wenn ich die DH Brüder versägen könnte.
> Hab ja das MK10 nicht umsonst.


keine angst, der stroker und ich lassen dich in der Seniorenklasse nicht alleine fahren


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!! Habe über 12 GB GoPro Videos gemacht. Mit dem Roland seinen können wir da bestimmt was basteln.
> PS: Der Peter spinnt! Der fährt die übelsten Sachen ohne auch nur mit einer Wimper zu zucken!!!



oha, a kompliment aus deinen munde hört man gerne war aber ehrlich gsagt auch von deiner leistung ( bergauf u bergab) überrascht im positiven sinn


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> oha, a kompliment aus deinen munde hört man gerne war aber ehrlich gsagt auch von deiner leistung ( bergauf u bergab) überrascht im positiven sinn



Könnt' ihr mal aufhören hier herumzuschleimen? Is ja ekelhaft!!!  :kotz:


----------



## Saddamchen (25. September 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Könnt' ihr mal aufhören hier herumzuschleimen? Is ja ekelhaft!!!  :kotz:



Der Roland fuhr auch wie ein Gott und sah dabei aus wie ein Engel.:


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Roland fuhr auch wie ein Gott und sah dabei aus wie ein Engel.:



Amen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber auch du warst schön anzusehen, wie du gefühlvoll die Linien der Berge nutztest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2012)

Also wirklich ... soviel Nettigkeit am Morgen verträgt doch kein Mensch!


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Also wirklich ... soviel Nettigkeit am Morgen verträgt doch kein Mensch!



Guten morgen lieber Christof, wie geht es dir heute morgen, ich hoffe doch gut.


----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Guten morgen lieber Christof, wie geht es dir heute morgen, ich hoffe doch gut.



Vielen Dank lieber Roland, ich kann nicht klagen, denn die Sonne scheint und das Wochenende naht


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Könnt' ihr mal aufhören hier herumzuschleimen? Is ja ekelhaft!!!  :kotz:



du weisst doch wie des is bei uns, gelästert wird über die,die ned dabei sen, warst du dabei


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2012)

[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2012)

Hier mal einige Bildln vom WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. September 2012)

schöne fotos red


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> schöne fotos red



Ebenfalls


----------



## christof1977 (25. September 2012)

Hast recht, Roland, könnt mer scho gfalln! Fein!


----------



## Axalp (26. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> du weisst doch wie des is bei uns, gelästert wird über die,die ned dabei sen, warst du dabei



Das klingt doch schon viel besser. So kennt man Euch!


----------



## lowfat (26. September 2012)

schöne bilder. macht lust auf mehr!


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Hast recht, Roland, könnt mer scho gfalln! Fein!





lowfat schrieb:


> schöne bilder. macht lust auf mehr!



Stroki noch dazu und es wird ein wahnsinns Trip


----------



## christof1977 (26. September 2012)

Da ist was dran


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (28. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So, mal ein Bild vom Enduro der Götter......
> 
> 
> 
> Nach einiger Umgewöhnungszeit gibts nix Besseres, vor allem man vermisst eine Kette, die man absolut nicht mehr hört............jeden verdammten Euro wert der Hobel.....jetzt muss es nur noch auf Dauer haltbar sein.....



Geiles Teil, auch haben will.
Nur die Reverb 150mm fehlt noch dann wäre es perfekt.

Viel Spaß damit, evtl. sieht man sich mal in der fränkischen.

Gruß
Rossifumi


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2012)

Jo danke. Hab meine reverb 125 bewusst nicht mehr montiert. So kann ich 23cm absenken.


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jo danke. Hab meine reverb 125 bewusst nicht mehr montiert. So kann ich 23cm absenken.



Wie schautsn morgen aus oder am Sonntag?
Möcht doch mal dei Nicolai sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2012)

Bin des Wochenende in der röhn und nächste Woche nur früh daheim. Ich kann dir das net zeigen, sonst kaufst dir auch eins und die pia steigt dir aufs dach. Hab übrigens seit gestern a rennrad auch noch. Ist mir quasi zugelaufen. Giant ocr. Gebraucht halt. Vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Jahr mal damit


----------



## OldSchool (28. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bin des Wochenende in der röhn und nächste Woche nur früh daheim. Ich kann dir das net zeigen, sonst kaufst dir auch eins und die pia steigt dir aufs dach. Hab übrigens seit gestern a rennrad auch noch. Ist mir quasi zugelaufen. Giant ocr. Gebraucht halt. Vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Jahr mal damit



Wisch dann aber den Staub vom Sattel bevor du los fährst. 

Wäre am Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben.


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wisch dann aber den Staub vom Sattel bevor du los fährst.
> 
> Wäre am Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben.



Was möchtest denn fahren, Egloff. Vielleicht?


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bin des Wochenende in der röhn und nächste Woche nur früh daheim. Ich kann dir das net zeigen, sonst kaufst dir auch eins und die pia steigt dir aufs dach. Hab übrigens seit gestern a rennrad auch noch. Ist mir quasi zugelaufen. Giant ocr. Gebraucht halt. Vielleicht fahr ich nächstes Jahr mal damit



Ich denk bis nächstes Jahr Herbst oder so wird scho mal wieder eine Tour zusammengehen.


----------



## OldSchool (28. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was möchtest denn fahren, Egloff. Vielleicht?



Egal, nur nicht zu lange möchte so gegen 15.00 wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## ragazza (28. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

lang nicht mehr gesehen (ja, das liegt an mir, ich weiß). 
Fährt vielleicht jemand von euch hier
http://www.anders-halt.com/events/index.php/home-enduro mit ?
Ist ja vor meiner Haustüre bzw. vor meinem Büro(Treuchtllingen) und wär ein schöner Anlass sich mal wieder zu sehen. 
Die Uphills sind übrigens von der Zeitmessung neutralisiert 
und die Strecken sind ganz lustig.

Gruß Ragazza


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Egal, nur nicht zu lange möchte so gegen 15.00 wieder zu Hause sein.



Möchte eigentlich eine technische tour machen, also treffen am Parkplatz unten im Ort.


----------



## OldSchool (28. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich eine technische tour machen, also treffen am Parkplatz unten im Ort.



Finde ich den? Wann?


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> lang nicht mehr gesehen (ja, das liegt an mir, ich weiß).
> Fährt vielleicht jemand von euch hier
> ...



Hi raggi

Hab da kein passendes Rad dafür. Vielleicht einer von den fitteren Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Finde ich den? Wann?



Der grosse geteerte unten in der Nähe des Schwimmbads. 10.00 Uhr der Christian wird auch kommen.


----------



## OldSchool (28. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der grosse geteerte unten in der Nähe des Schwimmbads. 10.00 Uhr der Christian wird auch kommen.


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2012)

...und führe mich nicht in versuchung...


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ...und führe mich nicht in versuchung...



Doch Wetter wird gut (hoffentlich)


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2012)

ich komm  auch,
roland bring mer bitte mal den film aufm stick mit, von unsrer vorletzten bergtour (sch-k)


----------



## RolandMC (29. September 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich komm  auch,
> roland bring mer bitte mal den film aufm stick mit, von unsrer vorletzten bergtour (sch-k)



Gestern auf Tour haben wir den "Münchner" Julian getroffen wir wollten gerade zum Jägersteig rauf und er kam runter. Sonntag muss er aber Fußball spielen. sch-k was heist denn das? schöner Kerl vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (29. September 2012)

So wie's ausschaut bin ich morgen auch dabei.

Ich kann gerne jemand aus Erlangen mitnehmen falls derjenige ab des Fahrens unschlüssig ist.


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> So wie's ausschaut bin ich morgen auch dabei.
> 
> Ich kann gerne jemand aus Erlangen mitnehmen falls derjenige ab des Fahrens unschlässig ist.


----------



## RolandMC (30. September 2012)

Schön wars mit euch heute. Bike Freunde aus vergangenen Zeiten die den Weg zu wieder gefunden haben.
 @Felix ich hoffe du kommst mal wieder und hoffe du hast eine aufopfernde Pflegeschwester.
Werd mal lieber nicht nach KM und HM fragen (hoffentlich warens wenigstens 10KM), aber was will man schon in 4,5 Stunden fahren.


----------



## fusion4life (30. September 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön wars mit euch heute. Bike Freunde aus vergangenen Zeiten die den Weg zu wieder gefunden haben.
> @_Felix_ ich hoffe du kommst mal wieder und hoffe du hast eine aufopfernde Pflegeschwester.
> Werd mal lieber nicht nach KM und HM fragen (hoffentlich warens wenigstens 10KM), aber was will man schon in 4,5 Stunden fahren.


was habt ihr dann in den 4,5 std gemacht?!ich war doch gar net dabei


----------



## Axalp (1. Oktober 2012)

Super Tour war's heute bei bestem Wetter! 

Sch**** auf die km und Höhenmeter. Hauptsache Spass!

Gute Besserung an Felix!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> was habt ihr dann in den 4,5 std gemacht?!ich war doch gar net dabei



auf Wanderer gewartet, Pausen gemacht


----------



## lowfat (1. Oktober 2012)

<10km in 4,5h, das klingt ganz nach meinem geschmack 
leider ist mir ein notfall in der familie dazwischengekommen. die op ist aber gut verlaufen. nix was wirklich spaß macht


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> <10km in 4,5h, das klingt ganz nach meinem geschmack
> leider ist mir ein notfall in der familie dazwischengekommen. die op ist aber gut verlaufen. nix was wirklich spaß macht



schad war wirklich nach deinem Geschmack
Wünsch deinem Notfall gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hauptsache Spass!
> 
> Gute Besserung an Felix!



.. das passt aber irgendwie nicht zusammnen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch früh Trailtour ab Parkplatz Matterhornwand 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch früh Trailtour ab Parkplatz Matterhornwand 10.00 Uhr?



Klingt gut.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Klingt gut.



Klingt jetzt zumindest mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Trails im Wiesenttal klingt gut; kann man da mitfahren?
Gruss Martin


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2012)

Breyer geh mal ans Telefon!!!! 
Oder biste schon bei der Vormittagsrunde dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

Ne der Breyer war heute morgen nicht dabei. Wir waren zu fünft 2xMartin, 1xJochen, 1xSebastian,1x Boris und einmal ich. Viele schöne Stellen sind heute gegangen.
Der Martin ist heute mal eine direkte, direkte Linie gefahren.


----------



## S P (3. Oktober 2012)

War wieder einmal super. Paar neue Dinge gefahren, und an anderen Stellen verzweifelt


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2012)

Roland du bist schon so ein profimechaniker. Das war kein surren von den zahnrädern. Hab die kette mal vom shimanofettsandgemisch befreit und mit wd40 geölt. Das bindet kaum schmutz. Jetzt ist wirklich Ruhe im Karton. Macht gleich nochmal soviel Spaß der hobel....


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn was net läuft WD40 drauf, egal was es ist, es wird automatisch repariert, verschmutzte Lager, Ketten, Rahmen, Kettenriss oder Rahmenbruch.. geht alles.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland du bist schon so ein profimechaniker. Das war kein surren von den zahnrädern. Hab die kette mal vom shimanofettsandgemisch befreit und mit wd40 geölt. Das bindet kaum schmutz. Jetzt ist wirklich Ruhe im Karton. Macht gleich nochmal soviel Spaß der hobel....



ich hab doch nicht gesagt das es zu laut ist! Ich hab blos gesagt das es eine Scheizz Karre ist.

Nein der Bock wird dir bestimmt Spass (sieht wieder erwarten gut aus) machen, bin mal gespannt wenn ich neben dir eine Rampe hochfahre und du unter Last runterschaltest oder stehenbleibst. 
War aber heute mit meiner "normalen" Kettenschaltung auch sehr zufrieden.
Peter und du könnt ja jetzt einen Klub aufmachen und euch Aufnäher für euere Jeans Jacken machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (3. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne der Breyer war heute morgen nicht dabei. Wir waren zu fünft 2xMartin, 1xJochen, 1xSebastian,1x Boris und einmal ich. Viele schöne Stellen sind heute gegangen.
> Der Martin ist heute mal eine direkte, direkte Linie gefahren.



Mit dir komm ich auf 6


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit dir komm ich auf 6



Bis 5 kann ich an einer Hand abzählen, dann wirds schwierig.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Mit dir komm ich auf 6



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht........


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht........



Hast es aber nicht schreiben trauen, weil du einfach zu viel Respekt vor mir hast.
Warst heut mit dem Breyer fahren?


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wenn ich neben dir eine Rampe hochfahre und du unter Last runterschaltest oder stehenbleibst.



Oh Mann, gerade an der Rampe spiel ich damit die Vorteile aus.....schalten am oberen Totpunkt, auch mehrere Gänge.....
Beim Breyer war heut Totensonntag, der glaub ich ist in der Midlifecrisis und geht erst im Morgengrauen aus der Bar raus.....


----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne der Breyer war heute morgen nicht dabei. Wir waren zu fünft 2xMartin, 1xJochen, 1xSebastian,1x Boris und einmal ich. Viele schöne Stellen sind heute gegangen.
> Der Martin ist heute mal eine direkte, direkte Linie gefahren.



war schön heute, aber leider nicht mein tag  den brotzeittrail hab ich am schluss total vergeigt, einen bremshebel abgebrochen und dabei sehr komisch überm geländer gehangen 

hier bilder vom roland und sebastian. roland hat am adlerstein gezeigt, wo der hammer hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Oktober 2012)

Sehr unscharf meinereiner... wie immer halt  Aber die Linie hat gepasst. 
Das letzte Bild mit Roland und seinen "Untergebenen" hat was


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

Super Bilder! Des beim Adlerstein sieht aus als ob ich ein kleines Treppchen runterfahre und drei Mann muüssen mich sichern. Auf Bildern bringt man das Gelände leider nicht richtig raus. Du bist der Mann mit den direktesten Lines!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Sehr unscharf meinereiner... wie immer halt  Aber die Linie hat gepasst.
> Das letzte Bild mit Roland und seinen "Untergebenen" hat was



Du bist immer so schnell, da ist der Foto schnell überlastet.
Ja ich werde gern verehrt.


----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Sehr unscharf meinereiner... wie immer halt  Aber die Linie hat gepasst.
> Das letzte Bild mit Roland und seinen "Untergebenen" hat was



Deine Linie war gut  Die Kamera ist soviel Dynamik nur nicht gewöhnt


----------



## lowfat (3. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Bilder! Des beim Adlerstein sieht aus als ob ich ein kleines Treppchen runterfahre und drei Mann muüssen mich sichern. Auf Bildern bringt man das Gelände leider nicht richtig raus. Du bist der Mann mit den direktesten Lines!!



Deine mannhafte Waghalsigkeit kommt da wirklich nicht rüber. Die Huldigung Deiner Jünger schon.
am Brotzeittrail hab ich jetzt ein Rechnung offen. Mistkurve, elende!


----------



## S P (3. Oktober 2012)

@lowfat: Keiner hat damit gerechnet, dass du nach der Stufe den nächsten Felsen wieder rauf wolltest.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @lowfat: Keiner hat damit gerechnet, dass du nach der Stufe den nächsten Felsen wieder rauf wolltest.



Das normale zeug ist ihm einfach zu langweilig


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Deine mannhafte Waghalsigkeit kommt da wirklich nicht rüber. Die Huldigung Deiner Jünger schon.
> am Brotzeittrail hab ich jetzt ein Rechnung offen. Mistkurve, elende!



Von der Kehre gibts schon einige Kotzbilder
Aber mit Bremshebel abbrechen bist du der erste. ist halt keine Saint nur eibe the one


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Bilder! Des beim Adlerstein sieht aus als ob ich ein kleines Treppchen runterfahre und drei Mann muüssen mich sichern. Auf Bildern bringt man das Gelände leider nicht richtig raus. Du bist der Mann mit den direktesten Lines!!



Habs mir auch gedacht, schaut aus wie ein Anfänger der eine S1 Treppe fährt und alle haben Angst um ihn 

Das Baumeck hat wieder ein Opfer gefordert?


----------



## Julian_4.0 (4. Oktober 2012)

Sers!

Kennt ihr des:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8cvS1nLIkc&playnext=1&list=PL82372D9024B64BE0&feature=results_main"]Vertride Mountainbike im HochallgÃ¤u, leider manchmal mit Problemen ( Doku vom Bayrischen Rundfunk) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Artikel hat eben wieder mal jede Menge Öl ins Feuer gegossen und die ewige Debatte über Mountainbiker erneut aufkommen lassen.
Vielleicht stellt man in ca. 10 Jahren fest, dass der Artikel seiner Zeit weit voraus war.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Oktober 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


>


Wer issn der Koloss rechts unten??? Dirk Bach auf seiner letzten Tour oder der Jochen??


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn der Koloss rechts unten??? Dirk Bach auf seiner letzten Tour oder der Jochen??



...dass die dich immer noch mitnehmen.....


----------



## christof1977 (5. Oktober 2012)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> Kennt ihr des:
> 
> ...



Schöner Bericht. Vor allem si Pro-MTB, und das vom BR


----------



## OldSchool (5. Oktober 2012)

Hier  wurde ach schon darüber debattiert.


----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wer issn der Koloss rechts unten??? Dirk Bach auf seiner letzten Tour oder der Jochen??



Hab leider schon feststellen müssen, das die Jacke mich nicht zu meinem Vorteil kleidet.
Wird Zeit für eine Neue


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

Iche wolle morgen Tour in die fränkische Schweiz mache mide Dechnig unde Tour. Hadde eine Lusd auf solche Tour?


----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2012)

Morgen Baustelle, abends Weinfahrt, Sonntag dann fahrunfähig gepaart mit Verwandtschaftsbesuch am Nachmittag........

Roland: Wann wirds denn nächste Woche Nachmittags was, am besten so gegen 14 Uhr start. Mitn Ossiäxl. Wir wollen doch noch ein Schaltbattle machen......???


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Morgen Baustelle, abends Weinfahrt, Sonntag dann fahrunfähig gepaart mit Verwandtschaftsbesuch am Nachmittag........
> 
> Roland: Wann wirds denn nächste Woche Nachmittags was, am besten so gegen 14 Uhr start. Mitn Ossiäxl. Wir wollen doch noch ein Schaltbattle machen......???



Des is halt schö wenn ma imma a Ausred hod. Du bisd ja scho so, wie der dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf.
Ich fahr auch alleine, ich brauche keinenOh Scheizze dann kann ich ja keine Schlüsselstellen fahren so ganz ohne Sicherung

be. äs. A Schaldbäddl brauch ma eh ned mach du konnsd ja ned amol unda Lasd schaldn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (5. Oktober 2012)

Morgen nachmittag wär ich mit dabei, so ab 14 Uhr. Kann ja ned zulassn dast dich a noch verletzt


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2012)

ich fohr morgen um 10.00uhr rotenbühl die trailtour ab ro-bühl


----------



## JulH (5. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen um 10.00uhr rotenbühl die trailtour ab ro-bühl


 
da hab ich leider noch ka zeit


----------



## christof1977 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hob koa Zeit am Wochnend


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag wär ich mit dabei, so ab 14 Uhr. Kann ja ned zulassn dast dich a noch verletzt



Ja Julian alter Münchner, ab wo willst denn fahren? 14.00 würd scho passen!

Mit dem Peter will ich nicht fahren, der hat per SMS beleidigt.
p.s. Möcht am Pavillion mal die Abkürzung probieren (nur wenns trocken ist). Oder Pottenstein?


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2012)

wenn mer 1400hm bergauf fährt, um einen angeblich sooo tollen trail bergab bekommt, und dann an schrott weg der 80% aus bachbett ähnlichen weg mit wasser, und den rest des trails aus langweiligen kopfsteinpflaster und wald fuhren weg und dann noch drahtseilversicherte kletterstelln , die bis auf zwei stelln ned fahrbar sen, da musst ich dich einfach beleidigen, sei froh, das du ned dabei warst, ich hätt dir ana aufs auge gedrück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (5. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hätt dir ana aufs auge gedrück



Hols nach, links und rechts..............


----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2012)

Auf Techtour hätt ich schon bock, nur am Vormittag koi zoid.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Auf Techtour hätt ich schon bock, nur am Vormittag koi zoid.



Dann passd doch 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2012)

Wo etz?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn mer 1400hm bergauf fährt, um einen angeblich sooo tollen trail bergab bekommt, und dann an schrott weg der 80% aus bachbett ähnlichen weg mit wasser, und den rest des trails aus langweiligen kopfsteinpflaster und wald fuhren weg und dann noch drahtseilversicherte kletterstelln , die bis auf zwei stelln ned fahrbar sen, da musst ich dich einfach beleidigen, sei froh, das du ned dabei warst, ich hätt dir ana aufs auge gedrück



ich hob ja ned gwusst das du so schlecht fährst Für uns waor des a Flowtrail.
Mich hats ja oben gleich auf den Kopf gehauen deswegen kam er mir so schön vor.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wo etz?



Was willst denn fahren?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wo etz?



Pottenstein oder Matterhornparkplatz such dir was raus.


----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2012)

Dannn Matterhornparke. Irgendwie muss ich doch meine rudimentären Skills aufbessern.


----------



## rebirth (5. Oktober 2012)

Hmm.. Is das HT tauglich?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmm.. Is das HT tauglich?


Also der Wolfi fährt mit seinem HT alle Stellen. Also ist es HT tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch mit dem HT


----------



## JulH (5. Oktober 2012)

Also dann morgen 14 Uhr matterhorn. 
Oder geh ma doch nach pottenstein? Da hät ich fast mehr Lust drauf.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (5. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen um 10.00uhr rotenbühl die trailtour ab ro-bühl


 
Puuh, 10Uhr is ja noch ziemlich schattig um diese Zeit; aber ich versuch  Da zu sein. Wo in Rotenbühl meinst Du: den Parkplatz am Freibad oder?

Martin S.


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2012)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Puuh, 10Uhr is ja noch ziemlich schattig um diese Zeit; aber ich versuch  Da zu sein. Wo in Rotenbühl meinst Du: den Parkplatz am Freibad oder?
> 
> Martin S.



ja


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit dem HT



bring nen fallschirm mit  
 @S P: Ist da wo wir das letzt ma waren, oder?


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Also dann morgen 14 Uhr matterhorn.
> Oder geh ma doch nach pottenstein? Da hät ich fast mehr Lust drauf.



Ich bin da flexibel. Nur müsst mer uns dann mal definitiv entscheiden.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2012)

Mir egal ich schau um 13.00 Uhr noch mal rein dann seh ich schon was ihr ausgemacht habt. Da kommen wir dann hin.

p.s. Für Pottenstein sind wir fast ein wenig viel, 6 Mann wenn alle kommen.


----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich zähl nicht, ich trag eh alles! 

Falls ihr umplant brauch ich strasse/ort bitte ^^


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann Matterhornparke. Wer kommt denn alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich ^^


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2012)

Julian, Sebastian, Steven, Andi, Milan0, Ich.
14.00 Matterhorn.


----------



## JulH (6. Oktober 2012)

matterhornparke passt.
Bis dann


----------



## Eraserhead-de (6. Oktober 2012)

War wieder ne super Tour, Peter! Ein paar Schlüsselstellen gefahren, andere waren mir heute einfach zu schlonzig / steil / schlonzig+steil! Auf dem Heimweg noch ein Holzofenbrot in Pretzfeld ergattert 

C U Martin


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2012)

martin, war top, gute geschwindigkeit für diese tour, hätt mer fast noch bei der andren truppe mitfohren können


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> martin, war top, gute geschwindigkeit für diese tour, hätt mer fast noch bei der andren truppe mitfohren können



Wir waren eh schon zu siebt, sonst hätten wir Guppenteilung machen müssen. Wolfi ist noch dazugestossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2012)

Noch 3 Tage dann hab ich auch wieder Zeit.... echt zum :kotz: derzeit. Eigentlich sollte ich hier gar nicht reinschauen, des demotiviert eh nur


----------



## Milan0 (6. Oktober 2012)

War eine klasse Tour. Ist doch was anderes die Fränkische als das STB.

Habe da irgendwo mein Ego verloren, wenn es einer finden sollte...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Oktober 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> War eine klasse Tour. Ist doch was anderes die Fränkische als das STB.
> 
> Habe da irgendwo mein Ego verloren, wenn es einer finden sollte...



Bist doch top gefahren das war das erste mal!


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Tour.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2012)

Schaut gut aus


----------



## S P (6. Oktober 2012)

Videos added.


----------



## fusion4life (6. Oktober 2012)

wahnsinn, da is ja auch a video dabei, wo ich was fahren konnte


----------



## MisterCool (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Video-links lassen sich am iPad nicht öffnen - kommt Access denied..

AccessDeniedAccess Denied293D6302CB18D6BCcFFm65lQ/D9IGcf16+Oe4N5lZqqqsPCxQzHB4wRXIQvgPXWO6Dglt5akDD0Kb9bl


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2012)

Kein problem am iphone. Vielleicht mal nen alternativen browser testen?!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2012)

Heut mal eine CC Runde mit dem Liteville bei schönstem Herbstwetter gedreht.
Muss nicht immer S8 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (7. Oktober 2012)

Schön gfahrn andi, aber Fusion4life ist etz ned mehr so der passende name.
Mensch ich will a mol wieder mit und wenns nur ist um alle aufzuhalten...


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem aufhalten is mein job!


----------



## fusion4life (7. Oktober 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Schön gfahrn andi, aber Fusion4life ist etz ned mehr so der passende name.
> Mensch ich will a mol wieder mit und wenns nur ist um alle aufzuhalten...


ja hab ich mir auch scho gedacht, aber den namen kannst ja nimmer ändern.aber als ich dem forum beigetreten bin war halt mein fusion ganz neur, da war ich noch begeistert davon 
etz is nat des fanes mein schätzchen, aber die technik passt noch net ganz zum bike


----------



## gandi85 (7. Oktober 2012)

hauptsach die technik vom bike passt...


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das mit dem aufhalten is mein job!



Musst dir halt doch an Torque Rahmen kaufen. Mit dem CC Hardtail die Dinger runter is scho ned so schön.


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2012)

@rebirth: Schlag zu!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @rebirth: Schlag zu!



Grösse L = zu groß!
Baujahr 2009 = Lenkwinkel zu steil Geometrie nicht optimal!
Farbe und Dämpfer= super


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Grösse L = zu groß!
> Baujahr 2009 = Lenkwinkel zu steil Geometrie nicht optimal!
> Farbe und Dämpfer= super









Möge das nächste Angebot kommen.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Musst dir halt doch an Torque Rahmen kaufen. Mit dem CC Hardtail die Dinger runter is scho ned so schön.



Was ist denn mit dem Strive passiert? Fürs technische bergab wars doch immer brauchbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Das macht er immer kaputt


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2012)

Sebbi bei dem rahmen würden meine naben net passen 

Mein wunschrahmen kostet 2900 piepen, ich überleg schon welche bank oder tankstelle dran glauben muss ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2012)

2900? Ist dann wohl ein Niclausi? Ich würde aktuell auf das ICB warten, das ja im März 2013 kommen soll. Geo, Optik und Ausstattung sind ja soweit sehr vielversprechend. Ansonsten das Fanes. Wenn man sieht was die Fanesfahrer für S-Grade packen und wie schlecht sie eigtl sind muss das Rad einfach gut sein ...


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2012)

Was sonst? ^^ ich bräucht ja "nur" nen rahmen..

Ma schauen obs das helius in 10 jahren noch gibt, bis dahin könnt ich das geld zusammen haben


----------



## Schoschi (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätt nen Helius FR 2006 Rahmen anzubieten.......
Allerdings ist die Geo des aktuellen AM 10mal besser......vor allem auch für das Vertridegeholper......da hat sogar der Roland mal ein kleines Lob über Nicolaus rausgelassen, ist ihm aber sichtlich schwer gefallen....


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2012)

ich fohr morgen um 15.30 uhr ab pottensta, falls jemand mit will, soll bescheid gebn (morgen  nicht online)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> da hat sogar der Roland mal ein kleines Lob über Nicolaus rausgelassen, ist ihm aber sichtlich schwer gefallen....



Das werd ich dir nie vergessen. Das hab ich dir im Mantel der Verschiegenheit gesagt. Petze


----------



## Schoschi (8. Oktober 2012)

locker bleiben Roland, das ist doch keine Schande, zeigt doch nur dasst langsam zur Vernunft kommst.....


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> locker bleiben Roland, das ist doch keine Schande, zeigt doch nur dasst langsam zur Vernunft kommst.....



ich wart jetzt erst mal aufs IBC Bike soviele User können doch nicht irren.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ... soviele User können doch nicht irren.



...sagte die Fliege und setzte sich auf die Schei$e.


----------



## rebirth (9. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich wart jetzt erst mal aufs IBC Bike



schenkst du mir dann deinen fanes rahmen?


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> ...sagte die Fliege und setzte sich auf die Schei$e.



Wer setzt sich auf Dich.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> schenkst du mir dann deinen fanes rahmen?



Höchstens meinen Liteville Rahmen. Fanes werd ich noch etwas fahren.


----------



## rebirth (9. Oktober 2012)

Ok cool


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2012)

fohr freitag trailtour ab matterh-p, um 13.15uhr, falls jedoch ein techno mitfahrer (spotter) dabei were, würd ich lieber pottnsta  u.a  wachthüttn trails und arschtrail machen


----------



## JulH (10. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr freitag trailtour ab matterh-p, um 13.15uhr, falls jedoch ein techno mitfahrer (spotter) dabei were, würd ich lieber pottnsta  u.a  wachthüttn trails und arschtrail machen



Hättest am Sa auch Zeit? Da wär ich dabei. 
Und gute Bilder auf den letzten Bildern. Eig müsst ma auf unsern touren mehr fotografieren und filmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Hättest am Sa auch Zeit? Da wär ich dabei.
> Und gute Bilder auf den letzten Bildern. Eig müsst ma auf unsern touren mehr fotografieren und filmen.



samstag auch zeit,wollt da aber evt stb in nürnberg fohren, falls wolfi zeit zu guiden hat


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Hättest am Sa auch Zeit? Da wär ich dabei.
> Und gute Bilder auf den letzten Bildern. Eig müsst ma auf unsern touren mehr fotografieren und filmen.



Dann würden wir ja gar nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen. Ist doch schon jedes Eck zig mal dokumentiert. 
Wann willst am Samstag fahren? Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Oktober 2012)

An all â Letzte ansage 
Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am SchÃ¼tzenhaus in Sand
Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.
Der Film zeigt teilweise noch die unberÃ¼hrten Paradiese am Gardasee. Die magischen Orte mit mÃ¤chtigen GebirgsstÃ¶cken, einsamen Singeltrails in mystisch aussehenden Schluchten mit geheimnisvollen Seen. 4 Tage streiften die Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker in den Spuren der Kriegsgebieten des ersten Weltkrieges von Monto Baldo, Altissimo, Sentiero 601 und Passo Nota,  Hierbei vermittelt der Film die pure visuelle SchÃ¶nheite einer Sportart des Mountenbikes rings um den Gardasee. So zeigt er die Lebenszyklen der Biker mit ihrem Fahrrad, aber auch die Kunst des Filmemachers und einmaliges Visualses von Action â Sequenzen.

So hoffen wir dass sich alle Outdoorsportler und Ã¤hnliche VerrÃ¼ckte aus der Region bei diesem Film sich einfinden. 

__________________GruÃ der Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker











__________________


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

schön geschrieben.



Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> An all  Letzte ansage
> Am Donnerstag, den 11 Oktober um 19 Uhr am Schützenhaus in Sand
> Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker laden zum einen Bike - Filmabend der besonderen Klasse ein.
> Der Film zeigt teilweise noch die unberührten Paradiese am Gardasee. Die magischen Orte mit mächtigen Gebirgsstöcken, einsamen Singeltrails in mystisch aussehenden Schluchten mit geheimnisvollen Seen. 4 Tage streiften die Steigerwald und Wallburgbiker in den Spuren der Kriegsgebieten des ersten Weltkrieges von Monto Baldo, Altissimo, Sentiero 601 und Passo Nota,  Hierbei vermittelt der Film die pure visuelle Schönheite einer Sportart des Mountenbikes rings um den Gardasee. So zeigt er die Lebenszyklen der Biker mit ihrem Fahrrad, aber auch die Kunst des Filmemachers und einmaliges Visualses von Action  Sequenzen.
> ...


----------



## JulH (11. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> samstag auch zeit,wollt da aber evt stb in nürnberg fohren, falls wolfi zeit zu guiden hat



Dann sag mal deiner Sekretärin, sie soll die Termine tauschen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

Heute war der Jörg aus dem benachbarten Fichtelgebirge da, Trailtour bei schönstem Wetter. Ich seh nur noch Nicolai!? Nur gut das ein Liteville dabei war das hat mich dann wieder runter gebracht. Alles top geklappt.


----------



## S P (11. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Fotos  Da hattet ihr ja perfektes Wetter gehabt.


----------



## christof1977 (11. Oktober 2012)

Sieht sehr entspannt aus ... in der Tat.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos  Da hattet ihr ja perfektes Wetter gehabt.



Wetter war super kurze Hose, kurzes Shirt



christof1977 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr entspannt aus ... in der Tat.


Ich hoffe wir können diese Tour bald mal zusammen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (11. Oktober 2012)

Jaha! Ich hab's jetzt endlich mal geschafft, meine Sattelstütze zu verpacken. Jetzt muss ich sie nur noch wegschicken


----------



## fusion4life (12. Oktober 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Hättest am Sa auch Zeit? Da wär ich dabei.
> Und gute Bilder auf den letzten Bildern. Eig müsst ma auf unsern touren mehr fotografieren und filmen.


sa würdemir auch passen,fährt da etz jmd???


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Samstag evtl in nbg. Problem ist das aktuelle wetter. Bei uns regnets schon den ganzen tag :/ weiß abernet wie das in nbg ist/war.


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2012)

im stb kann man immer fohren, egal obs davor gregnet hat, der sandsta halt meist besser als der kalksta in der fränkischn und weniger nasses laub gibs im stb auch


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2012)

hier noch a kleine vid vom spähtsommer, ich weiss, schitt musik, und die hört nach den film nedmol auf keine ahnung wie man die raus schneidet) und die schnitt effekte sen a ned so toll, aber des war eh nur schnell a test


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten selbst geschnittenen Video.
Ist schon besser als dem Breyer sein ganzer eingestellter Scheizz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (12. Oktober 2012)

schade, beim ritt mit LBjörg wär ich gern dabei gewesen. sass eh den ganzen tag in einem workshop ohne fenster. da sieht man das sonnenelend draussen nicht so


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> schade, beim ritt mit LBjörg wär ich gern dabei gewesen. sass eh den ganzen tag in einem workshop ohne fenster. da sieht man das sonnenelend draussen nicht so



Ja, wichtig ist du kannst heute aus den Fenster sehen.
werd demnächst mal beim Jörg das Fichtelgeb. unsicher machen, wenns an einem WE ist kannst ja mal mitfahren.


----------



## JulH (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenns Wetter passt werd ich morgen ab 14 Uhr pottensta fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC: Ui, jetzt hätte ich doch fast die Bilder übersehen 
Gut, auf den Bilden sieht man wenigsten meine ständigen Geländerchrashs nicht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Du warst da einfach zu schnell um das auf Bilder zu bannen. 
Das nächste mal bei dir nehme ich meine Go pro mit.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

@sadummchen wie wäre es morgen mal mit retterner Kanzel Steilabfahrt


----------



## lowfat (12. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_: Ui, jetzt hätte ich doch fast die Bilder übersehen
> Gut, auf den Bilden sieht man wenigsten meine ständigen Geländerchrashs nicht


puhh, dann bin ich ja nicht allein . letzten mittwoch hab ich da einen bremshebel gekillt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> puhh, dann bin ich ja nicht allein . letzten mittwoch hab ich da einen bremshebel gekillt



Die Stelle wo ich meinen Bremshebel wieder an die richtige Stelle drehen mußte, war sogar ohne Geländer

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @sadummchen wie wäre es morgen mal mit retterner Kanzel Steilabfahrt


Steilabfahrt!!! UIUIUI
Wann willsdn fohrn? 
Geh etz auf Kerwa!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Steilabfahrt!!! UIUIUI
> Wann willsdn fohrn?
> Geh etz auf Kerwa!



Dann wirds eh nix morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @sadummchen wie wäre es morgen mal mit retterner Kanzel Steilabfahrt



Schotterrampe oder was meinste da?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schotterrampe oder was meinste da?



Steinbruchabfahrt.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2012)

Hm das wird schon das sein was ich mein.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2012)

Roland und ich fahren um 11.00 Uhr ab Behringersmühle eine Tour, Weiß Marter, Altersheim, Markus Trail. Wenn einer mit will bescheid sagen


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Was brauchbares, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Axalp (13. Oktober 2012)

Heute feiern... insofern morgen biken... tendenziell schlecht. 

War der Bernd etwa heute dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Heute feiern... insofern morgen biken... tendenziell schlecht.
> 
> War der Bernd etwa heute dabei?


Ne nachdem er geschrieben hat das er auf Kerwa geht, hab ich ihn gleich abgeschrieben. Dann musste er sich wenigstens keine Ausrede einfallen lassen


----------



## Cellini (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenns morgen nicht zu arg regnet werd ich ne Tour in der Fränkischen machen, falls jemand Zeit hat einfach Bescheid geben...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Wenns morgen nicht zu arg regnet werd ich ne Tour in der Fränkischen machen, falls jemand Zeit hat einfach Bescheid geben...



Was du fährst heuer noch mal morgen ist Leutenbacher Frühschoppen um 9.00 Uhr ein volles Zelt mit 1000 Leuten davon 300 auf den Tischen
Aber ich bin leider selbsständig und habe keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2012)

und die restlichen 700 unter den tischen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> und die restlichen 700 unter den tischen



Nachmittags bestimmt


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2012)

Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr erster halb Nightride unter dem Motto "wir fahren in die Dunkelheit"
Matterhornparkplatz
Breyer und Ich bis jetzt.


----------



## macmount (15. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr erster halb Nightride unter dem Motto "wir fahren in die Dunkelheit"
> Matterhornparkplatz
> Breyer und Ich bis jetzt.



leider zu bald -


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> leider zu bald -



leider zu spät,ich fohr um 15.15uhr ab matterh.


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr erster halb Nightride unter dem Motto "wir fahren in die Dunkelheit"
> Matterhornparkplatz
> Breyer und Ich bis jetzt.



Die übliche Tour schaffst da aber net? Oder verkürztes Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die übliche Tour schaffst da aber net? Oder verkürztes Programm?


Werden denke ich ab Matterhorn dann zum Blockmeer und zurückarbeiten zum Wolfieck, Jägersteig Auto.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> leider zu bald -





peter metz schrieb:


> leider zu spät,ich fohr um 15.15uhr ab matterh.



Man kanns hier keinem recht machen.
@längere Haare du würdest ja eh nicht mitfahren. Wenn du es doch schaffst dann kannst du dir ja mal zum halben Tarif meine Hand ansehen.


----------



## macmount (15. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man kanns hier keinem recht machen.
> @längere Haare du würdest ja eh nicht mitfahren. Wenn du es doch schaffst dann kannst du dir ja mal zum halben Tarif meine Hand ansehen.



Du host mi wirgli scho lang nimmer gsääng - des muss haasn sehr lange Haare  Wann fahrt ihr mal ab ca. 19:00 - Sind dei Griffl immer nu ned O.K.


----------



## S P (15. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC: A weng später gäng wohl net, oder? Sonst müssd i mich so schiggen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: A weng später gäng wohl net, oder? Sonst müssd i mich so schiggen.



Wos issn später des würd genauso geh.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> Du host mi wirgli scho lang nimmer gsääng - des muss haasn sehr lange Haare  Wann fahrt ihr mal ab ca. 19:00 - Sind dei Griffl immer nu ned O.K.



Mach ma an Diil du heilst mei Finga und ich rasier di dafüa, do hob ich auf jedn Fall mehra Ärbert.


----------



## macmount (15. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mach ma an Diil du heilst mei Finga und ich rasier di dafüa, do hob ich auf jedn Fall mehra Ärbert.



Du maansd viellaichd mich grausd vor gor nix - ich loss mi bloos vo hübsche maadla undä färdsich rasiern


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos issn später des würd genauso geh.


Mir is a wurschd!


----------



## Cellini (16. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was du fährst heuer noch mal



Klar, gestern gefahren, heute genauso, morgen werd ichs wieder tun! Ich hoff mal auf genauso viel Sonne wie heute nachmittag .


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Klar, gestern gefahren, heute genauso, morgen werd ichs wieder tun! Ich hoff mal auf genauso viel Sonne wie heute nachmittag .



Heute hätt mer uns zamtun können. Hast Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2012)

Willst ned mal nen Halb Night Ride mitmachen



Cellini schrieb:


> Klar, gestern gefahren, heute genauso, morgen werd ichs wieder tun! Ich hoff mal auf genauso viel Sonne wie heute nachmittag .


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr erster halb Nightride unter dem Motto "wir fahren in die Dunkelheit"
> Matterhornparkplatz
> Breyer und Ich bis jetzt.





S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: A weng später gäng wohl net, oder? Sonst müssd i mich so schiggen.


Wos issn etz? Mir wär a uma sechs lieber! Also wenn kaaner wos dagecha hod : 18:00 Matterhorn


----------



## S P (16. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos issn etz? Mir wär a uma sechs lieber! Also wenn kaaner wos dagecha hod : 18:00 Matterhorn


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2012)

Endlich habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden diesen blöden Rucksack zuhause zu lassen. Jetzt kann ich sogar noch Laufräder und Gabeln als Ersatz mitnehmen.


----------



## S P (17. Oktober 2012)

vier passende Baronen in der Größe zu finden wird allerdings schwierig.


----------



## Cellini (17. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Willst ned mal nen Halb Night Ride mitmachen



Beim nächsten Mal gerne, heute wollt ich noch mal die Herbstsonne geniessen und bin nachmittags gefahren.

Nightrides werd ich die kommende Zeit zwangsläufig genug machen, kann aber unter der Woche erst so gegen 1930 Uhr.


----------



## S P (17. Oktober 2012)

Schön gefahren heut im Schummrigen! Und der Beweiß wurde erbracht, dass ein Latex Schläuchli nicht unsterblich ist. Bleds Blockmeer, bleds!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schön gefahren heut im Schummrigen! Und der Beweiß wurde erbracht, dass ein Latex Schläuchli nicht unsterblich ist. Bleds Blockmeer, bleds!



Hat sich mit einem Knall verabschiedet. Jetzt nur noch 6-8 Wochen warten, dann hat der Bernd die Bilder bestimmt auch fertig.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat sich mit einem Knall verabschiedet. Jetzt nur noch 6-8 Wochen warten, dann hat der Bernd die Bilder bestimmt auch fertig.



Bei den Luftdrücken die ihr fahrt war das bestimmt ein Vakuumknall 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei den Luftdrücken die ihr fahrt war das bestimmt ein Vakuumknall
> 
> G.



das darf man so nicht sagen! ich denke es lag ehr an der Linie die S P gefahren ist! Die war sehr direkt Ein nettes, sehr spitzes "Steinchen" stand im Weg. 
Dieser dünnwandige Baron 2,3 hatte eigentlich genug Luft zum Leben, aber die Karkasse halt, die Karkasse.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Oktober 2012)

Das war vermutlich ein »Überschallknall«, so wie der Basti immer die Stelle nimmt ...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das war vermutlich ein »Überschallknall«, so wie der Basti immer die Stelle nimmt ...



So richtig langsam war das auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## S P (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe nur, dass die fehlende Ecke im Muschelkalk bei der jährlichen Inventur nicht negativ auffällt.  Einfach so meinen kleinen Baron nieder zu stechen...


----------



## softlurch (18. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass die fehlende Ecke im Muschelkalk bei der jährlichen Inventur nicht negativ auffällt.  Einfach so meinen kleinen Baron nieder zu stechen...


Also doch demnächst auch hinten 2,5?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hat sich mit einem Knall verabschiedet. Jetzt nur noch 6-8 Wochen warten, dann hat der Bernd die Bilder bestimmt auch fertig.



Du Gesäß!!!! Heute Abend stell ich die Bilder rein Pappnase!  Sind ein paar ganz nette dabei. War übrigens sehr vernünftig gestern von der fürchterlichen Spitzkehren, Muschelquellen Pavillion Tour auf die deutlich einfachere Adlerstein,Zwecklesgraben,Blockmeer und Brotzteittrail Tour umzuplanen.
So konnte ich mich langsam nach meiner Fahrpause wieder herantasten und an das fahren mit Licht bei Dunkelheit gewöhnen. Auch das fehlen von Protektoren war so leichter zu verschmerzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

softlurch schrieb:


> Also doch demnächst auch hinten 2,5?



Bei dem Durchschlag hätte nur ein Vollgummireifen geholfen!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Gesäß!!!! Heute Abend stell ich die Bilder rein Pappnase!  Sind ein paar ganz nette dabei. War übrigens sehr vernünftig gestern von der fürchterlichen Spitzkehren, Muschelquellen Pavillion Tour auf die deutlich einfachere Adlerstein,Zwecklesgraben,Blockmeer und Brotzteittrail Tour umzuplanen.
> So konnte ich mich langsam nach meiner Fahrpause wieder herantasten und an das fahren mit Licht bei Dunkelheit gewöhnen. Auch das fehlen von Protektoren war so leichter zu verschmerzen!!!



Wie könnt ihr bei der Dunkelheit solche Trails fahren, habt ihr die hier dabei?


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Oktober 2012)

Ihr kennt euch doch in der Fränkischen ganz gut aus. Gibt es eine Tour die leicht nachzufahren ist und technisch nicht mega schwer? Kenn mich leider zu wenig aus. Tips auch gerne per PN

Danke und Gruß


----------



## rebirth (18. Oktober 2012)

Ne gibts nicht..


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr bei der Dunkelheit solche Trails fahren, habt ihr die hier dabei?



Dieses Model wird zum Pinkeln benutzt. Auf den Trails kommt folgendes Teil zum Einsatz:


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

G.


----------



## fusion4life (18. Oktober 2012)

fährt am sa jemand?soll ja nochmal sommerlich warm werden.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Gesäß!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Gibts die noch? Mit der hat mein Opa schon den Nachthimmel ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Man stelle sich vor was die mit moderner LED Technik zu leisten im Stande wäre

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (18. Oktober 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> fährt am sa jemand?soll ja nochmal sommerlich warm werden.



Samstag fährt bestimmt jemand, da Sonntag eher mal wieder High-Life an den Hot-Spots sein wird. ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor was die mit moderner LED Technik zu leisten im Stande wäre
> 
> G.



dann hätten wir bestimmt gewonnen.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann hätten wir bestimmt gewonnen.


Yes!! Die Bomber hätten wir vom Himmel geschmolzen!!!!!
Aber was,wäre,wenn nützt alles nichts


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gibts die noch? Mit der hat mein Opa schon den Nachthimmel ausgeleuchtet.


Wahnsinn!!! Habe im Netz ein Bild von deinem Opa gefunden!!
HAMMER!!!!!





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Hammer, das kannst ausdrucken und aufhängen 

Die Flasche Gatorade würde ich nur durch ein geeignetes Getränk ersetzen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor was die mit moderner LED Technik zu leisten im Stande wäre
> 
> G.



Ne ... Im großen Maßstab sind gasentladungsdinger schon noch auf Augenhöhe 

18 kW; 1600000 lm  ... Da brauchst nur so ca. 1,6k LEDs

http://www.osram.de/appsinfo/pdc/pdf.do?cid=GPS01_1028385&mpid=ZMP_56241&vid=EU_ALL_eCat&lid=DE


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Der Hammer, das kannst ausdrucken und aufhängen
> 
> Die Flasche Gatorade würde ich nur durch ein geeignetes Getränk ersetzen


Das ist keine Flasche Gatorade sondern eine Flakhandgranate. Die musste man gegen Tiefflieger in Luft werfen und so diese lästigen Insekten vom Himmel holen. Gatorade gab es damals noch garnicht du Vogel!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

So schnell noch ein paar Bilder von gestern bevor das hier ausartet!!





[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG][/IMG]





[/url] 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne ... Im großen Maßstab sind gasentladungsdinger schon noch auf Augenhöhe
> 
> 18 kW; 1600000 lm  ... Da brauchst nur so ca. 1,6k LEDs
> 
> http://www.osram.de/appsinfo/pdc/pdf.do?cid=GPS01_1028385&mpid=ZMP_56241&vid=EU_ALL_eCat&lid=DE


Hmm und wie schaut es mit dem Akku aus? 
Portables AKW? Model:"Leichter Brüter!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2012)

Kalte Fusion


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kalte Fusion


Gute Idee!
Werde mal bei Hibike checken ob die auch schweres Wasser im Angebot haben!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2012)

Bilder sind Geil geworden! Hat sich echt gelohnt!! Langzeitbelichtung Top!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!! Habe im Netz ein Bild von deinem Opa gefunden!!
> HAMMER!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren noch Zeiten als wir die Moskitos vom Himmel geschmissn haben. Wo sind meine roten Kragenspiegel.


----------



## S P (19. Oktober 2012)

Topp Fotos!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2012)

Jepp....aber wo ist denn diese große Höhle in der Frängischen wo man so lange unter Tage fahren kann

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!! Habe im Netz ein Bild von deinem Opa gefunden!!
> HAMMER!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



oh, die neue Big Roland von Lupine 

Coole Nightride-Bilder! Da sieht alles gleich nochmal so dramatisch aus.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem bei diesem Modell ist eine passende Helmhalterung zu finden. Dieser normale Platikscheizz bricht immer.


----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2012)

bernd, gute fotos top ausleuchtung
 @wolfi, markus kommt morgen mit


----------



## S P (20. Oktober 2012)

Wirklich lohnenswerte Gegend* da. 



 

 

 



Da war ich sicher nicht das letzte Mal üben*.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wirklich lohnenswerte Gegend* da.
> 
> Da war ich sicher nicht das letzte Mal üben*.



Wollte da auch schon öfters hin. Habe aber nie Geld für den Sprit.


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollte da auch schon öfters hin. Habe aber nie Geld für den Sprit.



lügenbeutel,jedesmal wenn ich dich gfragt hab, war dei antwort "na, ka lust


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> lügenbeutel,jedesmal wenn ich dich gfragt hab, war dei antwort "na, ka lust



Na des konn doch gar nicht sein do wär ich doch sofort mit.


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na des konn doch gar nicht sein do wär ich doch sofort mit.



ja, ja friedl


----------



## OldSchool (21. Oktober 2012)

Fährt heute jemand  was?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand  was?


ja Peter, Andi, Chris, Stroker um 10.30 im Fürther Stadtwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (21. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Peter, Andi, Chris, Stroker um 10.30 im Fürther Stadtwald.



Treffpunkt ist wo?


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Oktober 2012)

Wo den jetzt?
Vielleicht kämpfe ich mich auch noch durch den Nebel ...


----------



## Dorsdn (21. Oktober 2012)

Wuerde auch gerne noch kommen. Ist das ok fuer euch? Weiss auch nicht wohin.


----------



## lowfat (21. Oktober 2012)

mehr bilder hab ich nicht gemacht. der herr auf dem bild ist übrigens der peter.


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2012)

ja, war lustig heut,were mal schön wenn mer mit diesen kaputten haufen in unseren gebiet fohrn


----------



## fusion4life (21. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war lustig heut,were mal schön wenn mer mit diesen kaputten haufen in unseren gebiet fohrn


scheiss fürth ^^
da kommst richtung forchheim und scho is strahlender sonnenschein...und wir fahren in der suppen rum!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war lustig heut,were mal schön wenn mer mit diesen kaputten haufen in unseren gebiet fohrn



Der Stefan hat sich ja schon geschähmt, als der ganze Haufen vor seiner Türe stand. Das war ja soooo peinlich für ihn.
Ja wieder alles so still und unlustig. So wie die fahren möchte ich sie nicht in der fränkischen haben.


----------



## stroker (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau - machen wir woanders was kaputt - und auch Haufen...
Ja - gut: war sehr inspirierend auf meinen HomeTrails

Roli: mach ma de Bilder her!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2012)

stroker schrieb:


> Ja genau - machen wir woanders was kaputt - und auch Haufen...
> Ja - gut: war sehr inspirierend auf meinen HomeTrails



Du hast doch jetzt wieder einige sehr schöne freie Linien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (21. Oktober 2012)

wurd eh zeit, dass da mal jemand aufräumt. war alles so unordentlich da.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Oktober 2012)

und ich war net da  Dafür waren 16 Grad und wolkenloser Himmel in Spicak auch net schlecht


----------



## christof1977 (21. Oktober 2012)

Bleed glabert hamma eh gut. Und mit a bissl Glück waren's 12 km 
Fein war's in Fördd, denkt ma goar net


----------



## RolandMC (21. Oktober 2012)

12Km dann hab ich diese Woch bei 2Ausfahrten mindestens 20 Km
Das ware doch nur ernste und sachliche Gespräche unter Männern.


----------



## lowfat (22. Oktober 2012)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Bleed glabert hamma eh gut. Und mit a bissl Glück waren's 12 km
> Fein war's in Fördd, denkt ma goar net


war wirklich fein. und das beim stroker gleich um die Ecke 
sowas könn mer auch mal in kalchi machen. das ist zwar deutlich traillastiger, ein paar schöne spielstellen sind aber auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2012)

werd morgen um 13.15 uhr ab matterh parke ne tour fohren, wenn jemand mitwill, sollsheut noch bescheid sagen, oder morgen per sms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin, komme ich mit. Schick mir mal deine Handy-Nr. falls mir morgen etwas dazwischen kommt.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 13.15 uhr ab matterh parke ne tour fohren, wenn jemand mitwill, sollsheut noch bescheid sagen, oder morgen per sms



13.15 Uhr morgen ist fei ned Freitag.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.15 Uhr morgen ist fei ned Freitag.



Du hast doch eh keine Zeit. Mußt doch erst dein labiles Alutech wieder von Grundauf reparieren

G.


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC: doch mal nach einem stabilen Pitch umschauen?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja des Alu braucht a Überholung
Vielleicht ein günstiges Pitch oder ein Rewelei.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2012)

Hats dir nach einem 5m Drop den Hinterbau gar zerlegt? Darfst halt net immer so extrem downhill-moschen!


----------



## rebirth (24. Oktober 2012)

roland willst mir net lieber das alu schenken statt dem LV?  

wie siehts mit ner "tour" aus demnsächst? vielleicht donnerstag oder samstag? Nico wär auch ma wieder dabei.

Aber net schon um 13:15 ^^


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin, hat hier jemand Lust auf eine kleine *nightride-Runde* in FÜ?
Start heute Abend 17:30 Zug-Haltestelle* "Alte Veste"* in Zirndorf? 
Denke da an eine schöne flotte Runde auf vielen kleinen Wegen, ca. 2 Stunden dann sind wir wieder am Start.
In diesem Fall gilt "viel Licht" erhält die Gesundheit.
Ich werde nur da sein, wenn sich jemand meldet.
Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt.


----------



## Roth (24. Oktober 2012)

War gestern genial, mit einem Local zu fahren ist halt was ganz anderes.
Bild eins ist leider nichts geworden, und es sieht auf dem Bild nach nichts aus.*ABER*
Die hat nur der Local gefahren. Nachträglich Respekt!!


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. Oktober 2012)

jaaa, war schön. Topp Fotos!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> roland willst mir net lieber das alu schenken statt dem LV?
> 
> wie siehts mit ner "tour" aus demnsächst? vielleicht donnerstag oder samstag? Nico wär auch ma wieder dabei.
> 
> Aber net schon um 13:15 ^^



Such dir eins raus
Können wir schon mal wieder tun. Wenn dann am WE Sonntag wäre mir noch lieber.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Trails schaun ja echt gut aus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

@RolandCD und Rest: Heute hätten wir wieder die normale Wetterlage gehabt, net nur strahlenden Sonnenschein bis ins Tal, sondern auch eine schöne Wolkenschicht unter unserem Gipfel







G.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @RolandCD und Rest: Heute hätten wir wieder die normale Wetterlage gehabt, net nur strahlenden Sonnenschein bis ins Tal, sondern auch eine schöne Wolkenschicht unter unserem Gipfel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war gestern mit euerem Wetter mehr als zufrieden. Du darfst beim Bilder "schiessen" nicht immer so flowig fahren, sonst bist du immer so unscharf.


----------



## JulH (24. Oktober 2012)

Schaut gut aus im fichtelgebirge und is eig gar ned so weit entfernt von uns daheim.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo, wo ist das?



Hi Dorsdn,

Ortsangaben werden nur sehr selten bekanntgegeben. Eine "hot spot" Bildung soll dadurch vermieden werden.
Wenn es von der Tour Verabredung her passt ist es kein Problem mitzufahren.
Von  der Wochenend Tour wusste ich den Ausgangspunkt nicht sonst hätte ich dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## Dorsdn (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo RolandMC - Danke für eine Antwort, würde gerne mal mitfahren.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder oben so ansehe, bin ich aber nicht als erster unten.
Suche auch Kontakt für hier in Fürth, insbesondere für die nightride-Zeit würds mich freuen. Alleine "nightriden" ist echt übel. Hoffentlich bis bald mal.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Oktober 2012)

Klasse Bilder vom Fichtelgebirge. 

Aber in welchem parallel Universum (Forum) werden die Touren ausgemacht?
Wo kann ich mich anmelden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2012)

Mündliche Kommunikation bei diversen Ausfahrten, z.B. Fürth, Nightride Fränkische Schweiz.
Hab dich ehrlich gesagt vergessen, wäre aber eh nichts für ein HT gewesen, viele Blöcke und Kanten.
Schad das ich nicht an dich gedacht habe.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder vom Fichtelgebirge.
> 
> Aber in welchem parallel Universum (Forum) werden die Touren ausgemacht?
> Wo kann ich mich anmelden ...


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mündliche Kommunikation bei diversen Ausfahrten, z.B. Fürth, Nightride Fränkische Schweiz.
> Hab dich ehrlich gesagt vergessen, wäre aber eh nichts für ein HT gewesen, viele Blöcke und Kanten.
> Schad das ich nicht an dich gedacht habe.



Mündliche Kommunikation - wie altmodisch 
Blöcken und Kanten werde ich, ab sofort, in mein tägliches Fahrtechniktraining integrieren. 

http://www.wetterochs.de/ 
Ich zieh jetzt mal Winterreifen auf, erst beim Auto und dann am Bike.


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey dorsdn. Schau doch mal in den nbg thread  

Ich will auch mit beim nächsten mal, ich trag auch die schlüsselstellen, also fast keine wartezeit *g


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hey dorsdn. Schau doch mal in den nbg thread
> 
> Ich will auch mit beim nächsten mal, ich trag auch die schlüsselstellen, also fast keine wartezeit *g



Wäre dann aber interessant, das dein Strive oder nächstes Vollgefedertes Bike einsatzklar wäre.


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja bisher kein bike in aussicht


----------



## lowfat (25. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mündliche Kommunikation - wie altmodisch
> Blöcken und Kanten werde ich, ab sofort, in mein tägliches Fahrtechniktraining integrieren.


ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, daß Du mit Blöcken und Kanten ganz gut klarkommst 
 @roland
sehr schöne bilder!!! ein paar stellen erkenn ich wieder. wirklich blöd, daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte! blauer himmel, sonne und 25° waren aber auch nicht soo schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (25. Oktober 2012)

Oh man sind die Bilder geil. muss mich euch unbedingt mal wieder als bremser anschließen... der meister nowak legt ja mittlerweile ganz schön vor, schön schön.


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2012)

@wolfi
woll mer sonntags stb fohren, wenns ned pisst, fränkische is voller laub, und wenn des noch nass werd werd wahrscheinlich mitn winterrad kommen.
 @roland, du warst doch a scho lang nemmer dort


----------



## Axalp (26. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag STB wäre nett. Bin aber schon wieder krank...


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag Steinbrüchlein geht von meiner Seite aus klar!
Mal schaun, was das Wetter dazu meint ...

Treffpunkt ansonsten wie immer am Parkplatz.
10 Uhr, dann schafft es vielleicht auch der eine oder andere Langschläfer.
Bin da aber geschmeidig und flexibel. 

Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter und Tempo wie immer anfängertauglich. 

Edit:
Wegen der Zeitumstellung auf 10:00 Uhr geändert!


----------



## 0815p (26. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sonntag Steinbrüchlein geht von meiner Seite aus klar!
> Mal schaun, was das Wetter dazu meint ...
> 
> Treffpunkt ansonsten wie immer am Parkplatz.
> ...



ja, wart mer wie des wetter wird, aber ich denk des geht scho.
 @Axalp gute besserung


----------



## SuShu (26. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ...Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter und Tempo wie immer anfängertauglich...


Na dann ist´s ja genau richtig für mich


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Oktober 2012)

Morgen wirds maximal 1°C warm, nachts -8°C, da wirds nach dem Regen schön eisig sein 
Gehe jetzt Winterreifen aufziehen, wie Wolfi auch Auto und dann Rad


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2012)

@wolfi
fohr heut ned mit, kränkel grad aweng rum, und bei der kält werds bestimmt ned besser


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Oktober 2012)

Allen Kranken gute Besserung!

Ich werd mal hin rollen und ein paar Spuren (hoffentlich nur Reifenspuren) in den Schnee legen ...


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2012)

@wolfi fohr heut a ned mit, ned das ich bei der Kält krank werd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2012)

War doch ganz spaßig gewesen..., trotz widriger Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, war gut. Aber so nass war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Oktober 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Aber so nass war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


Oben an den Felsen über dem Wernloch dachte ich, es zieht Nebel auf ... 
Dabei hat es nur aus deiner Jacke gedampft. 
Wusste bisher nicht, dass man Angstschweiß sichtbar machen kann. 

Wir waren diesmal relativ _schnell_ unterwegs, nur knapp 4 Stunden bis ganz hinten und wieder zurück. 
Einige Stellen habe wir links liegen lassen, waren teilweise _etwas_ rutschig.


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wir waren diesmal relativ _schnell_ unterwegs, nur knapp 4 Stunden bis ganz hinten und wieder zurück.







HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einige Stellen habe wir links liegen lassen, waren teilweise _etwas_ rutschig.



*hust* hmm, leider...


----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Oben an den Felsen über dem Wernloch dachte ich, es zieht Nebel auf ...
> Dabei hat es nur aus deiner Jacke gedampft.
> Wusste bisher nicht, dass man Angstschweiß sichtbar machen kann.
> 
> ...



ihr säcke, u ich lieg flach


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ihr säcke, u ich lieg flach



Lag ich auch, ein zwei Mal auf dem Boden.


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Oben an den Felsen über dem Wernloch dachte ich, es zieht Nebel auf ...
> Dabei hat es nur aus deiner Jacke gedampft.
> Wusste bisher nicht, dass man Angstschweiß sichtbar machen kann.
> 
> ...



Hatten wir nicht aus gemacht das diese "Sache" unter uns bleibt und ich dafür nichts von deinen Problemen auf dem Trail öffentlich mache.


----------



## S P (28. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Oktober 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht aus gemacht das diese "Sache" unter uns bleibt und ich dafür nichts von deinen Problemen auf dem Trail öffentlich mache.



welche probleme


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> welche probleme



Musste einmal einen Fuß setzten, glaube das hat er gemeint ...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> welche probleme



Das war ein Scherz. Hatte extra ein  (Zwinker Smiley) gesetzt um das zu verdeutlichen.


HTWolfi schrieb:


> Musste einmal einen Fuß setzten, glaube das hat er gemeint ...


Ja und das Katapult.


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2012)

roland lösch dei Pn konto, sonst kann ich dir des geraffel ned schicken


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland lösch dei Pn konto, sonst kann ich dir des geraffel ned schicken



Oh!! Habs gerade gelöscht.



einfach so!!  Der Breyer ist ein Depp


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Oktober 2012)

> einfach so!! Der Breyer ist ein Depp


Langeweile?

Wird zeit dass der frühling kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Langeweile?
> 
> Wird zeit dass der frühling kommt



Er hod mi scho gleich ongrufn, bin auf die Reduakudschn gschbannd.
Aber das juckt mich nicht, da ich erst mal ein verlängertes Wochenende an einem Italienischen See verbringen werde.


----------



## S P (30. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber das juckt mich nicht, da ich erst mal ein verlängertes Wochenende an einem Italienischen See verbringen werde.



Freu mich schon.


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Freu mich schon.



freu dich ned zu früh


----------



## S P (30. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freu dich ned zu früh



Keine Angst, die Bommelmütze kommt mit. Überlege schon, ob ned a der Zipfbob mit sollte. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freu dich ned zu früh



Hey Quertreiber es wird auf jeden Fall unvergesslich. Entweder so oder so.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh!! Habs gerade gelöscht.
> 
> 
> 
> einfach so!!  Der Breyer ist ein Depp


Sch...  do fälld mer nix mehr ei!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Bommelmütze kommt mit. Überlege schon, ob ned a der Zipfbob mit sollte. Man weiß ja nie.


Zipflbob!??? Is des ned der Zweitname vom Roland???
Schau blos das Nachts immer aufn Rücken liegst!!!


----------



## Cellini (1. November 2012)

Fährt heute, morgen, übermorgen usw. jemand? Oder seid ihr alle nach Italien gefahren?


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Fährt heute, morgen, übermorgen usw. jemand? Oder seid ihr alle nach Italien gefahren?



samstag solls pissen, sonntag werd ich evt a runden drehn, aber nix grosses


----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2012)

Wetteraussichten am lago sehen gut aus. Kollege Roland führt heute zur schauderterasse. Gestern 601 im nassen war gut aber auf jeden Fall schwer(für mich)
Gruss von allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (2. November 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten am lago sehen gut aus. Kollege Roland führt heute zur schauderterasse. Gestern 601 im nassen war gut aber auf jeden Fall schwer(für mich)
> Gruss von allen



_Schauder_terrasse, der Name ist Programm ... 
Dort ist es auf jeden Fall trocken, bei dem Gefälle hält sich keine Nässe oder Feuchtigkeit ... 

Viel Spaß, wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _Schauder_terrasse, der Name ist Programm ...
> Dort ist es auf jeden Fall trocken, bei dem Gefälle hält sich keine Nässe oder Feuchtigkeit ...
> 
> Viel Spaß, wenn man das so sagen kann.



, hey jochen, geb heut abend bitte bescheid, wieviel % du gfahren bist, wenns mehr als 10% waren , bist doch noch gut druff, und hat der roland endlich des treppel gmacht, wenn ja , hut ab, wenn nein, aned schlimm, is eh ziemlich schwer. Mist, wenn ich jetzt dabei sein könnt


----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Touren um pieve waren sehr lohnend.
Bilder folgen später 
Wetter war heute sehr genial 22 Grad am Nachmittag
Am 267er haben wir den Friedel mit seiner Frau getroffen


----------



## S P (2. November 2012)

@Peter... es war genau diese Stelle.


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @Peter... es war genau diese Stelle.


----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, sehr lohnend heute


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, sehr lohnend heute



für alle oder nur für dich roland


----------



## HTWolfi (2. November 2012)

Sieht sehr lecker aus 
Weitermachen!


----------



## kubikjch (2. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> für alle oder nur für dich roland



Ich wars der Jochen  nicht der Roth's Doldie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> samstag solls pissen, sonntag werd ich evt a runden drehn, aber nix grosses



Hat sich da schon was konkretisiert?


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hat sich da schon was konkretisiert?



ja, morgen dauerregen so wie heut, heut wars aber mittags recht sonnig und warm, zumintest bei uns daheim.
was habs gmacht heut


----------



## Cellini (3. November 2012)

Wenns Wetter morgen nachmittag ok ist werd ich ab ca 13:00 Uhr ne kleine Runde drehen, Tempo sehr langsam- fühl mich nicht ganz fit, evtl. Erkältung im Anflug.

Wie wars heut in Italy?


----------



## S P (3. November 2012)

So etz noch mal in größer...

601er Fotos kommen von Roland.





























Abschluss vom 4er in Bozen...




Leider nur das eine Bild, da viel zu flowig 

Fazit: da fahr ich ganz bestimmt wieder hin.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2012)

Dann aber 4b. 4a ist zu downhill lastig.


----------



## lowfat (4. November 2012)

schöne bilder. sieht ja schauderhaft aus 
sehr cool, daß ihr auch bozen gefahren seit. der 4er wanderweg ist in meiner trail top 3!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (4. November 2012)

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder








Lagebesprechung


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2012)

sagt mal, ist der weg von der schauderterasse auch allein machbar oder ist die absturzgefahr zu hoch?


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sagt mal, ist der weg von der schauderterasse auch allein machbar oder ist die absturzgefahr zu hoch?



Schauderterasse alleine, wäre mir zu schauderhaft. Sehr viele schwere Spitzkehren die ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## fusion4life (4. November 2012)

oh mann, da werd ich ja neidisch.und des fanes alles ausgehalten,oder hast es wieder kaputt gemacht mit deiner agressiven fahrweise, roland ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> oh mann, da werd ich ja neidisch.und des fanes alles ausgehalten,oder hast es wieder kaputt gemacht mit deiner agressiven fahrweise, roland ;-)



Du glaubst gar nicht was das Ding alles aushält. Hat sich gut geschlagen. Waren aber auch schwere Trails.


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht was das Ding alles aushält. Hat sich gut geschlagen. Waren aber auch schwere Trails.



ach, is doch alles easy going der friedl


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach, is doch alles easy going der friedl



easy going


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

Noch einige Bilder:


----------



## S P (4. November 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

Kann aber garnet so schlimm sein wies aussieht, wenns Fanes durchgehalten hat

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. November 2012)

Keine Bilder vom ersten, total sonnigen und trockenem Tag?


----------



## xTr3Me (4. November 2012)

Geile Bilder, scheinbar hattet ihr ja auch bestes Wetter, aber ist es nicht ein wenig gefährlich an so einem Abhang entlang zu fahren`?


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann aber garnet so schlimm sein wies aussieht, wenns Fanes durchgehalten hat
> 
> G.


 hab an meiner Fahr und Falltechnik gearbeitet.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Keine Bilder vom ersten, total sonnigen und trockenem Tag?



Ich will die Spannung hochhalten


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

Ahhh gut, und ich dachte schon du hast an dein Rad zur Stabilisierung und Festigkeitserhöhung noch größere Muttern angeschraubt

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

Ja schon oben steht auch ein Schild, für dünnwandige meist schwarze  Rahmen verboten. musste deshalb mit dem anderen schwarzen Rahmen fahren.




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, scheinbar hattet ihr ja auch bestes Wetter, aber ist es nicht ein wenig gefährlich an so einem Abhang entlang zu fahren`?


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh gut, und ich dachte schon du hast an dein Rad zur Stabilisierung und Festigkeitserhöhung noch größere Muttern angeschraubt
> 
> G.


Mein Ratschensatz reicht bis M 50 das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Schon die Gewichtszunahme an der Steckache würde vor Überschlägen schützn.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. November 2012)

Tja der Rahmen wäre dann vll ohne größere Dellen gewesen ... das hilft dir aber eher weniger wenns dich da runter bretzelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mein Ratschensatz reicht bis M 50 das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Schon die Gewichtszunahme an der Steckache würde vor Überschlägen schützn.



Dann befestige die Ratsche mit 50er Nuß an deinem Fanes da, wo die Pinionbox am Fanes drangeschraubt ist. Weil seit der letzten Freeride wissen wir ja, daß es mit Gewicht an der Stelle wesentlich besser bergab geht, als ohne Gewicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann befestige die Ratsche mit 50er Nuß an deinem Fanes da, wo die Pinionbox am Fanes drangeschraubt ist. Weil seit der letzten Freeride wissen wir ja, daß es mit Gewicht an der Stelle wesentlich besser bergab geht, als ohne Gewicht
> 
> G.


Dann wäre es ja fast ein Nucleon AM


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann wäre es ja fast ein Nucleon AM



Na soweit wollen wir es jetzt nicht nach oben heben

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tja der Rahmen wäre dann vll ohne größere Dellen gewesen ... das hilft dir aber eher weniger wenns dich da runter bretzelt.



Wenns dich da runterhaut greift nicht die Unfallversicherung sondern die LV.
Man sollte halt wissen was man macht.


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na soweit wollen wir es jetzt nicht nach oben heben
> 
> G.



Na ja, es hört sich ja sogar fast genauso an wie eine Ratsche.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2012)

Geile Bilder, ich fang gleich´s sabbern an 

Da wird die Wartezeit aufs neue Bike nur noch schlimmer


----------



## RolandMC (4. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, ich fang gleich´s sabbern an



Ja war geil! Aber leider die Abschlussfahrt für 2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. November 2012)

werd freitag um 13.15uhr matterh parke a tour starten, falls aner mit will, bescheid geben


----------



## fusion4life (9. November 2012)

hab ich grad zufällig gefunden: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/nachb...fanes-enduro-3-0-und-fanes-enduro-3-0-pinion/
falls jmd noch ein fanes 3.0 hat.


----------



## S P (9. November 2012)

jaja, der Leichtbau *hust*


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2012)

Da kann man ja froh sein das man ein *Fanes Enduro Signature* besitzt. Das hat nämlich auch die Grätsche gemacht und wurde schon damals verstärkt. Den gleichen Fehler 2 mal! Na ich weis ja nicht. Die treiben einen ja förmlich zu Nicolai.

Am meisten kotzen mich dann die Posts wie : ach der arme Jü jetzt hat er so viel mehr Arbeit und kann wieder nicht in Urlaub gehen.:kotz:
Das Rad ist gut! Wer Scheizze baut gehört bestraft.


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2012)

jammer ned rum,sondern bestell der des nicolai endlich, danach willst eh ka andres mehr fohren


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2012)

martina u ich werden morgen um 10.00uhr klumptouer fohren. treffpkt pottenstaner parke


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da kann man ja froh sein das man ein *Fanes Enduro Signature* besitzt. Das hat nämlich auch die Grätsche gemacht und wurde schon damals verstärkt. Den gleichen Fehler 2 mal! Na ich weis ja nicht. Die treiben einen ja förmlich zu Nicolai.
> 
> .



Bist halt immer ein Stückerle hinterher 

G.


----------



## fusion4life (9. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da kann man ja froh sein das man ein *Fanes Enduro Signature* besitzt. Das hat nämlich auch die Grätsche gemacht und wurde schon damals verstärkt. Den gleichen Fehler 2 mal! Na ich weis ja nicht. Die treiben einen ja förmlich zu Nicolai.
> 
> Am meisten kotzen mich dann die Posts wie : ach der arme Jü jetzt hat er so viel mehr Arbeit und kann wieder nicht in Urlaub gehen.:kotz:
> Das Rad ist gut! Wer Scheizze baut gehört bestraft.



also wirds doch nix mit deinem vorhaben, dir nächstes jahr kein bike zu kaufen   => Roland bestellt sich im Winter noch ein Helius!


----------



## Cellini (9. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.00uhr klumptouer fohren. treffpkt pottenstaner parke



Super, bin dabei!


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. November 2012)

@Red
fohr heut ned, wetter is zu gut


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

Passd scho 
Dreh heut a Rundn middn Jochen, Breyer werd grod aon seiner Ausred basteln und dann obsong.


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Passd scho
> Dreh heut a Rundn middn Jochen, Breyer werd grod aon seiner Ausred basteln und dann obsong.



bei uns regnets scho, bei euch noch ned


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei uns regnets scho, bei euch noch ned



Na, da Georg kummt a hod er grod gsocht. Wir fahren bei uns rum, verbotenen war ich scho lang nimmer.


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

Lohnende Tour gemacht!!
Die 3 *Vielfahrer *(Schorsch, Bernd, Jochen) waren heute zum ersten mal dieses Jahr gemeinsam auf Tour.


----------



## OldSchool (11. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lohnende Tour gemacht!!
> Die 3 *Vielfahrer *(Schorsch, Bernd, Jochen) waren heute zum ersten mal dieses Jahr gemeinsam auf Tour.





Ist das Nicolai/Pinion im Schlamm versunken?


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2012)

Gschmarri Harry, katzengleich, nee, möcht schon fast sagen elfengleich hats mich über alle Hindernisse getragen....
Wollen jetzt den Roth mit Pinion ausstatten dass man den auch nimmer hört, des Gwaaf ich nur schwer zu ertragen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gschmarri Harry, katzengleich, nee, möcht schon fast sagen elfengleich hats mich über alle Hindernisse getragen....
> Wollen jetzt den Roth mit Pinion ausstatten dass man den auch nimmer hört, des Gwaaf ich nur schwer zu ertragen


Ergänzung: Das Pinion kommt natürlich in den Unterkierfer, damit dort endlich Ruhe ist.!!!
Das Rad ist nicht das Problem. Am Schluß war er heute schon seltsam daruf der Meister. Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste hätte ich vermutet, das er auf Drogen ist!!


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2012)

Der hat sich halt seines Lebens erfreut weil er seine Grenzerfahrung überlebt hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (11. November 2012)

"Grenzerfahrung" Huh? 
Was hat er denn schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2012)

Naja, nen eleganten Nosewheelie über nen Felsen runter. Zumindest wird er das behaupten. In Wirklichkeit wars ein angetäuschter Highsider den er dann doch noch aufs Hinterrad gerettet hat.... oder so ähnlich...


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

Hab den Baron heute zum rutschen gebracht.
Aber dank meiner überarbeiteten Winterkonfiguration konnte ich das "Unglück" abwenden und surfte locker über das Gestein.
Danach war erhöhter Puls und Händezittern feststellbar.
Es wollte ja keiner fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. November 2012)

Hört sich nach einem der Felsen vom Hohlweg an


----------



## S P (11. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab den Baron heute zum rutschen gebracht.



Er muss im Fieber sprechen!


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Er muss im Fieber sprechen!


Hätte lieber Fichtelgranit. Unser Fels ist wie Seife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hätte lieber Fichtelgranit. Unser Fels ist wie Seife.


Mit Seife standest du ja schon immer auf Kriegsfuß!


----------



## RolandMC (11. November 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit Seife standest du ja schon immer auf Kriegsfuß!



Orsch
Schick lieber deinen minderwertigen Rahmen zurück und kauf dir was gescheites.


----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit Seife standest du ja schon immer auf Kriegsfuß!



saugut


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2012)

werd freitag um 13.30uhr ab behringersmühle a tour fohren, wenn aner mit will soll bescheid sogn


----------



## gandi85 (14. November 2012)

Fährt Samstag oder Sonntag wer und hat lust mich mitzunehmen?


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

Nur wenn du mit dem Glory kommst, wir fahren dann auch viel bergauf, versprochen.

Beim gestrigen Nightride hats dem Schorschi beim reintreten das Pedal von der Kurbel geschraubt. 
Das nur um mit uns (ohne Pinion) mit den Kurbelumdrehungen mitzuhalten. 
Bernd hat Bilder gemacht und wir uns den A..... abgefrohren. Ach ja... ein Pitchlein aus Nbg. war auch dabei.


----------



## gandi85 (15. November 2012)

alles klar nehms giant, treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz osternohe???


----------



## Schoschi (15. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Beim gestrigen Nightride hats dem Schorschi beim reintreten das Pedal von der Kurbel geschraubt.



Bei mein Monsterwadln war das nur a Frage der Zeit!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bei mein Monsterwadln war das nur a Frage der Zeit!!!!



Ich denk ehr wegen dein schmalen Bizeps hast die nötigen nm nicht zusammengebracht.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> alles klar nehms giant, treffpunkt 10 Uhr Parkplatz osternohe???



Ne ich kann nicht auf Osternohe, ich hab vorne nur ne 66er mit 180mm und hinten 170mm das ist vvviiieeell zu wenig Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (15. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich denk ehr wegen dein schmalen Bizeps hast die nötigen nm nicht zusammengebracht.



Halt die Waffl, in Zukunft nehm ich den Druckluftschrauber, das sollt reichen...


----------



## gandi85 (15. November 2012)

@ roland: bei deiner Fahrtechnik würd ich auch mehr federweg empfehlen
was wird dann gefahren? Der Andi will glaub ich auch mit.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Halt die Waffl, in Zukunft nehm ich den Druckluftschrauber, das sollt reichen...



Kannst du den überhaupt heben?
Ich hab einen mit 1025 N der sollte reichen.


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @ roland: bei deiner Fahrtechnik würd ich auch mehr federweg empfehlen
> was wird dann gefahren? Der Andi will glaub ich auch mit.



Dankschö
Keine Ahnung was am WE geht. Kommt a bisserl aufs Wetter und auf die Leut an.


----------



## gandi85 (15. November 2012)

ich hab grad eure Bilder vom Gardasee sehn. oh man, der trail ist schon heftig ausgesetzt. meins wär des ja ned. krank. Aber wer ko, der ko...


----------



## Axalp (15. November 2012)

- noch kein Bike 
- noch keine Gesundheit
- noch weniger Kondition

Ich bin 'raus für's Wochenende. Wär' gerne gefahren...


----------



## gandi85 (15. November 2012)

wenn du dein bike verkaufst, brauchst dich ned beschweren, dass du keins mehr hast


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

Oje a Zesty




gandi85 schrieb:


> wenn du dein bike verkaufst, brauchst dich ned beschweren, dass du keins mehr hast


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2012)

Eh schöner wenn du ned dabei bist.



Axalp schrieb:


> - noch kein Bike
> - noch keine Gesundheit
> - noch weniger Kondition
> 
> Ich bin 'raus für's Wochenende. Wär' gerne gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. November 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich bei 1-2 Grad, kaltem Wind und Trails in schwarz-weiß unmotiviert 
Eigentlich müsste man ein Haus im Süden haben und über den Winter umziehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2012)

So nu schnell dei Bilderla von gesdern.
Also aufm verbodener pfeifds scho gscheid in der Nachd.
Hod obber drozdem bassd.
Des mid dena Langzeidbelichdunga mussi nu verbessern. Amol daham aweng rumspülln!
Sunndoch wär  I a dabei


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1257087]
	




 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



[/URL]


----------



## S P (16. November 2012)




----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

Ich find die Bilder geil!!
Wir haben mit der Manistdasdunkelfotografie doch erst angefangen. Da kann noch nicht alles klappen.


----------



## kubikjch (16. November 2012)

Super Bildla


----------



## rebirth (16. November 2012)

Hauptsach an energieriegel in der goschn  

Bin aufs bild gespannt wenn sich der roland im downhill ne kippe dreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> [URL="




Schöne Bilder!

Auf den ersten drei Aufnahmen ist gut zu erkennen, wer flüssig durch die Kurven gekommen ist.
Fahrer Nr. 1 hat wohl in jeder Kurve angehalten oder gar geschoben.  Wer war's?

Roland ist jedenfalls top gefahren, wie man sieht.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2012)

Hometrail und 66er Vorteil


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

Ja der Breyer, so is er ja a Depp. Ober wenn er sei Kamera dabei hod konn man scho brauchn.


----------



## Schoschi (16. November 2012)

Den OFF-Knopf fürn Ghostridermode muss er halt noch suchen....


----------



## S P (16. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Auf den ersten drei Aufnahmen ist gut zu erkennen, wer flüssig durch die Kurven gekommen ist.
> Fahrer Nr. 1 hat wohl in jeder Kurve angehalten oder gar geschoben.  Wer war's?



*hust*


----------



## HTWolfi (16. November 2012)

Hier geht die Post ab für Samstag ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10068079#post10068079


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier geht die Post ab für Samstag ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10068079#post10068079



Zu nass, zu lang, ka Zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

Fahr morgen wahrscheinlich mal die Standarttour also ab Matterhornparkplatz.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> *hust*



Die Reifenwahl machte sich negativ bemerkbar. Wer fährt auch schon mit dieser 08/15 Kombi.


----------



## S P (16. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Reifenwahl machte sich negativ bemerkbar. Wer fährt auch schon mit dieser 08/15 Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


>



AAcchhh!!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hometrail und 66er Vorteil



Ob so´ne Wabergabel so ein Vorteil ist
Bei minus 40 Grad, wenn alle anderen nimmer gehen und die dann ein normales Ansprechverhalten hat, vielleicht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob so´ne Wabergabel so ein Vorteil ist
> Bei minus 40 Grad, wenn alle anderen nimmer gehen und die dann ein normales Ansprechverhalten hat, vielleicht
> 
> G.



Immer diese Sprüche von den niedern 170er Fahrern.
Mountainbiking beginnt bei 180 mm und nicht bei diesen 35er Standrohren CC Gabeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer diese Sprüche von den niedern 170er Fahrern.
> Mountainbiking beginnt bei 180 mm und nicht bei diesen 35er Standrohren CC Gabeln.



Blablub...wenn du bei uns heute in der Sonne damit gefahren wärst hätte es dich wohl weggewabblt damit.
Und wenn schon dann dann müßte ne Totem rein, da kannste deine 66 noch innen rein verstecken
Abgesehen davon hat meine auch 180 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablub...wenn du bei uns heute in der Sonne damit gefahren wärst hätte es dich wohl weggewabblt damit.
> Und wenn schon dann dann müßte ne Totem rein, da kannste deine 66 noch innen rein verstecken
> Abgesehen davon hat meine auch 180
> 
> G.



Oh, ich dachte du bist ein 170er Stimmt Totem ist die beste Gabel im SC Bereich. Ihr hattet Sonne heute? Weis gar. Nicht wann die bei uns das letzte mal am Himmel war. Werds ja bald mal wieder sehen wies bei euch wabbelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte du bist ein 170er Stimmt Totem ist die beste Gabel im SC Bereich. Ihr hattet Sonne heute? Weis gar. Nicht wann die bei uns das letzte mal am Himmel war. Werds ja bald mal wieder sehen wies bei euch wabbelt.



Wir haben täglich Sonne

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497920&page=244
Ganz unten

G.


----------



## gandi85 (16. November 2012)

Roland, wann fährstn morgen? andi und ich wolln auch irgenwann fahrn.

Und wenn du jetzt 180er fährst, hast du ne 160er-170er Gabel mit 11/8 Schaft die du loswerden willst? Bin da grad am suchen für mein specialized.


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Roland, wann fährstn morgen? andi und ich wolln auch irgenwann fahrn.
> 
> Und wenn du jetzt 180er fährst, hast du ne 160er-170er Gabel mit 11/8 Schaft die du loswerden willst? Bin da grad am suchen für mein specialized.



Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## gandi85 (16. November 2012)

andi ist student und ich fauler beamter... eher etwas später???? also so zwischen 11 und 12? oder ist des zu spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> andi ist student und ich fauler beamter... eher etwas später???? also so zwischen 11 und 12? oder ist des zu spät?



Machen wir 11.00 am Parkplatz?


----------



## gandi85 (16. November 2012)

geht klar. Andi und ich kommen. Du weißt auf was du dich da einlässt.


----------



## gandi85 (16. November 2012)

ehm, wo war etz nochmal treffpunkt?


----------



## Saddamchen (16. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob so´ne Wabergabel so ein Vorteil ist
> Bei minus 40 Grad, wenn alle anderen nimmer gehen und die dann ein normales Ansprechverhalten hat, vielleicht
> 
> G.





RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer diese Sprüche von den niedern 170er Fahrern.
> Mountainbiking beginnt bei 180 mm und nicht bei diesen 35er Standrohren CC Gabeln.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablub...wenn du bei uns heute in der Sonne damit gefahren wärst hätte es dich wohl weggewabblt damit.
> Und wenn schon dann dann müßte ne Totem rein, da kannste deine 66 noch innen rein verstecken
> Abgesehen davon hat meine auch 180
> 
> G.





RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte du bist ein 170er Stimmt Totem ist die beste Gabel im SC Bereich. Ihr hattet Sonne heute? Weis gar. Nicht wann die bei uns das letzte mal am Himmel war. Werds ja bald mal wieder sehen wies bei euch wabbelt.



ICH HABE DEN LÄNGSTEN


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer diese Sprüche von den niedern 170er Fahrern.
> Mountainbiking beginnt bei 180 mm und nicht bei diesen 35er Standrohren CC Gabeln.



Männergabeln haben mindestens 40er Standrohre


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ICH HABE DEN LÄNGSTEN



Nein, Du hast den dreckigsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ehm, wo war etz nochmal treffpunkt?



Parkplatz zwischen Streitberg und Muggendorf linke Seit auf einer langezogenen Rechtskurfe.


----------



## 0815p (17. November 2012)

hab die schönen stellen gestern extra laubfrei gmacht, damit ihr sie schö fahren könnt.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Dankschö


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dankschö


soll ich dich mitnehmen roland?dann brauchen wir net beide fahren?!


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> soll ich dich mitnehmen roland?dann brauchen wir net beide fahren?!



Nein danke alles schon geplant.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nein, Du hast den dreckigsten.


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus!!!


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr, Tour ab Leutenbach Bernd kommt auch.


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

mal schauen ob ich auch komm.fussball muss  spielen, der hat genug leut.wie lang wird die tourzum glück net dauern und wo lang?dann können wir die fanesgang aufmachen :-D


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> mal schauen ob ich auch komm.fussball muss  spielen, der hat genug leut.wie lang wird die tourzum glück net dauern und wo lang?dann können wir die fanesgang aufmachen :-D


verdammt scheiss laptop mit dem touchpad da schreibst immer voll den müll...etz, fussball muss ich net spielen und wie lang wird die tour dauern?


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> verdammt scheiss laptop mit dem touchpad da schreibst immer voll den müll...etz, fussball muss ich net spielen und wie lang wird die tour dauern?



Du lang schon bist in Deutscheland. So 3Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> mal schauen ob ich auch komm.fussball muss  spielen, der hat genug leut.wie lang wird die tourzum glück net dauern und wo lang?dann können wir die fanesgang aufmachen :-D



Haha, diese Fanesfahrer, da geht anscheinend nicht nur der Hinterbau kaputt....


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Haha, diese Fanesfahrer, da geht anscheinend nicht nur der Hinterbau kaputt....



Wenns LV nur in der Wohnung steht hält es noch ewig.
Doch ein 601 MK II


----------



## Cellini (17. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Doch ein 601 MK II



Brauchst Du doch nicht, bei Dir kann ja nicht mehr viel passieren- kannst also das Fanes bedenkenlos weiter fahren.

Aber hast Recht, ich glaub ich muss morgen mitkommen. Als Betreuer


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns LV nur in der Wohnung steht hält es noch ewig.
> Doch ein 601 MK II



Dazu müßte man erstmal einen Langzeittest machen, bevor man sowas über ein LV behauptet

Hab jetzt übriegens die Woche frei...die sind ohne mich nach Bozen gefahren, also müßte schon was gehen
Konnten heut fei sogar am Seehaus draußen sitzend in der Sonne Kaffee trinken, ein Traum

G.


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dazu müßte man erstmal einen Langzeittest machen, bevor man sowas über ein LV behauptet
> 
> Hab jetzt übriegens die Woche frei...die sind ohne mich nach Bozen gefahren, also müßte schon was gehen
> Konnten heut fei sogar am Seehaus draußen sitzend in der Sonne Kaffee trinken, ein Traum
> ...


musst du auch immer salz in die wunden streuen, bei uns hat man die sonne seit ner woche nimmer gesehen glaub ich  aber egal war heut trotzdem gut zu fahren, hauptsache kein regen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

Was du bist noch hier!!
Dachte du hast schon einen neuen Bergabkohlernrekord aufgestellt. Sonne ist bei uns echt Mangelware, war wärs doch schönbei dir da droben in der Sonne zu sitzen. Ich schau mal das es klappt, dann können wir ein zwei leichte und schöne Trails fahren



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dazu müßte man erstmal einen Langzeittest machen, bevor man sowas über ein LV behauptet
> 
> Hab jetzt übriegens die Woche frei...die sind ohne mich nach Bozen gefahren, also müßte schon was gehen
> Konnten heut fei sogar am Seehaus draußen sitzend in der Sonne Kaffee trinken, ein Traum
> ...


----------



## gandi85 (17. November 2012)

ich fahr morgen denk ich ned mit. Wär auch zu viel, am ende verbesser ich mich noch...


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen denk ich ned mit. Wär auch zu viel, am ende verbesser ich mich noch...


 wir wollen ja auch nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## fusion4life (17. November 2012)

@ roland wohin gehts etz eig morgen und wieviel leute fahren mit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> @ roland wohin gehts etz eig morgen und wieviel leute fahren mit?!



Ich bin nicht Jesus. Keine A. Wer alles mitfährt.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> @ roland wohin gehts etz eig morgen und wieviel leute fahren mit?!


Morgen mal wieder Verbotener mit Hangkante, Block usw. Dann Kanzel mit Breyer-Eck, Schlangentrail und Steilabfahrt + Variante.
Anschließend platt und zurück nach Inzucht City.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Jesus. Keine A. Wer alles mitfährt.


Haha! "Roland der Messias"! Klingt aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## OldSchool (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr, Tour ab Leutenbach Bernd kommt auch.



Bin auch dabei. Mit neuer Gehwimwaffe.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Mit neuer Gehwimwaffe.



Ein liteville??


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

Baron 2,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

Roland, der Trend geht zum CC Reifen


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

hab freitag mal ne neue cam getestet


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab freitag mal ne neue cam getestet



Saugeil Alter Narr bei dem Wetter. Top


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

war saurutschig, aber hab die stellen ja davor laubfrei gmacht, brauch bloss noch a gscheids gorilla stativ, damit mer die cam an nen baum festmachen kann.
gestern am stb wars scho fast trocken, ohne laub macht des scho mehr spass als fränkische


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab freitag mal ne neue cam getestet





Ab 2:50 hätt ich dann bei allen Schlüsselstellen netmal dran gadacht zu fahren...bei eurem Klitschboden
Aber ihr könntet die Trails schon mal von dem ganzen Laub befreien, das ist ja gräßlich

Hab gestern mein Ht von 26.8 auf 27.2 aufgerieben um eine Telestütze reinzubekommen...will auch mal wieder richtig Moutainbiken 
An der Stelle bei 4:10 hat mein Rad von der Länge net hingepaßt, deswegen hab ich da auch erstmal gekniffen...erstmal

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war saurutschig, aber hab die stellen ja davor laubfrei gmacht, brauch bloss noch a gscheids gorilla stativ, damit mer die cam an nen baum festmachen kann.
> gestern am stb wars scho fast trocken, ohne laub macht des scho mehr spass als fränkische



Würde dir die mittlere Größe empfehlen. Die ist noch sehr gut transportabel
Und wenn du es an dicken Bäumen befestigen willst, dann nimm einen schönes langes Riemchen mit. Das funktioniert mit dem Gorilladings perfekt zum Ausrichten

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

jörg, die stelle 4.10 muss mer ned unbedingt einsetzte, also egal wielang dei hobel is, und so wie du fährst, machst des locker da runter, bloss passiern sollte da nichs, ansonsten bekommt mer nasse füss


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> jörg, die stelle 4.10 muss mer ned unbedingt einsetzte, also egal wielang dei hobel is, und so wie du fährst, machst des locker da runter, bloss passiern sollte da nichs, ansonsten bekommt mer nasse füss



Ja mein Plan war da eh einfach mit einer Kurve reinzufahren...aber es ist beim Plan geblieben
Rechts ein Baum, links eine Todesschlucht und man konnts net gerade ausprobieren weil das lange Rad net davor zum Hinstellen ging
Aüßerdem hatte ich natürlich vorne einen CC Reifen drauf...steht so zumindest auf der Verpackung

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

beim nächsten mal klapps


----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2012)

Peter, richtig geiles Video, die neue Cam taugt ja scheinbar ganz gut!
Nach der Wolfikante musste ich erst mal lachen weil es ausschaut als wäre es ultraeinfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

ja, die cam taugt ganz gut, wenn mer denkt welch lichtverhältnisse am freitag im wald waren


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, die cam taugt ganz gut, wenn mer denkt welch lichtverhältnisse am freitag im wald waren



Wenigstens einwas was was taugt bei dir.
Vom Breyer gibts demnächst ein schönes Video Die Überschläge sind eigentlich schonfürs Guiness Buch. So oft hat sich noch keine GoPro gedreht. Basti ist die Stelle danach aber super gefahren.


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

Super Tour heut - mit einigen schönen Stellen.

[Archivbild]




Trotz 08/15 gemeistert  - konnte ja gestern auch im Steinbruch üben.


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, die cam taugt ganz gut, wenn mer denkt welch lichtverhältnisse am freitag im wald waren



schönes Vid Peter! Welche Cam isses denn genau?


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

Panasonic HC-V707EG-K Full-HD-Camcorder (7,6 cm (3 Zoll) LCD-Display, 6.1 Megapixel, 21-fach opt. Zoom, 28mm Weitwinkel, 3D-kompatibel

als ihr heut auf der kanzel wart ( siehe dei bild) hast dir mal die eine stell angschaut, ähnlich wie im stb die kurzen steilen abbruch passagen, roland weiss bestimm welch ich mein,hat sich noch keiner so richtig fahren getraut, ausser wolfi natürlich.


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

Von oben kam ein steiles, leicht verblocktes Wegla - wenn du das meinst. Mit ohne Auslauf.
Ziel war es aber den blöden Abhang runter zu kommen. Und noch mal hoch wollte auch keiner.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Super Tour heut - mit einigen schönen Stellen.
> 
> [Archivbild]
> 
> ...



Das hat man mir wieder vorenthalten...schäm euch

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

ja ich denk scho das es des ist, aber ich hab grad mitn bernt telef. er sagt, schaut noch genauso unfahrbar aus wie damals


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab freitag mal ne neue cam getestet


 schöner Hometrail 
(ich wusst garnicht das du ein HT hast?!)
bis bald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. November 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> schöner Hometrail
> (ich wusst garnicht das du ein HT hast?!)
> bis bald....



mein winter bike, mei niclaus is mer bei der siffe zu schad und HT fahren macht auch spass


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hat man mir wieder vorenthalten...schäm euch
> 
> G.



Ist eh viel zu leicht für dich. Aber falls du in nächster Zeit mal wieder zu der Steil-Stelle an der Luisen führen solltest, sag vorher bescheid. Die steht ja noch aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ist eh viel zu leicht für dich. Aber falls du in nächster Zeit mal wieder zu der Steil-Stelle an der Luisen führen solltest, sag vorher bescheid. Die steht ja noch aus.



Glaub zur Zeit bei der Raureifnebelnässeglitscheeisglätte ist das kein wirklicher Spaß

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

Die steht auch noch länger aus!!!!
Jetzt erst mal schön und leicht.

 @basti hab gerade die 08/15 Bereifung fürs neue Projekt gekauft.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ich denk scho das es des ist, aber ich hab grad mitn bernt telef. er sagt, schaut noch genauso unfahrbar aus wie damals



Eigentlich schaut die schon fahrbar aus, nur der Bremsweg ist halt irgendwie kurz. Der Wolfi hats uns ja vorgemacht das es geht. Immer diese HT Fahrer


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @basti hab gerade die 08/15 Bereifung fürs neue Projekt gekauft.



Schwalbe Rocket Ron?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schwalbe Rocket Ron?


Jup,


----------



## S P (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jup,



Hoffe doch in Vert-Star Mischung


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jup,



Da kannste gleich nur einen Nokian DH Schlauch nehmen und den Reifen weg lassen...kommt aufs Selbe raus 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da kannste gleich nur einen Nokian DH Schlauch nehmen und den Reifen weg lassen...kommt aufs Selbe raus
> 
> G.



Ne.ich kauf doch keine Schwalbe mehr nur Conti aber in leicht.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hat man mir wieder vorenthalten...schäm euch
> 
> G.



Ist in einer ganz anderen Ecke als unsere letzte Tour.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist in einer ganz anderen Ecke als unsere letzte Tour.



So größ ist die Fränkische auch wieder net....obwohl man braucht ja mit dem Auto schon Stunden num durchzukommen


G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So größ ist die Fränkische auch wieder net....obwohl man braucht ja mit dem Auto schon Stunden num durchzukommen
> 
> 
> G.



Wir können diese Tour ja mal an einem anderen Tag fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir können diese Tour ja mal an einem anderen Tag fahren.



Dann würden wir ja von diesem Hang nimmer wegkommen Wie ist den der Hang auf der rechten Seite des Bildes möglich?

G.


----------



## OldSchool (18. November 2012)

@roland. Habe ich bei dir meine Elbogenschuetzer vergessen?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir können diese Tour ja mal an einem anderen Tag fahren.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann würden wir ja von diesem Hang nimmer wegkommen Wie ist den der Hang auf der rechten Seite des Bildes möglich?
> 
> G.



Da muß ich dann auch mit, nachdem mich das Mistvieh heute "abgeworfen" hat.
Rechts gibt es keinen vernüftigen Einstieg. Ist oben alles zugwuchert bzw. ist so ein Überhang an der Kante.
Aber so richtig haben wir da noch garnicht geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. November 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> @roland. Habe ich bei dir meine Elbogenschuetzer vergessen?



....im Bett????????


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann würden wir ja von diesem Hang nimmer wegkommen Wie ist den der Hang auf der rechten Seite des Bildes möglich?
> 
> G.



Theoretisch schon! Wäre sogar eine Erstbefahrung


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> @roland. Habe ich bei dir meine Elbogenschuetzer vergessen?



Schau mal im Ebay ich hab da gerade welche von POC reingestellt.


----------



## lowfat (19. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Super Tour heut - mit einigen schönen Stellen.
> 
> [Archivbild]
> 
> ...


sieht doch sehr hübsch aus! ist das rettern?


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> sieht doch *sehr hübsch* aus! ist das rettern?



Das bin ja auch ich vor 3 Jahren. Ja ist Rettern


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das bin ja auch ich vor 3 Jahren. Ja ist Rettern



Aha...damals wars du also noch richtig Mountainbiken

Da kannst ja gleich die alten Fähigkeiten am Mi einsetzen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

@ Lowfat dein Postfach ist voll. Ich möchte dir was mitteilen was dich bestimmt neidisch macht.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aha...damals wars du also noch richtig Mountainbiken
> 
> Da kannst ja gleich die alten Fähigkeiten am Mi einsetzen
> 
> G.



Ne die Zeiten sind rum! Bin es am Sonntag nicht gefahren, da ein Fanes seinen Fahrer schon abgeschmissen hatte. Meins hat heuer auch schon gebockt da traute ich dem Frieden nicht mehr. Nur ein schwarzgrünes Allmountain kam gut unten an.


----------



## S P (19. November 2012)

Progressive Cross Country mit 08/15 - bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Progressive Cross Country mit 08/15 - bitte!



O.K. hab die Versandbestätigung für 08/15.


----------



## S P (19. November 2012)

Na da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

Ich glaub wir sollten einfach alle wieder auf Ht´s umsteigen 
Dann schau`mer mal was so ein Fanes am Mi wirklich aushält...du darfst auch ganz langsam fahren
Wir bekommen eh Kathastrophenbedingungen was den Grip angeht

G.


----------



## S P (19. November 2012)

Also hier hatte es heute blauen Himmel + Sonnenschein - bei euch doch auch, oder? Daumen drücken für das Wetter am Mi.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Also hier hatte es heute blauen Himmel + Sonnenschein - bei euch doch auch, oder? Daumen drücken für das Wetter am Mi.



Ja war heute perfektes Wetter, absoluter Traum draußen am Fels
Aaaaaaber der Raureifkälteeisnebel der sich in der Früh ablegt trocknet im Schatten auf den Trails nicht und bilden die max. rutschige Nässeoberfläche die man sich vorstellen kann
Besonders weil wir noch da fahren wo schon normale Nässe ein Problem ist

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja war heute perfektes Wetter, absoluter Traum draußen am Fels
> Aaaaaaber der Raureifkälteeisnebel der sich in der Früh ablegt trocknet im Schatten auf den Trails nicht und bilden die max. rutschige Nässeoberfläche die man sich vorstellen kann
> Besonders weil wir noch da fahren wo schon normale Nässe ein Problem ist
> 
> G.



ich bleib daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. November 2012)

Nix - hier wird nicht gekniffen. Wenn man schon mal Audienz beim Jörg bekommt, dann sollte man die auch nutzen.


----------



## Schoschi (19. November 2012)

Säcke. Hätte auch Bock auf Fichtelgebirge aber ka Zeit. Morgen gehts zum spielen nach Streitberg. Mitn Ossiäxl Spezialtraining...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich bleib daheim



Sind ja nur 100m wo man mal kaum waldboden zwischen den Steinen hat....und die groooooßen Felsplatten im BBGB sind bei Nässe auch super grippig
Im Prinzip ist es net anders wie bei euch das ganze Jahr

G.


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2012)

Was macht ihr am mittwoch? Würd evtl mitwollen


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Nix - hier wird nicht gekniffen. Wenn man schon mal Audienz beim Jörg bekommt, dann sollte man die auch nutzen.



Wenn ich ein Pitch hätte würde ich dem auch so gelassen entgegensehen wie du.


----------



## RolandMC (19. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was macht ihr am mittwoch? Würd evtl mitwollen



Fichtelgebirge


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2012)

ähm, so ne aktion mit tageslicht und so?


----------



## lowfat (19. November 2012)

rolandmc schrieb:


> fichtelgebirge


aaaaarrrgh!
ich lass mich wieder einschulen. dann hab ich Mittwoch frei!


----------



## Dampfsti (19. November 2012)

Wann und wo wollt ihr Mittwoch los?

Evtl. kann ich mir a weng frei nehma...
Müsst ich halt meinem Vater sein Würfelchen für die Tour mopsen


----------



## Saddamchen (19. November 2012)

........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

hoffentlich hingst du nicht noch drann ^^


----------



## RolandMC (20. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hoffentlich hingst du nicht noch drann ^^



Na leider.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. November 2012)

Die ganzen Gaffer und Schaulustigen sind echt widerlich.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. November 2012)

Sauber Bernd,jetzt trau ich mich da nie runter.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> hoffentlich hingst du nicht noch drann ^^



Also wenn die Kamera am Helm war und der Helm noch am Kopf; dann Respekt

G.


----------



## peter_lustig22 (20. November 2012)

Geiler Soundeffekt
Die Gaffer haben danach die Hose voll zum selber fahren


----------



## MisterCool (20. November 2012)

> Also wenn die Kamera am Helm war und der Helm noch am Kopf


 
Bleibt noch zum Klären, ob der Kopf noch am Körper war


----------



## Schoschi (20. November 2012)

War doch die Rübe vom Breyer im Helm, da kann ne viel kaputt gehn.....


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2012)

@Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. November 2012)

saddamchen schrieb:


> ........
> Probleme mit gopro! Linse dreht sich!!



da will ich auch runter. das sieht lecker aus


----------



## Cellini (20. November 2012)

peter_lustig22 schrieb:


> Die Gaffer haben danach die Hose voll zum selber fahren



Total! Breyers "Abfahrt" mitansehen zu müssen hat meine Motivation etwas gehemmt 

Aber beim nächsten Mal versuch ich dann auch mal mein Glück!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Und alle wieder gesund nach Hause gekommen? Oder diskutiert ihr immernoch über nicht funktionierende Gabeln









G.


----------



## S P (21. November 2012)

Schee wars. Hoffe, dass ist nicht das einzig "lohnende" Foto.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schee wars. Hoffe, dass ist nicht das einzig "lohnende" Foto.



Habse eben erst von der Kamera...die Bedingungen zum bewegte Sachen fotoieren waren ja net so toll, besonders zur Zeit wo ich die Kamera draußen hatten zum Schluß 
Die Ausbeute wird wohl recht schmal sein, mal schauen was einigermaßen nicht ganz unscharf ist...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Das ist doch schön...hat was Rittermäßiges...fehlt nur noch diese Holzstange








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Hab aber auch ein Fahrfoto...abends wäre ein Blitz echt von Vorteil
Kann die Fotos gerade net kleiner reinstellen....








G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Und einmal der mit der besten Fahrtechnik heute








G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Und irgendein unbekannter Fahrer ...an gleicher Stelle.







...ich stöbere weiter...


G.


----------



## S P (21. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und irgendein unbekannter Fahrer ...an gleicher Stelle.
> G.



Tztztztz 

Wolfi im Nebel




Irgendein unbekannter Eingeborener 




Ritter Roland 




Da schauen die beiden...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Hab nochmal diesen Unbekannten Fahrer, der ständig versucht hat in Bild zu huschen








Das wäre eine gute Position um die Parabolplatte zu fotographieren


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Und den einzig wahren Mountainbikefahrer heute








G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2012)

Obwohl ich heute meine Kamera komplett vergessen habe (Kamera und SD Karte) habt ihr doch sehr schöne Bildchen geschossen.
Die Bedingungen waren zwar etwas feucht was ich aber durch sehr gute Fahr und Ausredentechnik wieder Wett gemacht habe. Was der Jörg so alles fährt passt auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich weis nicht was man da unter dem Helm alles ausschalten muss. Freier Fall über meterhohe Klippen sind doch kein Problem.
Nur ein Schwachpunkt war heute bei ihm feststellbar! Keine Ahnung von Marzocchi Gabeln. Diese Rock Shox Werbung ist ja schon peinlich!
Übrigens habe gerade meinen Monarch RC3 plus ausgepackt.
Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön...hat was Rittermäßiges...fehlt nur noch diese Holzstange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Gott sei Dank habe ich diesen Kampf gewonnen.


----------



## S P (21. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Gott sei Dank habe ich diesen Kampf gewonnen.



Jaja 

Bei dieser Stelle verspüre ich einen seltsamen Schmerz am rechtem Schienbein...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

> Obwohl ich heute meine Kamera komplett vergessen habe (Kamera und SD Karte) habt ihr doch sehr schöne Bildchen geschossen.
> Die Bedingungen waren zwar etwas feucht was ich aber durch sehr gute Fahr und Ausredentechnik wieder Wett gemacht habe. Was der Jörg so alles fährt passt auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich weis nicht was man da unter dem Helm alles ausschalten muss. Freier Fall über meterhohe Klippen sind doch kein Problem.
> Nur ein Schwachpunkt war heute bei ihm feststellbar! Keine Ahnung von Marzocchi Gabeln. Diese Rock Shox Werbung ist ja schon peinlich!
> Übrigens habe gerade meinen Monarch RC3 plus ausgepackt.
> Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.



Naja, der Held des Tages war aber eindeutig der HtWolfi mit der Plattenbefahrung von wo es leider kein Bild gibt
War eben schon wieder testweise auf meinem Ht hier im Zimmer gehockt

Kamera komplett vergessen ist ja ansich falsch, die Verpackung haste ja dabei gehabt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. November 2012)

Apropos Kamera... welches Modell hattest du heute im Einsatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Jaja
> 
> Bei dieser Stelle verspüre ich einen seltsamen Schmerz am rechtem Schienbein...



Ja da warste mit den Gedanken schon beim Ausrollern aber mit dem Körper noch net an der Ausrollerstelle

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2012)

Ja stimmt die Hülle war dabei. Ja schreib mal wie deine Kamera sich nennt das Objektiv ist ja gross genug. Die Bilder sind auch schön scharf.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Apropos Kamera... welches Modell hattest du heute im Einsatz?



Sony NEX5...aber halt nur mit dem lichtschwachen 16mm Pancakeobjektiv. Ein Wunder das man die dunklen Bereiche bei den miesen Lichfverhältnissen, besonders bei dem weißen Himmelhintergrund noch hell bekommen hat.
Mit dem kurzen Konverter drauf hätte man mehr Licht einfangen können.

G.


----------



## gandi85 (21. November 2012)

@ roland
hab heute deine gabel getestet. ist definitiv deutlichst besser als das was ich bisher hatte. bin die komplette abfahrt vom pavillon runter gefahren. verglichen mit euren bildern von heute zwar eher ned so spektakulär, würde die gabel trotzdem gern behalten 
wenn du mir per PM deine daten schickst, würd ich das finanzielle gerne regeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @ roland
> hab heute deine gabel getestet. ist definitiv deutlichst besser als das was ich bisher hatte. bin die komplette abfahrt vom pavillon runter gefahren. verglichen mit euren bildern von heute zwar eher ned so spektakulär, würde die gabel trotzdem gern behalten
> wenn du mir per PM deine daten schickst, würd ich das finanzielle gerne regeln.



Ach da ist seine gute Gabel hin verschwunden

G.


----------



## gandi85 (21. November 2012)

oh, ist die andere kaputt?


----------



## gandi85 (21. November 2012)

wobei ich glaub da könnten 10 Gabeln kaputt gehen, er hätte immer noch ne reserve Gabel im Keller...


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2012)

Gabeln kann man nie genug haben!! Ne kaputt ist meine nicht, nur hatte ein gewisser Einheimischer Guide "Probleme" mit der Hand und konnte die 66er nicht richtig drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (21. November 2012)

Heute wurde uns von Jörg demonstriert, dass es nach steil, steiler, am steilsten noch eine weitere Steigerungsform gibt. 
War so eine Art Base-Jumping mit Bike, wenn ich es beschreiben sollte.


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Heute wurde uns von Jörg demonstriert, dass es nach steil, steiler, am steilsten noch eine weitere Steigerungsform gibt.
> War so eine Art Base-Jumping mit Bike, wenn ich es beschreiben sollte.



Das ist gut beschrieben.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wolfi im Nebel



 - das schaut ja intensiv aus. Sind das alle gefahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> - das schaut ja intensiv aus. Sind das alle gefahren??



Natürlich

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2012)

Ihr habts drauf!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ihr habts drauf!



Vorm geistigen Auge sind wir heute alle ganz flowig und ohne ruckeln da runter
Real hatte wir alle die Nässeausrede

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (21. November 2012)

klasse! sieht nach viel spaß aus.


----------



## Cellini (21. November 2012)

Heftige Bilder!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

@SP, HTWolfi und RolandCD: Hmmh, heut war dann doch wieder hier und da blauer Himmel und richtig Sonne. Dann war das gestern wohl doch eher an euch gelegen mit der Suppe
Aber Suppe find ich eh schöner wie dieses im hellen Rumfahren

Konnte nämlich nicht wiederstehen heut nommal hochzufahren und diese verblockte Wegstelle in stundenlanger Arbeit mal Fehlerfrei zu fahren







G.


----------



## S P (22. November 2012)

Genau das habe ich mir heute Mittag in N auch gedacht. 
Aber wir waren ja nicht da, um bei Trockenheit alles "easy going" zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2012)

@HG Jörg
ich denke das ist wieder nur ein Bild vom August bei 30°. Wie gestern schon gesagt.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SP, HTWolfi und RolandCD: Hmmh, heut war dann doch wieder hier und da blauer Himmel und richtig Sonne. Dann war das gestern wohl doch eher an euch gelegen mit der Suppe
> Aber Suppe find ich eh schöner wie dieses im hellen Rumfahren
> 
> Konnte nämlich nicht wiederstehen heut nommal hochzufahren und diese verblockte Wegstelle in stundenlanger Arbeit mal Fehlerfrei zu fahren
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

Werd ab jetzt immer eine aktuelle Bildzeitung mitnehemen

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Werd ab jetzt immer eine aktuelle Bildzeitung mitnehemen
> 
> G.



Bei der Bildzeitung stimmt nicht einmal das Datum!!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2012)

wer fahrt morgen wo


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer fahrt morgen wo



ich hab erst ab 13.00 Uhr Zeit, hat da noch einer Lust oder fahr ich alleine?


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Würd evtl mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Würd evtl mitfahren


Auf was hast du denn Lust?


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab erst ab 13.00 Uhr Zeit, hat da noch einer Lust oder fahr ich alleine?



mir zu späht, werd scho um 10.30 starten, wetter soll evt gut werden, vielleicht klapps ja sonntag mit ner gemeinsamen tour


----------



## S P (23. November 2012)

@RolandMC: Was macht das neue Projekt? Fortschritte?


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Was macht das neue Projekt? Fortschritte?



Ja es ist umgezogen. Hab noch Teile bestellt mal sehen was noch fehlt. Wenns nur noch am Hinterrad fehlt dann müssen wir das WE zusammen fahren.


----------



## S P (23. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja es ist umgezogen. Hab noch Teile bestellt mal sehen was noch fehlt. Wenns nur noch am Hinterrad fehlt dann müssen wir das WE zusammen fahren.



 Passendes HR hätte ich ja noch...


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Passendes HR hätte ich ja noch...



Deswegen


----------



## lowfat (23. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich hab erst ab 13.00 Uhr Zeit, hat da noch einer Lust oder fahr ich alleine?


Du brauchst einen, der auf dich aufpasst. Ich würde den Job übernehmen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen, der auf dich aufpasst. Ich würde den Job übernehmen.



Coole Sache Was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Also mir ists wurst was, hauptsach ich komm hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also mir ists wurst was, hauptsach ich komm hinterher



Kommst mit deinem Strive! Warten wir noch auf den Martin was der vorhat.


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Was für ein strive?


----------



## S P (23. November 2012)

Hat sichs ausgesschdreifd?


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Logisch. Wenn ichs mal wieder bekomm zerleg ichs gleich.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Logisch. Wenn ichs mal wieder bekomm zerleg ichs gleich.



Kenn ich irgendwoher....


----------



## rebirth (23. November 2012)

Roland ich leih mir einfach dein LV morgen aus  

Wann kanns morgen losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2012)

Roland mit neuem Radl müsste ich mir eigentlich auch mal anschauen 

Müsste dann ja mein Grünes wieder zusammenschrauben...


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

schaffst das auf die schnelle? ^^ 

Roland was für eines hast scho wieder?


----------



## Milan0 (24. November 2012)

Nee schaff ich nicht. Muss auch noch meinen Arm schonen...


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Neues Rad ist noch nicht einsatzfähig. Es hat jetzt aber schon Dämpfer, Sattel, Stütze usw. 
Nur die Hinterrad Nabe macht  mir Kopfzerbrechen.


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

13.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach Richtung Schloßruine, Kreuzweg.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neues Rad ist noch nicht einsatzfähig. Es hat jetzt aber schon Dämpfer, Sattel, Stütze usw.
> Nur die Hinterrad Nabe macht  mir Kopfzerbrechen.



Es stell doch mal eindlich ein Bild von deinem neuen Helius Pinion rein

G.


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es stell doch mal eindlich ein Bild von deinem neuen Helius Pinion rein
> 
> G.



Ne, sonst werde ich hier nicht mehr ernst genommen.


----------



## stroker (24. November 2012)

Und was ist mit morgen?? Da hätt ich Zeit...
Ab Mittwoch schneit´s - heut muß ich das Haus winterfest machen - also Dach drauf und solche Sachen...


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kommst mit deinem Strive! Warten wir noch auf den Martin was der vorhat.


Ich bin heut willenlos und mache alles mit. Diese Retternsache würde mich auch reizen... 13:00 bei dir.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (24. November 2012)

Hi

Ich wollte ja auch mal mitfahren.
Ich bin aber noch bis 13:00 in Igensdorf (arbeite jetzt bei Peters Radl Stadl)
Ich könnte also erst so 20 nach 1 vorbeikommen.

Ginge das und wenn ja wo muss ich genau hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Hey Stroki

freilich können wir morgen was fahren, wie wärs fränkische ab Behringersmühle?


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich wollte ja auch mal mitfahren.
> Ich bin aber noch bis 13:00 in Igensdorf (arbeite jetzt bei Peters Radl Stadl)
> ...



O.K. aber bitte nicht später.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (24. November 2012)

Sach mal noch bitte wo wir uns treffen können - dann muss ich nicht auch noch in Leutenbach kreisen. 
Hab aber kein Navi dabei - sollte also möglichst leicht zu finden sein...


----------



## Dorsdn (24. November 2012)

Hallo stroker und RolandMC , verkraftet ihr noch eine Anfrage von einem NEUEN?
Würde gerne morgen mal versuchen bei euch mit zu fahren. 
Aktuell bin ich leider nicht so fit, wenn ihr also für morgen so an eine 50km, 1500hm Tour dachtet wünsche ich euch noch viel Spass und hoffe aufs nächste Mal.
Wenn´s morgen eine schöne stressfreie Singltrailtour werden soll - fänd ich das super.
Ihr könnt euch ja mal abstimmen und mir eine Info geben obs für euch ok ist. 
Wenn ja, dann wären Infos über wann, wo, wie lange, was geplant ist, nett. 
Danke im voraus.


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Sach mal noch bitte wo wir uns treffen können - dann muss ich nicht auch noch in Leutenbach kreisen.
> Hab aber kein Navi dabei - sollte also möglichst leicht zu finden sein...



Da du um 13.30 Uhr noch online bist fahren wir jetzt los.


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2012)

Icn bin morgen evt a dabei


----------



## stroker (24. November 2012)

Wann und wo in BehrM.?
Oder sonstwo - ihr wisst schon, wos gut is...


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Da sich keiner meldet 10.00 uhr ab Leutenbach. Schöne lockere Tour.
Jochen kommt auch.


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2012)

Ab leutenbach dacht ihr wollt fränkische fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. November 2012)

Zu ab BehrM hätte ich auch lust.


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

Hod die ganze zeit kanner reingschriebn. Hab etz was middn Jochen ausgmacht. Werd mal die ganzen Stelln aufn verbotenen abfahren. Beyer kommt auch dazu, dann werd ma nu 2-3 Bilder dazu machen.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Ja wo jetzt? Muss meine bremse testen...


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ja wo jetzt? Muss meine bremse testen...



Leutenbach!! Hat das Scheibenreinigen was gebracht? Oder die neuen Bremsbeläge. Mach nen neuen Mantel drauf.


----------



## rebirth (24. November 2012)

Najut, dann ein 2.versuch morgen  
Hab neue beläge und nen testmantel drauf.

Die bremse is aber schonwieder verdächtig laut...


----------



## lowfat (24. November 2012)

hast du ein bild vom Liftartenflicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (24. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da du um 13.30 Uhr noch online bist fahren wir jetzt los.


Ja ich hab nur nochmal ganz kurz mitm Handy gekuckt ob jemand nen genauen Treffpunkt gschrim hat.
War da grad an der Kirche in Leutenbach. 
Dann bin ich auch mal losgefahren 
Edit:
Oh Entschuldigung! Mein Fehler - Ich Depp hab nur im Forum geschaut und hab die Private Nachricht übersehen.
Naja egal.
Bei mir gehts ja jetzt fast jeden Samstag um die Zeit 

Und ich bin dann auch ne ganz nette, etwas wirre Runde so bei St. Moritz gefahren.
Nur diese steilen, nassen Treppen bei den Sinterstufen bin ich gschom...
Und am Kreuzweg hätt ich mich fast bei "Jesus wird ins Grab gelegt" hingelegt


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> hast du ein bild vom Liftartenflicken?



klar ^^


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2012)

ich fohr um 10.30uhr ab behringerm richt. rabenstein


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr um 10.30uhr ab behringerm richt. rabenstein



Wie lange ungefaehr?


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2012)

3-4std


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> 3-4std



Ich fahre mit.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> klar ^^



Ah, darf nicht vergessen mir wieder Liftkarten in den Rucksack zu stecken. Für was die alles zu gebrauchen sind.
Gegebenenfalls werde ich mal das Klebeband erneuern.


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2012)

@roland, kannst du meine Schoner bei dir raus legen, ich hole sie mir dann vorher oder nachher ab, danke?


----------



## stroker (25. November 2012)

Und Roland?
Schwenken wir um nach B.Mühle?


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

ne ausgemacht ist ausgemacht.
Aber kein Problem wenn du nach B.Mühle willst. Ich werde dich nicht halten.
Wir machen den verbotenen unsicher, vielleicht klappen 1-2 schöne Schnappschüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (25. November 2012)

JaJa - 10Uhr auf deinen verbotenen HomeTrails


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

stroker schrieb:


> JaJa - 10Uhr auf deinen verbotenen HomeTrails


Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre dich endlich los.


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> klar ^^


----------



## SuShu (25. November 2012)

War heute 3 1/2 Stunden bei bestem Wetter bei Happurg unterwegs.

 @_HTWolfi_: Hab´s Steinerne Gassl gefunden. Zum Glück fährt oder läuft da ab und zu einer lang, so dass der Weg trotz des vielen Laubs gerade noch zu erahnen ist. Außer einem verwaschenen Gelbkreis am Einstieg ist der Weg von der Seite aus nämlich nicht markiert. Unterhalb vom Hohlen Fels wird es dann besser.

Gibt eine nette Runde dort mit Keltenwall, Hohlem Fels und Steinernem Gassl - falls da einer mal mit will. Aber nur wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, sonst wird es mir zu heftig.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Kann die Bilder leider nicht hochladen, müssen wir auf den Bernd warten. War eine lohnenswerte Tour. 2 neue Stellen im Programm.
Strokman hat sogar eine Wasserlinie gefunden, auch die Wanderer waren durchwegs sehr nett. Aufn verbotenen war ganz schön was los.
Durch dauerndes Mut zusprechen fuhr auch der Jochen sehr gut.


----------



## kubikjch (25. November 2012)

Durch dauerndes Mut zusprechen fuhr auch der Jochen sehr gut.[/QUOTE]
Oarsch


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Fotos!
 @RolandMC: Statt dem versprochenem DSL Upgrade gab es wohl max 56 kbit/s


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Fotos!
> @RolandMC: Statt dem versprochenem DSL Upgrade gab es wohl max 56 kbit/s



Neee, ich kann die Bilder zwar ansehen aber irgendwie nicht hochladen. Dienstag ist es soweit dann gibts schnelles DSL. hab gerade einen Crossmax SX gekauft, es geht in die heiße Phase. Bremse wird jetzt doch eine XT ich kann mit anderen Hebeln nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> War heute 3 1/2 Stunden bei bestem Wetter bei Happurg unterwegs.
> 
> @_HTWolfi_: Hab´s Steinerne Gassl gefunden. Zum Glück fährt oder läuft da ab und zu einer lang, so dass der Weg trotz des vielen Laubs gerade noch zu erahnen ist. Außer einem verwaschenen Gelbkreis am Einstieg ist der Weg von der Seite aus nämlich nicht markiert. Unterhalb vom Hohlen Fels wird es dann besser.
> 
> Gibt eine nette Runde dort mit Keltenwall, Hohlem Fels und Steinernem Gassl - falls da einer mal mit will. Aber nur wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, sonst wird es mir zu heftig.



Wann fährst denn mal wieder mit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (25. November 2012)

Wenn unsere Interessen zusammenpassen


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neee, ich kann die Bilder zwar ansehen aber irgendwie nicht hochladen. Dienstag ist es soweit dann gibts schnelles DSL. hab gerade einen Crossmax SX gekauft, es geht in die heiße Phase. Bremse wird jetzt doch eine XT ich kann mit anderen Hebeln nichts mehr anfangen.



Hochladen geht bei mir seit einer Weile auch nur noch einzeln.
Dachte schon, ich bin allein - aber wenn es dich auch betrifft, dann ist ja gut. 





Zum Projekt:

Uiuiui... du rüstest ja gut auf. Aber Mavic?  Sowas kauft man doch nicht


----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin hier im Forum neu *grins*
Ich suche noch Leute wo man mitfahren kann... so ein paar Trails in Nürnberg und Umgebung 

Bin seit 4 Jahren nimmer gefahren und hab mir mein Specialized P2 erstmal wieder aufgebaut.

Ürsprünglich bin aus Thüringen und daher kenn ich hier natürlich keine Strecken. 

Über eine Antwort freu mich natürlich.

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Uiuiui... du rüstest ja gut auf. Aber Mavic?  Sowas kauft man doch nicht



Blablub...war heute mit meinen Mavics unterwegs und das sind die mit Abstand ältesten Laufräder in meiner Sammlung

G.


----------



## SuShu (25. November 2012)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich bin hier im Forum neu *grins*
> Ich suche noch Leute wo man mitfahren kann... so ein paar Trails in Nürnberg und Umgebung
> ...



Hier biste richtig für das weitere Umland - sprich Fränkische. Für Nürnberg schau mal: Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2 			(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5 ... Letzte Seite)


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablub...war heute mit meinen Mavics unterwegs und das sind die mit Abstand ältesten Laufräder in meiner Sammlung
> 
> G.



Hast du die Sonderspezialspeichen immer dabei? Falls mal eine über die Fichtelnaab springt. Für den Preis hätte man auch was individuelleres bekommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (25. November 2012)

Danke für die Info 

Gern fahr ich auch mit euch im Umland... Wohn ein kleines bissel vor Nbg...

Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hast du die Sonderspezialspeichen immer dabei? Falls mal eine über die Fichtelnaab springt. Für den Preis hätte man auch was individuelleres bekommen können.



Ich hab natürlich normale Speichen Wenn ich von ältetste rede, dann kannst du bei meinem Alter natürlich schon von einer Zeit vor so komischen Spezialspeichen ausgehen
Dieses Spezialsystemlaufradgeschmarre ist doch eh nur für Eisdielenposer und Papageienaziehsachenfahrer

G.


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich normale Speichen Wenn ich von ältetste rede, dann kannst du bei meinem Alter natürlich schon von einer Zeit vor so komischen Spezialspeichen ausgehen
> Dieses Spezialsystemlaufradgeschmarre ist doch eh nur für Eisdielenposer und Papageienaziehsachenfahrer
> 
> G.



Entschuldigung...ich bitte um Gnade. Niemals wieder werde ich euch anzweifeln. 

Wusste gar nicht, dass die Metropolregion Leutenbach eine Eisdiele hat.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Danke für die Unterstützung
Diese Marvics haben mir eigentlich schon immer gefallen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablub...war heute mit meinen Mavics unterwegs und das sind die mit Abstand ältesten Laufräder in meiner Sammlung
> 
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Entschuldigung...ich bitte um Gnade. Niemals wieder werde ich euch anzweifeln.
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Metropolregion Leutenbach eine Eisdiele hat.



Ist in der Innenstadt, neben dem Cryslerbuilding, da kommst du so gut wie nie hin.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für die Unterstützung
> Diese Marvics haben mir eigentlich schon immer gefallen.



Hab auch so einen Billiglaufradsatz von Mavic...nen Deetrax. Absolut problemloses Teil, bei akzeptablen Gewicht
Und dem Eman sein SpezialspeichenMavic scheint ja komischerweise sogar ihn auszuhalten, was bei gefühleten 100000Km im Jahr im groben Gelände ja schon eine fast unglaubliche Leistung ist

G.


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Zumindest ist die zu erwartende Farbkombination überaus


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Dann werden die mich locker aushalten. Die werdens gut bei mir haben.
Das wird mein erstes Tubeless Projekt, mit normalen Reifen.
Bin gespannt obs klappt.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab auch so einen Billiglaufradsatz von Mavic...nen Deetrax. Absolut problemloses Teil, bei akzeptablen Gewicht
> Und dem Eman sein SpezialspeichenMavic scheint ja komischerweise sogar ihn auszuhalten, was bei gefühleten 100000Km im Jahr im groben Gelände ja schon eine fast unglaubliche Leistung ist
> 
> G.


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Angestrebtes Zielgewicht <12Kg, oder was?


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Zumindest ist die zu erwartende Farbkombination überaus



Brauche Shrimps Hilfe ! Wann wärst du mal wieder in der Gegend. Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Angestrebtes Zielgewicht <12Kg, oder was?



Ich denke ehr so 15, hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.


----------



## S P (25. November 2012)

Gewicht wird vermutlich <14Kg werden. Bei den Edelparts, die du da verbaust.
Zwecks Lyrik wird sich kommende Woche Abends sicher was finden.

Edit: 
Hier die Einstufung der MB zum geplanten Projekt






Da weißt du ja schon mal, was du nicht damit machen solltest.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Wäre schön für 160 vorne, aber ich denke es wird schwerer. Lassen wir uns überraschen.

Technischer Trail *volle Punktzahl*




S P schrieb:


> Gewicht wird vermutlich <14Kg werden. Bei den Edelparts, die du da verbaust.
> Zwecks Lyrik wird sich kommende Woche Abends sicher was finden.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2012)

So nu schnell die Bildla von haid!!! Subber wors und widder an neua Debbn kenna glärnd!


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1262763]
	




 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



[/URL]


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2012)

Na gott sei dank geht das forum wieder. Hatte schon entzugserscheinung. 
@sp ich denke so 14,2 -14,5 hab heute wieder geschraubt, warte jetzt auf den Lrs.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2012)

Wie immer geile Bilder.
Bist doch der beste Breierlein


----------



## were (26. November 2012)

Servusla,
 @roland: Hab mich grad erst von dem Mavic Systemlaufradgschmarie verabschiedet. War unmöglich da a nabe mit 20mm achse zu kriegn. Hab mir jetzt erst an neuen LRS selber zamgestrigd mit notubes felgen und shimano naben. Bis jetzt ist die Lufd sogar drin bliebn a wenn i dem notubes noch ned so rechd drau.

Bin derzeid wieder bisl mehr am radln. Machsd du under der Wochn ab und an moal an Naidraid?

Am Sonntag war ich a underwegs. Um den Verbotna bin ich aba blos drum rum gfoarn. Warn zuviel Rotsoggn unterwegs.

Wo issn des Bild?:
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/pi/et/piet7sqb5h7i/large__DSC0027.jpg?0


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2012)

Bild is aufn verbotna, ja wir forn auch under der wochn. Einfach mal reinschau und shreibn.


----------



## Axalp (26. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist doch der beste Breierlein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. November 2012)

Wie hat´s denn der Stroker in den Bach geschafft? Da ist doch ein Geländer


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wie hat´s denn der Stroker in den Bach geschafft? Da ist doch ein Geländer



Ach der Stroker und seine Fahrtechnik


----------



## lowfat (27. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat sein Rad in den Bach gewollt. Deinem hats da ja auch gut gefallen


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


>



Was issn middn Froschi weilst dein Dämpfer verkaufst? Is es zu schwer bergauf Odda hosd soan Modedämpfer neibaut.


----------



## Axalp (28. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was issn middn Froschi weilst dein Dämpfer verkaufst? Is es zu schwer bergauf Odda hosd soan Modedämpfer neibaut.



Ja genau, modische Fanboy-Dämpfer!  

Im Moment ist ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil im Froggy verbaut. 
Ich könnte aber auch den Vivid Air aus dem Aurum einbauen.

Immer diese Luxus-Probleme...


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. November 2012)

der zweite heimatfilm ist fertig fehlt nur der a-rschlochtrail, der war aber nass, und ich war allans dort, da habs ich mer ned fohrn getraut


----------



## S P (28. November 2012)

@peter metz  Schee gfilmd un geschniddn!


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2012)

@peter metz 
geil gmacht, die Stelln supi gfoan (Bergwachthüttn), Die Martina soll am Tag vor dem flimen nicht so tief ins Glas schauen (dann zitterts ned so).
richtig schöns Video!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2012)

Morgen pünktlich zum Winteranfang wird wohl mein Rad fertig sein. (LRS) fehlt noch.
Sieht schon im Stand schnell aus. Ich kann den Basti schon verstehen.


----------



## S P (28. November 2012)

Weißt doch: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2012)

dankschö, ja mitn zittern, stimmt scho, muss wohl a stativ kaufen


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Weißt doch: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit.



 Basti technik, schnell die gefahrenstelle verlassen


----------



## S P (28. November 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> dankschö, ja mitn zittern, stimmt scho, muss wohl a stativ kaufen



Stichwort: Schwebestativ, falls dei Kammerafrau öfters dabei ham solltest.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2012)

@Pe Me: Oh, ihr habt ja auch ein kleinen Felsenlabyrinth

G.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Pe Me: Oh, ihr habt ja auch ein kleinen Felsenlabyrinth
> 
> G.



Anders als bei euch weit und steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (29. November 2012)

sehr schön, Peter! Klasse gefahren!


----------



## ragazza (29. November 2012)

Gut gemacht, Martina


----------



## stroker (29. November 2012)

sauber Peter - unser kleiner Danny MacSpielberg! Mit messerscharfern Regieanweisungen...


----------



## 0815p (29. November 2012)

danke


----------



## HTWolfi (30. November 2012)

Den Schnee haben wir ja schon, fehlt uns nur noch die Fahrtechnik


----------



## lowfat (30. November 2012)

Hab wasserdichte Socken. Da kommt nix rein (aber auch nix raus )
Bin auch jahrelang mit Lowa-Goretex-Wanderschuhen gefahren. Die waren total auseinandergefallen, aber bis zum bitteren Ende wasserdicht.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Den Schnee haben wir ja schon, fehlt uns nur noch die Fahrtechnik



Schönes Video! Hier fehlt noch beides. Wenn der Schnee erst mal da ist, dann profitiert hoffentlich auch die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

werd evt mittags mal fränkische fahren, noch jamand unterwegs, aber keine grosse tour bei der kälte


----------



## JulH (1. Dezember 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Hier fehlt noch beides. Wenn der Schnee erst mal da ist, dann profitiert hoffentlich auch die Fahrtechnik.


 

Den Helm in dem Video hat er glaub ich nur auf, damit ihm die Schaufel nicht dauernd gegen den Kopf klopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (1. Dezember 2012)

@ Peter
Hast dich ja doch noch mitn Filme schneiden angfreundet! Schaut gut aus, jetzt musst nur noch die Musik reinschneiden lernen Oder die Martina singt beim Filmen immer gleich dazu

Nächstes Wochenend bin ich Fr bis So daham, da müss ma a tour machen


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> @ Peter
> Hast dich ja doch noch mitn Filme schneiden angfreundet! Schaut gut aus, jetzt musst nur noch die Musik reinschneiden lernen Oder die Martina singt beim Filmen immer gleich dazu
> 
> Nächstes Wochenend bin ich Fr bis So daham, da müss ma a tour machen



ja, könn mer gerne machen


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Den Schnee haben wir ja schon, fehlt uns nur noch die Fahrtechnik â¦



des video is top, scho allans weil er a --- fÃ¤hrt und bei zeit 2:15 hat er ne gut aufschrift auf seine jacke

was steht morgen aufm programm??


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> des video is top, scho allans weil er a --- fährt und bei zeit 2:12 hat er ne gut aufschrift auf seine jacke
> 
> was steht morgen aufm programm??



gehzu gehzu alter Markenfetischist. Auf jeden Fall war er auf der Bank nicht lange gesessen.

Sollte ich mir aber noch mal ein HT kaufen so wirds dieses.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> gehzu gehzu alter Markenfetischist. Auf jeden Fall war er auf der Bank nicht lange gesessen.
> 
> Sollte ich mir aber noch mal ein HT kaufen so wirds dieses.



des neu cheetha ht schaut a gut aus, aber schaus der lieber ned an, sonst bestellst der gleich, scho allans wegen der geo gfällst der


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> des neu cheetha ht schaut a gut aus, aber schaus der lieber ned an, sonst bestellst der gleich, scho allans wegen der geo gfällst der



Hob i doch scho gsehn. Wenn dann muss scho was besonderes (Antrieb) sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2012)

ja, genau, wenn dann was freckt am antrieb, bekommst schnell u überall billige ersatzteile her


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob i doch scho gsehn. Wenn dann muss scho was besonderes (Antrieb) sein.



Du hast aber schon gesehen das er eine Rolldoof fährt
Aber das Nicolai ist schon um Welten schöner wie dieses komische tschita




> Den Helm in dem Video hat er glaub ich nur auf, damit ihm die Schaufel nicht dauernd gegen den Kopf klopft



Ja, hab ich mir auch gedacht...Profifahrer und Laienausrüstung Dafür nimmt man doch eine Lawinenschaufel mit Steckgriff...tss




> .....Schaut gut aus, jetzt musst nur noch die Musik reinschneiden lernen...



Käse, Musik wird überbewertet ...es geht nichts über Originalgeräusche


G.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> [...]
> Käse, Musik wird überbewertet ...es geht nichts über Originalgeräusche
> 
> 
> G.





Eben, sonst hätte man HTWolfis Bremsgequake im heutigen Video gar nicht gehört. Und peters Regieanweisung an die Holde wären dann auch unter gegangen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

Wo gibts was Neues zu sehen????????????????

G.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo gibts was Neues zu sehen????????????????
> 
> G.



Hier.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Dezember 2012)

Guad gfoan


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

Fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Jochen eine Runde Leutenbach. Pitch ist fertig und wird morgen probiert.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

und wo bleibt das Foto?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

Bremse kürzen und noch dies und das aber grossteils fahrfertig. Schönes Winterrad. Oder vielleicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Hast du das Thema "Sattelstütze weiter versenken" schon angegangen?


----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2012)

Roland soll icb dir gesellschaft leisten?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland soll icb dir gesellschaft leisten?



Ja kein Problem wird aber nichts grosses, so wie es die Kälte zulässt.:


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hast du das Thema "Sattelstütze weiter versenken" schon angegangen?



Das wird kein Problem werden. Das grössere war diese Reifenkombi schlauchlos zu montieren. Hat aber letztendlich auch geklappt, werd morgen mal den Druck absenken und sehen wie der Grip wird.


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2012)

Sollte recht leichtfüßig werden. Haste schon gewogen?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Sollte recht leichtfüßig werden. Haste schon gewogen?



 14,4kg könnte man noch locker unter 14 kommen. Aber wozu?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Dezember 2012)

ganz schön schwer, so mit ohne Teleskopstütze und den Reifen


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ganz schön schwer, so mit ohne Teleskopstütze und den Reifen


Schwere Gabel, über 2,5Kg, Dämpfer, Lenker, Sattel, Schaltwerk, Trigger X7
Stütze 27,2 alles nichr so leichte Teile. Aber 14,4 find ich schon in Ordnung.
Zu leicht  ist nur bergauf gut.


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2012)

@HT wolfii
kennst den ersten trail, den senn mer mal zusammen aufgfahren ( in der breiten forst piste) und haben den trail gsehen der unserer auffahrt öfters gequert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, genau Altmühltal.
Gut beobachtet.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Schnee!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Gerade die ersten Meter im Schnee gefahren. Ging top, bin schon mal gespannt. Mountain King, XKing meets Kreuzwegtreppen bei Schnee.


----------



## Cellini (2. Dezember 2012)

@roland: Also fährst Du heute, Abfahrt um zehn?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> @roland: Also fährst Du heute, Abfahrt um zehn?


Hi Boris,

ja fahre heute Abfahrt um 10.00 Jochen kommt auch.


----------



## Cellini (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

@RolandMC: Oh meih, ein Speiseeis Aber als Winterbike durchaus aktzeptabel 
Aber schlauchlos....wie unmännlich

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gerade die ersten Meter im Schnee gefahren. Ging top, bin schon mal gespannt. Mountain King, XKing meets Kreuzwegtreppen bei Schnee.



Bin Kanzel usw gefahren, teilweise Ist man kaum durchgekommen weil die Äste bis zum Boden gehangen waren  aber war geil.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Dezember 2012)

Jep, geiles Wetter. Reisbergtrail glatt wie Sau aber cool, wenigstens net zugewachsen um die Jahreszeit...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

@CPJörg
War eine schöne geile Wintertour mit 10 cm Schnee am (Berg) Hügel. Speiseeismässig Bergauf gepitcht. Bergab trotz CC Bereifung keine grossen Probleme, was ich nicht gefahren bin wäre ich mit anderer Bereifung auch nicht gefahren. Kreuzwegtreppen locker runter, Luft hat auch mit ohne Schläuche gehalten.
Winterprojekt passt.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jep, geiles Wetter. Reisbergtrail glatt wie Sau aber cool, wenigstens net zugewachsen um die Jahreszeit...



Hey Reisbergbiker, häst was gesagt waren ganz in deiner Nähe. Schon lange kein N.... mehr fliegen sehen.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab schon nach Reifenspuren geschaut, waren aber nur Rotsocken unterwegs......
Unter der Woche nachmittags will ich mal was machen, wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hab schon nach Reifenspuren geschaut, waren aber nur Rotsocken unterwegs......
> Unter der Woche nachmittags will ich mal was machen, wie schauts bei dir aus?



Ja ruf mich da MAL AN. Wann ist nachmittag Nightride oder hell?


----------



## Schoschi (2. Dezember 2012)

Na schon noch bei tageslicht... Jo meld mich dann. Ossiäxl ist auch dabei...


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @CPJörg
> [...]
> Winterprojekt passt.





Hatte schon Bedenken, dass es heute Abend wieder im Bikemarkt landet.
Biste mit 170mm unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hatte schon Bedenken, dass es heute Abend wieder im Bikemarkt landet.
> Biste mit 170mm unterwegs gewesen?



Nein 150/150 und ab und zu 160 um zu sehen wies ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heut a a bissala unterwegs...
Spikes Testen

Geht auf jeden Fall wie die Sau, bin heute bei Schnee Sachen raufgekommen bei denen ich letzte Woche wegen durchdrehendem Hinterrad passen musste.

Zu 80% hätt ich sie heut wahrscheinlich nicht gebraucht, aber sie geben doch auf Wurzeln und diagonal liegenden Bäumen/Ästen ne wahnsinnige Sicherheit

Hier noch ein paar Bildleins





















Wie das immer so ist, siehts auf die Bilder natürlich aus wie im Flachland


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Hatte schon Bedenken, dass es heute Abend wieder im Bikemarkt landet.





Na, der Abend ist ja noch nicht vorbei

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Ne, es ist einfach noch zu neu.
Viell. März da haben wir dann ja ein neues Projekt.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, der Abend ist ja noch nicht vorbei
> 
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Bist du schon Treppen (holzstufen) damit gefahren? Habe auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir welche zu kaufen. Wie sind sie auf Stein?
Schöne Bildchen!



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich war heut a a bissala unterwegs...
> Spikes Testen
> 
> Geht auf jeden Fall wie die Sau, bin heute bei Schnee Sachen raufgekommen bei denen ich letzte Woche wegen durchdrehendem Hinterrad passen musste.
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Viell. März da haben wir dann ja ein neues Projekt.



Wieso erst März Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es in dem Fall urplötzlich von einem Tag auf den Anderen geht
Also genau umgekehrt wie sonst in der Bikeproduzentenszene zugeht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2012)

Dein Wort im Schweißers Ohr
Ich brauchs eigentlich nicht ehr.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso erst März Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es in dem Fall urplötzlich von einem Tag auf den Anderen geht
> Also genau umgekehrt wie sonst in der Bikeproduzentenszene zugeht
> 
> G.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist du schon Treppen (holzstufen) damit gefahren? Habe auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir welche zu kaufen. Wie sind sie auf Stein?
> Schöne Bildchen!


 

Bin zwar gestern noch keine Holzstufen gefahren aber ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das Grip hat wie Sau
Da beissen sich die Hartmetallspikes quasi drin fest
Die ganzen Wurzeln die mir sonst auf der Runde bergauf oftmals nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, hab ich heut garnet wahrgenommen 

Auf Stein denk ich geht's auch recht gut, zumindest auf dem steinigen Trailstück oben auf der Neubürg hats super gegrippt, trotz 5-10cm Schnee
Ich denke fast besser als letztes mal mit normalen Reifen im Nassen.


Bin ja gespannt wann Madame Fanes bei mir eintrudelt
Die Teile liegen alle schon bereit


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin zwar gestern noch keine Holzstufen gefahren aber ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass das Grip hat wie Sau
> Da beissen sich die Hartmetallspikes quasi drin fest
> Die ganzen Wurzeln die mir sonst auf der Runde bergauf oftmals nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, hab ich heut garnet wahrgenommen
> 
> ...



Werd mir glaube ich doch mal einen Spikes Reifen aufs Vorderrad basteln, mal sehen wies so gript.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als auf etwas warten zu müssen das überfällig ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

Als seit 10 Jahren Spikereifenfahrer würd ich abraten bie Nichteis die Spikereifenlaufräder draufzuschrauben....zumindest bei eurer Fahrweise
Oder ihr macht die Spikes einzeln raus und verklebt sie beim Wiedereinsetzen.

Konnte auch nie einen Unterschied zwischen normalen und Spikereifen bei Nichteis feststellen...aber ich fahr ja normal auch Maxxis...mit viel Luft

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .mit viel Luft
> 
> G.



Luft ist Mangelware in Leutenbach, vor allem Frische Luft..............


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2012)

Jaja, die Birgit.....war ja klar dass der Metzla die kennt....
http://swrmediathek.de/sendungverpasst.htm?show=281130
Länder, Menschen, Abenteuer 21:00, letzter Beitrag...


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jaja, die Birgit.....war ja klar dass der Metzla die kennt....
> http://swrmediathek.de/sendungverpasst.htm?show=281130
> Länder, Menschen, Abenteuer 21:00, letzter Beitrag...


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2012)

und wie isn dei neuer bock, wahrscheinlich wieder des beste bike der welt


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Anfang, zu geil  

 diese ganze 0815 Epic-Schei$$e  rumpti dumpti  ich will endlich mal hämmern gehn, richtig schön runterstempeln  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25027/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey die war schon vor meinen Füssen gelegen, als sies in einer Kehre gelegt hat. hab ihr dann natürlich aufgeholfen.



Ich hätte jetzt gewettet, es war andersrum.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey die war schon vor meinen Füssen gelegen, als sies in einer Kehre gelegt hat. hab ihr dann natürlich aufgeholfen.



ich glaub die hat sich halt erschreckt wie se dich gsehn hat.....


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gewettet, es war andersrum.



Wollt des eigentlich per PN an Schorschi schicken. Oh Mann


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> und wie isn dei neuer bock, wahrscheinlich wieder des beste bike der welt



Nein, Nein nicht das beste der Welt Es ist das allerbeste der Welt. Noch nie fuhr ich so ein Hammerbike.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

Nächstes Projekt!! Muss mich von Nicolai ablenken.

http://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/95.../f/hy/jv/hyjvd992upnz/large_Entwurf-Milk1.jpg


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Als seit 10 Jahren Spikereifenfahrer würd ich abraten bie Nichteis die Spikereifenlaufräder draufzuschrauben....zumindest bei eurer Fahrweise
> Oder ihr macht die Spikes einzeln raus und verklebt sie beim Wiedereinsetzen.
> 
> Konnte auch nie einen Unterschied zwischen normalen und Spikereifen bei Nichteis feststellen...aber ich fahr ja normal auch Maxxis...mit viel Luft
> ...



hatte am Sonntag auch mal Luft in den Reifen, ein ganz neues Gefühl!! Es ist als ob das Rad von selbst auch rollen könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hatte am Sonntag auch mal Luft in den Reifen, ein ganz neues Gefühl!! Es ist als ob das Rad von selbst auch rollen könnte.



Das war bestimmt nur der erhöhte Sauerstoffanteil in der kalten Luft

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt nur der erhöhte Sauerstoffanteil in der kalten Luft
> 
> G.



Ne ich glaube es kam vom Reifen nicht von mehr Luft in der Lunge. Es war ja deutlich über ein Bar im Reifen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube es kam vom Reifen nicht von mehr Luft in der Lunge. Es war ja deutlich über ein Bar im Reifen.



Solange noch eine 1 vorne steht zaählt es noch als Unterdruck

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Solange noch eine 1 vorne steht zaählt es noch als Unterdruck
> 
> G.



Ich würde sagen der Reifen fühlte sich hart an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2012)

Irgend so a Vogel versteigert nen saucoolen Nicolairahmen bei eBay.....


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

der rastamoggl? ^^


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> der rastamoggl? ^^



Rastamoggl  Ob des was wird


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2012)

hab mich auch weggeschmissen bei dem namen


----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube es kam vom Reifen nicht von mehr Luft in der Lunge. Es war ja deutlich über ein Bar im Reifen.


mehr als 1 bar? 
Das führt nur zu unnötiger Hektik auf dem Trail 

Spikes bringen nur was auf Eis. Und auch da nur begrenzt. Die Grenze liegt bei vereisten Treppen am Wasserfall
Bei Schnee hilft Reifenbreite, bei rutschigen Holztreppen niedriger Luftdruck und Reifenbreite. Reifenbreite hilft eigentlich immer


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Reifenbreite läßt sich nur durch mehr Reifenbreite ersetzen...ist wie mit Federweg

G.


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2012)

huhu, am WE irgendwas los? Soll wieder weiß(er) werden


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> huhu, am WE irgendwas los? Soll wieder weiß(er) werden



Es war doch nie grün(er) 

Könntest mir einen Gefallen tun und das silberne Carver ICB wählen in der Abstimmung die bis 0 Uhr läuft. Und keinesfalls auf ein buntes drücken, das silberne muß in die Endauswahl der besten 4, sonst muß ich für jemanden ein buntes kaufen

G.


----------



## Downhiller_93 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Oktober dieses Jahr nach Nürnberg gezogen und suche nun Anschluss in ein neues Rudel motiverter Enduristen !
Mir wurde zugezwitschert, dass ihr wohl technisch sehr gut drauf seid und nette Runden dreht und ich wollt mal hören an wen ich mich wenden muss, damit ich mich da mal anschließen kann (natürlich nur, wenns ok ist ).

LG, Daniel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

Downhiller_93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin im Oktober dieses Jahr nach Nürnberg gezogen und suche nun Anschluss in ein neues Rudel motiverter Enduristen !
> Mir wurde zugezwitschert, dass ihr wohl technisch sehr gut drauf seid und nette Runden dreht und ich wollt mal hören an wen ich mich wenden muss, damit ich mich da mal anschließen kann (natürlich nur, wenns ok ist ).
> ...



Hi Daniel,

du kannst jederzeit bei uns mitfahren, es steht normalerweise alles hier drinnen wann wir fahren. Hat sich mit den Jahren bewährt.

Hast du schon mal im Nürnberger Fred nachgelesen, die fahren auch sehr interessante Touren(Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht).

VG
Roland


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es war doch nie grün(er)
> 
> Könntest mir einen Gefallen tun und das silberne Carver ICB wählen in der Abstimmung die bis 0 Uhr läuft. Und keinesfalls auf ein buntes drücken, das silberne muß in die Endauswahl der besten 4, sonst muß ich für jemanden ein buntes kaufen
> 
> G.



Und wirds ein buntes.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

Möchte am Samstag was fahren, da solls Wetter ja noch gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und wirds ein buntes.



In die Vorentscheidung hats silber, als einzig nichtfarbiges, wie nach Plan geschafft. Man hat aber jetzt in der Endentscheidung wieder 2 Änderungen eingeführt um dem Nichtfarbigen wieder Steine in den Weg zu werfen.

Aaaarg, ich muß das Rad für meinen besten Kletterkumpel kaufen...und es soll nicht farbig sein.
Unterstütze mich mal und drück bei beiden Silbernen, sowohl mit weißer und mit schwarzer Gabel, die gefällt mir Taste
Wir als Rebellen müssen doch ehe gegen das System vorgehen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55059?sort=name&direction=asc 

G.


----------



## S P (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> In die Vorentscheidung hats silber, als einzig nichtfarbiges, wie nach Plan geschafft. Man hat aber jetzt in der Endentscheidung wieder 2 Änderungen eingeführt um dem Nichtfarbigen wieder Steine in den Weg zu werfen.
> 
> Aaaarg, ich muß das Rad für meinen besten Kletterkumpel kaufen...und es soll nicht farbig sein.
> Unterstütze mich mal und drück bei beiden Silbernen, sowohl mit weißer und mit schwarzer Gabel, die gefällt mir Taste
> ...



Wolltest du nicht eh ein RAW haben?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht eh ein RAW haben?



Laaaange Geschichte....jetzt muß ich noch ein silbernens Komplettrad besorgen, drum brauch ich ja silber...schwarz wäre ja auch gegangen, aber gibts ja netmehr

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

hab beide gedrückt, gefällt mir aber mein RAW besser oder schwarz natürlich.


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal für die bunten grellen Farben gestimmt! 

Sehe damit ganz gute Chancen, dass in absehbarer Zeit mit der Modefarbe
auch gleich die Modeerscheinung Fully wieder von den Trails verschwindet.


----------



## JulH (7. Dezember 2012)

Auf den freien Flächen liegt bei uns oben scho 15 bis 20 cm Schnee. Da kannst des biken vergessen, solangst ka buldogspur findest oder es steil bergab geht. War sogar scho langlaufen!
Im Wald könnt allerdings scho was gehn.
Macht ihr was am wochenend?


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2012)

@wolfi
wie schauts im Stb momentan mit schnee aus, wegen morgen vormittags, so um 10.30 uhr


----------



## Schoschi (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnt mit mein Fendt a paar Spuren ziehen wenns gwünscht wird....


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi
> wie schauts im Stb momentan mit schnee aus, wegen morgen vormittags, so um 10.30 uhr



Schnee ist _bisher_ kein Problem und mit den Minustemperaturen der letzten und
der kommenden Nacht, sollte auch der Boden ausreichend durch gefroren sein.

Basti hat auch schon Interesse bekundet. Wir könnte wie am letzten Samstag auch,
einige Sachen direkt am STB probieren und dann mal schaun 

Nachdem es ja ziemlich  ist, könnte ich mir auch 11:00 als Startzeitpunkt vorstellen.


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2012)

Roland was hastn geplant? Irgendwo rumbitchen?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland was hastn geplant? Irgendwo rumbitchen?



Ja genau an sowas hab ich gedacht. Blos das man sich bewegt.


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Schnee ist _bisher_ kein Problem und mit den Minustemperaturen der letzten und
> der kommenden Nacht, sollte auch der Boden ausreichend durch gefroren sein.
> 
> Basti hat auch schon Interesse bekundet. Wir könnte wie am letzten Samstag auch,
> ...



da die webcam der fränkischen ziemlich viel schnee anzeigt und julian auch scho gsagt hat das einiges des weissen dreckszeug rum liegt, denk ich mal das morgen um 11.00uhr rund um parkpl, Stp aweng rumtolln ganz gut ist.
werd also um 11.00 uhr oben sein.
red, bist du dabei?????


----------



## SuShu (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es mein Besuch zulässt, bin ich auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> da die webcam der fränkischen ziemlich viel schnee anzeigt und julian auch scho gsagt hat das einiges des weissen dreckszeug rum liegt, denk ich mal das morgen um 11.00uhr rund um parkpl, Stp aweng rumtolln ganz gut ist.
> werd also um 11.00 uhr oben sein.
> red, bist du dabei?????


Würd scho gern a weng rumspieln, weis aber ned ob ich den Termin schaff, muss noch Schneekettn aufn Stapler aufzien und und und...
Wenn ned roll ich a weng auf die Homespots rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würd scho gern a weng rumspieln, weis aber ned ob ich den Termin schaff, muss noch Schneekettn aufn Stapler aufzien und und und...
> Wenn ned roll ich a weng auf die Homespots rum.




Willst wohl mim Stabler über nen Alpenpass in Urlaub fahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Willst wohl mim Stabler über nen Alpenpass in Urlaub fahren
> 
> G.



NNeee muss mein neues Räumschild 2m Breite ausprobieren. Kommt aber erst nächste Woche. Will für den Winter gerüstet sein

p.s. Trails und Schlüsselstelln freischieben.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> NNeee muss mein neues Räumschild 2m Breite ausprobieren. Kommt aber erst nächste Woche. Will für den Winter gerüstet sein
> 
> p.s. Trails und Schlüsselstelln freischieben.



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht mal die Scheefräse durch den Wald zu schieben

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht mal die Scheefräse durch den Wald zu schieben
> 
> G.



Es gibt doch jetzt schon kleine mit Kettenantrieb das müsste doch gehen.
Du musst nur bei deinen Boldern aufpassen, es kann sein das die dann vorne runterfallen bei der Steilheit.


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2012)

Roland bis wann wassdn obst des schaffsd? 
Daheim rummsitzen will ich auch net bei dem schnee


----------



## JulH (7. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich könnt mit mein Fendt a paar Spuren ziehen wenns gwünscht wird....


Wer Fendt fährt führt

Vll probier ich Sonntag an der guckhüll und muschelquelle weng rumzurutschen. Wer fährt noch mit, dann wirds lustiger.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland bis wann wassdn obst des schaffsd?
> Daheim rummsitzen will ich auch net bei dem schnee



Eigentlich weis ich es schon jetzt, da meine Tochter gerade hier war und ich morgen mit ihr neudeutsch "schoppen" gehen muss. Werde also 13.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach was kleines machen. Ich denke mal Treppen links Treppen rechts Kirchehrenbach und zurück.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Wer Fendt fährt führt
> 
> Vll probier ich Sonntag an der guckhüll und muschelquelle weng rumzurutschen. Wer fährt noch mit, dann wirds lustiger.



WEnns ned schneit wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Wer Fendt fährt führt



Fendt ist doch out! Heutzutage wird doch des tschechische und russische Zeug gfoan. Ist doch deutlich billiger.
Hob sogar an Stapler da mit Zetor Motor.


----------



## JulH (7. Dezember 2012)

Deswegen ham wir auch an MF


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2012)

Roland dann komm ich um 13:30 zu dir.
Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## fusion4life (7. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland dann komm ich um 13:30 zu dir.
> Sonst noch wer dabei?


evtl...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland dann komm ich um 13:30 zu dir.
> Sonst noch wer dabei?



Ne bis jetzt nicht. Also ich fahr jetzt mal nach Bamberg.


----------



## OldSchool (8. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne bis jetzt nicht. Also ich fahr jetzt mal nach Bamberg.



Sei nicht so ein Spielverderber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_schrat (8. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> da die webcam der fränkischen ziemlich viel schnee anzeigt und julian auch scho gsagt hat das einiges des weissen dreckszeug rum liegt, denk ich mal das morgen um 11.00uhr rund um parkpl, Stp aweng rumtolln ganz gut ist.
> werd also um 11.00 uhr oben sein.
> red, bist du dabei?????



...macht ihr um 11 uhr stb in nbg? würde vielleicht mal torque fragen, wie es aussieht...


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2012)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...macht ihr um 11 uhr stb in nbg? würde vielleicht mal torque fragen, wie es aussieht...



Peter hockt sicher schon im Auto. Und ja, ein paar verrückte sind sicher da.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem JURA drauf wäre doch was für euch 

Edit: Ihr müßt noch nach oben scrollen...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611033#post10123671


G.


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> da die webcam der fränkischen ziemlich viel schnee anzeigt und julian auch scho gsagt hat das einiges des weissen dreckszeug rum liegt, denk ich mal das morgen um 11.00uhr rund um parkpl, Stp aweng rumtolln ganz gut ist.
> werd also um 11.00 uhr oben sein.
> red, bist du dabei?????


mist, zu spät gelesen und kein auto. bei der nächsten spielsession im steinbrüchlein bin ich dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

@HTWolfi: Wenn du willst das diese unsäglich farbigen Smarties aka Endurohypeschibrillenfahrer nicht gewinnen, dann mußt du dich noch schnell umentscheiden und dezentes silber Wählen. 
Oder willst du mir das antun, das ich neben jemanden herfahren muß und ständig dieses leuchtende blau anschauen muß...
...das sich in keinster weiße der Natur anpaßt

Irgendwie unvorstellbar

Dieses blau paßt einfach nicht ins Fichtelgebirge

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @
> Oder willst du mir das antun, das ich neben jemanden herfahren muß und ständig dieses leuchtende blau anschauen muß...
> 
> 
> G.


 

Na dann fahr doch einfach vorraus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na dann fahr doch einfach vorraus



Als ob ich das bergauf in irgendeiner Weise schaffen würde

G.


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh schon: ich darf nie im fichtelgebirge fahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich seh schon: ich darf nie im fichtelgebirge fahren...



Hast du nicht was schönes dunkleres bl...bis dahin

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Wenn du willst das diese unsäglich farbigen Smarties aka Endurohypeschibrillenfahrer nicht gewinnen, dann mußt du dich noch schnell umentscheiden und dezentes silber Wählen.



Hatte bisher gar nicht gestimmt.

Nachdem ich den Fully-Hype offensichtlich eh nicht verhindern kann,
habe ich silber gewählt, dann fällt das Geschwür wenigstens nicht so auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

Schee wars wieder heut. Morgen mal wieder matterhornparkplatz ?
10.00 Uhr a kurze Runde.


----------



## JulH (8. Dezember 2012)

Hast mittags auch zeit, so ab 13 uhr?
Ham nämlich heut noch weihnachtsfeier vom sportverein


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

JulH schrieb:


> Hast mittags auch zeit, so ab 13 uhr?
> Ham nämlich heut noch weihnachtsfeier vom sportverein



Frohes Fest.
Ne Julian für einen Sonntag ist mir 13.00 Uhr zu spät. Werd morgen mal Spitzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelq. und Jägerst. fahren.


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Frohes Fest.
> Ne Julian für einen Sonntag ist mir 13.00 Uhr zu spät. Werd morgen mal Spitzkehren, Guckhüll, Muschelq. und Jägerst. fahren.


 @Red    
martina u ich werden dabei sein


----------



## S P (8. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Winterrunde. Ein paar neue Angststellen hats auch gegeben.


----------



## JulH (8. Dezember 2012)

Ok, falls ich doch mitfahr meld ich mich morgen bei euch


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: Wenn du willst das diese unsäglich farbigen Smarties aka Endurohypeschibrillenfahrer nicht gewinnen, dann mußt du dich noch schnell umentscheiden und dezentes silber Wählen.
> Oder willst du mir das antun, das ich neben jemanden herfahren muß und ständig dieses leuchtende blau anschauen muß...
> ...das sich in keinster weiße der Natur anpaßt
> 
> ...


Gegen eine kleine Geldspende könnte mein Mauszeiger den Weg zu Silber finden...


----------



## 0815p (8. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schöne Winterrunde. Ein paar neue Angststellen hats auch gegeben.




fehlt nur noch eins von dir, hast eh gut aufgholt in sachen fahrtechnik


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2012)

wo ist der matterhornparkplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch eins von dir, hast eh gut aufgholt in sachen fahrtechnik



Ja, vom »Mr. Stufen-King« fehlt eindeutig ein Video.
Mit der Baumstammstufe und der Steilstufe am großen Felsen-U hat er echte Zeichen gesetzt.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Dezember 2012)

schöönes Zeug seit ihr da gefahren


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Red
> martina u ich werden dabei sein


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gegen eine kleine Geldspende könnte mein Mauszeiger den Weg zu Silber finden...



Hey Breyer wie schauzts denn aus morgen?


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Dezember 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> wo ist der matterhornparkplatz ?



Dort:
http://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=49...01554,0.002524&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=19&z=17

Allerdings aktuell in weiß und nicht grün


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Breyer wie schauzts denn aus morgen?



Morgen sind wir zum Brunchen eingeladen.
Die Siemens Weihnachtsfeier gestern hatte heute konsequent Biken verhindert.
Die Woche mal wieder Nachts? Evtl. bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Morgen sind wir zum Brunchen eingeladen.
> Die Siemens Weihnachtsfeier gestern hatte heute konsequent Biken verhindert.
> Die Woche mal wieder Nachts? Evtl. bei mir?



Ja bei Dir da ist der Schnee hoff. auch nächste Woche nicht so hoch.


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2012)

@ HTWolfi
ha - die Gegend kenne ich - zwar mehr Untertage aber was mich da Bike-tchnisch erwarten würde kann ich (gruseld ;-) ahnen...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

Das wahr scheinbar eine schöne Spielrunde
Da hat der Wolfi wieder geszeigt wos langeht
Steinbruch und SANDsteinfelsen...das schaut doch schon noch besser aus wie Klitschekalk

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das wahr scheinbar eine schöne Spielrunde
> Da hat der Wolfi wieder geszeigt wos langeht
> Steinbruch und SANDsteinfelsen...das schaut doch schon noch besser aus wie Klitschekalk
> 
> G.



Neid der Kalkbesitzlosen.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Neid der Kalkbesitzlosen.



Naja, ein bischen verkalkt sind doch alle im Fichtelgebirge oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

Von wegen, unser Wasser ist so kalkfrei das es sogar strahlt...wir sind also höchstens verstrahlt...hmmh...drum hab ich wohl ein Nucleon

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von wegen, unser Wasser ist so kalkfrei das es sogar strahlt...wir sind also höchstens verstrahlt...hmmh...drum hab ich wohl ein Nucleon
> 
> G.



.....und der Oko Dh ist praktisch ein Teilchenbeschleuniger.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Woche mal wieder Nachts? Evtl. bei mir?



 was macht ihr denn so nachts in der Zweisamkeit ?


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schöne Winterrunde. Ein paar neue Angststellen hats auch gegeben.


jaja, genau so eine spielrunde! wenig km, viel spaß!


----------



## Cellini (9. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schee wars wieder heut. Morgen mal wieder matterhornparkplatz ?
> 10.00 Uhr a kurze Runde.



Moin, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

Cellini schrieb:


> Moin, bin dabei!



Klasse Boris


----------



## S P (9. Dezember 2012)

Die drei Bergziegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tagesmotte: Sauber!


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die drei Bergziegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir waren noch in behringermühl zum essen, aufm heimweg hätt ich kan meter mehr aufm rad sein gmöcht, schnee ohne ende und es schneid immer weiter


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

Sauber das Bild

Komm gerade vom Schneeschieben  sauber! Das schneit immer weiter.


----------



## kubikjch (9. Dezember 2012)

10.000  für das beste bike der Welt im bikemarkt ist aber dann doch etwas untertrieben


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> 10.000  für das beste bike der Welt im bikemarkt ist aber dann doch etwas untertrieben



Wurde ja auch gut eingefahren
Suchst du schon wieder nimm doch mal was gescheites.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> 10.000  für das beste bike der Welt im bikemarkt ist aber dann doch etwas untertrieben



Wurde ja auch gut eingefahren
Suchst du schon wieder nimm doch mal was gescheites.

Ach übrigens war gerade mit dem PKW unterwegs, viel Spass morgen auf dem Arbeitsweg. Werde hoffentlich keine Probleme bekommen, wenn ich mit meiner Kaffeetasse die Treppe runtergehe.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2012)

owacht, da hattest scho mal einen totalschaden ghabt


----------



## Schoschi (9. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> owacht, da hattest scho mal einen totalschaden ghabt



hehe, hast das auch nicht vergessen. Wie machtn der Roland da eigentlich die Ansprüche als Wegeunfall geltend wenn er mal wieder die Kaffeetasse an die Wand beschleunigt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> 10.000  für das beste bike der Welt im bikemarkt ist aber dann doch etwas untertrieben



He Roland, tauscht Du auch gegen eine Playstation?


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> owacht, da hattest scho mal einen totalschaden ghabt





Schoschi schrieb:


> hehe, hast das auch nicht vergessen. Wie machtn der Roland da eigentlich die Ansprüche als Wegeunfall geltend wenn er mal wieder die Kaffeetasse an die Wand beschleunigt.....



Hehehe war das ein Spaß!!!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> owacht, da hattest scho mal einen totalschaden ghabt





Schoschi schrieb:


> hehe, hast das auch nicht vergessen. Wie machtn der Roland da eigentlich die Ansprüche als Wegeunfall geltend wenn er mal wieder die Kaffeetasse an die Wand beschleunigt.....





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hehehe war das ein Spaß!!!



Jas das waren von 3 Kaffeetassen der Inhalt an der Wand.
Ich hätte versuchen sollen viell. noch mehr zu nehmen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> He Roland, tauscht Du auch gegen eine Playstation?



Ne, ich glaube nicht, da müsste ich zu viel draufzahlen. Ist doch ein Liteville da wirds nicht viel dafür geben.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> He Roland, tauscht Du auch gegen eine Playstation?



Mal ne Frage? Willst du wieder zurück in den Osten weil du dein ganzes Hab und Gut verkaufst.


----------



## Axalp (9. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage? Willst du wieder zurück in den Osten weil du dein ganzes Hab und Gut verkaufst.



Nä, aber es gab so einiges Neues und einige Umbauten. 
Die Überreste nehmen im Keller nur Platz weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (10. Dezember 2012)

da sollte doch jetzt wieder platz sein.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> da sollte doch jetzt wieder platz sein.


Jetzt weist du endlich was du gekauft hast!"!!! Überreste


----------



## Axalp (10. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> da sollte doch jetzt wieder platz sein.



Der ist mittlerweile schon wieder vergeben! 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du endlich was du gekauft hast!"!!! Überreste



Vom Zesty habe ich mich schweren Herzens getrennt, aber "neu" ist eben nunmal immer besser. Wer weiss das besser als Du?


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

Tach, hab mir was überlegt: 

VR: Conti RQ 2.4
HR: Conti MK II 2.4 Protection

beide BCC.

Meint ihr das macht sinn?


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2012)

Gegenvorschlag:

VR: Conti Baron 2.5 BCC
HR: Conti X-King 2.4 Protection BCC


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

Den Baron wollt ich erst aufm Enduro fahren wo eh schon alles wurscht ist 

*EDIT* MK2 / MK2 wäär doch evtl auch was?!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag:
> 
> VR: Conti Baron 2.5 BCC
> HR: Conti X-King 2.4 Protection BCC



X King im Winter ?


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2012)

Logo. Ging gestern in der Fränkischen problemlos.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2012)

Hm ok, rein vom Profil her würde ich vermuten dass er sehr bald an seine grenzen kommt. Ich fahre zur zeit deine sommerkombination und das geht super


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2012)

Gestern kam, glaube ich, jeder Reifen an seine Grenzen. Bergauf wie bergab.

Meine Kombination? Meinst du "Der Baron" 2.5 BCC vorn, und Baron 2.3 BCC hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab den FA am VR und nen Maxxis Ardent am HR. Im Schnee is die Kombi echt der knaller.. Nur leider auf teer/schotter ein grauß.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Gestern kam, glaube ich, jeder Reifen an seine Grenzen. Bergauf wie bergab.
> 
> Meine Kombination? Meinst du "Der Baron" 2.5 BCC vorn, und Baron 2.3 BCC hinten?



Ja genau, Baron und baroness.


----------



## S P (10. Dezember 2012)

Leider ist meine Baroness bereits freckt. Grund: Riss in der dünnen Seitenwand.
Eine Protection Version (mit verstärkter Seitenwand) würde, denke ich, viele Abnehmer finden.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also ich hab den FA am VR und nen Maxxis Ardent am HR. Im Schnee is die Kombi echt der knaller.. Nur leider auf teer/schotter ein grauß.



Ich fand den Ardent vorne besser als den FA. Besser war dann der Baron 2.3 und noch besser der Baron 2.5 ... Rollwiderstand ging eben immer weit rauf aber der grip war es mir dann nach einigem kneifen doch Wert.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Baroness bereits freckt. Grund: Riss in der dünnen Seitenwand.
> Eine Protection Version (mit verstärkter Seitenwand) würde, denke ich, viele Abnehmer finden.



Ja die ist wirklich sehr dünn.   Mal sehen wie lange meiner noch hält.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

X King hinten geht bergauf gut, habe bis jetzt keinen Nachteil zu einem "richtigen" Reifen feststellen können. Auch der Moutain King machte seine Sache am Sonntag gut.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Leider ist meine Baroness bereits freckt. Grund: Riss in der dünnen Seitenwand.
> Eine Protection Version (mit verstärkter Seitenwand) würde, denke ich, viele Abnehmer finden.



Nightride?

p.s. hab mir jetzt mal das 2,5 Rock Shox Originalöl bestellt. Werds mal mit 5er mixen und sehen wies dämpft.


----------



## gandi85 (10. Dezember 2012)

Tech-Forum??? Mein MM  baujahr 1999 rutscht bei schnee genauso wie im trockenen


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

Roland wie gehts deiner forke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland wie gehts deiner forke?



War eine Dichtung defekt, Dämpfungsöl ist ins Casting dadurch ging sie auf Block. Hab sie zerlegt neue Dichtung rein und leider zu zähes Dämpfungsöl rein ging dann wie Kaugummi bei der Kälte. Wird jetzt durch dünnflüssigeres ersetzt dann funktioniert sie wieder.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Tech-Forum??? Mein MM  baujahr 1999 rutscht bei schnee genauso wie im trockenen



Dann liegts am Fahrer.


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

ich hab leider nur 7,5wt rumstehen, muss mir selbst was besorgen, sonst hättest was haben können.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich hab leider nur 7,5wt rumstehen, muss mir selbst was besorgen, sonst hättest was haben können.



Hab mir am Sonntag gleich welches bestellt.Wollte ich eh schon lange machen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

*EDIT* ok, selbst gefunden


----------



## R1Nico (11. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nightride?
> 
> 
> 
> Wann Nachtfahrt Roland?Währe mal gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> RolandMC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nightride?
> ...


----------



## rebirth (12. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> am WE fahren.



bin dabei ^^


----------



## R1Nico (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Woche ehr nicht zu kalt und Wetter zu unbeständig werde wohl erst wieder am WE fahren.
Dann mit neuem Öl[/QUOTE]

 bin dabei


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2012)

@wolfi
wie schaut momentan stb aus, wahrscheinlich eis und siff oder, fränkische is absoluter müll


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi
> wie schaut momentan stb aus, wahrscheinlich eis und siff oder, fränkische is absoluter müll



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt 

Trinke jetzt noch meinen Kaffee aus und dann werde ich mal mit dem »Stadtrad« eine Ortsbegehung/-befahrung machen.
Habe aber die Befürchtung, dass es nicht so toll ist.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2012)

Hat morgen einer einen Plan? Bei uns geht noch nichts nur einige vereinzelte Stücke sind frei.
Viell. führe ich das Pitchilein in den STB. Nur vorne ohne Tour. 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2012)

Da würd ich evtl mitpitchen wenn das wetter mitmacht


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Da würd ich evtl mitpitchen wenn das wetter mitmacht



Nichts grossartiges nur vorne, wenns morgen früh regnet werd ich wohl mal schön daheimbleiben.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2012)

Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit war der Hinweg über den Forstweg zum STB.

Schneedecke im STB noch geschlossen, jedoch kein Eis und bisher auch noch keine Pfützen.
Die »großen Jungs« mit ihren Trial-Modelautos sind schon wieder dort gefahren.
Die dürften so in etwas mit 4" Bereifung unterwegs sein. 

Also, wenn sich jemand entschließen sollte morgen dort zu fahren, werde ich auch da sein.
Aber nur, wenn es nicht regnet und im Umkreis von max. 500m. 

Uhrzeit dürft ihr vorschlagen, ich bin ab 06:00 Uhr wach


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2012)

ich geh morgen wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (15. Dezember 2012)

Unter den Bedingungen würde ich auch kommen. Aber nicht vor 10:30!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2012)

Werd um ca. 10.30 Uhr mal auf dem Parkplatz sein. Im Umkreis von 500m hört sich toll an.

p.s bist ab 6.00 Uhr wach? Heinrichsblatt austragen?


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s bist ab 6.00 Uhr wach? Heinrichsblatt austragen?



Sorry, hab mich nur verschrieben! _Ich bin bis 06:00 Uhr wach_. 
Heute Nacht kommen doch alle fünf Don Camillo Teile im Bayrischen Fernsehen
http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/programmkalender/sendung-73086.html

Bis dann am Parkplatz


----------



## SuShu (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich doch erst ein bißchen später kommen. Heute Abend gibt´s Feuerzangenbowle - hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2012)

evt komm  ich doch


----------



## lowfat (15. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kommen doch alle fünf Don Camillo Teile im Bayrischen Fernsehen
> http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/programmkalender/sendung-73086.html


cooool! werd ich gleich aufnehmen. 
STBR sag ich morgen Bescheid. Darf heute abend noch Geburtstag feiern.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Heute Nacht kommen doch alle fünf Don Camillo Teile im Bayrischen Fernsehen
> http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/programmkalender/sendung-73086.html
> 
> Bis dann am Parkplatz



Geil der Held meiner Kindertage.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> cooool! werd ich gleich aufnehmen.
> STBR sag ich morgen Bescheid. Darf heute abend noch Geburtstag feiern.



Deinen eigenen


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2012)

Wolfi und co: gibt jemand bescheid wie das wetter morgen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (15. Dezember 2012)

Um 2°C mit Schneeregen (Vormittags) - noch mehr Schneeregen (Nachmittags) und stark Regen am Abend / Nachts - garniert mit Wind.

Bei Kalchreuth war ich heute (ohne Bike) und die befestigten Wege sind nass + vereist + (Schnee-)matschig. Die Trails sind zumeist nur "verschneematscht". Insgesamt ein eingeschränktes Vergnügen.


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Deinen eigenen



Nee. Ich bin ein frühlingskind


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2012)

Was macht das wetter aktuell? Bei mir regnet es..


----------



## S P (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd auch vorbei schauen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns ist das Wetter gerade gut, manchmal leichtes tröpfeln dann wieder blauer Himmel. Werd mich auch auf den Weg machen.
Bring mal bitte deine Schrimps mit.


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2012)

uuuh, bin gerade aufgewacht und muss mich erst mal um meine Menschwerdung kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> uuuh, bin gerade aufgewacht und muss mich erst mal um meine Menschwerdung kümmern...



Bleib liegen...hab ich schon hinter mir...aber hat bei dem Wetter nichts gebracht

G.


----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2012)

ich bin (auch) liegen geblieben bei dem kakkwetter, sorry fürs nicht bescheid geben *g


----------



## softlurch (16. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich bin (auch) liegen geblieben bei dem kakkwetter, sorry fürs nicht bescheid geben *g


macht nix, hab'n ja auch nich bescheid gsagd, dass spaß gemacht hat  regen war gar koa thema ned :beer:


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2012)

Ja ne, hat echt mal wieder Spass gemacht, war ja auch schon lange nicht mehr vor Ort.

@ alle die dabei waren *sauber*


----------



## S P (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2012)

easy going


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2012)

hab dienstag urlaub, wenns wetter passt werd ich mal evt fränkische testen, falls bis dahin der weisse dreck weg ist


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab dienstag urlaub, wenns wetter passt werd ich mal evt fränkische testen, falls bis dahin der weisse dreck weg ist



Ab Mittwoch soll es trocken werden. Schnee sollte bis Dienstag kein Thema mehr sein. Wir haben aktuell weniger als Nürnberg heute.


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2012)

ich hab ab mittwoch urlaub. ab donnerstag wär ich dabei


----------



## RolandMC (16. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich hab ab mittwoch urlaub. ab donnerstag wär ich dabei



Donnerstag geht bei mir auch nicht mehr viel, da könnte ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Dezember 2012)

Wann wollt ihr denn fahren. Vor 16 uhr?
Oder neidraid?


----------



## fusion4life (17. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag könnte ich auch, aber hab ka funzel, also wär nightride eher schlecht :-(


----------



## R1Nico (17. Dezember 2012)

da war alles noch grün,und ned so nass


----------



## R1Nico (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## S P (17. Dezember 2012)

Ist da der Hinterbau gebrochen? Lenkwinkel: 60°


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2012)

War mein bestes Rad Canyon Strive. Aber aus Unwissenheit verkauft


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Dezember 2012)

R1Nico schrieb:


> da war alles noch grün,und ned so nass



*als stiller Mitleser* wo fährt den der Roland da weiter?


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> *als stiller Mitleser* wo fährt den der Roland da weiter?



eigendlich die kante runter, aber nächstes mal fährt ers bestimmt


----------



## RolandMC (17. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> eigendlich die kante runter, aber nächstes mal fährt ers bestimmt



Hab ja jetzt wieder ein ähnlich starkes Bike

Sauber!! Easy going!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ja jetzt wieder ein ähnlich starkes Bike
> 
> Sauber!! Easy going!!


----------



## rebirth (17. Dezember 2012)

roland ich wüsst grad ein strive... *gg

Ich kann leider nur bis Mittwoch. Donnerstag und Freitag darf ich bis 2000 arbeiten....


----------



## R1Nico (17. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> *als stiller Mitleser* wo fährt den der Roland da weiter?



Da wollte er mal runter fahren oder tut er noch ? 
 ich bin schon gefahren.


----------



## R1Nico (17. Dezember 2012)

http://lustich.de/videos/andere/oben-ohne-nicht-fuer-dich/

Immer wieder PLAY drücken


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Dezember 2012)

irgendwann muß ich euch mal besuchen kommen 





R1Nico schrieb:


> http://lustich.de/videos/andere/oben-ohne-nicht-fuer-dich/
> 
> Immer wieder PLAY drücken


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> irgendwann muß ich euch mal besuchen kommen


Wenn du auf seltsamen Dialekt, unflätige Ausdrücke, sich beleidigende Eingeborenen und Biken stehst jederzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn du auf seltsamen Dialekt, unflätige Ausdrücke, sich beleidigende Eingeborenen und Biken stehst jederzeit!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2012)

gute zusammenfassung 
wo machen wir's morgen?


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> irgendwann muß ich euch mal besuchen kommen



ja, lars, im vor-frühling, wenn bei euch noch schnee in den bergen liegt, dann kann man bei uns scho ordenlich fohren, were schön wenns mal klappen würd


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> gute zusammenfassung
> wo machen wir's morgen?



Am STB?!


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am STB?!


jaja, stb!  da ist übrigens auch das profilbild entstanden...
kannst du schon morgens? ich schlage 10 uhr vor. dann ist der berufsverkehr durch.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> jaja, stb!  da ist übrigens auch das profilbild entstanden...
> kannst du schon morgens? ich schlage 10 uhr vor. dann ist der berufsverkehr durch.



Würde 11 auch gehen muss morgen noch einen verkauften Stapler verladen?


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2012)

11:00 geht klar. treffpunkt parkplatz.


----------



## S P (19. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, und ich muss noch ranklotzen. 

Aber... neues Spielzeug ist angekommen.


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2012)

so sieht's in meiner lyrik auch aus
was baust du denn um?


----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2012)

basti kannst mir sagen welche schraube ich für die 10mm hülse brauch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> so sieht's in meiner lyrik auch aus
> was baust du denn um?



U-Turn auf einfach Coil.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Oh man, und ich muss noch ranklotzen.
> 
> Aber... neues Spielzeug ist angekommen.


Wieder 1 cm. mehr Federweg wo soll das nur hinführen.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde 11 auch gehen muss morgen noch einen verkauften Stapler verladen?


muss bis 13.00uhr arbeiten


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieder 1 cm. mehr Federweg wo soll das nur hinführen.



Die Stufe runter - wo sonst? 

Wird dann eine Generalüberholung der Lyrik werden. Die MiCo ist dank Wolfi's Dichtungskit auf wieder trocken.


----------



## softlurch (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Die Stufe runter - wo sonst?


:thumbup:


S P schrieb:


> Die MiCo ist dank Wolfi's Dichtungskit auf wieder trocken.


Womit hast'se denn noch aufgekriegt?


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2012)

werd morgen wenns net pisst ab 13.45 uhr in pottensta a tour machen, wenn jemand mitwill, bin ab morgen früh nemmer online


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Dezember 2012)

@Peter
Wetter sieht ja für morgen nicht so toll aus  hoffentlich haste Glück 

Sehr feine Aktion heute am STB! War für jeden etwas Neues dabei. 
Danke an Martin für das Vorfahren der großen Stufe am Felsen-U (Straßenseite, Einfahrt Wirtschaft). 
Video-Beweise einiger »Heldentaten« werden vermutlich noch von Roland nachgereicht.
Ich glaub er wird noch zum STB-Fan, oder er ist es schon. 

Die größten Schwierigkeiten bereitete mal wieder das »Mäuerchen« am Spielplatz. 
Und Martin, du hast kein Übergewicht


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> @Peter
> Wetter sieht ja für morgen nicht so toll aus  hoffentlich haste Glück
> 
> Sehr feine Aktion heute am STB! War für jeden etwas Neues dabei.
> ...



Ja war sehr geil Wie sagt man, es hat so richtig gepitcht
Konnte heute wieder 3-4 mal feststellen, das man nicht gleich stirbt, wenn man sich mal überwindet und was steiles runterfährt. 
Das Mäuerchen kann mich mal am A..... lecken Solche blöden Steine
Werd auch noch mal einen Cube Rahmen versuchen, der gibt dem Martin so *grosses* Selbstvertrauen.
Das Vid Material hab ich gesichtet, habs dann gleich gelöscht als ich eueren "Fahrstil" sah. Die guten Szenen mit mir schneid ich dann zu einem Sielfilm.

Roland


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Danke an Martin für das Vorfahren der großen Stufe am Felsen-U (Straßenseite, Einfahrt Wirtschaft).



Fett 
Baumstammstufen ist dagegen sicher easy-going?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt sind schon 19min vergangen und es ist immer noch kein Video zu sehen...tsss

G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt sind schon 19min vergangen und es ist immer noch kein Video zu sehen...tsss
> 
> G.



Ich würde da nicht vorm Computer darauf warten.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Fett
> Baumstammstufen ist dagegen sicher easy-going?



Nachdem ich die Video Abschnitte gesichtet habe, würde ich sagen das die Baumstufe sicherlich schwerer zu fahren ist. Denn am Video sieht die Kante wieder aus, als könnte ich sie sogar fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich würde da nicht vorm Computer darauf warten.



Ja ich weiß doch das ihr Franken net die Flinkesten seit

G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß doch das ihr Franken net die Flinkesten seit
> 
> G.



Sieht man ja am Fahrstil.


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn du auf seltsamen Dialekt, unflätige Ausdrücke, sich beleidigende Eingeborenen und Biken stehst jederzeit!



ich kenn ja paar von euch und fand es sehr unterhaltsam 
 @Peter hoffe das klappt irgendwann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

Meine Erfolg heute 






Habe immer noch einen leichten Hörschaden von der Überfahrt auf der Autobahn.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Meine Erfolg heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man davon ausgehen, das er keine Zentralverriegelung mit FB besitzt.


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kann man davon ausgehen, das er keine Zentralverriegelung mit FB besitzt.



Was für Zeug?


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2012)

oh, ja. Großer Spaß heute und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Bloss nicht zu viele Längenmeter 
Danke an Wolfi für 3 neue persönliche Erstbefahrungen + große Stufe am Felsen-U runter. Ich kann mit nicht vorstellem, daß ich der erste bin, der da runter ist. Da gabs sicher vorher schon ein paar Trialer.
Diese blöde Spielplatzmauer  Als ich noch jung war konnte ich sowas noch fahren


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Was für Zeug?


Welche Ausstattungsvariante hat er denn? Ural 
Inneneinrichtung: Lenin, Wagenfarbe: Stalinbraun.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> oh, ja. Großer Spaß heute und ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Bloss nicht zu viele Längenmeter
> Danke an Wolfi für 3 neue persönliche Erstbefahrungen + große Stufe am Felsen-U runter. Ich kann mit nicht vorstellem, daß ich der erste bin, der da runter ist. Da gabs sicher vorher schon ein paar Trialer.
> Diese blöde Spielplatzmauer  Als ich noch jung war konnte ich sowas noch fahren



Du wechselst in den Kurven!?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wechselst in den Kurven!?




Ich hätte jetzt eher vermutet das du dich beschwerst das er am Ende net vorne runtergefahren ist

G.


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

Schoko Kurve = Schoko Bein, passt schon.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt eher vermutet das du dich beschwerst das er am Ende net vorne runtergefahren ist
> 
> G.



Wir hatten heute eine Diskussion über wechseln in den einzelnen Kehren. MIt starker Fuß vorne.
Ich wollte Martin nicht zu nahe treten.


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

Roland, was is etz mitm Video? Männer-Leitung D) haste ja etz. Gib Gummi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Roland, was is etz mitm Video? Männer-Leitung D) haste ja etz. Gib Gummi!



Video Video Video Video Video


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Naja, er scheint ja schonmal aus dem Forum heraußen zu sein. Hoffen wir mal aus dem richtigen Grund

G.


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du wechselst in den Kurven!?


Das war eine Jugendsünde. Heute fahr ich saubere Nichtwechsel- und Nichtmehrrumkommtechnik


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Roland, was is etz mitm Video? Männer-Leitung D) haste ja etz. Gib Gummi!



Des wird heut nix mehr, müsste erst schneiden usw. das dauert.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des wird heut nix mehr, müsste erst schneiden usw. das dauert.



 schade


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des wird heut nix mehr, müsste erst schneiden usw. das dauert.



Haste wieder in 4K gefilmt?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des wird heut nix mehr, müsste erst schneiden usw. das dauert.



Laaangweilig ...wir schaun uns auch ungeschnittenes Material an

G.


----------



## R1Nico (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaangweilig ...wir schaun uns auch ungeschnittenes Material an
> 
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaangweilig ...wir schaun uns auch ungeschnittenes Material an
> 
> G.



Deess glaaab i need.
Sind echt langweilig die Szenen auf denen ich nicht drauf bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal, dass die Tonspur das Problem ist.
Ohne Nachbearbeitung und Zensur geht da nix â¦


----------



## R1Nico (20. Dezember 2012)

wie immer 





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Tonspur das Problem ist.
> Ohne Nachbearbeitung und Zensur geht da nix


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich find das echt bescheiden wenn ihr so viel Spaß habt.. irgendwie läuft da was falsch. Als Student sollte ich Biken gehen und ihr solltet malochen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die Tonspur das Problem ist.
> Ohne Nachbearbeitung und Zensur geht da nix â¦



Ton bleibt ganz weg, das kann sich keiner anhÃ¶ren. z.B. Ich hab meinen kleinen StÃ¤nder dabei.


----------



## stroker (20. Dezember 2012)

@_lowfat_: du bist schon wie die Leutenbacher: sinnlos radeln, während aufrechte Bürger arbeiten...

ich zeig Dir das nächste Mal trotzdem gerne, wie man Spielplatzmauern fährt


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2012)

@_stroker_
diese hupferei auf Mauern war der Trend von gestern. Hohe Kanten sind jetzt angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (20. Dezember 2012)

du bist sooo mainstream - echt jetzt
Du taugst nicht als Trendsetter - ehr Irish Setter


----------



## S P (20. Dezember 2012)

Angststufen kommen nie aus der Mode.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt bin ich extra Früh aufgesatnden und immer noch kein Video zu sehen...tsss

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich extra Früh aufgesatnden und immer noch kein Video zu sehen...tsss
> 
> G.



Keine Zeit, ich bin selbsständig Dafür hab ich gerade mal in die OK Cam geschaut. Ihr habt ja super Wetter, nur etwas viel Schnee.
Bei uns schneits auch gerade, zum Glück sind wir gestern gefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Zeit, ich bin selbsständig Dafür hab ich gerade mal in die OK Cam geschaut. Ihr habt ja super Wetter, nur etwas viel Schnee.
> Bei uns schneits auch gerade, zum Glück sind wir gestern gefahren.



Ja wem sagst du das, die weiße Weihnacht ist bei uns auf jedenfall mal sicher. 
Ich muß in 50min raus in die Kälte zum Skirutschen, auch ganz selbstständig...hätte aber dennoch Zeit ein Video einzustellen

Die Pistenbedingungen gestern mit dem Radl waren aber nahezu perfekt..traum

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja wem sagst du das, die weiße Weihnacht ist bei uns auf jedenfall mal sicher.
> Ich muß in 50min raus in die Kälte zum Skirutschen, auch ganz selbstständig...hätte aber dennoch Zeit ein Video einzustellen
> 
> Die Pistenbedingungen gestern mit dem Radl waren aber nahezu perfekt..traum
> ...



Ja, ich beneide dich nicht um dein hartes Leben das du da droben im Gebirge so führst.
Aber wie gestern schon gesagt, wir bearbeiten wie wir fahren, langsam.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Ja man hats hier oben nicht leicht. So, muß jetzt erstmal einen Bären erlegen um mir neue Felle für die Ski rauszuschneiden...

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja man hats hier oben nicht leicht. So, muß jetzt erstmal einen Bären erlegen um mir neue Felle für die Ski rauszuschneiden...
> 
> G.



Hab gelesen das im Fichtelgeb. wieder Wölfe aus der Lausritz vorbeischauen, kannst dir ja noch ein Fell auf den Kopf setzen, hab gehört das wärmt recht gut.


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich frag mich was ihr alle für probleme mit dem schnee habt?!  is doch super


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja man hats hier oben nicht leicht. So, muß jetzt erstmal einen Bären erlegen um mir neue Felle für die Ski rauszuschneiden...
> 
> G.


Jaja der fürchterliche Fichtlbär!!......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (21. Dezember 2012)

hier ein kleines Wolfi-Häppchen für die videohungrige Meute:
Respekt Wolfi! 
(16:9 mag nicht jedes Schnittprogramm )


----------



## stroker (21. Dezember 2012)

Haste das auch gekönnt, lowfy?


----------



## lowfat (21. Dezember 2012)

nö, es muss ja noch Potential für die Zukunft geben. ich hab schon vor dem gap verweigert. das wär was für dich, du oldschool trialer


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie schauts morgen mit einer Tour aus? Am Sonntag geht bestimmt nichts, bei Wetter.de Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 99%


----------



## R1Nico (21. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen mit einer Tour aus? Am Sonntag geht bestimmt nichts, bei Wetter.de Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 99%



Wann und evtl.Wo ?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2012)

Die ersten 5 Frames sind geschnitten, so 1,30 min feinste S2 Aktion. Morgen gehts weiter, jetzt gibt es erst mal, zum dritten mal, Transformers.


----------



## S P (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## HTWolfi (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt begreift es doch endlich!
Die 2 Stunden Rohmaterie bestehen zu 95% aus »outtakes« und 5% erfolgreich gefahrenen Sachen.
Im fertigen _Film_ wird es genau andersherum sein, 95% gefahrene S2-Aktion und 5% »outtakes«.
Das geht nicht in 5 Minuten


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

@RolandMC: Wann willst du fahren?
 @topolino: @milano: Wie siehts bei euch aus?

[TEST] @rebirth: @rebirth rebirth: [TEST ENDE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2012)

@rebirth: was wollteste denn testen 

ansonsten sieht´s so aus: morgen hab´ ich `nen Termin um 13:00 hinter Kalchreuth - auf´m Weg dorthin stelle ich meine Karre am Waldesrand ab... - sodann vermutlich ab 14:30 fahre ich ab Kalchreuth Richtung Tenne und Neunhof...

...wenn ich eh schon mal in der Ecke bin, wär´s unpraktisch zum STB zu fahren - eine Runde im Sumpf namens "Buck" (TG) wäre aber eine Option, die uns alle "beglücken" könnte.


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

@topolino ich wollte testen wie das forum die namen braucht um zu benachrichtigen


----------



## lowfat (22. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Jetzt begreift es doch endlich!
> Die 2 Stunden Rohmaterie bestehen zu 95% aus Â»outtakesÂ« und 5% erfolgreich gefahrenen Sachen.
> Im fertigen _Film_ wird es genau andersherum sein, 95% gefahrene S2-Aktion und 5% Â»outtakesÂ«.
> Das geht nicht in 5 Minuten â¦


ausserdem muss Roland die jugendgefÃ¤hrdenden Stellen auf der Tonspur mit "beep" Ã¼berspielen, damit der Film auch U18 tauglich ist. Das dauert mindestens so lange wie der Videoschnitt. Den unzensierten director's cut hingegen gibt es nur in leutenbacher Hinterzimmern zu sehen


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2012)

apropos hinterzimmer:  was issn jetzt morgen? Ich muss doch meine neuen reifen weiter testen..


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die ersten 5 Frames sind geschnitten, so 1,30 min feinste S2 Aktion. Morgen gehts weiter, jetzt gibt es erst mal, zum dritten mal, Transformers.



Oh mei, extra so früh aufgestanden und immer noch kein Video in sicht. Wie soll das noch enden
Hast dir wohl ein paar Videoschneidetips bei Transformers abgeschaut

G.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, extra so früh aufgestanden und immer noch kein Video in sicht. Wie soll das noch enden
> Hast dir wohl ein paar Videoschneidetips bei Transformers abgeschaut
> 
> G.



Hab nicht mal den ganzen Transformers geschafft, war einfach zu kaputt vom Videoschnitt.
Wird auf jeden Fall wieder was 08/15 mäßiges. Kein grosser Epischer Erguss, sondern nur eine Reihe von zufälligen Frames.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R1Nico (22. Dezember 2012)

Das mit Video wird nix mehr die Tage.Roland is schon widda aufn Bike unterwegs.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2012)

Heut nacht hat mein Computer ein wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate geladen. Dafür musste er sich ausschalten. Schön wenn man sein Zeugs nicht vorher gesichert hat.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heut nacht hat mein Computer ein wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate geladen. Dafür musste er sich ausschalten. Schön wenn man sein Zeugs nicht vorher gesichert hat.



Wie üblich sind andere Schuld, wenn mans mal wieder vergeigt hat.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie üblich sind andere Schuld, wenn mans mal wieder vergeigt hat.



Nicht andere, *du bist Schuld*!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht andere, *du bist Schuld*!!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heut nacht hat mein Computer ein wichtiges Sicherheitsupdate geladen. Dafür musste er sich ausschalten. Schön wenn man sein Zeugs nicht vorher gesichert hat.


Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt bei dir vor dem Computer!!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt bei dir vor dem Computer!!!!



 @Bernd
schneid dei filme fertig, dann machst was sinnvolles


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Bernd
> schneid dei filme fertig, dann machst was sinnvolles



Die Tour war doch erst im September.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Tour war doch erst im September.



Dann nimm dir mal kein Beispiel dran

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die größte Sicherheitslücke sitzt bei dir vor dem Computer!!!!



Des is wie bei deiner Lücke im Gehirn, die geht bei dir von gaaannzz rechts nach gaaannnzz links und dazwischen ist ein grosses nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann nimm dir mal kein Beispiel dran
> 
> G.



Hab aber scho wieder ka Zeit Hab heut früh ausm Fenster gschaut und vor lauter Verzweiflung den Paten ein DVD gelegt. Des sind drei Filme da ist der Tag scho wieder rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is wie bei deiner Lücke im Gehirn, die geht bei dir von gaaannzz rechts nach gaaannnzz links und dazwischen ist ein grosses nichts.



Dacht das ist in eurer Region so üblich, das da nur ein Draht durchgeht. Und wenn man den durchschneidet, dann fallen die Ohrn ab

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab aber scho wieder ka Zeit Hab heut früh ausm Fenster gschaut und vor lauter Verzweiflung den Paten ein DVD gelegt. Des sind drei Filme da ist der Tag scho wieder rum.



Dann kannste auch hochkommen, wir gehn dann auf die Kösser zum Kaffee trinken und Schlittenfahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann kannste auch hochkommen, wir gehn dann auf die Kösser zum Kaffee trinken und Schlittenfahren
> 
> G.



Hab leider keinen Schlitten, aber ich kann den Bernd den *Zipfl* mitnehmen viell. kennst du ja einen der *Bob* heist dann wäre alles perfekt.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dacht das ist in eurer Region so üblich, das da nur ein Draht durchgeht. Und wenn man den durchschneidet, dann fallen die Ohrn ab
> 
> G.



Ja aber bei manchen ist der Draht halt etwas dicker.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Hehe...jetzt aber mal Ernst beiseite Liegt bei euch eigentlich noch Schnee, also da wo dieser Sandstein aus dem Boden schaut?

G.


----------



## kubikjch (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns liegt gar kein schnee mehr.
Ich befürchte wir ertrinken bald


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Liegt bei euch eigentlich noch Schnee, also da wo dieser Sandstein aus dem Boden schaut?
> 
> G.



Sandstein ist hier in Nürnberg, im Norden gibt es nur Kalk.
Scheinbar auch in so manchem Kopf, wenn ich das alles hier so lesen. 

Schnee ist komplett weg.


----------



## kubikjch (23. Dezember 2012)

Ausblick aus dem trüben Grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe...jetzt aber mal Ernst beiseite Liegt bei euch eigentlich noch Schnee, also da wo dieser Sandstein aus dem Boden schaut?
> 
> G.



Komm mal runter zum Sandstein.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Oh mei, hab mir schon gedacht das es Richtung Weitwegnürnberg ist 
Am 25ten hätte ich Zeit...hab nämlich keinen Weihnachtsstreß, da wo ihr alle nur 3 Tage ununterbrochen unterschiedlichste Braten eßt, um dann wieder zu lamentieren wieviel ihr zugenommen habt 

G.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>





peter metz schrieb:


> @Bernd
> schneid dei filme fertig, dann machst was sinnvolles





RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Tour war doch erst im September.





Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, hab mir schon gedacht das es Richtung Weitwegnürnberg ist
> Am 25ten hätte ich Zeit...hab nämlich keinen Weihnachtsstreß, da wo ihr alle nur 3 Tage ununterbrochen unterschiedlichste Braten eßt, um dann wieder zu lamentieren wieviel ihr zugenommen habt
> 
> G.



Ne leider keine Zeit für eine grosse Tour an den Feiertagen, da mache ich genau das was du geschrieben hast.

Keine Weihnachtsstress? Zeuge Jehovas, Moslem, Budist?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

Wie siehts morgen vormittag mit einer Tour aus? Wetter wird gut.


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2012)

wie vor ist denn vor?  Ich hätt zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie vor ist denn vor?  Ich hätt zeit...



so 10.30 Matterhornparkplatz


----------



## gandi85 (23. Dezember 2012)

roland, muss mich dir mal wieder anschließen, so aus finanziellen gründen. 
morgen geht leider ned, aber wenn du die tage mal wieder was ganz gemütliches zum braten verdauen machst, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> roland, muss mich dir mal wieder anschließen, so aus finanziellen gründen.
> morgen geht leider ned, aber wenn du die tage mal wieder was ganz gemütliches zum braten verdauen machst, wäre ich dabei.



Wird schon noch was zamgehn, bin mir wegen morgen auch noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Weihnachtsstress? Zeuge Jehovas, Moslem, Budist?



Nö, viel einfacher, bin doch Single 
Aber werd morgen dennoch mal schnell rausgehen und einen Weihnachtsbaum im Wald schlagen Wollt ich eigentlich eben die Kösseine runter machen, aber irgendwie vergessen nach den ganzen Weihnachtsdunklen da oben

G.


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2012)

ich fohr morgen um 9.15 ab matterh bis max 11.30uhr


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2012)

@RolandMC: Bis wann weißtn das?  ...umsonstn aufstehen und fertig machen ist uncool 
 @topolino: Ich weiß, ist recht früh, aber bist dabei?


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nö, viel einfacher, bin doch Single
> Aber werd morgen dennoch mal schnell rausgehen und einen Weihnachtsbaum im Wald schlagen


Schlagen ist auch keine Lösung!!! Du musst reden!!!


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_: Bis wann weißtn das?  ...umsonstn aufstehen und fertig machen ist uncool
> @_topolino_: Ich weiß, ist recht früh, aber bist dabei?


 

Sorry ist zu früh. Ich hab´ zwar kaum x-mas Stress aber morgen werd´ ich relaxt aufstehen, lange Frühstücken, Geschenke verpacken, vermtl. am Buck radeln (heut und gestern Kalchi-trails reichen erstmal) und sodann ab 17:00 das jährliche x-mas Programm abfahren....

Zum Matterhorn P brauch ich 45 Min. - zum relaxt Frühstücken mind. 45 Min. - Kleinkram 15 Min. = 1 3/4 Std. Vorlauf. Bedeutet Termin 10:00 = 08:00 aufstehen. Weil ich Nachtaktiv bin komme ich vor 03:00 eh nicht zum schlafen - also keine 5 Std. Schlaf....

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

@topolino: ich hab deine schlafengehzeit um 30 min getoppt  @RolandMC: ich mach mich dann jetzt mal fertig


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Hmmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe weihnachten an alle ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2012)

Hab heut nen Schnellschuß gemacht und bin mit dem Peter eine Kondirunde ohne Kondi (nur bei mir) gefahren.
Ich glaub den Peter hat sogar bergauf noch gefroren bei meinem Tempo. Gut das nicht so kalt war.


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab heut nen Schnellschuß gemacht und bin mit dem Peter eine Kondirunde ohne Kondi (nur bei mir) gefahren.
> Ich glaub den Peter hat sogar bergauf noch gefroren bei meinem Tempo. Gut das nicht so kalt war.



ach, hat scho so gepasst, war auf jedenfall schö mal wieder ohne den weissen dreck zu fahren


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnacht an alle. Ausser an.........


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

*hier beliebigen namen einsetzen* oder wie?


----------



## S P (24. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Feiertage...an alle!


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Schöne Feiertage...an alle!



Von mir auch frohes Fest.


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Hattet ihr schon bescherung? 

Merry X-Mass auch von mir!


----------



## S P (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein Geschenk steht draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

Krass...wo gibts denn sowas zu kaufen
Ist das nicht eher ein Taiga statt ein California

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Mein Geschenk steht draußen.



Wer kriegt die Kiste?


----------



## S P (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass...wo gibts denn sowas zu kaufen
> Ist das nicht eher ein Taiga statt ein California
> 
> G.



Niva!


----------



## lowfat (24. Dezember 2012)

und wenn ihr nicht brav wart, dann...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Niva!



Niva Taiga...sag ich doch

G.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2012)

ja das Christkind war gerade da, where the trails end war auch dabei. Werd dann morgen früh mal ein paar Pro Lines fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> *hier beliebigen namen einsetzen* oder wie?



Gedanklich Aber denke meinen Namen nicht so laut, nicht das ich einen Stich bekomme.


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

fährst du morgen was?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

Der S P wird wohl Auto fahren 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2012)

Scheena Weihnochtn an alle


----------



## S P (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der S P wird wohl Auto fahren
> 
> G.



Hmm...


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2012)

Geht morgen vormittag irgendwas?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

Ích werd fahren aber wieder ganz früh, da ich zeitig zur Völlerei, wieder daheim sein muss.


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2012)

wir fohren jetzt klumpentour, lange variante, wetter muss ausgenutzt werden


----------



## gandi85 (25. Dezember 2012)

Mir muss mal einer von euch zeigen, wie man die Motzen trebbn beim wasserfall fährt (keine ahnung wie ihr die nennt??). Da hats mich heut früh sauber aufgstelld. der linksknick nach den stufn is irgendwie nix für mich, bin fast badn ganga...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

```

```



gandi85 schrieb:


> Mir muss mal einer von euch zeigen, wie man die Motzen trebbn beim wasserfall fährt (keine ahnung wie ihr die nennt??). Da hats mich heut früh sauber aufgstelld. der linksknick nach den stufn is irgendwie nix für mich, bin fast badn ganga...



Hab gar keine Spuren gesehen wasserfall ging doch eigentlich seit langer Zeit locker durchzufahren.
Bin heute mal wieder alle Schlüsselstellen gefahren, dem Superwetter sei Dank.
Könnts nicht immer so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (25. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...









War heute mal 4x4 unterwegs. Inkl. ungläubigen Blicken von Weihnachtsspaziergängern.


----------



## kubikjch (25. Dezember 2012)

@roland   wann fahren wir morgen?
Bin dabei


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> War heute mal 4x4 unterwegs. Inkl. ungläubigen Blicken von Weihnachtsspaziergängern.



Komm mal vorbei, dann können wir mal  Off Road fahren. Muss meinen aber danach wieder waschen er ist gerade so schön *sauber*.


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2012)

mensch bernd, du als inch. verdienst doch genug knete, kauf dir mar ne drohne, dann könnt mer sowas drehen
http://youtu.be/8v1XYQkq7Nw


----------



## gandi85 (25. Dezember 2012)

@ roland:  hab von dir gelernt meine spuren zu verwischen


----------



## S P (25. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komm mal vorbei, dann können wir mal  Off Road fahren. Muss meinen aber danach wieder waschen er ist gerade so schön *sauber*.



Wenn ich mal wieder in der Nähe bin sag ich dir bescheid. Muss aber erst mal die Lyrik fertig machen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @ roland:  hab von dir gelernt meine spuren zu verwischen


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @roland   wann fahren wir morgen?
> Bin dabei



Entweder sehr früh, oder nach dem Mittagessen wir sind beim Peter ab 11.30 Uhr.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> @roland   wann fahren wir morgen?
> Bin dabei



Entweder sehr früh, oder nach dem Mittagessen wir sind beim Peter ab 11.30 Uhr.

schöner Kommentar aus einem Video vom Samstag Bernd, Martina, Peter und Ich: Mensch du Depp, mei bist du blöd
Unsere Gespräche erreichen die nächstgelegene retorische Ebene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (25. Dezember 2012)

Um 9?


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2012)

freitag solls trocken bleiben, mal wieder nürnberg stb fohren, aber auch im hinteren bereich @wolfi  hast zeit


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Um 9?



9.00 Uhr wäre mir recht. Kommst zu mir.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr wäre mir recht. Kommst zu mir.



Wennst um 7 aufstehst dann hast noch 2h Zeit des Video...von damals.... zu schneiden 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag solls trocken bleiben, mal wieder nürnberg stb fohren, aber auch im hinteren bereich @wolfi  hast zeit



Wenns trocken ist werd ich wohl auch mal mitkommen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wennst um 7 aufstehst dann hast noch 2h Zeit des Video...von damals.... zu schneiden
> 
> G.



es ist Feiertag da ist leider keine Arbeit möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> es ist Feiertag da ist leider keine Arbeit möglich.



Blablub, man bekommt nur 100% Zuschlag plus Steuerfrei. Also Schneid es in der Werkstatt und verrechne das einfach bei dir selber so

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablub, man bekommt nur 100% Zuschlag plus Steuerfrei. Also Schneid es in der Werkstatt und verrechne das einfach bei dir selber so
> 
> G.



Ne, Ne so viel Geld hab ich leider nicht. Ist zuviel an Geschenken für mich selbst draufgegangen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, Ne so viel Geld hab ich leider nicht. Ist zuviel an Geschenken für mich selbst draufgegangen.



Jepp, ein schönes Geschenk

G.


----------



## lowfat (25. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag solls trocken bleiben, mal wieder nürnberg stb fohren, aber auch im hinteren bereich @_wolfi_  hast zeit


da wär ich auch dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (25. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag solls trocken bleiben, mal wieder nürnberg stb fohren, aber auch im hinteren bereich @wolfi  hast zeit



Hab's fest im Kalender eingetragen.


----------



## stroker (25. Dezember 2012)

will auch auf die Spielplatzmauer! Dabei...


----------



## rebirth (25. Dezember 2012)

roland darf ich auch bei dir vorbeischauen um 9?


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> freitag solls trocken bleiben, mal wieder nürnberg stb fohren, aber auch im hinteren bereich @_wolfi_  hast zeit


 
Wär ne gute Gelegenheit mein neues Spielzeug mal richtig zu testen

Müsste nur wissen wann und wo genau...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> roland darf ich auch bei dir vorbeischauen um 9?



Natürlich.


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

@Dampfsti

treffpkt ist hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.388898,11.110801&num=1&t=h&z=19

uhrzeit, mal die anderen fragen, mir is es egal, denk so um 10.30uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Dampfsti
> 
> treffpkt ist hier
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.388898,11.110801&num=1&t=h&z=19
> ...



Wir treffen uns doch immer ca. 20m weiter rechts.


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns doch immer ca. 20m weiter rechts.



oh du nicolaus


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Oh manno, jetzt gehen sie im Sandstein spielen und ich kann net

G.


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2012)

Da hatten wir heute richtig glück mit dem wetter. Aufm heimweg mitn auto nix mehr gesehen vor lauter regen


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Da hatten wir heute richtig glück mit dem wetter. Aufm heimweg mitn auto nix mehr gesehen vor lauter regen



Kurz geregnet dann Sonne dann geschüttet jetzt wieder Sonne.
Muss mich jetzt hinlegen des Schäufala drückt im Ranzen.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh manno, jetzt gehen sie im Sandstein spielen und ich kann net
> 
> G.



Was ist wichtiger?! man muss Prioritäten setzten. Familie und Arbeit kommen immer hinter MTB`en.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist wichtiger?! man muss Prioritäten setzten. Familie und Arbeit kommen immer hinter MTB`en.



Da bekomm ich aber Besuch aus GAP....die Arbeit würd ich schon umzeiteln können

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei am Freitag...
Falls ich nicht noch Notfallmäßig arbeiten muss 

War heute Vormittag auch schnell mal ne Testfahrt machen...
Leider hatten wir etwas Pech mit dem Wetter, hat das Kübeln angefangen mitten in der Tour... Der Heimweg war ganzschön frisch

Die Fanes macht sich für die erste Testfahrt super...

Aber bei neuen Bikes ists anscheinend wie mit neuen Helmen...
Die muss man einstürzen

Erste Fahrt, erster Abflug, erster Platten(am Ende der Tour im eigenen Garten ne Glasscherbe am Hinterrad erwischt)

Hier noch n Bildchen, leider schlechte Quali wegen verreckter Speicherkarte. Der Interne Speicher meiner Cam ist zu langsam.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da bekomm ich aber Besuch aus GAP....die Arbeit würd ich schon umzeiteln können
> 
> G.



Kannst ja deinen Besuch aus GAP mitbringen soviel ich weis fährt "der Besuch" doch auch recht gut und gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Bild
Ist die Position gewollt



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin dabei am Freitag...
> Falls ich nicht noch Notfallmäßig arbeiten muss
> 
> War heute Vormittag auch schnell mal ne Testfahrt machen...
> ...


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

und mach dei schutzplech weg oder mach katzenaugen noch ran


----------



## SickDropingShit (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab in dem Fred hier iregdnwas gelesen von einem "Wolfiskante" oder "Wolfisdrop" oder so... bzw wie hies das nochmal 
Würde im Frühjahr mal gerne mit euch mitkommen - aber erst wenn die Skisaison aus ist


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

ja vom wolfi gibts mehrere stellen wo sein name verewigt wurde, woflikante-wolfieck-wolfistelle


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

wegen freitags, wenn da alle top fahrer kommen, müsst ich fast mein vidcam einpacken und aweng filma


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja vom wolfi gibts mehrere stellen wo sein name verewigt wurde, woflikante-wolfieck-wolfistelle



Da müßt ihr ja aufpassen das das net alles mal gesperrt wird, weil irgendwelche Umweltschützer glauben das es da mal Wölfe gegeben hat oder gibt und hoffen das sie wiederkommen

   Ät:RolandMP3: Sie kommt aber ohne Rad...aber ich hätte ja noch eins übrieg

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (26. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geiles Bild
> Ist die Position gewollt


 
Na klar ist die Position gewollt... 
Mit der Fanes kann man so schöne Stoppies machen...
Geht alles wie von selber



peter metz schrieb:


> und mach dei schutzplech weg oder mach katzenaugen noch ran


 
Hmm Katzenaugen... Ich wusste dass ich was vergessn hab


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da müßt ihr ja aufpassen das das net alles mal gesperrt wird, weil irgendwelche Umweltschützer glauben das es da mal Wölfe gegeben hat oder gibt und hoffen das sie wiederkommen
> 
> Ät:RolandMP3: Sie kommt aber ohne Rad...aber ich hätte ja noch eins übrieg
> 
> G.



@DJJörg  *eins*


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn da alle top fahrer kommen,



Werd mich dann mal wieder in die B Klasse einreihen.


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2012)

Maaaan ich brauch urlaub am freitag :/


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd mich dann mal wieder in die B Klasse einreihen.



na roland, aber bald werst noch besser fohrn wie der blaue blitz


----------



## R1Nico (26. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v1XYQkq7Nw&feature=youtu.be

Sowas brauchen wir auch zum Filmen!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> na roland, aber bald werst noch besser fohrn wie der blaue blitz


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## lowfat (26. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd mich dann mal wieder in die B Klasse einreihen.


Quatsch, Du fährst A-Klasse!


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> Quatsch, Du fährst A-Klasse!



Das stimmt B Klasse ist zu teuer.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Dezember 2012)

Klingt gut. Bin dabei am Freitag, jedoch immer noch nicht mit der Hornisse, sondern mit dem CC-Radl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Laaaangweilig....jetzt wäre die Zeit ein paar frisch geschnittene Videos anzugukken

G.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig....jetzt wäre die Zeit ein paar frisch geschnittene Videos anzugukken
> 
> G.



Keine Zeit war heute in München um mir was zu holen.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Also Hornisse doch fertig. Steht bei euch noch 10:30 STB?


----------



## R1Nico (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Zeit war heute in München um mir was zu holen.



Was hast nan schönes "bike" technisches geholt? oder einen stapler mit allen extras wennst schon so weit fährst


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> .. war heute in München um mir was zu holen.


Facelifting???


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Zeit war heute in München um mir was zu holen.



Ahhh, dachte im ersten Moment an einen Schnupfen. Aber dann ist mir dieses blaue Etwas doch wieder in den Sinn gekommen Hast es doch nicht ausgehalten

G.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Facelifting???



Ja ich war beim Prof. Mang


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh, dachte im ersten Moment an einen Schnupfen. Aber dann ist mir dieses blaue Etwas doch wieder in den Sinn gekommen Hast es doch nicht ausgehalten
> 
> G.



Hatte heute Zeit. Nicht das was verloren geht, man weis ja nie mit diesen Versandwegen heutzutage.


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich war beim Prof. Mang



Ist der nicht am Bodensee?  

Bei dir ist aber glaube ich eher eine Gesichtstransplantation notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Also Hornisse doch fertig. Steht bei euch noch 10:30 STB?



Wenn 10.30 steht, bin ich dabei...

Wär aber auch früher oder später dabei

Bis morgen


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2012)

ja steht


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ja dann morgen ein paar Videos. Wenn ich schon nicht zum filmen Vorort sein kann.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

Werd morgen nicht kommen, sind eh schon genug und bei uns regnets noch schön.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja dann morgen ein paar Videos. Wenn ich schon nicht zum filmen Vorort sein kann.



werd mal des filmgeraffel mitnehma


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ist der nicht am Bodensee?
> 
> Bei dir ist aber glaube ich eher eine Gesichtstransplantation notwendig.



Ja der ist am Bodensee, aber schwierige Fälle macht er rechts der Isar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2012)

Roland zeig mal mein, äääh. dein neues weihnachtsgeschenk *g


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen nicht kommen, sind eh schon genug und bei uns regnets noch schön.



pfeiffen


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> pfeiffen



Keinen Bock mich von dir in Grund und Boden fahren zu lassen und mit Dreck zu besudeln.
Blöder Nicolaifahrer.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Schade hätte mich auf deine Ausreden schon gefreut...


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schade hätte mich auf deine Ausreden schon gefreut...



Hätte mir bei der Nässe wahrscheinlich den Mund fusslig reden müssen.


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei schönem Wetter kann doch jeder fahren. Und im STB herrschen doch eh andere Bedingungen.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

@S P

Bist morgen auch nicht dabei? Auch nicht mit 4x4


----------



## S P (27. Dezember 2012)

Ned do, und koi dzaid. Um es mal abzukürzen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter kann doch jeder fahren. Und im STB herrschen doch eh andere Bedingungen.



Easy flying


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Was nutzt du denn als Ausrede das du nicht erscheinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was nutzt du denn als Ausrede das du nicht erscheinst?



Ich würde mal sagen Video schneiden und etwas...naja...Aufbauarbeit

G.


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter kann doch jeder fahren. Und im STB herrschen doch eh andere Bedingungen.



ja, bei schlechten wetter verbessert man am besten seine fahrtechnik


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hatte heute Zeit. Nicht das was verloren geht, man weis ja nie mit diesen Versandwegen heutzutage.



Das vierte Bike in einem Jahr ? Respekt


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, bei schlechten wetter verbessert man am besten seine fahrtechnik



Das sagen die, die Fahrtechnik haben.  Meine Fahrtechnik kann man sich schenken.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei so viel Zuspruch, macht euch schon mal Gedanken, wie wir die Gruppen aufteilen 

Fully/Hardtail
Altersklassen
Gewichtsklassen
Mittel-/Oberfranken
A-/B-Klasse (Einstufung am Spielplatz-Mäuerchen) 
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt morgen besser mit wie der Roland 
Hatte mich schon so auf ein Wiedersehen gefreut  echt schade.


----------



## Milan0 (27. Dezember 2012)

Gewichtsklassen nach Bike oder Fahrer?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter für eine lange Tour mit vielen Fahren ist mir einfach zu blöd. 
Nach der Einstufung am Spielplatz Mäuerchen gibt es eine gannzzz kleine A Klasse und eine grosse B Klasse.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bei so viel Zuspruch, macht euch schon mal Gedanken, wie wir die Gruppen aufteilen
> 
> Fully/Hardtail
> Altersklassen
> ...


----------



## microbat (27. Dezember 2012)

Blöd -hab´ zwar frei aber wichtige "Besorgungen" und werd´ erst am Nachmittag auf eine Piste kommen.... -  euch am STB viele Späße.


----------



## softlurch (27. Dezember 2012)

Da kann bestimmt jeder in einer einzelgruppe üben 


HTWolfi schrieb:


> ... wie wir die Gruppen aufteilen
> 
> Fully/Hardtail
> Altersklassen
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Gewichtsklassen




glaub eher die eier sind gemeint ^^


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2012)

Na da bin ich ja gspannt was bei euch weng so geht

Wetter sieht garnet soo schlecht aus...

http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...n=90402&plz=&featID=106272&tag=1&meteoland=de
  @rebirth    die ham doch a a Gwicht


----------



## OldSchool (27. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Motto des heutigen Tages »der unvollendete Nose Wheelie«.
Ich hab da meinen persönlichen Favoriten 

Viele Leute, viel Spaß, viele  Momente, schön war's.


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2012)

ja, war super heut, werd dann mal des filmzeug schneiden


----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2012)

Einfach herrlich! Es war wieder klasse mit Euch! 
Ich werde mein Videomaterial sichten und mal sehen, was sich daraus machen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rehhofer (28. Dezember 2012)

Hat auch mir super gefallen,- danke noch mal fürs Mitnehmen und die Horizonterweiterung(en). Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Beste Grüße aus dem schönen Rehhof


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2012)

War klasse heut 

Die Nosewheelies hatten schon was 
Schade, dass die net auf Film sind...


Werd auf jeden Fall öfter mit euch rumkurven wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.

Bin gespannt auf die bewegten Bilder


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

@RolandMC: wie siehts morgen aus? Ich muss bis 1400 arbeiten, danach evtl ne hausrunde? Vielleicht wär ja noch der ein oder andere dafür zu haben?!


----------



## R1Nico (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja war super mit euch allen . jederzeit wieder .


----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2012)

ich habe wieder das gleiche Problem mit dem windows movie maker: filmchen fertig, aber das Programm bricht im export einfach ab. google kennt das problem, es gibt von M$ aber keine Lösung  elende proprietäre software!
mein vid kann also noch ein bischen dauern


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC: wie siehts morgen aus? Ich muss bis 1400 arbeiten, danach evtl ne hausrunde? Vielleicht wär ja noch der ein oder andere dafür zu haben?!



Leider nein 14.00 Uhr ist mir zu spät. Möchte früh eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2012)

Was machstn moin früh?
Also was willst foan?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was machstn moin früh?
> Also was willst foan?



Wieder Änderung, mach meine Arbeit morgen früh, starte dann um 13.00 Uhr in Behringersmühle, Idiotentrail, BDS, Altersheim, Markustrail.
Der Breyer kommt auch.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2012)

Cool, meld mich evtl. morgen dann mal. Bin weng fußlahm, mal schaun wies geht. Früh mal ne kleine Testrunde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (28. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Nee oder?!!!!?????????????????????
Breyer, du bist der Nächste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stroker (28. Dezember 2012)

War wieder eine unfaßbare Horizonterweiterung - eigentlich ehr eine Vertikalerweiterung mit euch Gschubsten 
Gruppenzwang und seriöse VorTurner sind schon fahrtechnikerweiternde Faktoren....
Dank an Alle - war ein Riesenspaß - nur eins is mir aufn Arsch gegangen - und tut immernoch weh, aber die Farbe hat noch nicht gewechselt...
 @roland: mußt Du wirklich jeden anständigen bikehersteller in den
 Abgrund reissen???


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Nee oder?!!!!?????????????????????
> Breyer, du bist der Nächste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...eher bleibt der Erdkern stehen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)

stroker schrieb:


> @roland: mußt Du wirklich jeden anständigen bikehersteller in den
> Abgrund reissen???



Ja,


----------



## gandi85 (28. Dezember 2012)

wo startet ihr morgen genau?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wo startet ihr morgen genau?


Das ist der Parkplatz wenn du von Ebermannstadt kommst 2 oder 3 links dann bei einem blauen Geländer rechts über ein Brücklein und du bist schon am Parkplatz


----------



## gandi85 (28. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, so groß ist des ja jetzt auch ned. bis morgen 13:00


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist der Parkplatz wenn du von Ebermannstadt kommst 2 oder 3 links dann bei einem blauen Geländer rechts über ein Brücklein und du bist schon am Parkplatz


 
Klingt gut...
Wär um 1300 dabei...


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Klingt gut...
> Wär um 1300 dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2012)

so, fertig,,habs ned groß gschnitten u bearbeitet, aber passt scho so, ich bin natürlich ned druff, aber die eine Szene vo mir hät ich gerne gsehen


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Dezember 2012)

Fasst die lustige Runde ganz gut zusammen...

Mein Drop bei der Infotafel fast zum Schluss is wohl nix worn?


----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön, peter. ich lade gerade hoch. kann noch dauern...


----------



## R1Nico (28. Dezember 2012)

das ist alles was ich sage .


----------



## S P (28. Dezember 2012)

Schee gefilmt, Peter! 

5:20 wo ist die Stelle? Kann ich grad net zuordnen.
11:14  

Mäuerchen sauber gefahrn.
Man, da wäre ich gern mit dabei gewesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Recht viel Km´s habter an dem Tag net zusammengebracht...das lob ich mir

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (28. Dezember 2012)

@Peter 
 @roland gute Wahl!!!


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2012)

lars, den roland sei neues bike were was für dich gwesen, grösse M mit Sattelrohr gr.S für 1200euronen


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2012)

1300... Maaan. Ich hoff ich kann um 1200 abhauen.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Dezember 2012)

jungs, an sich ja nicht schlecht was da heute veransteltet wurde. was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist die tatsache, dass ihr zu wenig das vorderrad lupft. man sieht doch bei dem einen oder anderen, doch recht deutlich, dass es ganz knapp vorm schief gehen ist. 

und das der stroker nach wie vor mäuerchen fährt überrascht mich nicht  

bin die nächsten paar tage in nbg, vielleicht stoße ich in der fränkischen mal dazu.


----------



## Axalp (28. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Wir ham's doch alle schon immer gewusst...


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2012)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wo startet ihr morgen genau?


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.782...1.336389&spn=0.011154,0.033023&num=1&t=m&z=16


----------



## gandi85 (28. Dezember 2012)

danke


----------



## stroker (29. Dezember 2012)

@ Marcel: wenn Du in meinem Alter bist, fährste mit dem Rollator zum Spielplatz - mit deinem Zivi...


----------



## S*P*J (29. Dezember 2012)

Ihr seid ja voll die fetten Bikeboulderer

Coole Sache


----------



## lowfat (29. Dezember 2012)

hier noch mein zusammenschnitt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

Faszinierend wieviel zeit man an einem Felsen verbringen kann . Schaut auch schön trocken aus dort


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> @Peter
> @roland gute Wahl!!!



Danke Lars,

Da das LV leider zu klein war hoffe ich das dieses jetzt die perfekte Grösse ist.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> hier noch mein zusammenschnitt:



*Sauber*


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, fertig,,habs ned groß gschnitten u bearbeitet, aber passt scho so, ich bin natürlich ned druff, aber die eine Szene vo mir hät ich gerne gsehen




Super Vid. echt jetzt
Respekt vorm Stroker, mit so einem bescheidenen Rad ide Stellen gefahren.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2012)

stroker schrieb:


> @ Marcel: wenn Du in meinem Alter bist, fährste mit dem Rollator zum Spielplatz - mit deinem Zivi...



na hauptsache der zivi ist weiblich jung und hübsch. dann kann ich den rest, dass ich nicht mehr fahren kann, verschmerzen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> hier noch mein zusammenschnitt:



 Hat das Video keinen Ton oder hats nur bei mir keinen Ton...oder habt ihr eine so unglaublich leise Fahrweise

G.


----------



## MisterCool (29. Dezember 2012)

> Respekt vorm Stroker, mit so einem bescheidenen Rad ide Stellen gefahren.


Welcher ist das?
Schönes video
Am besten gefällt mir immer noch das Wenden/Versetzen um 180° auf zwei mal (rote Jacke, schwarze Ärmel)


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Klingt gut...
> Wär um 1300 dabei...


 

Muss leider revidieren

Mich plagen seit gestern Abend Magenkrämpfe und flotter Otto...

Kann also leider nicht mitfahren

Viel Spaß bei dem super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2012)

Uncool. Gute besserung!

Ich/wir werden deinen platz einnehmen *g


----------



## stroker (29. Dezember 2012)

> Respekt vorm Stroker, mit so einem bescheidenen Rad ide Stellen gefahren



Material wird völlig überbewertet - Hautsache der Lenkwinkel und der VorTurner (Wolfi) passt...


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2012)

Lenkwinkel genau. Ist meine lieblingsausrede


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja der Vorturner ist wichtig!


----------



## lowfat (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat das Video keinen Ton oder hats nur bei mir keinen Ton...oder habt ihr eine so unglaublich leise Fahrweise
> 
> G.


vor dem upload hatte es noch ton  wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Konzern das copyright auf das Wort Sch**$$* und deshalb wurde die Tonspur gelöscht


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2012)

So! Mir wor etz a aweng langweilig und I hob etz amol dei GoPro's von mir und vom Red zumgschnibseld. Des wor a Wochenend im Sebdämber. Am Sunndoch is dann nu der Bedär und di Mardina dazukumma, Wor a scheiß Ärbärd  des Schneidn, wals über 120 Clips worn und der Red anu in an anderm Formad gfilmd hod wie ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> vor dem upload hatte es noch ton  wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Konzern das copyright auf das Wort Sch**$$* und deshalb wurde die Tonspur gelöscht


Wenn es kein anderer ausspricht, dann machs halt ich!!!
DU BIST HALT EINFACH ZU BLÖD!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So! Mir wor etz a aweng langweilig......[/VIDEO]



Jetzt müssen wir ja nur noch hoffen das es dem RolandMCR auch mal langweilig wird

Sehr schönes Video Aber wer ist dieser Flow und warum war er net dabei???

G.


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2012)

@Bernd
 schön gemacht.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir ja nur noch hoffen das es dem RolandMCR auch mal langweilig wird
> 
> Sehr schönes Video Aber wer ist dieser Flow und warum war er net dabei???
> 
> G.


Flow ist ein Palindrom, d.h. um seinen richtigen Namen zu erfahren musst du Flow rückwärts lesen! Und ????? Richtig!! Wolf ist sein richtiger Name.
Wolf war mal ein Bikekamerad aus alten Zeiten. Lies sich dann mit dem Auto von einer Frau ins Krankenhaus beamen. Davon hat er sich nie mehr erholt. Sporadisch macht er mit uns was aus um dann doch mit "I hob ka Zeid" den Schwanz ein zu ziehen. Alle vier Wochen sieht man ihn bei Vollmond auf den Forchheimer Kellern wie er am Greifkeller Nachts in den Himmel jault!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Dezember 2012)

Top Video


----------



## Schoschi (29. Dezember 2012)

Coole Tour heut, coole Truppe, mach ma jetzt mei Feierabendseidla auf und schieb mich aufs Sofa....


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

Breyer! geniales Video. Ich danke di,r das du dir die Zeit zum schneiden genommen hast.
War einfach nur gut dort.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Coole Tour heut, coole Truppe, mach ma jetzt mei Feierabendseidla auf und schieb mich aufs Sofa....



Schorschi da muss ich dir recht geben. War wieder mal top bei bestem Wetter.
Der Andi2 (Gandi85) war trotz seiner seeehhrrr langen Sattelstütze Top
Ist die Stütze tiefer fährst du noch eine Klasse besser.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Welcher ist das?
> Schönes video
> Am besten gefällt mir immer noch das Wenden/Versetzen um 180° auf zwei mal (rote Jacke, schwarze Ärmel)



das ist der mit dem ca. 120mm Marin. Da mit einem CC Radl mitfahren das hat schon was.


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2012)

werd am montag früh ne jahresabschlusstour fahren ab rotenbühl, falls aner mitwill, bescheid sagn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (29. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das ist der mit dem ca. 120mm Marin.



Farbe der Jacke wäre für mich einfacher, aber ich versuche Euch auseinander zu sortieren )


----------



## OldSchool (29. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Farbe der Jacke wäre für mich einfacher, aber ich versuche Euch auseinander zu sortieren )



Braune Jacke.


----------



## macmount (29. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Flow ist ein Palindrom, d.h. um seinen richtigen Namen zu erfahren musst du Flow rückwärts lesen! Und ????? Richtig!! Wolf ist sein richtiger Name.
> Wolf war mal ein Bikekamerad aus alten Zeiten. Lies sich dann mit dem Auto von einer Frau ins Krankenhaus beamen. Davon hat er sich nie mehr erholt. Sporadisch macht er mit uns was aus um dann doch mit "I hob ka Zeid" den Schwanz ein zu ziehen. Alle vier Wochen sieht man ihn bei Vollmond auf den Forchheimer Kellern wie er am Greifkeller Nachts in den Himmel jault!!!



Hi aldä inschinöör - a wundä dässd du dich nu om Wolf erinnersd - fasd richdich bis darauf dass in diesem forum wohl kaaner sich herablässd mid mir mol widdä a normale duur so zäm widdäeinschdiich zä forn - schod drum däd scho gern mol widdä miedfohrn - hob aa scho a bormol ongfrocht im forum - obbä kaa andword -


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2012)

Was issn bei dir ne normale tour?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> Hi aldä inschinöör - a wundä dässd du dich nu om Wolf erinnersd - fasd richdich bis darauf dass in diesem forum wohl kaaner sich herablässd mid mir mol widdä a normale duur so zäm widdäeinschdiich zä forn - schod drum däd scho gern mol widdä miedfohrn - hob aa scho a bormol ongfrocht im forum - obbä kaa andword -


Fohr ma hald amol wider auf die Kanzl und hindn bei der Kabelln nunder. Des müsserd doch bassn odder aldes Raubdier!!!


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fohr ma hald amol wider auf die Kanzl und hindn bei der Kabelln nunder. Des müsserd doch bassn odder aldes Raubdier!!!



kabelln - keine Ahnung - was bloss nu aa schdell do gehts ganz schöö schdeil obi -


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was issn bei dir ne normale tour?



Tour: Meine Voraussetzungen: keine Kondi, keine Technik, viel Angst


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Dezember 2012)

macmount schrieb:


> Tour: Meine Voraussetzungen: keine Kondi, keine Technik, viel Angst


Freut mich zu hören das du wieder das Niveau von damals, vor deinem Unfall errreicht hast!!


----------



## macmount (30. Dezember 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören das du wieder das Niveau von damals, vor deinem Unfall errreicht hast!!



freut mich auch  nur so war es möglich auf deinem niveau mitzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (30. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorschi da muss ich dir recht geben. War wieder mal top bei bestem Wetter.
> Der Andi2 (Gandi85) war trotz seiner seeehhrrr langen Sattelstütze Top
> Ist die Stütze tiefer fährst du noch eine Klasse besser.




Noch mal einen Dank an dem Guide, war ne sehr Geile Tour


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Noch mal einen Dank an dem Guide, war ne sehr Geile Tour



Ja war eine schöne feuchte Tour
Wennsd mal wieder dabei bist mach mer was kürzeres mit mehr Stellen.


----------



## iquilibrium (30. Dezember 2012)

Das Nächste mal halte ich mir den Abend offen ;-) 

Feucht ist doch immer gut


----------



## fusion4life (30. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schorschi da muss ich dir recht geben. War wieder mal top bei bestem Wetter.
> Der Andi2 (Gandi85) war trotz seiner seeehhrrr langen Sattelstütze Top
> Ist die Stütze tiefer fährst du noch eine Klasse besser.


wenn der gandhi85 die andi2 is, dann bin ich ja die nr.1


----------



## fusion4life (30. Dezember 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wenn der gandhi85 die andi2 is, dann bin ich ja die nr.1


*der andi 2 natürlich


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

Geht nach Datum des kennen Lernens, hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Fahrtechniken zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoff ja mal, das nächste Woche noch was geht. Dann hätt ich wieder zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich hoff ja mal, das nächste Woche noch was geht. Dann hätt ich wieder zeit.



Ich hab nächste Woche noch Zeit, wird schon noch was gehen. Morgen Abschlusstour das wäre doch schon mal was.


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2012)

Meh. Hab ja noch bis zum 14.01. Zeit. 
Bis du schon zum Einbau der Unterlegscheiben gekommen?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Meh. Hab ja noch bis zum 14.01. Zeit.
> Bis du schon zum Einbau der Unterlegscheiben gekommen?



Hatte die Dämpfungskontrolle schon mal ausgebaut, bin aber dann doch nicht zumzerlegen gekommen da ich das Rad wieder brauchte.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Ich hoff ja mal, das nächste Woche noch was geht. Dann hätt ich wieder zeit.



wir waren gestern stb im hinteren bereich (mittelerde), waren fast optimale bedingungen, und morgen fahr ich ab rotnbühl


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2012)

Dem Video nach sah das nach ner Menge Spaß aus. Wie viele seid ihr denn da gewesen?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Wie viele seid ihr denn da gewesen?



Weis nich ob du den Peter sowas fragen darfst, wenns mehr als 10 waren wirds schwierig, wenn er nicht auch die Zehen dazunimmt.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Dem Video nach sah das nach ner Menge Spaß aus. Wie viele seid ihr denn da gewesen?


 ich glaub 10


----------



## Axalp (30. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir waren gestern stb im hinteren bereich (mittelerde), waren fast optimale bedingungen, und morgen fahr ich ab rotnbühl



Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren - mit der neuen Kiste, aber wie so oft... keine Zeit...


----------



## Dorsdn (30. Dezember 2012)

@peter metz, @RolandMC, ich würde ev. morgen gerne mal mitfahren - wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, ähh und ich euch hinterher komm.  

Ev. heisst, wo solls los gehen (das Rotenbühl kennt mein google-maps leider nicht, könnt ihr mir dafür eures borgen?) und was habt ihr so vor? Hm, km, geschätzte Dauer, Schwerpunkt auf Fahren oder auf Schlüsselstellen, Schoner Ja oder Nein?
Naja und wann solls los gehen?

Würd mich freuen.
Dorsdn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen Abschlusstour



wo?


----------



## fusion4life (30. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd am montag früh ne jahresabschlusstour fahren ab rotenbühl, falls aner mitwill, bescheid sagn


ich wär dabei, aber um wieviel uhr solls losgehen?


----------



## fusion4life (30. Dezember 2012)

ach ja, gehts am freibad los oder bei der wirtschaft da in rothenbühl?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd morgen kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Dezember 2012)

S P schrieb:


> 5:20 wo ist die Stelle? Kann ich grad net zuordnen.



10m rechts, von oben gesehen, neben der Stelle davor (im Video ab 02:34).

»Nussknacker« würde ich als einprägsamen Namen für die Stelle vorschlagen.
Diejenigen, die meine Befahrung gesehen haben, werden dem wahrscheinlich zustimmen


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> 10m rechts, von oben gesehen, neben der Stelle davor (im Video ab 02:34).
> 
> »Nussknacker« würde ich als einprägsamen Namen für die Stelle vorschlagen.
> Diejenigen, die meine Befahrung gesehen haben, werden dem wahrscheinlich zustimmen



 oder zipfelklatscher


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar - die Stelle mit dem langem Band. Im Video schaut's, dank Weitwinkel, doch immer anders aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> oder zipfelklatscher





Überzeugt! Ich wusste auf dich ist verlass.
Ist markanter, eindeutiger und entspricht mehr dem allgemeinen Umgangston bei unseren Ausfahrten


----------



## JulH (30. Dezember 2012)

@bedä
Wann willstn morgen starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Fahr morgen ab Erlangen ne Kalchreuthertrail-tour. Ganz gemütliches "Trailsurfen", Anzahl an Schlüsselstellen ca. 0, aber trotzdem sehr spassig und besonders flowig. Falls wer mit will, gestartet wird um 13:00 in der Früh


----------



## rebirth (30. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand wann das morgen losgeht, und vor allem wo?  
 @gandi85: bist schonmal mit @topolino und @Chrisinger gefahren? 
Vielleicht geht ja morgen was zusammen?!


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2012)

An die Filmlemacher unter euch:
Bin bei meiner Suche nach einer günstigen Cam auf folgende hier gestoßen:







Scheint die Vorgängerversion zu sein.


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2012)

passt stilistisch zu rolands flakscheinwerfer


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

so, die jahresabschluss tour war super, von 9.30-15.00 uhr bei guten trail bedingungen, blockmeer u brotzzeittrail war super trocken, wolfi ecke und kante auch fahrbar, pavillion sowieso trocken, danke an lurch u thorsten und julian fürs begleiten


----------



## Dorsdn (31. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> so, die jahresabschluss tour war super, von 9.30-15.00 uhr bei guten trail bedingungen, blockmeer u brotzzeittrail war super trocken, wolfi ecke und kante auch fahrbar, pavillion sowieso trocken, danke an lurch u thorsten und julian fürs begleiten


 
____________________________

Hallo Peter, 
vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer fürs Warten. 
Auch wenn ich immer der Letzte war hats mir super Spass gemacht. Das war eine sehr schöne Tour!
Dass ich Neujahr einen Karter hab ist eigentlich nicht aussergewöhnlich, dass es diesmal ein Muskelkater sein wird aber schon. 
Wünsche noch einen Guten Rutsch und ein frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2012)

wir hatten heut a unsern spass, 3 stunden kalchreuther trails und noch nen neuen/alten bekannten (OldSchool) getroffen. Dann ham wir uns noch dem Roland sein Motto "Vertride, wenn die Angst vorm Drop zu groß ist" zu herzen genommen. 20 Minuten am drop gefachsimpelt, gefühlt wie einst Josh Bender und dann lieber doch außenrum gefahren 

Wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch, natürlich sind die Baron-Fahrer davon außgenommen


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

Werd morgen früh mit meinem Neuerwerb eine Neujahrsrunde drehen, da ich heute keine Lust hatte muss ich morgen was tun.


----------



## SuShu (31. Dezember 2012)

@HTWolfi: von Lichtenegg aus Birkenfels und Türkenfels im Uhrzeigersinn oder entgegen fahren?
Wenn´s mir jemand anders sagen kann, bin ich für die Antwort natürlich auch dankbar.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: von Lichtenegg aus Birkenfels und Türkenfels im Uhrzeigersinn oder entgegen fahren?
> Wenn´s mir jemand anders sagen kann, bin ich für die Antwort natürlich auch dankbar.



weder noch, einfach mitten durch


----------



## OldSchool (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja, schön war es mit Euch in diesem Jahr.  

Guten Rutsch  und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## SuShu (31. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> weder noch, einfach mitten durch




Vielleicht anders gefragt: Vom Türkenfels zum Birkenfels oder andersherunm?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

ja war wieder mal nicht schlecht diese Saison, nur ein paar zu viele "Köpfer" waren dabei.
Wünsche auch jedem einen guten Rutsch, bis morgen oder später.


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch nen guten rutsch


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> Vielleicht anders gefragt: Vom Türkenfels zum Birkenfels oder andersherunm?



war doch nur spass, weiss nedmal wo der türkenfels ist


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> war doch nur spass, weiss nedmal wo der türkenfels ist



Wird Adelsdorf nicht so genannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

Ihr blöden HT Fahrer

Bald hab ich auch noch so ein Spielzeug, aber ein Deutsches


Wünsch eich an gutn Rutsch und Morng a gsunds Nais!!


----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Argon ausm BM?


----------



## fusion4life (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen früh mit meinem Neuerwerb eine Neujahrsrunde drehen, da ich heute keine Lust hatte muss ich morgen was tun.



wann willst denn morgen früh los?wenns net zu früh is wär ich evtl a weng dabei!


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

hay sven, verrats bitte welches wirds.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wann willst denn morgen früh los?wenns net zu früh is wär ich evtl a weng dabei!



Bin gerade im Gespräch viell. 10.30 Uhr Pottens.


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Dezember 2012)

SuShu schrieb:


> @HTWolfi: von Lichtenegg aus Birkenfels und Türkenfels im Uhrzeigersinn oder entgegen fahren?
> Wenn´s mir jemand anders sagen kann, bin ich für die Antwort natürlich auch dankbar.



Ist in beide Richtungen schwer.
Beim letzten Mal sind wir Lichtenegg - Türkenfels - Wurmschrausch gefahren und dann über Ammerried (Rotpunkt) zurück.
Die Mitfahrer (ADFC) waren/sind der Ansicht in diese Richtung sei es leichter. 
Stimmt vermutlich auch, da Wurmrausch tiefer liegt wie Lichtenegg. Der Rückweg über den Rotpunkt geht ja ganz gut.
Also entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn, würde ich vorschlagen.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ihr blöden HT Fahrer
> 
> Bald hab ich auch noch so ein Spielzeug, aber ein Deutsches
> 
> ...



Nur ein Alutech, sind mit die besten HT`s wenns Deutsch bleiben soll.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja war wieder mal nicht schlecht diese Saison, nur ein paar zu viele "Köpfer" waren dabei.
> Wünsche auch jedem einen guten Rutsch, bis morgen oder später.



ja, war für mich auch die beste saison 2012, viele bergtouren mit guten freunden gfahren und viel gelernd dank wolfi


----------



## SuShu (31. Dezember 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ist in beide Richtungen schwer.
> Beim letzten Mal sind wir Lichtenegg - Türkenfels - Wurmschrausch gefahren und dann über Ammerried (Rotpunkt) zurück.
> Die Mitfahrer (ADFC) waren/sind der Ansicht in diese Richtung sei es leichter.
> Stimmt vermutlich auch, da Wurmrausch tiefer liegt wie Lichtenegg. Der Rückweg über den Rotpunkt geht ja ganz gut.
> ...



Thanks, wusste doch - auf dich kann man sich verlassen.

Guten Rutsch - natürlich an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Gespräch viell. 10.30 Uhr Pottens.


ok, mal schauen, vll meld ich mich morgen nochmal bei dir.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war für mich auch die beste saison 2012, viele bergtouren mit guten freunden gfahren und viel gelernd dank wolfi



Ja ich werd den Wolfi mal für 2013 anhauen, viell. hat er noch Plätze frei für Privatstunden.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur ein Alutech, sind mit die besten HT`s wenns Deutsch bleiben soll.




Meine Fanes braucht doch ein Geschwisterchen


Argon wär zwar auch cool aber leider net in der Preiskategorie die ich mir grad leisten will...

Jetz gehts eh erstmal ans Teile sammeln


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich werd den Wolfi mal für 2013 anhauen, viell. hat er noch Plätze frei für Privatstunden.



Dann brauchste aber auch ein Ht

G.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Meine Fanes braucht doch ein Geschwisterchen
> 
> 
> Argon wär zwar auch cool aber leider net in der Preiskategorie die ich mir grad leisten will...
> ...



gute wahl


----------



## macmount (31. Dezember 2012)

aan gudn rudsch vom Wolf - auf ins nächste johr - ich gebe hier mal meine guten Vorsätze nicht voreilig preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (31. Dezember 2012)

@RolandMC komm halt abend mit zum TG. Ob pfeilschnell oder rumgepitcht is egal


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC komm halt abend mit zum TG. Ob pfeilschnell oder rumgepitcht is egal



TG = Tiergarten? Möchte morgen 2-3 Schlüsselstellen fahren da bietet sich Pott. sehr gut an.


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Jo tiergarten  am tiergarten gäbs massig schlüsselstellen uuund du kannst gleichzeitig deine lampe testen.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> TG = Tiergarten? Möchte morgen 2-3 Schlüsselstellen fahren da bietet sich Pott. sehr gut an.



red pottensta is momentan ned soo toll
http://www.pottenstein.de/gaesteinformation/kultur_und_tradition/06_januar


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2013)

morgen hams nochmals trocknes wetter gmeldet, wolfi was woll mer fohren, nochmals stb hinterer bereich??


----------



## gandi85 (1. Januar 2013)

kleine Richtigstellung, nachdem mich ein mitleser darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Mit "Wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch, natürlich sind die Baron-Fahrer davon ausgenommen" wollte ich keinen baronfahrer beleidigen, war so gemeint, dass die ja nie rutschen. etwas missverständlich, sorry.

Gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Wünsch auch allen ein gutes neues. 
Außer den Baron... achne, das war was anderes ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> red pottensta is momentan ned soo toll
> http://www.pottenstein.de/gaesteinformation/kultur_und_tradition/06_januar



Pottenstein war gut, nur mein blöder Dämpfer nicht, der war nicht dicht. Musste abbrechen, werde später noch mal fahren.

Gesundes neues Jahr allen


----------



## S P (1. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Pottenstein war gut, nur mein blöder Dämpfer nicht, der war nicht dicht. Musste abbrechen, werde später noch mal fahren.
> 
> Gesundes neues Jahr allen



Der Monarch+? Hätte ja noch einen passenden Vivid R2C


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Der Monarch+? Hätte ja noch einen passenden Vivid R2C



Ne mein "normaler" Monarch, hab aber noch einen RP23 da der ist jetzt drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (1. Januar 2013)

Der im Nicolausi? Und dann auch noch FOX... du wirst es nie lernen


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Kommt von euch jemand zum TG heute abend?


----------



## S P (1. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt von euch jemand zum TG heute abend?



Nein.


----------



## rebirth (1. Januar 2013)

Ok.


----------



## microbat (1. Januar 2013)

Erst 19:15 am TG? 
- ist noch lange hin und ich bin "bereits" ausgeschlafen 

Ich peile an in ca. 30 Min. offline zu gehen und zum TG zu pilgern...
...falls ich nix besseres weiß - versuch ich halt mich bis 19... am TG zu beschäftigen.

Falls es vor 19... zur Zusammenkunft käm´ wäre es auch nicht verkehrt.

ciao


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Der im Nicolausi? Und dann auch noch FOX... du wirst es nie lernen



Ich hab leider nicht so viele RS Dämpfer rumliegen, der Fox war griffbereit.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen hams nochmals trocknes wetter gmeldet, wolfi was woll mer fohren, nochmals stb hinterer bereich??



Wenn dir 12:00 Uhr nicht zu spät ist 
Muss früh noch einen Transport-, Fahr- und Besorgungsdienst übernehmen.

Danach können wir am STB _vorne _und/oder _hinten _ eine
_»rauf + runter«, »rüber + nüber«_ und _»vor + zurück«_
Runde drehen.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn dir 12:00 Uhr nicht zu spät ist
> Muss früh noch einen Transport-, Fahr- und Besorgungsdienst übernehmen.
> 
> Danach können wir am STB _vorne _und/oder _hinten _ eine
> ...



sorry, is mir zu spät, fahr um 9.30 uhr dann bei berhringersm irgendwas


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2013)

@wolfi
da es ja heut ned mit stb früh geklappt hat, wie schauts freitag aus so um 1000uhr,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @_wolfi_
> da es ja heut ned mit stb früh geklappt hat, wie schauts freitag aus so um 1000uhr,


 
Kennt ich mir a ment eirichtn


----------



## Milan0 (2. Januar 2013)

Evtl am Freitag auch wieder dabei


----------



## fusion4life (2. Januar 2013)

fährt am freitag oder sa jmd was in der fränkischen?


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2013)

Samstag/Sonntag hätt ich zeit. Wie immer halt


----------



## fusion4life (2. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Samstag/Sonntag hätt ich zeit. Wie immer halt


hast etz scho dein neuen hobel?


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

Ne. Aber ich hab doch das beste Hardtail der welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

Wenns Wetter passt werde ich Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs sein. Muss mal meine neue Gabel testen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme sie morgen.


----------



## fusion4life (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt werde ich Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs sein. Muss mal meine neue Gabel testen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme sie morgen.


was hast denn scho wieder für ne gabel bestellt?ich wär dabei am we, wenn das wetter einigermaßend passt!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt werde ich Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs sein. Muss mal meine neue Gabel testen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme sie morgen.



Dann mußt aber zum Freeriden gehen und net zu eurem üblichen Engstellenfahren
Weil da tuste dich dann nur doppelt so hart mit sooooo viel Federweg und dann noch welcher der funktioniert....das biste ja net gewöhnt

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

Hab doch etz an Lightfreerider 170h/180v hab gelesen die kann alles Engstellenhoppeln und schneller Bergabfahren. Hatte schon 2 Stück vorher nur ohne die "sagenhafte" DH Kartusche.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann mußt aber zum Freeriden gehen und net zu eurem üblichen Engstellenfahren
> Weil da tuste dich dann nur doppelt so hart mit sooooo viel Federweg und dann noch welcher der funktioniert....das biste ja net gewöhnt
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab doch etz an Lightfreerider 170h/180v hab gelesen die kann alles Engstellenhoppeln und schneller Bergabfahren. Hatte schon 2 Stück vorher nur ohne die "sagenhafte" DH Kartusche.



Sag ich ja, mit der DH Kartusche ist nix mehr langsam bergab fahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, mit der DH Kartusche ist nix mehr langsam bergab fahren
> 
> G.



Hab jetzt mal den Kurt Sorge gesehen der fährt auch vieles mit der Gabel!!
Die anderen haben alle schon DC mit 200mm Federweg.


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

Sonntag solls trockner werden..


----------



## gandi85 (3. Januar 2013)

demnächst nix mehr mit hinterrad versetzen sondern wie kurt sorge mit backflip über die schlüsselstelle. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> demnächst nix mehr mit hinterrad versetzen sondern wie kurt sorge mit backflip über die schlüsselstelle. Ich freu mich drauf.



Wasserfalltreppen im Backflip


----------



## gandi85 (3. Januar 2013)

Backflip to neckbreaker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Backflip to neckbreaker...



Ehr to Geländerhänger

So ich geh jetzt mal üben.


----------



## gandi85 (3. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2CxZpp8tg4"]MTB backflip attempt fail - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gandi85 (3. Januar 2013)

wenn du nen frontflip üben willst, hier ne kurze anleitung

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJD-aAFapVg"]Fail: Fat kid takes a tumble urban mountain biking - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

@wolfi
morgen um 1000uhr parke stb, wenns pisst dann ned filma du ich ned


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi
> morgen um 1000uhr parke stb, wenns pisst dann ned filma du ich ned




Wenns morgen früh von oben trocken ist, dann bin ich dort


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

Werd morgen auch fahren,  13.00 Uhr ab Matterhornparkplatz fränkisch.


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So ich geh jetzt mal üben.



und? wie fährt sichs?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> und? wie fährt sichs?



Er hat net gehört. Ich probiers nnochmal.

Und wie fährt sichs?

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Januar 2013)

Hm meint ihr es bleibt morgen überhaupt mal trocken? Wetterochs sagt es wird regnen... ich hoffe mal er hat nicht recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> und? wie fährt sichs?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Er hat net gehört. Ich probiers nnochmal.
> 
> Und wie fährt sichs?
> 
> G.



Also die 66er ist super

Der Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall besser als bei der Marke mit dem L.
Ich weis gar nicht was die alle gehabt haben, mit ihrem das wippt nicht
Aber ich war ja auch am Anfang geblendet.
Bin die Hometrail Treppenrunde bei nasser Nässe und Nebel gefahren musste heute nur die steilen Stufen der Wasser. Tr. auslassen alles andere wie am Schnürchen.
Auch der Minion am Vorderrad bekommt einen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also die 66er ist super
> 
> Der Hinterbau ist auf jeden Fall besser als bei der Marke mit dem L.
> Ich weis gar nicht was die alle gehabt haben, mit ihrem das wippt nicht
> ...



Was denkste wies dann erst mit der Dodem geht



> Auch der Minion am Vorderrad bekommt einen.



Das ist wie jetzt mit deinem Nicolairahmen...irgendwann kommt man zum einzig waren

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> irgendwann kommt man zum einzig waren



Mit dem Daumen für den Minion passt schon 

Minion 
Der Baron


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mit dem Daumen für den Minion passt schon
> 
> Minion
> Der Baron



geb ich dir recht, haben jetzt scho einige reifen getestet, der minion  war scho top (40er) der 42 er super aber der 2.5 er baron ist the best zumintest bei uns in der fränkischen wenns nass ist


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht, haben jetzt scho einige reifen getestet, der minion  war scho top (40er) der 42 er super aber der 2.5 er baron ist the best zumintest bei uns in der fränkischen wenns nass ist



Ja aber der wiegt ja soviel wie ein Baukrahn (Jetzt nur keine Witze ober Nicolaioptik)
Und der Highroller 40a in SlowReezey (Gott hab ihn seelig) war noch besser wie euer komischer Baron
Leider sagt das Forum, das zuviele Grafiken im Text stehen würden, wenn ich die komplette Anzahl der der Daumen hier abbilden würde.

G.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

ja des dünnwandige zeugs is zwar leichter, aber taugt halt auf langer sicht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja des dünnwandige zeugs is zwar leichter, aber taugt halt auf langer sicht nix



Vorne gehts schoh

G.


----------



## lowfat (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei wegen akuter Renovieritis. Muss noch die zweite Hälfte von 60 Litern Farbe an die Wand klatschen 

Diese Reifenfrage wird völlig überbewertet. Ein guter Reifen muss reifen. Mein Muddy Mary am VR läuft jetzt nach zwei jahren erst zu Hochform auf


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

2 jahre is des a vollgummireifen, bin froh wenn meiner a saison hält


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht, haben jetzt scho einige reifen getestet, der minion  war scho top (40er) der 42 er super aber der 2.5 er baron ist the best zumintest bei uns in der fränkischen wenns nass ist



Wo hast du einen 40er Minion draufgebabt? Dei Kinderwagn gilt nicht.
Hab noch einen 40er rumliegen aber der dürfte schon 60+ sein. Der 42er ist für normales fahren echt top, für extremes fahren dann einen Baron. Nur ist der Baron 380g schwerer als der 2,5 er Minion 42a. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Entweder Kraft in den Beinen oder dünnwandige Reifen.
Ich hab jetzt dünnwandige Reifen.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2013)

aufm ersten freak hab ich vorn u hinten einen 40er druff ghabt, aber da war ich noch fiter


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> aufm ersten freak hab ich vorn u hinten einen 40er druff ghabt, aber da war ich noch fiter



Vorne und hinten Respekt


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

1


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> aufm ersten freak hab ich vorn u hinten einen 40er druff ghabt, aber da war ich noch fiter



Auf dem 2005er RMX waren serienmäßig auch zwei 2.7er 40a MaxxisMobster drauf...die spinnen die Ammis

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

2


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem 2005er RMX waren serienmäßig auch zwei 2.7er 40a MaxxisMobster drauf...die spinnen die Ammis
> 
> G.



*Du hast mir gerade den 5000 Beitrag geklaut*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem 2005er RMX waren serienmäßig auch zwei 2.7er 40a MaxxisMobster drauf...die spinnen die Ammis
> 
> G.


ich hab noch 2 Stück 2,7 in 42 und 60 da, beim Touren fahren ist das ein Witz bergauf. Aber bergab hab ich auf dem Uhltrail den Peter mal bei Nässe abgehängt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *Du hast mir gerade den 5000 Beitrag geklaut*





Ich warte schon ständig das wr bei uns schreibt...damit ich den 6666ten hab

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich warte schon ständig das wr bei uns schreibt...damit ich den 6666ten hab
> 
> G.



Die NUmmer des Teufels das passt zu dir.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Muss mal wieder zuviel lernen. Dafür am WE eine Runde...


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

In glaub ich wär dabei 
Außerdem will ich DAS rad live sehen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> In glaub ich wär dabei
> Außerdem will ich DAS rad live sehen



Wann?


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

Also morgen darf ich nochmal bis 1500 arbeiten, ab da quasi flexibel zeit. Wobei sonntag der "schönere" tag werden soll.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Januar 2013)

Wenns net rengt wenn ich fort will bin ich am STB dabei...

Sonntag Fränkische wär was bei halbwegs passablen Wetter..


----------



## stroker (3. Januar 2013)

stb dabei - wenns nicht näßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2013)

Wieso können net mal "alle" fahren wenn ich auch zeit hab? Maan.. :/


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> stb dabei - wenns nicht näßt





http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/bayern/wetter-nuernberg/17752360
evt kurzfristig nach hinten verschieben


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Januar 2013)

Bei mir pissts schon oder immernoch
Bin für heut raus, ist mir zu unsicher extra nach NBG zu kutschen um dann festzustellen, dass es ja doch regnet

Falls ihr fahrt, viel Glück mit dem Wetter und viel Spaß.


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

also ich werd jetzt mal langsam losfohren, wenns pisst, trink mer halt an kaffee und starten aweng spähter


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

Werds später um ca. 13.00 Uhr auch versuchen sollte vom Wetter her gehen.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2013)

Nach Regen sieht es hier _noch_ nicht aus.
Mit 7°C auch relativ _(angenehm)_ warm.
Ein bisschen was geht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

wetter hat lange gehalten, haben den hinteren teil-stb gfahren, konnten eigendlich alles fohren inkl die lange steil abfohrt, nur kurz vorm auto dann aweng nass worn
wolfi,des video hab ich gmeint


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2013)

Das haben wir mal wieder gut erwischt. 
Kaum zu verstehen, warum wir nur zu dritt waren.

Ach, wenn ich doch auch nur so angstfrei springen könnte, wie die Jungs im Video


----------



## S P (4. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kaum zu verstehen, warum wir nur zu dritt waren.



Rüssel- und Lugenpest. Das volle Programm. 
Aber es geht aufwärts!


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Rüssel- und Lugenpest. Das volle Programm.
> Aber es geht aufwärts!



gute besserung


----------



## HTWolfi (4. Januar 2013)

@S P
Auch von mir gute und schnelle Genesungswünsche. 
Wir hatten heute schon gerätselt, wo du verschollen sein könntest.


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2013)

Gute Besserung!

Ich wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber Schule geht derzeit vor...
Plane Sonntag eine Runde STB


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Rüssel- und Lugenpest. Das volle Programm.
> Aber es geht aufwärts!



Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche. Ich vermisse dich schon ein wenig


----------



## softlurch (4. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...
> Plane Sonntag eine Runde STB


hört sich gut an


----------



## lowfat (4. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das haben wir mal wieder gut erwischt.
> Kaum zu verstehen, warum wir nur zu dritt waren...


ich gönne Euch Eure Erfolgeserlebnisse in STB! Mein heutiges heisst "nach 12 Jahren endlich renoviertes Treppenbhaus"


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich gönne Euch Eure Erfolgeserlebnisse in STB! Mein heutiges heisst "nach 12 Jahren endlich renoviertes Treppenbhaus"



Und die neuen Treppen schon Erstbefahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und die neuen Treppen schon Erstbefahren
> 
> G.


hab ich schon diskutiert. meine frau will aber nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> hab ich schon diskutiert. meine frau will aber nicht.


Wenn deine Frau nicht will, dann fahr halt du!!!


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn deine Frau nicht will, dann fahr halt du!!!





hab das gleiche auch mit meiner Frau schon durch, ich darf auch nicht fahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Januar 2013)

Ich merke schon, eure Frauen haben wenig Vertrauen in eure Fahrtechnik.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

Da mekrt man mal wieder wer der Herr im Haus ist

G.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, eure Frauen haben wenig Vertrauen in eure Fahrtechnik.



Vielleicht hat sie ja sogar recht.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da mekrt man mal wieder wer der Herr im Haus ist
> 
> G.



Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## 0815p (5. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls nicht.



ja, ich denk euer neuer hund hat des sagen


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, ich denk euer neuer hund hat des sagen



Im Moment schon der Saukopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

Werden um 13.00 Uhr in Hausen eine Runde zur Steilabfahrt und Männerspielplatz machen.


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2013)

fahrt ihr morgen auch? oder dann nur heute?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> fahrt ihr morgen auch? oder dann nur heute?



Wenns Wetter passt werd ich morgen auch fahren.


----------



## lowfat (5. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, eure Frauen haben wenig Vertrauen in eure Fahrtechnik.


beim Spiel "ich fahr dich in die Notaufnahme" steht es lowfat - Frau 0:4
Deine These scheint also nicht ganz unbegründet


----------



## rebirth (5. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter passt werd ich morgen auch fahren.



dann sag aber bitte net 5 min vorher bescheid  
Ich würd mitm Patrick anreisen.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastemer (6. Januar 2013)

Schlecht   :kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus?



Bescheiden.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werden um 13.00 Uhr in Hausen eine Runde zur Steilabfahrt und Männerspielplatz machen.



Steilabfahrt war geil mit neuer Gabel
Männerspielplatz sowieso. 3 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2013)

@Red
dei neue kistn is scho ne wucht, lässt sich schön bewegen des radl, nur die totem were mir zu wuchtig, aber man gewähnt sich ja an(fast) alles


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Red
> dei neue kistn is scho ne wucht, lässt sich schön bewegen des radl, nur die totem were mir zu wuchtig, aber man gewähnt sich ja an(fast) alles



Erstens weil du nicht fahren kannst.
zweitens wars Wetter heute bescheiden.
Drittens war die Tour heute viel zu kurz, siehe zweitens.
ausserdem wars rutschig ohne Ende.


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2013)

wenns wetter wieder besser wird, dann werd ich dich daran erinnern , mit dem, die tour war zu kurz ( war sie auch)


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns wetter wieder besser wird, dann werd ich dich daran erinnern , mit dem, die tour war zu kurz ( war sie auch)



Na war scho lang genug, wollt eigentlich gar nicht fahren bei dem Dreck.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenns wetter wieder besser wird, dann werd ich dich daran erinnern , mit dem, die tour war zu kurz ( war sie auch)



Na war scho lang genug, wollt eigentlich gar nicht fahren bei dem Dreck.

@LBSJörg der Maxxis am Vorderrad hielt super. Scheizz Baron, braucht kein Mensch


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ausserdem wars rutschig ohne Ende.





RolandMC schrieb:


> @LBSJörg der Maxxis am Vorderrad hielt super. Scheizz Baron, braucht kein Mensch



 - von wegen. Baron regiert


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> beim Spiel "ich fahr dich in die Notaufnahme" steht es lowfat - Frau 0:4
> Deine These scheint also nicht ganz unbegründet



 Bei mir stehts 0:2
Zählt die Nachbehandlung auch, dann siehts ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

xtr3me schrieb:


> - von wegen. Baron regiert



:d


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na war scho lang genug, wollt eigentlich gar nicht fahren bei dem Dreck.
> 
> @LBSJörg der Maxxis am Vorderrad hielt super. Scheizz Baron, braucht kein Mensch





Und stachel den Peter mal net mit der Tourlänge so an. Net das ich zufällig dabei bin wenn es sich dafür bei dir rächen will

G.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und stachel den Peter mal net mit der Tourlänge so an. Net das ich zufällig dabei bin wenn es sich dafür bei dir rächen will
> 
> G.



Das wird auf jeden Fall schrecklich werden, wenn er warm gefahren ist, ist für mich schon der Ofen aus.


----------



## S P (6. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts denn eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit eines 42a'er Maxxis Gummis mit doppelter Karkasse, bei üblicher Vergewaltigung im Vergleich zum "Der Baron 2.5" aus?

Preislich nehmen die sich ja da nicht viel.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Verschleiß oder Durchschlagschutz? Nimmt sich allerdings beides nicht viel im Vergleich zu nem 2,5er Baron. Durchschlagschutz ist imho bisschen besser, Verschleiß etwa gleich.


----------



## S P (6. Januar 2013)

Mit Durchstichen hatte ich das letzte Jahr keine Probleme gehabt. Und das mit überwiegend <1 Bar. Und die Griffigkeit des BCC ist schon beachtlich - nach 6 Monaten habe ich noch gut 80% Gummi übrig.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

Huhu. Hat jemand nen FR HT Rahmen rumliegen? =D


----------



## SuShu (6. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Huhu. Hat jemand nen FR HT Rahmen rumliegen? =D


Du kannst ja mal dein Cannon über Nacht mit meinem Supershuttlechen zusammenstellen, vielleicht kommt ja was bei raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (6. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Huhu. Hat jemand nen FR HT Rahmen rumliegen? =D



Ja, ich ...

Den krigst aber net


----------



## S P (6. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Huhu. Hat jemand nen FR HT Rahmen rumliegen? =D



Im BM wuselt ein Cheap Trick rum - der könnte doch passen.


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

hab ich gesehen, aber irgendwie siehts arg klein aus, oder?


----------



## rebirth (6. Januar 2013)

welcher wärs denn? (und wo wohnst du? )
 @Dampfsti


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Januar 2013)

@rebirth

Cheaptrick, aber größer als das im BM...

Das Schwarze im BM ist Größe M...
War ich auch schon dran, aber brauch mit meinen 184 halt ein L.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit eines 42a'er Maxxis Gummis mit doppelter Karkasse, bei üblicher Vergewaltigung im Vergleich zum "Der Baron 2.5" aus?
> 
> Preislich nehmen die sich ja da nicht viel.



Versuch mal den mit einfacher Karkasse, auch 42a aber nur (meiner) 860g bei 2,5 breite. War gestern mit dem Peter auf einer Kurztour sehr glatt durch Laubbrei und Nässe aber ich war bergab sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @rebirth
> 
> Cheaptrick, aber größer als das im BM...
> 
> ...



Cheaptrick hatte ich auch mal Guter Rahmen mit schönem flachen Lenkwinkel bei 160er Gabel.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Versuch mal den mit einfacher Karkasse, auch 42a aber nur (meiner) 860g bei 2,5 breite. War gestern mit dem Peter auf einer Kurztour sehr glatt durch Laubbrei und Nässe aber ich war bergab sehr zufrieden.



Weil ihr immer eure Wege net sauber kehrt...und beschweren wenn das Laub klitschig wird 
Und Dodem daugt Auf was für eine Gesamtgewicht haste denn etzert dein Bergabrad gebracht mit Dodem?

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil ihr immer eure Wege net sauber kehrt...und beschweren wenn das Laub klitschig wird
> Und Dodem daugt Auf was für eine Gesamtgewicht haste denn etzert dein Bergabrad gebracht mit Dodem?
> 
> G.



Wege werden erst im  Frühjahr gekehrt, aber nicht von uns.
MIt Dodem, hydraulischer Sattelstütze 15,35 Das ist ein schönes schmales Gewicht für die Austattung.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wege werden erst im  Frühjahr gekehrt, aber nicht von uns.
> MIt Dodem, hydraulischer Sattelstütze 15,35 Das ist ein schönes schmales Gewicht für die Austattung.



Ja das hört sich nach einem brauchbaren Gewicht an

G.


----------



## fusion4life (7. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wege werden erst im  Frühjahr gekehrt, aber nicht von uns.
> MIt Dodem, hydraulischer Sattelstütze 15,35 Das ist ein schönes schmales Gewicht für die Austattung.


und wieviel der aufbau mit den 15,35 kilo kostet fragen wir mal lieber nicht


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Januar 2013)

Bei Bikes redet man ja auch nicht über den Preis

Ich rechne netmal mehr zusammen...
Sonst wird mir nur schwindelig



Von euch hat net zufällig wer noch nen EC34 1 1/8" Steuersatz mit mehr als 20mm Einpresstiefe der unteren Lagerschale rumliegen?


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> und wieviel der aufbau mit den 15,35 kilo kostet fragen wir mal lieber nicht



relativ.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bei Bikes redet man ja auch nicht über den Preis
> 
> Ich rechne netmal mehr zusammen...
> Sonst wird mir nur schwindelig
> ...



Schad ich hab den originalen der drinnen war erst kürzlich verkauft. Ansonsten nur 1/5.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

War heute morgen am Brotzeittrail in einer schweren Gewissens Krise! Auf was soll man achten wenn man als Spotter an der Schlüsselstelle steht Mann oder Maschine? Hab mich fürs Nicolai entschieden und hab den Schoschi beim Nose to Boden vorbei gelassen. Dafür habe ich sein Pinion AM perfekt gehalten. Bike und Fahrer sind wohlauf.

p.s. hab mein Helius auch mal am Adlerstein schnell auf die Seite legen müssen.
Glatt wie Sau!!


----------



## JulH (8. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @_Red_
> dei neue kistn is scho ne wucht, lässt sich schön bewegen des radl, nur die totem were mir zu wuchtig, aber man gewähnt sich ja an(fast) alles


 
jo, hab mich a dran gewöhnt
und ich glab der red ist im eingewöhnen von neuen rädern saugut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> ich glab der red ist im eingewöhnen von neuen rädern saugut



Wenigstens etwas.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2013)

Die nächste Gabel ist sicher eine 888, oder Boxxer. Rein evolutionär betrachtet.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die nächste Gabel ist sicher eine 888, oder Boxxer. Rein evolutionär betrachtet.



Ne, denn Totem`s hatte ich schon 2 Stück. Ging dann wieder in die Richtung leichter. Jetzt geht`s in Richtung Komfort.
Ich werd eben nicht jünger.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2013)

Eben. Noch mehr FW wird automatisch komfortabler.


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute morgen am Brotzeittrail


Du solltest um diese Zeit Stapler schrauben!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Du solltest um diese Zeit Stapler schrauben!



Ja ja du hast ja recht! Ich hatte aber die Chance, mit einem Nicolai Urgestein eine Runde zu fahren, das lässt sich doch keiner entgehen


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Eben. Noch mehr FW wird automatisch komfortabler.



O.K. Boxxer


----------



## stroker (8. Januar 2013)

> Die nächste Gabel ist sicher eine 888, oder Boxxer. Rein evolutionär betrachtet.


 
revolutionär wär ne SID ! Gewaltige 120 Milimeter


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> revolutionär wär ne SID ! Gewaltige 120 Milimeter



Eine SID könnte ich in der Totem verstecken, so als Ersatzgabel auf dem Trail dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2013)

faule bande


----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2013)

Jedesmal wenn ich wieder in versuchung bin eines von diesen "Kindern" an die wand zu werfen, les ich in der pause bissl hier im threat, dann hab ich wieder gute laune...


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> jo, hab mich a dran gewöhnt
> und ich glab der red ist im eingewöhnen von neuen rädern saugut



hay julian was anderes, bist du in face book oder wies heist, wenn ja, dann geb  mer mal dei ei benutzer name durch, nicht für mich, sondern für ne arco lady, klein blond und hübsch, (una weizen) die hat den friedel scho paar mal nach dir gfragt


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich wieder in versuchung bin eines von diesen "Kindern" an die wand zu werfen, les ich in der pause bissl hier im threat, dann hab ich wieder gute laune...



Hoffentlich, lesen hier keine Eltern mit


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay julian was anderes, bist du in face book oder wies heist, wenn ja, dann geb  mer mal dei ei benutzer name durch, nicht für mich, sondern für ne arco lady, klein blond und hübsch, (una weizen) die hat den friedel scho paar mal nach dir gfragt




Er hat damals schon nicht auf uns hören wollen , dabei war des _»A g'mahte Wiesn«_.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich so rausschaue bin ich froh das wir heute schon gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich so rausschaue bin ich froh das wir heute schon gefahren sind.


Roth bisd blöd!???!
Do wern im Thred blonde Dussn an den Man brachd und redsd blus vom Rodfohrn???? Bin endsezdt!!!
Wos issn des für a Bunny Bedär? In Arco wohnsd doch immer under der Brüggn odder wals so billich is. Do lernd ma doch ka Bunnis kenna!!


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2013)

kaum gehts um madels, muss der bernd sein senft dazu geben


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Roth bisd blöd!???!
> Do wern im Thred blonde Dussn an den Man brachd und redsd blus vom Rodfohrn???? Bin endsezdt!!!
> Wos issn des für a Bunny Bedär? In Arco wohnsd doch immer under der Brüggn odder wals so billich is. Do lernd ma doch ka Bunnis kenna!!



Ich denk die werns bei der Armenspeisung kenna glernt hom. Die hod die Subbn ausdeild. Wie köat hod das der aus der fränkischen kummd hods gleid die deutsche Sdaadsbürgerschafd beondrogd.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Januar 2013)

Entweder wir sitzen am Rad oder in dieser Pizzeria
http://www.pizzeriapace.it/
Da gibt es neben lecker Essen auch _leckere_ Bedienungen


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

schau wie schnells do andwordn


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2013)

schneller wie ihr zwa fohrt


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

...aber wie immer fehlen Bilder 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> schneller wie ihr zwa fohrt



Ich foa blos ned schneller das ned beleidichd bisd.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...aber wie immer fehlen Bilder
> 
> G.



Immer des gleiche.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...aber wie immer fehlen Bilder
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...aber wie immer fehlen Bilder
> 
> G.


----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2013)

oh gott oh gott oh gott oh gott oh gott, soll ich euch mal meine 8.Klässler vorstellen??? mit denen könntet ihr euch glaub ich gut verstehn...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

Was bei euch alles im Trail rumsteht 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was bei euch alles im Trail rumsteht
> 
> G.



Deswegen sind es meist Geheimtrails die im Internet nicht veröffentlicht werden. Nicht aus irgendwelchen Naturschutzgründen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> oh gott oh gott oh gott oh gott oh gott, soll ich euch mal meine 8.Klässler vorstellen??? mit denen könntet ihr euch glaub ich gut verstehn...



Na, Na Herr Lehrer nun mal nicht so steif.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Deswegen sind es meist Geheimtrails die im Internet nicht veröffentlicht werden. Nicht aus irgendwelchen Naturschutzgründen.



Aha, deswegen gehen bei euch immer so große Gruppen zusammen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aha, deswegen gehen bei euch immer so große Gruppen zusammen
> 
> G.



ich schreib doch oft genug 4 Stunden und nur 5 Kilometer geschafft, das muss doch an was liegen.


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aha, deswegen gehen bei euch immer so große Gruppen zusammen
> 
> G.


Klar, sonst bestünde ständig die Gefahr, daß wir von solchen Rumstehobjekten angefallen werden


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



die hod orangenhaud und hängedidddn - wenn des dai fraa sichd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (8. Januar 2013)

Da schaut man zum ersten Mal hier rein und dann sowas. Fängt schon mal gut an .

Tut mir leid euch zu unterbrechen.  Bin vor ein paar Monaten nach Gräfenberg gezogen und suche biketechnischen und sozialen Anschluss. Gleichgesinnte finden, schöne Strecken kennenlernen, Spaß haben und was so dazu gehört. Deshalb würd ich mich gerne bei Gelegenheit bei der einen oder anderen Tour anhängen, wenns Recht ist.

Kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Jan, bin 33 Jahre alt, Informatiker und arbeite als Projektleiter in einem Unternehmen der Elektronikbranche. Fitnesszustand ist so lala, Fahrtechnik definitiv ausbaufähig, aber ich arbeite daran. Auf technisch anspruchsvollen Touren ist seitens der Mitfahrer aber etwas Geduld und Leidensfähigkeit nötig, fürchte ich. Ich würde mich als entspannten Tourenfahrer bezeichnen, Biken um des Bikens Willen und als Ausgleich zum Bürojob ohne besondere leistungssportliche Ambitionen. Neben dem MTB hab ich auch ein Rennrad, das aktuell leider ein ziemliches Schattendasein führt. Ich schraube gerne, baue meine Bikes grundsätzlich selbst auf. Wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite, bike oder an meinen Bikes herumschraube, trinke ich auch gerne mal das eine oder andere Bierchen. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mal bei euch dazu stoßen könnte.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> trinke ich auch gerne mal das eine oder andere Bierchen.


Herzlich willkommen!
Aufnahme bestanden! 
Einfach mal mitfahren. Ort und Zeit werden hier regelmäßig "geprostet".

gruß
Bernd


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> die hod orangenhaud und hängedidddn - wenn des dai fraa sichd


Hey Wolf, wachsn der etz scho die Hoor im Kupf bzw. auf die Augn?? 
Is wenigsdens alles Nadur und ka Sillikon Bomber

Hob a anners Bildla von dem Bunny gfundn:
Also do gibsd schlimmere du Hirsch!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2013)

Des werns da bald rauslöschn die Forumswächter.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des werns da bald rauslöschn die Forumswächter.



Allmächd Du machsd mer Angsd.. Des schöna Bildla...


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des werns da bald rauslöschn die Forumswächter.



gott sei dank hab ichs noch rechtzeitig gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (9. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Allmächd Du machsd mer Angsd.. Des schöna Bildla...



is des eds a bunny forum - ich glaab ich muss mi widdä öfder umschaua


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen!
> Aufnahme bestanden!



 

Grob geschätzt pro 2 Einwohner eine Brauerei, und ich hab noch kein schlechtes Bier gefunden. Schöne Gegend.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Grob geschätzt pro 2 Einwohner eine Brauerei, und ich hab noch kein schlechtes Bier gefunden. Schöne Gegend.



Mit dem Transition hast du ja schon mal das richtige Rad.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> is des eds a bunny forum - ich glaab ich muss mi widdä öfder umschaua



Na des is a blödl forum daswegen bassd du so gut do rei.


----------



## macmount (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na des is a blödl forum daswegen bassd du so gut do rei.



Ich befürchd du hosd rechd  - wann for mer denn mol a anti Angst anti Kondi , anti dechnig duer?


----------



## S P (9. Januar 2013)

Coole Idee - dann kann ich mal mit meinem Joghurtbecher antreten.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Ich befürchd du hosd rechd  - wann for mer denn mol a anti Angst anti Kondi , anti dechnig duer?



Wenn dann im Hausner Wald! Abba zu ana normoln Zeid. Also an Neidreid.
Mia müssn hald den Breia frong.


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei *g


----------



## macmount (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn dann im Hausner Wald! Abba zu ana normoln Zeid. Also an Neidreid.
> Mia müssn hald den Breia frong.



wieso muss dä bännd den wold in Hausn aufschberrn?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Januar 2013)

@Jaypeare
Hallo und willkommen!

Nachdem ich in deinem Profil folgendes gelesen habe _»Bike: Unterliegt erschreckender Fluktuation«_ und einen Blick
in dein Fotoalbum* geworfen habe, bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass du eine Seelenverwandtschaft vom Roland sein musst. 

*Sind einige sehr schöne Räder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

Hey!! ich bin ein treuer Biker alle Rahmen und Räder werden jahrelang gefahren und gepflegt.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> @Jaypeare
> Hallo und willkommen!
> 
> Nachdem ich in deinem Profil folgendes gelesen habe _»Bike: Unterliegt erschreckender Fluktuation«_ und einen Blick
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

Wieviel Eintagsfliegenjahre sind ein Menschenjahr nochmal? 

G.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in deinem Profil folgendes gelesen habe _»Bike: Unterliegt erschreckender Fluktuation«_ und einen Blick
> in dein Fotoalbum* geworfen habe, bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass du eine Seelenverwandtschaft vom Roland sein musst.



Dazu kann ich schlecht was sagen, weil ich den Roland und seine Seele (noch) nicht kenne .

Stimmt schon, da kam im Laufe der Jahre was zusammen. Das Schrauben entwickelt bei mir ein hohes Suchtpotential, besonders bei solchem Wetter wie im Moment. Mindestens einmal im Jahr fängt es dann ganz gewaltig an zu jucken .

Allerdings gehören nicht alle Bikes in meinem Album mir und es sind auch etliche davon mittlerweile verkauft (also von denen, die mir gehörten ).


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2013)

fährst du das bandit aktuell?


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2013)

Das Bandit, das Cotic, das Lynskey 29er und das CT1 stehen noch hier und werden auch einigermaßen regelmäßig bewegt.

Zusätzlich ist mir über Weihnachten "völlig zufällig"  noch ein Chumba VF2 Rahmenset ins Haus geflattert. Bin noch nicht sicher, was ich damit mache.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich schlecht was sagen, weil ich den Roland und seine Seele (noch) nicht kenne .



Von weitem sieht sie sehr schwarz aus meine Seele, bei nähern hinsehen verstärkt sich der Eindruck noch.

Ich liebe meine Mitmenschen und bin ein aufgeschlossener Typ.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

Mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuesten Projekt. Einige von euch werden die Marke kennen. Ich glaube ALDI Süd vertreibt sie.


----------



## S P (9. Januar 2013)

Aldi Süd vertreibt Heizungsrohrisolation? 

Scheens Beik Roland


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2013)

Die Kurbel scheint aber eine Fälschung zu sein....da ist die Schrift verkehrt herum drauf

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (9. Januar 2013)

Na klar, typisch Aldi Billigwahre, die können es nicht mall richtigrum beschriften


----------



## OldSchool (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuesten Projekt. Einige von euch werden die Marke kennen. Ich glaube ALDI Süd vertreibt sie.



Dass dir das nicht peinlich ist mit so einem Bonzenrad anzugeben.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2013)

Blau Elox mit Raw-Hinterbau? Den Rahmen in eine Nummer kleiner (AC) hatte ich mir auch schon mal so zusammen geklickt. Kurz vorm Bestellen hab ich dann leichtsinnigerweise auf den Preis geschaut.  Deshalb wurde es dann nur das Transition. 

Sauber, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Kurbel scheint aber eine Fälschung zu sein....da ist die Schrift verkehrt herum drauf
> 
> G.





MisterCool schrieb:


> Na klar, typisch Aldi Billigwahre, die können es nicht mall richtigrum beschriften



Ja scheint eine Fälschung zu sein, alle Schriften sind verkehrt.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Aldi Süd vertreibt Heizungsrohrisolation?
> 
> Scheens Beik Roland





Jaypeare schrieb:


> Blau Elox mit Raw-Hinterbau? Den Rahmen in eine Nummer kleiner (AC) hatte ich mir auch schon mal so zusammen geklickt. Kurz vorm Bestellen hab ich dann leichtsinnigerweise auf den Preis geschaut.  Deshalb wurde es dann nur das Transition.
> 
> Sauber, viel Spaß damit.




Ihr habt beide das Zauberwort benutzt.
*SAUBER*


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Dass dir das nicht peinlich ist mit so einem Bonzenrad anzugeben.



Wollt mich endlich wie ein Zahnarzt fühlen
Aber nein die fahren ja alle LV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollt mich endlich wie ein Zahnarzt fühlen
> Aber nein die fahren ja alle LV.


----------



## gandi85 (9. Januar 2013)

@Jaypeare: transition ist auch als absolute billigmarke verschrien 

Roland geiles teil. wenn ich mal groß bin und echter Lehrer muss ich auch mal was bissl "moderneres" kaufen...


----------



## fusion4life (9. Januar 2013)

samstag solls ja ausnahmsweise mal wieder trocken bleiben, willst da dein bike vom tschenmarkt mal ausfahren roland?Wills endlich mal in aktion sehen.werde nächste woche meine madame mal einschicken :-( dann komme ich während der prüfungszeit wenigstens nicht in versuchung :-D


----------



## fusion4life (9. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @_Jaypeare_: transition ist auch als absolute billigmarke verschrien
> 
> Roland geiles teil. wenn ich mal groß bin und echter Lehrer muss ich auch mal was bissl "moderneres" kaufen...


der roland hat doch etz dann noch ein paar bikes übrig   man kann ja bekanntlich nur ein bike auf einmal fahren


----------



## gandi85 (9. Januar 2013)

ja, aber wie schautn des aus wenn man mit nem (ner) fanes an den schlüsselstellen vorbei schiebt...
bei meinem rad denkt sich keiner was...


----------



## fusion4life (9. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ja, aber wie schautn des aus wenn man mit nem (ner) fanes an den schlüsselstellen vorbei schiebt...
> bei meinem rad denkt sich keiner was...


da muss ich doch auch durch


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: transition ist auch als absolute billigmarke verschrien
> 
> Roland geiles teil. wenn ich mal groß bin und echter Lehrer muss ich auch mal was bissl "moderneres" kaufen...



Jetzt hast erst mal eine neue Gabel und eine neue Sattelstütze, das ist ja schon fast ein neues Bike


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> samstag solls ja ausnahmsweise mal wieder trocken bleiben, willst da dein bike vom tschenmarkt mal ausfahren roland?Wills endlich mal in aktion sehen.werde nächste woche meine madame mal einschicken :-( dann komme ich während der prüfungszeit wenigstens nicht in versuchung :-D



WE Planung steht noch nicht muss auf einen 50gsten Geb. Mal sehen ie ich das unterbringe.


----------



## gandi85 (9. Januar 2013)

hab vorsichtshalber auch noch ne ersatzkettenstrebe besorgt 

nen neuen VR reifen bäucht ich mal. meiner kriegt langsam so risse


----------



## macmount (9. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal zwei Bilder von meinem neuesten Projekt. Einige von euch werden die Marke kennen. Ich glaube ALDI Süd vertreibt sie.



mit dem schraubschdogg hosd nu nix gärbärd der is ja nu niegelnagelneu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

Mit dem schweren Daunhillreifen hinten drauf ists ja jetzt voll im Fichtelgebirgsrasermodus aufgebaut

Schöne Lenkersammlung unter der Werkbank

G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> mit dem schraubschdogg hosd nu nix gärbärd der is ja nu niegelnagelneu



Der ist ja auch nur fürs Fahrradbasteln und da wird er nicht so oft gebraucht.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dem schweren Daunhillreifen hinten drauf ists ja jetzt voll im Fichtelgebirgsrasermodus aufgebaut
> 
> Schöne Lenkersammlung unter der Werkbank
> 
> G.



Ja es hat sich einiges an Fahrradteilen angesammelt aber Lenker sind scho irgenwie viele geworden.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja es hat sich einiges an Fahrradteilen angesammelt aber Lenker sind scho irgenwie viele geworden.




Fast wie Rahmen bei dir ...wirst halt immer wennst dich mal in einer Kurve verlenkt hast, es wieder auf den Lenker geschoben haben, mit dem Ergebnis ihn auszuwechseln

G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fast wie Rahmen bei dir ...wirst halt immer wennst dich mal in einer Kurve verlenkt hast, es wieder auf den Lenker geschoben haben, mit dem Ergebnis ihn auszuwechseln
> 
> G.



Ja ich wollts nicht sagen, ich hab mir gedacht lieber den Lenker bevor den Rahmen ist einfach billiger auf längere Sicht.
Es kann doch nicht nur an der Fahrtechnik liegen.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

Verdammt, wollte eigentlich heute fahren aber schon wieder Regen. Vielleicht wird noch besser dann muss halt der " Hometrail" herhalten.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Verdammt, wollte eigentlich heute fahren aber schon wieder Regen. Vielleicht wird noch besser dann muss halt der " Hometrail" herhalten.



Ich hab übriegens nächste Woche Freischicht. Also da würdich auch mal weiter weg fahren (mit dem Auto), sprich da wo Sandsteinvorkommen sind und evtl ein paar Steilhänge


G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab übriegens nächste Woche Freischicht. Also da würdich auch mal weiter weg fahren (mit dem Auto), sprich da wo Sandsteinvorkommen sind und evtl ein paar Steilhänge
> 
> 
> G.



Das würde passen, wenns Wetter passt. Ich hab da zufällig einen Tag frei
Man müsste nur einen "Local" dabeihaben. Aber da wir sich schon jemand finden der Zeit hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das würde passen, wenns Wetter passt. Ich hab da zufällig einen Tag frei
> Man müsste nur einen "Local" dabeihaben. Aber da wir sich schon jemand finden der Zeit hat.



Dann warten wir mal die wetteralen Bedingungen ab
Ja und ein wenig ein Lokal für einen Kaffee wäre ja auch net schlecht

G.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Wetter muss man ja depressiv werden. Ich hab nichts gegen Kälte, Schnee und Schlamm, aber dieses ständige feuchtkalte P***wetter lässt leider wenig Lust aufs Biken aufkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

Wann wäre denn der freie tag geplant? Evtl. hab ich da auch frei


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wann wäre denn der freie tag geplant? Evtl. hab ich da auch frei



mein freier Tag richtet sich dem dem USBJörg seinem freien Tag und der richtet sich nach dem Wetter. Also ganz einfach.


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2013)

Sandstein UND Steilhänge...das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Sandstein UND Steilhänge...das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren.



Hab ich schon fest mit gerechnet.


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn sich nächste Woche etwas Zeit finden lässt, gerne. 
Ich frage mich nur, wo LSDJörg beides (Sandstein und steil) fahren will?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wenn sich nächste Woche etwas Zeit finden lässt, gerne.
> Ich frage mich nur, wo LSDJörg beides (Sandstein und steil) fahren will?



Der STB wird dem SPDJörg schon genügen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Januar 2013)

Da wäre ich evtl auch mit dabei? Dienstagnachmittag habe ich Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wo LSDJörg beides (Sandstein und steil) fahren will?



Ich verlaß mich da voll auf die Eingeborenen

G.


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2013)

@PCBjörg: an wann dachtest du? Und zeit? Früh?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @PCBjörg: an wann dachtest du? Und zeit? Früh?



Denken mach ich erst nach dem Schreiben und wenn ich des dann nach dem Antworten drücken lesen tu.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur soweit gedacht das lediglich der Montag auf jedenfall net geht, weil ich Sonntag Nacht noch werkeln muß

G.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2013)

Ihr macht mich schon wieder nervös. wie wär´s mit dem wochenende, wo nichtstaplerschrauber und großkonzernmitarbeiter auch eine chance haben?


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2013)

großkonzernmitarbeiter sind doch flexibel, oder?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @PCBjörg: an wann dachtest du? Und zeit? Früh?



Nun mal langsam! Wir müssen ihn jetzt erst mal aus dem Wald locken. K.A. ober er die Zivilisation wie wir sie kennen schon verarbeiten kann. Ich hab mal gelesen das erst 1986 der aufrechte Gang im Fichtelgebirge eingeführt wurde.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich schon wieder nervös. wie wär´s mit dem wochenende, wo nichtstaplerschrauber und großkonzernmitarbeiter auch eine chance haben?



Hey!! Konnte mich heute erst um 15.00 Uhr freimachen um eine Runde auf dem verbotenen Berg zu drehen.
Fuhr dann leider auch durch dichtes Schneetreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> großkonzernmitarbeiter sind doch flexibel, oder?



Alle die *ICH* kenne schon nur dieser eine hier muss in einer "besonderen" Abteilung hocken.


----------



## S P (10. Januar 2013)

Das sind alles ganz seltsame Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nun mal langsam! Wir müssen ihn jetzt erst mal aus dem Wald locken. K.A. ober er die Zivilisation wie wir sie kennen schon verarbeiten kann. Ich hab mal gelesen das erst 1986 der aufrechte Gang im Fichtelgebirge eingeführt wurde.



Ja da kann ich mich noch genau dran erinnern, an 1986, als wir bereits als hochentwickelte Energiewesen nur noch schwebten...ahhh war das ein Traum 
Mußten dann aber tatsächlich wieder diesen ordinären aufrechten Gang zurückübernehmen, da wie du schon schreibst, das in der normalen Zivilisation zu Verarbeitungsproblemen führte
Jaja, lang ists her.......

G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da kann ich mich noch genau dran erinnern, an 1986, als wir bereits als hochentwickelte Energiewesen nur noch schwebten...ahhh war das ein Traum
> G.



Auf einem Maxxispolster?


----------



## JulH (11. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay julian was anderes, bist du in face book oder wies heist, wenn ja, dann geb mer mal dei ei benutzer name durch, nicht für mich, sondern für ne arco lady, klein blond und hübsch, (una weizen) die hat den friedel scho paar mal nach dir gfragt


 
So richtig kann ich mich gar nimmer an sie erinnern, aber blond und hübsch war se glab ich
da müsst ich ja fast no weng italienisch lernen, wenn ma im märz nunder fahrn.
Hab mein rihtigen namen in facebook
Der friedel kann ihn ja mal weitergeben


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

Geht heute was? Bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne! 
Muss bis Mittag arbeiten dann könnte ich.


----------



## Cellini (11. Januar 2013)

Moin, ja ich hätt Bock auf ne kleine Runde. Gib Bescheid wann und wo...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Moin, ja ich hätt Bock auf ne kleine Runde. Gib Bescheid wann und wo...



Mach mer 14.00 Matterhorn?
Geil, da kannst gleich deinen neuen Dämpfer testen.


----------



## fusion4life (11. Januar 2013)

wär auch dabei,kannst du mich evtl mitnehmen, roland?


----------



## Cellini (11. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mach mer 14.00 Matterhorn?
> Geil, da kannst gleich deinen neuen Dämpfer testen.



Super, bis später!


----------



## gandi85 (11. Januar 2013)

wie siehts morgen aus?
hätte den vormittag frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wär auch dabei,kannst du mich evtl mitnehmen, roland?



Wenn du um 13.30 Uhr da bist, kein Problem.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

martina u ich werden morgen stb hinteren bereich fohren und evt paat fotos machen, falls der wolfi oder basti (wenn er lust hat) ned guiden kann muss ich mal versuchen die stellen allans zu finden. fränkische liegt schnee u die wege sen wahrscheinlich wieder wickie wickie, dan lieber ohne schnee uns laubfreier sandstein trail


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> So richtig kann ich mich gar nimmer an sie erinnern, aber blond und hübsch war se glab ich
> da müsst ich ja fast no weng italienisch lernen, wenn ma im märz nunder fahrn.
> Hab mein rihtigen namen in facebook
> Der friedel kann ihn ja mal weitergeben



ich glaub vor uns kommt der master a nemmer nach arco, dann kannst es ihr selbst besorgen


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2013)

Basti würde schon, wenn er nicht unterwegs wäre. 
Bin die letzten 3 Wochen nicht einmal zum 2rad fahren gekommen. Dafür habe ich aktuell Spaß mit dem hier.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Basti würde schon, wenn er nicht unterwegs wäre.
> Bin die letzten 3 Wochen nicht einmal zum 2rad fahren gekommen. Dafür habe ich aktuell Spaß mit dem hier.



All Mountain oder schon Enduro


----------



## S P (11. Januar 2013)

Mit den Reifen aktuell? Eher All Mountain 
Wenn ich dann MT's auf Dotz Pharao montiere, dann Enduro+.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen stb hinteren bereich fohren und evt paat fotos machen, falls der wolfi oder basti (wenn er lust hat) ned guiden kann muss ich mal versuchen die stellen allans zu finden. fränkische liegt schnee u die wege sen wahrscheinlich wieder wickie wickie, dan lieber ohne schnee uns laubfreier sandstein trail



Würde mich da anschließen wollen. Weiß nicht genau was du mit hinterem Bereich meinst, aber bisschen guiden könnte ich dann auch...

Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2013)

*Ja is denn scho wieder Weihnachten?*??












Samsdooch odda Sunndooch hädd ich a mend a Zeid...


----------



## JulH (11. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich glaub vor uns kommt der master a nemmer nach arco, dann kannst es ihr selbst besorgen


 
ich denk nur an facebook namen austauschen und du scho wida ans besorgen
da schaut ma a wochn nimma ins forum und dann sieht ma naggerde aufn trail, lauter neue räder und wird a noch verkuppelt


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Würde mich da anschließen wollen. Weiß nicht genau was du mit hinterem Bereich meinst, aber bisschen guiden könnte ich dann auch...
> 
> Wieviel Uhr wollt ihr fahren?



super ich werd so um 1100uhr mal am parkpl sein


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

@Dampfsti werd a schöns radel


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> super ich werd so um 1100uhr mal am parkpl sein



vorne am Steinbrüchlein oder hinter Wendelstein am alten Kanal?


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2013)

@Damfsti: das sieht sehr kompakt aus. wird sicher ein tolles spielbike.
und rote lenker sind der neue Trend!


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> vorne am Steinbrüchlein oder hinter Wendelstein am alten Kanal?



vorna am stb


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ....
> und rote lenker sind der neue Trend!



Naja, der RolandTCR hat sich scheinbar öfter damit verlenkt. Zumindest ist sein Roter schon unter die Werkbank zum Verstauben gelandet

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

Nein ABSJörg der hat mir zu viel Rise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (11. Januar 2013)

@Dampfsti:

kauf Dir lieber mal nen neuen Teppich


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der RolandTCR hat sich scheinbar öfter damit verlenkt. Zumindest ist sein Roter schon unter die Werkbank zum Verstauben gelandet
> 
> G.


das muss noch nicht viel heissen. Einen Lenker hat Mr. Schlagschrauber in 10 Sekunden gewechselt. Also nur eine Kleinigkeit länger als ein Rahmenwechsel


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> super ich werd so um 1100uhr mal am parkpl sein



Werde dann auch mal vorbeischaun, muss euch aber eventuell etwas früher verlassen


----------



## Milan0 (11. Januar 2013)

Wollte schon nach dem Vorturner Fragen 

Dann um 11 am Parkplatz


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> das muss noch nicht viel heissen. Einen Lenker hat Mr. Schlagschrauber in 10 Sekunden gewechselt. Also nur eine Kleinigkeit länger als ein Rahmenwechsel



Ja mittlerweile liegen die Zeiten für Rahmen oder Lenker wechsel fast gleichauf.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> @Damfsti: das sieht sehr kompakt aus. wird sicher ein tolles spielbike.
> und rote lenker sind der neue Trend!


 

Ja ist recht kompakt, 405er Kettenstreben, 595 Oberrohr, 440 Sitzrohr.
Dazu nen 50er oder 60er Vorbau und ne 160er Lyrik und fertig ist das Spiel und Spaßrad

Wills mit den leichteren Rädern auch zum Touren nutzen...
Bin ja gspannt wie sichs da so schlägt

Trend hin oder her, der Lenker passt wunderbar zur 150er KS Sattelstütze und zu den roten Naben
N paar Farbklekse braucht so ein Bike schon
Allerdings ist die Gabel leider weiß, aber bei nem guten Angebot muss ma halt zuschlagen
  @stroker geht net, lieber neue/s Bike/s wie nen neuen Teppich 

  @_peter metz_ 
bin morgen dabei.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2013)

also dann bis morgen


----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

Schöne "Tour" heute, ganz nach dem Motto: Autschhhhhh!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2013)

Das wichtigste Bild zuerst, muss jetzt fort. nach einem gigantischen Drop X Up to Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

Ach duuuuu ***********************. Hab echt gedacht der ist hin...


----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

Kannst du bitte noch ne Sprechblase bei mir hin machen: "Ich glaub du bist zu langsam...."

Meiner Meinung nach IBC Foto der Woche.


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Bild zuerst, muss jetzt fort. nach einem gigantischen Drop X Up to Boden



autsch, alles heile geblieben hoff ich, wir hatten nur drei reinis


----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

Ihm geht's gut. Er war auch nicht der einzige der ne Geschmacksprobe vom Sandboden genommen hat. Aber schaut schon sehr gut aus...


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)

das ist ja auch die blödeste Ecke zum droppen. Schön in's flache. Da waren die zwei Drops bei uns schon wesentlich professioneller


----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

ein gutes gelbes fahrrad hälts aus  
Des geht schon, hier wars nur eine Verkettung unglücklicher Zustände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2013)

Wer wirft denn da seine Fanes rum???


Coole Tour heute 

Ich muss unbedingt das Originalfett aus der Hammerschmidt entfernen...

Baah bei der Kält is des scho krass wie hadd des tretn geht in der 2. Stufn...


Ich hab ja heut zum Glück kan "Reini" gmacht, nur an aufgfanga
War aber n sauberer Abstieg, fast wie Bockspringen

Dafür hat mir der Peter n paar kleine Drops gezeigt, die richtig schön fluffig waren mit der Fanes


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2013)

schöne Bilder, des Dropbild hab ich mir glei mal geklaut...


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)

ich kann dir das Original noch irgendwo hin kopieren oder mailen.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2013)

ne langt scho, habs aus deinem Album schon gespeichert 
Viel schärfer wirds eh net werden oder?


----------



## fusion4life (12. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Bild zuerst, muss jetzt fort. nach einem gigantischen Drop X Up to Boden


danke roland...orsch 
hoffe du lädst wenigstens noch a gscheites bild von mir hoch!net nur wieder die guten bilder von dir hochladen und unsere guten weglassen, damit du besser dastehst ;-)


----------



## S P (12. Januar 2013)

Wo bist denn da runter gebollerd?


----------



## fusion4life (12. Januar 2013)

vorher bei dem kleinen drop, war einfach nur dilletanti meinerseits und der drop war zu klein für den x-up :-D :-D :-D


----------



## S P (12. Januar 2013)

Sowas fährt man doch runter - und dropt nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> damit du besser dastehst ;-)


...aber er steht wenigstens!!!

PS: Aber ganz ungefährlich schaut da deine Kopfhaltung wirklich nicht aus. Hätte auch blöd ausgehen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (12. Januar 2013)

gefahren bin ichs danach auch nochmal!


----------



## fusion4life (12. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...aber er steht wenigstens!!!
> 
> PS: Aber ganz ungefährlich schaut da deine Kopfhaltung wirklich nicht aus. Hätte auch blöd ausgehen können!


hab doch nen helm auf


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hab doch nen helm auf


Ja dann.....

Schuld am Sturz waren bestimmt die weichen Sitzstreben an der Fanes! Beim Ausfedern der selbigen hats dich einfach über den Lenker gefeuert! Also nicht dein Fehler sondern der vom Jürgen!!!


----------



## gandi85 (12. Januar 2013)

des bild schick ich dir definitiv als poster zum geburtstag.
und wennst bei der nächsten tour ned mei rad den berg nauf trägst, schick ichs deiner mutter.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hab doch nen helm auf



schon, aber keinen Integralhelm + Leatt-Brace, für genau sowas sind die Teile da.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wo bist denn da runter gebollerd?



meintest du mein Foto? Das ist an dem Spielplatz vor der Hütte, noch vor der Autobahn. Hinter dem dicken Baum links kann man oben auf dem Grat anfahren, dann linksrum Hinterrad versetzen und durch die Wurzeln runter.


----------



## S P (12. Januar 2013)

Nein, meinte Fusion4life.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Januar 2013)

War ne schöne Tour. Paar Hausaufgaben stehen noch aus.

Der letzte Abstieg war sicher filmreif


----------



## rebirth (12. Januar 2013)

@RolandMC wie siehts morgen bei dir aus? Hab zwar noch keine antwort von @iquilibrium ich geh aber mal davon aus das er auch zeit/lust hat auf eine kleine "technotour" bei dir oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (12. Januar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> schon, aber keinen Integralhelm + Leatt-Brace, für genau sowas sind die Teile da.


hab ich mir heut nach dem sturz auch gedacht, da wär ein full face nicht schlecht


----------



## microbat (13. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_ wie siehts morgen bei dir aus? Hab zwar noch keine antwort von @_iquilibrium_ ich geh aber mal davon aus das er auch zeit/lust hat auf eine kleine "technotour" bei dir oder so..


 

Koordinaten + Uhrzeit ?


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2013)

@topolino ich dacht an ne session bei leutenbach, aber erstma warten was der roland spricht. alleine kenn ich mich ja net aus ^^ 
 @RolandMC hab den vorderen bremssattel ma zerlegt weil ich dacht das da evtl was "nass" ist. Die dichtungen sehen eigentlich super aus...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

Also des schaut ja mal echt gut aus


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...aber er steht wenigstens!!!
> 
> PS: Aber ganz ungefährlich schaut da deine Kopfhaltung wirklich nicht aus. Hätte auch blöd ausgehen können!



Also wie er mit dem Helm gegen den Baum ist hab ich schon gedacht, sagra hoffentlich ist nichts passiert. Aber dann dachte ich wieder er studiert ja also Hirnverletzung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

War dann aber stolz auf ihn, als er es auf vielseitiges drängen noch mal fuhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @topolino ich dacht an ne session bei leutenbach, aber erstma warten was der roland spricht. alleine kenn ich mich ja net aus ^^
> @RolandMC hab den vorderen bremssattel ma zerlegt weil ich dacht das da evtl was "nass" ist. Die dichtungen sehen eigentlich super aus...



Fahr blos was kurzes ab Matterhorn, 2 Trails und wieder weg.
Bin erst um 3.00 rum heimgekommen und dementsprechend irgendwie unfit und unlustig.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Ui, hier ist ja die volle Action im Gange Das beste an dem Burzlbaumbild das, da jäh von einem Baum unterbrochen wird, ist aber das Mänchen das oben steht.
Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob es, man beachte besonders die Handhaltung, mehr einem Playmobil- oder einem Legomänchen ähnält

G.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr blos was kurzes ab Matterhorn, 2 Trails und wieder weg.
> Bin erst um 3.00 rum heimgekommen und dementsprechend irgendwie unfit und unlustig.



Wann fährst du fährst du, oder bist du schon wieder zurück?


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wo dus sagst, ich würd sagen playmobil


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also des schaut ja mal echt gut aus


 
Des wars auch
Adrenalin garantiert

Die Landung war auf jeden Fall wesentlich plüschiger als ich gedacht hab.

Kommentar nach dem Drop:
"Sag mal gibt's den (Angst) Schalter zum Bike dazu, oder wo hast du den her??"


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2013)

das männchen bin ich. reine schockstarre, da ich ihn überredet hab da runter zu springen. hab gedacht ich hätt ihn aufm gewissen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des wars auch
> Adrenalin garantiert
> 
> Die Landung war auf jeden Fall wesentlich plüschiger als ich gedacht hab.
> ...



Seit wenn springt ihr sowas Das geht doch bestimmt auch zu Fahren und ein wenig hinterradvesetzen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seit wenn springt ihr sowas Das geht doch bestimmt auch zu Fahren und ein wenig hinterradvesetzen
> 
> G.


 Der Fahrer kommt ja auch aus deiner Gegend. 
Ich glaube bei uns ist das Droppen laut einem Gesetzesbeschluss von 1910 verboten worden, da die Bodenverdichtung durch springen wesentlich höher ist.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wann fährst du fährst du, oder bist du schon wieder zurück?



War schon unterwegs, Breyer war dabei. Nur kurz weite Anfahrt wäre nicht lohnenswert gewesen.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2013)

Der Boden wird bei uns aber nicht durch die reifen verdichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian_4.0 (13. Januar 2013)

Sers Jungs,

haben ein Video von der Megavalanche in Reunion zusammen geschnitten:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/293615/

@ Roland: Des Fanes war des perfekte Bike dafür  Nur leider hats mir zum Schluss des Rennens zwei Speichen zerlegt 

Grüße aus Bamberch


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Fahrer kommt ja auch aus deiner Gegend.
> Ich glaube bei uns ist das Droppen laut einem Gesetzesbeschluss von 1910 verboten worden, da die Bodenverdichtung durch springen wesentlich höher ist.



Das Gesetz wurde doch 1983 mit Einführung der Stollenreifen fürs Fahrrad wieder aufgehoben. Da der Boden dadurch in der Landezone aufgerissen und perfekt durchlüftet wird und anfliegenden Natursamen noch mehr alt bietet.
Du mußt halt ab und zu mal unter Neuigkeiten ins BBFtGb, dem Bürgelich Bayrischen Fahrtechnikgestzbuch schauen.

G.


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2013)

julian


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Sers Jungs,
> 
> haben ein Video von der Megavalanche in Reunion zusammen geschnitten:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/293615/
> ...



 Julian, Daniel war bestimmt geil dort. Schönes Video. Ihr müsst mal mit euerem Training aufhören nicht das die Schultern noch zu breit werden für die fränkischen Trails.
War der Metzn Peter auch dabei? Die Maus im Eimer mit dem langen Rüssel schaut genauso aus.
Denke auch das das Fanes mit dem langen Radstand für solche Endurorennen Top ist.


----------



## Cellini (13. Januar 2013)

Cooles Video!!!


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2013)

War der Metzn Peter auch dabei? Die Maus im Eimer mit dem langen Rüssel schaut genauso aus.


ja, du hättest die maus ned sei können, sonst häts ned nein eimer gpasst


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> War der Metzn Peter auch dabei? Die Maus im Eimer mit dem langen Rüssel schaut genauso aus.
> 
> 
> ja, du hättest die maus ned sei können, sonst häts ned nein eimer gpasst



Orsch


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

@andi1
O.K. dann mal die guten Bilder von dir.


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2013)

voll die profibilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

einige andere


----------



## Cellini (13. Januar 2013)

Alutech ist einfach die Macht!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> einige andere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh schon, da können einige wieder einen Drop micht von einer Abfahrt unterscheiden

G.


----------



## Cellini (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ixh seh schon, da können einige wieder einen Drop micht von einer Abfahrt unterscheiden
> 
> G.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2013)

Was ist gelb und fliegt? Die Luftpost...


----------



## SickDropingShit (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, da können einige wieder einen Drop micht von einer Abfahrt unterscheiden
> 
> G.


 du nimmst mir meinen Post weg 

Ich würde vllt. auch mal versuchen diese Woche mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, da können einige wieder einen Drop micht von einer Abfahrt unterscheiden
> 
> G.





SickDropingShit schrieb:


> du nimmst mir meinen Post weg



Ihr habt keine Ahnung! 
Mindestens ein Rad muss den Boden berühren, sonst ist es keine saubere »Befahrung«. 
Dropen ist doch nur eine hinterfotzige Technik, um vor einer fahrtechnischen Herausforderung zu kneifen.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2013)

Oder sich das Genickzubrechen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dropen ist doch nur eine hinterfotzige Technik, um vor einer fahrtechnischen Herausforderung zu kneifen.



gut, dann _fahr_ doch mal die zwei Stellen vom Sven


----------



## fusion4life (13. Januar 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Alutech ist einfach die Macht!


der roland stellt alutech blos wieder so schlecht dar, weil ers eins verkauft hat . er hätte ja wenigstens ein gescheites foto von mir hochladen können


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> er hätte ja wenigstens ein gescheites foto von mir hochladen können



Hat er doch!!!


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Januar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> gut, dann _fahr_ doch mal die zwei Stellen vom Sven



Wenn ich mal in Svens Alter komme, dann werde ich die beiden Stellen fahren. 
Ganz sicher  versprochen!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

*Das waren die besten Bilder ausserdem stelle ich ja Alutech nicht ins schlechte Licht* Wenn ein Porsche auf der Autobahn nur 60 fährt ist ja auch nicht der Porsche schuld.



fusion4life schrieb:


> der roland stellt alutech blos wieder so schlecht dar, weil ers eins verkauft hat . er hätte ja wenigstens ein gescheites foto von mir hochladen können


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> der roland stellt alutech blos wieder so schlecht dar, weil ers eins verkauft hat . er hätte ja wenigstens ein gescheites foto von mir hochladen können



Ich habe mein Fanes doch noch


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ihr habt keine Ahnung!
> Mindestens ein Rad muss den Boden berühren, sonst ist es keine saubere »Befahrung«.
> Dropen ist doch nur eine hinterfotzige Technik, um vor einer fahrtechnischen Herausforderung zu kneifen.



Immer diese Schlüsselstellen Überspringer. Ts ts


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wir brauchen mal nen Drop-Lehrgang vom sven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie hör ich in ein paar wenigen, nicht repräsentativen Beiträgen, über mir so kommische blubblublub Geräusche von irgendwas von fahren und Reifen und Luft. Aber es kommt hier nur blublublub und so an

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

Das kann nur an euerem veralteten kabelnetz liegen das du meine qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträge nicht lesen bzw. Verstehen kannst.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie hör ich in ein paar wenigen, nicht repräsentativen Beiträgen, über mir so kommische blubblublub Geräusche von irgendwas von fahren und Reifen und Luft. Aber es kommt hier nur blublublub und so an
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das kann nur an euerem veralteten kabelnetz liegen das du meine qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträge nicht lesen bzw. Verstehen kannst.



Was sind Kabel??? Wir übertragen alles durch raumzeitgebundene Elektronstringfluktitionen.
Und jetzt kümmere dich lieber mal um gutes Wetter

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und jetzt kümmere dich lieber mal um gutes Wetter
> 
> G.



Baron


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Baron



Grip ist egal, das mach ich durch übermäßig gute Fahrtechhnik wieder wet

Ich will warme Tempraturen

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir brauchen mal nen Drop-Lehrgang vom sven...


 
Kein Problem, ich nehm 30 die Stunde
Über Gruppenpreise kann man noch reden




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Grip ist egal, das mach ich durch übermäßig gute Fahrtechhnik wieder wet
> 
> Ich will warme Tempraturen
> 
> G.


 

Wie, hast du bei deiner übermäßig guten Fahrtechnik so viel Angst, dass du die Steine gleich wieder *"Wet" *machst???
So wird des fei nix mit dem "Trockengrip"
Da helfen dann auch die warmen Temperaturen nix


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Grip ist egal, das mach ich durch übermäßig gute Fahrtechhnik wieder wet
> 
> Ich will warme Tempraturen
> 
> G.


Warme Temperaturen gibts im Moment nur vor dem Ofen, übermäßig gute Fahrtechnik hab ich nicht muss deshalb mehr mit dem Material machen.

Leitspruch:
man muss auch mit gutem Material schlecht fahren können.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

Siehste, deswegen überfahr ich dann die techisch anspruchsvollen Stellen einfach mit den Reifen in der Luft Da braucht man auch net diesen ominösen Grip von dem alle reden

G.


----------



## SickDropingShit (13. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warme Temperaturen gibts im Moment nur vor dem Ofen, übermäßig gute Fahrtechnik hab ich nicht muss deshalb mehr mit dem Material machen.
> 
> Leitspruch:
> man muss auch mit gutem Material schlecht fahren können.


 
Werter Fahrradvorbesitzer, ist es iO wenn ich diesen Satz für meine Signatur klaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

SickDropingShit schrieb:


> Werter Fahrradvorbesitzer, ist es iO wenn ich diesen Satz für meine Signatur klaue



Kein Problem!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

Also von März bis Oktober, erst mal.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich nehm 30 die Stunde
> Über Gruppenpreise kann man noch reden
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

Das Breyerlein gestern am Jäge.
Gut gefahren das ganze. Nur am Gesichtsausdruck muss er noch arbeiten.


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Dachte, es liegt Schnee bei euch?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

Ha ich schonmal erwähnt das ich diesen gefärlichen Jägersteig hasse

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ha ich schonmal erwähnt das ich diesen gefärlichen Jägersteig hasse
> 
> G.



Ja, beim letzten Geländer Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Dachte, es liegt Schnee bei euch?



Nein, aber bald


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Als ich am Sa nach N gefahren bin, lag bis höhe Münchberg Schnee. Danach war es grün.

Noch was von gestern...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Als ich am Sa nach N gefahren bin, lag bis höhe Münchberg Schnee. Danach war es grün.
> 
> Noch was von gestern...



Ah du bist wieder da.
Schöne Stellen schön gefahren, aber zu viele HT`s


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Bin noch etwas grobmotorisch unterwegs. Drei Wochen Bike Abstinenz hinterlassen doch einige Defizite. 

Wird aber wieder. 

Waren gestern ein paar nette, neue Stellen dabei. STB ist schon sehr vielseitig.
Ich bräuchte noch eine Konstruktion, um ein GorillaPod mit meinem Smartphone zu verbinden. Dann wären wackelfreie Aufnahmen drin. Aber scheinbar gibt es sowas noch nicht.

Edit: Gibts doch.... nennt sich Joby GripTight


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Als ich am Sa nach N gefahren bin, lag bis höhe Münchberg Schnee. Danach war es grün.
> 
> Noch was von gestern...



Sehr schön, habs mir gleich als Vorbereitung 5 mal angesehen

In der Gegend scheint einer seine alten Räder ohne Federrung billig rauszuschmeißen

G.


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich wird das kein Trend.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2013)

Da schau her der verlorene Sohn ist zurück gekehrt.

Softlurch schön gefahren


----------



## lowfat (14. Januar 2013)

kaum ist man mal zwei Tage mit Virus im Bett, da geht´s hier schon wieder voll rund. Sehr schöne Bilder und vid! 
Die Dampfsti-Stelle tät mich auch interessieren


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> kaum ist man mal zwei Tage mit Virus im Bett, da geht´s hier schon wieder voll rund. Sehr schöne Bilder und vid!
> Die Dampfsti-Stelle tät mich auch interessieren



Komischer Name für eine Frau. Virus, ist das Osteuropäisch?


----------



## lowfat (14. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komischer Name für eine Frau. Virus, ist das Osteuropäisch?



die sache mit ihr hat zwei seiten: sie quatsch nicht viel  nimmt einen dafür aber ganz schön ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Komischer Name für eine Frau. Virus, ist das Osteuropäisch?





Hab jetzt eben im eigenen hiesigen Sandgelände ein wenig mein Rad ausprobiert. Ist bei euch der Boden auch zu Sandeis gefroren? 
Glaub das wird spannend da unten im fränkischen Ausland

Hab ich mir nommal ein paar mal dieses Video als Vorbereitung hier angeguggt....und wenn ich schon seh wie Wolfi da mit dem Vorderrad steht




G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

Bin gespannt ob der Maxxis auch genau an derselben Stelle steht.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eben im eigenen hiesigen Sandgelände ein wenig mein Rad ausprobiert. Ist bei euch der Boden auch zu Sandeis gefroren?
> Glaub das wird spannend da unten im fränkischen Ausland
> 
> Hab ich mir nommal ein paar mal dieses Video als Vorbereitung hier angeguggt....und wenn ich schon seh wie Wolfi da mit dem Vorderrad steht
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob der Maxxis auch genau an derselben Stelle steht.



So Sachen, wo man sich gleich mal den Lenker und die Schulter an so einem völlig deplatziert stehenden Baum brechen kann, lehne ich kathegorisch ab

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So Sachen, wo man sich gleich mal den Lenker und die Schulter an so einem völlig deplatziert stehenden Baum brechen kann, lehne ich kathegorisch ab
> 
> G.



Du wirst sehen das tut gar nicht so weh.


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Dem Baum...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

....oder dem Lenker 

G.


----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Du musst den Baum als Sicherungselement sehen - quasi in der passiven Sicherungskette. Der ist immer für dich da.


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist bei euch der Boden auch zu Sandeis gefroren?


Nein, bei uns wird sehr viel Wert auf perfekte Trailpflege gelegt! 
Mag sein, dass das bei euch anders ist


----------



## microbat (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Du musst den Baum als Sicherungselement sehen - quasi in der passiven Sicherungskette. Der ist immer für dich da.


 

geschmeidiges an den Baum klatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein, bei uns wird sehr viel Wert auf perfekte Trailpflege gelegt!
> Mag sein, dass das bei euch anders ist



Ja da mußte wissen das ich da rechte einsam dasteh und alle Frieeridegebiete gleichzeitig in bester Pflege zu halten ist da recht schwer 
Besonders bei dem harten Männerklima in unserer Gegend, das ist nicht so einfach wie bei euch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Du musst den Baum als Sicherungselement sehen - quasi in der passiven Sicherungskette. Der ist immer für dich da.



Sollt ich mir ein Chrashpad mitnehmen und vorher am Baum befestigen

G.


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sollt ich mir ein Chrashpad mitnehmen und vorher am Baum befestigen
> 
> G.



gute idee, dann trau ich mich auch mal was zu fahren


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sollt ich mir ein Chrashpad mitnehmen und vorher am Baum befestigen
> 
> G.


 
Die Stelle is doch garnet so schwer Jörg... Da gibt's kniffligere Sachen
Der Wolfi fährt doch ausserdem n Hardtail

Du und dein Schwerpunktoptimiertes Nicolai sollten doch da ganz einfach runterfahren...
Meine Fanes schafft das doch auch


HT im STB wird irgendwie schon zum Trend


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Die Stelle is doch garnet so schwer Jörg... Da gibt's kniffligere Sachen
> Der Wolfi fährt doch ausserdem n Hardtail
> 
> Du und dein Schwerpunktoptimiertes Nicolai sollten doch da ganz einfach runterfahren...
> ...



Du weißt doch mit dem Hardtail geht alles viel leichter....und der Schwerpunkt von meiner Golflichtmaschine, der zieht mich nur nach unten...auf dem geraden Weg

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du weißt doch mit dem Hardtail geht alles viel leichter....und der Schwerpunkt von meiner Golflichtmaschine, der zieht mich nur nach unten...auf dem geraden Weg
> 
> G.



Nimm mal lieber 1-2Bouldermatten mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Januar 2013)

Bäume sind wichtig! Siehe Ar***lochtrail in Boddensta.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da mußte wissen das ich da rechte einsam dasteh und alle Frieeridegebiete gleichzeitig in bester Pflege zu halten ist da recht schwer
> Besonders bei dem harten Männerklima in unserer Gegend, das ist nicht so einfach wie bei euch
> 
> G.



WEnns schneit kannst ja mit dem Rentier schlitten kommen.


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bäume sind wichtig! Siehe Ar***lochtrail in Boddensta.



der müsste doch jetzt trocken gefroren sein


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nimm mal lieber 1-2Bouldermatten mit.



Ich mach das OldSchool und häng nur einen Teppich ran




> Bäume sind wichtig! .......



Jepp, sagt mein Ofen auch immer

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich mach das OldSchool und häng nur einen Teppich ran


Die liegen dann immer als Müll im Wald






LB Jörg schrieb:


> , sagt mein Ofen auch immer
> G.



Meiner auch, vor allem wenn gscheid kold is.


----------



## gandi85 (15. Januar 2013)

@roland: sag bitte ned, dass du vom biken gekommen bist?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @roland: sag bitte ned, dass du vom biken gekommen bist?



Vom STB,  musste aber leider früher heim.


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vom STB,  musste aber leider früher heim.



hast wieder was kaputt gmacht


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast wieder was kaputt gmacht



Ne beruflich, war aber heute ausserdem nicht mein Tag als mir gesagt wurde meine Gabel hat eine schlechte Dämpfung. Und das von einem Pitch Kollegen.


----------



## gandi85 (15. Januar 2013)

Wie oft du biken gehst, wahnsinn.


Neuer Berufswunsch: "Papa, wenn ich groß bin will ich Roland werden..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne beruflich, war aber heute ausserdem nicht mein Tag als mir gesagt wurde meine Gabel hat eine schlechte Dämpfung. Und das von einem Pitch Kollegen.





Aber du hast dir heute auch mein







verdient!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne beruflich, war aber heute ausserdem nicht mein Tag als mir gesagt wurde meine Gabel hat eine schlechte Dämpfung. Und das von einem Pitch Kollegen.



Waaaas, ne schlechte Dämpfung hat sie zu dem Eintauchproblem auch noch
Hatte ich heut bei der Kälta aber auch bei meiner Gabel...hat der Pitchkollege auch bestätigt das sie viiiiel zu weich ist

Aber ein "Sauber" hab ich auch noch bekommen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

Kleine Auswahl von heute.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Januar 2013)

Wie schnell die 4½ Stunden am STB wieder vergangen sind  unglaublich. 
Durch das ganze _völlig unnötige_ Technik-Gelaber (Gabel- und Dämpfersetups)
sind wir leider nur wenig zum Fahren gekommen. 
Ich glaub es geht schon wieder hier weiter  


Auch wenn er es selbst jetzt nicht so gern hören wird, der Steven entwickelt sich immer
mehr zum Streber.  Macht neben den üblichen Hausaufgaben jetzt schon Fleißarbeiten. 
Fährt alles was man ihm sagt ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 
Ausreden wegen tatsächlich vorhandenen Materialnachteile kennt er nicht. 


PS
Der Basti mit seiner blöden Baumstammabfahrt geht mir auf den Geist.


----------



## S P (15. Januar 2013)

Baumstumpf!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt hab leider kein Bild vom Steven. Respekt.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Januar 2013)

Der Flow-Style vom Jörg an der Klippe 
Ich sag nur sauber!



S P schrieb:


> Baumstumpf!


OK, einigen wir uns auf Baumstümpfchen!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

Da sieht man gleich oben wer viel Ersatzluft im Vorderreifen hat und wer das erfordernde Minnimum unterschreitet
Mit soweing Luft würd ich 100mal ununterbrochen über diesen depperten Baumstumpf fahren..tsss

Ist das vierte Bild das wo ich den DH Modus angeschalten hab?....weil der Wolfimodus viel zu schwer zu kontrollieren ist Weils netmal unscharf ist

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

Ja ist es, das ist der nur schnell drüber über die Stelle. Der Foto macht geniale Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Flow-Style vom Jörg an der Klippe
> Ich sag nur sauber!


Oh ja, das schaut gut aus. Sehr schön  
Die Linie hab ich auch schon überlegt, trau mich aber nicht  Wenn man da einen Fehler macht tuts ganz schnell ganz weh. Ein Pneumothorax ist genug Lebenserfahrung


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Hmmh...da harperts noch mit der Putertechnik

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich mich noch etwas damit befassen. Ist für die Zukunft ein schönes Gimmick.
hab das gleiche von dir auch noch mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

Jetzt gehts....aber verkehrtrum

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab das gleiche von dir auch noch mal.



Zeiiiiigeeeeen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Januar 2013)

So, die zeigbaren eek Stücke von heute mal zammgschniddn.

HD Version sollte bald anklickbar sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

@ RolandXYungelöst: Wir sollten ihm mal sein I-Fone imitat wegnehemen

G.


----------



## S P (15. Januar 2013)

Sind doch ein paar nette Scenen dabei. Wer hat die Anzahl an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mitgezählt?


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2013)

oh mei jörg, warum stocherst denn so bei dem gleichgewichtssachen rum? zu wenig luft in der gabel?


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2013)

danke für die Blumen


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2013)

scheens zeich...
Guat gfohrn...

mal schaua ob Freitag oder Samstag noch was geht, dann komm ich mitn HT mal schnell vorbei
Da Weddabericht sogt fast kann Schnee vorraus...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei jörg, warum stocherst denn so bei dem gleichgewichtssachen rum? zu wenig luft in der gabel?



Ja irgendeinen Grund, der auf die Fahrradtechnik zurückzuführen ist, muß das wohl gehabt haben
Außerdem dacht ich er macht Fotos und da muß es ja net schön ausschauen

G.


----------



## Preritrv (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Januar 2013)

gut zu wissen, das mit dem Tandem


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei jörg, warum stocherst denn so bei dem gleichgewichtssachen rum? zu wenig luft in der gabel?



Ferndiagnosen, von der beheizten Stube aus, sind unzulässig. Zuwiderhandlungen
können mit einem Bike-Fahrverbot von bis zu 3 Monaten geahndet werden. 

Komm lieber mal wieder vor. 



S P schrieb:


> So, die zeigbaren eek Stücke von heute mal zammgschniddn.



Wie immer schön *sauber* gemacht. 
Wo ist denn mein »out take« abgeblieben, die »out takes« von den Anderen sind doch auch noch im Video zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

@Speedi: Genau, das wäre doch mal wieder ein guter Treffpunkt in der Mitte, um mal wieder zusammen ein wenig rumzublödeln. Und der Trainingseffekt ist gewaltig

Ich werd vorm nächsten mal, wenn die Temperaturen wieder höher sind und man nichts auf die Technik schieben kann...nach meinem Geheimtraing dorten, auch wieder runterfahren

G.


----------



## S P (16. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wo ist denn mein »out take« abgeblieben, die »out takes« von den Anderen sind doch auch noch im Video zu sehen.



Nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch!


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt selbst kein Problem mit dem »out take«, es spritzt ja kein Blut 
Es könnte ja sonst der falsche Eindruck entstehen, bei mir geht gar nix schief.

Blöd nur, dass mir das passiert ist.
Der, der immer predigt, _»fahr nicht los, wenn die Anfahrt nicht stimmt«_.
Ok, da gibt es keine Anfahrt


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

Mensch ich musste bis jetzt arbeiten

Würd auch mal gerne ein "wenn die Anfahrt nicht stimmt " Video sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mensch ich musste bis jetzt arbeiten
> 
> Würd auch mal gerne ein "wenn die Anfahrt nicht stimmt " Video sehen.



Das hättest wohl gern 
Eine Erstbefahrung haben wir auch noch hinbekommen...was natürlich total geheim ist

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hättest wohl gern
> Eine Erstbefahrung haben wir auch noch hinbekommen...was natürlich total geheim ist
> 
> G.



Ist das nicht der "Stein" auf dem Video.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der "Stein" auf dem Video.



Neeeee...tsss...gaaanz wo anders

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neeeee...tsss...gaaanz wo anders
> 
> G.



Schick mir mal ne Info, da ich ja leider nicht bis zum Schluss bleiben konnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ne Info, da ich ja leider nicht bis zum Schluss bleiben konnte.



Hmmh...da fragst du gerade den der den Ort am wenigsten erklären kann
Von dem Sandsteinfelsen, wo du das Weite gesucht hast, auf der anderen Seite auf die Straße raus. 2m daneben ist auch eine Abfahrt auf die Straße...aber so eine tödliche, die am Ende so einen steilen Absatz hat

Arrg, ich bekomme das Türkis nimmer aus meinen Auigen raus

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...da fragst du gerade den der den Ort am wenigsten erklären kann
> Von dem Sandsteinfelsen, wo du das Weite gesucht hast, auf der anderen Seite auf die Straße raus. 2m daneben ist auch eine Abfahrt auf die Straße...aber so eine tödliche, die am Ende so einen steilen Absatz hat
> 
> Arrg, ich bekomme das Türkis nimmer aus meinen Auigen raus
> ...



Danke für die Erklärung, keine Ahnung wo das ist. Soll ich es das nächste mal rosa machen.


----------



## S P (16. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ne Info, da ich ja leider nicht bis zum Schluss bleiben konnte.



Also mit deiner Gabel würde ich da nicht runter fahren (Insider!).


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung, keine Ahnung wo das ist.


Ok, ich versuchs mal 
Wenn du das folgende Video bei 0:37 anhältst, kannst du über dem Schild eine Kante erkennen, welche im 90° Winkel auf die Straße trifft.
Oben fährt man ca. 1-1,5m links der senkrechten Wand an und zielt dann unten fast direkt auf die Kante.
Wenn man auf der Straße zum stehen kommt, hat man vorne und hinten max. 10mm Restfederweg am Indikator (Gummiring) und weiche Knie. 
Mit etwas Glück hat einem kein Auto überfahren und man kann es gleich nochmal probieren


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

Jetzt weis ich welche du meinst! Wir waren schon mal davor gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Also mit deiner Gabel würde ich da nicht runter fahren (Insider!).



AAchchh!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (16. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ferndiagnosen, von der beheizten Stube aus, sind unzulässig. Zuwiderhandlungen
> können mit einem Bike-Fahrverbot von bis zu 3 Monaten geahndet werden.



ob ich mich an so ein verbot halten würde 



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Komm lieber mal wieder vor.


  ich wohn doch nicht mehr im nürnberger raum und keine sorge, ich bin noch halbwegs fleissig.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedi: Genau, das wäre doch mal wieder ein guter Treffpunkt in der Mitte, um mal wieder zusammen ein wenig rumzublödeln. Und der Trainingseffekt ist gewaltig



schauen wir mal, bin ja ab und an noch vor ort...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2013)

@ all Lust auf Nightride Leutenbach?


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

Ich klärs ab!

Wann willst du los?


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2013)

Ist das, dass Leutenbach bei Hersbruck?


----------



## Schoschi (17. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ all Lust auf Nightride Leutenbach?



oh man, heut kä Dsäid und übers Wochenend net da. War grad weng draussen zum spielen, der Schnee ist geil im Wald, genau die richtige Menge...


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Januar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Ist das, dass Leutenbach bei Hersbruck?



Nein!! Das Leutenbach am Ar...sch der Welt!!!!

Es ist das Leutenbach bei Forchheim
Hob heud a ka Zaid!!


----------



## microbat (17. Januar 2013)

...die sind ja beide j.w.d. 
(janz weit drauß´n)

Kommende Woche bretter ich im Montafon rum und hätte noch genug zum vorbereiten - statt bei -3°C im Schnee rum zu schlittern...

 wer fährt denn heute wo


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

der @RolandMC müsst halt ma ne zeit ansagen, dann könnt mer weiter reden ^^


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Januar 2013)

Jetzt haben wir den Mist  den weißen  auch hier bei uns liegen.
Es sind so 10-15cm geworden. Ich hoffe das wars dann.

War gerade auf meiner _täglichen_ Kontrollfahrt durchs STB.
Die eine oder andere Stelle ist schon noch fahrbar, man darf halt nicht zu viel bremsen.

Spuren im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> War gerade auf meiner _täglichen_ Kontrollfahrt durchs STB.



  @LB Jörg: Sei auf der Hut bei deinen geheimen Übungen hier im STB! Wie ich den  @HTWolfi einschätze, wird er alle relevanten Trail Stellen mit Lichtschranken ausgestattet haben.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Januar 2013)

Aktuell brauchts keine Lichtschranken, die Spuren im Schnee verraten alles, auch jeden Fußfehler 

Weitere Spuren im Schnee


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2013)

Solang die Spuren nicht Gelb oder Rot sind ist alles ok  
 @HTWolfi Der Typ hats in nem Thread angeboten... Alles nach meiner Anfrage, vielleicht will ers (mir?) nicht verkaufen. Nur gut das jetzt das Bagger verkauft ist *grrrrr*


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Solang die Spuren nicht Gelb oder Rot sind ist alles ok



Braun hast du noch vergessen!
An der »Klippe« musst ich die Po-Backen schon etwas zusammen kneifen  

Noch mehr _saubere_ Spuren im Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Braun hast du noch vergessen!
> An der »Klippe« musst ich die Po-Backen schon etwas zusammen kneifen
> 
> Noch mehr _saubere_ Spuren im Schnee



Ui, die Klippe bei den Bedingungen..da haste bestimmt zweimal überlegt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Sei auf der Hut bei deinen geheimen Übungen hier im STB! Wie ich den  @HTWolfi einschätze, wird er alle relevanten Trail Stellen mit Lichtschranken ausgestattet haben.



Oh mei, ja ich glaub das mit dem Geheimtraining muß ich penibel vorbereiten

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, ja ich glaub das mit dem Geheimtraining muß ich penibel vorbereiten
> 
> G.



In dem Bereich bin ich durchaus bestechlich. 
Die Detail können wir über PN regeln  

An der Klippe hab ich gar nicht überlegt, ansonsten wäre ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> An der Klippe hab ich gar nicht überlegt, ansonsten wäre ich nicht gefahren.



Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was der Roland die ganze Zeit macht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was der Roland die ganze Zeit macht
> 
> G.



Ich kann nichts dafür, das ich mit sehr viel Hirn geboren bin.
Ich wäge nur die wahrscheinlichen Krankheitstage gegen den kurzen Spass ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

Jaja...ob das mal nicht auf Masse statt Klasse...oder Quantität statt Quallität herausläuft
Und das dann noch als Ausrede hernehmen..tsss.
Verdammt mein Hirn läßt aber auch schon nach...wie hieß dein Spitzname doch gleich wieder...

G.


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schauen wir mal, bin ja ab und an noch vor ort...



davon will ich aber auch was wissen !


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2013)

es ist so schön, mit ein paar worten gewisse leute in angst und schrecken zu versetzen.... ich sollte über die übernahme der weltherrschaft nachdenken.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

Stand das nicht eh früher in eurem...ähhmm...Grundgesetzt, oder wie das drüben hieß

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stand das nicht eh früher in eurem...ähhmm...Grundgesetzt, oder wie das drüben hieß
> 
> G.


hahahahah!!!!!! Zu gut!!!
...und wie sie dann ihre Horden zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft losschicken wollten mussten sie feststellen, das ein Mauer im Weg war!!!!


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2013)

na na na, mal keine witze über meine jugendlichen übernahmeversuche. da habe ich noch nicht gewusst, dass da etwas im weg war. aber mittlerweile hat sich das ja erledigt und die ersten zittern schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2013)

moin, geht am WE was zusammen?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2013)

Zitat August Bebel.
Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf, hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2013)

Hey Basti 
wie bist du heimgefahren? Strasse oder?!
War ein schöner Nightride, die vereiste Wasserfalltreppe wäre uns fast zum Verhängnis geworden.


----------



## S P (18. Januar 2013)

Habe ca. 60% des besagten Wegarls geschafft. Wäre ich weiter gefahren, dann hätte ich dich anrufen müssen.  Da gings dann ziemlich schräg Richtung Graben.



Schee wars, und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2013)

Geil wenns Wetter besser ist zeig ich dir noch a paar Wegerl

Ach ja ich bin jetzt offiziell geshimt


----------



## softlurch (18. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> moin, geht am WE was zusammen?


Ich werd sicher a bisserl am STB rumkreuchen ... ich mein auf spurensuche gehen 

aber ned vor 11


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen soll es ja saukalt werden, aber trocken bleiben. Falls ich mich traue  würd ich morgen so am frühen Nachmittag mal bisserl die Beine ausschütteln wollen. Nichts wildes, fahrtechnisch bin ich ohnehin blutiger Anfänger und mach mir schon fast in die Hose, wenn ich nur eure Fotos anschaue. Also eher auf einfachen Wegen rund um Gräfenberg im Schnee spielen, bis ich Angst um meine Zehen oder die Nasenspitze kriege.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2013)

Werd heute Nachmittag so 14.00 Uhr mal a bisserl um Leutenbach rumtrepperln.


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2013)

ich schaffs nicht und werde eine kalchirunde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2013)

@rebirth: So kommste schneller an ein fertiges Rad. Ein Schnäppchen....und das Beste, du brauchst netmal Reifen wechseln um net ständig unqualifizierte Komentare anhören zu müssen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/103843-nicolai-helius-am-grosze-m


G.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @rebirth: So kommste schneller an ein fertiges Rad. Ein Schnäppchen....und das Beste, du brauchst netmal Reifen wechseln um net ständig unqualifizierte Komentare anhören zu müssen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/103843-nicolai-helius-am-grosze-m
> 
> ...



Bei diesem Angebot muss doch gerade jemand aus Bamberg heftig grübeln...


----------



## JulH (19. Januar 2013)

Hab grad auf facebook glesen, dass zur Zeit Enduro Camp pro in der Fränkischen Schweiz stattfindet.
Passt fei auf dass die die wech ned kaputt machen
Übrigens was habtn ihr gegern Schnee, ihr müsst nur ski fahrn.
gruß aus Südtirol


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2013)

Schee wors um Leidnboch, morgen früh gehts in den Hausenenr Wald.

Das ist schon sehr schwarz. Wos issn des für ans? Baumi


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Hab grad auf facebook glesen, dass zur Zeit Enduro Camp pro in der Fränkischen Schweiz stattfindet.
> Passt fei auf dass die die wech ned kaputt machen
> Übrigens was habtn ihr gegern Schnee, ihr müsst nur ski fahrn.
> gruß aus Südtirol



viel spass


----------



## S P (19. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schee wors um Leidnboch, morgen früh gehts in



Ich hoff, dei Handglenk sind no heile.  Oder wars ned so schlimm heut?


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2013)

Ne nix war schlimm, nur des Eis am Wasserfall. Hab heute meinen Marzocchi Roco LO zum ersten mal drin.



S P schrieb:


> Ich hoff, dei Handglenk sind no heile.  Oder wars ned so schlimm heut?


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Januar 2013)

Das CT fährt

Schee verspielt und sau wendich...

Trail Trialer würd ich sagen
Vorallem des optimale Stb Gerät zum Rumspielen

LW ist jetzt mit der auf 165mm eingestelten Lyrik bei knapp unter 67°.
Passt würd ich sagen...

Allerdings jetzt mit den Winterrädern ganzschee schwer für a HT


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2013)

cih fohr morgen klumpental kurzversion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (20. Januar 2013)

Hey roland, verkaufst du bei ebay t-shirts oder hat der nur den selben namen (RolandMC) wie du?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2013)

Was der Roland verkauft SignatureT-Shirts 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hey roland, verkaufst du bei ebay t-shirts oder hat der nur den selben namen (RolandMC) wie du?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was der Roland verkauft SignatureT-Shirts
> 
> G.





Für euch Sonderpreis 90 per Stück.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2013)

Wie schauts morgen aus irgend jemand Lust auf Nightride Leutenbach?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2013)

Zu der Zeit gehen doch normale Menschen in die Arbeit.
Außerdem kauf ich mir keine Billigware. 90 Euronen...und wahrscheinlich auch netmal echte Seide

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit gehen doch normale Menschen in die Arbeit.
> Außerdem kauf ich mir keine Billigware. 90 Euronen...und wahrscheinlich auch netmal echte Seide
> 
> G.



Echte Seide handgestrickt von glücklichen Raupen, aus Fernost.

Sollte man vielleicht mal anfangen, wenn das Staplergeschäft schlechter wird, so in 50 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (21. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus irgend jemand Lust auf Nightride Leutenbach?



Wann denn?


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2013)

Ich muss ma guggn. @RolandMC Wann willst du los? Meine Bremse KÖNNT wieder gehn, momentan siehts gut aus


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich muss ma guggn. @RolandMC Wann willst du los? Meine Bremse KÖNNT wieder gehn, momentan siehts gut aus



Die Frage ist doch: *Hört* es sich auch gut an??


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2013)

man hört eben nix!


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> man hört eben nix!



Hast wohl im Stand getestet hä?


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2013)

So in der art


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin dabei.

   @Chrisinger   @Dorsdn  @kubikjch  @Saddamchen wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

Wäre 18.30 Uhr O.K.


----------



## Schoschi (22. Januar 2013)

Drecks Spätschicht........
Donnerstag früh evtl. ne Runde im Morgengrauen?! Roland?! Für dich weng später um halb 9?


----------



## kubikjch (22. Januar 2013)

Vor halb acht schaffe ich es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

@Steven würde 18.00 auch gehen?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Drecks Spätschicht........
> Donnerstag früh evtl. ne Runde im Morgengrauen?! Roland?! Für dich weng später um halb 9?



Da ist mir im Moment das Wetter zu schlecht. Früh kann ich mich da nicht überwinden.


----------



## lowfat (22. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Früh kann ich mich da nicht überwinden.


Ja, die ersten 12 Stunden nach dem Aufstehen sind die Hölle


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2013)

@RolandMC ich bin flexibel.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC ich bin flexibel.



Flexibel ist 17.00 Uhr


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2013)

Auch recht. Muss halt 30 min anfahrt rechnen


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Januar 2013)

Weil du gefragt hattest... ich kann heute garnicht


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Auch recht. Muss halt 30 min anfahrt rechnen



O.K. dann 17.00 Uhr das Wetter wird eh nicht besser.


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2013)

ahhh wird knapp. habs grad erst gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei.
> 
> @Chrisinger   @Dorsdn  @kubikjch  @Saddamchen wie siehts bei euch aus?



Habe die Rotzerei Bin also raus!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe die Rotzerei Bin also raus!



Wars dir doch zu kalt am Sonntag Ja die Büromenschen die halten halt nichts aus. Wir, die wir tag täglich, in der Kälte malochen wir werden nie krank.

Ansonstn widda schöner abendlicher Ausritt.
Heute waren Suren von Sikes auf dem Hometrail, also entweder war der FKKJörg da oder ein CC`ler hat sich mal richtige Reifen gekauft. Die Kurfen in den Treppen ist er aber trotz Spikes nicht gefahren. Nur ne fette Bremsspur war zu sehen.


----------



## gandi85 (22. Januar 2013)

wohl eher:
Wir, di wie tag täglich zeit haben um in der kälte zu biken...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wohl eher:
> Wir, di wie tag täglich zeit haben um in der kälte zu biken...



sagt ein Lehrer.


----------



## gandi85 (22. Januar 2013)

ok, eigentor... vor allem, weil ich dienstags immer frei habe


----------



## Schoschi (23. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ist mir im Moment das Wetter zu schlecht. Früh kann ich mich da nicht überwinden.



Soll kalt wern morgen.......  Ossiäxl kneift auch, und alaans foan........mei Motivation ist da immer so verschwunden irgendwie......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2013)

werd jetzt dann mit dem Jochen eine kleine Runde Leutenbach drehen, gestern mit dem Steven, da wird die Kondi auch etwas gehalten.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2013)

Kondition ist doch eh nur was für Leute die nicht den Mum haben zu schieben 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kondition ist doch eh nur was für Leute die nicht den Mum haben zu schieben
> 
> G.



Musste heute bestimmt 30m schieben.
Waren 10KM und 355HM


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2013)

Wunderschönen guten morgen beisammen.


----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2013)

Moin


----------



## gandi85 (24. Januar 2013)

Wasn jetzt los?


----------



## Axalp (24. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wunderschönen guten morgen beisammen.



Ahja... der Römer hat wieder offen...


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ahja... der Römer hat wieder offen...



...der hat um 3:50 zugemacht....


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ahja... der Römer hat wieder offen...



Ach schön wärs Nein, ich wollte halt auch mal Wieder freundlich sein.


----------



## gandi85 (24. Januar 2013)

Gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Gute nacht



ich hoffe du hast gut geschlafen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2013)

@RolandMC und rest: samstag abend nightrideTOUR am stb? Wie immer mit showeinlagen, aber ohne stundenlang probieren?!
Hab schon entzugserscheinungen


----------



## gandi85 (25. Januar 2013)

klingt sehr interessant. dann würden auch mal diese schneebdeingten langeweile posts hier beendet


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC und rest: samstag abend nightrideTOUR am stb? Wie immer mit showeinlagen, aber ohne stundenlang probieren?!
> Hab schon entzugserscheinungen



Wochenenden sind für Tagestouren.
Hab diese Woche schon 2 NR. hinter mir, ich möchte auch mal wieder sehen wo ich fahre.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2013)

Geht am Samstag was? Tagsüber!


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2013)

Tagsüber bin ich auf ner beerdigung.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht am Samstag was? Tagsüber!



Mal sehn was morgen meine Beine sprechen...
Im Monemt bin ich noch a weng wie auf Eiern unterwegs...

5 Tage Vollgas Carving Action auf der Piste hinterlassen ganzschön Spuren


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mal sehn was morgen meine Beine sprechen...



Na solange sie sich bei ihrer Diskussion nicht entscheiden in unterschiedliche Richtungen zu gehen sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht am Samstag was? Tagsüber!



ich bin um 11.30 uhr stb parke


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Januar 2013)

Meina Haxn verweigern heut leider den Dienst 

Wer später ne ganz kleine Runde daheim drehen...


----------



## OldSchool (26. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich bin um 11.30 uhr stb parke



Komme auch.


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2013)

grad kleinen aber feinen nightride gemacht. Mein erster bei schnee. Eigentlich echt geil. wenn die woche einer was fährt, bitte bescheid sagen, auch wenns nur kurz ist oder so.


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> bitte bescheid sagen



weil? du sagst ja auch nix! 

Dienstags evtl wieder Steinbrüchlein


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2013)

bei mir wars sehr kurzfristig. mach grad mein zweites staatsexamen und muss büffeln wie ein ochse... da musst ich dann mal schnell mein frust rausbolzen.

war eh nur 45min. da brauchst ja zum herfahren länger. aber maiwald trails bieten sich eigentlich voll für nen nightride bei dem wetter an. bist immer in der nähe vom auto und kannst beliebig viele runden heizen. außerdem haben die ganzen spaziergänger den schnee schön hingeplättet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (26. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> .. maiwald trails..



Es ist Januar.


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2013)

meilwald. 

ich bin halt doch kein echter städter


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> mach grad mein zweites staatsexamen und muss büffeln wie ein ochse.



Bin auch bei der zweiten Million , die erste ist auch nix geworden.


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2013)

wird morgen was gefahren?


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2013)

bin dabei *g


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2013)

10.30 Uhr leutenbach?


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2013)

Hmm blöd gelaufen. Kurz vor dir hab ich rein geschaut :/


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2013)

War heut Vormittag weng mit mein Vadda auf unserer Hausrunde unterwegs...

knapp 10cm zamgfrohrner Schnee fohrn sich ganzschee hadd ey

Da bei seinem Würfelrad die Formula´s zum Garantieservice weg sind, haben wir ne kleine Alutech Ausfahrt gemacht

Er findet zunehmend gefallen an meinen beiden Rädchen

Das CT fährt sich echt super, geht trotz der langen Gabel und den sehr kurzen Kettenstreben erstaunlich spät aufs Hinterrad wenns steil wird...


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Januar 2013)

Was meint ihr??
Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag ne Runde STB??

Muss mein HT Spielzeug testen

Schnee sollte weg sein am WE 


Ringe noch mit meiner Reifenentscheidung fürs Cheaptrick...
Ich würd ja gern den 2.5er Baron vorn drauf machen, nur wird der mich auf weiteren Touren ziemlich strapazieren oder?
Bin ja net der Konditionsbolzen
Bleischwer is er halt auch...

Oder doch den kleinen wie am Fanes

Für hinten kann ich mich net zwischen Fatal Bert, Rubber Queen und Mountain King II entscheiden

Man des is scho a greiz mit denna scheiß Reifn...


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

MKII (protection) kann ich voll empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ringe noch mit meiner Reifenentscheidung fürs Cheaptrick...
> Ich würd ja gern den 2.5er Baron vorn drauf machen, nur wird der mich auf weiteren Touren ziemlich strapazieren oder?
> Bin ja net der Konditionsbolzen
> Bleischwer is er halt auch...
> ...



Käse, auf ein Ht kannst auch den 3.0er Gazzalotti drauf machen und es nicht strapaziöser wie mit einem Fully 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Käse, auf ein Ht kannst auch den 3.0er Gazzalotti drauf machen und es nicht strapaziöser wie mit einem Fully
> 
> G.



Der passt net nei

Naja soviel unterschied hab ich jetz im Schnee net gmerkt zwischen CT und Fanes


Wenn MK2 dann schon den Protection...
Nen Race Sport hab ich hier liegen, ein furchtbar wabbeliges Ding


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Käse, auf ein Ht kannst auch den 3.0er Gazzalotti drauf machen und es nicht strapaziöser wie mit einem Fully
> 
> G.



Gibt Kondi für den Sommer.


----------



## folienmaster (28. Januar 2013)

Kenda kann ich noch empfehlen! 

Schnell bist net, gibt aber dicke Schenkel!


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2013)

Folienmaster? Geiler name  powerpoint fanboy?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Der passt net nei



Der RolandWTF hat bestimmt einen Spreizer in seiner Werkstatt...also das bekommen wir schon hin

G.


----------



## folienmaster (28. Januar 2013)

Oder gleich ein Pugsley zambaun. 

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/pugsley


----------



## Milan0 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hole mir demnächst auch einen 2.5er Baron für das Hornet. Hinten der MK2 2.4 Protection hat auf der ersten Ausfahrt eine gute Figur gemacht.

Wegen Freitag oder Samstag mal schauen wie es sich mit dem Nass von oben verhält...


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Was meint ihr??
> Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag ne Runde STB??
> 
> Muss mein HT Spielzeug testen
> ...



machn 2.5 er baron druff, der hält und rollt gut, ausser du willst ein rennen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (29. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> machn 2.5 er baron druff, der hält und rollt gut, ausser du willst ein rennen fahren


 

Mach ich auch, vorn werds hoffntlich net so die Rolln spieln...
Rennen?? neee  höchstens mal ein kleines DH Race mit der Fanes 

Hab gestern Abend schnell noch nen kleinen und nen großen Baron sowie ne Gummikönigin für hinten bestellt
Hauptsach deutsche Reifn


Muss ich halt gscheit trainiern, dass ich mein Vadda mit seim 29er Rohloff HT hinterherkumm...


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Was meint ihr??
> Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag ne Runde STB??



Für SA wird freundliches Wetter orakelt. 



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schnee sollte weg sein am WE



Schnee ist in der Stadt kein Thema mehr. Vielleicht hat @HTWolfi von seinen täglichen Streifzügen im STB noch etwas zu berichten?


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> machn 2.5 er baron druff, der hält und rollt gut, ausser du willst ein rennen fahren


 
Scho mondierd, in Kombi mit dem Gummipüppchen hintn...
Mal schaua wie die sich so macht im Vergleich zum Fatalen Bert
Im Baron reichen auf jeden Fall 0,8 Bar für alles



S P schrieb:


> Für SA wird freundliches Wetter orakelt.
> 
> 
> 
> Schnee ist in der Stadt kein Thema mehr. Vielleicht hat @_HTWolfi_ von seinen täglichen Streifzügen im STB noch etwas zu berichten?


 
Jo, schaut gar nimmer so schlecht aus
Ich richt mich auf jedn Fall mal auf eine schöne Spielrunde ein

Ich muss den Drop mal mit dem Cheaptrick rockn


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Januar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat @HTWolfi von seinen täglichen Streifzügen im STB noch etwas zu berichten?



Alles im grünen Bereich dort. 
_Der Dreck ist weg_  der weiße!

Durch den starken Wind ist es auch schon relativ gut getrocknet.
Leider habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es morgen wieder nasser wird


----------



## Milan0 (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter am Samstag passt, um wie viel Uhr solls ca losgehen?


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Samstag passt, um wie viel Uhr solls ca losgehen?


 
Mir wurscht
Nehm mir den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2013)

na dann kann ich ja später nachkommen
so ab 1300


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2013)

wollt ihr vorne rumeiern? oder ne "tour" fahren?


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich richt mich auf jedn Fall mal auf eine schöne Spielrunde ein
> 
> Ich muss den Drop mal mit dem Cheaptrick rockn



Da pack ich dock glatt mal das Stativ mit ein.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wollt ihr vorne rumeiern? oder ne "tour" fahren?


 
Wenns des Wetter zulässt wär ich ner "Tour" nicht abgeneigt...
Ausserdem will ich ja den Drop vom letzten Mal mit dem CT antesten...

Im Grunde bin ich für jeden Schabernak zu haben
  @_S P_ 
  @rebirth hast du etz a HT gefunden weil du keins mehr suchst??


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Januar 2013)

@rebirth: ich hätte nen fifteen.g Alu Bash für 34Z über. Neu, ungefahren.

Letztlich den Bash von dieser Kurbel hier:
http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_shop/product_info.php?products_id=5986


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2013)

@reo-fahrer ich schau mir den am pc an, hier grad am handy bekomm ich kein anständiges bikd zusammen. @Dampfsti ja, hab eines  muss nur noch "bearbeitet" werden und die gabel ist erst morgen unterwegs zu mir.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Februar 2013)

nice: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steep-2013.html


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

@rebirth: Was isses denn nu geworden?


----------



## rehhofer (1. Februar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nice: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steep-2013.html



supernice - Lehrstunde für wie zögere ich den "Fuß-vom-Pedal-Reflex" möglichst weit hinaus.


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

Da werden einige Outtakes dabei gewesen sein. Trotzdem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2013)

sebbi ein Cheap Trick


----------



## lowfat (1. Februar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nice: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steep-2013.html


der mann kann fahren  
allerdings steh ich nicht auf diesen liteville-popper-klamottenstyle.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...ein Cheap Trick


 
Cool, macht Laune das Teil


----------



## folienmaster (1. Februar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> der mann kann fahren
> allerdings steh ich nicht auf diesen liteville-popper-klamottenstyle.



Da habe ich kein Problem mit. 

Ich pass da meist eh net nei!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nice: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steep-2013.html



Gewechselt von Marzocchi auf "Billig Gabel" und funktioniert trotzdem recht gut.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> der mann kann fahren
> allerdings steh ich nicht auf diesen liteville-popper-klamottenstyle.



Ja! Deine Farbe ist Gelb.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gewechselt von Marzocchi auf "Billig Gabel" und funktioniert trotzdem recht gut.



Das war ja wohl klar, dass du wieder _nur_ auf die Gabel schaust


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

Die Duro säuft erstaunlich wenig ab - wenn ich an die alt-Totem von @RolandMC zurück denke....


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Februar 2013)

So wie schauts etz morng aus?

Wetter schaut annehmbar aus...
http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=90402&plz=90402&featID=&tag=1&meteoland=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die Duro säuft erstaunlich wenig ab - wenn ich an die alt-Totem von @RolandMC zurück denke....



Du hast die neu Totem noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl klar, dass du wieder _nur_ auf die Gabel schaust



Ja Ja, jeder hat so sein Steckenpferd.
Würde mich mal interessieren mit wieviel SAG er in "normalem" Gelände unterwegs ist.
Von dem Trail gibts auch ein Video ohne Schnee der ist ganz schön steil.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

....und ne Duro kann garnet absaufen. Haben die alten Elastomergabeln ja auch net gemacht und die hatten ja die gleiche Funktionsquallität

G.


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> So wie schauts etz morng aus?
> 
> Wetter schaut annehmbar aus...
> http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=90402&plz=90402&featID=&tag=1&meteoland=de



Ich peile mal 10 Uhr Parke an - wenns Wetter passt.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast die neu Totem noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> So wie schauts etz morng aus?
> 
> Wetter schaut annehmbar aus...
> http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=90402&plz=90402&featID=&tag=1&meteoland=de



Werde so gegen elf am Parkplatz sein. Würde gern ne kleine Runde drehen und anschließend bisschen spielen wenn noch Zeit und Lust...



S P schrieb:


> Ich peile mal 10 Uhr Parke an - wenns Wetter passt.



10?! Eiei kann nicht jeder mit seinem Auto direkt zum Trail fahren


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

Dann steh halt eher auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2013)

Bist heute wieder mit dem Lada auf Arbeit gewesen? Gestern habe ich dich an der Ampel stehen sehen 

Versuche dann auch 10 zu schaffen...


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Werde so gegen elf am Parkplatz sein. Würde gern ne kleine Runde drehen und anschließend bisschen spielen wenn noch Zeit und Lust...
> 
> 
> 
> 10?! Eiei kann nicht jeder mit seinem Auto direkt zum Trail fahren




Ich hab a a Stund Anreiseweg

Kennt a so umma 10a eitrudln...
Oder einig ma uns auf halb 11a 

Is mir gleich... Sagt was, ich wer do sa.


----------



## S P (1. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bist heute wieder mit dem Lada auf Arbeit gewesen? Gestern habe ich dich an der Ampel stehen sehen



Freilich - wusste ja, dass es heut Abend ziemlich nass wird.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hab a a Stund Anreiseweg
> 
> Kennt a so umma 10a eitrudln...
> Oder einig ma uns auf halb 11a
> ...



10:30 Uhr klingt doch net schlecht.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Februar 2013)

Also gut. 10:30 am Parkplatz. Ich poste noch im Nbg Thread


----------



## S P (2. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast die neu Totem noch nicht gesehen.



Härtere Feder verbaut? 

Btw. Regen ist durch, 3°C und tendenziell trocken.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Härtere Feder verbaut?


Ja 

Heute Abend ein wenig durch die Leutenbacher Flur gepitcht.

Morgen früh bei nicht Regen 10.00 Uhr auf den verbotenen.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Februar 2013)

War wieder super heut
Im hinteren Bereich etwas viel Feuchtigkeit aber trotzdem Spaßig

Das CT geht auch erste Sahne... 
Macht richtig Laune mit dem HT und bei weitem net so anstrengend wie mitn Fully die rumhüpferei


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

@RolandMC wo war der nochma? 
Ich würd evtl mitfahren wenn ich meine laufräder auf die schnelle hinbekomm..


----------



## gandi85 (2. Februar 2013)

Man darf seinen namen nicht öffentlich aussprechen. Der Kattenbeck hat seine ohren überall.....


----------



## rebirth (2. Februar 2013)

Andi2 fährst du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (2. Februar 2013)

Ne, wuerde gerne, hab aber leider dienstag pruefung. Wuensch euch aber viel spass beim fahrn und mit den vogelschuetzern


----------



## rebirth (3. Februar 2013)

Ich kann ja net fahren wenn ich net weiß wo


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC wo war der nochma?
> Ich würd evtl mitfahren wenn ich meine laufräder auf die schnelle hinbekomm..



Ab Leutenbach, d. h. von mir weg


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

Schneller Zammschnitt von gestern...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Meister Proper sauber ...da muß ich ja auch noch hin
Ist jetzt Ht Pflicht in Frankern ausgebrochen
Jetzt bin ich mir unschlüssig welches Rad ich beim nächsten Mal fahr

G.


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2013)

Sauber!


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Erste Sahne
  @LB Jörg machst halt die Augen zu und wählst mit "ene mene muh" eins aus.


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

@Dampfsti: Hat deine GoPro was vernünftiges eingefangen?

Das CT macht echt eine super Figur. Zur Tretlagerhöhe habe ich leider keine Angaben gefunden. Jedoch beweißt die Kante am Opferfelsen (Insider!) ab Minute 3:50 , dass genügend Platz vorhanden ist.

Da hätte ich auch noch ein Outtake


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> [MENTION=195988]
> 
> Da hätte ich auch noch ein Outtake




Her damit Oder meinste das das ich live erleben durfte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

Genau das! Gestern war ich mit der Cam zu langsam - @Dampfsti hat sich auch spontan geopfert.


----------



## 0815p (3. Februar 2013)

@SP gut gfilmt


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber die vom Drop sind net so spektakulär...
Des an der Kante vom Wolfi und mir is net schlecht gworn...
Da sieht ma wenigstens ansatzweise wie steil des is...
Muss ich dann mal schnell zamschnippeln...

Tretlagerhöhe vom CT hängt ja wieder von der verbauten Gabellänge ab...
Meins mit den 165mm hat irgendwas um die +15 oder so, is also rel. hoch.
Stimmt aber, mein Bash ist noch fast jungfräulich, Wolfi zieht da schon wesentlich früher furchen in den Sandstein

Mein Outtake vom Opferfelsen muss ich schon noch ausbügeln...
Naja mal noch weng üben


----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2013)

Netter Spot für die Bikeboulderer unter euch. Von Leutenbach kommend beim Aussiedlerhof von Kirchehrenbach die Forststraße rauf, dann oben geht mal rechts ein ungeschotterter Waldweg hoch.
Sind einige Chuck Norris Linien dabei. War aber nicht der erste der da Spuren gezogen hat. Eine Reifenspur war bisher zu sehen. Wer von Euch wars?!?


----------



## kubikjch (3. Februar 2013)

Ich
War mitm Roland heute unterwegs


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

@RolandMC: Gabe*l*studie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (3. Februar 2013)

@ Schoschi: ist da gleich gegenüber so ein gedenkstein? dann weiß ich wos ist.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Gabe*l*studie!



ich denke ehr das es die saubere Linie und geringe Geschwindigkeit war.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @ Schoschi: ist da gleich gegenüber so ein gedenkstein? dann weiß ich wos ist.



Dann weist du ja wo du das nächste mal runterfahren musst.

@ Schoschi die Linie hat der Jochen mit seinem HT gezogen.

Endlich mal wieder über 600HM gefahren!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, da ist so ein Gedenkstein. Hoffentlich bleibts bei dem einen......


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Gabe*l*studie!



Wenns keine Lyrik wäre, dann würde ich ja jetzt sagen es liegt an der billigen Gabel, die sich halt verkantet

  @rolandHPC: Du hast dir nach den letzten Beiträgen jetzt bestimmt schon wieder ein neues Ht gekauft

G.


----------



## gandi85 (3. Februar 2013)

Also ists der kleine Steinbruch gleich neben dem "Ehrabocha DH".

Wenn ich da runter muss, kommt der zweite gedenkstein. 
Aber mein gedenkstein bekommt mehr so die Form von dem Opferfelsen, dann könnt ihr immer fahrn und meiner gedenken.


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich denke ehr das es die saubere Linie und geringe Geschwindigkeit war.



Logo. Aber die einfache MoCo, wie sie auch der Jochen in seiner Lürig hat, taugt für solche langsamen Späße besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Logo. Aber die einfache MoCo, wie sie auch der Jochen in seiner Lürig hat, taugt für solche langsamen Späße besser.



Gut zu hören, die hab ich in meinem HT auch 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

Naja, bei rel. viel Luftdruck und komplett zugedrehter Druckstufe bleibt sie schon ganz gut stehen

Bei ner normalen Tour fahr ich fast ein Bar weniger druck als beim rumspielen...


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Februar 2013)

So, mein Material is auch zamgschnipplt und grad am Hochladen...

Hab das CT vorhin nochmal gemessen, bin da auf 64,5° Lenkwinkel gekommen

ganzschön Flach das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bei ner normalen Tour fahr ich fast ein Bar weniger druck als beim rumspielen...



Das heißt du steckst das Bar beim normalen Fahren einfach zurück in den Reifen und umgekehr

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das heißt du steckst das Bar beim normalen Fahren einfach zurück in den Reifen und umgekehr
> 
> G.



Nee ich hab einige Bar im Rucksack dabei...

Im Baron is eh kein ganzes drin.


Hier noch mein Beitrag in bewegten Bildern.


----------



## folienmaster (4. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Nee ich hab einige Bar im Rucksack dabei...
> 
> 
> Ich hab nen zu verkaufen.


----------



## JulH (4. Februar 2013)

@videofahrer: richtig, richtig gut


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/


----------



## 0815p (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## softlurch (4. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/


... nach dem ich mir die tränen aus den augen gewischt habe  

dürfen wir jetzt einiges von Dir erwarten auf einem der nächsten Ausflüge?  Nich, das Dir das abguckst ...


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229247/


 

Gleich 2 "Reini´s " innerhalb von 15m
Respekt


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2013)

@rebirth
Gibts schon neues von deinem Rahmen???

Wenn nicht, musst halt mal zu mir kommen...
Dann schau ich mal ob wirs noch Retten können...
Hab zwar gsagt ich reib keins mehr auf, aber ich hätt zumindest a passendes Werkzeug...

Besser wie bei meinem wirds aber net werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (5. Februar 2013)

*EDIT* Wann hastn zeit? 

Bei AT auf der seite steht auch das sies größer ausreiben.

Mein Rahmen sollte morgen wieder hierliegen. Bin gespannt ob ne rechnung dabei ist  Sagma muss ich echt diesen schweren steuersatz fahren? :/


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2013)

Dere,

müss ma halt mal schaun, kann scho mal eineinhalb stunden Dauern

Ja, das steht da... Alutech reibt aber keine schon fertig gebauten Rahmen aus...
Hat mir der Jü so mitgeteilt...
Er weiß schon warum, ich nun leider auch

Willst du ne Teleskopstütze Fahren?

Wenn nicht, würd ich die einfachere Variante mit ner Reduzierhülse und ner 27,2er Stütze wählen...
Dann müsst ma net so weit ausreiben...

Dass sich ne normale 30,9er Stütze komplett versenken lässt bring ma eh net hin, des kann ich dir im Vorraus schon sagen...


----------



## rebirth (5. Februar 2013)

ich will meine reverb einbauen. ist aber auch ne 420er.
1,5Std? Ich hoff dann hast du nen lehrling ders machen kann


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2013)

Thema: Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2013)

würde mal wieder gerne ne tour fahren, werd evtl. mit zwei Kumpels die Ortspitz - Reisbergrunde fahren. Muss mir mal den Steinbruch genauer anschaun. Bin da schon tausend mal vorbei gefahren, aber nie auf die Idee gekommen da was zu fahrn. 

wäre aber auch für ne fränkische Schweiz tour zu haben. Falls es zu nass ist, könnt ich auch ne Kalchitrailtour ab erlangen anbieten.
Bin quasi für alles zu haben, nur hab ich z.B. auf Stb keine lust, weil ich bissl mein Kadaver bewegen will.


----------



## alet08 (8. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin quasi für alles zu haben, nur hab ich z.B. auf Stb keine lust, weil ich bissl mein Kadaver bewegen will.



Wennsd mit´m Radl hinfährst, hast Bewegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2013)

nachm letzten mal stb hat ich ne Woche Muskelkater in den armen, ein verstauchtes Handgelenk und nen Kratzer von meinem bashguard im HELM.....

hätte mal wieder mehr lust auf ne "normale" tour. 

Außerdem will der Andi1 den bäumen dort ne Ruhepause gönnen


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2013)

ja entweder Leutenbach oder ne fränkische Standard Runde wäre mir auch egal.


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

@gandi85 gibt auch ne tour im STB, kommt auf ca. 18km  
 @RolandMC bin dabei


----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja entweder Leutenbach oder ne fränkische Standard Runde wäre mir auch egal.


 
wann & wo? 

nur Interesse-halber falls ich da schon auferstanden bin


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> falls ich da schon auferstanden bin



mit hintergrundwissen ist das echt lustig


----------



## Milan0 (8. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> mit hintergrundwissen ist das echt lustig





STB am Sonntag als Tour wäre ich evtl dann auch mitm Cube dabei...


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> mit hintergrundwissen ist das echt lustig


 

es ist aber heute und morgen Totentanz 
so ab 13:00 Uhr bin ich dann reanimiert


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2013)

um 1300 sitz mer schon mit der heizdecke aufm Sofa  

Ne schmarrn... von mir aus kanns auch erst später losgehen.


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2013)

und wo?


----------



## gandi85 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich wuerde ab leutenbach fahren. Hab bei dem schnee und der kaelte keinen bock erst noch mitm auto zu fahrn. 
Zeit bin ich flexibel, wobei mir erst bissl spaeter wie immer lieber waere aber kein muss ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2013)

Hi - ich bin dann mal zwischen K. und T. unterwegs...


----------



## gandi85 (9. Februar 2013)

Also? Uhrzeit? Abfahrt Leutenbach????


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Zuhause ein Ründlein Jochen ist auch dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Zuhause ein Ründlein Jochen ist auch dabei.



Das heißt Ründchen

War heut mal im oberpfälzer Stb., das bedeuted aber hier Sandbrüchlein 
Hab meine neu erlernten fränkischen Fähigkeiten gleich übertragen können und eine neue Linie befahren...den Frankenweg

G.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2013)

vielleicht bei euch im Wald
Sandbrüchlein ist ja recht interessant bei diesem Wetter besser als Kalkbrüchlein bei uns.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das heißt Ründchen
> 
> War heut mal im oberpfälzer Stb., das bedeuted aber hier Sandbrüchlein
> Hab meine neu erlernten fränkischen Fähigkeiten gleich übertragen können und eine neue Linie befahren...den Frankenweg
> ...


----------



## HTWolfi (9. Februar 2013)

Ohne dem Roland Konkurrenz zu machen , folgende Info.


HTWolfi schrieb:


> *Morgen um 10:30* mal wieder *kleine Tour ab STB*, also weniger Schlüsselstellen probieren sondern mehr fahren.
> Peter und Martina haben schon zugesagt.
> 
> War heute schon unterwegs und es ging verhältnismäßig gut.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich bis morgen da was nennenswert verändert.


----------



## gandi85 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt schon 13:00 mit nem kumpel ausgemacht. Schade. Die woche hab ich aber ferien, da waer ich quasi jeder zeit dabei. Auch mal nightride.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ohne dem Roland Konkurrenz zu machen , folgende Info.



Ne passt schon wird eh nix grosses nur bei uns rumrollen.
viel Spass.


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

@RolandMChammer bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (10. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMChammer bin dabei



sochds amol müssd ihr ned ins bed wenn ihr morgn fohrn wolld


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2013)

Schmarrn...


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Februar 2013)

Heut war einfach mega Wetter zum Biken...

Wollte desmal net vorher mitn Auto rumgurken, musste halt die Hausrunde herhalten


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2013)

Haben heute auch zu dritt eine coole Hausrunde gedreht. War richtig warm in der Sonne. Aber auch etwas kalt bei höheren Temperaturen  im Schatten.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> sochds amol müssd ihr ned ins bed wenn ihr morgn fohrn wolld



Soch amol geh lieber ins Bed bevorsd so an Schmarrn schreibst.
Typisch diese LVler.


----------



## fusion4life (10. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heut war einfach mega Wetter zum Biken...
> 
> Wollte desmal net vorher mitn Auto rumgurken, musste halt die Hausrunde herhalten


oh mann, wie ich euch hasse.hab ich mir auch gedacht mit dem geilen wetter zum biken!aber ich hock die ganze zeit drinnen und muss so an kack lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Februar 2013)

für die hardcore Drebben-Fohrer under euch: 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/54892632"]Gemmi Pass descent 2012_public on Vimeo[/ame]

der Bericht darüber ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe des Singletrack Magazines drin


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heut war einfach mega Wetter zum Biken...
> 
> Wollte desmal net vorher mitn Auto rumgurken, musste halt die Hausrunde herhalten



Schoh nunder gfahrn von der Skulptur

G.


----------



## macmount (10. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schoh nunder gfahrn von der Skulptur
> 
> G.



denn scheedl kenn i a no ned - wo schdeed denn der rum?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> denn scheedl kenn i a no ned - wo schdeed denn der rum?



Irgendwo in der Nähe von Glashütten.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War richtig warm in der Sonne. Aber auch etwas kalt bei höheren Temperaturen  im Schatten.



Bei diesen Wetterbeschreibung könntest du eigentlich die Politik.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

G.


----------



## folienmaster (10. Februar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> denn scheedl kenn i a no ned - wo schdeed denn der rum?



Servus

muesste die Neubürg sein, also Glashütten, Wohnsgehaig, Mistelgau etc.

http://www.neubuerg-fraenkische-schweiz.de/

Wollte heute auch mal raus, aber mein Rücken hatte was dagegen.


----------



## gandi85 (10. Februar 2013)

Würde morgen jemand was mitfahrn? Zeit egal, wo ist egal und wie lange auch  Lehrer hams schon schwer


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Februar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> oh mann, wie ich euch hasse.hab ich mir auch gedacht mit dem geilen wetter zum biken!aber ich hock die ganze zeit drinnen und muss so an kack lernen


 
Zu deiner Beruhigung, es was sau anstrengend
Aber Geil



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schoh nunder gfahrn von der Skulptur
> 
> G.


Naa, der is weng orch Stumpf zu fohrn



macmount schrieb:


> denn scheedl kenn i a no ned - wo schdeed denn der rum?


 
Wie der @folienmaster scho richtich gsogt hot steht der auf der Neubürg...
Da hat so a komischer Künstler lauter so hässlichs Zeuch aufgstellt


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bei diesen Wetterbeschreibung könntest du eigentlich die Politik.



 ja, Deutsche Amtssprache 

Lies dir deinen Satz noch mal durch, dann könntest du in den Deutschkurs 4 Klasse.
*Bei diesen Wetterbeschreibung könntest du eigentlich die Politik.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Naa, der is weng orch Stumpf zu fohrn



Also ist es doch eher was für de S.P., der ist ja Stumpfexperte

G.


----------



## OldSchool (11. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, Deutsche Amtssprache
> 
> Lies dir deinen Satz noch mal durch, dann könntest du in den Deutschkurs 4 Klasse.
> *Bei diesen Wetterbeschreibung könntest du eigentlich die Politik.*



Danke, Roland für deinen Ratschlag. Habe heute früh gleich bei der Grundschule vorbei geschaut. Leider sind im Moment Ferien.


----------



## gandi85 (11. Februar 2013)

was heißt hier "leider"...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Jetzt übertreiben sie es aber ganz mit der Zerstörung eurer Wege und des Mountainbikers Image


G.


----------



## S P (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ist es doch eher was für de S.P., der ist ja Stumpfexperte
> 
> G.



Hö? Aber aktuell wäre ich über jede Stufe froh. So was hat's hier net.







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Oh Gott  ...watt ist das, schrecklich

G.


----------



## folienmaster (11. Februar 2013)

Das ist was für die Maulwürfe, da kannste Sprunghügel und Anlieger bauen!


----------



## rehhofer (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreiben sie es aber ganz mit der Zerstörung eurer Wege und des Mountainbikers Image
> 
> 
> G.



Ich habe es mir beim ersten Sichten des Beitrags auch gedacht, aber die fränkische Zurückhaltung hat mich bisher abgehalten ... 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: was machen denn diese Pappnasen in unserer schönen fränkischen Heimat?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Februar 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: was machen denn diese Pappnasen in unserer schönen fränkischen Heimat?


 

Des kann ich dir ganz genau sagen, den Ruf von uns rücksichtsvollen Mountainbikern kaputt machen...

Diese Schredderei muss nun wirklich nicht sein...

Ich lass es auch gern mal fliegen, aber immer so, dass ich möglichst wenig Spuren hinterlasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir beim ersten Sichten des Beitrags auch gedacht, aber die fränkische Zurückhaltung hat mich bisher abgehalten ...
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: was machen denn diese Pappnasen in unserer schönen fränkischen Heimat?



wie die affen da fahren ist Einfach pure frechheit. der naturschutz ist auf den wegen unterwegs und kontrolliert diese. Ansonsten ist es interessant zu sehen dass die angeblich besten deutschen Endurofahrer ihre Bremsen nicht Im Griff haben.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn das die besten sind wie sind dann wohl die schlechtesten!! Liegen die dann blos rum.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (11. Februar 2013)

Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2013)

weiß eigentlich wer, ob das ne genehmigte veranstaltung war? sonst könnt man die sicher auf des kommerziellen charakters beim Forst hinhängen


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,

auch auf die Gefahr hin eine A****bombe in´s Fettnäpfen zu machen,
wo ist das Problem?

Ein Rudel Biker heizt gruppendynamisch den Berg runter und weil ´ne Kamera draufhält zeigt sich jeder von seiner wildesten Seite.
Solange da kein Wanderer oder Waldbewohner quer kommt ist doch alles O.K.

Ohne das Video hätte vermutlich eh keiner bemerkt, was im fränkischen Hinterland so passiert.
Aufgewirbelt wurde Laub und Schnee, wenn da ein Rudel Wildschweine rumwühlt sieht das schlimmer aus
und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit felsenbewuchernde Flechten, die jetzt mindestens 10 Jahre brauchen sich von der Befahrung zu erholen.

Solange so eine Veranstaltung nicht jedes Wochenende den gleichen Hang runter pflügt ist doch alles bestens.

Kommendes Jahr steht halt noch Umweltschutz, BayWaldG und BayNatSchG mit auf´n Lehrplan - na dann viel Spass 

Grüße


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2013)

Wir haben wenige Probleme weil?
Wir uns entsprechend verhalten! Würden wir so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen wäre die hälfte der Wege für Biker bereits gesperrt. Es ist immer eine Gratwanderung Wanderwege zu befahren.



topolino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin eine A****bombe in´s Fettnäpfen zu machen,
> wo ist das Problem?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2013)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
> Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
> Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
> Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.



Das ist aber dumm da seid Ihr auf den Super Videos ja gar nicht drauf und zählt somit ja gar nicht zur ersten Garde der Enduristen. Gehört ihr dann gar nicht zu den coolen Jungs sondern immer noch zu denen die tagtäglich auf diesen Wegen fahren und heilfroh darüber sind. Was wolltet Ihr bezwecken? Mehr Werbung für Bremsspur?
Ich finde das bescheiden, erst denken dann handeln.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2013)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
> Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
> Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
> Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.



Ihr teilt sicherlich einen Teil der "Schuld", aber verantwortlich für das was man macht ist man immer noch selbst, soll heißen die "Pro-Enduristen" sind erwachsene Menschen und handeln in eigener Verantwortung.
Generell würde ich es aber nicht empfehlen eine Gruppe die "Bock auf Ballern" hat und "Trailfräsen" als außerordentlich cool empfindet mit auf die eigenen Hometrails zu nehmen.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2013)

Wir werden uns jetzt wohl mal Aufkleber machen lassen müssen:
Null Bock auf Ballern.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir werden uns jetzt wohl mal Aufkleber machen lassen müssen:
> Null Bock auf Ballern.



Würde ich mir sofort aufs Bike kleben.


----------



## gandi85 (11. Februar 2013)

@_roland_: wann kommt eigentlich dein carver? bzw. wann hast du vor dein(e) Fanes abzugeben???? bevor du das rad "offiziell" verkaufst, denkst du nochmal an mich? vielleicht krieg ich bis dahin bissl geld zusammen. wäre super.


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin eine A****bombe in´s Fettnäpfen zu machen,
> wo ist das Problem?
> ...



hay, hast du die trails gsehen nach diesen wochend, glaub ned,oder. ich schon, hab damals aber nedmal gwusst das da des caoten camp unterwegs war, hab mir nur gedacht, was für deppn waren da wieder unterwegs, und haben wegabschneider runtergebremst


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2013)

[


----------



## microbat (11. Februar 2013)

naa - hob i nadürlich net gsen - i was ja no net´amal wo des gnau is
seis drumm - a normaaler radler hauts bei so´ner äkschn dermaßen auf waffel 
dei taten eh nimmer kumma 
(reifen aufgschlitzt / arsch aufgrissen / schulter und zäh ausgschlagn)


----------



## lowfat (11. Februar 2013)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
> Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
> Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
> Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.



Zu dem Thema wurde in diesem thread jetzt schon viel Richtiges gesagt. Ich habe Euch bisher als sehr verantwortungsbewusst wahrgenommen und nehme Euch ab, daß das einfach schief gelaufen ist. 
Je bekannter Trails sind, desto schlechter geht es ihnen. Das erlebe ich leider auf den Kalchi-hometrails. Dumm deshalb, daß dieses Video draussen ist. Mit Bremsszenen und fliegenden Steinen in Zeitlupe läßt sich filmisch leicht auf dicke Hose machen. Ich fände es besser, wenn das Video nicht im Forum zu sehen wäre.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Februar 2013)

bei dem, was am Steinbrüchlein in den letzten 1 - 2 Jahren alles an neuen Trails eingefahren wurde steht's da eher eins beide...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (11. Februar 2013)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Wir (Norman und Flo) möchten an dieser Stelle zu der Endurocamp Geschichte kurz Stellung beziehen, da wir für die Vorkommnisse verantwortlich sind:
> Erst einmal ist es so, dass wir selber sehr gerne in der Fränkischen fahren und weder die Zerstörung von Wegen, noch das Zeigen derselben dafür in irgendeiner Form zielführend ist. Ziel war es für dieses zum Biken doch recht feine Gebiet ein wenig Werbung zu machen und die Förderung des Sportnachwuchses. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich dem IBC die Unterkunft vermittelt und wir haben uns als Guides angeboten.
> Leider waren wir was das Verhalten dieser großen Gruppe auf den Wegen anbelangt ziemlich naiv. Wir waren der Meinung, dass entsprechende Ansagen und besonnenes Vorausfahren ausreichen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert und so wurde abgekürzt und Spuren hinterlassen. Darüber hinaus waren wir beim Videodreh nicht mehr/noch nicht vor Ort.
> Diese Herangehensweise war von unserer Seite äußerst naiv und wir haben daraus für uns Konsequenzen gezogen, können es aber leider nicht mehr ändern. Die Verantwortung dafür bleibt aber natürlich bei uns und wir möchten uns für die Vorkommnisse an diesem Wochenende auf den Wegen entschuldigen.



Dann nehmt euer angebliches Werbevideo aus dem Netz - erweckt absolut den gegenteiligen Eindruck -  In diesem Fall sag ich nur noch "Wer bremst verliert - d.h. wer unnötig bremst!"


----------



## fusion4life (11. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @_roland_: wann kommt eigentlich dein carver? bzw. wann hast du vor dein(e) Fanes abzugeben???? bevor du das rad "offiziell" verkaufst, denkst du nochmal an mich? vielleicht krieg ich bis dahin bissl geld zusammen. wäre super.


endlich wird der mann gscheit und hat begriffen was gut is


----------



## OldSchool (11. Februar 2013)

Finde die Stellungnahme von Yankee Doodle in Ordnung. So was kann mal passieren, wenn man von sich auf andere schließt. Immerhin hat er den Mut sich hier öffentlich zu Äußern und versteckt sich nicht.


----------



## Axalp (11. Februar 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich zu viele Biker in die Fränkische verirren wird.
Dafür ist der Großteil einfach nicht "hart" genug.
Wieviele km leichten Flowtrail gibt es denn in der Fränkischen im Vergleich zum Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald, Bay. Wald etc.? Richtig! Sehr sehr sehr wenig.
Es muss keiner Angst haben, dass aufgrund des Videos auf einmal der Run auf die Fränkischen los geht und alles zusammengehfahren wird.  

Ganz traurig finde ich, dass auf ein Video in dem von den "Enduro-Pros" nur sauber gefahrene Kurven und Linien ohne großes herumflicken und -whippen gezeigt worden wären mit Sicherheit 1000 Kommentare aus der Community á la "gay", "lame", "gähn", "Down Syndrom" etc. gefolgt wären. 

Um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, muss halt in diesem Stil gefahren werden - und das ist nicht unproblematisch.

Mag sein, dass es im Winter bei viel Laub und Schnee nicht "soooo" schimm ist und die Spuren recht schnell wieder verschwinden. Für mich aber kein Argument, da im Frühjahr diesselbe Fahrweise gehypet wird. 

Dass der Video-Dreh beim IBC-Camp zum Selbstläufer wurde hat der Norman ja erkannt und sich zurecht hier entschuldigt. 

Ich kann hier als jemand der beide Seiten kennt nur darauf hinweisen, dass bei jeder Bremsspur-Veranstaltung auf rücksichtsvolles Fahren und Verhalten hingewiesen wird und keiner zum aggressiven "ballern und shreddern" genötigt wird.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2013)

Huhu, heut abend jemand lust auf ne loggere runde am buck/tiergarten?


----------



## were (12. Februar 2013)

Genau das was in dem Film als cool dargestellt wird wird früher oder später dazu führen, dass es für Mountainbiker ähnliche Reklementierungen und Verbote geben wird wie es solche beim Klettern/Bouldern schon in der Fränkischen gibt.  Supa!

Deshalb:
- keine Veröffentlichung von Trails im Internet
- keine Kurse in der Natur


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2013)

Da ist der erosionsfreie Hinterradlupfstyle natürlich die absolute Greenpeacevariante! Verständlich dass niemand NUR so den Berg runter will, finde da aber mal ein vernünftiges Maß!!!?!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @_roland_: wann kommt eigentlich dein carver? bzw. wann hast du vor dein(e) Fanes abzugeben???? bevor du das rad "offiziell" verkaufst, denkst du nochmal an mich? vielleicht krieg ich bis dahin bissl geld zusammen. wäre super.



Du bist Staatsbeamter ! Also Geld und Zeit wie Heu. Das wird sich im Angebot preislich wiederfinden.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da ist der erosionsfreie Hinterradlupfstyle natürlich die absolute Greenpeacevariante! Verständlich dass niemand NUR so den Berg runter will, finde da aber mal ein vernünftiges Maß!!!?!!!



Du kannst mit deinem Bock eh nicht mehr in die fränkische! Der ist ja schon so schwer das er mit 2,5er Baron bis zu den Achsen einsinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2013)

were schrieb:


> Genau das was in dem Film als cool dargestellt wird wird früher oder später dazu führen, dass es für Mountainbiker ähnliche Reklementierungen und Verbote geben wird wie es solche beim Klettern/Bouldern schon in der Fränkischen gibt.  Supa!
> 
> Deshalb:
> - keine Veröffentlichung von Trails im Internet
> - keine Kurse in der Natur


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> endlich wird der mann gscheit und hat begriffen was gut is



Auch sehr spur treu
Hast du es eigentlich schon wieder bekommen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (12. Februar 2013)

> Das ist aber dumm da seid Ihr auf den Super Videos ja gar nicht drauf und zählt somit ja gar nicht zur ersten Garde der Enduristen. Gehört ihr dann gar nicht zu den coolen Jungs sondern immer noch zu denen die tagtäglich auf diesen Wegen fahren und heilfroh darüber sind. Was wolltet Ihr bezwecken? Mehr Werbung für Bremsspur?
> Ich finde das bescheiden, erst denken dann handeln.



Es ging von unserer Seite bei dieser Veranstaltung nie darum sich zu profilieren. Es ging vielmehr darum bei der Nachwuchsförderung gestaltend mitzuwirken. Wir wurden für diese Geschichte weder bezahlt noch gab es Werbung. Das kann man uns glauben oder nicht.



> Dann nehmt euer angebliches Werbevideo aus dem Netz - erweckt absolut den gegenteiligen Eindruck



Das Video ist weder von uns produziert noch hochgeladen worden, so dass wir hier auch keine Möglichkeit haben es offline zu nehmen.

Wir haben uns angeboten das vom IBC veranstaltete Enduro Camp zu guiden, da wir die Idee eines gemeinsamen Wochenendes und Trainingslagers von Nachwuchsfahrern gut finden. Die Erfahrungen mit Gruppen in der Fränkischen Schweiz waren bisher immer sehr gut, in kleinen Gruppen konnten wir die Leute für entsprechendes Fahrverhalten  und die Besonderheiten der Fränkischen Schweiz sensibilisieren. Auf Grund dieser Erfahrungen gab es von unserer Seite aus ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund daran zu zweifeln, dass es bei dieser Geschichte nicht funktionieren würde. Leider haben wir uns dahingehend geirrt und es nicht geschafft diese Verhaltensweisen sicherzustellen, darin sehe ich ganz klar unsere Schuld, da lässt sich nichts beschönigen.
Es ging natürlich nie darum, dass Vertrauen von RolandMC und PeterMetz zu enttäuschen die uns vor einigen Jahren die ersten Trails der Fränkischen Schweiz gezeigt haben. Das ist mit dieser Geschichte leider geschehen und wir hoffen, dass uns die Chance geboten wird uns dieses wieder zu verdienen.


----------



## gandi85 (12. Februar 2013)

@roland: Zeit ja, Geld nein (ausbildung). Wird ein problem werden, denk ich mal. 
Werd ich wohl weiterhin fürs Postwerksteam fahren müssen.


----------



## gandi85 (12. Februar 2013)

Wolln wir ned alle mal gemeinsam ein bier trinken gehn, und danach die sache als nicht nachahmenswert und ******* gelaufen vergessen??? War gestern am hummerstein und außenrum unterwegs und hab eigentlich nix mehr gesehn.  @roland: ich würde dir sogar 1-10 Bier ausgeben und danach reden wir nochmal übern preis und so


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wolln wir ned alle mal gemeinsam ein bier trinken gehn, und danach die sache als nicht nachahmenswert und ******* gelaufen vergessen??? War gestern am hummerstein und außenrum unterwegs und hab eigentlich nix mehr gesehn.  @roland: ich würde dir sogar 1-10 Bier ausgeben und danach reden wir nochmal übern preis und so



Mich hat schon mal einer unter den Tisch saufen wollen (Bamberger Fitness)
er musste dann aber heimwärts laut Ulrich rufen. Ich brauchte "nur" eine Kopfweh Tablette.

da würde ich mich schon drauf einlassen.
Hab ich erwähnt das ich angetrunken noch unausstehlicher bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (12. Februar 2013)

ich hab ned gesagt, dass ich mit trink...


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du kannst mit deinem Bock eh nicht mehr in die fränkische! Der ist ja schon so schwer das er mit 2,5er Baron bis zu den Achsen einsinkt.



....des Gute is ich rutsch nimmer wech.....


----------



## OldSchool (12. Februar 2013)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> ...n, darin sehe ich ganz klar unsere Schuld, da lässt sich nichts beschönigen.
> Es ging natürlich nie darum, dass Vertrauen von RolandMC und PeterMetz zu enttäuschen die uns vor einigen Jahren die ersten Trails der Fränkischen Schweiz gezeigt haben. Das ist mit dieser Geschichte leider geschehen und wir hoffen, dass uns die Chance geboten wird uns dieses wieder zu verdienen.



Würde das ganze mal nicht ganz so hoch hängen. Hier von Schuld zu reden ist doch wohl etwas hoch gegriffen. Der Vertrauensverlust ist wohl auch etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Das ist hier ja nicht FränkiLeaks wo zu Veröffentlichung von Staatsgeheimnissen gekommen ist.  .

Denke das Thema sollte damit beendet sein. Auf ein Neues.


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde das ganze mal nicht ganz so hoch hängen. Hier von Schuld zu reden ist doch wohl etwas hoch gegriffen. Der Vertrauensverlust ist wohl auch etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Das ist hier ja nicht FränkiLeaks wo zu Veröffentlichung von Staatsgeheimnissen gekommen ist.  .
> 
> Denke das Thema sollte damit beendet sein. Auf ein Neues.



genau: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W1aDu0PkLg"]25 Otto Waalkes   Schwamm DrÃ¼ber Blues - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich hab ned gesagt, dass ich mit trink...



Du trinkst schön mit, viell. habe ich Glück und dein Golf gehört dann mir.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

hab mit dem Peter beschlossen das die nächsten "neuen" die B470 als Trail gezeigt bekommen da kann man von EBS bis Pottenstein schreddern ohne den Teer Belag ernsthaft zu schädigen.
 @AlteSchule
Finde auch das das Thema durch ist. Man kann nun seine Lehren daraus ziehen.


----------



## folienmaster (13. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab mit dem Peter beschlossen das die nächsten "neuen" die B470 als Trail gezeigt bekommen da kann man von EBS bis Pottenstein schreddern ohne den Teer Belag ernsthaft zu schädigen.
> .



Ist aber net so flüssig zu fahren, da es viele Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gibt!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

ja stimmt, unter 60ig hat`s dann ja nichts mehr mit ballern zu tun.


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Februar 2013)

Das sich im Nbg fred niemand über das aufregt was mittlerweile am Stb alles passiert ist, ist bei den Diskussionen hier schon mehr als verwunderlich..........
bin scheinbar der einzige der sieht wie "negativ" sich die Trails am Stb im letzten Jahr verändert haben. Schon alleine das Entfernen von angeblichen Hindernissen auf den Wegen ist mehr als dämlich...........kein Wunder das immermehr Fussgänger Äste in den Weg legen. Von den Schaufelkids will ich erst garnicht anfangen......

Das ist einmal Laubaufwirbeln in der Fränkischen Dreck dagegen


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Februar 2013)

hast du meinen Post gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2013)

Am STB ist viel anonym, bei der _Pro_-Aktion hier konnte man die Verursacher _direkt_ ansprechen.
Ist aber leider auf wenig Verständnis gestoßen.
Die Einzigen die m. M. nach darauf professionell reagiert haben, sind die Jungs von Bremsspur. 

Die Veränderung am STB sind mir auch aufgefallen, bin ja dort schon über 20 Jahre mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Da macht es aber hauptsächlich die Masse an Bikern aus. In dem Fall muss ich mich selber an die Nase fassen. 
Früher war ich meist alleine unterwegs, jetzt deutlich öfter in der Gruppen, mit teilweise vielen Leuten.
Der eine oder andere _Geheimweg_ ist nicht jetzt nicht mehr geheim sondern öffentlich  

Mal ehrlich, wenn jeder am STB so fahren würde, wie in dem Video, wie würde es dann dort aussehen?
_Hier liegt doch der Hund begraben._

Das mit dem Stöckchenenleger war vor über 5 Jahren deutlich schlimmer. Ich denke der hat irgendwann
aufgegeben, ist weggezogen oder verstorben. RIP

Ich bin für eine max. Anzahl an Befahrungen pro Person und Monat, oder eine Trailmaut.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> ... eine Trailmaut.



Natürlich bezahlbar an dich, oder was?


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ck-interview-mit-jasper-jauch-highlight-clip/


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Natürlich bezahlbar an dich, oder was?



Logisch  an wen sonst?! _»Wolf Collect«_
Für Nürnberg kassier ich ab, in der Fränkischen der Peter.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das sich im Nbg fred niemand über das aufregt was mittlerweile am Stb alles passiert ist, ist bei den Diskussionen hier schon mehr als verwunderlich..........
> bin scheinbar der einzige der sieht wie "negativ" sich die Trails am Stb im letzten Jahr verändert haben. Schon alleine das Entfernen von angeblichen Hindernissen auf den Wegen ist mehr als dämlich...........kein Wunder das immermehr Fussgänger Äste in den Weg legen. Von den Schaufelkids will ich erst garnicht anfangen......
> 
> Das ist einmal Laubaufwirbeln in der Fränkischen Dreck dagegen



Ich war erst 2x am STB und kenne mich dort kaum aus, aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren was sich da so die letzten Jahre getan hat?


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Februar 2013)

Mich würds ebenfalls interessiern...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Logisch  an wen sonst?! _»Wolf Collect«_
> Für Nürnberg kassier ich ab, in der Fränkischen der Peter.



Blöde Trail Mafia


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Blöde Trail Mafia



Ok, du bekommst das Gebiet Leutenbach, Egloffstein und Obertrubach. 
Das ist aber mein letztes Angebot


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ok, du bekommst das Gebiet Leutenbach, Egloffstein und Obertrubach.
> Das ist aber mein letztes Angebot



O.K.  das reicht mir voll. Werd die Gebühren aber Markenabhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K.  das reicht mir voll. Werd die Gebühren aber Markenabhängig machen.



dann komm ich günstig davon


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann komm ich günstig davon



Stimmt, deine Gebühr ist vernachlässigbar
Coole Marken müssen nicht zahlen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi; bin ja dort schon über 20 Jahre mit dem MTB unterwegs. 
 ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer noch nicht besser


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mich würds ebenfalls interessiern...



vieles, was so an Schlüsselstellen gefahren wird, kam erst in der letzten Zeit neu dazu. Die Ecken auf den Bildern in meiner Gallery von vor ein paar Wochen beispielsweise, auch dann ein paar Meter weiter die zwei Trails mit Spitzkehre wo's in eine Sackgasse reinging. Oder die Stelle am Zufahrts-Weg in den Steinbruch. Klar gab's diverse Trails dort schon lange, einige der technischen Stellen + die Trails drumherum sind neu. Und dass das jetzt 2 - 3mal pro Woche ein Pulk versucht, die Stellen zu fahren, ist ebenfalls neu


----------



## MTBermLuS (13. Februar 2013)

Richtig.......im Pulk......mit einer Gründe warum ich da lieber nur noch alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs bin.
Was sich noch so verändert hat? Seit Jahren liegende "Bäume" auf den Trails wurden entfernt weil so mancheiner zu blöd war da Berg hoch drüber zu kommen.......es wurden Anlieger und Kicker gebaut......von mir wieder platt gemacht.....die Krönung waren die Steinhaufen mit Brettern auf den Trails oberhalb des Steinbruchs.
Kurven sind ziemlich ausgefahren oder Wege wurden abgekürzt usw usw.

"Secret" ist da schon lange nix mehr..........und bevor ich persönlich werde schreibe ich lieber nix mehr dazu


----------



## JulH (13. Februar 2013)

Die Maut fürs Leinleitertal übernehm ich. Für die ganzen CCler die die Heiligenstädter Mountainbike Routen fahrn werden extra hohe Gebühren fällig 

Ich werd morgen Mittag Guckhüll bis Gasseldorf fahrn. 13 uhr etwa
Jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (14. Februar 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Logisch  an wen sonst?! _»Wolf Collect«_
> Für Nürnberg kassier ich ab, in der Fränkischen der Peter.


In Kalchi hab ich schon seit längerem Mauthäuschen und Schranken stehen


----------



## OldSchool (14. Februar 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> In Kalchi hab ich schon seit längerem Mauthäuschen und Schranken stehen



Da melde ich aber auch Anspüche an! 

Du Pferdegehege ich Winterleite.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2013)

Wird so rauskommen das vor Fahrtantritt jeder jedem was zahlen muss.


----------



## rehhofer (14. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Da melde ich aber auch Anspüche an!
> 
> Du Pferdegehege ich Winterleite.



Der Tiergarten ist noch vakant - den nehme ich als quasi mittendrin Wohnender.


----------



## JulH (14. Februar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen Mittag Guckhüll bis Gasseldorf fahrn. 13 uhr etwa
> Jemand Zeit und Lust?


 
Alle auf Arbeit? Was ist mit die Pauker los?


----------



## fusion4life (14. Februar 2013)

@roland: des fanes is scho lang wieder zurück.montag abgeschickt samsatg früh wieder mit der post bekommen.etz hat er festgestellt, dass es aus der charge 5 war und die nicht betroffen war.ach ja und es stand noch dabei die charge wurde notiert, vll hat er daraus ne lehre gezogen und hat des etz wenigstens iwo im pc, welches bike von welchem kunden welche charge hat


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> @roland: des fanes is scho lang wieder zurück.montag abgeschickt samsatg früh wieder mit der post bekommen.etz hat er festgestellt, dass es aus der charge 5 war und die nicht betroffen war.ach ja und es stand noch dabei die charge wurde notiert, vll hat er daraus ne lehre gezogen und hat des etz wenigstens iwo im pc, welches bike von welchem kunden welche charge hat



So richtig professionell ist seine Produktions legende ja nicht


----------



## gandi85 (14. Februar 2013)

Ihr mit euren Versenderbikes...

Wer warn heute an der Muschelquelle unterwegs? zwei spuren hab ich gesehn. Mein fährtenlesen kann aber noch verbessert werden...


----------



## JulH (14. Februar 2013)

Da hät ma zusammen auch fahrn können. Vor mir war auch scho a spur hinten und vorn muddy mary. Im Winter kriegt ma alles mit und wehe der hat ka trailmaut bezahlt


----------



## gandi85 (14. Februar 2013)

Das war dann ich. Bin aber eher cc mäßig auf stecke unterwegs gewesen.
Von matterhorn über störnhof, frankenweg auf den Hummerstein und anschließend übern pavillion und burg an der muschelquelle vorbei. 
Ich will evtl. Samstag wieder gehn. 
Mach brutal spass bei schnee und gibt kondi pur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (14. Februar 2013)

Dir war der schnee scheinbar wurscht, brachiale line an der Muschelquelle


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2013)

Keine Wegbeschreibungen mehr bei uns.
Ned das die Enduro elite wieder bei uns rumpflügt.




gandi85 schrieb:


> Das war dann ich. Bin aber eher cc mäßig auf stecke unterwegs gewesen.
> Von matterhorn über störnhof, frankenweg auf den Hummerstein und anschließend übern pavillion und burg an der muschelquelle vorbei.
> Ich will evtl. Samstag wieder gehn.
> Mach brutal spass bei schnee und gibt kondi pur...


----------



## gandi85 (14. Februar 2013)

Oha, sorry. Muesst ihr mir halt mal eure ganzen trailcodes beibringen: brotzeittrail, *********trail, breyereck und so zeug, des find ka sau...


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Oha, sorry. Muesst ihr mir halt mal eure ganzen trailcodes beibringen: brotzeittrail, *********trail, breyereck und so zeug, des find ka sau...



des braucht a ka sau finden, reicht scho wenns wir ochsen finden


----------



## OldSchool (14. Februar 2013)

rehhofer schrieb:


> Der Tiergarten ist noch vakant - den nehme ich als quasi *mittendrin* Wohnender.



Bist du das Pinselohrschwein?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> des braucht a ka sau finden, reicht scho wenns wir ochsen finden


----------



## gandi85 (14. Februar 2013)

@Peter: stimm ich dir vollkommen zu.
An wen zahl ich jetzt eigentlich die maut fuer streitberg? Und nachdem der roland ne fruehzeitige meldung verpasst hat, kassier ich den reisberg. Mauthaeuschen oben am ehrabocha dh.


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2013)

werd morgen um 1400uhr in eggloffsta zwa trails fohren, treppentrail u augusttrail, falls aner mitwill


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Februar 2013)

Eieiei, do mou ich ja aufbassn, dass ich als Naia a immer mol weng mitderf 

Odda brauch i an grußn Geldbaidl zum Maut zohln???


@ Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (14. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Eieiei, do mou ich ja aufbassn, dass ich als Naia a immer mol weng mitderf
> 
> Odda brauch i an grußn Geldbaidl zum Maut zohln???
> 
> ...



Kannst abonieren oder 10er Karte kaufen.


----------



## JulH (14. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Dir war der schnee scheinbar wurscht, brachiale line an der Muschelquelle



ging ganz gut. Eigentlich alles gfahrn bis auf die Wolfikante. War aber auch mit meiner Hardtail Kisten unterwegs, die jetzt mit ner hinteren scheibenbremse getunt ist 
 @_Peter_: Hab am wochenende ka zeit für größere Touren, muss lernen
 @Gandi: ich würd vorschlagen Maut wird gesammelt und davon nach den Touren immer ans getrunken aufn keller


----------



## macmount (14. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mich hat schon mal einer unter den Tisch saufen wollen (Bamberger Fitness)
> er musste dann aber heimwärts laut Ulrich rufen. Ich brauchte "nur" eine Kopfweh Tablette.
> 
> da würde ich mich schon drauf einlassen.
> Hab ich erwähnt das ich angetrunken noch unausstehlicher bin.



 @roland - es war von einem Bier die Rede - wenn du scho nach einem Bier angetrunken bist - dann besorg dir scho amol Kopfwehtableddn


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> @roland - es war von einem Bier die Rede - wenn du scho nach einem Bier angetrunken bist - dann besorg dir scho amol Kopfwehtableddn



Schreib ned so dumm, fahr lieber mal mit.


----------



## macmount (15. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schreib ned so dumm, fahr lieber mal mit.



hosd rechd - obbä eds mussi örschd amol skifoarn


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Kannst abonieren oder 10er Karte kaufen.


 
Dann nehm ich doch des Sparabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. Februar 2013)

@peter metz

Schee wors...
Hab heimwärts noch 2 (Treppen)Trails unter die Räder genommen von denen mir irgendwer berichtet hatte, dass sie unfahrbar wärn...

da musst ich doch glatt 
und das bei Schnee...


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2013)

wo warst denn noch


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2013)

hey red, warum steht bei ausfahrten ab leutenbach nemmer dei name sondern thomas, oder hast die umtaufen lassen


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo warst denn noch


 
Ludwigshöhle und Sophienhöhle


----------



## OldSchool (15. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red, warum steht bei ausfahrten ab leutenbach nemmer dei name sondern thomas, oder hast die umtaufen lassen



Vermute dass beim Teilen des Threads der Admin seinen Namen einsetzt.


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2013)

und warum is des ned bei den anderen threads so 
wahrscheinlich hams den red nausgschmissen


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2013)

Bei uns war glaube ich , von Teil 2 auf Teil 2 statt auf 3. Vielleicht ist da was schief gelaufen. 

Fährst heute was?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bei uns war glaube ich , von Teil 2 auf Teil 2 statt auf 3. Vielleicht ist da was schief gelaufen.
> 
> Fährst heute was?



Die haben wahrscheinlich die Umstellung an einem WE nachts gemacht. 
2x Teil 2 und den Namen geändert. Na ja die werden halt genug mit ihren Enduro Video Drehs zu tun haben


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> und warum is des ned bei den anderen threads so
> wahrscheinlich hams den red nausgschmissen



Ne erst sin die Adelsdörfer dran dann langsam Richtung Leutenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Tour zur Kanzel,bis jetzt Bernd und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

Hats bei euch a widda so viel vo dem weißn scheiß runterghaut????

Bei mir sin´s scho wieder 5cm Neuschnee:kotz:


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hats bei euch a widda so viel vo dem weißn scheiß runterghaut????
> 
> Bei mir sin´s scho wieder 5cm Neuschnee:kotz:



ja, aber des meiste is scho wieder weggschmolzen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, aber des meiste is scho wieder weggschmolzen



Notfalls würd ich euch davon was schenken....

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Notfalls würd ich euch davon was schenken....
> 
> G.


 
Mach des blos net!!!



Ich bin froh wenn des zeuch wieder weg is.. Gestern Nachmittag hats so gut ausgschaut...
Temperaturen über 0° kein Niederschlag wär richtig gut geworden bis Sonntag... aber nee...  

Naja gut... hilft ja nix...
 @RolandMC
welchen Charakter solls denn haben morgen?
Evtl bin ich a dabei.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

Charakter vom Roland wird morgen denk ich wie immer sein:
frängische Frohnadur mit Hang zum Leud verarschen
"Sauuuubbbbäääää"

Oder manst du die tour?????


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

Werden über den verbotenen Berg rüber zur Kanzel fahren und über Reisberg zurück so 750-800 HM und 25 KM aber mehr CC lastig. Nicht von der Geschwindigkeit mehr von der Strecke her. 3-4 Schlüsselstellen das wars. 





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mach des blos net!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Charakter vom Roland wird morgen denk ich wie immer sein:
> frängische Frohnadur mit Hang zum Leud verarschen
> "Sauuuubbbbäääää"
> 
> Oder manst du die tour?????



Wäre genau das richtige für dich Die Kanzel im Renn Modus runter, ist bestimmt schön glatt.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hader schon die ganze zeit mit mir, ob ich meine arbeit liegen lass und mal wieder radeln geh...


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

Ach ne, ich bin ja lehrer 
Hab ja ferien...

Wo fahrt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2013)

@RolandMC bin dabei, ohne kettenführung


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ach ne, ich bin ja lehrer
> Hab ja ferien...
> 
> Wo fahrt ihr los?



Leutenbach ab meiner Haustüre.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

So, wie sag ich jetzt das, ohne wieder was an trails zu verraten.
fahrt ihr von Dietzhof über den parkplatz oberhalb dieses Wirtshauses in Schlaifhausen, wo auch der Keller von diesem anderen Wirtshaus ist?

Geht gar...


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

ach scheiß drauf, ich komm zu dir 

wo mussn ich da genau hin????

Oder derf ma des ah ned verrodn???


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ach scheiß drauf, ich komm zu dir
> 
> wo mussn ich da genau hin????
> 
> Oder derf ma des ah ned verrodn???



Schau einfach wo ein Polizeiauto und ein Gerichtsvollzieher steht, dann bist du richtig!


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

Manst wirklich, dass des in Leutenbach sinnvoll ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schau einfach wo ein Polizeiauto und ein Gerichtsvollzieher steht, dann bist du richtig!



Solang ned a Auto Spargelstecher in mein Hof steht und die Frau trotz flehen ned aufmacht.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leutenbach ab meiner Haustüre.



soch mol on wie ich des finn? >>>PN


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Manst wirklich, dass des in Leutenbach sinnvoll ist??



Do hosd etz a widder rächd.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Februar 2013)

Roland, hab mir deine adresse bei google maps grad angschaut, du hast ja mehr pool als garten...


----------



## Schoschi (16. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Roland, hab mir deine adresse bei google maps grad angschaut, du hast ja mehr pool als garten...



Die Aufnahme ist dann scho älter, den sei Pool ist genau so braun wie sei Rasen.....dürfte aus der Luft kein Unterschied zu sehen sein...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme ist dann scho älter, den sei Pool ist genau so braun wie sei Rasen.....dürfte aus der Luft kein Unterschied zu sehen sein...



Du Depp im Moment ist er weiß vom Eis und drunter ist er schön blau. Der Rasen / Englisch ist schön grün unterm Schnee


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

@Schoschi könnst a mol widda mitfoan hob bergauf scho lang ka Nicolai mehr versägt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC bin dabei, ohne kettenführung



Widda a Stück leichter machd ner so weida ihr CCler.
Hab gedacht du hast viell. dein AT schon.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Februar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme ist dann scho älter, den sei Pool ist genau so braun wie sei Rasen.....dürfte aus der Luft kein Unterschied zu sehen sein...



Wasd nu wis nochm AX wor? Do wor er so grün wie a Englischer Rosn. Vorm Hallo erschd amol die Fraa zumbuzd wecher mangelnder Poolpflegä!


----------



## Schoschi (16. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wasd nu wis nochm AX wor? Do wor er so grün wie a Englischer Rosn. Vorm Hallo erschd amol die Fraa zumbuzd wecher mangelnder Poolpflegä!



Jaja, die Pia, die orme Fraa....
Hab heut mei Rad zerleecht, ich Depp, hätt ich moing a machen können. Moing hätt ich schö Zeit zum foan. Wetter ist halt richtig Mist.
Mei Schaltung kriegt a Upgrade, schicks am Montag wech, wenn ich Glück hab ist bis nächstes WE wieder da.
Und bevor der Breyer wieder lästert......jaja, so ists halt mit Neuentwicklungen, des hob ich vorher scho gwusst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_ bin dabei, ohne kettenführung


 

Ich hob a kane Freidoch mitn Beda is die Keddn a do bliem wous hie ghert...

Ich glab immernonich, dass ich mitn HT ane brauch...
Hob obba nuch a Idee in Carbon die ganz nützlich sa kennt
Die muss ich aber erstmol zeichna und dann an Kumpel zum Fräsn gem...


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2013)

Hab mir ne stinger mit e-type bestellt. Entweder das e-type teil hält die kette oben, oder ich muss mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## OldSchool (17. Februar 2013)

Komme auch.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wasd nu wis nochm AX wor? Do wor er so grün wie a Englischer Rosn. Vorm Hallo erschd amol die Fraa zumbuzd wecher mangelnder Poolpflegä!



Entweder Mann oder Breyer.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Also ich komm auf jedenfall, hoffentlich auch puenktlich...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

Ich kumm net...

musste beim Einladen feststellen, dass meinem rechten Vorderrad vom Caddy wohl irgendwie die Luft ausganga is...

Ersatzrad leider net wirklich griffbereit...

Wünsch euch viel spaß

Man man man, jeds mol wos annersch...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich kumm net...
> 
> musste beim Einladen feststellen, dass meinem rechten Vorderrad vom Caddy wohl irgendwie die Luft ausganga is...
> 
> ...



Oh mei, aber wer fährt denn auch schon im Winter mit einem Golfwagen rum, der hat doch netmal Fensterscheiben

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, aber wer fährt denn auch schon im Winter mit einem Golfwagen rum, der hat doch netmal Fensterscheiben
> 
> G.



Meiner scho


----------



## S P (17. Februar 2013)

Nix schlechds übern Käddi! 
Währ auch gern mal wieder dabei, aber 640km Anfahrt lohnen irgendwie ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Wor richtig schee heut gutes tempo, erst 6 dann 5 Mann. Schöne Konditour.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Riffala und Klöß worn einfach zu verlockend.
Hab euch aber noch oben genau auf der Kante entlag fahren sehn von daheim aus...

Übrigens, das einzige mal wo heut mein dämpfer durchgschlagn ist, war auf der "Straße" vor deinem Haus

Da weiß man auch, warum dein YT-Nachbar so an Truck fährt...


----------



## OldSchool (17. Februar 2013)

Ja!


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Aber irgendwas passt mit dem Dämpfer eh ned, seitdem ich den hab fall ich noch öfter hin...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nix schlechds übern Käddi!
> Währ auch gern mal wieder dabei, aber 640km Anfahrt lohnen irgendwie ned.



Etz bist obba scho lang ford, mansd die lossn dich amol widda runda


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2013)

@gandi85 hast ein bild gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Von was? als mich hingehaun hat? kann da ned jedesmal a bild machen, dann fotografier ich ja nur noch...


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

nachdem ich beim saubermachen gesehen hab, dass meine Reifen echt langsam so risse bekommen, will ich mir jetzt doch mal was neues holen.
Will aber noch ordentlich den Berg hochkommen. (Baron 2.5 fällt definitiv weg, da hab ich zu wenig wumbs in den Beinen)
Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

Vorn Baron 2.3 und hinten  Mountain King II 2.4 Protection


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Dem Breyer sein Kopf war heute so rot wie seine Jacke als wir den verbotenen oben waren. Ich hab scho gedacht er hat sie sich über den Kopf gezogen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> nachdem ich beim saubermachen gesehen hab, dass meine Reifen echt langsam so risse bekommen, will ich mir jetzt doch mal was neues holen.
> Will aber noch ordentlich den Berg hochkommen. (Baron 2.5 fällt definitiv weg, da hab ich zu wenig wumbs in den Beinen)
> Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen.



E-Bike


----------



## OldSchool (17. Februar 2013)

@gandi85  hier gibt es die Platzangstjacke günstig.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Vorn Baron 2.3 und hinten  Mountain King 2.4 Protection





Oder Ardent/Minion. Ibex soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2013)

@gandi85 na von uns auf der "kante"?!  

ist der @MichiP verwandschaft von dir? 

ICH komm mit dem MK2 Protection in 2.4 super zurecht....Würd aber auch (gern) mal nen RQ 2.4 testen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> @gandi85  hier gibt es die Platzangstjacke günstig.



Aber leider nur in s


----------



## S P (17. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Etz bist obba scho lang ford, mansd die lossn dich amol widda runda



Werd noch a weng daurn. 
Habe aber scho scheene wegala fürn Jogurtbecha gfunde. CC yeah...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber leider nur in s


 
Na dann passt se zum Namen...

"Platzangst"


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na dann passt se zum Namen...
> 
> "Platzangst"


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

ich denk ich werd mich vorne zwischen RQ 2,4 und Baron 2,3 entscheiden.
hinten klingt der montainking ned schlecht.
Ist der 2.2 deutlich schmäler? der wär fast 200gramm leichter...

muss Gewicht sparen, wegen dem E-motor den ich montieren muss wenn ich mimt roland unterwegs bin.
 @OldSchool: danke, ich hab auch schon geschaut wegen der Jacke, bei BMO gibt's die für 99, mal schaun.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Dann hast ja noch mehr Kondi als bisher
Wie soll des blos mit dir enden.



S P schrieb:


> Werd noch a weng daurn.
> Habe aber scho scheene wegala fürn Jogurtbecha gfunde. CC yeah...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S P (17. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann hast ja noch mehr Kondi als bisher
> Wie soll des blos mit dir enden.



Dafür hat's hier kaum Schlüsselstellen. Einzig die Treppen von der Steilküste zum Meer wären erwähnenswert. Aber da die touritauglich sein müssen, geht es über S0 nicht hinaus.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

War heut wieder mit mein Pitch unterwegs, tolles Rad




S P schrieb:


> Dafür hat's hier kaum Schlüsselstellen. Einzig die Treppen von der Steilküste zum Meer wären erwähnenswert. Aber da die touritauglich sein müssen, geht es über S0 nicht hinaus.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ist der 2.2 deutlich schmäler? der wär fast 200gramm leichter...









S P schrieb:


> Treppen von der Steilküste zum Meer wären erwähnenswert.



Wo rennstn rum?


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2013)

@Strike85 gut heim gekommen?


----------



## S P (17. Februar 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wo rennstn rum?



Ostsee. Ganz toll bei der Jahreszeit. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Hab mir das Jäckchen jetzt mal bestellt. Wird meine Alpenjacke werden, da die Regenjacke doch schon sehr alt ist.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Wo hast die etz bestellt


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wo hast die etz bestellt



BMO 99,XX plus Versand


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

Hast sie in L bestellt? 
Ich hab sie auch schon im  warenkorb. Werd wohl morgen bestellen.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich denk ich werd mich vorne zwischen RQ 2,4 und Baron 2,3 entscheiden.
> hinten klingt der montainking ned schlecht.
> Ist der 2.2 deutlich schmäler? der wär fast 200gramm leichter...


 

Ich würd den Baron der RQ am Vorderrad vorziehen...
Hat mehr Grip und rollt denk ich net schlechter.

Die RQ is denk ich ein guter Hinterradreifen, dämpfen tut se auch gut (Hab ich grad auf die dicken Felgen zum Rumspielen drauf) allerdings 200g (nachgewogen) schwerer als der kleine Baron


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hast sie in L bestellt?
> Ich hab sie auch schon im  warenkorb. Werd wohl morgen bestellen.



Ja in L aber leider schwarz wie meine Seele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich würd den Baron der RQ am Vorderrad vorziehen...
> Hat mehr Grip und rollt denk ich net schlechter.
> 
> Die RQ is denk ich ein guter Hinterradreifen, dämpfen tut se auch gut (Hab ich grad auf die dicken Felgen zum Rumspielen drauf) allerdings 200g (nachgewogen) schwerer als der kleine Baron



Ohne den mkleinen Baron schon gefahren zu sein. Der RQ 2,4 ist auch als Vorderreifen sehr gut, habs heute erst wieder bemerkt, hab mir einen neuen draufgemacht.
Den kleinen Baron hab ich jetzt 2 mal beobachtet er muss mit mehr Luft gefahren werden da er an den Flanken sehr dünn ist. Deshalb knickte er leicht weg.
Das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Februar 2013)

Warum kein Minion 2.5? Ich fand die 2.2er RQ am Vorderad zumindest nicht gut.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

Im Grunde ists doch wurscht, 

Hauptsach schwarz, Rund und mit Profil nach aussen


----------



## gandi85 (17. Februar 2013)

wenn ich mir hier im forum die gemessenen Gewichte anschau, dann ist der RQ 2,4 ziemlich schwer.

Der kleine Baron ist ja fast ein Leichtgewicht...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

Jep, mit 950g musst bei der Königin schon rechnen

Meine beiden kleinen Barönchen haben um die 750g...
Und DER BARON hat 1250g


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2013)

den kleinen baron hab ich nach der ersten fahrt runtergeschmissen...

entweder zu viel druck und kein gripp oder zu platt gefahren und ständig "durchschläge". bei deinem gewicht mag das anders sein. 

Aber: 2,3er Baron vorne und 2,4er rq oder mk hinten? die bauen beide deutlich dicker als der baron. der ist schmäler als 2.25er Fat Albert


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

Hmm könnt auch an deiner Gabeleinstellung liegen 

Hatte dieses Problem weder mit der Fanes noch mit dem CT...
Vll fahr ich auch einfach zu "soft"

Bin den kleinen mit ca 1,4 - 1,5bar und den dicken mit 0,8bar gefahren

Ich bleib für Touren beim kleinen Baron vorn, hat mich ganz gut überzeugt.
Die Dämpfungsarbeit darf gerne die Gabel übernehmen


Conti soll endlich mal einen 2.4er Baron mit ner halbwegs stabilen und leicht laufenden Karkasse unter der Kilomarke rausbringen


----------



## Strike85 (18. Februar 2013)

@rebirth jo bin gut heimgekommen war zwar aweng kalt am bahnhof aber habs überlebt


----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir hier im forum die gemessenen Gewichte anschau, dann ist der RQ 2,4 ziemlich schwer.



Rubber Queen 2.4: 990...1020 g
Onza Ibex 2.4: 760 g 

Beide selbst gewogen!

Ich konnte bislang keinen nennenswerten Unterschied was Grip angeht feststellen. 
Aber 500g weniger Gewicht machen sich schon bemerkbar.


----------



## gandi85 (18. Februar 2013)

Den Ibex hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
RQ ist eigentlich schon aus, ist mir definitiv zu schwer.
werd mich wohl zwischen Ibex und Barönchen entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Februar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Rubber Queen 2.4: 990...1020 g
> Onza Ibex 2.4: 760 g
> 
> Beide selbst gewogen!
> ...



Ist das wirklich der Ibex 2.4? Du meinst den 2.25er oder?


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

Das onza zeug ist hässlich wie die nacht.. Gewicht hin oder her ^^


----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der Ibex 2.4? Du meinst den 2.25er oder?



2.4 in der Faltversion.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das onza zeug ist hässlich wie die nacht.. Gewicht hin oder her ^^



ich finde Onza nicht schlecht. Die 2,25 die hatte waren nicht schlecht.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Februar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> 2.4 in der Faltversion.



Ok, da hast scheinbar einen sehr leichten erwischt. Wie rollt der so im Vergleich zu MK/Baron 2.3/etc?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Rubber Queen 2.4: 990...1020 g
> Onza Ibex 2.4: 760 g
> 
> Beide selbst gewogen!
> ...



Rubber Queen selbst nachgewogen 920 g und 940 g


----------



## rebirth (18. Februar 2013)

jemand morgen abend bock auf ne TOUR am stb?


----------



## Axalp (18. Februar 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ok, da hast scheinbar einen sehr leichten erwischt. Wie rollt der so im Vergleich zu MK/Baron 2.3/etc?



Der IBEX rollt besser als Baron, HighRoller2 und Minion R
Ich würde ihn mit dem Minion F vergleichen.
Rubber Queen fand ich vom Rollwiderstand etwas besser, aber 500g mehr tun auf Dauer doch mehr weh (Stichwort Beschleunigung). 

MK 2 und Ardent bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Februar 2013)

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Danke für den Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Der IBEX rollt besser als Baron, HighRoller2 und Minion R
> Ich würde ihn mit dem Minion F vergleichen.
> Rubber Queen fand ich vom Rollwiderstand etwas besser, aber 500g mehr tun auf Dauer doch mehr weh (Stichwort Beschleunigung).
> 
> MK 2 und Ardent bin ich noch nicht gefahren.



Schreib hier mal nicht so viel über Reifen. Ich kann mir doch nicht schon wieder welche kaufen.


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schreib hier mal nicht so viel über Reifen. Ich kann mir doch nicht schon wieder welche kaufen.



schau das du erstmal die am bauch abfährst


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> schau das du erstmal die am bauch abfährst



Bin ich gerade dabei.


----------



## JulH (19. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> schau das du erstmal die am bauch abfährst



Du meinst die FETT RINGS 5.0. Die solln sehr gut dämpfen glab ich. Berghoch tust dir halt schwer mit den dingern.


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Du meinst die FETT RINGS 5.0. Die solln sehr gut dämpfen glab ich. Berghoch tust dir halt schwer mit den dingern.



du sollst doch lernen


----------



## JulH (19. Februar 2013)

Eben deswegen schau ich ins Forum hab ja sonst nix zum lachen. 
Hast du Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Eben deswegen schau ich ins Forum hab ja sonst nix zum lachen.
> Hast du Urlaub?



bis morgen, muss daham was arbeitn


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> du sollst doch lernen





JulH schrieb:


> Eben deswegen schau ich ins Forum hab ja sonst nix zum lachen.
> Hast du Urlaub?



Nix besseres zu tun als dumm rumzuschreiben.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Februar 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> bis morgen, muss daham was arbeitn



Kinderzimmer herrichdn?


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kinderzimmer herrichdn?



Was? Wirkli? Der Vertrider der Zukunft wird geboren!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kinderzimmer herrichdn?



depp


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Februar 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was? Wirkli? Der Vertrider der Zukunft wird geboren!!!!!!!!!!!


Habe natürlich wie üblich bei solchen Ereignissen auch schon das erst Bild!!!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## xTr3Me (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Februar 2013)

Erstes Wort:


----------



## Schoschi (20. Februar 2013)

saugeil...............


----------



## folienmaster (20. Februar 2013)

1. Sahne!!!  

Aber rasieren hät sich der Kla scho kenna!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2013)

endlich gut getroffen


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2013)

Tach.
Geht am Sonntag was zusammen?


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Februar 2013)

Bin leider net da...

Schau mir aber vll im vorbeifahren mal Guido Tschugg´s Dirt und Fourcross Spot unter der A96 an..
Cheaptrick kommt auch mit


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2013)

guido wer?


----------



## lowfat (21. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe natürlich wie üblich bei solchen Ereignissen auch schon das erst Bild!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein ganzer Kerl dank Perwoll


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2013)

Wäre bestimmt eine erst Befahrung!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBWgT3LbStE"]Scariest hiking trail in world - YouTube[/nomedia]

Auch nicht übel.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCfVvmjf95s"]Hua Shan plank walk - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (22. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin leider net da...
> 
> Schau mir aber vll im vorbeifahren mal Guido Tschugg´s Dirt und Fourcross Spot unter der A96 an..
> Cheaptrick kommt auch mit




Bin nun notgedrungenerweise doch im Lande...
Also falls was geht


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2013)

Juhuu  Deine Reifen "geflickt"?


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Juhuu  Deine Reifen "geflickt"?



Häää??? hatt ich nen Plattn??? 

EDIT: eiei ich glaub ich wer Alt    
Freilich... Ventil war eingerissen...

Wollte den schrottigen selbstnachstellenden Kupplungszug meines Caddys richten, leider überlebte der die Zerlegung nicht...

Ersatz kommt erst morgen früh, also wars das mit dem WE Ausflug...


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2013)

hehe, ich hab jetzt mal gewartet bis es klingelt  

Ich würd Sonntag ne "Tour" mitfahren. Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2013)

werd am Sonntag fahren muss nur das Wetter beobachten damit ich weis wie und wo die Tour wird.


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2013)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (22. Februar 2013)

Wär desmal auch dabei 

Wetter soll so werden...
http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=91320&plz=91320&featID=&tag=2&meteoland=de


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2013)

Weißer Scheiß wohin das Auge blickt...

Sind schon wieder 8 cm und kein Ende in sicht


----------



## rebirth (23. Februar 2013)

Fährst morgen dann nicht mit?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2013)

Wird morgen eh keine lange Tour nur Standart Leutenbach.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fährst morgen dann nicht mit?



Doch 
Des geht scho 

Bin nur am Überlegen ob mit oder ohne *Schbeigs*

War nur ne reine Feststellung mit dem scheiß Schnee...


----------



## rebirth (23. Februar 2013)

zählt die tour von letztens als "nicht lang"?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2013)

Planänderung wenns bis morgen ned weiter schneit dann fahr ich ab Hausen mit dem Breyer die Hausentour bis zum Waldkindergarten. Bei uns am Berg liegt viel Schnee da geht wirklich nur rechts und links die Treppen runter.


----------



## rebirth (23. Februar 2013)

@_RolandMC_ und was is mit @_Dampfsti_ usw? 

*edit* bin heut scho net gefahren weil die Arschg... abgesagt haben.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> zählt die tour von letztens als "nicht lang"?



Die Tour letztens war als Sommertour eine lockere Kurztour.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2013)

Wegen einer Kurztour auf Leutenbach das würde sich nicht rentieren. Da es nicht mehr schneit wird es morgen wohl Hausen werden.
hab gerade im Wetterochs gelesen das es morgen früh schneien kann. Wenn gscheid schneid dann ned Hausn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Februar 2013)

@RolandMC  @Dampfsti wo treff mer uns denn? Und vor allem wann?

*edit* vorschlag:

10:00 beim roland. Dann wird entschieden ob hausen oder ne (ausgedehnte?) leutenbach tour!?
Bisher hat das bischen schnee doch auch nicht gestört 

Ist eigentlich sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2013)

Wär in Ordnung...

Halt morng früh nochmal neischreim wies bei euch do druntn ausschaut...


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

Also bei uns schneits dann Leutenbach. Werd um 10.00 In Leutenbach was kleines machen.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Februar 2013)

Wird sich dann net *Rentier*n für was kleines eineinhalb Stund mitn Auto hin und her zu kutschen?

Bei uns hats a nochmal 5cm drauf gschnait...


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Komm halt auf verdacht, notfalls fahr mer alleine radweg nach forchheim oder so


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wird sich dann net *Rentier*n für was kleines eineinhalb Stund mitn Auto hin und her zu kutschen?
> 
> Bei uns hats a nochmal 5cm drauf gschnait...


Des rentiert sich auch nicht, nächste oder übernächste Woche wirds besser ( dann mal eine schöne lange Tour) aber wegen 1 Stunde biken 1,5 Stunden Auto fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich sonst noch wer dabei?



Dem Bernd ist der Schnee zuviel, sonst hat sich keiner gemeldet und bestimmten Leuten hinterher telefonieren hab ich auch keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Februar 2013)

hmm nee, seh das genauso wie Roland... 

Ausserdem muss schon ein bisschen Bespaßung dabei sein...
Radweg is net mei Fall

Der Schnee gherad si echt ozundn... Wenna na brenna däd


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Ich schau mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab zur zeit leider wieder prüfungen (die gefühlt 300000000000 meines lebens)
sonst würd ich gern mit fahrn, so zur allgemeinen belustigung


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Is doch nur ne stunde


----------



## gandi85 (24. Februar 2013)

Mit anfahrt, duschen, zeug zam und auspacken bist da wieder schnell bei nem halben tag.

außerdem gehn wir heut mittag essen


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

Ich denk des essen is ihm irgendwie wichtiger.



rebirth schrieb:


> Is doch nur ne stunde


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> hmm nee, seh das genauso wie Roland...
> 
> Ausserdem muss schon ein bisschen Bespaßung dabei sein...
> Radweg is net mei Fall
> ...



Genuch bremsreinicher nei dann brennt der scho.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich schau mal vorbei



Werd heut mal des Helius auspacken, mehr Training weil schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. Februar 2013)

Laut wetterochs besteht fürs nächstes WE eine 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es leicht vorfrühlingshaft wird bei 8°C. Hoff mers mal!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2013)

war eine rechte Plagerei heute durch den Schnee, aber wie immer ! Schee wars trotzdem irgendwie.


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Grad ausm nicolaus thread geklaut:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...g-v-d-fa-nicolai/96686398-224-3407?ref=search


----------



## fusion4life (24. Februar 2013)

fährt jemand kommende woche mal wieder unter der woche was tagsüber?hab  am mittwoch meine letzte prüfung.will dann unbedingt mal  wieder fahren.denk da speziell an den @RolandMC.der hat ja immer nix zu  tun


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

Wenns nicht zu früh wird bin ich dabei.


----------



## gandi85 (24. Februar 2013)

@rebirth: du fährst zu zeit auch ned zu knapp 

was seid ihr heut gefahrn? leutenbacher runde?


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2013)

@gandi85 eigentlich fahr ich zur zeit wenig. Meist nur einmal die woche :/ 

Joa so die hausrunde


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Februar 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @gandi85
> 
> Joa so die hausrunde


Zum Röhmer und zurück?


----------



## S P (24. Februar 2013)

Ihr habt zumindest ein paar Höhenmeter  - der nächste "hohe" Punkt hier hat so 60m ü.M.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2013)

Wann  bist eigentlich du wieder in der Heimat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2013)

Sagt mal wann ist eigentlich Weihnachten? Die Landschaft ist ja schon weiß.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> fährt jemand kommende woche mal wieder unter der woche was tagsüber?hab  am mittwoch meine letzte prüfung.will dann unbedingt mal  wieder fahren.denk da speziell an den @RolandMC.der hat ja immer nix zu  tun



Hab gerade 2 Stunden Schnee geschoben, ich denke diese Woche wirds ehr nix mit fahren.


----------



## gandi85 (25. Februar 2013)

kannst in Nürnberg weiterschieben? Die herrschaften von der Stadt ham des irgendwie ned so raus...
2,5 h für 60km auf arbeit gebraucht....


----------



## fusion4life (25. Februar 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade 2 Stunden Schnee geschoben, ich denke diese Woche wirds ehr nix mit fahren.


ja denk ich auch erst schneits wie sau und etz muss gleich wieder alles tauen => übelst beschissene bedingungen


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wann  bist eigentlich du wieder in der Heimat?



Vllt. Ende März...oder so.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Vllt. Ende März...oder so.


Wo bisdn überhabd?


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo bisdn überhabd?



Ostsee

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo bisdn überhabd?



Urlaub machen an der Ostsee.


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2013)

Für Urlaub fehlen mir eindeutig die Berge...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2013)

Dann wirst die fränkische mal wieder richtig schätzen zu wissen.


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2013)

Nur ein Narr weiß Fränkische nicht zu schätzen. 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden. Schnee gab es bei euch heute ja reichlich.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2013)

Am WE is der Schnee weg und das WE drauf is Frühling.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Schnee gab es bei euch heute ja reichlich.



Kollege hat so ein schickes Navi mit Echtzeit-Stauinfos


----------



## S P (25. Februar 2013)

4 Minuten Verzögerung, so schlimm konnte es gar nicht drin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strike85 (26. Februar 2013)

mein neuer lenker (785 mm)und griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hoff du hast dir vorher noch nen Helm gekauft


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

Da hätt mein blauer spike auch gut drauf gepasst


----------



## Milan0 (26. Februar 2013)

Der würde mir am Hornet auch gut gefallen


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2013)

@Milan0 tausch halt mit @Strike85 er meinen blauen, du den goldenen


----------



## S P (26. Februar 2013)

Nightride mit Meeresrauschen hat auch was.  Könnte man sich fast daran gewöhnen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nightride mit Meeresrauschen hat auch was.  Könnte man sich fast daran gewöhnen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Habt ihr denn kein Packeis zur Zeit
Also für deine Sanddünenfahrten hätte ich noch ein fast nagelneuen Satz Schwalbe Super Moto hier rumliegen...ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl

G.


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn kein Packeis zur Zeit
> Also für deine Sanddünenfahrten hätte ich noch ein fast nagelneuen Satz Schwalbe Super Moto hier rumliegen...ein ganz neues Fahrgefühl
> 
> G.



Schlappen vom großen S kommen mir nimmer an den Jogurtbecher.

Zwei mal X-König sind da fast ideal. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2013)

ich werd heut mittags mal die südseitigen wege testen um pottensta, evt is ja der weisse dreck aweng weniger


----------



## Mhomas (2. März 2013)

Hallo,

wenn du einen "Neuen" mitnehmen würdest, würd ich mich anschließen.
Müsstest nur sagen wann und wo Treffpunkt ist.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd heut mittags mal die südseitigen wege testen um pottensta, evt is ja der weisse dreck aweng weniger



Südseitg ist gut Schnee schon fast weg, Schattenseite geschlossene Schneedecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. März 2013)

Von heute Vormittag - blauer Himmel + Sonne satt und unterwegs mitm Jogurtbecher 





Hier liegt auch so weißes Zeugs, aber das schmilzt ned. Dafür knirscht es im Antriebsstrang.


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du einen "Neuen" mitnehmen würdest, würd ich mich anschließen.
> Müsstest nur sagen wann und wo Treffpunkt ist.



war scho unterwegs, wetter war top aber die schneeverhältnisse sen noch meist  auch südseitig etwas schnee, und der is dann so weich nordseite kannst vergessen.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war scho unterwegs, wetter war top aber die schneeverhältnisse sen noch meist  auch südseitig etwas schnee, und der is dann so weich nordseite kannst vergessen.


Warum sollte der auch schon weg sein? Weil es tagsüber 4 Grad Plus, Nachts 4 Grad Misnus hat und die Sonne seit 8 Wochen mal wieder ein bischen rausspitzt? Ist ja fast wie bei meinem Junior vor Weihnachten. Der kanns auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## 0815p (2. März 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum sollte der auch schon weg sein? Weil es tagsüber 4 Grad Plus, Nachts 4 Grad Misnus hat und die Sonne seit 8 Wochen mal wieder ein bischen rausspitzt? Ist ja fast wie bei meinem Junior vor Weihnachten. Der kanns auch nicht erwarten.



du hast pn


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Warum sollte der auch schon weg sein? Weil es tagsüber 4 Grad Plus, Nachts 4 Grad Misnus hat und die Sonne seit 8 Wochen mal wieder ein bischen rausspitzt? Ist ja fast wie bei meinem Junior vor Weihnachten. Der kanns auch nicht erwarten.



da hast pn.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> du hast pn





RolandMC schrieb:


> da hast pn.


Ich bekam PN's!


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2013)

fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> fahrt ihr morgen?



Nur Strecke hab morgen einen Termin.


----------



## rebirth (2. März 2013)

mitm rennrad oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> mitm rennrad oder was?



Ne middn MTB. Hab mich beeilen müssen da meine verkaufte A Klasse heute abgeholt wurde.


----------



## S P (3. März 2013)

Eine Frage an die Experten:

Beim Hardtail habe ich innenverlegt Züge. Das Liner-Ende vom Umwerfer liegt genau im Dreckbeschuss. 







Für Außenzüge gibt es gedichtete Endkappen, die vor Schmutz & Wasser schützen. Für Liner habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. 

Ideen?


----------



## rebirth (3. März 2013)

wenn du trotzdem die gedichteten (jagwire?) endkappen nimmst und sie auf den liner klebst? glaub die gibts mit 4mm durchmesser.

oder vielleicht nsowas am zu nach unten befestigen: 
http://www.fritz-berger.de/medias/sys_master/8450460186870496.jpg


----------



## microbat (3. März 2013)

Ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch - soweit wie möglich übers Liner und soweit wie sinnvoll übern Seilzug stülpen - und mit´n Heißluftfön schrumpfen.
Ergebnis sieht dann ähnlich wie rebirth´s Vorschlag aus - nur ander´s


----------



## S P (3. März 2013)

Wollte kein Gebastel. Hätte gern was dichtes. Siehe Außenzug.

Bin doch sicher nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cellini (3. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Beim Hardtail habe ich innenverlegt Züge. Das Liner-Ende vom Umwerfer liegt genau im Dreckbeschuss.
> 
> ...




1.Neuen Liner einfädeln und diesen so lang wie möglich lassen, falls die Öffnung dann aus der gröbsten Schusslinie raus ist. 
Falls nicht:

2. Eine Endkappe für Züge auf den Zug auffädeln und am Zug befestigen, und zwar so dass sich die Kappe und der Liner natürlich stets überschneiden. Die Kappe muss halt lang genug sein. Wäre wohl die "dichteste" Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (3. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wollte kein Gebastel.



Verscherbel den Schrott und hol Dir ein Liteville.


----------



## S P (3. März 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Verscherbel den Schrott und hol Dir ein Liteville.



Das Black Sin geht außerordentlich gut - für den Preis. Da kann man schon kleine Designschwächen verschmerzen.

Wenn schon ein Leidwill, dann ein 101. Aber das gibt es ja nimmer neu.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cellini (3. März 2013)

War jetzt nicht ganz so ernst gemeint . 

Das Black Sin ist ein sehr schönes Bike. Der Liner wird ja vermutlich komplett durch den Rahmen gehen, da würd ich mir jetzt gar nicht mal so den Kopf machen- die erhöhte Reibung durch Schmutz stärkt die Hand beim schalten. 

Obwohl,...so ein paar Gramm Dreck im Liner können natürlich Gewichtsnachteile im Wettkampf bedeuten


----------



## OldSchool (3. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das Black Sin geht außerordentlich gut - für den Preis. Da kann man schon kleine Designschwächen verschmerzen.
> 
> Wenn schon ein Leidwill, dann ein 101. Aber das gibt es ja nimmer neu.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Du bist sicher nicht der einzige. 

Fahre halt vorne einfach. Sollte bei deinem momentanen Wohnort ja kein Problem sein. 

Ansonsten ,wie schon geschrieben, bei Jagwire oder Gore schauen.


----------



## matzescott (3. März 2013)

Wennst so eine tülle drüber machst? 

Die gibt's auch in flexibel


----------



## xTr3Me (3. März 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Verscherbel den Schrott und hol Dir ein Liteville.





schöne runde heute mal wieder.


----------



## macmount (3. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wollte kein Gebastel. Hätte gern was dichtes. Siehe Außenzug.
> 
> Bin doch sicher nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



ein Stück Außenzug drüberstecken


----------



## Saddamchen (4. März 2013)

So! Hob amol a bor Glibs von 2012 zam gschnibbeld.
Do komma die Drails amol widder ohne Eis und Schnee segn!


----------



## lowfat (4. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne middn MTB. Hab mich beeilen müssen da meine verkaufte A Klasse heute abgeholt wurde.


und wie kommen wir jetzt zum Gardasee ?


----------



## xTr3Me (4. März 2013)

Geiles Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. März 2013)

@Bernd, schönes vid


----------



## Dampfsti (4. März 2013)

Meine Interpretation von 650B

Is a Trainingsrad, mit dem kleinen HR geht's immer Bergauf, deswegn is besser für die Fitness











Is mein Vadda sei HT mit Rohloff...

Muss nur noch die hintere 29er Felge kommen dann hats die komische Zwischengröß a überwunden


----------



## Dampfsti (4. März 2013)

@Saddamchen 
Scheener Zamschnidd


----------



## rebirth (4. März 2013)

wollt ich schon immer mal sagen: dei keddn iss bladd!


----------



## gandi85 (4. März 2013)

Schönes video.
An eure ganzen verschiedenen Bikes sieht man mal, wie alt die videos teilweise schon sind...
halt ne, ist ja doch bloß a jahr.... irgendwas mach ich falsch...


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

Geht heut abend was?


----------



## fusion4life (5. März 2013)

ich hätte etz immer tagsüber zeit, aber abends is schlecht, hab ja ka lampe.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. März 2013)

Servus,

hat einer von euch einen Tourtipp für mich in eurer Ecke (ER-Pottenstein)? Gesucht wird etwas wo man sein Rad rauftragen kann (zb Wanderweg) und dann irgendwo wieder runter, gerne technisch anspruchsvoller - natürlich per PN.
Ich frage hier so blöd, weil mir einerseits die Zeit, dank Arbeit und Prüfungen, fehlt durch die unzähligen MTB GPS Touren in der Fränkischen durchzuklicken bzw Trial&Error eher uncool ist und ich halt ungern am Ende auf einem der meist besuchtesten Wanderwege rumfahren möchte - das bringt ja niemanden was. 
Alternativ wäre bei euch mitfahren super, aber im Moment bin ich SSP unterwegs und wäre wohl eher ein Klotz am Bein.


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hab ja ka lampe.



Zeit wirds  ....aber "bald" brauch mer keine mehr abends  



Ketchyp schrieb:


> eher ein Klotz am Bein.



Gschmarri.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (5. März 2013)

Schlechte Kondition gepaart mit 36:18 ergibt ein gemäßigtes (Trage-)Tempo bergauf


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2013)

gemäßigtes tempo bergauf ist genau mein fall


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2013)

@peter metz

geht am Freitag nach der Arbeit wieder was??


----------



## macmount (5. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @peter metz
> 
> geht am Freitag nach der Arbeit wieder was??



Apropos Alutech - weg mit den Alurahmen - Alu löst Alzheimer aus 
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article114141689/Aluminium-loest-womoeglich-Alzheimer-aus.html


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @peter metz
> 
> geht am Freitag nach der Arbeit wieder was??



kommt drauf an wie weit der weisse müll verschwunden ist


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie weit der weisse müll verschwunden ist



Hm naja, das Wetter gibt sein bestes.. 
Schau ma halt mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (7. März 2013)

Wedder schauat ja morng Nachmittag garnet so schlecht aus, was ma von der "Weiße Sch**** Situation" wahrscheinlich net behaupten kann


----------



## rebirth (7. März 2013)

Wie siehts am sonntag aus?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie siehts am sonntag aus?



50:50, dass rengt...
Worm solls a nu bleim...

Zeit was i nonich genau...


----------



## rebirth (8. März 2013)

Regen? Ich dacht wenn was kommt dann isses schnee? Oo


----------



## RolandMC (8. März 2013)

Am Sonntag befinden wir uns im Bereich eines Tiefs in feuchtmilder Luft. Während das GFS-Modell wolkiges Wetter mit einzelnen Schauern bei maximal 12 Grad erwartet, wird es nach dem Modell des ECMWF eher bedeckt und regnerisch sein bei 8 Grad. Der schwache Wind weht aus wechselnden Richtungen.

Werd wohl kurzfristig entscheiden was ich fahre. Hät mal wieder Lust auf eine 40/1000er Runde aber bei diesem Wetter wohl ehr nicht.


----------



## rebirth (8. März 2013)

Abwarten. Laut Bericht gibts ne art wettergrenze und keiner kann sagen wo die liegt.


----------



## softlurch (8. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Abwarten. Laut Bericht gibts ne art wettergrenze und keiner kann sagen wo die liegt.


Wieso? Ist doch klar: zwischen gutem und schlechten Wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Es gibt kein gutes oder schlechtes Wetter...nur gute und schlechrte Reifen

G.


----------



## rebirth (8. März 2013)




----------



## Schoschi (8. März 2013)

Dreckswetter!!!!!! Lieg seitm Skiurlaub krank aufm Sofa und schau mir den Frühling durchs Fenster an........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dreckswetter!!!!!! Lieg seitm Skiurlaub krank aufm Sofa und schau mir den Frühling durchs Fenster an........



Leidensgenosse ...morgen, passend zum Schlechtwetterbeginn, sollte auch mein erster Tag sein wo ich wohl wieder vom Haus raus darf 
In Anbetracht, wie gerade die Sonne ins Fenster strahlt, hab ich die Tragik wohl noch nicht ganz realisiert 

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2013)

gute besserung ihr zwei


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Danke Ich habs wohl morgen wahrscheinlich überstanden...puhh.

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (8. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es gibt kein gutes oder schlechtes Wetter...nur gute und schlechrte Reifen
> 
> G.



»Rutscht du noch, oder fährst du schon Baron?«

Die beste Krankheit taugt nichts! 2 × gute Besserung 

 @Schoschi hast wohl beim Après-Ski dein Immunsystem überfordert!?


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2013)

Wie ist denn die Schneelage in der Fränkischen, sind die Schlüsselstellen schon frei oder liegt noch genug Schnee rum? Morgen soll ja evtl. sogar etwas Sonne rauskommen?!


----------



## TinaS (8. März 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Schneelage in der Fränkischen, sind die Schlüsselstellen schon frei oder liegt noch genug Schnee rum? Morgen soll ja evtl. sogar etwas Sonne rauskommen?!



War heute in und um Forchheim mit dem Rad unterwegs. Den ganzen Tag hat die Sonne geschien. 

Schnee habe ich keinen gesehen  

Ich fahre aber meistens nur im Flachland


----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2013)

TinaS schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber meistens nur im Flachland


...das solltest du aber sofort ändern. Nicht das aus deinem Mountainbike plötzlich ein Flachlandbike wird!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dreckswetter!!!!!! Lieg seitm Skiurlaub krank aufm Sofa und schau mir den Frühling durchs Fenster an........



Lese ich hier schon wieder Ausreden zwischen den Zeilen?


----------



## Schoschi (8. März 2013)

Ausreden gibts doch keine mehr mitm neuen Radl.....
Die Hotelbarkeeperin hatte die Schnotterseuche......die is schuld....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (8. März 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ausreden gibts doch keine mehr mitm neuen Radl.....
> Die Hotelbarkeeperin hatte die Schnotterseuche......die is schuld....



Ich dachte du hast deine "deutsche Ingenieurskunst" Kiste einschicken müssen?


----------



## Schoschi (8. März 2013)

Läfft doch scho längst wieder. Haben nur ne Dichtung geändert.....
Sonntag mal schauen ob ich wieder fit genug bin für ne Testrunde


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2013)

ich fahr jetzt mal zur matterhornparke, werd blockmeer u brotz.trail machen, falls aner kurzfristig mitwill dann über moptel.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. März 2013)

hmm schod, weng spät glesn...

Da Wedderfrosch sogt für morng gornet su schlecht o...
  @HTWolfi wie schauts am STB aus? 
 @peter metz was sprechen die fränkischen Trails weng?

Weiße Sche*** scho größtnteils weg?


----------



## fusion4life (9. März 2013)

wobei wir beim thema wären.fährt morgen jmd was, wenn des wetter einigermassen passt?


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2013)

egal was/wo: bin dabei *g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> egal was/wo: bin dabei *g



Kemerth, Sandgrube jetzt 

G.


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2013)

oh. "leider" 2h zu spät gelesen


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2013)

trails sind in einem superzustand, steine trocken, erde teils oberflächlich.
war mal wieder richtig erholsam an der hangkante. nach dem uphill
bin ich aber fast kollabiert.


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2013)

steine trocken, etzt wennst noch sagst das die staplattn vorm wolfieck trocken u fahrbar wor , dann hab ich entweder den falschen reifen druff oder ich bin zu blöd zu fohren


----------



## Dampfsti (9. März 2013)

opti...


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> steine trocken, etzt wennst noch sagst das die staplattn vorm wolfieck trocken u fahrbar wor , dann hab ich entweder den falschen reifen druff oder ich bin zu blöd zu fohren



ja war sie?! also für mich gings super. natürlich war in den ritzen noch etwas feuchte


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> steine trocken, etzt wennst noch sagst das die staplattn vorm wolfieck trocken u fahrbar wor , dann hab ich entweder den falschen reifen druff oder ich bin zu blöd zu fohren



Hast bestimmt diese läbbischen Gondinendahl drauf

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> oh. "leider" 2h zu spät gelesen



Hehe...heute bei nicht gefrorenem Boden war meine Frankenlinie richtig einfach. Mußte man netmal das Hinterrad versetzen
Drum hab ich gleich eine neue Frankenlinie erstbefahren..hab sie Frankenlinie 2.0 genannt

G.


----------



## Speci007 (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe...heute bei nicht gefrorenem Boden war meine Frankenlinie richtig einfach. Mußte man netmal das Hinterrad versetzen
> Drum hab ich gleich eine neue Frankenlinie erstbefahren..hab sie Frankenlinie 2.0 genannt
> 
> G.



lass, das nicht die kemnather hören frankenlinie 

die sind dann nicht nett zu dir, die lokalpatrioten


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast bestimmt diese läbbischen Gondinendahl drauf
> 
> G.



ne, der reifen war ned schuld, muss an mir iegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2013)

Fahr morgen ab Leutenbach ich denk mal zur Retterner Kanzel nauf. Also CC und 1-2 Stellen.
Waren heute auf den Kalchreuther Trails unterwegs richtig gute Runde schöne Stellen in flottem Tempo.


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2013)

sven, martina und ich werden morgen stb fohren, evt is wolfi guide.
um 1000uhr am parke


----------



## Dampfsti (9. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> sven, martina und ich werden morgen stb fohren, evt is wolfi guide.
> um 1000uhr am parke


 



Muss i schnell nu umbereifn morng früh ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (9. März 2013)

Ich fahr morgen Kalchreuther trails und evtl. vorher bissl rathsberg DH... 
falls wer mit will einfach melden.


----------



## alet08 (9. März 2013)

Kalchi wann und wo?
Gern auch erst Rathsb. oder danach...


----------



## OldSchool (10. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> sven, martina und ich werden morgen stb fohren, evt is wolfi guide.
> um 1000uhr am parke



Bin auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.


----------



## JulH (11. März 2013)

Weiß von euch einer wie ich mir ein Avatar Bild hinzufüge? Ich kriegs irgendwie in meinem Profil ned hin. Und Interessen kann ich a ned hinzufügen. Wenn ich in ein Schreibfeld klick läd die Seite neu ?!


----------



## Dampfsti (11. März 2013)

@JulH
Benutzerbild :

Du gehst auf dein Kontrollzentrum, Links steht dann irgendwo "Benutzerbild ändern"
Da kannst du dann ein Bild hochladen.

Alles andere sollte bei "Profil ändern" zu machen sein.



Heilandsack, gestern hats mich doch ganzschö zamgstaucht bei mein Abflug
Heut früh des Aufsteh war ka Spaß

War aber wiedermal subba gestern!
Top Wetter, coole Leut und jede Menge Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (11. März 2013)

Danke. 
Des kontrollzentrum hab ich ja noch nie gesehn. Werd dann später mal a bildla hochladen


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2013)

Schaut amol vielleicht sieht ihn ja einer.


----------



## lowfat (12. März 2013)

ist das nicht normal, daß Susis keinen Schwanz haben?


----------



## RolandMC (12. März 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ist das nicht normal, daß Susis keinen Schwanz haben?


Der ist jetzt irgendwo draussen bei dem Wetter


----------



## S P (12. März 2013)

Ist der weiße Dreck jetzt endlich auch bei euch eingetroffen? Habe hier schon seit Samstag Spaß damit. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (12. März 2013)

Der arme hund :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (12. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ist der weiße Dreck jetzt endlich auch bei euch eingetroffen? Habe hier schon seit Samstag Spaß damit.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


 

Ja leider
Sind schon wieder knapp 10 cm vor der Haustür...:kotz:und es schneit munter weiter...


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2013)

Juhu ich kann wieder Schnee schieben


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2013)

Bei uns hat es gestern abend auch wieder angefangen. Hält sich aber noch in Grenzen...


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2013)

Bei uns sinds geschätzte 10cm


----------



## TinaS (14. März 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...das solltest du aber sofort ändern. Nicht das aus deinem Mountainbike plötzlich ein Flachlandbike wird!



Ich hab aber weder Kraft noch Ausdauer. Von daher kommt nur Flachland in Frage


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2013)

Da hilft nur fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren.


----------



## Cellini (14. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da hilft nur fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren.



Am besten auch mal bergauf, wenns besser werden soll


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Am besten auch mal bergauf, wenns besser werden soll



Er lebt


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2013)

Möchte morgen mal wieder was in der fränkischen fahren. Soll ja morgen der schönere Tag werden.


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2013)

Uhrzeit usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2013)

10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Tüchersfeld


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2013)

ähm, is das auch bei dir?

Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ähm, is das auch bei dir?
> 
> Sonst noch wer dabei?


Wäre ein parkplatz in der fränkischen wie der name sagt tüchersfeld


----------



## gandi85 (15. März 2013)

Schon wieder 10 uhr, oh mannnnnnn


----------



## RolandMC (15. März 2013)

hat schon wieder -7° da ist 10.00 uhr eh zu früh.


----------



## gandi85 (15. März 2013)

wenn ich mit dir fahr schwitz ich doch immer 

wie siehst dahinten mit dem Schnee aus. ich war bis Mittwoch in Pottenstein im Schullandheim, da lagen ca 15cm Schnee.


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2013)

Also doch nix mit fahren? Wenn nicht spar ich mir die "nachtschicht" in der werkstatt/garage


----------



## gandi85 (15. März 2013)

also ich werd morgen wohl kalchreuther trails fahren.

Uhrzeit ist noch offen.


----------



## microbat (15. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also ich werd morgen wohl kalchreuther trails fahren.
> 
> Uhrzeit ist noch offen.


 
 genau das um die gleiche Zeit werd´ ich auch machen 
endlich mal wieder Panzer fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Panzer fahren



was machtn der boden bei euch?


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

Bin zur eigenen ueberraschung doch schon wach,faehrt jetzt wer und wenn ja, wo und wann?


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

was hälst von 11 Tüchersfeld 10 ist mir noch zu kalt?


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

Des klingt doch ned schlecht. Und schnee haut hin? In erlangen liegt quasi nix mehr.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Des klingt doch ned schlecht. Und schnee haut hin? In erlangen liegt quasi nix mehr.



Ich denk das die Südseiten frei sind nur im Schatten wirds noch Schnee geben aber das ist nur bei einer Auffahrt.


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

also ich wäre dabei. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr in Tüchersfelden? oder wollen wir gemeinsam fahren? Geht noch wer mit? Wetter ist ja eigentlich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also ich wäre dabei. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr in Tüchersfelden? oder wollen wir gemeinsam fahren? Geht noch wer mit? Wetter ist ja eigentlich genial.



Wennsd willst kannst mich abholen. Weis nicht ob noch einer mitfährt was ist mit unserem Freund aus Kunreuth?


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

der andi1 hat sein Fahrrad beim machen.


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

gut, ich wäre so gegen halb bei dir. Müssen dann mal schaun ob dein radl mit auf den träger passt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> gut, ich wäre so gegen halb bei dir. Müssen dann mal schaun ob dein radl mit auf den träger passt.



Notfalls können wir mit dem Ersatzbus weiterfahren.


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

alles klar, dann bis gleich 
was ist mit dem @rebirth ???


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

Ach ja, hab gesten neben 500 -600 neuen Cube Rahmen gearbeitet die bei einer Spedition fertig zur Auslieferung standen.
Da werden sich sehr bald sehr viele Händler und Kunden freuen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> alles klar, dann bis gleich
> was ist mit dem @rebirth ???



Hab keine Tel Nr. Von ihm der würde bestimmt mitfahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

Na hättest doch gleich mal mit dem Stabler die 650Bs rammen können 

Edit: Ich hoffe du wolltest nicht den Beitrag 6000 schreiben 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

Ja das neue Enduro wäre schon was zum Trail heizen. Ne Bei den Beiträgen sehe ich das nicht mehr so eng, immer kommt so ein komischer MTB'ler und nimmt mir alles weg.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na hättest doch gleich mal mit dem Stabler die 650Bs rammen können
> 
> Edit: Ich hoffe du wolltest nicht den Beitrag 6000 schreiben
> 
> G.


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

Ich werd mich auch mal auf den Jogurtbecher schwingen - blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, aber arschkalt.

Pier7 muss ich auch besuchen. Da ist vorhin so ein Kutter mit riesen Lärm eingelaufen.  Bilder folgen...

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

Du meinst doch niccht dieses Jogurtbecher650B Rad
Na ihr habt wenigstens keinen Schnee mehr bei euch...bei uns ists gestern noch so gewesen

Mäusekino



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auch mal auf den Jogurtbecher schwingen - blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, aber arschkalt.
> 
> Pier7 muss ich auch besuchen. Da ist vorhin so ein Kutter mit riesen Lärm eingelaufen.  Bilder folgen...
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!



Ach du hats auch so ein Jogurtbecher Rad

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auch mal auf den Jogurtbecher schwingen - blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, aber arschkalt.
> 
> Pier7 muss ich auch besuchen. Da ist vorhin so ein Kutter mit riesen Lärm eingelaufen.  Bilder folgen...
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!



Maschinenschaden! hat bestimmt einen schlechten Mechaniker


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst doch niccht dieses Jogurtbecher650B Rad
> Na ihr habt wenigstens keinen Schnee mehr bei euch...bei uns ists gestern noch so gewesen
> 
> Mäusekino
> ...


Wo ist das her Sibirien!


----------



## Mhomas (16. März 2013)

Servus, ich würde mich anschließen, wenn ihr noch jmd mitnehmt. Welches Gelände erwartet einen denn in Tüchersfeld? Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab keine Tel Nr. Von ihm der würde bestimmt mitfahren.




Pffff  


Ich muss noch schlauch wechseln, irgendwie hatts meinen "alten" geschrottet über nacht...


----------



## Dampfsti (16. März 2013)

Wär ja praktisch fast bei mir vor der Haustür...
Hab aber leider ka Zeit...

Viel Spaß euch!!

  @_LB Jörg_ 
Sind ja bessere Bedingungen als ich gedacht hätt...
  @rebirth hast dein Sattel wieder hinbracht??


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

@Dampfsti hab nen neuen bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wo ist das her Sibirien!



Das ist im Prinzip schon Talgelände Bei uns siehts überall noch so aus bei gefühlten minus 273°C

 @Dampfsti: Ne es ist so schlecht wie du wohl vermutest, der Weg hier geht nur weil er so steil ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mhomas (16. März 2013)

Wo ist denn der Parkplatz in Tüchersfeld?


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

ich weiß selber ned, wo der parkplatz ist, deswegen fahr ich ja gleich mitm trailwart hin

bin schon paar mal durch tüchersfeld mitm radl gfahrn, gefühlt ist es jetzt keine metropole. Im zweifelsfall nach nem alten gelben häßlichen fahrrad ausschau halten  
Beim Roland kann ich jetzt keine sichere farbe angeben, da es winter ist denk ich aber mal es wird das blaue pitch...


----------



## Dampfsti (16. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_ hab nen neuen bekommen


 
Cool 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip schon Talgelände Bei uns siehts überall noch so aus bei gefühlten minus 273°C
> 
> @_Dampfsti_: Ne es ist so schlecht wie du wohl vermutest, der Weg hier geht nur weil er so steil ist
> 
> G.


 
Hmm schade...


----------



## Mhomas (16. März 2013)

Alles klar, ich mach mich mal auf den Weg!


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach du hats auch so ein Jogurtbecher Rad
> 
> G.



Jep - perfekt für die aktuellen Bedingungen. 







Allerdings ist mir heute auf der 40km/32hm Tour vom HR eine Speiche freggd. Etz eierts hinten gewaltig  - Verdammter Leichtbau  

Der "Kutter" war übrigens das hier:




Da musste ich schon 200m Abstand halten, um es komplett mit dem Weitwinkel zu erfassen.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2013)

40km u 32hm oh man, hast wenigstens an trail oder nur sandwege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

Heut warns zu 105% Forstwege . Mal schaun, was's morgen wird.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

Schöne Tour, schöner Kutter. Waren heute zum ersten mal wieder in der fränkischen unterwegs, noch teilweise viel Schnee aber geil zu fahren.

40 km 32hm da baust du ganz schön Beinkraft auf. Gut fürn Lago.


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 40 km 32hm da baust du ganz schön Beinkraft auf. Gut fürn Lago.



 Ab (vermutlich) nächster Woche wird wieder angegriffen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ab (vermutlich) nächster Woche wird wieder angegriffen.


Cool wennsd wieder da bist dann kannst du mir ja gleich deine neuen technischen Hihglights beibringen die du dort droben gelernt hast.


----------



## S P (16. März 2013)

Werd dich dann in wielaufeichamschnellstenvoranrollenderwelledavonohnenassefüßezukriegen oder ausdauerndesgegenwindfahren unterweisen. Da habe ich Erfahrungspunkte sammeln können.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir heute auf der 40km/32hm Tour vom HR eine Speiche freggd. Etz eierts hinten gewaltig  - Verdammter Leichtbau



Bist wohl ein paar mal den Deich rechts raufgefahren Die Speiche hatte bestimmt Unterlasting und hat sich in sich zusammengezogen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

Sacht mal geht morgen was? Möcht ne Tour ab Leutenbach fahren.


----------



## Mhomas (16. März 2013)

Also ich würde mich schon beteiligen, wenn das Wetter nicht total übel ist. Wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich schon beteiligen, wenn das Wetter nicht total übel ist. Wann solls denn losgehen?



Wäre ab Leutenbach bei mir zu Hause.Würde um 10.00 Uhr losfahren, bei Regen natürlich nicht.


----------



## Cellini (16. März 2013)

Heut ne super Runde ab Matterhorn gedreht. 

Nach kurzer Einweisung von Xtreme ging sogar das Wolfieck problemlos, trotz Schneelage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

@Mhomas weißt du wos ist? 

Ich wär evtl dabei 

 @RolandMC ma wieder was vom jochen gehört?


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

ihr habt ein leben...


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2013)

Ach... Man muss einfach prioritäten setzen


----------



## Mhomas (16. März 2013)

Also leutenbach wird das navi finden. Mit der Eingabe "daheim vom rolandMc" wird sichs schwer tun. PN mit Anweisungen denen ich selbstverständlich Folge leisten werde ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (16. März 2013)

Such einfach die strasse mit den tiefsten schlagloechern und dem protzigen YT-truck


----------



## Mhomas (17. März 2013)

Lãuft! ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Lãuft! ;-)



Du hast pn


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2013)

habs noch mal probiert.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

bin a dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

Schee und dreggad wors heut


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

essen war a lecker, das nächste mal doch lieber wieder biken


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

Wo war das nochmal mit Fahrkünsten und Treppenhaus? Habe am letzten Sonntag nach der Tour meine Kellertreppen erstbefahren


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

Ich hab grad mal meinen neuen 2,3 Baron aufgezogen. Also ich weiß ja ned, optisch sieht er aus wie ein Kinderreifen...

Schon fast bissl lächerlich schmal...


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

deswegen wechsel ich jetzt auf den "der Baron"


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

naja, mit dem komm ich bei meinen konditionellen mängeln halt gar nirgends mehr hoch 

aber mal im ernst, der baut schon sau schmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2013)

Optisch, aber der Grip ist trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

ok, muss ich definitiv testen. Der ist im optischen Vergleich fast dünner als der uralt nobby nic am bike meiner freundin.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> naja, mit dem komm ich bei meinen konditionellen mängeln halt gar nirgends mehr hoch
> 
> aber mal im ernst, der baut schon sau schmal...



Es ist echt halb so wild. Zum Touren 1,5 bar rein, dann rollt der gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Ansonsten 1.2 bar und wenn es Nass wird und du trotzdem  Schlüsselstellen fahren willst dann <1 bar. Wenn du danach wieder auf ner Asphaltstraße den Berg hoch willst beginnt der wahre Spaß 
Ansonsten  von der Breite vom Baron 2.3 nicht irritieren lassen. Ich war mit dem immer zufrieden. An die Grenzen kommt er nur auf nassem Kalkstein.


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

da ich schon auf trockenem Kalkstein an meine Grenzen komm, scheint er der perfekte begleiter zu sein.
Aber vom kopf her musst dem kleinen echt erst mal vertraun.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2013)

Kommt ganz schnell, wirst erstaunt sein.


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

ach und an die kleine Bastelgruppe von gestern: 
die steckachse hat doch so eine art ratschensystem, zu mindest ist es die gleiche achse wie in meiner 66er und bei der funktionierts so. Muss ich jetzt mal erforschen, warum das bei der nicht mehr geht. 
Ich glaub ja an Sabotage


----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wo war das nochmal mit Fahrkünsten und Treppenhaus? Habe am letzten Sonntag nach der Tour meine Kellertreppen erstbefahren



Des lag bestimmt nur an dem überaus leckeren Tucher Weizen, dass du dich an die Erstbefahrung gewagt hast



gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal meinen neuen 2,3 Baron aufgezogen. Also ich weiß ja ned, optisch sieht er aus wie ein Kinderreifen...
> 
> Schon fast bissl lächerlich schmal...



Net beirren lassen...
Schaut spielzeugmäßig aus, hat aber trotzdem grip wie a Großer



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es ist echt halb so wild. Zum Touren 1,5 bar rein, dann rollt der gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Ansonsten 1.2 bar und wenn es Nass wird und du trotzdem  Schlüsselstellen fahren willst dann <1 bar. Wenn du danach wieder auf ner Asphaltstraße den Berg hoch willst beginnt der wahre Spaß
> Ansonsten  von der Breite vom Baron 2.3 nicht irritieren lassen. Ich war mit dem immer zufrieden. An die Grenzen kommt er nur auf nassem Kalkstein.



Wie, 1,5bar dann hast ja nen Holzreifen

Habs vorhin scho mitn Roland drüber ghabt, DER BARON ist in Wahrheit bestimmt ein Runflat Reifen, den kannst auch ohne Luft fahren...
Hatte heut nur um die 0,7 bar drin...

Bergauf auf der Straße macht sich des net wirklich bemerkbar...
Und wenn doch, einfach mehr Gas geben, dann wirds Vorderrad leichter und der Rollwiderstand sinkt 


 @xTr3Me welcher Reifen kommt auf nassem glitsche Kalkstein in der Fränkischen nicht an seine Grenzen?


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des lag bestimmt nur an dem überaus leckeren Tucher Weizen, dass du dich an die Erstbefahrung gewagt hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute hast vom Rollwiderstand am Vorderreifen eh nichts gemerkt, dafür war der Boden viel zu "flowig"
Der Baron rollt eigentlich nur auf der Teerstraße etwas schwerer ansonsten im Gelände fällt das nicht weiter auf.
Maxxis hat aber heute auch gepasst.
War heute eine HM geprägte Tour mit Fangopackung
Bei 17KM schon 850HM und den "weichen" Böden wurde schon Kondi abgerufen. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie, 1,5bar dann hast ja nen Holzreifen



Wenn es trocken ist oder man einfach die ersten 45-60 Mins bis zur ersten Schlüsselstelle Kraft sparen will dann passt der Druck imho optimal. Das schöne am Baron 2.5 ist, dass man mit 1,5 bar bei Trockenheit alles fahren kann, wenn auch nicht so komfortabel. Bei Bedarf einfach Luft ablassen und dann steigt der Grip noch ordentlich an. Ist eben von Vorteil wenn man wenig Kondi + Technik hat, so kann man immer schön anpassen 




Dampfsti schrieb:


> Habs vorhin scho mitn Roland drüber ghabt, DER BARON ist in Wahrheit bestimmt ein Runflat Reifen, den kannst auch ohne Luft fahren...
> Hatte heut nur um die 0,7 bar drin...
> 
> Bergauf auf der Straße macht sich des net wirklich bemerkbar...
> ...



Hab gestern für die letzten paar Stellen noch mal ordentlich Luft raus, daheim hat das Manometer dann 0,5 bar angezeigt. Das mach ich aber auch nur bei Nässe und wenn ich fast am Auto bin sonst gehts dahin.. ich finde bergauf auf der Straße spüre ich das schon enorm.

Und welcher Reifen kommt nicht an die Grenzen.. ich denke jeder Reifen hat seine Grenzen, aber der 2.5er zeigt diese eben erst sehr spät. Seitdem ich den 2.5er drauf hab ist fehlender Grip keine Ausrede mehr, dann liegts nur noch an der Fahrtechnik (oder Wind, Luftfeuchtigkeit, jemand hat gebabbelt,...) 

Habe heute glaube ich eure Spuren am Breyer-Eck gesehen?!


----------



## RolandMC (17. März 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe heute glaube ich eure Spuren am Breyer-Eck gesehen?!



Ne nicht von uns, die waren vom Namensgeber für dieses Eck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2013)

Wenns nur er gefahren ist dann hat das Eck ja zurecht seinen Namen


----------



## folienmaster (17. März 2013)

0,5 bar bei wieviel kg? 

Ich glaub da muesste ich mir gleich mal nen neuen Satz Felgen ordern!


----------



## xTr3Me (17. März 2013)

der druck war natürlich viel zu niedrig, unkontrolliertes luftablassen eben


----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

@xTr3Me

Recht hast...
Bin ja a net des Konditionsviech Aber zum Luft ablassen und aufpumpen bin ich dann irgendwie doch zu faul
Bei trockenen Bedingungen werd ich zum Touren aber trotzdem den kleinen Baron vorn fahren... Den dicken nur zum Rumspielen und für die ganz groben Sachen
  @folienmaster
Beim Rumspielen und Schlüsselstellen fahren sollst ja über die Hindernisse schleichen und net einfach Vollgas neirumpeln , des versaut blos die Linie.
Dann geht's a mit 0,5bar vernünftig.


----------



## gandi85 (17. März 2013)

Ich blein dabei, der kleine baron schaut ******** aus aufm enduro. Der muss mich schon echt vom grip ueberzeugen, damit er drauf bleiben darf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Grip wird überbewertet, wichtig ist das er gut ausschaut...und das Maxxis draufsteht.
Und 0,5 Bar hätten mir heut auch nichts geholfen




G.


----------



## folienmaster (17. März 2013)

@ dampfsti

Hast schon mal nen Elefanten schleichen sehn! 

@ Jörg

Aua!  Ich muss immer erst mal meckern und dann heb ich erst die Leute

auf!  Wo waren denn da die Spikes?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> @ dampfsti
> 
> Hast schon mal nen Elefanten schleichen sehn!
> 
> ...



Die Spikes hatte ich 4h vorher runter Heut war Downhillrasertag, da hab ich nomale Reifen gebraucht...drum auch die Kamera am Kopgf

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

Warst du wenigstens gut genug geschützt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

Fusion Kommt wieder.
http://www.fusion-bikes.de/fusion/index.php


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst du wenigstens gut genug geschützt?



Perfekt geschützt..hab netmal gemerkt auf welche Stelle ich gefallen bin...hatte ja SchneeDhTag

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Perfekt geschützt..hab netmal gemerkt auf welche Stelle ich gefallen bin...hatte ja SchneeDhTag
> 
> G.



Ja Gott sei dank
Aber jetzt weist du wenigstens mal wieder das Eis doch glatt sein kann.


----------



## JulH (18. März 2013)

Auch die Salamander an der Muschelquelle ham die schnauze voll vom schnee:







Hättn gestern fast überrollt und heut schneits wieder aus allen Wolken


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

Ein echter FeuerundEissalamander

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Auch die Salamander an der Muschelquelle ham die schnauze voll vom schnee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist doch blos noch einen tag da, wennsd wieder heim kommst ist der Schnee weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (18. März 2013)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## HTWolfi (18. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist doch blos noch einen tag da, wennsd wieder heim kommst ist der Schnee weg.



Wir fahren in den Schnee, so ists korrekt.
http://wifidata.edv-sommer.de/in/webcam_gardasee/shaka-torbole-aktuell-1280.jpg
Ich denke mal auf der Schauderterrasse liegt Schnee


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2013)

Wann fahrt ihr an gardasee? Ich fahr mit paar kumpels am 28.3. 
Wenn ihr eher dort seid, waeren ein paar bilder und schneeberichte super. Momentan schauts ja echt bitter aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (18. März 2013)

Morgen bis zum Samstag. Wetter soll besser werden 

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Straßen morgen wenigsten schneefrei sind.
Trento: http://ftp.vit.argentea.it/vit/images/cam51.jpg 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384184


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2013)

schneeketten mit nehmen 

oder kann man den Baron auch fürs auto kaufen


----------



## 0815p (18. März 2013)

ach, des werd scho wern mitn wetter, vor 5 jahren am roland sein 40 8nächste woch) geburtstag war mer auch am lago; DA sen mer der 601er mit kurze hosen gfohren so warm wars da, und am nöchsten tag war mer bei schneefall am dalco


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Morgen bis zum Samstag. Wetter soll besser werden
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass die Straßen morgen wenigsten schneefrei sind.
> Trento: http://ftp.vit.argentea.it/vit/images/cam51.jpg
> ...



Eigentlich soll es ab morgen schön sein und bis Sonntag so bleiben ihr glücklichen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ach, des werd scho wern mitn wetter, vor 5 jahren am roland sein 40 8nächste woch) geburtstag war mer auch am lago; DA sen mer der 601er mit kurze hosen gfohren so warm wars da, und am nöchsten tag war mer bei schneefall am dalco



des stimmt hab mir erst kürzlich die Bilder angesehen.
5 Jahre ist das schon wieder her.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. März 2013)

Wünsch euch a a scheens Wetter
Und viel Spaß natürlich...


Obba des schaut scho weng bedrohlich aus... so auf 390m
http://www.meteotrentinoaltoadige.it/webcam/maso_carpene/webcam.jpg



Ich schau, dass i mitn nächstn Trupp im April nundafohr


----------



## rebirth (18. März 2013)

@RolandMC wann hastn geburtstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

@Sven, hab mir heute die 150er Kind Shock Super Natural Sattelstütze ohne Remote gekauft wenn wir gestern schon davon geredet haben.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @_Sven_, hab mir heute die 150er Kind Shock Super Natural Sattelstütze ohne Remote gekauft wenn wir gestern schon davon geredet haben.


 

Naja, die Länge ist eben doch entscheidend


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Naja, die Länge ist eben doch entscheidend



meine Rede


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2013)

Wetter wird besser aber kalt schauts immer noch aus. Und Schnee.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2013)

Südseite schaut doch i.O. aus


----------



## gandi85 (19. März 2013)

So wies aussieht ists um Limone rum wohl am besten mit dem Schnee, bzw. ohne

Ich studier grad schon fleißig karten und gps touren, wäre aber für paar tips, evtl. mit schwierigkeitsbeschreibung sehr dankbar.


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2013)

erste tour heute bei blauen himmel und kurzarm u kurze hose 85ohm 25km, war fast scho zu warm


----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

Bericht vom Lago???
Schneegrenze, Wetter, Stürze, Tourenvorschläge?


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Bericht vom Lago???
> Schneegrenze, Wetter, Stürze, Tourenvorschläge?



Sentiero 422 müsste was für euch sein. Flowig mit einer S2+ Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

ja, den kenn ich, gibt's 422 und 422b oder? Oberhalb von Pregasina.


----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

hab auch schon paar so techniktrails um Limone rausgesucht, alle so um die 500 -700hm.
Lauf Schneelagethread solls ja nächste Woche wieder schneien 

Grad schauts ja gar ned so schlecht aus.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hab auch schon paar so techniktrails um Limone rausgesucht, alle so um die 500 -700hm.
> Lauf Schneelagethread solls ja nächste Woche wieder schneien
> 
> Grad schauts ja gar ned so schlecht aus.



Limone Trails sind meistens schwer mit ausgesetzten Stellen, da würde ich mir überlegen mit wem ich da fahre.


----------



## gandi85 (20. März 2013)

Meinst ich soll denen die trails zeigen und selber lieber nen kaffee trinken gehn


----------



## 0815p (20. März 2013)

heut teilweise leichter regen aber warm, sind geschautert und campioniert, war super. zur schneelage, 601er seitn kannst vergessen, schnee unterhalb der kapelle, auf der limone seite ist besser, aber zum 422er must  mit sicherheit durch schnee wandern, werdn morgen 112er ab dalco wiesn machn, den bigbol einstieg geht ned wegen schnee. etz trink mer unser moretti und dann gehts zum pace


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

Schnee unterhalb kapelle ist schei..e, Der Big ball würde doch gerade wegen dem Schnee endlich mal gehen Da sieht man endlich mal nicht wo man rein springen muss
kannst dann ja mal schreiben wie der 112er heuer ist ob ätzend oder schön(Schotter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. März 2013)

Oh man, sind ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit. Hoffentlich wirds bis dahin auf der Ostseite besser. Will ned umsonst die Funzl eipacken. Aber schen zu wissn, dass das Campoinieren gut geht. Ans Schaudern wollt ich mich auch noch amol wagen.

Hab heut meine Entlassungspapiere bekommen - Ab Mondach bin dahoam


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hab heut meine Entlassungspapiere bekommen - Ab Mondach bin dahoam



Also doch eigsperrt ich hobs ma doch gedocht.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Aber schen zu wissn, dass das Campoinieren gut geht. Ans Schaudern wollt ich mich auch noch amol wagen.



Mir solls recht sa.


----------



## S P (20. März 2013)

Pssst - das macht die soziale Reintegration nur schwieriger.


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Pssst - das macht die soziale Reintegration nur schwieriger.



Wird eh Zeit das wir "Amerikanische Sitten" bekommen und vor jedem ex Knacki gewarnt werden der in die Nachbarschaft ziehen will.


----------



## Cellini (20. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut teilweise leichter regen aber warm, sind geschautert und campioniert, war super. zur schneelage, 601er seitn kannst vergessen, schnee unterhalb der kapelle, auf der limone seite ist besser, aber zum 422er must  mit sicherheit durch schnee wandern, werdn morgen 112er ab dalco wiesn machn, den bigbol einstieg geht ned wegen schnee. etz trink mer unser moretti und dann gehts zum pace




 Hört sich doch super an, weiterhin viel Spaß!

Freu mich auch schon voll auf den Lago


----------



## Dampfsti (20. März 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon voll auf den Lago


 
Sollt bei mir a klappn

Die Funzl also a eibaggn??


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

Will morgen Mittag so 13.00 Uhr rum eine fränkische Tour starten hat jemand Zeit oder Lust?


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

hmmm  wetter soll garnetmal schlecht werden, richtig?


----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

ich bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

Cool, dann hast ja Zeit 

Schonmal jemand versucht die Reklamationsabteilung von Conti Telefonisch zu erreichen?


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hmmm  wetter soll garnetmal schlecht werden, richtig?



ich muss eine schöne Runde drehen damit *wir * dann abendsso richtig reinhauen können.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Cool, dann hast ja Zeit
> 
> Schonmal jemand versucht die Reklamationsabteilung von Conti Telefonisch zu erreichen?



Bitte haben sie etwas Geduld sie werden gleich verbunden.


----------



## 0815p (21. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich muss eine schöne Runde drehen damit *wir * dann abendsso richtig reinhauen können.



ja , morgen is ja dei burtstag, da derft scho wos essen, heut top wetter, schön warm sen 112 er ab dalco wiesn gforn, habn noch versucht ab der dalcoalm a stück bergauf richt bigbol zu tragn, aber da war dann scho schnee aufm trail, sen dann umgedreht und direkt in den 112 er eini gfohren, weg war super, aweng aufgfräst von den trailmopets die uns endgegen kommen sen, aber sonst super zu fohren, wolfi hat die schwere s5 stell mit einmal  fuss stelln und rad stelln gfohren, hut ab


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

Ich hab ein verständnis problem: Laut "beschreibung" müssen beim kleinen Kettenblatt die zähne nach HINTEN zeigen! 

Is das tatsächlich der fall? Ich hatte noch kein kettenblatt das so geformt war.

http://www.actionsports.de/images/p...1.jpg?XTCsid=67c25aa0ed4d3a2cbd68c5ba43fddfdc


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja , morgen is ja dei burtstag, da derft scho wos essen, heut top wetter, schön warm sen 112 er ab dalco wiesn gforn, habn noch versucht ab der dalcoalm a stück bergauf richt bigbol zu tragn, aber da war dann scho schnee aufm trail, sen dann umgedreht und direkt in den 112 er eini gfohren, weg war super, aweng aufgfräst von den trailmopets die uns endgegen kommen sen, aber sonst super zu fohren, wolfi hat die schwere s5 stell mit einmal  fuss stelln und rad stelln gfohren, hut ab



Ist er unten rechts wieder reingekommen


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hab ein verständnis problem: Laut "beschreibung" müssen beim kleinen Kettenblatt die zähne nach HINTEN zeigen!
> 
> Is das tatsächlich der fall? Ich hatte noch kein kettenblatt das so geformt war.
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/images/p...1.jpg?XTCsid=67c25aa0ed4d3a2cbd68c5ba43fddfdc



Von mir ein klares deutliches keine Ahnung


----------



## fusion4life (21. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Will morgen Mittag so 13.00 Uhr rum eine fränkische Tour starten hat jemand Zeit oder Lust?


ich!wird des wieder nur ne kondi tour,oder uch a paar stellen?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hab ein verständnis problem: Laut "beschreibung" müssen beim kleinen Kettenblatt die zähne nach HINTEN zeigen!
> 
> Is das tatsächlich der fall? Ich hatte noch kein kettenblatt das so geformt war.
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/images/p...1.jpg?XTCsid=67c25aa0ed4d3a2cbd68c5ba43fddfdc



Manche Zähne werden zu einer Seite hin dünner und diese Seite würde ich entgegen der Fahrtrichtung ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

dann hätte die beschreibung recht. ich versteh aber echt nicht warum die zähne dann nach hinten zeigen..


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2013)

Ja das macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## 0815p (21. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist er unten rechts wieder reingekommen



ja


----------



## Dampfsti (21. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Will morgen Mittag so 13.00 Uhr rum eine fränkische Tour starten hat jemand Zeit oder Lust?


 

Mal schaua, wenns net so lang dauert und ich heut möglichst viel zeuch noch fertichbekomm dann fahr ich mit...
Müsst nur noch mein Friseurtermin auf Samstag früh umlegen

Sag dir aber morgen nochmal bescheid falls ich mitfahr (Tel.)


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

Falls ich heute noch rausfinde wie rum das kettenblatt gehört bin ich auch dabei  

Wo solls denn hingehen? bzw. wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Mhomas (21. März 2013)

Würde sau gern mit, hab aber um 15 Uhr nen Termin in Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

wir könnten nächste Woche mal an der V(F)Este fahren (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt) oder eine Kalchitrailtour machen. dann muss ich ausnahmsweise mal ned so weit fahren. 

Muss auch noch trainieren, damit ich die fahrbaren 500hm am lago schaff...


----------



## Mhomas (21. März 2013)

Gern, jederzeit!


----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

ja, muss erst wieder gesund werden. Mich hast nach unserer letzten tour voll zerlegt. aber da ich ab morgen 12.05 Uhr für 14 Tage meine Ruhe vor dem Kindsvolk hab, dürfte das schnell gehen.


----------



## Mhomas (21. März 2013)

PS: Wird mit "V" geschrieben.


----------



## Mhomas (21. März 2013)

Uhhhh, das hättest nicht sagen sollen. Fahr mer jeden Tag? Abwechselnd Zirndorf - Kalchi ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

ja, ab Donnerstag bin ich schneeschuhwandern am Gardasee aber davor gerne.


----------



## microbat (21. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Falls ich heute noch rausfinde wie rum das kettenblatt gehört bin ich auch dabei
> 
> Wo solls denn hingehen? bzw. wo solls denn losgehen?


 

Kettenblatt, so wie abgebildet auf den Spider der Kurbel legen und festschrauben. 
Die Aussparung um die Kettenblattschraubenlöcher sind sicherlich nur auf der Seite, wo dann auch der Schraubenkopf sitzen soll...
(die Form der Zähne ist doch egal, solange es keine "Haifisch-Zähne" sind und das Blatt "fertsch" ist).



Morgen hätte ich Zeit. 
Wo solls denn hingehen? bzw. wo solls denn losgehen?
Was bedeutet fränkische Runde in hm + km + Liter?


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

13.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Matterhorn, Standard Tour mit ein paar Stellen.


----------



## rebirth (21. März 2013)

Leider hat das blatt keine aussparungen


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Uhhhh, das hättest nicht sagen sollen. Fahr mer jeden Tag? Abwechselnd Zirndorf - Kalchi ;-)




Dasd noch mehr Kondi hast oder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (21. März 2013)

aber das Bildchen ist mit 

Orientiere dich am Bildchen oder lasse die geprägte Bezeichnung zur Tretlager "gucken" - ich denke es ist eigentlich wurscht wie rum - Hauptsache es schlupft net durch beim reintreten.





RolandMC schrieb:


> 13.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Matterhorn, Standard Tour mit ein paar Stellen.


 
Super - ich komme! 
Wetter soll toll werden


----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

Er faehrt mit mir, also nix kondi...


----------



## Mhomas (21. März 2013)

Na freilich, da muss noch was gehen in Sachen Kondition


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Er faehrt mit mir, also nix kondi...





Mhomas schrieb:


> Na freilich, da muss noch was gehen in Sachen Kondition



Wennsd mit dem Thomas noch a paar mal unterwegs bist versägst mich locker


----------



## gandi85 (21. März 2013)

ich bin Sport - Lehrer, kein Sport - ler 
ich hab 25 Jahre meines Lebens nur Sport gemacht, die nächsten 25 Jahre hab ich pause. klappt seit 3 Jahren sehr erfolgreich...


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2013)

Kauf endlich das fanes. Der lenkwinkel bremst dich automatisch 


Bin übrigens dabei heute


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kauf endlich das fanes. Der lenkwinkel bremst dich automatisch
> 
> 
> Bin übrigens dabei heute


----------



## fusion4life (22. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kauf endlich das fanes. Der lenkwinkel bremst dich automatisch
> 
> 
> Bin übrigens dabei heute



dann seh ich ja endlich mal dein ct.


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2013)

Geil wars heute mal wieder @topolino echt schönes Mega.
Schöne Tour schon lange nicht mehr gefahren!
 @Bernd gut gefahren, mit top Kondi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. März 2013)

@RolandMC morgen schon was vor? Patrick möcht die tour die wir mal mit ihm gefahren sind nochmsl fahren.


----------



## microbat (22. März 2013)

@RolandMC grazie

tolle Strecke (auch wenn ich´s schneller lieber habe ;-)
geiles Wetter und (wie immer) eine sehr schöne Gegend

(Ich frag mich jedesmal wenn ich dort bin, 
warum ich mich auf Korsika und Haute Provence / 
Seealpen besser auskenne als dort....)


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @RolandMC grazie
> 
> tolle Strecke (auch wenn ich´s schneller lieber habe ;-)
> geiles Wetter und (wie immer) eine sehr schöne Gegend
> ...



Bei uns ists schon auch schön, obwohl wenn ich mal was anderes sehe so 1000 HM bergab das hat schon auch was.


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC morgen schon was vor? Patrick möcht die tour die wir mal mit ihm gefahren sind nochmsl fahren.



Was war denn das damals? AH!! Das war doch ab Behringersdorf?
Eigentlich kein Problem Ruf mich mal an oder schick mir deine Nummer können ja dann morgen noch mal drüber reden.
Brauch eh ne Tour genug gegessen


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2013)

@RolandMC hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle Altersheim und Markustrail. Hoffentlich wirds ned zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle Altersheim und Markustrail. Hoffentlich wirds ned zu kalt.



Die Hoffnung hat sich erfüllt. Es wird nicht kalt. Es IST Arschkalt!
Ich bin dann mal wieder im Antidreckswettereswirdnichtgebiked Streik
Fahre erst wieder bei zweistelliger Temperatur (Plus natürlich).Lang lebe die Revolution


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

Dann müssen wir halt schneller fahren




Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung hat sich erfüllt. Es wird nicht kalt. Es IST Arschkalt!
> Ich bin dann mal wieder im Antidreckswettereswirdnichtgebiked Streik
> Fahre erst wieder bei zweistelliger Temperatur (Plus natürlich).Lang lebe die Revolution


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir halt schneller fahren



Das hat doch den gegenteiligen Effekt, weil wenn man schneller fährt dann prallt in kürzerer Zeit mehr Kälte gegen einen

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hat doch den gegenteiligen Effekt, weil wenn man schneller fährt dann prallt in kürzerer Zeit mehr Kälte gegen einen
> 
> G.


Verhärtet sich der D30 Schaum der Protektoren bei einem solchem Aufprall auch??


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hat doch den gegenteiligen Effekt, weil wenn man schneller fährt dann prallt in kürzerer Zeit mehr Kälte gegen einen
> 
> G.



Haben wir bergauf gar nicht gemerkt, war trotz Kälte super zu fahren. Waren zu 7  mit 2 neuen Gesichtern hat wie immer super Spass gemacht.
Es gab auch Stunt Einlagen


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

Morgen früh mit dem Martin (lowfat) ab Leutenbach Richtung Egl. Mal wieder 2-3 Stufen fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Haben wir bergauf gar nicht gemerkt, war trotz Kälte super zu fahren. Waren zu 7  mit 2 neuen Gesichtern hat wie immer super Spass gemacht.
> Es gab auch Stunt Einlagen



.. die Stunts waren leider so nicht geplant  - aber war mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour, richtig geil


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> .. die Stunts waren leider so nicht geplant  - aber war mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour, richtig geil



Aber doch sehenswert.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2013)

Stunts, ohne mich???? Was ist passiert?


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal wieder 2-3 Stufen fahren.



oh, mal was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Stunts, ohne mich???? Was ist passiert?



Ist nur für die dabei gewesenen. Wir haben uns geschworen das nichts an die Öffentlichkeit dringt. Tut mir leid.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> oh, mal was neues




Ja das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2013)

Ich tip mal schwer auf andi1 den professionellsten stuntman nach mir...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist nur für die dabei gewesenen. Wir haben uns geschworen das nichts an die Öffentlichkeit dringt. Tut mir leid.



Jetzt wo´s eh net geklappt hat das nichts an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und wir schon wissen das etwas interessantes passiert ist, ist auch egal wenn wir wissen würden was

Bei uns waren heute gefühlte -274°C bei einem Gegenwinddruck vo 2,3 kg auf einen cm² Körperfläche. Aber zum Glück gibts bei uns windgeschützte Südhanglöcher wo man den ganzen Tag Spaß haben kann

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt wo´s eh net geklappt hat das nichts an die Öffentlichkeit dringt und wir schon wissen das etwas interessantes passiert ist, ist auch egal wenn wir wissen würden was;
> 
> G.


Schön geschrieben
Wir wollten auch einige Km machen aber stimmt schon war schon kalt um die Ohren rum.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben
> Wir wollten auch einige Km machen aber stimmt schon war schon kalt um die Ohren rum.



..vor allem wenn bei einem Zwerg wie dir die Ohren nur 50 cm über dem Boden sind.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

Du verwechselst da was  Der Arsch mit Ohren bist doch du! Da stimmt die Höhe von 50cm dann wieder.




Saddamchen schrieb:


> ..vor allem wenn bei einem Zwerg wie dir die Ohren nur 50 cm über dem Boden sind.


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Das Bike fürn Lago ist auch wieder einsatzbereit:




Die Trails können kommen.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. März 2013)

Für die Bergwertung sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl


Nur wer entsorgt dann den Sondermüll der sich bergab irgendwo am Trail verteilt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Meinste für den 601er ist das nix?


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2013)

Zur zeit eh eher skitourensaison


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Is ja noch aweng hin. Bin da optimistisch,


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Nur wer entsorgt dann den Sondermüll der sich bergab irgendwo am Trail verteilt???



Das hält schon - ist ja Steinschlagschutzfolie dran.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. März 2013)

Steinschlagschutzfolie *hehe*

Könnt sein dass es da besseres fürn 601er gibt


Skitourensaison????

Bis wir runter fahren is dort wundervollster Frühling angesagt


----------



## Dampfsti (23. März 2013)

Morgen früh gehts erstmal mit meiner motorisierten Enduro ab nach Ungarn...
Eine Woche Spielen im Ungarischen Outback

Da wer ma schätzungsweis net um den Schnee rumkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2013)

Wann fahrt ihr?


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Herrscht dort nicht grad tiefster Winter? 

Dann zieh mal lieber den Baron noch aufs Moped. Der Anti-Conti-Jörg wird sicher noch etwas zu diesem Foto sagen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Morgen früh gehts erstmal mit meiner motorisierten Enduro ab nach Ungarn...
> Eine Woche Spielen im Ungarischen Outback
> 
> Da wer ma schätzungsweis net um den Schnee rumkommen



Uii

G.


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Wenn man vom ***** spricht.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wann fahrt ihr?



11.4.



S P schrieb:


> Herrscht dort nicht grad tiefster Winter?
> 
> Dann zieh mal lieber den Baron noch aufs Moped. Der Anti-Conti-Jörg wird sicher noch etwas zu diesem Foto sagen.



Ja da herrscht grad ziemlich Winter...
Allerdings ist der Boden anscheinend nicht besonders gefrohren...

Aber ausgmacht is ausgmacht...
Spaß wirds trotzdem machen, auch wenns kalt wird...


Nene, aufs Moped kommt mir nur Michelin


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Herrscht dort nicht grad tiefster Winter?
> 
> Dann zieh mal lieber den Baron noch aufs Moped. Der Anti-Conti-Jörg wird sicher noch etwas zu diesem Foto sagen.



Ich hab jetzt garnt auf die komischen Fahrräder im Vordergrund geachtet Und mit dem Maxxisorangen Auto gehen natürlich de Reifen an den komischen Fahrrädern ganz unter

EdiT: Michelin geht ja schonmal mit M an und ist eh das französische Maxxis

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

Doppelbrücke auf dem Enduro Moped? Das ist doch nicht zum Downhillen da, hätte doch die Totem fürs Freeriden locker gereicht

Ja ich denke, wenn wir da am 11.04 runterfahren, ist herrlichster Frühling mit Top Temperaturen


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

Hab gerade dem Wetterochs seine neuesten Wetter Prognosen für nächste Woche gelesen Sind denn die alle blöd, schlimmer als im Winter.


----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Jaja, der Ochs und seine Prognosen... und dann kommt es immer ganz überraschend anders.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Jaja, der Ochs und seine Prognosen... und dann kommt es immer ganz überraschend anders.



Er kann auch nur schreiben was ihm die verschieden Wettermodelle vorgeben. Mir wäre lieber er könnte z.B. für 10 die Sonne 10min länger scheinen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. März 2013)

Alles was über 3-4 Tage hinaus geht, ist Hellseherei, und funktioniert meistens schlecht. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass der Frühling bis dahin da unten einzieht. Muss bis dahin mein Pitch noch etwas abspecken. Über den 2.4er X-King hiten bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Alles was über 3-4 Tage hinaus geht, ist Hellseherei, und funktioniert meistens schlecht. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass der Frühling bis dahin da unten einzieht. Muss bis dahin mein Pitch noch etwas abspecken. Über den 2.4er X-King hiten bin ich mir auch noch unschlüssig.



Hinten kommt mindestens eine RQ 2,4 BCC drauf ist recht felsig und manchmal scharfkantig. Oder ein 2,5 er Minion.
Vorne bleibt der 42er Minion drauf der Baron kommt erst mal so mit bei Nässe kommt er drauf.
Auf jeden Fall wird mein Am nicht leichter er schwerer.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hinten kommt mindestens eine RQ 2,4 BCC drauf ist recht felsig und manchmal scharfkantig. Oder ein 2,5 er Minion.
> Vorne bleibt der 42er Minion drauf der Baron kommt erst mal so mit bei Nässe kommt er drauf.
> Auf jeden Fall wird mein Am nicht leichter er schwerer.




So schauts aus, entweder ich montier hinten die RQ auf die Flow um, oder ich mach den neuen fatalen Bert drauf der hier noch rumvegitiert hat sich letztes Jahr eigentlich ganz gut gemacht der schlappen...

Vorn erstmal mitn kleinen Baron und wenns wirklich dreggad werd, dann kommt des andere Rad mitn Dicken Baron rein

Meins wird aber bis dorthin noch ein wenig leichter


----------



## fusion4life (23. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hinten kommt mindestens eine RQ 2,4 BCC drauf ist recht felsig und manchmal scharfkantig. Oder ein 2,5 er Minion.
> Vorne bleibt der 42er Minion drauf der Baron kommt erst mal so mit bei Nässe kommt er drauf.
> Auf jeden Fall wird mein Am nicht leichter er schwerer.


da du im schnitt eh alle 3 monate einen neuen rahmen hast und es bei den gabeln und reifen auch net viel besser ausschaut würde ich alle bikes/gabeln usw was noch so bei dir rumliegt in den transporter reinpacken, falls es reinpasst


----------



## Saddamchen (24. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gerade dem Wetterochs seine neuesten Wetter Prognosen für nächste Woche gelesen Sind denn die alle blöd, schlimmer als im Winter.



Hehehehe.......


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hehehehe.......



Hey Alki 04:43Uhr Was ist da dran gut? Da bist auch du betroffen, ich weis schon, da hast du eine Ausrede nicht zu fahren.


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> So schauts aus, entweder ich montier hinten die RQ auf die Flow um, oder ich mach den neuen fatalen Bert drauf der hier noch rumvegitiert hat sich letztes Jahr eigentlich ganz gut gemacht der schlappen...
> 
> Vorn erstmal mitn kleinen Baron und wenns wirklich dreggad werd, dann kommt des andere Rad mitn Dicken Baron rein
> 
> Meins wird aber bis dorthin noch ein wenig leichter



am lago mitn fatal albert,  dann viel spass, obwohl, es kommt drauf an was ihr fahrt


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

Hinten drauf kannst ihn schon machen, auch bei den einschlägigen Trails wie 112 usw.


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

Schön wars heute schön kalt. Sind die Egl. Runde gefahren mit Schaschliktrail usw. 
Hab dann gleich passend zum Wetter ein paar Fleece Handschuhe gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. März 2013)

So schön kanns ohne "uns" garnet gewesen sein..  

Die handschuhe hätt ich heut aufm autofrühling(?) in staffelstein gut brauch können.


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> So schön kanns ohne "uns" garnet gewesen sein..
> 
> Die handschuhe hätt ich heut aufm autofrühling(?) in staffelstein gut brauch können.


War malne schöne Abwechslung das "Ihr" mitgefahren seit.


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

der erste teil des lago videos, vom ersten und zweiten tag


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> der erste teil des lago videos, vom ersten und zweiten tag



Bist du scho wieder daham?


----------



## S P (24. März 2013)

Schenns Video und gut gefahrn!  Aber muss die Mucke so laut sein? Man versteht das gebabbel gar net.

12:17 habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung...


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> 12:17 habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung...



Auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

gestern abend heim kommen, heut hams eh regen angsagt u nächste wochen nochmals schnee aber wir haben  traum wetter ghabt


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> gestern abend heim kommen, heut hams eh regen angsagt u nächste wochen nochmals schnee aber wir haben  traum wetter ghabt



Wenn Engel reisen

Schön gefahren die S4 Stufe am Cam Trail


----------



## 0815p (24. März 2013)

wennst mitn wolfi u julian fährst, dann kommst der vor wie a anfänger


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wennst mitn wolfi u julian fährst, dann kommst der vor wie a anfänger



Der Julian hoppelt rum wie der Wolfi


----------



## JulH (24. März 2013)

sauba Peter, da hast heut aber nix anders gemacht außer videogschnittn.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann kommst der vor wie a anfänger



»Ja nee, is klar!«

Sauuuber aufgearbeitet das Videomaterial. 
Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch Zeit für den Schweinebraten in der Fränkischen. 
Freue mich schon auf Teil 2 und besonders auf die Quttakes. 




RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Julian hoppelt rum wie der Wolfi



Der Jugend gehört die Zukunft


----------



## JulH (25. März 2013)

wenns einem vom Alter so gut vorgemacht wird!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2013)

Pohh...ihr und eure Extremserpentinen 
Verdammt hät ich jetzt auch lust Serpentinen zu fahren, aber arbeiten soll ja auch ganz schön

G.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (25. März 2013)

Mal was anderes: Gibts hier in der Gegend nen Laden der auch Abfahrtsorientierteres Zeuch hat? Bräuchte nen neuen Full Face und würde vorher gern anprobieren...


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> »Ja nee, is klar!«
> 
> Sauuuber aufgearbeitet das Videomaterial.
> Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch Zeit für den Schweinebraten in der Fränkischen.
> ...



video schnitt war in 2std fertig, waren sogar in behringersmühl und haben schäufele mit 2 klöss neigedreht, aber heut scho wieder knappe 12 std auf arbeit gwesen, da war der urlaub scho wieder gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> schäufele mit 2 klöss



doch nicht etwa die knusprigen?!


----------



## 0815p (25. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> doch nicht etwa die knusprigen?!



logisch


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2013)

Kurzer ausflug der beiden stuntmen andi 1 und 2 heute auf die leutenbacher treppen, bis auf ein paar standesgemaesse einlagen, ich verrat ned von wem, ziehmlich erfolgreich.
Hab heute mit meinem neuen hornet zum ersten mal die treppen zum kreuzweg komplett durchfahren.  
Die wasserfalltreppen sind zum glueck  komplett vereist gewesen. Da haengen 50cm lange eiszapfen, im fruehling...


----------



## bike_schrat (25. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> der erste teil des lago videos, vom ersten und zweiten tag



 sehr hübsch!


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Kurzer ausflug der beiden stuntmen andi 1 und 2 heute auf die leutenbacher treppen, bis auf ein paar standesgemaesse einlagen, ich verrat ned von wem, ziehmlich erfolgreich.
> Hab heute mit meinem neuen hornet zum ersten mal die treppen zum kreuzweg komplett durchfahren.
> Die wasserfalltreppen sind zum glueck  komplett vereist gewesen. Da haengen 50cm lange eiszapfen, im fruehling...



Das ist mein Gebiet sucht euch was eigens
Immer diese Trailnachfahrer


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2013)

@RolandMC: Meinst du des etz ernst? 

Das sind tatsächlich die einzigen trails, die ich dir ned nachgefahren bin.
Des ist meine hausrunde


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2013)

Der Roland meint sowas immer ernst. Wenn er dich das nächste mal sieht, dann wird er dir erstmal die Luft aus den Reifen lassen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Roland meint sowas immer ernst. Wenn er dich das nächste mal sieht, dann wird er dir erstmal die Luft aus den Reifen lassen
> 
> G.



Und die Augen blau einfärben


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2013)

Ja, ok. habs kapiert.

Aber so ganz unrecht hast ned Roland, wir sind heute den XXXX weg von oben gefahren und ich war bissl erschrocken. 
Ich fahr etz auch schon seit a paar jahren da und bis ich euch letzten sommer kennengelernt hab, wäre ich nie auf die idee gekommen, dass es hier noch biker gibt. Sprich man hat auch überhaupt nix wauf den wegen gesehn. Jetzt muss ich sagen, dass mans am Einstieg oberhalb vom XXXXX schon deutlich sieht, dass da wer fährt. Weiss ned ob das so zielführend ist????


SORRY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und die Augen blau einfärben



Und das ganz ohne Tinte...und er wird noch eine Frucht vom Watschenbaum mitbringen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. März 2013)

Scan halt noch eine Karte rein und kreuze die einzelnen Wege noch rot an.
Ich weis schon was gemeint ist, da musst du die Wege nicht noch explizit benennen.



gandi85 schrieb:


> Ja, ok. habs kapiert.
> 
> Aber so ganz unrecht hast ned Roland, wir sind heute den Dr. Kanzler weg von oben gefahren und ich war bissl erschrocken.
> Ich fahr etz auch schon seit a paar jahren da und bis ich euch letzten sommer kennengelernt hab, wäre ich nie auf die idee gekommen, dass es hier noch biker gibt. Sprich man hat auch überhaupt nix wauf den wegen gesehn. Jetzt muss ich sagen, dass mans am Einstieg oberhalb vom Kreuzweg (glaub der heißt bei euch holweg???) schon deutlich sieht, dass da wer fährt. Weiss ned ob das so zielführend ist????


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Scan halt noch eine Karte rein


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. März 2013)

hrhr, wie epic, sich darüber aufregen das irgendwelche Ortsnamen gepostet werden und dann den Beitrag unverändert zitieren


----------



## gandi85 (25. März 2013)

Naja, falls doch jedmand jetzt ne karte rausholt um da zu fahren dürfte er anschließend doch eher enttäuscht sein


----------



## lowfat (25. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> der erste teil des lago videos, vom ersten und zweiten tag



Sehr fein gefahren! Nach dem 5000sten "ich schnall mir die gopro and den fullface-helm und hämmer meinen hometrail runter" - gääähn-video endlich mal wieder ein streifen, bei dem es mich in den Beinen juckt!. Sehr lustig auch die Kommentare über die Herren im "gesetzen Alter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hrhr, wie epic, sich darüber aufregen das irgendwelche Ortsnamen gepostet werden und dann den Beitrag unverändert zitieren



ich habe mich nicht aufgeregt, das ist meine ganz natürliche Art mich mitzuteilen.
Wenn ich mich aufrege klingt das anders.
Würde mich über Andi2 niemals aufregen.


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2013)

ich werd morgen nachmittags ab matterh parke a tour machen werd so um 15.30 uhr starten, wenn aner mitwill, soll ers bescheid sagen, bin morgen nur per sms erreichbar


----------



## RolandMC (26. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen nachmittags ab matterh parke a tour machen werd so um 15.30 uhr starten, wenn aner mitwill, soll ers bescheid sagen, bin morgen nur per sms erreichbar



Überall in Urlaub hin und dann die Handyrechnung ned zahln könna.


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2013)

teil 2 is fertig, am wochend kommt dann des outtake video


----------



## xTr3Me (26. März 2013)

Saustark, wird ja immer besser! Top gefilmt und geschnitten und gefahren


----------



## suoixon (26. März 2013)

Zu hart... glaube ich muss mich doch mal anschließen und abschaun wie man das richtig macht


----------



## S P (26. März 2013)

Schen seida gfoarn.


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2013)

ja, war a traum urlaub, aber in 2 wochen gehts ja nochmal auf ne insel,zun radeln u filmen


----------



## rebirth (26. März 2013)

@_RolandMC_ ich hab nur noch einen latex schlauch über, der zweite viel dem ausbau zum opfer....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> teil 2 is fertig, am wochend kommt dann des outtake video





Bei soviel Kalk ist das ja ein Heimspiel für euch, da muß alles ja so gut klappen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (28. März 2013)

Noch paar Standbilder vom Lago:


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

Werd morgen um 10.00 Uhr was um Leutenbach machen wenns geregnet hat wenn nicht dann Matterhornparkplatz.
Wenns regnet werd ich auch was machen Extreme Sofaing.

p.s. wo sind denn die Bilder gemacht? Ist das am Walberla,da ist doch biken verboten.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. wo sind denn die Bilder gemacht? Ist das am Walberla,da ist doch biken verboten.


..in Hundsboden im Wildsaugehege!


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ..in Hundsboden im Wildsaugehege!



Das kann sein da ist nur das füttern verboten oder doch nicht.


----------



## macmount (28. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 10.00 Uhr was um Leutenbach machen wenns geregnet hat wenn nicht dann Matterhornparkplatz.
> Wenns regnet werd ich auch was machen Extreme Sofaing.
> 
> p.s. wo sind denn die Bilder gemacht? Ist das am Walberla,da ist doch biken verboten.



Extreme sofaing - im Moment genau meine Sportart - erstens sch..eiss Wetter, 2. Schulter gebrochen


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Extreme sofaing - im Moment genau meine Sportart - erstens sch..eiss Wetter, 2. Schulter gebrochen



Schulter gebrochen, beim Kanal fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns regnet werd ich auch was machen Extreme Sofaing.



Dann kommst ins Fichtel, weil wenn es eins hier morgen net tut, dann regnen
Wir haben auch perfekte Trailbedingungen...nur die Steine sind irgendwie weg

G.


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann kommst ins Fichtel, weil wenn es eins hier morgen net tut, dann regnen
> Wir haben auch perfekte Trailbedingungen...nur die Steine sind irgendwie weg
> 
> G.



Auf eueren Webcam sieht man irgendwie nur weiß und Menschen mit komischen langen Zaun latten an die Füße gebunden. 

be es ich freu mich schon mal wieder aufs Wichtelgebirge.


----------



## macmount (28. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schulter gebrochen, beim Kanal fahren



Wenns blos so wäre - beim Arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (28. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> teil 2 is fertig, am wochend kommt dann des outtake video


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Wenns blos so wäre - beim Arbeiten



Du bist doch Masseuse wie kann man sich da die Schulter brechen. Bist über deine langen Haare gestolpert.


----------



## macmount (28. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du bist doch Masseuse wie kann man sich da die Schulter brechen. Bist über deine langen Haare gestolpert.



Nein über meinen langen Schw... Du Troll


----------



## RolandMC (28. März 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Nein über meinen langen Schw... Du Troll



Über deinen langen Schweif sagte ich doch.


----------



## R1Nico (28. März 2013)

Roland ich komm morgen und dreh a runde mit .


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

R1Nico schrieb:


> Roland ich komm morgen und dreh a runde mit .



woher weißt du den treffpunkt? würd evtl mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

Wenns nicht mehr regnet Matterhorn.


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

und woher weiß ich obs bei euch regnet?  oder sagst morgen früh rechtzeitig bescheid?


----------



## R1Nico (29. März 2013)

Wo fährste ? Leutenbach währe ich dabei kann ich auch zeitlich besser planen.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

Kein regen Matterhornparkplatz


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

matterh evt fohr ich um 1000uhr mit, falls ich ned da bin ,brauchst ned warten


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> matterh evt fohr ich um 1000uhr mit, falls ich ned da bin ,brauchst ned warten



o.k.


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

werd dort sein


----------



## JulH (29. März 2013)

der rest meiner hochgeladenen Bilder, hab gestern ka zeit mehr gehabt:


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Sehr schön

Beim ersten Bild ist bei 7 Pixeln die blaue Farbe alle

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. März 2013)

Geile Bilder!!!

Und ich hatte 15cm Neuschnee bei unserer Moped Enduro Woche in Ungarn
War mal was anderes, Aber sauglatt zwischendurch

Heut hab ich zu spät gesehen, dass ihr fahrt...

Mal sehn was den Rest von Ostern weng so geht

Etz bau ich erstmal die Fanes wieder auf echtes 2-Fach um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

julian gute fotos


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

War a schöne Tour heut laut Peter 20 KM und 120HM.
Binghöhlen Berg, Natursteintreppen Trail, Wolfi Eck alles dabei.
 @Peter warens überhaupt 120HM.
@ Steven sauber durchgezogen bergauf, und natürlich ab.

Nach 100 m hab ich mal einen einbeinigen Wheelie bergab für ca. 15 m durchgezogen. Kam dann blos a bissala blöd auf


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

119hm egal , hauptsach spass hats gmacht


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

derletzte teil des lago trips


----------



## JulH (29. März 2013)

Des hat sich rendiert heut...
vordere Bremsscheibe verbogen und des Luftventil am unteren Ende der Gabel abgebrochen , weil ich auf nen Stein aufgetatzt bin.
Heimwärts hat ich dann die optimale race position mit 10mm federweg.

Wo krieg ich denn einzelteile für rockshox gabeln? Bei rockshox selber?

Naja erstmal duschen, outtake video anschaun und dann gabel zerlegen


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Des hat sich rendiert heut...
> vordere Bremsscheibe verbogen und des Luftventil am unteren Ende der Gabel abgebrochen , weil ich auf nen Stein aufgetatzt bin.
> Heimwärts hat ich dann die optimale race position mit 10mm federweg.
> 
> ...



wo warst denn unterwegs, alles kaputt machen, wie am lago


----------



## JulH (29. März 2013)

Wenn ma meint man muss irgendan scheiß machen passiert so zeug. 
Hab ne verwendung gesucht für die Bank die am Guckhüllblock rumliegt


----------



## HTWolfi (29. März 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Des hat sich rendiert heut...
> vordere Bremsscheibe verbogen und des Luftventil am unteren Ende der Gabel abgebrochen , weil ich auf nen Stein aufgetatzt bin.
> HeimwÃ¤rts hat ich dann die optimale race position mit 10mm federweg.
> 
> ...



Dich kann man ja nicht alleine lassen â¦ 
Hauptsache bei dir ist alles heile. 

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/o...iles/techdocs/2011-totem-technical-manual.pdf
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/I...000/sites/default/files/techdocs/tm_my102.pdf

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (29. März 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dich kann ja nicht alleine lassen
> Hauptsache bei dir ist alles heile.
> 
> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/o...iles/techdocs/2011-totem-technical-manual.pdf
> ...


 


Danke!
Du hätst des passende Ersatzteil bestimmt aus den Tiefen deines rucksacks herausgefischt.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2013)

edit:
halbes jahr zu spät


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich denn einzelteile für rockshox gabeln? Bei rockshox selber?



www.gabelprofi.de


----------



## S P (29. März 2013)

Kommt auf den Schaden am Ventil an, ob du eine neue Lufteinheit benötigst. Zur Not Federteller, Negativfeder und passende Stahlfeder kaufen. 
Ist vermutlich billiger wie eine neue DP-Air Einheit.


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

Letzter Teil, geilster Teil. Easy going!!


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a72551/disc-rotor-slx-sm-rt66l-203mm-6-bolt.html

lohnt sich sowas als ersatz für die avid scheiben? oder lieber die neueren mit den spidern(?). 
meine beläge sind schonwieder verglast, vielleicht liegts ja an den scheibchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a72551/disc-rotor-slx-sm-rt66l-203mm-6-bolt.html
> 
> lohnt sich sowas als ersatz für die avid scheiben? oder lieber die neueren mit den spidern(?).
> meine beläge sind schonwieder verglast, vielleicht liegts ja an den scheibchen...



Da kannst du die Avid auch drauflassen, schauen ja fast genauso aus. Würd mal die neueren probieren.


----------



## HTWolfi (29. März 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a72551/disc-rotor-slx-sm-rt66l-203mm-6-bolt.html
> 
> lohnt sich sowas als ersatz für die avid scheiben? oder lieber die neueren mit den spidern(?).
> meine beläge sind schonwieder verglast, vielleicht liegts ja an den scheibchen...



Ich hab die auch zu Hause liegen, aber noch nicht verbaut. Für mich war der Preis das Kriterium. 
Sind auch für Sinterbeläge geeignet, das war nicht immer so, bei den billigen Versionen von Shimano.
Hoffe dass die genauso gut funktionieren wie mein Avid Scheiben 

Probleme mit verglasen habe ich bisher bei den Avid Scheiben nicht gehabt.
Hast du Sinterbeläge verbaut? --> Verglasende Beläge


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

Anfangs hatte ich die originalen sinter. Danach die organischen von trickstuff. Hab jetzt wieder neue organische von kool stop hier liegen, nur will ich die nicht auch gleich kaputt fahren. Am Alten HT hatte ich xt scheiben und swissstop beläge. Die hab ich nicht kaputt bekommen, trotz 180er scheiben. Nur da war das problem der hohe verschleiss...

Der gedanke war jetzt einfach ne dickere scheibe zu nehmen die die wärme evtl schneller ableitet. Die ice-tec kosten gleich wieder 40+, deshalb wollt ichs vllt. erstmal mit den billigen probieren. Allerdings bringts mir nix wenn die nicht besser als die avid sind, da hätt ich noch neue da..


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2013)

Die Ice-Tech heizen sich schneller auf, kühlen aber auch wieder schneller ab. Bei Dauerbremsungen bringen die also auch eher weniger. Bei normalem Gebrauch sollte die Temperatur im Mittel geringer und damit auch der Verschleiß geringer sein. Habe die ersten Beläge an den Scheiben durch und sehe noch keinen Verschleiß. Evtl. sind sie also ihr Geld wert. Vielleicht wären die Saint-Bremssättel mit den Ice-Tec Scheiben eine Überlegung wert? Oder gleich die Hope Pizzateller.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War a schöne Tour heut laut Peter 20 KM und 120HM.
> Binghöhlen Berg, Natursteintreppen Trail, Wolfi Eck alles dabei.
> @_Peter_ warens überhaupt 120HM.
> @ Steven sauber durchgezogen bergauf, und natürlich ab.
> ...


 
Wie habtan des gschafft su wenich HM´s zu fohrn??

 @_rebirth_
Schmeiß doch des scheiß Avid Bremsen Glump endlich raus


----------



## rebirth (29. März 2013)

Wenn shimano weg von dem "design" geht können wir nochma drüber reden


----------



## Dampfsti (29. März 2013)

Jetz sag aber net dass denna Avid Dinger besser ausschaua

Einfach XTR Trail kaufen, die schaua doch gut aus

Aber sich wegen der Optik ständig mit ner zickenden Bremse rumärgern wär absolut net meins...


----------



## JulH (29. März 2013)

bei mir kannst die optik grad völlig vergessen: (funktion sowieso auch)





Ich hab oben an der Gabel alles lockergschraubt, trotzdem kann ich die Tauch und Standrohre nicht auseinanderziehen. Muss ich da zuerst das kaputte Ventil irgendwie rausschrauben? Da müsst ich dann aber die Zange am Gewinde ansetzen?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2013)

du willst unten am Ausfallende alles lose schrauben und dann mit nem Gummihammer vorsichtig lösen, dann wird das was.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2013)

Hier müssten alle Schritte beschrieben sein:
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/o...iles/techdocs/2011-totem-technical-manual.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

@peter metz

Ich hab mal verschiedene Thule Heckträger mit dem Pitch ausprobiert, und die günstigeren sind alle zu schmal von der Aufnahme für den langen Radstand.

Die Räder hängen dann mehr oder weniger links und rechts über die Kante. Hätte da wenig Vertrauen.

Kannst du mal bitte die Breite von deinem Atera messen?


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

Hab da gestern mal weng was gebastelt
Sollt eigentlich nur ein ganz einfacher Rockring werden, aber wie´s dann halt immer so is, kann ich mich mit solch einfachen Sachen nicht zufriedengeben...

Nach ein paar Stunden Dreh und Fräsarbeit ist dann das hier rausgekommen





Ist für 32-33Z geeignet und hat schlanke 71g 


Geht morgen Biketechnisch was?


----------



## S P (30. März 2013)

Schöner Bash - und hast sogar an die Beschleunigungslöcher geacht!


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2013)

Saubere Handwerks Arbeit


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Sauber...Hats nen ganz schön dicken Rand gelassen, da kannste gut grinden damit

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sauber...Hats nen ganz schön dicken Rand gelassen, da kannste gut grinden damit
> 
> G.


 
Na freilich, hab ja a recht tiefes Tretlager, da wird der schon öfter mal "grinden"


Aber der 2x9 Umwerfer in Verbindung mit der 10-Fach Kette ist noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss 
Mal sehn was ich da noch Verbessern kann...


*Geht morgen nun was??*


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na freilich, hab ja a recht tiefes Tretlager, da wird der schon öfter mal "grinden"
> 
> 
> Aber der 2x9 Umwerfer in Verbindung mit der 10-Fach Kette ist noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss
> ...



Ach genau, das ist eines dieser modernen Räder mit diesen tiefen Tretlagern

Bei 1 mal 10 kommst schon näher an die Weisheit, aber bei 1 vorne und 1 hinten hast du sie erst erreicht

G.


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2013)

Hab heute meinem Helius heute neue Buchsen, gegönnt muss ich dann gleich mal Probefahren.


----------



## JulH (30. März 2013)

So hab die two step einheit jetzt rausbekommen:





Jetzt bräucht ich nur des unterste teil, wo das ventil dran ist neu. Allerdings find ich im internet nur explosionszeichnungen ab 2010 und da ist dann dual step verbaut.


Ich würd morgen was mitfahrn. Wird halt des alte Bike ausgepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (30. März 2013)

will morgen früh a evt mal egglofsta fohren, so ca 1000uhr hätte jemand lust


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @peter metz
> 
> Ich hab mal verschiedene Thule Heckträger mit dem Pitch ausprobiert, und die günstigeren sind alle zu schmal von der Aufnahme für den langen Radstand.
> 
> ...





schienen länge 1m


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2013)

garr, falscher Thread...


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen früh a evt mal egglofsta fohren, so ca 1000uhr hätte jemand lust



Ich däd weng mitfohrn...

Nachdem mei Fohrrod heit eh scho ausschaut wie sau...

Die Fanes bleibt auf jeden Fall noch weng im Stall... 
Für die Sauerei muss des HT herhaltn...
War Grad weng unterwegs, mei geht des hadd auf der Hausrundn...










Mit waschn war da nix... Betonhart hingfrohrn der scheiß


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2013)

schau morgen früh nochmal rein. wegen wetter usw


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

joo mach i...

Wetter schaut ganz gut aus, 15% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit und ganz knapp unter 0°...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2013)

2 x XKIng was ist denn da los Bist unter die CCler gegangen (gefahren)


Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich däd weng mitfohrn...
> 
> Nachdem mei Fohrrod heit eh scho ausschaut wie sau...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dampfsti (30. März 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 2 x XKIng was ist denn da los Bist unter die CCler gegangen (gefahren)



muss ja irgendwie mit dem 29er mithaltn

Mit weng Fohrtechnik konn ma a mit die X-King Freeriden...

Hab doch nur mein "leichtn" Radsatz mal getestet...
Hat schlappe 1300g weniger als die 729er mit Baron und RQ


----------



## RolandMC (30. März 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> muss ja irgendwie mit dem 29er mithaltn
> 
> Mit weng Fohrtechnik konn ma a mit die X-King Freeriden...
> 
> ...



1300g weniger das ist mal eine Ansage


----------



## rebirth (30. März 2013)

@_RolandMC_ fährst du morgen mitm peter usw?


*EDIT* glaub ich bin eingeladen zum fressen... Grrrr


----------



## swoosh999 (30. März 2013)

hidiho liebe gemeinde,

plane am ostermontag einen ausflug in die fränkische.
startpunkt einer kleinen tour sollte die bushaltestelle burggaillenreuth sein.
kleine tour deshalb weil es meine erste nach verletzung ist und ich konditionell noch eher einer schildkröte gleiche.

den bikeguide "fränkische schweiz" habe ich hier zwar liegen, jedoch traue ich diesem nicht mehr.

habe schon mal von muschelquelle, jägersteig und riesenburg gehört aber wie fahre ich diese am besten an? der bikeguide sagt im uhrzeigersinn über steitberg, wenn ich mir die karte aber anschaue sollte es vom startplatz aus gegen den uhrzeiger besser sein, habe nämlich keinen bock trails bergauf zu fahren !

könnt ihr mir da bitte etwas helfen. gerne auch pn.

danke & gruß


----------



## JulH (30. März 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen früh a evt mal egglofsta fohren, so ca 1000uhr hätte jemand lust



Bin dabei. Parkplatz in dieser s-Kurve oda?


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2013)

ja


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

Wie schauts aus Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Runde fränkische. Start so 16.30-17.00.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

Donnerstag wär ich fast dabei


----------



## Blennie (2. April 2013)

Huhu! Bin eine Freundin von der Katja Pelzner und dem Martin Streckebach.
Würde sehr gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. Den Wolfi kenn ich auch schon...
Könnt ihr mir eine Nachricht schicken wann ihr mal wieder wo fahrt???
LG
Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Runde fränkische. Start so 16.30-17.00.


Gehts auch bissl eher? So um 8 Nachm Sonnenaufgang?


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus Mittwoch oder Donnerstag eine Runde fränkische. Start so 16.30-17.00.


 

Wenn wir um 17 Uhr losfahren, bin ich auch dabei...
Vorher schaff ich net...

Fränkische heißt Matterhorn od. behringersmühl od. tüchersfeld?? 

Wär mir recht, müsst ich net so weit fahren


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wenn wir um 17 Uhr losfahren, bin ich auch dabei...
> Vorher schaff ich net...
> 
> Fränkische heißt Matterhorn od. behringersmühl od. tüchersfeld??
> ...



Wegen mir 17.00 Uhr, Mittwoch wäre mir fast lieber. 
Steven würde Mittwoch bei dir auch gehen. Tour Blockmeer Brotzeittrail


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gehts auch bissl eher? So um 8 Nachm Sonnenaufgang?



Ne Schoschi, da müssen wir mal wieder warten bis deine Schicht passt.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Huhu! Bin eine Freundin von der Katja Pelzner und dem Martin Streckebach.
> Würde sehr gerne mal mit euch mitfahren. Den Wolfi kenn ich auch schon...
> Könnt ihr mir eine Nachricht schicken wann ihr mal wieder wo fahrt???
> LG
> Andrea



Hi Freundin von Katja Pelzner dem Martin Streckebach und Bekannte vom Wolfi.
Was bist du so für eine Fahrerin ehr schöne Singletrails dann wäre das Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nichts für dich.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

wie jetzt nix für sie? wenn keine schönen singlestrails dabei sind geh ich auch net mit  
Ich hätt halt gern einen tag pause gemacht, ich fahr heute weng in bbg rum... 

...aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit dem gruppenzwang


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie jetzt nix für sie? wenn keine schönen singlestrails dabei sind geh ich auch net mit
> Ich hätt halt gern einen tag pause gemacht, ich fahr heute weng in bbg rum...
> 
> ...aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit dem gruppenzwang



Heut fährst scho wieder Machst halt am Donnerstag bis Montag mal Pause,


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was bist du so für eine Fahrerin ehr schöne Singletrails dann wäre das Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nichts für dich.



Ich würde sagen eine sehr hübsche und immer gut gelaunte Fahrerin,
die auch mal gerne anspruchsvolle Trails unter die Stollen nimmt.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

samstag/sonntag bin ich in schnaittach fahren. wird also nix mit pause 

naja heute weng mitm patrick und so. und in bbg ist eh strecke angesagt, das steilste hier ist meine hofeinfahrt.. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/146314-syntace-vorbau-superforce-45mm-6

man hätt ich net erst einen vorbau gekauft..... schnell zuschlagen leut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

Mittwoch, also Morng  wär mir a recht....

Werd ich wohl endlich mal wieder mitn Sofa fahren 

Genauer Treffpunkt?
Bin noch net genug Insider


----------



## Blennie (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi Freundin von Katja Pelzner dem Martin Streckebach und Bekannte vom Wolfi.
> Was bist du so für eine Fahrerin ehr schöne Singletrails dann wäre das Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nichts für dich.


Sagen wir es mal so: ich liebe die Herausforderung! 
Es darf gerne mal knifflig werden, man lernt ja stets dazu, oder?


----------



## Blennie (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen eine sehr hübsche und immer gut gelaunte Fahrerin,
> die auch mal gerne anspruchsvolle Trails unter die Stollen nimmt.



Ui, DANKE, Wolfi!
Jetzt werd ich aber rot!
Schön, dass du dich noch an mich erinnerst!!!
Hoffe, wir sehn uns bald mal wieder auf den anspruchsvollen Trails!!!


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: ich liebe die Herausforderung!
> Es darf gerne mal knifflig werden, man lernt ja stets dazu, oder?



dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ja nichts mehr im Wege. Unsere Frauenquote ist eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> samstag/sonntag bin ich in schnaittach fahren. wird also nix mit pause
> 
> naja heute weng mitm patrick und so. und in bbg ist eh strecke angesagt, das steilste hier ist meine hofeinfahrt..
> 
> ...





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mittwoch, also Morng  wär mir a recht....
> 
> Werd ich wohl endlich mal wieder mitn Sofa fahren
> 
> ...



Matterhorn Parkplatz 17.00 Uhr


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ja nichts mehr im Wege. Unsere Frauenquote ist eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Naja, ich hatte wenigstens lange Haare
Aber wenn ihr mal richtige traumlandtrails fahren wollt, dann müßt ihr jetzt ins Bichtelgefirge kommen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte wenigstens lange Haare
> Aber wenn ihr mal richtige traumlandtrails fahren wollt, dann müßt ihr jetzt ins Bichtelgefirge kommen
> 
> G.



stimmt ich wollte dir schon mal in dein wallendes Haar fassen.
Dein Michtelgewirge ist im Moment viel zu einfarbig diese helle Farbe ist Gift für meine alten Augen.
Aber ich freue mich schon wieder auf die kommenden Jahreszeiten zum biken bei dir da droben.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> stimmt ich wollte dir schon mal in dein wallendes Haar fassen.
> Dein Michtelgewirge ist im Moment viel zu einfarbig diese helle Farbe ist Gift für meine alten Augen.
> Aber ich freue mich schon wieder auf die kommenden Jahreszeiten zum biken bei dir da droben.




Durch die eine Farbe wirds Rad mit jeder Fahrt sauberer ...und jetzt könnten sogar Endurofahrer bei uns fahren ohne was kaputt zu machen...naja das würde im Sommer am Oko auch gehen, weil ansich eh nur die Felgen kaputt gehen würden
Aber zur Zeit ist es wirklich ein unvergessliches Erlebniss im Fichtl zu fahren...ist wie Vintschgau und Californiern zusammen, nur mit mehr Anziehsachen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ist wie Vintschgau und Californiern zusammen, nur mit mehr Anziehsachen
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich würde über den Roland sagen ein sehr hübscher und immer gut gelaunte Fahrer,
> der auch mal gerne anspruchsvolle Trails unter die Stollen nimmt.



Danke Wolfi sehr nett von dir.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ja nichts mehr im Wege. Unsere Frauenquote ist eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Dafür stimmt die Idiotenquote


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dafür stimmt die Idiotenquote





Ja, liegt eigentlich immer bei 100%.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, liegt eigentlich immer bei 100%.



....es sein denn ich bin dabei


----------



## HTWolfi (2. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....es sein denn ich bin dabei



Ganz genau,  dann sind es 100% Idioten + ein *Voll*idiot.


----------



## S P (2. April 2013)

Heute wird nicht mit Komplimenten gegeizt.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ganz genau,  dann sind es 100% Idioten + ein *Voll*idiot.



*Jjjaaaa*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ganz genau,  dann sind es 100% Idioten + ein *Voll*idiot.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ganz genau,  dann sind es 100% Idioten + ein *Voll*idiot.



Willst wohl einen Termin beim Oldschool hä?


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so: ich liebe die Herausforderung!
> Es darf gerne mal knifflig werden, man lernt ja stets dazu, oder?


 

So muss das sein


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

@na Rest:


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

Wer kommtn morgen alles mit? 

Matterhorn is wieder soooo anstrengend :/


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer kommtn morgen alles mit?
> 
> Matterhorn is wieder soooo anstrengend :/


 

Ich

hmm hat Bergauffahren halt mal so an sich

Denn:

"Es hilft kein Weinen und kein Beten, wer Biken will muss treten"


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

Am matterhorn gehts halt sooo lang bergauf. Weiß noch net ob ich das morgen pack...


----------



## Blennie (2. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ganz genau,  dann sind es 100% Idioten + ein *Voll*idiot.



Na, dann wirbel ich verücktes Huhn euren ( Voll) Idiotenhaufen mal a bisserl durcheinander
Hauptsache es sind keine Vollpfosten im Weg! Die fahr ich meistens gnadenlos um!!!


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

Ab und an stehen mal Geländer*PFOSTEN* im Weg rum, die ma aber tunlichst net umfahren sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (3. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wer kommtn morgen alles mit?
> 
> Matterhorn is wieder soooo anstrengend :/


 

wär gern mitgfahrn, aber heut gehts zum hulz machn nein Wald, da schaff ichs ned bis 5 Uhr


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Na, dann wirbel ich verücktes Huhn euren ( Voll) Idiotenhaufen mal a bisserl durcheinander
> Hauptsache es sind keine Vollpfosten im Weg! Die fahr ich meistens gnadenlos um!!!





Noch ein Hinweis (eine Warnung) von mir!

Viele hier habe ihr Bike besser unter Kontrolle, wie ihr Mundwerk. 
Ich würde mittlerweile soweit gehen und sagen, dass bei manchen 
Ausfahrten Ohrstöpsel wichtiger sind wie Protektoren.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis (eine Warnung) von mir!
> 
> Viele hier habe ihr Bike besser unter Kontrolle, wie ihr Mundwerk.
> Ich würde mittlerweile soweit gehen und sagen, dass bei manchen
> Ausfahrten Ohrstöpsel wichtiger sind wie Protektoren.



das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, welche Personen meinst du?


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, welche Personen meinst du?



Eigentlich niemand im Speziellen.
Ich wollte einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass der »rustikale Umgangston« eventuell nichts für empfindliche Ohren ist
und Nebenwirkungen hervorrufen kann. 
Darauf sollte man (Frau) gefasst sein, um nicht ganz unvorbereitet/ungeschützt bei den Ausfahrten dazustehen.

Ich für meinen Teil fahr ja eigentlich nur wegen dem ganzen »Gschmarrie« mit, das Biken ist für mich Nebensache. 
Ist dir scheinbar noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Blennie (3. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Eigentlich niemand im Speziellen.
> Ich wollte einfach nur darauf hinweisen, dass der »rustikale Umgangston« eventuell nichts für empfindliche Ohren ist
> und Nebenwirkungen hervorrufen kann.
> Darauf sollte man (Frau) gefasst sein, um nicht ganz unvorbereitet/ungeschützt bei den Ausfahrten dazustehen.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, Wolfi, 
muss gestehn, mir gehts da fast so wie dir... und wenn das Gschmarri net no größer wird, dann überleg ichs mir nochmal...
Wann denkst denn, dass es passend ist nächste Woche, dass ich mal mit fahr???


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2013)

Waren heute zu fünft ganz schön für einen Mittwoch. Bis 20.10 Uhr hell. Top.
Der Boden ist zur Zeit richtig super griffig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (3. April 2013)

Joo schee wors...
Grip is echt super zur Zeit, nur auf einigen wenigen Steinen nicht, gell Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil fahr ja eigentlich nur wegen dem ganzen »Gschmarrie« mit, das Biken ist für mich Nebensache.
> Ist dir scheinbar noch gar nicht aufgefallen.



Das du nicht wegen dem Biken kommst weis jeder,sonst würdest du es ja mal endlich lernen!


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Wann denkst denn....dass ich mal mit fahr???



dacht eigentlich du kommst heut


----------



## Schoschi (4. April 2013)

Also in ner halben Stund gehts los, richtung Eggloffstein, blauer HImmel im Moment..........letzte Gelegenheit sich anzuschließen......


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also in ner halben Stund gehts los, richtung Eggloffstein, blauer HImmel im Moment..........letzte Gelegenheit sich anzuschließen......



-2°


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Joo schee wors...
> Grip is echt super zur Zeit, nur auf einigen wenigen Steinen nicht, gell Roland



ja das rechte Knie hat sichs gemerkt.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das du nicht wegen dem Biken kommst weis jeder,sonst würdest du es ja mal endlich lernen!



Wollts eigentlich noch ausführlicher schreiben, aber das ist auch meine Meinung


----------



## Blennie (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> dacht eigentlich du kommst heut


Dazu müsste mir erstmal jemand genau schreiben, wann ich wo zu sein hab!!!
Bedenke, ich kenn euren Geheimcode, wie Matterhorn oder evtl Zugspitzklettersteig  noch net


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Dann musst du fragen wo und wann  Bist du mobil?


----------



## Blennie (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dann musst du fragen wo und wann  Bist du mobil?



JA ! Hab ein Automobil 
Golf Viertürer 

Meinst du Mobilfunk? 
Ja ! Hab ich auch!...... hab ich wieder gelöscht! Wer sie haben will schreibe mir eine mail : [email protected]

Meinst du Wohnmobil?

Nö, leider net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (4. April 2013)

Mutig, die eigene Handy Nummer hier öffentlich posten. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mutig, die eigene Handy Nummer hier öffentlich posten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn nicht hier, wo sonst?


----------



## Blennie (4. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mutig, die eigene Handy Nummer hier öffentlich posten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Bin auch sonst mutig! *hüstl*


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

@Blennie dein bild mit dem sprung ist in kalchi, oder?

(ich meine autoMOBIL, ja.. ^^)


----------



## Blennie (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Blennie dein bild mit dem sprung ist in kalchi, oder?
> 
> (ich meine autoMOBIL, ja.. ^^)



Gut erkannt!

Das andere Bild ist unterhalb vom Montserat bei Barcelona. Da führt ein sehr interessanter Trail runter.


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

da ich mir dein bike genauer angesehen habe: nimm ohrstöpsel mit bei der "ersten" ausfahrt


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> da ich mir dein bike genauer angesehen habe: nimm ohrstöpsel mit bei der "ersten" ausfahrt



Ach, die Sprüche sind immer die Gleichen, kennste einen kennste alle


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> da ich mir dein bike genauer angesehen habe: nimm ohrstöpsel mit bei der "ersten" ausfahrt



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke
> 
> G.



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ach, die Sprüche sind immer die Gleichen, kennste einen kennste alle



Einige sind noch unausgesprochen.


----------



## S P (4. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke
> 
> G.



Diese Entscheidung trifft man auch nur einmal im Leben. ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum?



Na wegen deinen unendlichen Technikkommentaren ...frag nur den Wolfi, der mußte euch ja ständig wieder zum Fahren überreden, weil ihr immer am Latschen wart

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na wegen deinen unendlichen Technikkommentaren ...frag nur den Wolfi, der mußte euch ja ständig wieder zum Fahren überreden, weil ihr immer am Latschen wart
> 
> G.



hab dich schon verstanden Wollts nur noch mal von dir hören.
Hättest am Sonntag dabei sein sollen, da konnte selbst der Lyrik Obertechniker der den Weltrekord in Blind zerlegen um*schrimpsen* und wieder zusammenbauen hält nicht sagen das meine Gabel schlecht war. Und schon lief es.
p.s. sieht man schon Grünzeug bei euch?


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> da ich mir dein bike genauer angesehen habe: nimm ohrstöpsel mit bei der "ersten" ausfahrt



Was heist bei der ersten Ausfahrt?
Seit April diesen Jahres sind die Aufnahmebedingungen wie folgt:
*keine Routenaufzeichnung.
keine Facebook-Veröffentlichung der Aktionen.
keine Spot-Originalnamen, sondern nur Pseudonyme.*
Wenn diese Punkte O.K. sind dann sehen wir weiter. 
Ansonsten gehts uns wie bei den Pseudo Profis auf ihren heißen Enduros.


----------



## S P (4. April 2013)

Whoa, da isser - der Trailcodex. 
Und du glaubst doch ned ernsthaft, dass im Bichtelgewirge die weiße Pest scho weg is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab dich schon verstanden Wollts nur noch mal von dir hören.
> Hättest am Sonntag dabei sein sollen, da konnte selbst der Lyrik Obertechniker der den Weltrekord in Blind zerlegen um*schrimpsen* und wieder zusammenbauen hält nicht sagen das meine Gabel schlecht war. Und schon lief es.
> p.s. sieht man schon Grünzeug bei euch?



Hehe Na im Tal ists schon grün Aber an allen Bergen ist noch tiefer Winter und alles für Ski und Rodel in bester Beschaffenheit

Aber dafür ging heute sogar die Todespassage am Warzeichenblock zu fahren





G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Whoa, da isser - der Trailcodex.
> Und du glaubst doch ned ernsthaft, dass im Bichtelgewirge die weiße Pest scho weg is?



Ned weg aber besser

Dieser Codex wurde in monatelangen geheimen Sitzungen von weltbekannten MTBlern  mit ihrem Blut geschrieben. Ausgestellt ist dieses Meisterwerk in der Hall of Trails.
Und so soll es geschehen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2013)

Ja sieht noch sehr winterlich aus!!
Ist das wieder so eine LPGJörg "Ich will fliegen" Stelle.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe Na im Tal ists schon grün Aber an allen Bergen ist noch tiefer Winter und alles für Ski und Rodel in bester Beschaffenheit
> 
> Aber dafür ging heute sogar die Todespassage am Warzeichenblock zu fahren
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

Das ist eine der komplexesten Stellen im Fichtl...im Sommer Normalerweise aber im Winter ganz unmöglich, aber heute gings wirklich zu fahren

Der Dampfsti kennt sie ganz gut, da waren wir schon zusammen dortgestanden und haben diskutiert wie mans am besten fährt...ist aber beim Reden geblieben

G.


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meisterwerk in der Hall of Trails


----------



## p00nage (4. April 2013)

Sers, wie schaut´s denn bei euch aktuell mit den Trails aus? Kumpel und ich überlegen morgen evtl in die Fränkische zu gehen. Gibt es da Tips bzgl Trails ? Wie sind diese hier: http://www.schiem-a-no.de (unter Touren, lässt sich leider nicht direkt verlinken)

Mfg


----------



## Blennie (4. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> da ich mir dein bike genauer angesehen habe: nimm ohrstöpsel mit bei der "ersten" ausfahrt



Da bin ich hart im Nehmen!
Muss mir sogar anhören, dass ich einen kleinen Vorbau hab!!!

Ehrencodex akzeptiert!!!
Und wird respektiert!!!


----------



## rebirth (4. April 2013)

Ich denk mit dem 601er wirst ne menge spaß haben auf den touren von der seite. Scheinen auch recht sympatische leute zu sein...


----------



## Dampfsti (5. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist eine der komplexesten Stellen im Fichtl...im Sommer Normalerweise aber im Winter ganz unmöglich, aber heute gings wirklich zu fahren
> 
> Der Dampfsti kennt sie ganz gut, da waren wir schon zusammen dortgestanden und haben diskutiert wie mans am besten fährt...ist aber beim Reden geblieben
> 
> G.


 
Des gibt's ja net 
Die Volle Autobahn
Naja diesen Sommer muss ich da scho nochmal nen Nachmittag einplanen an der Stelle...
Hab ja jetzt ein Bike für solche Spielereien
muss ja irgendwie geh...
Ansonsten muss ich na Wolfi mal mit nauf nehma


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Ehrencodex akzeptiert!!!
> Und wird respektiert!!!



Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des gibt's ja net
> Die Volle Autobahn
> Naja diesen Sommer muss ich da scho nochmal nen Nachmittag einplanen an der Stelle...
> Hab ja jetzt ein Bike für solche Spielereien
> ...



Die Autobahn gett noch 250Tms weiter so runter. Ja dieses Jahr wird sie endlich mal eingeübt um sicher durchzukommen

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2013)

gibts von der autobahn auch ein bild im sommer? würde mich mal interessieren was der schnee da versteckt.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> gibts von der autobahn auch ein bild im sommer? würde mich mal interessieren was der schnee da versteckt.



Gibt sogar ein top Video vom Ray dazu..mal schauen ob ichs finde...

G.


----------



## p00nage (5. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Sers, wie schaut´s denn bei euch aktuell mit den Trails aus? Kumpel und ich überlegen morgen evtl in die Fränkische zu gehen. Gibt es da Tips bzgl Trails ? Wie sind diese hier: http://www.schiem-a-no.de (unter Touren, lässt sich leider nicht direkt verlinken)
> 
> Mfg



Keiner sonst Tips für uns? Die eine Tour wurde denk ich mal in der Bike vorgestellt, deswegen hab ich danach gesucht.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> gibts von der autobahn auch ein bild im sommer? würde mich mal interessieren was der schnee da versteckt.



Bitte schön. Bis zur Minute 2 ist´s ansich immer dieses Stelle.




G.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2013)

Rein von deinem Bild her würde ich behaupten, dass es der Schnee zZ ausnahmsweise leichter macht


----------



## S P (5. April 2013)

Oh ja - sieht nach ner Menge Stolperspaß aus. @fdhJörg, wird bald mal wieder Zeit für einen Bichtelgwirge Besuch. 
Natürlich nur, wenn der weiße Rotz verschwunden ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Natürlich nur, wenn der weiße Rotz verschwunden ist.



Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden

 @xTr3Me: Im Winter ist immer alles leichter bei uns Nur die Stelle ist eigentiich im Winter immer "zu schwer"

G.


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

Fazit des heutigen Tages: 

Nicolai > Arsch!
HS-Bikediscount > Arsch!
Telekom > Arsch!
Sparhandy > Arsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Fazit des heutigen Tages:
> 
> Nicolai > Arsch!
> HS-Bikediscount > Arsch!
> ...



hast du mit Nicolai telefoniert?


----------



## S P (5. April 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2013)

Jetzt mach es nicht so spannend!
Was ist schon wieder schief gegangen beim Nicolai?


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

ne nix telefoniert. KW14 war angesagt, bzw. eigentlich "vielleicht eher...wir versuchen alles blaaa"

KW14 ist rum und ich hab noch netmal ne zahlungsanweißung....


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2013)

Vielleicht kriegst den Rahmen ja geschenkt...


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

achsoo... daran hab ich noch garnet gedacht, du hast soeben meinen tag gerettet 

(ich glaub ja fast der roland hats für mich bezahlt, quasi als geburtstags geschenk)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ne nix telefoniert. KW14 war angesagt, bzw. eigentlich "vielleicht eher...wir versuchen alles blaaa"
> 
> KW14 ist rum und ich hab noch netmal ne zahlungsanweißung....



Ich hätte am Dienstag angerufen und mich noch mal erkundigt, dieses warten ist doch scheizze. Wenn du jetzt nächste Woche anrufst und sie dir mitteilen das sich der Termin wieder verzögert hast du zum stornieren und anderen Rahmen (Liteville) bestellen noch eine Woche verloren.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

Fahre morgen mit dem Breyer eine anständige Tour mit einigen Highlights.
Interesse?


----------



## fusion4life (5. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> achsoo... daran hab ich noch garnet gedacht, du hast soeben meinen tag gerettet
> 
> (ich glaub ja fast der roland hats für mich bezahlt, quasi als geburtstags geschenk)


mim hardtail geht des rumgehüpfe eh leichter


----------



## fusion4life (5. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahre morgen mit dem Breyer eine anständige Tour mit einigen Highlights.
> Interesse?


um wieviel uhr?wäre heute auf geb eingeladen


----------



## gandi85 (5. April 2013)

immer diese versenderbikes


----------



## rebirth (5. April 2013)

aber echt...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahre morgen mit dem Breyer eine anständige Tour mit einigen Highlights.
> Interesse?



Kanzel?


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kanzel?



Nee,


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr?wäre heute auf geb eingeladen



Bekomme erst vom Breyer bescheid, er muss erst seine Frau fragen wie lange er weg bleiben darf.


----------



## fusion4life (5. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bekomme erst vom Breyer bescheid, er muss erst seine Frau fragen wie lange er weg bleiben darf.


ok wär tendenziell dabei,aber nachmittags wär erstens wegen dem geb besser und zweitens kommt morgen mein neuer reifen hab mir den onza ibex für vorne bestellt.derfat albert hat den gardasee net so gut überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2013)

Hab gerade den Marschbefehl bekommen. 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz unterhalb Brotzeittrail, leichte Schutzausrüstung.


----------



## Dampfsti (5. April 2013)

Bin evtl. dabei, muss aber noch mal mit mein Vadda quatschn...
Der hat irgendwas gsagt, dass er mich morng mal braucht...


----------



## lowfat (6. April 2013)

Schöne tour heute. ich hoffe, daß mein biss am gardasee zurückkommt...


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Schöne tour heute. ich hoffe, daß mein biss am gardasee zurückkommt...



Warum? war doch cool! Nicht jeder Tag ist wie der andere.


----------



## lowfat (6. April 2013)

ja, cool wars! ich muss öfter in der fränkischen fahren!


----------



## JulH (6. April 2013)

hat von euch jmd. 2,5, 5 und 15 wt Gabelöl daheim? Hab gestern bei mein radhändler angrufen und der hat nur 2,5wt offen, das ich mir abfülln könnte. Beim Rest müsst ich die ganzen kanister nehmen.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Keiner sonst Tips für uns? Die eine Tour wurde denk ich mal in der Bike vorgestellt, deswegen hab ich danach gesucht.



ja,der eine trail wurde mal in der bike vorgestellt, kurz danach sahen teiabschnitte aus wie sa--u, stufen kehren wurden abkürzt, dabei der ganze hang mit runtergebremst, solch vollpfosten, entweder sollns lernen zu fahren oder einfach schieben


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

Wetter O.K. ? Bestimmt 25Grad und Sonnenschein
Wir hatten heute auch wieder 2Grad na wenigstens warens nicht minus.



peter metz schrieb:


> ja,der eine trail wurde mal in der bike vorgestellt, kurz danach sahen teiabschnitte aus wie sa--u, stufen kehren wurden abkürzt, dabei der ganze hang mit runtergebremst, solch vollpfosten, entweder sollns lernen zu fahren oder einfach schieben


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2013)

gestern sen mer um 9.00uhr ankommen, dan war des wetter so schön das mer aus ner eigendlichen kurzen einrolltour ne 6 std tour gmacht ham, und des nach 4 std schlaf vom vortag, die tour war ne pracht, aber auch viel tragen und schleppen, keine ahnung wie martina des immer aushält
war ich scho angschlagen, dann heut nach sturm u starkregen, heut früh dann immernoch regen, wollten eigendlich ned bei regen fahren, haben aber mal die bikes im auto gschmissen und sen zum cap formentor gfahrn, da schien die sonn und es war warm ham dann natürlich paar technostücke gsucht u gfunden u gfilmt, aber übern pass nach norden war schnee glegenned  viel aber der müsst in ein-zwei tage wieder weg sen, denn wir wollen da ja touren machen, auf morgen und rest der wochn hams top wetter gmeldet, mal sehen was geht, auf jedenfall ne traum insel und hotel is super gut, essen sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (6. April 2013)

top, viel spaß euch


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

Ja lass krachen!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

Morgen irgend jemand einen Vorschlag, bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, Nbg fällt wohl flach. Könnte Vielleicht Egl werden, jemand Lust?


----------



## S P (6. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen irgend jemand einen Vorschlag, bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, Nbg fällt wohl flach. Könnte Vielleicht Egl werden, jemand Lust?



Wut?


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wut?



Hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet dachte das fällt flach


----------



## S P (6. April 2013)

Wolfi hatte doch geschrieben? Bis jetzt alles, geplant. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (6. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Keiner sonst Tips für uns? Die eine Tour wurde denk ich mal in der Bike vorgestellt, deswegen hab ich danach gesucht.



ich greif den post von p00nage noch mal auf, da ich mich in ähnlicher lage befinde wie er und mir einiges auf den lippen liegt.

es kommt mir so vor, als würden anfragen von auswärtigen gezielt nicht beachtet werden. touren und spots werden mit pseudonymen versehen, dass sich ja kein anderer biker auf "euren" trails rumtreiben kann. im großen und ganzen ist das hier mehr eine stammtischrunde als eine konstruktive informationsplattform für außenstehende, was eig. sinn eines forum´s ist.

erbarmt sich doch mal ein local bekommt man antworten wie "fährst du auch sicher s3" oder "das bei uns hier ist fei ka zuckerschlecken".
auf gut deutsch heißt das für mich soviel wie "schleich dich und such dir ein anderes revier aber nicht bei uns!"

sorry jungs, grundsätzlich verfolgen wir dasselbe ziel: spaß in freier natur und da hat keiner ein anrecht auf einen hügel.

ich stell mich doch auch nicht in anderen thread´s hin und gebe absichtlich keine vorschläge aus angst der trail könnte dannach zerbomt sein weil es ja "meiner" ist.

so frust niedergeschrieben. schönen abend.

gruß
frank


----------



## p00nage (6. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ich greif den post von p00nage noch mal auf, da ich mich in ähnlicher lage befinde wie er und mir einiges auf den lippen liegt.
> 
> es kommt mir so vor, als würden anfragen von auswärtigen gezielt nicht beachtet werden. touren und spots werden mit pseudonymen versehen, dass sich ja kein anderer biker auf "euren" trails rumtreiben kann. im großen und ganzen ist das hier mehr eine stammtischrunde als eine konstruktive informationsplattform für außenstehende, was eig. sinn eines forum´s ist.
> 
> ...


Danke du hast es super auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich hab mich auch in diesem Thread nicht mehr gemeldet. Wir hier oben am Main ( Lichtenfels bzw dann Coburg und Bamberg) nehmen eigentlich gern auch "Fremde" mit, wir sind ja eben eine Community. Auch im Raum Regensburg wird man sehr gut empfangen. Naja gibt wo anders auch schöne Trails.

Wahrscheinlich werden die beiden Posts eh wieder ignoriert werden.


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wolfi hatte doch geschrieben? Bis jetzt alles, geplant.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, das er nicht weis ob er kommt.


----------



## Dampfsti (6. April 2013)

Grad von der Feierabendrunde zurück, hab den Weg unserer Tour am Mittwoch noch gefunden 
Ham nur ne Variante an der Höhle unterhalb vom Turm vorbei probiert... Naja, hätt ma auch weglassen können

Musst noch weng Fahrwerkseistellungen testen




peter metz schrieb:


> gestern sen mer um 9.00uhr ankommen, dan war des wetter so schön das mer aus ner eigendlichen kurzen einrolltour ne 6 std tour gmacht ham, und des nach 4 std schlaf vom vortag, die tour war ne pracht, aber auch viel tragen und schleppen, keine ahnung wie martina des immer aushält
> war ich scho angschlagen, dann heut nach sturm u starkregen, heut früh dann immernoch regen, wollten eigendlich ned bei regen fahren, haben aber mal die bikes im auto gschmissen und sen zum cap formentor gfahrn, da schien die sonn und es war warm ham dann natürlich paar technostücke gsucht u gfunden u gfilmt, aber übern pass nach norden war schnee glegenned  viel aber der müsst in ein-zwei tage wieder weg sen, denn wir wollen da ja touren machen, auf morgen und rest der wochn hams top wetter gmeldet, mal sehen was geht, auf jedenfall ne traum insel und hotel is super gut, essen sowieso


 
Sauber!!!
Viel Spaß euch beiden!!!



RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen irgend jemand einen Vorschlag, bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, Nbg fällt wohl flach. Könnte Vielleicht Egl werden, jemand Lust?


 
Falls NBG flach fällt, bin ich irgendwo dabei, evtl net grad Egl, da war ich letzten Sonntag erst
Obwohl, ich hätte da schon noch ne Rechnung mit der ein oder anderen Treppe offen

NBG is mir morgen eigentlich weng weit... Muss mich mal aufn 94. Geb von meiner Oma sehen lassen.


----------



## S P (6. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Falls NBG flach fällt, ...



Hier fällt nix flach. Angriff wie geplant.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Danke du hast es super auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich hab mich auch in diesem Thread nicht mehr gemeldet. Wir hier oben am Main ( Lichtenfels bzw dann Coburg und Bamberg) nehmen eigentlich gern auch "Fremde" mit, wir sind ja eben eine Community. Auch im Raum Regensburg wird man sehr gut empfangen. Naja gibt wo anders auch schöne Trails.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werden die beiden Posts eh wieder ignoriert werden.




Hier werden gerne neue Biker mitgenommen, meistens fahren die Leute nur ein mal mit. Die Trails hier sind schlecht, die Leute die sich hier zum Fahren verabreden die größten Deppen und überhaupt, ich kann den Thread hier auch nicht empfehlen. Also im Prinzip ist es nur zu eurem Besten.

Ne mal im Ernst: Hier werden regelmäßig neue Leute mit auf Tour genommen und das gerne, die meisten "Stammfahrer" hier haben sich ebenso über dieses Forum kennengelernt. Das Problem ist, dass es auf unseren Trails in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen gekommen ist und auch schon Trails gesperrt wurden. Da wir hier wenig Lust auf weitere Trailssperrungen haben und auch vor allem aufgrund dem IBC Endurocamp in der Fränkischen erst mal ordentlich bedient sind, hält man sich hier eher verhalten. Generell gilt: Mitfahren gerne, Trails werden hier aber nicht gepostet.


----------



## Dampfsti (6. April 2013)

> Hier fällt nix flach. Angriff wie geplant.


 
Na dann muss ich mir des wohl doch überlegen


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Was ist jetzt morgen? Bin auch am Start


----------



## Dampfsti (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hier fällt nix flach. Angriff wie geplant.


 
Und wie lang soll die Rundn dauern??
Wie gsagt ich hab morng leider net ewich Zeit


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hier fällt nix flach. Angriff wie geplant.



So ist es, alle sind da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> So ist es, alle sind da!



hab gerade mit dem sebbi telefoniert alles wie geplant 10.00 uhr buck.


----------



## lowfat (6. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hier werden gerne neue Biker mitgenommen, meistens fahren die Leute nur ein mal mit. Die Trails hier sind schlecht, die Leute die sich hier zum Fahren verabreden die größten Deppen und überhaupt, ich kann den Thread hier auch nicht empfehlen. Also im Prinzip ist es nur zu eurem Besten.
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst: Hier werden regelmäßig neue Leute mit auf Tour genommen und das gerne, die meisten "Stammfahrer" hier haben sich ebenso über dieses Forum kennengelernt. Das Problem ist, dass es auf unseren Trails in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen gekommen ist und auch schon Trails gesperrt wurden. Da wir hier wenig Lust auf weitere Trailssperrungen haben und auch vor allem aufgrund dem IBC Endurocamp in der Fränkischen erst mal ordentlich bedient sind, hält man sich hier eher verhalten. Generell gilt: Mitfahren gerne, Trails werden hier aber nicht gepostet.


Danke für die gute Zusammenfassung.


----------



## softlurch (6. April 2013)

Ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen - bin dabei :beer:


----------



## HTWolfi (6. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und wie lang soll die Rundn dauern??
> Wie gsagt ich hab morng leider net ewich Zeit



Runde ist vermutlich etwas übertrieben. Ründchen dürfte besser passen.
Es ist ein relativ kleiner Bereich, in dem wir uns morgen aufhalten werden.
Daher ist ein »kontrollierter« Ausstieg jederzeit möglich.
Ob sich das zeitlich für dich rentiert, musst du entscheiden. Trails und
Schlüsselstellen sind lohnend. Monster-Drops sind auch vorhanden


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Runde ist vermutlich etwas übertrieben. Ründchen dürfte besser passen.
> Es ist ein relativ kleiner Bereich, in dem wir uns morgen aufhalten werden.
> Daher ist ein »kontrollierter« Ausstieg jederzeit möglich.
> Ob sich das zeitlich für dich rentiert, musst du entscheiden. Trails und
> Schlüsselstellen sind lohnend. Monster-Drops sind auch vorhanden



Auch Chickenways vorhanden?


----------



## swoosh999 (6. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ne mal im Ernst: Hier werden regelmäßig neue Leute mit auf Tour genommen und das gerne, die meisten "Stammfahrer" hier haben sich ebenso über dieses Forum kennengelernt. Das Problem ist, dass es auf unseren Trails in der Vergangenheit immer wieder zu Problemen gekommen ist und auch schon Trails gesperrt wurden. Da wir hier wenig Lust auf weitere Trailssperrungen haben und auch vor allem aufgrund dem IBC Endurocamp in der Fränkischen erst mal ordentlich bedient sind, hält man sich hier eher verhalten. Generell gilt: Mitfahren gerne, Trails werden hier aber nicht gepostet.



ah ok. und wie muss ich mir dann eine mitnahme auf einer tour verstellen? werden mir dann wie bei einer geiselnahme die augen verbunden damit ich ja nicht´s weiterquatschen kann ?

im ernst: wollte mit freundin auf eigene faust losziehen, mithilfe von ein paar vorschlägen eurerseits und gleichzeitig einen alten schulfreund in EBS besuchen.

@ p00nage: vllt haben die aber auch nur was gegen LV fahrer


----------



## Dampfsti (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Runde ist vermutlich etwas übertrieben. Ründchen dürfte besser passen.
> Es ist ein relativ kleiner Bereich, in dem wir uns morgen aufhalten werden.
> Daher ist ein »kontrollierter« Ausstieg jederzeit möglich.
> Ob sich das zeitlich für dich rentiert, musst du entscheiden. Trails und
> Schlüsselstellen sind lohnend. Monster-Drops sind auch vorhanden


 

OK, passt... Rentabler als ne Feldwegtour mit mein Bruder allemal
Hab mir schon bis 4re Zeit freischaufeln können
Dann heißts morgen früh schnell den Dicken Baron in die Fanes stecken und ab geht's
Oder fahr ich doch mit dem CT
Mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2013)

Ich habe heute auch den dicken Baron entjungfert


----------



## Dampfsti (6. April 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch den dicken Baron entjungfert


 

Haha, und ich hatte heut auf dem Trail plötzlich nen Ständer...

aber seht selbst 













Fuhr sich auf einmal komisch und raschelte neben dem Bike

Hat sich einfach so da rein verirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (6. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ah ok. und wie muss ich mir dann eine mitnahme auf einer tour verstellen? werden mir dann wie bei einer geiselnahme die augen verbunden damit ich ja nicht´s weiterquatschen kann ?


----------



## lowfat (6. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Runde ist vermutlich etwas übertrieben. Ründchen dürfte besser passen.
> Es ist ein relativ kleiner Bereich, in dem wir uns morgen aufhalten werden.
> Daher ist ein »kontrollierter« Ausstieg jederzeit möglich.
> Ob sich das zeitlich für dich rentiert, musst du entscheiden. Trails und
> Schlüsselstellen sind lohnend. Monster-Drops sind auch vorhanden


Ich hab zwar Roland für morgen schon abgesagt, aber ein kurzes Spielründchen klingt doch verlockend. Ich muss um 13:?? am Hauptbahnhof Nbg sein. Vllt. komm ich doch.


----------



## HTWolfi (7. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> ah ok. und wie muss ich mir dann eine mitnahme auf einer tour verstellen? werden mir dann wie bei einer geiselnahme die augen verbunden damit ich ja nicht´s weiterquatschen kann ?
> 
> im ernst: wollte mit freundin auf eigene faust losziehen, mithilfe von ein paar vorschlägen eurerseits und gleichzeitig einen alten schulfreund in EBS besuchen.
> 
> @ p00nage: vllt haben die aber auch nur was gegen LV fahrer


+ @p00nage

Den Neuralisator aus »Man in Black« kennst du?! 

Es ist schwierig Routenvorschläge zu geben. Der Grund ist einfach, weil es keine Routenbeschreibungen gibt,
welche man einfach so ohne Ortskenntnisse nachfahren könnte. Die Touren die gefahren werden sind meist
eine lose Zusammenreihung von Teilabschnitten markierter Wanderwege und unmarkierter Wege.
Es gibt bei uns Leute, die würden selbst nach der 3. Befahrung einer Tour, diese nicht selbst wieder finden.

Pseudonyme gibt es weil es für viele biketechnisch relevante Stellen oder Bereiche keine offiziellen Namen gibt.
Ok, an der einen oder anderen Stelle will man einfach keine »schlafenden Hunde« wecken.

Mitfahren war eigentlich noch nie ein Problem. Wenn die Chemie und die fahrerischen Interessen stimmen, dann
kommen die Leute auch wieder. Die User aus dem Nürnberg Faden und hier sind ja mittlerweile eine große Familie.

Als Startpunkte für Touren bieten sich Streitberg, Muggendorf, Behrringersmühle, Pottenstein, Egloffstein und
Obertrubach an.
_Leutenbach sollte man dringendst meiden._ 

Wenn man sich an den Wanderwegen in den Bereichen orientiert kann man grundsätzlich nicht viel falsch machen.
Eine richtig runde Sachen wird es, wenn man die Wege kombiniert und die richtige Fahrtrichtung kennt


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> + @p00nage
> 
> Den Neuralisator aus »Man in Black« kennst du?!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig Routenvorschläge zu geben. Der Grund ist einfach, weil es keine Routenbeschreibungen gibt,
> welche man einfach so ohne Ortskenntnisse nachfahren könnte. Die Touren die gefahren werden sind meist
> eine lose Zusammenreihung von Teilabschnitten markierter Wanderwege und unmarkierter Wege.
> Es gibt bei uns Leute, die würden selbst nach der 3. Befahrung einer Tour, diese nicht selbst wieder finden.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Das einzige was ich von der letzten fränkischen Kreuzundquertour wiederfinden würde, wäre der Parkplatz. Weil der ist im Navi gespeichert
Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, in wie weit sie bei mir den Neuralisator verwendet haben

G.


----------



## Cellini (7. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> @ p00nage: vllt haben die aber auch nur was gegen LV fahrer



Genau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> + @p00nage
> 
> Den Neuralisator aus »Man in Black« kennst du?!
> 
> ...


Wollte eigentlich selber etwas schreiben, aber dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Auser eins noch: Fragen bzgl. S-Stufen haben nichts mit elitärem Getue zu tun sondern dienen nur der passenden Tourauswahl


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

Am Ende der Tour war doch so ein blitzen! Da sagte ich dir wir müssen uns beeilen ein Gewitter zieht auf.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Das einzige was ich von der letzten fränkischen Kreuzundquertour wiederfinden würde, wäre der Parkplatz. Weil der ist im Navi gespeichert
> Wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, in wie weit sie bei mir den Neuralisator verwendet haben
> 
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

War wieder eine super CC Tour mit euch, aber es gibt verdächtig viele Reini Stufen.


----------



## Milan0 (7. April 2013)

Ja war super heute! Bewege mich mit Muskelkraft heute keinen Meter mehr...

Naja ich suche noch DIE "Reini" Stufe


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich selber etwas schreiben, aber dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



Nur eines noch: Sogar "Nicht-Franken" aus dem Osten, also Ost-Schwarzwald, Ost-München, Ost-Hessen usw. dürfen mitfahren.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. April 2013)

Jo, war ne super CC Runde heut

Oder wie man das nennt


Und Reini, du solltest in Zukunft alles ohne Jacke fahren


----------



## HTWolfi (7. April 2013)

Ja, war *fett* heute  eigentlich logisch @lowfat hat gefehlt. 

Die Leute für den Tag X scheinen alle in Bestform zu sein.


----------



## S P (7. April 2013)

War aber auch wieder außergewöhnlich gut "geguided".  
Sind mal wieder geschmeidige 3,6 GB Daten angefallen, die ich jetzt noch sichten, und zusammenbabben werde.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, war *fett* heute  eigentlich logisch @lowfat hat gefehlt.


----------



## lowfat (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, war *fett* heute â eigentlich logisch @_lowfat_ hat gefehlt.



wÃ¤re mal interessant, obs am buck was gibt, das ich noch nicht kenne. wir kÃ¶nnen uns da gerne nÃ¤chstes mal abgleichen. bin auf die 3,6 Gb gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. April 2013)

Sind Videos von gestern und heute, also net wundern.


----------



## lowfat (7. April 2013)

schöner Zusammenschnitt!
Noch ein Beitrag zur Reifendiskussion: inspiriert von eurem lo*fett* Gerede war ich eben im lokalen Trialgarten. Der Maxxis Minion DHF Supertacky ist _richtig_ geil! Der hält selbst in völlig ausweglosen Situationen. Fetter Daumen hoch für diesen Reifen  Roland: guter Tipp  Kein Wunder, daß Du die Wasserfalltreppe so entspannt fährst


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

Ihr Spielkinder...war ja mal wieder eine richtige CC Tour Manno...Buck will ich auch mal...und wer hat die Woche noch Zeit

G.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

@p00nage wo postest du denn deine "einladungen"? komme aus Bbg und hab irgendwie noch keine erhalten    Frag doch einfach mal, wenn hier ne uhrzeit steht, wo der treffpunkt ist und fahr mit.

Bin wieder zurück aus Schnaittach. Samstag 27km/850hm, Sonntag 40km/1250hm. Dazwischen 4 Bier, 1 BockBier und 4h Schlaf... 

Heute mal in Osternohe vorbeigefahren, war die hölle los. Aber irgendwie lauter Kinder.... 
Da war dieses Spezi Test the Best oder so.

Konnt leider selbst nicht fahren da sich vorher meine Bremsebeläge sich in Luft aufgelöst haben


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Es gibt bei uns Leute, die würden selbst nach der 3. Befahrung einer Tour, diese nicht selbst wieder finden.




Ich fühl mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen, gell...


----------



## swoosh999 (7. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich an den Wanderwegen in den Bereichen orientiert kann man grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht viel falsch machen.
> Eine richtig runde Sachen wird es, wenn man die Wege kombiniert und die richtige Fahrtrichtung kennt â¦



das ist doch mal ne ansage. wenn du mir jetzt noch verrÃ¤tst ob ich ab behrringersmÃ¼hle besser im UZS oder gegen starte bin ich rundum glÃ¼cklich und verspreche nie wieder zu nerven 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> nichts mit elitÃ¤rem Getue zu tun sondern dienen nur der passenden Tourauswahl



genau das mein ich. wir hier in der hersbrucker gegend haben max. paar S2er. daher der reiz an der frÃ¤nkischen, die gleich um die ecke ist und ich muss mich nicht immer wie ein kleines schnitzel auf den lago freuen


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen, gell...



Fahre eine Tour jetzt schon 6 Jahre und bin am Samstag trotzdem 2 mal an der selben Stelle falsch abgebogen. Spricht das jetzt für oder gegen mich.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @p00nage wo postest du denn deine "einladungen"? komme aus Bbg und hab irgendwie noch keine erhalten    Frag doch einfach mal, wenn hier ne uhrzeit steht, wo der treffpunkt ist und fahr mit.
> 
> Bin wieder zurück aus Schnaittach. Samstag 27km/850hm, Sonntag 40km/1250hm. Dazwischen 4 Bier, 1 BockBier und 4h Schlaf...
> 
> ...



Dann bist du ja fit wie eine Bretzel und bereit für die nächste Ausfahrt ab Leutenbach oder anderswo.


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Sind Videos von gestern und heute, also net wundern.



Super Nur den Ton müsstest du das nächste mal weglassen oder mich warnen damit ich still bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. April 2013)

Okay, dann leg ich das nächste Mal sphärischen Walgesang drunter.


----------



## softlurch (7. April 2013)

... am Besten is doch der Sound bei den Vorspulpassagen


----------



## softlurch (7. April 2013)

Übrigens, wenn's genau hinschaust - Reini hat den Stein an meiner Sturzstelle auch schon wackeln lassen. Da hab ich den dann lieber ganz aus dem Weg geräumt


----------



## OldSchool (7. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Okay, dann leg ich das nächste Mal sphärischen Walgesang drunter.



Du sollst doch nicht selber singen.


----------



## S P (7. April 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Du sollst doch nicht selber singen.



 Immerhin musste ich schon bei @peter metz singen.


----------



## Milan0 (7. April 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Übrigens, wenn's genau hinschaust - Reini hat den Stein an meiner Sturzstelle auch schon wackeln lassen. Da hab ich den dann lieber ganz aus dem Weg geräumt



Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (7. April 2013)

Die Videoqualli der Handfunke scheint ganz brauchbar.  Dann werd ich mal die Weitwinkellinse fürn Lago einpacken.


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> verspreche nie wieder zu nerven



Na das kann ja auch net sinn der sache sein.... ^^ 

(Hast dein Strive an den Mann gebracht?)


----------



## swoosh999 (7. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> (Hast dein Strive an den Mann gebracht?)



jup, hätte es auch verschenken können. hat nur 550 in der bucht gebracht.
dafür fährt es jetzt ein jung aus oberfranken der auch deines damals in beobachtung hatte


----------



## Dampfsti (7. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr Spielkinder...war ja mal wieder eine richtige CC Tour Manno...Buck will ich auch mal...und wer hat die Woche noch Zeit
> 
> G.


 
ja klar, so nennt man das doch oder??  

s*C*höne S*C*hlüsselstellen  

Also CC



RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Nur den Ton müsstest du das nächste mal weglassen oder mich warnen damit ich still bin.


 
Nix da, des Gwaaf muss scho mit drauf
  @S P Cool, vorallem der Schnellvorlauf


----------



## rebirth (7. April 2013)

Doch nicht etwa der "mittelfranke"?


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2013)

kurzer bericht aus malle, gestern ein der besten touren gfahren , die ich in meiner mtb laufbahn gfahren bin, landschftlich ein traum un fahrtechnisch top, viele alpine trails und alles bei 21 grad im schatten
heute wieder top wetter und ne gute tour in valldemossa gmacht, morgen kommt dann die geplante königs tour, hoff des werd ka reinfall


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Was hat denn der Fahrradtransport extra gekostet im Flieger?

G.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Fahrradtransport extra gekostet im Flieger?
> 
> G.



nix, wir hatten die air berlin card, die zwar scho abgelaufen war, aber die hams beijm buchen ned gemerkt


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix, wir hatten die air berlin card, die zwar scho abgelaufen war, aber die hams beijm buchen ned gemerkt



Die sind im Moment eh froh um jeden Fluggast.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzer bericht aus malle, gestern ein der besten touren gfahren , die ich in *meiner mtb laufbahn* gfahren bin, landschftlich ein traum un fahrtechnisch top, viele alpine trails und alles bei 21 grad im schatten
> heute wieder top wetter und ne gute tour in valldemossa gmacht, morgen kommt dann die geplante königs tour, hoff des werd ka reinfall



Müsste das nicht die MTB Fahrbahn sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> nix, wir hatten die air berlin card, die zwar scho abgelaufen war, aber die hams beijm buchen ned gemerkt



Und dann wundern wenn das Flugzeug abstürtzt....wegen Fehlbeladung

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzer bericht aus malle, gestern ein der besten touren gfahren , die ich in meiner mtb laufbahn gfahren bin, landschftlich ein traum un fahrtechnisch top, viele alpine trails und alles bei 21 grad im schatten
> heute wieder top wetter und ne gute tour in valldemossa gmacht, morgen kommt dann die geplante königs tour, hoff des werd ka reinfall



Kummsd mid meim Navi glor?


----------



## Saddamchen (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann wundern wenn das Flugzeug abstürtzt....wegen Fehlbeladung
> 
> G.



Der  Peter hat so viel Luft im Schãdel, der Auftrieb gleicht locker zwei Räder aus


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

Wenns bis morgen nicht regnet eine Feierabend tour?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns bis morgen nicht regnet eine Feierabend tour?



Ich net, da bin ich schon am einladen


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich net, da bin ich schon am einladen



Hab gedacht du fährst erst am Mittwoch nach M.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

> Ich net, da bin ich schon am einladen



Machst Urlaub im Fichtelgebirge? 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Machst Urlaub im Fichtelgebirge?
> 
> G.



Saison Auftakt am grossen See.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Ahhh...Fichtelsee......Verdammt ich bin auch Urlaubsreif

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

@RolandMC ich würd scho fahren, hab aber noch keine bremsbeläge. Ich hab sie ja auch erst am mittwoch bestellt...


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

@ BORIS du hast eine PN


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh...Fichtelsee......Verdammt ich bin auch Urlaubsreif
> 
> G.



Treff mer uns halt dort ist ja nur ein Katzensprung für dich.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC ich würd scho fahren, hab aber noch keine bremsbeläge. Ich hab sie ja auch erst am mittwoch bestellt...



Wo hastn wieder bestellt? Norma, Aldi? Normal sind die doch 2 tage später da.


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Bike-discount.... Saftladen! 


Hast bock in nbg zu fahren? 
Ich schau morgen nach der arbeit ma ob ich ne funktionierende bremse zusammen bekomm.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bike-discount.... Saftladen!



immer diese Discounter Wobei man ja Bremsbeläge ansich schon bestellt bevor man sie braucht
Der hat ja bei euch das gleiche Miesewetter angesagt wie bei uns 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (8. April 2013)

support your local bikeshop


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> support your local bikeshop



Bist du verrückt, wer will denn schon 1Monat auf seine Bremsbeläge warten

G.


----------



## gandi85 (8. April 2013)

was fahrtn ihr für exotische bremsen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> was fahrtn ihr für exotische bremsen?



In unseren Breitengraden hier mußt du Glück haben von Shimano ein Ersatzverschleißteil zu bekommen

G.


----------



## fusion4life (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> In unseren Breitengraden hier mußt du Glück haben von Shimano ein Ersatzverschleißteil zu bekommen
> 
> G.


naja da müssen sich die lieferanten auch zu fuss durch den wald kämpfen und hoffen, dass kein wildes tier im weg steht, dass kann schon dauern


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du verrückt, wer will denn schon 1Monat auf seine Bremsbeläge warten
> 
> G.



Stadler fürth ist Shimpanomäßig gut ausgestattet. Hab mir erst am Freit Beläge für die XTR geholt.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> naja da müssen sich die lieferanten auch zu fuss durch den wald kämpfen und hoffen, dass kein wildes tier im weg steht, dass kann schon dauern



Genau deshalb haben wir Fichtelgebirgler ja das Internet erfunden

G.


----------



## gandi85 (8. April 2013)

haha, geil...
Ich hab auch mal in den östlichen Breiten ein Jahr gewohnt (Weiden),  da  gabs aber in Neustadt an der Waldnaab einen echt coolen shop.
Bin da aber schnell wieder weg, da wars mir zu kalt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wobeis zum Biken schon echt geil war.


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

Telefonieren wir mal, wenn der Himmel nicht weint.



rebirth schrieb:


> Bike-discount.... Saftladen!
> 
> 
> Hast bock in nbg zu fahren?
> Ich schau morgen nach der arbeit ma ob ich ne funktionierende bremse zusammen bekomm.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Stadler fürth ist Shimpanomäßig gut ausgestattet. Hab mir erst am Freit Beläge für die XTR geholt.



der radladen in weilersbach hat die shimanobeläge auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> der radladen in weilersbach hat die shimanobelÃ¤ge auch da



Da geh ich nicht hin, der hat mal fÃ¼r ne XT Kurbel 200â¬ gewollt und ich sollte das "spezialwerkzeug" zum montieren noch extra mitbringen.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab gedacht du fährst erst am Mittwoch nach M.


Ja aber ich muss ja am Mittwoch bis min. 4e erban...
Da wollt ich eig. ins gepackte Auto springen und losdüsen...
Wolln in München dann noch weng Pumptrack heizn bis finster wird... Falls des Wetter mitspielt...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Machst Urlaub im Fichtelgebirge?
> 
> G.


Hmm, so ähnlich



rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_ ich würd scho fahren, hab aber noch keine bremsbeläge. Ich hab sie ja auch erst am mittwoch bestellt...


 

Hätte noch nen Satz Sinter für die Elixier rumfliegen

Ich war bis jetzt allerdings mit HS Bike Discount immer vollauf zufrieden... 
Hab da so einiges bestellt in letzter Zeit.




Die meisten Fahrradläden disqualifizieren sich leider schon beim Laden betreten durch vollkommen unfähiges Personal...
Von den Lieferzeiten mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## rebirth (8. April 2013)

Ich kauf da wo es am billigsten ist, mir schenkt ja auch keiner was  Diesmal hat h&s gewonnen. Nächstes mal wirds ein anderer sein.. 
Hibik ist auch schon raus, die brauchen grundsätlich einen tag länger.

 @Dampfsti was willst den für den satz?


----------



## Dampfsti (9. April 2013)

Weiß nimmer was die kost ham...
hab ich mal vom Stadler mitgnommen...
für an 10er kannst se ham


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2013)

Kann ich das in raten zahlen?  

(Was macht das wetter in Nbg?)


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da geh ich nicht hin, der hat mal für ne XT Kurbel 200 gewollt und ich sollte das "spezialwerkzeug" zum montieren noch extra mitbringen.



Hm das ist der Grund warum ich mein Zeug im Internet bestelle. Die Beläge haben 26 gekostet, bei solchen Kleinteilen gehts noch.


----------



## microbat (9. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> (Was macht das wetter in Nbg?)


 
Laut Wetterbericht und wenn ich mir so
http://www.t-online.de/advtoi/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html
ansehe  und die Bewegung der Wetterfront voraus erahne, 
na dann sollte es rechtzeitig (ab 17:30) zur Feierabendrunde regnen...
...nach Tee und Schnecke - so gegen 18:30 überlege ich mir,
ob ich noch ´ne Kalchi-Runde drehe.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2013)

Danke Wetterfrosch

Werd dann auch mal lieber in leutenbach was machen der Heimweg ist dann einfach kürzer.



topolino schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht und wenn ich mir so
> http://www.t-online.de/advtoi/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html
> ansehe  und die Bewegung der Wetterfront voraus erahne,
> na dann sollte es rechtzeitig (ab 17:30) zur Feierabendrunde regnen...
> ...


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Kummsd mid meim Navi glor?



hab ich bis jetzt noch ned gebraucht sen nach karte gfahren,trails waren ned zu verfehlen.

heut ham wir die königstour gmacht, zweit höchsten gipfel mallorca, bei traum wetter und fast keine menschenseele, die trails sen einfach a traum, aber mer muss halt erst 900hm bergauf tragen  bis mer zum genuss kommt, ich habs noch zur martina gsagt, " des gfallert unsern sauhaufen". morgen werds wahrscheinlich nur 500hm tragen, wollen mal auf galazo, gucken obs taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab ich bis jetzt noch ned gebraucht sen nach karte gfahren,trails waren ned zu verfehlen.
> 
> heut ham wir die königstour gmacht, zweit höchsten gipfel mallorca, bei traum wetter und fast keine menschenseele, die trails sen einfach a traum, aber mer muss halt erst 900hm bergauf tragen  bis mer zum genuss kommt, ich habs noch zur martina gsagt, " des gfallert unsern sauhaufen". morgen werds wahrscheinlich nur 500hm tragen, wollen mal auf galazo, gucken obs taugt.



Warst scho bei der Katzenberger im Chafe und hosd ihr auf die Möps gschaut. Is doch sozusagen auch eine Genusstour.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warst scho bei der Katzenberger im Chafe und hosd ihr auf die Möps gschaut. Is doch sozusagen auch eine Genusstour.



des reicht mer scho wenn ich dir auf dei klötz schaua muss


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> des reicht mer scho wenn ich dir auf dei klötz schaua muss



Solangst ma ned auf die Klötn schaust gehts.


----------



## S P (10. April 2013)

Hab etz doch den X-King runter geworfen. Man weiß ja nie. Bin bei exakt 15 Kg gelandet.  Roland, bist startklar?


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hab etz doch den X-King runter geworfen. Man weiß ja nie. Bin bei exakt 15 Kg gelandet.  Roland, bist startklar?



Was hast du denn drauf gemacht?
*Ich* könnte sofort los steht alles schon da!
Mit Mountain King 15,36 Kg. RQ ist im Handgepäck.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

wann seid ihr denn wieder da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was hast du denn drauf gemacht?
> *Ich* könnte sofort los steht alles schon da!
> Mit Mountain King 15,36 Kg. RQ ist im Handgepäck.



Nettes Gewicht 
Hab etz auch den 2.4er Mountain King mit Protection montiert. Der X-King wollte ums verrecken ned runter von der Supra D. Hätt fast wieder zwei Löffel zerbrochn.  Aber er rollt einfach so gut


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wann seid ihr denn wieder da?



Dienstag. Bzw. Montag Abend da wir uns auf dem Rückweg noch in Bozen mit der Gondel hochfahren lassen und unentspannt ins Tal treiben lassen.


----------



## S P (10. April 2013)

Diesmal biegst *du* aber richtig ab!


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nettes Gewicht
> Hab etz auch den 2.4er Mountain King mit Protection montiert. Der X-King wollte ums verrecken ned runter von der Supra D. Hätt fast wieder zwei Löffel zerbrochn.  Aber er rollt einfach so gut



Der MK Protection hat die letzten male auf den Nbg. Trails keine schlechte Figur gemacht.


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Diesmal biegst *du* aber richtig ab!



Der Martin kennt den Weg auf jeden Fall.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Martin kennt den Weg auf jeden Fall.



viel spass ihr hirschen, wetter soll ja gut werdn am lago und passta uf eure knochen auf


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> viel spass ihr hirschen, wetter soll ja gut werdn am lago und passta uf eure knochen auf



Meine Unfallversicherung ist viel besser als letztes Jahr, da passiert dann eh nichts mehr. Ne, wir wollens ja nicht heraufbeschwören.

Danke du darfst glaube ich auch noch ein wenig aufpassen bist ja noch unterwegs.
Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2013)

morgen die letzte tour und freitag früh gehts heim, sonntag mal wieder fränkische, hoff der wolfi hat lust, sonst is ja kaner mehr do


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen die letzte tour und freitag früh gehts heim, sonntag mal wieder fränkische, hoff der wolfi hat lust, sonst is ja kaner mehr do



So oft wie der in Nürnberg rumkugelt hat er bestimmt Lust mal wieder was fränkisches zu fahren. Die letzte Reserve Breyer ist doch noch da.


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2013)

ja wie etz? sinn scho nuch a boar do..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ja wie etz? sinn scho nuch a boar do..


ja zb ich, falls mich jmd mitnehmen will


----------



## gandi85 (11. April 2013)

Viel spaß in Bozen, den plan hatten wir auch, leider lage da noch schnee...

Fahrt ihr den Kohlern???


----------



## kubikjch (11. April 2013)

geil wars heute sind den601er gefahren. Der basti fährt wie eine alte Oma . Gruß Roland


----------



## kubikjch (11. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Viel spaß in Bozen, den plan hatten wir auch, leider lage da noch schnee...
> 
> Fahrt ihr den Kohlern???


Danke werden  wir haben.


----------



## gandi85 (11. April 2013)

Oh geil, ab wo? Ab dos casina (oder so). Schneegrenze???


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Geht dieses WE was zusammen?

Vllt. was in NBG oder ER?!


----------



## S P (11. April 2013)

Oarsch 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fusion4life (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht dieses WE was zusammen?
> 
> Vllt. was in NBG oder ER?!


warum net fränkische?is doch von dir aus beides ziemlich gleich weit,oder net?


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Na von mir aus auch fränkische, kenn mich halt null aus. Brauch mer auf jedenfall jemand der vorrausfährt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Na von mir aus auch fränkische, kenn mich halt null aus. Brauch mer auf jedenfall jemand der vorrausfährt ^^


da hast recht, zwei blinde allein unterwegs, des geht net gut 
was is eig mim @Saddamchen, hat der ausgang am we?


----------



## rebirth (11. April 2013)

Auch am lago, oder?


----------



## matzescott (11. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Geht dieses WE was zusammen?
> 
> Vllt. was in NBG oder ER?!




Sonntag Osternohe


----------



## gandi85 (11. April 2013)

etz ward ihr doch schon so oft in der fränkischen, ihr werdet doch irgendwie eine tour ab matterhornparke zusammen bekommen  

aber der andi findet wahrscheinlich den Parkplatz ned mal hahaha


wenn ich zeit hätte, würd ich schon was mitfahrn, muss leider lernen. 

mal schaun, ob ich vieleicht ne kurze tour unterbring.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag vormittag je nach Wetter drehe ich ne Runde am STB


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2013)

@Milan0 glaub sonntag solls besser werden. Vielleicht sind    @Blennie    @chrissyk69    @fusion4life    @Mike_Cremer    @gandi85    @LesPaul  @Chrissinger  @topolino  @flachmaennchen usw, evtl. jemand am start?!

Mal nen post im nbg thread absetzen für die daheim gebliebenen die mir grad net einfallen?!
    @peter metz wolltest du samstag oder sonntag was machen? Find deinen post gerade nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (12. April 2013)

Sonntag kann ich nicht, Samstag eventuell aber nicht zu zeitig.


----------



## gandi85 (12. April 2013)

habt ihr mal den wetterbericht vom lago gecheckt, absolute frechheit....

Wegen sonntag, ich kann wenn nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen.
Aber evtl. ne kurze kalchreuther tour bzw. bissl in der fränkischen wäre drin. Aber alles kürzer als 3 Stunden käme meiner arbeit sehr entgegen.


----------



## Blennie (12. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Milan0_ glaub sonntag solls besser werden. Vielleicht sind    @_Blennie_    @_chrissyk69_    @_fusion4life_    @_Mike_Cremer_    @_gandi85_    @_LesPaul_  @_Chrissinger_  @_topolino_  @_flachmaennchen_ usw, evtl. jemand am start?!
> 
> Mal nen post im nbg thread absetzen für die daheim gebliebenen die mir grad net einfallen?!
> @_peter metz_ wolltest du samstag oder sonntag was machen? Find deinen post gerade nicht.



Danke für die Einladung!

Hab beschlossen, dass ich erst die Hinterradversetzkehre lernen muss, bevor ich mich bei euch blamier 
Im Flachen gehts scho ganz gut, nur wenns steil wird bekomm ich den Arsch net hoch


----------



## fusion4life (12. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Milan0_ glaub sonntag solls besser werden. Vielleicht sind    @_Blennie_    @_chrissyk69_    @_fusion4life_    @_Mike_Cremer_    @_gandi85_    @_LesPaul_  @_Chrissinger_  @_topolino_  @_flachmaennchen_ usw, evtl. jemand am start?!
> 
> Mal nen post im nbg thread absetzen für die daheim gebliebenen die mir grad net einfallen?!
> @_peter metz_ wolltest du samstag oder sonntag was machen? Find deinen post gerade nicht.


der peter wollt soweit ich mich erinner am so in die fränkische!


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung!
> 
> Hab beschlossen, dass ich erst die Hinterradversetzkehre lernen muss, bevor ich mich bei euch blamier
> Im Flachen gehts scho ganz gut, nur wenns steil wird bekomm ich den Arsch net hoch



Wir lernen auch immer in der Gruppe. Kein Scham einfach vorbei kommen ;-)


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2013)

@Blennie das is doch quark. Wenn ich net mal in nbg, in der gruppe,  gefahren wär würd ich heut noch radwege ballern 

*Edit* jetzt fällt mirs grad erstma auf: umsetzten kann ich auch net....


----------



## Blennie (12. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Blennie_ das is doch quark. Wenn ich net mal in nbg, in der gruppe,  gefahren wär würd ich heut noch radwege ballern
> 
> *Edit* jetzt fällt mirs grad erstma auf: umsetzten kann ich auch net....



Ne, etz echt ???
Kann ich fast net glauben!!! 
Du ver********rst mich doch- gibs zu ..
Also, wann fahrts denn in der kommenden Woche mal in Nürnberg???


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2013)

Nbg machen wir mal in Nbg thread weiter, ok?


----------



## kubikjch (13. April 2013)

Anbei ein Gruss vom Lago


----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2013)

Ist denn heute oder morgen noch was in der Fränkischen geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (13. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist denn heute oder morgen noch was in der Fränkischen geplant?


morgen wär ich dabei, wenn du was fährst.ps:der peter wollt morgen in die
fränkische!


----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2013)

ok dann schau mer mal was sich noch ergibt ansonsten würd ich evtl ab matterhorn fahrn.


----------



## kubikjch (13. April 2013)

Also echt jetzt der Basti fährt immer noch voll wie eine Oma


----------



## S P (13. April 2013)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Also echt jetzt der Basti fährt immer noch voll wie eine Oma



Oarsch! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gandi85 (13. April 2013)

Was seid ihr alles schon gefahrn am lago???
Schneupdates, hintergrundstorries etc.


----------



## S P (13. April 2013)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (13. April 2013)

blau ist das neue schwarz....


----------



## gandi85 (13. April 2013)

Reine frechheit...
Macht dezent neidisch


----------



## fusion4life (14. April 2013)

also der roland schaut da scho a weng ard blöd 
aber des wetter schaut super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (14. April 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> also der roland schaut da scho a weng ard blöd
> aber des wetter schaut super aus!



Lass nen halt. Er gibt sich halt natürlich.

Das Wetter ist auch bei uns gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

Die Frage ist doch eher ob er versucht 2 Bier zu bestellen oder 4...auf jedenfall scheint es nicht funktioniert zu haben. Drum wohl der ungläubige Blick

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (14. April 2013)

Hab mich am Samstag etwas unter die Trial-Runner gemischt 

http://www.keep-on-running.com/portals/kor-de/Gallery/Album/62/1878_ss_01353.JPG


Unterhalb der Treppe standen 8-10 Leute von der Feuerwehr und den Rettungssanitätern  ich konnte also ganz _beruhigt_ runter fahren. 
Etwas_ beunruhigend_ waren die Kommentare, als ich ob angefahren bin. Die Wetten standen einvernehmlich für die Treppe bzw. Geländer 

Soviel und vor allem tiefen Schlamm hab ich lang nicht mehr auf irgendwelchen Trails gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab mich am Samstag etwas unter die Trial-Runner gemischt
> 
> http://www.keep-on-running.com/portals/kor-de/Gallery/Album/62/1878_ss_01353.JPG
> 
> ...




......hoffentlich hast du eine Trailrunnerlizenz gelöst

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

Schee wors


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

Sieht nach easy going aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (15. April 2013)

Boah Wolfi, schaust du wieder gut aus auf den Bild  
Gibts des auch in groß mit Unterschrift? :-D

Also fotografiern könnens die trailrunner


----------



## lowfat (15. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schee wors


Ja, war ganz große klasse mit euch!  Meine persönlichen Grenzen haben sich wieder verschoben...
Bin ja froh, daß das Bild was geworden ist


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sieht nach easy going aus..



Eh glor
Wars von oben bis unten



JulH schrieb:


> Boah Wolfi, schaust du wieder gut aus auf den Bild
> Gibts des auch in groß mit Unterschrift? :-D
> 
> Also fotografiern könnens die trailrunner







lowfat schrieb:


> Ja, war ganz große klasse mit euch!
> 
> Meine persönlichen Grenzen haben sich wieder verschoben...
> 
> Bin ja froh, daß das Bild was geworden ist



Ja das wars!!! 

Meine Grenzen sind wohl auch ein klein wenig ver*rutscht* 
Halt ne, kann net sein... *DER BARON* rutscht ja net


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ja, war ganz große klasse mit euch!  Meine persönlichen Grenzen haben sich wieder verschoben...
> Bin ja froh, daß das Bild was geworden ist



War wieder ein Super High lite mit euch, ein toller Trupp habe seeehhhrr viel gelacht auch der Spartaner war ein super Tipp Das nächste mal gerne wieder.


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schee wors



Top gefahren Sven, war teilweise echt erstaunt.


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> teilweise



typisch roland


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Top gefahren Sven, war teilweise echt erstaunt.



Danke
Alle anderen sind aber auch super gefahren

Ich war selber ab und an erstaunt 
Aber des macht ja alles die Fanes 
Top Fahrwerk, Top Bremsen usw... 

Zitat vom Lurchi: "mit deim Fahrrad schaun die Hindernisse irgendwie alle so klein aus" 

Bin immernoch total geflasht von den 4 Tagen


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Danke
> Alle anderen sind aber auch super gefahren
> 
> Ich war selber ab und an erstaunt
> ...



Hätten heute auch noch einige sehr interessante Linien für dich gehabt.
Bodenverhältnisse waren einfach genial, der Baron hat sogar in der Luft gehalten.


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> typisch roland



Was machts neue? Hast du schon Bilder von der Geburt oder vom neuen.


----------



## S P (15. April 2013)

War einfach nur *fett*  Gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. April 2013)

wenn ich net bald ne lieferung bekomm gibts bilder vom neuen rennrad... ^^ (oder downhiller)


----------



## kubikjch (15. April 2013)

Stroker und ich sind auch gut angekommen, war um 8 in L Bach
Sehr schöner Trip, super Truppe.
Danke an alle
Gruss Jochen


----------



## softlurch (15. April 2013)

Dito


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2013)

werd morgen um 15.30uhr ab ro-bühl a tour fohren


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2013)

hm schod...
Do muss ich nu erban


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2013)




----------



## kubikjch (16. April 2013)

Ich hab ein paar Bilder unter meinen Fotos vom Lago hochgeladen 
Bedient euch


----------



## kubikjch (16. April 2013)

@ Peter und Martina, scheens Video und gute Musikwahl


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2013)

Werd morgen auch fahren wird aber später als 15.30 Uhr werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (16. April 2013)

Uiiiii....tolles Video von Malle!
Gratuliere!!!
Hervorragende Bikebeherrschung in fantastischer Landschaft untermalt mit passender Musik !
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2013)

@peter metz

Schaut massiv nach Spaß aus
  @RolandMC

Sach ma bescheid wann...
Hab aber vor 1730 noch keine Zeit


----------



## fusion4life (16. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen auch fahren wird aber später als 15.30 Uhr werden.


wo willst denn fahren, wär tendenziell dabei!


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

Ich süchtlinge!
                      (wann gehts los? )


----------



## lowfat (17. April 2013)

Ich war gestern mit dem Rad in der Arbeit, hab total dicke Beine und werd heute gar nichts machen. Muss erst mal das knappe Gigabyte an Photos sortieren...


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @peter metz
> 
> Schaut massiv nach Spaß aus
> @RolandMC
> ...





fusion4life schrieb:


> wo willst denn fahren, wär tendenziell dabei!





rebirth schrieb:


> Ich süchtlinge!
> (wann gehts los? )



17.30 Uhr wäre O.K. Matterhornparke. Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Wolfieck, Pavillion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher ob er versucht 2 Bier zu bestellen oder 4...auf jedenfall scheint es nicht funktioniert zu haben. Drum wohl der ungläubige Blick
> 
> G.



Insider Witz


----------



## fusion4life (17. April 2013)

bin ich zwar erst am sonntag gefahren, aber ich bin dabei!am wolfieck hab  ich an schönen abflug gemacht, des muss ich noch a weng üben


----------



## Dampfsti (17. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 17.30 Uhr wäre O.K. Matterhornparke. Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Wolfieck, Pavillion.


 

Bin dabei!!!



lowfat schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit dem Rad in der Arbeit, hab total dicke Beine und werd heute gar nichts machen. Muss erst mal das knappe Gigabyte an Photos sortieren...


 

Dicke Beine hab ich auch, aber irgendwie muss ja weitergeh


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!
> 
> Dicke Beine hab ich auch, aber irgendwie muss ja weitergeh


O.K. war aber gestern bergauf auch kein Ausnahmetalent.


----------



## lowfat (17. April 2013)

ich wär schon gerne dabei, hab aber kein auto :-(


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich wär schon gerne dabei, hab aber kein auto :-(



Dein Postfach ist voll


----------



## bike_schrat (17. April 2013)

...und kristina und ich sind auch wieder in der fänkischen heimat 

schönen gruß soll ich dem ausrichten, der beim abendessen gesagt hat, dass der 601 nur zwei schlüsselstellen hat und ansonsten gut fahrbar ist. mit meinem torque war zwar irgendwie alles fahrbar (dank fat albert und nem abgefahrenen nobby nic hinten), aber mit einem nerve ist es halt doch a weng schwieriger


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...und kristina und ich sind auch wieder in der fänkischen heimat
> 
> schönen gruß soll ich dem ausrichten, der beim abendessen gesagt hat, dass der 601 nur zwei schlüsselstellen hat und ansonsten gut fahrbar ist. mit meinem torque war zwar irgendwie alles fahrbar (dank fat albert und nem abgefahrenen nobby nic hinten), aber mit einem nerve ist es halt doch a weng schwieriger



 Mit den zwei Schlüsselstellen ist gemeint:
1, oberer Teil
2, unterer Teil
Hoffe es hat trotzdem etwas Spass gemacht. das Wetter war ja genial. Wart ihr noch mal beim Pizza Fritzen der war ja wohl echt mal genial.


----------



## bike_schrat (17. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mit den zwei Schlüsselstellen ist gemeint:
> 1, oberer Teil
> 2, unterer Teil
> Hoffe es hat trotzdem etwas Spass gemacht. das Wetter war ja genial. Wart ihr noch mal beim Pizza Fritzen der war ja wohl echt mal genial.


...zu dem schluss ist kristina dann auch gekommen  - aber auch wesentlich mehr gefahren als ich erwartet hatte - war also trotzdem gut  und ja, wetter war super.

in sachen nahrungsaufnahme hatten wir's dann mal noch zur abwechslung in der stadt versucht, aber ja, das war alles nix - der ist echt super da draußen, ist gespeichert 

bis bald im wald.


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2013)

Ein Alutech kommt selten allein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2013)

Scheint ein Nest zu sein 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2013)

stimmt, war wieder ein schönes Tourchen
Endlich warm.


----------



## lowfat (18. April 2013)

"Heute, 04:34" --> senile Bettflucht?


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> "Heute, 04:34" --> senile Bettflucht?



Ja


----------



## were (18. April 2013)

Heute jemand 17:00 ab Eglofstah?


----------



## JulH (18. April 2013)

@Peter: schönes Video und Malle schaut echt gut aus zum biken
  @Xtreme: ich hab gestern deinem alten Rahmen fahren sehn


----------



## xTr3Me (18. April 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> @Xtreme: ich hab gestern deinem alten Rahmen fahren sehn



 - so bekommt er wenigstens gescheite Trails unter die Stollen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. April 2013)

were schrieb:


> Heute jemand 17:00 ab Eglofstah?



War zwar unterwegs aber ganz andere Richtung. Schade.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2013)

Gestern midm Red auf die Kanzel gefahren.
Wor rechd ned di Steilobfohrd is endlich a widder amol ganga. Aber des besde wor die Rückford am Kanal.
Ich und Roland fohrn schö zügich hamwärds. 
Blözlich ziechd lings von uns a 50-60 jährige Dussi mid Büroaudfit auf ihrm Winora E-Bike vobei. Do hommer uns kurz gschüddled und dann direggd in ihrn Wind/Parfüm Schatten ghängt. Also hald Keddä rächds!
Und während wir drei dann Windschniddich mit E-Motorunterstützung am dahinrasen worn zichd blözlich a 60 jähriger mid seim 10 Zoll Klapprad an uns vorbei.  Do hods mi vor lauder Lachen beinah vom Hobel ghaud und Ich hob leider Abreissn lossnn müssn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (19. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern midm Red auf die Kanzel gefahren.
> Wor rechd ned di Steilobfohrd is endlich a widder amol ganga. Aber des besde wor die Rückford am Kanal.
> Ich und Roland fohrn schö zügich hamwärds.
> Blözlich ziechd lings von uns a 50-60 jährige Dussi mid Büroaudfit auf ihrm Winora E-Bike vobei. Do hommer uns kurz gschüddled und dann direggd in ihrn Wind/Parfüm Schatten ghängt. Also hald Keddä rächds!
> Und während wir drei dann Windschniddich mit E-Motorunterstützung am dahinrasen worn zichd blözlich a 60 jähriger mid seim 10 Zoll Klapprad an uns vorbei.  Do hods mi vor lauder Lachen beinah vom Hobel ghaud und Ich hob leider Abreissn lossnn müssn.


 Ihr habt das Potential, in der Teerschneiderräder- und Beinerasierer-Fraktion ganz vorne mitzumischen


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Potential, in der Teerschneiderräder- und Beinerasierer-Fraktion ganz vorne mitzumischen




Wir sän scho rasierd! Allerdings nicht an den Beinen.....


----------



## Blennie (19. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Potential, in der Teerschneiderräder- und Beinerasierer-Fraktion ganz vorne mitzumischen


Hi, lowfat!
Schön, dass wir uns gestern an der Winterleite kennen gelernt haben!
Konnten leider nicht auf dich warten, da eine Ältere Dame mit E Motor....äh... neeee, die Nadja hatte noch einen Termin.. 
Vielleicht klappts ja mal...
Blennie


----------



## Blennie (19. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wir sän scho rasierd! Allerdings nicht an den Beinen.....


Aha, dann wissma des etz aaaa !
Also wennst das nächste mal den Rasierer in der Hand hast, dann machst halt einfach die Wadeln mit, denn Frau schließt von Bein auf Rest..nur so als kleiner Tip am Rande


----------



## Axalp (19. April 2013)

> Blözlich ziechd lings von uns a 50-60 jährige Dussi mid Büroaudfit auf ihrm Winora E-Bike vobei. Do hommer uns kurz gschüddled und dann direggd in ihrn Wind/Parfüm Schatten ghängt...



Die wollt' doch nur aus Eurem "Wind/Parfüm"-Schatten 'raus!


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gestern midm Red auf die Kanzel gefahren.
> Wor rechd ned di Steilobfohrd is endlich a widder amol ganga. Aber des besde wor die Rückford am Kanal.
> Ich und Roland fohrn schö zügich hamwärds.
> Blözlich ziechd lings von uns a 50-60 jährige Dussi mid Büroaudfit auf ihrm Winora E-Bike vobei. Do hommer uns kurz gschüddled und dann direggd in ihrn Wind/Parfüm Schatten ghängt. Also hald Keddä rächds!
> Und während wir drei dann Windschniddich mit E-Motorunterstützung am dahinrasen worn zichd blözlich a 60 jähriger mid seim 10 Zoll Klapprad an uns vorbei.  Do hods mi vor lauder Lachen beinah vom Hobel ghaud und Ich hob leider Abreissn lossnn müssn.



des schlimmste auf den Fanes bring i mei Keddn ned aufs klanstes Rizla  drauf hob also gefühlde 10000 Umdrehungen pro Minudn midd die Ba gmachd.

p.s. War jetzt 7 tage ununterbrochen aufm Radl, werd jetzt mal bis nächste Woche aussetzen. Ich hoffe das klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

Hob mi a scho gfrogt ob du für an Marathon trainierst su viel wiesd fährst 

Ich fahr Sonntag wieder...
Falls einer Lust und Zeit hat sagt bescheid... Ich bin eig. überall dabei
 @JulH Geht dei Dodem scho widda?


----------



## fusion4life (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hob mi a scho gfrogt ob du für an Marathon trainierst su viel wiesd fährst
> 
> Ich fahr Sonntag wieder...
> Falls einer Lust und Zeit hat sagt bescheid... Ich bin eig. überall dabei
> @_JulH_ Geht dei Dodem scho widda?


wär denk ich auch dabei!


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2013)

@Dampfsti: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/155431-acros-ah-07-steuersatz-1-1-8-schwarz-stahl-uvp-99


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. War jetzt 7 tage ununterbrochen aufm Radl, werd jetzt mal bis nächste Woche aussetzen. Ich hoffe das klappt.



Wo fährstn morgen? 

Ne, moin solls ja erst mal ordentlich regnen, das heute reicht ja net. Ab Sonntag wär ich auch mal wieder dabei.. jetzt muss ich erst mal Auto reparieren, ausnahmsweise nicht meine sch... Kiste.


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2013)

Sonntag? Check!


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/155431-acros-ah-07-steuersatz-1-1-8-schwarz-stahl-uvp-99


 
Net schlecht, würd gut ins CT passen...
Aber ich hab ja schon einen schönen Bulletproof Alutech drin.. 
Der Acros ist allerdings mal schlappe 200g leichter


----------



## rebirth (19. April 2013)

das ist der den ich hab. nur halt schwarz


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

Bin da grad über n Cooles Bildla gstolpert, vom Monte Brione aus abgelichtet...

Edit: Okee der Insider wurde zu nem wirklichen Insider geändert 

(Insider:.AAAdolf.....  )


----------



## gandi85 (19. April 2013)

hey, keine verbotenen trails mit namen und bildern hier posten


----------



## lowfat (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin da grad über n Cooles Bildla gstolpert, vom Monte Brione aus abgelichtet...
> 
> Edit: Okee der Insider wurde zu nem wirklichen Insider geändert
> 
> (Insider:.AAAdolf.....  )


sehr fein! hast Du auch ein bübsches Bild für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

@lowfat

San in mein Album... Lago 13


----------



## JulH (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hob mi a scho gfrogt ob du für an Marathon trainierst su viel wiesd fährst
> 
> Ich fahr Sonntag wieder...
> Falls einer Lust und Zeit hat sagt bescheid... Ich bin eig. überall dabei
> @JulH Geht dei Dodem scho widda?


Jup. Hab des Ventil im bikemarkt bekommen. Glaub des war besser als daran rumzubasteln


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2013)

@Dampfsti
danke!

falls jemand Bollywood-Pizza vermisst: http://www.9xm.in/livetv.aspx


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

Guten Tach, fragen zum "DerBaron": Es scheint ja tatsächlich nen 2.5er Baron ohne BCC zu geben. Kann mir jemand sagen woran mans erkennt? 
Meine MKII mit BCC stinken wie die Hölle, das tut der Baron schonmal nicht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2013)

> Der Baron 2.5: 6 Lagen / total 360 tpi /  Apex / Black Chili Compound
> Der Baron 2.5: 4 Lagen / total 112 tpi /  Apex



stammt von der conti-Webseite. D.h. beispielsweise dieser Baron hier in 2,5 ist kein BCC
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26386{1}2230222?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

Ich hab nen 2.5er Baron da. Aber keine Daten dazu  Am Gewicht ausmachen kann ichs nicht. Hab nur ne Chinawaage und die geht nachm Mond. Laut der hat er ~1270g


----------



## microbat (20. April 2013)

guckst du:
http://www.conti-online.com/www/fahrrad_de_de/themen/mtb/downhill_freeride/derbaron_de.html

der eine kommt aus Asien und ist ohne BCC
der andere mit mehr tpi und in leichter kommt aus D mit BCC...


----------



## S P (20. April 2013)

Zur aktuellen Reifen Diskussion...
Eben montiert 

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen Reifen Diskussion...
> Eben montiert
> 
> «Send w/ N4»



sommer oder winterreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. April 2013)

Eindeutig Sommer, sieht man doch. 

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## HTWolfi (20. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Meine MKII mit BCC stinken wie die Hölle, das tut der Baron schonmal nicht...



Willst du zu »Wetten, dass ?«

Der richtige Baron hat auf der linken Seite »Made in Germany« stehen.
Nicht farblich aufgedruckt, sondern erhaben im Gummi.
Eventuell etwas schlecht erkennbar, wie der Laufrichtungspfeil auch


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

Hi, ja das "Made in Germany" hab ich grad beim Draufbasteln auch gefunden.. 
Witzig is ja das er sich leichter Montieren ließ als der RQ.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. April 2013)

was is morgen so los?


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> was is morgen so los?



wüsst ich auch gern... Muss den Baron proberollern


----------



## microbat (20. April 2013)

Hi, ich werd´ morgen ab 11:00 Uhr ab K-reuth in Richtung T-lohe das übliche machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

geht heute noch irgendwas? ich werd gleich verrückt, bei dem wetter daheim rumsitzen


----------



## softlurch (21. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> geht heute noch irgendwas? ich werd gleich verrückt, bei dem wetter daheim rumsitzen


Ich fahr noch zum stb, vermutlich gegen 3. Bin noch am schrauben


----------



## S P (21. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> geht heute noch irgendwas? ich werd gleich verrückt, bei dem wetter daheim rumsitzen



Kaum zu glauben, das bei dir in der Gegen keine Trails gibt?


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

ja. kotzt mich auch an.


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ja. kotzt mich auch an.



Kauf dir endlich ein Rennrad, dann hast du trails genug bei dir.


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2013)

Schee wars heut wieder hab ungefähr 1000 Liter Bier und 500 Liter Weizen ausgeschenkt. Endlich mal was für die Rücken und Arm Muskulatur gemacht.


----------



## S P (21. April 2013)

Sauber 
Habe heute die umliegenden fechten Wiesen umgegraben. Die Reifen bauen schon verdammt viel Grip auf. Da kommt Baron feeling auf.

Aber jetzt kommt's
Nach 200 km Autobahn habe ich 14,2 Liter rein geschüttet. Hätte da mit 25 Liter gerechnet. Auch gut 

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## stroker (21. April 2013)

Alter UmweltPanzer


----------



## S P (21. April 2013)

Jaja, strÖki 
Ich nehm dich bei Gelegenheit mal mit. Das prägt.

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2013)

Für einen Rasenmäher Motor immer noch sehr viel.



S P schrieb:


> Sauber
> Habe heute die umliegenden fechten Wiesen umgegraben. Die Reifen bauen schon verdammt viel Grip auf. Da kommt Baron feeling auf.
> 
> Aber jetzt kommt's
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schee wars heut wieder hab ungefähr 1000 Liter Bier und 500 Liter Weizen ausgeschenkt. Endlich mal was für die Rücken und Arm Muskulatur gemacht.



Hast jetzt nen Ferienjob angefangen?


----------



## were (22. April 2013)

Heute vieleicht jemand ab Matterhorn? Könnte ab 16:00 ziemlich knapp, evtl. ehr 16:30. Aber bitte nicht nur Totestreppen.


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2013)

werd morgen tour ab r-bühl fohren- burgailenreut und aufm rüchweg noch die trailtour. start um 15.15uhr

am mittwoch werd ich dann pottenstaner runden dreha mit klu-tal (lange variante) 601 -ziegen-uhl und wenn noch jemand dabei is dann noch zum arschtrail. start um 15.45uhr pottensta


----------



## Dampfsti (22. April 2013)

Hmm alles zu bald...
Vor 1730 läfft bei mir leider nix...


----------



## Saddamchen (22. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmm alles zu bald...
> Vor 1730 läfft bei mir leider nix...


Wenigsdens nu anner mid normale Arbeidszeidn! 
Gräme dich nicht denn du bist nicht allein!
Sonsd nur faules Pack und Sandler hier underwegs!!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenigsdens nu anner mid normale Arbeidszeidn!
> Gräme dich nicht denn du bist nicht allein!
> Sonsd nur faules Pack und Sandler hier underwegs!!!



Andere schaffen ihr Arbeitspensum halt in der halben Zeit wie du. Bist ja eh ned der schnellste.


----------



## rebirth (22. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sandler



wassn das?


----------



## Dampfsti (22. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wassn das?


 

Fragst na Wiki Peter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandler

erste Zeile


----------



## were (22. April 2013)

Wetter hat Heute gehalten obwohl es die ganze Zeit anders ausgesehen hat.
 @Peter: sorry, so bald schaff ich nicht.

Morgen erst mal wieder klettern. Evtl. Mittwoch nochmal. Kann aber wahrscheinlich wieder erst ab 1630 mit dem Bock vor Ort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. April 2013)

Morng Feierabendrunde???
Ab 1730...


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2013)

morgen meeting ab 17:30


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> morgen meeting ab 17:30



Mid da Kautsch


----------



## rebirth (24. April 2013)

Sven wo?


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2013)

Wenn sunst kaner mitfährt dann ab Matterhorn...


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

Scho wieder? :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (25. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mid da Kautsch


wär mir auch lieber


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2013)

@ rebirth wou annerst kenn ich mich noch net aus:-S


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

Der @RolandMC muss vorrausfahren


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2013)

Muss auf 1800 korrigieren... Die liebe Arbeit wird wohl net früher fertig werden...

Wenn der @RolandMC net mitfährt oder irgendwer anders der sich gut auskennt, dann fahr ich ne kleine Runde ab Matterhorn...

Was entspanntes, kann heut noch net ganz so wie ich gern wollat. 
  @rebirth wir kenntn a EGL fohrn aber da kenn ich nur rauftragen und runterfahren 
Da hab ich heut ka Lust drauf...


----------



## fusion4life (25. April 2013)

also ich wär dabei, egal wo!


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

@Dampfsti oder um 18:30 in nbg?


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2013)

Leute, ich muss leider absagen für heut...

Die Liebe Arbeit fordert mich noch eine Zeit lang
 @rebirth @fusion4life


----------



## fusion4life (25. April 2013)

NEEEEEEEINNNN!!!d.h. heute geht nix mehr zam???


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2013)

In Nbg um 18:30


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

TG schaff ich net bis 18:30.. Brauch da genau ne stunde und hab nix gerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. April 2013)

ich werd morgen ab 13.45uhr a techno tour um pottensta machen, solang bis es anfängt zu pissen, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid geben, oder morgen per sms. 

sonntag evt mal wieder stb tour


----------



## microbat (25. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> TG schaff ich net bis 18:30.. Brauch da genau ne stunde und hab nix gerichtet.


 
Bin noch am schaffen und werd´ auch erst ab 19:30 dort sein...


----------



## fusion4life (25. April 2013)

hat jmd nen zentrierständer daheim und kann mir helfen nen achter rauszumachen?hab sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## rebirth (25. April 2013)

geht auch im hinterbau/gabel mit nem kabelbinder. helfen kann ich dir leider nicht, ich bekomms selbst net anständig hin. wers voll drauf hat ist der @HTWolfi vielleicht hatter ja nen tip für dich


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hat jmd nen zentrierständer daheim und kann mir helfen nen achter rauszumachen?hab sowas noch nie gemacht



Jetzt hast dein Rad schon 2 mal im Rad Fachgeschäft gehabt und jetzt bist immer noch nicht zufrieden.


----------



## gandi85 (25. April 2013)

the lab in riva del garda macht des in 2 Minuten und verlangt 3 euro


----------



## fusion4life (25. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt hast dein Rad schon 2 mal im Rad Fachgeschäft gehabt und jetzt bist immer noch nicht zufrieden.


is ja heut erst passiert.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. April 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen ab 13.45uhr a techno tour um pottensta machen, solang bis es anfängt zu pissen, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid geben, oder morgen per sms.
> 
> sonntag evt mal wieder stb tour


 

Mal schaua was mei Haxn morng so spricht...

Sag dir morgen früh bescheid...


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2013)

Hmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. April 2013)

Was da wohl drin sein mag...


----------



## were (26. April 2013)

Hier gibts ne Anleitung zum Räder bauen bei der auch was zum Zentrieren drin steht:

http://www.sudibe.de/articles/wheelbuilding/wheelbuild_d.html

Ich hatte mir einen Zentrierständer ausgeliehen. Das mit den Kabelbindern hab ich auch schon mal gehört, aber keine Ahnung wie gut es damit geht.


----------



## were (26. April 2013)

War von euch schon jemand im Vinschgau biken?
Ich fahr nächste Woche hin.


----------



## fusion4life (26. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmmm...


ja is denn heut scho weihnachten


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2013)

:d


----------



## Axalp (26. April 2013)

were schrieb:


> War von euch schon jemand im Vinschgau biken?
> Ich fahr nächste Woche hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmmm...



Wo fahren wir denn da morgen, auch bei strömenden Regen.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmmm...


Owei Owei ein Nicolai!


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2013)

Also der Liteville Karton damals war viel styl ischer der war toll beschriftet. Der hier sieht aus wie frisch von der Ikea.
*Machen wir morgen was wenn es über Nacht nicht geregnet hat?*


----------



## Schoschi (26. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Owei Owei ein Nicolai!



Also wos isn etz? Wann stehtn bei dir so a Karton vor der Tür?


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also wos isn etz? Wann stehtn bei dir so a Karton vor der Tür?



Wenn der Glub deutscher Masder wird und die Tschämbiänslig gwinnd!


----------



## Schoschi (26. April 2013)

Jaja, der Roland hat a mol so Reden gschwunga..........


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Jaja, der Roland hat a mol so Reden gschwunga..........


Der Roland is ja a aweng blöd!


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Owei Owei ein Nicolai!



was? das ist nur mein altpapier


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Roland is ja a aweng blöd!



Und der Breyer hat kleine Eieeerrr


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn morgen früh aus, hat irgendeiner Zeit wenns nicht gerade regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (27. April 2013)

warum postet der steven eig kein bild von seim kü[email protected], wär morgen dabei.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn morgen früh aus, hat irgendeiner Zeit wenns nicht gerade regnet.


 

kann ich dir heut Nacht sagen wenn ich heimkomm
Je nachdem schaff ichs dann aus der Kiste oder eben nicht

An was hast denn Tourmäßig gedacht?


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> warum postet der steven eig kein bild von seim kü[email protected], wär morgen dabei.



Wenns trocken ist dann Egloffs. Aufm Parkplatz 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist dann Egloffs. Aufm Parkplatz 10.00 Uhr.


 
Ich sag morgen früh bescheid wenn ich mitfahr...


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist dann Egloffs. Aufm Parkplatz 10.00 Uhr.



wo issn das? kann mich grad net erinnern. 
(und was ist wenns regnet? denke schon das es NASS sein wird)


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wo issn das? kann mich grad net erinnern.
> (und was ist wenns regnet? denke schon das es NASS sein wird)



Wenns nass ist dann Treffpunkt Leutenbach.


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

hast net lust mit in kalchi zu fahren? hab ich garnimmer dran gedacht.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hast net lust mit in kalchi zu fahren? hab ich garnimmer dran gedacht.



Wann?


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

@Milan0 sag du was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2013)

Ich habe halt nur bis 14 Uhr Zeit. Con daher würde ich gern gegen 10 auf ne Runde starten... Kennst du dich denn aus?


----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2013)

Ich kenn mich da sehr gut aus, muss leider lernen und ring grad innerlich mit mir. Biken vs. Lernen


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

wenn sich keiner so richtig auskennt, ist das auch immer so eine Sache.
Kalchi und 10.00 Uhr wäre jetzt auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da sehr gut aus, muss leider lernen und ring grad innerlich mit mir. Biken vs. Lernen



Andi2 du fährts mit und führst uns? Dann bring ich auch den Andi 1 mit.


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

ok. 10:00 turmberg parkplatz?  @flachmaennchen @Chrisinger wie siehts bei euch aus? 
mulde mulde und so


----------



## Chrisinger (27. April 2013)

Bin leider krank, sonst wäre ich gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ok. 10:00 turmberg parkplatz?  @flachmaennchen @Chrisinger wie siehts bei euch aus?
> mulde mulde und so



Wo issn des


----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2013)

Ehm, ich steh mal um 9 auf und schreib dann hier nochmal. Bei uns geht naemlich grad die welt unter. Turmberg, ist das der parkplatz bei dem rangershaus nach dem kreisverkehr.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2013)

Wenns pisst können wirs eh vergessen.



gandi85 schrieb:


> Ehm, ich steh mal um 9 auf und schreib dann hier nochmal. Bei uns geht naemlich grad die welt unter. Turmberg, ist das der parkplatz bei dem rangershaus nach dem kreisverkehr.


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

keine ahnung wo das liegt. Navi sagt immer Turmberg. Denke das ist hier: 49.558632,11.034478

*EDIT* Bei mir schüttets das alles zu spät ist... Glaub das wird nix morgen


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2013)

Ja bei uns ist auch alles nass, werdbei uns was machen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Boden nass aber von oben trocken


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Wie siehts aus. Kalchreuther runde?


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Geht bei dem wetter eigentlich optimal, da sandboden.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Bin am Parkplatz und warte


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

10 Uhr war ausgemacht, oder? 
geht jetzt was zam oder ned? 
brauch evtl bissl länger, aber komm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Jup 10. Wußte nur nicht wie lange ich hin brauche...


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

mach mich in 10 min auf den weg. Ist schon der parkplatz bei dem kreisverkehr???


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Ja. Halt in der Kurve der


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Genau, bis gleich.
Was ist mitm rebirth???


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. April 2013)

Mist zu spät, war das letzte mal 2011 in der Gegend unterwegs und hätte etwas "Führung" vertragen können.


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

Der hat um 8 den wecker ausgeschaltet, ist nicht sofort aufgestanden und deswegen wieder eingepennt.. :/


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

War eine schöne Runde. 

Trotz 5/10 2.4/2.5er Schlappen und auf einem Bike stand sogar "Enduro" drauf 

Habe aber 3 Schrauben meiner hinteren Bremsscheibe verloren!


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Ja war geil, gab sogar 1,5 schlüsselstellen. Rest war flow pur. Also schwul


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

wer war denn alles dabei? Wie waren die bedingungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Ich und milan, bedingungen optimal. Ist halt sandboden, weder schlamm noch rutschig.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Andi und ich. Bedingungen waren super. Guter Grip, wenig Matsch und trocken von oben

//Andi war schneller


----------



## rebirth (28. April 2013)

....und ich bin wieder ein WE nicht gefahren. Das geht mir tierisch aufn Zaichä....


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2013)

Mach endlich mal ein Foto vom neuen Rad, oder ist es lila


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

Ich glaub auch, dass es lila ist und so fähnchen am lenker hat.


----------



## fusion4life (28. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, dass es lila ist und so fähnchen am lenker hat.


und stützrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2013)

Wir sind heute auch eine progressive CC Runde gefahren. Sogar mit 3-4 Schlüsselstellen und diese feucht also optimal. Nur etwas wärmer dürfte es sein. 5° bei beginn war schon etwas arg.

Welchen Parkplatz habt ihr gemeint? Der beim OBI? Kenne nämlich sonst keinen.


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2013)

Was gehtn am Mittwoch? Vorzugsweise Nachmittags, muss evtl. am Dienstag abend weng grillen und Bier trinken.....!
Heut kam mir ein Trupp mit Endurorädern aufm Maiweg entgegen, nicht zufällig einer von den Treadmitlesern dabei gewesen?!?


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

@roland: ne, ned beim obi aber die strasse stimmt. Einfach weiter stadtauswärts fahren und dann nachm kreisverkehr in der kurve ist ein grosser parkplatz. Runde ab da macht ziehmlich spass, auch wenn das fahrverbot bei den pferden ca 50prozent der vorhandenen trails gekostet hat.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @roland: ne, ned beim obi aber die strasse stimmt. Einfach weiter stadtauswärts fahren und dann nachm kreisverkehr in der kurve ist ein grosser parkplatz. Runde ab da macht ziehmlich spass, auch wenn das fahrverbot bei den pferden ca 50prozent der vorhandenen trails gekostet hat.


 ganz am Ende kommt eine scharfe rechts Kurfe da ist links ein Parkplatz?


----------



## gandi85 (28. April 2013)

exakt


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was gehtn am Mittwoch? Vorzugsweise Nachmittags, muss evtl. am Dienstag abend weng grillen und Bier trinken.....!
> Heut kam mir ein Trupp mit Endurorädern aufm Maiweg entgegen, nicht zufällig einer von den Treadmitlesern dabei gewesen?!?



Mittwoch früh geht bestimmt was.


----------



## Cellini (29. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch früh geht bestimmt was.



War ne gute Tour gestern, mal etwas anders als gewohnt und hat gefallen 

Mittwoch früh bin ich dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> War ne gute Tour gestern, mal etwas anders als gewohnt und hat gefallen
> 
> Mittwoch früh bin ich dabei.



Würd mal was fränkisches vorschlagen!

Rabenstein wäre mal wieder was, bin die Tour schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## S P (29. April 2013)

A Schäuferle? 
Mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin meinen 10-fach Umbau durch habe...


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

S P schrieb:


> A Schäuferle?
> Mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin meinen 10-fach Umbau durch habe...



Immer diese Neuerungen, du machst auch jeden Trend mit.
Hätt ich auch gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (29. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mittwoch früh geht bestimmt was.


 
Konn ich net... Muss an Maibaam stelln und schaua dass Bier net schlecht werd



RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer diese Neuerungen, du machst auch jeden Trend mit.
> Hätt ich auch gerne.


 
Naja, für so einen Flächendeckenden 10-Fach Umbau bei deinen Bikes musst scho mal in Großpackungen bestellen...
Kannst die Schaltwerke, Ketten und Kassetten gleich im 10er Pack bestellen


----------



## rebirth (29. April 2013)

Mittwoch... Hmmm  (ob bis dahin mein CC bike geht?)


----------



## S P (29. April 2013)

Lass halt Wimpel, Stützräder und Schutzbleche weg - dann schaffst das schon.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

s p schrieb:


> lass halt wimpel, stützräder und schutzbleche weg - dann schaffst das schon. :d



:d


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Konn ich net... Muss an Maibaam stelln und schaua dass Bier net schlecht werd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekomm erst nächstes Jahr einen Bausparer raus 10 fach muss also noch warten.


----------



## microbat (29. April 2013)

@ S_P 
@ RolandMC
*oder kaufst mei gebrauchtes Graffel*
(X0: 2x10 Trigger + Schaltung Typ2 + Kassette + Kette + div. Kettenblätter)

@ rebirth
*brauchst du net no a dicke brauchte gummi schlamp´n?*
(Rubber Queen 2,4 in UST mit BCC)


----------



## S P (29. April 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> @ S_P
> @ RolandMC
> *oder kaufst mei gebrauchtes Graffel*
> (X0: 2x10 Trigger + Schaltung Typ2 + Kassette + Kette + div. Kettenblätter)



Bin froh, dass ich weg von SRAM Triggern bin. Sowas kommt mir nimmer an Radl.


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

Des wär was für mein neuen Nicolai Rahmen.
Ne im Moment leider kein Bedarf.



topolino schrieb:


> @ S_P
> @ RolandMC
> *oder kaufst mei gebrauchtes Graffel*
> (X0: 2x10 Trigger + Schaltung Typ2 + Kassette + Kette + div. Kettenblätter)
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (29. April 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des wär was für mein neuen Nicolai Rahmen.
> Ne im Moment leider kein Bedarf.


Der Moment ist vorbei! Jetzt kannst du wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Moment ist vorbei! Jetzt kannst du wieder!



Hey Blödian was machst du am Mittwoch?


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2013)

Morgen 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

ist das der den niemand(ich) gefunden hat? Also da den berg hoch und so.. Wo die treppe gleich an der parke ist?


----------



## gandi85 (30. April 2013)

Des ist der parkplatz wo du schon mal warst. Die pottensteiner schneetour, denk ich mal


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

da wo der thomas dabei war und wir deine achse abchecken wollten!?


----------



## gandi85 (30. April 2013)

Oh ne, des ist falsch, beringersmühle ist eins weiter vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mhomas (30. April 2013)

Neiiiiin, ich kann schon wieder nicht.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

@gandi85 kannst du mir mal paar koords zukommen lassen? ich weiß grad abolut nicht wo der ppl ist


----------



## Dampfsti (30. April 2013)

Mhomas schrieb:


> Neiiiiin, ich kann schon wieder nicht.


 

Ich a net


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2013)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.782386,11.334372&num=1&t=h&z=18
des is der parkplatz


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

aaach der parkplatz. genau. Danke dir @peter metz 

Gibts schon näheres wer alles dabei ist? Was tun bei regen? 
Bei mir hat sichs momentan eingeregnet.. hoffentlich bleibt das nicht bis morgen.


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> aaach der parkplatz. genau. Danke dir @peter metz
> 
> Gibts schon näheres wer alles dabei ist? Was tun bei regen?
> Bei mir hat sichs momentan eingeregnet.. hoffentlich bleibt das nicht bis morgen.



Wenns morgen früh noch regnet dann nicht soweit ich weis kommt der Andi1 und wenn ers schafft der SP.
Den wichtigsten hab ich fast vergessen der Pinion Schorsch kommt auch.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

sagst du hier bescheid was das wetter spricht? Bin doch ein stück weg, da tut sich wettertechnisch einiges.


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sagst du hier bescheid was das wetter spricht? Bin doch ein stück weg, da tut sich wettertechnisch einiges.




Ich schreibs morgen früh rein.


----------



## gandi85 (30. April 2013)

noch 2 wochen, dann hab ichs 2. staatsexamen. Dann würd ich gerne wieder mitfahren


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

ob du jetzt bis 12 pennst oder ab 10 mit uns radfährst spielt doch keine rolle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (30. April 2013)

ehm, doch. Ich steh zur zeit auch am we immer um 8 auf und lern bis abends. eine ******* ist des. 
Außer letzten sonntag da hab ich ne aussnahme gemacht und bin mitm milan ne runde gefahrn.


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

okay.. ^^ 

Ich denke eh das es nicht aufhört zu regnen... :/


----------



## microbat (30. April 2013)

Die Wetterfrösche meinen, dass es ab 06:00 Uhr nimmer regnet:

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-goessweinstein-18227164/wetterbericht-morgen.html

aber bei 60 bis 70% Luftfeuchte bleibt "euer" Kalk schön geschmeidig


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

topo wie siehts bei dir morgen aus?


----------



## microbat (30. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> topo wie siehts bei dir morgen aus?


 

 Hi

erstmal geht´s in die Walpurgisnacht zum "Totentanz",
dann schlaf ich aus und so ab 12:00 (eher 13:00) Uhr
- nach einem laaangen Frühstück 
- fahre ich rauf nach Kalchreuth,
oder wegen dir ;-) 
auch zum Parkplatz bei Tennenlohe...

Mit anderen Worten: 
auf´m Weg nach Erlangen kannst´e gegen 10:00 an der Behringersmühle sein 
- damit wir dann aufgewärmt 
(ich von der Sonne - du von den vorherigen 20 Km)
über die Trails hetzen...

Grüzi


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)

Wenn ich mitm roland gefahren bin brauch ich erstma ein sauerstoffzelt..


----------



## microbat (30. April 2013)

na dann mach halt beim Autofahren des Fenster auf


----------



## rebirth (30. April 2013)




----------



## Schoschi (1. Mai 2013)

....kein Schnee, kein Regen, keine tennisballgroßen Hagelkörner.......schaut doch gar nicht mal so gut aus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

Wetter ist gut Strassen sind trocken, ich fahr.


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

Sauber


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

War heute mal wieder super waren zu 5 dann 6 Mann auf der Tour trotz Feiertag wenig Rotsocken (nur auf einem Teilstück etwas mehr). War genau die richtige "Wurzeltour" für den Sebastian sein blaues Schweinchen.
Der Steven hat sein neues Nicolai heute das erste mal eingesaut. Schaut super aus die Kiste!!!!
Wurzeln und Treppen waren schön flowig dank Stahlfeder.
Am besten und schön billig waren der Kuchen und die 2 grossen Tassen Kaffee danach.


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2013)

Kann mich echt nicht beschweren. Rahmen taugt!  Schee woars.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Kann mich echt nicht beschweren. Rahmen taugt!  Schee woars.



Das kommt von deiner überlegenen Fahrtechnik sogenanntes Wurzelsurfen.


----------



## Schoschi (1. Mai 2013)

Der Roland als alter verbaler Extremefreerider könnt eigentlich vor Tourantritt von Jedem 5Euro einsammeln, allaans scho für des blöde Gwaaf
Hund hats auch net zerissen, aber eilig hat ers scho gehabt.....
Der Grill heizt grad auf, mach ma etz erst mal a Weizen auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (1. Mai 2013)

gefällt mir, hast noch a weng a fleisch übrig, dann komm ich vorbei...hagenbach is ja net so weit weg von mir


----------



## Schoschi (1. Mai 2013)

Zu spät. Nur noch so kleine bratwürstla. Kriegt der hund gleich eine. Der kanns kaum erwarten.....


----------



## gandi85 (1. Mai 2013)

Ihr schweine...ich sitz den ganzen tag am schreibtisch...


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2013)

Nicht alle! 

Btw:
Offenbar scheint es keinen HR PM 160 zu 180 Adapter von Shimano zu geben. Zumindest konnte ich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen keinen ausfindig machen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nicht alle!
> 
> Btw:
> Offenbar scheint es keinen HR PM 160 zu 180 Adapter von Shimano zu geben. Zumindest konnte ich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen keinen ausfindig machen.



Hab nur einen PM 185er HR hier liegen. Leider.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ihr schweine...ich sitz den ganzen tag am schreibtisch...



Wäre eh nix für dich gewesen.


----------



## gandi85 (1. Mai 2013)

Roland ich schick dir in den Pfingstferien zwaa kartn, eine von meinem 1 wöchigen Urlaub im vinschgau und die nächste von den 5 tagen im anschluss vom lago


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Roland als alter verbaler Extremefreerider könnt eigentlich vor Tourantritt von Jedem 5Euro einsammeln, allaans scho für des blöde Gwaaf
> Hund hats auch net zerissen, aber eilig hat ers scho gehabt.....
> Der Grill heizt grad auf, mach ma etz erst mal a Weizen auf....



Ja dieses *stille *dahingleiten in der Natur, das nur ab und an durch den Ruf eines Vogel unterbrochen wird hat schon was.
Ich hielt mich verbal auch sehr zurück heute, nur ein zögerliches 


kam manchmal über meine Lippen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Roland ich schick dir in den Pfingstferien zwaa kartn, eine von meinem 1 wöchigen Urlaub im vinschgau und die nächste von den 5 tagen im anschluss vom lago



Ich werde diese beiden Orte heuer bestimmt auch noch sehen. Wobei 1 Woche Vinschgau wäre mir viel zu lange.

p.s. Denk mal nach wer dir diesen Urlaub finanziert. Du müsstest zu uns allen Danke schön sagen.


----------



## gandi85 (1. Mai 2013)

Danke!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Nicht alle!
> 
> Btw:
> Offenbar scheint es keinen HR PM 160 zu 180 Adapter von Shimano zu geben. Zumindest konnte ich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen keinen ausfindig machen.



Grundsätzlich brauchst du eine *PM auf PM +20* Adapter (bei einer 180er Scheibe).
Den 2. von oben 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html
Da steht zwar VR, müsste aber auch für HR passen. Sollte der Sta... vorrätig haben.

Vergleiche mit Avid.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29821_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--20-.html
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G...000-000_rev_b_disc_brake_caliper_mounting.pdf


----------



## S P (1. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs raussuchen. 
Also sollte der vordere auch für hinten passen.

«Send w/ N4»


----------



## R1Nico (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,Verkaufe einen Satz Shimano Saint M-810 Bremsen inkl. neuen ErsatzbelÃ¤ge.UngekÃ¼rzt./220,00â¬
Eine Thomson Elite SattelstÃ¼tze Schwarz 30,9x367./55,00â¬
Einen Felgensatz Funworks Atmosphere alloy x-light Scheibenbremsen mit einer XT-Kasette drauf./250,00â¬


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Danke fürs raussuchen.
> Also sollte der vordere auch für hinten passen.
> 
> «Send w/ N4»



Hab eine vordere Aufnahme PM 180 rumliegen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...War genau die richtige "Wurzeltour" für den Sebastian sein blaues Schweinchen.
> Der Steven hat sein neues Nicolai heute das erste mal eingesaut. Schaut super aus die Kiste!!!!
> ...



Und wo bleiben die Bilder der neuen Bikes?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Bilder der neuen Bikes?



Da sollen sich die Besitzer mal drum kümmern, Fotos schnellstens.


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

Ihr nervensägen.. 







taugt das bild für den Helius thread? oder werd ich dann auch so "verspottet" wie der roland mit seinen verdrehten griffen?


----------



## gandi85 (1. Mai 2013)

Alter schwede schaut das geil aus. Da hast aber das ein oder andere taschengeld versenkt. Hab ein neues traumbike


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ihr nervensägen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit nem Nicolai wird man immer verspottet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

ich probiers ma aus


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2013)

Schaut richtig geil aus das AM! Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

Die Laufräder find ich zwar grausam, aber der Rest holts doppelt raus ...abgesehen von weißen Griffen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Laufräder find ich zwar grausam, aber der Rest holts doppelt raus ...abgesehen von weißen Griffen
> 
> G.



Keine Ahnung von schdeilischen Rädern.

Ich find des schaut wirklich saugut aus.
Und es dauerte ja wirklich nicht lange bis du es gehabt hast.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut richtig geil aus das AM! Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das denn?



L mit Sitzrohr M.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit nem Nicolai wird man immer verspottet!



Mit deinem Gesicht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von schdeilischen Rädern.



Oke, dann sag ich halt das die Reifen net passen  

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, dann sag ich halt das die Reifen net passen
> 
> G.



ich wollt eigentlich noch schreiben: Schau Jörg Conti Bereifung! Aber du hast es ja auch so entdeckt.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> L mit Sitzrohr M.



Das ist ja perfekt für mich, mit 1.5" Steuerrohr noch.. AFR Unterrohr auch? Wo steht das Bike nachts?


----------



## microbat (2. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo steht das Bike nachts?


 
vermutlich auf´m Nachtkästchen 


  @_rebirth_

 schicke Kiste


----------



## Milan0 (2. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> schicke Kiste



Dito.

Allerdings fände ich eine schwarze Lyrik passender


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

das wär mir für die eisdiele zu unauffällig gewesen..


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Mai 2013)

@rebirth

Eiei... Einweg Laufräder die leider Geil aussehen.

Gefällt mir dein "Puki"

Wie lang ist denn das "M Sitzrohr"??


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

mein was? ^^ 

Das sitzrohr ist um die 46, also auch recht lang.


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ihr nervensägen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gandi85 (2. Mai 2013)

ey, der wahnsinn. war bisher eigentlich von der Optik kein nicolai fan, aber das ding ist schon sehr geil. Muss es mir den tag über immer wieder anschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (2. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Laufräder find ich zwar grausam, aber der Rest holts doppelt raus ...abgesehen von weißen Griffen
> 
> G.



Kenn ich noch einen, dem se nicht so gefallen.  

Bis wieviel kg sind die LR zugelassen? 

Ansonsten kann Mann nicht meckern!


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Bis 130, also mehr als viiele andere


----------



## folienmaster (2. Mai 2013)

Dann muss ich abnehmen oder ohne Rucksack fahren!


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (2. Mai 2013)

Geht morng wos??


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Kein plan


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Mai 2013)

hmm na dann halt mal schaua...

Muss morng erstmal noch a weng was bastln und dann am späten Nachmittag a weng wos fohrn...

Falls sonst keiner was macht wer ich weng Schlüsselstellen ums Matterhorn abgrasen und bissla testen...


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Da wär ich evtl dabei


----------



## microbat (2. Mai 2013)

Ihr seid´s für mich zu zeidig unterwegs 
und bräuchte logger anandhalb Stund´n bis zum Madderhorn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht is der ort variabel?!


----------



## microbat (3. Mai 2013)

Tennenlohe - 19:00


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2013)

Ihr müsst blos a bisserla ehr ins Bett, dann könnt ihr auch ehr fahren.
Möcht heut a was machen muss aber schauen wann ich mit Holz machen fertig bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Möcht heut a was machen muss aber schauen wann ich mit Holz machen fertig bin.



Du machst dein Holz selber?!? Ich laß meins im Wald wachsen.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du machst dein Holz selber?!? Ich laß meins im Wald wachsen.
> 
> G.



Hab ich früher auch so gemacht Aber das dauert mir einfach zu lange.


----------



## flachmaennchen (3. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Tennenlohe - 19:00



Da triffst du höchstens noch meine Spuren  Roller heut Mittag mal die übliche Runde ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Tennenlohe - 19:00


 
Is mir zu weit heut...

Werd so ab 1730 1800 rum ne Runde drehn...

Muss etz dann erschtmol nu weng wos erban.


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2013)

und wo? 

roland wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2013)

@rebirth


Dampfsti schrieb:


> weng Schlüsselstellen ums Matterhorn abgrasen und bissla testen...


----------



## Höfbert (3. Mai 2013)

Ich mach ach was. Aber eher Nürnberg, da kein Auto. Außer mich nimmt jemand mit. Ansonsten fahr ich in ner stund mal gern Süden.


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> 1730 1800 rum



weist du schon näheres? müsst dann evtl in ner std. losfahren.

roland würdest dus bis 1800 schaffen?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bin um 1800 anwesend, früher schaff ichs net.


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2013)

meinst das wetter spielt mit? ich mach mich ma fertig


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2013)

Freilich,
Hab ja schee aufgessn heut Mittag

Bis gleich


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2013)

Bin leider erst gerade fertig geworden. Hab keinen Bock mehr, bin den ganzen Tag mit der Seilwinde den Berg raufgerannt.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Geht morgen oder heute noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

Heut schauts ja ziemlich nach Scheißwetter aus... 

Morgen solls auf jeden Fall regenfrei bleiben


Morgen wär ich dabei!!!


----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2013)

Hast nen trail gebaut roland??? Du bist des also immer der da schaufelt


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hast nen trail gebaut roland??? Du bist des also immer der da schaufelt



 Bezüglich 6851.
Wäre ein schönes Gelände.


----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2013)

'Holzmachen'.... Sorry, krieg hier langsam den schreibtischkollaps, da kommt man auf sowas.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Werd heute Mittag ab Freibad Ebermannstadt fahren ist zwar kurzfristig aber hat jemand Lust?


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd heute Mittag ab Freibad Ebermannstadt fahren ist zwar kurzfristig aber hat jemand Lust?



Was heißt ab Mittag und wie lang?


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Was heißt ab Mittag und wie lang?



Würd mich nach dir richten.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

bei der Wetterprognose?? 

http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=91320&plz=91320&featID=&tag=1&meteoland=de


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würd mich nach dir richten.



12.30Uhr 2-3 Std. Soll ich bei dir vorbei kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> bei der Wetterprognose??
> 
> http://www.agrarheute.com/wetter?re...on=91320&plz=91320&featID=&tag=1&meteoland=de



Der Regen entsteht an der Luftmassengrenze. Wenn die nördlicher liegt ,wie es jetzt aussieht, dann regnet es halt nördlicher.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> 12.30Uhr 2-3 Std. Soll ich bei dir vorbei kommen?



O.k. Dann was ab Leutenbach, bis dann.


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

Hmm schaff ich leider net :/


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmm schaff ich leider net :/



Wie lang brauchst du?


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

Also 12:45 sollte ich locker schaffen


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

Ist das für dich OK Roland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wie lang brauchst du?



Stevn kommt um 12,45 Uhr. Mach mer halt 12.45.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Stevn kommt um 12,45 Uhr. Mach mer halt 12.45.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Wichtigstes Bild der heutigen Tour.
Wetter war sogar zeitweise sonnig. Nach der Tour begann es zu tröpfeln.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr schon Ideen für morgen???



Top, reine Nicolausi Tour


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Ideen für morgen???
> 
> 
> 
> Top, reine Nicolausi Tour



Wenns trocken bleibt, was fränkisches Pottenstein war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Kann aber keine Riesen tour fahren da mich dank dem Wetter meine allergischen Bronchien plagen.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wichtigstes Bild der heutigen Tour.
> Wetter war sogar zeitweise sonnig. Nach der Tour begann es zu tröpfeln.


Wenn man alle drei nimmt könnte man evtl. sogar ein gutes Bike daraus machen!!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz (Parkbucht) Pottenst.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn man alle drei nimmt könnte man evtl. sogar ein gutes Bike daraus machen!!



Und ein 4. für einen guten Rahmen?


----------



## lowfat (4. Mai 2013)

Zur Perfektion fehlt dem Bild noch ein goldbraunes Cube  
Kann morgen nicht, muss meinen Virus auskurieren


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Zur Perfektion fehlt dem Bild noch ein goldbraunes Cube
> Kann morgen nicht, muss meinen Virus auskurieren



Ist das nicht ehr Schmutz braun? Schad wird morgen bestimmt lustig, aber wann ists das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und ein 4. für einen guten Rahmen?



Hehehe
Man könnte sie ja auch einfach platt walzen und als Alufolie zum Grillen verwenden


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hehehe
> Man könnte sie ja auch einfach platt walzen und als Alufolie zum Grillen verwenden



Besitzloser


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz (Parkbucht) Pottenst.



wo warn das gleich nochma?


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz (Parkbucht) Pottenst.





rebirth schrieb:


> wo warn das gleich nochma?



In Pottenstein gibts viele Parkbuchten

Wüsst auch gern welche...

Bin auf alle Fäll dabei...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn man alle drei nimmt könnte man evtl. sogar ein gutes Bike daraus machen!!



Net wirklich...bleibt immer dieser Reifenkompromiss

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Net wirklich...bleibt immer dieser Reifenkompromiss
> 
> G.



Welcher Reifenkompromiss???
Sind doch die besten Reifen drauf

Im Wichtelgebirge kann man auf dem griffigen Granit ja auch mit weniger Grip gut leben...

In der Fränkischen wenns feucht is brauchts scho an gutn Reifn


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube 49.77532,11.400136 hier


----------



## Cellini (4. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz (Parkbucht) Pottenst.



Bin dabei!


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich glaube 49.77532,11.400136 hier



an der Kläranlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2013)

ja


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

ok, bis morgen


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Net wirklich...bleibt immer dieser Reifenkompromiss
> 
> G.



Erst gestern wurde wieder ein rotes Nicolai bekehrt. Baron 2,5


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2013)

Werd mal vorbei schaun.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Werd mal vorbei schaun.



Dann kann ich dich bezahlen.


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2013)

Die vermutlich zwei einzigen Fotos von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (5. Mai 2013)

hmm schaut mol widda noch gornix aus auf die Foddos


Schee wors... 

Dodesdrebbn erster Teil wor ja voll Easy going


----------



## OldSchool (5. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die vermutlich zwei einzigen Fotos von heute...



Das ist kurz vor der Todestreppe oder?


----------



## S P (5. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist kurz vor der Todestreppe oder?



Jep.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2013)

Waren heute noch aufm Walberla. Da war der ganze Landkreis droben. Deshalb wohl auch so gut wie keine Wanderer heute auf der Tour.
Schön wars wie immer, war ja auch eine super Truppe.


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2013)

@Sven: Danke für die Tipps heute. Umwerfer und Schaltwerkproblem war in 5 min gelöst. Funzt jetzt alles 1a!


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Die vermutlich zwei einzigen Fotos von heute...


Däs is fei blus die Else Kling Drebben gell!


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Else Kling Drebben


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2013)

Heut aufn drittn war ein schöner Beitrag vom BBS = Bike Berg Steigen.


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2013)

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both

Bergauf Bergab? um 21.15?


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heut aufn drittn war ein schöner Beitrag vom BBS = Bike Berg Steigen.


 
Joa wor net schlecht...

obba hald alles Leidwiller 

 @_rebirth_ ja, genau...
 @_Saddamchen_
Else Kling Drebbn


Hab mi scho bald gwundert, dass so wenich Rotsockn unterwegs worn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (5. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Joa wor net schlecht...
> 
> obba hald alles Leidwiller



Des ged ja nu!
Bei uns sans ja Leidviller *und* Nigolaianer!
Do san mir mit unsern Alutech's ja gwasi der Fels in der Brandung gwesn. Also die Arche Noah des guten Geschmackes sozusagen!


----------



## rebirth (5. Mai 2013)

das video ist der beweiß: auch mit schlechtem material kann man gut fahren... 

*EDIT* ich meine natürlich die schwalbe reifen


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2013)

Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen bei bergauf-bergab, aber dieser Hype um diesen blonden Schönling geht mir auf die Eier. Wenn ich den sehe reichts mir eigentlich schon. Kann der kein Nicolai fahren?


----------



## S P (6. Mai 2013)

Der Film hat wieder mal gezeigt, dass man ohne knallbunte LV Beiks, Klamotten und der entsprechenden Oktokopter Drohne nicht ins Gebirge sollte. 

Schöne Bilder, aber kaum Inhalt.


----------



## kubikjch (6. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Der Film hat wieder mal gezeigt, dass man ohne knallbunte LV Beiks, Klamotten und der entsprechenden Oktokopter Drohne nicht ins Gebirge sollte.
> 
> Schöne Bilder, aber kaum Inhalt.



Bist doch bloss neidisch, weil der die ganze Zeit in die Berge rumwandert und wir uns sowas hart aus den Rippen schneiden müssen


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen bei bergauf-bergab, aber dieser Hype um diesen blonden Schönling geht mir auf die Eier. Wenn ich den sehe reichts mir eigentlich schon. Kann der kein Nicolai fahren?



Schönling? ich hab mir gedacht der könnte auch mal wieder zum Haare schneiden.
War oben aber schon schön steil das Gelände. Eigentlich was für Nicolais wundert mich das da lauter LV droben waren. Wundert mich nicht das da kein Alutech dabei war.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schönling? ich hab mir gedacht der könnte auch mal wieder zum Haare schneiden.
> War oben aber schon schön steil das Gelände. Eigentlich was für Nicolais wundert mich das da lauter LV droben waren. Wundert mich nicht das da kein Alutech dabei war.


Es waren nur Leidviller zu sehen weil:


Die Alutechler schon lange wieder iauf der Hütte waren und mit einem Weizen auf den geilen Trail angestoßen haben



Die Nicolaianer sich auf dem Gipfel verfahren haben und vermutlich immenoch hilflos umher irren


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Nicolaianer sich auf dem *Giplef* verfahren haben und vermutlich immenoch hilflos umher irren



Wos issn a Giplef


----------



## rebirth (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wos issn a Giplef



Mit Hirn wäre man darauf gekommen, das es Gipfel heisen soll! Aber so stellt man halt dumme Fragen!!!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit Hirn wäre man darauf gekommen, das es Gipfel heisen soll! Aber so stellt man halt dumme Fragen!!!



ich dacht des is dei doofer Kunreuther Dialekt. Und es bedeutet Breyer ist blöööööd.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Mai 2013)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bist doch bloss neidisch, weil der die ganze Zeit in die Berge rumwandert und wir uns sowas hart aus den Rippen schneiden müssen


Stehst auf blonde Knaben hä


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2013)

werd morgem klumpent fohren so ca 15.45uhr ab behringerm


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgem klumpent fohren so ca 15.45uhr ab behringerm


Hommer ärschd Sundoch gmachd! Musd aweng ährer aufsteh!


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgem klumpent fohren so ca 15.45uhr ab behringerm


 

Do mou ich nu erban...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (7. Mai 2013)

Sunst morng nu aner was vor?

So ab 1700 hätt ich Zeit


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

Buck/tiergarten  (siehe Nbg thread)


----------



## Schoschi (8. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgem klumpent fohren so ca 15.45uhr ab behringerm



Leider zu spät. Werd schon bissl eher da hinten rumgurken....


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Mai 2013)

Fährt am WE jemand eine Allmountain bzw. leichte Enduro Tour, ca, 30-40 km und max 800 HM in der Fränkischen? Wenn ja würde ich mich gern mal wieder anschließen, vorzugsweise nicht vor 10 

Gruß


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

Bestimmt ^^


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Buck/tiergarten  (siehe Nbg thread)


 
Buck ist mir für Abends mal schnell, zu weit...
Sind 90km von mir aus...

Naja mal schaua, wer ich mit mein Vadda a ründla dreha...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2013)

was geht morgen?


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2013)

ich hab auch 90, stell dich net so an


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich hab auch 90, stell dich net so an


IQ?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> was geht morgen?


 
Schaut aus wie Sauwetter...



rebirth schrieb:


> ich hab auch 90, stell dich net so an


 
Naja ganz so schwer bin ich net


Hob grod erst as erban aufghert...
Wer heit a Rundn daham dreha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2013)

da die fränkische Sau nass ist werd ich morgen ab Leutenbach die Egloffsteiner tour mit 2-3 Treppentrails machen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2013)

Heut super trocken, ich glaube das hat nur ab EBS geregnet. Den Wald um den Treppen und Balkentrail hams regelrecht umgegraben überall neue Wege mit der Raupe rein geschoben. Toll!! Schaschlik gerumpel, wie immer.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Mai 2013)

@roland: Merks heut im Rücken vom Radeln, scho lang nimmer so lang im Sattel gehockt.....
Hab ma etzt selber nen Drehmo bestellt....des Geld muss unter die Leut!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @roland: Merks heut im Rücken vom Radeln, scho lang nimmer so lang im Sattel gehockt.....
> Hab ma etzt selber nen Drehmo bestellt....des Geld muss unter die Leut!



War heut a widda solang wie gestern unterwegs, sogar a weng schneller.
Hosd recht des Geld muss unda die Leud dann hamm wir widda Platz für neues.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Mai 2013)

Hier der Beweis 29" klettert einfach besser.
Der Rest ist auch nicht schlecht  
[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## lowfat (10. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis 29" klettert einfach besser.
> Der Rest ist auch nicht schlecht
> Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo


ob das nur am raddurchmesser liegt? 
sehr feine Szenen in dem Rohbau. Der sprung aufs Dach in den obersten Stock und der nosewheelie durch den Treppenrohbau sind schon sehr geil. Auch die Betonröhre und, und ....


----------



## microbat (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2013)

Der Chris Akrigg hat schon mehrere geniale Videos gemacht aber das ist videotechnisch bisher das Beste, echt geil!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2013)

Geht heute was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis 29" klettert einfach besser.
> Der Rest ist auch nicht schlecht
> Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo



Sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht heute was?




Du meinst bestimmt "Fährt heut wer"

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt "Fährt heut wer"
> 
> G.



Danke für die Berichtigung, du hast natürlich recht.

Fährt heut wer?


----------



## lowfat (11. Mai 2013)

ich schlag vor 14:00 uhr matterhornparke mit spielrunde jsteig, wolfieck, mquelle
keine konditour, habe genug stress gehabt die woche


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich bis dorthin wieder unter den Lebenden bin, komm ich auch weng.
Im Moment is noch net so toll mit der Fitness


----------



## OldSchool (11. Mai 2013)

Komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2013)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Mai 2013)

Heut geht bei mir nix:kotz:
War wohl gestern doch ein zu viel

Was geht morgen?

Edit: *Wer fährt* morgen


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Komme auch.



ich auch


----------



## lowfat (11. Mai 2013)

schee wars. falls jemand am Pavillion in Streitberg eine Formula-Bremshelebschraube findet, bitte bei mir abliefern...


----------



## 0815p (11. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> schee wars. falls jemand am Pavillion in Streitberg eine Formula-Bremshelebschraube findet, bitte bei mir abliefern...



gut gfohren seit ihr zwa, wolfikante u pavillion ecke abgehagt


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2013)

Habe mich heut morgen spontan midm Red zu einer entspanden Runde verabredet.
Ergebnis:
Rothenbühl-Neideck-Trainmeusel-Treppentrail-Muggendorf-Blockmehr-Brotzeittrail-Hoch zur Straße-Standarttrail-Guckhüll-Muschelquelle-Hummelstein-Wolfsgraben-von hinten nochmal hoch zur Neideck-Neideckgrotte und endlich ham!
Muss sogn die Haxn ziegn scho a bisla!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2013)

Sehr gut durchgaltn hosd und anrichtign Ergeiz bergauf 33km knapp1100 Hm und die hälfte von den HM warn Rampn.
Dafür mach ma morgen Pause und gehn a bisserl Wandern wenns Wetter mitspielt.
Schöne Tour, Wetter war auch gut was will man mehr.




Saddamchen schrieb:


> Habe mich heut morgen spontan midm Red zu einer entspanden Runde verabredet.
> Ergebnis:
> Rothenbühl-Neideck-Trainmeusel-Treppentrail-Muggendorf-Blockmehr-Brotzeittrail-Hochma  zur Straße-Standarttrail-Guckhüll-Muschelquelle-Hummelstein-Wolfsgraben-von hinten nochmal hoch zur Neideck-Neideckgrotte und endlich ham!
> Muss sogn die Haxn ziegn scho a bisla!


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2013)

werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr ab r-bühl a tour fohren


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Mai 2013)

Morng wer unterwegs???

Hab seit Donnerstag Entzug

 @peter metz 
Wie lang willst denn am Mittwoch fahren?
Mei Mutter hat Geburtstag und da sollt ich abends dann scho anwesend sein...


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2013)

@Dampfsti morgen evtl stb =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (13. Mai 2013)

@all: morgen evtl STB !? incl. Pneumo-Übergabe
ab 17:30 ?


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2013)

17:30 wird arg knapp bei mir...


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hab seit Donnerstag Entzug
> 
> .


Bier?


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Mai 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> @all: morgen evtl STB !? incl. Pneumo-Übergabe
> ab 17:30 ?



Kennt ich a ment eirichtn...
Hoff blos, dass ich mei Erbat pünktlich fertich bring...


Mal wieder HT fahrn...

Apropos HT...
  @HTWolfi , kummst a?



Milan0 schrieb:


> 17:30 wird arg knapp bei mir...



Mir wär 1745 a lieber...



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bier?



Naa, die Sauferei lass ich bis zum nächstn Wochnend bleim...


Eher Tour oder eher Spielen???
Oder Spieltouren???


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2013)

Wie wärs mit spieltour (standart halt) um 18:00?
 @chrissyk69 @Tourer89 @simatt wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## stroker (14. Mai 2013)

18:00 is doch auch fein!


----------



## Dorsdn (14. Mai 2013)

- 
Sorry war falsch hier! Das war ja nicht "NBG".  )


----------



## simatt (14. Mai 2013)

Wann den nun? Heute? Ich bin dabei..


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2013)

19:00 STB in Nbg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Morng wer unterwegs???
> 
> Hab seit Donnerstag Entzug
> 
> ...



lang


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> lang





Würd' gerne 'mal wieder fahren aber: ka Zeit, ka Zeit, ka Zeit...


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Mai 2013)

@peter metz 
Werd nix morng...
Konn net era aufhern... 

Bin grod dafür a scheene Feierabendrundn mit mein Vodda gfohrn... 

Wolfieck und Wolfikantn sin bei arschglatten Boden ja richtich interessant


----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Würd' gerne 'mal wieder fahren aber: ka Zeit, ka Zeit, ka Zeit...



was hast den vo an stress?


----------



## Axalp (15. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> was hast den vo an stress?



Tja... 

Vielleicht geht ja 'was am Pfingstmontag.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Mai 2013)

Fährt heit omd irgendwer wos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Tja...



Wie heist er denn.


----------



## Axalp (16. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie heist er denn.


----------



## Axalp (16. Mai 2013)

Achja, bevor es weiter geht: SIE ist nicht aus Ostdeutschland, sondern aus Ost-Bayern!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Mai 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Achja, bevor es weiter geht: SIE ist nicht aus Ostdeutschland, sondern aus Ost-Bayern!



Ost-Bayern??? Am End a Proffesionälle aus där Dschächei?


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Fährt heit omd irgendwer wos?



heute regnets (bestimmt..), ich leg mal ne bastel und bewerbungsschreib-pause ein.


----------



## Axalp (16. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ost-Bayern??? Am End a Proffesionälle aus där Dschächei?



Ich hob gehört der Hausener Spargel sei sehr bitter dieses Jahr!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Achja, bevor es weiter geht: SIE ist nicht aus Ostdeutschland, sondern aus Ost-Bayern!


Wie weit im Osten? Ist der Vorname schon Olga


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hob gehört der Hausener Spargel sei sehr bitter dieses Jahr!



 aber nur die sorte olleg-bollek


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> heute regnets (bestimmt..), ich leg mal ne bastel und bewerbungsschreib-pause ein.



Bewerbung? Ziehst endlich nach Nbg ;-)


----------



## rebirth (16. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> heute regnets (bestimmt..), ich leg mal ne bastel und bewerbungsschreib-pause ein.



Also ich war heute abend bei bestem Wetter am Ochsenkopf

Wieder eine "Sick Line" mehr auf der haben Seite 
War sehr geil heut...
Und Oko DH is scho, naja sag ma mal hadd midn Hadddäil...
Aber geil


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

Alleine am oko? Wie weit issn das von dir?
Oko is mir irgendwie langsam zu steinich..


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Oko sin von mir aus so 45 km...

Hatte noch ne Rechnung mit ner Schlüsselstelle offen

Bin aufn Heimweg aber noch bei am Kumpel vorbei gfahrn der in da nähe wohnt...

Im Fichtelgebirgsthread gibts die Beweisvideos
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497920&page=304


Zu Steinich???
Hast doch etz a Niggolai mit haufenweise Federweg...


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2013)

sehr fein, sven! war schon ewig nicht mehr dort. hab schon fast entzug 

meine blödeste idee war mal mit dem trialer den oko downhill runterzufahren. ich hab mich fast umgebracht. oko-dh = federweg!


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn morgen so los?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist denn morgen so los?



morgen regnetes!!


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

Schmarrn. Bestes wetter morgen 
 @Dampfsti für oko fahr ich zu langsam. Drüberbügeln liegt mir auch net...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> morgen regnetes!!



Niemals


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schmarrn. Bestes wetter morgen
> @Dampfsti für oko fahr ich zu langsam. Drüberbügeln liegt mir auch net...



Werd mit meinem H. heuer mal wieder einen halben tag O.Ko. DH Strecke fahren war dort schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd mit meinem H. heuer mal wieder einen halben tag O.Ko. DH Strecke fahren war dort schon ewig nicht mehr.



Wär mol a Ausflug für Sonntag früh 



Bin des Wochnend eh net im Lande, do konns ruhig regnen


----------



## rebirth (17. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd mit meinem H. heuer mal wieder einen halben tag O.Ko. DH Strecke fahren war dort schon ewig nicht mehr.



Ich geh mitm HT mit


----------



## tawasbij (17. Mai 2013)

n


----------



## microbat (17. Mai 2013)

Soll mal wieder die (wirklich bemerkenswerte) *Stichworteliste* für diesen Thread aufgepeppt werden


----------



## gandi85 (17. Mai 2013)

Oko tag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2013)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr schon,dass der Markus einen ziiiiiiemlich kleinen Penis hat ...?!



Ich wuste garnicht, dass er überhaupt einen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Spionier spionier.....

G.


----------



## lowfat (17. Mai 2013)

ja, die stichworte zu diesen thread sagen wirklich alles über die gespräche während der ausfahrten


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja, die stichworte zu diesen thread sagen wirklich alles über die gespräche während der ausfahrten



Gespräche??????


----------



## tawasbij (18. Mai 2013)

Den Herrn Trautmann lass ich nie wieder an meinen PC, soviel steht fest


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2013)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Den Herrn Trautmann lass ich nie wieder an meinen PC, soviel steht fest



 @Jan: Du bist der Beste! Du schaffst es doch immer wieder
Wobei das "Coming out" nie mehr zu toppen sein wird!
Es gibt doch scheinbar immernoch Leute welche dich nicht kennen und dich tatsächlich sllein an ihren PC lassen
Bei mir würdest du nicht mal alleine aufs Klo gehen!


----------



## fusion4life (18. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ja, die stichworte zu diesen thread sagen wirklich alles über die gespräche während der ausfahrten


Eig sind es ja keine gespräche während den ausfahrten. sind ja nur dialoge zwischen dem roland und dem bernd, die sich dabei gegenseitig beschimpfen, obwohl sie sich doch tief im herzen ganz ganz lieb haben


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2013)

is heute noch was los?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> is heute noch was los?



ja um 19.00 uhr Kirchgang in Leutenbach wenn du willst, wies aber mit Schlüsselstellen aussieht weis ich nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

Da ich seit längerer Zeit über HT`s gelästert habe wurde es so langsam Zeit.
ich hoffe ein gewisser HT Fahrer fühlt sich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, da er ja ein sehr änliches Bike fahren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2013)

neue bremsen schon bestellt?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> neue bremsen schon bestellt?


 hab noch so einige rumliegen, werden wohl XT draufkommen.


----------



## rebirth (18. Mai 2013)

die x0 nehm ich wennst se auf die strasse wirfst  

das is partnerlook mitm wolfi seinem, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja um 19.00 uhr Kirchgang in Leutenbach wenn du willst, wies aber mit Schlüsselstellen aussieht weis ich nicht.



Mehr is heut scheinbar net los (gewesen). 

Morgen dann auch wieder nix? Schade, dass hier im Forum gar nix mehr steht..


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mehr is heut scheinbar net los (gewesen).
> 
> Morgen dann auch wieder nix? Schade, dass hier im Forum gar nix mehr steht..



das stimmt, wenn ich nicht fahr steht nichts drin!
Was ist denn los mit euch MTB`lern


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> die x0 nehm ich wennst se auf die strasse wirfst
> 
> das is partnerlook mitm wolfi seinem, oder?



Das ist nur ne Nummer kleiner. Was würdest denn berappen wollen. Interesse PN.


----------



## gandi85 (18. Mai 2013)

War heut um streitberg wandern, ist schon noch sehr nass. 
Roland, du kannst ja mal einen garagenflohmarkt machen, falls du material über hast  such auch noch neue bremsen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> War heut um streitberg wandern, ist schon noch sehr nass.
> Roland, du kannst ja mal einen garagenflohmarkt machen, falls du material über hast  such auch noch neue bremsen.



Musst mal vorbeikommen ich habe 3 oder 4 verschiedene Sätze hier.


----------



## Dorsdn (18. Mai 2013)

@RolandMC, 
Gratulation zu dem Bagger ich finde es super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @RolandMC,
> Gratulation zu dem Bagger ich finde es super.



cool, danke  Die Geometrie von der Kiste ist toll, und leicht ist es in diesem Aufbau auch noch, unter 13 Kg mit einem 64~ Lenkwinkel.
Bekomme es aber erst in 1-2 Wochen..


----------



## fusion4life (18. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> cool, danke  Die Geometrie von der Kiste ist toll, und leicht ist es in diesem Aufbau auch noch, unter 13 Kg mit einem 64~ Lenkwinkel.
> Bekomme es aber erst in 1-2 Wochen..


du bist so unglaublich roland 
ich hab ja gewusst, dass du deinen vorsatz net einhälst dir dieses jahr kein bike zu kaufen, aber dass es so schnell geht hätte ich net gedacht


----------



## fusion4life (18. Mai 2013)

edit: fährt morgen jmd wenn des wetter passt???


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2013)

Wir sollten langsam einmal im Monat einen HT Tag einplanen... 

Ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann der Roland auf die dunkle Seite der Macht kommt :-D


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich seit längerer Zeit über HT`s gelästert habe wurde es so langsam Zeit.
> ich hoffe ein gewisser HT Fahrer fühlt sich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, da er ja ein sehr änliches Bike fahren soll.




Mit Fraueneinstieg, das paßt zu dir...oder ists gar ein Kinderrad
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an das was ich letztens besorgt hab
Nur ist bei deinem die DDR Farbe net do schdeilisch...








G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Wir sollten langsam einmal im Monat einen HT Tag einplanen...
> 
> Ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann der Roland auf die dunkle Seite der Macht kommt :-D



Ich war schon mal auf der dunklen Seite, konnte mich aber wieder zurück ins Licht holen. Aber ich bin wieder rückfällig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit Fraueneinstieg, das paßt zu dir...oder ists gar ein Kinderrad
> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an das was ich letztens besorgt hab
> Nur ist bei deinem die DDR Farbe net do schdeilisch...
> 
> ...



Eigentlich wollte ich das Ghost aber irgend einer aus dem Wichtelgeb. hat es mir vor der Nase weggeschnappt.
Musste mich dann mit diesem Rad in der Kombinatsfarbe Honeckerblau zufrieden geben. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Farbe roter Oktober


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> du bist so unglaublich roland
> ich hab ja gewusst, dass du deinen vorsatz net einhälst dir dieses jahr kein bike zu kaufen, aber dass es so schnell geht hätte ich net gedacht



Sag mal ich habe gehört das beim Jung. Abschied der Stacheldraht recht tief gespannt war.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Ghost aber irgend einer aus dem Wichtelgeb. hat es mir vor der Nase weggeschnappt.
> Musste mich dann mit diesem Rad in der Kombinatsfarbe Honeckerblau zufrieden geben. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Farbe roter Oktober



Tja da warste zu langsam, weil mit so´nem Ghost kannst schoh richtig gut Steine runter. Genau das richtige für die Fränkische







G.


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2013)

@RolandMC

Ich kann diesen HT Wahn, ehrlich gesagt, *nicht* nachvollziehen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tja da warste zu langsam, weil mit so´nem Ghost kannst schoh richtig gut Steine runter. Genau das richtige für die Fränkische
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 geiles Bild Jörg. GTSJörg als fränkischer Reiter.

p.s. Die Gobel ist etwas straff abgestimmt gibt sehr wenig Federweg frei.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC
> 
> Ich kann diesen HT Wahn, ehrlich gesagt, *nicht* nachvollziehen.



Ja stimmt schon und auch die Reifenwahl wird immer extremer.


----------



## S P (18. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, wobei sich der 2,5er Baron hinten gar nicht sooo schlecht gibt. Okay, Asphalt mag er net, und etwas schwer ist er auch.

Alternative?





Mit 1150g ja geradezu ein Fliegengewicht.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2013)

Mal locker 100g gespart.


S P schrieb:


> Stimmt, wobei sich der 2,5er Baron hinten gar nicht sooo schlecht gibt. Okay, Asphalt mag er net, und etwas schwer ist er auch.
> 
> Alternative?
> 
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2013)

Hat den Kaiser schon mal jemand gefahren? Wäre auch mal interessant nach dem Baron.


----------



## folienmaster (18. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tja da warste zu langsam, weil mit so´nem Ghost kannst schoh richtig gut Steine runter. Genau das richtige für die Fränkische
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub der Rahmen ist etwas zu gross!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Rahmen ist etwas zu gross!



Hauptsache neuer Trend 24Zoll Räder


An die ganzen Continetalprofis und Insider: Gibts jetzt eigentlich den Ramstein mal irgendwo zu kaufen

G.


----------



## folienmaster (18. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache neuer Trend 24Zoll Räder
> 
> 
> An die ganzen Continetalprofis und Insider: Gibts jetzt eigentlich den Ramstein mal irgendwo zu kaufen
> ...



Denke bei bike24 habe ich ihn gesehen.


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

jupp: http://www.bike24.de/p140312.html


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2013)

Der Rammstein is nix für dich, da musst nur die ganze schnell fahren.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache neuer Trend 24Zoll Räder
> 
> 
> An die ganzen Continetalprofis und Insider: Gibts jetzt eigentlich den Ramstein mal irgendwo zu kaufen
> ...


----------



## 0815p (19. Mai 2013)

martina u ich werden um 10.30 ab rotenb ne tour fohren


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2013)

So ein scheiss etz hab ich scho wandern  ausgmacht weil ich gedacht hab es fährt keiner


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> jupp: http://www.bike24.de/p140312.html



Danke. Ach, der heißt Kaiser Rammstein...ui teuer

 @rolandIBC: Der soll ja auch net für mich sein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2013)

Schon bestellt  Ist Black Chilli Combound jetzt weich oder hart??? 
Auf der Continentalseite steht nur larifari

PS: Der Reifen ist natürlich nicht für mich, ich brauch ja Reifen die auch beim schneller Fahren funktionieren

G.


----------



## rebirth (19. Mai 2013)

Ganz schö hart wenner weich iss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2013)

BCC ist die ffränkische Mischung für nassen Kalk



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schon bestellt  Ist Black Chilli Combound jetzt weich oder hart???
> Auf der Continentalseite steht nur larifari
> 
> PS: Der Reifen ist natürlich nicht für mich, ich brauch ja Reifen die auch beim schneller Fahren funktionieren
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (19. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden um 10.30 ab rotenb ne tour fohren



Ka Dsaid


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schon bestellt  Ist Black Chilli Combound jetzt weich oder hart???
> Auf der Continentalseite steht nur larifari
> 
> PS: Der Reifen ist natürlich nicht für mich, ich brauch ja Reifen die auch beim schneller Fahren funktionieren
> ...



ist ein weicher BCC, ähnlich wie die aktuellen Baron 2,5 BCC. Der fällt von der Breite her eher schmal aus, ist minimal schmaler als ein 2,5er Highroller, vergleichbar mit einem 2,5er Minion. 

Und der Rammstein funktioniert schon ganz gut beim schnell fahren


----------



## JulH (19. Mai 2013)

Ich werd morgen a rundn drehn. Will von Streitberg bis Gößwasta alle Trails abklappern, oda so viel wie möglich. 

Falls wer mitwill, werd so halb 9 an Matterhornparke sein. Schönwetterfahrer solln daham bleim


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und der Rammstein funktioniert schon ganz gut beim schnell fahren




Das war nur Anspielung an die schnellsten Fahrer die von Continental gesponsert werden....aber beim Rennen dann schwarz übermalte Maxxis fahren..hehe

Und auf den Reifentest in der letzten SportAuto wo sich die Continentalgummimischung auf der zweiten schnellen Runde von der Karkasse gelöst hat...tsss

G..


----------



## folienmaster (19. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen a rundn drehn. Will von Streitberg bis Gößwasta alle Trails abklappern, oda so viel wie möglich.
> 
> Falls wer mitwill, werd so halb 9 an Matterhornparke sein. Schönwetterfahrer solln daham bleim



Würde ja  gerne  mal mitfahren, aber  die Uhrzeiten hier im Forum sind

entweder viel zu früh oder wenn se passen, hat der Dicke keine Zeit oder

der verflixte Rücken streikt wieder!  
 @LB Jörg

Was du alles über Reifen weißt! Übermalte Maxxis geht ja gleich gar net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (20. Mai 2013)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## softlurch (20. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal ...


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2013)

werd morgen ab r-bühl um 15.15uhr starten


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal ...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war nur Anspielung an die schnellsten Fahrer die von Continental gesponsert werden....aber beim Rennen dann schwarz übermalte Maxxis fahren..hehe
> 
> Und auf den Reifentest in der letzten SportAuto wo sich die Continentalgummimischung auf der zweiten schnellen Runde von der Karkasse gelöst hat...tsss
> 
> G..



Übermalte Maxxis  Was es alles gibt.


----------



## folienmaster (20. Mai 2013)

Bis ich aufgestanden bin, war der Wurm schon weg! 

Habe dann Frühstück und Mittagessen zusammengefasst!


----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Habe dann Frühstück und Mittagessen zusammengefasst!


 

ist das nicht normal am Wochenende


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ist das nicht normal am Wochenende



Ne, älter Personen so wie ich unterscheiden die Auf steh Zeiten unter der Woche und am Wochenende nicht mehr.


----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, älter Personen so wie ich unterscheiden die Auf steh Zeiten unter der Woche und am Wochenende nicht mehr.


 

Verstehe - liegt an der senilen Bettflucht 

Ich muss am WE das arbeitstägliche Schlafdefizit aufholen 
und bin in manchen Nächten - janz infantil in´ner Disse abhotten


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> janz infantil in´ner Disse abhotten



ja. ja lang ists her, das war bei uns noch der Dorftanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage, wart ihr das WoEnd am Oko. Hat mir nur einer von einer älteren Männergruppe erzählt die da rumgeblödelt haben 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja. ja lang ists her, das war bei uns noch der Dorftanz.



.....und du warst der Dorfdepp! Den Dorftanz gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wart ihr das WoEnd am Oko. Hat mir nur einer von einer älteren Männergruppe erzählt die da rumgeblödelt haben
> 
> G.



Schon so mancher Krieg wurde durch Unbedacht ausgelöst


----------



## folienmaster (20. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wart ihr das WoEnd am Oko. Hat mir nur einer von einer älteren Männergruppe erzählt die da rumgeblödelt haben
> 
> G.



Ne!

War nur am Buchsta unterwegs!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .....und du warst der Dorfdepp! Den Dorftanz gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr



Volldepp


----------



## JansonJanson (21. Mai 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @Jan: Du bist der Beste! Du schaffst es doch immer wieder
> Wobei das "Coming out" nie mehr zu toppen sein wird!
> Es gibt doch scheinbar immernoch Leute welche dich nicht kennen und dich tatsächlich sllein an ihren PC lassen
> Bei mir würdest du nicht mal alleine aufs Klo gehen!



Das Outing war der teuflische Masterplan, haben auch schon wieder darüber sehr gelacht ... 
Ja ja, ich würde mich auch nicht alleine lassen ... habe immer meinen Freund der auf mich aufpasst


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Mai 2013)

Rahmenfarbe _»Hausmeisterkittelgrau«_, hier noch das passende  Oberteil.



RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich seit längerer Zeit über HT`s gelästert habe wurde es so langsam Zeit.
> ich hoffe ein gewisser HT Fahrer fühlt sich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, da er ja ein sehr änliches Bike fahren soll.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Rahmenfarbe _»Hausmeisterkittelgrau«_, hier noch das passende  Oberteil.



da hab ich genug rumliegen von den Dingern, sogar mit ähnlicher Füllung.


----------



## lowfat (21. Mai 2013)

ich habe große sympathie für diese Farbe. ich zeige euch später, warum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (21. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich habe große sympathie für diese Farbe. ich zeige euch später, warum...



Nein nicht wirklich  oder? 

Dann muss ich zum Fully wechseln, diese _»Hardtail-Mainstream-Kacke«_ ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2013)

Was hast du dir gekauft?



lowfat schrieb:


> ich habe große sympathie für diese Farbe. ich zeige euch später, warum...


----------



## fusion4life (21. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich  oder?
> 
> Dann muss ich zum Fully wechseln, diese _»Hardtail-Mainstream-Kacke«_ ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.


eben, der trend mit den hardtails geht auch wieder vorbei


----------



## lowfat (21. Mai 2013)

Ein Hardtail muss nicht mainstream sein. Aber Hausmeisterkittelgrau!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail muss nicht mainstream sein. Aber Hausmeisterkittelgrau!



Ich liebe deine Schutzbleche. Farbe ist genau passend.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich liebe deine Schutzbleche. Farbe ist genau passend.



Ich denke das sind Reifenwärmer wie in der Moto GP oder der Formel 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (21. Mai 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> eben, der trend mit den hardtails geht auch wieder vorbei


 
Wohl kaum 
 @lowfat 
Geile Schüssl


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke das sind Reifenwärmer wie in der Moto GP oder der Formel 1.



Reifenwärmer! Dann kämen sie ja direkt vom KaptainFR
Deswegen fährt der Martin so gut bergab.


----------



## JulH (23. Mai 2013)

Kann des sein dass die Stufe nachn blockmeer in Richtung hangkante neben der Bank höher geworden ist? 
Könnte die am Mo ned fahren


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Kann des sein dass die Stufe nachn blockmeer in Richtung hangkante neben der Bank höher geworden ist?
> Könnte die am Mo ned fahren



Hast wieder dein Scott Klapprad dabeigehabt


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Kann des sein dass die Stufe nachn blockmeer in Richtung hangkante neben der Bank höher geworden ist?
> Könnte die am Mo ned fahren



nein, bin sie am dienstag abend gfahren, ist unverändert


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Kann des sein dass die Stufe nachn blockmeer in Richtung hangkante neben der Bank höher geworden ist?
> Könnte die am Mo ned fahren



Meinst du diese hier?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2013)

Bin sie am Dienstag Nachmittag gefahren habs sogar gefilmt (zu  faul zum schneiden). War genauso hoch wie immer.

Das war am Dienstag vor einer Woche. Bin schon ganz wirr vor lauter nichtfahren.


----------



## JulH (23. Mai 2013)

Dann bin ich die vll doch noch ned mit mein alten Rad gefahrn. Oder ich hab irgendwas verkehrt gemacht.  
Oder die ist hydraulisch verstellbar.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Dann bin ich die vll doch noch ned mit mein alten Rad gefahrn. Oder ich hab irgendwas verkehrt gemacht.
> Oder die ist hydraulisch verstellbar.



Mach dir keine Gedanken, das ist ganz normal, in deinem Alter baut man kÃ¶rperlich und mental langsam ab â¦


----------



## microbat (23. Mai 2013)

...evtl. Luftdruck erhöhen...


(statt 0,8 mal 1,8 Bar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2013)

ich fohr morgen um 13.45uhr ab matterhornparke mitn master ceck-s,wenns ned pisst


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Dann bin ich die vll doch noch ned mit mein alten Rad gefahrn. Oder ich hab irgendwas verkehrt gemacht.
> Oder die ist hydraulisch verstellbar.


 
Des is doch a ganz neue "Reverb" Stufe...

Musst mal na Knopf zum Absenken suchn
  @peter metz
Schau ma mol wies Weeder werd...


----------



## JulH (23. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Gedanken, das ist ganz normal, in deinem Alter baut man körperlich und mental langsam ab


 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! 

Aber bisla hast recht. Ganz fit war ich da nimma, war da scho 7 stunden aufn Rad. Hab gedacht, ich fahr mal alle Trails zwischen Gasseldorf und Gößweinsta in einer Tour. Bis auf Muschelquelle leichter weg hab ich dann auch alle gemacht.
 Am Ende war ich dann von 9 bis 19 Uhr unterwegs und war dann a ganz schö fertig. Aber geil wars
Ne Begleidung zum blöd waafn hat halt noch gefehlt. Obwohl ma dann nie wieder hamkommen wärn, weil ich allans scho immer ewig an nassen schlüsselstellen rumprobiert hab.


----------



## folienmaster (23. Mai 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt!
> 
> Aber bisla hast recht. Ganz fit war ich da nimma, war da scho 7 stunden aufn Rad. Hab gedacht, ich fahr mal alle Trails zwischen Gasseldorf und Gößweinsta in einer Tour. Bis auf Muschelquelle leichter weg hab ich dann auch alle gemacht.
> Am Ende war ich dann von 9 bis 19 Uhr unterwegs und war dann a ganz schö fertig. Aber geil wars
> Ne Begleidung zum blöd waafn hat halt noch gefehlt. Obwohl ma dann nie wieder hamkommen wärn, weil ich allans scho immer ewig an nassen schlüsselstellen rumprobiert hab.



Hast doch den Wurm gefangen bzw dabei ghabt! 

Werds aber scho mal schaffen mitzufahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> jupp: http://www.bike24.de/p140312.html



Vollpfosten von bike24de, heut angekommen und normale komische Contis drinnen Gehen wohl wieder zurück

G.


----------



## folienmaster (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vollpfosten von bike24de, heut angekommen und normale komische Contis drinnen Gehen wohl wieder zurück
> 
> G.



Das ist mal blöd. 

Könnte nur mit Maxxis, Conti X-King und event. nen Michelin rock r in 2.4

dienen.  Anderes Thema welche Lyriks hast du eigentlich?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vollpfosten von bike24de, heut angekommen und normale komische Contis drinnen Gehen wohl wieder zurück
> 
> G.



*WAS*du willst Contis fahren


----------



## Milan0 (25. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> *WAS*du willst Contis fahren



Der aufmerksame Leser weiß, dass sie nicht für ihn sind 

Messe mal bitte die Breite auf Felge der Reifen, könnte ich mir als Hinterreifen vorstellen


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der aufmerksame Leser weiß, dass sie nicht für ihn sind
> 
> Messe mal bitte die Breite auf Felge der Reifen, könnte ich mir als Hinterreifen vorstellen



Leider hab ich nicht so viel Zeit wie all die Studierenden im Forum, deshalb sei es mir verziehen einmal nicht up to date zu sein.

Könnte ihn mir desto trotz aber auch als HR am Bagger vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der aufmerksame Leser weiß, dass sie nicht für ihn sind
> 
> Messe mal bitte die Breite auf Felge der Reifen, könnte ich mir als Hinterreifen vorstellen



Jaja, der Roland und sein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit
Wenn ich sie zurückschicke, dann kann ich sie natürlich nicht aufziehen. Ist ja so eine Banderole dran.

Recht weich der Reifen...wenn Maxxix draufstehen würde, dann könnt ich mir richtig vorstellen ihn zu fahren Erinnert mich stark an den HighRoller SlowReezeey 40a.

G.


----------



## 0815p (25. Mai 2013)

wolfi, hier des vid hab ich gmeint vom daniel u co 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28656


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vollpfosten von bike24de, heut angekommen und normale komische Contis drinnen Gehen wohl wieder zurück
> 
> G.



Banderole? Baron bekommen?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja, der Roland und sein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit
> Wenn ich sie zurückschicke, dann kann ich sie natürlich nicht aufziehen. Ist ja so eine Banderole dran.
> 
> Recht weich der Reifen...wenn Maxxix draufstehen würde, dann könnt ich mir richtig vorstellen ihn zu fahren Erinnert mich stark an den HighRoller SlowReezeey 40a.
> ...



Streich doch das Conti durch und schreib Maxxis drauf dann hast du sogar einen Prototypen.


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2013)

FirstRide sozusagen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Banderole? Baron bekommen?



Nö, steht schon Kaiser drauf und Projekt und so Zeug, aber die wesentlich Beschriftung fehlt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

Was fehlt denn? Sag jetzt nicht "Made in Germany"


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Was fehlt denn? Sag jetzt nicht "Made in Germany"



Die Beschriftung die dem Modell den Namen gibt. Sollte ja für jemanden sein der sich diese Musik gibt

G.


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

Mach doch mal a Buidl!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Mach doch mal a Buidl!



Hab´se schoh wieder eingepackt. Wobei sie sich am Ht schon gut machen würden Aber da sind ja jetzt nagelneue HighRoller 1 drauf...falls ihr das nächste mal alle mit dem HT kommt

G.


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

Meh 
Solang es da oben schneit, komm ich nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Des sagst du nur weil du die neuen langsamen fränkischen Verttrails noch net kennst 

G.


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung die dem Modell den Namen gibt. Sollte ja für jemanden sein der sich diese Musik gibt
> 
> G.


 

Wegen Namensrechten wird es von Conti nur den "Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt" geben und keinen wo "Rammstein" draussteht...

ach ja - RAMMSTEIN beim downchill =


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Wegen Namensrechten wird es von Conti nur den "Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt" geben und keinen wo "Rammstein" draussteht...



Huh?  Quelle?


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2013)

so habe ich zumindest den Händler meines vertrauens verstanden




war am Freitag Handschuhe kaufen und beim rausgehen "stolperten" wir noch über den Kaiser und unterhielten uns drüber


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Wegen Namensrechten wird es von Conti nur den "Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt" geben und keinen wo "Rammstein" draussteht...
> 
> ach ja - RAMMSTEIN beim downchill =



Dann sollte man das auch nicht auf dem Verkaufsbild so abbilden und ihn in der so benennen Mal schauen was sie sagen wenn ich dazuschreib "Entspricht nicht dem bestellten Artikel"

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. Mai 2013)

@_RolandMC_
Wie groß hastn dein Rahmen bestellt??
Ich nehme an in 16"

Is aber schon arg kurz der Rahmen wenn ich mir die Reach und Stack Werte so anschau

Im Grunde zielmich ähnliche Geo wie das CT nur 20mm längere Kettenstreben und ein längeres Sitzrohr...

Wär scho net schlecht, aber eigentlich zu Speziell ums nur für BBS zu nehmen
Jens hatte die Idee auch gleich nach dem Lago Urlaub


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des sagst du nur weil du die neuen langsamen fränkischen Verttrails noch net kennst
> 
> G.


 Freu mich schon auf die langsamen HT Verttrails.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf die langsamen HT Verttrails.



Eine Stelle vom Trail geht noch net..hat aber ansich nix mit Können zu tun...muß ich erst umlegen und wenn dann der Schnee weg ist, dann legmer mal wieder los

G.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_
> Wie groß hastn dein Rahmen bestellt??
> Ich nehme an in 16"
> 
> ...



ja 16" Sitzrohr ist glaube ich 405 mm. Der Reachwert ist länger als beim Helius. Lenkwinkel bei mir +-64° mit 160er Gabel.
Aber am Mittwoch kommt ja erst mal der Bagger.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine Stelle vom Trail geht noch net..hat aber ansich nix mit Können zu tun...muß ich erst umlegen und wenn dann der Schnee weg ist, dann legmer mal wieder los
> 
> G.



ja verdammt, es ist Mai und ihr habt wieder Schnee, was ist nur los mit euch!


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja 16" Sitzrohr ist glaube ich 405 mm. Der Reachwert ist länger als beim Helius. Lenkwinkel bei mir +-64° mit 160er Gabel.
> Aber am Mittwoch kommt ja erst mal der Bagger.


 
Hmm, um annähernd an die Werte meiner Fanes zu kommen wär ein 20" nötig... Das hat aber dann ein zu langes Sitzrohr...

Naja, du hast ja keine so langen Beine, da wird der flache SW kein so großes Problem darstellen..

Naja, bin gespannt was du da so baust


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

ich will ja kein Fanes, im Gegenteil ich Verkauf gerade einen Rahmen. ist doch ein HT nicht vergleichbar mit deinem Fanes.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmm, um annähernd an die Werte meiner Fanes zu kommen wär ein 20" nötig... Das hat aber dann ein zu langes Sitzrohr...
> 
> Naja, du hast ja keine so langen Beine, da wird der flache SW kein so großes Problem darstellen..
> 
> Naja, bin gespannt was du da so baust


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Mai 2013)

Aber der Wohlfühlfaktor beim draufsetze...

Klar, der Reach und Stack verändert sich beim Fully beim draufsetzen...
Hatte ich zuerst nicht bedacht
Also sollte der 18" Rahmen doch funktionieren...
Bleibt noch der Flache SW

Naja als überübernächstes Projekt behalt ichs mal im Hinterkopf

War mir klar, dass du dein bestes Bike verkaufst


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2013)

Sind doch alle beste Bikes.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Aber der Wohlfühlfaktor beim draufsetze...
> 
> Klar, der Reach und Stack verändert sich beim Fully beim draufsetzen...
> Hatte ich zuerst nicht bedacht
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Mai 2013)

da wird der andi sich aber freuen..^^


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. Mai 2013)

Kann man sich euch mal anschließen?


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

Jo. Treffpunkt Sonntags 10:00 im wirtshaus


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Klar, der Reach und Stack verändert sich beim Fully beim draufsetzen...
> Hatte ich zuerst nicht bedacht
> Also sollte der 18" Rahmen doch funktionieren...
> Bleibt noch der Flache SW



Du meinst beim HT?

Ich tu mir da auch immer schwer mit einem Geo-Vergleich. Keine Ahnung um wie viel ein HT Rahmen länger wird wenn die Gabel in den SAG geht. Bei einem Cotic hab ich mir das mal durchrechnen lassen aber es war trotzdem ca. 2+cm zu kurz. Die Variante mit zu langem Sitzrohr wäre noch 1 cm zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## folienmaster (28. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jo. Treffpunkt Sonntags 10:00 im wirtshaus



Da bin ich noch nicht wach! 

Könnt man den Wirtshaustermin auf 12 legen, da könnt ich wieder

Frühstück und Mittagessen zamfassen!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2013)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Kann man sich euch mal anschließen?



Hi, du bist aus dem Raum Ansbach? Dann wärst du im Nürnberger Fred besser aufgehoben. Zu uns ist es schon etwas weit.
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. Mai 2013)

Ich will aber Fränkische fahren, ist besser und schöner, wurscht obs weiter ist  Also Sonntag 10 Uhr, nehme an in Leutenbach gibt es nur ein Wirtshaus


----------



## rebirth (28. Mai 2013)

Ne schmarrn.. sonntag regnets doch. Außerdem fährt hier doch fast keiner mehr.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Mai 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Du meinst beim HT?
> 
> Ich tu mir da auch immer schwer mit einem Geo-Vergleich. Keine Ahnung um wie viel ein HT Rahmen länger wird wenn die Gabel in den SAG geht. Bei einem Cotic hab ich mir das mal durchrechnen lassen aber es war trotzdem ca. 2+cm zu kurz. Die Variante mit zu langem Sitzrohr wäre noch 1 cm zu kurz gewesen.


 

Ne beim Fully hab ich gemeint...
Aber jetzt wo ichs mir nochmal genau überlege ändert sich der wert im Stehen ja kaum...
Im Sitzen wird der Reach etwas kürzer durch das weitere Einfedern der Hinterhand.


Beim HT wird er ja länger aber auch net viel...

Denk aber das ist fast zu vernachlässigen...

man man man...
Müsst ich mal bei meinem CT mit der langen Gabel messen, wo ich hinkomm...

Naja im Grunde wurscht, hab eh genug Fahrräder


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ne beim Fully hab ich gemeint...
> Aber jetzt wo ichs mir nochmal genau überlege ändert sich der wert im Stehen ja kaum...
> Im Sitzen wird der Reach etwas kürzer durch das weitere Einfedern der Hinterhand.



Kommt eben darauf an, wie man das Fahrwerkssetup eingestellt hat. Ich habs im Stehen so eingestellt, dass es hinten weiter in den SAG geht. Bergab ist es dann ausgeglichener, denn da muss es ja passen.


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2013)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Ich will aber Fränkische fahren, ist besser und schöner, wurscht obs weiter ist  Also Sonntag 10 Uhr, nehme an in Leutenbach gibt es nur ein Wirtshaus



kannst gerne mitfohrn, nur des wochend bin ich im ausland, aber nächstes ,wenns wetter passt, dann gerne, wir zwei kennen uns ja, waren mal am tiergarden zusammen radeln ( grosse gruppe), wo du dir die schulder aua gmacht hast


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2013)

Seit wann is der Gardasee Ausland



peter metz schrieb:


> kannst gerne mitfohrn, nur des wochend bin ich im ausland, aber nächstes ,wenns wetter passt, dann gerne, wir zwei kennen uns ja, waren mal am tiergarden zusammen radeln ( grosse gruppe), wo du dir die schulder aua gmacht hast


----------



## lowfat (28. Mai 2013)

oh wei, schon wieder Gardasee. Lauter langweilige trails


----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> oh wei, schon wieder Gardasee. Lauter langweilige trails



Stimmt alles Kindergarten.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kannst gerne mitfohrn, nur des wochend bin ich im ausland, aber nächstes ,wenns wetter passt, dann gerne, wir zwei kennen uns ja, waren mal am tiergarden zusammen radeln ( grosse gruppe), wo du dir die schulder aua gmacht hast



Du musst mich verwechseln, die Schulter hab ich mir in AN am Dirtpark vor über 10 Jahren zerschossen nicht im Tiergarten  Macht ihr mal nur ohne mich weiter, danke und gruß


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Mai 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kannst gerne mitfohrn, nur des wochend bin ich im ausland, aber nächstes ,wenns wetter passt, dann gerne, wir zwei kennen uns ja, waren mal am tiergarden zusammen radeln ( grosse gruppe), wo du dir die schulder aua gmacht hast



des war der Sideshowbob, der war ja auch gelegentlich beim Pizzaplaudern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Macht ihr mal nur ohne mich weiter



Wassn jetzt los?


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Mai 2013)

Das Sommerwetter schlägt auf das Gemüt. 

Vor allem passend zum langen Wochenende(man sieht gut wann man arbeiten muss und wann nicht):


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wassn jetzt los?


 

Wer net will der hat anscheinend schon

Wer mit unserm fränggischn Humor net zurecht kommt hat eh kann Spaß dabei
  @_xTr3Me_

Jaa 

Ein glück fahr ich in die Schweiz...
Nur da wird's Wetter auch net viel besser


----------



## folienmaster (29. Mai 2013)

Oder das Wirtshaus hat Ihn verschreckt. 

Ich verkauf jetzt meine Fahrradklamotten, denn ich brauch ja bloß ne 

Badehose!  Vielleicht finde ich ja noch ne Badekappe mit Blumen, um

doch ein wenig Sonne und Sommerstimmung reinzubringen.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Mai 2013)

Neoprenanzug wär passender


----------



## folienmaster (29. Mai 2013)

Des is dann wie mit den Bikeklamotten der Dicke passt net rein.  

Was wir schon gelacht haben über 3 oder 4xl ! Da hat vielleicht einer

mit 1.90m und 65 kg reingepasst!


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2013)

ich könnte ´ne Umschulung zum Paddler anbieten 
und 
immerhin sind die Temperaturen wieder zweistellig (tagsüber + über 0°C)


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> des war der Sideshowbob, der war ja auch gelegentlich beim Pizzaplaudern



stimmt


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Mai 2013)

So jetzt muss ich halt mal das mit dem Wetter klären.
Der Oland ko ja widder amol ned Bigen. Und immer wenn des asu is dudder immer sein Leudnbocher Regndanz aufführn. Blus hodders desmol aweng übertribn, waller zusätzlich nu an rodn Hahn um Middernachd im Leudnbocher Brunna erträngt hot.
Bei mir auf Sylt scheint übrigens die Sunna und a bor Treppn homs a sogor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2013)

morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Matterhornparke Standarttour.
Tempo langsam, Bike HT, erste Tour
 @breyer Orsch.


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

Um ein haar wär ich drauf reingefallen @RolandMC


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Um ein haar wär ich drauf reingefallen @RolandMC



Ne ernst ist meine erste Tour, und gleich mit dem Bagger.


----------



## folienmaster (29. Mai 2013)

Die Zeiten sin in dem fränkischen Forum einfach bescheiden! 

Um 11 hab i nuch an Termin. Aber wird heuer scho noch mal funktionieren

die Fränkische unischer zu machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2013)

Stimmt...die fangen immer schon an zu fahren da ist noch nichtmal der Toatster wach
Aber in der Fränkischen ticken die Uhren eh rückwärts...alle wieder mit Ht´s...oh mei...aber dann groß mit Plaste daherkommen  

G.


----------



## folienmaster (29. Mai 2013)

Zur Not kann ich ja mal auf Neusorg ausweichen und ne Runde im

Fichtelgebirge drehen.   Mein Copperhead hält glaub ich so rumgehopse 

net lang aus., besonders wenn der Dicke draufsitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt...die fangen immer schon an zu fahren da ist noch nichtmal der Toatster wach
> Aber in der Fränkischen ticken die Uhren eh rückwärts...alle wieder mit Ht´s...oh mei...aber dann groß mit Plaste daherkommen
> 
> G.


t d

Seit heute ist unterwegs von der Insel. Plaste ist doch moden also ein Fortschritt


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sin in dem fränkischen Forum einfach bescheiden!
> 
> Um 11 hab i nuch an Termin. Aber wird heuer scho noch mal funktionieren
> 
> die Fränkische unischer zu machen.



Klappt schon mal
Der frühe Vogel fällt vom Rad.


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Um 11 hab i nuch an Termin



wer macht auch am feiertag termine?


----------



## folienmaster (29. Mai 2013)

Ich !!!! 
 @RolandMC

Hauptsache du läßt den Wurm schlafen!


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

kommt eigentlich noch wer morgen?


----------



## microbat (29. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> kommt eigentlich noch wer morgen?


 

Ab Matterhorn zur nächtlichen Stunde 10 auf´m feuchten Kalk rumflitschen?


----------



## rebirth (29. Mai 2013)

da is net viel stein. aber schlammig wirds bestimmt.. 
(ich weiß aber noch net ob ich morgen fahren KANN)


----------



## novita (31. Mai 2013)

Servusla mideinander
Mir wurde euer thread zugetragen da ich in der fränkischen schweiz eine  "enduro" tur suche mit maximalen trail anteil . Ich bin zwar des öfteren in der fränkischen aber ausser frankenweg find ich keine tur mit mal mehr als 70% trailanteil.
Wer kann mir da ein paar tips geben ?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2013)

novita schrieb:


> Servusla mideinander
> Mir wurde euer thread zugetragen da ich in der fränkischen schweiz eine  "enduro" tur suche mit maximalen trail anteil . Ich bin zwar des öfteren in der fränkischen aber ausser frankenweg find ich keine tur mit mal mehr als 70% trailanteil.
> Wer kann mir da ein paar tips geben ?


Hast du ein Gps? Dann könnte ich was schicken. Beschreibung ist mit den tausend Waldkreuzungen immer so eine Sache.
Plan B: Einfach mal mitfahren.
Gruß


----------



## novita (31. Mai 2013)

Nö leider noch kein gps gerät  aber wenn ihr mal nen ausritt macht komm ich gern mal mit . Ich komm aus erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. Mai 2013)

novita schrieb:


> Ich komm aus erlangen


Es könnerd schlimma sa!
Ansonsdn einfach amol midkumma.


----------



## gandi85 (1. Juni 2013)

Sacht a mal, was denn hier los. 2 wochen Vinschgau und Gardasee, ein einziger tröpfeltag und jetzt komm ich ned mal trockenen fusses in meine wohnung weil die einfahrt unter wasser steht. Heizung im Juni aufdrehen ist auch a komische sach.

Würd die woche gern mal wieder mitfahrn. 
Bin mir die woche am gardasee mit meinem 26er Bike fast wie ein exot vorgekommen. Würd auch gern mal wieder mit normalen leuten fahren, die sich ned permanent über die elektrolytkonzentration in ihrer trinkflasche unterhalten...


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2013)

Dann must du in einen anderen Fred.
Hier verkehren nur Spitzensportler.



gandi85 schrieb:


> Sacht a mal, was denn hier los. 2 wochen Vinschgau und Gardasee, ein einziger tröpfeltag und jetzt komm ich ned mal trockenen fusses in meine wohnung weil die einfahrt unter wasser steht. Heizung im Juni aufdrehen ist auch a komische sach.
> 
> Würd die woche gern mal wieder mitfahrn.
> Bin mir die woche am gardasee mit meinem 26er Bike fast wie ein exot vorgekommen. Würd auch gern mal wieder mit normalen leuten fahren, die sich ned permanent über die elektrolytkonzentration in ihrer trinkflasche unterhalten...


----------



## gandi85 (1. Juni 2013)

Alles klar 
Deine bremse war schwerer als die meisten bikes die da rumrollen. Aber vinschgau war geil, genau meins. Früh a tour nachmittags gondel. Aber halt alles ohne schlüsselstellen.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Deine bremse war schwerer als die meisten bikes die da rumrollen. Aber vinschgau war geil, genau meins. Früh a tour nachmittags gondel. Aber halt alles ohne schlüsselstellen.



da seit ihr blos die falschen trails gefahren, gibt schon einiges mit Stellen.


----------



## lowfat (1. Juni 2013)

rolandmc schrieb:


> dann must du in einen anderen fred.
> Hier verkehren nur spitzensportler.


----------



## rebirth (1. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hier verkehren nur Spitzensportler.



eindeutig zweideutig..


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2013)

wenns morgen früh nicht regnet fahr ich um 10.00 uhr was ab leutenbach.


----------



## S P (1. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenns morgen früh nicht regnet...



Der war gut. Selten so gelacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Juni 2013)

aber echt.. ^^ 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjErH4_1fks"]Steel Shaft Vs Carbon Fiber Shaft - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## S P (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab's schon immer geahnt, dass MTB Carbon Rahmen geflochten werden.


----------



## Cellini (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenns morgen früh nicht regnet fahr ich um 10.00 uhr was ab leutenbach.



Sieht leider gar nicht gut aus


----------



## folienmaster (2. Juni 2013)

Bei mir in BT hat es 9,5 Grad und irgendwo scheint bestimmt die Sonne !


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

ja so richtig toll ists nicht, werde auch noch warten und ein Regenfenster suchen.
Wollte heute eigentlich mit dem Zitronenfalter raus.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

@RolandMC: Was wog der Rahmen denn einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Was wog der Rahmen denn einzeln?



1503g


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

Ein Delta von 1,1 Kg zum Schwein.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

Schwein > Schmetterling...


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

Willste etwa damit andeuten, dass das Schwein zu dick ist?


----------



## microbat (2. Juni 2013)

wie - wiegt die fette Sau 2,6 Kg


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Schwein > Schmetterling...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 1503g



Also einen Carbonrahme über 1.5kg hätte ich mitr net gekauft...1.499Kg wäre meine Grenze 

Hier der Stein wir bei unserer nächsten Tour drin sein, allerdings beim Hochfahren...aber perfekt für Hts







G.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

Easy going..


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

1


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

Hab Gott sei dank einen Winkelsteuersatz drinnen. Da müssts scho gehn.
Endlich ein gestochen scharfes Bild von Dir. Bist du hübscher geworden?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also einen Carbonrahme über 1.5kg hätte ich mitr net gekauft...1.499Kg wäre meine Grenze
> 
> Hier der Stein wir bei unserer nächsten Tour drin sein, allerdings beim Hochfahren...aber perfekt für Hts
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ....
> Endlich ein gestochen scharfes Bild von Dir. Bist du hübscher geworden?




Noch hübscher wie eh geht doch garnet. Aber durch die fehlende Sonne nur etwas weißer im Gesicht

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab Gott sei dank einen Winkelsteuersatz drinnen. Da müssts scho gehn.
> Endlich ein gestochen scharfes Bild von Dir. Bist du hübscher geworden?


Das wäre bei dir auch besser, wenn auf deinen Bildern deine Rübe bzw. zumindest dein Gesicht fehlen würde.
Beim DingsbumsJörg ist es allerdings schade!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das wäre bei dir auch besser, wenn auf deinen Bildern deine Rübe bzw. zumindest dein Gesicht fehlen würde.
> Beim DingsbumsJörg ist es allerdings schade!



*Dein * Gesicht wird gleich geschwollen sein.


----------



## fusion4life (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also einen Carbonrahme über 1.5kg hätte ich mitr net gekauft...1.499Kg wäre meine Grenze
> 
> Hier der Stein wir bei unserer nächsten Tour drin sein, allerdings beim Hochfahren...aber perfekt für Hts
> 
> ...


dein gesicht schaut ziemlich erschreckt aus so mit dem aufgerissenen mund


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

Ich rufe nur gerade ein juhuuu und das schaut von der Seite halt so aus 

G.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

@MP3Jörg: Was ist denn mit dem Rest des Fotos passiert? Warst wieder schneller wie die Verschlusszeit unterwegs?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @MP3Jörg: Was ist denn mit dem Rest des Fotos passiert? Warst wieder schneller wie die Verschlusszeit unterwegs?



Ne, der Stefan hat halt 2 Hintereinander gemacht, aber net nachgezogen. Drum war ich halt beim 2ten nimmer ganz drauf, aber dafür viel Wald rechts







G.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juni 2013)

So ein nasser Fels.. und dann auch noch mit Maxxis


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, der Stefan hat halt 2 Hintereinander gemacht, aber net nachgezogen. Drum war ich halt beim 2ten nimmer ganz drauf, aber dafür viel Wald rechts



Jaja, die Schuld immer den Anderen zuweisen. 
War doch nur wieder eine völlig »kopflose« Aktion  gibs halt einfach zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (2. Juni 2013)

Jetzt is der schwarze Mann schon in der Fränkischen Abteilung gelandet! 

Weiss einer wann der Regen mal Pause macht!  

Ansonsten meld ich mich bei irgendeinen Wassersportverein an.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also einen Carbonrahme über 1.5kg hätte ich mitr net gekauft...1.499Kg wäre meine Grenze
> 
> Hier der Stein wir bei unserer nächsten Tour drin sein, allerdings beim Hochfahren...aber perfekt für Hts
> 
> ...


Feiner Stein! Da hätte ich was auf meinem hometrail für Dich 
An solchen Stellen hilft's, wenn wenn der Kopf mal kurzzeitig ausser Betrieb ist.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 1503g


da musst Du wohl 4g Fasern wieder abwickeln, um unter 1,5kg zu kommen.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Feiner Stein! Da hätte ich was auf meinem hometrail für Dich [...}



Die _Rothsche Gedächtniskante_?


----------



## HTWolfi (2. Juni 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Feiner Stein! Da hätte ich was auf meinem hometrail für Dich



Ich glaub wir müssen mal zum Jörg ins Bikebouldergebiet fahren. 
Dann würdest du bei dem Bild nicht von Stein reden, sondern von Steinchen bzw. großer Kiesel.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen mal zum Jörg ins Bikebouldergebiet fahren



wann? bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (2. Juni 2013)

ich glaub da müssen wir noch bis august warten bis im fichtelgebirge kein schnee mehr liegt


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

Dann fällt vermutlich schon wieder der erste Schnee im Bichtelgefirge...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

Oh mei, ich glaub ich sollte hier nichts mehr posten...oder ist euch allen zu langeweilig...oder seit ihr von Wassermassen eingeschlossen die von uns zu euch in die Fränkische rüberlaufen
Aber heut ist ja schon der letzte Regentag und ihr dürft wieder raus auf die Trails

Fahrt ihr jetzt wirklich alle nur noch Ht...dann muß ich ja zu üben damit anfangen



G.


----------



## S P (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, ich glaub ich sollte hier nichts mehr posten...



Zumindest keine _trockenen _Trails! Das ist aktuell ein ziemliches Reizthema.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Zumindest keine _trockenen _Trails! Das ist aktuell ein ziemliches Reizthema.



Ob die Trails trocken sind oder naß ist bei uns eigentlicjn zur Zeit egal. Solangs dauernaß ist und die Temperauren so angenehm kühl sind, grippen die wie bei Trockenheit...
Abgesehen davon fahren wir ja noch MAXXIS Reifen, also ist das eh kein Problem

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

Meine MAXXIS waren heute echt gut war selbst erstaunt.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> heute



warst jetzt doch unterwegs!? Wie fliegt der schmetterling?


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr jetzt wirklich alle nur noch Ht...
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Never!  Eher bleibt der Erdkern stehen und Leutenbach wird Hauptstadt


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen mal zum Jörg ins Bikebouldergebiet fahren.


Das ist überfällig. Ich war gefühlte Jahrzehnte nicht mehr im Wichtelgebirge. Der Jörg hat nur zu so komischen Zeiten Zeit zu fahren (ja blöder Satz, ich weiss!)


----------



## Cellini (2. Juni 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen mal zum Jörg ins Bikebouldergebiet fahren.
> Dann würdest du bei dem Bild nicht von Stein reden, sondern von Steinchen bzw. großer Kiesel.



Bitte Bescheid geben, da würd ich auch mal gerne mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2013)

Wird ein Tag unter der Woche sein, da hat ja wieder keiner Zeit von euch.
Ich hoffe, wir bekommen schnell ein Visum ins grenznahe Gebiet.


----------



## folienmaster (3. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wird ein Tag unter der Woche sein, da hat ja wieder keiner Zeit von euch.
> Ich hoffe, wir bekommen schnell ein Visum ins grenznahe Gebiet.



Da habe ich kein Problem! Werde mir die Zeit nehmen. 

Übersetzer werden wir doch hoffentlich gestellt bekommen, sollten wir

das oberpfälzische Gebiet tangieren!  Aber bis dato bin ich mit meinen

Nachbarn immer auskommen!


----------



## gandi85 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ein Jahr in Weiden gewohnt, würd mich als Übersetzer anbieten.
Und kleiner Tip, wenn man gar nix mehr checkt einfach "Prost" sagen, da steigen sie meist drauf ein


----------



## 0815p (3. Juni 2013)

werd mitttwoch ab 15.45 klumpentour machen ab behr mühl


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mitttwoch ab 15.45 klumpentour machen ab behr mühl



Wie jeds mol... Wenn ich a Stund era Feierabend machen kann bin ich dabei... 
Standard Parkplatz B -Mühl?


----------



## Axalp (6. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mitttwoch ab 15.45 klumpentour machen ab behr mühl



Ich würd' Sonnag ab 10.00 Uhr R-Bühl die üblichen Verdächtigen usw. fahren.

Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen.


----------



## fusion4life (6. Juni 2013)

fährt heut jmd was?egal wo, egal wann, ich wär dabei ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> fährt heut jmd was?egal wo, egal wann, ich wär dabei ;-)


Ja um Leutenbach rum. Wennsd Lust hast ruf an.


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd' Sonnag ab 10.00 Uhr R-Bühl die üblichen Verdächtigen usw. fahren.
> 
> Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen.



wenns wetter hält bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2013)

@wolfi
morgen um 1400uhr stb geht klar, ob master dabei is, endscheitet sich morgen früh, ansonsten komm ich allans, dann evt um 13.30uhr, sag dir aber per sms bescheid


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @wolfi
> morgen um 1400uhr stb geht klar, ob master dabei is, endscheitet sich morgen früh, ansonsten komm ich allans, dann evt um 13.30uhr, sag dir aber per sms bescheid




Wär a dabai...

1400 wär mir aber lieber...
Sonst artet´s nach der Erbat wieder in Hektik aus


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2013)

gut , mach mer 1400uhr, und wie gehts dei haxn


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Juni 2013)

Haxn opti... Hab gestern scho dacht des werd schlimmer...

In die Schultern hob ich mehra Musklkater

Muss unbedingt öfter längere Distanzn fahren...
Da hab ich noch weng a defizit

Sonst komm ich meistens net über die 2 Stunden Fahrzeit naus...


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Haxn opti... Hab gestern scho dacht des werd schlimmer...
> 
> In die Schultern hob ich mehra Musklkater
> 
> ...



in den schultern


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> in den schultern



Keine Ahnung was ich da gestern gmacht hab





Kaum wäscht ma die reusn mal, is wieder Ruhe im Karton

Glaub ich hau mir mal a Dösla Brunox in Rucksack...
Und wenns knerzt werd gschmiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (6. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut , mach mer 1400uhr



check


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Kein wunder das nix mehr zamm geht bei der geheimhaltung und den unmöglichen zeiten


----------



## S P (7. Juni 2013)

Das Problem liegt ja dann wohl eindeutig bei dir.


----------



## gandi85 (7. Juni 2013)

Morgen würd ich gern was fahren. Evtl. Kalchreuth??? Bin aber auch bei was anderem dabei. Zeitl. so gegen 11???


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Morgen würd ich gern was fahren. Evtl. Kalchreuth??? Bin aber auch bei was anderem dabei. Zeitl. so gegen 11???



Fahren wir morgen Kalchreuth, Andi1 ist auch dabei. 11.00 Uhr wäre O.K. Treffpunkt wo?
Rebith du kommst auch oder?


----------



## fusion4life (7. Juni 2013)

fusion kommt wieder zonenschein stellt produktion ein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/07/flut-2013-das-aus-fuer-die-bike-marke-zonenschein/


----------



## gandi85 (7. Juni 2013)

11 uhr kalchi, optimal. Kennst du den kreisverkehrparkplatz bei den wildpferden?


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

mein dad braucht ne neue karre. wenn ich morgen nicht mit zum "autoschauen" muss dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> 11 uhr kalchi, optimal. Kennst du den kreisverkehrparkplatz bei den wildpferden?



Nein, ich kenne den Obi Kreisverkehr, die scharfe Rechtskurfe vor der Brücke wo links ein Parkplatz ist.


----------



## gandi85 (7. Juni 2013)

Honda kann ich empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (7. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Morgen würd ich gern was fahren. Evtl. Kalchreuth??? Bin aber auch bei was anderem dabei. Zeitl. so gegen 11???


schade, das klappt bei mir nicht. wäre ja quasi ein heimspiel...


----------



## gandi85 (7. Juni 2013)

Schade, jeden weg kenn ich nãmlich auch noch ned. Hãtt mich mal interessiert, wo du da noch rumfãhrst.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Schade, jeden weg kenn ich nãmlich auch noch ned. Hãtt mich mal interessiert, wo du da noch rumfãhrst.



Vielleicht kenn ich ja noch ein wenig z.b. meine "Gedächtniskante"


----------



## gandi85 (7. Juni 2013)

Kommst du mitm bagger???


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Kommst du mitm bagger???


*Entweder*



*oder*


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

Leuchtet das Nachts 



RolandMC schrieb:


> *Entweder*




G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

Ist das neueste vom neusten, man spart sich Nachts beim Nightride die Lampe, wenn man das auf die Jahre hochrechnet ist das Bike geschenkt.
Da ich meine Bikes alle sehr lange fahre rechnet die Farbe gelb sich für mich.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist das neueste vom neusten, man spart sich Nachts beim Nightride die Lampe, wenn man das auf die Jahre hochrechnet ist das Bike geschenkt.
> Da ich meine Bikes alle sehr lange fahre rechnet die Farbe gelb sich für mich.



Ich glaub das blendet eher und man braucht eine noch hellere Lampe um das gleiche wie die Anderen zu sehen
Aber wenn dus Nachts mal versehentlich im Wald liegen läßt, dann findest es recht schnell wieder

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

Ich oder der Förster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)




----------



## folienmaster (7. Juni 2013)

Bei der Farbe strahlt der Fahrer auch irgendwann!


----------



## fusion4life (7. Juni 2013)

des is des neueste vomneuesten des bike lädt sich mit licht auf und leuchtet dann im dunkeln.wie früher diese mond und sterne aufkleber die dann auch im dunkeln geleuchtet ham


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juni 2013)

Gibts ja net, vor 4-5 Wochen noch "dieses jahr kein neues bike" und jetzt gleich zwei neue Räder  - aber das HT wäre im Moment für mich auch das HT der Wahl. Hast du es mit dem 64° Angleset aufgebaut?


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2013)

@S.P
martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30uhr starten,


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @S.P
> martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30uhr behringersmühl starten, richtung pottensta (orschtrail usw)




Wenns mein Magen besser geht bin i a dabai...
Schaut aber im Moment net danach aus

Sag morgen früh bescheid falls ich mitkomm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2013)

mach an gscheiden einlauf, dan werds besser


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juni 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Bei der Farbe strahlt der Fahrer auch irgendwann!



Gelb ist geil


----------



## S P (7. Juni 2013)

Hat er ja heut schon - von oben rein.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hat er ja heut schon - von oben rein.



Ah, drum finder er gelb geil 

G.


----------



## OldSchool (7. Juni 2013)

Roland scho wieder im Kaufrausch. Da is mer mal a paar Tage weg und dann das.Tststs....


----------



## S P (7. Juni 2013)

@gstjörg: das war auch Dampfti bezogen. Der weiß schon, worum es geht.


----------



## lowfat (7. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Leuchtet das Nachts
> G.


Yoghurtbecher mit Augenkrebspotential


----------



## Höfbert (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn mich morgen jemand aus Nürnberg mim Auto aufliest, komm ich überall hin mit.


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Frag ma  @flachmaennchen ^^
  @Chrisinger @simatt  @chrissyk69 was gehtn bei euch?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> @gstjörg: das war auch Dampfti bezogen. Der weiß schon, worum es geht.



Ihr fahrt bestimmt a richtich scheene Tour und meinereiner liegt daham und freggd halbad... :-(
Warn wohl gestern die vorboten zu ner Grippe *grrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt bestimmt a richtich scheene Tour und meinereiner liegt daham und freggd halbad... :-(
> Warn wohl gestern die vorboten zu ner Grippe *grrr*



ja, war super tour heut, hast was verpasst, gute besserung


----------



## rebirth (8. Juni 2013)

@_RolandMC_ schau mal deine mails nach. hab bei der ersten nen fehler bekommen... Hast du "beide" bilder?
 @gandi85 hast du das nomad schonmal (bergab) gefahren?


----------



## gandi85 (8. Juni 2013)

heute geile tour. endlich zwei gelbe bikes, auch wenn eins schon bissl ausgeblichen ist.

der andi1 kriegt beim nächsten mal an roten Luftballon an Lenker, dann findet man ihn leichter...

 @Dampfsti: kurrier dich gescheit aus, meine Schwester hats bissl auf die leichte Schulter genommen, jetzt liegt sie seit Sonntag vor 2 Wochen flach. der Virus der zur zeit rumgeht ist voll die miese sau.  
Gute Besserung.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2013)

Hab 1 Bild und ein Video bekommen.
Schöne Stufe



rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_ schau mal deine mails nach. hab bei der ersten nen fehler bekommen... Hast du "beide" bilder?
> @gandi85 hast du das nomad schonmal (bergab) gefahren?


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würd' Sonnag ab 10.00 Uhr R-Bühl die üblichen Verdächtigen usw. fahren.
> 
> Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen.



bleibs bei morgen?


----------



## S P (8. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war super tour heut, hast was verpasst, gute besserung



Top Trails, top Fahrer, top Wetter... was will man mehr?


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Top Trails, top Fahrer, top Wetter... was will man mehr?



war des blonde noch gut


----------



## S P (8. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war des blonde noch gut



freilich


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @Dampfsti: kurrier dich gescheit aus, meine Schwester hats bissl auf die leichte Schulter genommen, jetzt liegt sie seit Sonntag vor 2 Wochen flach. der Virus der zur zeit rumgeht ist voll die miese sau.
> Gute Besserung.



Werd ma wohl nix anners übrig bleiben...
Jetz wo endlich mal wieder scheens Wetter is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> bleibs bei morgen?



Ja, soll ja morgens noch ganz gut sein.


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja, soll ja morgens noch ganz gut sein.



ok bis morgen


----------



## Dorsdn (8. Juni 2013)

"Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen."

Wenn die mir in der Schule nix falsches beigebracht haben dann heisst der Pfeil nach rechts "groesser" - oder?

Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder mit Peter und der netten Martina gefahren.


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> "Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen."
> 
> Wenn die mir in der Schule nix falsches beigebracht haben dann heisst der Pfeil nach rechts "groesser" - oder?
> 
> Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder mit Peter und der netten Martina gefahren.



komm einfach mit


----------



## Dorsdn (8. Juni 2013)

Das ist nett aber das "grösser" hat noch viel Potential nach oben.
Ev. ergibt sich ja mal wieder eine kleinere "Herausforderung".


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2013)

man kann die runde auch abküzen , wenn der dampf alle ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> "Sollten schon >1000 Hm zusammen kommen."
> 
> Wenn die mir in der Schule nix falsches beigebracht haben dann heisst der Pfeil nach rechts "groesser" - oder?
> 
> Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder mit Peter und der netten Martina gefahren.



Komm auf jeden Fall mit! Ich wollte niemanden abschrecken.
Tempo wird in jedem Fall auch sehr gemäßig!

Man kann bei der Tour jederzeit ohne Umwege spontan zum Parkplatz zurückfahren.

Vielleicht muss ich ja selber morgen nach 800 HM die weisse Fahne schwenken.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2013)

Wetter passt, fahr um 10.00 uhr Richtung verbotener und Kanzel.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2013)

Moin. Bin leider raus. Ich darf irgend ne shit karre in minga mit holen...


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wetter passt, fahr um 10.00 uhr Richtung verbotener und Kanzel.



10 Uhr Rothenbühl!


----------



## fusion4life (9. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wetter passt, fahr um 10.00 uhr Richtung verbotener und Kanzel.


ich bin dabei.


----------



## Dorsdn (9. Juni 2013)

Erst mal danke fürs Mut machen und Tiefstapeln und sorry fürs Wind machen.
Das nächste mal bin ich dabei wenn es dann wieder einen "HM-chicken- trail" gibt.  
Euch heute viel Spass und viel Glück mit dem Wetter.




Axalp schrieb:


> Komm auf jeden Fall mit! Ich wollte niemanden abschrecken.
> Tempo wird in jedem Fall auch sehr gemäßig!
> 
> Man kann bei der Tour jederzeit ohne Umwege spontan zum Parkplatz zurückfahren.
> ...


 


peter metz schrieb:


> man kann die runde auch abküzen , wenn der dampf alle ist


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wetter passt, fahr um 10.00 uhr Richtung verbotener und Kanzel.



5:14???? Spinnst etz komplett
Junggesellenabschied liegt doch etwas im Magen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2013)

Der frühe Vogel bla.bla.bla.
Man soll aufstehen wenn man nicht mehr müde ist
War wenigstens eine Stripperin dabei


----------



## fusion4life (9. Juni 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 5:14???? Spinnst etz komplett
> Junggesellenabschied liegt doch etwas im Magen


klarer fall von seniler bettflucht!die alten leute können doch früh nimmer schlafen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> klarer fall von seniler bettflucht!die alten leute können doch früh nimmer schlafen



Solange dir der "Alte" bergauf noch die Schaufel gibt ist es für mich O.K.

Hab heute mit Andi1 zweit Touren gemacht, früh eine kurze nasse und heute Nachmittag eine schöne Kondi Tour nach Egloffstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2013)

Ich bin dafür das die namen geändert werden im forum. Andi1 Andi2 3 4 5 usw.. ^^ Sonst blickt ja kein mensch mehr durch wer wer ist


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2013)

Also Andreas muss irgendwann mal sehr angesagt gewesen sein.


----------



## fusion4life (9. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Solange dir der "Alte" bergauf noch die Schaufel gibt ist es für mich O.K.
> 
> Hab heute mit Andi1 zweit Touren gemacht, früh eine kurze nasse und heute Nachmittag eine schöne Kondi Tour nach Egloffstein.


du bescheisst ja auch mit deinem carbon ht, des is unlauterer wettbewerb


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2013)

fohr morgen ab 15.30 behringersmühl a tour


----------



## Schoschi (10. Juni 2013)

@roland oder andere Verrückte: Mittwoch früh 7hundert Abfahrt in Hagenbach.....!!! Tour des Morgengrauens...


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

(nacht-)schichtler?


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2013)

ja, aber eben keine Nachtschicht mehr, seitdem das frühaufstehen gewohnt....saupraktisch. 
Probiers mal aus, wenn man mal draufhockt ist das die Beste Zeit zum Radeln......


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2013)

hm? wann fängst dann an?


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2013)

Leider keine Zeit, muss Urlaubsvertretung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> hm? wann fängst dann an?



bei Spätschicht um halb 1 und Frühschicht um 5...


----------



## Schoschi (11. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit, muss Urlaubsvertretung machen.



selber Schuld wennst dein eigenen Mitarbeiter Urlaub genehmigst.....


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2013)

Ja da hast recht.


----------



## folienmaster (11. Juni 2013)

Wer kann sich heutzutage noch Mitarbeiter leisten! 

Ich kann mir nur einen Arbeitssklaven halten!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Wer kann sich heutzutage noch Mitarbeiter leisten!
> 
> Ich kann mir nur einen Arbeitssklaven halten!



Ich beherrsche leider keine osteuropäischen Sprachen, bin recht zufrieden mit meinem Gesellen.


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2013)

werd morgen um 15.15 uhr r-bühl  starten grosse -trailtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (11. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich beherrsche leider keine osteuropäischen Sprachen, bin recht zufrieden mit meinem Gesellen.



Mein Arbeitssklave auch net der Depp! Seh den jeden Morgen im Spiegel

und wie ich den faulen Sack da immer motivieren muss!   EDVler werden

halt erst Nachts munter.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.15 uhr r-bühl  starten grosse -trailtour



Bin leider bis mindestens nächste Woche raus
Die Grippn macht mir nu ganzschee zu schaffn...


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin leider bis mindestens nächste Woche raus
> Die Grippn macht mir nu ganzschee zu schaffn...



schon dich , boden is eh matsched, hab heut unsre tour von letzten dienstag wiederholt, plus 601, war schwer zu fohren, alles wickie wickie


----------



## Milan0 (11. Juni 2013)

@Dampfsti

Gute Besserung!


----------



## folienmaster (11. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin leider bis mindestens nächste Woche raus
> Die Grippn macht mir nu ganzschee zu schaffn...



Gute Besserung! Hoffe du läßt deine Viren net hier in Bareith los! 

Mir langt schon mei Kreuz!


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juni 2013)

Danke Ihr 3...

Mal sehn wann ich wieder Biken kann...

 @folienmaster
Bin ja net in Bareid... Hosd widda Glück ghabd...


----------



## folienmaster (11. Juni 2013)

ABer ich kenn einige aus dem Dorf! 

Hoffentlich kummt kana zu Besuch!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @roland oder andere Verrückte: Mittwoch früh 7hundert Abfahrt in Hagenbach.....!!! Tour des Morgengrauens...



Jetzt wäre es gut, wird gerade hell!


----------



## Schoschi (12. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es gut, wird gerade hell!



.....geh etz ins Bett, kumm grod vom Nightride......


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> .....geh etz ins Bett, kumm grod vom Nightride......



Schlaf gut und träum was schönes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (12. Juni 2013)

...das Wiesenttal heut früh im Nebel....(völlig ungestelltes Actionfoto)


----------



## S P (12. Juni 2013)

Scheens Äägschnbuidl. Kurz nach 5 Uhr aufgenommen?


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...das Wiesenttal heut früh im Nebel....(völlig ungestelltes Actionfoto)


Gorilla im Nebel! 
Odder isses am End der Yedi????


----------



## Schoschi (12. Juni 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gorilla im Nebel!
> Odder isses am End der Yedi????


Nee, das war Tenzing  Norgay persönlich beim 8Uhr Gebet.....!!!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2013)

schönes Bild Schorisch, schaut aus wie in den kleinen Alpen.


----------



## fusion4life (13. Juni 2013)

wie schauts am sa mit ner kalchirunde?andi 2 wär dabei und ich nat auch.sonst noch [email protected], @rebirth???


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wie schauts am sa mit ner kalchirunde?andi 2 wär dabei und ich nat auch.sonst noch [email protected], @rebirth???



ja ich hätt scho Bock.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Juni 2013)

Gibt's ein "Aber..." ?????


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

Also ich fahr morgen 11 uhr kalchreuth. Zwischenstopp felsenkeller fest eingeplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr morgen 11 uhr kalchreuth. Zwischenstopp felsenkeller fest eingeplant.



Treffpunkt wie gehabt?


----------



## rebirth (14. Juni 2013)

Selbe tour wie beim letzten mal?


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

Treffpunkt wie gehabt. Tour halt wieder die üblichen trails rauf nach kalchreuth. Tankstopp und irgendwie wieder heim trailern... Kann man ja alles beliebig kombinieren da oben.


----------



## Höfbert (14. Juni 2013)

Kann morgen leider ned, muss der Freundin beim Umzug helfen. Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr morgen 11 uhr kalchreuth. Zwischenstopp felsenkeller fest eingeplant.



Melde potentielles Interesse an.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

Am keller??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (14. Juni 2013)

Das auch.


----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2013)

... Ein Schwein kommt selten allein ...


----------



## S P (14. Juni 2013)

Russischer Viehtransport?


----------



## softlurch (14. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Russischer Viehtransport?


Von mir aus gerne :thumbup:


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

also treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Parkplatz am Turmberg oder wie der heißt.
Daten zur tour hab ich keine genauen. Die normale runde an den Pferden vorbei hoch nach kalchreuth, dort mitnehmen was geht und dann wieder auf trails heim. Bin bisher immer viel gefahren, hab aber auch nix gegen bikestolperübungen, da hab ich eh noch Nachholbedarf. kurzer Zwischenstopp am Keller bietet sich immer an, muss aber ned sein. Quasi ähnliche tour wie letzen Samstag mit roland, rebirth, Pfadfinder andi1 und höfbert... war relativ witzig.
Besonders die slamdown Einlagen der biker die wie getroffen haben 

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also treffpunkt 11 Uhr am Parkplatz am Turmberg oder wie der heißt.
> Daten zur tour hab ich keine genauen. Die normale runde an den Pferden vorbei hoch nach kalchreuth, dort mitnehmen was geht und dann wieder auf trails heim. Bin bisher immer viel gefahren, hab aber auch nix gegen bikestolperübungen, da hab ich eh noch Nachholbedarf. kurzer Zwischenstopp am Keller bietet sich immer an, muss aber ned sein. Quasi ähnliche tour wie letzen Samstag mit roland, rebirth, Pfadfinder andi1 und höfbert... war relativ witzig.
> Besonders die slamdown Einlagen der biker die wie getroffen haben
> 
> Wer ist dabei?



schick mal die googel mabs geo daten vom treffpkt. evt komm ich, braucht aber ned warten wenn ich ned vor ort bin


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

sorry, keine Ahnung, wie das geht. Einfach bei google maps Turmberg, Erlangen eingeben. da in der Kurve am Parkplatz. eigentlich dann sehr leicht zu finden.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

is es da wo der grüne pfeil is
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.561271,11.033776&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

nein, der Parkplatz 100m weiter unten direkt in der kurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

weiter unten, mann, geh halt mal auf den link und da wo du meinst , drückst die recht maustaste, dann kommen fragen
route von hier
route sowieso
was ist hier
und was ist hie drückst dann einfach, dann erscheint a grüner pfeil, fertig.
dacht du bist lehrer


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

hat sich erledigt, wohl hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.558892,11.034451&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

Ja, das ist er.
Die Methode nennt sich induktives lernen. Der Schüler soll es anhand von Anleitungen selbst herausfinden aumen:

Problem an der ganzen Sache ist eigentlich nur der Mac von meiner Freundin an dem ich grad sitz. Das ding ist ein einziges Rätsel für mich. Rechtsklick kannst da vergessen. 

Jetzt hast dir so viel mühe gegeben den startpunkt zu finden, jetzt wärs schade wenn du ned kommen würdest


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

und der friedel sagt doch der mac is was für dumme, den kapiert sogar er (sorry master)


----------



## Höfbert (14. Juni 2013)

Letzte Woche waren es 370 hm und 23,4 km, dass goin'
 @Peter: ich kann dir den Track mal schicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2013)

ich krieg auf dem ding nicht mal ein add Zeichen für ne e-mail hin. Ich hass das teil. Außerdem korrigiert er dauernd meine nachrichten und verändert dabei meist die Bedeutung.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Letzte Woche waren es 370 hm und 23,4 km, dass goin'
> @Peter: ich kann dir den Track mal schicken, wenn du willst.



dank dir, den track kannst mer mal senden


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich krieg auf dem ding nicht mal ein add Zeichen für ne e-mail hin. Ich hass das teil. Außerdem korrigiert er dauernd meine nachrichten und verändert dabei meist die Bedeutung.


 
...schei* Technik 

ansonsten kann ich nicht kommen - neiiin ich würde schon wach sein - 
aber da möchte jemand meinen Tiefflieger kaufen...
...falls ihr lange genug im Keller versackt, treffen wir uns evtl. am Trail.
Viele Späße


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2013)

Werd mal meinen Bagger morgen bemühen. Die Bremse ist zwar ein Witz (X0) aber wird schon irgendwie gehen.
Hoffentlich vergesse ich mein Autan nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (14. Juni 2013)

...und ich muß arbeiten 

geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## Axalp (14. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> und der friedel sagt doch der mac is was für dumme, den kapiert sogar er (sorry master)


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2013)

Hat einer von euch zufällig zwei Lenkerhalterungen für SRAM Trigger? Meine sind an zwei Matchmaker Schellen dran und die kann ich nicht mehr gebrauchen.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich krieg auf dem ding nicht mal ein add Zeichen für ne e-mail hin. Ich hass das teil. Außerdem korrigiert er dauernd meine nachrichten und verändert dabei meist die Bedeutung.



Rechtsklick kannste unter Systemeinstellungen einstellen, oben auf der Suche "sys.." eingeben und dann Systemeinstellungen->Dreckpäd->Zeign und Gliggn->Segundärgligg->rechts undn!
@ einfach alt+L

Mac ist eigtl auch nix anders als Windows, Unterschiede sind nur oberflächlich vorhanden.


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juni 2013)

Bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2013)

Morgen 11.00 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

ich hab gerade mal die anfänge des threads hier gelesen. genial


----------



## softlurch (15. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 11.00 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt.


Ne Runde WasserGymnastik?


----------



## gandi85 (15. Juni 2013)

also ich hab den kompletten sturz auf video. Alter Schwede.

Zum glück ist da nix passiert.
Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

wo issn das schwimmbad? (falls ich fahren kann...)


----------



## gandi85 (15. Juni 2013)

gibst ebermannstadt ein bei google maps und dann musst noch a bissl weiter nauf scrollen


----------



## Höfbert (15. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also ich hab den kompletten sturz auf video. Alter Schwede.
> 
> Zum glück ist da nix passiert.
> Trotzdem gute Besserung.



Was ist denn da los?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also ich hab den kompletten sturz auf video. Alter Schwede.
> 
> Zum glück ist da nix passiert.
> Trotzdem gute Besserung.



Dann spiels mal auf, der gefallene wills bestimmt noch mal sehen


----------



## S P (15. Juni 2013)

Sah von oben auch recht heftig aus. Alter Schwede


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 11.00 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt.



evt sen mer dabei


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

das hallenbad in ebs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2013)

naa, in rotenbühl am freibad, brauchst den googl link??


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2013)

Film einstellen ! 

und wie oft wurde denn heute der steile Fels in der Felsenabfahrt runter gerutscht?
im Vergleich zum Di. wird das Moos immer weniger...


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2013)

steve
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.788...1.206055&spn=0.004675,0.013078&num=1&t=h&z=17


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2013)




----------



## S P (15. Juni 2013)

Top Video Peter!


----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2013)

Sehr schönes Video. Da will ich das nächste Mal dabei sein!


----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2013)

Danke 
- habt ja fast nix ausgelassen und
am Dienstag schrieb ich noch: "(nicht) Crash Test Dummy"
aber S P hat´s ja gut gelandet...


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)

danke peter


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juni 2013)

schönes video, trails schaun gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Juni 2013)

Saubere Sache Peter. Nächstes Mal ohne kaputten Fuß gibts auch wieder vollen Einsatz, dann sieht man mich nich nur rumstehen.


----------



## softlurch (15. Juni 2013)

... und wir wissen jetzt, was mal eine saubere Landung ist ...


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2013)




----------



## microbat (15. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> naa, in rotenbühl am freibad, brauchst den googl link??


 
Hi,
wird auf der Tour eher Strecke gemacht oder Steine poliert?
Vorderer oder hinterer Parkplatz?
Fragen über Fragen 
cíao


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

denk mal strecke.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Also die "glückliche Landung" hät ich jetzt auch noch gerne gesehen...wer hat denn da wieder das Kamerakind falsch eingewiesen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (16. Juni 2013)

kommt noch...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


>



Also speziell die zwei Steildinger schauen schon echt gut aus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> kommt noch...



Sehr gut

G.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juni 2013)

muss ich eigentlich um Erlaubnis fragen, oder kann Ichs einfach einstellen.
und wenn ma schon dabei sind, wie stell ich des ein


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> muss ich eigentlich um Erlaubnis fragen, oder kann Ichs einfach einstellen.
> und wenn ma schon dabei sind, wie stell ich des ein



Hast meine Erlaubnis

Einfach oben auf Videos gehen und hochladen drücken und dann hier reinverlinkbetten

G.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juni 2013)

ich hoff es ist überhaupt das, was du meinst, upload dauert aber noch.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juni 2013)

steht drin, keine ahnung wie ich das hier einbette.
Quali ist auch *******, frag mich ned warum.


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> steht drin, keine ahnung wie ich das hier einbette.
> Quali ist auch *******, frag mich ned warum.


 
ich mach das mal für dich  


 

krasser Abflug - wäre das in der Ebene passiert, er müsste immer noch seine Gräten richten


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

Antworten -> erweitert -> aus der Befehlszeile den Button "Link einfügen" wählen (Planet mit Kringel drunter)

Text: [*****=29169]Kalchi --> Aua[/*****]
 (statt * natürlich VIDEO...)
hinein kopieren -> fertsch


----------



## lowfat (16. Juni 2013)

Schade, ich habs erst gestern abend auf die Trails geschafft. Hab mir schon gedacht, daß die Spuren an der Felskante von Euch sind. Eine schön Linie am Pferdegehege fehlt noch auf den Videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also die "glückliche Landung" hät ich jetzt auch noch gerne gesehen...wer hat denn da wieder das Kamerakind falsch eingewiesen
> 
> G.



kamerakind war ich , war beim wolfi auf der rechten seite gstanden, und beim basti wollt ich mal auf die linke seit testen, konnt net weit genug nach hinten gehen(abhang), drum is der abflug net druff


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2013)

Gaaaanz klein eingebettet, damit sich keiner beschwert. 





Falls es sich noch mal jemand ganz genau angucken will.  
Ist in Peter's Video unmittelbar in der letzten Scene entstanden. Vielen Dank an die Ersthelfer. 

Ich setz etz erst mal a weng aus.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

War wieder eine schöne CC Tour, mit Einlagen.
Schaut ganz schön tief aus, hast ja auch wieder die längsten Pins haben müssen.
Wäre aber mit normalen Knieschonern auch passiert. Sollten wir wieder mal zurück zu unseren Race Face Schonern.
*Danke noch mal an alle Bremsbeläge Sucher und Einbauhelfer*


----------



## flachmaennchen (16. Juni 2013)

Was genau war eigentlich da mit den Belägen los? Splint nicht drin oder was? Vorm Einbauen gestern schon ne Flasche Wein getrunken gehabt?


----------



## fusion4life (16. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Gaaaanz klein eingebettet, damit sich keiner beschwert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da is ja net mal blut an den pins, is ja langweilig


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> da is ja net mal blut an den pins, is ja langweilig



Kein Ding! Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen, dann probiere ich das an deinen Beinen aus.


----------



## fusion4life (16. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Kein Ding! Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen, dann probiere ich das an deinen Beinen aus.


ich glaub ich zieh es immer meine knie- und schienbeinschoner an


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Was genau war eigentlich da mit den Belägen los? Splint nicht drin oder was? Vorm Einbauen gestern schon ne Flasche Wein getrunken gehabt?



Vor lauter beeilen, Sicherungsschraube vergessen und beim Kicker sind mir denn die Beläge rausgesprungen.


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

bis gleich in Ebers...
soll bedeuten ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softlurch (16. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen 11.00 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Ebermannstadt.


ich mach mich auf den weg, hoffentlich schaff ich's rechtzeitig ... bis gleich


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> kamerakind war ich , war beim wolfi auf der rechten seite gstanden, und beim basti wollt ich mal auf die linke seit testen, konnt net weit genug nach hinten gehen(abhang), drum is der abflug net druff




Es hat sich ja dann doch noch einer gefunden der das ganze Ausmaß artgerecht auf Speicherkarte gebannt hat
Krasser Abflug, ist schon weit runtergegangen

Die Abfahrtsmöglichkeit sich lang zu machen hat euch bestimmt der Wolfi wieder eingebrockt?

G.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juni 2013)

Ging sehr weit runter. Auf dem video kommt auch ned ganz raus wie steil das war. Also höhenunterschied von der kante bis zu dem punkt wo er liegen bleibt sind locker 4m


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2013)

Aber mysteriöserweise ist da nix passiert. War selbst erstaunt. @gandi85 schön eingefangen.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Gaaaanz klein eingebettet, damit sich keiner beschwert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich ja richtich glohnt der Einsatz...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juni 2013)

@S_P

schon wieder? Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Juni 2013)

Ja, habe mir aber wieder die gleiche Stelle am Bein ausgesucht. Hatte beim ersten Mal schon ganz gut gepasst. Und noch ein Bein einsauen wollt ich etz auch nicht.


----------



## dertobel (16. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Gaaaanz klein eingebettet, damit sich keiner beschwert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich ehrfürchtig "Stuntman" zu Dir sagen?!


----------



## bike_schrat (16. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ich mach das mal für dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alter, was treibt ihr denn da wieder...?!?!?!? 

ansonsten aber cooler action  - und gute besserung an s p. pins sind böse. erkältung bei dem wetter ist aber auch blöd kann ich euch sagen...


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

anstrengende Tour heute 
- hat mir noch jemand die Fakten:
Fahrzeit / Höhenmeter / Kilometer
fürs Poesiealbum


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

~6h fahrzeit, 29.43km, 1318hm, 45% max. anstieg  

Allerdings können die KM laut peter net passen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ~6h fahrzeit, 29.43km, 1318hm, 45% max. anstieg
> 
> Allerdings können die KM laut peter net passen.



KM warens um die 40 sagt der Peter, denke ich aber auch, denn mit 30 KM 1300 HM das wäre das erste mal.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> alter, was treibt ihr denn da wieder...?!?!?!?
> 
> ansonsten aber cooler action  - und gute besserung an s p. pins sind böse. erkältung bei dem wetter ist aber auch blöd kann ich euch sagen...



Erkältung jetzt um diese Jahreszeit Hat doch kaum geregnet.


----------



## rebirth (16. Juni 2013)

wenn ichs mitm arbeitsweg vergleich gehts +-1km "falsch". keine ahnung...

wenn ich meinen zustand so anschau warens um die 25000hm und 300km ^^


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

30 Km in 6 h = 5 Km/h...
ich denke es waren eher 45 Km 
und die fühlen sich gerade an wie 90


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> 30 Km in 6 h = 5 Km/h...
> ich denke es waren eher 45 Km
> und die fühlen sich gerade an wie 90



Ja waren einige gestreckte Bergauf-fahrten.
Es kommt darauf an ob er die reine Fahrtzeit oder die Gesamtzeit gerechnet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. Juni 2013)

S P schrieb:


>


Deshalb fahr ich mittlerweile in Kalchi auch bei kleinen Runden mit trial-Protektoren, die die Schienbeine schützen. Ich hab mir einfach zu oft beim "mal eben schnell was probieren" die Schienbeine aufgerissen.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## softlurch (16. Juni 2013)

Ja, sehr scheene Tour heute. Egal ob 10 km mehr oder weniger, es hat bestens gepasst. Bin erschöpft,  glücklich und zufrieden daheim :beer:


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Deshalb fahr ich mittlerweile in Kalchi auch bei kleinen Runden mit trial-Protektoren, die die Schienbeine schützen. Ich hab mir einfach zu oft beim "mal eben schnell was probieren" die Schienbeine aufgerissen.
> Gute Besserung!



Hättest du mir das mit den Schienbeine schützen nicht ehr sagen können. Hab da auch so was grossflächiges gehabt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ja, sehr scheene Tour heute. Egal ob 10 km mehr oder weniger, es hat bestens gepasst. Bin erschöpft,  glücklich und zufrieden daheim :beer:



Bin auch etwas erschöpft, kann eigentlich nur am Wetter gelegen haben.


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin auch etwas erschöpft, kann eigentlich nur am Wetter gelegen haben.



Bin auch schon ganz erschöpft vom vielen Nichtstun. Konnte mir bei dem Wetter auch ehrlich gesagt nichts besseres vorstellen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2013)

Ne das Wetter war eigentlich super. Es war nicht zu warm und nicht zu windig. War aber heuer die Tour mit den meisten HM und die zügig gefahren.


----------



## lowfat (16. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hättest du mir das mit den Schienbeine schützen nicht ehr sagen können. Hab da auch so was grossflächiges gehabt.


Tröste Dich: ich hab auch mindesten 10 Narben an den Schienbeinen gebraucht, um die Lektion zu lernen . Du kannst sie gerne mal zählen 
Schade, daß ich am Samstag nicht dabei war. Die eine oder andere Stelle hätte ich noch gewusst. Respekt mal wieder vor Wolfi! Seine Kante hab ich schon lange vor  Augen gehabt. Das war ganz sicher die Erstbefahrung


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juni 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Respekt mal wieder vor Wolfi! Seine Kante hab ich schon lange vor  Augen gehabt. Das war ganz sicher die Erstbefahrung



Aber schon ein paar Tage vorher.


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (16. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen, nur eine kurze Frage: 50km, 1000hm, in 3,5St. ist es viel oder so-la-la? Besste Grüße aus Bünde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2013)

ich sagte doch: er hat "heimlich" geübt...


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juni 2013)

Lapierrefahrer schrieb:


> Hallöchen, nur eine kurze Frage: 50km, 1000hm, in 3,5St. ist es viel oder so-la-la? Besste Grüße aus Bünde.



Wieso willst du das grad von "uns" wissen

Kommt halt drauf an, wo und bei welchen Bodenverhältnissen du das fährst...
Mitn Rennrad ists weniger als so-la-la


 @HTWolfi
Die Kantn schaut interessant aus!!
Do will ich a mol no... 

Nächste Wochn geht bei mir a widda wos...
Muss zwar weng langsam anfanga wal mei Grippn grod erst vorbai is, aber hauptsach Biken!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ~6h fahrzeit, 29.43km, 1318hm, 45% max. anstieg
> 
> Allerdings können die KM laut peter net passen.





RolandMC schrieb:


> KM warens um die 40 sagt der Peter, denke ich aber auch, denn mit 30 KM 1300 HM das wäre das erste mal.


Schee wors heud!!!  Obber Bladd wori dann scho wiad sau!
Hob unser Dur auf Google Earth amol neipinseld. Do Kummi dann auf 30,5KM und 1331 HM (Bei mir nadürlich Hundert wenicher!). Also is dei Werd gorned amol so schlechd Steven. 40 säns auf jednfoll ned!

Dieser Post wurde im Stehen geschrieben, da der Arsch brennt!


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juni 2013)

Des Google und a as billiche Handy Navi Dings rechna meinstns die Streck blus 2 Dimensionol aus...

Drum konns do weng zu Abweichunga kumma...
Vorallem bei steila Anstiech...

Kaaft eich hald mol an gscheidn Dacho...
Dann müssda net immer as Oragl befroong...


Immer denna Sprüch, "ich brauch kan Dacho"

Aber jedsmol noch KM und HM frong


----------



## microbat (17. Juni 2013)

hätt i gwusst das dei a su a Mörder dour fahrn - na dann häd i des GeeBeeS mit´gnumma - wegn a feierabndrundn brauch i kan Tacho


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Schee wors heud!!!  Obber Bladd wori dann scho wiad sau!
> Hob unser Dur auf Google Earth amol neipinseld. Do Kummi dann auf 30,5KM und 1331 HM (Bei mir nadürlich Hundert wenicher!). Also is dei Werd gorned amol so schlechd Steven. 40 säns auf jednfoll ned!
> 
> Dieser Post wurde im Stehen geschrieben, da der Arsch brennt!



Es gibt keine bekannte Tour mit nur 30 KM und 1300 HM (glaube ich zumindestens)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (17. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> hätt i gwusst das dei a su a Mörder dour fahrn - na dann häd i des GeeBeeS mit´gnumma - wegn a feierabndrundn brauch i kan Tacho


so hat sichs für dich wenigstens gelöhnt bis nach ebs rauszufahren


----------



## Blennie (18. Juni 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> alter, was treibt ihr denn da wieder...?!?!?!?
> 
> ansonsten aber cooler action  - und gute besserung an s p. pins sind böse. erkältung bei dem wetter ist aber auch blöd kann ich euch sagen...



drei frische schrauben im mittelhandknochen sind noch blöder mitten in der saison!


----------



## 0815p (18. Juni 2013)

werd morgen klumpentour fohren ab pottensta um 1545uhr


----------



## bike_schrat (18. Juni 2013)

Blennie schrieb:


> drei frische schrauben im mittelhandknochen sind noch blöder mitten in der saison!


q.e.d. - und weiterhin gute besserung. bei der hitze kann man aber sowieso ned gescheid radln - so als kleiner trost


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2013)

werd morgen mitn friedl stb fohren, um 1400uhr ab parkpl. falls aner mitkommt, soll ers heut noch bescheid sagn


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juni 2013)

Bescheid sag 

Ich glaubs erst, wenn der »Master« vor mir steht.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2013)

ja, ich bin gspannt ob er kommt


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

14 ist leider zu bald..


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> 14 ist leider zu bald..



heut länger arbeitn u morgen eher feierabnd


----------



## rebirth (20. Juni 2013)

sag kann ich leider nicht selbst entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn nix anners spannendes passiert bin ich a dabai...


----------



## fusion4life (20. Juni 2013)

wie schauts am sa aus, geht da was?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Gestern mal wieder am Sebastian Panzer Gedächtnisfelsen gewesen, ich glaube der liegt da noch irgendwo im Wald, soviel Mücken wie da waren.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juni 2013)

3:10........


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder am Sebastian Panzer Gedächtnisfelsen gewesen, ich glaube der liegt da noch irgendwo im Wald, soviel Mücken wie da waren.



 - im Forchheimer Kellerwald ist es genauso. In 3h haben wir am Tisch bestimmt 50 Schnagen gekillt.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 3:10........


7:46........


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> - im Forchheimer Kellerwald ist es genauso. In 3h haben wir am Tisch bestimmt 50 Schnagen gekillt.



Autan, ansonsten wäre ich Blutleer.


----------



## S P (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder am Sebastian Panzer Gedächtnisfelsen gewesen, ich glaube der liegt da noch irgendwo im Wald, soviel Mücken wie da waren.




Jaja, jeder hat so seine Leichen im Wald. Hoffe, es war abschreckend genug.


----------



## lowfat (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder am Sebastian Panzer Gedächtnisfelsen gewesen, ich glaube der liegt da noch irgendwo im Wald, soviel Mücken wie da waren.


oh ja. die stecher wollen alle mal sehen, was der wolfi für krasses zeug fährt.  @_wolfi_: daumen hoch! auf dem video siehts schon heftig aus, in der Realität noch viel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Samstag was geplant ?


----------



## rebirth (21. Juni 2013)

Sonntag kalchi


----------



## microbat (21. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sonntag kalchi


 
siii klaro 

dann kannst´e mir gleich zeigen, was du am Vortag gelernt hast


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Geht am Samstag nix?


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. Juni 2013)

Samstag Kalchi. Wär ich zumindest mit hoher Wahrscheinlickeit unterwegs. Und wie ich seh am Sonntag ja dann auch wieder


----------



## Axalp (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht am Samstag nix?



Morgen ab 11 Uhr Rothenbühl. Klassiker-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2013)

ich werd morgen erst mittags ab ca 1400uhr fohren


----------



## gandi85 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich will morgen auch unbedingt was fahrn. würd mich gern irgendwo, wos gemütlich zugeht anschliessen. Bräucht beispielsweise unbedingt a bissl schlüsselstellen nachhilfe.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Morgen ab 11 Uhr Rothenbühl. Klassiker-Tour



Wie wäre es mit der Klumpental oder Klumpertaltour?
Rothenbühl war ja erst letzten Sonntag.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Juni 2013)

War von der Streckenführung heute eine klassische STB-Standard-Runde, mit dem obligatorischen Biergartenbesuch danach. 
Sämtliche Testszenarien zu Helm und Knieprotektoren konnten, dank der Teilnahmen aus Bamberg, erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden. 
Alle getesteten Produkte sind uneingeschränkt praxistauglich und eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## fusion4life (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Klumpental oder Klumpertaltour?
> Rothenbühl war ja erst letzten Sonntag.


klumpental oder klumpertal hört sich gut an, da warich noch nie.aber wär auch woanders dabei.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Klumpental oder Klumpertaltour?
> Rothenbühl war ja erst letzten Sonntag.



wann wollt ihr starten


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wann wollt ihr starten



11.00 uhr


----------



## fusion4life (21. Juni 2013)

ich wär dabei!


----------



## softlurch (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 11.00 uhr


Bitte mal die Startkoordinaten für mich


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Bitte mal die Startkoordinaten für mich



Du hast PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juni 2013)

Könnte noch einen mitnehmen, Andi1 fährt auch mit Abfahrt 10.20 Uhr.


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Klumpental oder Klumpertaltour?
> Rothenbühl war ja erst letzten Sonntag.



1100...  Mit *********trail???
Mou i a mol schaua...
Hädd zwar anners zeuch zum do aber werd scho hiehaua...
Wo gehts los Behringersm odda Boddnstaa??





HTWolfi schrieb:


> War von der Streckenführung heute eine klassische STB-Standard-Runde, mit dem obligatorischen Biergartenbesuch danach.
> Sämtliche Testszenarien zu Helm und Knieprotektoren konnten, dank der Teilnahmen aus Bamberg, erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden.
> Alle getesteten Produkte sind uneingeschränkt praxistauglich und eine Empfehlung wert.



Oh ja!!! 
Praxistauglichkeit bestätigt...

Schee wors widda!!!

Und ich wor doch nu a Stund in Osternohe...
Mei Caddy is da einfach so vo da Autobahn runter gfohrn in Schnaittach, konnt ich praktisch gor nix machn...

Is net schlecht middn HT
Rumpelt halt a weng, aber die Sprüng san a net anners wie mitn Fully´
Blos die hadde Druckstufn hintn versaut ab und an a weng na Grip...


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast PN.


 
@RolandMC

*Moin um 11 --->>> WO ?*

hätt` auch gern´ so´ne PN mit K.O.dinaten...


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

Moing Sven A.....trail nicht dabei. Los geht in Pottenstein bekannte Parkbucht.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> 1100...  Mit *********trail???
> Mou i a mol schaua...
> Hädd zwar anners zeuch zum do aber werd scho hiehaua...
> Wo gehts los Behringersm odda Boddnstaa??
> ...


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2013)

@RolandMC

Moin,
oben *IN* Pott. oder unten im Tal?
leichtes schnelles oder "schweres" schnelles Gerät?
- bis später.


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2013)

Hi - werd´s finden...


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2013)

Schee wors heit!!!
Perfektes Wetter, recht trockene Trails und ne coole Truppe


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

Ja war lustig, wie eigentlich immer
Noch einmal  für Julian das er die Todestreppe 2 (nicht heute) gefahren ist.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Noch einmal  für Julian das er die Todestreppe 2 (nicht heute) gefahren ist.



Allerdings
Des wollt ich mir heut net antun...
Da müsst ma erstmal a Stündla investiern und die Stufn widda weng auffülln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (22. Juni 2013)

Macht nix, ich bin sie auch ned gefahrn.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2013)

@Axalp
hab dei auto noch stehn gsehn in r-bühl, schad das ich ned eher zeit ghabt hab, hab auf der tour noch den floh getroffen 

 @rebirth
tour hat noch geklappt, 1500hm, hab auf halber strecke noch zwei von eurer truppe getroffen ( den erst- helfer und sei nette freundin) die sen dann noch a gutes stück mitgfohren


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

Geht was morgen früh? Wetter soll ja nicht toll werden.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht was morgen früh?



dacht kalchi?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht was morgen früh?



dacht kalchi? 
@peter metz die sind nochmal alleine los, ich hatte aber schon zammgepackt sonst wär ich auch nochmal mit.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> dacht kalchi?



Hab dem Höfbert mal ne PN wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit geschrieben oder weist du das auch ?
Dann sag mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

ne kein plan bisher. 

sagt dir "ilona" aus nbg was? Die fährt mit ihrer truppe morgen in kalchi. allerdings weiß ich net wieviele das sind. roland ich schreib dir dazu mal eben ne PN.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ne kein plan bisher.
> 
> sagt dir "ilona" aus nbg was? Die fährt mit ihrer truppe morgen in kalchi. allerdings weiß ich net wieviele das sind. roland ich schreib dir dazu mal eben ne PN.


Treffen wir uns um 10.00 am Parkplatz Tennenlohe ?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2013)

Also um 1000 Kalchi Turmberg. Ich schreibs nochmal, für alle, in den Nbg thread.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also um 1000 Kalchi Turmberg. Ich schreibs nochmal, für alle, in den Nbg thread.



O.K. FürneRunde Kalchi.


----------



## Axalp (22. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Axalp
> hab dei auto noch stehn gsehn in r-bühl, schad das ich ned eher zeit ghabt hab, hab auf der tour noch den floh getroffen
> 
> @rebirth
> tour hat noch geklappt, 1500hm, hab auf halber strecke noch zwei von eurer truppe getroffen ( den erst- helfer und sei nette freundin) die sen dann noch a gutes stück mitgfohren



Wir auch. War aber sonst nix los in der Fränkischen. Beste Trailbedingungen. 

Und 1260 HM mit 1x10 sind kein Problem!

Fahrt ihr morgen Kalchreuth mit?


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir auch. War aber sonst nix los in der Fränkischen. Beste Trailbedingungen.
> 
> Und 1260 HM mit 1x10 sind kein Problem!
> 
> Fahrt ihr morgen Kalchreuth mit?



ja


----------



## lowfat (23. Juni 2013)

so ein mist. ich habe verwandtschaft aus den USA im Haus und kann nicht mitfahren, wenn ihr auf meinen hometrails unterwegs seid


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> so ein mist. ich habe verwandtschaft aus den USA im Haus und kann nicht mitfahren, wenn ihr auf meinen hometrails unterwegs seid



Schön wars auf deinen Trails nur Pflegen müsstest du die einzelnen Stellen mal wieder. Die Brücke am Bachgap ist defekt, die müsstest du mal wieder nageln.
Wir hatten heute einen super Führer, mit dem Oldschool wieder einige neue Trails gefahren.


----------



## lowfat (23. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön wars auf deinen Trails nur Pflegen müsstest du die einzelnen Stellen mal wieder. Die Brücke am Bachgap ist defekt, die müsstest du mal wieder nageln.
> Wir hatten heute einen super Führer, mit dem Oldschool wieder einige neue Trails gefahren.


kleiner tipp: spring auf dem kicker über den bach. dann brauchst du die brücke gar nicht


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2013)

ham mer doch gmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)

Ja als erst als wirdrüber gesprungen sind haben wir gemerkt das die Brücke defekt ist, das hätte einen schönen Köpfer in den Bach gegeben.


----------



## alet08 (23. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch war sie noch  heile


----------



## microbat (23. Juni 2013)

Das Teil ist irgend wie "immer" kaputt
und ich verwende die nur als Wanderer...


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)

Aber so richtig stabil sieht der Kicker zum Gap auch nicht aus, mindestens ein Ast ist beim drüberspringen gebrochen ( nein nicht bei mir).


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2013)

die fremden kommen und machen alles kaputt! Wenn das mal der f*c*b, f*k*k, l*m*a*a oder wie auch immer der hieß, erfährt!!


----------



## stroker (23. Juni 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29339


----------



## stroker (23. Juni 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29340

SAUBER!


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juni 2013)




----------



## S P (23. Juni 2013)

Weiche Landung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2013)

wie ein kissen


----------



## S P (23. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie ein kissen


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2013)

Sauber Steve


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2013)




----------



## S*P*J (23. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> die fremden kommen und machen alles kaputt! Wenn das mal der f*c*b, f*k*k, l*m*a*a oder wie auch immer der hieß, erfährt!!



Jungeee, du bist eine ökologische Katastrophe! fährst mit deinem hässlichen Japaner 60km um mir hier die  Lokaltrails mi t deinen Buddys kaputtzubremsen, oder wie?
Wenn ich das Video mit deinen Skills sehe muss ich echt sagen, such dir ein anderes Hobby! Zwei Räder sind für dich ich zitiere "Oberspacko" zu wenig!


----------



## gandi85 (23. Juni 2013)

Da der stevie besser fährt als ich , nehm ich des jetzt persönlich du Honk. Was hastn du eigentlich für ein Problem?. Ab mit dir in erlangen fred, und tschüß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Da der stevie besser fährt als ich , nehm ich des jetzt persönlich du Honk. Was hastn du eigentlich für ein Problem?. Ab mit dir in erlangen fred, und tschüß...


----------



## gandi85 (23. Juni 2013)

Und des mit dem hässlichen Japaner nehm ich aus familiären Gründen auch ned einfach so hin


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2013)

S*P*J wir treffen uns mal. dann darfst mich gern nochmal so anreden.


----------



## S*P*J (23. Juni 2013)

Mein Problem sind ein haufen Bikeboulderer die sich bei uns im Wald treffen und jeden noch so verkackten Felsen runterbremsen mit samt den Auslauf!
Genau die Leut führen sich auf wenn die "IBC Pros" ihre Localtrail zamshreden!
Kapiert!!!
Und Rebirth, falls du das weisse Michelinmännchen mit dem blauen Nicolai bist...bitte sag "halt mal bitte an" haha


----------



## S*P*J (23. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Da der stevie besser fährt als ich , nehm ich des jetzt persönlich du Honk. Was hastn du eigentlich für ein Problem?. Ab mit dir in erlangen fred, und tschüß...



Du bist wohl der Oberharte hier im Thread?
Besser fliegen als du kann dein Buddy sicherlich!
Ausserdem bin ich Oberfranke, also mach mich nicht an!


----------



## gandi85 (23. Juni 2013)

Nehms zurück, dass ichs persönlich nehm, sorry. Musst grad feststelln, dass es mich eigentlich ned interessiert. Viel spaß noch.


----------



## suoixon (23. Juni 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ab mit dir in erlangen fred, und tschüß...



Ach komm, da war doch jetzt Ruhe


----------



## rebirth (23. Juni 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> halt mal bitte an


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juni 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind ein haufen Bikeboulderer die sich *bei uns im Wald* treffen und jeden noch so *verkackten Felsen runterbremsen* mit samt den Auslauf!



Du meinst vermutlich den Wald, der für dich am schnellsten erreichbar ist bzw. am nächsten liegt.
Seit wann und wie oft man dort unterwegs ist, ist unerheblich. Der Selbalder Reichswald mit dem
Tennenloher Forst »gehört« allen.

In den letzten 20-25 Jahren sind dort viele neue Weg/Abfahrten entstanden, die meisten wurden
vermutlich durch die Locals erschlossen/angelegt. Auch der nicht ortsansässige Biker erkennt in
dem einen oder anderen, bisher unberührten, Felsblock eine neue Herausforderung 

Der menschliche Entdecker- und Erschließer-Drang ist auch heute noch ungebrochen.

Ich hoffe, dein Fahrstil ist etwas geschmeidiger und weniger aggressiv wie deine Wortwahl,
ansonsten wäre das schlecht für die Trails.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind ein haufen Bikeboulderer die sich bei uns im Wald treffen und jeden noch so verkackten Felsen runterbremsen mit samt den Auslauf!
> Genau die Leut führen sich auf wenn die "IBC Pros" ihre Localtrail zamshreden!
> Kapiert!!!



Hast ja recht, ich rege mich genauso auf wenn ich bei uns auf den Trails Kilometer lange Bremsspuren von CC´ler sehe, die einfach nur die hintere Bremse kennen. Die dann mal einen steilen Trail gefahren sind und das noch geil fanden.
Leider kann ich die ganzen "Dauerbremser" nicht von unseren Trails fernhalten, das gleiche wird dir nicht auf eueren Trails gelingen. Man muss damit einfach leben und sich ab und an mal Luft verschaffen.

p.s. ich finde aber nicht nur die Felsen gut, sonderen fahre die Trails auch sehr gerne ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (24. Juni 2013)

Die Bikeboulderer  und "Hochgebirgsspitzkehrenmongos" hinterlassen in Kalchi und anderswo sicher am  wenigsten Spuren. Selbst wenn mal eine größere Gruppe unterwegs ist und  hinterher ein paar outtake-videos auftauchen.
Ich sehe das Problem  auch in HR-Bremsern. Da habe habe ich die gesamte Spannbreite von CClern bis zu  Downhillern in Kalchi getroffen. Die entstehenden  Chickenways baue mittlerweile ich einfach wieder zu. Ich mache mir keine Illusionen: das ist zwar ein  Kampf Windmühlen, hält den Verfall der Trails aber zumindest etwas  auf.


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2013)

eins der besten vids das ich gsehen hab


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2013)

werd morgen behringermühl tour fohrn ab 15.30 uhr


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Juni 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen behringermühl tour fohrn ab 15.30 uhr


Konn net... Mou bis 6a odda 7a erban...


----------



## Höfbert (26. Juni 2013)

Geht am Wochenende was in der fränkischen? Würde da auch gerne mal bei euch mit. Mein Problem: Kein Auto, d.h. bin auf Mitnehmer aus Nürnberg oder die Bahn angewiesen (aus letztem Grund klappen bei mir Treffpunkte vor 10/11 Uhr eher nicht.
Greetz
Andi


----------



## fusion4life (26. Juni 2013)

sonntag klingt gut, da wär ich auch dabei.und treffpunkt so ab 11 uhr klingt auch gut


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2013)

Wetter soll kacke werden.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2013)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Geht am Wochenende was in der fränkischen? Würde da auch gerne mal bei euch mit. Mein Problem: Kein Auto, d.h. bin auf Mitnehmer aus Nürnberg oder die Bahn angewiesen (aus letztem Grund klappen bei mir Treffpunkte vor 10/11 Uhr eher nicht.
> Greetz
> Andi


wenns ned regnet können wir gerne was machen, würde dich vom Bahnhof in EBS abholen dann könnten wir zum Treffpunkt fahren.


----------



## Höfbert (26. Juni 2013)

Saugut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch Verwandte aus Übersee zu Besuch. Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder dabei. Bin schon auf Entzug!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2013)

werd um 15.00 Uhr Pottenst. Klumpertal Runde fahren.
Treffpunkt Parkbucht.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd um 15.00 Uhr Pottenst. Klumpertal Runde fahren.
> Treffpunkt Parkbucht.



Mei Vadda und ich erst ab ca. 1800...
Hab Nachmittag noch a bissla was zu tun...
Muss weng Heizöl haggn... 


vll. seng ma uns ja


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Juni 2013)

Schee wors 

 @peter metz
hab von Elbersberg mal ne andere Variante ins Tal genommen...
anfangs die, die wir letztens gefahren sind, dann vor den Steilstücken rechts abgezweigt und am Hang entlang, ging rel. Langweilig los und wurde immer besser 
Steilstücke, Spitzkehren, Wurzeln alles dabei...
Sah auf jeden Fall nicht so aus als wär da in letzter Zeit einer mitn Radl unterwegs gwesn


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schee wors
> 
> @peter metz
> hab von Elbersberg mal ne andere Variante ins Tal genommen...
> ...



Wärst ein wenig ehr gefahren und hättest es reingeschrieben dann hätt mans gleich mal testen können.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Juni 2013)

hob i doch...

Konnt halt net era... 

Seit ihr etzat gfohrn heit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schee wors
> 
> @peter metz
> hab von Elbersberg mal ne andere Variante ins Tal genommen...
> ...



beim nächsten mal, ist glaub ich a alter kletterer zustieg


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> hob i doch...
> 
> Konnt halt net era...
> 
> Seit ihr etzat gfohrn heit??



Ja aber nur dir kurze Tour, da einer 40min zu spät kam.
War aber trotzdem eine schöne*trockene* Tour


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juni 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja aber nur dir kurze Tour, da einer 40min zu spät :



Ich wors fei ned !


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

was habt ihr morgen vor? ist fränkische überhaupt anständig sinnvoll fahrbar nach dem wetter heute?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2013)

wenns nicht mehr regnet, dann ist die Behringersmühle Tour mit BDS, Altersheim und Markustrail auf jeden Fall sinnvoll da keine Trails mit tiefem Dreck.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2013)

Laut dem Wetterbericht bleibt es trocken


----------



## Höfbert (29. Juni 2013)

Werde um 10:15 aus Erlangen mitgenommen. Fährt nun morgen wer?


----------



## rebirth (29. Juni 2013)

Die posts überschlagen sich


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich mach am So. eine übliche Kalchi Runde - vermutlich ab 11:00 Uhr...
und hab´ 3 Stunden Zeit.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2013)

Komm nach bemühle 
 @RolandMC @Höfbert wann ist treffpunkt? 

Evtl kommen welche aus bbg mit, glaubs zwar net, aber könnt scho sei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (30. Juni 2013)

Würde sagen gegen elf. Ich bräuchte noch Koordinaten. Das Wetter sieht gerade vielversprechend aus.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2013)

hab gerade mir dem Höfbert geapt wir Treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Behringersmühle.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2013)

Taugt das wetter?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Taugt das wetter?



Im Moment Sonne


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Juni 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Hi, ich mach am So. eine übliche Kalchi Runde - vermutlich ab 11:00 Uhr...
> und hab´ 3 Stunden Zeit.



Warst in Kalchi? Als ich heute zum Pferdegehege kam stand ein grün-weißer dort geparkt. Haben sie heute den Weg ums Gehege kontrolliert, hast da was mitbekommen? Ich bin dann vorsichtshalber mal schön Schotter außen rum gefahren.


----------



## OliRay (30. Juni 2013)

Was'n da los gewesen mit den grün-weißen???
Weiß da wer was?


----------



## Schoschi (30. Juni 2013)

Zu wievielt wart ihr denn da heute in Behringersmühle? Wir haben euch von Gößweinstein runter angehupt! Der schwarze Berufsschultuningpassat war Ossiäxl seiner
Roland hat ganz schö die Backen aufgeblasen....


----------



## 0815p (30. Juni 2013)

ich fohr morgen um 14.15 r-bühl


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2013)

Hab einige Bilder auf FB reingestellt. Hätten fast ein Grillfest veranstalten können als wir die Bremsspurjungs trafen. So viele waren wir noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Zu wievielt wart ihr denn da heute in Behringersmühle? Wir haben euch von Gößweinstein runter angehupt! Der schwarze Berufsschultuningpassat war Ossiäxl seiner
> Roland hat ganz schö die Backen aufgeblasen....



Waren heute 10 Mann und 2 Mädchen. Hab mir schon gedacht wer issn dieser Assi Passat War ja auch das steilste Stück mit den Backen hätte ich locker Trompete spielen können.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Juni 2013)

Wos gehtn morng odda am Dienstag in da Fränggischn???

Zum Peter seiner Zeit muss ich nuch bissla wos erban


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Warst in Kalchi? Als ich heute zum Pferdegehege kam stand ein grün-weißer dort geparkt. Haben sie heute den Weg ums Gehege kontrolliert, hast da was mitbekommen? Ich bin dann vorsichtshalber mal schön Schotter außen rum gefahren.


 
Hi, 

als ich kam (im Auto fahrend) rollerste du gerade über die B4 die Weinstraße runter...

...da ich wie immer zu spät dran war, bin ich auf erlaubten Wegen schnellst möglich zur Winterleite rauf - zweimal durch die F-abfahrt - und auf verbotenen Wegen wieder zum Parkplatz. Da war weit und breit kein Sheriff zu sehen.

Grüzi


----------



## rebirth (1. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos gehtn morng odda am Dienstag



1900 STB könnt was gehn


----------



## bike_schrat (1. Juli 2013)

...mahlzeit: mal so ne frage off topic: hat jemand von euch tipps für nen paar touren so grob in der gegend vinschgau? (gerne auch als gps und gerne auch mal mit seilbahnunterstützung) und wenn ja: wo lager aufschlagen (ggf. auch unterkunftstipss)?

thx.


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...mahlzeit: mal so ne frage off topic: hat jemand von euch tipps für nen paar touren so grob in der gegend vinschgau? (gerne auch als gps und gerne auch mal mit seilbahnunterstützung) und wenn ja: wo lager aufschlagen (ggf. auch unterkunftstipss)?
> 
> thx.



Startpunkt: Goldrain (zum Campen sehr empfehlenswert) oder FeWo in Morter/Latsch

Schöne Touren aus dem Gebiet findest du unter MTBR.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos gehtn morng odda am Dienstag in da Fränggischn???
> 
> Zum Peter seiner Zeit muss ich nuch bissla wos erban



Wollte eigentlich Dienstag noch mal fahren aber ich bekomme es zeitmäßig nicht mehr gebacken.
Mittwoch gehts ja dann schon los.


----------



## lowfat (1. Juli 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> ...mahlzeit: mal so ne frage off topic: hat jemand von euch tipps für nen paar touren so grob in der gegend vinschgau? (gerne auch als gps und gerne auch mal mit seilbahnunterstützung) und wenn ja: wo lager aufschlagen (ggf. auch unterkunftstipss)?
> 
> thx.


wir waren letztes jahr dort. war sehr genial. ich kann dir mal ein paar sachen auf der karte zeigen.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich Dienstag noch mal fahren aber ich bekomme es zeitmäßig nicht mehr gebacken.
> Mittwoch gehts ja dann schon los.


 
Wie jetzt???
Mittwoch geht's schon los???


----------



## SuShu (1. Juli 2013)

Wetter soll am WE gut werden. Ich werde am Samstag voraussichtlich in der Hersbrucker was fahren - falls jemand mit will.

Umfang der Tour und Tempo werden nicht hoch sein, da ich nicht fit bin. Ansonsten wäre ich flexibel im wann und wo.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> Mittwoch geht's schon los???



Hab gehört, _»Davos«_ schee is solls hingehn.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> Mittwoch geht's schon los???





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gehört, _»Davos«_ schee is solls hingehn.



ja Mittwoch Mittag los bis Montag. Ich würd mich ja schon drauf freuen aber der Breyer ist halt auch dabei. Mein einziger Bike Kumpel wird der Sebastian werden aber den Breyer müssen wir mitnehmen der fährt nämlich.


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2013)

Oh ja...mach grad noch das Schwein fit. Hab gerade noch die Bein Reste von der Pedale abgepult. 

Wird wieder die bewährte DB 2.5/MK2 2.4 Kombi werden.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Oh ja...mach grad noch das Schwein fit. Hab gerade noch die Bein Reste von der Pedale abgepult.
> 
> Wird wieder die bewährte DB 2.5/MK2 2.4 Kombi werden.



Häst dir ja noch ne Sülze für unterwegs draus machen können.
Ja die Kombi ist schon aufgezogen.


----------



## S P (1. Juli 2013)

Eher ein Gyros. Waren ja längere Fetzen dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2013)

Sind die Pedale jetzt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja Mittwoch Mittag los bis Montag. Ich würd mich ja schon drauf freuen aber der Breyer ist halt auch dabei. Mein einziger Bike Kumpel wird der Sebastian werden aber den Breyer müssen wir mitnehmen der fährt nämlich.


 
Und worum was ich do nix davoo???

Wär do fei glatt dabai gwen...

Mach mal paar Infos per PM
vll kann ich mir Freitag und Montag freischaufln
dann komm ich einfach nach

Ausser ihr wollt mich natürlich net dabai hom 
Mich unangenehmen Gesellen


----------



## bike_schrat (1. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> wir waren letztes jahr dort. war sehr genial. ich kann dir mal ein paar sachen auf der karte zeigen.



...auf der karte zeigen ist gut ;-) - wir wollten uns ja sowieso mal wieder treffen


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/194660-liteville-601-mk1-rs-vivid-air

*hust* *hust*


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2013)

Sogar mit der Kefü und dem Vivid - net schlecht :O. Zufällig auch dem Roland sei Rahmengröße. Das ist natürlich ein ungünstiger Zufall


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

.


Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und worum was ich do nix davoo???
> 
> Wär do fei glatt dabai gwen...
> 
> ...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/194660-liteville-601-mk1-rs-vivid-air
> 
> *hust* *hust*



verdammt. Ist die Geo gleich wie beim MK2?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> verdammt. Ist die Geo gleich wie beim MK2?



glaub scho, hast hal keine option auf angle set.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab gehÃ¶rt, _Â»DavosÂ«_ schee is sollâs hingehn.


Davos teuer ist . Viel SpaÃ, Jungs und passt auf Euren Kontostand auf.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> glaub scho, hast hal keine option auf angle set.



Dann eh net, geht des beim MK2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2013)

Ja beim MK2 wird das gehen, aber den Steuersatz selbst gibt es afaik noch nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja beim MK2 wird das gehen, aber den Steuersatz selbst gibt es afaik noch nicht.



kann man da kein CC Angleset verwenden, das hätte ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Davos teuer ist . Viel Spaß, Jungs und passt auf Euren Kontostand auf.



Ausser nackten Weibern und Abendessen haben wir alles dabei.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> kann man da kein CC Angleset verwenden, das hätte ich noch rumliegen.



soweit ich weiß nicht. aber das ist immer so eine sache bei lv..


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ausser nackten Weibern und Abendessen haben wir alles dabei.


dann ladet euch noch Spaghetti und Gummipuppen in den Kofferraum


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2013)

Gibts keinen passenden steuersatz bei work components??

*edit* welches steuerrohr hat so ein mk1? Erkenns am handy net gescheit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiBu6zDdyzc&feature=share"]VAUDE - Vertriders - The Line - MTB Movie (FullHD) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts keinen passenden steuersatz bei work components??
> 
> *edit* welches steuerrohr hat so ein mk1? Erkenns am handy net gescheit..



Beim Mk1 geht es 100% nicht. Gibt sogar eine ewige Diskussion im Qia Designs Bereich, wo sich auch der  Entwickler der LV-Bikes zu Wort meldet.


----------



## gandi85 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich würde am WE gerne was in der fränkischen fahrn, samstag früh ab 10-11Uhr. 
Ist zwar noch biss bald um was auszumachen. aber würd mich freun, wenn wir wieder ne gute truppe zusammen bringen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich würde am WE gerne was in der fränkischen fahrn, samstag früh ab 10-11Uhr.
> Ist zwar noch biss bald um was auszumachen. aber würd mich freun, wenn wir wieder ne gute truppe zusammen bringen.



Schön einmal wenn ich nicht dabei bin willst du schon um 10.00 Uhr fahren.


----------



## fusion4life (2. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> VAUDE - Vertriders - The Line - MTB Movie (FullHD) - YouTube


kann ich auch so fahren wenn ich mir n liteville kauf


----------



## fusion4life (2. Juli 2013)

???


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Juli 2013)

Wos willsdn mit su aner Leidwill Kistn???

Bin a net dabai am WE...
Bin Davos schee is...


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich würde am WE gerne was in der fränkischen fahrn, samstag früh ab 10-11Uhr.
> Ist zwar noch biss bald um was auszumachen. aber würd mich freun, wenn wir wieder ne gute truppe zusammen bringen.



samstag hätt ich zeit.


----------



## fusion4life (3. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> samstag hätt ich zeit.


ich hätt auch zeit, aber wir brauchen noch einen FÜHRER ^^


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Juli 2013)

Na mittlerweile müssat ihr euch doch gut genuch auskenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin Davos schee is...


krass!


----------



## SuShu (3. Juli 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> ich hätt auch zeit, aber wir brauchen noch einen FÜHRER ^^


 
Oder eine Führerin. Wenn ihr Lust auf Hersbrucker habt. Da bin ich am Samstag unterwegs.


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2013)

Rund um den Schmidberg?

- ja gerne 

Fragt sich nur wann, von Fr. zu Sa. wäre ich Nachtaktiv 
und am Sa. nicht vor high noon "ansprechbar"...


----------



## alet08 (3. Juli 2013)

Da ich mich mit´m Radl in der hersbrucker gar nicht auskenn, käme ich wohl gern mit.
Ich würde mit dem Zug kommen, wohin?

Arbeite aber auf Sa-Nacht, so dass es vor 12 eher schlecht wäre...

Grüßle, Alex


----------



## Milan0 (3. Juli 2013)

Sa bin ich in Schnaittach 12h cc Rennen fahren... Aber auf Hersbrucker Gegend hätte ich auch mal Bock


----------



## SuShu (3. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Rund um den Schmidberg?


 
Du meinst das Zeugs bei Hirschbach!?


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2013)

Ja 

- dieses Jahr wurde ich mal bei Finstermühle "ausgesetzt" und fuhr dann über > Hartenstein > Hirschbach > Etzelwang >Oed >Pommelsbrunn > N. > Fü > @home...

...rund um den Schmidberg war´s rad´l-teschnisch-schee


----------



## gandi85 (3. Juli 2013)

ich fahr samstag 11uhr ab muggendorf, über beringersmühle etc. das meiste müsste ich finden.


----------



## SuShu (3. Juli 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wann, von Fr. zu Sa. wäre ich Nachtaktiv
> und am Sa. nicht vor high noon "ansprechbar"...


 
Das reicht doch eigentlich für ´ne Halbtagestour 13 oder 14 Uhr ab z.B. Pommelsbrunn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (3. Juli 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das reicht doch eigentlich für ´ne Halbtagestour 13 oder 14 Uhr ab z.B. Pommelsbrunn.



Da käme ich doch gern mit 
geht´s dann in Richtung Keltenwall?

lG, Alex


----------



## shift (3. Juli 2013)

Hey Dudes

Ich bin nächsten Montag mal wieder in der alten Heimat.

Dreht jemand von euch zufällig am Nachmittag so gegen 14 Uhr eine Runde in der fränkischen?
Würde mich freuen, wenn was zusammen geht!

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## rebirth (3. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich fahr samstag 11uhr ab muggendorf, über beringersmühle etc. das meiste müsste ich finden.



hast bereits so ausgemacht?


----------



## gandi85 (3. Juli 2013)

ne, sollte aber klappen


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2013)

shift schrieb:


> Hey Dudes
> 
> Ich bin nächsten Montag mal wieder in der alten Heimat.
> 
> ...



hay stefan, komme erst dienstag wieder zurück, wie lang bist in der alten heimat, falls die ganze wochn, dann könn mer was fohren ( freitag z.b)


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2013)

@SuShu
Für kommenden Samstag kann ich erst kurzfristig (am Samstag ) eine Zeit ausmachen.
Ich bekomme noch eine Lieferung und der Spediteuer nennt so genaue Zeitfenster wie
"Samstag Vormittag"....
Also fahre kommenden Samstag am besten unabhängig von mir, 
teile mir aber (wenn möglich) eine Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt (ggf. GPS Koordinaten) mit,
denn evtl. klappt es ja - um so später desto besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (4. Juli 2013)

sollte der neue Slogan werden: Umso später, desto besser  

grüße an die davoser, viel spaß


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2013)

werd morgen um 13.30uhr pottenstaner techno rundn fohrn ab parke im mariental (marientaler kletterwand)


----------



## SuShu (4. Juli 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> geht´s dann in Richtung Keltenwall?


 
Hätte ich vorgeschlagen - aber nur wenn es halbwegs trocken ist. Wenn die Wurzeln dort nass sind, finde ich es äußerst nervig.


----------



## alet08 (4. Juli 2013)

soll ja trocken beiben 

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## shift (4. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay stefan, komme erst dienstag wieder zurück, wie lang bist in der alten heimat, falls die ganze wochn, dann könn mer was fohren ( freitag z.b)



Servus Peter

Na leider nur am Montag. Wird schon mal wieder klappen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2013)

@topolino @gandi85 warum fahr mer net alle zamm am samstag? @simatt geht auch mit, zumindest  ist das der plan.


----------



## microbat (5. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_topolino_ @_gandi85_ warum fahr mer net alle zamm am samstag? @_simatt_ geht auch mit, zumindest  ist das der plan.


 

si-klaro  

geb´ mir einfach ´nen Termin für Nachtaktive und Spediteure 
mit Zeitfenster wie Scheunentore - also nix vor 14:00 Uhr 

schlaf gut


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust ab 16 Uhr die Standard Tour ab Streitberg mitzufahren? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandi85 (5. Juli 2013)

also wie bereits erwähnt. morgen 11 uhr start ab muggendorf. Parkplatz Bootseinstieg. Andi1 fährt mit und noch ein kumpel samt freundin. D.h. sehr chilliges tempo geplant mit obligatorischem Biergartenstopp. Route grob über Angelhartsmountain, Gößweinstein und Behringersmüle beliebig erweiterbar.


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ists noch net sicher ob ich fahr. 
Kann sein das ich mich heut herrichten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (5. Juli 2013)

Mensch Andi, gut dass du kein Englischlehrer bist 

 @SuShu: Geht jetzt morgen ´was in der Hersbrucker Schweiz?


----------



## SuShu (5. Juli 2013)

@alet08 : 13:30 Pommelsbrunn?


----------



## SuShu (5. Juli 2013)

@alet08: Die Runde von Pommelsbrunn - keltischer Ringwall - Happurg - Hohler Fels - Steinernes Gassl - Happurg - Pommelsbrunn hat ca. 20 km, Hm ??? (wahrscheinlich die für die Region üblichen 300Hm/10km). Einige zusätzliche kleine Abstecher gäbe es noch unterwegs. Wenn es mehr werden soll, könnte man vorher/nachher bestimmt noch etwas dazu basteln.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2013)

Wo issn der parkplatz?
 @gandi85


----------



## alet08 (6. Juli 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> @_alet08_: Die Runde von Pommelsbrunn - keltischer Ringwall - Happurg - Hohler Fels - Steinernes Gassl - Happurg - Pommelsbrunn hat ca. 20 km, Hm ??? (wahrscheinlich die für die Region üblichen 300Hm/10km). Einige zusätzliche kleine Abstecher gäbe es noch unterwegs. Wenn es mehr werden soll, könnte man vorher/nachher bestimmt noch etwas dazu basteln.




 @_SuShu_: Da mein Zug um 13:00 ankommt, startete ich lieber direkt um eins; ich kann mich aber auch gern noch eine halbe Std beschäftigen 
eine Erweiterung wäre von mir aus wünschenswert :-D

Danke, Alex


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo issn der parkplatz?
> @gandi85



https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.804028,11.257582&num=1&t=h&z=19


----------



## SuShu (6. Juli 2013)

@_ale_t08: Also dann 13:00 an der S-Bahn in Pommelsbrunn
  @_topolino_: das wäre dann 49.501468, 11.513690


----------



## gandi85 (6. Juli 2013)

Danke Peter


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (6. Juli 2013)

@SuShu
sorry - ich schaffe es nicht mal ansatzweise bis 13:00 Uhr - aber wenigsten kam vorhin endlich die Sofa Lieferung....

Schöne Ausfahrt & bis demnächst.


----------



## gandi85 (6. Juli 2013)

Schön wars, hoher chillfaktor.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juli 2013)

Jo war echt super


----------



## alet08 (6. Juli 2013)

In der Hersbrucker war´s auch sehr schö.
Danke @SuShu


----------



## SuShu (7. Juli 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> In der Hersbrucker war´s auch sehr schö.
> Danke @_SuShu_


 
Yepp, jederzeit wieder


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich spontan morgen nen freien Tag habe möchte ich gerne mal ne Tour in der fränkischen Schweiz fahren. Hierzu komme ich aus Würzburg mit dem Auto angereist.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir bei der Tourengestalltung helfen könnt. 

Ich würde gerne eine EnduroTour (Rundkurs) zwischen 50 und 60km fahren. 
Gerne mit technisch schwierigen Abfahrten (Fahrtechnik bis T4 der Singletrailskala).
Es wäre natürlich schön wenn  man bei der Tour auch ein dem ein oder anderen  landschaftlichen Highlight vorbeikommt.

GPS Tracks wären ideal.
Gerne auch per PN

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

Ui...das verbotene Wort    ............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2013)

Das G-Wort 

Wo sind denn die Davoser? Immer noch weg oder wie?


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Davoser? Immer noch weg oder wie?



Nene, san scho widda im Lande

 @G-ZERO FX
Mit GPS Touren wird dir hier keiner dienen können, hat ja nie einer ein GPS dabei
Fahrn ja sogar fast alle ohne Tacho

Und ich kenn mich net gut genug aus um dir helfen zu können...
Mit ner reinen Wegbeschreibung bist in der Fränkischn eh aufgschmissn...


----------



## fusion4life (9. Juli 2013)

wie schauts denn eig mit bildern von davos aus @Dampfsti???gibts da welche,oder hab ihr euch voll aufs fahren konzentriert?


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Juli 2013)

Klar ham wir uns voll aufs Fahren konzentriert
Und dabei auch ein "paar" Bildla und Videos gschossen...

Da Bernd muss noch sichten, dann wird er scho mal a paar Geile eistelln...

Auf jedn Fall bin ich den steilsten Trail meiner Bike Geschichte gefahren



Kann ich jedem empfehlen der keine Höhen oder Absturzängste und noch dazu sein Bike absolut unter Kontrolle hat


Geil wars


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Juli 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wie schauts denn eig mit bildern von davos aus @Dampfsti???gibts da welche,oder hab ihr euch voll aufs fahren konzentriert?


Ich hob 1100 Bilder! Obber alle im Raw Format. Deswecha etz schnell a boor von jedm Doch!
Ach ja Lifdln is Geil!!!





[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## rebirth (10. Juli 2013)

@simatt schau dir an was die kaputten da gefahren sind... ^^


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_simatt_ schau dir an was die kaputten da gefahren sind... ^^





Des auf die Bilder war ja noch "harmlos"

Echt numol danke an unsern Oberfotografn Bernd fürs Mitnehmen der Spiegelreflex... Geile Bilder


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juli 2013)

Schaut ja gut aus dort wos schö is


----------



## S P (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2013)

bernd super vorab Bilder.
War einer meiner schönsten Bike Urlaube 8000HM bergab ca 1500-2000HM bergauf.
Devinitiv nicht mein letzter Schweiz Urlaub.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bernd super vorab Bilder.
> War einer meiner schönsten Bike Urlaube 8000HM bergab ca 1500-2000HM bergauf.
> Devinitiv nicht mein letzter Schweiz Urlaub.


Muss auch so nach zwei Tagen Pause sagen, das es echt Geil war.
Wetter, Trails und Leute Top

Bilder sind im Orginal  wesentlich besser. Sind ja von ca. 18 MB auf 200KB pro Bild komprimiert worden.
Da geht schon einiges an Qualität verloren


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2013)

Das du deine Kamera den Berg hochgeschleppt hast, hat sich echt gelohnt.
Bin gestern bei mir 20KM und 650HM gefahren, war eine echte Entäuschung gegen die "hohen" Berge.


----------



## folienmaster (10. Juli 2013)

Super Bilder 

Wenigstens mal ein "richtiger" Rahmen am Start!!! 

Net blos soa Aludosengedöns!!!


----------



## lowfat (10. Juli 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder! genau sowas fehlt mir dieses jahr!!!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> sehr schöne Bilder! genau sowas fehlt mir dieses jahr!!!



Ist doch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2013)

@breyer


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2013)

werd freitag mittags um 13.15 uhr r-bühl a tour startn


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Juli 2013)

Bilder aus der Schweiz und die 8000 Tiefenmeter 
!! SAUBER !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## gandi85 (11. Juli 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder. Neid pur. Aber Roland, du hast es dir verdient, kommst ja so kaum zum biken 

ich bräucht zur zeit nen bashguard, ideal in schwarz. 32-34 zähne. außerdem such ich nen 40-50mm Vorbau. wollt mal fragen ob jemand was rumliegen hat, bevor ich was bestell.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder. Neid pur. Aber Roland, du hast es dir verdient, kommst ja so kaum zum biken
> 
> ich bräucht zur zeit nen bashguard, ideal in schwarz. 32-34 zähne. außerdem such ich nen 40-50mm Vorbau. wollt mal fragen ob jemand was rumliegen hat, bevor ich was bestell.



Wenigstens einer, der sieht das ich dauernd zu kurz komme.


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2013)

Im bm ist ein schöner bash für 32 zähne.


----------



## gandi85 (11. Juli 2013)

welchen meinst? will möglichst wenig geld ausgeben, eigentlich...


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer, der sieht das ich dauernd zu kurz komme.



ich bin grad recht erstaunt das Du das Nicolai noch hast?!
solang hattest du doch noch nie einen Rahmen  

ich war lezte Woche mit Julian unterwegs, man der Kerl fährt mitlerweile fast alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2013)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/196377-nc-17-bashguard-nc-17-ring-god-black-32t

Sooo schön isser nimmer. Ein raceface light bla schaut auch gut aus. Bist schon im endstadium?


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2013)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/199558-liteville-601-mk-2-gr-m-raceblack


----------



## gandi85 (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch gar ned angefangen.


----------



## rebirth (11. Juli 2013)

Achso


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich bin grad recht erstaunt das Du das Nicolai noch hast?!
> solang hattest du doch noch nie einen Rahmen
> 
> ich war lezte Woche mit Julian unterwegs, man der Kerl fährt mitlerweile fast alles



Rüste ihn im Moment sogar noch auf. Hab mir gestern einen Vivid Air gekauft, mal sehen ob der mehr Federweg aus dem Rahmen rausquetscht. Weis im Moment nicht so richtig was folgen soll?!
Der Julian ist echt unglaublich, du müsstest ihn mal bei uns mit seinem Scott (CC Schüssel mit 80mm Federweg) sehen. Selbst bei Nässe fährt er da noch mehr als ich.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2013)

Etz willst deine Luftpumpe mit Lockout gegen eine DH Luftpumpe ohne Lockout tauschen? 

Ich glaub eher, du brauchst einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juli 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Etz willst deine Luftpumpe mit Lockout gegen eine DH Luftpumpe ohne Lockout tauschen?
> 
> Ich glaub eher, du brauchst einen neuen Rahmen.



.... oder einfach mehr Hirn!


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Etz willst deine Luftpumpe mit Lockout gegen eine DH Luftpumpe ohne Lockout tauschen?
> 
> Ich glaub eher, du brauchst einen neuen Rahmen.


War gestern mit dem Plastikbomber unterwegs, brauch als Ausgleich was weiches. Totem ist auch schon weich.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2013)

Haste die "zuviel" Schrimps entfernt?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

hab die Schrimps so gelassen und habe eine weichere Feder eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rüste ihn im Moment sogar noch auf. Hab mir gestern einen Vivid Air gekauft, .....D



Oh mei, der hat ja netmal eine Bergauffahrfunktion
Hättest halt noch auf den neuen CCCBCDC SBCS gewartet, da hättest alles in einem...und natürlcih auch die Gewissheit das er falsch eingestellt ist und das es deswegen immer am Dämpfer liegt

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, der hat ja netmal eine Bergauffahrfunktion
> G.



Braucht er bei einem gescheiten Rahmen auch nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Braucht er bei einem gescheiten Rahmen auch nicht.



Ach genau, der kommt ja ins Nicolai

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

S P in Aktion: Nürnberger Mädchen Gruß.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2013)




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Auch mal ein schönes.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2013)

Und noch ein klassischer "One Foot" dazu.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Dynamisches Trio.


----------



## softlurch (12. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Auch mal ein schönes.


einer von den gefürchteten one-footern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Jetzt aber.


----------



## S P (12. Juli 2013)

Ist das aus der Sequenz? Beachtliche Leistung für so eine kleine Kamera.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Ja ist aus einer deiner "Serien"
Die Kamera ist wirklich Top für ihre Grösse.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Das Breyerlein.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juli 2013)

@ Red:
Warum machst du für jedes Bild einen eigenen Post?
Hoggsd midm Läbdob beim Röhmer? 

..... oder einfach doch mehr Hirn!!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dynamisches Trio.




Ach do möcherd ma doch gleich widder no!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Red:
> Warum machst du für jedes Bild einen eigenen Post?
> Hoggsd midm Läbdob beim Röhmer?
> 
> ..... oder einfach doch mehr Hirn!!



Ich hob einfach grod Zeit, muss doch ned imma nochn selbn schema geh.

Römer is ned daham der is aufn Pretzfelder kella do is des wochenend Kirschnfesd.


----------



## fusion4life (12. Juli 2013)

wird morgen was in der fränkischen gefahren?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

Will morgen schon fahren muss aber erst auf die Post warten. Ich denke das zwischen 10-12 Uhr kommt.


----------



## fusion4life (12. Juli 2013)

der dämpfer?also ich wär dabei, kannst ja anrufen wenn des zeug da is.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juli 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> der dämpfer?also ich wär dabei, kannst ja anrufen wenn des zeug da is.



o.k.


----------



## JulH (12. Juli 2013)

schöne Bilder aus der Schweiz!  
Was zahlt man dort für die Liftfahrten?

btw: Der Lars (der mitn geilen Arsch) übertreibt.


----------



## gandi85 (12. Juli 2013)

Was geht morgen? Ich werd um 12 ab muggendorf fahren. Schaffs ned eher, leider.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juli 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> schöne Bilder aus der Schweiz!
> Was zahlt man dort für die Liftfahrten?
> 
> btw: Der Lars (der mitn geilen Arsch) übertreibt.



Ab drei Nãchten sind alle Bahnen, Postbusse und die Rhätische Bahn inkl. Bike  for free
Ab einer Nacht muss man 10 Franken pro Tag und Bike abdrücken.
Das Ganze gilt natürlich nur wenn man eine Bude in Davos oder Klosters hat.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Juli 2013)

Und was kosten 3 nächte 

Kommt keiner mit heute?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Und was kosten 3 nächte
> 
> Kommt keiner mit heute?



3 Nächte? ? Keine Ahnung.
5 Tage haben mich komplett mit allem ca. 350.- gekostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> 3 Nächte? ? Keine Ahnung.
> 5 Tage haben mich komplett mit allem ca. 350.- gekostet



Ruhe ned das die ganzen Franken in der Schweiz hocken.
Das war glaube ich mein billigster Urlaub.


----------



## suoixon (13. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?

Irgendwann vormittags starten und ne Tour?


----------



## Schoschi (13. Juli 2013)

Um 10Uhr geht was zamm am Schwimmbadparkplatz in Rothenbühl.
Weiß aber net wie lange die Tour werden wird, Roland ist der Planer. Geh heut abend noch weng auf an Geburtstag, mal schauen ob ich net erst morgen nachmittag ne Runde dreh.....


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juli 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Um 10Uhr geht was zamm am Schwimmbadparkplatz in Rothenbühl.
> Weiß aber net wie lange die Tour werden wird, Roland ist der Planer. Geh heut abend noch weng auf an Geburtstag, mal schauen ob ich net erst morgen nachmittag ne Runde dreh.....



Schorschi du Pfeife


----------



## suoixon (13. Juli 2013)

Bis wann steht das nun fest?
Weil Anreise aus Herzogenaurach ist zwar nicht Bamberg, aber nervig ist es trotzdem


----------



## rebirth (13. Juli 2013)

da gibts nix zum feststehen. das steht ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juli 2013)

Wird das morgen eine CC progressiv Runde? 

Heut wars mal wieder richtig schön, bis auf den neuen Trail... und die Suche danach


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2013)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bis wann steht das nun fest?
> Weil Anreise aus Herzogenaurach ist zwar nicht Bamberg, aber nervig ist es trotzdem



Is fix!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wird das morgen eine CC progressiv Runde?


:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (13. Juli 2013)

Hat mal wer n google Maps link zum Parkplatz für morgen? 
Danke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juli 2013)

Hier A


----------



## gandi85 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich will das auch können mit dem google link. So ein scheiss 

Tour heute war geil, auch wenn mein bike noch nie so viel geschoben wurde  
Und dem sven sein neuer trail ist 'grenzwertig'. Bin 20 meter durch den wald geschlidert und hab mich dann einfach hinfallen lassen, weil ich nicht ander bremsen konnte.


----------



## rebirth (13. Juli 2013)

@gandi85 bist morgen auch dabei, oder?


----------



## gandi85 (13. Juli 2013)

Ne, morgen hab ich leider ne sperre vom genehmigungsausschuss erhalten.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Tour heute war geil, auch wenn mein bike noch nie so viel geschoben wurde
> Und dem sven sein neuer trail ist 'grenzwertig'. Bin 20 meter durch den wald geschlidert und hab mich dann einfach hinfallen lassen, weil ich nicht ander bremsen konnte.





Wie, meinst du den Trail den ich letztens ausversehen gefahren bin


So schlimm is der doch garnet


Muss für morgen schaun, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus der Kiste komm, bin ich da...
Falls ich mich verspäte ruf ich an...
Braucht also nicht auf mich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (14. Juli 2013)

So ich nach mich mal auf den Weg! Falls es zu Verzögerungen kommt suche ich den Parkplatz noch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

@gandi85 hau mal ein bild rein vom Nomad


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2013)

Waren zum Schluß noch knapp 1100 Hm den Bierkeller haben wir dann auch noch gefunden. Gott sei Dank


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juli 2013)

weil ich ja weiß wie des geht...


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

@suoixon Hast du das "removal tool" zu deiner kurbel?


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren zum Schluß noch knapp 1100 Hm den Bierkeller haben wir dann auch noch gefunden. Gott sei Dank



Und ich dacht noch a Haufen Leut und Nicolais dabei da kann ich mich von gestern erholen... 
War aber echt wieder sehr schön.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2013)

Nicolai Dichte so stark wie nie.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2013)

Und eigtl nur Helius AM, wenn auch eines mit pinion. Ham die eigtl auch andere Rahmen? Will mal ein Ion 16 sehen, das macht mich schon nach wie vor neugierig..


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2013)

Des is doch nix für dich du bist doch eingefleischter Liteviller.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juli 2013)

Das Ion hätte aber ein schön kurzes Sitzrohr! Da würde dann evtl sogar eine Variostütze reinpassen.. und ein Vivid Air passt bestimmt auch. Dazu Engelset und 55er Zochi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das Ion hätte aber ein schön kurzes Sitzrohr! Da würde dann evtl sogar eine Variostütze reinpassen.. und ein Vivid Air passt bestimmt auch. Dazu Engelset und 55er Zochi



Traumausstattung.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicolai Dichte so stark wie nie.



Na, irgendwann erkennt jeder was gut ist...manche eher und Andere müssen öfter Fehler machen. Gibt ja viel Bikemarken über die man sich zum Ziel hin verirren kann

Hast mir heut die Simone aufs Aug gedrückt, so als Vorhut um zu gukken obs Fichtl noch steht Haben auch schön alle geraden Linien, ganz nach fränkischer Natur, mit Hinterradverstzen umfahren...ähh...umsetzt

G.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

*EDIT* Jörg PN.


----------



## suoixon (14. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @suoixon Hast du das "removal tool" zu deiner kurbel?



jo, 8mm imbus 
normales gewinde


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2013)

auf der E13 seite steht was von nem spezielschlüssel, quasi ein abzieher für die kurbel weil keiner integriert ist.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, irgendwann erkennt jeder was gut ist...manche eher und Andere müssen öfter Fehler machen. Gibt ja viel Bikemarken über die man sich zum Ziel hin verirren kann
> 
> Hast mir heut die Simone aufs Aug gedrückt, so als Vorhut um zu gukken obs Fichtl noch steht Haben auch schön alle geraden Linien, ganz nach fränkischer Natur, mit Hinterradverstzen umfahren...ähh...umsetzt
> 
> G.



 ja sie ist im Lernmodus da ist ein Fichtlride genau das richtige.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2013)

Morng ca. 1730-1800 Feierabendrunde...

Entw. ab Matterhorn oder Pottnstaa...
Oder mal widda was rund um Leutnbach...
Oder was ganz anners
Mir wurscht...

Am We wollt ich mal ins Fichtl... @LB Jörg wann häddst Zeit??


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

@Dampfsti wie siehts denn mit stb/tg morgen aus?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2013)

Des is ma z´weit und z´spaaat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

dachte morgen an 1800.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2013)

Bleibt nuch as z´weit

Naa Nemberch is ma morng zu stressich...

Will lieber fränkische...
mal widda poar HM´s machn Nachdem ich am Sunndoch leider verhindert wor...


----------



## suoixon (15. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> auf der E13 seite steht was von nem spezielschlüssel, quasi ein abzieher für die kurbel weil keiner integriert ist.



Bei der trs+ stand da nix, ging direkt ab!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## folienmaster (15. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Morng ca. 1730-1800 Feierabendrunde...
> 
> Entw. ab Matterhorn oder Pottnstaa...
> Oder mal widda was rund um Leutnbach...
> ...



Servus

ich könnte ne Runde mit fahren. Habe aber nur schweres Gerät inkl.

Fahrer , also keine Rennen bitte.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juli 2013)

Heut 1730 pottenstaa parkbucht!


----------



## folienmaster (16. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heut 1730 pottenstaa parkbucht!



Einfacher für mich ist Glashütten z. B. Schule, dann könntest du mich führen! 

Ansonsten schick ich dir per pn meine nummern, dann können wir noch

telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (16. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/16/megavalanche-2013-so-sollte-man-nicht-starten/


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Das ganze faule Pack vereint!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das ganze faule Pack vereint!



Ne du hast noch gefehlt.


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne du hast noch gefehlt.



....dann hätte ich geschrieben : Das faule Pack und der geile Sack!


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2013)

@RolandMC @lowfat ladet ihr die restlichen bilder noch irgendwo hoch?


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Juli 2013)

Mei wor des schee heit


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2013)

Aber echt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2013)

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC @lowfat ladet ihr die restlichen bilder noch irgendwo hoch?



Ja, auf meinem 5 Euro Server.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....dann hätte ich geschrieben : Das faule Pack und der geile Sack!



und der stink faule Sack


----------



## lowfat (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_RolandMC_ @_lowfat_ ladet ihr die restlichen bilder noch irgendwo hoch?


ja, mach ich heute abend. Wird aber etwas später. 
Wenig km, viel Spaß. So mag ichs  Danke Jörg fürs guiden!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wenig km, viel Spaß. So mag ichs



Ich auch 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

Ja ich auch.
Steil.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

Am Hinterrad erkannt man das das es nur photogeshopt ist, viel zu steil für echt

G.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Hinterrad erkannt man das das es nur photogeshopt ist, viel zu steil für echt
> 
> G.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja ich auch.
> Steil.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Hinterrad erkannt man das das es nur photogeshopt ist, viel zu steil für echt
> 
> G.


Manchmal ist ein fetter Arsch von Vorteil ("Schwerpunkt")


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

@Saddamchen Welche größe issn dein Fanes? Simone würd gern ma eines Probesitzen in M.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

Was hast ihr denn jetzt wieder für einen Splin in den Kopf gesetzt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

sie will einfach ein NEUES rad... Dem ein oder anderen hier sollte das bekannt vorkommen


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

Da Breyer widda

Ich wor natürlich an der Stell widda zu schnell fürn Roland, do is ka gscheits Bild rauskumma...
Is aber scho echt Steil des Steinchen

Wenich Km´s und sauviel Spaß is mir a am Liebsten


Des wos gestern su bedrohlich knerzt hot wor mei Forkn..

Hab bei Toxo angrufn, laut dem am Telefon bekomm ich a neue Gabelkrone auf Kulanz...

Muss halt wal die Lürüg ausn CT herhaltn...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sie will einfach ein NEUES rad... Dem ein oder anderen hier sollte das bekannt vorkommen



Ah, meinst sie war zu oft mim Roland unterwegs

 @Dampfsti: Na umsonst, das paßt doch...hast wieder eine Saison Ruhe 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

@_rebirth_
na Bernd seine is auch a L...
Und na Andi seine glaub ich auch...

Der Landus hat eine in Größe M...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah, meinst sie war zu oft mim Roland unterwegs
> 
> @_Dampfsti_: Na umsonst, das paßt doch...hast wieder eine Saison Ruhe
> 
> G.



Naaa, wal die Fanes einfach a geiles Teil is... 

Joo, schau ma mal 
Die Arbeit fürn Service wolln se glaub ich trotzdem haben...
Aber immernoch besser als die 560 die ne neue Kashima Standrohreinheit kosten würde

Der Kommentar als ich nach dem Preis gefragt hab, war Geil...

"Wieviel die so kostet?? Ich glaub des willst net wissn!"


----------



## lowfat (19. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Manchmal ist ein fetter Arsch von Vorteil ("Schwerpunkt")


Jetzt verstehe ich, warum ich da nicht runter bin


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Manchmal ist ein fetter Arsch von Vorteil ("Schwerpunkt")



Glaube auch nicht, dass du den Arsch in der Hose hast um den Stein zu fahren und schon gar nicht die Eier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juli 2013)

Schönes Steinchen, glaub des wär nix für mich gwesn.. schaut übelst aus.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht, dass du den Arsch in der Hose hast um den Stein zu fahren und schon gar nicht die Eier.


Große Eier wären kontraproduktiv da der Schwerpunkt nach vorne wandert!
Aber davon bist du ja nicht betroffen!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Saddamchen Welche größe issn dein Fanes? Simone würd gern ma eines Probesitzen in M.


Wie schon von Sven gepostet ist meines auch L. Andi seins auch, dem ist es ja schon fast zu klein!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht, dass du den Arsch in der Hose hast um den Stein zu fahren und schon gar nicht die Eier.



saugut
Ich denk seine Eier hat seine Frau.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sie will einfach ein NEUES rad... Dem ein oder anderen hier sollte das bekannt vorkommen



Du willst das sie ein neues Rad hat.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> saugut
> Ich denk seine Eier hat seine Frau.



...Ich hatte einen Freund!!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte einen Freund!!



Das Lied heist ich hatte einen Kameraden. und selbst diese Kameradschaft hatte mal ein Ende.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Lied heist ich hatte einen Kameraden. und selbst diese Kameradschaft hatte mal ein Ende.


Es gab doch auch gute Zeiten!





[/url][/IMG]

Lass es nicht so Enden! Gib uns eine Chance!!


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2013)

Tjaja, und ich konnte mir das Elend nicht selbst anschauen.  Dafür kann ich mich jetzt wieder perfekt im Notfall selbst versorgen. Wunden ausbrennen/nähen,... alles machbar.


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es jetzt morgen mit STB aus?

Ich würde mal um 11 Uhr vor Ort sein, bin aber flexibel was die Uhrzeit angeht.

Wie weit ich mit meiner Rippenprellung komme, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.
So Sachen, wie niesen oder lachen fühlen sich nicht besonders gut an  
Eventuell muss ich halt die »Chickenways« fahren, wenn ich diese noch finde. 

Ich dreh jetzt mal eine kleine Testschleife am STB um zu schauen, wie es sich
am Bike anfühlt. Bei zu viel Aua trink ich heute halt nur ein/zwei Weizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2013)

Ich wär dabei 
 @simatt is morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2013)

evt werd ich da sein


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie weit ich mit meiner Rippenprellung komme, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.
> So Sachen, wie niesen oder lachen fühlen sich nicht besonders gut an
> Eventuell muss ich halt die »Chickenways« fahren, wenn ich diese noch finde.



Rippenprellung... vo gestern??

Ich hab wahrscheinlich morng ka Zeit...


----------



## S P (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt morgen mit STB aus?
> 
> Ich würde mal um 11 Uhr vor Ort sein, bin aber flexibel was die Uhrzeit angeht.
> 
> ...



Was haste denn wieder getrieben?

Meinereiner kann den leichten Ausrutscher vom 15.06 immer noch gut spüren.  Dauert also noch an....


----------



## softlurch (19. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> evt werd ich da sein


dann kann ich mich auslösen


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

Dieses Rippenzeugs tut erst immer am nÃ¤chsten Tag weh,  aber dafÃ¼r hÃ¤lt es lange an.



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt morgen mit STB aus?
> 
> Ich wÃ¼rde mal um 11 Uhr vor Ort sein, bin aber flexibel was die Uhrzeit angeht.
> 
> ...


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juli 2013)

Ich war deutlich zu optimistisch!  Das wird nichts morgen.
Bin nur von der Staße in den Wald eingebogen und sofort wieder raus.

Der Roland hat recht, das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen.

 @Dampfsti, ja die Aktion wo es mich gestern »geerdet« hat.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_, ja die Aktion wo es mich gestern »geerdet« hat.



Hmm wohl eher "gesteinigt"
 Bist ja leider erst nach dem weichen Boden aufgekommen...

Aber sowas is scho kacke... 
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## lowfat (19. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich war deutlich zu optimistisch!  Das wird nichts morgen.
> Bin nur von der Staße in den Wald eingebogen und sofort wieder raus.
> 
> Der Roland hat recht, das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen.
> ...


Weia. Dein Sturz sah gestern gar nicht so schlimm aus. 
Rippen dauern lange. Egal ob gebrochen oder nur geprellt. Ich kenn es leider aus eigener Erfahrung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gute Besserung! Auch an S P!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (19. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> sie will einfach ein NEUES rad... Dem ein oder anderen hier sollte das bekannt vorkommen


schau mal hier: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## lowfat (19. Juli 2013)

Hier eine kleine willkürliche Auswahl. Der Rest ist im Album 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61298



Da war der Wolfi noch heile...




Hier wird klar, woher Rolands Platten kam




Feine Linie




Sauber (!) gefahren


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2013)

Wo gehts denn bei der "feinen Linie" weiter?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich war deutlich zu optimistisch!  Das wird nichts morgen.
> Bin nur von der Staße in den Wald eingebogen und sofort wieder raus.
> 
> Der Roland hat recht, das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen.
> ...



Oh meidabei hat garnet so schlimm ausgesehen...eher wie wenn man sich aufs Sofa haut Hatse dich wohl am Lenker bzw. Radl angestoßen?
Na dann schnelle Heilung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn bei der "feinen Linie" weiter?



Direkt hinter ihm, unter den Felsen durch gehts weiter

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Direkt hinter ihm, unter den Felsen durch gehts weiter
> 
> G.



Und ich nehme an ihr seid da mit einem Backflip reingeflogen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. Juli 2013)

backflip mit tailwhip


----------



## fusion4life (20. Juli 2013)

oh mann, geile bilder!schad dass ich ka zeit ghabt hab 
ich hoff doch, dass ihr des jahr nochmal hinfahrt!!!


----------



## bike_schrat (20. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine willkürliche Auswahl. Der Rest ist im Album
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61298



böne schilder 

da seid ihr scho wieder nen paar derbe sachen gefahren - und gute besserung an wolfi!

und v.a. ihr seid einfach so unter der woche mal nen ganzen tag fichteln gewesen während andere arbeiten?!?!?


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juli 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> böne schilder
> 
> da seid ihr scho wieder nen paar derbe sachen gefahren - und gute besserung an wolfi!
> 
> und v.a. ihr seid einfach so unter der woche mal nen ganzen tag fichteln gewesen während andere arbeiten?!?!?




Joo da simma weng was scheens gfohrn...

Naja am Wochnend werst do bei schen Wedder ja vo die Rotsoggn quasi dasabbt...



> Wo gehts denn bei der "feinen Linie" weiter?



Und nachm Backflip Tailwhip wieder mit 2 schönen Backwheelhops rauf auf die Platte und hinterm Baum noch 2 hohe Stufen runter.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und nachm Backflip Tailwhip wieder mit 2 schönen Backwheelhops rauf auf die Platte und hinterm Baum noch 2 hohe Stufen runter.



Net schlecht des könnt ich gar ned


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2013)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> und v.a. ihr seid einfach so unter der woche mal nen ganzen tag fichteln gewesen während andere arbeiten?!?!?



Genau sowas, macht das Leben lebenswert.


----------



## lowfat (20. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Genau sowas, macht das Leben lebenswert.


+1, like,  und sonst noch alles mögliche

lädst Du eigentlich auch noch weitere Bilder hoch?


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2013)

Wir: SP, Bernd und ich haben heute mal wieder eine top Technikrunde in Egl. Gedreht. 5,5 Stunden und 900 Hm. Alles dabei.
 @Martin hab was auf FB hochgeladen.


----------



## S P (21. Juli 2013)

Und des noch bei der hitz...


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2013)

Ja, das zählt doppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wir: SP, Bernd und ich haben heute mal wieder eine top Technikrunde in Egl. Gedreht. 5,5 Stunden und 900 Hm. Alles dabei.
> @Martin hab was auf FB hochgeladen.



Ahhh, ist jetzt die Zeitangabe die neue Kilometerangabe...recht Newschool der Roland
Oder wart ihr 5,5h im Biergarten gesessen und du hast dein Rad dort 900mal einen Meter hochgehoben

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh, ist jetzt die Zeitangabe die neue Kilometerangabe...recht Newschool der Roland
> Oder wart ihr 5,5h im Biergarten gesessen und du hast dein Rad dort 900mal einen Meter hochgehoben
> 
> G.



Man muss mit den alten Maßangaben endlich Schluß machen. 
In den 5,5 Stunden ist nur ein Tankstellen Eis inbegriffen. Kein Biergarten dieses mal. Waren aber so um  die 30 KM.
Natürlich gegen deine 60 und 1600HM ein Witz.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man muss mit den alten Maßangaben endlich Schluß machen.
> In den 5,5 Stunden ist nur ein Tankstellen Eis inbegriffen. Kein Biergarten dieses mal. Waren aber so um  die 30 KM.
> Natürlich gegen deine 60 und 1600HM ein Witz.



Na dann mußt du natürlich noch die 18kg Radgewicht erwähnen

Ne Tankstelle...seit ihr ne MoFa Runde gefahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann mußt du natürlich noch die 18kg Radgewicht erwähnen
> 
> Ne Tankstelle...seit ihr ne MoFa Runde gefahren
> 
> G.



ja das neue Zündapp Super Enduro.
Ach ja du hast ja ein Nicoblei meins kommt dir aber auch immer näher.


----------



## folienmaster (22. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja das neue Zündapp Super Enduro.
> Ach ja du hast ja ein Nicoblei meins kommt dir aber auch immer näher.



Wenn ich euch 2 Schwergewichte so anschau, dann kann das Rad 25 kg wiegen und Ihr bleibt immer noch unter 100kg!


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @_Martin_ hab was auf FB hochgeladen.


seit Du ein Schlaufon hast, hast Du Deine Seele an den NSA verkauft


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> seit Du ein Schlaufon hast, hast Du Deine Seele an den NSA verkauft



Ich seh das ehr als zusätzlicher Speicher


----------



## rehhofer (22. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich war deutlich zu optimistisch!  Das wird nichts morgen.
> Bin nur von der Staße in den Wald eingebogen und sofort wieder raus.
> 
> Der Roland hat recht, das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen.
> ...



Ich kenne das leider auch, - ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, hat damals aber Wochen gebraucht, bis der böse Zauber wieder verschwunden war. 
Gute Besserung Wolfi.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2013)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab pottensta a techno (inkl.Arschtrail) tour fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich lieg auch flach, hab mir den rücken verenkt. ********, würd gerne mit. Wenn ihr am we was technisches fahrt sagt mal bescheid, dann komm ich evtl mal mit der cam mit und mach paar bilder (aber eher zu fuss). Also bei der planung paar fotohotspots einplanen.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab pottensta a techno (inkl.Arschtrail) tour fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid geben



Würd gern mitfahrn, muss aber bis min 4 re erban...


----------



## softlurch (22. Juli 2013)

*Out of Topic*

falls jemand von Euch diese beiden Gesellen sichtet, bitte Info an mich oder Polizei, es handelt sich seit heute Vormittag um Diebesgut


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2013)

schmarr doch ned, alle beide weg wie des


----------



## gandi85 (22. Juli 2013)

Ach du ********.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2013)

Ja da Leggds mi am doch am Arsch...

Des kann doch net saa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (22. Juli 2013)

@softlurch, mein Beileid!

Haben Dir "Die" die Räder aus dem Keller geklaut?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

Vorm cops rufen paar aufs maul hauen is ok, oder?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2013)

*Alter*! Wahnsinn! Drecks Diebes Pack hoffentlich werden sie wieder gefunden.


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. Juli 2013)

Schei$$e, ausm Keller raus? Hoffentlich gibts wenigstens was von der Versicherung.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich lieg auch flach, hab mir den rücken verenkt. ********, würd gerne mit. Wenn ihr am we was technisches fahrt sagt mal bescheid, dann komm ich evtl mal mit der cam mit und mach paar bilder (aber eher zu fuss). Also bei der planung paar fotohotspots einplanen.



Bei was? Eingschlafen und vom Lehrerpult gefallen.
ne Scherz gute Besserung.


----------



## gandi85 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ein ergonomisches stehpult. Muss irgendwie beim biken passiert sein, bzw. kams nachm biken über nacht


----------



## fusion4life (22. Juli 2013)

@softlurch: so ein s**** @gandi85: passt dir die geometrie vom nomad vielleicht net


----------



## fusion4life (22. Juli 2013)

ps:aber trotzdem gute besserung auch von mir @gandi85


----------



## lowfat (23. Juli 2013)

Wir sollten einen eigenen Lazarett-Thread aufmachen in dem es passive und aktive Mitglieder gibt.
Gute Besserung an alle aktiven Mitglieder!


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

Hätte vll noch irgendwer ne Feder in 400x2,5" für meinen Vivid rumfliegen?
Also mit 38mm Innendurchmesser...

Fürn Ersatzdämpfer muss es net unbedingt a neue Feder sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hätte vll noch irgendwer ne Feder in 400x2,5" für meinen Vivid rumfliegen?
> Also mit 38mm Innendurchmesser...
> 
> Fürn Ersatzdämpfer muss es net unbedingt a neue Feder sein



400x2,75" für Vivid


----------



## gandi85 (23. Juli 2013)

Mir gehts wieder besser, hab eine spritze mit schlangengift zum lahmlegen vom nerv bekommen. Kein scheiss. Tat ne stunde höllisch weh, seit dem ists weg. Muss mich aber nach wie vor bissl schonen. 
Am noamd liegts ned, des ist viel zu geil


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 400x2,75" für Vivid




Kennt a draufbassn...
warum hast ma die net damals scho mitgem???


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Juli 2013)

@RolandMC morng wie geplant??

1730 Pottnstaa??
Bring die Feder bitte mal mit , dann prober mas mal drauf...

Durolux RC2 is mondierd und will morng getestet wern...

Wetter soll glücklicherweis net so extrem wern...


----------



## Axalp (25. Juli 2013)

Grüsse aus Whistler in die Fränkische! 

http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/m/media/8f262790-f419-11e2-9034-712df6628ea4


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Grüsse aus Whistler in die Fränkische!
> 
> http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/m/media/8f262790-f419-11e2-9034-712df6628ea4



viel spass


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Grüsse aus Whistler in die Fränkische!
> 
> http://www.bikeparkphotos.com/m/media/8f262790-f419-11e2-9034-712df6628ea4



Sauber hoffentlich schönes Wetter


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2013)

Ja, wenns ned regnet.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> @RolandMC morng wie geplant??
> 
> 1730 Pottnstaa??
> Bring die Feder bitte mal mit , dann prober mas mal drauf...
> ...


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2013)

@lowfat
top leistung gestern  war scho a traum tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (27. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @lowfat
> top leistung gestern  war scho a traum tour




Die obere schwere Stelle hab ich im Video vom Käptn nicht entdeckt, dafür die untere Passage im Wald. 
Ab 05:03  http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24570


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2013)

So für alle denen es langweilig ist hier alle Davos Bilder.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/breyber/sets/72157634719616854/


----------



## S P (27. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So für alle denen es langweilig ist hier alle Davos Bilder.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/breyber/sets/72157634719616854/



Saustark


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So für alle denen es langweilig ist hier alle Davos Bilder.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/breyber/sets/72157634719616854/



Sauba


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So für alle denen es langweilig ist hier alle Davos Bilder.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/breyber/sets/72157634719616854/



Top Bin begeistert.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juli 2013)

Die Bilder sind natürlich komprimiert und so gut wie unbearbeitet.
Wenn einer ein Orginal braucht einfach melden. Da ist dann die Quali noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2013)

Also ich möchte alle auf denen du drauf bist.


----------



## lowfat (27. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @_lowfat_
> top leistung gestern  war scho a traum tour


Danke fÃ¼r die Blumen! Ich fands auch super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ihr seid sehr fein gefahren!



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die obere schwere Stelle hab ich im Video vom KÃ¤ptn nicht entdeckt, dafÃ¼r die untere Passage im Wald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der hatte auch drei mann hilfestellung  Respekt!


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @lowfat
> top leistung gestern  war scho a traum tour



war sicher ne rechte Hitzeschlacht 
gibts paar Bilder?
ich hätte es gestern nicht bis rauf geschaft, hab mich heut schon bei knapp 1000hm gequält!


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> war sicher ne rechte Hitzeschlacht
> gibts paar Bilder?
> ich hätte es gestern nicht bis rauf geschaft, hab mich heut schon bei knapp 1000hm gequält!



ja lars war a traum, wenig wandersleut bei top wetter, hast was verpasst.Beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2013)

ich werd um 1000uhr ab r-bühl a kurze techno runden fohren, falls jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd um 1000uhr ab r-bühl a kurze techno runden fohren, falls jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn



Bin dabei, evtl. 10 min später.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin dabei, evtl. 10 min später.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd um 1000uhr ab r-bühl a kurze techno runden fohren, falls jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn



Viel zu Haas! Auserdem müsserd midm Cheetah fohrn


----------



## lowfat (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die paar Videoschipsel von der Ausfahrt am Freitag zusammengebastelt:


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2013)

martin, du bis auf zack, gut bergauf, gut bergab, und filme schneiden kannst a super
dankschö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Viel zu Haas! Auserdem müsserd midm Cheetah fohrn



war gar ned so schlimm, frag mal den andreas


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war gar ned so schlimm, frag mal den andreas



Ich komm gerade von der Intensivstation und kann wieder selber gehen. 

Ich habe geschwitzt wie noch nie in meinem Leben. Die anderen aber auch.


----------



## lowfat (28. Juli 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ich komm gerade von der Intensivstation und kann wieder selber gehen.


oops, was war los? Kreislauf?


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> oops, was war los? Kreislauf?



Jein, leichte Übertreibung.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> oops, was war los? Kreislauf?



wenn ich mitn andreas unterwegs bin, fahr mer ziemlich hohes tempo, aber bei der hitz is des ned so gut


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich habe die paar Videoschipsel von der Ausfahrt am Freitag zusammengebastelt:





Und ich dachte, du hast nur die Innenseite deiner Rucksack- und Hosentasche gefilmt.


----------



## lowfat (28. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du hast nur die Innenseite deiner Rucksack- und Hosentasche gefilmt.


Wie es in meinen Taschen aussieht willst Du nicht wirklich wissen


----------



## gandi85 (28. Juli 2013)

am we bzw. ab Donnerstag auch unter der Woche wäre ich mal wieder dabei, man man, der scheiß rücken zieht sich hin...


----------



## Blennie (28. Juli 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich war deutlich zu optimistisch!  Das wird nichts morgen.
> Bin nur von der Staße in den Wald eingebogen und sofort wieder raus.
> 
> Der Roland hat recht, das wird sich noch etwas hinziehen.
> ...



Der Wolfi- geerdet???
Meine Welt bricht zam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich habe die paar Videoschipsel von der Ausfahrt am Freitag zusammengebastelt:


Do sän a boor schöna Eggn dabei!!

Ach ja nu wos!
FAULES PACK!!!


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2013)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab behr.mühl a tour ins klumpental fohren, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid gebn


----------



## folienmaster (30. Juli 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab behr.mühl a tour ins klumpental fohren, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid gebn



Servus

was sind denn das für Zeiten.  Im nächsten Leben werd ich Beamter mit Gleitzeit!  Hat mir letztes mal mit dem Sven und den Anderen viel spass gemacht in Pottenstein, auch wenn ich  nur die tragende Rolle hatte und immer der Langsamste war!  Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Termin! 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

ist heute irgendwo weng was los?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ist heute irgendwo weng was los?



Nur Ht ist fei keine Ausrede...nur weils den Wolfi mal gelegt hat

G.


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

Mein dämpfer kommt heute wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein dämpfer kommt heute wieder...



Noch besser

G.


----------



## folienmaster (31. Juli 2013)

Des is doch ein Verschleißteil, da hat doch der Profi

immer einen Ersatz in der Schublade! 

bzw. eine Holzlatte für unterwegs! 

Ich habe auf meinen CanCreek auch 4 Woche warten müssen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein dämpfer kommt heute wieder...


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Des is doch ein Verschleißteil, da hat doch der Profi
> 
> immer einen Ersatz in der Schublade!
> 
> ...



ich sag nur Vivid AIR


----------



## gandi85 (31. Juli 2013)

oh ich spiel auch grad mit dem Gedanken nen vivid zu holen.

Davos????


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

@_HTWolfi_ Passt 100%ig   (wobei der hinterbau "entspannt" 138mm hat).
 @_RolandMC_ fit? 

Mein Nico is einsatzbereit.


----------



## lowfat (31. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein dämpfer kommt heute wieder...


ich hätte Dir einen "Cube AMS 125 to Wolfimobil-Konverter" anbieten können. Hat neulich im STB schon gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## folienmaster (31. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich hätte Dir einen "Cube AMS 125 to Wolfimobil-Konverter" anbieten können. Hat neulich im STB schon gute Dienste geleistet



Is natürlich etwas nobler als meine besagte Holzlatte!


----------



## rebirth (31. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Cube AMS 125 to Wolfimobil-Konverter



Daran dacht ich auch erst


----------



## gandi85 (1. August 2013)

Davos???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. August 2013)

Heut oder was?


----------



## gandi85 (1. August 2013)

Wenn einer mitfährt


----------



## Höfbert (1. August 2013)

Davos?


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2013)

A weng weit...


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2013)

fohr morgen um 13.45uhr r-bühl tour


----------



## wastemer (1. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen um 13.45uhr r-bühl tour



ich hätt ja amal wieder lust und zeit(urlaub) um in die fränkische zu fohrn,aber der weg führt richtung similaun und eisjöchl.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2013)

wastemer schrieb:


> ich hätt ja amal wieder lust und zeit(urlaub) um in die fränkische zu fohrn,aber der weg führt richtung similaun und eisjöchl.



euch viel spass, evt fohr mer uns nächst woch übern trail


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2013)

Soderla, es haben alle Frangn fern ihrer Heimat auf den Flowtrails des Steinwalds übrlebt

Klassiker Siebengeißleinplatte...













...am SbFelsen...







....beim Zoigeln, endlich mal nur anstängige Räder unterwegs...







...am ReFelsen...







...und noch am Einstieg zum Kibtztrail.







G.


----------



## folienmaster (1. August 2013)

Ihr und eure Nuckis! 

Du wirst schon die Bauwausprache für die Franken übersetzt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. August 2013)

Scheee...
Schad das ich ka Zeit ghabt hab....


----------



## r34l1ty (1. August 2013)

sehr schöne bilder  kriegt man gleich lust aufs fahren!


----------



## lowfat (1. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Scheee...
> Schad das ich ka Zeit ghabt hab....


seh ich genau so. und ich habs nicht mal gewusst


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2013)

seid ihr nicht im nicolai touren verteiler?


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour im Reich der Steine mit der Sprache hatten wir keine Probleme da wir eh nur "Auswärtige" getroffen haben.
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour. 
Ja endlich mal ne Tour mit der richtigen Marke
Danke noch mal an Jörg für die verschiedenen Zusatzflüssigkeiten
 @Martin dachte nicht das du Zeit hättest, schick dir das nächste mal eine mail.
Das wichtigste zum Schluss, super Bilder


----------



## S P (2. August 2013)

Schon wieder wichteln? Man....
Hatte aber auch meinen Spaß im hohen Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Schon wieder wichteln? Man....
> Hatte aber auch meinen Spaß im hohen Norden



Das nächste mal wieder wie wars im Norden? Flach


----------



## folienmaster (2. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour im Reich der Steine mit der Sprache hatten wir keine Probleme da wir eh nur "Auswärtige" getroffen haben.
> Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
> Ja endlich mal ne Tour mit der richtigen Marke
> Danke noch mal an Jörg für die verschiedenen Zusatzflüssigkeiten
> ...



Kann Preussen zum übersetzen dabei gehabt! 

Wenn ich mir nen Nicolaiaufkleber drauf mach, komm ich dann auch in

den Verteiler!?


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nen Nicolaiaufkleber drauf mach, komm ich dann auch in
> 
> den Verteiler!?



mmhh
dann vielleicht ab und zu mal

erst bei richtiger Rahmenauswahl bekommst du den täglichen Newsletter


----------



## folienmaster (2. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> mmhh
> dann vielleicht ab und zu mal
> 
> erst bei richtiger Rahmenauswahl bekommst du den täglichen Newsletter



Muss ich  beim nächsten mal auf deinem Rahmen probesitzen. 

Hab ja so kurze Beine!


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Muss ich  beim nächsten mal auf deinem Rahmen probesitzen.
> 
> Hab ja so kurze Beine!



Dann sitzt du, auf meinem, auf jeden Fall richtig.


----------



## Dampfsti (5. August 2013)

Kleines Update aus Ischgl...






So richtig geile Trails ham wir heut (noch) nicht gefunden, nur ein Stück Wanderweg mit ca 200-250hm schönes S4 Felsgelände  und ein paar flowige
Wege...
Hab da aber leider keine Bilder gemacht...

Morgen gehts mal Richtung Samnaun
Schau ma mal ob ich da was find was mir richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## RolandMC (5. August 2013)

Schöns Buildl Sven



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kleines Update aus Ischgl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## folienmaster (5. August 2013)

Is bestimmt ein Suchbild! 

Irgendwie mach ich da was verkehrt. Schaffs grad mal in die Fränkische 

und jetzt hock ich immernoch im Büro.   Hauptsache das Wettter passt!


----------



## HTWolfi (5. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kleines Update aus Ischgl...



Falls du zufällig Björn, Michi, Gina,  aus Nürnberg treffen solltest, sag Grüße, die sind nämlich seit Sonntag auch in Ischgl.
Wünsche dir noch schöne technisch anspruchsvolle Trails und gutes Wetter!


----------



## lowfat (7. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Kleines Update aus Ischgl...
> 
> So richtig geile Trails ham wir heut (noch) nicht gefunden, nur ein Stück Wanderweg mit ca 200-250hm schönes S4 Felsgelände  und ein paar flowige
> Wege...
> ...


Ischgl ist nett. Im Sommer vor allem günstig. 
Hast Du eine Karte dabei? Dann kann ich Dir drei Touren nennen, die abseits der ausgeschilderten Routen liegen und ein bischen mehr rocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (7. August 2013)

Hat heut Abend wer Lust eine Runde mitzufahren? 

Ich wäre etwa um 18 Uhr an der Guckhüll, oder man trifft sich 18.30 an der Matterhornparke!


----------



## OliRay (7. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand ne Tour schildern, z.B. Matterhorn oder ähnliches. Hätte mal Lust (falls mein kleiner es zulässt) in anderer Umgebung zu fahren außer Kalchreuth oder Hetzles! Ne knackige Endurotour wäre wünschenswert. Allerdings hab ich kein GPS. Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## JulH (7. August 2013)

Schildern ist schwierig, da zu viel Abzweigungen.
Am besten einfach mal mitfahren. 
Ansonsten heißt das Zauberwort Wanderkarte.


----------



## 0815p (7. August 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Hat heut Abend wer Lust eine Runde mitzufahren?
> 
> Ich wäre etwa um 18 Uhr an der Guckhüll, oder man trifft sich 18.30 an der Matterhornparke!



bin in den bergen


----------



## JulH (7. August 2013)

Ich weiß. Am Fr komm ich a in die Nähe.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. August 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ischgl ist nett. Im Sommer vor allem günstig.
> Hast Du eine Karte dabei? Dann kann ich Dir drei Touren nennen, die abseits der ausgeschilderten Routen liegen und ein bischen mehr rocken...




Bin leider schon wieder daheim, haben auch den ein oder anderen netten Trail gefunden...

Welche ausgeschilderten Routen...
Ausschilderung der MTB Routen ist ja schlichtweg in Ischgl nicht vorhanden...
Und man ist eigentlich ausnahmslos besser mit den jeweiligen Wanderwegen bedient...

Naja, vll komm ich irgendwann nochmal dort hin...
Aber in anderen Regionen ist eindeutig mehr für uns geboten als in Ischgl...


----------



## folienmaster (7. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin leider schon wieder daheim, haben auch den ein oder anderen netten Trail gefunden...
> 
> Welche ausgeschilderten Routen...
> Ausschilderung der MTB Routen ist ja schlichtweg in Ischgl nicht vorhanden...
> ...



Warum fährst a dohin nach Ischgl!? 

Wärst halt in die Fränkische gforn!


----------



## OliRay (7. August 2013)

Wo ist denn der Matterhornparkplatz??? WÃ¤re sehr erfreut Ã¼ber Antwortð


----------



## HTWolfi (7. August 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Matterhornparkplatz??? WÃ¤re sehr erfreut Ã¼ber Antwortð



Unterhalb (sÃ¼dlich) der Matterhornwand, daher auch der Name.
Zufahrt und Karte siehe hier http://www.frankenjura.com/klettern/poi/223


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (8. August 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Unterhalb (südlich) der Matterhornwand, daher auch der Name.
> Zufahrt und Karte siehe hier http://www.frankenjura.com/klettern/poi/223



Diese Ecke kenn ich!  Da haben wir schon mal ein Motorrad verloren! 

Fahrer blieb aber heil!


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2013)

Werd morgen früh ab 10.00 Uhr mal was langsames ab Leutenbach fahren, bin immer noch kränklich.


----------



## folienmaster (10. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen früh ab 10.00 Uhr mal was langsames ab Leutenbach fahren, bin immer noch kränklich.



Na, dann erst mal Gute Besserung! 

Würde gerne mitfahren, aber hab do noch etwas zu arbeiten. 

Da hätt ich dann mithalten können!


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2013)

Da würdest mich locker überholen.



folienmaster schrieb:


> Na, dann erst mal Gute Besserung!
> 
> Würde gerne mitfahren, aber hab do noch etwas zu arbeiten.
> 
> Da hätt ich dann mithalten können!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2013)

Oh mei...immer noch net auskuriert

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen früh ab 10.00 Uhr mal was langsames ab Leutenbach fahren, bin immer noch kränklich.



Du meinst sicher dämlich oder???

PS: Wennsd krang bist, kurier di aus alder Depp!

Auto ist gepackt, morgen gehts mal wieder an den Geißkopf.
Amol widder weng rumhupfn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (11. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen früh ab 10.00 Uhr mal was langsames ab Leutenbach fahren, bin immer noch kränklich.


War gestern auf der Durchfahrt in Aalen und hab ein paar trails der schwäbischen Alb ausprobiert. Mein Fazit: Die Fränkische is fei schee! Deshalb mach ich heute einen ruhigen Tag.
Gute Besserung und gute Fahrt Roland!


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher dämlich oder???
> 
> PS: Wennsd krang bist, kurier di aus alder Depp!
> 
> ...



Am Geiskopf aufpassen, nicht das es dich auf die Silikonlippen haut, wenn du wieder die genzen 12 jährigen mit deinem herausragendem Fahrtalent aufmischt.


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> War gestern auf der Durchfahrt in Aalen und hab ein paar trails der schwäbischen Alb ausprobiert. Mein Fazit: Die Fränkische is fei schee! Deshalb mach ich heute einen ruhigen Tag.
> Gute Besserung und gute Fahrt Roland!



hab langsame 20 KM mit dem Bagger abgespult. Bergauf nur im Schongang ohne Rampen.


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2013)

gute besserung


----------



## gandi85 (11. August 2013)

schau fei, dass du gesund wirst. habs dir letzte Woche schon gesagt, dass manchmal weniger mehr ist.


----------



## Schoschi (11. August 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> schau fei, dass du gesund wirst. habs dir letzte Woche schon gesagt, dass manchmal weniger mehr ist.



...aber net beim Römer....


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2013)




----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ...aber net beim Römer....



da wor ich seit 2 Jahr nimma zum tanken.


----------



## swoosh999 (12. August 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Die Fränkische is fei schee!



find ich auch. war nun gestern das 2te und nicht das letzte mal in der FS. tolle gegend


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Sauber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2013)

@peter metz

Sauber!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Sauber 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2013)

Setzt sich irgendwie durch dieses Sauber


----------



## folienmaster (12. August 2013)

Folgende Dinge find ich net so sauber:

1. Gentleman trägt der Dame des Rad rauf 

2. Wo isn der Helm in der Anfangssequenz

Ansonsten Sauber


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Folgende Dinge find ich net so sauber:
> 
> 1. Gentleman trägt der Dame des Rad rauf
> 
> ...



zu 1.  wenn du so oft des rad meiner lady den berg hochgetragen hättest wie ich, würdest du ned über deiner eignen fitnes jammern , aber des kannst ja ned wissen, du kennst uns beide ned.
 zu 2., bei 30 grad im schatten und steilen bergaufschotter, setz ich keinen schädelschoner auf


----------



## folienmaster (12. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> zu 1.  wenn du so oft des rad meiner lady den berg hochgetragen hättest wie ich, würdest du ned über deiner eignen fitnes jammern , aber des kannst ja ned wissen, du kennst uns beide ned.
> zu 2., bei 30 grad im schatten und steilen bergaufschotter, setz ich keinen schädelschoner auf



Bin froh wenn ich mei Radl rauf bzw runterbring!  

Du fährst ja immer zu ungluecklichen Zeiten, da muss ich ja meist noch arbeiten. Aber wird schon mal klappen mit dem kennenlernen.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

Ab Mitte der Wochn sollt ich a widda halbwegs fit sa... 
Müss ma was einplanen 
 @LB Jörg Freitag Nachmittag Fichtln??

  @folienmaster: gechan Peter sein Berchaufspeed schau fei sogor ich old aus


----------



## folienmaster (12. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ab Mitte der Wochn sollt ich a widda halbwegs fit sa...
> Müss ma was einplanen
> @_LB Jörg_ Freitag Nachmittag Fichtln??
> 
> @_folienmaster_: gechan Peter sein Berchaufspeed schau fei sogor ich old aus



Muss i halt schneller schieben üben!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Freitag Nachmittag Fichtln??



Kann die Woche genau Null,Null vorplanen Ich weiß, abgesehen vom Donnerstag, immer erst was auf mich zukommt wenn ich aufgestanden bin...hört sich komisch an, is aber so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (12. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Herrlich, Peter! Da sind ja ganz leckere Stellen dabei. Und klasse gefahren


----------



## RolandMC (12. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann die Woche genau Null,Null vorplanen
> G.



Warum? Schneits scho wieder bei euch da droben.


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann die Woche genau Null,Null vorplanen Ich weiß, abgesehen vom Donnerstag, immer erst was auf mich zukommt wenn ich aufgestanden bin...hört sich komisch an, is aber so
> 
> G.



Na dann schau halt mal .. 
Vll geht ja was


----------



## rebirth (13. August 2013)

@Dampfsti @LB Jörg wenn ihr die tage ins spezialgebiet geht, bitte bescheid geben. Ich hab da noch ne rechnung offen... =D


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2013)

Jepp, wenn was geht dann sag ich bescheid
Nach dem heutigen Aufstehen ist auch alles schon wieder ein wenig lichter....und der Schnee ist auch wieder geschmolzen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jepp, wenn was geht dann sag ich bescheid
> Nach dem heutigen Aufstehen ist auch alles schon wieder ein wenig lichter....und der Schnee ist auch wieder geschmolzen.
> 
> G.



Na Gott sei Dank


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und der Schnee ist auch wieder geschmolzen.
> 
> G.


...durch die Nase?


----------



## Cellini (14. August 2013)

@Peter: klasse Filme


----------



## signor_rossi (14. August 2013)

Servus!

Will ne Tour ab Ebermannstadt machen. Starte auf der rechten Wiesentseite.(flussaufwärts rechts) Wollt mal fragen ob's am Zuckerhut und Neideck schöne Trails gibt? Will dann weiter über Druidenhain-Burggaillenreuth-Moritz-und dann den Senkrecht Rot zurück über Oswaldhöhle-Streitberg-Hummerstein zurück.
Habt ihr tipps für mich? Sind ja Eure Hometrails...;-)
Besten Dank u. Gruß nach Leutenbach u. Umgebung


----------



## Axalp (14. August 2013)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Will ne Tour ab Ebermannstadt machen. Starte auf der rechten Wiesentseite.(flussaufwärts rechts) Wollt mal fragen ob's am Zuckerhut und Neideck schöne Trails gibt? Will dann weiter über Druidenhain-Burggaillenreuth-Moritz-und dann den Senkrecht Rot zurück über Oswaldhöhle-Streitberg-Hummerstein zurück.
> Habt ihr tipps für mich? Sind ja Eure Hometrails...;-)
> Besten Dank u. Gruß nach Leutenbach u. Umgebung



Wichtigster Tipp: Fahr' die Tour nicht am Sonntag, weil viel zu viele Wanderer auf den beschriebenen Wegen unterwegs sind.
Ansonsten unauffällig verhalten - dann hast' auf der Runde eine Menge Spass!


----------



## signor_rossi (14. August 2013)

Sonntags fahr ich nie Wanderwege!!!
Wie siehts um Zuckerhut-Wartstein und Neideck aus?Trails??
Wenn nicht fahr ich direkt Ebermannstadt-Wallerwarte-Druidenhain-Burggaillenreuth runter...Moritz hoch und den Senkrecht Rot zurück
Danke für die Info! Will morgen früh los!


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2013)

Geht morgen früh was, könnt ein wenig HT fahren.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. August 2013)

Morng früh??
Mussd du nix erban


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Morng früh??
> Mussd du nix erban



Das hat mit meinem Glauben zu tun. ich komme aus einem kath. Dorf
 @S P Glauben statt wissen.


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2013)

fichteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (14. August 2013)

Ich muss was arbeiten! 

Aber bringt wenigstens a Geld!


----------



## Dampfsti (14. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das hat mit meinem Glauben zu tun. ich komme aus einem kath. Dorf




Oh mei...


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> fichteln?



Fichteln ist zu weit, waren heute wieder genug KM.
Werd a bisserl Leutenbacheln. Muss noch aufpassen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich muss was arbeiten!
> 
> Aber bringt wenigstens a Geld!



Bin zu gläubig um an einem Feiertag zu arbeiten.


----------



## folienmaster (14. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin zu gläubig um an einem Feiertag zu arbeiten.



Seelig sind die Katholiken oder wie soll ich des jetzt verstehen!? 

Den anderen mit den geistig Armen und den Himmelreich kenn ich auch noch!


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2013)

Ja seelig sind die kath. denn sie haben in überwiegend kath frei.
Blöd wirds blos wenn ein Kunde aus Erlangen Nürnberg o. ä. anruft.


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd a bisserl Leutenbacheln



wann denn? vielleicht komm ich ma vorbei. hab noch net geklärt ob ich morgen autos anguggn geh oder net? Nbg sollte ja alles offen sein, oder?


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2013)

ich bin auch mit der gnade eines oberfränkischen (= überwiegend katholischen) Artbeitsplatzes gesegnet und habe morgen frei. Allerdings ist mein Tag wegen Geburtstags meines Sohnemanns schlecht planbar. Vllt. stoss ich irgendwo spontan


----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wann denn? vielleicht komm ich ma vorbei. hab noch net geklärt ob ich morgen autos anguggn geh oder net? Nbg sollte ja alles offen sein, oder?



Bin zeitlich offen, werd irgendwann fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. August 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich bin auch mit der gnade eines oberfränkischen (= überwiegend katholischen) Artbeitsplatzes gesegnet und habe morgen frei. Allerdings ist mein Tag wegen Geburtstags meines Sohnemanns schlecht planbar. Vllt. stoss ich irgendwo spontan



Sag ihm einen Geburtstagsgruss von mir


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2013)

fohr morgen früh so um 10.00uhr ab r-bühl die treiltour, wenn jemand mitwill soll er bescheid geben


----------



## rebirth (17. August 2013)

Guten tag, geht morgen weng was?


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Guten tag, geht morgen weng was?



9.30uhr ab r-bühl die treiltour


----------



## xTr3Me (18. August 2013)

ich schau mal vorbei


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2013)

@ wolfi
mir nehmen morgen den tobi mit, bleibt aber bei der tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (20. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ wolfi
> mir nehmen morgen den tobi mit, bleibt aber bei der tour


 Guter Plan!


----------



## xTr3Me (20. August 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen was fränkisches? Würde gerne vormittags losfahren.


----------



## Tomak (24. August 2013)

Muss mich hier mal reindrängen....

Sind gestern die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Runde gefahren....

Vorm letzten Drittel haben wir einen netten Cannondale Fahrer getroffen, der uns ortskundig eine Variante erklährt hat und uns ein Stück "mitgenommen" hat. Kennt den hier jemand ? Roter Endurohelm und rot-weisses Cannondale.

Die Variante war klasse, die gesamte Tour ist empfehlenswert.(...das brauch ich Euch natürlich nicht zu erzählen  )

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Saddamchen (24. August 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Muss mich hier mal reindrängen....
> 
> Sind gestern die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Runde gefahren....
> 
> ...


Hmmm? 
Cannondale Fahrer ist bei uns eigentlich keiner dabei. 
Muss ein illegaler Eindringling gewesen sein!


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Muss mich hier mal reindrängen....
> 
> Sind gestern die Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Runde gefahren....
> 
> ...



er ist glaub ich von pegnitz


----------



## Tomak (24. August 2013)

Könnt gut sein......

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2013)

Peter wo warstn heut weng?


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2013)

hast mich,uns gsehn oder liteville fohrer


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2013)

Jo. Bin für 3 sec. hinter dir gefahren


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jo. Bin für 3 sec. hinter dir gefahren



schmarrn, häst halt mol gschriea, wo woren des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. August 2013)




----------



## S P (24. August 2013)

Vorschlag für's Foto der Woche




Bitte kräftig voten


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2013)

Hey
hab gehört hier hat evtl. wer ein paar Tourentips für die garmischer Gegend?
Oder Füssen die Ecke?

PS: nicht gerade Bikebergsteigen, ich fahre gerne  
km/hm sind eigentlich egal


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2013)

@Bernd
wegen kommente woch, ich werd dienstag u donnerstag fränkische fohren, dienstag um 15.45uhr pottensta-klum-tal und donnerstag 15.15uhr r-bühl, wenns ned pisst


----------



## Stuat. (25. August 2013)

würd auch gern mal in der fränkischen fahren wohne ja um die ecke aber sagt mal wo parkt ihr da und ab wo gehts los? Wenn man keinen Fahrradcomputer mit GPS hat?


----------



## S P (25. August 2013)

Nachschlag


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. August 2013)

da kommt etwas neid in mir auf 
schöne Bilder schöner trails, will auch


----------



## swoosh999 (25. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast mich,uns gsehn oder liteville fohrer



die lv fohrer war´n mir.
den steven hätte ich auch mal gern getroffen


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2013)

Ihr hattet ja scheinbar perfektes Wetter und dazu passende Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. August 2013)

Suuuper Bilder Sepp!
Das Wetter war bis auf Sonntag eigentlich genial, nicht zu warm oder zu kalt.


----------



## S P (26. August 2013)

Waren auch sau starke Tage!


----------



## bike_schrat (27. August 2013)

...ja echt starke bilder 

(und natürlich auch tolle fahrerische leistungen, die darauf dokumentiert sind ;-) )


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

........ und wieder geht eine große Liebe zu Ende
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/223663-nicolai-helius-am-rahmen


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2013)

Und Depp! Dann kommt wieder eine neue.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und Depp! Dann kommt wieder eine neue.



Die wärd scho do sa odder..... : cool:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2013)

Na dauert nu.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na dauert nu.



Au weh! Do is dann aner widder schlechd drauf wenns länger dauerd.
Ps: Wi hasds denn die neuä?


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2013)

Auf jedn Fall ned Fanes
Was nu ned stellt sich erst genau raus.


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Bald ist ja weihnachten. Ich hätt gern das N lagerwerkzeug, danke


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ps: Wi hasds denn die neuä?



Für nen Kasten Bier verrate ichs dir

G.


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Weiß doch eh scho jeder


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2013)

Dacht ich mir eh auch

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

Gehören Rehe und Hirsche zu der Gattung?


----------



## S P (28. August 2013)

eher ein elektrisch geladenes Atom...


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)

Besser als ne coke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (28. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Besser als ne coke...



Jaja die Neider..


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2013)




----------



## 0815p (28. August 2013)

fohr morgen um 15.15uhr ab r-bühl , evt is martina dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> , evt is martina dabei



Is des a Drohung ?


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Besser als ne coke...


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit 2 Rädern und keine neumodischen Laufradgrössen. Es wird aber schon ein Experiment.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> keine neumodischen Laufradgrössen


----------



## Saddamchen (28. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> und keine neumodischen Laufradgrössen.



Obber a blus, wallsd mid dei kurzn Stampfer sonst nimmer aufn Bodn kummsd.


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2013)

Hey Sadummchen schau dasd nein Urlaub kummsd, das ma endlich widda ruh vor dir ham.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Sadummchen schau dasd nein Urlaub kummsd, das ma endlich widda ruh vor dir ham.


.......mein Hotelzimmer hat Free WLAN!


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. August 2013)

Falls es hier jemanden gibt. Klingt doch ganz interessant, oder?


*Produktsicherheitsingenieur - Schwerpunkt Fahrräder & Pedelecs (m/w) in Fürth gesucht*


----------



## RolandMC (29. August 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .......mein Hotelzimmer hat Free WLAN!


Wenns im Urlaub mid da Fra aufn Hodelzimma nix bessers zu du hosd, als nein Inderned zu glotzn dann dusd ma leid.


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2013)

Das kommt auf die frau an..


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2013)

Is heut in der fränkischen noch was geplant?


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Is heut in der fränkischen noch was geplant?



Denke schon, es werden bestimmt einige Wanderer unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2013)

Ja das hab ich mir scho gedacht


----------



## 0815p (31. August 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich mir scho gedacht



frag halt erst am abend ob was am tag geht, ich bin heut allans gfohren, eine etwas grössere u längere tour, wandersleut waren viel unterwegs, aber alles nette


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2013)

Jo geht heute noch was? 

Ich bin was mittleres gefahren das hat gereicht. Morgen ist ja leider die Straße wegen dem Marathon gesperrt.


----------



## Dorsdn (31. August 2013)

.


----------



## JulH (2. September 2013)

Ich werd heut ab 4 a Tour ab behringersmuhle machen. Start ab der stempfermühle. Hat noch wer spontan Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2013)

heut ka zeit, werd mittwoch starten, so um 15.30uhr


----------



## Dampfsti (2. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut ka zeit, werd mittwoch starten, so um 15.30uhr



Bin ich evtl. dabei ;-) widda su ähnlich wie as letzte mal wo ich dabai wor?


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin ich evtl. dabei ;-) widda su ähnlich wie as letzte mal wo ich dabai wor?



naa, ich werd um 15.30uhr ab r-bühl fohren, falls du mitkommst sag auf jedenfall bescheid


----------



## Dampfsti (2. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> naa, ich werd um 15.30uhr ab r-bühl fohren, falls du mitkommst sag auf jedenfall bescheid



Aso, Umfang ähnlich? 

Jo ich sag bescheid...


----------



## rebirth (3. September 2013)

Geht heute gegen abend jemand fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (3. September 2013)

Heut und morgen kann ich ned. 
@ Peter und Sven: hättet ihr am Do auch Zeit?


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Heut und morgen kann ich ned.
> @ Peter und Sven: hättet ihr am Do auch Zeit?



nee, donnerstach ka zeit


----------



## JulH (3. September 2013)

Schad!


----------



## fusion4life (3. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Schad!


ich hätte lust und zeit am donnerstg nachmittag.was willst denn fahren?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Heut und morgen kann ich ned.
> @ Peter und Sven: hättet ihr am Do auch Zeit?



Muss mal schaun... Weiß ich erst morgen Abend... Und vorallem erst dann wenn ich weiß wie kaputt mich der Peter morgen gmacht hat :-D ;-)

Fohr morgen mit... 1530 r-bühl Schwimmbad?


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Muss mal schaun... Weiß ich erst morgen Abend... Und vorallem erst dann wenn ich weiß wie kaputt mich der Peter morgen gmacht hat :-D ;-)
> 
> Fohr morgen mit... 1530 r-bühl Schwimmbad?



 na, werd nix wildes


----------



## folienmaster (3. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Muss mal schaun... Weiß ich erst morgen Abend... Und vorallem erst dann wenn ich weiß wie kaputt mich der Peter morgen gmacht hat :-D ;-)
> 
> Fohr morgen mit... 1530 r-bühl Schwimmbad?



Des is jetzt jammer auf hohem niveau!!!  

Wenn ich rumschrein würde, wär des ja voll ok!!!


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2013)

Mich werd der Peter morgen nicht klein bekommen.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Des is jetzt jammer auf hohem niveau!!!
> 
> Wenn ich rumschrein würde, wär des ja voll ok!!!



Ja der Sven!!! Fährt 1600 HM Touren und weint hier rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (3. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mich werd der Peter morgen nicht klein bekommen.



Immer noch Zwangspause?


----------



## JulH (3. September 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> ich hätte lust und zeit am donnerstg nachmittag.was willst denn fahren?


 
Geht's bei dir gegen Abend auch? So ab 5 Uhr? 
Würde gern mal wieder in die Muggendorfer Eckn gehen. Also Riesenburg, Altersheimtrail, Deppntrail, Adlersta, Zwecklasgrabn und Brotzeittrail.
Wird a weng eng bis dunkel wird, ansonsten kürz ma halt ab!
Treffpunkt wär dann um 5 am Parkplatz in der Kurve am Ausgang vom Brotzeittrail.


----------



## fusion4life (4. September 2013)

ja des geht.bin dann um 5 am parkplatz morgen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Immer noch Zwangspause?



Noch länger.


----------



## S P (4. September 2013)

Ich darf aktuell auch mit dir leiden.


----------



## fusion4life (4. September 2013)

was hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. September 2013)

Sind wir net alle am leiden?


----------



## Dampfsti (4. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Geht's bei dir gegen Abend auch? So ab 5 Uhr?
> Würde gern mal wieder in die Muggendorfer Eckn gehen. Also Riesenburg, Altersheimtrail, Deppntrail, Adlersta, Zwecklasgrabn und Brotzeittrail.
> Wird a weng eng bis dunkel wird, ansonsten kürz ma halt ab!
> Treffpunkt wär dann um 5 am Parkplatz in der Kurve am Ausgang vom Brotzeittrail.




Bin dabai!!
Nehm ma halt as Lämpla mit




S P schrieb:


> Ich darf aktuell auch mit dir leiden.



Wos host na du scho widda ogstellt


----------



## fusion4life (4. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin dabai!!
> Nehm ma halt as Lämpla mit
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab ka lämpla  falls aner noch a zweitlampe hat kann er die gern mitbringen


----------



## JulH (4. September 2013)

@ Sven und Andi: Opti! Dann bis moing.


----------



## JulH (4. September 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> ich hab ka lämpla  falls aner noch a zweitlampe hat kann er die gern mitbringen


 
Ich hab a nur a funzel. Und so spät wird's scho ned wärn.


----------



## S P (4. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos host na du scho widda ogstellt



uffnes baa. etz gibds ärschd a mol andibjodiga.


----------



## microbat (4. September 2013)

frisch ode no von de Pedal-äkschn ?


----------



## S P (4. September 2013)

naa, a infegdjon der aldn.


----------



## SuShu (4. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> naa, a infegdjon der aldn.


 Schön blöd. Gute Besserung!


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> naa, a infegdjon der aldn.



Gar nicht gewusst das du gerade eine Freundin hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich hab a nur a funzel. Und so spät wird's scho ned wärn.



lang brauchst ab 5 uhr ned fohrn, heut wars um 1830uhr scho recht duster im wald
@ sven, was machn die beine, wieder erholt?
war gut heut, hast dich tapfer geschlagen


----------



## S P (4. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gar nicht gewusst das du gerade eine Freundin hast.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> lang brauchst ab 5 uhr ned fohrn, heut wars um 1830uhr scho recht duster im wald
> @ sven, was machn die beine, wieder erholt?
> war gut heut, hast dich tapfer geschlagen



Geht scho widda ;-) 
bissla Muskelkater werds gem schätz ich;-)

Wor net schlecht heit...  
Einiges für mich noch neues dabei gwesn ;-)


----------



## folienmaster (5. September 2013)

Wenn ich des so les, wirds Zeit für ein e-bike! 

Damit ich mal mitfahren und mithalten kann!


----------



## rebirth (5. September 2013)

Beim peter kann keiner auf dauer mithalten..


----------



## Dampfsti (5. September 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> @ Sven und Andi: Opti! Dann bis moing.



Is möglich, dass ichs heut nicht schaff...
Bin noch am werkeln und des kennt noch länger dauern...

Wenn ich net um 5e da bin, braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten


----------



## 0815p (5. September 2013)

werd morgen um 14.00uhr ab tüchersfelden ne tour fohren, inkl klumpental- u restl trails um po-sta, wenn aner mitkommt soll er bescheid gebn.
 @wolfi, du warst doch eh heuer ned oft in der fränkisch zu radeln, werd mal wieder zeit


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal schnell noch n paar Foddos in mei Album gladn und promt steht wieder eins zur Wahl des FdT  

Der @S P macht einfach geile Bilder...


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2013)

Vordergrund könnte bisl heller sein dann wärs perfekt *meckermecker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (8. September 2013)

klasse bild!


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2013)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr am matterh tourchen fohren, wenns net piss


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2013)

Dem SP seine Bilder sind eh viel, viel besser als dem Breyer seine.


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vordergrund könnte bisl heller sein dann wärs perfekt *meckermecker*



Ne der muss nicht so hell sein, ist ja kein schwarzes LV im Hintergrund.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dem SP seine Bilder sind eh viel, viel besser als dem Breyer seine.


Du kleiner *******r!!


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2013)

war gestern kurzendschlossen mitn osti in den bergen, ab 2000m lag teils schnee, geregnet hats nur teilweise,dafür war der trail recht wicki wicki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2013)

Bei dem Wetter zz geht hier in der Fränkischen ja nicht wirklich was.. oder fahrt ihr schon mit Regenjacke+Hose?


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war gestern kurzendschlossen mitn osti in den bergen, ab 2000m lag teils schnee, geregnet hats nur teilweise,dafür war der trail recht wicki wicki



Mit dem 601er Osti und ist er zufrieden damit?


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2013)

ja ist zufrieden damit, aber er hat ja noch nie a nicolaus gfohrn


----------



## RolandMC (15. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja ist zufrieden damit, aber er hat ja noch nie a nicolaus gfohrn



 wie wahr.


----------



## gandi85 (15. September 2013)

wie gehts eigentlich deinem haxen roland???


----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wie gehts eigentlich deinem haxen roland???



Noch nicht einsatzfähig, ich denke das dauert noch min. 3 Wochen bis zum leichten CC.


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2013)

ich werd morgen wenns ned pisst, um 15.45uhr a runden um po-sta dreha, mit klumpental usw.
ab pottenstaner parke, fall aner bei den matschdreckwetter mitsiffen will, soll er bescheid geben.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2013)

Ich würd scho mitsiffen, muss aber bis min. halb 5a erban...
Also werd des wohl nix...


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich würd scho mitsiffen, muss aber bis min. halb 5a erban...
> Also werd des wohl nix...



do werts ja scho bald dunkel, bis du feierabend hast fang eher an, oder hör eher auf


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2013)

Geht morng leider net...

Bin bei am Kunden, Sachen basteln die ihre eigenen Schlosser net hinbringa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich würd scho mitsiffen, muss aber bis min. halb 5a erban...
> Also werd des wohl nix...



Schohn dei Fanes, fahr ned bei dem Wetter da weist die halten des ned aus.


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2013)

weils wetter grad so schö is







[/url][/IMG]










[/url][/IMG]

fotos sen ned so gut, da sie vom video raus sen


----------



## S P (16. September 2013)

trotzdem super buidls 
wo is des ungefähr?


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> trotzdem super buidls
> wo is des ungefähr?



ötztal und malle, ich wollt ja nochmal im oktober nach malle, aber mei kollege hat abgsagt


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2013)

Ja Wetter ist geil! Die halbe Nacht geschüttet.
Schönes Rad.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2013)

Bei uns hier scheint die Sonne...fast schon die ganze Nacht durch.

G.


----------



## folienmaster (17. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei uns hier scheint die Sonne...fast schon die ganze Nacht durch.
> 
> G.



Was hastn du graucht!? 

Oder warst auf der Arbeit!


----------



## RolandMC (17. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei uns hier scheint die Sonne...fast schon die ganze Nacht durch.
> 
> G.



Das ist Neonlicht das du siehst, oder doch der Vollmond.


----------



## folienmaster (18. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist Neonlicht das du siehst, oder doch der Vollmond.



Nachttischlämpla vielleicht net ausgmacht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2013)

Verdammt jetzt wo ihrs sagt, ich hatte vergessen meinen neue Lupine nach der Nachtfahrt auszuschalten.

G.


----------



## folienmaster (18. September 2013)

Ich hab mei Chinafunzel auch scho aufgeladen! 

So al Lupinchen kon i ma net leisten.


----------



## fusion4life (18. September 2013)

wenn wir grad dabei sind, hab mich auch a weng nach nach ner funzel umgeschaut, könnt ihr mir vorschläge für eine machen?


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2013)

40 euro bei ebay aus D geliefert.. 
Such mal nach xml t6.


----------



## microbat (18. September 2013)

http://forum.lupine.de/viewforum.php?f=47
such dir eine aus...
oder ´ne gebrauchte aus der Bucht


----------



## lowfat (18. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt wo ihrs sagt, ich hatte vergessen meinen neue Lupine nach der Nachtfahrt auszuschalten.
> 
> G.


was hast Du für eine? 
Ich hab mir gerade einen neuen 7,6 Ah Modellbauakku für meine Wilma gekauft. Sollte für 3h-Fahrt bei voller Lichtleistung reichen. Die Lupine-Preise sind schon sehr stolz. Ist aber auch geiles Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. September 2013)

Was mich das Lupine Zeug so besonders? Die billigen Chinakracher sind mit den Cree LEDs auch sehr hell und die Gehäuse sind ebenfalls recht wertig und aus Metall. Hatte eine Lupine auch noch nie in der Hand, irgendwo werden sie was die Verarbeitung betrifft schon besser sein.


----------



## gandi85 (18. September 2013)

@fusion4life: zum wandern und spazieren gehn reicht auch ne handtaschenlampe...


----------



## lowfat (18. September 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was mich das Lupine Zeug so besonders? Die billigen Chinakracher sind mit den Cree LEDs auch sehr hell und die Gehäuse sind ebenfalls recht wertig und aus Metall. Hatte eine Lupine auch noch nie in der Hand, irgendwo werden sie was die Verarbeitung betrifft schon besser sein.


Die Lupines sind schon klasse verarbeitet. Es gibt verschiedene Optiken, Akkus und upgrade-kits für ältere Lampen. Ausserdem gibts so sinnloses Zeug wie bunt eloxierte Titan-Ringe für die Lampen - einfach weils geil ist  Man bekommt noch nach 10 Jahren Ersatzteile. Ich habe eine Lupine Passubio von 1996. Die hat jetzt einen Kabelbruch (den ich selbst repariere). Ich könnte sie aber auch bei Lupine noch reparieren lassen, bin aber zu geizig.
Keine Frage, die China-Lampen sind sehr gut und haben ein exzellentes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Mit einer China-Lampe macht man nichts falsch und kann auch super fahren. 
Ich bin aber Lampengeek und hab mir nach Jahren mit Selbstbaulampen im Forst letztes Jahr noch eine Wilma geleistet. Teuer aber gut. Andere Leute kaufen sich ein überteuertes Liteville. Bei mir muss halt ein Cube ausreichen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## S P (18. September 2013)

Unterschied zu China-Krachern? Die Optik. Die zu entwickeln kostet eben. Ich möchte meine 26° nicht mehr missen. Kaum Spotneigung.


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2013)

ich wert morgen wieder ne runde drehn, um 14.30 matterhornparke, wenns ned pisst. Am dienstag die pottenstaner runden ging trotz des siffs ganz gut


----------



## microbat (18. September 2013)

Bei Lupine ist ganz einfach alles etwas (bis deutlich) hochwertiger.
Das fängt beim Material an und zieht sich wie ein roter Faden 
durch alle Bereiche von der Entwicklung zur Verarbeitung und zum Service.

In der Praxis stellt es sich mir so dar, dass die Lampen der "Anderen" sich 
schlecht am Lenker oder Helm montieren lassen, Halte-Gummis reisen,
Akkus am Rahmen baumeln, Stecker / Kabel defekt gehen, das Licht 
eher spottig oder ungleichmäßig ist.

Klar geht an ´ner Lupine auch mal was kaputt, aber einen Wackelkontakt
der Steckverbindung bekommt man innerhalb drei Tagen repariert zurück.
Wenn die Lampe aus Shenzhen kommt...
...bestellt man besser gleich ´ne neue.

Alles andere zum Thema findet sich in ungezählten Diskussionen diverser Foren,
wo sogenannte "Jünger" und "Hasser" sich verbal verprügeln. 
Test´s und Leuchtbilder finden sich auch genug.
(Bilder kann man alle in die Tonne geben - die Realität is halt anders).

*Besser als Abends vor der Glotze sitzen ist ´nen Night-ride, *
*wenn es sein muss mit ´ner MagLite*


----------



## fusion4life (18. September 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @_fusion4life_: zum wandern und spazieren gehn reicht auch ne handtaschenlampe...


Arsch 
was hast denn du für eine sag mal an.des lupine zeugs is mir auch zu teuer!


----------



## Dampfsti (18. September 2013)

Wennst a bissla mehra ausgem willst, dann schau mal nach der Magicshine MJ880 die lech ich mir vll. zu...
Muss mich mal noch a weng informiern...

Hab a so a 40 Flocken Schinesnfunzl...

Leucht scho, is mir aber zu spottig.
Für die Waldautobahn gehts scho, aber fürn Trail isses nix gscheits...


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die hat jetzt einen Kabelbruch (*den ich selbst repariere*).


Sauber


----------



## gandi85 (18. September 2013)

keine ahnung wie des ding heißt, bin aber eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit.

aber dei fahrädla ist ja eh nur auf waldautobahn ausgelegt. ned das widda bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. September 2013)

@fusion4life was hast jetzt eigentlich gemacht mit dem rad?


----------



## Dampfsti (18. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_fusion4life_ was hast jetzt eigentlich gemacht mit dem rad?



Fährt doch scho wieder oder??


----------



## fusion4life (18. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Fährt doch scho wieder oder??


jo, hab dem jü geshcrieben, dass die strebe gerissen is, a bild davon angehängt und des prüfprotokoll von der rückrufaktion von den streben.da haben se ja bestätigt, dass sie ohne mängel sind.dann hab ich ohne ein wort sofort ne neue beommen, die hat an der bruchstele etz 2 schweissnähte statt einer.aber fahren tuts noch net, war ja die ganze zeit scheiss wetter, steht nur rum


----------



## Dampfsti (19. September 2013)

Jaja, des gute Scheißwetter...

Is a Grund obba ka Hinderniss

So isses wengstens net so schlimm dass ich zur Zeit a haufn erbat hob und eh ka Zeit hädd zum Biken...

Etz werd eh erstmal wieder weng mit +50er Tretlager und 71er Lenkwinkel Technik trainiert

Das i mi net immer so ostell


----------



## fusion4life (19. September 2013)

moped oder wie?


----------



## fusion4life (19. September 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13756059.32421.105084882872306&type=1&theater
wenn des bike reden könnte würde es glaub ich sagen:tötet mich und erlöst mich von meinem leiden ;-)


----------



## Dampfsti (19. September 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> moped oder wie?




A Moped hot ka Tretlager...

Achja, ich hatt den 130er Vorbau vergessn
Und des Tretlager hat doch nur +35



fusion4life schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13756059.32421.105084882872306&type=1&theater
> wenn des bike reden könnte würde es glaub ich sagen:tötet mich und erlöst mich von meinem leiden ;-)



Interessante Konstruktion...
Nur die Sinnhaftigkeit erschließt sich mir net ganz


----------



## microbat (19. September 2013)

Der Dämpfer kostet weniger als ´ne Federgabel - aber da könnten´s gleich den Hinterbau so konschtruieren, dass da ein Dämpfer reicht


----------



## fusion4life (19. September 2013)

wie schauts am sa aus,fährt da jmd was?wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (19. September 2013)

Muss leider scho widda wos erban....


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2013)

Sparst auf a neues rad?


----------



## Dampfsti (20. September 2013)

Naaa... hob doch erscht aans kaaft
Und nuch aans steht scho seitn Frühjahr zum aufbaua... falls mich mal a paar Teile halbwegs günstich anspringa...

Ist/sind aber weder neu noch hams hintn ne Federung


----------



## Dampfsti (20. September 2013)

Ich fregg vor lachn

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCKBJg3E7Fs"]Mountainbike Technik: Hindernis Ãberlaufen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fusion4life (20. September 2013)

ah ja...dann hab ich des immer ganz falsch gemacht


----------



## softlurch (20. September 2013)

Habt ihr sowas nich schon in davos geübt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (20. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich fregg vor lachn
> 
> Mountainbike Technik: Hindernis Ãberlaufen - YouTube


Der letzte Satz: "Ein solches Training müssen SIe regelmäßig durchführen, um sich verbessern zu können"! 
Ich bin über sowas in den letzten 20 Jahren immer drübergefahren statt gelaufen. Jetzt weiss ich endlich, was ich falsch gemacht habe


----------



## gandi85 (20. September 2013)

davos-style


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2013)

werd um 1000uhr r-bühla a tour starten, falls aner mitfohren will


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2013)

bb


----------



## Schoschi (22. September 2013)

Servus Beinand
Bei meiner Fox Talas RC2 ist im Winter ein Service nötig. Jetzt die Frage an die Kenner: Wo lässt man das am besten machen oder wer macht das privat?
Oder wo kriegt man am besten die Dichtringe her wenn ichs selber zerlegen will. Gibt ja angeblich andere, bessere, blaue Abstreifringe für die Standrohre. Eine Frechheit was Original Ringe im Foxtütchen teilweise kosten sollen.
Am rechten Standrohr suppts leicht raus und aus der Luftkammer kommt auch Öl mit raus beim Luftablassen. Denk nicht dass das normal ist. Funktionieren tuts so noch einwandfrei...

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus Beinand
> Bei meiner Fox Talas RC2 ist im Winter ein Service nötig. Jetzt die Frage an die Kenner: Wo lässt man das am besten machen oder wer macht das privat?
> Oder wo kriegt man am besten die Dichtringe her wenn ichs selber zerlegen will. Gibt ja angeblich andere, bessere, blaue Abstreifringe für die Standrohre. Eine Frechheit was Original Ringe im Foxtütchen teilweise kosten sollen.
> Am rechten Standrohr suppts leicht raus und aus der Luftkammer kommt auch Öl mit raus beim Luftablassen. Denk nicht dass das normal ist. Funktionieren tuts so noch einwandfrei...
> ...


Dei Gobel brauchd kan Service, die brauchd Bewechung!!


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2013)

Die blauen ringe sind die enduro seals. Hatte meine originaldichtungen in ammiland bestellt. Waren ein ganzes stück billiger. hau doch mal das casting runter und schau was du alles brauchst.


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2013)

fohr morgen ab r-bühl a runten um 14.45uhr


----------



## Dampfsti (24. September 2013)

Grod drüber gstolpert...
Fährt a poar scheene Line´s der Kerl

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48588406"]Cult project - Jiri Fikejz video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2013)

Do konns nur einwos gebm ein klares und knackiges 
*SAUBER*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus Beinand
> Bei meiner Fox Talas RC2 ist im Winter ein Service nötig. Jetzt die Frage an die Kenner: Wo lässt man das am besten machen oder wer macht das privat?
> Oder wo kriegt man am besten die Dichtringe her wenn ichs selber zerlegen will. Gibt ja angeblich andere, bessere, blaue Abstreifringe für die Standrohre. Eine Frechheit was Original Ringe im Foxtütchen teilweise kosten sollen.
> Am rechten Standrohr suppts leicht raus und aus der Luftkammer kommt auch Öl mit raus beim Luftablassen. Denk nicht dass das normal ist. Funktionieren tuts so noch einwandfrei...
> ...





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dei Gobel brauchd kan Service, die brauchd Bewechung!!



Das ist wie bei einem Reifen, das nennt sich Standplatten.
Bei dir sind die Dichtringe spröde geworden vor lauter nicht federn


----------



## folienmaster (24. September 2013)

@ roland

Was machtn dei spröder Huf!? 

Zum rumstänkern reichts wieder!


----------



## Schoschi (24. September 2013)

zum stänkern langts immer beim Roland......
Falsch geschlussfolgert Roland. Die Dichtungen sind aufgärbert weils die Standplatten immer glattbügeln müssen....


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Grod drüber gstolpert...
> Fährt a poar scheene Line´s der Kerl
> 
> Cult project - Jiri Fikejz video on Vimeo


warum ist der kerl denn so hektisch unterwegs? hat der dünnpfiff? der soll doch lieber langsam tun und die drails geniessen...


----------



## RolandMC (25. September 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> @ roland
> 
> Was machtn dei spröder Huf!?
> 
> Zum rumstänkern reichts wieder!



Huftechnisch immer noch nicht gut gut. Aber wie der Schorsch schon sagt zum stänkern reichts immer.


----------



## macmount (25. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Huftechnisch immer noch nicht gut gut. Aber wie der Schorsch schon sagt zum stänkern reichts immer.



Wos hosdn oagschdelld mid deim Haxn?


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2013)

werd freitag um ca 14.00uhr pottensta-klumpen runden dreha


----------



## Dampfsti (25. September 2013)

Bin Krankheitsbedingt noch net ganz so fit...
Wär eher für a Spielrunde am Freitag Nachmittag...
Vll a weng Fichtln falls da @LB Jörg an vorrausfohrer macht...
Vorrausgsetzt sei Handglenk spilld widda mit und er hot Zeit...
 @lowfat
Martin, du fährst doch a a bissla Trial oder?
Bin scho widda fleißich am üben mit mein neichn Radl...

Mei ungenügende Fahrtechnik weng aufpoliern


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin Krankheitsbedingt noch net ganz so fit...
> Wär eher für a Spielrunde am Freitag Nachmittag...
> Vll a weng Fichtln falls da @LB Jörg an vorrausfohrer macht...
> Vorrausgsetzt sei Handglenk spilld widda mit und er hot Zeit...
> ...



Meinst ich laß mich von einem Handgelenk einbremsen...tsss...außerdem hab ich ja zwei davon

G:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (25. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst ich laß mich von einem Handgelenk einbremsen...tsss...außerdem hab ich ja zwei davon
> 
> G:



na dann hopp...
Freitag Nachmittag Fichtln


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> na dann hopp...
> Freitag Nachmittag Fichtln



Hast was spezielles im Auge

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast was spezielles im Auge
> 
> G.




Hmm Wetter soll ja super werden...

Was spezielles hab ich net im Auge, halt schee zum Spielen
Denk dir was aus, du bist der, der sich auskennt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmm Wetter soll ja super werden...
> 
> Was spezielles hab ich net im Auge, halt schee zum Spielen
> Denk dir was aus, du bist der, der sich auskennt



Super ist gut...wenn morgen alles nommal richtig naß wird, dann wirds übermorgen, falls es wirklich Sonne gibt, richtig glatt

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Super ist gut...wenn morgen alles nommal richtig naß wird, dann wirds übermorgen, falls es wirklich Sonne gibt, richtig glatt
> 
> G.




Der Baron, macht das schon
Oder so 

Ausserdem rengts Morng net...
Hob heut extra schee aufgessn


----------



## lowfat (26. September 2013)

@Dampfsti
Das Trialrad hab ich schon lang nicht mehr angeschaut  Du bist noch jung und hast eine goldene Trailzukunft vor Dir  Ich muss mich schon dem Verfall entgegenstemmen und bin wenn überhaupt mit dem Cube im Trialgarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (26. September 2013)

@Dampfsti: zeich a mol a bild vo deim neia Dräilrood! @lowfat: wann geh man a mol wida in Dräilgaddn - den in Äirlangen!?
oda bei Dir?!


----------



## Dampfsti (26. September 2013)

Do wär ich a mol dabai  

Sunst aner vo die Franggn morng Nachmittag Lust auf a rundn Fichtln...??
Wenich HM wenich KM aber viel spielen


----------



## rebirth (26. September 2013)

Kommt drauf an wann bei dir nachmittag ist und was das wetter macht. Schneits im fichtel schon?


----------



## Dampfsti (26. September 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wann bei dir nachmittag ist und was das wetter macht. Schneits im fichtel schon?



Naja Nachmittag is halt "nach Mittag" 
wern uns su umma halb 2 Treffn schätz ich... (wos gwies was ma nu net)

Naja So knapp über 0°C sollts schon noch haben..

Sin aber fei lauter so Flache Abfahrten wie die hier...


----------



## lowfat (26. September 2013)

die flachen abfahrten will ich auch! @Stroki
ich find den tg bei mir besser. erlangen ist so betonlastig. bei mir muss es aber trocken sein, sonst wickiwicki


----------



## Dampfsti (26. September 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> die flachen abfahrten will ich auch!



Na dann los, morgen Nachmittag Fichteln


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2013)

habt ihr nix zum ärbatn
Die ganza Zeid blos ans radln denken!! So wirds nix mid dem Aufschwung nach der Wahl.
Ihr macht Deutschland noch kaputt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Wos hosdn oagschdelld mid deim Haxn?


Hob scho länger a Entzündung beim letzten Zwischenspurt (zu Fuß) hats mir einen Stich gegeben danach wars aus mit biken. Is etz 5 Wochen her werd wohl noch 5 Wochen dauern.


----------



## folienmaster (26. September 2013)

Imma wenn die foarn, hab i was zum ärbarn.  

Die Zeiten sind eher imma was für Studenten oder Beamte! 

Aber hat ja a was guts, müssen dann auf den Dicken net warten! 

Noch 5 Wochen net biken, do schleichst aber mit gschlossna Augn durchn

Kella!


----------



## macmount (26. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob scho länger a Entzündung beim letzten Zwischenspurt (zu Fuß) hats mir einen Stich gegeben danach wars aus mit biken. Is etz 5 Wochen her werd wohl noch 5 Wochen dauern.



Wer hod des erzelld? dä Doc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. September 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Wer hod des erzelld? dä Doc?



ich hab gleich gsogt er soll sich bei dir melden, dann könnt er scho lang (wie dein haar) fohren


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hob scho länger a Entzündung beim letzten Zwischenspurt (zu Fuß) hats mir einen Stich gegeben danach wars aus mit biken. Is etz 5 Wochen her werd wohl noch 5 Wochen dauern.



Zieht sich ja ganz schön der shidd..


----------



## macmount (26. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab gleich gsogt er soll sich bei dir melden, dann könnt er scho lang (wie dein haar) fohren



könnd gud sai  - der soll si hald mol meldn dä Hirsch


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2013)

@Red
des sen a intressante radels
http://www.last-bikes.com/products/herb-160-2.html


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Red
> des sen a intressante radels
> http://www.last-bikes.com/products/herb-160-2.html



Ja stimmt aber der Rahmen ist immer recht schwer gewesen, so um die 4 KG weis ned wie schwer das sie jetzt sind. Vom Fahrverhalten müssen sie super sein.

Aber Peter! Wenn man schon in der Königsklasse unterwegs ist, warum absteigen.
Man muss nur seine neuen Rahmen zeitig bestellen. Am besten wenn man den neuen hat gleich einen neuen bestellen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Trabbi.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Wer hod des erzelld? dä Doc?


Na ned der Doc! Des flüsstert mir mei Fuß alle Tage.


----------



## RolandMC (26. September 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> könnd gud sai  - der soll si hald mol meldn dä Hirsch



Ich hobs ned so mid die Longhoordadn Bombnleger, die a nu immer in Urlaub foan wenn i amol onruf.


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt aber der Rahmen ist immer recht schwer gewesen, so um die 4 KG weis ned wie schwer das sie jetzt sind. Vom Fahrverhalten müssen sie super sein.
> 
> Aber Peter! Wenn man schon in der Königsklasse unterwegs ist, warum absteigen.
> Man muss nur seine neuen Rahmen zeitig bestellen. Am besten wenn man den neuen hat gleich einen neuen bestellen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Trabbi.



stimmt, nur als winter bike, wenns draussen mal wieder nass, drecket und kalt ist, ,


----------



## macmount (26. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hobs ned so mid die Longhoordadn Bombnleger, die a nu immer in Urlaub foan wenn i amol onruf.



donn ko mä a nix machen  - Des mid dem Urlaub is so a sach! Du fährsd 20x in Urlaub und ich aamol - vielleichd rufsd ja mol aus deim Urlaub oo wennsd scho soo ka dsaid hosd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (26. September 2013)

Um halb 2 hab ich noch net aus :/


----------



## lowfat (27. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na dann los, morgen Nachmittag Fichteln


werd um 2 Pottensta mitfoahrn. fichtel ist zu weit. muss ja noch wos ärban


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> werd um 2 Pottensta mitfoahrn. fichtel ist zu weit. muss ja noch wos ärban



Dito


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

Das wichtigste Foto schon mal vorweg...




  

Der Rest folgt...


----------



## folienmaster (27. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Foto schon mal vorweg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich war wieder Sauber im Büro gehockt, mein Neid sei mit euch!


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

Nachschlag (Achtung: Fotoflut )







































































So, reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. September 2013)

saustark 
mann, seh ich alt aus


----------



## S P (27. September 2013)

ahjo - betreutes Biken 
War heute echt super Lichtbedingungen. Hatte ungewöhlich wenig Ausschuss. Die Scherbe taugt. 






gefahren, Jungs!


----------



## OldSchool (27. September 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> saustark
> mann, seh ich alt aus



Besorg dir mal nen andren Helm. Dann sieht das nicht mehr so aus als haettest du einen Schrumpfkopf und siehst nicht so alt aus.


----------



## 0815p (27. September 2013)

@sp
 super


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2013)

@sp
Gerade die Bilder aus der Rinne haben tolles Licht! Da muss ich nochmal hin





fotografiert!


----------



## Schoschi (28. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ned der Doc! Des flüsstert mir mei Fuß alle Tage.



Hey Roland,
wennst dann so um Weihnachten rum wieder fit bist müss mer mal wieder a schöne Tour machen wie in alten Zeiten, wir dürften da ungefähr den selben Trainingsstand haben......


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2013)

martina u ich werden morgen sonntags um 10.30 ab matterhornparke a tour machen, wetter soll nochmal top werden


----------



## Dampfsti (28. September 2013)

@S P sauberne Bildla
 @lowfat @peter metz Sauber Gfohrn

 @LB Jörg Schee wors gestern...
Wenich HM wenich KM aber Musklkater hob i trotzdem


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Schee wors gestern...
> Wenich HM wenich KM aber Musklkater hob i trotzdem



Hab ich auch irgendwie...wobei ich echt net weiß wo der herkommen könnte, war ja jetzt net die welt an Aktivitäten...wohl von der Unkoordiniertheit

G.


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen sonntags um 10.30 ab matterhornparke a tour machen, wetter soll nochmal top werden


 
Ich denke, da komme ich mal wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Roland,
> wennst dann so um Weihnachten rum wieder fit bist müss mer mal wieder a schöne Tour machen wie in alten Zeiten, wir dürften da ungefähr den selben Trainingsstand haben......



JAAAA


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2013)

Die Bilder sind wirklich super scharf. Ich kann nur wieder sagen, viel besser als beim Bernd
Sehe auch ein neues Abfahrtsstück. Man beachte die unterschiedlichen Reifendrücke beim Peter und Martin
@SP hast wider keinen an die Kamera gelassen! Hättest dann ja von dir eins reinstellen können. Bilder mit dir haben manchmal so was spektakuläres.


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @SP hast wider keinen an die Kamera gelassen! Hättest dann ja von dir eins reinstellen können. Bilder mit dir haben manchmal so was spektakuläres.



Stimmt - war aber auch mit dem Jogurtbecher unterwegs. Soviel spektakuläres wäre da eh nicht dabei rum gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehe auch ein neues Abfahrtsstück. Man beachte die unterschiedlichen Reifendrücke beim Peter und Martin
> :



Ja ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, auf den echt tollen Fotos, das da wiedermal teilweise mit unerlaubten Drücken gefahren wird
Der Dampfsti hat gestern auch mal wieder nur Befahrungen in der Prototypenklasse gemacht

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, auf den echt tollen Fotos, das da wiedermal teilweise mit unerlaubten Drücken gefahren wird
> Der Dampfsti hat gestern auch mal wieder nur Befahrungen in der Prototypenklasse gemacht
> 
> G.



Jaja, die Wichtlgebirgler  mit ihre hohen Reifendrücke...

Ich bin halt einfach zu schlecht um mit so hohem Druck zurechtzukommen 

Aber dennoch gestern das Bike öfter verlassen als im letzten halben Jahr zusammen 




Is des die Stelle die ich denk??
Habt ihr se vom Unkraut befreit?


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

Habt ihr keine Fotos gemacht?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2013)

Wir waren doch radfahren und net fotografieren

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Fotos gemacht?



Doch, scho... Aber mangels Bildlasmaschin nur a paar schlechte Handypics...


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Doch, scho... Aber mangels Bildlasmaschin nur a paar schlechte Handypics...



Wurscht wenn i scho ned fahren kann dann wenigstens sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, auf den echt tollen Fotos, das da wiedermal teilweise mit unerlaubten Drücken gefahren wird
> Der Dampfsti hat gestern auch mal wieder nur Befahrungen in der Prototypenklasse gemacht
> 
> G.



bei mir is desr reifendruck nur zum ausgleich meiner etwas hart federnden gabel


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2013)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich denke, da komme ich mal wieder mit.



werd ja zeit


----------



## JulH (28. September 2013)

@ Peter: bin morgen dabei!


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

Dito. Akku bereits geladen.


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2013)

@SP
du hast mit dem joghurtbecher, klickies und kamera im schlepp aber eine super fahrleistung abgeliefert! 
@_Dampfsti_
wir haben an der stelle die büsche temporär etwas zusammengeflochten und alles schön wieder im originalzustand hinterlassen. wüsste echt gerne, was ihr beim wichteln getrieben habt 
@lb_jörg
das mit dem druck ist mir unterwegs auch aufgefallen. der grip hat trotzdem für einen abflug gereicht


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

Ich habe mal wieder ein Foto in den Pool zum FdT geworfen. Bitte kräftig den gelben Stern klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (28. September 2013)

Erstmal gings wesentlich schwieriger rauf...





...und dann wieder runter


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

Fett.


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Dito. Akku bereits geladen.


 
Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2013)

*Alter* Überfett

Normalerweise kommt man ja von ganz oben. hab da schon mal Bilder von einem Nicolai Fahrer gesehen.


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder ein Foto in den Pool zum FdT geworfen. Bitte kräftig den gelben Stern klicken.



Hättest das Gesicht mit dem Suppenhelm nicht ändern können.


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2013)

krasse wichtelbilder!​


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hättest das Gesicht mit dem Suppenhelm nicht ändern können.



und den roten clown im hintergrung wegretuschieren dann wers a schönes landschftbildl


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2013)

an die mitfahrer von morgen, hab grad mit bernd foniert, wollen riesenburg bei den wetter noch mitnehmen, solangs noch trocken is, danach zum zwecklgrobn-blockmeer-brotzeit-höhenweg-spitzkehrentrail-guckhüll(war nur spass) muquellblock-wolfieck u kante- evt jägersteig aufm rüchweg zum auto. da wir unsern spitzenfotograf dabei haben, kanns scho aweng an den schlüsselstelln dauern bis alles im kastn is
guppe ist mit 5 leutn voll


----------



## S P (28. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> und den roten clown im hintergrung wegretuschieren dann wers a schönes landschftbildl



Grad der Trail-Groupie im Hintergrund unterstreicht die Ernsthaftigkeit der Aufnahme.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2013)

Schee wors heud.
Selbstlos habe ich mich auch für eine Flugeinlage zur Verfügung gestellt.
welche ebenso selbstlos von Seb festgehalten wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (29. September 2013)

na,dann freue ich mich ja schon auf die Bilder


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2013)

2h später und immer noch keine Flugbilder

G.


----------



## gandi85 (29. September 2013)

seitdem wir beiden andis mitfahrn, erregen Flugbilder keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit mehr. Man stumpft quasi ab mit der Zeit...


----------



## S P (29. September 2013)

Die Auafotos lass ich mal außen vor


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2013)

Sauber!

Schöne Bilder dabei. Die Runde muss ich irgendwann auch mal wieder mitfahren!


----------



## Dorsdn (29. September 2013)

Super Bilder!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2013)

Oh, da erkenn ich doch mindestens 3 Stellen die ich damals verweigert hab 

G.


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2013)

@sp
super


----------



## S P (29. September 2013)

Leider geht soviel Schärfe beim Upload ins foto.mtb-news.de verloren. 
Heute war es echt schwierig. Entweder es war dunkel wie im Bärenar***, oder undankbares, hartes Licht zur Mittagszeit.

Trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (29. September 2013)

@sebi: Klasse Fotos!  War super heut!

Wichtige Erkenntnis war heut: Häng dich nie an morsche Bäume!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2h später und immer noch keine Flugbilder
> 
> G.


*Katastrophentourist!!!*


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2013)

Warum sollte man im Bikepark ne neue Strecke erst mal checken??
Guggsd du
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46HJbbIWlA&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]EPIC FAIL CHATEL, FRANCE 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## rebirth (30. September 2013)

Alter schwede...


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder ein Foto in den Pool zum FdT geworfen. Bitte kräftig den gelben Stern klicken.



Hat geklappt - danke fürs Unterstützen!


----------



## lowfat (30. September 2013)

sehr geniale Bilder. OH-Treppe, Wolfikante,... Ihr habt ja kaum einen Spaß ausgelassen!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (30. September 2013)

Subba Bilder Basti


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Hat geklappt - danke fürs Unterstützen!



jatzt stell der mal die fotos mitn schönen grossen blauen italienischen see und 
zypressen am felsigen trails vor


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Oh ja...


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2013)

wir fahren auf jedenfall, kommt ihr mit


----------



## Dampfsti (30. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir fahren auf jedenfall, kommt ihr mit



wann und wohie?


----------



## lowfat (30. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> jatzt stell der mal die fotos mitn schönen grossen blauen italienischen see und
> zypressen am felsigen trails vor


Bäääh!


----------



## Tomak (30. September 2013)

Geniale Fotos - klasse gefahren.....

Wusste gar nicht, dass unsere Heimat so geniale Spots hat 

Grüße aus Bamberg
Tomak


----------



## JulH (30. September 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir fahren auf jedenfall, kommt ihr mit



Basti gib dir an ruck!


----------



## S P (30. September 2013)

Ja, wird wohl so werden.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Oktober 2013)

*!!!!Achtung Achtung - Wichtige Eilmeldung!!!!:*cool:
Sven und ich fahren von Freitag bis Samstag ins Zillertal zum Gondelunterstützen Bikestolpern. Könnten noch zwei Mann mitnehmen. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst! Blondinen natürlich  bevorzugt! 
Start wäre am Freitag Morgen bei mir (Hausen) und am Samstag Abend zurück.

Salve Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (1. Oktober 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> *!!!!Achtung Achtung - Wichtige Eilmeldung!!!!:*cool:
> Sven und ich fahren von Freitag bis Samstag ins Zillertal zum Gondelunterstützen Bikestolpern. Könnten noch zwei Mann mitnehmen. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst! Blondinen natürlich  bevorzugt!
> Start wäre am Freitag Morgen bei mir (Hausen) und am Samstag Abend zurück.
> 
> Salve Bernd



Habt Ihr net aweng a längere Vorlaufzeit!? 

Aber wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass!!!!


----------



## Schoschi (2. Oktober 2013)

Morgen Ochsenkopf! Könnte auch noch einen mitnehmen!


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr leider übers we weg :/


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Morgen Ochsenkopf! Könnte auch noch einen mitnehmen!



hmm, wollte auch zum Oko. Willst du Tour fahren oder Liftln?


----------



## Schoschi (2. Oktober 2013)

Nur lifteln...


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

praktisch, ich auch  Wann und wo willst du morgen los?


----------



## Schoschi (2. Oktober 2013)

So ungefähr halb 9 vielleicht . Abfahrt in Hagenbach/pretzfeld


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Oktober 2013)

hab eben erfahren, das ich morgen nach Osti kommen soll (und halb 9 in Pretzfeld wäre mir auch a weng früh).


----------



## Schoschi (2. Oktober 2013)

Alles kloar. Mei ander Spezl hat a ka Zeit. Werd ganz alaans foan, hoffentlich verirr ich mich net im tiefen Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fahr nicht zum Gardasee, Zillertal, Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe.
Super oder


----------



## Schoschi (3. Oktober 2013)

ich doch auch net Feund Oland. Hab heut nur getourt in der Heimat. Hatte heut morgen ein kleines Zündkabel-Nagerproblem. Hat der Krüppel doch ein Kabel sogar komplett durchgebissen. Hustet trotzt fachmännischer Lüsterklemmenreparatur immer noch weng.......


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ich doch auch net Feund Oland. Hab heut nur getourt in der Heimat. Hatte heut morgen ein kleines Zündkabel-Nagerproblem. Hat der Krüppel doch ein Kabel sogar komplett durchgebissen. Hustet trotzt fachmännischer Lüsterklemmenreparatur immer noch weng.......



Durchgebissen! Ola! Normal beißens immer nur mal rein. Da brauchst ein neues das schlägt doch durch.


----------



## SuShu (3. Oktober 2013)

Neue Holzstufen am Balkenstein? Ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr dort, aber die können noch nicht alt sein.


----------



## lowfat (4. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich fahr nicht zum Gardasee, Zillertal, Ochsenkopf oder Osternohe.
> Super oder


da sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> da sind wir schon zu zweit



cool machen wir eine IG fränkische auf Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (4. Oktober 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/244234-thule-fahrradtrager-thule-fur-anhangerkupplung


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/244234-thule-fahrradtrager-thule-fur-anhangerkupplung



Hi Speci was willst du für den Träger?


----------



## Axalp (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab' den Träger auch und kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2013)

falls jemand morgen urlaub hat, ich werd um 11.30uhr pottenstaner runde dreha


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls jemand morgen urlaub hat, ich werd um 11.30uhr pottenstaner runde dreha



übliche parke?


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2013)

ja, mal sehen ob orsch-trail scho wieder frei ist, nem dei pitchkistn mit, werd ka schnelle runden


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

geht klar.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Oktober 2013)

Man, und ich mou Erban...

  @peter metz
Wie wars am Lago?? 
Zillertal war net schlecht aber weng arg nass von oben...
 @fusion4life
Cube´s zerbrechen übrigens a 
Mein Vadda sei AMS 150 genau die gleiche Stell an der Kettenstrebe... 
Mal schaua ob sa sich bleed ostelln die Würfelzipfl...


----------



## S P (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn scheens Wetter is geht man ned erban.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Wenn scheens Wetter is geht man ned erban.



Konn ma des net su einfach raussuchn wie manche andere Leut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2013)

@Dampfsti die simone hat doch connection zu cube..!


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Dampfsti die simone hat doch connection zu cube..!



Ja, ich weiß, die "Connection" kenn ich auch 

Aber da soll sich erstmal da Händler dahinterklemmen...


----------



## folienmaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, die "Connection" kenn ich auch
> 
> Aber da soll sich erstmal da Händler dahinterklemmen...



Als alter Metallbauer wird dir zur Not schon noch was einfallen! 

Ansonsten wirds halt ein Einrad!  Hauptsache es hat keinen gemault!


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Cube´s zerbrechen übrigens a
> Mein Vadda sei AMS 150 genau die gleiche Stell an der Kettenstrebe...


Das ist dieses neumodische Teufelszeug. Die gute alte Cube-Vorkriegsware hält


----------



## fusion4life (8. Oktober 2013)

@Dampfsti: na dann bin ich ja beruhigt   meins hat eine woche gardasee jedenfalls überlebt!


----------



## rebirth (8. Oktober 2013)

@fusion4life bist du am we dabei?


----------



## fusion4life (8. Oktober 2013)

meinst im fichti?nee sorry, da kann ich net muss den hund von den eltern hüten, die sind ein verlängertes we im urlaub!


----------



## S P (8. Oktober 2013)

Manchmal wünscht man sich ein Tele... (insider ) 




Auf dem Trail gehört sowas verboten! Der Rest folgt... bald.


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @fusion4life bist du am we dabei?



Dazähl


----------



## Axalp (8. Oktober 2013)

Für Nicolai-Interessierte: ION 16 Review.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Oktober 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Für Nicolai-Interessierte: ION 16 Review.



Der gemeine Nicolai Fahrer kann nicht einmal Deutsch geschweige denn Englisch!


----------



## S P (8. Oktober 2013)

Und noch a weng Herbstbuildls...


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2013)

@s.p
 zeig mer doch mal die stelle vom breyertrail, auch wenns harmlos aussieht


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> @s.p
> zeig mer doch mal die stelle vom breyertrail, auch wenns harmlos aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2013)

bordstakanten


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, leider. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine ganz geheime Stelln, von der sich das dramatischer ablichten lassen kann.


----------



## Schoschi (9. Oktober 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der gemeine Nicolai Fahrer kann nicht einmal Deutsch geschweige denn Englisch!



...abwarten, DER Tag wird kommen.......
Ich hab noch die Lästereien vom Peter im Ohr als wärs gestern und dabei ists schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt her......
Jemand von deinem Intellekt und Grazie auf dem Rad wird früher oder später den Fahrradolymp erklimmen, auch wenns allen Anschein nach noch ein langer Weg sein wird........


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2013)

geb ich dir 100% recht


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


>



Is des die Schlüsselstelle? Sieht in echt furchteregend aus.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Breyer bekommt heut leere Ei...
Denn er hat heute Geburtstag

Happy Birthday


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der gemeine Nicolai Fahrer kann nicht einmal Deutsch geschweige denn Englisch!



Hey Bernd übersetz mal, mein Schulenglisch reicht für solche ewigen Texte nicht.


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Is des die Schlüsselstelle? Sieht in echt furchteregend aus.



Ja, kommt null rüber.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der gemeine Nicolai Fahrer kann nicht einmal Deutsch geschweige denn Englisch!



Pfff, ist es dir nicht verboten mit höhernen Kasten in Kontakt zu treten. 
Was sich der ganz gemeine Alutech Fahrer heute schon traut. 
Einfach die saugeile Nicolai Gang anzumachen.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Oktober 2013)

Oh mei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2013)

werd morgen um 1030uhr ab r-bühl a tour fohren, wenn aner mitwill, soll bescheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

Ganz schön was los hier, will keiner fahren oder was? Lauter Schönwetter Fahrer.

Nur der Peter hält durch. Ganz klar, Nicolai


----------



## gandi85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin gestern ne tour von streitberg ûber engelhartsberg und moritz und die üblichen verdãchtigen zurûck. War sau nass aber trotzdem witzig zu fahren.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Und des obwohl mei bike aus der wüste kommt


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin mit 10 leuten am Oko. zum touren


----------



## gandi85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Skitour???
Bei dem wetter würde sich kalchreuth mal wieder anbieten. Da kannst eigentlich immer fahren.


----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los hier, will keiner fahren oder was? Lauter Schönwetter Fahrer.
> 
> Nur der Peter hält durch. Ganz klar, Nicolai



Bei mir wird's Techniktraining am frühen Nachmittag , und bei dir?


----------



## Höfbert (13. Oktober 2013)

Hätt heut scho a Bock auf Kalchi. Hab aber kein Auto


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Bei mir wird's Techniktraining am frühen Nachmittag , und bei dir?



Bei mir kommt später einer zum Stapler anschauen. Also auch Technik training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin mit 10 leuten am Oko. zum touren



OKO zum Langlaufen


----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt später einer zum Stapler anschauen. Also auch Technik training



Musst halt unta der Wochn schneller ärbern, dann konnst am Wochenende

dein Fuss ausheilen lassen!   Ach ja, den Nikolaus hab ich scho zambaut!


----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> OKO zum Langlaufen



Die brauchn bloss a paar Flachländer zum Schneeschaufeln!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin mit 10 leuten am Oko. zum touren



Nachdem was sie gestern gesagt haben, solltest du aber nimmer im Internet sein sondern schon lang unterwegs 

G.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hey höfi, macht gar nix, wir wären eh mitm rad gefahrn.


----------



## Höfbert (13. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hey höfi, macht gar nix, wir wären eh mitm rad gefahrn.


Na dann bi ich ja beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (13. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Skitour???
> Bei dem wetter würde sich kalchreuth mal wieder anbieten. Da kannst eigentlich immer fahren.



Kommt denn jemand aus Nürnberg/Fürth?


----------



## gandi85 (13. Oktober 2013)

Frag mal im nbg thread...


----------



## stroker (13. Oktober 2013)

Sauber gePanzert...


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2013)

ka wunder das ich da nen köpper machte, den basti sei hinterrad is na noch oben im flachen gelände, mei kurzer radstand ist wahrscheinlich schon mit beide reifen im steilen gelände (ausredenbuch breyer seite 45) gwesen
war super gestern


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los hier, will keiner fahren oder was? Lauter Schönwetter Fahrer.
> 
> Nur der Peter hält durch. Ganz klar, Nicolai



denk drann, wenns im jänner kommt


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2013)

werd morgen nachmittag ne kurze technorund ab matthparke drehn um 15.45uhr, mal des winterrad einfahren, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ka wunder das ich da nen köpper machte, den basti sei hinterrad is na noch oben im flachen gelände, *mei kurzer radstand* ist wahrscheinlich schon mit beide reifen im steilen gelände (ausredenbuch breyer seite 45) gwesen
> war super gestern



Grösse L mit Sitzrohr S für die kleinen unter uns.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Musst halt unta der Wochn schneller ärbern, dann konnst am Wochenende
> 
> dein Fuss ausheilen lassen!   Ach ja, den Nikolaus hab ich scho zambaut!



Unter der Wochn hab ich ka Zeit zum schneller ärbern, denn da muss i ärbern.
Bist scho gfahrn auch mit dem Nico.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> denk drann, wenns im jänner kommt



Bin gspannt obs auch dort kumm, oder es wird noch später.


----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Sauber gePanzert...



Uiiii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> sauber gepanzert...



sauber!!


----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2013)

Da heben die Jungs wieder einen interessanten Trail angelegt. Kommt gleich nach der Gabelkratzer Stufe. Die Einfahrt muss man sauber nehmen, da es danach 3-4m ausgesetzt nach rechts runter geht. Trailbreite ca. 1m. Und abschließend diese putzige Stufe dem dem Foto. 

Hatte mich erst geweigert den Trail zu fahren. Aber der Gruppenzwang....


----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Unter der Wochn hab ich ka Zeit zum schneller ärbern, denn da muss i ärbern.
> Bist scho gfahrn auch mit dem Nico.



Ja, geht gut! Muss aber noch ein bisschen einfahren bzw. brauch auch

für meine kg noch ne härter Dämpferfeder. Ist momentan als 3fach 

Tourennikolaus aufgebaut.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Oktober 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> bzw. brauch auch
> 
> für meine kg noch ne härter Dämpferfeder. Ist momentan als 3fach
> 
> Tourennikolaus aufgebaut.



Hädd nuch a passende 550er rumliegen 

3Fach 



Bin heit a scheene leicht DH lastige Rundn im Fichtl gfohrn


----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hädd nuch a passende 550er rumliegen
> 
> 3Fach
> 
> ...



Servus Sven,

meld ich mal interesse an. Habe momentan ne 450 x 2.8 drin.

Im Fichtl sind die Sta imma so hart!  Mei Ellabong is imma noch leicht blau!


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ka wunder das ich da nen köpper machte, den basti sei hinterrad is na noch oben im flachen gelände, mei kurzer radstand ist wahrscheinlich schon mit beide reifen im steilen gelände (ausredenbuch breyer seite 45) gwesen
> war super gestern


das muss das ausredenbuch seite 45 in großschrift sein. mein rad hat einen noch kürzeren radstand und da gabs auch kein problem


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> das muss das ausredenbuch seite 45 in großschrift sein. mein rad hat einen noch kürzeren radstand und da gabs auch kein problem



psst


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> psst


dafür habs ich linksrum auf dem stein am see vergeigt


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Oktober 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Servus Sven,
> 
> meld ich mal interesse an. Habe momentan ne 450 x 2.8 drin.
> 
> Im Fichtl sind die Sta imma so hart!  Mei Ellabong is imma noch leicht blau!



Na dann mach ma mal was aus...
Kummst halt mal vorbei oder so...

Ach quatsch, die san überall gleich hadd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (13. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> dafür habs ich linksrum auf dem stein am see vergeigt



Kein Ding - habs nach gefühlten 30 Versuchen nicht sauber hinbekommen. Irgendwann klappts.


----------



## rebirth (13. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nachdem was sie gestern gesagt haben, solltest du aber nimmer im Internet sein sondern schon lang unterwegs
> 
> G.



Ich hab doch ein smaadfon... Hab vom lift aus gschrieben


----------



## gandi85 (14. Oktober 2013)

hey roland, wenn dein rahmen erst im januar kommt, dann gibts bestimt schon nen 2014er vivid air. also bevor du deinen alten wegschmeist, würd ich nehmen...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

Der 2013er ist ja noch fast neu, der wird schon noch 1-2 Monate halten.
Frag mich also im März noch mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der 2013er ist ja noch fast neu, der wird schon noch 1-2 Monate halten.
> Frag mich also im März noch mal.



Naja Roland, weißt schoh das ab 2014 nur noch 650B ausgeeliefert wird

G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja Roland, weißt schoh das ab 2014 nur noch 650B ausgeeliefert wird
> 
> G.



Nicht wenn man schon ungefähr 10000 Monate (so wie ich) vorher bestellt hat.
Aber stimmt, im Moment gibts auf der HP kein einziges Rad das mich wirklich reizen könnte. Nur so Riesenräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (15. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja Roland, weißt schoh das ab 2014 nur noch 650B ausgeeliefert wird
> 
> G.



Bei L kummt a do nimma nunter, mit seine kurzen Haxn! 

Aber es gibt ja jetzt Five Ten Plateau!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man schon ungefähr 10000 Monate (so wie ich) vorher bestellt hat.
> :



Wirst schon sehen, da keine Reifen im Rahmen stecken fällts dir dann nur net auf

G.


----------



## fusion4life (15. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey roland, wenn dein rahmen erst im januar kommt, dann gibts bestimt schon nen 2014er vivid air. also bevor du deinen alten wegschmeist, würd ich nehmen...


dadrauf hab ich auch spekuliert


----------



## stroker (15. Oktober 2013)

Roland - wie wär´s?? 

http://www.bike-magazin.de//fitness...hnikkurs-steilwandabfahrt-gesucht/a16909.html


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Oktober 2013)

Coach oder Teilnehmer?


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey roland, wenn dein rahmen erst im januar kommt, dann gibts bestimt schon nen 2014er vivid air. also bevor du deinen alten wegschmeist, würd ich nehmen...



den 2014 air gibs jetzt auch scho zu kaufen


----------



## rebirth (15. Oktober 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Roland - wie wär´s??
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de//fitness...hnikkurs-steilwandabfahrt-gesucht/a16909.html



Hab mich letztens ma angemeldet mit "ich möcht ma sehen wie steil der stefan kann...."


----------



## gandi85 (15. Oktober 2013)

wenns den 2014er scho gibt, dann ist dem roland seiner doch ned mehr tragbar für einen nicolai edel aufbau...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Roland - wie wär´s??
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de//fitness...hnikkurs-steilwandabfahrt-gesucht/a16909.html



Wäre scho interessant wie steil, steil ist.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Roland - wie wär´s??
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de//fitness...hnikkurs-steilwandabfahrt-gesucht/a16909.html



Do muss ich mitmachn...
Ich scheiß ma ja immer fast ei bei leicht schrägen Abfahrten...
Mensch do muss ich echt langsam wos dro ändern...












Däd mi obba scho interessiern ob sa suwos do a fohrn 





Oder suwos??





Oder vll so wos ähnlichs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2013)

Schaut doch schoh ganz ähnlich auch







G.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

Is do der Auslauf ned aweng flach?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Do muss ich mitmachn...
> Ich scheiß ma ja immer fast ei bei leicht schrägen Abfahrten...
> Mensch do muss ich echt langsam wos dro ändern...



Vom Stefan Herrman gibts Bilder wo er den Big Balls Einstieg in den 112er fährt (springt).


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Is do der Auslauf ned aweng flach?



Hmm und a Staa liegt a nuch im weech...



RolandMC schrieb:


> Vom Stefan Herrman gibts Bilder wo er den Big Balls Einstieg in den 112er fährt (springt).



Na der steht a nuch auf der "To Do Listn"
Muss ich mir blus mol a halbe Stund zeit nehma


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmm und a Staa liegt a nuch im weech...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do fällt ma danoch nur awos ei.
DOPPELSAUBER


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2013)

Obba vorher muss ich den Kurs mitmachen, dass ich endlich mol die Angst vor denna steiln Abfahrten ablech...

Sunst brauch i danoch a frische Unterhusn...


----------



## folienmaster (15. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Obba vorher muss ich den Kurs mitmachen, dass ich endlich mol die Angst vor denna steiln Abfahrten ablech...
> 
> Sunst brauch i danoch a frische Unterhusn...



Bei den Bildern host ja scho 3x gewechselt!


----------



## lowfat (15. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na der steht a nuch auf der "To Do Listn"
> Muss ich mir blus mol a halbe Stund zeit nehma


dito. denk ich auch schon drüber nach. ich würde erst mal die schotterrutsche unterhalb ausprobieren, damit man ein gefühl für die Rutschigkeit der Landung kriegt. Dann kan man sich oben mal hinstellen und...
... wieder heimfahren


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> dito. denk ich auch schon drüber nach. ich würde erst mal die schotterrutsche unterhalb ausprobieren, damit man ein gefühl für die Rutschigkeit der Landung kriegt. Dann kan man sich oben mal hinstellen und...
> ... wieder heimfahren




So is der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2013)

Mein Plan ist! Das Ding einfach zu ingnorieren.


----------



## lowfat (16. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist! Das Ding einfach zu ingnorieren.


Das ist für die Gesundheit sicher der beste Plan!


----------



## 0815p (20. Oktober 2013)

werd um 11.oouhr ab matterh a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill


----------



## OldSchool (20. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd um 11.oouhr ab matterh a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill



Bin dabei.


----------



## lowfat (20. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd um 11.oouhr ab matterh a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill


Konditionsmonster


----------



## 0815p (21. Oktober 2013)

morgen solls wetter nochmal super wern, ich werd um 15.45uhr pottenstaner runden dreha
jemand zeit u lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. Oktober 2013)

Und, was ist etz aus dem "Steil ist Geil Training" geworden? War jemand dabei?


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

meinst das von der bike?


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

@bengbeng @Blennie ist der thread hier bekannt? da gibts noch weng video und bildmaterial


----------



## Blennie (21. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @bengbeng @Blennie ist der thread hier bekannt? da gibts noch weng video und bildmaterial



ich kenn ihn, aber bengbeng noch nicht, ich schick ihn ihr


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen solls wetter nochmal super wern, ich werd um 15.45uhr pottenstaner runden dreha
> jemand zeit u lust



Lust hätt ich wie die sau!!!!

Aber leider ka Zeit


----------



## 0815p (24. Oktober 2013)

werd morgen um 13.14uhr ab r-bühl mal wieder radfahren,fall jemad mitkommt,bescheid gebn


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 13.14uhr ab r-bühl mal wieder radfahren,fall jemad mitkommt,bescheid gebn



Meint er jetzt 13 Uhr, 14 Uhr, oder 13:14 Uhr?


----------



## microbat (25. Oktober 2013)

oder in Zeit von 13:00 bis 14:00 Uhr


----------



## S P (25. Oktober 2013)

Das macht es auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2013)

Steht doch genau dort 13 Uhr14 nicht 13 nicht 15, 13.14Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (25. Oktober 2013)

Um diese Zeit arbeitet der Ottonormalworker noch! 

Also kann es mir eh wurscht sein, ob 13, 14 oder 15. 

Interessanter ist dann eher 17, 18 oder 19.


----------



## 0815p (25. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Steht doch genau dort 13 Uhr14 nicht 13 nicht 15, 13.14Uhr



nicolai versteht sich


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder was vom besten Österreicher der Welt. Thoms.h vom See
man beachte die Kommentare die angelehnt sind an einen kleinen blonden LV Fahrer. 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/77872008"]Ringelhorn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Oktober 2013)

"Super Thomas!" - "Danke Mama!" 

Fahrtechnisch auch interessant, außerdem hätte ich gerne seine Gabel, die steht echt verdammt hoch im Federweg, selbst wenn er nur auf dem Vorderrad steht.


----------



## lowfat (28. Oktober 2013)

er hat die dämpfung auch ziemlich weit rausgedreht - ähnlich wie käptnFR. auf der treppe musste er aber kämpfen. sehr schön gefahren!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Thomas ist ein richtig geiler Fahrer, angstfrei in Steilstücken ähnlich GTJörg
und auch technisch immer top.
Und das obwohl er Österreicher ist, man kanns kaum glauben.


----------



## gandi85 (28. Oktober 2013)

die sollt ma mol in die fränkische einladn und ihnen zeign, wie man ordentliche treppen baut. des ding is ja a frechheit 

aber absolut geil gefahrn..


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Oktober 2013)

Oh mei, do griech i ja glei widda Fernweh...

Des wär a wos für mich gwesn

 @RolandMC Da du ja eh net fohrn konnst kennt ich ja dei neie Gabl glei mol für dich eifohrn 
Bevor´s nu in da Schachtl festgammlt


----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> die sollt ma mol in die fränkische einladn und ihnen zeign, wie man ordentliche treppen baut. des ding is ja a frechheit
> 
> aber absolut geil gefahrn..



Des stimmt mitn Treppenbaua sinns hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Oh mei, do griech i ja glei widda Fernweh...
> 
> Des wär a wos für mich gwesn
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Angebot Aber die steht hier schön im trockenen und wartet aufs ION.


----------



## Axalp (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde am Donnerstag ab 13:45 Uhr irgendwo in der Fränkischen eine Runde drehen.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2013)

13:45? Am donnerstag? *hust* *hust*


----------



## fusion4life (30. Oktober 2013)

wie kann man ein so schönes nicolai so verschandeln mit 29" und dreifach kettenblatt?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/261271-nicolai-helius-ac-29-statt-5779-nur-noch-3999


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Oktober 2013)

Bis auf das Ion 16 sind doch jetzt alle Nicolais 650B oder 29"?!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bis auf das Ion 16 sind doch jetzt alle Nicolais 650B oder 29"?!



Ne nicht alle....und 26 Zoll gibts dann auch immernoch mit saftig Aufpreis.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (30. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne nicht alle....und 26 Zoll gibts dann auch immernoch mit saftig Aufpreis.
> 
> G.


weil 26 " einfach besser is


----------



## JulH (30. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist am Fr bei ner Tour dabei?


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2013)

"weil 26 " einfach besser is "


----------



## SuShu (30. Oktober 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Wer ist am Fr bei ner Tour dabei?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wie kann man ein so schönes nicolai so verschandeln mit 29" und dreifach kettenblatt?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/261271-nicolai-helius-ac-29-statt-5779-nur-noch-3999



Jetzt ists halt nur noch 3 mal so schön im Vergleich zum Fanes


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bis auf das Ion 16 sind doch jetzt alle Nicolais 650B oder 29"?!



ich brauch jetzt bald ne Klappleiter um aufs Bike zu kommen.
Dafür "fliegt" man länger wenn einen mal wieder runterhaut.


----------



## OldSchool (31. Oktober 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich würde am Donnerstag ab 13:45 Uhr irgendwo in der Fränkischen eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?



Was wllst du fahren, mehr Tour oder techno. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Axalp (31. Oktober 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Was wllst du fahren, mehr Tour oder techno. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?



Treffen wir uns an der Matterhorn-Parke. Die üblichen verdächtigen Trails abfahren.


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

@RolandMC wie siehts aus? Dreh mer ne runde?


----------



## lowfat (31. Oktober 2013)

ich werd heute nachmittgag am J-steig und umgebung ein bischen spielen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC wie siehts aus? Dreh mer ne runde?



Ne, mit mir wirds nix. Ich müsst mich mal schonen aber das geht im Moment irgendwie schlecht. Somit zieht sich das Schei.. Sehnchen noch lange hin.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Wer ist am Fr bei ner Tour dabei?



ich werd wahrscheinlich um 9.00uhr in der früh ab matterh-parke a tour machen, muss um 1200uhr wieder am auto sen, wenns der ned zu bald ist, sag bescheid


----------



## rebirth (31. Oktober 2013)

@RolandMC fährst du heimlich, oder hast deinen angestellten rausgeschmissen?


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC fährst du heimlich, oder hast deinen angestellten rausgeschmissen?



ne im Gegenteil hab sogar noch einen eingestellt.
Bin seit unserem letzten Schweizaufenthalt nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad gesessen.


----------



## lowfat (31. Oktober 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ne im Gegenteil hab sogar noch einen eingestellt.


Das Leutenbacher Flurförderimperium auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft 
Hätte heute fast bei Dir reingeschaut, musste dann aber doch eine Kauforder für Kohl fürs Dormitzer Sauerkrautimperium ausführen


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das Leutenbacher Flurförderimperium auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft
> Hätte heute fast bei Dir reingeschaut, musste dann aber doch eine Kauforder für Kohl fürs Dormitzer Sauerkrautimperium ausführen



Hätte mich echt gefreut Aber klar wenn du eigene Wachstumspläne hast um die Industriewelt zu beherrschen.
Man sollte jetz versuchen in und um Dormitz herum Gasmasken zu verkaufen das wird bestimmt ein Kassenschlager, bei so viel Kohl.


----------



## SuShu (31. Oktober 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd wahrscheinlich um 9.00uhr in der früh ab matterh-parke a tour machen, muss um 1200uhr wieder am auto sen, wenns der ned zu bald ist, sag bescheid


 
Also mir ist´s zu früh. Fährt jemand später (10:00 - 11:00) was mit?


----------



## Dampfsti (1. November 2013)

Heut nen schönen Testride rund um Pottenstein geritten
42km und bis auf vll 2km alles Trails

Man kann die schöne Stelle im Tal auch mit Klickies, CC-Bike und CC Bereifung fahren


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein Ding das du da fährst?
Fahrtechnik wird übrigens überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Ding das du da fährst?




Ein wohlfühl Stahlding das ich heute zum Testen hatte
Und passend zum Feiertag der obligatorische "Kirchgang"


----------



## thomas.h (1. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> er hat die dämpfung auch ziemlich weit rausgedreht - ähnlich wie käptnFR.




Hej,
vielen Dank fürs Feedback!
Nein, die Gabel ist nicht tot-gedämpft, 0-3 Klicks Druckstufe. Ich nutze auch den ganzen Federweg, aber nur, wenn ich ihn brauche. Also selten  Bis dahin find ich (und auch andere Leute) sie sogar recht sensibel. Und warum sie so toll ist: Erstens keine Luftgabel und 2. die uralte, supersimple 2009er Motion Control-Dämpfung mit etwas dünnerem Öl (wegen der neuen Zugstufe)... Eine nagelneue MiCoDH liegt bei mir im Keller, wenn sie jemand braucht...


----------



## Dampfsti (1. November 2013)

@_thomas.h_

Sauber was du so fährst, Peter hat scho öfter mal was erzählt 

Gell die alte MoCo is super zum Bikestolpern

Vll könn ma nächstes Jahr mal ne Tour mitnander fahrn...
Genau nach meinem Geschmack was du so fährst
Nehm ich na @_peter metz_ mit und dann gehts rund


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


>



Hmmh...du willst uns nur verarschen. Das war letztes Frühjahr, da kommen ja frische Blumen raus

G.


----------



## lowfat (1. November 2013)

@_Dampfsti_
sieht schwer nach 27,5 oder sowas neumodischem aus 
hier ein ganz interessantes video zum Thema:


----------



## thomas.h (1. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Vll könn ma nächstes Jahr mal ne Tour mitnander fahrn...
> Genau nach meinem Geschmack was du so fährst
> Nehm ich na @_peter metz_ mit und dann gehts rund




Danke!
Ja, i hätt schon einmal Lust, euch besuchen zu kommen, vielleicht ergibt sich was!


Grüße, Thomas
PS: Lenkwinkel statt Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, i hätt schon einmal Lust, euch besuchen zu kommen, vielleicht ergibt sich was!
> 
> 
> ...



das Gebiet hier herum ist nichts für dich, viel zu steil und anspruchsvoll. Da kannst du mit deinen flachen Berglein nicht genug üben um hier zu überleben.


----------



## thomas.h (2. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das Gebiet hier herum ist nichts für dich, viel zu steil und anspruchsvoll. Da kannst du mit deinen flachen Berglein nicht genug üben um hier zu überleben.



... dann kauf i mir halt noch ein Angle-Set! 

... oder an Spanngurt!


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...du willst uns nur verarschen. Das war letztes Frühjahr, da kommen ja frische Blumen raus
> 
> G.



hmm komisch, dann hat sich der Muskelkater von der Tour aber lange gehalten 



lowfat schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_
> sieht schwer nach 27,5 oder sowas neumodischem aus




Lassts euch überraschen...


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> ... dann kauf i mir halt noch ein Angle-Set!
> 
> ... oder an Spanngurt!



hast doch eh scho 63,8° Flachheit Kannst ja scho mit Downhillen. Ich hab a A-S fürs Fanes da fallsd eines brauchst wennsd fränkische fährst.


----------



## thomas.h (2. November 2013)

I hab eh schon -1.5° montiert - passt dein AS da noch dazu?


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> I hab eh schon -1.5° montiert - passt dein AS da noch dazu?



Den drehen wir ab dann passt er in deinen -1,5 das müsste dann genügen.


----------



## thomas.h (2. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Den drehen wir ab dann passt er in deinen -1,5 das müsste dann genügen.



Den Rest machen wir über die Gabelkrone, die wir abbiegen!


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Den Rest machen wir über die Gabelkrone, die wir abbiegen!


----------



## OldSchool (2. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> sieht schwer nach 27,5 oder sowas neumodischem aus





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Lassts euch überraschen...



29er 

QH oder SJ?


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> 29er
> 
> QH oder SJ?





Das aufn Bild is a SJ
Ich bestell mir ein QH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Das aufn Bild is a SJ
> Ich bestell mir ein QH





Das habe ich auch schon im Auge gehabt. Muss ich dann unbedingt Probe fahren.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon im Auge gehabt. Muss ich dann unbedingt Probe fahren.



Kannst gern machen. 

Fährt so garnet wie ein tyisches 29er


----------



## HTWolfi (2. November 2013)

Für *Trekking-*, Reise und Falträder gibt es ein extra Unterforum --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122


----------



## Speci007 (2. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Für *Trekking-*, Reise und Falträder gibt es ein extra Unterforum --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122


----------



## Dampfsti (2. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Für *Trekking-*, Reise und Falträder gibt es ein extra Unterforum --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122






Hob ich mir scho dacht dass su wos kummt...
Am STB fahr ich scho weiterhin mit mein CT


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Am STB fahr ich scho weiterhin mit mein CT



Feigling 

G.


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. November 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Für *Trekking-*, Reise und Falträder gibt es ein extra Unterforum --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122



Angst vor Riesenrädern? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride - YouTube[/nomedia]

Damit werden ab sofort die Treppen hoch und nicht mehr runtergestolbert.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon im Auge gehabt. Muss ich dann unbedingt Probe fahren.



Du hast recht. Da muss man echt was im Auge haben um sich so ein Hollandrad zu kaufen!
Ist da eigentlich immer eine Stevie Wonder  Biographie dabei? "Das Leben meistern trotz Blindheit! "


----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Da muss man echt was im Auge haben um sich so ein Hollandrad zu kaufen!



 das hat doch nix mehr mit MTB zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. November 2013)

Das unangenehme in diesem Landeier Thread ist das sich Ewiggestrige aus der Stadt(HTWolfi) und zurueckgebliebene Kuhdorfbewohner zusammen rotten, um den Fortschrittt mit sentimentalen Argumenten ("frueher war alles besser") auf halten wollen und den progressiven Fortschhrittsglaeubigen(wir) damit das Leben schwermachen.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. November 2013)

Entweder wurde der Account von _»OldSchool«_ (!) gekapert, oder er schreibt im Fieber. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

Danke Wolfi. 
Bin jetzt zwei Tage nicht gefahren, vielleicht kommt es daher. Mal sehen ob es heute klappt.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das unangenehme in diesem Landeier Thread ist das sich Ewiggestrige aus der Stadt(HTWolfi) und zurueckgebliebene Kuhdorfbewohner zusammen rotten, um den Fortschrittt mit sentimentalen Argumenten ("frueher war alles besser") auf halten wollen und den progressiven Fortschhrittsglaeubigen(wir) damit das Leben schwermachen.



Darum schreibst du bei deinem Wohnort "bei Nürnberg"


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Darum schreibst du bei deinem Wohnort "bei Nürnberg"



Weil er bei Nuernberg ist?!


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Danke Wolfi.
> Bin jetzt zwei Tage nicht gefahren, vielleicht kommt es daher. Mal sehen ob es heute klappt.



bei den dreckswetter, wir gehn jetzt aweng wandern, und dann zu pickn.
gibs denn nirgens a altes intustriegebäute wo mer übern winter aweng zum üben rumradeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> bei den dreckswetter, wir gehn jetzt aweng wandern, und dann zu pickn.
> gibs denn nirgens a altes intustriegebäute wo mer übern winter aweng zum üben rumradeln kann


auf einem Nachbargrundstück steht ein frischer Rohbau. Zeit für eine Erstbefahrung


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das unangenehme in diesem Landeier Thread ist das sich Ewiggestrige aus der Stadt(HTWolfi) und zurueckgebliebene Kuhdorfbewohner zusammen rotten, um den Fortschrittt mit sentimentalen Argumenten ("frueher war alles besser") auf halten wollen und den progressiven Fortschhrittsglaeubigen(wir) damit das Leben schwermachen.





HTWolfi schrieb:


> Entweder wurde der Account von _»OldSchool«_ (!) gekapert, oder er schreibt im Fieber.
> Gute Besserung


@ Wolfi:
Ich denke das ist mehr eine Art Midlifecrisis. "Schaut her ich mache jeden noch so beschissenen Trend mit! Ich bin jung, trendy und habe meine beste Zeit noch vor mir!" 
Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn er auch Lady Gagga Bettwäsche und Bruno Mars Lammfell  Autositzbezüge hat!


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Wolfi:
> Ich denke das ist mehr eine Art Midlifecrisis. "Schaut her ich mache jeden noch so beschissenen Trend mit! Ich bin jung, trendy und habe meine beste Zeit noch vor mir!"
> Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn er auch Lady Gagga Bettwäsche und Bruno Mars Lammfell  Autositzbezüge hat!



Erwischt, woher weisst du das? Wahrscheinlich arbeitest du bei der NSA und hast dehalb Einblick in meine Online Bestellungen, Mist!

Ich habe meine beste Zeit noch vor mir, du anscheinend nicht mehr?


----------



## Dampfsti (3. November 2013)

@All mir redn dann weiter wenns so weit is 
Bzw. wenn ma die erschte Tour mitnander gfohrn sin 

Ihr müsstet ja wissn, dass ich da eigentlich net so leicht zu überzeugen bin...
Nur bei 650b fehlt mir noch des Verständniss


Eigentlich sollts QH ja nur a CC-Bike wern


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @All mir redn dann weiter wenns so weit is
> Bzw. wenn ma die erschte Tour mitnander gfohrn sin
> 
> Ihr müsstet ja wissn, dass ich da eigentlich net so leicht zu überzeugen bin...
> ...


Dann besudel unsern  26-er Thread ned mid dem neumodischn Glumb!!! Schau no! Hosd scho Zwidrachd gsäd. Mid dem Oldschool will schon kanner mehr wos zu du hom!
Schö wirds, wenner mid euer Hochräder an Ersatzschlauch von den Ewiggestrigen brauchd!!!


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)




----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Weil er bei Nuernberg ist?!



Klar! Leutenbach bei München.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann besudel unsern  26-er Thread ned mid dem neumodischn Glumb!!! Schau no! Hosd scho Zwidrachd gsäd. Mid dem Oldschool will schon kanner mehr wos zu du hom!
> Schö wirds, wenner mid euer Hochräder an Ersatzschlauch von den Ewiggestrigen brauchd!!!


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Klar! Leutenbach bei München.



Hatte immer schon den Verdacht dass deine Geografiekenntnisse unzureeichend sein koennten. 

Das bestaedigt meinen Verdacht.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann besudel unsern  26-er Thread ned mid dem neumodischn Glumb!!! Schau no! Hosd scho Zwidrachd gsäd. Mid dem Oldschool will schon kanner mehr wos zu du hom!
> Schö wirds, wenner mid euer Hochräder an Ersatzschlauch von den Ewiggestrigen brauchd!!!




Na dann halt net

Brauch kan Ersatzschlauch...
Hobb immer zwaa eisteggn und Fliggzeich hob i a dabai

Und zur Not geht do scho a 26er Schlauch a nei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

...falls du einen bekommst


----------



## OldSchool (3. November 2013)

Ich leihe ihm natuerlich einen ihr Fieslinge.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> ...falls du einen bekommst


Fralli grichder an!
Und zwor umern Hals rum und dann nauf damid a die nächsda Fichdn!!!
Im dreisichjährigen Krich sän die Bäum bei uns voll gwen mid Abdrünnigen.
Wos lichd do näher für die Ewichgesdriggen disä schöna aldä Dradizion widder auflebn zu lossn? Wenns hoch nauswolln, warum ned helfn?


----------



## microbat (3. November 2013)

ich sach nur 
*DICHTMITTEL*


----------



## Axalp (3. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> ich sach nur
> *DICHTMITTEL*



Bier?


----------



## fusion4life (3. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann besudel unsern  26-er Thread ned mid dem neumodischn Glumb!!! Schau no! Hosd scho Zwidrachd gsäd. Mid dem Oldschool will schon kanner mehr wos zu du hom!
> Schö wirds, wenner mid euer Hochräder an Ersatzschlauch von den Ewiggestrigen brauchd!!!


wahrscheinlich fangens dann auch noch an tubeless zu fahren


----------



## microbat (3. November 2013)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bier?


 
Doppelbock !


----------



## fusion4life (3. November 2013)

sorry @_topolino_,der musst etz sein,wenn ma scho bei neumodischem zeuch sinn!


----------



## microbat (3. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> sorry @_ToP_polino,der musst etz sein,wenn ma scho bei neumodischem zeuch sinn!


 
wie "neumodischem zeuch" ?
i fahr scho seid jahren mit ohne schlauch...
...und Doppelbock dichtet ab - da reicht mir ne halbe 
und i bin platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. November 2013)

platt = dicht? da stimmt doch was net...


----------



## fusion4life (5. November 2013)

haha,was für leute mit dachfahrradträger:
http://www.derlacher.de/p/287904?utm_source=brezel&utm_medium=brezel&utm_campaign=brezel


----------



## folienmaster (5. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> haha,was für leute mit dachfahrradträger:
> http://www.derlacher.de/p/287904?utm_source=brezel&utm_medium=brezel&utm_campaign=brezel



Des geht i. O., war ja nur das RR.


----------



## rebirth (5. November 2013)

@folienmaster was für nen renner hast du so?


----------



## gandi85 (5. November 2013)

Andi, das hat dein Nachbar schon diverse male so gemacht.


----------



## folienmaster (5. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_folienmaster_ was für nen renner hast du so?



Habe nur eine Gazelle.  Ist ein Klassiker mit Stahlrahmen und 12 Gängen.

Wird aber meist nur im Winter auf dem Rollentrainer benutzt. Die schmalen 

Reifen und die vielen Bars sind schlecht für meine def. Bandscheibe! Da ist

Mtb fahren viel angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. November 2013)

sach doch: Hometrainer


----------



## 0815p (8. November 2013)

werd morgen um 1100uhr mit martina pottenstaner runde dreha


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 1100uhr mit martina pottenstaner runde dreha



Fahrt ihr? Wuerde dann mit kommen. Meint ihr wir sind wieder um 15.00 Uhr am Parkplatz?

Treffpunkt Klaerwerk?


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr? Wuerde dann mit kommen. Meint ihr wir sind wieder um 15.00 Uhr am Parkplatz?
> 
> Treffpunkt Klaerwerk?



ich scho, martina hat die rotzen, von der zeit her sollte passen, treffpkt auch


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2013)




----------



## 0815p (9. November 2013)

@OldSchool
war a traum tour heut, aweng kurz, aber schön, gut gfahren bist


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2013)

@peter metz 
Ja, war wirklich klasse. War auch zufrieden mit mir.


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> @peter metz
> Ja, war wirklich klasse. War auch zufrieden mit mir.



Na ja, wenigstens du bist mit dir zufrieden, du setzt die Messlatte ja auch ganz schön tief.


----------



## Schoschi (10. November 2013)

Roland, was machtn eigentlich dei Huf? Wann geht das Rehabiken wieder los?


----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ja, wenigstens du bist mit dir zufrieden, du setzt die Messlatte ja auch ganz schön tief.



Hallo Roland, habe dich vermisst. 

Meine Messlatte ist immerhin so hoch, dass du mit deiner "Fahrtechnik" aufrecht darunter durch gehen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland, was machtn eigentlich dei Huf? Wann geht das Rehabiken wieder los?



Januar ! Mit meinem neuen orthopädischen Bike. Mal sehen ob ich von der KK einen Zuschuß bekomme.


----------



## gandi85 (10. November 2013)

Wie wärs erstmal mit einem orthopädischem arzt im november????


----------



## gandi85 (10. November 2013)

Da kriegst sicherlich nen zuschuss, meist sogar 100prozent


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hallo Roland, habe dich vermisst.
> 
> Meine Messlatte ist immerhin so hoch, dass du mit deiner "Fahrtechnik" aufrecht darunter durch gehen kannst.



Dann hatte ich ja recht mit deiner tiefhängenden Messlatte, da ich ja nicht der grösste bin.
Aber nur messtechnisch. Menschlich bin ich natürlich eine der führenden Koryphäen unserer Epoche.


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wie wärs erstmal mit einem orthopädischem arzt im november????



Vor Januar habe ich leider keine Zeit, da ich leider nicht im Lehramt tätig bin, muss ich für mein Geld noch arbeiten.

Man hätte damals wohl doch nicht so früh nach Moggast gehen sollen.


----------



## gandi85 (10. November 2013)

ey roland, du warst den sommer minimum 4x pro woche biken 
Du wohnst im eigenheim mit pool und hast ein suv (zwar von nem internetversender).
Du brauchst dich denk ich ned beschweren.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. November 2013)

Köstlich hier mal wieder 

Man sieht das Wetter ist schei**se, da bleibt extraviel Zeit fürs Forum.


----------



## S P (10. November 2013)

Versenderjeep


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2013)

Versenserbike > versenderjeep. Passt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (11. November 2013)

Versendertyp


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2013)

werd morgen mittags um 13.30uhr ab matterh a runde drehen,falls es ned pisst


----------



## macmount (14. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Januar ! Mit meinem neuen orthopädischen Bike. Mal sehen ob ich von der KK einen Zuschuß bekomme.



Ich hätte noch aan rollator übrich


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch aan rollator übrich



Schick mir das Ding vorbei, mach aber erst den Liteville Aufkleber runter.


----------



## macmount (15. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schick mir das Ding vorbei, mach aber erst den Liteville Aufkleber runter.



Wos häddsd denn gern für aa babberla? niggolai?
Is dai haggsn immer nu gfreggd?


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2013)

macmount schrieb:


> Wos häddsd denn gern für aa babberla? niggolai?
> Is dai haggsn immer nu gfreggd?



Ja Niggolai 
Ja wann hosdn zeid zum massiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (15. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Niggolai
> Ja wann hosdn zeid zum massiern.



Ich hob gor ned gwissd dass du massiern konnsd


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Heut bin ich mal an so einer blöden fränkischen Steilstufe total gescheitert Konnt sie aber dann mit einer ganz neuen Technik doch noch überwinden.




G.


----------



## stroker (19. November 2013)

Stark! Darf man das nachmachen oder is da copy right drauf???


----------



## Blennie (19. November 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Stark! Darf man das nachmachen oder is da copy right drauf???



Tät mich auch interessieren... brauchen unbedingt die Szene nachgestellt für unseren nächsten Blockbuster ... du weißt schon, was ich meine, Stroker, gell?


----------



## stroker (19. November 2013)

Ja genau - da tun wir den Block ordentlich busten...


----------



## lowfat (19. November 2013)

bei Dir tut nur die Dolly busten


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Ich schreib euch einfach die Kontonummer wo ihr die Nachmachgebühren dann hinüberweisen müßt

G


----------



## Blennie (19. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich schreib euch einfach die Kontonummer wo ihr die Nachmachgebühren dann hinüberweisen müßt
> 
> G



ups, dann drehn wir doch lieber einen Buster Keaton...


----------



## fusion4life (19. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut bin ich mal an so einer blöden fränkischen Steilstufe total gescheitert Konnt sie aber dann mit einer ganz neuen Technik doch noch überwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muss ich mir gleich was abschauen davon,ich mach des immer iwie anders,zwar auch ohne rad,aber iwie so übern lenker.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut bin ich mal an so einer blöden fränkischen Steilstufe total gescheitert Konnt sie aber dann mit einer ganz neuen Technik doch noch überwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hosd rechd Jörg! Schmeiß wech den überdeuerden Scheiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2013)

Ja mit einem Nicolai kann man des schoh machen, da geht ja eher die Umgebung kaputt...des ist halt wie Chuck Norris und so
Bei soan Aludech müßt ma schoh schaun ob noch alle Streben ganz und alle Verbindungen ordnungsgemäß Verbunden sind

Theoretisch wäre die Stelle auch fahrbar. Ist so 180-200cm hoch und recht steil...nur die Bäume unten stören etwas

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. November 2013)

Falls jemand derzeit günstige, gute Pedale sucht:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=276&osCsid=vqoofc34cjdh6c8tltor571ep2

Sind gerade stark runtergesetzt. Habe sie selbst seit ein paar Monaten und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2013)

werd heut nachmittags ne kruze techno runde in pottensta fohren, falls jemand mit will, soll er mich anfunken, bin nemmer online, aber ich glaub hier fährt eh keiner mehr (zumintest ned offiziell)


----------



## xTr3Me (24. November 2013)

Ich hab letztes Wochenende noch ein mal die Klumpertaltour gemacht aber das war auch eher die "Abschiedstour" für dieses Jahr. Der Trail neben dem Weiher bei der Sommerradelbahn ist ja gesperrt, gibt ne Umleitung mit einer langen, sehr steilen Rampe entlang der Sommerrodelbahn.


----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Wochenende noch ein mal die Klumpertaltour gemacht aber das war auch eher die "Abschiedstour" für dieses Jahr. Der Trail neben dem Weiher bei der Sommerradelbahn ist ja gesperrt, gibt ne Umleitung mit einer langen, sehr steilen Rampe entlang der Sommerrodelbahn.



Jammer net rum.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Wochenende noch ein mal die Klumpertaltour gemacht aber das war auch eher die "Abschiedstour" für dieses Jahr. Der Trail neben dem Weiher bei der Sommerradelbahn ist ja gesperrt, gibt ne Umleitung mit einer langen, sehr steilen Rampe entlang der Sommerrodelbahn.



Gesperrt, na und??? 
 @peter metz 
Fränkische wor ich a scho 4 Wochn nimmer...


----------



## microbat (24. November 2013)

des machst ihr a bei eis und Schnee und findets schee


----------



## xTr3Me (24. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gesperrt, na und???



Wenn man dann gesehen wird dann heißts wieder die Mountainbiker... das will ich halt gern vermeiden.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd heut nachmittags ne kruze techno runde in pottensta fohren, falls jemand mit will, soll er mich anfunken, bin nemmer online, aber ich glaub hier fährt eh keiner mehr (zumintest ned offiziell)


I hob seit Anfang Oktober a Scheiß Husderei rumgschlebbt. Gesdern des erschda mol seid 4 Wochn widder aufn Hobbel gesessn. Fohrn ging gud, obber die Kondi!!! Au weh au weh
Wensd amol widder wos mid wenich KM machsd bini widder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2013)

Fährt jemand morgen so um die Mittagszeit oder früher Nachmittag, z.B. 13:30?
Pottensta-Runde oder Matterh wär doch was


----------



## fusion4life (25. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I hob seit Anfang Oktober a Scheiß Husderei rumgschlebbt. Gesdern des erschda mol seid 4 Wochn widder aufn Hobbel gesessn. Fohrn ging gud, obber die Kondi!!! Au weh au weh
> Wensd amol widder wos mid wenich KM machsd bini widder dabei!


hast du je scho mal kondi gehabt?!


----------



## 0815p (25. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> I hob seit Anfang Oktober a Scheiß Husderei rumgschlebbt. Gesdern des erschda mol seid 4 Wochn widder aufn Hobbel gesessn. Fohrn ging gud, obber die Kondi!!! Au weh au weh
> Wensd amol widder wos mid wenich KM machsd bini widder dabei!



übern winter mach ich eh nix mehr mit viel km,, aber ich sag dir davor bescheid


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Hab ich gerade bestellt, wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann dann wenigstens bestellen.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-kurbel-xtr-fc-m970-175-mm.html,a28295
Wäre günstig, denk ich mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade bestellt, wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann dann wenigstens bestellen.
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/shimano/shimano-kurbel-xtr-fc-m970-175-mm.html,a28295
> Wäre günstig, denk ich mal.



 Schönste beste stabile standardkompatibilitätigste Kurbel der Welt 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> hast du je scho mal kondi gehabt?!



Obachd Studendenbeudl! Mach ner weider so. Dann brauchsd bald dein Vadder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönste beste stabile standardkompatibilitätigste Kurbel der Welt
> 
> G.



Und saugünstig, such scho länger immer wieder mal. Passt gut an das Bike von dem ich noch nicht mal einen Liefertermin habe.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obachd Studendenbeudl! Mach ner weider so. Dann brauchsd bald dein Vadder!!



Dann musst dich aber beeilen, ich glaube die Praxis schließt zum ende des Jahres.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Falls jemand derzeit günstige, gute Pedale sucht:
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=276&osCsid=vqoofc34cjdh6c8tltor571ep2
> 
> Sind gerade stark runtergesetzt. Habe sie selbst seit ein paar Monaten und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.



Bin mit meiner neuen Lyrik auch voll zufrieden Nicht ein Kratzer und null Dreck. Einfach super das Ding


----------



## Dampfsti (25. November 2013)

Mei Pike is scho saidreggad...
Geht aber saugut
Echt klasse das Teil

Pedale hab ich ma wellara bstellt, 260g san scho a Ansage.

Die XTR glab do mussi a zuschloong


----------



## xTr3Me (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht ein Kratzer und null Dreck. Einfach super das Ding



Des wird sich hoffentlich bald mal ändern


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

der roland fährt nur extra nicht damit sich seine kondi endlich an meine anpasst..


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> der roland fährt nur extra nicht damit sich seine kondi endlich an meine anpasst..



Freu mich schon mal auf einen Leutenbacher Nightride. Raufschieben, zu mehr reichts nicht und dann gemütlich abrollen.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mei Pike is scho saidreggad...
> Geht aber saugut
> Echt klasse das Teil
> 
> ...



Nimm die die Kurbeln sonst sind sie weg. Wos hosdn für a Beig mid Lufd odda gibds die a midd Schdolfedan.
Bin gor nimma auf laufenden


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu mich schon mal auf einen Leutenbacher Nightride. Raufschieben, zu mehr reichts nicht und dann gemütlich abrollen.



Apropos: Wann fängstn wieder an? Die Schneerides schreien nach wiederholung


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Eigentlich im Januar, wenn vielleicht das Rad da ist und ich wieder gscheid laufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

du sollt ja treten, und net laufen


----------



## lowfat (25. November 2013)

Yeah, der Roland hat ein neues Profilbild. Ich vermisse Dein Perwoll-weichgespültes Babygesicht!


----------



## Saddamchen (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann musst dich aber beeilen, ich glaube die Praxis schließt zum ende des Jahres.



Hodder si an dir wohl a Goldne Nosn verdient ?


----------



## Dampfsti (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nimm die die Kurbeln sonst sind sie weg. Wos hosdn für a Beig mid Lufd odda gibds die a midd Schdolfedan.
> Bin gor nimma auf laufenden




Scho bschdelld

Na a Luftbeig gibts ja net mit Kringlfedern.
Wobei ich song muss dass die sauguat geht, Progression konnst eistelln, die Lowspeed Druckstufn kannst in 3 Stufen seperat zudreha und schee stabil isse a, trotz dass se weng länger is wie a "normale" Gabl.


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

kannst ruhig sagen du beim anderen ufer gelandet bist..


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hodder si an dir wohl a Goldne Nosn verdient ?



Ja wieder einer der die Million voll hat.
Werd ihn schon vermissen,wie oft hab ich schon hingewollt.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Yeah, der Roland hat ein neues Profilbild. Ich vermisse Dein Perwoll-weichgespültes Babygesicht!



Ägtschbilder gibts zur Zeit sooo wenige, da musste mal eins von meinem derzeitigen Ausgleich Sport rein.
Heute früh um 7.00 schrauben unter freiem Himmel bei minus Graden.
Da muss ich mich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen. Werd mal über einen Kälte Stunden Aufschlag nachdenken, vielleicht springt dadurch ein neuer Rahmen raus.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> kannst ruhig sagen du beim anderen ufer gelandet bist..



Na wadd na, a middn CC Beig geht so ziemlich alles
Ma braucht net immer an >63Grod Lenggwinggl


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na wadd na, a middn CC Beig geht so ziemlich alles
> Ma braucht net immer an >63Grod Lenggwinggl



63° sind out 61 sind in.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 63° sind out 61 sind in.




Su in da Oart?


----------



## rebirth (25. November 2013)

Geil


----------



## fusion4life (25. November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35377294.86510.379380308801450&type=1&theater


----------



## fusion4life (25. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja wieder einer der die Million voll hat.
> Werd ihn schon vermissen,wie oft hab ich schon hingewollt.


des stimmt:hingewollt  der roland hat glaub ich angst vor praxen,der geht nur zum arzt wenn er halb tot is!


----------



## xTr3Me (25. November 2013)

Bei am Schneeraid wäre ich auch dabei, warst scho sehnsüchtig, des is eigentlich des einzig schöne am Winter, aber nach 3-4 mal biken im schnee will mer a wieder den sommer zurück..


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> der roland hat glaub ich angst vor praxen,der geht nur zum arzt wenn er halb tot is!



Oder mir in den Sinn kommt, wieder ein Alutech zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Su in da Oart?



So ungefähr wirds ausschauen das neue. Nur noch die XTR Bremsen dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei am Schneeraid wäre ich auch dabei, warst scho sehnsüchtig, des is eigentlich des einzig schöne am Winter, aber nach 3-4 mal biken im schnee will mer a wieder den sommer zurück..



Schau mer mal wie der Winter wird. Der Schnee wird uns noch oft genug ankotzen.


----------



## folienmaster (26. November 2013)

Den Schei55 kannst gern gehalten. Mir krachen jetzt schon wieder die 

Knochen inkl. Bandscheiben!  Schneeschieben muss ich ja a noch!

Kann mir ja kann Bulldog leisten, wie so manch einer im Forum. 

Ausser der Roland hat nen billigen Stapler mit Schneeketten und Räumschild!


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Den Schei55 kannst gern gehalten. Mir krachen jetzt schon wieder die
> 
> Knochen inkl. Bandscheiben!  Schneeschieben muss ich ja a noch!
> 
> ...



hab ich schon, aber billig? Billig ist relativ.


----------



## gandi85 (26. November 2013)

An stapler so auf Alutech niveau halt...


----------



## S P (26. November 2013)

Oder doch an Versenderstabler?


----------



## folienmaster (26. November 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> An stapler so auf Alutech niveau halt...



Des is aber nicht mehr "billig", da brauch ich ja gleich 3 Stück! ;-)

Einen zum arbeiten, einer wird repariert und einer is eingeschickt!


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2013)

Mooch etz anner haid Middooch foahrn?


----------



## rebirth (26. November 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Einen zum arbeiten, einer wird repariert und einer is eingeschickt!



 zu gut


----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oder mir in den Sinn kommt, wieder ein Alutech zu kaufen.


......wird also nie passieren. Denn für den Sinn fehlt das Hirn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. November 2013)

@ Sven und Andi: Wir müssen schnell gegen diese ALUTECH Rassisten aktiv werden bevor schlimmeres passiert. 
Ja! Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, das dei Jungs alle zusammen den IQ eines kaukasischen Schafzüchters haben, aber irgendwann ist selbst bei Gutmenschen wie uns Alutech'lern eine Toleranzgrenze erreicht.
Da kann ich dann auch das Geblubber von wegen schwerer Kindheit usw, nicht mehr akzeptieren.

Also: SCHLEIFT DIE MESSER!!! SCHWINGT DIE KEULEN


----------



## fusion4life (26. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mooch etz anner haid Middooch foahrn?


fränkische bei schnee is net schee ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Sven und Andi: Wir müssen schnell gegen diese ALUTECH Rassisten aktiv werden bevor schlimmeres passiert.
> Ja! Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, das dei Jungs alle zusammen den IQ eines kaukasischen Schafzüchters haben, aber irgendwann ist selbst bei Gutmenschen wie uns Alutech'lern eine Toleranzgrenze erreicht.
> Da kann ich dann auch das Geblubber von wegen schwerer Kindheit usw, nicht mehr akzeptieren.
> 
> Also: SCHLEIFT DIE MESSER!!! SCHWINGT DIE KEULEN



Gähhnn!!!! Messer kannst eh net schleifen da du ein Sesselpfurzer bist und praktisch unbegabt. Wennsd dei Keulchen schwingst dann bekommen eh nur alle einen Lachanfall.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. November 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Sven und Andi: Wir müssen schnell gegen diese ALUTECH Rassisten aktiv werden bevor schlimmeres passiert.
> Ja! Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, das dei Jungs alle zusammen den IQ eines kaukasischen Schafzüchters haben, aber irgendwann ist selbst bei Gutmenschen wie uns Alutech'lern eine Toleranzgrenze erreicht.
> Da kann ich dann auch das Geblubber von wegen schwerer Kindheit usw, nicht mehr akzeptieren.
> 
> Also: SCHLEIFT DIE MESSER!!! SCHWINGT DIE KEULEN




Ach Bernd ich seh des gelassen, solln ma die "Rassistn" erschtmol wos vormachen, dann red ma weida

Bis es soweit is, nehm ich des mit am Lächeln

Die Fanes is und bleibt a geile Kistn


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ach Bernd ich seh des gelassen, solln ma die "Rassistn" erschtmol wos vormachen, dann red ma weida
> 
> Bis es soweit is, nehm ich des mit am Lächeln
> 
> Die Fanes is und bleibt a geile Kistn



Was du erst könntest würdest du ein Nicolai fahren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ach Bernd ich seh des gelassen, solln ma die "Rassistn" erschtmol wos vormachen, dann red ma weida
> 
> Bis es soweit is, nehm ich des mit am Lächeln
> 
> Die Fanes is und bleibt a geile Kistn



Dir will ich ja a nix vormachen, weilst ja eh viel besser bist.
Aber einwas hab ich dir voraus Ich bin scho seit August nimma auf der Kistn gsessn.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was du erst könntest würdest du ein Nicolai fahren
> 
> G.



he he he


----------



## lowfat (26. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dir will ich ja a nix vormachen, weilst ja eh viel besser bist.
> Aber einwas hab ich dir voraus Ich bin scho seit August nimma auf der Kistn gsessn.


top Leistung im Mentalbereich


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> top Leistung im Mentalbereich



 ja, ich fühl mich auch Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (26. November 2013)

Hast scho a Vitrine fürs Ion 16 bestellt? 

Hab heut schon an ersten Schneeraid gemacht und es war wunderbar, eine Mischung aus bisl Schnee, Eisplatten und Matsch, also das Beste aus Herbst und Winter


----------



## Schoschi (26. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hast scho a Vitrine fürs Ion 16 bestellt?
> 
> Hab heut schon an ersten Schneeraid gemacht und es war wunderbar, eine Mischung aus bisl Schnee, Eisplatten und Matsch, also das Beste aus Herbst und Winter



Ich auch....und jetzt glaub ich ich werd krank......bin die Kälte noch nicht gewohnt. Oder ich werd alt. Oder beides.....
Sind losgefahren wie die Sonne grad übern Wald aufgegangen ist, war absolut klasse. Früh gabs noch kein Matsch, aber kalte Finger und kalte Füß


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich auch....und jetzt glaub ich ich werd krank......bin die Kälte noch nicht gewohnt. Oder ich werd alt. Oder beides.....
> Sind losgefahren wie die Sonne grad übern Wald aufgegangen ist, war absolut klasse. Früh gabs noch kein Matsch, aber kalte Finger und kalte Füß



ja das Bild das du mir geschickt hast macht Laune auf mehr.
Na ja wird schon noch passieren das zwei bis drei Nicolais über die heimatlichen Schnee Berge "rasen" wie eine Herde junger Vollblut Pferde.


----------



## RolandMC (26. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hast scho a Vitrine fürs Ion 16 bestellt?



Werds erst mal nicht auspacken, nicht das es an Wert verliert.
Bei Alutech hab ich mal gelesen, das es schon reicht wenn man bei der Bestellung den Namen des Rades ausspricht um den Wert zu halbieren.
Ist der Besteller dann noch aus Hausen (Halt! Ich habe keine Namen verwendet) und eine Vollpfeife dann kannst es auch verschenken.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. November 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich auch....und jetzt glaub ich ich werd krank......bin die Kälte noch nicht gewohnt. Oder ich werd alt. Oder beides.....
> Sind losgefahren wie die Sonne grad übern Wald aufgegangen ist, war absolut klasse. Früh gabs noch kein Matsch, aber kalte Finger und kalte Füß



Oh früh hätt ichs net gschafft, das wär mir zu hart gewesen. Bin heut Nachmittags los, erst Sonne, dann kam auf ein mal der Schneesturm 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Werds erst mal nicht auspacken, nicht das es an Wert verliert.



Hier bau dir so was, nur halt mit Nicolausi-Logo:


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2013)

werde freitag so um 11.45 ab matterhornparke ne kurze tour (3std) fohren, falls aner mit will soll bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitag so um 11.45 ab matterhornparke ne kurze tour (3std) fohren, falls aner mit will soll bescheid sagen



Falls ich era aufhören kann,  bin ich dabai


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oh früh hätt ichs net gschafft, das wär mir zu hart gewesen. Bin heut Nachmittags los, erst Sonne, dann kam auf ein mal der Schneesturm
> 
> 
> 
> Hier bau dir so was, nur halt mit Nicolausi-Logo:



Viel zu langer Hinterbau, des is doch nimma zeidgemäss.


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2013)

Ich glaube heute erfahren zu haben das mein Rahmen diese oder spätestens nächste Woche gebrutzelt wird.

Blöd nur das ich es erfahren habe, denn ich war mental auf Januar eingestellt.
Jetzt muss ich das Gefühl unterdrücken es könnte ehr kommen.

Sehr schön wie schnell das geht, zwischen Bestellung und Beginn der Rahmenfertigung liegen nur 4 Monate.

Sehr schön bald wieder ein Nicolai mehr gegen diese Alutech Typen.


----------



## 0815p (27. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute erfahren zu haben das mein Rahmen diese oder spätestens nächste Woche gebrutzelt wird.
> 
> Blöd nur das ich es erfahren habe, denn ich war mental auf Januar eingestellt.
> Jetzt muss ich das Gefühl unterdrücken es könnte ehr kommen.
> ...



mit 1.5" oder teppert


----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> mit 1.5" oder teppert



 Bestimmt Debbad


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> mit 1.5" oder teppert





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bestimmt Debbad



Ja Debbad 1,5 kosd 720


----------



## xTr3Me (27. November 2013)

Naja bei den 720â¬ ist ja dann eine komplette Custom Geo drin oder?

Welche Farbe isses eigentlich noch mal geworden?


----------



## Dampfsti (27. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Debbad 1,5 kosd 720



Die nehmas a vo die lebenden


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja bei den 720 ist ja dann eine komplette Custom Geo drin oder?
> 
> Welche Farbe isses eigentlich noch mal geworden?



MIt 1.5 720 mehr.
Wird dann als Custom gerechnet. Kürzeres Sattelrohr ist billig.


----------



## rebirth (27. November 2013)

Kürzeres (1,5cm....) Sattelrohr hat bei mir 100 euro gekostet. Nochmal wenns wär würd ichs selber abflexen! Nur selbst das steuerrohr ändern is weng kacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kürzeres (1,5cm....) Sattelrohr hat bei mir 100 euro gekostet. Nochmal wenns wär würd ichs selber abflexen! Nur selbst das steuerrohr ändern is weng kacke...



Ich glaub das würde bei mir L auf S nicht gehen da das Oberrohr noch versetzt werden muss. Aber genau weis ich das auch nicht, hauptsach des Zipfelchen hat noch Platz.


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaub das würde bei mir L auf S nicht gehen da das Oberrohr noch versetzt werden muss. Aber genau weis ich das auch nicht, hauptsach des Zipfelchen hat noch Platz.



Bei deiner Zipfelchengröße kannst du natürlich gefahrlos XL fahren. 

Mensch vermisse dich schon.  Hoffe im Frühjahr bist du wieder dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> MIt 1.5 720 mehr.
> Wird dann als Custom gerechnet. Kürzeres Sattelrohr ist billig.



Bist du dir da sicher????? Glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden...

G.


----------



## fusion4life (27. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitag so um 11.45 ab matterhornparke ne kurze tour (3std) fohren, falls aner mit will soll bescheid sagen


evtl bin ich dabei,also stell dich scho mal mental drauf ein,dass du evtl doppelt so lang brauchst,wenn ich an den stellen ewig rumprobier 
aber ich schreib her im forum nochmal,wenn ichs sicher weiss!


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher????? Glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden...
> 
> G.


Sicher ist nur das Amen in der Kirche!
ja, deswegen hab ich ja 1,5 abbestellt. Hab jetzt leider "nur" ein debberds. Dafür sollen sie den Aufkleber Nicolai etwas grösser machen.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bei deiner Zipfelchengröße kannst du natürlich gefahrlos XL fahren.
> 
> Mensch vermisse dich schon.  Hoffe im Frühjahr bist du wieder dabei.



ja ich freue mich auch schon auf dein hässliches ICB Bike das so gar nicht wie ein ION aussieht.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> evtl bin ich dabei,also stell dich scho mal mental drauf ein,dass du evtl doppelt so lang brauchst,wenn ich an den stellen ewig rumprobier
> aber ich schreib her im forum nochmal,wenn ichs sicher weiss!



Hast du nix zum studieren


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast du nix zum studieren


freitag hab ich nie uni :-D
kann man sich alles so legen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sicher ist nur das Amen in der Kirche!
> ja, deswegen hab ich ja 1,5 abbestellt. Hab jetzt leider "nur" ein debberds. Dafür sollen sie den Aufkleber Nicolai etwas grösser machen.



Hast du normales Depperd oder depperdes ZS Depperd genommen?????


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du normales Depperd oder depperdes ZS Depperd genommen?????
> 
> 
> G.



Keine Ahnung ich kenn blos debbert ZS sagt mir nichts.


----------



## RolandMC (28. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> freitag hab ich nie uni :-D
> kann man sich alles so legen



Kein Wunder das die heute alle bis ins Rentenalter studieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich kenn blos debbert ZS sagt mir nichts.



Na SiroSdäg mit größeren Innendurchmessern am Steuerrohr. Das was halt grade supermodern ist und alle machen
Sicher das beste System, wenn alle das Gleiche machen wollen. Aber schlecht wenn man mim Steuersatz selber noch etwas Winkel und Höhe variieren will....und ganz schlecht wenn man verschiedenen otzteure Steuersätze daheim hat die ein leben lang halten aber jetzt halt nimmer passen 

G.


----------



## S P (28. November 2013)

Gibts bei Niggolai kan 44er Steuerrohr?


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

Doch. Hab ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

Jetzt hab ich mal nachgekuggt. Die haben Serienmäßig ZS44/56 verbaute Steuerohre...nix mehr alter Steuersatz

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal nachgekuggt. Die haben Serienmäßig ZS44/56 verbaute Steuerohre...nix mehr alter Steuersatz
> 
> G.



Mousd hald a Bixxn dreha und neibichn


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> evtl bin ich dabei,also stell dich scho mal mental drauf ein,dass du evtl doppelt so lang brauchst,wenn ich an den stellen ewig rumprobier
> aber ich schreib her im forum nochmal,wenn ichs sicher weiss!



sag aber heut noch bescheid, bin morgen nemmer online, da ich direkt vo der arbeit hin fohr, ansonsten schickst mer sms ( mei nr per PN)


----------



## rebirth (28. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mousd hald a Bixxn dreha und neibichn



Hast des bei deim auch gemacht? Vielleicht knarzt garnet die gabel...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mousd hald a Bixxn dreha und neibichn



Ah da bestell i mir lieber gleich das richtige Deppertrohr für mein Ion 17 Effi 
Ich hoffe nur das sie des dann auch in 26Zoll für geringfügige 750Euronen mehr auch anbieten...das wird wohl eher das Problem

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> sag aber heut noch bescheid, bin morgen nemmer online, da ich direkt vo der arbeit hin fohr, ansonsten schickst mer sms ( mei nr per PN)



Ich bin dabei. Falls was aussergewöhnlichs sa sollt,  schreib ich dir a sms.


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Falls was aussergewöhnlichs sa sollt,  schreib ich dir a sms.



gut, aber wenns pisst, so wie heut, fohr ich ned, geht mer eh scho wieder aufm sack des drcks wetter, hätts ned so wie mo-mittwoch bleim könna,sonnig u kalt, na, etz is wieder alles nass u matsched
send mer mal dei  handy nr, (PN) hab glab i nur dei alte


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Falls was aussergewöhnlichs sa sollt,  schreib ich dir a sms.


(y)


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

wenns net pisst bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Dampfsti (28. November 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> (y)



Facebook Opfer  

  @peter metz
hab immernu die gleiche.

Wenns pisst hob ich a ka lust

Schaut aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## fusion4life (28. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Facebook Opfer
> 
> @_peter metz_
> hab immernu die gleiche.
> ...


des zeichen (y) hab ich von dir gelernt,musst erstmal nachschauen was des überhaupt bedeutet,etz will ich mal cool sein und benutz des auch, dann is es a widder net recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah da bestell i mir lieber gleich das richtige Deppertrohr für mein Ion 17 Effi
> Ich hoffe nur das sie des dann auch in 26Zoll für geringfügige 750Euronen mehr auch anbieten...das wird wohl eher das Problem
> 
> G.



Immer diese Angeberei kaum bestellt sich einer ein ION 16 muss er sich gleich ein ION 17 kaufen, was soll das.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal nachgekuggt. Die haben Serienmäßig ZS44/56 verbaute Steuerohre...nix mehr alter Steuersatz
> 
> G.



Ich hoff da geht einer meiner 2 Engelsteuersätze rein.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hoff da geht einer meiner 2 Engelsteuersätze rein.



Was sind denn Engelsteuersätze???...haben die Flügel?

G.


----------



## microbat (29. November 2013)

na dei ham zuvial redbull gsuffa 



http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was sind denn Engelsteuersätze???...haben die Flügel?
> 
> G.



Sie werden ja an einem heiligen Nicolai verbaut.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> na dei ham zuvial redbull gsuffa
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset



deswegen hats mich heuer so viel geschmissen, das rad ist einfach abgehoben und hat mich abgeschmissen. Scheizz Österreicher Gesöff.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> deswegen hats mich heuer so viel geschmissen, das rad ist einfach abgehoben und hat mich abgeschmissen. Scheizz Österreicher Gesöff.



Ah, hattest damit wohl keinen Druck am Vorderrad...mußt halt die Front noch tiefer bringen

Es gibt ja sogar einen EC56. Wie sinnvoll den Vorteil des neuen Standards zu untergraben

G.


----------



## RolandMC (29. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah, hattest damit wohl keinen Druck am Vorderrad...mußt halt die Front noch tiefer bringen
> G.



Meinst du Liteville technisch tief.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2013)

Natürlich volles Programm mit Verkehrtrumvorbau. Irgendwann bist dann so tief, dann kannste garnimmer hinfallen, weilst eh schoh ganz unten bist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (29. November 2013)

Wie schauts das we aus? Sonntag vielleicht kalchi?


----------



## microbat (29. November 2013)

vorgestern Kalchi & morgen Kalchi & übermorgen Kalchi & immer Kalchi


----------



## rebirth (30. November 2013)

Sonntag eher tg richtig mb.


----------



## RolandMC (30. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> weilst eh schoh ganz unten bist
> 
> G.



Passt dann ganz gut zu meiner jetzigen konditionellen Verfassung.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2013)

War heut zum ersten mal seit ca. 14 Wo unterwegs. Laufen kann ich nicht aber Radfahren ging ganz gut. Konditionell muss ich sagen der Breyer ist im Vergleich zu mir eine Gewehrkugel.
War aber auch nur eine Stunde um Leutenbach unterwegs wollens ja mal nicht übertreiben.


----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut zum ersten mal seit ca. 14 Wo unterwegs. Laufen kann ich nicht aber Radfahren ging ganz gut. Konditionell muss ich sagen der Breyer ist im Vergleich zu mir eine Gewehrkugel.
> War aber auch nur eine Stunde um Leutenbach unterwegs wollens ja mal nicht übertreiben.




werd a zeit das dein arsch wieder bewegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut zum ersten mal seit ca. 14 Wo unterwegs.



gott sei dank  ich hab schon gedacht ich muss im winter alleine durch schnee eiern


----------



## folienmaster (1. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut zum ersten mal seit ca. 14 Wo unterwegs. Laufen kann ich nicht aber Radfahren ging ganz gut. Konditionell muss ich sagen der Breyer ist im Vergleich zu mir eine Gewehrkugel.
> War aber auch nur eine Stunde um Leutenbach unterwegs wollens ja mal nicht übertreiben.



Ach du warst der Kleine im Anhänger!    Kann also nur noch besser 

werden.  War heute auch mal seit 6 Wochen ne Runde strampeln. Lampe 

funktioniert und musste nur einen Berch hochschieben.


----------



## lowfat (1. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut zum ersten mal seit ca. 14 Wo unterwegs. Laufen kann ich nicht aber Radfahren ging ganz gut. Konditionell muss ich sagen der Breyer ist im Vergleich zu mir eine Gewehrkugel.
> War aber auch nur eine Stunde um Leutenbach unterwegs wollens ja mal nicht übertreiben.


top Roland. freut mich! Demnächst geht's wieder gemeinsam auf die Piste


----------



## microbat (1. Dezember 2013)

alles wird gut


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Dezember 2013)

So heute amol widder midgfohrn und aweng geblitzdingsd!
Wor heud subber zum widder ohfanga.
Rudscherd und ka Kondi!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 


... und wie immer des besde zum Schluß!


----------



## S P (1. Dezember 2013)

Saustarke Fotos  Vor allem das letzte: 
Solche Blitzsdinger hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> top Roland. freut mich! Demnächst geht's wieder gemeinsam auf die Piste



Dauert scho nu bis nächstes Jahr. Ist mehr Last als Lust im Moment. 



topolino schrieb:


> alles wird gut



Ja, hoffentlich


----------



## RolandMC (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Bilder sind super. Kenne ja die meisten Stellen und dann noch nass.


----------



## lowfat (1. Dezember 2013)

Klasse Bilder! War eine richtig schöne Ausfahrt heute! Ausserdem habe ich ganz hinten eine fast komplette Bionicon-Kettenführung gefunden. Mit ein paar kleinen Basteleien läßt die sich noch verwenden


----------



## lowfat (1. Dezember 2013)

Und so sieht das Ganze mit einer Taschenknipse aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie tagsüberischer 

G.


----------



## stroker (1. Dezember 2013)

In der Tat sehr klasse heute! Meine persönlichen Grenzen (des guten Geschmackes) wurden wieder verschoben  Super Bilder!!!           Das nächste Mal nehm ich für den C+R-Felsen nen Popo-Rutscher mit...


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2013)

Reschbägt Stroki, mit so einem unterbemittelten Rad und doch so gut.


----------



## stroker (2. Dezember 2013)

> Reschbägt Stroki, mit so einem unterbemittelten Rad und doch so gut.


 
Lenkwinkel und sonstige Geometriedaten werden völlig überbewertet und blockieren die persönlichen Möglichkeiten 
So ähnlich wie: " Da kam einer und wußte nicht, dass man das mit einem Lenkwinkel 71° nicht fahren kann, und fuhr einfach"... 

Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder mitlenkwinkelst!!


----------



## Blennie (2. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Pics!
Schön habt ihr gestern gespielt, Kinder!
Wir auch! Haben am Tiergarten Flughunde beobachtet  und es ihnen nachgemacht auf der Flowline...


----------



## stroker (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke Mutti....


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel und sonstige Geometriedaten werden völlig überbewertet und blockieren die persönlichen Möglichkeiten
> So ähnlich wie: " Da kam einer und wußte nicht, dass man das mit einem Lenkwinkel 71° nicht fahren kann, und fuhr einfach"...
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder mitlenkwinkelst!!



Lass mir gerade von Microsoft ein Programm entwickeln um den besten Lenkwinkel für mich zu errechnen.
Bin danach zwar pleite und ohne Rad. Aber ich wüsste wie er sein müsste.


----------



## stroker (2. Dezember 2013)

Jawohl - mach das!
Lowfy hat nen Rahmenbauer in ER an der Hand bzw. er hat auch schon Rahmen gebaut.... der brutzelt Dir schon was zusammen!
Blöd bloß: dann gibt´s keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## S P (2. Dezember 2013)

Doch doch, dafür gibt es im Ausredenbuch sicher einen Spezialparagraph, der genau diesen Fall abdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Jawohl - mach das!
> Lowfy hat nen Rahmenbauer in ER an der Hand



Hmmmm, ob der mir wohl das geilste HT der welt basteln könnte?


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ob der mir wohl das geilste HT der welt basteln könnte?



Hast du dir schon einen Rahmen gekauft? Warum verkaufst du dein Alutech, klar ist ein Alutech, aber sonst wars doch O.K.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Jawohl - mach das!
> Lowfy hat nen Rahmenbauer in ER an der Hand bzw. er hat auch schon Rahmen gebaut.... der brutzelt Dir schon was zusammen!
> Blöd bloß: dann gibt´s keine Ausreden mehr





S P schrieb:


> Doch doch, dafür gibt es im Ausredenbuch sicher einen Spezialparagraph, der genau diesen Fall abdeckt.



Im Buch der Ausreden steht geschrieben Nicolaier brauchen keine Ausreden sie sind einfach viel zu cool.
Danke liebes Buch.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon einen Rahmen gekauft? Warum verkaufst du dein Alutech, klar ist ein Alutech......



Erst Fragen stellen und dann gleich selber beantworten...dir scheint langweilig zu sein

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Erst Fragen stellen und dann gleich selber beantworten...dir scheint langweilig zu sein
> 
> G.



Ist für unsere noch verbleibenden Alutech`ler muss doch ein wenig sticheln.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist für unsere noch verbleibenden Alutech`ler muss doch ein wenig sticheln.


Ward ner wenn mei Finger aweng bei dir im Auch sticheld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (2. Dezember 2013)

wie schauts etz eig bei dir haxn mässig aus @RolandMC?
geht demnächst mal a weng a nightride um leutenbach?ich glaub da wär der @rebirth bestimmt auch dabei!


----------



## gandi85 (2. Dezember 2013)

ich will auch mal wieder mit... hab aber zur zeit kein auto mehr. Falls einer was busartiges zu verkaufen hat, bitte melden


----------



## rebirth (2. Dezember 2013)

Jo ich wär dabei. Mal wieder die B-Klasse wiederbeleben


----------



## microbat (2. Dezember 2013)

würde auch mitkommen wollen 


Nachts im Terra incognita ist bestimmt spaßig.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Dezember 2013)

Soo, XTR is seit letzter Woche da und ich hab sogar schon Zeit gefunden nen schönen Bashguard zu basteln










Und für mein CT 1x10 Mirfe Projekt ist die neue Kurbel mit 96mm Lochkreis und 30er KB nun auch fertig, fehlt nur noch das 42er Ritzel.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jo ich wär dabei. Mal wieder die B-Klasse wiederbeleben



Ja wäre mal wieder schön, für mich wärs ja sogar wieder ein Aufstieg von C nach B Muss aber noch ein wenig alleine fahren denn im Moment machts keinen Spass mit mir.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

@Sven saubere Handwerkskunst!


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss aber noch ein wenig alleine fahren denn im Moment machts keinen Spass mit mir.



Schmarr doch net. Du bist bestimmt scho wieder fitter als viele andere hier


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja wäre mal wieder schön, für mich wärs ja sogar wieder ein Aufstieg von C nach B Muss aber noch ein wenig alleine fahren denn im Moment machts keinen Spass mit mir.


Was heist hier "..im Moment machts keinen Spaß mit mir"?...


----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Soo, XTR is seit letzter Woche da und ich hab sogar schon Zeit gefunden nen schönen Bashguard zu basteln



Falls Dir langweilig ist, kannst Du ja noch mal einen Block für mich auf die CNC-Fräse spannen. Ich kätte aber gerne einen leicht gezackten Rand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

@lowfat auf die zeit wart ich schon ein jahr...


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein neuer Biketransporter. Kann jetzt auch Gruppenreisen anbieten.
Mit Seilwinde bis 6,0 to. damit kann man bis 29Zoll bergen.


----------



## S P (3. Dezember 2013)

Sieht ja fast aus wie ein großer....


----------



## gandi85 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bikepark reisberg!!! Packt der die auffahrt zum ehrabocha dh???


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Falls Dir langweilig ist, kannst Du ja noch mal einen Block für mich auf die CNC-Fräse spannen. Ich kätte aber gerne einen leicht gezackten Rand...



Martin, da is nix mit CNC alles Handarbeit.

Erst mit der Fräse die Löcher schön per Hand anfahren und bohren und dann auf der Drehbank beide Seiten sowie außen und innen überdrehen. 
Stecken ca. 7 Stunden Arbeit in den beiden Kleinteilen

 @rebirth den kannst und willst dir eh net leisten


----------



## rebirth (3. Dezember 2013)

Pfff, ich komm auf nen kaffee vorbei und dreh das teil nebenbei selbst


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Bikepark reisberg!!! Packt der die auffahrt zum ehrabocha dh???



Glaub nicht dass das Ding gegen den Harvester ankommt der den EhrabochDH grad niedergemacht hat......


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Dezember 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Glaub nicht dass das Ding gegen den Harvester ankommt der den EhrabochDH grad niedergemacht hat......



Ist das die "Reisberg"-Abfahrt? Kenns net anders..


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

Reisberg Pffft. locker.


----------



## gandi85 (3. Dezember 2013)

ned im ernst?


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Dezember 2013)

Na sauber..


----------



## gandi85 (3. Dezember 2013)

kann mich noch gut an die diskussion mit nem wanderer erinnern, als er mich dabei "erwischt" hat, als ich mit geschätzen 0,25 kubikmetern den querliegenden baum überbaut hab. tolle sache. mit mein lieblingstrail. super flowig und oben wie unten steht ne bank zum ausruhen ...


----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Martin, da is nix mit CNC alles Handarbeit.
> 
> Erst mit der Fräse die Löcher schön per Hand anfahren und bohren und dann auf der Drehbank beide Seiten sowie außen und innen überdrehen.
> Stecken ca. 7 Stunden Arbeit in den beiden Kleinteilen


sauber! Das kann niemand bezahlen 

 @_RolandMC_
Endlich hast Du das passende Fahrzeug für Dein 2m Räumschild. Der fränkische Winter kriegt weiche Knie, wenn er das sieht!


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> sauber! Das kann niemand bezahlen
> 
> @_RolandMC_
> Endlich hast Du das passende Fahrzeug für Dein 2m Räumschild. Der fränkische Winter kriegt weiche Knie, wenn er das sieht!



Das Räumschild hab ich schon wieder verkauft. Werd das heuer mehr als Ausgleichssport sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Räumschild hab ich schon wieder verkauft. Werd das heuer mehr als Ausgleichssport sehen.


der Sven fräst dir schnell ein Neues aus dem Vollen


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

Ne lieber aus Carbon, dem Gewichtsvorteil zuliebe.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Dezember 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Glaub nicht dass das Ding gegen den Harvester ankommt der den EhrabochDH grad niedergemacht hat......



Hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Na wie denn auch war ja nicht radeln Ja Ja die scheizz Mountainbiker und Ihre Bremsspuren.


----------



## Schoschi (3. Dezember 2013)

Naja, der Trail ansich ist schon noch relativ i.o. Nur 100 Bäume liegen derquer.....mal schaun wies ausschaut wenns Holz aufgeräumt ist...


----------



## gandi85 (3. Dezember 2013)

An dem einen baum bin ich eh immer links hängen geblieben. Ich schau mir das ganze die tage mal an. Aber schad ists schon. Muss mal jemanden von den heimatfreunden in k'bach anhaun, wie die das finden.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2013)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naja, der Trail ansich ist schon noch relativ i.o. Nur 100 Bäume liegen derquer.....mal schaun wies ausschaut wenns Holz aufgeräumt ist...


.. do sollerd ma ja dann fasd a boor Resdla auf Drail verwendn hä?


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mein neuer Biketransporter. Kann jetzt auch Gruppenreisen anbieten.
> Mit Seilwinde bis 6,0 to. damit kann man bis 29Zoll bergen.


Sogar mit Anfahrtsweg!

6 to? Nach deiner Pause gehen ja schon 5 to für dich drauf!


----------



## lowfat (3. Dezember 2013)

zur gefälligen Beachtung: Wolfis neueste Lupfungen!


----------



## Milan0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Soso der Wolfi tastet sich also auch langsam an Drops ran 

Sauber!


----------



## RolandMC (4. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sogar mit Anfahrtsweg!
> 
> 6 to? Nach deiner Pause gehen ja schon 5 to für dich drauf!



5,5 für mich. Rest für ein blei schweres Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (5. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> zur gefälligen Beachtung: Wolfis neueste Lupfungen!


 
Boah Wolfi, Respekt!


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Nachschlag von heute


----------



## JulH (5. Dezember 2013)

Super!
Den Rucksack könntest dir ab jetzt sparn, du hast doch an Gepäckträger.
Glaub ich fahr zwischen weihnachten und Neujahr im Stabruch mal mit.


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Dezember 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Glaub ich fahr zwischen weihnachten und Neujahr im Stabruch mal mit.



Guter Plan! 
Ich denke, da könnte es dir gefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Video


G.


----------



## fusion4life (5. Dezember 2013)

net nur an gepäckträger dran,sondern gleich a licht vorn und hinten und schutzbleche!!!wahnsinn  und dann fährt der auch noch am schluss ganz locker mit nem wheelie davon,ich glaub ich häng


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass ich mein Rad verkaufe. 

... vielleicht lags aber doch an der Hosenklammer, dann kann ich mein Rad noch behalten.


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Dezember 2013)

JulH schrieb:


> Super!
> Glaub ich fahr zwischen weihnachten und Neujahr im Stabruch mal mit.



Auf jeden Fall machen!!
da bin ich dann a dabei

Hoffnung mei mirfe ritzl fürs rumspielradl kummt bald


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... vielleicht lags aber doch an der Hosenklammer....



Ist auch mein Verdacht. Hab mich gleich mal nach sowas umgesehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (6. Dezember 2013)

schon versucht - beidseitig - hat nix gehilft


----------



## RolandMC (6. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachschlag von heute



Und Wolfi Fazit?

29" besser oder schlechter als 26"


----------



## S P (6. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Verdacht. Hab mich gleich mal nach sowas umgesehen
> 
> G.



Ich denke eher, dass es der Klappspiegel ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2013)

Hmmh...könnte natürlich auch sein.

 
So sieht er immer wo sein Hinterrad beim versetzen ist...muß ich gleich mal zum Rose Versand schauen....

G.


----------



## lowfat (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt verstehe ich, warum wolfi so viel mit hoher Sattelstütze fährt.- Das war heimliches Taining für dieses Video


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

@wolfi: Liegt bei euch eigentlich Schnee?...die fränkischen Wäbcäms sind net recht aussagekräftig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (7. Dezember 2013)

Nürnberg ist nicht Fränkische. 
Hier ums Eck sieht es so aus 
http://www.burgermeisters.de/webcam/livecam.htm

Für Fichtel-Verhältnisse also praktisch schneefrei. 
Im Wald dürfe vermutlich gar nichts liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja oke...is Nürnbegische

Jetzt überleg ich gerade skifahren zu rutschen, weil die Lifte offen sind....oder mir ein Fatbike zuzulegen 

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....oder mir ein Fatbike zuzulegen



Überall lese, höre und sehe ich nur noch Fatbike.
Konnte den Kaufreflex bisher unterdrücken, jetzt fängt mein Zeigefinger aber schon wieder das zucken an


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ãberall lese, hÃ¶re und sehe ich nur noch Fatbike.
> Konnte den Kaufreflex bisher unterdrÃ¼cken, jetzt fÃ¤ngt mein Zeigefinger aber schon wieder das zucken an â¦



Wenn die Dinger gestern lieferbar gewesen wÃ¤ren, dann hÃ¤tte ich auf bestellen gedrÃ¼ckt
Sind ja garnet so teuer als Komplettrad. Aber wenn schon denn schon dann mit den 4.6er Reifen 
Ich kenne ein paar in unserer Gegend die solche RÃ¤der haben und gerade damit ihre Touren fahren...muÃ ich doch mal zum Ausprobieren was mÃ¤nÃ¤tschen 

G.


----------



## stroker (7. Dezember 2013)

Guck - gibt´s bei Cosmic-Sports :

http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_beargrease


----------



## stroker (7. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachschlag von heute




Sauber Wolfi!

Klarer Fall von: "Lenkwinkel is mir doch Woscht"!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> Guck - gibt´s bei Cosmic-Sports :
> 
> http://salsacycles.com/bikes/2014_beargrease



Das sind ja die mit den schmalen Reifen Außerdem, so blöd wies klingt, hat Speiseeis das einzige Angebot wo ich das Komplettbike als für mich akzeptabel seh...da stinken die Klassiker ab dagegen
Würd eh ne Rolldoof einbauen 

G.


----------



## 0815p (7. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @wolfi: Liegt bei euch eigentlich Schnee?...die fränkischen Wäbcäms sind net recht aussagekräftig.
> 
> G.



wir waren heut unterweg,fränkische liegt gut schnee, zum radeln genau richtig,


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2013)

Dann werd ich morgen mal was kleines bei uns rum fahren. war gerade mit den Hunden unterwegs der Schnee müsste gerade gut Grip haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist von dem Schnee jetzt noch was da nach dem Regen? Hoffe da ist morgen noch was da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist von dem Schnee jetzt noch was da nach dem Regen? Hoffe da ist morgen noch was da.



Oben schon aber bei uns wird da nichts mehr sein. Wenns regnet bleibt das Rad eh trocken.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir waren heut unterweg,fränkische liegt gut schnee, zum radeln genau richtig,



Also etwas besser wie gerade bei mir vor der Haustür heute







G.


----------



## microbat (8. Dezember 2013)

falsches Radl am richtigen Ort
- wie wärs mit nen Faten Bike oder Skate Ski...


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Allmächd Schnee!
Hier was aus besseren Tagen
Zwei Trails auf Elba vom September
Keine Ahnung warum das Video hier im Forum so ruckelt. 
Issmer etz a wurschd um die Zeid!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2013)

Elbe scheint ja eine Reise wert zu sein

 @topolino: Wenn gestern das passende lieferbar gewesen wäre, dann wäre es schon unterwegs zu mir
Wobeis bis Bremsscheibenhöhe ganz gut zu fahren ging

G.


----------



## rebirth (8. Dezember 2013)

27,5" 29" fatbikes... Glaub langsam ich bin im falschen thread


----------



## folienmaster (8. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also etwas besser wie gerade bei mir vor der Haustür heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast dein Schneeräumschild vergessen! Deswegen kummst a net weita!


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2013)

wolfi sein video hat es in die news geschafft


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2013)

http://mpora.de/videos/AAdnepvclfxb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://mpora.de/videos/AAdnepvclfxb



Niggolayyy


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://mpora.de/videos/AAdnepvclfxb



Denna Trialfahrer widda

Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind bei dem a nur zur Zierde drin


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2013)

boah - was ein Nicolai aiies kann...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Denna Trialfahrer widda
> 
> Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind bei dem a nur zur Zierde drin



Ja die Dreila ham im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wirklich immer Federgabeln

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Dezember 2013)

stroker schrieb:


> boah - was ein Nicolai aiies kann...



Ja sowas geht nur mit Niggolai... oder 28" Stadträdern


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind bei dem a nur zur Zierde drin



..wie beim Bedäär!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Dezember 2013)

Wieder mal auf Youtube gefunden.
Bei 0:57!


----------



## derwaaal (9. Dezember 2013)

angeklebt


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2013)

bernd, des würd mer nedmal schaffen wenn aufm boden liegt


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Dezember 2013)

So, halbwegs fertich des CC Beig mit Beig...

Fast so gut wie na Wolfi sei Trekkingrad


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2013)

Schaut sehr interessant und gut aus. Die Pedale kenn ich irgendwoher 

Kannst ja mal was zum Reifen und zur Gabel schreiben wenn du ein paar Eindrücke gesammelt hast.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Dezember 2013)

Schöns Ding genau des richtige für Dich.

Videos cool und unereichbar.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Dezember 2013)

der Dämpfer ist aber bissl klein ausgefallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht soll ja dieses eingeflochtene Lederteil irgendwie dämpfen

G.


----------



## microbat (11. Dezember 2013)

"Lederung" sozusagen


----------



## folienmaster (11. Dezember 2013)

Muss ich mal nüber kommen und des Babyblaue Bike in echt angucken! 

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (11. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> "Lederung" sozusagen



Solangst net alle 5m anhalten und den Rahmensenkel neu binden musst!


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Dezember 2013)

sehr geil so ein viertelpferd, viel spass damit! 
die lederbanderole saugt.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schaut sehr interessant und gut aus. Die Pedale kenn ich irgendwoher
> 
> Kannst ja mal was zum Reifen und zur Gabel schreiben wenn du ein paar Eindrücke gesammelt hast.



Gabel ist auf jeden Fall Top.
Mit der Deville die beste Luftgabel die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin
Und im Moment die einzige Gabel fürs QH die dem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird.



derwaaal schrieb:


> der Dämpfer ist aber bissl klein ausgefallen.



Genau richtig würd ich sagen



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht soll ja dieses eingeflochtene Lederteil irgendwie dämpfen
> 
> G.


Hab doch 150 mm an der Gabel,  des reicht a für hinten mit


folienmaster schrieb:


> Muss ich mal nüber kommen und des Babyblaue Bike in echt angucken!
> 
> Viel Spass!



Kein problem


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gabel ist auf jeden Fall Top.
> Mit der Deville die beste Luftgabel die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin
> Und im Moment die einzige Gabel fürs QH die dem Einsatzbereich gerecht wird.



Und wie taugt sie so fürs Bikestolpern? Wie weit ist sie von deiner Van entfernt?


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und wie taugt sie so fürs Bikestolpern? Wie weit ist sie von deiner Van entfernt?



Hmmm, dämpfungsmäßig ist sie sehr gut, fein einstellbar und passender Einstellbereich.
Zum Bikestolpern kann mann die 3 Stufen Druckstufe (Lowspeed ist trotzdem separat einstellbar) schön zudrehen.
Auch kann man die Progression durch Spacer in der Luftkammer schön einstellen.
Steifigkeit und Ansprechverhalten der 29er ist in etwa auf BOS Deville Niveau.

An die VAN kommt sie nicht ganz ran was die Performance angeht...
Ist aber halt 1000g leichter. 
Und die Van die am besten funktionierende Gabel die mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist...


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist schon ein "Dilemma" mit den Coilgabeln, scheinbar immer noch einfach zu gut, selbst bei einem Kilo Mehrgewicht.


----------



## OldSchool (11. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt noch den Klemmschlitz mit was abkleben damit nicht der ganze Schmodder rein kommt, annsonsten  topp.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Dezember 2013)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Klemmschlitz mit was abkleben damit nicht der ganze Schmodder rein kommt, annsonsten  topp.



Is doch wurscht, der Schmodder läfft unten wieder raus

Ausserdem is mei Sattelstütze gscheit eigfett


----------



## 0815p (12. Dezember 2013)

will morgen evt kalchi fohren, so um13.30uhr park turmberg, falls jemand mitkommt, soll er heut noch bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (12. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen evt kalchi fohren, so um13.30uhr park turmberg, falls jemand mitkommt, soll er heut noch bescheid geben



Ich hob ka Zeit 
Muss mit zum Skifohrn


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen evt kalchi fohren, so um13.30uhr park turmberg, falls jemand mitkommt, soll er heut noch bescheid geben



Ich werd in der Gegend so ab 15.15 unterwegs sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hob ka Zeit
> *Muss* mit zum Skifohrn


.


----------



## lowfat (13. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen evt kalchi fohren, so um13.30uhr park turmberg, falls jemand mitkommt, soll er heut noch bescheid geben


dabei, wir rufen uns zamm


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> dabei, wir rufen uns zamm



Widda aner der nix ärbert.

Fahr heut um 17.00 an nightride middn Bernd. Leutenbach und Umgebung.


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Widda aner der nix ärbert.
> 
> Fahr heut um 17.00 an nightride middn Bernd. Leutenbach und Umgebung.



****, hab mich für die weihnachtsfeier angemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

Bestimmt besser als mit uns zu fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bestimmt besser als mit uns zu fahren.



Zumindest wird dort wohl weniger gelabert

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zumindest wird dort wohl weniger gelabert
> 
> G.



Ha, ha, ha


----------



## folienmaster (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr momentan überhaupt net! 

Ich mach seit 2 Wochen Doping! Ramazzotti, Ibuprofen und jetzt noch ein 

paar dickere Dinger. Ich habe meine Zähne zum reissen gern!!! 

Ansonsten wär ich mal nüberkumma. Rentnerrunde bzw. Invalidenrunde!!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich fahr momentan überhaupt net!
> 
> Ich mach seit 2 Wochen Doping! Ramazzotti, Ibuprofen und jetzt noch ein
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist die beste Zeit für Feintuning am eigenen Körper hab ich aber jetzt schon 4 Monate gemacht.


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2013)

Roland verkaufst mir deinen bagger rahmen? Ein rad is definitiv zu wenig


----------



## 0815p (13. Dezember 2013)

ist doch viel zu klein für dich


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland verkaufst mir deinen bagger rahmen? Ein rad is definitiv zu wenig



Kommen gerade (Christian, Bernd Andi1) vom 2 3/4 Stunden Nightride zurück, kann es dir leider nicht verkaufen es ist das einige Rad das ich im Moment bergauf bekomme und bergab noch Spass hab.
Waren sogar auf dem verbotenen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist doch viel zu klein für dich



ne ne wenn ich verkaufen wollte dann wäre es genau die richtige Grösse.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Dezember 2013)

Gut wars heut, seit langem mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2013)

Wie groß issn das bagger?


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gut wars heut, seit langem mal wieder


YES!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wie groß issn das bagger?



k.A. so 16,5.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2013)

cih werd mi martina so um 1030 matterh,parke ne tour fphren


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Roland verkaufst mir deinen bagger rahmen? Ein rad is definitiv zu wenig





wie wärs damit:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/290485-2soulscycles-41-5-evo-m


----------



## RolandMC (14. Dezember 2013)

Fahr morgen eine Tour um 10.00 Uhr um Leutenbach rum. treppen. K bacher Downhill und  verbotener.


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> wie wärs damit:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/290485-2soulscycles-41-5-evo-m



schöne farbe. rest ist nix für mich. danke trotzdem 
(verkäufer hast gesehen..?)


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2013)

klar


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Dezember 2013)

Werde heute noch mal kurz in die Fränkische fahren.
Evtl. noch jemand Bock auf nen Quickie? 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr morgen eine Tour um 10.00 Uhr um Leutenbach rum. treppen. K bacher Downhill und  verbotener.



war gut heut, bist schö die berch aufi gfohren, weider so, dann werds wieder beim nächsten mal dann fränlische


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> war gut heut, bist schö die berch aufi gfohren, weider so, dann werds wieder beim nächsten mal dann fränlische



Na ja schön ist anders hab mich mehr geschleppt aber wird schon wieder aufwärts gehen. Noch ein paar Nightrides und am WE dann wirds schon wieder klappen.
Hat mich aber sehr gefreut das du mal wieder in Leutenbach mit mir gefahren bist.
Hab dem Jens jetzt erst mal ein wenig Luft in seine Gabel geblasen, damit er nicht wieder bei ein wenig bergab ohne Federweg da steht.

p.s ganz schön lang unterwegs! Warens die Pausen oder die KM und HM


----------



## rebirth (15. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC dienstag 1900 "trainingsrunde" am stb, bist dabei?


----------



## S P (15. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC dienstag 1900 "trainingsrunde" am stb, bist dabei?



Das ist nix (mehr) fürn Roland.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC dienstag 1900 "trainingsrunde" am stb, bist dabei?



Soweit bin ich noch lange nicht.



S P schrieb:


> Das ist nix (mehr) fürn Roland.



Ja, ich werd älter die Verletzungen dauern länger, ich werd wieder mehr brotzeittrail und zwecklesgraben fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ja schön ist anders hab mich mehr geschleppt aber wird schon wieder aufwärts gehen. Noch ein paar Nightrides und am WE dann wirds schon wieder klappen.
> Hat mich aber sehr gefreut das du mal wieder in Leutenbach mit mir gefahren bist.
> Hab dem Jens jetzt erst mal ein wenig Luft in seine Gabel geblasen, damit er nicht wieder bei ein wenig bergab ohne Federweg da steht.
> 
> p.s ganz schön lang unterwegs! Warens die Pausen oder die KM und HM



Ja, vielen Dank für's Aufblasen, hast aber ganz schön die Backen aufgeblasen beim Luftholen! 
Vielen Dank für die Tour, fand ich schön mal eher naturorientiert rumzutouren - ich find da war für jeden was dabei - auch n paar hoppelige Stellen.
Und mit meiner (Ein-)Tauch-Front und dem EasyRider-Sitz bzw. Kniebeugen-Sitz war das Tempo auch nicht verkehrt.
Und am Gipfel hast mich ja dann abgehängt! 

Mit meiner straffen Gabel kann ich jetzt wieder voll angreifen - ist ja fast wie ne Starrgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst du wieder ein klein wenig ablassen, aber ganz wenig so wie ichs dir gesagt habe.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann musst du wieder ein klein wenig ablassen, aber ganz wenig so wie ichs dir gesagt habe.



Nee, war doch nur Spass  Sorry für die Verwirrung.
Wie gesagt, ich denk da kann sogar noch mehr rein, aber erstmal so dran gewöhnen.
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## 0815p (18. Dezember 2013)

will freitags nachmittag klumpentour fohren, um 13.45 pottensta,wenn aner mitwill soll bscheid sagn


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> will freitags nachmittag klumpentour fohren, um 13.45 pottensta,wenn aner mitwill soll bscheid sagn


Bin dabai wenns net schifft...


----------



## Roth (19. Dezember 2013)

Würde auch mitfahren aber wenn ihr 2 mitfahrt dann seh ich ja überhaupt kein Land.
Werd mich auch einfinden, wenns zu schnell wird fahr ich halt langsam alleine weiter.


----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2013)

Neuer acc?


----------



## derwaaal (19. Dezember 2013)

Roth schrieb:


> Würde auch mitfahren aber wenn ihr 2 mitfahrt dann seh ich ja überhaupt kein Land.
> Werd mich auch einfinden, wenns zu schnell wird fahr ich halt langsam alleine weiter.



ich hätte schon auch Lust, wenn es Euch bergab nicht zu langsam ist ...
Mal schauen, ob die Luft in der Gabel bleibt 

edit: aber 13:45 losfahren, dann kommt man ja selbst mit kurzer Tourdauer von zwei Stunden in die Dämmerung, oder? Aber geht wahrscheinlich bei Euch wegen Arbeiten nicht anders.
Ist die Tour verblockt oder mit vielen Spitzkehren-Treppen übersät?
Und heißt Klumpentour dass es eine Tour durchs Klumpertal ist?


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Dezember 2013)

Roth schrieb:


> Würde auch mitfahren aber wenn ihr 2 mitfahrt dann seh ich ja überhaupt kein Land.
> Werd mich auch einfinden, wenns zu schnell wird fahr ich halt langsam alleine weiter.



Du wirst auf jeden Fall Land sehen, wir fahren für gewöhnlich wenig auf offener See Rum 



derwaaal schrieb:


> ich hätte schon auch Lust, wenn es Euch bergab nicht zu langsam ist ...
> Mal schauen, ob die Luft in der Gabel bleibt


Berchab  sans eh blus Drebbn


----------



## derwaaal (19. Dezember 2013)

Rum klingt gut!


----------



## folienmaster (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich muß wie imma was arbeiten und der Rüssel tropft leider noch!!! 

Aber wenigstens geben die Zähne jetzt a Ruh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich muß wie imma was arbeiten und der Rüssel tropft leider noch!!!
> 
> Aber wenigstens geben die Zähne jetzt a Ruh!!



Immer diese ausreden...


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2013)

Roth schrieb:


> Würde auch mitfahren aber wenn ihr 2 mitfahrt dann seh ich ja überhaupt kein Land.
> Werd mich auch einfinden, wenns zu schnell wird fahr ich halt langsam alleine weiter.



hay red, super, ich bring der dei bremsbuchsen mit, nimm der doch mal dei lampen mit, dann könn mer uns auf jedenfal zeit lassen bei der tour und mach die letzten meter dann halt mit licht


----------



## folienmaster (19. Dezember 2013)

Kumm erst mal in mei Alter, da ist des mit den Beissern ka Spass mehr!


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hay red, super, ich bring der dei bremsbuchsen mit, nimm der doch mal dei lampen mit, dann könn mer uns auf jedenfal zeit lassen bei der tour und mach die letzten meter dann halt mit licht




Ob des super wird, wird sich rausstellen ich gib mein bestes aber das ist nicht sehr viel. Lampe nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit.
Wollte eigentlich Freitag schon Urlaub haben aber die treuen Kunden lassen einen nicht zur Ruhe kommen (Gott sei es gedankt). Muss früh noch mal nach Nürnberg werds aber trotzdem hinbekommen. Wenn kein Anruf mehr kommt.
Ach übrigens wir sind jetzt auch zuständig für die Diensträder eines Postkunden in Erlangen. Hat sich die Schrauberei an meinen Bikes doch rentiert um Wissen anzusammeln.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Dezember 2013)

Lampn hert si gut o...

@RolandMC host du an 2. Account oder wos?


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Kumm erst mal in mei Alter, da ist des mit den Beissern ka Spass mehr!


In unserem alter gibt es doch nur noch das sterben das Spass macht. Alles andere tut weh.


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2013)

falls es pisst, lass ichs bleiben, aber die wetterhirschen sogn alle das es ab mittags trocken bleiben soll


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenns Wetter zweifelhaft ist rufe ich dich mal an.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Lampn hert si gut o...
> 
> @RolandMC host du an 2. Account oder wos?



Scho lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. Dezember 2013)

Wo wer na der Treffpunkt wenns net pisst?


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wo wer na der Treffpunkt wenns net pisst?


Parkbucht kurz vor Pottnstaa von Behringersmühl aus kommend.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, 
sorry, ich werde es nicht schaffen.
Im Urlaub kommt man halt zu weniger Zeug, da geht alles gemütlicher! 
Viele Späße und gute Trails!


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

Mir foan!!!
Dreiviertl Zwaa in Pottnstaa...


----------



## TheGeneralist (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Ich mochte sehr gern irgendwan in der naechste 2 Wochen mitfahren, aber muss einen Fahrrad ausleihen.
Weisst Jemand wo ich einen Fahrrad ausleihen kann?
Ich komm am Samstag in Nurnberg an, and habe spater in der Woche Zeit, aber muss zuerst ein Fahrrad finden.

Sorry for the appalling German.

Alex from Manchester


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2013)

Ach schön wars, wir sind heute lauter neue Trails gefahren. Hab keinen einzigen davon gekannt
Hatte sogar 2 Personal Trainer dabei. So ein Luxus aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach schön wars, wir sind heute lauter neue Trails gefahren. Hab keinen einzigen davon gekannt
> .



Ohoh, ja im Alter scheint man vergeßlich zu werden. So lange war deine Radpause doch jetzt auch wieder net 

G.


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach schön wars, wir sind heute lauter neue Trails gefahren. Hab keinen einzigen davon gekannt
> Hatte sogar 2 Personal Trainer dabei. So ein Luxus aber auch.


 gut durchghalten


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

Joo, schee wors

Der OnOne Reifen macht am VR vo mein Reiserad echt a gute Figur...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohoh, ja im Alter scheint man vergeßlich zu werden. So lange war deine Radpause doch jetzt auch wieder net
> 
> G.


ich wusste eigentlich nicht mal mehr das ich ein Rad besitze. Man merkt die 46 kommen bedrohlich nahe.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Joo, schee wors
> 
> Der OnOne Reifen macht am VR vo mein Reiserad echt a gute Figur...


Muss mal sehen wos diese blöde Pike gibt, war keine gute Idee mit dir zu fahren. Immer dieser Zang das neueste zu haben.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss mal sehen wos diese blöde Pike gibt, war keine gute Idee mit dir zu fahren. Immer dieser Zang das neueste zu haben.




Hmmm naja, ich hab se ja scho, so gsehn isse ja scho wieder alt

Hat fei a 15er Steckachs...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmmm naja, ich hab se ja scho, so gsehn isse ja scho wieder alt
> 
> Hat fei a 15er Steckachs...


Ahhh, dann ned, hob ka 15er Nabn.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Morgen jemand Lust ? 10.00 Uhr Leutenbach rüber zur Retterner Kanzel oder Richtung Egl.


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Morgen jemand Lust ? 10.00 Uhr Leutenbach rüber zur Retterner Kanzel oder Richtung Egl.


mal guckn, evt


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2013)

Dann übernimm dich heute, nicht das ich bergauf schneller bin. Selten so einen Witz gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2013)

also sen morgen dabei, 1000uhr bei dir, kommt der bernd a??
eggloffstaner gebiet were mir lieber, da war ich heuer garnet, treff mer uns dann in eggloffsta oder bei dir


----------



## RolandMC (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Bernd kommt nicht der ist heute  gut treffen wir uns am Parkplatz in Egl. 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## gandi85 (21. Dezember 2013)

ab montag hab ich wieder ein eigenes auto, dann kann ich wieder kommen. Vorher beschränken sich meine ausfahrten auf erlangen.


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2013)

Wo issn der treffpunkt? Bin dabei.  

Frage: hat jemand leihweise ne mikro-sd karte für mich? Möcht mir jetzt keine kaufen weil ich net weiß welche bzw. ob ich ne cam behalt.


----------



## microbat (21. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo issn der treffpunkt? Bin dabei.
> 
> Frage: hat jemand leihweise ne mikro-sd karte für mich? Möcht mir jetzt keine kaufen weil ich net weiß welche bzw. ob ich ne cam behalt.




ja - hat aber nur 2 gb


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC @peter metz wo issn der parkplatz?


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC der @alex220 kommt auch, nur weiß keiner wo der treffpunkt ist. 

Weiß sonst keiner wo das ist? 
@Saddamchen @S P vielleicht


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC der @alex220 kommt auch, nur weiß keiner wo der treffpunkt ist.
> 
> Weiß sonst keiner wo das ist?
> @Saddamchen @S P vielleicht



Das ist der grosse Wanderparkplatz in der 90 grad Kurve. Kann man nicht verfehlen wenn man von Gräfenberg oder Obertrubach kommt.


----------



## rebirth (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke, bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Danke, bis nachher


https://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.699129,11.264671&num=1&t=h&z=18


----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## S P (22. Dezember 2013)

Coole action


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Coole action


Klar das das für einen Pitcher  nach cooler Action aussieht. Für uns ist das aber Trail Alltag. Ich denke, es wird Zeit die Marke zu wechseln.


----------



## S P (22. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt. Ein Ragley hattest du ja noch nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ein Ragley hattest du ja noch nicht.


Wa heute sogar auf einem unterwegs, für diesen Schmodder genau das richtige.
@Peter knapp 20 KM und 550HM am Balken haben sie oben den Weg neu gemacht und unten mit gefällten Bäumen zugeschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wa heute sogar auf einem unterwegs, für diesen Schmodder genau das richtige.
> @Peter knapp 20 KM und 550HM am Balken haben sie oben den Weg neu gemacht und unten mit gefällten Bäumen zugeschmissen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2013)

Wie schauts am Dienstag aus? Eine Tour?


----------



## microbat (22. Dezember 2013)

Gerne - tour oder stolpern?


----------



## RolandMC (22. Dezember 2013)

topolino schrieb:


> Gerne - tour oder stolpern?


So 20 KM mit *wenigen* Stolpereinlagen.


----------



## fusion4life (22. Dezember 2013)

wo?!


----------



## alex220 (23. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So 20 KM mit Stolpereinlagen.



@rebirth , beim @RolandMC daheim fahren sagst du? 
Wir müssen uns aber vorher über den "Start" der Tour unterhalten 
Gefühlte 40000hm zum Start absolvieren geht gar ned xD



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

fusion4life schrieb:


> wo?!


Ab Leutenbach oder ab Schwimmbad EBS.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab Leutenbach oder ab Schwimmbad EBS.


Wann?
Mal schaua was die bessere Hälfte spricht


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

10a rum.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2013)

Herd si gut o... 
Sin  dann vll. Zu zweit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (23. Dezember 2013)

bei mir geht erst wieder nach Weihnachten was zamm. Ich bin jetzt erst mal im Verwandtschafts- und Abfütterungsdauerdelirium.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Herd si gut o...
> Sin  dann vll. Zu zweit dabei.


Passt mach ma a schöns Dürla. Wetter soll ja so wie heute werden.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> bei mir geht erst wieder nach Weihnachten was zamm. Ich bin jetzt erst mal im Verwandtschafts- und Abfütterungsdauerdelirium.


Du kannst es brauchen Die Herbst und Winterstürme sind nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wir treffen uns morgen 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Freibad EBS. 1 Fatbike ist auch dabei.


----------



## alex220 (23. Dezember 2013)

O





RolandMC schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir treffen uns morgen 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Freibad EBS. 1 Fatbike ist auch dabei.



Schön gut zu wissen 
Kann aber nicht zu 100% zusagen! 

Ich sage bloß ..... mei Mutter ..... :x



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir geht wahrscheinlich morng nix...
Hab ganz vergessen, dass ich ja auf an Geburtstag einladen bin


----------



## RolandMC (23. Dezember 2013)

Kein Problem du bist mir eh zu schnell. Trink nicht so viel!


----------



## microbat (23. Dezember 2013)

werd net kommen - zu früh - zu weit - und am Nachmittag geht's x-mas gefeiere los...


----------



## rebirth (23. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC wer will denn in ebs fahren? Bringst ne Kiste BR mit?
@Dampfsti wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren...  
@alex220 bist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC wer will denn in ebs fahren? Bringst ne Kiste BR mit?
> @Dampfsti wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren...
> @alex220 bist dabei?


Eigentlich ich mal wieder, das Wetter ist ja warm.


----------



## alex220 (24. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC wer will denn in ebs fahren? Bringst ne Kiste BR mit?
> @Dampfsti wer saufen kann kann auch radfahren...
> @alex220 bist dabei?



Nein! :-(
Kann erst Mittag 
Tut mir leid hab mich so gefreut 


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## softlurch (24. Dezember 2013)

alex220 schrieb:


> ...
> Tut mir leid hab mich so gefreut


Ich auch. Konnte die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen, weil Ick so aufgeregt bin. Als ob Weihnachten wäre


----------



## alex220 (24. Dezember 2013)

softlurch schrieb:


> Ich auch. Konnte die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen, weil Ick so aufgeregt bin. Als ob Weihnachten wäre



Weihnacht wird überbewertet !
es ist heut zu Tage nur noch auf Konsum ausgerichtet ist

Bin froh wenn die Tage rum sind ..


Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC was mach mer?


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2013)

Für kurzgeschlossene, 1300 Pottenstein Parkbucht, kleine Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2013)

Darf man denn überhaupt in der Höhle fahren?

G.


----------



## folienmaster (24. Dezember 2013)

Der vom Berch stänkert scho wieder runter! 

@Dampfsti 
Hab immer noch die Seuche, muss leider passen!


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Für kurzgeschlossene, 1300 Pottenstein Parkbucht, kleine Runde...


Boah, hättest des mal früher gesagt.

Frohes Fest Euch allen


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Boah, hättest des mal früher gesagt.
> 
> Frohes Fest Euch allen



Ja mei des hob ich halt net era gwisst...

Schee wors, viel Sonne und viel warm.

1x10 CT funktioniert auch super. Jetzt mit 140mm FW,  hat dem Radl sehr gut getan, fährt sich deutlich angenehmer mit dem steileren LW.
und so viel besser rollat des 29er a net über die Worzln...


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ja mei des hob ich halt net era gwisst...
> 
> Schee wors, viel Sonne und viel warm.
> 
> ...


 hab ich doch gwusst, 29er is a müll und schaut schei--e aus


----------



## softlurch (24. Dezember 2013)

Gschmarrie, ihr habt halt noch kei gscheits Rad mit 29"er Umfang unterm Hintern ghabt


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2013)

Schnell noch a paar Bildla vo heit


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

Hey ihr Schnarchnasen frohes Fest erstmal und viele Geschenke.
War heute eine schöne 3 stündige Festtags Tour. Fatbike mit 0,5 bar Luft in den Reifen


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hab ich doch gwusst, 29er is a müll und schaut schei--e aus


Für uns schon Peter wir brauchen ja schon eine Leiter um auf den Sattel zu kommen.


----------



## softlurch (24. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute eine schöne 3 stündige Festtags Tour. Fatbike mit 0,5 bar Luft in den Reifen


Genau. So war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2013)

des kann mer a mitn 20 zöller fohren


----------



## softlurch (24. Dezember 2013)

Geht bestimmt auch. Mir passt 18" Zoll aber besser


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2013)

hirsch


----------



## 0815p (24. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Für uns schon Peter wir brauchen ja schon eine Leiter um auf den Sattel zu kommen.


wie war blockmeer, wiekie wiekie, oder trocken


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche allen auch ein schönes Fest, vielleicht liegen ja paar gescheite Rahmen unterm Baum (Liteville).


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wie war blockmeer, wiekie wiekie, oder trocken


War ma ned sind den Treppentrail Trainmeusel runter, dann Hangkanten, Spitzkehren, Muschel und zurück. Mehr Zeit war nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wünsche allen auch ein schönes Fest, vielleicht liegen ja paar gescheite Rahmen unterm Baum (Liteville).


ja so a 601er MK3 wär scho was.


----------



## Cellini (24. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja so a 601er MK3 wär scho was.



Hammer Bike 

Allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2013)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hammer Bike
> 
> Allen ein frohes Fest!


Na??? Is a Joint untern Baam glegn wallsd so wirres Zeuch redn dusd??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch noch nen frohes fest. Gabs scho geschenke?


----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2013)

ebenso happy x-mas
und die gschenke gibs des ganze jahr über....


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Na??? Is a Joint untern Baam glegn wallsd so wirres Zeuch redn dusd??


Bleib friedlich, heute ist Weihnachten.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bleib friedlich, heute ist Weihnachten.


Ach heud is des?
Na dann:


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War ma ned sind den Treppentrail Trainmeusel runter, dann Hangkanten, Spitzkehren, Muschel und zurück. Mehr Zeit war nicht.


Saubere Winter-Runde!


----------



## microbat (25. Dezember 2013)

Winter  - welcher Winter - bei Sonnenschein und ~ 9°C...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (25. Dezember 2013)

Ach ist halt ein milder Winter. Außerdem warns heut 11°C bei mir


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2013)

ja, war weit genug für meine Kondition. Wir hatten noch weißen Reif beim losfahren.
Wegen mir kann der Winter so bleiben.


----------



## 0815p (25. Dezember 2013)

hast scho mal grünen reif gsehn


----------



## RolandMC (25. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> hast scho mal grünen reif gsehn


ha,ha,ha


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Dezember 2013)

Uiuiuiuiui
ich glab ich kaafa mer amol a erschde Hilfe Bäggla!!!
Des is ja a Nullachfufzehn Sturz. So hods mis erschd lezdns in Leudoch beim Nighdtide brelld! Und wos wor? Gor nix!


----------



## alex220 (25. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiui
> ich glab ich kaafa mer amol a erschde Hilfe Bäggla!!!
> Des is ja a Nullachfufzehn Sturz. So hods mis erschd lezdns in Leudoch beim Nighdtide brelld! Und wos wor? Gor nix!



Krasser Mist 
Wieso will ich sowas nicht sehen?!

Wie sagte der eine "he saved his balls" 
Wieso hatte ich da ein ungutes Gefühl in der leisten Gegend 



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Der Sturz sieht nach nichts aus und dann ist alles voller Blut. Man kann echt Pech haben ich weis das.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2013)

werd morgen um 10.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach a Runde Retterner Kanzel fahren. Breyer ist auch dabei.


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd morgen um 10.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach a Runde Retterner Kanzel fahren. Breyer ist auch dabei.



wir sen morgen in nü unterwegs, evtl dann samstag a tour


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2013)

Mein gott, alle "frei", gibts ja net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir sen morgen in nü unterwegs, evtl dann samstag a tour


Wird bestimmt lustig, Breyer und ich sind in Topform.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein gott, alle "frei", gibts ja net....


Wer morgen arbeitet ist selbst Schuld. Morgen geht doch eh ned viel da rentiert sich das arbeiten doch nicht.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd morgen um 10.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach a Runde Retterner Kanzel fahren. Breyer ist auch dabei.


Obachd!! Glane Änderung:
*12:30* Uhr beim  Roland!!!


----------



## rebirth (26. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obachd!! Glane Änderung:
> *12:30* Uhr beim  Roland!!!



1230 is immernoch zu bald 

@RolandMC sag das meinem cheffe


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Obachd!! Glane Änderung:
> *12:30* Uhr beim  Roland!!!



Bin denk ich dabai 
Für Stb zwickts ma in der Schultern nuch weng orch.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bin denk ich dabai
> Für Stb zwickts ma in der Schultern nuch weng orch.


Bassd


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme evtl auch dazu, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es Zeitlich schaffe. Ich schreibe noch mal ins Forum wenn es klappt.

edit: 

Komme auch


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2013)

martina u ich wern morgen um10,30uhr ab matterhparke a runden dreha, wetter soll gut wern


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Dezember 2013)

Morng hab i leider ka Zeit... Anfang nächster Woche wieder

Wor a scheene Tour heit, mit einigen interessanten Passagen
Bin scho auf die Bilder gspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab morgen leider auch keine Zeit, Staplerreifen sind fertig. 
Der Sven fährt wie der Trailgott persönlich, ohne Worte, echt jetzt.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich wern morgen um10,30uhr ab matterhparke a runden dreha, wetter soll gut wern



klingt gut, wenn ich die WE-Einkäufe rechtzeitig erledigt hab, komm ich auch (wenn ich darf, möchte Euch ja nit aufhalten).


----------



## rebirth (27. Dezember 2013)

wie wärs mit DANACH einkaufen?  

@peter metz hat sich sonst wer angekündigt?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie wärs mit DANACH einkaufen?



des goat net


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wie wärs mit DANACH einkaufen?
> 
> @peter metz hat sich sonst wer angekündigt?




bis jetzt ned, aber egal, wird eh die bekanntd techno tour, wie blockmeer,brotzeittrail-wolfieck usw usw. kommst du mit??


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> bis jetzt ned, aber egal, wird eh die bekanntd techno tour, wie blockmeer,brotzeittrail-wolfieck usw usw. kommst du mit??



Ok, Techno Tour ... meinst Du, das ist dann zu technisch für mich? Du hast mich ja letztes WE fahren sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ok, Techno Tour ... meinst Du, das ist dann zu technisch für mich? Du hast mich ja letztes WE fahren sehen ...


musst du selbst wissen, heutige tour is scho  etliches schwerer und viele stelln mehr als damals


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> musst du selbst wissen, heutige tour is scho  etliches schwerer und viele stelln mehr als damals


Ja, dachte ich mir, danke. Aber zeitlich haut es heute eh nicht hin.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2013)

Werd morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach fahren. Wenns regnet dann nicht.


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach fahren. Wenns regnet dann nicht.


sag dir morgen früh bei zeiten bescheid, ob bei mir klappt


----------



## Dorsdn (28. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach fahren. Wenns regnet dann nicht.


@RolandMC, siehe PN.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> @RolandMC, siehe PN.


Um Leutenbach herumrollern
1. Fahren mit 2-3 Stellen
2.300-600HM
3.?
Ja!
Bin bis jetzt alleine, wenn es regnet dann nicht.


----------



## kubikjch (28. Dezember 2013)

wo is der treffpunkt? Bei dir?


----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Um Leutenbach herumrollern
> 1. Fahren mit 2-3 Stellen
> 2.300-600HM
> 3.?
> ...



Also ungefähr so wie vor zwei Wochen, als ich dabei war?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2013)

So schnell die Bildla von gesdern:


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)

bernd, hast die bilder mit dein handy gmacht, sen vo der quali krotten schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)




----------



## derwaaal (28. Dezember 2013)

aber schöne Motive!


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2013)

aber sonst sen sei fotos auch noch schön scharf


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, hast die bilder mit dein handy gmacht, sen vo der quali krotten schlecht


Hosd leider rechd!
Ich hob den Autofokus auf manuell steha ghabd. Deswecha sän a Bor scharf und a Bor....
Scheiß DSLR! Mit ana Dschnknipsn konn der des ned bassiern!


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC sag ma bescheid ob du fährst


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2013)

kubikjch schrieb:


> wo is der treffpunkt? Bei dir?


Ja bei mir, fröhliches umher rollen.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hosd leider rechd!
> Ich hob den Autofokus auf manuell steha ghabd. Deswecha sän a Bor scharf und a Bor....
> Scheiß DSLR! Mit ana Dschnknipsn konn der des ned bassiern!


Sind eh blos 2 gute dabei und auf denen bin ich drauf.


----------



## gandi85 (28. Dezember 2013)

10 uhr ist halt immer gleich ein anschlag auf meine gesundheit.
würd gern mal wieder mit euch fahren gehn, mal schaun obs klappt.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Dezember 2013)

Mal schaun wies wetter moin wird, hätt scho lust auf a ründla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2013)

es ist leichter regen gemeldet. Wär halt gut wenn ich früh genug bescheid wüsst das nix geht.


----------



## Dorsdn (29. Dezember 2013)

@RolandMC - fährst Du um 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2013)

ich bin raus heut, werd morgen fahren


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

Morgen muss ich arbeiten.. 
Was macht ihr am dienstag?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr auf alle Fälle, null regen, Strasse teilweise trocken.


----------



## Dorsdn (29. Dezember 2013)

Start 10:00 wird bei mir etwas knapp. Können wir feilschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

1015?


----------



## Dorsdn (29. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> 1015?


Wäre ok - @RolandMC - was meinst Du?


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

Vor 1015 kommen wir eh wieder net weg, wird scho passen


----------



## Dorsdn (29. Dezember 2013)

Sorry (hab ich nicht bedacht) ist unfair wenn noch mehr fahren und die sich auf 10:00 eingestellt haben.
Also ich bin raus - bis bald mal wieder.

Dorsdn


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich arbeiten..
> Was macht ihr am dienstag?


feiern


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich arbeiten..
> Was macht ihr am dienstag?


Aufs neue Jahr freuen.


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Sorry (hab ich nicht bedacht) ist unfair wenn noch mehr fahren und die sich auf 10:00 eingestellt haben.
> Also ich bin raus - bis bald mal wieder.
> 
> Dorsdn



Ich komm auch um 1015 wegen dir!


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Dezember 2013)

Komme auch


----------



## derwaaal (29. Dezember 2013)

Gestern Abend hat es die ganze in Nürnberg gepisst, da habe ich mich auf Nichtfahren und Ausschlafen eingestellt.
So kann man sich täuschen, naja gut ... 
Dann fahr ich halt so a weng am TG


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

22 KM, 700 HM und eine doofe Wanderin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2013)

aufm verbotenen


----------



## rebirth (29. Dezember 2013)

War super heut 

Bekommt ihr die email das jemand was geschrieben hat im thread? Die bekomm ich heut scho den ganzen tag net.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich bin raus heut, werd morgen fahren


Wann, wou?


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wann, wou?


 ist noch ned sicher, wird sich kurzfristig geben, ob,wann,wo


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

peter metz schrieb:


> aufm verbotenen


Ja, ich denk mir noch wie ich hinfahre die könnte sich ihre Jeans auch ne Nummer grösser kaufen dann würde sie auch passen.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> War super heut
> 
> Bekommt ihr die email das jemand was geschrieben hat im thread? Die bekomm ich heut scho den ganzen tag net.


ja meine email kommt.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2013)

Also morng 11a Pottnstaa, Tour je nach Lust und Laune.

Bis etz Bernd und ich.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Also morng 11a Pottnstaa, Tour je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Bis etz Bernd und ich.


Fällt aufgrund Dreikönigsvorbereitungen in Pottenstein aus.!!!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Dezember 2013)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fällt aufgrund Dreikönigsvorbereitungen in Pottenstein aus.!!!





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fällt aufgrund Dreikönigsvorbereitungen in Pottenstein aus.!!!


Brauchens dich als Königin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Brauchens dich als Königin.


... a Hofnarr wird anu gsuchd!  Wie wärs?


----------



## derwaaal (29. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 22 KM, 700 HM und eine doofe Wanderin.


was warna mit der Wanderin?
Hatse sich über die pöhsen Mtb-ler beschwert?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2013)

Werd morgen 31.12 nicht fahren wurde heute genötigt.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wurde heute genötigt.



Jaja 

Bin auf die Bildla gspannt...


----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jaja
> 
> Bin auf die Bildla gspannt...


Bis die Bilder kommen, können wir uns an diese Tour eh nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## lowfat (30. Dezember 2013)

wart ihr heute doch unterwegs? ich wär schon mitgefahren, hatte mich von den "Dreikönigsvorbereitungen" irritieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Dezember 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> wart ihr heute doch unterwegs? ich wär schon mitgefahren, hatte mich von den "Dreikönigsvorbereitungen" irritieren lassen


Es war besser so für Dich.
Viele schlimme hier nicht wiederzugebende Worte wurden genannt, Tour teilnehmer wurden teils sexuell beschimpft. An Schlüsselstellen wurden die Fahrer fertig gemacht wenn es nicht beim ersten mal klappte. Ein Mitfahrer vergaß vor lauter Angst seine Bikeschuhe am Auto anzuziehen und fuhr mit Turnschuhen.


----------



## lowfat (30. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es war besser so für Dich.
> Viele schlimme hier nicht wiederzugebende Worte wurden genannt, Tour teilnehmer wurden teils sexuell beschimpft. An Schlüsselstellen wurden die Fahrer fertig gemacht wenn es nicht beim ersten mal klappte. Ein Mitfahrer vergaß vor lauter Angst seine Bikeschuhe am Auto anzuziehen und fuhr mit Turnschuhen.


Danke für die Warnung. Bei solche Dingen würde ich natürlich nie mitmachen


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Dezember 2013)

So nu a boor Bilda von heud.
Ach ja: Wer findet den Schuhvergesser?
Hey Mezla! Bei mir hosd immer des Fokusmessfeld nach obn verstelld. Wor dann immer der Hindergrund schö scharf.  wobei ich ja a ohne Fokus a scharfer Bursch bin! Bisd scheinbar immer mid dei Wurschdfinger auf die Einstellwibbn kumma!  Na ja a boor von mir sän ja dennoch wos worn. Wemmer hald ned alles selber machd!


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bis die Bilder kommen, können wir uns an diese Tour eh nicht mehr erinnern.


Wenn du dabei bisd kommer di Dur gorned schnell genuch vergässn!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2013)

Saubere Bilder Breyer, schöne Ausbeute von den 450 Stück. War ein würdiger Abschluß, Wetter und Mitfahrer top.


----------



## HTWolfi (31. Dezember 2013)

Wollte gerade in den Keller gehn und schaun ob mein Bagger noch da ist, hab dann aber gesehen, dass in dem da oben nicht die »richtigen« Laufräder stecken.
Ansonsten SAUBER.


----------



## 0815p (31. Dezember 2013)

breyer, kann scho sen, mitn focus, ich hab mitn red aweng o dein ding  rumgspielt, und dann wahrscheinlich was verstellt,sei froh das ned alle schwarz-weiss worn sen


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2013)

Scheene Bildla, Bernd

Oh mei hob ich gestern fortna bleed gschaut

Wies da Roland scho gesagt hat, subba Abschluss!!!

@Saddamchen gibt's a a Bildla vo aufn Baam? 

In diesem Sinne.
An Guten Rutsch!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wollte gerade in den Keller gehn und schaun ob mein Bagger noch da ist, hab dann aber gesehen, dass in dem da oben nicht die »richtigen« Laufräder stecken.
> Ansonsten SAUBER.


Ja, war schön mit deinem Bagger! Das ist eines der Räder ohne Verkaufsoption. Brauch ja was zum ausweichen wenn das ION ein Griff ins Klo wird. Ein MK11 wird dann auch wieder Lieferzeit haben.


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2013)

subba bildla!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (31. Dezember 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Scheene Bildla, Bernd
> 
> Oh mei hob ich gestern fortna bleed gschaut
> 
> ...


Fraali gibds wos:


----------



## folienmaster (31. Dezember 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, war schön mit deinem Bagger! Das ist eines der Räder ohne Verkaufsoption. Brauch ja was zum ausweichen wenn das ION ein Griff ins Klo wird. Ein MK11 wird dann auch wieder Lieferzeit haben.



Ich leih dir dann  mal eines! Das blau Mtb sollte ja passen!


----------



## folienmaster (31. Dezember 2013)

Do sicht ma mol wieder, die Mtbler machen den ganzen Wald kaputt!


----------



## RolandMC (31. Dezember 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich leih dir dann  mal eines! Das blau Mtb sollte ja passen!


Ja, das blau/raw sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2014)

will morgen evtl mal wieder eggloffsta trails fohren augusttrail usw usw, jamand dabei


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2014)

ich leider net...


----------



## JulH (1. Januar 2014)

A gsunds und schöns neues, euch allen!
Ich hab mich über Weihnachten mal am filmen und schneiden probiert, aber nachn hochladen passt des Format nimma. Jetzt is des Video fast höher wie breit.
Was hab ich da falsch gemacht?

"


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> will morgen evtl mal wieder eggloffsta trails fohren augusttrail usw usw, jamand dabei


Muss morgen bis mindestens Mittag arbeiten, du willst aber bestimmt früh los?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2014)

@Julian schönes Video hast abgenommen du siehst so schmal aus.
Was für eine Feder fährst du in der Lyrik ? Sieht recht hart aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (1. Januar 2014)

Müsste eine 70er oder 75er Feder sein. Passt ganz gut, finde ich.
Vllt liegts daran, dass mein breites Kreuz nicht in die Kamera gepasst hat.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2014)

Ja am Kreuz wirds liegen Da hats den Film automatisch umformatiert.


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2014)

@Red 
werd scho früh fohren


----------



## wastemer (1. Januar 2014)

gibt's a a Bildla vo aufn Baam?





 

 


A gsunds und unfallfreies Jahr  euch allen!

Gerhard


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Red
> werd scho früh fohren


Hob ich mir scho denkt.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Januar 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> gibt's a a Bildla vo aufn Baam?
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 265870 Anhang anzeigen 265871
> ...


Gerhard des gleiche wünsch ich Dir (euch) natürlich auch. 
Schönes Baumbild bis auf die Schutzbleche natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. Januar 2014)

Werd morgen a Ründla dreha. Wenn ana Lust hod?!


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2014)

wann u wo willst den fohrn, wir wolln auch,


----------



## microbat (2. Januar 2014)

tadert mi a indressiern - hab frei und zeit


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2014)

1600 buck


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd morgen a Ründla dreha. Wenn ana Lust hod?!



Lust häddi scho, ob ka Zeit


----------



## folienmaster (2. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Lust häddi scho, ob ka Zeit


Dann sind wir ja schon zu 2t!  Muss was arbeiten!


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

@RolandMC http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/301599-nicolai-ion-16-grosze-l
L/S, oder?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2014)

11.00 Uhr Matterhornparkplatz. Die Trailtour.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/301599-nicolai-ion-16-grosze-l
> L/S, oder?


Kurzes Sitzrohr? S oder M


----------



## rebirth (3. Januar 2014)

Ohne gusset. Tippe auf S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2014)

wow, war das ne tolle runde heute, erste ausfahrt 2014 und war super hat alles (nix) aufs erste (nedmal aufs letzte) geklappt
aber schö wars trotztem


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2014)

Ach Peter wir haben alle mal klein angefangen Schau wie schön ich das Blockmeer runtergeschoben habe. Das war bestimmt schon S4 schieben.


----------



## 0815p (3. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kurzes Sitzrohr? S oder M



ist scho verkauft, nicolai eben


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ist scho verkauft, nicolai eben


Ja ja haben wir mal angefragt Wäre schon interessant so ein L Rahmen mit 420er Sitzrohr.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Januar 2014)

War a schöne Runde aber heute war ich irgendwie nicht fit.

Das Ion war schon ein top Angebot, 900-1000€ unter Liste.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War a schöne Runde aber heute war ich irgendwie nicht fit.
> 
> Das Ion war schon ein top Angebot, 900-1000€ unter Liste.


Das hättest dir kaufen sollen, wäre für dich genau richtig gewesen um ne hydraulische Stütze zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

Würde morgen um 10.00 gerne was fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das hättest dir kaufen sollen, wäre für dich genau richtig gewesen um ne hydraulische Stütze zu fahren.



Stimmt das wäre mit dem 420er Sitzrohr locker gegangen. Irgendwann kommt ja die Moveloc mit 200 mm Verstellweg auf den Markt..


----------



## 0815p (4. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Würde morgen um 10.00 gerne was fahren.



schau mer mal wies wetter wird, ich guck morgen früh um 800uhr mal wetterdienst u sag dann bescheid ob ich mitfohr, wo willste den überhaubt fohrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

Hab in Oberehrenbach einen trockenen Wasserlauf gesehen den werd ich mal bergab fahren ob überhaupt und ob sichs rentiert. Rest dann Ruine, und Treppen.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Januar 2014)

Laut Wetterochs gibts morgen zw. 9 und 13 Uhr 1-2mm Regen. Also wird wohl bisl tröpfeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab in Oberehrenbach einen trockenen Wasserlauf gesehen den werd ich mal bergab fahren ....



Willst wohl schaun wo das ganze Wasser hingeflossen ist?

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Willst wohl schaun wo das ganze Wasser hingeflossen ist?
> 
> G.


An dem laufe ich schon jahrlang beim Hunde spaziergang vorbei wie heute auch. Aber wenns morgen regnet is eh wurscht
Die "Einfahrt" sieht gut aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An dem laufe ich schon jahrlang beim Hunde spaziergang vorbei wie heute auch. Aber wenns morgen regnet is eh wurscht
> Die "Einfahrt" sieht gut aus.



Ist eh besser wenns regnet...läßt sich das Wasser besser verfolgen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist eh besser wenns regnet...läßt sich das Wasser besser verfolgen
> 
> G.


Rutschig,Rutschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Januar 2014)

bei uns pisst, fohr ned


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

bei uns gerade ned, werd ein wenig fahren. Is aber alles nass.


----------



## were (5. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab in Oberehrenbach einen trockenen Wasserlauf gesehen den werd ich mal bergab fahren ob überhaupt und ob sichs rentiert. Rest dann Ruine, und Treppen.


Bei der Kapelle links runter oder an der anderen Quelle am Hang gegenüber. Bei dem weg am alten Steinbruch vorbei?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

350HM 12KM Dauerregen ab KM 2 war trotzdem super endlich mal alleine auf weiter Flur.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

were schrieb:


> Bei der Kapelle links runter oder an der anderen Quelle am Hang gegenüber. Bei dem weg am alten Steinbruch vorbei?


Bei der Kapelle links runter, müsste ja irgendwo bei der Straße ruaskommen die steil durch den Wald bergauf geht.


----------



## were (5. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei der Kapelle links runter, müsste ja irgendwo bei der Straße ruaskommen die steil durch den Wald bergauf geht.


Ja, kurz danach wo es steil wird.


----------



## were (5. Januar 2014)

Morgen wird das Wetter wieder besser. Ich würd so ab elfa a runde ab egloffsta oda muggndorf fahren. Oder mich anschließen bei ner Runde.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

were schrieb:


> Ja, kurz danach wo es steil wird.


Vielleicht wird morgen das Wetter besser dann werd ichs mal probieren.


----------



## 0815p (5. Januar 2014)

hast du ne pn bekommen


----------



## lowfat (5. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird morgen das Wetter besser dann werd ichs mal probieren.


sag mal bescheid wegen morgen. ich versuch, mich familiär loszueisen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (6. Januar 2014)

3 Königstour um Egloffsta


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2014)

basti
war lustig heut, und staub trocken, komisch


----------



## lowfat (6. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> basti
> war lustig heut, und staub trocken, komisch


hätt ich nicht gedacht  In Leutenbach wars matschig.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2014)

Schöne Bilder, mein Höhepunkt auf der Kösseinetour waren die ganzen lustigen Wanderer die alle beim Stärketrinken unterwegs waren.
Aber bei dem Wetter Seilklettern machen echt nur die Franken die gar keine anderen Hobbis haben

G.


----------



## 0815p (6. Januar 2014)

ja, schau dir die fotos an, trockne bäume, trockne saubere reifen, trockne holzstufen und trockne kletterwände


----------



## RolandMC (6. Januar 2014)

Das einzige trockene waren bestimmt nur euere Kehlen. Schön wenn es euch gefallen hat! Bei uns wars an allen Ecken nass und rutschig.


----------



## were (7. Januar 2014)

War auch "nur" Daham unterwegs. Moritz,Verbotener War alles bisl gematsche.
Die Treppe bei der Unentwegtenwand hab ich letzte Woche auch probiert, konnte aber nur paar Stücke fahren.
Muss ich noch bisl übn.
Schöne Bilder und alles so trocken. Hätt ich doch ehr aufstehen sollen und ein Tal weiter fahren...


----------



## 0815p (7. Januar 2014)

schmarrn, warum sollte es in eggloffsta trockengwesen sen, war natürlci alles wickie wickie, und die holzstufen waren a (alb)traum, aber konnten trotztem sehr viel fahren und nässe schuld fahrtechn.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> schmarrn, warum sollte es in eggloffsta trockengwesen sen, war natürlci alles wickie wickie, und die holzstufen waren a (alb)traum, aber konnten trotztem sehr viel fahren und nässe schuld fahrtechn.


Und da hättest du mich reingeschickt!! Bin froh wenn ich im Moment alleine geradeaus laufen kann, dann nasse, steile, verwinkelte Holztreppen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Heute sind die neuen Treter gekommen, mal sehen ob die besser sind. 1 Verbesserung die Schnürsenkel sind nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Oha..., nur bis S1 zugelassen?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2014)

Du hast dir Wanderschuhe gekauft...hörst jetzt ganz das Biken auf  
Die sind außerdem nur für Stellen bis Schwierikeitsgrad S1 zugelassen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Oha..., nur bis S1 zugelassen?



Oh man, zu langsam 

G.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Man erkennt gleich die Jungs die hart für Ihr Geld arbeiten müssen.
Ja ich musste lange suchen um S1 Schuhe zu finden. Die sind für meine 2te Karriere als Bike Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Wieso arbeiten? Urlaub!


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man erkennt gleich die Jungs die hart für Ihr Geld arbeiten müssen.
> Ja ich musste lange suchen um S1 Schuhe zu finden. Die sind für meine 2te Karriere als Bike Wanderer.


S1 bedeutet: die haben den Rollator-Testpacours bestanden. Damit kommt man sicher vom Fernsehsessel bis zur Toilette.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wieso arbeiten? Urlaub!


wie konnte ich nur fragen?! Die Firma mit dem grossen S


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Also einmal im Jahr möchte ich auch mal Urlaub machen dürfen.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Aber nicht 6 Monate lang. na wenigstens die Jahreszeit passt, nicht zu warm oder kalt nur etwas nass.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast dir Wanderschuhe gekauft...hörst jetzt ganz das Biken auf
> Die sind außerdem nur für Stellen bis Schwierikeitsgrad S1 zugelassen.
> 
> G.


Muss ja aufhören, das ION lässt auf sich warten. Wird wohl doch ein Liteville werden.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> S1 bedeutet: die haben den Rollator-Testpacours bestanden. Damit kommt man sicher vom Fernsehsessel bis zur Toilette.


Man braucht nicht mehr bis zur Toilette 1 x im Monat die Erwachsenen Windel gewechselt das sollte doch reichen.


----------



## S P (8. Januar 2014)

Er hat das L-Wort gesagt. Steinigt ihn!
Dachte, du hättest aus deinen Fehlern gelernt?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Er hat das L-Wort gesagt. Steinigt ihn!
> Dachte, du hättest aus deinen Fehlern gelernt?


Hab ich auch! Die Grösse war falsch.
Wenn der Breyer in Zukunft dabei ist, wird halt das HT genommen.
Hab mich heute durch den MK11 Fred gelesen.


----------



## 0815p (8. Januar 2014)

na ja, die 2 KW is ja noch ned rum, danach dauerts nur noch 4 wochn, bestell der doch des 601er als winterrad und der nicolaus als sommerrad und die restlichen , diesde noch hast, als fahrrad, du hast doch die letzte zeit genug knete verdient, könn dir was (2 was) neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Zeiten sind rum was letztes Jahr gewesen ist gilt seit 01.01.2014 nicht mehr. Es geht wieder bei 0 los.
4 Wochen darfs nicht mehr dauern sonst gibts Probleme.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich auch! Die Grösse war falsch.
> Wenn der Breyer in Zukunft dabei ist, wird halt das HT genommen.


Häää????


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Häää????


Hihihi
Etz glabi hobbis kabierd.
Delle?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Januar 2014)

Wos habtan widda triem?.?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, Delle


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos habtan widda triem?.?


Die einzige Delle die ich im 301er hatte habe ich dem Bernd zu verdanken.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die einzige Delle die ich im 301er hatte habe ich dem Bernd zu verdanken.


Hmm, hodda wohl ausversehng draufgepinkelt????


----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

Na ned aus versäng, der hod mi extra in aner Trialeinlooch vom Fels gschdosn. Worscheinlich wor er neidisch aufs Leidwill.


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2014)

kaum schar mer si zwa dooch nimmer um - scho gibbds a neus Vorum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Januar 2014)

macmount schrieb:


> kaum schar mer si zwa dooch nimmer um - scho gibbds a neus Vorum


Des hams extra gmachd das du des nimma finsd. Obba du bisd scho widda do.


----------



## macmount (8. Januar 2014)

ungraud vergeed ned


----------



## rebirth (9. Januar 2014)

Uncrowd


----------



## RolandMC (9. Januar 2014)

macmount schrieb:


> ungraud vergeed ned


Des schdimmd alder Leidvilla.


----------



## Blennie (10. Januar 2014)

Passend zu eurem Thema hab ich einen Schreien zum Geburtstag bekommen... schaut mal...


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

Was ein Glück. Das bleibt mir als Cube-Fahrer erspart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2014)

Oh mei der Harald So heist doch dein 301er wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Würde mir heute ein 601 MK3 bestellen.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Was ein Glück. Das bleibt mir als Cube-Fahrer erspart


Deins wird eh bald ins deutsche Museum kommen.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Deins wird eh bald ins deutsche Museum kommen.


Neben den VW Käfer. Läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Was ein Glück. Das bleibt mir als Cube-Fahrer erspart



Der Roland ABC hat wahrscheinlich für deinen Geburtstag, nachdem er den Schrein gesehen hat, dir schon eine Mülltonne besorgt 

G.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Roland ABC hat wahrscheinlich für deinen Geburtstag, nachdem er den Schrein gesehen hat, dir schon eine Mülltonne besorgt
> 
> G.


In der werde ich dann alle LVs Ober- und Mittelfrankens einsammeln


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> In der werde ich dann alle LVs Ober- und Mittelfrankens einsammeln



Hast meinen Segen dafür 

G.


----------



## lowfat (10. Januar 2014)

Endlich haben wir wieder ein richtig wichtiges Thema für diesen Thread


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Januar 2014)




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Roland ABC hat wahrscheinlich für deinen Geburtstag, nachdem er den Schrein gesehen hat, dir schon eine Mülltonne besorgt
> 
> G.


hi.hi


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast meinen Segen dafür
> 
> G.


Hey Liteville sind geile Teile.
Ich war nur noch nicht von der Macht erfüllt. Ich hatte so viel Hass aufgestaut das ich zur dunklen Seite gewechselt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2014)

War heute seit ewiger Zeit mal wieder mit einem Sorten reinen Maxxis Bike ausgerüstet. Ging eigentlich ganz gut. Dachte eigentlich das einem ohne Baron beim fahren der Lenker oder Rahmen wegbricht oder der Blitz trifft.


----------



## lowfat (11. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Liteville sind geile Teile.
> Ich war nur noch nicht von der Macht erfüllt. Ich hatte so viel Hass aufgestaut das ich zur dunklen Seite gewechselt bin.


und Harald Philip ist Dein Vater


----------



## Blennie (11. Januar 2014)

Hihi...
Wusst ichs doch, dass ich euch damit eine große Freude bereiten kann!!!
Mein 301 er Harald hat einen Bruder bekommen, ein 601 er mit Namen Phillip!!! 
Jetzt ist mir keine abgesenkte Gehsteigkante mehr zu hoch


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2014)

Freude ist gar kein Ausdruck und die Namensgebung ist schon bewundernswert.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

Fahr um 10.00 Uhr in Leutenbach Treppen und verbotenen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2014)

Das Video ist mittlerweilen sogar in Franken angekommen. Hoffe du bleibst aber bei 26Zoll 

G.


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2014)

schönes vid
werd morgen nachmittags mal zur kanzel fohren, aweng rumseppln


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

Hey BMWJörg
Da bist auch aus Franken sogar Oberfanken oder ist das schon die Oberpfalz?
Bleibe natürlich bei 26Zoll, oder !?
Rahmen sollte eigentlich diese Woche kommen, super immer diese Verzögerungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> schönes vid
> werd morgen nachmittags mal zur kanzel fohren, aweng rumseppln


Scho wieder Urlaub? Oder schnell die Schluüsselstellen abfahren?


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2014)

am berg parken und dreimal hochfahren, halt alle stelln fahren, bzw propiern, bis es dunkl werd


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

Hab morgen viel arbeit, Aber wenns klappt ruf ich dich an.


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2014)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey BMWJörg
> Da bist auch aus Franken sogar Oberfanken oder ist das schon die Oberpfalz?
> .



....natütlich bin ich aus der wunderschönen unvergleichlichen Oberpfalz....nicht aus diesem komischen Oberfranken

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....natütlich bin ich aus der wunderschönen unvergleichlichen Oberpfalz....nicht aus diesem komischen Oberfranken
> 
> G.


Oje wieder einer aus einem Ostblockstaat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (12. Januar 2014)

Dunkelbayern?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

Habe heute einen guten Tip bekommen und mir gleich mal das hier bestellt. Gabs zum unschlagbaren Preis.
Mal sehen was auf dem Rahmen steht.
Wenns nichts ist, dann schenk ichs der Blennie und sie kanns dem Phillip oder dem Harald  anziehen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Dunkelbayern?


ja, ich denke schon.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Januar 2014)

Oh mei...


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2014)

Wenns scho ned des richtige Rad wird.. dann ist es wenigstens das richtige Shirt


----------



## Blennie (12. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wenns scho ned des richtige Rad wird.. dann ist es wenigstens das richtige Shirt


Na endlich einer, der sich auskennt!!!
Danke, Roland für das Angebot! Wenns nix is, zieh ichs meinen Alleskönnern gerne drüber!


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Januar 2014)

RoDing ndMC schrieb:


> Habe heute einen guten Tip bekommen und mir gleich mal das hier bestellt. Gabs zum unschlagbaren Preis.
> Mal sehen was auf dem Rahmen steht.
> Wenns nichts ist, dann schenk ichs der Blennie und sie kanns dem Phillip oder dem Harald  anziehen.


 Das Ding hat der Teufel genäht! Ins Feuer damit


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2014)

Scheint rückenfrei zu sein...

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Scheint rückenfrei zu sein...
> 
> G.


Deswegen wars so billig, ist scheinbar nur das Vorderteil. Eigentlich wollt ich eins von Nicolai aber mein Bausparer ist noch nicht voll.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Deswegen wars so billig, ist scheinbar nur das Vorderteil. Eigentlich wollt ich eins von Nicolai aber mein Bausparer ist noch nicht voll.



Ja die Nicolai sind halt schoh teurer. Werden ja auch in Deutschland aus einem Baumwollvollblock gefräßt und die wasserdichten Schweißnähte sind optisch feinste Seidenspinnerraupen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja die Nicolai sind halt schoh teurer. Werden ja auch in Deutschland aus einem Baumwollvollblock gefräßt und die wasserdichten Schweißnähte sind optisch feinste Seidenspinnerraupen.
> 
> G.


----------



## rebirth (13. Januar 2014)

Oder per hand gepflückt!?


----------



## Blennie (13. Januar 2014)

Also, her mit dem Teil, damit komm ich in den nächsten Cyclepassion Kalender !!! Von hinten!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Januar 2014)

Sobald es da ist, morgen oder übermorgen. Hab gerade gesehen TF Bikes hat 601 MK3 Rahmen, Grösse M ab Lager, das würde gut zusammen passen ,hmm mal überlegen.
601 hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2014)

Sei geduldig, ein besseres Rad ist doch quasi auf dem Weg


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2014)

willst mein nomad? ich kauf mir jetzt ein Pferd, da darf man scheinbar mehr im Wald...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Sei geduldig, ein besseres Rad ist doch quasi auf dem Weg


Vielleicht das Roh Aluminium auf dem Weg in die Gießerei. Oder es wird aus einem Stück gefräst.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2014)

@rebirth 
noch bisschen Geduld dann kriegst das Bier vom Peter wieder zurück


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30134_Freeride-Shirt-Langarm---Auslaufmodell.html   auslaufmodell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Was das Teil ist netmal dicht 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30134_Freeride-Shirt-Langarm---Auslaufmodell.html   auslaufmodell


Hatte es gerade mal an, passt wie angegossen und Top Qualität.
@Blennie, sieht leider schlecht aus für deine 2 Buben, musst sie anders einkleiden.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was das Teil ist netmal dicht
> 
> G.


....genau wie der neue Besitzer!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hatte es gerade mal an, passt wie angegossen....



Angegossen???...müßte es net eigentlich dann wie ausgeloffen passen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

Ihr seit alle nur neidisch weil ihr nicht so ein schönes Langarm Shirt von Liteville habt.
Hoffentlich verbeult es nicht so schnell wie die Rahmen.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Januar 2014)

Wennst mit dem Shirt und dem Bernd fährst musst aufpassen, besser du trägst nen kompletten Schutzpanzer drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wennst mit dem Shirt und dem Bernd fährst musst aufpassen, besser du trägst nen kompletten Schutzpanzer drunter


 stimmt.


----------



## folienmaster (14. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle nur neidisch weil ihr nicht so ein schönes Langarm Shirt von Liteville habt.
> Hoffentlich verbeult es nicht so schnell wie die Rahmen.



Das wird bei deiner Länge wieder am Boden aufschleifen! 

Bei mir kommen halt die kg zum tragen, da langt der Stoff immer nur bis zum Bauchnabel oder als Top gehts auch noch durch!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen halt die kg zum tragen, da langt der Stoff immer nur bis zum Bauchnabel oder als Top gehts auch noch durch!



Nene, der Stoff ist wie alles von LV aus Weltraummaterial, der paßt sich jeder Körperform an. Angeblich soll man damit sogar ohne Weltraumanzug auf dem Mond fahren können...und zwar auf der Vorder- und Rückseite 

G.


----------



## folienmaster (14. Januar 2014)

Dann brauch ich a soan Litewams! Vielleicht komm ich dann besser und schneller na Berch nauf, da müssen die anderen net imma auf mich warten.


----------



## microbat (14. Januar 2014)

Der Kittel wird halt 30 Gramm leichter sein  - als was vergleichbares - also besser und schneller ist man damit immer


----------



## Blennie (14. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sobald es da ist, morgen oder übermorgen. Hab gerade gesehen TF Bikes hat 601 MK3 Rahmen, Grösse M ab Lager, das würde gut zusammen passen ,hmm mal überlegen.
> 601 hatte ich noch nie.


Das ist fast so als hättst scho amal 6 ghabt aber no nie an Höhepunkt!!!


----------



## rebirth (14. Januar 2014)

http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradsattel/race/sqlab-611-liteville-race-sattel.html
schon dazu gekauft?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://www.sq-lab.com/produkte/fahrradsattel/race/sqlab-611-liteville-race-sattel.html
> schon dazu gekauft?


Liteville Sattel fahre ich schon lange, sogar mit Carbon Gestell.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Das ist fast so als hättst scho amal 6 ghabt aber no nie an Höhepunkt!!!


Stimmt, dann hatte ich immer nur Vorspiel (301).
Deswegen war ich nach einer Tour nie fertig.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Januar 2014)

jedesmal wenn man denkt, ein tiefpunkt wurde erreicht, wird die Latte nochmal tiefer gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2014)

hey red, stell dich ned so on., bestell der  die dreckskistn, ich wer mer heuer a noch ans aufbaua(evtl)


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red, stell dich ned so on., bestell der  die dreckskistn, ich wer mer heuer a noch ans aufbaua(evtl)


Ich bräucht ma die ned amol bestelln die gibts *lagernd, *schau mer mal was unser Freund morgen schreibt.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> jedesmal wenn man denkt, ein tiefpunkt wurde erreicht, wird die Latte nochmal tiefer gelegt.


Hey A2 wann warst du eigentlich das letzte mal auf einem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## gandi85 (14. Januar 2014)

am 2.1.!!!!
eine scheiße ist das. War ne ganze woche krank geschrieben. Und momentan geht meine komplette lebensenergie dabei drauf, auszubaden, was das RTL-Nachmittagspuplikum an seinen Kindern verbrochen hat.
Wochenende würde ich aber gerne mal wieder mit. Wahrscheinlich brauch ich stützräder...


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

Stützräder brauchst doch eh, dann ist ja alles beim alten 
Harz 4 mit allen seinen Sprösslingen, ich beneide dich echt um diesen Job Darf man eigentlich noch schlagen in der Schule?


----------



## gandi85 (14. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern erst so nen kleine spacken daran hindern müssen, dass er die klassenzimmertür eintritt. Hat 4-5 mal mit voller kraft dagegen getreten. Hab ihn am Arm gepackt und weggezogen. Dabei ist blöder weise der ärmel von seiner Jacke zerissen. Den darf ich jetzt halt sogar ersetzen, bzw. das nähen bezahlen. So viel zum thema was ich darf...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hab gestern erst so nen kleine spacken daran hindern müssen, dass er die klassenzimmertür eintritt. Hat 4-5 mal mit voller kraft dagegen getreten. Hab ihn am Arm gepackt und weggezogen. Dabei ist blöder weise der ärmel von seiner Jacke zerissen. Den darf ich jetzt halt sogar ersetzen, bzw. das nähen bezahlen. So viel zum thema was ich darf...



Hättest lieber den Arm gebrochen, das repariert sich von alleine 

G.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Januar 2014)

guter tip!!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hättest lieber den Arm gebrochen, das repariert sich von alleine
> 
> G.


Echt guter Tip, oder beide, dann hätte auch die Mutti was davon wenn er mal muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cellini (15. Januar 2014)

Hast Dein MKIII jetzt endlich bestellt?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red, stell dich ned so on., bestell der  die dreckskistn, ich wer mer heuer a noch ans aufbaua(evtl)



A Leidwill...   Oh mei....


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> A Leidwill...   Oh mei....


ned für mich


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2014)

Cellini schrieb:


> Hast Dein MKIII jetzt endlich bestellt?


Wenn dann wirds abgeholt, liegt schon auf Lager.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> A Leidwill...   Oh mei....


Sagt der Fanes Fahrer.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ned für mich


Sagt natürlich der Nicolai Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sagt der Fanes Fahrer.


Allemal besser wie so a Coladosn


----------



## RolandMC (15. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Allemal besser wie so a Coladosn


Hast ja recht.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

nach 5 Monaten heute diese Nachricht bekommen:

Hallo Roland,  
Schlechte Nachrichten die Jungs von Nicolai haben es verbockt sie haben meine bestellten L Rahmen in M und 650B gefertigt. 
Was sollen wir machen stornieren oder weiter laufen lassen? 
Es tut mir leid für dich!


----------



## S P (16. Januar 2014)

Auweia...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

301 oder 601 hmmm,


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2014)

M und 650b ist doch wie L


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> M und 650b ist doch wie L


keine dummen Sprüche!


----------



## Cellini (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 301 oder 601 hmmm,



Vorspiel oder "Real Deal!"....


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

Real Deal werd morgen mal zu TF Bikes fahren.


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nach 5 Monaten heute diese Nachricht bekommen:
> 
> Hallo Roland,
> Schlechte Nachrichten die Jungs von Nicolai haben es verbockt sie haben meine bestellten L Rahmen in M und 650B gefertigt.
> ...


Mein Beileid! Das ist ja zum 

Vielleicht hat ja der Steven daran etwas gedreht, wegen der Wette mit Peter.  Wobei, der hat ja ähnliches durchgemacht mit seinem N Rahmen …

Seh’s mal positiv, dann holst dir halt erst ein Liteville und dann das Nicolai und nicht andersherum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nach 5 Monaten heute diese Nachricht bekommen:
> 
> Hallo Roland,
> Schlechte Nachrichten die Jungs von Nicolai haben es verbockt sie haben meine bestellten L Rahmen in M und 650B gefertigt.
> ...



*3 Sprachlosigkeitssmilies*
Da würd ich proforma aber schonmal bei Nicolai anrufen und mal zum Ausdruck bringen warum sie eigentlich so faul sind und bei so einem Fehler sich lieber am Arsch lecken zu lassen, als ihn zu beheben.
M und L kann ja noch passieren...aber 650B auch noch dazu

G.


----------



## folienmaster (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nach 5 Monaten heute diese Nachricht bekommen:
> 
> Hallo Roland,
> Schlechte Nachrichten die Jungs von Nicolai haben es verbockt sie haben meine bestellten L Rahmen in M und 650B gefertigt.
> ...



Musst halt doch liten! ;-)  Vielleicht konnte der Mitarbeiter schweissen, aber mit dem lesen haperts!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2014)

...Ich weis garnicht, was ihr wollt, wenn man einen Rahmen für 3 Mille kauft kann man halt nicht Topservice erwarten.
Jetzt mal im ernst: Wenn ich mir die Geschichte von Steven und jetzt die vom Red anschaue kommt bei mir ein bischen der Eindruck hoch:
Wir sind Nicolai und der Kunde geht uns am Arsch vorbei!
Bei den Preisen so eine logistische Meisterleistung verlangt Respekt.
Wie sind die dann eigentlich zu einem Liefertermin in KW2 gekommen? Prüfen die nicht einmal die Bstellung sondern schicken gerade den Rahmen raus, der den Kartons am nächsten liegt? 
Kaaf der des Lideville oder an Fanes und posd amol  die Gschichd im Niggolai Fanboy Thread.


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die Sache stornieren. Die Rahmen sind wahrscheinlich deshalb so teuer weil sie ihre logistischen Fehler mit mitfinanzieren müssen


----------



## gandi85 (16. Januar 2014)

oh man, was eine scheiße...
frag doch mal deinen nachbarn ob er was für dich hat


----------



## folienmaster (16. Januar 2014)

Die von Nicolausi hätten ja noch eins drauflegen können -> 29er und Sitzrohr XL damit der Roland ne Leiter braucht!


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2014)

ohne worte


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2014)

werd morgen klumpentour fohren , falls aner mitwill soll bescheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

Das ist die Mail von Nicolai.
Also das ist schon so doof das es schon wieder gut ist 
Ich hab mir ja Gott sei dank ein Liteville Shirt gekauft

*Leider wurde der Rahmen 21529 in Größe M und 27,5" gebaut. 

Dieser und 21528 wurden leider nicht mehr in unserer Änderungsprozdur berücksichtigt. 

Ich kann dir leider nur anbieten diese Rahmen neu zu bauen. Dann wären sie bis KW 13 fertig. 

Ich weiß das ist richtiger Mist aber lässt sich momentan nicht ändern. 

Was machen wir? 

Gruß 

Vincent *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2014)

kauf der a Lv 601, und holls der am besten direkt ab, da kannst nix falsch machen. wo isn der laden??


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> kauf der a Lv 601, und holls der am besten direkt ab, da kannst nix falsch machen. wo isn der laden??


395 KM entfernt


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2014)

ach bei die ösen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist die Mail von Nicolai.
> Also das ist schon so doof das es schon wieder gut ist
> Ich hab mir ja Gott sei dank ein Liteville Shirt gekauft
> 
> ...



In anbetracht das wir erst KW 2,5 haben keine gutes Angebot 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Januar 2014)

Heilandsack....
Do hauts die Frösch vom Weiher naus...

Bringt mich von der Idee, mir doch irgendwann mal a N zu kaufen, extrem weit weg
Aber a LV is noch weiter weg

Na dann auf Roland, auf was wartest denn?... nei ins Auto und los gehts. 395km San doch a katzensprung


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Januar 2014)

Oder Pitch fahren und glücklich sein 

Häddst dei Helius doch net glei verkaafn solln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Oder Pitch fahren und glücklich sein
> 
> Häddst dei Helius doch net glei verkaafn solln.



Na des Helius hätte ich auch so schnell wie möglich an den Mann gebracht. Wenn alle merken das es bald keine vernünftigen Federgobln mehr dafür gibt, wärs nur noch schwer loszubringen. Der RolandWC mußte ja unbedingt eins mit Kindersteuerrohr kaufen...tsss

G.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Januar 2014)

Wie schautsn mit samstag mit ner tour aus?
Roland??? Frustbiken??
Kannst dich ja jetzt in RolandHT umnennen. Scheiß auf die Litevills und Nicolais...


----------



## Schoschi (16. Januar 2014)

Oh Mann Roland, 
ich würd nochmal drauf warten. Musst ich ja auch, bei mir lags aber nicht an N sondern an P und der boomenden Autoindustrie.....wennst es dann mal hast liegt ja die ganze Saison noch vor dir...


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2014)

Tja bei Nicolai gibts halt noch echte Qualität aus Deutschland... normalerweise müsste man in so einem Fall sofort mit dem Bau des richtigen Rahmens beginnen. Das könnte man, wenn man wollte, sicherlich sofort einschieben.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh Mann Roland,
> ich würd nochmal drauf warten. Musst ich ja auch, bei mir lags aber nicht an N sondern an P und der boomenden Autoindustrie.....wennst es dann mal hast liegt ja die ganze Saison noch vor dir...


...der ewig Gestrige!
Und wall jedn Dooch so a Dummer aufsteht der brav 9564 Monate wartet müssns nix ändern.
Ich glab fürn Schoschi brauch mer amol an Exorzisdn, sonsd wärd des nix mehr!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tja bei Nicolai gibts halt noch echte Qualität aus Deutschland... normalerweise müsste man in so einem Fall sofort mit dem Bau des richtigen Rahmens beginnen. Das könnte man, wenn man wollte, sicherlich sofort einschieben.



Ganz auch meine Meinung.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tja bei Nicolai gibts halt noch echte Qualität aus Deutschland... normalerweise müsste man in so einem Fall sofort mit dem Bau des richtigen Rahmens beginnen. Das könnte man, wenn man wollte, sicherlich sofort einschieben.





Schoschi schrieb:


> Oh Mann Roland,
> ich würd nochmal drauf warten. Musst ich ja auch, bei mir lags aber nicht an N sondern an P und der boomenden Autoindustrie.....wennst es dann mal hast liegt ja die ganze Saison noch vor dir...



Keinen Bock mehr auf deutsche Wertarbeit, ich kauf mir jetzt einen Taiwan Rahmen.


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

Meine sitzrohr gussets sind beide verbogen. Tät mich interessieren wie und wann das passiert ist... Am liebsten würd den schrott wegflexen. 

@RolandMC kauf dir das 601, sieht noch dazu besser aus....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2014)

Hier RolandON, zur Aufheiterung ein kleines Fahrtechnikvideo...

[VIDEO=33488]Harzbäche - lasse reinbölln [/VIDEO]

Hmmh...scheint net zu funktionieren, ähnlich wie das Bestellen bei Nicolai...das neue Forum ist auch nimmer das was es mal war 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/33488


G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Meine sitzrohr gussets sind beide verbogen. Tät mich interessieren wie und wann das passiert ist... Am liebsten würd den schrott wegflexen.
> 
> @RolandMC kauf dir das 601, sieht noch dazu besser aus....


Tolle Sache, hät mich auch mal interessiert. Mal schauen was es gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

Gibts ein 601 in spezial geo? 

Kauf dir fei net (wieder) so a cc kistn


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts ein 601 in spezial geo?
> 
> Kauf dir fei net (wieder) so a cc kistn


Ja mit standardmäßig 3 Kilometer langen kettenstreben


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2014)

Sven wennst net bald aufhörst lass ich dir die Luft aus deiner SoloAir.


----------



## gandi85 (16. Januar 2014)

die längsten kettenstreben hab immer noch 
wehe den titel macht mir einer streitig...


----------



## rebirth (16. Januar 2014)

@RolandMC http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-custom_parts

*Reduzierhülse! Brauchbar  *

http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-custom_parts


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2014)

....und hier die nächste Horror Nachricht
http://wap.bild.de/bild/json.bild.de/servlet/json/wap/34262514/3.html?emvAD=360x615


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

@lowfat alles gute zum B-Day


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Januar 2014)

[quot1e="xTr3Me, post: 11665558, member: 182823"]Sven wennst net bald aufhörst lass ich dir die Luft aus deiner SoloAir. [/quote]

Is doch bloß Spaß


----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....und hier die nächste Horror Nachricht
> http://wap.bild.de/bild/json.bild.de/servlet/json/wap/34262514/3.html?emvAD=360x615


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @lowfat alles gute zum B-Day


danke, aber ich muss noch 4 Monate warten
edit: anderer Martin


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ....und hier die nächste Horror Nachricht
> http://wap.bild.de/bild/json.bild.de/servlet/json/wap/34262514/3.html?emvAD=360x615


Sollten wir uns fürs alter vormerken.


----------



## Blennie (17. Januar 2014)

Zitat :Ich hab mir ja Gott sei dank ein Liteville Shirt gekauft

Roland, schnapp dir die 6machine !!! Passend zum Shirt, du wirst es nicht bereuen!!! 
Bin seit ich sie hab, kein einziges mal mehr aufm 301 er gesessen, genau, wie es mit s prophezeit hat!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

hab mir gerade ein Vertrider Video angesehen und habe gedacht, das kannst du nicht mal mit dem 601 was die mit einem 301 fahren. Dann würde ein 301 auch reichen, jetzt kommst du und haust wieder meinen ganzen Plan durcheinander.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2014)

Der KäptnFr rührt wohl sein 601 laut Liteville Forum auch nicht mehr an. Dafür fährt er vorne 29" und Luftgabel


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

Der Käptn fährt schon immer Luftgabeln, der braucht keine Stahl (Titan)federn um gut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt ein Jahr lang ein 301 er ( Harald) mit vorne 150 und hinten 140 Federwech gefahren und war voll auf damit zufrieden. Nun bin i aber mehr in das Endurogehopse eingestiegen und da ist man mit dem 601 er ( Phillipp) einfach besser aufgehoben... eine gute Wahl ist auch das 301 er mit 160 Federwech und vorne 27.5 LR


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt ein Jahr lang ein 301 er ( Harald) mit vorne 150 und hinten 140 Federwech gefahren und war voll auf damit zufrieden. Nun bin i aber mehr in das Endurogehopse eingestiegen und da ist man mit dem 601 er ( Phillipp) einfach besser aufgehoben... eine gute Wahl ist auch das 301 er mit 160 Federwech und vorne 27.5 LR


27,5 gibts noch keine gescheiten Gabel und Reifen, Stahl/Baron. Bin schon lange keine 190mm Federweg mehr gefahren. Mal sehen was der Tag so bringt.


----------



## S P (17. Januar 2014)

Bleib beim Bagger. Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

Mal HT ist schon O.K. auf die Dauer ists mir zu hart. Bin da nur ein Weichei.


----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal HT ist schon O.K. auf die Dauer ists mir zu hart. Bin da nur ein Weichei.


dann verkaufs mir


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

immer der einheitsbrei 
kauf dir doch mal was von ner anderen marke. Das banshee ist doch geil. Yeti baut auch geile dinger und das Transition würd ich ned abschreiben.

Ich will morgen unbedingt fahren. Kondition am Boden und Stützräder sind montiert. 
Geht was zam???


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

Wär dabei. Julian und alex bestimmt auch.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

wo, wann?


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> danke, aber ich muss noch 4 Monate warten
> edit: anderer Martin



Hm? Shit  "der andere" is der schrati?


----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hm? Shit  "der andere" is der schrati?


genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

Aaaahhh allright. Ohne bild is schwer mit nachnamen.  Bist du der s..bach?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> dann verkaufs mir


Du zahlst zu wenig.oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2014)

Morgen wäre ich evtl. auch bei ner Runde dabei. Schreibt mal wann/wo ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

gute frage...

und jetzt nochma, diesmal richtig: @bike_schrat alles gute zum B-Day =D


----------



## fusion4life (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> nach 5 Monaten heute diese Nachricht bekommen:
> 
> Hallo Roland,
> Schlechte Nachrichten die Jungs von Nicolai haben es verbockt sie haben meine bestellten L Rahmen in M und 650B gefertigt.
> ...


storniers,da sparst dir wenigstens a haufen geld ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2014)

Manchmal ist Vorfreude die größte Freude.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

@xTr3Me : ne idee, was wir fahren könnten?
@RolandMC: keine lust morgen? evtl. mal wieder um unseren Heimatberg rum???


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @xTr3Me : ne idee, was wir fahren könnten?
> @RolandMC: keine lust morgen? evtl. mal wieder um unseren Heimatberg rum???


Doch grosse Lust sogar.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

wir können auch was anderes fahrn, mir wurscht. war scho lang nimma daham unterwegs. Bin Ortsmäßig und Uhrzeittechnisch flexibel. von mir aus auch was in der fränkischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

also doch jungfernfahrt morgen???


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wir können auch was anderes fahrn, mir wurscht. war scho lang nimma daham unterwegs. Bin Ortsmäßig und Uhrzeittechnisch flexibel. von mir aus auch was in der fränkischen.


Dann wäre mir eigentlich Gössweinstein/unten im Tal Parkplatz am liebsten. So um die Mittagszeit damit du auch ausgeschlafen hast.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Kannst du mal die komische rotscharze Plane wegnehmen, damit man besser sieht was in der Schachtel ist 

G.


----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2014)

was für einer?


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, werds kurz klären, denk aber das wäre top. Gößweinstein unten im Tal heißt dann behringersmühle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ja, werds kurz klären, denk aber das wäre top. Gößweinstein unten im Tal heißt dann behringersmühle, oder?


Ja fiel mir gerade nur nicht ein.
ich werd langsam blöd!! Edit pia sagt, ich bin schon blöd...


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

Wird erst morgen gelüftet. hat er von seinem nachbarn von yt abgschaut


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst du mal die komische rotscharze Plane wegnehmen, damit man besser sieht was in der Schachtel ist
> 
> G.


Ein Kenner sieht es auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

ist ein 6er, oder...


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ist ein 6er, oder...


warm


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

wie?? warm??? ein 3er ists ned, du kaufst doch ka 9er, oder???


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wird erst morgen gelüftet. hat er von seinem nachbarn von yt abgschaut



So wirds sein. Er wird der vierte Mann sein der noch fehlt und hat heut schonmal sein YT bekommen 

G.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

Endlich ein racer bei yt. das Volk jubelt...

Oder ist des shirt a blöff???


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

601 von breitengüssbach oder


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> 601 von breitengüssbach oder


Der Kandidat hat 80 Punkte die letzten wären fürs MK3 gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

gewinner bin ich, und gleich wieder verlierer, muss den steve a bier ausgeben


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 80 Punkte die letzten wären fürs MK3 gewesen.


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

sehr schön red, also schnell aufbaua, kannst heut nacht überhaupt schlafen


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> sehr schön red, also schnell aufbaua, kannst heut nacht überhaupt schlafen


eigentlich nicht...wird a lange nacht werden! will ja morgen schließlich fahren.


----------



## folienmaster (17. Januar 2014)

Die Delle hast aber diesmal schon beim Transport reingemacht!? 
Oder schiebst es wieder auf einen Mitfahrer!!!!! 

Do kann ich dann auch mal ein leidville probefahren.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

Dann hast ja jetzt nen vivid über????

Welche Zeit stellst dir denn morgen.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 80 Punkte die letzten wären fürs MK3 gewesen.



Schöner Rahmen 

Dämpfer paßt auch gut zum Rahmen...haben beide was von einer Coladose 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Dann hast ja jetzt nen vivid über????
> 
> Welche Zeit stellst dir denn morgen.


Vivid steht zum Verkauf. Dachte so um 12.00 Uhr rum.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Die Delle hast aber diesmal schon beim Transport reingemacht!?
> Oder schiebst es wieder auf einen Mitfahrer!!!!!
> 
> Do kann ich dann auch mal ein leidville probefahren.


Ich fahr nur noch alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vivid steht zum Verkauf. Dachte so um 12.00 Uhr rum.



Warum willst du ihn genau um 12 Uhr rum verkaufen???

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen
> 
> Dämpfer paßt auch gut zum Rahmen...haben beide was von einer Coladose
> 
> G.


Stimmiges Konzept, werd mal bei Cola nachfragen ob die was dazu zahlen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum willst du ihn genau um 12 Uhr rum verkaufen???
> 
> G.


das hat was mit meinem Glauben zu tun.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Januar 2014)

alles klar, 12 uhr passt.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. Januar 2014)

Ich muss heute Abend auch noch was ausbrüten, wenn ich damit bis morgen fertig werde, bin ich bei der Entjungfernfahrt morgen auch dabei!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> alles klar, 12 uhr passt.



Ah du kaufst den Dämpfer.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Abend auch noch was ausbrüten, wenn ich damit bis morgen fertig werde, bin ich bei der Entjungfernfahrt morgen auch dabei!



Gib gas 

@alex220 @julian1987 gelesen?


----------



## KäptnFR (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 80 Punkte die letzten wären fürs MK3 gewesen.



Hey Roli, hat aber lange gedauert ehe sich der Kreis nun endlich geschlossen hat...


----------



## Cellini (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht...wird a lange nacht werden! will ja morgen schließlich fahren.



Glückwunsch! Schaffst locker bis morgen. Hab meines "damals" auch am Abend vor der Abfahrt zum Gardasee zusammengebaut


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hey Roli, hat aber lange gedauert ehe sich der Kreis nun endlich geschlossen hat...


geile Sache ich konnte es nicht länger verheimlichen ja ich bin ein Fanboy.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

Cellini schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Schaffst locker bis morgen. Hab meines "damals" auch am Abend vor der Abfahrt zum Gardasee zusammengebaut



ja bin gerade dabei, in Moment ist noch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vivid steht zum Verkauf. Dachte so um 12.00 Uhr rum.



is mir zu späht, werd scho um 1100uhr starten richt rabenstein ab behringm


----------



## Axalp (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 80 Punkte die letzten wären fürs MK3 gewesen.



Lieber Roland! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ... Vivid Air! Besser geht nur CCDB Air, aber ich hab' nix gesagt


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. Januar 2014)

Ich geb schon alles... wo issn edz mei Dämpfer hin???


----------



## rebirth (17. Januar 2014)

Weg. Spart gewicht 

@RolandMC wo genau is der treffpunkt? Bin ohne navi a depp ^^


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur noch alleine.





KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hey Roli, hat aber lange gedauert ehe sich der Kreis nun endlich geschlossen hat...


......der Teufelskreis!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusion4life (17. Januar 2014)

also ich erkenn einen vivid air :-D


----------



## OldSchool (17. Januar 2014)

Bravo Roland jetzt hast du jahrelang gegen Liteville gewettert, die Touren waren teilweise nicht mehr aus zuhalten wegen des Geschimpfens, aber offensichtlich ist deine Widerstandskraft erlahmt. Dazu die lange Bikepause und schon wars passiert. Ein Liteville ist im Haus.

Viel Spaß damit.

Bin vielleicht am Sonntag bei einer Tour dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bravo Roland jetzt hast du jahrelang gegen Liteville gewettert, die Touren waren teilweise nicht mehr aus zuhalten wegen des Geschimpfens, aber offensichtlich ist deine Widerstandskraft erlahmt. Dazu die lange Bikepause und schon wars passiert. Ein Liteville ist im Haus.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Bin vielleicht am Sonntag bei einer Tour dabei.



Ja, vielen dank das kannst du laut sagen. Ich habe mich jahrelang standhaft gewehrt, bin kurz eingebrochen, aber ich kam zurück. Jetzt ist es zum zweiten male geschehen, aber das ist nun mein letztes Bike für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Weg. Spart gewicht
> 
> @RolandMC wo genau is der treffpunkt? Bin ohne navi a depp ^^



Nur ohne Navi
Der Treffpunkt, EBS Richtung Pottenstein in Behringersmühle die zweite links dann die nächste rechts über eine Brücke mit blauem Geländer, dahinter ist der Parkplatz.


----------



## microbat (18. Januar 2014)

49.78244°N 11.33439°E

viele Späße


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2014)

Danke, bis nachher


----------



## Blennie (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, vielen dank das kannst du laut sagen. Ich habe mich jahrelang standhaft gewehrt, bin kurz eingebrochen, aber ich kam zurück. Jetzt ist es zum zweiten male geschehen, aber das ist nun mein letztes Bike für die nächsten Jahre.


OH!!!! Glückwunsch zum 601 !!!
Du wirst es nicht bereuen!!!! Da bin ich mir sicher! Wenn ich aus Teneriffa wieder da bin machma eine 601 er Zwillingsausfahrt, ja??? Wie heißt es denn??? 
Allzeit gute Fahrt mit deiner 6machine!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> OH!!!! Glückwunsch zum 601 !!!
> Du wirst es nicht bereuen!!!! Da bin ich mir sicher! Wenn ich aus Teneriffa wieder da bin machma eine 601 er Zwillingsausfahrt, ja??? Wie heißt es denn???
> Allzeit gute Fahrt mit deiner 6machine!!!


Mach mer eine Marken reine Ausfahrt ohne Nicolai und so. 
Jetzt gehts zur ersten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (18. Januar 2014)

Schõn, was wiegt es?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Schõn, was wiegt es?


Mit Baron so 14,8 wies da steht.


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2014)

Was? Nur 1kg weniger als mein HT? So ein scheişš


----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2014)

> Wenn ich aus Teneriffa wieder da bin



Uihh, wann bist du denn dort. Ich bin Ende Februar auch da.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, vielen dank das kannst du laut sagen. Ich habe mich jahrelang standhaft gewehrt, bin kurz eingebrochen, aber ich kam zurück. Jetzt ist es zum zweiten male geschehen, aber das ist nun mein letztes Bike für die nächsten Jahre.



Wers glaubt... 

Oder wie lang dauert bei dir noch gleich ein Jahr???
30 tage




Übrigens, scheener Vivid Air... 


Heit ka zeit, wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## Blennie (18. Januar 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Uihh, wann bist du denn dort. Ich bin Ende Februar auch da.


Morgen gehts los ... eine Woche Enduro Trails rocken mit der Bike Station dort .... freu mich schon wie verrückt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (18. Januar 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Morgen gehts los ... eine Woche Enduro Trails rocken mit der Bike Station dort .... freu mich schon wie verrückt!!!!


Viel Spaß
Vielleicht triffst Du einen Bekannten von mir aus Hannover dort. Der hatte sich auch überlegt, dort mitzufahren.
Und grüß den Ralf von mir - oder fahrt ihr mit einer anderen Bike Station?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


>



Und wie ging die Mühle???

G.


----------



## lowfat (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


Du wirst bald auch Kerzen vor dem Schrein anzünden


----------



## Blennie (18. Januar 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> Vielleicht triffst Du einen Bekannten von mir aus Hannover dort. Der hatte sich auch überlegt, dort mitzufahren.
> Und grüß den Ralf von mir - oder fahrt ihr mit einer anderen Bike Station?


Wir sind beim Ralf!!! Ich kenn den einen Guide vom Ralf persönlich, der sucht uns die Schmankerl dort raus! FREU! ok, ich werd mal Ausschau halten nach einem Hannoveraner.. der hat vier Beine, oder?


----------



## Blennie (18. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Du wirst bald auch Kerzen vor dem Schrein anzünden


... und aus dem JUHUUUJUHHH -Schrein nimmer rauskommen


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wie ging die Mühle???
> 
> G.


Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen hab noch die  rosarote Brille auf. Sag ma mal so, die Tour war geil. Dreh morgen noch mal eine Runde vielleicht kann ich dann mehr sagen.
Aber eins vorweg, Nicolai ist ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe ich bin keinem zu nahe getreten. Grins....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2014)

Na, dann gibts ja jetzt keine Ausreden mehr 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, dann gibts ja jetzt keine Ausreden mehr
> 
> G.


Oh.. Scheiss.... Das hatte ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh.. Scheiss.... Das hatte ich nicht bedacht.



Jaja, hast erst nach dem Lesen wieder mal gesehen was du geschrieben hast 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

Hey Sven!, Was gefällt dir an dem Beitrag vom LVJörg???


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey Sven!, Was gefällt dir an dem Beitrag vom LVJörg???



Er stimmt mir nur zu, damit ich ihm wieder neue Bikeboulder zeig 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Er stimmt mir nur zu, damit ich ihm wieder neue Bikeboulder zeig
> 
> G.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Januar 2014)

Hihi, jaa so ungefähr...
Bikeboulder
Mei ich vermiss des scho... Werd Zeit, dass wieder Sommer wird 

Ausserdem bin ich da voll dem Jörg seiner Meinung


----------



## fusion4life (18. Januar 2014)

naja im sommer reden wir weiter @RolandMC, wahrscheinlich hast des 601 da scho nimmer :-D


----------



## alex220 (19. Januar 2014)

fusion4life schrieb:


> naja im sommer reden wir weiter



Wieso befürchte ich das uns der Winter noch heftig bevor steht ?



Gesendet mit Buschtrommel


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2014)

fusion4life schrieb:


> naja im sommer reden wir weiter @RolandMC, wahrscheinlich hast des 601 da scho nimmer :-D


Du schreibst im Moment nicht viel, kannst du das noch ausbauen?


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Januar 2014)

So nach Rolands erstem 601-er Wochenende muss ich mir mal ein paar Sachen von der Seele schreiben:
*Für Roland! !:*
_Nachdem ich das Bild mit dem Litevillekarton gesehen habe gingen mir viele Sachen durch den Kopf!
Da waren Wut, Angst,Trauer,Ungläubigkeit,Verzweiflung und Entsetzen.
Spontan wollte ich Roland hier, auf Faccebook und Whats Up blockieren um nichts mehr mit ihm zu tun zu haben.
Im Handy hatte ich bereits seine Nummern gelöscht. Beim Löschen aller Bilder mit ihm auf meinem PC fand ich dann das Bild von uns beiden, als wir im bayerischen Wald dem Verdurstungstod nahe waren._



_Nun wurde es mir klar!
Eine wahre Freundschaft zeigt sich nicht wenn die Sonne scheint, sondern wenn der Himmel schwarz ist und es scheinbar keine Hoffnung mehr gibt.
So werde ich dir Roland auch in dieser schwierigsten Situation deines Lebens festentschlossen an der Seite stehen!
Wir werden diese Krise gemeinsam bewältigen oder zusammen zu Grunde gehen!!
Dein Freund Bernd!_


----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So nach Rolands erstem 601-er Wochenende muss ich mir mal ein paar Sachen von der Seele schreiben:
> *Für Roland! !:*
> _Nachdem ich das Bild mit dem Litevillekarton gesehen habe gingen mir viele Sachen durch den Kopf!
> Da waren Wut, Angst,Trauer,Ungläubigkeit,Verzweiflung und Entsetzen.
> ...



@Bernd ich wusste es schon immer, du bist einfach ein super Typ, der in allen Lebenslagen, auch wenn sie noch so hart sind, zu einem steht.
Dafür danke ich dir.

p.s. Ja, wir waren damals dem Tod näher als dem Leben.


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> So nach Rolands erstem 601-er Wochenende muss ich mir mal ein paar Sachen von der Seele schreiben:
> *Für Roland! !:*
> _Nachdem ich das Bild mit dem Litevillekarton gesehen habe gingen mir viele Sachen durch den Kopf!
> Da waren Wut, Angst,Trauer,Ungläubigkeit,Verzweiflung und Entsetzen.
> ...



bernd, was hast den du geraucht


----------



## gandi85 (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## xTr3Me (19. Januar 2014)

Bernd hat noch sichtbar Schwierigkeiten bei der Verarbeitung des 601er-Schocks.


----------



## rebirth (19. Januar 2014)

tja:


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2014)

Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Aber Roland, lass des fei net der Pia lesen, so an Liebesbrief hast du garantiert noch nie geschrieben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Aber Roland, lass des fei net der Pia lesen, so an Liebesbrief hast du garantiert noch nie geschrieben.....


Als ich geheiratet habe, gab es die deutsche Schrift noch nicht.


----------



## Axalp (20. Januar 2014)

Bewegende Worte.

Alledings zeigt die Geschichte, dass die Halbwertszeit von Bernd's und Roland's gegenseitiger Sympathie genauso lange ist, wie die Halbwertszeit von Rolands aktuellem Bike!


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Januar 2014)

Roland kauft sich demnächst ein bestimmtes Cube..


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, das neue Felsdropper in rostbraun


----------



## stroker (20. Januar 2014)

das is nicht rostbraun - das sind selbstgelötete Kupferrohre ausm Heizungsfachhandel. Roland: das schaffst Du!


----------



## folienmaster (20. Januar 2014)

Ich geb ein paar Winkel und 2m Leitung dazu! 
Muss bloss mal im Keller wühlen.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2014)

das ist nicht rostbraun, sondern goldbraun. AAber es sieht echt aus wie selbstgelötet. Heutzutage macht man das aus Plastik, also wäre Carbon das naheliegendste.


----------



## lowfat (20. Januar 2014)

Du hast ja sicher noch ein paar Joghurtbecher im Kühlschrank. Leeressen, zusammenkleben - fertig 
So hast Du auch geringere Lieferzeiten als bei Nikolausi


----------



## folienmaster (20. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das ist nicht rostbraun, sondern goldbraun. AAber es sieht echt aus wie selbstgelötet. Heutzutage macht man das aus Plastik, also wäre Carbon das naheliegendste.



An olden Gartenschlauch find ich a nuch!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

Um net ganz im Subberlangsamserbentinenfahren hinterherzuhinken, wurde der Tag heut auch mal ganz fränggisch am Frankenfels genutzt und ausschließlich am einzigen Hügel mit richtigen Serpentinen, wo sich eigentlich fast alle Serpentinen vom Fichtel versammeln rumgehampelt 
Ich darf net soviel von euren Videos angukkn 
Genau das richtige Gelände fürs neue Rad vom RolandLV ...wobei er ja jetzt damit eigentlich ein Visum beantragen müßte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um net ganz im Subberlangsamserbentinenfahren hinterherzuhinken, wurde der Tag heut auch mal ganz fränggisch am Frankenfels genutzt und ausschließlich am einzigen Hügel mit richtigen Serpentinen, wo sich eigentlich fast alle Serpentinen vom Fichtel versammeln rumgehampelt
> Ich darf net soviel von euren Videos angukkn
> Genau das richtige Gelände fürs neue Rad vom RolandLV ...wobei er ja jetzt damit eigentlich ein Visum beantragen müßte...


Hab ich heute auch gemacht, waren zwar nur ca. 10 Stück aber rutschig wie Schmierseife. Schreib mir mal wo ich rechtzeitig ein Visum beantragen kann damit ich im Sommer einmal monatlich in den oberpfälzer Wald kann.


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um net ganz im Subberlangsamserbentinenfahren hinterherzuhinken, wurde der Tag heut auch mal ganz fränggisch am Frankenfels genutzt und ausschließlich am einzigen Hügel mit richtigen Serpentinen, wo sich eigentlich fast alle Serpentinen vom Fichtel versammeln rumgehampelt
> Ich darf net soviel von euren Videos angukkn
> Genau das richtige Gelände fürs neue Rad vom RolandLV ...wobei er ja jetzt damit eigentlich ein Visum beantragen müßte...


Blähungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab ich heute auch gemacht, waren zwar nur ca. 10 Stück aber rutschig wie Schmierseife. Schreib mir mal wo ich rechtzeitig ein Visum beantragen kann damit ich im Sommer einmal monatlich in den oberpfälzer Wald kann.



Das ist ganz einfach. Ein paar Scheine (Währung) an mich direkt vor Ort und ich regel das alles :daumen
Der Frankenfels würd dir besonders gut gefallen, kein Gefahrenpotenztial und dennoch perfekt spaßige mittelanspruchsvolle längere HPB´s möglich.
(Die natürlich nur nach dem strengen Regelwerk des Fichtelgebirges als befahren gelten )
Grip war komischerweise auf den Steinen richtig gut heute....nur die Wurzeln

Kuggst du, mein Hinterrad ist sogar in LV Stellung 








G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Blähungen?



Ne mein Rad hat einfach die Weiterfahrt verweigert

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55170446/FotosBike/Frankenfels/FrankenfelsFB.mp4

Funktiniert ja mal wieder super, das Verlinken Am besten gleich auf Pause drücken und warten bis es geladen ist 

G.


----------



## softlurch (22. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne mein Rad hat einfach die Weiterfahrt verweigert
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55170446/FotosBike/Frankenfels/FrankenfelsFB.mp4
> 
> ...


Sauber abgestellt


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2014)

@IONJörg was habt ihr eigentlich für eine Währung dort droben? Drachmen, lira oder viell.Taler.
Schön eingeparkt, und coole LV Aktion.


----------



## folienmaster (22. Januar 2014)

Des hat irgendwie schon einen Vorteil wenn man so lange Haxen hat! 
Ich glaub der Jörg fährt meist heimlich auf der Oberfränkischen Seite!


----------



## derwaaal (22. Januar 2014)

wo isn des genau? hab beim schnellgugln nur ne Gemeinde in Oberösterreich gfundn


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @IONJörg was habt ihr eigentlich für eine Währung dort droben? Drachmen, lira oder viell.Taler.
> Schön eingeparkt, und coole LV Aktion.


 
Goldmark wären am besten, schaust halt amal. Aber wennst eh erst Sommer kommen willst, hast ja eh schoh wieder ein anderes Rad der wahrscheinlich garnet Visumspflichtig ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2014)

ach mit Nicoblei is der eintritt frei?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> ach mit Nicoblei is der eintritt frei?


 
Natürlich..tss.

@derwels: Hab ich gerade im Nachbarthread geschrieben 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne mein Rad hat einfach die Weiterfahrt verweigert
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55170446/FotosBike/Frankenfels/FrankenfelsFB.mp4
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir das Video bestimmt 10mal angeschaut, aber warum die Kiste hängen geblieben ist hat sich mir nicht erschlossen???
Bärenfalle??? Fichtelgeist??? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video bestimmt 10mal angeschaut, aber warum die Kiste hängen geblieben ist hat sich mir nicht erschlossen???
> Bärenfalle??? Fichtelgeist??? Fragen über Fragen


 
Bin genau über den offenen Mund von einem grauen Granitsteinbeißer gefahren...und der hat dann zugemacht.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Goldmark wären am besten, schaust halt amal. Aber wennst eh erst Sommer kommen willst, hast ja eh schoh wieder ein anderes Rad der wahrscheinlich garnet Visumspflichtig ist.
> 
> G.


Ne, das Bike bleibt für ewig.


----------



## folienmaster (23. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, das Bike bleibt für ewig.



Roland denk dran, is sich auch nur ne Aludose!  Auch wenn da Leiddingens draufsteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (24. Januar 2014)

fährt morgen keiner?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (24. Januar 2014)

...doch, der Gerhardt um 12:30 an der Alten Veste...


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

Und du?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2014)

Wenns nicht regnet werd ich morgen was machen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Januar 2014)

*edit* . . .


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2014)

Fahr heute ab Leutenbach 10.30 Uhr eine Runde.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Januar 2014)

Komme auch zum schneeride


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2014)

Ma schauen ob ich die anfahrt überleb. Mei winterreifen sind der letzte dreck hab ich grad festgestellt...


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Januar 2014)

Ja Roland konnte schon mal die Straße räumen und salzen


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Januar 2014)

Bei der Siffe??
Ihr habt nen Knall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei der Siffe??
> Ihr habt nen Knall


Der einzige der einen Knall hat bist du mein Freund! Denk an gestern
14 KM 500 HM und aufn verbotenen immer wieder schön zu sehen was Reifen trotz diesem Wetter noch für Grip haben. 3 Litevilles und ein Engländer.


----------



## 0815p (26. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der einzige der einen Knall hat bist du mein Freund! Denk an gestern


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir in Kalchi heute die Fangopackung geholt. Sonst ist sonntagnachmittags die Hölle los. Heute wars schön ruhig


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich hab mir in Kalchi heute die Fangopackung geholt. Sonst ist sonntagnachmittags die Hölle los. Heute wars schön ruhig


Bei uns wars nicht dreckig, die Schneedecke war so dick das vom siff am Boden nichts durchkam.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Januar 2014)

Schön wars, das erste schlammfreie Wochenende dieses Jahr.


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2014)

Ja. Waren überragende Verhältnisse 

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/2j/o9/2jo9x3di5b7z/large_IMAG0350.jpg?0

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/xe/in/xeinfw4vben3/large_IMAG0351.jpg?0


----------



## gandi85 (26. Januar 2014)

ja krass, wieviel schnee in der heimat liegt. Hier in erlangen hälts sich eigentlich im Rahmen...


----------



## Cellini (26. Januar 2014)

Jo, lag aweng Schnee...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2014)

coole Sache endlich wieder mal Bilder War wirklich nicht schlimm heute, nach 3 Stunden wurds a bisserl feucht untenrum aber sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## derwaaal (26. Januar 2014)

@Stevie: warst Du heut in Leutenbach?


----------



## rehhofer (26. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich hab mir in Kalchi heute die Fangopackung geholt. Sonst ist sonntagnachmittags die Hölle los. Heute wars schön ruhig


 Status Buck: Mehr als zu einer Antriebsverschleißeinheit hat's heute auch nicht gereicht.


----------



## lowfat (26. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> coole Sache endlich wieder mal Bilder War wirklich nicht schlimm heute, nach 3 Stunden wurds a bisserl feucht untenrum aber sonst.


wow. in Leutenbach liegt viel mehr Schnee. Sehr fein. Da muss ich mal mit dem Zipfelbob anrücken! (dem männlichsten aller Sportgeräte...)


----------



## rebirth (26. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @Stevie: warst Du heut in Leutenbach?



ja. du?


----------



## derwaaal (27. Januar 2014)

ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> ja. du?





derwaaal schrieb:


> ich net


----------



## rebirth (27. Januar 2014)

@peter metz kannst du nen (alu)bash auf der arbeit weng runter drehen? Finde absolut keinen passenden...


----------



## matzescott (27. Januar 2014)

Könnt ich auch. Fahr jeden Tag bei dir vorbei

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## rebirth (28. Januar 2014)

Cool, dann muss ich ma anhalter mäßig auf der strasse stehn


----------



## Saddamchen (28. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @peter metz kannst du nen (alu)bash auf der arbeit weng runter drehen? Finde absolut keinen passenden...


Hä????? Hast doch auch nen Standard Lochkreis oder ? Wo ist denn da ein Problem ?


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2014)

Es gibt keinen 30er bash. So einen bräucht ich bzw. hätt ich gern damit er bündig mit dem kettenblatt abschließt. Aktuell fahr ich nen 34er bash und ein 36er blatt.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Januar 2014)

Willst du vorne auf ein 30er Blatt runter? Oder ist das ein 1x10 Versuch?


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2014)

Ne, auf 32.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab den Raceface Bashguard Light für 32 Zähne und der steht jetzt nicht übermäßig über. Ich kann daheim gerne auch mal nachmessen wie viel der übersteht.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ne, auf 32.


Bisserle Nightriden heute?Ab. L oder fränkische?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2014)

Ich frag ma ob ich darf


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2014)

ja wäre cool dann steck ich meine Lampe ein.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2014)

Wann willst denn?

 @ rest: Kommst sonst moch jemand mit


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2014)

18.00 Uhr Leutenbach Nightride.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2014)

geilster Nightride seit langem, heute sogar im Wald verirrt mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken. Diese Waldarbeiter haben den ganzen Wald gerodet und die Bäume kreuz und quer liegen lassen. Es war kein Weg usw. mehr zu sehen. Wir sind so lange über Bäume geklettert bis wir nicht mehr wussten in welche Richtung weiter. Smartphone sei dank sind wir dann wieder auf unserem alten Weg gelandet. Die geschlossene Schneedecke hat Grip wie Sau auch bergauf


----------



## alex220 (29. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> geilster Nightride seit langem, heute sogar im Wald verirrt mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken. Diese Waldarbeiter haben den ganzen Wald gerodet und die Bäume kreuz und quer liegen lassen. Es war kein Weg usw. mehr zu sehen. Wir sind so lange über Bäume geklettert bis wir nicht mehr wussten in welche Richtung weiter. Smartphone sei dank sind wir dann wieder auf unserem alten Weg gelandet. Die geschlossene Schneedecke hat Grip wie Sau auch bergauf



Wieso erinnert mich das an einen Tag mir dir?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Wieso erinnert mich das an einen Tag mir dir?


 Ja, irgendwie schon.


----------



## gandi85 (29. Januar 2014)

erabocha dh?? da solls ja wirklich wild aussehen. habs mir immer noch ned angeschaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2014)

Na da werter lieber mit zum Schlittennightride heut gekommen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Januar 2014)

Der erabach dh is ne waldautobahn im vergleich zu dem was wir heute erlebt ham  - war echt net so doll zu fahren aber spaß hats trotzdem gemacht und kondi gibts vom gefühl danach her auch.


----------



## lowfat (30. Januar 2014)

falls jemand Probleme mit dem Grip seines Baron hat: http://www.reichelt.de/KFZ-Zubehoer...CLE=140355&GROUPID=6023&artnr=WEICON+GRIP+200


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2014)

Was es alles gibt


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na da werter lieber mit zum Schlittennightride heut gekommen
> 
> G.


Das nächste mal, hab aber leider keinen Bob, nur den Zipfel.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2014)

werd morgn um 13.30uhr matterhparke fohrn


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Januar 2014)

Ich will aa...

Kann aber net, hab die Seuche


----------



## folienmaster (30. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich will aa...
> 
> Kann aber net, hab die Seuche



Na dann gute Besserung!!!

Ich habe momentan auch eine Seuche, aber nur ne Umbauseuche! 

Kleinholz machen, Teppich rausrupfen, Tapeten entfernen usw. :-(

Fast eine Kernsanierung!  Hoffentlich kann ich mal ne kleine Hausrunde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt
> 
> Das nächste mal, hab aber leider keinen Bob, nur den Zipfel.


 
Naja, dann stzte dich halt nur auf den Hintern zum Rutschen...den Rest haste ja zum Festhalten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> falls jemand Probleme mit dem Grip seines Baron hat: http://www.reichelt.de/KFZ-Zubehoer/WEICON-GRIP-200/3/index.html?&ACTION=3&LA=0&ARTICLE=140355&GROUPID=6023&artnr=WEICON GRIP 200


 
Endlich kennen wir Wolfis Langsamfahrgeheimnis 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, dann stzte dich halt nur auf den Hintern zum Rutschen...den Rest haste ja zum Festhalten
> 
> G.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Endlich kennen wir Wolfis Langsamfahrgeheimnis
> 
> G.


ich glaub ehr es liegt an der Kondi, bei dem langsamen gestochere ruht er sich aus.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Endlich kennen wir Wolfis Langsamfahrgeheimnis
> 
> G.


Einmal, wenn man das Spray nicht dabei hat, passiert gleich so was. Mein schöner Spiegel ist ab. 






Das ging beides noch ganz gut …

  

Hier war dann leider Schluss. Hab mich gegen die Variante dicker Baum entschieden und lieber den  Abgrund als Notausgang genommen.  Im Nachhinein würde ich meinen, eine gute Entscheidung.  Besser Spiegel ab als Schlüsselbein durch. 

 

Als es mich dann noch ordentlich an der Gabelkratzerkante abgeledert hat, bin ich über die Straße heim gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2014)

Die Gabelkratzerkante mit dem Rad ich glaub du musst mal wieder woanders fahren. Versuch doch einfach mal den Brotzeittrail mit dem Rad.


----------



## S P (30. Januar 2014)

Und das ganze mit dem Rad     
Foto 2 und 3 kann ich zuordnen, aber 1 und 4 nicht.

Dir fehlt eindeutig noch ein trailiges Rennrad.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Und das ganze mit dem Rad
> Foto 2 und 3 kann ich zuordnen, aber 1 und 4 nicht.


 
Und du willst einheimischer sein...tsss
Also wenn ich mich net täusche kann sogar ich Foto 4 zuordnen und Foto 1 wird wohl links neben Foto 4 entstanden sein 

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (30. Januar 2014)

Nummer 1 ist auch sehr schwierig.  Jörg hat es aber trotzdem verstanden. 
Das 4 ist oberhalb von Mittelerde, die rechte Abfahrt. Hinter mir geht es hoch, an dem immer weiter aufklaffenden Spalt vorbei, zur 2. Steilabfahrt – die, die keiner so recht mag.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2014)

2 - 4 erkenne ja sogar ich, dabei war ich dieses Jahr noch nie dort  Die Abfahrt im 4. Bild runter, unten links, dann geht's im wesentlichen zum Parkplatz mit dem Sendemast oberhalb Wendelstein.

@S_P: ist dein Pitch eigentlich ein M oder L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Januar 2014)

also ich seh bild 1, 2, 3 und 4. 1 ist bei mir neben 2. 2 ist neben 3 und 3 kommt gleich vor 4. Quasi sind bei mir alle baierernander 

@RolandMC https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mm7c0nv1bzfln6d/rBcE4CP235

Kennt sich jemand mit Dropbox aus? Wieso verändert sich beim hochladen die Qualli des videos?


----------



## softlurch (31. Januar 2014)

OT: habe ich bei jüngsten uploads auch festgestellt. 

Vielleicht sind die Freunde aus der neuen Welt zu geizig bei der Bandbreite, die sie für die Umleitung über deren Behörde für internationale Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## S P (31. Januar 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @S_P: ist dein Pitch eigentlich ein M oder L?



Ein M


----------



## lowfat (31. Januar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einmal, wenn man das Spray nicht dabei hat, passiert gleich so was. Mein schöner Spiegel ist ab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270480



Ich bestell die Woche noch was bei Reichelt. Soll ich Dir ein Spray mit in den Einkaufswagen legen?
Lass uns mal eine STB-Runde mit Stadträdern machen. Das wird bestimmt ein mordsspaß


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mm7c0nv1bzfln6d/rBcE4CP235
> 
> Kennt sich jemand mit Dropbox aus? Wieso verändert sich beim hochladen die Qualli des videos?



Ja die Popelgesichter konvertieren das in eine sau schlechte Quallität. Egal wie mans hochlädt, selbst wenns schon niedrige Quali ist, dann schaffens die es noch nieriger zu machen 

G.


----------



## rebirth (31. Januar 2014)

Hab den "download" button grfunfen. Dann sieht das video wieder normal aus


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Januar 2014)

http://www.infranken.de/regional/forchheim/Hunde-beissen-Radfahrerin-in-Leutenbach;art216,621805

Leutenbach ist ein gefährliches Pflaster für Radfahrer.. ich weiß schon warum ich Hunde hasse.


----------



## gandi85 (31. Januar 2014)

Wie schauts das wochenende aus?

Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wie schauts das wochenende aus?
> 
> Wetter soll ja gut werden.


 also ich war heut fränkische, bergauf muss mer hal alles schiebn, ausser auf der strass, zu viel schnee u eis und bergab is es stellenweis sogar trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2014)

Das war bestimmt der Schäfer mit seiner Schafherde. Der hatte 2 Hütehund dabei. Hoffentlich haben sich die armen Hunde nichts geholt als sie die Frau bissen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> http://www.infranken.de/regional/forchheim/Hunde-beissen-Radfahrerin-in-Leutenbach;art216,621805
> 
> Leutenbach ist ein gefährliches Pflaster für Radfahrer.. ich weiß schon warum ich Hunde hasse.


Ich hasse Menschen die Hunde hassen.


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2014)

die viecher können meist nix dafür, schuld sen fast immer die besitzer


----------



## RolandMC (31. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> die viecher können meist nix dafür, schuld sen fast immer die besitzer


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Januar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> die viecher können meist nix dafür, schuld sen fast immer die besitzer


Ja da hast wohl recht. 


Problem ist wenn man als Kind mehrmals von Hunden angefallen wurde dann reicht das für das restliche leben..


----------



## gandi85 (31. Januar 2014)

Der will doch nur spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (31. Januar 2014)

Tja einer wollte mal nicht nur spielen.. Ab da an bin ich panisch von jedem Hund der auf mich zukam weggerannt und die natürlich hinterher.. Die wollten dann natürlich nur spielen aber ich hatte dann keinen Bedarf mehr..


----------



## gandi85 (31. Januar 2014)

So gehts dem Andi1 bis heute mit den Mädels


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja da hast wohl recht.
> 
> 
> Problem ist wenn man als Kind mehrmals von Hunden angefallen wurde dann reicht das für das restliche leben..


Hunde erkennen eben den Charakter eines Menschen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> So gehts dem Andi1 bis heute mit den Mädels


Ich glaube eh das er im Moment wieder auf der Flucht ist weil man nichts von ihm hört. Wird doch ein Mädchen nicht seine Unschuld wollen.


----------



## gandi85 (3. Februar 2014)

wie warn eure tour am Sonntag?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2014)

Wie immer gut! Kein Regen oder Schnee 1,5 mal Walberla und 1,5 mal Moritz Abfahrt 13.30 Uhr (Breyer wie immer zu spät).


----------



## rebirth (4. Februar 2014)

@RolandMC was willstn wann machen?


----------



## gandi85 (5. Februar 2014)

hey sven, wir sind ab montag mit meinen Schülern am Ochsenkopf im Schullandheim!!! Meinst da liegt schnee, bzw. kann man da noch skifahren bei der "hitze"???


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey sven, wir sind ab montag mit meinen Schülern am Ochsenkopf im Schullandheim!!! Meinst da liegt schnee, bzw. kann man da noch skifahren bei der "hitze"???


 
Drück mich 

http://bayernwetter.de/

G.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey sven, wir sind ab montag mit meinen Schülern am Ochsenkopf im Schullandheim!!! Meinst da liegt schnee, bzw. kann man da noch skifahren bei der "hitze"???


Oh Gott, Unsere armen Steuergelder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2014)

werd freitags ab matterhornp. ne tour fohren, um 13.30uhr start. gepl. ist blockmeer-brotzeit-höhenweg-pavilion-jagersteig, müsste eigendlich schneefrei sein, die zufahrten sicherlich noch schnee u eis


----------



## dimitu (5. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Einmal, wenn man das Spray nicht dabei hat, passiert gleich so was. Mein schöner Spiegel ist ab.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270480
> 
> ...




Mal ehrlich, mit so einem Teil fährst Du im Wald


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Februar 2014)

dimitu schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mit so einem Teil fährst Du im Wald


Das ist ein Kettler Alurad! Hab extra Shimano XT Bremsen dran gebaut.
Eines der besten Räder überhaupt, vielleicht sogar _das beste Rad der Welt. _


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitags ab matterhornp. ne tour fohren, um 13.30uhr start. gepl. ist blockmeer-brotzeit-höhenweg-pavilion-jagersteig, müsste eigendlich schneefrei sein, die zufahrten sicherlich noch schnee u eis



Ich sag dir bescheid, was nonich genau wie lang ich erban muss...


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2014)

dimitu schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, mit so einem Teil fährst Du im Wald



Der Wolfi fährt wohl den meisten MTBlern mit dem Rad um die Ohren


----------



## RolandMC (5. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitags ab matterhornp. ne tour fohren, um 13.30uhr start. gepl. ist blockmeer-brotzeit-höhenweg-pavilion-jagersteig, müsste eigendlich schneefrei sein, die zufahrten sicherlich noch schnee u eis


Wege gehen schon sehr gut waren heute auf der Trailtour ohne Adlers. unterwegs.


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kettler Alurad! Hab extra Shimano XT Bremsen dran gebaut.
> Eines der besten Räder überhaupt, vielleicht sogar _das beste Rad der Welt. _


Das war Vorlage für Liteville. Liteville hats aber nicht so gut hingekriegt


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitags ab matterhornp. ne tour fohren, um 13.30uhr start. gepl. ist blockmeer-brotzeit-höhenweg-pavilion-jagersteig, müsste eigendlich schneefrei sein, die zufahrten sicherlich noch schnee u eis


Freitag nachmittag Besprechung bis 17:00 Uhr mit meinem Chef


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittag Besprechung bis 17:00 Uhr mit meinem Chef


Der soll halt mitkumma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Der soll halt mitkumma


Wenn er sieht, was wir da treiben, lässt er mich garantiert nicht mehr mitfahren


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wenn er sieht, was wir da treiben, lässt er mich garantiert nicht mehr mitfahren


Hmm des konn natürlich a saa...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das war Vorlage für Liteville. Liteville hats aber nicht so gut hingekriegt


sagt der Cube Fahrer


----------



## stroker (6. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> sagt der Cube Fahrer


 
bei lowfat steht CuBe für KupferBeschichtung...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> bei lowfat steht CuBe für KupferBeschichtung...


wahrscheinlich ein bekupfertes 301 MK1


----------



## Eraserhead-de (6. Februar 2014)

Morgen 13:30 bin ich dabei, Peter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (6. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ein bekupfertes 301 MK1


lieber bekupfert als von Kettler abgekupfert  
Ausserdem werden für Kupfer heutzutage Höchstpreise gezahlt. Das Cube ist quasi eine Wertanlage!


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Februar 2014)

@peter metz 
Bei mir werds morng leider nix...
Zu viel Erbat...


----------



## gandi85 (6. Februar 2014)

mal was anderes:
Ich bin grad dabei für die Freundin von nem Kumpel das bike bissl herzurichten (UMF Freddy 2 --> Ich kann nix dafür)
Such zurzeit 
- nen Laufradsatz oder auch einzelne Laufräder 26" (VR 20mm hinten normaler Schnellspanner) --> egal was, die Madamme wiegt grad mal 45kilo 
- nen Air Dämpfer (222mm) --> scheißegal was
- evt. eine Gabel 150-170mm und tapered oder 1.5
- Bremsen

Alles soll natürlich so billig wie möglich geschehen (sehr dankbare aufgabe)
Schaut doch mal in eurer Keller, vielleicht liegt da ja bissl todkapital!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2014)

Hätte eine Totem abzugeben - vll kann man die auf 150 runterspacern


----------



## gandi85 (6. Februar 2014)

mit nem kälberstrick??? ne, glaub da kommen wir ned ins geschäft


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2014)

Wieso wäre doch geil, baust vorne ran solche BMX-Pegs und lässt deine Freundin auf der Gabel fahren, der Rahmen fährt hinterher!


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> Ich bin grad dabei für die Freundin von nem Kumpel das bike bissl herzurichten (UMF Freddy 2 --> Ich kann nix dafür)
> Such zurzeit
> - nen Laufradsatz oder auch einzelne Laufräder 26" (VR 20mm hinten normaler Schnellspanner) --> egal was, die Madamme wiegt grad mal 45kilo
> ...


Hät ne günstige Fox 36 Van RC2 abzugeben Tapered, LRS wäre auch vorhanden.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hätte eine Totem abzugeben - vll kann man die auf 150 runterspacern


Die würde ich behalten, man weis nie was noch passiert.


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2014)

--------------


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts in der Fränkischen gerade so aus? Schnee weg? Nur noch Matsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2014)

viel matsch, teils noch schnee reste u eisreste aus forstwegen
http://webtv.feratel.com/webtv/?design=960p&pg=7F98D269-5DFE-4FC9-99BF-97B5D8DA821F&cam=3060


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Februar 2014)

Danke. Dann spar ich mir das heute doch.


----------



## dimitu (8. Februar 2014)

ich fahre meistens Mountainbike im Fichtelgebirge 
manchmal auch in der fränkischen
und 
 Rennrad öfters Richtung Frankenwald
ab nördl. Landkreis Bayreuth

IST hier auch jemand aus dieser Region und in diesem Gebiet unterwegs? 
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Februar 2014)

Also auf der Trailtour waren heute super Verhältnisse. Blockmeer inkl Brotzeittrail komplett trocken. Spitzkehren bis auf den oberen Teil auch. Wolfi-eck nass, die platte davor trocken.


----------



## were (8. Februar 2014)

Muggendorf war auch alles trocken. Nur ein paar Forstwegen gab es noch ein paar Ecken mit Eis/Schnee. Aber keine Thema. Und keine sau war unterwegs.


----------



## dimitu (8. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> mal was anderes:
> Ich bin grad dabei für die Freundin von nem Kumpel das bike bissl herzurichten (UMF Freddy 2 --> Ich kann nix dafür)
> Such zurzeit
> - nen Laufradsatz oder auch einzelne Laufräder 26" (VR 20mm hinten normaler Schnellspanner) --> egal was, die Madamme wiegt grad mal 45kilo
> ...




Häte da einen Laufradsatz 26" mit Kassette und Scheibenbremsen,
ich mach mal ein zwei Fotos und sende sie dir, wenn noch Interesse dann können wir ja weiter sehen.
Gruss
Dieter


----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2014)

Danke, aber ich bin bereits fündig geworden.
Mir fehlt noch ne tapered oder 1,5er gabel 150-170mm sowas. Für ne sehr leichte Person. Kann auch was absolut billiges sein (FOX oder so...) Denk mal es gibt kaum eine Gabel die schlechter funktioniert als die absolut fertige die grad verbaut ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich bin bereits fündig geworden.
> Mir fehlt noch ne tapered oder 1,5er gabel 150-170mm sowas. Für ne sehr leichte Person. Kann auch was absolut billiges sein (FOX oder so...) Denk mal es gibt kaum eine Gabel die schlechter funktioniert als die absolut fertige die grad verbaut ist...



Da muß man doch zur Zeit nicht lang suchen um was anständiges für nicht so viel Geld zu bekommen 

Für Männer:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35849_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Coil-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html

Für Frauen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32548_Lyrik-RC2-DH-Solo-Air-Federgabel.html

G.


----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2014)

budget steht eher so bei 150€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> budget steht eher so bei 150€



Dann will halt 2, dann wäre das budget bei 300 Euro. Dann kaufst du aber doch nur einen und hast sogar 112 Euro noch übrieg, bzw. gespart 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da muß man doch zur Zeit nicht lang suchen um was anständiges für nicht so viel Geld zu bekommen
> 
> Für Männer:
> 
> ...


Billig!! Sind nicht alle so reich wie du.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Billig!! Sind nicht alle so reich wie du.



Ja ich hab "nicht soviel Geld" wohl überlesen in seiner Post. Wobei die Worte ja nicht beschreiben obs weniger sein soll, sondern halt nur eben nicht soviel 
Also 30 Euro mehr, sprich 180, sind auch "nicht soviel Geld" wie 150, sondern halt 30 Euro mehr 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2014)

dimitu schrieb:


> ich fahre meistens Mountainbike im Fichtelgebirge
> manchmal auch in der fränkischen
> und
> Rennrad öfters Richtung Frankenwald
> ...


Fränkische und MTB passt hier 100%


----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2014)

@peter metz die aktion morgen fälltt ins wasser, oder?


----------



## gandi85 (8. Februar 2014)

Schaut euch mal die CC-Schwugge an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (8. Februar 2014)

hat jemand ne olle 36er Fox rumliegen?? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...e-manitou-dorado-2005-gegen-bos-single-crownj


----------



## microbat (8. Februar 2014)

JA
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/306998-fox-racing-shox-float-rc2-36-160-mm-tapered-q20


----------



## suoixon (9. Februar 2014)

Geht heute was zusammen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte ne 36 als Van zur Hand. Müsste man nur geeignet timen, das der Ersatz in Form einer Pike oder Mattoc rechtzeitig bei mir ist


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die CC-Schwugge an


Immer wieder schön das Video.


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr den?


----------



## lowfat (9. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön das Video.


Und was für ein Rad fährt er, na wie heisst der Hersteller noch gleich?


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die CC-Schwugge an




Net schlecht, do muss ich unbedingt widda no im Frühjahr.....


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Und was für ein Rad fährt er, na wie heisst der Hersteller noch gleich?


Ghost?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

Und alle redens von tiefen Lenkern und ultra kurzen Vorbauten. Dann kommt einer mit dem gegenteiligen Rad und trialt da runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Februar 2014)

Und die Reifen erst...


----------



## alex220 (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und alle redens von tiefen Lenkern und ultra kurzen Vorbauten. Dann kommt einer mit dem gegenteiligen Rad und trialt da runter.



Woooooolfiiiiiiii schaff das Citybike ran ....,


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Und die Reifen erst...


Ja


----------



## lowfat (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und alle redens von tiefen Lenkern und ultra kurzen Vorbauten. Dann kommt einer mit dem gegenteiligen Rad und trialt da runter.


Die Leichtigkeit ist schon klasse. Und alles ohne Protektoren. D.h. bei ihm geht nie was schief


----------



## S P (10. Februar 2014)

Logisch. Und die 7D, mit der er gefilmt hat, hat er sicher in der Trikot Tasche transportiert.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Leichtigkeit ist schon klasse. Und *alles ohne Protektoren*. D.h. bei ihm geht nie was schief


Vielleicht ein verschollener Sohn vom Wolfi?


----------



## rebirth (10. Februar 2014)

Tja, soo fahren nur echte oberfranken


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2014)

....mit einem Fahrrad aus der Oberpfalz 

G.


----------



## dimitu (10. Februar 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Fränkische und MTB passt hier 100%



Ja super war gestern in der fränkischen unterwegs;
zur Knockhütte dann Neubürg und übern fränkischen Gebirgsweg
nach Bayreuth und Goldkronach  super, das Wetter hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein verschollener Sohn vom Wolfi?


----------



## S P (10. Februar 2014)

Da er Handschuhe trägt,... eher nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Da er Handschuhe trägt,... eher nicht.


Muss dir da widersprechen Wolfi trägt ab und an auch mal Handschuhe.


----------



## S P (10. Februar 2014)

Es soll wohl bildliche Überlieferungen geben, in denen HTWolfi mit schützendem Handkleid abgebildet ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Muss dir da widersprechen Wolfi trägt ab und an auch mal Handschuhe.


Stimmt! Und zwar beim Wasser lassn! Ned dasser si wos an dem rostigen Unterrohr hold!


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2014)

maritna u ich werden morgen um 1030uhr trailtour ab r-bühl starten, evt mit zwecklgrobn, halt des ganze programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> maritna u ich werden morgen um 1030uhr trailtour ab r-bühl starten, evt mit zwecklgrobn, halt des ganze programm



Ich komm vorbei.


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2014)

treffpkt aber bei der wetter aussicht dann matterhparke 1030uhr


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> treffpkt aber bei der wetter aussicht dann matterhparke 1030uhr


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## Mhomas (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre Sonntag sowieso mal in der Fränkischen und vielleicht lässt sich das mal wieder mit einer Ausfahrt verbinden?!?
Hat jemand Lust oder bereits Pläne für morgen?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273207Anhang anzeigen 273208


Scheizz Höhlenbewohner, die schmieren immer die Wände voll.


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2014)

Hat doch mehr geregnet wie gedacht. Die Höhle braucht dringend mehr trockenes Holz.


----------



## OliRay (15. Februar 2014)

Cooles Bild


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273207Anhang anzeigen 273208



Bilder von Peters Zweitwohnsitz: Am Blockmeer 1


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Bilder von Peters Zweitwohnsitz: Am Blockmeer 1


 stimmt, war volles pisswetter, wenns morgen trocken bleibt , komm ich um 1000uhr zum stb.
@sp, der posthirsch war vorhin nochmals hier und hat den schoner gpracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273207Anhang anzeigen 273208


stark! Euer neuer Erstwohnsitz? (Trail-)verkersmässig günstig gelegen!
Ich bin wg. familiärer Katastrophen an diesem WE nicht einsatzfähig. Max morgen mal eine kurze Kalchirunde


----------



## OldSchool (15. Februar 2014)

Peter geht auf jedenfall als Neandertaler durch. 
Brille und Helm schwaechen den Eindruck nur wenig ab.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> … wenns morgen trocken bleibt , komm ich um 1000uhr zum stb.


Dann sehn wir uns. 
Hier im Süden von Nürnberg war’s heute den ganzen Tag trocken – hoffe das bleibt auch bis morgen so.
Bin um die Mittagszeit zum TG gefahren, da war es bereits nass. Ab Brunn in Richtung Ungelstetten alles wieder trocken bzw. da hatte es nicht geregnet. Die Crux heute war, das Café links liegen zu lassen und kontrolliert geradeaus die Spur zuhalten.


----------



## SuShu (15. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dann sehn wir uns.
> Hier im Süden von Nürnberg war’s heute den ganzen Tag trocken – hoffe das bleibt auch bis morgen so.
> Bin um die Mittagszeit zum TG gefahren, da war es bereits nass. Ab Brunn in Richtung Ungelstetten alles wieder trocken bzw. da hatte es nicht geregnet. Die Crux heute war, das Café links liegen zu lassen und kontrolliert geradeaus die Spur zuhalten.


Masochist


----------



## julian87 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Februar 2014)

Hmmmm Lecker!!!
Feine selbsterlegte Oswaldhöhlenratte nach Art des Hauses!


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2014)




----------



## rebirth (15. Februar 2014)

Oh der julian lebt..


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2014)

bernd, du hirsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

Fahr heute um 10.30 Uhr ab Leutenbach eine Tour für mehr ists mir zu naß.


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

@RolandMC bin dabei. Kommt der Christian auch?  
@suoixon wäre evtl dabei


----------



## julian87 (16. Februar 2014)

Wie ist die Wetterlage am Stb? Findet der Event statt?


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Februar 2014)

Findet statt. Soll trocken bleiben von oben und der leichte Niederschlag heute Nacht dürfte auch nicht so schlimm für die Trails gewesen sein.


----------



## suoixon (16. Februar 2014)

Roland/Steven: Gäbe es in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit das Rad mal kurz abzuspritzen? Weil ich hab net so richtig Lust das so schlammig ins Auto zu packen!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @RolandMC bin dabei. Kommt der Christian auch?
> @suoixon wäre evtl dabei


Ich ruf ihn mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Roland/Steven: Gäbe es in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit das Rad mal kurz abzuspritzen? Weil ich hab net so richtig Lust das so schlammig ins Auto zu packen!


Bei mir kannst du es so sauber machen als wenn es neu wäre.


----------



## suoixon (16. Februar 2014)

Ein Traum Roland


----------



## suoixon (16. Februar 2014)

Was eine grandiose CC Runde


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

Find ich jetzt auch, schad das wir die letzten 50 Hm nicht mehr gemacht haben. 1000 Hm hört sich einfach besser an.


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

Angefühlt hat sichs wie 2000..


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Februar 2014)

950 HM? Gott sei dank war ich net dabei..


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2014)

Hehe, ab nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder dabei...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

Das war erst die Auftaktstour das nächste Ziel sind 1500.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das war erst die Auftaktstour das nächste Ziel sind 1500.



Das heißt mit dir braucht man auch nicht mehr zum Radeln gehen 

@Dampfsti: Hab heut auch wieder ein paar niedrigere Bikeboulder gemacht...und ein paar höhere ins Augenmerk genommen ...alles Tourenkompatibel.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das heißt mit dir braucht man auch nicht mehr zum Radeln gehen
> 
> @Dampfsti: Hab heut auch wieder ein paar niedrigere Bikeboulder gemacht...und ein paar höhere ins Augenmerk genommen ...alles Tourenkompatibel.
> 
> G.


Kann mich noch an unsere letzte Steinwaldtour erinnern da war nix mit 1500.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

Möchte mit dem Peter mal eine lange fränkische Tour machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kann mich noch an unsere letzte Steinwaldtour erinnern da war nix mit 1500.



Ja eben, alles über 1000 ist ja auch eine TorTour 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja eben, alles über 1000 ist ja auch eine TorTour
> 
> G.


Ich mein, ich hätte nicht mal 1000 geschafft.


----------



## 0815p (16. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Möchte mit dem Peter mal eine lange fränkische Tour machen.



mach i morgen mittag ab r-bühhl


----------



## rebirth (16. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bikeboulder.. ..Tourenkompatibel.
> 
> G.



Bin dabei =D


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> mach i morgen mittag ab r-bühhl


Scho wieder Urlaub?!


----------



## folienmaster (17. Februar 2014)

Ich würde auch gern mal wieder mit, aber momentan steht da ein Haus im Weg bzw. ein Teilbereich.

Muss glaub ich mal an meinem Zeitmanagment arbeiten bzw. ne reiche Frau suchen!


----------



## rebirth (17. Februar 2014)

@folienmaster sperr halt dein laden einfach mal zu?!


----------



## folienmaster (17. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> @folienmaster sperr halt dein laden einfach mal zu?!



Do hast auch wieder recht! ;-)  Aber ich seh schon wieder Land!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. Februar 2014)

An diejenigen die ihrem Laden entkommen können oder wie der Roland nen Sklaven haben: Morgen früh 8hundert Tour des Morgengrauens...!!!


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2014)

schoschie, warst du der blindgänger, der im spitzkehrentrail gfohren ist??


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Scho wieder Urlaub?!


nein, hab um 12.30 feierabend gmacht um a längere tour fohren zu könna


----------



## Schoschi (17. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> schoschie, warst du der blindgänger, der im spitzkehrentrail gfohren ist??


 Naa, warum?


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2014)

da waren wieder paar spuren drinn, die ned reinghören (hang abwärts)


----------



## Schoschi (17. Februar 2014)

....ja wer macht den sowas?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> ....ja wer macht den sowas?...


a blindgänger


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2014)

werd morgen mal kanzel fohren um 1500uhr am oberen parkpl, falls aner mitwill


----------



## RolandMC (18. Februar 2014)

morgen regnet es


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Februar 2014)

Was geht am WE ??
Also ab Freitag Mittag


----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2014)

@roland: wann sehen wir das von Dir?


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2014)

roland fährt doch ka nicolai mehr


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2014)

Der Sander ist einer der grossen Linde Händler im Osten, schön mal seinen Betrieb zu sehen. Nur der herumhüpfende Radler hat etwas im Film gestört.
Nicolai, Nicolai mhh was war das wieder? Ist das eine Russische Automarke die auf den Deutschen Markt will?


----------



## folienmaster (21. Februar 2014)

Pass auf wenn ich dir deinen "alten" Rahmen mal ums Ohr hau! ;-)

Ich habe noch ein paar Meter Dämmschlauch damit deine litedose keine Delle bekommt! :-D


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2014)

mmhh alten Rahmen da war doch was.


----------



## gandi85 (21. Februar 2014)

Wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Februar 2014)

Gute frage, hätte Lust auf Standard trailtour


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus?



Meinst du welchen Rahmen Roland morgen fährt?

G.


----------



## gandi85 (21. Februar 2014)

Immer wieder eine Überraschung


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du welchen Rahmen Roland morgen fährt?
> 
> G.


Muss erst sehen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2014)

@gandi85 wo fährst du jetzt? @RolandMC pn


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Februar 2014)

Sogts beschaid wenn ihr am sonntag fohrt...


----------



## RolandMC (21. Februar 2014)

Ja mach ich. Werd morgen früh 10 oder 11 ab Ebermannstadt Freibad fahren.


----------



## JulH (22. Februar 2014)

Jup, ich werd morgen endlich mal wieder in pottensta fahrn.
Halb 11 an der Parkbucht vor Pottensta von Behringersmühl aus kommend.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (22. Februar 2014)

DANKE Herr Alberter


----------



## 0815p (22. Februar 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> Jup, ich werd morgen endlich mal wieder in pottensta fahrn.
> Halb 11 an der Parkbucht vor Pottensta von Behringersmühl aus kommend.


 der lange trail im klumpental is momentan voll geschmissner bäume u die umfahrung auf schotter schaut von den rückgeräten übel aus


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> DANKE Herr Alberter


Kann mich nur anschließen.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> der lange trail im klumpental is momentan voll geschmissner bäume u die umfahrung auf schotter schaut von den rückgeräten übel aus


Das stimmt, das ist im Moment echt beschissen.


----------



## JulH (22. Februar 2014)

Aber die trails um pottensta müsstn scho alle gehn. Ins klumpental hät ich mich eh ned nei getraut da finst ja nie wieder raus 
Ich schau morgen früh no mal rein. Fahrt ihr morgen was? Vor halb 11 wird auf jeden Fall nix. Ich geh jetzt als Mountainbike hassender alter Wanderer auf Fasching


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2014)

*EDIT*

@JulH ich hab an ne STB tour mit (evtl) Schwarzachklamm Wolfistellen gedacht. Wolfi hat mittlerweile zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2014)

Fast egal was, mir san dabai sogts eifach beschaid....

Hmm pottnstaa ohne klumpertal. Is ja fast net komplett...

Aber eher fränkische wie nbg...


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2014)

Wie schauts na etz heit aus?


----------



## JulH (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werd erst mittag a kleine runde drehn. Hät gedacht es soll die Sonne scheinen, dann wär mei motivation so früh bisl höher.

Nürnberg ist mir heut zu weit.


----------



## JulH (23. Februar 2014)

Hat morgen jmd frei?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2014)

2500 Hm diese Woche, Supi!


----------



## gandi85 (23. Februar 2014)

streber


----------



## gandi85 (23. Februar 2014)

ich ess jetzt auch kein fleisch mehr...


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ich ess jetzt auch kein fleisch mehr...


Mohrenköpfe geben Kraft bergauf.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Februar 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> DANKE Herr Alberter


super der Mann!
Etz bräuchtma blos noch so einen in Erlangen!


----------



## rebirth (24. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> super der Mann!



http://www.kap-outdoor.de/Impressum.405.0.html

super werbung gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. Februar 2014)

Oh mei in Pottnstaa hams ja überall gwütet im Wald

Jägersteig von Oberhauenstein Richtung Hollerberg nur zur Hälfte befahrbar, alles mit Holzabfällen voll 

Klumpertal schaut a scheiße aus ????


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Februar 2014)

Klumpertal ist der vordere Teil nicht befahrbar. ZZ liegen irgendwie überall Wege zu.. das interessiert nur keine Sau.


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2014)

falls es morgen nachmittag trocken bleib werd ich pottensta fohrn(spielen)


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls es morgen nachmittag trocken bleib werd ich pottensta fohrn(*und an mir spielen*)


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls es morgen nachmittag trocken bleib werd ich pottensta fohrn(*und an mir spielen*)


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


>


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## lowfat (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## Coqaulaurus (25. Februar 2014)

Hi, würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschliessen wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet und die Familie und Arbeit es zulässt... Nur schonmal als Vorwarnung  Gruß, Jan


----------



## wastemer (26. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls es morgen nachmittag trocken bleib werd ich pottensta fohrn(spielen)


Wann und Wo ?


----------



## rebirth (26. Februar 2014)

Mein tipp: 1545

@peter metz


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2014)

Coqaulaurus schrieb:


> Hi, würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschliessen wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet und die Familie und Arbeit es zulässt... Nur schonmal als Vorwarnung  Gruß, Jan


Schließ dich halt mal an wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2014)

wastemer schrieb:


> Wann und Wo ?


 zu späht, hätt sich eh net gelohnt wegen 2std schnelle trails in die fränkische zu kommen


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Mein tipp: 1545
> 
> @peter metz


falsch, 15.15uhr


----------



## wastemer (26. Februar 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> zu späht, hätt sich eh net gelohnt wegen 2std schnelle trails in die fränkische zu kommen


Passt scho !War anderweidig unterwegs. (und Fahrrad fohrn)

Gerhard


----------



## suoixon (27. Februar 2014)

Von euch hat nicht zufällig am Montag jemand Urlaub? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich habe Ferien


----------



## Ketchyp (27. Februar 2014)

Fahrt ihr da nicht immer?


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Februar 2014)

Früher öfter, mittlerweile eher sehr selten. Wurde dort wieder eine Trailfräs-Aktion gestartet?


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2014)

Müsste etwas oberhalb von diesem Foto hier sein.... wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

jo stimmt. ich mag zwar die treppe so garnicht, aber getragen hätt ich trotzdem nicht. zumindest nicht abwärts


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Februar 2014)

Hm das Bild vom Trailfräser sollte im Wolfsgraben entstanden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. Februar 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr da nicht immer?


Der fährt ja nich mal. Aber fullfacehelm schaut immer nach großem Kino aus


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Februar 2014)

Also wenn ma scho posen muss dann gscheit...
Net mit da kistn aum Buckl...

hoffentlich hams widda ordentlich gfräßt denna CC Bremser


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2014)

Warum schimpft ihr so? Gehört euch der Wald alleine.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum schimpft ihr so? Gehört euch der Wald alleine.


Rechd hosd


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2014)

Er schrieb zwar damals er kommt nicht mehr zu uns, aber scheinbar gefällt es ihm also doch so gut bei uns.


----------



## S P (27. Februar 2014)

Meinst du die Hinterradbremser von damals?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2014)

Ja genau, die ehrliche und offene Diskussion.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm das Bild vom Trailfräser sollte im Wolfsgraben entstanden sein.


Denke ich genauso.


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja genau, die ehrliche und offene Diskussion.



vor ein paar wochen meinte ich noch zu dir das ich da was läuten hören hab 

*EDIT* Aber! Es ist ja nur ein Bild. Sauber ist er auch, die/er kann also net gefahren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## JulH (27. Februar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/search?q=yt+capra&page=1

Da wirds bald nen Testbericht geben


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2014)

das schwarz (nicht auf den bildern) is ein echt geiles rad. da tät ich glatt tauschen...


----------



## lowfat (27. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum schimpft ihr so? Gehört euch der Wald alleine.


ich bin ja nur neidisch, weil ich schon lang nicht mehr da war


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Februar 2014)

Dass der do a nais YT aufn Buckl hot, hob ich gornet gseng...


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Februar 2014)

Fährt der überhaupt aufm Weg? Seh das in den kleinen Bildern gar net, die große Ansicht geht leider nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> das schwarz (nicht auf den bildern) is ein echt geiles rad. da tät ich glatt tauschen...


Schbinst wohl!


----------



## S P (28. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schbinst wohl!


Er fährt doch seit Jahren ein und dasselbe Bike. Gönn ihm doch mal etwas Abwechslung.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> ich bin ja nur neidisch, weil ich schon lang nicht mehr da war


Klippen stürzen NBG.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Er fährt doch seit Jahren ein und dasselbe Bike. Gönn ihm doch mal etwas Abwechslung.


Es gibt andere.


----------



## microbat (28. Februar 2014)

des capra ist doch mit 650b - hörte des geht gar net


----------



## rebirth (28. Februar 2014)

Hm? Da lassen sich bestimmt auch normale räder fahren. Ich hätt nur gern den rahmen


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Februar 2014)

Sobalds an 2.4er Baron in 650b gibt könnt ma vll mal drüber nachdenken...
Aber dann müsst ma ja seine ganzen 3. und 4. Radsätze verschleudern... ooch nööö 

@rebirth dann kommt aber des eh schon recht tiefe Tretlager noch tiefer...
ausser du machst ne 180er Gabel und offset Dämpferbüchsen rein

Schlecht ausschaua tut die reusn auf jedn fall net


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hm? Da lassen sich bestimmt auch normale räder fahren. Ich hätt nur gern den rahmen


Nein


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2014)

Dann könnt ihr euch auch gleich ein Canyon kaufen. Oder bei OBI


----------



## derwaaal (28. Februar 2014)

Radon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Februar 2014)

Wer fährt denn schon Radon...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2014)

Eben...ist eh radioaktiv...

G.


----------



## Axalp (28. Februar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Der fährt ja nich mal. Aber fullfacehelm schaut immer nach großem Kino aus



Er hat doch nur 'nen Fullface auf, weil er Angst hat dem Roland zu begegnen ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (28. Februar 2014)

dem roland seine touren sind momentan eh eher cc-lastig und höhenmeterorientiert (Warnung an alle mitfahrer!!!!) 
Da hätte er eher aufm Feldweg testen müssen um ihn zu treffen.
Ich nenn ja momentan eher den Roland "Berg- Ziege", alter schwede, viel essen einpacken, wenn ihr mitfahrt!!!!


----------



## S P (28. Februar 2014)

Soso, CC lastig. Er wird doch wohl keinen X-King hinten fahren?


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Februar 2014)

Wos geht na morng weng?

@LB Jörg Wichtltrails immernoch schlecht befahrbar?


----------



## gandi85 (28. Februar 2014)

keine ahnung, was er hinten drauf hat. Hat mich letzten Samstag halt einfach in grund und boden gefahren. Bin mit absoultem Mega-Hungerast grad noch heim gekommen


----------



## S P (28. Februar 2014)

Vllt. fährt er ja hinten einen 2.5er Baron - als Trainingsreifen


----------



## gandi85 (28. Februar 2014)

mit wasserfüllung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, was er hinten drauf hat. Hat mich letzten Samstag halt einfach in grund und boden gefahren. Bin mit absoultem Mega-Hungerast grad noch heim gekommen


Geheimtraining in Hausen


----------



## Saddamchen (1. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos geht na morng weng?
> 
> @LB Jörg Wichtltrails immernoch schlecht befahrbar?


Skifohrn geds a Wochn


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Soso, CC lastig. Er wird doch wohl keinen X-King hinten fahren?


Ne im Moment einen MK, Der muss gar runtergerubbelt werden.
Kennt einer einen Reifen für hinten, der sehr gut rollt, nix wiegt und Grip änlich wie Baron 4,0?


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Skifohrn geds a Wochn


Sauber, viel Spass.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos geht na morng weng?
> 
> @LB Jörg Wichtltrails immernoch schlecht befahrbar?



Haben doch Neuschnee bekommen  Wird zwar heut größteils wieder verschwinden, sifft aber noch alles und die Forststraßen sind unerträglich zum Tourenfahren...die sind grade was für Ausdauerfahrer,...so wie den Roland LV

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. März 2014)

Hmm na dann werd ich heut mal aufn gänskopf, königsheide usw fahren...

Hab da noch trailbuildermäßig was im Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hmm na dann werd ich heut mal aufn gänskopf, königsheide usw fahren...
> 
> Hab da noch trailbuildermäßig was im Auge...



Die beiden Orte sind doch Meilenweit auseinander....bist du mim Roland unterwegs  Der W-Weg ist übriegens mittlerweile frei, falls wir vom Gleichen reden

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die beiden Orte sind doch Meilenweit auseinander....bist du mim Roland unterwegs  Der W-Weg ist übriegens mittlerweile frei, falls wir vom Gleichen reden
> 
> G.


Schee wors...


Naja, so schlimm is des garnet...
Wiedenberg - Gänskopftrail - S Weg mit Rückegassenvariante nach Warmensteinach - Mahlsack - Königsheide - Trail nach Weidenberg...

Macht weng was über 30 km und 1000hm


----------



## gandi85 (1. März 2014)

in der naturfreundehütte bei weidenberg war ich mit meinen "Schülern". Schöns fleckla.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haben doch Neuschnee bekommen  Wird zwar heut größteils wieder verschwinden, sifft aber noch alles und die Forststraßen sind unerträglich zum Tourenfahren...die sind grade was für Ausdauerfahrer,...so wie den Roland LV
> 
> G.


Hey FKKJörg, waren heute immerhin 1400 HM (100 HM tragen) knapp vorbei am 1500hunderter, obwohl laut meinem Runtastic warens 1507 HM.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schee wors...
> 
> 
> Naja, so schlimm is des garnet...
> ...



War heut nur Felsenspielen. Im unteren Bereich jetzt doch wieder sehr gut, bis perfekt möglich. Also halt dich ab der Woche die nach der nächsten Woche kommt mal bereit für Neues 
Dann kannst du mir auch mal erzählen, welcher der ganzen Trails an der Gänskpopfhütte der Gänskopftrail ist  War ich übriegens letztes WoEnd.

@RolandVL und Konsorten: Du auch, hab schöne Felsspielereien die dir auch sehr gut zusagen würden. Damit du von deinem CC-Geier mal wieder geheilt wirst 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die beiden Orte sind doch Meilenweit auseinander....bist du mim Roland unterwegs  Der W-Weg ist übriegens mittlerweile frei, falls wir vom Gleichen reden
> 
> G.


Ich hab ein Navi im Handy kenn mich nur ned so richtig aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hey FKKJörg, waren heute immerhin 1400 HM (100 HM tragen) knapp vorbei am 1500hunderter, obwohl laut meinem Runtastic warens 1507 HM.



Ich sollte schneller schreiben lernen ...Runtastik rechnet wahrscheinlich das Füße anheben mit dazu 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich sollte schneller schreiben lernen ...Runtastik rechnet wahrscheinlich das Füße anheben mit dazu
> 
> G.


TIRJörg dafür muss ich noch a bisserle üben. Aber wenns bei euch wieder trocken ist können wir loslegen.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> schöne Felsspielereien



bin dabei *g


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> TIRJörg dafür muss ich noch a bisserle üben. Aber wenns bei euch wieder trocken ist können wir loslegen.



Üben ist das Stichwort, drum hab ich ja sogar schöne kleine Übungsbikeboulder rausgesucht. Der Landus hat dabei sogar geübt geschickt sein Fanes unter sich wegfallen zu lassen 




 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

Rennt aber sehr gekonnt davon. da gibts ein dickes Sauber dafür


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2014)

warst du mit der simone unterwegs?


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

das blaue AMS kenn ich doch! Kann mich aber täuschen da der Vorbau recht lang ist.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

Noch einer.


----------



## rebirth (1. März 2014)

kann se eigentlich nicht sein. zu mir sagt sie immer das sie net mitfährt weil sie noch langsam machen muss.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rennt aber sehr gekonnt davon. da gibts ein dickes Sauber dafür



Naja, er hat auch schon über 2m weiter oben und 5m weiter links hinten angefangen sich sporadisch vom Rad zu trennen. Also wir hatten schon lange Zeit große schockierte Augen zu machen   Den Bereich sieht man nur nicht auf dem Bild.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> warst du mit der simone unterwegs?



Ne ist dem Max sein AMS.

G.


----------



## Landus (1. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rennt aber sehr gekonnt davon. da gibts ein dickes Sauber dafür



Danke Hier ist also das Fahrtechnik-Bild gelandet Da sieht man ganz genau, wie die Dullaggen in den Lenker gekommen sind

Schöner Weiterbildungskurs heute


----------



## gandi85 (1. März 2014)

Roland, wo wardn ihr heut unterwegs? 1400hm musst erstmal zam bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Roland, wo wardn ihr heut unterwegs? 1400hm musst erstmal zam bringen...


Die fränkische machts möglich, öffentlich schreib ichs nicht rein, sonst sieht man bald wieder einen Fullfacefahrer der sein Bike dort hochträgt.
Aber ich erzähls dir bei einer nächsten Tour natürlich sehr gerne.


----------



## gandi85 (1. März 2014)

ja, des reicht ja schon als angabe, kann mir den rest selbst zamreimen 
Wasn eigentlich da los bei dir? ein höhenmetergepumpe die ganze zeit.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Danke Hier ist also das Fahrtechnik-Bild gelandet Da sieht man ganz genau, wie die Dullaggen in den Lenker gekommen sind
> 
> Schöner Weiterbildungskurs heute


Sieht aus als wenn du gerade den Luftdruck überprüft hättest. Ja die Kurse mit dem LKWJörg haben schon immer was.


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ja, des reicht ja schon als angabe, kann mir den rest selbst zamreimen
> Wasn eigentlich da los bei dir? ein höhenmetergepumpe die ganze zeit.


Frühjahr, eine Saison ohne Kondi ist blöd.


----------



## lowfat (3. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das blaue AMS kenn ich doch! Kann mich aber täuschen da der Vorbau recht lang ist.


So ein AMS hat schon was, gell?


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> So ein AMS hat schon was, gell?


Ja, das* blaue* schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (4. März 2014)

Bevor jemand wie ich auf die glorreiche Idee kommt den Altersheimtrail zu fahren: Der ist im oberen Bereich durch Baumfällarbeiten nicht mehr passierbar.


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2014)

Immer noch nicht besser?! War das letzte mal auch schon so.


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2014)

werd morgen nachmittags ab r-bühl a schnelle runden drehen, so um 15.15uhr


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bevor jemand wie ich auf die glorreiche Idee kommt den Altersheimtrail zu fahren: Der ist im oberen Bereich durch Baumfällarbeiten nicht mehr passierbar.


2 Absätze sind nicht fahrbar, da waren sie zu faul um aufzuräumen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nachmittags ab r-bühl a schnelle runden drehen, so um 15.15uhr


A schnelle Runde oje oje, da gibts ned viele Mitfahrer die da mithalten können.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A schnelle Runde oje oje, da gibts ned viele Mitfahrer die da mithalten können.


A schnelle Nummer wär ähra dei Ding odder ?


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> A schnelle Nummer wär ähra dei Ding odder ?


freili.


----------



## Schoschi (5. März 2014)

Oh Mann. Hitzige Diskussion heut morgen mit so nem Oberpfadfinder aufm Verbotenen. Da hätt der Roland dabei sein müssen, dann hätts bestimmt gescheppert....


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2014)

Bestimmt a arbeitsloser Harz 4ler,  Solche hob i gfressen die sich als Naturhansel aufsplien und dann bsoffn aufn Walberlafest nein Wold scheissn.
So ungefähr muss man mit denen argumentieren.


----------



## gandi85 (5. März 2014)

Guten Morgen
könnt auch ein lehrer gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (5. März 2014)

also ein Vakuum ?


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> also ein Vakuum ?


ja bestimmt ein "ganz" Lehrer.


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> könnt auch ein lehrer gewesen sein.


IHR habt ja schon wieder frei.
Das wär mal was gewesen! ich hab mich schon sooo lange nicht mehr mit einem Lehrer gestritten.


----------



## OldSchool (5. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen nachmittags ab r-bühl a schnelle runden drehen, so um 15.15uhr


Ich fahr mit.


----------



## Axalp (5. März 2014)

Ich nutze den Urlaub und werd' morgen eine (normale-) Runde in der Fränkischen drehen. Abfahrt zwischen 11:30 und 12:30 Uhr. Falls sich jemand anschließen will: Jederzeit!


----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2014)

ich nutze auch meine Arbeitszeit und werde auch eine Runde drehen. Abfahrt 15.30 Uhr


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2014)

Freidooch Nachmittag Fränkische, geht do wos? 

@RolandMC Wie schwer is dei naie Lyrik? Muss die a mol testn, wenn die genauso gut geht wie die Pike dann muss ich mir was Überlegen

Die hat aber net die gschlossene Dämpferkartusche wie die Pike? Sondern immernoch die komische Mission Control oder?


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2014)

Ich glaub 2320g ohne Achse. Original Mission Control jetzt Fast Suspensions Control.


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaub 2320g ohne Achse. Original Mission Control jetzt Fast Suspensions Control.


Freitag Nachmttag ka zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (6. März 2014)

an doppelpfünder mehr - was gibt´s da no zu überleg´n? - wenn´s g´nauso tut


----------



## Dampfsti (6. März 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> an doppelpfünder mehr - was gibt´s da no zu überleg´n? - wenn´s g´nauso tut


Mei Van in da Fanes is a pfund schwerer wie die Lyrik...
Obba die geht halt leider a für 3 pfund besser wie die originale Mission Control Lyrik... 


RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmttag ka zeit.


Schod... Wär gern mal widda a progressive CC Tour mit dir gfohrn...


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mei Van in da Fanes is a pfund schwerer wie die Lyrik...
> Obba die geht halt leider a für 3 pfund besser wie die originale Mission Control Lyrik...
> 
> Schod... Wär gern mal widda a progressive CC Tour mit dir gfohrn...


Die Van is scho subba, aber die170er Coil lyrik is a ned schlecht, ohne Dh Kartuschn.
War heud beim broggresivm CC ridn, 25Km, 730 HM,  120 min. Verbotener, Kanzel, Reisberg. Ohne Pause, bergauf alle Rampen gefahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Van is scho subba, aber die170er Coil lyrik is a ned schlecht, ohne Dh Kartuschn.
> War heud beim broggresivm CC ridn, 25Km, 730 HM,  120 min. Verbotener, Kanzel, Reisberg. Ohne Pause, bergauf alle Rampen gefahren.


Ruhig Brauner! Immer Langsaaaaam!


----------



## Dampfsti (6. März 2014)

Wenn morng wer lust hot, ca. 1400-1420 Treffpunkt Matterhorn...
Hoff nur dass ich bald genug mit der Erbat fertich wer.


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner! Immer Langsaaaaam!


Die Saison kommt mit grossen Schritten, aber ich komme irgendwie nicht hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (7. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Saison kommt mit grossen Schritten, aber ich komme irgendwie nicht hinterher.


ich hab das Gefühl Du bist ihr irgendwie schon voraus


----------



## JulH (7. März 2014)

Hoffentlich hast du noch nicht die gefährliche und gefürchtete Frühform erreicht...


----------



## gandi85 (7. März 2014)

Übertraining ist gefährlich!!!!


----------



## Dampfsti (7. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wenn morng wer lust hot, ca. 1400-1420 Treffpunkt Matterhorn...
> Hoff nur dass ich bald genug mit der Erbat fertich wer.



So, werd heut doch nix...
bin grad erst am Feierabend machen


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2014)

Du hast es schön! ich muss noch mal fort ein defektes Gerät holen.


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> So, werd heut doch nix...
> bin grad erst am Feierabend machen


dann halt a Stund später ...


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2014)

Foto: SEPA
Bike: 601


----------



## 0815p (9. März 2014)

wolfi auf der flucht


----------



## Saddamchen (9. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Foto: SEPA
> Bike: 601
> *Fahrer: 08/15*


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2014)

Ui, das ist aber Sehr...pentinig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (9. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Foto: SEPA
> Bike: 601



Wo isn das? Kannst mir auch per PN schicken, fallst Angst vor Redakteuren hast 
Hat sich erledigt-Altmühltal


----------



## Dorsdn (9. März 2014)

.


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, das ist aber Sehr...pentinig.
> 
> G.


Hab etz echt überlegt.


----------



## S P (10. März 2014)

Oh ja. Habe wieder vergessen mitzuzählen. Wobei mich die vierte spontan auf die sechste verwiesen hatte.


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Oh ja. Habe wieder vergessen mitzuzählen. Wobei mich die vierte spontan auf die sechste verwiesen hatte.


Ja das war schon ein grosser Versetzer von 4 nach 6


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>


Foto: SEPA
Bike: 601
*Fahrer: 08/15*
*Bild Betrachter: Breyer Volldepp*


----------



## Saddamchen (10. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Foto: SEPA
> Bike: 601
> *Fahrer: 08/15*
> *Bild Betrachter: Breyer beim Betrachten von Volldepp Roland*


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2014)

Foto: SEPA
Bike: 601
*Fahrer: 08/15*
*Bild Betrachter:Volldepp  Breyer, bleibt Volldepp Breyer* !!


----------



## S P (11. März 2014)

Wahre Liebe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. März 2014)

Wie steht's mit Tour am Samstag?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wie steht's mit Tour am Samstag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Samstag = Regen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wahre Liebe...


Neidisch????


----------



## Dorsdn (11. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag = Regen



Tour am Freitag ohne Regen?


----------



## Coqaulaurus (12. März 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand Zeit und Bock morgen Vormittag eine Runde zu drehen? Hätte ab 9Uhr bis ca. 14Uhr Zeit... Dachte an 1 bis 2 Stunden ab der Retterner Kanzel... Bin aber für Vorschläge offen! Gruß, Jan


----------



## suoixon (13. März 2014)

Freitag wird schwer, denke vor 3 komm ich nicht aus der Arbeit raus und dann noch in die fränkische Start wäre dann wohl erst um 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Freitag wird schwer, denke vor 3 komm ich nicht aus der Arbeit raus und dann noch in die fränkische Start wäre dann wohl erst um 4


dann wären es noch mind. 2,5 Std. bis Dämmerung.
Ich werde auch nicht schon früh fahren können.
Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich es überhaupt, Lust hätte ich natürlich schon, bei dem tollen Wetterbericht für's WE.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es dann doch trocken, aber leicht bedeckt .... z.B.


----------



## suoixon (13. März 2014)

Samstag könnte ich schon um 9 in der fränkischen sein


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

wann? wo?


----------



## rebirth (14. März 2014)

Samstag soll doch die welt unter gehen.


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

Schwimmflügel ...


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

@suoixon wie konkret ist denn Dein Plan für morgen 09°°? Kennst Du schöne Touren/Pfade, oder sind wir da auf die Veteranen angewiesen?


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2014)

Die Veteranen sind heute vorsorglich  eine progressive CC Runde gefahren, da wie rebith schon schrieb morgen ehr Wetter für die shopping mall herrschen wird.


----------



## RolandMC (14. März 2014)

Beste Bild des Tages.


----------



## Coqaulaurus (14. März 2014)

Nice!


----------



## suoixon (14. März 2014)

Ich bin blank was die fränkische angeht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2014)

also morgen nix Fränkische?


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2014)

sieht schlecht aus.. (ohne "guide")


----------



## Coqaulaurus (15. März 2014)

Also ich hätte für eine Trailrunde Zeit, weiss aber nicht wie lange das Wetter hält...


----------



## Coqaulaurus (15. März 2014)

Also ab Retterner Kanzel für 1 bis 2 Stunden ab spätestens 10. Ein bisschen kenn ich mich dort aus.


----------



## derwaaal (15. März 2014)

Coqaulaurus schrieb:


> Also ab Retterner Kanzel für 1 bis 2 Stunden ab spätestens 10. Ein bisschen kenn ich mich dort aus.


Du bist ja auch von dot, gell? 
Ist für mich okay, so gegen 9:30?


----------



## Coqaulaurus (15. März 2014)

Ja ok! Meld mich gleich nochmal...


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2014)

@derwaaal bring dich net um!


----------



## gandi85 (15. März 2014)

Also @rebirth  ne, wenn dus immer noch ned schaffen solltest ohne navi in die fränkische zu fahren und dort 1-2 Runden zu "guiden" komm ich langsam bissl ins zweifeln


----------



## xTr3Me (15. März 2014)

Heut pissts doch eh, wer will da schon fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Also @rebirth  ne, wenn dus immer noch ned schaffen solltest ohne navi in die fränkische zu fahren und dort 1-2 Runden zu "guiden" komm ich langsam bissl ins zweifeln



Der Steve verfährt sich im STB auch noch, obwohl er da fast jede Woche fährt


----------



## alex220 (15. März 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Der Steve verfährt sich im STB auch noch, obwohl er da fast jede Woche fährt



Stb?
Wasn das? ;-)


----------



## rebirth (15. März 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Stb?
> Wasn das? ;-)



gute frage. die meisten hier wissen das nicht mehr.


----------



## mfux (16. März 2014)

Lenä


----------



## rebirth (16. März 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Lenä


 Hä?


----------



## mfux (17. März 2014)

Sorry! Aber die Kleine Lena lernt grad schreiben... Zwar noch etwas holprig, aber immerhin!
)
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pampam (17. März 2014)

komm aus der gegend von ebermannstadt und fahre downhill .... um bisschen zu trainieren fahre ich mit meinem enduro durch die fränkische! kann mir einer paar location tipps geben wo ich richtig gute knackige technische abfahrten finde? wäre sehr hilfreich! danke


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2014)

werd freitags um 13.30 ab r-bühl a längere tour fohren, mit friedl, falls aner noch mitwill ,soll bescheid gebn, und morgn werd ich um 15.15 auch ab r-bühl a schnelle runden dreha


----------



## Dampfsti (19. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitags um 13.30 ab r-bühl a längere tour fohren, mit friedl, falls aner noch mitwill ,soll bescheid gebn, und morgn werd ich um 15.15 auch ab r-bühl a schnelle runden dreha



Wenn ichs zeitmäßig hinbring bin ich Freitag dabei... Sag dir am Vormittag bescheid...
Morng mou i um die Zeit nu erban...


----------



## 0815p (19. März 2014)

alles klar, dann aber per sms,bin freitags nemmer online, wegen der tour, werden erst die rampens-u tour burggailreuth machen, und dann aufm rückweg noch den muggendorfer höhentrail-und den rest was halt noch kommt  bis zum parkplatz


----------



## Dampfsti (19. März 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klar, dann aber per sms,bin freitags nemmer online, wegen der tour, werden erst die rampens-u tour burggailreuth machen, und dann aufm rückweg noch den muggendorfer höhentrail-und den rest was halt noch kommt  bis zum parkplatz



Jo freilich,
Wenn ihr net gor su rasn tut, geht des scha


----------



## RolandMC (20. März 2014)

Die Rampentour des Drecks Ding.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die Rampentour des Drecks Ding.


13:30 schaffe ich nicht. Ich rufe untrrwegs mal an.
Ich starte um 14:30 ab Freibad falls noch einer spontan Bock hat.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2014)

Rampensautour. 35 KM 1350HM mit vielen fiesen Rampen.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rampensautour. 35 KM 1350HM mit vielen fiesen Rampen.


Dasd ner scho widder daham bisd!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rampensautour. 35 KM 1350HM mit vielen fiesen Rampen.


 
Mit ein bischen wohlwollendem Aufrunden hatten wir das bei unserer letzten Fahrt doch auch 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit ein bischen wohlwollendem Aufrunden hatten wir das bei unserer letzten Fahrt doch auch
> 
> G.


Es war doch sogar irgendetwas mit 5.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dasd ner scho widder daham bisd!


Is gor ned so weit.


----------



## Dampfsti (21. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dasd ner scho widder daham bisd!



 manst wohl ich wohn hinterm Mond odda wos?


----------



## Saddamchen (21. März 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> manst wohl ich wohn hinterm Mond odda wos?


Naaaa! Obber der Roland find doch normolerweis nedamol sein Nachddobf aufs erschde mol!


----------



## gandi85 (22. März 2014)

hey stevie, warum willstn dein nico loswerden????
Wirst jetzt zum parkrocker??


----------



## Axalp (22. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey stevie, warum willstn dein nico loswerden????
> Wirst jetzt zum parkrocker??



Puh, die Kiste tauschen?!? Das ist ja frevelhaft. Es sei denn jemand tauscht gegen Demo SWorx oderV10 Carbon...


----------



## gandi85 (22. März 2014)

wär neulich auch schon fast schwach geworden.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349525-santacruz-santa-cruz-bicycles-santacruz-v10-grosze-m


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hey stevie, warum willstn dein nico loswerden????
> Wirst jetzt zum parkrocker??



Was will ich mit nem rad das nur rumsteht?   Für die touren mit den weibern reicht mei HT auch..


----------



## gandi85 (22. März 2014)

dann fahr doch mal wieder mit den männern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. März 2014)

hahahha... 

Ich steh nicht auf dem a-klasse verteiler


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wär neulich auch schon fast schwach geworden.
> 
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349525-santacruz-santa-cruz-bicycles-santacruz-v10-grosze-m


Uralte Kiste!


----------



## Dorsdn (23. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> hahahha...
> 
> Ich steh nicht auf dem a-klasse verteiler



Sind wir hier nicht genug b-klassige?
Ich bin´s und steh dazu!

Wenn Du nicht nur mit der "A-Klasse" fahren willst, dann sei Du doch unser Alphamännchen der "B-Klasse".
Genug Touren solltest Du ja mittlerweile draufhaben.

Hey Guide, freu mich auf Deine nächste Tour. 

P.S. Aber ich bin nicht dabei, ich bin ab heute erst mal unterwegs in den Urlaub.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

B Klasse ist doch gut! Mir gefällt die B Klasse jedenfalls besser als die A Klasse. Ist ja auch mehr Platz drinnen.


----------



## HTWolfi (23. März 2014)

A-Klasse sieht für mich so aus …




Das bedeutet, das deutsche Alphabet hat zu wenig Zeichen für uns.


----------



## Dorsdn (23. März 2014)

Aaaaaahhh, daher kommt das. In der A-Klasse ist kein Platz mehr - ist einfach "physikalisch" begrenzt.
Na logisch! Kann nicht anders sein.

Na dann, V-Klasse für alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> hahahha...
> 
> Ich steh nicht auf dem a-klasse verteiler



Behalt dein Helius, viel zu schad um das gute Teil, machen wir lieber mehr B-Klasse Touren.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2014)

ey roland, mal bissl mehr respekt vorm alter wäre angebracht 

Klar ist das bike bissl älter, aber ich behaupt jetzt mal es ist vollkommend aureichend für uns


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ey roland, mal bissl mehr respekt vorm alter wäre angebracht
> 
> Klar ist das bike bissl älter, aber ich behaupt jetzt mal es ist vollkommend aureichend für uns


Uns ?


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> A-Klasse sieht für mich so aus …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Chrissi is scho echt geil, ich hätt Angst das die Räder kniggn.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2014)

Naja für uns normal sterbliche im bikepark reicht auch ein etwas älteres bike.
glaub ned dass ich mich da mehr trau,   nur weils bike neuer ist


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2014)

Aber du hast ja dann keine moderne Geo, wenn dann möchte ich schon so einen 62,5° Bomber fahren.


----------



## Axalp (23. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Naja für uns normal sterbliche im bikepark reicht auch ein etwas älteres bike.
> glaub ned dass ich mich da mehr trau,   nur weils bike neuer ist



So schaut's aus. Grad am Anfang tut man sich schwer, wann der Hobel zu racelastig ausgelegt ist.


----------



## gandi85 (23. März 2014)

war klar, dass du widda mitm lenkwinkel kommst  
aber hast ja recht


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> So schaut's aus. Grad am Anfang tut man sich schwer, wann der Hobel zu racelastig ausgelegt ist.


Ich kann auch mit einem racelastigen DHler sehr langsam fahren.


----------



## softlurch (24. März 2014)

Daher zum Üben sehr zu empfehlen - zur Abwechslung mal ein Hardhead?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (24. März 2014)

@softlurch Deine aktuelle Einsatzwaffe? Mit einem Vivid (Coil, oder Air) sicher spaßig.


----------



## softlurch (24. März 2014)

Hehe, dann doch lieber zu Fuß 
Wäre interessant, ergibt vermutlich einen Lenkwinkel über 90˚


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2014)

Aber ein schönes hohes Tretlager.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. März 2014)

sieht nach einer guten Basis für Episode 2 von "Wolfi am Steinbrüchlein aus"


----------



## S P (24. März 2014)

Haaalt, Episode 2 ist schon an folgendes Bike vergeben....


----------



## Dorsdn (29. März 2014)

Fährt am Sonntag keiner eine Tour?
Würde mich gerne anschließen.

A- oder B-Klasse ist mir egal.


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Fährt am Sonntag keiner eine Tour?
> Würde mich gerne anschließen.
> 
> A- oder B-Klasse ist mir egal.


Werden morgen evtl.  fahren.
Wird aber keine 8 Stunden/10000 Hm Tour werden.
Start ca. 10:Uhr. Muss aber erst noch mit der " Regierung" reden


----------



## Dorsdn (29. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Werden morgen evtl.  fahren.
> Wird aber keine 8 Stunden/10000 Hm Tour werden.
> Start ca. 10:Uhr. Muss aber erst noch mit der " Regierung" reden



Ok - hört sich gut an.
Start 10:00 Sommerzeit = 09:00 Winterzeit!
Hmm, dann muss ich den Wecker stellen.

Wenn von der Regierung bestätigt, schick mir doch bitte mal unseren Startpunkt.
Start ab Ebermannstadt bevorzugt, was meinst Du?


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ok - hört sich gut an.
> Start 10:00 Sommerzeit = 09:00 Winterzeit!
> Hmm, dann muss ich den Wecker stellen.
> 
> ...


Bin morgen um 10:00 am Freibad in Ebs. Max. 2 1/2 Stunden
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (29. März 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 10:00 am Freibad in Ebs. Max. 2 1/2 Stunden
> Gruß
> Bernd



Hallo Bernd,

sorry, aber ich fahre schon 1,5 Stunden Auto für den Hin-und Rückweg, da ist mir eine max 2,5 Stunden-Tour zu wenig.
Ich wünsche Dir aber viel Spass.

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## Saddamchen (29. März 2014)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> sorry, aber ich fahre schon 1,5 Stunden Auto für den Hin-und Rückweg, da ist mir eine max 2,5 Stunden-Tour zu wenig.
> Ich wünsche Dir aber viel Spass.
> ...


Alles klar
Sehe ich ein.  Bis die Tage.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2014)

fohr morgen um 13.15uhr ab r-bühl ne tour, falls aner mitwill


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen um 13.15uhr ab r-bühl ne tour, falls aner mitwill


A oder B


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2014)

alle, nur keine kasper


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> alle, nur keine kasper


O.k. Dann bleib ich daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2014)

Nach den letzten Tagen habe ich auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass der Peter mal wieder mit normalen Leuten fahren möchte.


----------



## Schoschi (3. April 2014)

gibts net a boar Bilder?! Supermanhechtdiver to Faceplant vom Friedel z.B. oder sowas....


----------



## S P (3. April 2014)

Ja, Bilder kommen... bald...


----------



## HTWolfi (3. April 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> … Supermanhechtdiver to Faceplant vom Friedel z.B. oder sowas....


Ich muss dich echt enttäuschen! Kann mich an keine einzige Situation erinnern, bei der der Friedl einmal unfreiwillig eine Fuß setzten musste.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> gibts net a boar Bilder?! Supermanhechtdiver to Faceplant vom Friedel z.B. oder sowas....


Wärst mit dann müsstest ned auf Bilder warten.


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2014)

O.K. erst mal ein Äktschnbild der Tour.


----------



## S P (3. April 2014)




----------



## lowfat (3. April 2014)

Friedl und ich haben uns auf Anhieb verstanden


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2014)




----------



## 0815p (3. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.k. Dann bleib ich daheim.


also bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> alle, nur keine kasper


...dann derfsd ja selbär ned mid du Heini!


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Tagen habe ich auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass der Peter mal wieder mit normalen Leuten fahren möchte.


schau lieber das du morgen mitfährst


----------



## microbat (3. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K. erst mal ein Äktschnbild der Tour.


twohand to zip plant ?


----------



## lowfat (3. April 2014)

Hier mein Beitrag aus der Handyknipse:


----------



## S P (3. April 2014)

Vorgeschmack...


----------



## JulH (3. April 2014)

schön, schön!
krass da ists bei uns daheim fast scho genau so grün.
Übrigens hab ich heut an Mountainbiker getroffen, der hat gesagt ihr seid alle Verrückte. Ich habs ned verneint


----------



## softlurch (4. April 2014)

Ihr Colodriane


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2014)

Schöne Bilder und ich muss hier lernen...

@S P

hast dir ja schon nen Landi geholt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

@RolandPOC: Hast dich ja völlig neu einprotektoriert....oder ist mir das letztens garnet aufgefallen. Voll im Endurotrend angekommen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

@ LVJörg: Ist im Moment eine Mischung aus 661, RF und POC. Alles alt ausser den POC`s und natürlich dem hoch modischen blauen Alpina


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2014)

@S_P wo isn des? Riva? Arco?


----------



## alex220 (4. April 2014)

@S P Bilder machen kannst Hut ab

Absolute Traumbilder nur 
@HTWolfi ist kein geeignetes Model


----------



## S P (4. April 2014)

War eine Auswahl von ersten Tag. Der Rest folgt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @ LVJörg: Ist im Moment eine Mischung aus 661, RF und POC. Alles alt ausser den POC`s und natürlich dem hoch modischen blauen Alpina


 
Ja der blaue Helm reißts halt raus, macht dich gleich 2 Monate jünger. Auf meinem neuen Trail ist übriegens leuchtverbot, hoffe du hast deinen alten noch behalten 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der blaue Helm reißts halt raus, macht dich gleich 2 Monate jünger. Auf meinem neuen Trail ist übriegens leuchtverbot, hoffe du hast deinen alten noch behalten
> 
> G.


Neuer Trail Zu dir komme ich wie immer in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> @S P Bilder machen kannst Hut ab
> 
> Absolute Traumbilder nur
> @HTWolfi ist kein geeignetes Model


Irgend etwas muss er ja können.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der blaue Helm reißts halt raus, macht dich gleich 2 Monate jünger. Auf meinem neuen Trail ist übriegens leuchtverbot, hoffe du hast deinen alten noch behalten
> 
> G.



Ist da etwa der eman dran schuld?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der blaue Helm reißts halt raus. Auf meinem neuen Trail ist übriegens leuchtverbot, hoffe du hast deinen alten noch behalten
> 
> G.


 
Ne, der Eman ist der einzige der auch leuchtend durchfahren dürfte  ...aber er würd drin eh verzweifeln und ihn dann meiden 

G.


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> schön, schön!
> krass da ists bei uns daheim fast scho genau so grün.
> Übrigens hab ich heut an Mountainbiker getroffen, der hat gesagt ihr seid alle Verrückte. Ich habs ned verneint





wer wars den??


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @S_P wo isn des? Riva? Arco?


paris


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> paris


bei Paris


----------



## lowfat (4. April 2014)

Komm wir fahrn nach Paris, da ist das Leben so süss! 
@S P : Super Bilder! Ich freu mich schon auf die Forsetzung!


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

ja, die Bilder sind einfach klasse. Gestochen scharf.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

Auch mal schnell 3 von 100.


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2014)

1 von 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2014)

bilder sen alle top


----------



## Dampfsti (4. April 2014)

Einfach geile Bildla!!!

Der Vorderreifen steht im Reglement... "Einheitsreifen"
Is ja a der Beste!!! 
Seit ihr zum "Big Balls" wieder von Vesio hochgefahren oder von Limone aus??

Schad, dass ich net dabai wor...
War die Woche vorher ne ecke weiter Südlich motorisiert unterwegs... Im Schneee
Am Samstag wo ihr unten wart, bin ich hinterm Baldo vorbeigefahren...

Wollte evtl. das 2. Maiwochenende mal an Lago fahren... (Mittwoch nach der Arbeit bis Sonntag oder so)
A und B Klasse Mitfahrer gern gesehen


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2014)

von limone aus komplett hoch mit die räder, war aber ok


----------



## Dampfsti (4. April 2014)

Saubäääär!!!
Wenns net so Heiß is gehts scho...


----------



## S P (4. April 2014)

Weiter gehts...


----------



## alex220 (5. April 2014)

Unglaublich tolle Bilder 
Die machen ja richtig süchtig 

Diese Ortschaft ist? Toscolano/maderno?


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2014)

alex220 schrieb:


> Unglaublich tolle Bilder
> Die machen ja richtig süchtig
> 
> Diese Ortschaft ist? Toscolano/maderno?


nein, limone


----------



## lowfat (5. April 2014)

@S P:
@Dampfsti :Hast wirklich was verpasst!


----------



## alex220 (5. April 2014)

@peter metz  a ok danke 

@lowfat ich denke jeder der Bischen was für diesen Sport o. Hobby übrig hat, hat etwas verpasst!!
Alleine die Kulisse !

Aber bald ist Urlaub dann bin ich auch dort ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (5. April 2014)

hab a kurzez vid von der schluchtentour gladen, bin aber wieder mal zu blöd ins leutenbacher forum zu stelln, is in meine vid datei drinn, vielleicht kanns ja aner vo euch heir eini machen


----------



## lowfat (5. April 2014)

Voilà:


----------



## HTWolfi (5. April 2014)

Zu den Bildern »Baßd scho!«

Edit: Video Baßd ah.


----------



## S P (5. April 2014)




----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2014)

Klasse Bilder, das Kleinbildformat der Kamera macht sich auch super. Nur warum 16:9 anstatt 3:2?


----------



## lowfat (5. April 2014)

Grandios!!!
Mein Lieblingsbild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (5. April 2014)

Super Bilder, am liebsten würde ich mich gleich ins Auto setzen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Voilà:



Sind ja verdammt viele geniale Bilder hier zu sehen 

Aber seit ihr im Video zum Schluß einen Geheimtrail gefahren den ihr net zeigen wolltet 

G.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2014)

nee jörg, war zu faul des lied zu kürzen


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2014)




----------



## JulH (5. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer wars den??


 
Waren nur zwei nette Mountainbiker, die auch ab und zu in den Thread schaun


----------



## S P (5. April 2014)

Nachschlag...













































































































Habe fertig.


----------



## 0815p (5. April 2014)

hey basti, ohne scheizz, die wern immer besser, hut ab und endlich mal a bild wo martina beim fahren ist


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2014)

Ja, die Bilder sind echt Top. Sind ja auch schöne Motive!!!!


----------



## lowfat (5. April 2014)

Wow!!! Sind das geile Bilder!!! Basti, höchsten Respekt vor Deiner Fotografiekunst!
Kerstin sagte, daß sie nicht sicher ist, ob sie wirklich sehen wollte, was wir da treiben


----------



## Achtzig (5. April 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> Waren nur zwei nette Mountainbiker, die auch ab und zu in den Thread schaun


was heißt denn da nur? aber  gut,  immerhin waren wir nett trotzdem ich bleib dabei: total irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (5. April 2014)

Ach: und der Rest der Tour war übrigens auch noch recht falsch rum.  Doofer Reiseführer!


----------



## JulH (5. April 2014)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Ach: und der Rest der Tour war übrigens auch noch recht falsch rum.  Doofer Reiseführer!


 
Da hilft nur einfach mal anschließen! Oder in der Wanderkarte zum berghochfahren breitere Wege suchen.

Das "nur" nehm ich zurück, war auch ned so gemeint


----------



## OldSchool (6. April 2014)

Oha, der Wolfi hat Handschuhe an. 

Ansonsten geile Bilder und das Wetter war auch gut.


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2014)

war ne super tour heut, hat ne menge spass gmacht und boden verhältnisse am kletterfelsntrail waren ja perfekt


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2014)

Ja, war super endlich mal wieder den Kletterfelsentrail von oben gefahren und das neue Steiltreppenstück gefahren.
Sauber.


----------



## Saddamchen (6. April 2014)

Do hosd rechd Bedär!
Schee wors. A boor schöne Stelln gschafd. Endli amol die Scheiß Augusdusdrebbn kondrolierd nunder kumma.
Der Grib an der Rambn wärd nimmer besser heuer! Bin amol gschband wensd die neua Stelln am Felsn widder ongreifsd.
Do kenni di. Des läsd der ka Ruh bis amol glabbd hod


----------



## 0815p (6. April 2014)

bernd, ich denk der wolfi knackt sie auf anhieb, werd scho nochmals testen, aber am besten wenn ka kletter am felsen sen,dann kann mer besser anfahren


----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2014)

Meint ihr die Rechtskehre um den Baumstamm herum, direkt unterhalb der Kletterwand?


----------



## 0815p (7. April 2014)

werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr ab r-bühl mal ne tour starten, falls aner mit will, soll er bscheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (7. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr ab r-bühl mal ne tour starten, falls aner mit will, soll er bscheid sagen


 Mid möcherdi scho obber muss hald Ärbärn!


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mid möcherdi scho obber muss hald Ärbärn!


Fällt doch eh kamm auf ob du do bisd. Do konnsd scho mid


----------



## S P (7. April 2014)

Melde mal Interesse an


----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2014)

dann bin ich raus.


----------



## S P (7. April 2014)




----------



## 0815p (7. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Melde mal Interesse an


super, noch oder scho wieder frei

red, stell dich ned immer so on
vielleicht fährt ja der @HTWolfi a mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (7. April 2014)

Des is ja widda a Rennsemml Veransdaldung. Do kummsd ja widda überhabd ned hindaher.


----------



## S P (8. April 2014)

Ich kann auch mit'm Jogurtbecher fahren - wenn du willst...


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Ich kann auch mit'm Jogurtbecher fahren - wenn du willst...


Nur bergab


----------



## stroker (8. April 2014)

@Panzerovka: sehr aussagekräftige Photos - stark - wäre gern dabei gewesen...
zum Vid: die größte Gefahrenstelle war gleich zu Anfang des Filmes: als Wolfi auf
den Heizungsrohren rumgefahren ist! Das bereitet doch Übelkeit für den Rest des Tages?!? 
So - ich leg mir jetzt Pfannkuchen auf´s Bein...


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2014)

hey stroki, und was macht dei haxn, wos musstn a vorm bikeurlaub zum skifohren gehn du depp, wers lieber nach malle u dann mit uns


----------



## stroker (8. April 2014)

Ach was...


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2014)




----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey stroki, und was macht dei haxn, wos musstn a vorm bikeurlaub zum skifohren gehn du depp, wers lieber nach malle u dann mit uns


Des hod scho passd das der ned dabei war, da wars wenigstens schö.


----------



## stroker (8. April 2014)

na dann fahr halt wenigstens mal schö, wennsters scho schö ham willst! Da hilft a blauer Helm a nix!


----------



## OldSchool (9. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr ab r-bühl mal ne tour starten, falls aner mit will, soll er bscheid sagen


ja, bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2014)

stroker schrieb:


> na dann fahr halt wenigstens mal schö, wennsters scho schö ham willst! Da hilft a blauer Helm a nix!


Ich kann im Moment wenigstens einen aufsetzen. Du kannst dir nur die Sofadecke über den Kopf ziehen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2014)

Des Bamberger Bübla hod a Problem und kanner was warum


----------



## lowfat (9. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


>


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2014)

werd morgen um 13.45uhr ab pottnsta die klu-tour fohren, treffpkt wie immer


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2014)

wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei. Muss aber früh nach Nbg.


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2014)

super, schick mer bis 12.30uhr a sms, obs mitfährst oder ned,


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> super, schick mer bis 12.30uhr a sms, obs mitfährst oder ned,


Ja mach ich!


----------



## suoixon (10. April 2014)

Samstag Tour?


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2014)

suoixon schrieb:


> Samstag Tour?


Entweder Samstag oder Sonntag wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. April 2014)

Sonntag besser als samstag. Ich bin am samstag am oko, falls einer mit will


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2014)

Habe gestern ein bischen meinen PC aufgeräumt. Und was sehe ich da?
Videos Davos 2013!  Asche über mein Haupt!
Habe dann mal schnell heute Nacht aus über 8 Stunden Material was geschnippelt.
Guggsd du:


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2014)

Sehr schön!
Die beste Stelle ist als er beim Aufsteigen gleich wieder umkippt! 
Sehr schöne Landschaft, was nicht überraschend ist da der Ort schon genannt wurde 
Aber man hat den Eindruck, dass die Gruppe während der Tour immer größer wird.


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2014)

Schön das du es nach so kurzer Zeit doch noch geschnitten hast. Das Vid. fängt genau unsere chillige Zeit ein.


----------



## suoixon (12. April 2014)

Wie stehts eigentlich mit morgen?


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2014)

Ich bleib daheim. Nach 2 tagen park bin ich doch "a weng" geplättet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (13. April 2014)

Naja dann halt doch aufs Rennrad...


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich bleib daheim. Nach 2 tagen park bin ich doch "a weng" geplättet.


Hast etz an DHler?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. April 2014)

Ja sein Nico


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2014)

werd mittwoch mal die prüllsb. tour fohren ink kantenweg, um 15.45uhr ab tüchersfeld, wetter soll mittwoch gut werdn


----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

Endlich, mein Reifen wird hoffentlich bald in Serie gehen




Und die Gabel wär auch geil...
36er Fox VAN 180 mit bekannt super Performance und hoffentlich unter 2300g...


----------



## gandi85 (14. April 2014)

Für euch natürlich auch Pflichtprogramm.
Danke schon mal von mir Exil-Großstädter 
Und Grüße in die Heimat. Schaut so aus als müsst ich vorerst widda öfter mir euch fahrn.
Mir bleibt ah nix erspord...

http://umfrage.worldofmtb.de/index.php/survey/index/sid/922417/lang/de


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Endlich, mein Reifen wird hoffentlich bald in Serie gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyrik, Baron 2,5. Der Rest wird durch Kondi ausgeglichen.


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2014)

Werd morgen um14.30 Uhr a Runde fränkische ab Tüchersfeld foan. Klumpertaltour lang.


----------



## gandi85 (16. April 2014)

also ich waas ned.
jeds johr schau ich mir eure geilen bilder vom lago an. immer kurzehosenwetter. 
wenn ich dann zwaa wochn drauf aufbrech, schiffts immer die wochn durch.
So a scheißdreck.


----------



## rebirth (17. April 2014)

Bist scho wieder im land?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> also ich waas ned.
> jeds johr schau ich mir eure geilen bilder vom lago an. immer kurzehosenwetter.
> wenn ich dann zwaa wochn drauf aufbrech, schiffts immer die wochn durch.
> So a scheißdreck.


Grein hald aweng rum!


----------



## JulH (19. April 2014)

Falls sich noch wer vorm Festessen morgen weng sportlich betätigen will, ich werd morgen früh ne runde um Streitberg drehn. 
Ich würd dann an der Matterhornparke vorbei fahrn


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2014)

werd morgen um 1000uhr ab r-bühl die runde dreha, wenn jemand lust hat


----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2014)

Hier mal wieder was kleines ausm Fichtl...


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2014)

Svenilein einfach geil
Gefällt mir sehr gut das ganze.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (20. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 1000uhr ab r-bühl die runde dreha, wenn jemand lust hat


Peter, warum immer sooo zeitig, senile Bettflucht? Der frühe Hase legt das Ei?  Aber trotzdem; mir san dabbei!


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2014)

super,


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. April 2014)

...leider doch nicht dabei, Corinna hat den Knöchel a wenig kaputt. Tapen und leichte Biergartentoure machmer heute :-(

Gruß Martin


----------



## SuShu (21. April 2014)

Oh je, doch schlimmer geworden. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. April 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> ...leider doch nicht dabei, Corinna hat den Knöchel a wenig kaputt. Tapen und leichte Biergartentoure machmer heute :-(
> 
> Gruß Martin



alles klar, gute besserung


----------



## lowfat (21. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was kleines ausm Fichtl...


Wow, Sven, sehr fein!


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2014)

hey red, schad das de ned im fichtl dabei warst, war total super, basti hat paar schöna fotos gmacht


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red, schad das de ned im fichtl dabei warst, war total super, basti hat paar schöna fotos gmacht



Ich wart schoh die ganze Zeit 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey red, schad das de ned im fichtl dabei warst, war total super, basti hat paar schöna fotos gmacht


Ja, bin leider noch nicht fit. Wetter war ja top, ist schon super dort bei den Wichtelmännern.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich wart schoh die ganze Zeit
> 
> G.


ich bin erst um 20.30uhr heim kommen, basti aned arch viel eher,und der muss heut arbeitn, also dauerts scho noch mit bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich bin erst um 20.30uhr heim kommen, basti aned arch viel eher,und der muss heut arbeitn, also dauerts scho noch mit bilder


Kaum bin i ned dabei, verforn sie sich.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

nix verfohren, wenn wolfi guidet find mer alles (meistens) aber gab soviel neues, des dauert dann scho


----------



## S P (24. April 2014)

Wichtelgebirge...





Heute Abend dann mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2014)

Und im Mund, das ist der Schlauch vom Sauerstoffgerät

G.


----------



## Achtzig (24. April 2014)

Der Michelinmann hat jedenfalls ernsthaft Konkurrenz bekommen!!


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2014)

Praktisch, so eine mobile Intensivstation!


----------



## Dampfsti (24. April 2014)

Heilandsack...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heilandsack...



Ja Perry Rodan fährt jetzt auch Nicolai 

G.


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

mann schaut des gut aus, basti du lusch


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

war heut fränkische trailtour , habe meine 2014 vorgenommene technostelle gfohrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wichtelgebirge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heilige Schei.....e!!! 
Ich hoffe doch auf Photoshop ....oder is des echt!?


----------



## Dampfsti (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> war heut fränkische trailtour , habe meine 2014 vorgenommene technostelle gfohrn


Dazäl


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

werd morgen mitn friedel um 13.45 ab behringersm die grosse klumpntaltour fohren, falls aner mitkommen will bescheid sagn


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Heute Abend dann mehr


 
Halb Sieben...hmmh...im Prizip ist ja schoh Abend und ich hätte auch gerade Zeit 

G.


----------



## S P (24. April 2014)

Hätte ich gewusst, das du schon ins Bett musst, dann hätte ich mich beeilt. Wird aber sicher noch 1-2 Stunden dauern.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst, das du schon ins Bett musst, dann hätte ich mich beeilt. Wird aber sicher noch 1-2 Stunden dauern.


 
Die anständigen Leute sind jetzt noch in der Arbeit und machen gerade Brotzeit...noch 2min 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2014)

G.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> war heut fränkische trailtour , habe meine 2014 vorgenommene technostelle gfohrn


Soll das heißen, du hast damit die Bikesaison für dieses Jahr beendet, oder jetzt geht es erst richtig los. 
So ein »Fichtelwichteltag« wirkt offensichtlich nach. Mein erster Gedanke war Seilstelle nach dem Blockmeer.
Also, mach es mal nicht so spannend, da ist ja jeder Tatort am Sonntag langweilig dagegen …


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

seilstell ,ja, hat auf anhieb gepasst,martina hat danach nur gsagt, hat locker ausgsehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (24. April 2014)

Sauber!!! 
Die Nerven von Martina möchte ich haben! 
Und, würdest die Stelle noch mal fahren, oder langt einmal.


----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja Perry Rodan fährt jetzt auch Nicolai
> 
> G.


Allmächd du kennsd Berry Rhodän!?


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2014)

jederzeit wieder, denk ich, wenns wieder mal dabei bist


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wichtelgebirge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mutter Gottes!!!! Wos issn des, ich brech zam. Do gen die Rotsockn allans auf Seitn.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen mitn friedel um 13.45 ab behringersm die grosse klumpntaltour fohren, falls aner mitkommen will bescheid sagn


Ich will mitkommen, probiern obs wieder geht.


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> seilstell ,ja, hat auf anhieb gepasst,martina hat danach nur gsagt, hat locker ausgsehn


Sauber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich will mitkommen, probiern obs wieder geht.


Wos hosdn scho widder?


----------



## RolandMC (24. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wos hosdn scho widder?


Immer noch, hartnäckige Erkältung/Grippe.


----------



## stroker (24. April 2014)

zur Zerstreuung:
http://www.gaskrank.tv/tv/gelaende/...erard-trueba-cesar-canas-genial-die-jungs.htm


----------



## Dampfsti (24. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Immer noch, hartnäckige Erkältung/Grippe.


 Zweiter...


----------



## Dampfsti (24. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> seilstell ,ja, hat auf anhieb gepasst,martina hat danach nur gsagt, hat locker ausgsehn


 Sauber


----------



## S P (24. April 2014)

So, schnell noch Fotos nachschieben... nicht das sich jemand beschwert. 

































































Saustark


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Sauber gfoan.


----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2014)

Qualitätsarbeit von »Photography Panzer«


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

basti
1a


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2014)

Super. Die letzten Felsen sehen sehr lecker aus ! B-)


Mobil gefunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Super. Die letzten Felsen sehen sehr lecker aus ! B-)


Stimmt, aber bei der einen oder anderen Abfahrt »beiß ich auf Granit«. 

Beim Betrachten des letzten Bildes sind mir gerade noch mal Puls und Blutdruck hoch gegangen. Der ersten Versuch, bei dem mein HR auf den letzten zwei Radlängen schon rechts neben der Kante war, war schon spannend. 
Ich denke, der Maxxis Reifen war schuld.  Jörg was meinst du dazu?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2014)

Du meinst bestimmt den fehlenden Mäxxisreifen  
Mußt mal den Dampfsti fragen. Mit dem Maxxis Reifen ist er jetzt auch wesentlich schneller unten und muß net so lang während der Fahrt nachdenken 

G.


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber bei der einen oder anderen Abfahrt »beiß ich auf Granit«.


Besser als "beiß ich *in *Granit"  
Dieses Fahren mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit liegt halt nur den Eingeborenen...


----------



## S P (25. April 2014)

Fürs nächste Shooting hätte ich gern einen Sherpa der die ganze Ausrüstung buckelt.


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Fürs nächste Shooting hätte ich gern einen Sherpa der die ganze Ausrüstung buckelt.


Phh, nur verwöhnt.


----------



## S P (25. April 2014)

Schön, das du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast.  Du hast eh zu viel Kondition.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Schön, das du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast.  Du hast eh zu viel Kondition.



...und die passenden zu harte Gabel um das Mehrgewicht auszugleichen 

G..


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Schön, das du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast.  Du hast eh zu viel Kondition.


Kondi is wech war eine Woche nicht mehr auf dem Rad


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und die passenden zu harte Gabel um das Mehrgewicht auszugleichen
> 
> G..


Die gabel ist nicht zu hart, du bist nur nichts gescheites gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Fürs nächste Shooting hätte ich gern einen Sherpa der die ganze Ausrüstung buckelt.



des meiste gewicht war ja wohl dei wochenverpflegung die du im supermarkt gekauft hast, ich dacht noch " oh , der basti will heut aber lang fohren"


----------



## Speci007 (25. April 2014)

Hilfäää, a Alien


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

roland, denk dran am treffpkt " 13.45 ab behringersm" ned ds du in pottensta stehst


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2014)

Wär etz in Pottenstein gestanden.


----------



## Saddamchen (25. April 2014)

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## HTWolfi (25. April 2014)

Ein Trailtourer zwischen den ganzen DH-Luschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (25. April 2014)




----------



## Saddamchen (25. April 2014)

Top Gun in Frangn!


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2014)

bernd, du  bist a hirsch


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2014)

G.


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2014)

Trailtourer haben nicht nur die Trail-, sondern auch die Lufthoheit...


----------



## RolandMC (26. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Zweiter...


Schon wieder!?


----------



## JulH (26. April 2014)

@Peter: Kann grad gar ned sagen was ich verrückter find: dein neuer Helm oder dast die Seilstelle gefahrn bist


----------



## Dampfsti (26. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schon wieder!?


Naja eigentlich immernoch... zieht sich jetzt seit fast 4 woche  hin...
Hab etz noch ne Woche Sportverbot... dass des mal widda werd...




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den fehlenden Mäxxisreifen
> Mußt mal den Dampfsti fragen. Mit dem Maxxis Reifen ist er jetzt auch wesentlich schneller unten und muß net so lang während der Fahrt nachdenken
> 
> G.



Hmm da hat der Jörg mal recht...
Mitn Maxxis is ma unweigerlich schneller unten beim Bikebouldern...
Ob ma des so will sei mal dahingestellt 

 im Bikebouldergebiet is halt einfach geil...

@S P geile Bilder...!!!

@Saddamchen	Erste Sahne


----------



## Dampfsti (26. April 2014)

Das "Summer Season" wär dann mal wieder bereit für die Sommersaison


----------



## lowfat (26. April 2014)

Das hält für die Ewigkeit! Wolfi wird's gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (26. April 2014)

*»Besser wie neu«*, wie du es versprochen hast! 
»Made in Germany« halt.


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> @Peter: Kann grad gar ned sagen was ich verrückter find: dein neuer Helm oder dast die Seilstelle gefahrn bist



ich find beides super


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2014)

sven, von metaller zu metaller " gute arbeit


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich find beides super


Also ich finde den Helm auch ...anders! 
Allerdings könnt scho die eine oder Andere Oma der Schloch treffen wenns ihr so aufn Trail Entgegenkummst


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> sven, von metaller zu metaller " gute arbeit


Heavy Metal is hald doch besser wie Justin Bieber!


----------



## Dampfsti (26. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heavy Metal is hald doch besser wie Justin Bieber!



Su schauts aus!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2014)

Nach den NWD Filmen und Where the Trails Ends hier die Ankündigung des nächsten Hammerfilms:


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nach den NWD Filmen und Where the Trails Ends hier die Ankündigung des nächsten Hammerfilms:


Lord Helmchen.


----------



## Schoschi (27. April 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lord Helmchen.


Aber aans passt net so ganz, Du bist auf der dunklen Seite der Macht......!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (27. April 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Aber aans passt net so ganz, Du bist auf der dunklen Seite der Macht......!!!


..und du bisd auf der Hagenbacher Seidn!  des is nu schlimmer! 
Fahren Rad sollst du wieder Padwan!


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ..und du bisd auf der Hagenbacher Seidn!  des is nu schlimmer!
> Fahren Rad sollst du wieder Padwan!


Egol auf welcher Seidn der Macht. Jedenfalls ist irgendwie keine Macht mit mir!!!
So schlimm ists aber a net. Im Moment bin ich fitter wie die letzten 3 Jahr zamm. Was jetzt nix heißt...noch kein Jedi-Ritter ich bin...


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2014)

Er ist sogar so fit das er Sonntags mal wieder mitfahren könnte.


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2014)

roland
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/378181-nicolai-ion-16-gr-l-m-160mm


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/378181-nicolai-ion-16-gr-l-m-160mm


 Ich hab doch schon das beste Bike der Welt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (1. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon das beste Bike der Welt.


hast das Liteville schon wieder verkauft   (der musste sein!)

schöne Bilder bei euch hier 
ich hoffe paar von euch diese Saison wiedermal in den Bergen zu sehn.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2014)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hast das Liteville schon wieder verkauft   (der musste sein!)
> 
> schöne Bilder bei euch hier
> ich hoffe paar von euch diese Saison wiedermal in den Bergen zu sehn.....



do kannst an drauf lassen, werd nemmer so lang dauern, sag dir aber dann bescheid


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2014)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> hast das Liteville schon wieder verkauft   (der musste sein!)
> 
> schöne Bilder bei euch hier
> ich hoffe paar von euch diese Saison wiedermal in den Bergen zu sehn.....


Neee das wird so schnell nicht verkauft. Schön wärs wenns wieder mal klappen würde.


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> do kannst an drauf lassen, werd nemmer so lang dauern, sag dir aber dann bescheid


 Du hast doch ka Ahnung, du mit dein Gurkn.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/378181-nicolai-ion-16-gr-l-m-160mm



Hörst auf !!!!  
Führe ihn nicht in Versuchung!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (1. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du hast doch ka Ahnung, du mit dein Gurkn.


Ich glab der Bedär hod des Fohrn in di Berch gmand!


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich glab der Bedär hod des Fohrn in di Berch gmand!


Ohh, Das kann sein Aber Ahnung hat der trotzdem keine.


----------



## 0815p (1. Mai 2014)

wenigstens der bernd versteht mich, und bernd am sonntag is wieder mal teilnahme pflicht, evt mal wieder egglofsta


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenigstens der bernd versteht mich, und bernd am sonntag is wieder mal teilnahme pflicht, evt mal wieder egglofsta



Do hod da kla Schul.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2014)

Geht etz sonntag was zam?


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2014)

osternohe evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2014)

A neeee... Mei Ht geht grad net... Und Fully is in onohe Witzlos...


----------



## rebirth (3. Mai 2014)

zumindest machts keinen unterschied


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2014)

@sonntagstruppe 
war super tour heut und einige haben ja gut neue stellen abgeräumt


----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2014)

@RolandMC : was macht die rippe?


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2014)

Jo war a super Tour heut...
Hier 2 Beweisbilder von der Seilstelle nachm Blockmeer... da Beda wor mol widda zu schnell unten...


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

Ja war Super heute, tolle Truppe vor allem im Biergarten als der Bernd weg war.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> @RolandMC : was macht die rippe?


Gar nicht so schlimm als ich gestern befürchtete, man spürts aber das ist auch alles. Für 1100 Hm und 33 Km hats gereicht.
Hätte dir heute auch gefallen, ich hab den anderen schon erzählt wie fit du bist, ich war ganz entsetzt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Uiui, was habter denn da wieder für ein rutschiges Kalkstufenerdteil gefunden...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gar nicht so schlimm als ich gestern befürchtete, man spürts aber das ist auch alles. Für 1100 Hm und 33 Km hats gereicht.
> Hätte dir heute auch gefallen, ich hab den anderen schon erzählt wie fit du bist, ich war ganz entsetzt.



Eiei, und was hast denn du schoh wieder angestellt...tsss.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2014)

ich bin heut fast genau die gleiche tour numal gfahrn, hat ma subba gfalln. besonders der ehrabocha dh, war ja schon immer einer meiner liebsten aber mit den zwei sprüngen hab ich ihn richtig ins herz gschlossen.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eiei, und was hast denn du schoh wieder angestellt...tsss.
> 
> G.


A Nagel neue Stell gfoan, nur der Auslaf is a weng flach.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A Nagel neue Stell gfoan, nur der Auslaf is a weng flach.



Oh mei 

G.


----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2014)

Und vor lauter übereifer hat er sich mit der eigenen faust auf die brust gehaun!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> @sonntagstruppe
> war super tour heut und einige haben ja gut neue stellen abgeräumt





Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jo war a super Tour heut...
> Hier 2 Beweisbilder von der Seilstelle nachm Blockmeer... da Beda wor mol widda zu schnell unten...


Jo heud drei Projekte erledichd!  Wor gorned blaand 
Des schaud ja widder noch fasd nix aus! Des is scho manchmal a Elend mid dena Fodos !


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei
> 
> G.


Wie schauts aus des Monat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des schaud ja widder noch fasd nix aus! Des is scho manchmal a Elend mid dena Fodos !


Das stimmt, da denkst des könnt jeder foan.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Des schaud ja widder noch fasd nix aus! Des is scho manchmal a Elend mid dena Fodos !


Des schdimmd...
Hätts mir aber schlimmer vorgstellt...


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2014)

RolaldMC schrieb:


> Ja war Super heute, tolle Truppe vor allem im Biergarten als der Bernd weg war.


Da ich noch länger in diesem Forum aktiv sein will kommentiere ich das nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus des Monat?


 
Gut 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> G.


Schön


----------



## lowfat (4. Mai 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jo war a super Tour heut...
> Hier 2 Beweisbilder von der Seilstelle nachm Blockmeer... da Beda wor mol widda zu schnell unten...


Saustark!! Ich hab ja schon länger davorgestanden und gedacht, daß das fahrbar ist. Super, daß ihrs gemacht habt!  Da krieg ich sogar ohne Dabeisein ein Grinsen ins Gsicht!


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Saustark!! Ich hab ja schon länger davorgestanden und gedacht, daß das fahrbar ist. Super, daß ihrs gemacht habt!  Da krieg ich sogar ohne Dabeisein ein Grinsen ins Gsicht!



Ich hab ma des a scho lang mal dacht...
Da Beda wor da erste erfolgreiche befahrer...


----------



## JulH (5. Mai 2014)

saugut! Ich find die Fotos gar ned so schlecht. Schaut doch steil aus und das Seil macht sich auch gut


----------



## Schoschi (6. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus des Monat?


Soch fei Bescheid, vielleicht hab ich a weng Zeit oder krieg an Tag frei oder sowas...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Mai 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Soch fei Bescheid, vielleicht hab ich a weng Zeit oder krieg an Tag frei oder sowas...


Auf alla Fäll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2014)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab pottensta die klumpt runden dreha, falls aner mitwill, bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2014)

red,ham mer gut erwischt, jetzt pissts wie sau, egal , sau gute leistung hast heut gezeigt


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> red,ham mer gut erwischt, jetzt pissts wie sau, egal , sau gute leistung hast heut gezeigt


Bei uns regnets auch hama echt gut erwischt. Lieg jetzt aufm Sofa und rühr mich nicht mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

Wo gibts diese Gedankentastatur zu kaufen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo gibts diese Gedankentastatur zu kaufen
> 
> G.


Ich lieg auf dem Schlauch, bitte aufklären.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich lieg auf dem Schlauch, bitte aufklären.



Dacht du liegst flach rührst dich nimmer 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dacht du liegst flach rührst dich nimmer
> 
> G.


Vielleicht hodder seiner Fraa digdierd?


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2014)

werd mitwoch ab behringersmühl ne tour starten, grosse klump-tal tour um 15.45 tennisparke behr-mühl, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid sogn, sen 1000hm u knappe 40 km , also nix grosses, wetter soll gut werden


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mitwoch ab behringersmühl ne tour starten, grosse klump-tal tour um 15.45 tennisparke behr-mühl, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid sogn, sen 1000hm u knappe 40 km , also nix grosses, wetter soll gut werden


*1000 hm 40 KM *nix grosses ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (12. Mai 2014)

Bescheidenheit ist eine tugend.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Mai 2014)

Leider ka Zeit, mou do nu wos erban...
Ausserdem is mei Moveloc noch net da..


----------



## folienmaster (12. Mai 2014)

Ich kann auch net, aber wegen 1000 hm und 40 km  da lohnt sich die Anfahrt ja net! ;-)
Ne, Spass beiseite. Habe die Trockenbauer  ab 7 Uhr da und ich bin noch nicht fit.


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2014)

Sersn,

grob zwischen Hetzelsdorf und Wannbach gibts ja nen kleinen aber feinen DH. Hab ich heut früh zufällig so gefunden. Ist ein modifizierter Wanderweg, muss es wohl schon länger geben wie es ausschaut, allerdings war keine einzige Reifenspur zu finden. Bissl Ähnlichkeit mitm ReisbergDH. Lohnt sich auf jedenfall ne Extraschleife zu drehen. Entweder kennt den wirklich keiner oder ist der für die lokale breite Vertridemasse uninteressant!??! Nebendran allerdings ein krasser Bikeboulder mit Überhang, aber guten Auslauf....
Roland weiß wo das ist, nur weiß er nicht dass er es weiß. Wir sind letztens unten vorbeigefahren und haben hochgeschaut und sind oben am Einstieg vorbeigefahren und haben uns noch überlegt wo wohl der kleine Trail hinführt.....


----------



## folienmaster (14. Mai 2014)

.... Roland weiß wo das ist, nur weiß er nicht dass er es weiß. Is ja gleich ums Eck.


----------



## rebirth (14. Mai 2014)

@Schoschi könntest uns ja ma zeigen die stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

@Schoschi : Localism rulez!!!! 

Nur wer ohne Navi den Ausgangspunkt findet darf ihn auch fahren


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2014)

Schön warens die 950HM und 40 KM


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Sersn,
> 
> grob zwischen Hetzelsdorf und Wannbach gibts ja nen kleinen aber feinen DH. Hab ich heut früh zufällig so gefunden. Ist ein modifizierter Wanderweg, muss es wohl schon länger geben wie es ausschaut, allerdings war keine einzige Reifenspur zu finden. Bissl Ähnlichkeit mitm ReisbergDH. Lohnt sich auf jedenfall ne Extraschleife zu drehen. Entweder kennt den wirklich keiner oder ist der für die lokale breite Vertridemasse uninteressant!??! Nebendran allerdings ein krasser Bikeboulder mit Überhang, aber guten Auslauf....
> Roland weiß wo das ist, nur weiß er nicht dass er es weiß. Wir sind letztens unten vorbeigefahren und haben hochgeschaut und sind oben am Einstieg vorbeigefahren und haben uns noch überlegt wo wohl der kleine Trail hinführt.....


Den gibt es schon ewig, diesen DH Trail war aber wie geschrieben für die langsam bergab fahrenden nicht interessant.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Sersn,
> 
> 
> Roland weiß wo das ist, nur weiß er nicht dass er es weiß.


----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön warens die 950HM und 40 KM



kanns sein, dass ich die route ahn???


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2014)

--


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön warens die 950HM und 40 KM



und eine super mieze is uns übern weg gelaufen, zum verlieben


----------



## folienmaster (14. Mai 2014)

Ich hab schon 3!  Der Roland hat mal wieder arbeiten lassen oder!?  Wie war eigentlich das Wetter? Bei uns hat es teilweise ganz schön gehagelt!


----------



## Schoschi (15. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> und eine super mieze is uns übern weg gelaufen, zum verlieben



was solldn das für a mieze gewesen sein? Um ne Frau kann sichs nicht handeln, allein dein Überlebensinstinkt hindert dich sowas zu posten. Die Martina würde das  mit dir machen.....


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2014)

Neuer Trail am Katzenstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Mai 2014)

ja, war ne süsse mieze

 werd morgen ne etwas grössere tour machen um 13.15uhr ab r-bühl


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2014)

wenn Wetter morgen passt, ist Schwimmbad saubermachen angesagt.


----------



## folienmaster (15. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenn Wetter morgen passt, ist Schwimmbad saubermachen angesagt.


Du solltest mal über ne Staplerwaschanlage nachdenken!  Dann brauchst net imma des Schwimmbad saubermachen!


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wenn Wetter morgen passt, ist Schwimmbad saubermachen angesagt.


Dann kannste ja fahren, da du das ja eh Frau und Tochter erledigen lässt oder?


----------



## Schoschi (15. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja fahren, da du das ja eh Frau und Tochter erledigen lässt oder?


 ...dacht die sen scho längst ausgezogen...


----------



## microbat (15. Mai 2014)

...betonieren und blau anmalen - käs gesn


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> ...betonieren und blau anmalen - käs gesn


Ist ja scho betoniert.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Dann kannste ja fahren, da du das ja eh Frau und Tochter erledigen lässt oder?


Stimmt, Frau und Töchter müssen morgen nach der Arbeit antreten. Ist ja nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2014)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Du solltest mal über ne Staplerwaschanlage nachdenken!  Dann brauchst net imma des Schwimmbad saubermachen!


Ölabscheider ist zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2014)

@Bernd
hab die 1700 hm voll gmacht


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Bernd
> hab die 1700 hm voll gmacht


Du Sack 
Bei mir worns 1100. Des basd ah


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du Sack
> Bei mir worns 1100. Des basd ah


So weit wie du mitgfoan bist woans bestimmt ka 1100 Hm. Hosd worscheinlich ob Hausn scho zählt.


----------



## folienmaster (17. Mai 2014)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich wenigstens 1 hm zusammenbringen würde.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2014)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich wär froh, wenn ich wenigstens 1 hm zusammenbringen würde.


Tacho einschalten Rad ins Auto und los.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So weit wie du mitgfoan bist woans bestimmt ka 1100 Hm. Hosd worscheinlich ob Hausn scho zählt.


Blablabla 
Hosd die Reinigung deines Pools gesdärn ordnungsgemäß überwachd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (17. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tacho einschalten Rad ins Auto und los.


Momentan net ganz so einfach! Meine Allergieblessuren sind Dank der Tabletten, welche ich seit 4 Wochen einwerf, fast verheilt. Aber muss momentan aweng auf die Oma schaun. Deine Litegurke muss ich mir ja anuch anschauen!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Blablabla
> Hosd die Reinigung deines Pools gesdärn ordnungsgemäß überwachd?


Ja


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Morgen jemand Bock auf Fränkische? Wir starten um 12:00 in Bemü, und dann mal sehen, trails halt und wenns zu sehr schifft, dann Einkehrschwung.


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2014)

morgen hams pisswetter vorher gsagt, da macht fränkisch ka spass


----------



## Eraserhead-de (18. Mai 2014)

die Vorhersage ist heute garnicht mal sooo schlecht... Und mein Schatz muss sich austoben, sonst wird sie "unleidlich" sagt sie - was immer das auch heisst...


----------



## lowfat (18. Mai 2014)

war von 6:00 bis 8:00 um Streitberg unterwegs. Perfektes Wetter, wenig rutschig. Regendarar schaut jetzt aber nicht gut aus :-(


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2014)

Wollte gerade losfahren, es hat aber das regnen angefangen. mal sehen was das noch wird.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> war von 6:00 bis 8:00 um Streitberg unterwegs. Perfektes Wetter, wenig rutschig. Regendarar schaut jetzt aber nicht gut aus :-(


senile Bettflucht Laut Radar kommt jetzt einiges aus dem Osten.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (18. Mai 2014)

Ja, sieht so aus, wir fahren jetzt zum STB


----------



## folienmaster (18. Mai 2014)

Bei mir schauts auch nicht besser aus.  6 Uhr is schon etwas zu blad, ausser ich habe die Trinkblase mit Kaffee gefüllt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (18. Mai 2014)

am STB war´s schee  - also trocken


----------



## Milan0 (18. Mai 2014)

Biergarten danach auch trocken überstanden

Von oben zumindest


----------



## S P (21. Mai 2014)

Pottensta


----------



## Milan0 (21. Mai 2014)

Wieder mal richtig gute Bilder dabei


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

Super Bilder Meister Panzer.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2014)

Tour war super. Aber das Wetter ist nix.... zu warm.
Konnte endlich den Ar.......trail zu Ende fahren. Allerdings mit alternativer Linienwahl (insider).


----------



## lowfat (22. Mai 2014)

Klasse Bilder! Macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2014)

basti
 wetter war super, und zu warm gibs ned, da schmeckt danach des kühle blonde


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Tour war super. Aber das Wetter ist nix.... zu warm.
> Konnte endlich den Ar.......trail zu Ende fahren. Allerdings mit alternativer Linienwahl (insider).


Scho wieder die alternative Route Aber das Wetter ist echt zu warm, mir hats am Dienstag auch des Gschtell zamkaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (22. Mai 2014)

Nee, eben nicht. Der Baumkontakt von damals hat mit gereicht. Deswegen "alternative Linie".


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Nee, eben nicht. Der Baumkontakt von damals hat mit gereicht. Deswegen "alternative Linie".


AHHH also die richtige Linie! Sauber


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> basti
> wetter war super, und zu warm gibs ned, da schmeckt danach des kühle blonde


Die kühle Blonde kannst dir ab Samstag abschminken.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2014)

War aber die Mädchenlinie,.. also "außen rum".


----------



## rehhofer (22. Mai 2014)

@ S P   Dass hier rein sprachlich keine Missverständnisse entstehen: Pottensta heißt bei den Eingeborenen Boddnschdaa. Bei den schönen Bildern merke ich schon wieder, dass ich viel zu selten in meine alte Heimat komme.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2014)

Ich merks mir fürs nächste Mal vor. Boddnschdaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

S P schrieb:


> War aber die Mädchenlinie,.. also "außen rum".


da hast du den Popo aber ganz schön hochziehen müssen damit du wieder in die Linie kommst. Aber wie schon geschrieben SAUBER


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2014)

Der Wolfi sieht aus wie ein moderner Endurist so Schdeilisch.


----------



## S P (22. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da hast du den Popo aber ganz schön hochziehen müssen damit du wieder in die Linie kommst. Aber wie schon geschrieben SAUBER


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2014)

@ Peter: Die Uhr läuft runter....!


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2014)

deine uhr is scho abgelaufen


----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> deine uhr is scho abgelaufen


Schon vor Jahren.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Mai 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schon vor Jahren.


Du brauchst grod wos sogn!


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Mai 2014)

Geht Freidoch wos zam?


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Mai 2014)

Farli...


----------



## OliRay (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo miteinander, wollten am Samstag ne Tour in der fränkischen fahren. Ich selbst bin aus eckental. Kann jemand was empfehlen , ca. 50-60km Länge. GPS Daten ???

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Mai 2014)

Hi GPS Daten hat eigentlich keiner von uns, im Netz steht einiges zum runterladen. Eine schöne Tour gibts ab Pegnitz.


----------



## gandi85 (30. Mai 2014)

Frag doch mal den @rebirth der kennt und findet quasi jeden Weg 

Stevie, wann geh ma mal widda nach ono??? hätt mal wieder bock.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Mai 2014)

I foa am Samsdooch...
Dreffbunngd Laadadol Pargbloz am Roodwech Abzwaichung nauf da Reuth...

Für die Nicht-Einheimischen:
Radweg zwischen Traindorf und Veilbronn, Abzweigung nach Volkmannsreuth ist ein Wanderparkplatz.
Ich bin um 10:30 dort.
Totenstein-Rothenbühl-Druidenhain-Neideck-Hummerstein-Naturfreundehaus-Leidingshofer Tal


----------



## rebirth (31. Mai 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Stevie, wann geh ma mal widda nach ono??? hätt mal wieder bock.



Heute


----------



## alex220 (31. Mai 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Heute



Und i bin a dubai


----------



## gandi85 (5. Juni 2014)

bissl flaute da? Wetter zu gut für euch schlechtwetter-biker?


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2014)

Es wird einfach zu heiß da macht das biken keinen Spass.


----------



## gandi85 (5. Juni 2014)

Bloss weil du an pool hast


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Bloss weil du an pool hast


Ned bloss, sondern genau deshalb
Werd morgen nachmittag a Runde fränkische dreha, aber nur wenns ned zu heiß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2014)

Ihr habt schoh wieder irgendwie a anderes Wetter wie hier. Hab gerade net des Gefühl das ich was kurzärmliges bräuchte 
Aber ihr seid ja eh mit keinem Wetter wirklich zufrieden, immer was zu mosern

G.


----------



## folienmaster (5. Juni 2014)

Wohnt ja net jeder aufm Berch!  ;-) @roland Wann hästn geplant?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2014)

Fahre morgen um 10:00 ab Freibad Ebs.
Bis max 13:00 falls einer Bock hat.
Greets


----------



## gandi85 (14. Juni 2014)

Fahre morgen 9:30 ab Luca's Bikeshuttle in Torbole bis max.12:00.
Ca 1300hm, bergauf eher sehr flott. Falls aner Bock hot 
Greets


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juni 2014)

Botschanod....das ist Ungarisch für "sorry" ...muss morgen ganz woandes hin.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juni 2014)

Saddam: wenn wir um 9:00 starten und 12:00 fertig wären, ginge es....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (15. Juni 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Saddam: wenn wir um 9:00 starten und 12:00 fertig wären, ginge es....


Das wäre nix gewesen. Wurde gestern ezwas später.
Start unbestimmt verschoben.


----------



## S P (16. Juni 2014)

@RolandMC
Glaube diese Abfahrt war's....


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2014)

Ahhhh, ist das geil
Aber du hast Leutenbach Zentrum vergessen


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juni 2014)

Fronleichnamsumzug!


----------



## S P (22. Juni 2014)

Schöne Fotos Bernd!  Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2014)

ja schaut richtig gut aus, ihr säcke


----------



## julian87 (22. Juni 2014)

War a super tour. Top bilder.


----------



## microbat (22. Juni 2014)

In den Fichtelmountains war des net - war´s hinterm Arber?


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. Juni 2014)

Falls letzteres, dann kenn ichs nicht oder erkenns nicht. Kenn nur den weg an den Wasserfällen vorbei.  Ganz oben etwas "grob" dann wird es immer schneller.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2014)

Hädda mol beschaid gem dann würd an mein Ellaboung des Fleisch nu dad huggn wos hiegherd...
Scheene Bildla...

Laut Prognosen vo mein Rennarzt kann ich mir den Davos Trip wahrscheinlich ans Knie nageln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hädda mol beschaid gem dann würd an mein Ellaboung des Fleisch nu dad huggn wos hiegherd...
> Scheene Bildla...
> 
> Laut Prognosen vo mein Rennarzt kann ich mir den Davos Trip wahrscheinlich ans Knie nageln



Sauber!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2014)

War wieder mal genial im Bayerischen, 1600 Hm 50 Km und bergab schön verblockt. Das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können. schöne Bilder Bernd !!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> In den Fichtelmountains war des net - war´s hinterm Arber?


vorm Arber


----------



## microbat (23. Juni 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> vorm Arber



aber die "Staatsgrenze" zum nächsten Nachbarn (Tschechische Rep.) ist - aus meiner Sicht - hinterm Arber


----------



## HTWolfi (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn man, wie der Roland, hinterm Berg lebt, dann ist alles Andere automatisch davor.


----------



## lowfat (23. Juni 2014)

kaum ist man mal 2 Wochen im Urlaub, gibts hier wieder richtig scheene Bildla zu sehen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Juni 2014)

Mag einer verraten wo?  Bin da gerade und hätte nix gegen was neues.


----------



## OliRay (23. Juni 2014)

Super Bilder, Respekt

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> aber die "Staatsgrenze" zum nächsten Nachbarn (Tschechische Rep.) ist - aus meiner Sicht - hinterm Arber


aber auch links neben dem Arber Der Trail ist vor dem Arber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (23. Juni 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hädda mol beschaid gem dann würd an mein Ellaboung des Fleisch nu dad huggn wos hiegherd...
> Scheene Bildla...
> 
> Laut Prognosen vo mein Rennarzt kann ich mir den Davos Trip wahrscheinlich ans Knie nageln



Was hast ogstellt? Aber ich kann auch nicht gerade mit Gesundheit glänzen. :-( Meine Haxn schaua a net grad gsund aus.
Nach den Biddla bin nur noch depreziert oder wie des halt heißt! ;-)


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Juni 2014)

ROTZBUM!
Wenn aahna wos gsoggd hädd, wea I miidgfoahn!

Obba södda scheena Bildla droddsdeem.


----------



## gandi85 (23. Juni 2014)

Vorsicht! Brutal Off-Topic 

Ich frag mal hier in die Gebirgsfred Runde. 
Ich such momentan alte Baudielen/Schalbretter. Zustand und Länge vollkommen wurscht. Falls jemand noch was hinterm Haus am rumgammeln hat, oder anderweitig was loswerden will bitte bei mir melden. Würde sie auch im rahmenbleibend finanziell ausgleichen.

Ansonsten, würd gern mal wieder mit biken, hab leider den knöchel dick und in schiene. Joggen ist einfach a scheiß extrem Sport!!


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Brutal Off-Topic
> 
> Ich frag mal hier in die Gebirgsfred Runde.
> Ich such momentan alte Baudielen/Schalbretter. Zustand und Länge vollkommen wurscht. Falls jemand noch was hinterm Haus am rumgammeln hat, oder anderweitig was loswerden will bitte bei mir melden. Würde sie auch im rahmenbleibend finanziell ausgleichen.
> ...


Sollst ja a ned Joggen, oder wenigstens auf den Boden schaun wennsd läufsd.


----------



## lowfat (25. Juni 2014)

Ich werd morgen 18:00 eine Deutschlandfussball-Gedenkrunde in Egloffsta drehen. Treffpunkt Kurvenparkplatz.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen 18:00 eine Deutschlandfussball-Gedenkrunde in Egloffsta drehen. Treffpunkt Kurvenparkplatz.


Oh geil,
noch ein Fußball Gott! Werd mich da wohl anschließen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (25. Juni 2014)

I


RolandMC schrieb:


> Oh geil,
> noch ein Fußball Gott! Werd mich da wohl anschließen müssen.



Roland fährst für mich ne Runde mit!   Dauert scheinbar noch ne Ecke, bis meine Fuesse wieder fit sind!


----------



## lowfat (26. Juni 2014)

schöne kurze tour. war schon ewig nicht mehr dort.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

fährt morgen jemand


----------



## gandi85 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich evtl.  Weiss aber noch weder wo noch wann.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand


Hääääääääääääääää?????????  Warst beim Wunderdoktor?


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich evtl.  Weiss aber noch weder wo noch wann.



Onoifizieren?


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hääääääääääääääää?????????  Warst beim Wunderdoktor?


na, depp, martina möcht fohrn


----------



## Saddamchen (27. Juni 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> na, depp, martina möcht fohrn


Die soll där lieber an Budding kochn dasd schneller widder fid wärsd!


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2014)

Ich foa am Samstag.
Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> na, depp, martina möcht fohrn


Fahr morgen um 10.00 ab Leutenbach die Lindelbachtour.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

wos isn die lindlbachtour


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2014)

Leutenbach kenne ich.
Lindelbachtour nicht.
Also Treffpunkt wo genau?


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2014)

fahren in Nürnberg


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juni 2014)

вы что предуркий?


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2014)

Lindelbachtour:  Leutenbach-Regensberg-Hetzles-Unterlindelbach-Igensdorf-Gräfbg. Hüll-Kasberg-Leutenbach
Variante heute: 33 km, 2:30 Std., 630 HM


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juni 2014)

Jetzt bin ich schon woanders gefahren.
Кто не успел, тот опоздол...


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2014)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Lindelbachtour:  Leutenbach-Regensberg-Hetzles-Unterlindelbach-Igensdorf-Gräfbg. Hüll-Kasberg-Leutenbach
> Variante heute: 33 km, 2:30 Std., 630 HM


43,5 KM, 3,00 Std, 906 HM, Schnitt 14,3.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2014)

Hast die Rampn im Wald gschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (28. Juni 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast die Rampn im Wald gschafft?


Mit ner Wampe keine Rampe!


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mit ner Wampe keine Rampe!


Ach wie wird das lustig


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 43,5 KM, 3,00 Std, 906 HM, Schnitt 14,3.


Hast dich verfahren
Rampe leider net ganz, VR ging mal hoch, dann war die Luft weg. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Wampe


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2014)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hast dich verfahren
> Rampe leider net ganz, VR ging mal hoch, dann war die Luft weg. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Wampe


Waren ganz unten in Hetzles und sind über die Streitbaumstr. Wieder rauf. Nicht den Chickenway.


----------



## kubikjch (28. Juni 2014)

Das macht doch keine 10 km aus


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 43,5 KM, 3,00 Std, 906 HM, Schnitt 14,3.



Au weia, das wären ja nach der Fahrt fast 10 Halbe 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (28. Juni 2014)

14 Schnitt? Sauber Roland!


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2014)

S P schrieb:


> 14 Schnitt? Sauber Roland!


Ging recht einfach da nur eine Stolperabfahrt dabei war der Rest der Abfahrten waren ehr zum Gabeltesten.


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Au weia, das wären ja nach der Fahrt fast 10 Halbe
> 
> G.


War in der Sonne auch bis zu 28 Grad warm war. Da bekommt man Durst bergauf.


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Juli 2014)

... damit wir wieder etwas hoch rutschen!


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juli 2014)

Fährst morgen?


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juli 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Fährst morgen?


Sind heute bei Bekannten zum Grillen. Muss mal schauen wie es mir morgen geht!
In sofern plane ich mal lieber nichts


----------



## derwaaal (6. Juli 2014)

Kurzfristig ja, aber fährt heut jmd in der Fränkischen? gerne mit bissl Strecke bergauf ...


----------



## SuShu (10. Juli 2014)

Am nächsten Samstag geht es voraussichtlich (je nach Wetter) mal wieder in den Krottenseer Forst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...-gesucht-teil-2.490190/page-412#post-12127762


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2014)

treffpunkt wo?


----------



## SuShu (11. Juli 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> treffpunkt wo?


Startpunkt ist 10:00 Uhr in Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz am Bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2014)

Ausblick auf dir nächsten fünf Tage:
http://www.davos.ch/fileadmin/services/livecams/imagesNEW/all/5pos_3.jpg?rd=1405497083
hähähä


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2014)

Da liegt ja gar kein Schnee...Willst Du Ski-Tragen üben?


----------



## lowfat (16. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ausblick auf dir nächsten fünf Tage:
> http://www.davos.ch/fileadmin/services/livecams/imagesNEW/all/5pos_3.jpg?rd=1405497083
> hähähä


Viel Spaß, ihr Helden! Haltet die Knochen beisammen!


----------



## gandi85 (16. Juli 2014)

Passt aufn roland auf.


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2014)

Roland wird vorm Teleshopping Kanal geparkt. Die Umgebung ist ihm vertraut.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2014)

Viel Spasssssssssssssssssssssssß 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Passt aufn roland auf.


Oasch
Der A1 ist ja nicht dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Viel Spasssssssssssssssssssssssß
> 
> G.


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Viel Spasssssssssssssssssssssssß
> 
> G.


 Danke, aber geht leider nicht, da Roland dabei ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Da liegt ja gar kein Schnee...Willst Du Ski-Tragen üben?


 Schnee hetten wir letztes Jahr. Das passt schon so!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Danke, aber geht leider nicht, da Roland dabei ist!!


Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mich hier nicht so äussern wenn ich mit mir fahren müsste.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Danke, aber geht leider nicht, da Roland dabei ist!!



Ja ich weiß, er ist ne kleine Spaßbremse...Litvillefahrer halt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Und mach dich net kaputt, weil lang wirds nimmer dauern, dann ist das hohe Gras bei uns weg 
...und ich hab jetzt auch ein leichtes Rad 

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, er ist ne kleine Spaßbremse...Litvillefahrer halt
> 
> G.


 Bemitleidenswerte Randgruppe!


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich mich hier nicht so äussern wenn ich mit mir fahren müsste.


 Uuuups da war doch was!  mein bester Freund!
Wie mich mich freue 5 Tage an deiner Seite verbringen zu dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Uuuups da war doch was!  mein bester Freund!
> Wie mich mich freue 5 Tage an deiner Seite verbringen zu dürfen!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und mach dich net kaputt, weil lang wirds nimmer dauern, dann ist das hohe Gras bei uns weg
> ...und ich hab jetzt auch ein leichtes Rad
> 
> G.


Bin schon gespannt auf dein "leichtes" Rad.
ist bestimmt ein Leichtville weils ja leicht ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2014)

Was sagt doch der Bündner Steinbock Ghian zum Thema "düüsigs Velo": "Carbon statt Kondition!"


----------



## Blennie (16. Juli 2014)

Achtung Biker! 
Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Achtung Biker!
> Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
> Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
> Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!


Die würd ich gleich mal still abbauen.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2014)

Das Installieren dieser Lichtschranke dürfte illegal sein.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die für das Verlegen der Kabel, etc. notwendigen Genehmigungen nicht eingeholt wurden.
Insofern werde ich überlegen, Anzeige gegen das Forstamt zu erstatten.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf dein "leichtes" Rad.
> ist bestimmt ein Leichtville weils ja leicht ist.



So fahr jetzt auch weg in die Alpen. Aber nur nach GAP und logischerweise nur bis Samstag. Mal schaun obs Getriebe das mitmacht...

G.


----------



## folienmaster (17. Juli 2014)

Na dann wünsch ich euch allen viel Spass!  Ach ja, Bilder nicht vergessen!!!!!

Ich fang mal wieder klein mit ner Hausrunde an. Mal schauen was meine Fuesse dazu sagen. ;-)


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Installieren dieser Lichtschranke dürfte illegal sein.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die für das Verlegen der Kabel, etc. notwendigen Genehmigungen nicht eingeholt wurden.
> Insofern werde ich überlegen, Anzeige gegen das Forstamt zu erstatten.



lol   Das Teil musst erst mal finden...
oder kann man den Verdacht einer vermeintlich illegalen Überwachung auf einen für die Allgemeinheit gesperrten Bereich anzeigen....
....und falls man Beweise einsammeln würde, liefert man sich selbst ans Messer...


----------



## OliRay (17. Juli 2014)

Falls das Teil nicht ganz zufällig kaputt geht

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (18. Juli 2014)

ich halt die geschichte nach wie vor für försterlatein.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2014)

..


......fürs Lazarett! !!


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2014)

bernd, du weisst ja, die lästern, die triffts als nächstes


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, du weisst ja, die lästern, die triffts als nächstes


Wos hasd do als Nächsdn???
Mei Knie und mei Goschn is seit Dunnerschdoch offen.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> bernd, du weisst ja, die lästern, die triffts als nächstes


Hast recht Peter


----------



## gandi85 (21. Juli 2014)

Wo ihr scho widda rumdurnd...
Statt A1 lieber den B2 mitgnumma?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

Weils alle so dünne Frauen und Kinderreifen drauf haben...da rutschens halt rum auf dem ganzen Schotter der sich Gebirge nennt 
Schönes Wetter 

G.


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2014)

@Bernd, dann hast wenigstens dei waffel gholten
bilder schauen intressant aus


----------



## folienmaster (21. Juli 2014)

Do kann er jetzt ne "Dicke Lippe" riskieren! ;-) Gute Besserung!!!! Aber scheene Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

1 Tag erster Berg. Neuer Trail


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

Schöne Bilda...aber warst du net dabei oder wollt dein LV keiner fotographieren

G.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöne Bilda...aber warst du net dabei oder wollt dein LV keiner fotographieren
> 
> G.


Ich war nicht braf mich wollte keiner fotografieren.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

Der bernd und der SP haben auch fotografiert und gefilmt da werd ich schon mal drauf sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

Wennst den Helm wegtust, dann könntest als Schiedsrichter durchgehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (21. Juli 2014)

Das wichtigste Foto zuerst! 




Da ist der Roland mit drauf. Der Rest folgt...


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schöne Bilda...aber warst du net dabei oder wollt dein LV keiner fotographieren
> 
> G.


hatte auch einen Fan aus Holland.


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

geile Quali


S P schrieb:


> Das wichtigste Foto zuerst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2014)

@RolandABC: Dein Fan versteckt sein Rad scheinbar auch 

Das Bierbild  ist schon allererste Sahne...Schaum

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Bernd, dann hast wenigstens dei waffel gholten
> bilder schauen intressant aus


Pflaster ist nach einer Abfahrt abgefallen!
Goschenfunktion war zu keinem Zeitpunkt beeinträchtigt! 
@roland :RATTE!


----------



## 0815p (21. Juli 2014)

man kacken mich die bilder oh


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @roland :RATTE!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> man kacken mich die bilder oh


Des wäre eh nix für dich gewesen. Dauernd Sonnenschein, Trails mit schönen Schlüsselstellen. Viel zu viele HM bergab.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

Wählt mal bitte, das hat die Möglichkeit zum Bild des Tages. Muss am Julian liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Meinst du "gefällt mir" drücken...dann hab ichs gemacht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2014)

@ Roland, Yusuf Islam, Julian und Markus: Waren geile Tage!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wählt mal bitte, das hat die Möglichkeit zum Bild des Tages. Muss am Julian liegen.


. die Hand soll mir abfallen, wenn ich ein Bild von dir Like!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> . die Hand soll mir abfallen, wenn ich ein Bild von dir Like!


Schau blos, sonst brauchst des nächste mal mehr als ein Plaster im Gesicht.


----------



## microbat (22. Juli 2014)

go to:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1666781
und
push the Star:





meint er...


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schau blos, sonst brauchst des nächste mal mehr als ein Plaster im Gesicht.


   Geliked!


----------



## julian87 (22. Juli 2014)

War auf jeden Fall Super! Und ja ohne mich wäre das Bild nichts.


----------



## Axalp (22. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland, Yusuf Islam, Julian und Markus: Waren geile Tage!!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


>





Saddamchen schrieb:


> @ Roland, Yusuf Islam, Julian und Markus: Waren geile Tage!!!


Bester Davos Trip und schön das der Markus mal wieder dabei war..


----------



## Axalp (22. Juli 2014)

Mir hat's auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Super Trails und super Truppe!

Was mir gerade so einfällt: 

Update:

Scott Genius
Bionicon Edison
Fusion Whiplash
Proceed FST
Fusion Freak
Zonenschein Archimedes
Morewood Shova LT
Morewood Shova ST
Cube Fritzz
Cheetah Mountainspirit
Alutech Cheap Trick
Alutech Fanes
Specialized Pitch
Canyon Strive
Liteville 301
Banshee Wildcard
Nicolai Helius AM
On One 456
*Liteville 601*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2014)

Geile Bilder 

Su A scheißdreck das ich net mitkennt hob...


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2014)

klasse! Das sieht nach einem richtig guten urlaub aus. Neid!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir hat's auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Super Trails und super Truppe!
> 
> Was mir gerade so einfällt:
> 
> ...


Giant OCR
Bagger 288


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Giant OCR
> Bagger 288


 ... das macht dann 21 Räder in 8 Jahren.
Entspricht 2,625 Räder pro Jahr!  Die spinnen die Leutenbacher!!


----------



## HTWolfi (22. Juli 2014)

Lass mich raten – doppelt soviel Räder wie Unterhosen pro Jahr.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2014)

der red hat recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> der red hat recht


man lebt schließlich nur einmal.


----------



## OliRay (22. Juli 2014)

Super Bilder

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juli 2014)

Scheint ein super Trip gewesen zu sein, hoffentlich klappt das noch mal bei mir.
Der Räder Verschleiß bezieht sich aber nur auf einzelne Leutenbacher


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2014)

So noch ein paar Bilder von mir.
Habe diesesmal aber fast nichts gemacht und eigentlich kein einziges "Action" Bild.

Los gehts mit der "coolen Sau" Yusuf Islam aka Cat Stevens aka Seb


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2014)

schöne Bilder, mein alter Freund


----------



## 0815p (23. Juli 2014)

hey bernd, hast die fotos mit aquarellmodus gschossen, oder warum sen die vo der qualität so mies, hattest doch dei grosse camera dabei oder


----------



## Axalp (23. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut Bernd!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs liken. Der Julian war der beliebteste Biker gestern.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey bernd, hast die fotos mit aquarellmodus gschossen, oder warum sen die vo der qualität so mies, hattest doch dei grosse camera dabei oder


Bei den Felsbildern wors leider dungel und mit 300-er Brennweide und ausgschaldeten Stabi  wärds ned besser. A Wind is dann anu ganga wiad Sau. Hob nu des besde rausghuld. Unbearbeidet hosders gorned nehma könna! 
Der Seb wor mid der Fesdbrennweidn underwegs. Do wärds nu einiche Granadenbilder gebn!


----------



## 0815p (23. Juli 2014)

achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. Juli 2014)

@Bernd  schöne Fotos. Doch mal ins FX Lager schauen?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bei den Felsbildern wors leider dungel und mit 300-er Brennweide und ausgschaldeten Stabi  wärds ned besser. A Wind is dann anu ganga wiad Sau. Hob nu des besde rausghuld. Unbearbeidet hosders gorned nehma könna!
> Der Seb wor mid der Fesdbrennweidn underwegs. Do wärds nu einiche Granadenbilder gebn!


aha dann hat der Wind die ganzen Fotos zerstört.


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> aha dann hat der Wind die ganzen Fotos zerstört.


Wennsd hohe Brennweide hosd und ka Stabilisierung mit niedriger Verschlusszeit, dann wärn die Bilder unschorf wenns blus a bisla waggelsd!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2014)

S P schrieb:


> @Bernd  schöne Fotos. Doch mal ins FX Lager schauen?


 Geräd richdich bediena wär a a Onfong!


----------



## S P (24. Juli 2014)

Kleine Auswahl zusammengestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2014)

G.


----------



## Axalp (24. Juli 2014)

Echt super Bilder... ich bin sprachlos!


----------



## 0815p (24. Juli 2014)

hey basti bin nix anderes gewohnt von dir,klasse


----------



## lowfat (24. Juli 2014)

grandios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juli 2014)

@ Yusuf Islam: "Gereinigt!"


----------



## softlurch (24. Juli 2014)

… so seh'n doch mal saubere Bilder aus


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2014)

bernd schau mal:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...tz-iodine-3-schwarz-iron-26-zoll-.html,a30417
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...-iodine-2-schwarz-orange-26-zoll-.html,a30415


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> bernd schau mal:
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...tz-iodine-3-schwarz-iron-26-zoll-.html,a30417
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...-iodine-2-schwarz-orange-26-zoll-.html,a30415



*»Vom Regen in die Traufe«*
Würde ich nicht empfehlen, das gleiche Problem wie mit dem Sun Ringle Charger mit seinen 24 Speichen. Das hält auf Dauer einfach nicht vernünftig.

Frag mal Steven, wie oft er schon Probleme mit Speichen und Speichenspannung an seinem Iodine hatte. Am  Samstag hat es ihm dann auch noch die Felge zerrissen, genau an dem Punkt wo die Speichen eingehängt sind. Ersatz ist wahrscheinlich schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann vermutlich teuer. Mit 21mm Maulweite ist die Felge auch recht schmal.

Ich würde grundsätzlich keinen Systemlaufradsatz nehmen.

Ordentliche Naben (Hope, DT-Swiss 350er), Spanke Felgen (Spike 35 Evo, Subrosa Evo) und Sapim Speichen (Race, D-Light, Laser) und gut ist.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/shop/Bike-Laedle/category/43-laufrader


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> *»Vom Regen in die Traufe«*
> Würde ich nicht empfehlen, das gleiche Problem wie mit dem Sun Ringle Charger mit seinen 24 Speichen. Das hält auf Dauer einfach nicht vernünftig.
> 
> Frag mal Steven, wie oft er schon Probleme mit Speichen und Speichenspannung an seinem Iodine hatte. Am  Samstag hat es ihm dann auch noch die Felge zerrissen, genau an dem Punkt wo die Speichen eingehängt sind. Ersatz ist wahrscheinlich schwer zu bekommen und wenn dann vermutlich teuer. Mit 21mm Maulweite ist die Felge auch recht schmal.
> ...


 und die ztr flow mit ner gscheiden nabe, die taugen auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit Inferno? Wahrscheinlich nich so doll, oder?


----------



## julian87 (25. Juli 2014)

Sau geil die Bilder! Danke dafür.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2014)

hehe, wer ist denn da am cheaten? 








(stammt von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/funny-pics-videos-teil-3.495660/page-457#post-12169494)


----------



## Saddamchen (29. Juli 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hehe, wer ist denn da am cheaten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Zu geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist eher was mehr Grip hat, das Holz oder der Racing Ralph 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher was mehr Grip hat, das Holz oder der Racing Ralph
> 
> G.



wenn man die falschen Reifen fährt ist's wie mit Lego: die Stollen passen ineinander und man bleibt stecken


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher was mehr Grip hat, das Holz oder der Racing Ralph
> 
> G.


 nicht umsonst ein Schwalbe Reifen der zerschnitten wurde.


----------



## microbat (29. Juli 2014)

vermutlich das Einzig sinnvolle, was man mit ´nen RR machen kann


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2014)

Der Sven beim fliegen.


----------



## RolandMC (31. Juli 2014)

Julian davor



Julian danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (31. Juli 2014)

Wo war das denn?


----------



## Saddamchen (31. Juli 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der Sven beim fliegen.


Haubsach er is etz schlauer und hod Ellbognschoner dron!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haubsach er is etz schlauer und hod Ellbognschoner dron!!


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2014)

S P schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?


PN


----------



## Dampfsti (1. August 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Haubsach er is etz schlauer und hod Ellbognschoner dron!!



Hob ja (nuch) kane...


----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2014)

Heut


----------



## S P (2. August 2014)

Ist das da etwa eine Gabel mit Luftfeder?


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2014)

ne. DIE gabel mit luftfeder


----------



## S P (2. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. August 2014)

Grad gefunden.


----------



## RolandMC (4. August 2014)




----------



## Saddamchen (9. August 2014)

Heud midm Roland und Luftwaffe in Pottenstein gwesn.

Hier mal schnell das Ergebnis von 8 min Flug.
Man kann mit dem Copter in der Hand super  mitlaufen. Da waggeld so gut wie nichts mehr.
Quali is hald leider widder vom Forum zerschossn worn.


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2014)

Optimal! Sauber gmacht Bernd, Das ist echt was anderes als die GoPro am Brustgurt. Schöne Dinger dabei. Da geht aufn verbotenen noch einiges.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2014)

Wuisn des, Bernd?
Kummd ma irchendwie bekannt voa...


----------



## Schoschi (9. August 2014)

Is ja geil....... Damit lassen sich mal ordentliche Videos basteln.
Das hätt ma damals in Frankreich scho gebraucht. Schaut bestimmt gut aus wenn das Ding einen grad hinterherfliegt wenn ma über ein Gap segelt oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wuisn des, Bernd?
> Kummd ma irchendwie bekannt voa...


In Boddnstaa


----------



## Achtzig (9. August 2014)

Fleicht doch ma vo gesswasta nunda, däd mi indressiern wie vui ich no ühm mou...

Und etz aff deitsch: fliegt doch mal von besagtem Dorf hinab,  mich würde interessieren wie viel ich noch üben muss...


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2014)

Des haasd Gössamastaa


----------



## Achtzig (9. August 2014)

All Mächt, was habbt ner ihr fer a sbrooch?? Ka wunner irrn dei duris allweil bloß bleid umanand... Abba goud,  gössamastaa, ich mergs mer.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2014)

"Allmäächd" verrät schon mal, dass du des OBERfränkischen nicht mächtig bist -> tiefste Verachtung.

Bei uns heisst sowas nämlich "O hailicha Good", "Haimadland" oder dergleichen. Niemals das Nürnberger "Allmäächd".

"Allmächd" könnte bei uns zuhause nach sich ziehen, "dassd ana fängst dassdn Himml füra Bassgaing osixt" oder "dassd ana fängst dassd maasd dea Elefand hodd die gagrelld".

Alles klar ?

Und jetzt das WICHTIGE:
Wie sieht es morgen mit dem Fahren aus?


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Heud midm Roland und Luftwaffe in Pottenstein gwesn.
> 
> Hier mal schnell das Ergebnis von 8 min Flug.
> Man kann mit dem Copter in der Hand super  mitlaufen. Da waggeld so gut wie nichts mehr.
> Quali is hald leider widder vom Forum zerschossn worn.


Reschbegd! Du hast ja voll aufgerüstet. Klasse Perspektiven  Mein Sohnemann wäre begeistert. Der will gerade auch FPV-mäßig aufrüsten. Was ist das für eine Luftwaffe?


----------



## static (10. August 2014)

Sehr schön!
Das ist von der Hohen Warte runter, oder?

Wir wollten beim Klettern auch schon immer mal die Drohne ausprobieren -leider immer noch nicht in Angriff genommen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. August 2014)

Sauber 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hans-rey-kenny-belaey-video-2014.html


----------



## derwaaal (11. August 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sauber
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hans-rey-kenny-belaey-video-2014.html



Schöne Gegend!


----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Reschbegd! Du hast ja voll aufgerüstet. Klasse Perspektiven  Mein Sohnemann wäre begeistert. Der will gerade auch FPV-mäßig aufrüsten. Was ist das für eine Luftwaffe?


Wenn der Sohnemann einen Copter hat, aufpassen das von euch und den Nachbarn, an den Schlafzimmern die Rolos runtergezogen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. August 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/hans-rey-kenny-belaey-video-2014.html


Geiles Video schöne Stücke dabei. SAUBER


----------



## lowfat (12. August 2014)

Werde heute so gegen 17:30 eine ohö-Runde drehen. Treffpunkt in der üblichen Kurve.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. August 2014)

War heute in Boddnstaa....

Geburtstag dank Helm....


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> War heute in Boddnstaa....
> 
> Geburtstag dank Helm....



was bist denn gfahren??


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. August 2014)

. falscher Fred .


----------



## rebirth (13. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Geburtstag dank Helm....



wassn passiert?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2014)

Bremsen, Vorderrad taucht in plötzlich weichen Waldboden ab, Hinterrad kommt, Bike bricht nach rechts weg, also Abrollen nach vorne rechts, Abrollen über die rückwärtige Schulter (jetzt tuts auch vorne am Schlüsselbeinansatz richtig weh), seitliches recht hartes Aufschlagen des Helms.
Bike hat gar nichts.
Der menschliche Körper hat gegenüber dem Bike den Vorteil dass er sich von alleine repariert.

Anders ausgedrückt:
Wenn so alte Deppen fahren....


----------



## softlurch (13. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ... Bike hat gar nichts.
> Der menschliche Körper hat gegenüber dem Bike den Vorteil dass er sich von alleine repariert ...


... und den Nachteil, dass er sich überhaupt erst was tut? 

Sorry, der musste sein. Unbekannter Weise gute Besserung!


----------



## -Matz- (13. August 2014)

Gute Besserung Fritz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (13. August 2014)

Unbekannter Weise auch aus Mittelfranken ;-)


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2014)

Vielen dank für die Wünsche - ich bin aber bis auf ein wenig Schmerzen in der Schulter doch OK...
Fahre am Samstag wohl auch wieder.


----------



## derwaaal (16. August 2014)

Ist schon mal jemamd den Heinrich-Uhl-Weg gefahren?
Wenn ja, wierum? Von Muggendorf nach Behringersmühle?
Oder eher das Stück von Muggendorf Richtung Heiligenstadt?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. August 2014)

den Uhlweg fährst am besten von Bemü oder auch von Moritz Richtung Streitberg und weiter. So herum machts am meisten Spaß. Und auch die Varianten am Adlerstein, Oswaldhöhle usw....


----------



## derwaaal (17. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, lange nicht gesehen, gell?


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2014)

martina u ich werdn morgn mittags klumpttour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat soll er bscheid sagn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2014)

Ich würde mitfahren.
Klumpttour sagt mir allerdings nichts....


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich würde mitfahren.
> Klumpttour sagt mir allerdings nichts....



is leider was dazwischen gekommen, fällt aus


----------



## gandi85 (19. August 2014)

irgendwer in den nächsten 1-2 wochen am gardasee unterwegs?

Such auch noch tourenvorschläge für die gegend um den idrosee.
Aber bitte nix für lebensmüde


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> irgendwer in den nächsten 1-2 wochen am gardasee unterwegs?
> 
> Such auch noch tourenvorschläge für die gegend um den idrosee.
> Aber bitte nix für lebensmüde


Mit dem Rennrad um den Gardasee rum.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. August 2014)

Mit dem Rennrad die beidenGardesanas fahren, dürfte zumindest in gewissen Abschnitten (zB Torbole-Malcesine) etwas für Lebensmüde sein....


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2014)

für kurz entschlossenen, werd um 10.15uhr ab behr-m a längere tour fohren, wetter is zu schön um nichs zu machen
falls aner noch schnell mitwill , soller durchwählen oder am parke sen


----------



## Dampfsti (5. September 2014)

Gibt echt einige Schmankerln hier im Vinschgau...













Und der Tibet Trail is auch sau cool




Da müss ma unbedingt mal an Abstecher her machn...
Gibt viele coole Trails


----------



## lowfat (5. September 2014)

Da warn mer vor 2 Jahren . Da gibts schöne trails mit ein paar echten Schmankerln. Müss mer uns mal austauschen, wenn wir mal (hoffentlich) wieder was zusammen fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (5. September 2014)

Bist Du den Tibet-Trail auch gefahren?
Oder nur von oben fotografiert?
Wie ist der denn?


----------



## Dampfsti (5. September 2014)

Meinst ich fahr extra aufs Stilfser Joch um dann den Tibet Trail net zu fahren ???

Freilich sin ma gfohrn...
Teilweise hats weng geregnet...
Oben halt Hochgebirge und unten im wald massig Spitzkehren...
Meiste S2 mit paar S3 Stellen...
Also alles auch bei Nässe locker und Easy zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (6. September 2014)

also gut zum warm werden ...


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2014)

werd dienstag ab -r-bühl ne tou fohren so ab 15.15uhr


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2014)

bin dabei.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (15. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei! Die übliche Runde?


----------



## 0815p (15. September 2014)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei! Die übliche Runde?


richt burggailenreuth


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2014)

Kann doch nicht mit. Geschäftstermin.


----------



## SuShu (18. September 2014)

Hätte morgen Zeit für Fränkische. Fährt jemand?


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hätte morgen Zeit für Fränkische. Fährt jemand?


leider ned, muss moin den master fr helfen


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2014)

schönen Gruss an den Master, pass auf das dir kein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. September 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> schönen Gruss an den Master, pass auf das dir kein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.


na, boden verlegen, wo warst den heut


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2014)

wieviel Uhr? hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. September 2014)

@ShuShu: Wann, wo?


----------



## SuShu (19. September 2014)

Bin ab ca. 11:30 bei Behringersmühle unterwegs. Gehe aber hauptsächlich ein paar Abfahrten auschecken, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. September 2014)

Ist mir zu früh, weil Behringersmühle für mich auch 45min Anfahrt bedeutet.


----------



## derwaaal (19. September 2014)

@SuShu: ich kann leider nciht, aber welche Richtung orientierst Du Dich denn zum auschecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (20. September 2014)

@derwaaal: eine östlich, eine westlich von B


----------



## microbat (20. September 2014)

das ist ausreichend ungenau


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2014)

Hmmmm.

In meinem Geburtsort pflegte man Entfernungen und Ortsangaben danach zu messen, wie "weit hinter Dürrbrunn" etwas sei.
Behringersmühle liegt aber von dort in der entgegengesetzten Richtung.
Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass irgendwann irgendjemand gesagt hätte, etwas läge "weit hinter Sicharitz(Siegritz)" (das wäre die Richtung).

Fahrt ihr am Arsch der Welt ?
(Nichts für ungut).


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2014)

Hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2014)

Du wirst dir noch ein Auge aushartailen 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2014)

AAAch quatsch...
Ist doch nur Maximierung von Fahrspaß auf etwas weniger anspruchsvollem Terrain...
Hatte doch auch mitfahrer die net ganz so gut unterwegs sind. 

Ausserdem fährt ma mitn HT langsamer, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass ma länger Spaß an der Abfahrt hat


----------



## derwaaal (22. September 2014)

sind des beim dritten Bild Kratzer vom Kettenblatt?


----------



## 0815p (22. September 2014)

fohr morgen um 15.45 klumpn tour ab klärw


----------



## RolandMC (22. September 2014)

immer diese ins steile gedrehten Bilder.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

Wenn Du mir erklärst, wo das ist etc. fahr ich wahrscheinlich mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> immer diese ins steile gedrehten Bilder.


Bäume wachsen auch am Hang senkrecht (siehe Aufsatz im DAV Jahrbuch 1988).....


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> sind des beim dritten Bild Kratzer vom Kettenblatt?


Freilich, die stammen vo mein neuartigen "Diamond Cut" Bashguard



RolandMC schrieb:


> immer diese ins steile gedrehten Bilder.



Erwischt, wer scho net fahren kann muss wenigstens die Bilder weng tunen


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

Also, Felsen beschädigen darf man in Südtirol aber nur mit dem Caterpillar.....


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. September 2014)




----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Erwischt, wer scho net fahren kann muss wenigstens die Bilder weng tunen



Schöne Bilder ich muss halt immer a weng stichln.


----------



## RolandMC (23. September 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>


geiles Video und des richtige Material.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2014)

Und was will man mit dem Fahrrad auf der Hinteren Goinger Halt? Abfahrt über den Nordgrat (UIAA III+) in die Predigtstuhlscharte?

Sorry - habs zu Ende angesehen. Der ist ja wirklich den Normalweg runtergefahren!


----------



## lowfat (23. September 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>


Wow! Viele Schlüsselstellen sehr schön gefahren. Bei der Ausgesetztheit braucht man teilweise auch ganz schön cojones 
Es scheint jetzt üblich zu sein, ein Filmteam mit Quadrokopter zum hikingbiking mitzunehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2014)

Ja , LV bietet das jetzt gleich beim Kauf des Rahmens als Zubehör mit an. Mußt mal den Roland MC fragen, der hat das bestimmt noch verpackt und ungebraucht Zuhause liegen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (23. September 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>



Schon wirklich sehr geil. Die ausgesetzten Stellen lassen das A****-Wasser schon fliessen. Wenn man dann noch die Seilversicherungen sieht ... respekt!


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. September 2014)

ich hätte ja gerne mehr Aufnahmen der Gesichter der Wanderer gesehen  Wenn der unsportliche Wanderer mit Müh und Not sich am Seil da runterhangelt und dann von nem Radfahrer überholt wird


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2014)

Die Seilversicherungen sind nicht am Aufstieg aus dem Ellmauer Tor auf die Hintere Goinger Halt, sondern in der Steinernen Rinne, also am Zustieg zum Ellmauer Tor vom Stripsenjochhaus...

Dort, wo er runtergefahren ist, sind keine Drahtseile.

Trotzdem warte ich jetzt auf den, der den Hinteren Goinger Nordgrat (wie gesagt, Klettern Grad III+) das Bike raufträgt.
Der Weg ist das Ziel....

_(Hinweis: Karte gelöscht, bitte Copyright etc beachten, danke...)_


----------



## christof1977 (23. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Seilversicherungen sind nicht am Aufstieg aus dem Ellmauer Tor auf die Hintere Goinger Halt, sondern in der Steinernen Rinne, also am Zustieg zum Ellmauer Tor vom Stripsenjochhaus...
> 
> Dort, wo er runtergefahren ist, sind keine Drahtseile.



Spätestens ab Minute 3 sieht man Seilversicherungen, an denen er entlang fährt.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2014)

Ups....soweit hatte ich es nicht gesehen. Der ist tatsächlich auch noch die Steinerne Rinne (Eggersteig) runtergefahren.
Das gilt als absolutes "Absturzgelände"....


----------



## christof1977 (23. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ups....soweit hatte ich es nicht gesehen. Der ist tatsächlich auch noch die Steinerne Rinne (Eggersteig) runtergefahren.
> Das gilt als absolutes "Absturzgelände"....



So sieht das auch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (23. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der ist tatsächlich auch noch die Steinerne Rinne (Eggersteig) runtergefahren.
> Das gilt als absolutes "Absturzgelände"....


Steht doch alles mit dabei 

"Johannes Pistrol rides the Steinerne Rinne from Goinger Halt, July 2014. The upper section from the summit down to the upper rinne is relatively straight forward, albeit slightly exposed. The lower section contains the hardest and the most futuristic riding. Johannes didn't clear all sections but this attempt is the most I have seen ridden so far"


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2014)

Wu schdedn des ?
Woasd schoa mol doad dassd miidredn kosd?

Odda bissd blos a Indaned-Risöadscha?


----------



## swoosh999 (23. September 2014)

Direkt unter dem Video. Dazu musst aber auf Vimeo schauen und nicht nur den Link.
Kein Sorge, wollte nur blöd mitreden und dir nur kurz auf die Sprünge helfen
da du dich anscheinend nicht mal auf der Karte auskennst 

PS. Dei fränggisch is fei under alle sau !


----------



## microbat (23. September 2014)

brrudal - des fränggisch


----------



## Florian (23. September 2014)

...und er hat trotzdem das falsche Material, weil es noch mehr Spaß macht, die Schotterhänge an der Hinteren Goinger Halt mit den Wanderschuhen "runterzusurfen"


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2014)

Achhh Christof, weist du noch damals


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2014)

Ei scheee .... 
Zeit werd's amol widda! I hob fei etz a neie Gobl!


----------



## RolandMC (24. September 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ei scheee ....
> Zeit werd's amol widda! I hob fei etz a neie Gobl!


A neie Gobl na Gott sei dank ja schö wors mid die annan zwa.


----------



## lowfat (24. September 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Achhh Christof, weist du noch damals


Da ward Ihr noch jung und d(yn)amisch  Da müssd mer wieder hin. Der ##er ruft!


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2014)

Oh ja ... Der 16er  da hab ich scho a no a boa rechnunga offn. Aber des Bild wor am 6er, a schee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Da ward Ihr noch jung und d(yn)amisch  Da müssd mer wieder hin. Der 16er ruft!


Wou hie??


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wou hie??


Ins Vinschgau!


----------



## Dampfsti (24. September 2014)

Hehe, kennst dann die Bilder vo  mir auf seitn 409?

sin am 16er...
6er bin ich blus na 6B gfohrn, der wor net so da wahnsinn

aber die 7ner am Sonnenberg die stehn a noch auf meiner Listn


----------



## christof1977 (24. September 2014)

Der 6er war halt insofern geil, weil wir super Wetter damals hatten und einfach unsere Ruhe. Naja, bis auf Roland 
Der 7er sacht mer nix. Aber Deine Bilder von Seite 409 kommen mir allesamt sehr bekannt vor. Den Tibet hob i no net gmacht, dafür den Goldseeweg und Almweg bis nach Glurns und Madritschjoch: http://zabotrailsmain.blogspot.de/2014/09/gardasee-und-vinschgau-im-sommer-2014.html
Ich tät im Oktober schon noch a Mal hinwollen ... jemand dabei?


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2014)

Kleine Auswahl von der Taschenknipse vom Wochenende.


----------



## S P (29. September 2014)

Dann lege ich noch ein paar aus der Rucksack Knipse nach 

Erste Tag war wetter technisch - suboptimal... (ein paar Grad über Null mit Niesel - und Schneeregen)

















Zweite Tag dann Kaiserwetter 

















Pflichtstrullerfoto 








Skihaserl gabs auch...




Murmeltier beim Sonnenbaden








































Von unten...




Gleiche Stelle von oben




Tele-Junkie
























Sauber!




Klischee Wasserfall








Und zu guter Letzt... 




Schee wars!


----------



## Saddamchen (29. September 2014)

@ SEB und Martin:
SAUBER!!!!


----------



## Milan0 (29. September 2014)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2014)

So nasse Sachen kann man doch ohne Continental garnet fahren 





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (29. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So nasse Sachen kann man doch ohne Continental garnet fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Continental ist aber auch keine Lösung


----------



## Dampfsti (29. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So nasse Sachen kann man doch ohne Continental garnet fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend scho

@lowfat und @S P 
Sauguade Bilder


----------



## lowfat (29. September 2014)

Geht aber auch mit


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Oktober 2014)

Was gehtn am langen Wochenende weng so??


----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2014)

Fahr morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr mit dem Peter. M. aus A. eine Runde ab Leutenbach. Treffpunkt bei mir.


----------



## 0815p (4. Oktober 2014)

ächs ächs, ich habs kein hals kratzen, bernd schau bloss das dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Oktober 2014)

der hod ka Zeid, morng is Sparglstecherfest


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Oktober 2014)

Hm und etz wor ich heit erscht Bouldern...




Morng früh ka zeit...


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2014)

schee wars heut, und endlich wieder mal mitn alten kumpel gfohren

werd morgen um 15.15uhr nochmals ne kurze runde ab der matthparke drehn, bleibt ja nemmer zu lang hell


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> schee wars heut, und endlich wieder mal mitn alten kumpel gfohren
> 
> werd morgen um 15.15uhr nochmals ne kurze runde ab der matthparke drehn, bleibt ja nemmer zu lang hell


Das war doch kein Kumpel! Ein Kumpel wäre mit zum T. trail.


----------



## lowfat (5. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hm und etz wor ich heit erscht Bouldern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da nimmst mich mal mit hin!


----------



## kubikjch (5. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das war doch kein Kumpel! Ein Kumpel wäre mit zum T. trail.


Oarsch


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> da nimmst mich mal mit hin!


Ka Problem!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. Oktober 2014)

werd morgen um 15.45 klumpntour ab po-sta, falls aner mitwill


----------



## lowfat (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn mir jetzt nicht noch meine besser Hälfte reingrätscht, werde ich so ab 16:30 in auch ebendiesem Ort unterwegs sein. Aber eher eine kurze Technikrunde bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## lowfat (9. Oktober 2014)

Drecksforum  Dass die letzten Beiträge nicht nach oben sortiert werden können, nervt! Stattdessen soll ich mich mit einer blöden Benachrichtigungsliste rumschlagen. Ergebnis mehr Klicks und ein Doppelpost (wie dieser, den ich jetzt zu einem Mecker-Posting umgebaut habe...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (9. Oktober 2014)

IT ist wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## Axalp (9. Oktober 2014)

Liebes Berndilein! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!! 

Weiterhin viel Gesundheit, Gleichgewicht und Verständnis von Deiner Frau!


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2014)

@Bernd 

Und wer unbedingt noch mal auf dem Bonker am Brione wollte - ha!... es hat sich ausgebunkert!


----------



## lowfat (9. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremsen, italienische!
Bernd  !


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2014)

bernd,glückwunsch auch von uns


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Oktober 2014)

Worum..
geht doch immernoch, is blos weng schwiericher 
Die normale Abfahrt war doch eh viel zu leicht... 


S P schrieb:


> @Bernd
> 
> Und wer unbedingt noch mal auf dem Bonker am Brione wollte - ha!... es hat sich ausgebunkert!


----------



## S P (9. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Worum..
> geht doch immernoch, is blos weng schwiericher
> Die normale Abfahrt war doch eh viel zu leicht...


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2014)

Mia madre me disse non devi giocare con gli zingari...


----------



## stroker (10. Oktober 2014)

in case of interrest: Morgen Fahrradtrial in Großhabersdorf
http://www.msc-grosshabersdorf.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Bione liegt in "Welschtirol", der Bunker ist ein k&k Bunker.

Die Ergebnisse der ungerechten Pariser Vorortverträge nach dem ehrlos-verräterischen Kriegseintritt der Welschen auf der feindlichen Seite mögen derzeit dort italienisches Staatsgebiet etabliert haben. Das sollte man als vorübergehende Laune der Weltgeschichte nicht überbewerten.

Italien beginnt tatsächlich erst ein wenig weiter südlich, an der Grenzlinie Südtirols zu Venetien, welche 1783 auf der Konferenz von Rovereto als "gültig für alle Zeiten" festgelegt wurde.

Das Gezäune am Bunker lässt sich bestimmt wieder absägen oder besser, in alter tirolischer Freiheitstradition, in die Luft sprengen.
Der Bunker selbst hat ja schon längst bewiesen, dass er selbst gegen größere Ladungen resistent ist.


----------



## Saddamchen (10. Oktober 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Bione liegt in "Welschtirol", der Bunker ist ein k&k Bunker.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse der ungerechten Pariser Vorortverträge nach dem ehrlos-verräterischen Kriegseintritt der Welschen auf der feindlichen Seite mögen derzeit dort italienisches Staatsgebiet etabliert haben. Das sollte man als vorübergehende Laune der Weltgeschichte nicht überbewerten.
> 
> ...


Hahahah!


----------



## derwaaal (11. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du das ausm Südtiroler Wiki?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2014)

Dazu brauche ich keinen WIKInger, das habe ich im Kopf.


----------



## lowfat (11. Oktober 2014)

Reschpekt, alter Bombenleger!


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2014)

Zu Mantua in Banden
Der treue Hofer war,
In Mantua zum Tode
Führt ihn der Feinde Schar.
Es blutete der Brüder Herz,
Ganz Deutschland, ach, in Schmach und Schmerz.
Mit ihm das Land Tirol,
Mit ihm das Land Tirol.

Die Hände auf dem Rücken
Der Sandwirt Hofer ging,
Mit ruhig festen Schritten,
Ihm schien der Tod gering.
Der Tod, den er so manchesmal,
Vom Iselberg geschickt ins Tal,
Im heil'gen Land Tirol,
Im heil'gen Land Tirol.

Doch als aus Kerkergittern
Im festen Mantua
Die treuen Waffenbrüder
Die Händ' er strecken sah,
Da rief er laut: „Gott sei mit euch,
Mit dem verrat'nen Deutschen Reich,
Und mit dem Land Tirol,
Und mit dem Land Tirol.“

Dem Tambour will der Wirbel
Nicht unterm Schlegel vor,
Als nun der Sandwirt Hofer
Schritt durch das finst're Tor,
Der Sandwirt, noch in Banden frei,
Dort stand er fest auf der Bastei.
Der Mann vom Land Tirol,
Der Mann vom Land Tirol.

Dort sollt' er niederknien,
Er sprach: „Das tu ich nit!
Will sterben, wie ich stehe,
Will sterben, wie ich stritt!
So wie ich steh' auf dieser Schanz',
Es leb' mein guter Kaiser Franz,
Mit ihm das Land Tirol!
Mit ihm das Land Tirol!“

Und von der Hand die Binde
Nimmt ihm der Korporal;
Und Sandwirt Hofer betet
Allhier zum letzten Mal;
Dann ruft er: „Nun, so trefft mich recht!
*Gebt Feuer! - Ach, wie schießt ihr schlecht!*
Ade, mein Land Tirol!
Ade, mein Land Tirol!“

*UND FÜR DIE WELSCHEN:*
A Mantova in catene
L'Hofer fedele sta,
Schiera nemica viene,
A morte il condurrà.
Il duol suoi Fidi piange,
piange tutta Germania.
Con essa il suo Tirol,
Con essa il suo Tirol.

Con man legate ei forte
Tranquillo se ne va,
L'ormai vicina morte,
Amara non gli sa.
La morte onde sovente,
Percosse il prepotente,
Nel sacro suo Tirol,
Nel sacro suo Tirol.

Quando dalle progioni
di Mantova fatal
Vidi i commilitoni
A lui fare signal,
Gridò: „Sia vosco Iddio,
col gramo Impero mio,
Col fido mio Tirol,
Col fido mio Tirol.“

Stenta fin del tamburo
il ruolo a risuonar,
Quando sul triste muro
il condannato appar',
Andrea, anche presso a morte,
Sta ritto, fiero, forte.
Il Capo del Tirol,
Il Capo del Tirol.

Da esser fucilato,
Dovrebbe inginocchiar,
„Giammai non ho tremmato,
Nemmen qui vo' tremmar!
In piedi vo' morire,
Viva Francesco il Sire“
Con esso il suo Tirol!
Con esso il suo Tirol!“

La benda ei gitta via
ed alza gli occhi al ciel,
Mormora prece pia
Il servo ognor fedel
Poi grida: „*Orsù, sparate,
Oh come mal tirate!*
Addio mio bel Tirol!
Addio mio bel Tirol!“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2014)

gute tour heut, mitn neuen trail ders in sich hatte


----------



## RolandMC (13. Oktober 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> gute tour heut, mitn neuen trail ders in sich hatte


Ja, endlich wieder mal ein neuer Stolper Trail, wurde auch Zeit, hätte nicht gedacht das sowas noch nicht "erschlossen" ist. Sauber, Peter danke dafür.


----------



## softlurch (13. Oktober 2014)

Ideales Gefährt für Stolpertrails und alles andere abzugeben (und nebenbei ist es das _aller_beste Bike der Welt) - wer Interesse hat und nen ernsthaften Preis zahlen will, der meldet sich per PN oder auf anderen bekannten Wegen …
Anhang anzeigen 328578 
Rotwild E1, Größe M (44cm), Federweg 180mm vorn (Marzocchi 66 Evo Ti) und 175mm hinten. LRS custom-build mit FlowEX und DT 240er Naben (1700gr). Bremsen SLX, Schaltung Zee mit Saint-Trigger. Syntace Vector 740 Carbon Lenker. Sattelstütze wäre ne manuelle Kindshock Supernatural 125mm, Pedale und Kettenblätter individuell. Am HR sitzt entgegen der Abbildung ein Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 ST
Hatte das Rad ca. 3 Monate in Gebrauch und selbstverständlich wenig gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Oktober 2014)

geile Gabel


----------



## Saddamchen (15. Oktober 2014)

Nachschlag Zillertal:


----------



## christof1977 (15. Oktober 2014)

Gemeinheit!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Oktober 2014)

schee


----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2014)

schee, mit Schnee!


----------



## lowfat (16. Oktober 2014)

klasse!


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Oktober 2014)

Sauber

Geht Samstag od. Sonntag was in da Fränkischn zam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (16. Oktober 2014)

Leider kein Radl momentan... befindet sich im Aufbau


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Geht Samstag od. Sonntag was in da Fränkischn zam?


Möchte schon kommt aber aufs Wetter an.


----------



## christof1977 (17. Oktober 2014)

S'wedda soll guat wern!
Ich bin am Sonntag mit ner anderen Truppe um Neuhaus/Pegnitz unterwegs.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> S'wedda soll guat wern!
> Ich bin am Sonntag mit ner anderen Truppe um Neuhaus/Pegnitz unterwegs.


Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nicht! Ich hasse CC Trupps!
Du bist natürlich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## christof1977 (17. Oktober 2014)

Des werd nix mit CC, Süßer! Oder meinst, ich könnte da mithalten? Danke für die Blumen


----------



## gandi85 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mich morgen auch mal wieder in der fränkischen blicken lassen. Geht was zam?


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich morgen auch mal wieder in der fränkischen blicken lassen. Geht was zam?


10.00 Uhr? Wo?


----------



## gandi85 (18. Oktober 2014)

Misst das kam zu spät


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Misst das kam zu spät


Ich dachte eigentlich morgen (Sonntag) früh Also Zeit genug Treffe mich mit dem Schoschi um 10.00 Uhr am Matterhornparkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich morgen (Sonntag) früh Also Zeit genug Treffe mich mit dem Schoschi um 10.00 Uhr am Matterhornparkplatz.


Alta, will ja net der Spielverderber sein, aber ich glaab ich krieg die Freggng!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Alta, will ja net der Spielverderber sein, aber ich glaab ich krieg die Freggng!!!!


update: Treffe mich nicht mit dem Schoschi (er hatte jetzt zu viel Zeit zum nachdenken) muss mal sehen was ich mache..


----------



## balt (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre vermutlich bei einer Ausfahrt in der eher südlichen Fränkischen dabei (die Gegend Leutenbach würde passen), falls auch Interesse. Bin allerdings gerade in mäßiger Kondition - d.h. wenn ihr Lust auf eine intensive Ausfahrt habt, bin ich in dieser Runde raus...


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2014)

10er Matterhorn wär i.o.


----------



## Schoschi (18. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> update: Treffe mich nicht mit dem Schoschi (er hatte jetzt zu viel Zeit zum nachdenken) muss mal sehen was ich mache..


Abwarten. Mol schaua wie es morgen früh ausschaut... Vielleicht hilft ja a warmes Bier in der Sonne. Test ich jetzt mal...


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2014)

komm grad vo der fränkischen (wandern) war felssteig u blockmeer u adelersta u zwecklgr, ist alles voll matschet und mit viel viel nassen laub auf den nassen WURZELN, ned zu vergleichen zur letzten tour am sonntag, aber wenns euch nix ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahr ab Leutenbach 10.00Uhr die Retterner Kanzel Tour. Ca. 25Km 600 -800 Hm. Sollte vom Boden her passen.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> komm grad vo der fränkischen (wandern) war felssteig u blockmeer u adelersta u zwecklgr, ist alles voll matschet und mit viel viel nassen laub auf den nassen WURZELN, ned zu vergleichen zur letzten tour am sonntag, aber wenns euch nix ausmacht



Also mir ned...
Kumm a extra mitn CC ler
Ned dass ich zu viel grip hab

Also wie schauds aus?

Wer is alles dabai?


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ab Leutenbach 10.00Uhr die Retterner Kanzel Tour. Ca. 25Km 600 -800 Hm. Sollte vom Boden her passen.



Ah des is widda su weit zum audofohrn


----------



## softlurch (18. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ah des is widda su weit zum audofohrn


… dann fahr' doch mit deim CCler hin ...


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2014)

Bin dann für morgen raus in fa fränkischn wenn sunst kaner mitfährt
Forn morng wos anners...


----------



## balt (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte Interesse an der Ausfahrt. Die Tourlänge müsste ich hoffentlich packen (ansonsten: runter geht's immer ;-)

Würde aus Erlangen mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich gugg auch ma vorbei.


----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2014)

Moing. Wird heute nix mit mir. Hab weng die Seuche! Geh wieder ins Bett. Viel Spaß...


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi Balt

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2014)

28KM, 750HM, 2,29 h Fahrzeit. Sehr viele Rotsocken, Untergrund (Treppen usw.) gut.
Wäre genau das richtige für dich gewesen Schoschi (faule Socke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (19. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 28KM, 750HM, 2,29 h Fahrzeit. Sehr viele Rotsocken, Untergrund (Treppen usw.) gut.
> Wäre genau das richtige für dich gewesen Schoschi (faule Socke).


Jaja. War weng spazieren mitm Hundi, an Haufen Biker gesehen. Goldenster Oktober aller Zeiten!!! Wenn ich gefahren wäre häts mich derbröselt..... Geht unter der Woche was?


----------



## RolandMC (19. Oktober 2014)

Bin unter der Woche Krank, kann erst am WE wieder.


----------



## softlurch (20. Oktober 2014)

Bild des Tages voten:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1722340


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2014)

ja aber, das bist ja du!
was ist mit deinem Gesicht?


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst wie die dhler immer glotzen? Da verdeckts nur die brille


----------



## derwaaal (20. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was meinst wie die dhler immer glotzen? Da verdeckts nur die brille


ich dacht Du bist auch einer!


----------



## rebirth (20. Oktober 2014)

quatsch...


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2014)

werd freitags mittag so um 13.45 klump tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2014)

Lust scho, Zeid leider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (23. Oktober 2014)

Fohr am samstag den 601er mit querung zum skull. Danach pizza in torbole. Falls aner mit moch.


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2014)

Wann fährstn von hier los? Morgen?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2014)

10.00 uhr ab Leutenbach, Bernd und ich. CC lastig, Reisberg usw. Tempo, Freeride bergauf.


----------



## christof1977 (25. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwann fahr ich a a mol widda mit dir, Roland, aber morchn um 10e issmer zer früh. Ich werd Nachmittag a wengala am Buck rum hüpfn.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Irgendwann fahr ich a a mol widda mit dir, Roland, aber morchn um 10e issmer zer früh. Ich werd Nachmittag a wengala am Buck rum hüpfn.


Des is schö! Morgen ist 10.00 Uhr 11.00 Uhr!


----------



## christof1977 (25. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Des is schö! Morgen ist 10.00 Uhr 11.00 Uhr!



Da is was dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (25. Oktober 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.00 uhr ab Leutenbach, Bernd und ich. CC lastig, Reisberg usw. Tempo, Freeride bergauf.


Kurbel moing a den Reisberg mal rauf. Vielleicht fährt ma sich übern Weg. War seit letztn Wochenende krank und daheim aufm Sofa. Leicht hab ich die Rotzen immer noch, deshalb nur ne kleine Bewegungsfahrt morgen....


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Irgendwann fahr ich a a mol widda mit dir, Roland, aber morchn um 10e issmer zer früh. Ich werd Nachmittag a wengala am Buck rum hüpfn.


alte Hupfdohle! pass auf deine Haxn, Finger und sonstige extemistische Körperteile auf!


----------



## christof1977 (26. Oktober 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> alte Hupfdohle! pass auf deine Haxn, Finger und sonstige extemistische Körperteile auf!



Ich trag sackschutz


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ich trag sackschutz


Dann hast ja nur den minimal Schutz dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute mit Martin und Bernd fast 1600 HM (930) und 32KM gefahren. 2neue Trails gefunden. Perfekter Tag.


----------



## lowfat (26. Oktober 2014)

Aus der kleinen CC-Runde ist dann noch etwas mehr geworden. War echt schee bei dem Wetter


----------



## christof1977 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das wär mir heut zu heftig geworden. Ich hätte tatsächlich bei nem Abflug fast nen Sackschutz gebraucht


----------



## rebirth (26. Oktober 2014)

@RolandMC wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## 0815p (30. Oktober 2014)

w


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2014)

Fahr morgen früh 10.00 uhr was ab Leutenbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. November 2014)

werd freitag mal klum-tour fohren, so ab 13.45


----------



## SuShu (12. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag mal klum-tour fohren, so ab 13.45


Könnte sein, dass ich mich anschließe


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass ich mich anschließe


gerne, sag aber bescheid, weil ich freitag nemmer online bin. treffpkt is
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Po...m2!3m1!1s0x47a1eadc7cf40965:0x41db728f061dc30


----------



## SuShu (12. November 2014)

Von Tüchersfeld kommend die Parkbucht vor dem Ortseingang von Pottenstein?


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Von Tüchersfeld kommend die Parkbucht vor dem Ortseingang von Pottenstein?


ja


----------



## SuShu (13. November 2014)

Bin dann morgen dabei.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2014)

alles klar


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2014)

martina u ich werden morden um 10.30 uhr die trailtour fohren, falla aner z.u.l hat soll bscheid gebn, am sonntag solls ja pissen


----------



## SuShu (14. November 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morden um 10.30 uhr die trailtour fohren, falla aner z.u.l hat soll bscheid gebn, am sonntag solls ja pissen


Welche der vielen Trailtouren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. November 2014)

ab rotenbühler schwimmbadparke, dann des übliche zweckl-blockmeer-spitzk-usw usw, und brotzeitrail


----------



## SuShu (14. November 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Gibt es potenzielle Mitfahrer ab Nürnberg?


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2014)

der weiss glaub ich nemmer wo die fränkische ist sorry wolfi


----------



## derwaaal (14. November 2014)

Ich würd mitkommen wenn ich derf. Ich komm auch aus Nürnberg aber hab kein Auto


----------



## derwaaal (14. November 2014)

.


----------



## shift (15. November 2014)

Servus zusammen

Seit ihr am Sonntag in der Fränkischen unterwegs? Würde gerne mal wieder eine Runde in der alten Heimat drehen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. November 2014)

ich ned,waren heut scho unterwegs


----------



## derwaaal (16. November 2014)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schöne Tour am Samstag, die vielen Aufmunterungen, Tipps und Geduld mit meinen vielen Fragen 
Einzig von mir war ich etwas enttäuscht, um so mehr kann es aber aufwärts gehen


----------



## 0815p (6. Dezember 2014)

wir werdn morgen um 1100uhr klu-tour  fohren, treffpkt pottnsta


----------



## RolandMC (7. Dezember 2014)

Und wars recht naß im Tal mit dem Klu.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2014)

Na


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2014)

peter metz schrieb:


> Na


Vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche, sehr genaue, zeinahe und freundliche Antwort.


----------



## 0815p (9. Dezember 2014)

, ach,ich hab was propiert


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2014)

Geht am Sonntag was? Oder ist es zu feucht?


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Geht am Sonntag was? Oder ist es zu feucht?


Zu feucht und zu faul!


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zu feucht und zu faul!


 , aber ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Dezember 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zu feucht und zu faul!


Ein wahres Wort.


----------



## gandi85 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weinachten. (feiert man Weihnachten auch in eurem kleinen abgelegenen Tal hinterm Berg???)


----------



## macmount (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten an die übl(ich)en Verdächtigen


----------



## RolandMC (24. Dezember 2014)

ja frohe Weihnachten auch von mir.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest


----------



## christof1977 (24. Dezember 2014)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest Euch allen!


----------



## Schoschi (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!

Und Roland: Lass dir endlich a gscheits Radl schenken.......


----------



## kubikjch (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne Tage.


----------



## JulH (26. Dezember 2014)

Hat wer Lust am Sonntag ne Schneerunde mit zu drehen? Wo ist mir eigentlich egal, hätte jetzt mal Matterhornparkplatz als Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (27. Dezember 2014)

Wann hast denn gedacht loszurasen und welche Distanz hm schwebt dir vor???


----------



## JulH (27. Dezember 2014)

Also gerast wird nicht und übermäßig lang auch ned vll so 2 Stunden. Ich werds aber morgen spontan entscheiden ob ich fahr. Wenn dann mittags, würds dann früh reinsxchreiben


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> Also gerast wird nicht und übermäßig lang auch ned vll so 2 Stunden. Ich werds aber morgen spontan entscheiden ob ich fahr. Wenn dann mittags, würds dann früh reinsxchreiben


----------



## JulH (28. Dezember 2014)

Was gibtsn da zu lachen?  
Also 12 Uhr Matterhornparke, falls noch wer bock hat. Spitzkehren, Muschelquelle, Pavillon, Wolfsgraben, zwei stunden etwa
Mal schaun wies geht, hat doch 10cm geschneit


----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo sry bin auf der Couch eingschlafen jetzt hab ichs verpasst....


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2014)

Da brauchst eh net mitfahren, da fahren nur verrückte mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Wollt heut unbedingt radeln. Naja vielleicht später noch vor Ort ne Runde


----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2014)

kann leider nicht. krieg heute mittag besuch. wetter ist ja herrlich. war heute morgen eine runde in heimischen wäldern. ist brutal anstrengend in dem schnee, aber richtig schee!


----------



## JensRunge (28. Dezember 2014)

Schade aber ich hab die Tage frei da wird sich bestimmt noch was ergeben


----------



## rebirth (28. Dezember 2014)

@lowfat dich wollt ich die ganze zeit scho ansprechen und vergess es ständig: ich würd gern ma beim nightride mitfahren


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Da brauchst eh net mitfahren, da fahren nur verrückte mit


----------



## JulH (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab noch keinen Verrückten getroffen, außer vielleicht aufn Radweg mal nen CC-Raser.
Bin heut auch nicht gefahren, war am Parkplatz und hab gemerkt dass mein Helm fehlt. Hatte dann keine Lust mehr und bin lieber ne Runde langlauf gefahren. Aber immerhin kann ich euch sagen dass auf den Trails Schnee liegt


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen Verrückten getroffen, außer vielleicht aufn Radweg mal nen CC-Raser.
> Bin heut auch nicht gefahren, war am Parkplatz und hab gemerkt dass mein Helm fehlt. Hatte dann keine Lust mehr und bin lieber ne Runde langlauf gefahren. Aber immerhin kann ich euch sagen dass auf den Trails Schnee liegt


----------



## gandi85 (28. Dezember 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> kann leider nicht. krieg heute mittag besuch. wetter ist ja herrlich. war heute morgen eine runde in heimischen wäldern. ist brutal anstrengend in dem schnee, aber richtig schee!



heimische trails... verbrecher!!!!


----------



## Achtzig (28. Dezember 2014)

JulH schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keinen Verrückten getroffen,



Aber du merkst,  das Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig  ; -)


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Kennt Ihr den Felsensteig im Eibenwald bei Gößweinstein?

Wenn einer von euch dort komplett runter fährt ohne abzusteigen bekommt er ne Kiste Bier - Brotzzeit inklusive an einem Bier Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (1. Januar 2015)

Brotzeitrail nummer 2 offiziell eröffnet


----------



## pixelschubser (1. Januar 2015)

Könnt Ihr euch schon mal seelisch drauf vorbereiten


----------



## 0815p (1. Januar 2015)

die zwei steilen treppen abschnitte sen ned fahrbar,und für a kistn bier u a brotzeit kannst des selbst propieren


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2015)

Hmmh, der Fahrer im Video hat aber einen Unsichtbarkeitsmantel an 

G.


----------



## Axalp (1. Januar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> die zwei steilen treppen abschnitte sen ned fahrbar,und für a kistn bier u a brotzeit kannst des selbst propieren



Das ist ja "Mein Trail" ;-)

Ich hoff' wir fahrn' im neuen Jahr das Ding mal zusammen!!!


----------



## JulH (1. Januar 2015)

Aber trotzdem ist ers gut gefahren. Der Unsichtbarkeitsmantel machts ja noch schwerer - die ganze Zeit aufpassen, dass er sich nicht in die Speichen verfängt . Das einzig blöde is halt dass ma mit so nem Mantel aufn Video nix sieht


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2015)

Dort sind wir gestern Abend bei Schnee und vereisten Stufen im Dunkeln und ohne Licht hochgestiefelt. Ist das dann auch eine Brotzeit wert?


----------



## JulH (1. Januar 2015)

Wenn ihr dabei auch über 1,0 Promille hattet, ja!


----------



## SuShu (1. Januar 2015)

Mist, in der B-Note versagt. Trotzdem allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (1. Januar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> die zwei steilen treppen abschnitte sen ned fahrbar,und für a kistn bier u a brotzeit kannst des selbst propieren


Und bei dem dritten Treppen Abschnitt wird's mit nem breiten Lenker fei auch recht eng!


----------



## Achtzig (1. Januar 2015)

PS: wenn ihr des net komplett fahrt nehm ich fei mei "verrückt" wieder zurück 

Und natürlich trotzdem auch a gsunds neus.


----------



## JulH (3. Januar 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> PS: wenn ihr des net komplett fahrt nehm ich fei mei "verrückt" wieder zurück



Danke 
Ich wünsch euch auch allen noch ein schönes, verletzungsfreies und viel Schlüsselstellen knackendes Jahr!


----------



## kubikjch (5. Januar 2015)

Schee wars


----------



## kubikjch (5. Januar 2015)

Um Leutenbach


----------



## kubikjch (5. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2015)

http://mtbn.ws/vum7


----------



## derwaaal (10. Januar 2015)

No, die Strecke kommt mir ja teilweise bekannt vor  Schön gefahren wie immer


----------



## Achtzig (10. Januar 2015)

Uff,  so trocken und null weiß?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2015)

Scheer wors Widda. Die Bäume ham a wenig och gwackelt obba sonst toll. Bin schon ewig nimmt dort gfoan.
@Peter schönes Video von unserer ersten Ausfahrt.
@martina schön versetzt.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Januar 2015)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das ist ja "Mein Trail" ;-)
> 
> Ich hoff' wir fahrn' im neuen Jahr das Ding mal zusammen!!!


Hast doch eh ja Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

Warum habter denn durch die Höhle geschoben...ging doch garnet bergauf 

G.


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum habter denn durch die Höhle geschoben...ging doch garnet bergauf
> 
> G.


war ka höhln


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

Achso, ja dann 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum habter denn durch die Höhle geschoben...ging doch garnet bergauf
> 
> G.


Lenkerbreite 450mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lenkerbreite 450mm.



Die Ausrede zählt net....die richtige Technik habter ja schoh beim Schieben demonstriert 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Januar 2015)

Aufm Hinterrad ohne Vorderrad des wär mal was.


----------



## Axalp (12. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hast doch eh ja Zeit


 
Wird schon, wird schon.


----------



## JulH (12. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aufm Hinterrad ohne Vorderrad des wär mal was.



Immerhin kann ma in dem spalt scho mal ned zur Seite kippen


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2015)

von der letzten herbstour


----------



## JulH (13. Januar 2015)

Schön, in welcher Region war das?

Hey Roland ich hab grad einen Verein für dich entdeckt! Ist gar nicht so weit zum fahrn von Leutenbach und du kannst da deine Bikeartistik voll ausspieln 
Die Concordia Kirchehrenbach




Das ist ja absolut der Hammer!


----------



## derwaaal (14. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aufm Hinterrad ohne Vorderrad des wär mal was.


meinst Du so?




(sry, hab des gute Video nimma gfundn)


----------



## 0815p (14. Januar 2015)

werd freitags klumpental fohren, so ab 13.45 pottnsta parke, wenns ned pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2015)

Schaut éuch mal den Irren an!
Unglaublich. Ist zwar Skifahren aber das ist ja wohl mal der Oberhammer!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2015)

Krassometer 3000 

Frag mich aber noch immer wie er die Szene bei sec 15 gemacht hat 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2015)

Omg was ist denn da los...


----------



## scratch_a (16. Januar 2015)

Schaut schon stark nach Fake aus!?


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Schaut schon stark nach Fake aus!?


Da is nix gefaked! Leider


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2015)

Naja der eine Adler im Flug da und paar andere Sachen sind gefaked.. :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. Januar 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da is nix gefaked! Leider



Mhh...bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Person wirklich so alles gefahren ist. Besonders der Schluss mit der Gondel sieht schon etwas unrealistisch aus...alles andere ist wohl nach Drehbuch und entsprechend alles vorbereitet. Aber Skifahren kann die Person trotzdem ganz ordentlich


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2015)

JulH schrieb:


> Schön, in welcher Region war das?
> 
> Hey Roland ich hab grad einen Verein für dich entdeckt! Ist gar nicht so weit zum fahrn von Leutenbach und du kannst da deine Bikeartistik voll ausspieln
> Die Concordia Kirchehrenbach
> ...


Super das nenn ich Gleichgewicht!!!!
Das Rad, müsste das neue 301er von LV sein, mit einem andern wären solche "Aktionen" nicht möglich.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Januar 2015)

Juhu!!!!!!!!!!
Fahre das erste mal ein Rad über ein Jahr, heute sind es genau 366 Tage als ich das erste mal auf dem 601 gesessen bin.

Sauber Roland.


----------



## lowfat (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## S P (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2015)

Unglaublich...vielleicht schaffst du ja sogar 601 Tage  

G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Juhu!!!!!!!!!!
> ....heute sind es genau 366 Tage....



mein´s wird dieses Jahr 10! Jahre!!! 

hoffe man sieht siche diese Saison mal wieder...


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> mein´s wird dieses Jahr 10! Jahre!!!
> 
> hoffe man sieht siche diese Saison mal wieder...


ich auf jedenfall, und den rest nehm ich einfach mit


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Januar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich auf jedenfall, und den rest nehm ich einfach mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Januar 2015)

kein Bock aufm anderen oder taucht das Teil


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2015)

Das 601 ist das vielseitigste Bike das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Verhältnismäßig leicht, viel Federweg und trotzdem voll tourentauglich. 
Das Nicolai war aber auch geil. Was mir nicht gefallen hat war der Hinterbau vom 301.


----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2015)

Echt? Was war da verkeht am 301? Wenn man der Propaganda glauben könnte wäre das doch genau Dein Fahrrad, oder? Also zumindest von den Bildern her...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte mir das 301 leider eine Nummer zu klein gekauft S statt M. Dadurch war es etwas kurz. 
Aber auch mit dem Hinterbau kam ich nicht zurecht, wenn man ihn weich fahren wollte musste man bergauf das propedal zuschalten. Wollte man den Hinterbau bergauf ohne Dämpferverstellung fahren war er zu hart.
Aber wie immer, das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich auf jedenfall, und den rest nehm ich einfach mit


Man kann ja mit dem Peter nicht mehr in die Berge gehen (fahren) bergauf zu schnell, bergab zu gut.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Man kann ja mit dem Peter nicht mehr in die Berge gehen (fahren) bergauf zu schnell, bergab zu gut.


Dann foar mit mir! Da ists genau andersrum


----------



## gandi85 (20. Januar 2015)

biet mich auch als perfekter aufbaupartner an!!! In meiner Gegenwart fühlt sich jeder bergauf wie armstrong und bergab wie sam hill!!!


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> biet mich auch als perfekter aufbaupartner an!!! In meiner Gegenwart fühlt sich jeder bergauf wie armstrong und bergab wie sam hill!!!


Könnt ma doch a Battle machen, wer die daabere Socke ist


----------



## Blennie (20. Januar 2015)

uiii da mach ich auch mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> biet mich auch als perfekter aufbaupartner an!!! In meiner Gegenwart fühlt sich jeder bergauf wie armstrong und bergab wie sam hill!!!


Wenn man dich frägt hast nie "zeit" oder antwortest nicht


----------



## S P (20. Januar 2015)

Kommt mir irgendiw bekannt vor...


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2015)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Dann foar mit mir! Da ists genau andersrum


ja,wenn er aber mit dir fährt, werd er ned besser, sondern passt sich bergauf dein tempo an, bergab bist (warst) doch immer ordenlich dabei


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2015)

Bin scho weng aus der Übung was des Treppennunterwärdstrial angeht. Aber ich denk da is mei schwerer Bock schuld, damit lupfts sich einfach schwerer.... ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn man dich frägt hast nie "zeit" oder antwortest nicht


Deswegen ist er ja so schlecht.


----------



## RolandMC (20. Januar 2015)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bin scho weng aus der Übung was des Treppennunterwärdstrial angeht. Aber ich denk da is mei schwerer Bock schuld, damit lupfts sich einfach schwerer.... ;-)


Wo musstn Treppab lupfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das 301 leider eine Nummer zu klein gekauft S statt M. Dadurch war es etwas kurz.
> Aber auch mit dem Hinterbau kam ich nicht zurecht, wenn man ihn weich fahren wollte musste man bergauf das propedal zuschalten. Wollte man den Hinterbau bergauf ohne Dämpferverstellung fahren war er zu hart.
> Aber wie immer, das ist nur meine Meinung.


War auch meine Erfahrung. Dafür hatte man eben den Vorteil von einem effizienten Hinterbau und bergab zumindest für kleine Unebenheiten nen recht fluffigen Hinterbau. Für grobes Geläuf war das 301er im Vergleich zum 601er aber immer sch**, egal welche Einstellung.


----------



## gandi85 (20. Januar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn man dich frägt hast nie "zeit" oder antwortest nicht



Ich bin Lehrer mit nem Teilzeitvertrag. Sorry ich muss mir meine Freizeit echt mühsam erarbeiten 

Ne sorry, kann sein, dass ich in letzter zeit ned immer geantwortet hab. Wir sollten tatsächlich mal wieder fahren gehn.


----------



## 0815p (21. Januar 2015)

werd freitags a tour ab r-bühl um 13.30uhr startn richt burggailenreuth


----------



## RolandMC (22. Januar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitags a tour ab r-bühl um 13.30uhr startn richt burggailenreuth


Rampensau Tour Wenn ichs schaff fahr ich mit. Gib dir aber noch bescheid.


----------



## rebirth (23. Januar 2015)

*edit* 
Ahhh falscher thread!! Sorry


----------



## lowfat (23. Januar 2015)

Richtig. Hier ist der Metrolregion-Leutenbach-thread


----------



## Axalp (23. Januar 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier ist der Metrolregion-Leutenbach-thread


 
"Genussregion" wolltest doch meinen, oder?


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rampensau Tour Wenn ichs schaff fahr ich mit. Gib dir aber noch bescheid.


gut gmacht heut red,war schön aber saukalt


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2015)

Ja so richtig warm wars ned, aber es ging ja zum Glück oft und steil bergauf.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Richtig. Hier ist der Metrolregion-Leutenbach-thread





Axalp schrieb:


> "Genussregion" wolltest doch meinen, oder?



Ihr habt natürlich beide recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2015)

Rampentour im Winter, wers moch..


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Rampentour im Winter, wers moch..


Im Sommer schwitzt man mit zu wenig Kondition zu stark.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Januar 2015)

Bei nicht Regen oder Schnee morgen 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle ?!


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei nicht Regen oder Schnee morgen 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle ?!


werd mitfohrn


----------



## julian87 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2015)

ich bin raus, wetter is mer zu bekackt


----------



## S P (25. Januar 2015)

So viel Schnee gefallen?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (25. Januar 2015)

Und wie schauts aus in Bemüh? So ein bisschen nicht-nicht-Schnee stört doch nicht oder? Ich würde kommen...


----------



## Eraserhead-de (25. Januar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> So viel Schnee gefallen?



http://webcam.minigolf-goessweinstein.de/minigolf_goessweinstein.jpg
Ich tippe auf 1.5cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. Januar 2015)

es war am freitag scho recht matschig, und jetzt noch schnee obendrauf, da hab ich ka lust


----------



## fusion4life (25. Januar 2015)

wer kommt etz,bzw kommt überhaupt jmd?


----------



## julian87 (25. Januar 2015)

Für des Wetter ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit.


----------



## 0815p (28. Januar 2015)

werd freitag, wenns wetter passt, klumptour fohren


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2015)

Hey, ein Bild von mir ist in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Wär cool wenn ihr auf gefällt mir drückt, wenns euch gefällt Das Bild hat ne Hobbyfotografin gemacht die ich zufällig getroffen hab. Wenns klappt mitn Foto des Tages könnt ich se nomal kontaktiern und ihr sagen, dass sie berühmt geworden ist


----------



## S P (29. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (30. Januar 2015)

JulH schrieb:


> Hey, ein Bild von mir ist in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Wär cool wenn ihr auf gefällt mir drückt, wenns euch gefällt Das Bild hat ne Hobbyfotografin gemacht die ich zufällig getroffen hab. Wenns klappt mitn Foto des Tages könnt ich se nomal kontaktiern und ihr sagen, dass sie berühmt geworden ist



Is des bei uns in der Gegend?


----------



## derwaaal (31. Januar 2015)

Hey Roland, schöne romantische Winterlandschaft bei Euch gestern Abend


----------



## JulH (31. Januar 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Is des bei uns in der Gegend?



Ja bei Heiligenstadt. Für ne längere Tour rendiert sichs aber ned so, sind nur 100m die interessant sind.


----------



## 0815p (4. Februar 2015)

werd freitag um 13.30 ab beh.-m a tour fohren,mit altersheimtrail, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2015)

Ich geh Freitag-Sonntag Skitouren....dahin:


----------



## Blennie (5. Februar 2015)

Ich auch!!!! FREUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag um 13.30 ab beh.-m a tour fohren,mit altersheimtrail, falls aner z.u.l hat


Du immer mit Deinen 13:irgendwas Uhr Touren  Ich fang jetzt auch in der Nacht das Arbeiten an


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Du immer mit Deinen 13:irgendwas Uhr Touren  Ich fang jetzt auch in der Nacht das Arbeiten an


auch dann hast du ni zeit zum radeln


----------



## S P (5. Februar 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Du immer mit Deinen 13:irgendwas Uhr Touren  Ich fang jetzt auch in der Nacht das Arbeiten an



Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2015)

ich hab halt so einen superwichtigen geilen Job, dass ich Freitag nachmittags nicht wegkomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Februar 2015)

Wen soll ich anrufen um Dich zu entschuldigen?


----------



## 0815p (5. Februar 2015)

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-pottenstein-18227133.html


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wen soll ich anrufen um Dich zu entschuldigen?


den hier


----------



## S P (5. Februar 2015)

tja dann


----------



## gandi85 (6. Februar 2015)

neusten entwicklungen im erlanger Wald

http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Februar 2015)

http://m.epictv.com/content/chris-akrigg-and-joe-barnes-search-steep-episode-two

Schaut euch denna CC Bremser an...
Vom Akrigg hätt ich echt mehr erwartet...

Gibt steilere Trails am lago wie na 122...


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2015)

sven, geb ich dir recht, aber is ja momentan inn, auf videos müssen steine u dreck fliegen,


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2015)

Ja, so einen Trail nur auf "schnell" zu fahren ist net nur unzweckmäßig, sondern schaut auch noch blöde und anfängermäßig aus.

G.


----------



## JensRunge (7. Februar 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Februar 2015)

die hängen soo weit hinterm sattel! die können garnet langsamer fahren weil se keinen drugg aufm VR zum bremsen kriegen


----------



## Blennie (9. Februar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich geh Freitag-Sonntag Skitouren....dahin:


war sauschwer zu finden, das Teil!!!


----------



## rebirth (9. Februar 2015)

Hattet ihr kein navi?


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2015)

ich fohr morgn um 13.30 ab r-bühl, wenn aner mitwill, bescheid sagn


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2015)

Schee mit viel Schnee wars heut, anstrengende Tour dem Peter hinterher.


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2015)

werd am Sonntag bei entsprechendem Wetter eine fränkische Tour drehen 10.30 Uhr. Idioten, Altersheim und Markustrail. Parkplatz Behringersmühle.


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> werd am Sonntag bei entsprechendem Wetter eine fränkische Tour drehen 10.30 Uhr. Idioten, Altersheim und Markustrail. Parkplatz Behringersmühle.


wir sen dabei, aber lieber um 1100uhr, is ja ned so warm um  dei zeiit


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2015)

Mir Wurscht dann 11.00


----------



## JensRunge (14. Februar 2015)

Wie lang geht die Tour ungefähr???


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2015)

es kommt drauf an wie schnell wir fohren, denke so 4-5 std wern scho werdn


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Februar 2015)

Ihr seid aber ganz schö langsam worn


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2015)

Für dich pfeife reicht es 3 mal


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2015)

Foto und ich schauen auch vorbei


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Foto und ich schauen auch vorbei


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Foto und ich schauen auch vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2015)

ja, von mir auch


----------



## S P (15. Februar 2015)

Schee wars. 





















Mit viel speed über die Stufen...




Ordentlich Druck aufs VR... Luftdruck passt.




Hochdynamisch... nicht gestellt*


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2015)

Einfach schön! war wieder einmal eine geniale fränkische Tour, geile Bilder gibt's obendrauf. Wir haben sogar einen ca. 10 m langen Dino gesehen der sich den Berg hinauf wälzte.
Wir haben es sogar mal mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad probiert. Nach dem Motto "Bock auf ballern" Fazit das ist nichts für uns.


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2015)

ja war super mit klasse fotos wo auch mal des bock auf baller laub durch die luft fliegen muss dabei is ( soo ein gelaper) dabei war


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2015)

Top Fotos! 

und die Martina hat wieder einen neuen Flaschenhalter


----------



## JulH (16. Februar 2015)

Besonders das Bild wo die Martina durchs Laub fräst ist geil, fast episch

Und fast kein Schnee mehr


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2015)

Na ja fast kein Schnee mehr stimmt so nicht ganz, alles südliche ist frei der Rest vor allem bergauf bescheiden.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Februar 2015)

Martina macht einfach die beste Figur, da können die Jungs einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Martina macht einfach die beste Figur, da können die Jungs einpacken


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2015)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Martina macht einfach die beste Figur, da können die Jungs einpacken


Andersrum wäre ja komisch


----------



## christof1977 (20. Februar 2015)

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## 0815p (20. Februar 2015)

bei mir ned, bin auf geburtstag


----------



## RolandMC (20. Februar 2015)

Wenns Wetter passt werd ich was ab Matterhornparkplatz machen 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## JensRunge (21. Februar 2015)

Roland wie lang wollt ihr denn morgen fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (21. Februar 2015)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Roland wie lang wollt ihr denn morgen fahren???



Ich glaube eher entspannt.

Aller Voraussicht nach bin ich dabei. Wär 11 auch genehm?


----------



## JensRunge (22. Februar 2015)

Zeit ist mir egal. Ich weiß nur nicht ganz genau wo der Parkplatz ist. Kann sich jemand mit mir event. In ebermannstadt treffen?? Oder bin ich richtig mit erster parkplatz links nach Streitberg an der 470


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2015)

Wetter ist mir zu bescheiden heute nur Nebel und Nässe. Verschieben wirs auf einen besseren Tag.


----------



## christof1977 (22. Februar 2015)

Jo, unter den Umständen hab ich auch keine Lust. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2015)

Bei mir scheint die sonne


----------



## JulH (8. März 2015)

Bin heut gegen Abend noch 2 Stunden gefahrn. Feinste Bedingungen zur Zeit


----------



## JensRunge (8. März 2015)

Ja heute war gut trocken aber noch kein Staub. Griffig aber nicht nass. Leider war ich nur spazieren mit Frau aber mein hindrehet( edit herz )hat geblutet.


----------



## derwaaal (8. März 2015)

Dein Hintern halt geblutet? Das klingt ja unangenehm! Gute Besserung!

Wie ist denn die Schneesituation auf den Höhen in der Fränkischen (rund um Pretzfeld, Leutenbach, Muggendorf, etc. aber Lindelberg, Hainburg bei Weißenohe, Lillachquelle)?
Liegt da noch was? Nur noch kleine Flecken oder flächendeckend? Dort wo kein Schnee mehr ist, sind dann dort riesige Matschpfützen?
Danke für Aufklärung.


----------



## 0815p (8. März 2015)

4 meter neuschnee seit letzten jahr


----------



## Dampfsti (8. März 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> 4 meter neuschnee seit letzten jahr




...in da brääädn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (8. März 2015)

Ich war heut in hundshaupten mit der Familie. Ein paar vereinzelte Schneefeldchen waren noch zu sehen, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (9. März 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ich war heut in hundshaupten mit der Familie. Ein paar vereinzelte Schneefeldchen waren noch zu sehen, mehr aber nicht.


Schneefeldchen?? Nach dem wievielten Bier???


----------



## christof1977 (9. März 2015)

Nix Bier ... naja eins vielleicht. Also a bissl, also ganz wenig weiß war's scho mancherorts.


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

Ich mein ja auch oben auf den Hügeln und net im Tal. Wie schaut es da aus? Spätestens seit Sonntag/heute wohl recht schneelos ....


----------



## JulH (9. März 2015)

Insgesamt 4 Meter Schnee in da Brädn könnt hinkomma


----------



## rebirth (9. März 2015)

"da brädn" is mei neues lieblingswort


----------



## lowfat (18. März 2015)

Kleine Auswahl vom Lago-Trip vom letzten WE.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2015)

Räder kaputt?

G.


----------



## lowfat (18. März 2015)

Regen und ein interessanter Trail. Ist aber unfahrbar. Das war spätestens an der Leiter klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2015)

Einfach noch ein wenig Druck aus den Contis rauslassen 

G.


----------



## lowfat (18. März 2015)

Hat Wolfi mit dem hier unfreiwillig versucht:



Hat aber auch nichts gebracht


----------



## S P (18. März 2015)

Nachschlag...


----------



## lowfat (18. März 2015)

Basti, wieder absolut top! Ich weiss gar nicht welches Bild ich als erstes liken soll!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2015)

Ja an den Bildern gibts nichts zu mosern 

G.


----------



## christof1977 (18. März 2015)

Top! Sieht nach Spaß aus 
Grüße aus Finale !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. März 2015)

@S P


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2015)

Ja, schöne Bilder aus teilweise neuen Perspektiven.


----------



## S P (19. März 2015)

Wenn man zu Fuß unterwegs ist, kann man besser Fotos machen.


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2015)

zu Fuß die ganzen Tage.

Wolfi fährt an "deiner" Stelle auf dem Hinterrad durch. So ähnlich wars doch bei dir auch?


----------



## S P (19. März 2015)

Nein nicht die ganzen. Aber ein Tag mit zwei Touren habe ich zu Fuß begleitet.


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2015)

Wenn auf dem letzten Bild ein Radfahrer wäre, wäre es mindestens Bild des Tages


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. März 2015)

schöne Bilder bei euch hier!


----------



## Axalp (20. März 2015)

Ich versuch mich morgen mal wieder mit einer Runde Fränkischen. Fahr so gegen 13 Uhr ab Rothenbühl. Falls einer Bock hat, Tempo gemächlich.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2015)

Werd morgen früh eine Runde ab Matterhorn parkpl. Drehen.
10.00 aber nur bei entsprechendem Wetter.


----------



## 0815p (21. März 2015)

kann morgn ned, aber ich funk dich früh mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (21. März 2015)

Bedingungen dort waren heute perfekt. Wünsche dir, dass es morgen auch so ist.


----------



## RolandMC (21. März 2015)

Ja wenns ned regnet heut Nacht, passts gut.


----------



## Dampfsti (21. März 2015)

@RolandMC 
 Die Heidi und ich san a dabai!!!



Umma 10a is fei nuch schee kold...


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

Cool.

Wos longs ozieng des hilfd


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

Der Schnarchzapfen!



ist heute mal wieder besonders gefahren. Erstbefahrung sozusagen.
Unglaublich!!



Schöne aber kalte (Am Anfang) Tour spätestens ab Blockmeer wurde uns warm.


----------



## 0815p (22. März 2015)

drecks abkürzer


----------



## Axalp (22. März 2015)

@ Roland: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsch' Dir viel Glück und Gesundheit und noch viele Jahre mit Deinem 601er!


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

Axalp schrieb:


> @ Roland: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich wünsch' Dir viel Glück und Gesundheit und noch viele Jahre mit Deinem 601er!


Vielen Dank lieber Markus, mein 601er und ich haben uns heute prächtig verstanden. Es wird noch viele Jahre das beste Bike der Welt bleiben.


----------



## S P (22. März 2015)

auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

Danke dir Sebb ich hoffe wir drehen mal wieder ein Ründchen.


----------



## julian87 (22. März 2015)

Des war top heute. Sogar eine Band am Blockmeer.


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2015)

Ja, Musik hatten wir da noch nie und dann noch we are the Champions.


----------



## lowfat (22. März 2015)

Alles gute, Roland, Herrscher des Leutenacher Imperiums und Vorhut der 68er!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> drecks abkürzer



Des sind die 29er Fahrer, die rollern einfach kreuz und quer ohne rechte Linie durchs Gelände 

RolandXY: Alles Gute...aber jetzt bist doch auch schoh in dem Alter für so 29er Zeug.

G.


----------



## gandi85 (22. März 2015)

Hey Roland auch von mir noch alles Gute.
Irgendwann dieses Jahr schließ ich mich mal wieder an. 
Meine Kondi is aber noch mehr am boden denn je. Die Hangabtriebskraft dafür größer denn je...

@Dampfsti : 

Da hats mich sogar zu fuss mal auf die fressen glassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (22. März 2015)

Na die Seilstell is eigentlich gornet su schlimm... Der Weg wo ich da eingschlagn hab war allerdings scho recht Interessant 

Aber a Abkürzung wor des fei net. 

Ach Roland, Gsunds Nais a vo mir und da Heidi.!


----------



## christof1977 (22. März 2015)

Alles gute, Roland, Alter sack


----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2015)

Von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2015)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!
Es wird ned Zeit für a 29er sondern alterbereinigt a 39er. Mal schauen wie das dann rollt.
Aber keine Angst gestern gings noch ganz gut bergauf.


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Alles gute, Roland, Herrscher des Leutenacher Imperiums und Vorhut der 68er!


Ja da hast du nicht unrecht.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2015)

@29erDampfsti: Habs gestern übriegens mal wieder gewagt eine deiner Erstüberfahrungen, den schmalen Gratstein, zu überfahren 
Bei em Ding muß ich immer meinen ganzen Mut zusammennehmen 







G.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. März 2015)

Sauber

Ab Übernächste Woche könn ma mal wieder was angreifn...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Ab Übernächste Woche könn ma mal wieder was angreifn...


 
Übernächste Woche hört sich geradezu perfekt an 

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2015)

Dachte die seilversicherte Stelle wäre scho befahren? Oder Erstbefahrung mit übergroßen, komischen Laufrädern?


----------



## HTWolfi (24. März 2015)

Es geht um die Variante nach rechts ins »Nichts«.
Der eigentliche Hangkantenweg geht ja in Verlängerung des Drahtseils weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. März 2015)

Aso  - glaube da gehts noch mal ne ganze Ecke runter.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. März 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aso  - glaube da gehts noch mal ne ganze Ecke runter.



Jep...

Is aber besser ganga wie ich ca. a halbe sekundn lang gedacht hab..


----------



## 0815p (27. März 2015)

werd morgen mit martina k-tour fohrn, um 1100uhr tüchersfeld


----------



## RolandMC (27. März 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen mit martina k-tour fohrn, um 1100uhr tüchersfeld


Wenn die Baustell heut klappt bin i morng dabei.


----------



## 0815p (27. März 2015)

sag mer aber noch bscheid, obs bei dir klappt


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2015)

martina hat a neues RADON bekommen, wenn mer die schweissnäht anschaut mant mer der roboter war bsoffen, gegenüber einen nicolai


----------



## S P (28. März 2015)

Schönes Gerät!


----------



## HTWolfi (28. März 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina hat a neues RADON bekommen, wenn mer die schweissnäht anschaut mant mer der roboter war bsoffen, gegenüber einen nicolai


Ich hoffe Martina hat ein gutes Schloss – sieht mir nämlich verdammt so aus, als würde die Rahmengröße und das ganz Setup auch für dich passen.


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2015)

ich werds nächste woche mal einfahren müssen um zu testen wie es sich auf der fränkischen trailtour macht, hoff des wetter spielt mit, heut war noch alles pfurz trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. April 2015)

red, martina u ich fohren 1100uhr matterh


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2015)

Oh schade!
Das wär was gewesen...
Aber ich bin hier in Eckental grad auch nur federwegsarm bestückt.
Und im Fully muss ich die neue Hinterbauschraube auch erstmal mit LoggeTitte fixieren - hat mir der Martin be- äh empfohlen!


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina hat a neues RADON bekommen, wenn mer die schweissnäht anschaut mant mer der roboter war bsoffen, gegenüber einen nicolai


*Scheiß Liteville so an Dreck fährt ka Mensch.*


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2015)

Sauber is gfon die Martina, bergauf wie eine Gemse bergab wie ein DH Profi.


----------



## 0815p (3. April 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sauber is gfon die Martina, bergauf wie eine Gemse bergab wie ein DH Profi.


bergauf wie ein bremse meinst


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2015)

Fahr am Sonntag ab Behringersmühle 10.30 Uhr ne Tour. Treffpunkt Parkplatz bei der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2015)

Mei Haxn zwiggd nu aweng von meiner Brezn obber nexxda Wochn gehds widder.
@ Bedäär: Hosd du ned amol auf anner Dur im lezdn Johr gsocht das die Martina a amol a gscheids Rod grichd? Du alde Lüchgoschn!!!


----------



## 0815p (4. April 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mei Haxn zwiggd nu aweng von meiner Brezn obber nexxda Wochn gehds widder.
> @ Bedäär: Hosd du ned amol auf anner Dur im lezdn Johr gsocht das die Martina a amol a gscheids Rod grichd? Du alde Lüchgoschn!!!


warn wir letztes jahr mal zusammen auf ner tour oder bist du überhaupt letztes jahr gfahren
der red hat mer scho vo deiner brezn erzählt, wos mächt der haxn, jetzt scho grün oder immer noch blau


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2015)

Saddamchen  wer issn des? Peter ich glaub der war früher manchmal mit dabei. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2015)

Schee wors ois hod klabbd, die Rotsocken waren auch noch nicht auf den Trails unterwegs. Ist halt doch noch etwas kalt für die verwöhnten Städter.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2015)




----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2015)

Sauber!! Liteville


----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2015)

Nach CarSharing kommt jetzt BikeSharing, oder wie kann ich das 4. Bild verstehen.


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2015)

ich hab die reutn mal testn müssn in der stell, des blöde war, es was wesentlich leichter zu fohrn mitn silberpfeil


----------



## christof1977 (9. April 2015)

Brauchst Doch a neues radl, Peter?


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2015)

nun paar fotos vo heut, ihr wisst ja wo des wor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (9. April 2015)

Der Martina steht das silberne aber wesentlich besser


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich hab die reutn mal testn müssn in der stell, des blöde war, es was wesentlich leichter zu fohrn mitn silberpfeil


Mit einer Spraydose wird Dein Nikolaus auch zum Silberpfeil


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2015)

liegt bestimmt an der damenhaften Leichtigkeit des Radls


----------



## rebirth (10. April 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Mit einer Spraydose wird Dein Nikolaus auch zum Silberpfeil



oder mit ner flasche domestos


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2015)

ham heut an neuen weg getstet, 2.5 std rad tragen und runter dann nix besonderes.
foto is vom handy


----------



## S P (10. April 2015)

Sieht doch saugefährlich aus  Wo ist das ungefähr?


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Sieht doch saugefährlich aus  Wo ist das ungefähr?


gargnano


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2015)

Ja das sieht aus als wärs in Leutenbach.


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2015)

Wie wäre es Sonntag 10.30 Uhr Egloffs. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (11. April 2015)

Ich wollt morng eigentlich umma 10a in Boddnstaa luusfoan


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2015)

Wàre Etz a ned schlecht. Ich meld mich morgen früh noch mal.


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2015)

Es regnet, komme nicht.


----------



## static (12. April 2015)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand in letzter Zeit mal den Fuchweg (bei Stierberg) gefahren?
Ich hab gestern gedacht, ich guck nicht richtig.
Ringsum den Fuchsweg siehts aus, als wird neuerdings mit Panzer und Planierraupe Forstarbeit betrieben. Der ganze Hang ist abgetragen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

Scheint ein Fätbiketrail zu werden...die brauchen ja breitere Wege 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2015)

static schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand in letzter Zeit mal den Fuchweg (bei Stierberg) gefahren?
> Ich hab gestern gedacht, ich guck nicht richtig.
> Ringsum den Fuchsweg siehts aus, als wird neuerdings mit Panzer und Planierraupe Forstarbeit betrieben. Der ganze Hang ist abgetragen...


Damit das Holz profitabel abtransportiert werden kann. Mach aber bitte keine Bremsspur auf diesem neuen Weg, denn damit schadest du als Biker, der Natur nachhaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

Korrekt, immer an die Trailrules denken...notfalls noch ein bisschen Luft aus den Reifen ablassen 

G.


----------



## lowfat (12. April 2015)

Wir sollten uns keine Illusionen machen. Wälder sind Gewerbebetriebe, die die BaySF mit 40-Tonnern befahren. So wird Forstwirschaft in Bayern betrieben seit Edmund Stoiber den BaySF verordnet hat, jährlich mindestens 50 Mio. Betriebsergebnis zum bayerischen Staatssäckel beizutragen. 2012 lag das Ergebnis deutlich darüber (86 Mio. Euro), siehe http://www.baysf.de/fileadmin/user_upload/news/Bayerische_Staatsforsten_Jahresabschluss.pdf) Auf der Verwaltungsseite haben die BaySF vor Jahren SAP zum Verwalten der Holzmengen und zur Buchhaltung eingeführt (http://www.arvato-systems.de/de/unt...einen-der-groessten-europaeischen-forstb.html) Die BaySF setzen "nur" die Vorgaben der Politik um.


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2015)

Ja, ja Franz Josef Strauß, Edmund Stoiber da war die Bayerische Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## christof1977 (12. April 2015)

Das Wasser ist trüb, die Luft ist rein, Franz Josef muss ertrunken sein


----------



## Lenka K. (13. April 2015)

static schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand in letzter Zeit mal den Fuchweg (bei Stierberg) gefahren?
> Ich hab gestern gedacht, ich guck nicht richtig.
> Ringsum den Fuchsweg siehts aus, als wird neuerdings mit Panzer und Planierraupe Forstarbeit betrieben. Der ganze Hang ist abgetragen...



Kotz! (wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin???)

Ist das die Nord- oder die Südseite?

Was die BSF ("Nachhaltig wirtschaften") angeht, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die in der FS haben doch nicht so viel zu sagen haben, da das meiste doch Privatbesitz? Dafür haben die sich schon im Veldensteiner Forst austoben können, von den Wichtelmountains ganz zu schweigen .

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## static (13. April 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist das die Nord- oder die Südseite?



Das Bild ist von der Südseite. Diese Schneise geht aber einmal komplett um die Felsen herum (teilweise fast 10m breit). Auf der Nordseite siehts also genauso aus. Man muss noch dazu sagen, dass nur wenige Meter unterhalb ein breiter, mit Schotter befestigter, Forstweg verläuft.
Da freut man sich auf das Highlight seiner Tour (auch landschaftlich) und steht dann plötzlich auf so einem Schlachtfeld...

Zur Sicherheit, dass keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Der "Fuchsweg" (der schmale Pfad direkt an den Felsen entlang), ist noch vorhanden. Er ist nur am Anfang an einer Stelle weggefräst und teilweise als Baumstamm-Ablage mißbraucht worden. Zum Glück waren das auch die fahrtechnisch weniger interessanten Abschnitte.


----------



## derwaaal (13. April 2015)

schreib das hier net zu laut, sonst sind die Stellen auch bald weggefräst


----------



## JulH (13. April 2015)

Wie schauts die Woche mal mit ner Feierabendtour aus? Morgen oder am Donnerstag kann ich. Halb 6 ab Matterhornparke hät ich mal vorgeschlagen


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2015)

Donnerstag um 15.15ihr Matterhorn parke, bring mein Trikot mit


----------



## JulH (14. April 2015)

Cool. Können wir 15.30 Uhr machen? Dein T-Shirt bring ich mit, wenn du noch mal nett frägst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. April 2015)

alles klar, mach mer 15.30uhr


----------



## christof1977 (14. April 2015)

Des mit dem nett fragen kann er net so doll, weisst?


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2015)

@JulH ,muss donnerstag absagen, müssen gerüst am haus aufbauen


----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2015)

Donnerstag hätt ich dsaid...
Allerdings frühestens um 5e...


----------



## JulH (15. April 2015)

ok peter.
sven, treff ma uns um 5 in pottenstein?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2015)

Sollte klar gehen!

Üblicher Parkplatz in Pottenstein...


----------



## JulH (16. April 2015)

Top, du meinst schon die Parkbucht oder?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2015)

Kloar!

Bis denn


----------



## JulH (16. April 2015)

okidoki,bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. April 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr am Sonntag ab Behringersmühle 10.30 Uhr ne Tour. Treffpunkt Parkplatz bei der Brücke.


Hallo, 
leider hatte ich erhebliche Netz Probleme, daher kann ich mich erst jetzt noch mal melden. Ich wollte mich noch mal für die schöne Runde bedanken! 
Gruß sven


----------



## shalala (17. April 2015)

Servus,

ich möchte am Samstag in der Fränkischen eine kleine Halbtagestour fahren.
Bei Google bin ich auch folgende Tour gestoßen: http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ck-eine-mtb-tour-mit-zwei-gesichtern/7007450/
Ist das bereits jemand gefahren, gibt es noch bessere/schönere Touren ab Pottenstein? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## S P (17. April 2015)

shalala schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich möchte am Samstag in der Fränkischen eine kleine Halbtagestour fahren.
> Bei Google bin ich auch folgende Tour gestoßen: http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...ck-eine-mtb-tour-mit-zwei-gesichtern/7007450/
> ...



Die Version hier kann ich dir empfehlen. Der Trailanteil ist höher.


----------



## static (17. April 2015)

Sollte man mal gefahren sein. Aktuell sind vielleicht auch noch nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs.
Die obere Variante scheint die entschärfte Version zu sein (von Pegnitz nach Pottenstein offenbar nur Asphalt; halbe Höhenmeter). Das lässt natürtlich ein paar schöne Stellen aus.


----------



## scratch_a (18. April 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Die Version hier kann ich dir empfehlen. Der Trailanteil ist höher.



Danke für den Tipp...sind diese Tour heute spontan gefahren. War für das erste Mal Pottenstein ganz nett...und ich vermute, dass da noch Touren mit mehr Trailanteil möglich sind 
Aber im Sommer braucht man da wohl nicht am WE fahren. So viele Wanderer wie ich schon heute gesehen habe, sehe ich bei uns nicht mal im ganzen Jahr


----------



## shalala (18. April 2015)

Fand die Tour auch ganz nett. Bis auf einmal verfahren, allerdings war der Trail klasse.
Wanderer habe ich übrigens kaum gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (19. April 2015)

Wir sind um ca. 12:45h in Pottenstein los, da waren jede Menge Wanderer auf dem Trail im Pütlachtal Richtung Hollenberg.


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2015)

werd morgen um 15.30uhr trailtour fohren, 36km/1000hm, falls aner mitwill , bescheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2015)

Wenn I ned ärbaddn müssd...


----------



## JulH (20. April 2015)

Morgen kann ich nicht, aber am Mittwoch will ich ne Runde fahrn...


----------



## LeFritzz (21. April 2015)

Wann und wo?


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2015)

werd morgen mitn master friedl um 1400uhr ab tüchersfeld a tour fohrn


----------



## christof1977 (24. April 2015)

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## lowfat (24. April 2015)

hab nicht-bike Besuch


----------



## 0815p (7. Mai 2015)

werd morgen a tour fohren, erst rampensau,danach die trailtour, falls aner mitwill, soll bescheid sogn, starte um 1400uhr ab r-bühl


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2015)

Schbinst wer soll Do mitfoan? Soviel HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (7. Mai 2015)

ichsachnur: elegtromodor


----------



## fusion4life (7. Mai 2015)

wieviel km und hm ungefähr?!


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2015)

45km und 1400hm ca


fusion4life schrieb:


> wieviel km und hm ungefähr?!


----------



## fusion4life (8. Mai 2015)

is mir zu krass...vor allem in deinem tempo :-D bin raus!


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2015)

fusion4life schrieb:


> is mir zu krass...vor allem in deinem tempo :-D bin raus!


Na ja, dann fohr ich halt allans u werde  jetzt schon starten


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2015)

waren 67km u 1610hm


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2015)

55 KM und 1400 HM das langt auch.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2015)

Sonntag wenns nicht regnet Egl.


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2015)

wann,um 1000uhr bei dir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2015)

10.00 Uhr wäre perfekt.


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2015)

olles klar


----------



## Eraserhead-de (9. Mai 2015)

Da es nicht regnen wird: simma auch mal wieder dabei, Roland!


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2015)

Opti


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2015)

38 KM 1100 HM sauber.  Lustiges Häuflein.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (10. Mai 2015)

Schee woa's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

Roland, du mußt besser aufpassen  Fast den Wanderer überfahren  

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2015)

Die Treppe hab ich scho verdrängt gehabt, jetzt kommt alles wieder hoch.. wie viel Versuche Roland?


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Roland, du mußt besser aufpassen  Fast den Wanderer überfahren
> 
> G.


Ja, der hat mich ganz schön blöd angemacht als ich so knapp an ihm vorbei bin.
Danke fürs Foto Corinna



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Treppe hab ich scho verdrängt gehabt, jetzt kommt alles wieder hoch.. wie viel Versuche Roland?


Natürlich beim ersten mal. Hab doch eine Fox 2015


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich beim ersten mal. Hab doch eine Fox 2015



Ja ist schoh krass wie die Fox bei dir fehlende Fahrtechnik wettmacht  
War heut übriegens auf unserer nächsten Fichtlrunde unterwegs...muß sie aber ein bisschen noch perfektionieren.
Hab mir heute noch ein neues Stück zeigen lassen das unbedingt mit rein muß...ohne das ich konditionell schlapp mache 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt, ist echt toll, wie mir die Fox immer wieder aus der Patsche hilft. 
Das Wetter ist jetzt gut wir können 2015 angehen. Konditionell musst du dich ranhalten, damit du meinem Torpedo folgen kannst. kauf dir endlich eine Kettenschaltung.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, ist echt toll, wie mir die Fox immer wieder aus der Patsche hilft.
> Das Wetter ist jetzt gut wir können 2015 angehen. Konditionell musst du dich ranhalten, damit du meinem Torpedo folgen kannst. kauf dir endlich eine Kettenschaltung.



Hab ja auch die FOX drin, drum weiß ich ja wovon ich red   (allerdings net mit diesen aufdringlichen orangen Poseraufklebern)
Werd halt für unsere Tour den 3 Zoll Reifen mit 70a aufziehen, dann komm ich schoh nach. Muß halt auf eine Steintreppenabfahrt wegen mangelnden Gripp verzichten 
Und falls ich mal zeitlich ins Mittelalter zurückreise, meine Protektoren aus Eisen sind und Kettenhemden trage, dann werd ich nostalgischer Weise auch wieder eine Kettenschaltng fahren...zumindest solange ich mich in der Zeit dort aufhalte 

G.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (10. Mai 2015)

Der Wanderer hat ihm dann noch einen Klaps mit auf den Weg gegeben ;-)  Schön Steil war's heut wieder!


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2015)

Jetzt hat der mich auch noch gestoßen, das gibt's doch nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2015)

Werd morgen bei entsprechendem Wetter eine fränkische Tour fahren, 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## gandi85 (13. Mai 2015)

...eine frängische dur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. Mai 2015)

Wir fahrn morgen auch Fränkische (wenn ich sie wieder find'...)


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2015)

martina u ich werden um 10.00uhr r-bühl starten, werden wohl die komplette trailtour fohrn, sen so 1200hm u 36km


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2015)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wir fahrn morgen auch Fränkische (wenn ich sie wieder find'...)


Dann könnt Ihr ja mal wieder mit dem Peter und der Martina fahren.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2015)

Fährts du mit. , wegen schleifer


RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann könnt Ihr ja mal wieder mit dem Peter und der Martina fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2015)

nimms mal mit.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. Mai 2015)

morgen ausschlafen ;-) und um 11 ab Behringersmühle starten.  Peter, vielleicht liegt das ja für Euch auf dem Weg....

C U, Martin


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2015)

behringersmühle werd i morgn ned fohrn, bleib im vorderen teil der fränkischn


----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren 10:30 Uhr Streitberg los - da sieht man sich bestimmt unterwegs!


----------



## 0815p (16. Mai 2015)

@roland 
morgen um 1000uhr ab behringersmühle, richt klump u autobahne, davor gössweinsteiner berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

Super Trainingstour 54,45 KM Schnitt 13,16 1300 HM.
Nur schade das die Corinna nicht mehr mit darf.


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2015)

ja, des madel hat scho dampf in den waden


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

Schaut mal dem eman seine Tourendaten im Fichtl Fred an.
Da gibt's nur ein was zu sagen. Sauber!


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schaut mal dem eman seine Tourendaten im Fichtl Fred an.
> Da gibt's nur ein was zu sagen. Sauber!


der machts richtig


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

Naja, der ist so ein Elektroneninschenör.
Wahrscheinlich hat er so einen nagelneuen noch geheimen Akku entwickelt und fährt in Wirklichkeit alles mit dem E-Bike.
Es gibt genügend Indizien die darauf hinweisen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

Andres ist das auch nicht zu erklären. Bestimmt ein Taschen Kernkraftwerk. Wo doch das Uran aus Russland so billig sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. Mai 2015)

Also ist eman ein Androide mit einem russischen Kernkraftwerkantrieb? Hab mir schon sowas gedacht, als er Links zu Strava reingesetzt hat.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich denke das kommt hin. Sind schon imposante Daten.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (17. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Trainingstour 54,45 KM Schnitt 13,16 1300 HM.
> Nur schade das die Corinna nicht mehr mit darf.


Wenns Ihr stattdessn die Kuh Rainer ab und an ma mitnemmt, dann paschtsscho


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (17. Mai 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, des madel hat scho dampf in den waden


Arg scheee woars... Ich musst mir allerdings grad mal'n Riesn Teller Nudeln reinziehn, damit ich mein Bügeleisen noch halten konnt


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Wenns Ihr stattdessn die Kuh Rainer ab und an ma mitnemmt, dann paschtsscho


Immer gerne.


----------



## Sportback513 (18. Mai 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden um 10.00uhr r-bühl starten, werden wohl die komplette trailtour fohrn, sen so 1200hm u 36km



Servus,

Gibt's vo dera Trailtour auch a GPX-Datei?

Danke!


----------



## 0815p (18. Mai 2015)

nein


----------



## 0815p (18. Mai 2015)

--


----------



## RolandMC (18. Mai 2015)

Tour gelöscht, bist eh schon genug gefahren


----------



## 0815p (18. Mai 2015)

nach der ärbert, weiter ärbern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2015)

Wie schauts morgen ca. 14.00 Uhr in der fränkischen aus?


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen ca. 14.00 Uhr in der fränkischen aus?


bin morgen aufm bau, war heut scho radeln


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2015)

Schad. Mal sehen was ich mache.


----------



## SuShu (21. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen ca. 14.00 Uhr in der fränkischen aus?


Hell, trocken, 15 Grad


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2015)

So Tour rum. Sonntag früh geht's weiter.


----------



## 0815p (22. Mai 2015)

ja, sonntag hab ich a zeit


----------



## fusion4life (23. Mai 2015)

wo und wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2015)

10.00uhr behringersmühl, dann richt rabensta auf Wurzeltrail danach hohe leite, pottenstein usw usw


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2015)

Ich plans mal ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab morgen nur begrenzt Zeit werd um 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren und die Wichsensteintour fahren ca. 30-35 KM 1000 HM.


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen nur begrenzt Zeit werd um 9.00 Uhr in Leutenbach losfahren und die Wichsensteintour fahren ca. 30-35 KM 1000 HM.


Alles klar, dir viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (23. Mai 2015)

Peter, mir san dabei um 10 morgen! 9 schaff ma ned Roland


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Mai 2015)

Wo in Behringersmühle ist denn der Treffpunkt? Tennisplatz? (PN?)


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2015)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Peter, mir san dabei um 10 morgen! 9 schaff ma ned Roland


Bin heute Nachmittag auf Besuchstermin.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Mai 2015)

den Rainer seine Kuh hat doch etwas gefehlt Hab nur an 125er Durchschnittspuls geschafft.
Waren aber doch 40, 1000 mit 13,19.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuh_Rainer (25. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> den Rainer seine Kuh hat doch etwas gefehlt Hab nur an 125er Durchschnittspuls geschafft.
> Waren aber doch 40, 1000 mit 13,19.


 Du hast bei uns auch gefehlt, mir san schon um 4 abgebogen Richtung Biergarten...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Mai 2015)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Du hast bei uns auch gefehlt, mir san schon um 4 abgebogen Richtung Biergarten...


Habs mir heute schon vom Peter berichten lassen, was ihr alles angestellt habt.


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2015)

Noch a weng was von gestern...


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (25. Mai 2015)

Schöne Fotos! Fehlt nur noch die Blümchenwiese


----------



## S P (25. Mai 2015)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos! Fehlt nur noch die Blümchenwiese



Sollst du haben!


----------



## 0815p (26. Mai 2015)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab behr-m a tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat, soll er bscheid sogn


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr eigentlich mal über sternförmige Reifen nachgedacht...soviel Treppen wie ihr ständig fahrt 

G.


----------



## 0815p (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## microbat (26. Mai 2015)

Abfahrt mit der TreppenSackKarre...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

Perfekt  ...jetzt muß man sich nur noch die Bremsansteurung überlegen und das ganze mit 2 Weichen und einem harten Reifen  versehen.
Der Harte ist zum hinfahren an die Schwerstellen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. Mai 2015)

nee, mit 3 baron 2.5, falls die ersten zwa ne holten, hast noch an drittn


----------



## 0815p (28. Mai 2015)

red u ich werdn morgen um 13.30(13.45) uhr ab behringm a grössere tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat,


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2015)

Schöne Runde!
Haben heute die ganz große Trailtour gefahren, 46,30KM, 1602HM.

Somit die Tour mit den meisten HM's heuer.


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## 0815p (1. Juni 2015)

werd morgen um 15.30 ab beh-m a tour fohren, wenn aner z.u.l hatt, bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 15.30 ab beh-m a tour fohren, wenn aner z.u.l hatt, bscheid sogn


Ka Zeit für dein Scheiz.


----------



## RolandMC (3. Juni 2015)

Fahr morgen um 9.00 - 9.15 Uhr ab Freibad Ebs. Richtung Moritz, treffen auf Campingplatz dann weiter.


----------



## 0815p (5. Juni 2015)

ich werd morgen um 1000uhr ab r-bühl a grössere tour startn, falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Juni 2015)

Wou ist na des  und wo da dann der Treffpunkt - gern a PN - ihr mit eure Geheimcodes

Edit:
Da? Rothenbühler Straße, Wiesenttal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (6. Juni 2015)

Parkplatz am Schwimmbad Rothenbühl / Ebermannstadt: 49.788363, 11.202888


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Parkplatz am Schwimmbad Rothenbühl / Ebermannstadt: 49.788363, 11.202888


genau da, werd aber scho a halbe std eher losfohren, bevor die gewitter aufziehn, hoff du liest des noch


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Juni 2015)

Des nächste Mal dann  
Danke!


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2015)

Hab mal den Peter seinen Text kopiert.

ich werd morgen um 10.00uhr ab r-bühl Parkplatz Ebser Freibad a grössere tour startn, falls aner mitwill.


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## Kuh_Rainer (6. Juni 2015)

Jaaa  dicker oder dünner Baron? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2015)

ich kenn seine antwort scho  "dicker baron"


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2015)

ja, hinten drauf auch 2,5.


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2015)

fohr doch mal die rampensautour zum warm machn mit ihr


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2015)

ich werd morgen um 15.45 ab behr-m a runden dreha, richt. kump u autobah usw ,falls aner z.u.l hatt, soll er bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2015)

sagra


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2015)

Das die das überlebt haben, mit Avid bremsen...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juni 2015)

das stimmt, und a LV hod der a nu.
Schluchti halt.


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2015)

Hügl runderbollern...


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juni 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Hügl runderbollern...



wo manche schon beim zuschauen einen Stift in der Hose haben


----------



## OliRay (10. Juni 2015)

Spitzkoppe, lol

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2015)

Da hät ich nicht mal Bock zum schieben.
Aber der Grip ist schon geil.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juni 2015)

Highroller!


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juni 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Highroller!



Dann muss wohl der Berg von Conti sein?


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juni 2015)

?
wieso Conti?


----------



## Achtzig (11. Juni 2015)

Na irgendwas muss doch Black Chili sein?


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juni 2015)

ASo, das Profil sah mir so nach HR2 aus ...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2015)

Fahr morgen 10.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz EBS Schwimmbad.


----------



## 0815p (13. Juni 2015)

ich hab dich vorhin scho angfunkt, aber du kasper hörst ja ned


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2015)

Hab gerade erfahren das morgen in der fränkischen  Trail Lauf ist.
Fahre deshalb 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach entw. Egl oder Wichsenstein Tour.
Sollte ein gewisser Typ aus Hausen das lesen und Lust haben, Startpunkt Leutenbach, nicht Parkplatz Egl. Um wieder KM zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (13. Juni 2015)

Oh scheissndregg Traillauf...
wou is na der überall...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2015)

Der kreuzt immer wieder unsere Wege, das wäre dumm da morgen zu fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2015)

Diese Trailläufer bremsen doch nur die Wanderwege kaputt...


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt! Danach wird es dann auf uns geschoben


----------



## Saddamchen (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hob a Avid Trail! I derferd fohrn obber i muss zum Leudnbacher Wasserkupf!


----------



## RolandMC (13. Juni 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob a Avid Trail! I derferd fohrn obber i muss zum Leudnbacher Wasserkupf!


Wos bisd? A Affn dräil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (14. Juni 2015)

Der Roland wollte mich heute töten. ICh konnte seine hinterhältigen Attacken mit 3 Gel und 3,5l Wasser abwehren und überlebte!


----------



## RolandMC (15. Juni 2015)

Na immerhin 44 Km und knapp 1100Hm.
 Aber du musst, mal versuchen, auch in den 2 Gang zu schalten dann wären wir etwas schneller unterwegs.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2015)

Breyer, Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (18. Juni 2015)

Wer und wo ist das?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2015)

Ja schoh krass was die kranken und alten Leute mit so E-bikes wieder alles machen können 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2015)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Wer und wo ist das?



Wird wohl bei Leogang sein...zumindest waren die Bikeparkaufnahmen dort.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Juni 2015)

Mit denna unhandlichn Kackstühl machts vll berchauf Spaß aber dafür berchab umso wenicher...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mit denna unhandlichn Kackstühl machts vll berchauf Spaß aber dafür berchab umso wenicher...



Naja, der Roland ist ja auch nimmer der Jüngste. Und wie man sieht schaut er sich schon auf E-Bikeseiten um...oder meinst du das Video hat er zufällig gefunden  

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (20. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Roland ist ja auch nimmer der Jüngste. Und wie man sieht schaut er sich schon auf E-Bikeseiten um...oder meinst du das Video hat er zufällig gefunden
> 
> G.


Der Roland überspringt E-Bikes und wechselt direkt zum Litevile Rollator


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2015)

werd morgen a tour um 13.30uhr ab r-b starten, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juni 2015)

Ka Zeid um die Zeid.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Juni 2015)

Ist Sa oder So ah was geplant? 

Morgen weiß ich nämlich ah net.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2015)

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Freibad EBS.


----------



## S P (26. Juni 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Freibad EBS.


Boden?


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2015)

na, foan.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Boden?



Wald, Schotter und bissl Straße wenn ich mich recht erinner.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wald, Schotter und bissl Straße wenn ich mich recht erinner.


Ich denk ehr fränkisch für Baden. Wobei is dann eigentlich Boodn hasn müssd.


----------



## rebirth (26. Juni 2015)

eben  wer gehtn da alles mit? Wolfi? Peter?


----------



## SuShu (26. Juni 2015)

In Planung für Sonntag ist auch noch eine Runde im Bereich Pegnitztal oder Hirschbachtal. Falls da eine/r Interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (26. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> In Planung für Sonntag ist auch noch eine Runde im Bereich Pegnitztal oder Hirschbachtal. Falls da eine/r Interesse hat.



so ab 14:00 Uhr


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> eben  wer gehtn da alles mit? Wolfi? Peter?


des weisst doch du ned


----------



## SuShu (26. Juni 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> so ab 14:00 Uhr


Definitiv zu spät. Erstens bin ich mit Frühaufstehern unterwegs und zweitens bin ich zu langsam, um die Strecke dann noch zu schaffen.


----------



## JensRunge (26. Juni 2015)

Also wir sind zu zweit(dritt wenn rebirth mitkommt) am so um 10:00 am Schwimmbad.


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2015)

@RolandMC grad fränkische macht wenig sinn nach dem heutigen wetter, oder was meinst du dazu?


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

Ja, hat geregnet da hab ich keinen Bock. Ist zu glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2015)

Dacht ich mir fast  Gibts alternativen?


----------



## microbat (27. Juni 2015)

STB - griffiger Schlamm


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juni 2015)

Regnet scho widda. Optimale Bedingungen fürs Blockmeer..


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

so jetzt war Weltuntergang auch noch. Wenns morgen früh nicht regnet fahr ich ab Leutenbach eine Tour 10.00Uhr. 
Hab das neu da mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat. Das muss ich natürlich gleich probieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/10/deuter-attack-20-rucksack-test/


----------



## SuShu (27. Juni 2015)

Alternativ 10 Uhr ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz, Bahnhof.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

Für Neuhaus war mir das Wetter heute zu schlecht. Ein andermal gerne wieder.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Juni 2015)

Hab mir gerade folgendes Video angesehen: 


Und was wird mir da unten für ein ähnliches Video empfohlen – eins mit dem Roland. 
Roland du brauchst 16" Laufräder!


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

auch ich war als Kind schon cool, deswegen bestimmt der Video Vorschlag.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (27. Juni 2015)

Also Roland, wennst nicht so wasserscheu bist wie der Stevie, dann fahren wir morgen mit ab Leutenbach! Die Kuh_Rainer hat Nudeln gebunkert und den grooossen Baron dabei!
C U, Martin


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> so jetzt war Weltuntergang auch noch. Wenns morgen früh nicht regnet fahr ich ab Leutenbach eine Tour 10.00Uhr.
> Hab das neu da mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hat. Das muss ich natürlich gleich probieren.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/10/deuter-attack-20-rucksack-test/


hats den lago ,letzt woch ned überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (27. Juni 2015)

Wo in leuterbach wird denn morgen gestartet???


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Also Roland, wennst nicht so wasserscheu bist wie der Stevie, dann fahren wir morgen mit ab Leutenbach! Die Kuh_Rainer hat Nudeln gebunkert und den grooossen Baron dabei!
> C U, Martin


Ne möchte morgen schon fahren, @ Rainer großer Baron ist Pflicht wir können ja ausmachen was genau.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> hats den lago ,letzt woch ned überstanden


Nicht so richtig, er muss jetzt erst mal zur Gerneral Überholung.


----------



## 0815p (27. Juni 2015)

hat dich günner erreicht


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juni 2015)

Ne, bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 303750 (28. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Alternativ 10 Uhr ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz, Bahnhof.



Da sind wir dabei.
Am üblichen Treffpunkt in N um 9 Uhr. Bis später.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juni 2015)

Schöne entspannte Tour bei bestem Wetter. Der Boden war etwas glatt und die Wege noch ganz schön wässrig.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juni 2015)

An der Pengatz woas suber... und ah trocken


----------



## SuShu (28. Juni 2015)

Stimmt. Am P. Höhlenweg war´s noch recht nass. An der Geisslochhöhle wurde es schon besser. Ankatal ist ja sowieso immer nass, aber die Treppen am Einstieg waren sogar trocken. Bei Velden war auch alles gut fahrbar (wenn man denn keine Treppenphobie hat). Und an der Petershöhle waren dann perfekte Bedingungen. Hat heute richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (28. Juni 2015)

So etwas in der Art gab es dann noch im Biergarten zu sehen:


----------



## Deleted 303750 (29. Juni 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> ...Bei Velden war auch alles gut fahrbar (wenn man denn keine Treppenphobie hat). ...
> ...Hat heute richtig Spaß gemacht.



Das ist wohl die richtige Bezeichnung ;o)


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2015)

ich fohr morgen um 1545uhr ab tüchersfeld a tour richt kl-tal und  a-bahntour , falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## RolandMC (29. Juni 2015)

Ka Zeid um die Zeid.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2015)

ich weiss friedl


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (29. Juni 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöne entspannte Tour bei bestem Wetter. Der Boden war etwas glatt und die Wege noch ganz schön wässrig.


Ich glaub ich muss meinen Enzo mal gegn n ebike tauschen... oder auf diät setzen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (1. Juli 2015)

.... nette Linie ab 3:20


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2015)

Gibts des Video auch für den deutschen Markt? 
Respekt für die Linie  ...aber halt net gstandn. 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2015)

Bischen Glück gehört dazu, kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2015)

http://mtbn.ws/vwfc
bitte ein like für tobi, soll endlich mal wieder was gscheides video der woche werden, ned nur "ich will ballern Videos"


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2015)

Endlich a gscheids Rod. Ned so a Nicolai Schmarrn


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Endlich a gscheids Rod. Ned so a Nicolai Schmarrn


33KM 800HM 34°


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 33KM 800HM 34°


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://mtbn.ws/vwfc
> bitte ein like für tobi, soll endlich mal wieder was gscheides video der woche werden, ned nur "ich will ballern Videos"


..... und was macht er in der zweiten Hälfte??......  Ballern!


----------



## lowfat (4. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> http://mtbn.ws/vwfc
> bitte ein like für tobi, soll endlich mal wieder was gscheides video der woche werden, ned nur "ich will ballern Videos"


sehr fein gefahren. Das liegt aber nicht am Rad...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> sehr fein gefahren. Das liegt aber nicht am Rad...



Natürlich net, sonst würds ja noch besser ausschauen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Juli 2015)

Der Tobi fährt ja sogar so a voll trendiges CC Schlampen Vorderrad


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2015)

werd morgen früh um 7.00 Uhr eine Runde fahren (ca. 30-40 KM).


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2015)

ich um 7.30uhr ab r-b


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich um 7.30uhr ab r-b



Wann muss ich na da aufstehen? Soll ich überhaupt noch ins Bett gehen?


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2015)

war a traum heut, aweng warm, aber wenigstens trockne trails, bernd, schö das de bis zum schluss mitgfahrn bist, hast zwar ausgsehen wie a trocken rosina, aber wenigstens gschaft hast es
red, wie warn den überhaupt die jämmerlichen tourendaten ??


----------



## lowfat (5. Juli 2015)

daheim hab ich mit erst mal einen eisbeutel aufs hirn gelegt


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> war a traum heut, aweng warm, aber wenigstens trockne trails, bernd, schö das de bis zum schluss mitgfahrn bist, hast zwar ausgsehen wie a trocken rosina, aber wenigstens gschaft hast es
> red, wie warn den überhaupt die jämmerlichen tourendaten ??


28,95 KM, 02:35:27 Fahrzeit, Schnitt 11,17 KM, 944 Höhenmeter, Höchsttemperatur 38,6°.
Keine Verletzten, nur einige halbtote Hitze geschädigte.

p.s. Wasser in Leutenbach 26°


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2015)




----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2015)

werd mittwoch um 15.30uhr ab r-b a runden dreha, fall jamand mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (11. Juli 2015)

werd morgen um 9.30uhr ab behringerm a tour fohren, wahrsch. klumpert-und a-bahntour.falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## OldSchool (12. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen um 9.30uhr ab behringerm a tour fohren, wahrsch. klumpert-und a-bahntour.falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


Bin mit dabei


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2015)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bin mit dabei


super,


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Juli 2015)

Schee woars, 47km 1400hm angeblich lt GPS


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2015)

ja , war gut heut


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (16. Juli 2015)

Top :daumem:


----------



## SuShu (17. Juli 2015)

Fährt jemand morgen etwas mit? Möchte gerne zeitig starten, da es wieder so heiß angesagt ist.
Da es im Osten wahrscheinlich angenehmer sein wird, werde ich wahrscheinlich bei Hersbruck etwas fahren, falls sonst keiner etwas anderes vorschlägt.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2015)

die wenigen die hier noch aktiv sen, sind auf den obrigen fotos (davos) und wir müssen morgen bau fertig machn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Juli 2015)

Wann, wo @SuShu ? Bei mir könnts gehen


----------



## Deleted 303750 (17. Juli 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen etwas mit?



Wir sind dabei, müssen aber gegen 15 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. 

@Peter net alle sen in Davos.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

wer will schon nach davos? ^^ Ein kumpel würd morgen mitfahren, allerdings nicht so früh :/


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> wer will schon nach davos? ......



Na die, die auch mal 4500tm geile Trails am Tag fahren wolln


----------



## SuShu (17. Juli 2015)

Start morgen 9:00 Uhr am Bahnhof rechts der Pegnitz in Hersbruck (49.510683, 11.425403).


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Davos Abschluss


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2015)

Su wie dichs ghert

Geil wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. Juli 2015)

Wo bleiben die waghalsigen Action Fotos? Jochen beim selfie kann's doch nicht schon gewesen sein...


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Das waghalsigste waren die 3 Weizen am Ende


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack vom Handy


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Panorama


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Gipfel


----------



## kubikjch (19. Juli 2015)

Der Bernd hat gute Aufnahmen mit der Drohne gemacht, die kommen richtig gut


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2015)

Hast du nen Winkelsteuersatz drinnen oder ist dein Goblschaft verbogen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du nen Winkelsteuersatz drinnen oder ist dein Goblschaft verbogen
> 
> G.



Alles beim Alten...
Nur der Baron durft mal wieder zeigen was er kann... ;-)


----------



## lowfat (20. Juli 2015)

Sieht nach Spaß aus!
Schönes Fatbike! Hatte neulich das Vergnügen auf einem entsprechenden Nikolaus. Wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre


----------



## christof1977 (20. Juli 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405694


Ey, hot dich des 601 etz zum hupfn bracht?
Resbeggd!


----------



## RolandMC (20. Juli 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ey, hot dich des 601 etz zum hupfn bracht?
> Resbeggd!


Normal Ned obba des hod so schö Bassd.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2015)

hey bernd, hast du a neues bike alla donnerbolken, du hocks druff als wenn dei hämoriden schreia würden

schöna bilder senns trotzdem


----------



## Axalp (20. Juli 2015)

Schaut TOP aus  (bis auf die Gsichter...) 

Bin fei gescheit neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. Juli 2015)

Der wär einer für die Fränkische:


----------



## Saddamchen (21. Juli 2015)

So noch ein paar von mir.
Wenn was schon da war dann nur weil der Roth-Hans schon Bilder von mir hochgeladen hat!


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Juli 2015)

Saugeil Bernd!!!


----------



## kubikjch (22. Juli 2015)

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juli 2015)

Leck mich Breyer!
Normalerweise kommen deine Bilder erst ein Jahr später, da musste ich vorgreifen.


----------



## S P (22. Juli 2015)

Schöne Fotos Bernd! Wer hat sich denn das Schienbein ruiniert?


----------



## Saddamchen (22. Juli 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos Bernd! Wer hat sich denn das Schienbein ruiniert?


 ... der Jochen


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2015)

martina u ich werdn morgen um 1000uhr r-b tour fohren, wenn jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn


----------



## fusion4life (25. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werdn morgen um 1000uhr r-b tour fohren, wenn jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn


Abm freibad parkplatz,oder?denk ich werd mitfahren.die


peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werdn morgen um 1000uhr r-b tour fohren, wenn jemand mitwill soll bescheid gebn


Abm freibad parkplatz,oder?ich komm [email protected]_Rainer kommst auch?


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (25. Juli 2015)

oh jaaaaaa "bescheid"!!!  ich bräucht aber bitte ne Treffpunktangabe, die mein Navi versteht, sonst find ich euch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2015)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir//Ebs...893c7baa7060010!2m2!1d11.2022031!2d49.7897291

Freibad Ebermannstadt / Parkplatz


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (25. Juli 2015)

perfekt, dankeeeee und bis morgen


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## lowfat (28. Juli 2015)

Uhh, über diese Felsbrücke am Schluss wär ich nicht gefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Ich will auch sehen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will auch sehen
> 
> G.



Ne lieber nicht Jörg, das wäre zu hart für dich.


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will auch sehen
> 
> G.


ich hab nix gmacht, vorhin is noch glaufm


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht hast du bei den Einstellungen irgendwie drinnen, das es nur solange öffentlich zu sehen ist, solange du dort angemeldet bist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2015)

das video wurde (fast) überall runter genommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2015)

Ach da war garnet der Peter drauf?

G.


----------



## Achtzig (28. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> das video wurde (fast) überall runter genommen.


Fast?


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2015)

ich werd morgen um 15.15uhr ab r-b ne tour fohrn, wenn aner z.u.l hat soll er bscheid sogn.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Juli 2015)

Lust hätt ich scho, blus um die Zaid ka Zaid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. August 2015)

Basti u corinna, gut durchghalten heut bei der tour, hat spass gmacht und nächstmal nehm mer noch den g-hüll mit


----------



## S P (1. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Basti u corinna, gut durchghalten heut bei der tour, hat spass gmacht und nächstmal nehm mer noch den g-hüll mit



Scheee wars!


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (2. August 2015)

Jupp, scheee wars!


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2015)




----------



## 0815p (9. August 2015)

sen wieder daham vom urlaub, hab noch paar bilder, quali is nx besonders, is vom film rausgschnittn


----------



## S P (9. August 2015)

Schöne Gegend!


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2015)

ja is  a traum, und mer kann von hochtouren bis lutscher gondel touren alles machn


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2015)

Super! Macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Super! Macht Lust auf mehr!


na dann nimm der 2 oder 3 tage urlaub und wir fohren nochmals hin, die ham bestes bergwetter momentan und bloss 24 grad im tal


----------



## scratch_a (10. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja is  a traum, und mer kann von hochtouren bis lutscher gondel touren alles machn



Sers,

wo warst du denn da? "Lutscher Gondel-Touren" hören sich für uns gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. August 2015)

werd moin früh um 900uhr ab r.b a tour fohrn, falls aner urlaub hat und lust hat, soll bscheid sogn


----------



## SebastianV (11. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin ziemlich neu auf dem Mountainbike. War bis jetzt ein paar mal in Nürnberg am Steinbrüchlein unterwegs.  Kann man sich eurer Runde bei Forchheim mal anschließen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2015)

werd morgn um 9.30 ab r-bühl a tour fohren,wenss pisst dann ned


----------



## SuShu (14. August 2015)

Bin wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## SuShu (15. August 2015)

Fahre 8:30 los.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2015)

man war des heut wieder a blödes gewaf auf der tour, 
@SebastianV, hast dich gut geschlagen, hoff dei muskelkater morgen werd ned zu gross
und der julian hat ordenlich was gezeigt, alle achtung
und schön das mer noch die gruppe vom flo getroffen haben.
red sag mer bitte mal die Hm durch, ich sag es worn ned mehr wie 850


----------



## JulH (16. August 2015)

Und der Peter is auch noch ne neue Stelle gefahrn und ne alte wieder
Zwischendurch wars zwar mol kurz Scheiße aber sonst wars sau geil

@martina: nicht ausgeführte Strafberge müssen bei der nächsten Tour gefahren werden


----------



## SebastianV (16. August 2015)

Also ich möchte euch beruhigen, ich lebe noch :-D 
War super mit euch. Vielen dank auch für das Warten bei meinen 2-3 außerplan mäßigen stops ;-)


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2015)

ich räum grad mein bikekeller aus, und hab paar klichpedale zu verschenken, gebrauchte aber funktioniern noch
sind die schimano mit den alukäfig aussenrum, und dann noch paar ohne den käfig, falls sie jemand braucht soll er bscheid sagn, ansonsten fliegn sie in den müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. August 2015)

werd mittwoch um 15.30 ab r-b a tour fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat, bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. August 2015)

Mol schaun, vielleicht geht's


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2015)

mei neues radel


----------



## SebastianV (28. August 2015)

Fährst es morgen gleich mal aus?


----------



## S P (28. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei neues radel


----------



## xTr3Me (28. August 2015)

Pike mit AWK oder Coil Umbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. August 2015)

Noch orginal


----------



## Keepiru (28. August 2015)

Geht ihr morgen eine längere Tour fahren und würdet uns mitnehmen? 
Wir würden morgen gern mal in einer "neuen" Gegend kurbeln. Bei euch in der Ecke waren wir noch nicht. 

Grüße,
Keepiru


----------



## S P (28. August 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Pike mit AWK oder Coil Umbau?



Die AWK zieht bald bei mir in die Lyrik ein.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (28. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> mei neues radel
> 
> Sehr sehr schick, Glückwunsch! Schade dass wir nach Livigno fahrn morgen, sonst hätten wir dich natürlich gerne auf 'ner Einrollrunde begleitet


----------



## kubikjch (28. August 2015)

So a Scheiß Ding Gruß Jochen


----------



## kubikjch (28. August 2015)

Des war der Red, aus Mayrhofen. Der Depp hat sei VR in Leutenbach stehen lassen


----------



## xTr3Me (28. August 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Die AWK zieht bald bei mir in die Lyrik ein.


Deine Lyrik hat ja eh schon alles gesehen was es gibt...


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2015)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Des war der Red, aus Mayrhofen. Der Depp hat sei VR in Leutenbach stehen lassen


der is ja dümmer wie a eimer sand


----------



## kubikjch (29. August 2015)

Ja genau, aber der Thomas vom Achensee hat ihm aus der patsche geholfen.


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2015)

Der Thomas  ist auf zack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2015)

Soderla, amol des Zeuch von Davos zumgschnibbseld,


----------



## Saddamchen (29. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Der Thomas  ist auf zack


.. und der Roth dumm wie Stroh!


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2015)

ich werd morgen um 15.30uhr ab r.b a tour fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat, bscheid sogn


----------



## softlurch (30. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen um 15.30uhr ab r.b a tour fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hatt, bscheid sogn


I hob Zeit und Lust und sage hiermit Bescheid


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2015)

super lurchi, also bis morgn


----------



## S P (31. August 2015)

War gut  , aber viel zu warm!


----------



## 0815p (1. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> War gut  , aber viel zu warm!


----------



## christof1977 (2. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Die AWK zieht bald bei mir in die Lyrik ein.


Gute Idee. Ich hab sie drin, aber das Hauptkammer-Ventli ist nicht dicht. Da muss ich noch mal ran. Wenn Du den Gewinde-Bohrer oder Uhu-Endfest brauchst, hab ich alles da (in Erlangen). Sorgfältig sein beim kleben!


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Ich hab sie drin, aber das Hauptkammer-Ventli ist nicht dicht. Da muss ich noch mal ran. Wenn Du den Gewinde-Bohrer oder Uhu-Endfest brauchst, hab ich alles da (in Erlangen). Sorgfältig sein beim kleben!


Kaft euch lieber wos gscheids, a Fox float 2015-2016 z.B. Des rumgebastl on den Rogg Schoggs gschlamb dachd doch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. September 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kaft euch lieber wos gscheids, a Fox float 2015-2016 z.B. Des rumgebastl on den Rogg Schoggs gschlamb dachd doch nix


Für die Fox kommt vielleicht auch noch eine AWK


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

Einmal Fox, nie mehr Fox ...
zumal ich jetzt die Wahl zwischen 35er und 40er hob


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kaft euch lieber wos gscheids, a Fox float 2015-2016 z.B. Des rumgebastl on den Rogg Schoggs gschlamb dachd doch nix



Schön wenn Du zufrieden bist!


----------



## microbat (3. September 2015)

@RolandMC
wie ist denn deine Float im Vergleich zur Pike - Du kennst doch beide...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> @RolandMC
> wie ist denn deine Float im Vergleich zur Pike - Du kennst doch beide...



Die Float ist besser wie die Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik. 
Ist zwar ein anderer Vergleich, aber ich da eigentlich die Öl/Stahlfederlyrik der Pike bevorzugen würde, vielleicht auch ein kleiner Hinweis 

G.


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Float ist besser wie die Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik.


Was darf man unter "besser" verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Float ist besser wie die Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik.
> Ist zwar ein anderer Vergleich, aber ich da eigentlich die Öl/Stahlfederlyrik der Pike bevorzugen würde, vielleicht auch ein kleiner Hinweis
> 
> G.


Man hätte es nicht besser schreiben können, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Schön wenn Du zufrieden bist!


hab gedacht das deine Lyrik mit dem Pitch gestohlen wurde? Also doch Versicherungs Betrug.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Für die Fox kommt vielleicht auch noch eine AWK


Wäre überflüssig, was will man an perfekt noch verbessern.
Na ja vielleicht noch eine kaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Was darf man unter "besser" verstehen?



-Bessere Funktion beim Bergabheizen
-Gleich gut beim Stolpern
-350g leichter
-Schlechter bei nix

Als besser halt 

G.


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wäre überflüssig, was will man an perfekt noch verbessern.
> Na ja vielleicht noch eine kaufen.


Des kannst doch Du mit deina grobn Pfotn eh net beurteiln ...


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> -Bessere Funktion beim Bergabheizen
> -Gleich gut beim Stolpern
> -350g leichter
> -Schlechter bei nix
> ...


Aber doppelt so teuer ... wär ja schlimm, wenn sie schlechter wär.
Ich hab leider nicht die Gelgenheit, sie mal zu testen. Ausser der Roland gibt mir seine.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Aber doppelt so teuer ... wär ja schlimm, wenn sie schlechter wär.
> Ich hab leider nicht die Gelgenheit, sie mal zu testen. Ausser der Roland gibt mir seine.



Stimmt, an den Preis hab ich garnet gedacht. Liegt wohl daran, das das drücken der Bestelltaste im INet auch net anders ist 

G.


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, an den Preis hab ich garnet gedacht. Liegt wohl daran, das das drücken der Bestelltaste im INet auch net anders ist


Der Klick kost des Gleiche .... zwei Kalorien oder so


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab gedacht das deine Lyrik mit dem Pitch gestohlen wurde? Also doch Versicherungs Betrug.



Hab doch die adipöse 66er ausgemustert und im BM günstig eine Lyrik für den Rothirsch organisiert.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Aber doppelt so teuer ... wär ja schlimm, wenn sie schlechter wär.
> Ich hab leider nicht die Gelgenheit, sie mal zu testen. Ausser der Roland gibt mir seine.


Wenn man LV fährt, fragt man nicht nach dem Preis, nur nach der Funktion! LV`er sind alles Spitzenfahrer, da wird das Material auch entsprechend genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Hab doch die adipöse 66er ausgemustert und im BM günstig eine Lyrik für den Rothirsch organisiert.


Oh! Wieder einige Gramms gespart


----------



## microbat (3. September 2015)

_@LB Jörg 
@RolandMC

demnach folgende Rangfolge im Sinne von "besser":
1) Float 36
2) Öl/Stahlfederlyrik
3) Pike

"Besser" soll vermutlich bedeuten...
...dass das Losbrechmoment bei geringerer Last beginnt und der Federweg gleichmäßig gegeben wird.
Das Teil auch bei "hoher" Last nicht durch den Federweg "rauscht" und somit berechenbar bleibt.
Das Ganze auch in Anliegern, bei heftigen Bremseinlagen und sehr langsamer Steilabfahrt (Stufen) nicht "wegtaucht".

Ist das so oder is es vielleicht anders?_

*-> bin zu langsam im Fragen stellen denn die Antwort kam ja scho:*



LB Jörg schrieb:


> -Bessere Funktion beim Bergabheizen
> -Gleich gut beim Stolpern
> -350g leichter
> -Schlechter bei nix
> ...



Das bedeutet demnach, das die Float 36 wie ´ne Öl/Stahlfederlyrik tut aber leichter ist
und man somit "sein Dings das weniger Bums macht" in die Tonne treten sollte.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

Wenn man nur von der Stange kauft, gerne teure Preise Gabel und Service zahlt, dann steht FOX wohl ganz oben auf der Liste. 

Perfekt für den Liteville Individualist.


----------



## christof1977 (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wenn man nur von der Stange kauft, gerne teure Preise Gabel und Service zahlt, dann steht FOX wohl ganz oben auf der Liste.
> Perfekt für den Liteville Individualist.



Deswegen fahr ich am 601 wahlweise die Lyrik mit kalibrierten Buchsen und AWK (an der ich aber noch mal Hand anlegen muss) oder die Totem. Beides mit modifizierter MiCo-Druckstufe.
Kosten für die Lyrik plus AWK und Shims: 650€, für die gebrauchte Totem mit neuer Dämpfung: 280 Euro plus ein paar Shims ... und die Totem Coil sticht ja gewichtsmässig alles andere aus 
Arbeitszeit darf man natürlich nicht rechnen, aber ist ja ein Hobby. Oder wie @lowfat sagt: Das "Mount" in Mountainbike kommt nicht von Berg, sondern von "to mount"


----------



## xTr3Me (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Wenn man nur von der Stange kauft, gerne teure Preise Gabel und Service zahlt, dann steht FOX wohl ganz oben auf der Liste.
> 
> Perfekt für den Liteville Individualist.



Fox ist sehr teuer das stimmt, aber der Service ist dafür spitze. Man kriegt immer einen kompetenten Servicemitarbeiter ans Telefon. Service während der Garantie dauert 48h. Ruf mal als Endkunde bei SRAM an oder schicke das Teil selbst an SRAM - viele Späße 

Fakt ist, dass die Float36 die bislang einzige Luft-Gabel "von der Stange" ist, die mit einer Einstellung sowohl fürs Ballern als auch fürs Bikestolpern taugt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

topolino schrieb:


> Das bedeutet demnach, das die Float 36 wie ´ne Öl/Stahlfederlyrik tut aber leichter ist
> und man somit "sein Dings das weniger Bums macht" in die Tonne treten sollte.



Genau so 

Oder noch besser Ausgedrückt:



> Fakt ist, dass die Float36 die bislang einzige Luft-Gabel "von der Stange" ist, die mit einer Einstellung sowohl fürs Ballern als auch fürs Bikestolpern taugt.



Und bis zur 2015ner 36er Float war ich auch Öl/Stahlfederfeteschist 

G.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

Was bedeutet denn schon wieder "Öl/Stahlfedergabel" im Detail?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn schon wieder "Öl/Stahlfedergabel" im Detail?



Im Detail kann der Stahl auch aus Titan sein 

G.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Detail kann der Stahl auch aus Titan sein
> 
> G.



Aha - und die FOX dämpft mit Wasser? Oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Aha - und die FOX dämpft mit Wasser? Oder wie?



Ne mit Öl, aber des Öl sollte immer aus Öl sein!

G.


----------



## S P (3. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne mit Öl, aber des Öl sollte immer aus Öl sein!
> 
> G.



Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.



Bitte, warn keine Umstände 

G.


----------



## microbat (3. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Aha - und die FOX dämpft mit Wasser? Oder wie?



Nee: Luft


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2015)

werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr ab matterhornparke die übliche runde drehn


----------



## fusion4life (9. September 2015)

da bin ich etz mal gespannt drauf:https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...imited-Edition-Faltreifen-Modell-2016-p45457/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2015)

Bei 70€ wird die Spannung noch länger anhalten vermute ich


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. September 2015)

Dafür kommt der doch mit Schutzblechl


----------



## Achtzig (9. September 2015)

Und in Zukunft gehen sogar senkrechte Bäume?


----------



## derwaaal (10. September 2015)

runter schon


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2015)

Werd morgen um 11oo Uhr a Tour fohrn , falls aner mit will , soll er beschaid sogn


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. September 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> Werd morgen um 11oo Uhr a Tour fohrn , falls aner mit will , soll er beschaid sogn


beschaid


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2015)

1100 uhr egglofstaner parke


----------



## julian87 (12. September 2015)

Da bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. September 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1100 uhr egglofstaner parke


ähm.... hättest du nen Straßennamen oder so für mich und mein navi


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2015)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> ähm.... hättest du nen Straßennamen oder so für mich und mein navi


https://www.google.de/maps/place/Eg...2!3m1!1s0x47a1ee64055e32b1:0xe8421dfa41b8a851


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. September 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Eg...2!3m1!1s0x47a1ee64055e32b1:0xe8421dfa41b8a851


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (13. September 2015)

Leider mit etwas Gegenlicht... scheee war's wie immer!!


----------



## RolandMC (14. September 2015)

Sauber


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2015)

Ich fahr morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr rum eine Tour ab Matterhornparkplatz, bei Regen fällt die Tour ins Wasser.


----------



## S P (19. September 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr rum eine Tour ab Matterhornparkplatz, bei Regen fällt die Tour ins Wasser.


Melde mal Interesse an.


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Melde mal Interesse an.


Sauber


----------



## S P (20. September 2015)

Abgesagt. Klappt leider nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2015)

<iframe width="470" height="264" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5nE9QSVuMqI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Schaut euch das an!


----------



## microbat (21. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. September 2015)

Um nochmal zur Gabeldiskussion zurück zu kumma...

Die 2015er Float 36 hat sogar mich als bekennenden Bleigabelfahrer (36 VAN RC2) überzeugt und das will was heißen...
(der Roland kann nun nach Davos auch endlich mal das Potential seiner Gabel ausschöpfen , die hatte vorher das Potential von ner gut gefederten Starrgabel  )

Allerdings war mir dann der Klick für den Luftfuchs doch etwas zu kostspielig... vorallem bei dem riesen Einsatzbereich den meine Fanes grad abdeckt... nach dem Bikebouldern und einem Einsatz in den Bergen kommt da nicht mehr viel...

Im HT ist die Pike RCT3 einfach genau passend, da hab ich keinerlei wünsche nach besserer Performance...

Was man von meiner Bluto im Dude leider net behaupten kann.
Scheiß 32er Standrohre und scheiß Motion Control Leider gibts halt noch nix bessers...
Die Charger Kartusche für die Bluto gibts ja noch net...

Doch ne Pike verbreitern


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2015)

Fox ist schon teuer, aber dafür kriegt man halt guten Service. Die 2016er Kartusche ist noch mal besser abgestimmt als die 2015er, geht deutlich fluffiger zu Werke und man ist mit dem Teil echt gut schnell unterwegs....


----------



## microbat (24. September 2015)

Hi - um mein Range von RS auf Fox umzurüsten (und nebenbei flacher zu bekommen) müsste ich einfach zuviel Geld in die Hand nehmen (UVP rund 2K). Deshalb erstmal das Fahrwerk zum Service / anpassen ("tunen") gegeben und dann werd´ ich fühlen wie weit mir das reicht. Wenn alles passt, dann taugt mir das über ein Jahr und bis dahin könnte sich ein "vernünftiger" Straßenpreis für Fox Teile gesetzt haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Was man von meiner Bluto im Dude leider net behaupten kann.



Du bist noch keine Bluto RL gefahren, es geht noch schlechter 


G.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du bist noch keine Bluto RL gefahren, es geht noch schlechter
> 
> 
> G.


Hab ich doch drin...
Im Moment eigentlich eher ne Bluto R
Da ich den Remote Poploc ja lahmgelegt hab und die Druckstufe permanent offen ist.


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2015)

Soch mol nemmt ihr etz immer blus a Rad mit aufn Berch nauf???

Scheene Bilder...


----------



## lowfat (6. Oktober 2015)

top!


----------



## 0815p (6. Oktober 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Soch mol nemmt ihr etz immer blus a Rad mit aufn Berch nauf???
> 
> Scheene Bilder...


 Mannst ich kauf zwa vo dena gurckn


----------



## derwaaal (6. Oktober 2015)

etz hab ichs kapiert


----------



## lowfat (10. Oktober 2015)

Bin heute früh eine kleine Technikrunde gefahren. Mit dem ganzen Laub ist's schon wieder ganz schön rutschig in der Fränkischen


----------



## SuShu (10. Oktober 2015)

An der Houbirg ist es mit dem Laub heute gar nicht so schlecht gewesen. Das Buchenlaub ist fast rutschiger, wenn es staubtrocken ist. Dafür haben es die bemoosten Steine auf dem Ringwall schon in sich gehabt. War aber alles noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Oktober 2015)

War heute am Bierfelsen und im obersten Leinleitertal (Trockental).
Mit dem richtigen Bike (301) und dem richtigen Reifen (neuer NN) hat das nasse Laub gar nicht so sehr gestört.


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2015)

kurzes video vom gurkn test am lago


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2015)

Ist das ein Mk12 301 ?


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ist das ein Mk12 301 ?


mei madel hat mk11 u ich mk12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (14. Oktober 2015)

Gib a mo dem Madl des MK12 und lass se a bissl mehr forn ... dann siehst Du alt aus


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2015)

geb ich dir recht


----------



## SuShu (14. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum du immer so viel fährt - damit du mit der M. noch mithalten kannst.


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2015)

SuShu schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, warum du immer so viel fährt - damit du mit der M. noch mithalten kannst.


hey hey hey


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzes video vom gurkn test am lago


Wollt eigentlich an Scheiß schreim, obba des Video ist echt schö. Ned imma die selbn wech wie sonst. Der Peda hod etz im Wideo die am besdn fedande Gabel. Zeuch gibbds.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (23. Oktober 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> kurzes video vom gurkn test am lago


Genial!!


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Oktober 2015)

Cools filmla Beda!!!


Ich hab gestern a schnell aans zamgschnipplt nachm Winterreifen Test


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2015)

ich werd freitags mal wieder pottenst klumptour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat soll er  bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2015)

Ich hab diesen Freitag frei  - wann, wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. November 2015)

erst nachmittags, um 13.45uhr an diesen parkplatz
https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7734135,11.4013997,126m/data=!3m1!1e3
schau aber donnerstag nochmal eini, ned das was dazwischen kommen ist


----------



## SuShu (3. November 2015)

Pass auf, dass du nicht wieder blinde Passagiere im Auto hast.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2015)

Und gibts da Bäche?


----------



## derwaaal (4. November 2015)

Wennst mitm Peter fährst, hinterlässt Du n Schweiß-Bach!


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2015)

@peter metz mal schaua wie ich mit meiner Erbat fertich werd...
Bin evtl. mal widda dabai...


----------



## SuShu (4. November 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wennst mitm Peter fährst, hinterlässt Du n Schweiß-Bach!


Na der JohSch fragt doch, weil er Angst hat, dass die Tour ihm wieder zu kurz ist und er einen Grund braucht, eine schnelle Extrarunde zum Auto zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (4. November 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Und gibts da Bäche?


Die Püttlach, den Weihersbach, ein paar Teiche. Aber du musst dich diesmal schon ein bisschen mehr anstrengen, wenn du wieder baden gehen willst.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2015)

Naja da Roland wär übers brückla scho bald mal ins Bächla gfalln....


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2015)

Fätbikebouldern


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2015)

werd freitag um 13.30uhr ab r-bühl a runden dreha, falls aner z.u.l hat bescheid sogn


----------



## christof1977 (11. November 2015)

Lust ja, Zeit näää ... da muss ich ärbern


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit näää ... da muss ich ärbern


lappo


----------



## christof1977 (11. November 2015)

Ich weiß ... Arbeit is für Dumme ... aber's helft ja nix!


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2015)

ich fohr freitag um 1400uhr ab  pottensta  die kl-tour, falls aner mitwill, soll bscheid sogn, der friedel is evt a dabei


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2015)

Mei, Fr und Sa bin I studieren


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich willmit morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Dezember 2015)

super,wenn sich des für dich rentiert , um 16.30 werds dunkel
treffpkt 1400uhr hier
https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7735363,11.4013982,164m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (3. Dezember 2015)

des rentiert sich imma  bis morgen!


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern zwischen Erlangen und Hetzles irgendwo meine rote Jack Wolfskin Rucksackabdeckung verloren. Wenn sie jemand findet wäre es nett wenn er mir Bescheid sagt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## JulH (9. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
wer noch bis morgen früh um 8 reinschaut und das Bild gut findet, darf gerne fürs Bild des Tages abstimmen


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2015)

Bist etwa den Jubiläumsgrat mit dem Rad gefahren?


----------



## JulH (10. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich nicht! Wir fahren auf Wanderwegen und nicht auf halben Klettertouren


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2015)

werd morgen ab matt-parke a tour fohrn um 13.45 , wenn aner mitwill soll bscheid sogn, wenss pisst fohr ich ned


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr ned mit. Ich fahr morgen zum Skifahren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgen ab matt-parke a tour fohrn um 13.45 , wenn aner mitwill soll bscheid sogn, wenss pisst fohr ich ned



Schaffe´ net - aber i glaub mei Winterradl ist eh nix für die Fränkische 

Und Matterhorn ist ja B470 bei Streitberg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (10. Dezember 2015)

ja nach streitberg links der parkplatz in der kurve.

Was hast du denn für winterrad? wir haben doch noch gar keinen winter


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2015)

Hi, Julian.
Ich habe Drei Räder. Nein, kein einziges Dreirad, sondern drei Berg-Räder.
Also sechs Laufräder an drei Rahmen

Mein Winterrad ist jetzt schmutzig. Also reut's mich nicht, es wieder auszufahren. Das ist ein BMC Hardtail.

Das 301 ist sauber. Das also fahre ich jetzt nicht raus. Obwohl es das einzig richtige RAD ist.

Wann und wo willst fahren mit mir ?


----------



## 0815p (10. Dezember 2015)

um die uhrzeit scho voll


----------



## JulH (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab eigentlich den JohSch gemeint. Aber danke für die Infos

Schau ma mal, vielleicht klappts ja mal über Weihnachten. Dann darfst dei 301 aber bis dahin nimma putzen, damit du dann mit dem EINZIGST wahren Bike fahren kannst!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Dezember 2015)

JulH schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich den JohSch gemeint.



100mm ZehZeh Hardtail mit ZehZeh Reifen 
Aber wenigstens bergauf lasse da alle stehen.


----------



## scratch_a (11. Dezember 2015)

Das tust mit deinem Fully ja nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (13. Dezember 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> 100mm ZehZeh Hardtail mit ZehZeh Reifen
> Aber wenigstens bergauf lasse da alle stehen.



des geht scho, da lernst dann viel dabei)


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2015)

werd freitag um 13.30 ab mattp a runden fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## JulH (23. Dezember 2015)

Will morgen wer bei einer gemütlichen kurzen Weihnachtstour mitfahren? 
Ich hätte jetzt mal halb 11 an der Matterhornparke vorgeschlagen.


----------



## S P (23. Dezember 2015)

Was haste denn geplant?


----------



## JulH (23. Dezember 2015)

S P schrieb:


> Was haste denn geplant?



Um Streitberg die Trails abklappern, also etwa 2 - 3 Stunden


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht wär´i dabei, aber kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## JulH (23. Dezember 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Vielleicht wär´i dabei, aber kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen.



kannst mir auch einfach über whattsapp oder sms schreiben, wenn du es weißt. 015779384379
Würd mich freuen, wennst mitgehst!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Dezember 2015)

Da schauts, heutzutag´fährt man Treppen rauf, nicht mehr runter 
https://www.instagram.com/p/_lP7k1MOWy/


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2015)

Wchtig ist den Gummi vorher aufzuwärmen 

G.


----------



## JulH (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ich hab ein Video zusammen geschnitten. Dürfte aus einer unbekannten Ecke für die meisten von euch sein. Gefilmt ist alles im Umkreis von 50 Metern ) (außer der Hof am Anfang)
Vielleicht gefällts ja den ein oder anderen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. Dezember 2015)

Mein Sternchen hast Du schon


----------



## SuShu (28. Dezember 2015)

Pavillon oberhalb von Heiligenstadt und Traindorfer Wand?


----------



## JulH (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Sternchen!
@SuShu: Ja, stimmt!


----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2016)

werd freitag ne tour am matterhp fohren, so um 13.45uhr falls aner z.u.l hat soll bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Januar 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da schauts, heutzutag´fährt man Treppen rauf, nicht mehr runter
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_lP7k1MOWy/



Heutzutage überquert man Flüsse nicht über Brücken sondern man fliegt drüber 

https://www.instagram.com/p/_YWTx6MOWX/


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. Januar 2016)

http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/se...bike-freizeitsport-wald-natur-104.html#&time=


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> matterhp



satzzeichen ausgegangen?


----------



## S P (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> satzzeichen ausgegangen?


Ist doch korrekt beschrieben?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Ist doch korrekt beschrieben?



schön für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Danke!



Keine Ursache, gern geschehen, so sind wir Forchheimer halt 

Aber wenn Ihr Trial-Trail Künstler mal den Felsensteig in Gössweinstein inkl. der Holztreppen  komplett runter fahrt, gebe ich ne Brotzzeit aus


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Keine Ursache, gern geschehen, so sind wir Forchheimer halt
> 
> Aber wenn Ihr Trial-Trail Künstler mal den Felsensteig in Gössweinstein inkl. der Holztreppen  komplett runter fahrt, gebe ich ne Brotzzeit aus


da brauchst ka brotzeit ,sondern a neues gebiss


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> da brauchst ka brotzeit ,sondern a neues gebiss



Das Bike runter tragen war schon eine Herausforderung -  aber nach den Treppen ist Abfahrt echt geil!


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

is des a e-bike aufm foto, wenn ja, haben wir mal an der muschelqulle gequatscht mitnannter


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> is des a e-bike aufm foto, wenn ja, haben wir mal an der muschelqulle gequatscht mitnannter



ja genau - füße baden 

Ich fahre aber mittlerweilen wieder ohne E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wieder ohne E



Jürgen?


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ja genau - füße baden
> 
> Ich fahre aber mittlerweilen wieder ohne E


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Jürgen?



so ruft man mich 


peter metz schrieb:


>


Bist mir dann auf den Gasseldorfer Felsen davon gefahren


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

bergauf oder bergab


----------



## microbat (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> da brauchst ka brotzeit ,sondern a neues gebiss


bradwurschdwekklasmoothie in ner Schnabeltassn oder glei intravenös


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> bergauf oder bergab



in der ebene schon, an den 2 Stufen wo es über die Strasse geht nach dem trail von der muschelquelle aus warste ja glaube ich  nochmal kurz da ..., ..... ich glaube aber du bist garnicht dann weiter richtung gasseldorf gefahren ...


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> so ruft man mich



dem roland sei bruder?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> dem roland sei bruder?



Nö, hab keinen Bruder ...... aber bist du evtl. ab und zu mit dem DAV Erlangen unterwegs?
Da fährt aner aus Bamberch mit ...


----------



## rebirth (20. Januar 2016)

@Wanderbaustelle zufälle gibts.. ^^ 

ne nix DAV, kein geld und keine kondi


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> @Wanderbaustelle zufälle gibts.. ^^
> 
> ne nix DAV, kein geld und keine kondi


Geld brauchst kans, kannst a so mal mit farn, blos Kondi 

Bin scho alder Sagg 45 nix 37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (20. Januar 2016)

Für dav braucht man geld und Kondi? Oder Conti?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Conti?



Conti kannst inner Pfeiffe rauchen, unrunds Graffel mit Hubblpest  ... Kondition braucht ma bei die dav´ler scho, alle gut unterwegs, respekt ...


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> in der ebene schon, an den 2 Stufen wo es über die Strasse geht nach dem trail von der muschelquelle aus warste ja glaube ich  nochmal kurz da ..., ..... ich glaube aber du bist garnicht dann weiter richtung gasseldorf gefahren ...


jo, bin dann über hu-sta runter nach gasseldorf


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> jo, bin dann über hu-sta runter nach gasseldorf



ja drum, ich bin nauf am Felsen und dann hinten runter und dann auf der andern seiten wieder nauf richtung ebs. aber mit matterhp kann ich immer no nix anfangen


----------



## 0815p (20. Januar 2016)

is a parkplatz an der matterhornwand


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> is a parkplatz an der matterhornwand



Alles klar


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag ne tour am matterhp fohren



und gfohrn oder festgfrorn?


----------



## 0815p (22. Januar 2016)

nichs gfohren, nur gelatsch, zuviel schnee u eis wo die redsocks unterwegs worn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Januar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> zuviel schnee u eis



brauchst a fatbike- vierpunktachter dillinger mit spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (3. Februar 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein Video zusammen geschnitten. Dürfte aus einer unbekannten Ecke für die meisten von euch sein. Gefilmt ist alles im Umkreis von 50 Metern ) (außer der Hof am Anfang)
> Vielleicht gefällts ja den ein oder anderen!


Richtig schön Julian.


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Februar 2016)

Du willst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, der Pavillon läge im Umkreis von 50m von Deinem Wohnsitz....lach...
Aber tolle Bilder.


----------



## JulH (4. Februar 2016)

Danke Roland und Fritz!

Mann Fritz, wenn du es schon so genau nimmst, musst du auch genau lesen (auch die Klammern)! Und bevor du dich nochmal beschwerst, ja du hast recht, die Brücke am Ende ist in Veilbronn


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Februar 2016)

Hast Recht, die Klammer habe ich übersehen!
Altersausfallerscheinung eben.


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## S P (7. Februar 2016)

Ein g'waf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (7. Februar 2016)

Roland aufm 301? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland aufm 301? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Februar 2016)

Geil Alder, legg mich fett ....  2:23 Felsensteig Gößweinstein ..... die oberen Stufen habt ihr aber getragen oder?


----------



## Sportback513 (7. Februar 2016)

Net schlecht


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Februar 2016)

Herrlich! Roland ist zurück, mit neuem Rad und Nichts verlernt. 
Mach bitte den Warnaufkleber vom Schnellspannhebel der Gabel weg, das ist ja peinlich für deinen Berufsstand.


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2016)

ja, verlernt hat er nix, nedmol des blöde gwaf


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

Ja, es ist soweit! Die Saison 2016 hat begonnen. Schee wars wieder, Sebbi des is ka Gwaaf sondern Experten Talk. Das wird nicht jeder verstehen können. Schönes Treppen Video, wie immer wenn es von uns ist.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland aufm 301? Hab ich was verpasst?


Ja, ich denke schon.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Herrlich! Roland ist zurück, mit neuem Rad und Nichts verlernt.
> Mach bitte den Warnaufkleber vom Schnellspannhebel der Gabel weg, das ist ja peinlich für deinen Berufsstand.


Habe zum Peter schon gesagt, der bleibt dran bis er abfällt.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke schon.



Aber fürs Fichtelgebirge hast dein 601 schon aufgehoben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (7. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke schon.


Das ging ja schnell. Das letzte mal als mer uns gsehn ham war noch kein Bedarf zu spüren


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber fürs Fichtelgebirge hast dein 601 schon aufgehoben
> 
> G.



Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind noch da, mal sehen, jetzt geht erst mal das Nicolai.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell. Das letzte mal als mer uns gsehn ham war noch kein Bedarf zu spüren


War die erste Tour mit dem Ding. Das war wieder eine meiner sehr lange geplanten, und sehr gut überlegten Planungen fürs neue Jahr, ich wusste früh noch nicht das ich Nachmittags kaufe.


----------



## S P (7. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, es ist soweit! Die Saison 2016 hat begonnen. Schee wars wieder, Sebbi des is ka Gwaaf sondern Experten Talk. Das wird nicht jeder verstehen können. Schönes Treppen Video, wie immer wenn es von uns ist.



Ja okay. Dann bin ich raus.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War die erste Tour mit dem Ding. Das war wieder eine meiner sehr lange geplanten, und sehr gut überlegten Planungen fürs neue Jahr, ich wusste früh noch nicht das ich Nachmittags kaufe.



Naja, besser als wenn du´s Nachmittag nimmer gewußt hättest das du es früh gekauft hast. Dann hättest wahrscheinlich noch einen Ausnüchterungstag auch noch gebraucht 

G.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Februar 2016)

Hob etz und wen gehört der Hund? Roland?


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War die erste Tour mit dem Ding. Das war wieder eine meiner sehr lange geplanten, und sehr gut überlegten Planungen fürs neue Jahr, ich wusste früh noch nicht das ich Nachmittags kaufe.


Das 301 hast ja eigentlich schon gekannt, dachte damals warst du nicht so zufrieden. Für die Fränkische fand ich mein 301er immer super. Steil bergauf und technisch bergab konnte es sehr gut.


----------



## 0815p (7. Februar 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hob etz und wen gehört der Hund? Roland?


des war den roland sei faschingskostüm


----------



## RolandMC (7. Februar 2016)

Ja als Größe S das ist M. Mal sehen Wies wird.

@ JoHSch der Kampfhund gehörte einem Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (7. Februar 2016)

Top, der Roland fährt wieder


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Geil Alder, legg mich fett ....  2:23 Felsensteig Gößweinstein ..... die oberen Stufen habt ihr aber getragen oder?


Ich kenne keinen, der die fahren bzw. bremsen könnte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen, der die fahren bzw. bremsen könnte.



Die Holztreppen habe ich und ein Bekannter komplett runter getragen, auch die letzte die Ihr gefahren seid. Ich kann mir das auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das man die Holztreppen im oberen Abschnitt fahren kann, das runter tragen der 23kg Bikes war schon ein riesen Akt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20150101161815qesnalvx4g-jpg.455037/

Die letzte die Ihr gefahren seid, echt geil, ich glaube nicht das ich mich die mit meinem motorlosen Enduro runter fahren trauen würde. Selbst die ist noch verdammt steil.

Den Rest bin ich mit nem E-Bike und 120mm Federweg auch schon gefahren .... war zwar stellenweise etwas ungemütlich aber es ging, Hinterrad versetzen bekomme ich mit dem Drecksding aber halt überhaupt nicht gebacken 

Aber die Sache mit dem E hat sich für mich eh erledigt, fahre wieder ohne.

Wie sieht es mit der Treppe an der Burg Rabenstein aus, ist die fahrbar?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2016)

[/QUOTE]Wie sieht es mit der Treppe an der Burg Rabenstein aus, ist die fahrbar? [/QUOTE]

Um die Burgen rum ist eigentlich alles fahrbar, also ja.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2016)

23 kg ? MX ohne Motor?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 23 kg ? MX ohne Motor?



http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,,22680,detail.html

Habe aber die Gabel auf 120mm getravelt, andere Felgen verbaut und Maxxis Ardent Bereifung, naja und ne RS Reverb Sattelstütze.

Habe imo ein LiteVille, das ist ohne Motor - ein YT Capra kommt noch demnächst dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (9. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,,22680,detail.html



*RENTNERFAHRZEUG*


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> *RENTNERFAHRZEUG*



War nach längerer Abstinenz und Reha Aufenthalt erst mal besser als gar kein Fahrrad fahren






Alles immer eine Frage der Betrachtungsweise 
Aber so ein E-Bike ist halt keine Dauerlösung für mich, daher dieses Jahr wieder vermehrt ohne E unterwegs.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Februar 2016)

Da tust Du wohl daran....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2016)

Egal, das war 2013, jetzt schreiben wir 2016 und es geht schrittweise langsam aufwärts


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2016)

Oje, alles Gute!


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2016)

martina u ich werdn morgn rabenecktour machn um 10.30uhr beh-m startpkt
wenn jemand mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2016)

Rabeneck so ein Dreck. Nach unserer Wahnsinnstour heut muss ich erst mal sehen wie es dem Popo morgen geht.
Wäre aber genau richtig, viele glatte Wurzeln.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2016)

@Wanderbaustelle um 1030 hast net zufällig zeit?


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (12. Februar 2016)

jo, do hob i Zeit.


----------



## rebirth (12. Februar 2016)

@RolandMC fährst mit deim cc gurkn? 

@HTWolfi fährst auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Februar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> @HTWolfi fährst auch mit?


Ne, wird nichts bei mir.
Euch viel Spaß und mach mal in einem unbemerkten Augenblick den Aufkleber von Rolands Schnellspanner ab.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Februar 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBtpThaMOX9/


Und, wie ists/wars? Gescheit frisch? Ich hab mein ersten Tubeless-Aufbau noch nicht traut & frieren tuh ich ah net gern


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2016)

war super, teils gfroren und zum schluss bergauf dann voll der lamadreck so das sichs stevis lufräder nemmer gedreht ham, haben aber nur die kurze tour mit 800hm gmacht und stev hats voll durchzogen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)

gschifft hads ned?
In Forchheim hadds gniesseld seid früh um zehn

bei dem wedder wolld nedmal der zeckenteppich gassi gehn ...


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (13. Februar 2016)

War nur beim stehen bissl kalt, ansonsten sehr warm  so viel Treppen auf einmal is für mich neu. War jedenfalls top.


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (13. Februar 2016)

Keinen Tropfen abbekommen, erst wo wir fertig waren hats genieselt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)

wenn ich nächste bzw. spätenstens in 2 Wochen meine Knieorthese bekommen habe, fahre ich auch mal mit .... 
fühle mich imo noch etwas wackelig auf dem rechten Bein.


----------



## DHE22 (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wenn ich nächste bzw. spätenstens in 2 Wochen meine Knieorthese bekommen habe, fahre ich auch mal mit ....
> fühle mich imo noch etwas wackelig auf dem rechten Bein.


Mit welchem Bike?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)

YT Wicked oder LiteVille ... entscheide ich dann spontan.
Und NEIN, nicht elektrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHE22 (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> YT Wicked oder LiteVille ... entscheide ich dann spontan.
> Und NEIN, nicht elektrisch


und du meinst als untrainierter Ex-Pedelecfahrer kommst du hinterher


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2016)

DHE22 schrieb:


> und du meinst als untrainierter Ex-Pedelecfahrer kommst du hinterher


Wie gehts so deinem Arm?


----------



## DHE22 (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie gehts so deinem Arm?


???


----------



## rebirth (13. Februar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> stev hats voll durchzogen



aber aufm zahnfleisch... ^^


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> aber aufm zahnfleisch... ^^


aber ned gejammert und ned aufgegebn, und des zählt


----------



## DHE22 (13. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie gehts so deinem Arm?


Hast du jetzt irgendwas geschrieben, um dir die Peinlichkeit einer echten Antwort zu sparen netter Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (15. Februar 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2016)

Von mir auch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2016)

weiß zwar nicht wer hat, aber dem schliesse ich mich mal an

Alles Gute zum Schlüpftag!


----------



## Schoschi (16. Februar 2016)

Ja danke!! Ich war aber nicht gemeint!!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ja danke!! Ich war aber nicht gemeint!!


Schoschi alter Freund aus vergangenen Tagen, wie siehts heuer aus, der Jörg wartet bestimmt schon auf uns!!!!!!


----------



## rebirth (22. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schoschi alter Freund aus vergangenen Tagen, wie siehts heuer aus, der Jörg wartet bestimmt schon auf uns!!!!!!


Na hauptsach auf euch.. pfffff


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2016)

Auf wen sonst


----------



## Schoschi (25. Februar 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schoschi alter Freund aus vergangenen Tagen, wie siehts heuer aus, der Jörg wartet bestimmt schon auf uns!!!!!!


Tja Roland alter Freund aus meiner Jugend! Dieses Jahr wie jedes Jahr, aber heuer wird die Hütte fertig und dann kann ich mich wieder um die wichtigen Dinge im Leben kümmern ggg
Aber ein paar kleine Ründchen sollt ma schon mal wieder drehen.........


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2016)

Sonst rostet dei Pinguingetriebe nu ei.


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2016)

martina u ich werdn morgn klum u prüllsb-tour fohren um 10.30uhr ab pottnstaner parke, wenn aner mitkommt , bscheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuh_Rainer (26. Februar 2016)

jaaaa, ich will mit   is des die Parke an der Sommerrodelbahn?


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2016)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Po...s0x47a1eadc7cf40965:0x41db728f061dc30!6m1!1e1


fürs navie
49.773417, 11.401579


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2016)

ist mir imo noch zu viel, bin ich ja schon platt wenn ich pottensta ankomm von FO Burk aus, muss dann ja wieder zurück auch .....




 

viel spass denen die fahren!


----------



## DHE22 (27. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ist mir imo noch zu viel, bin ich ja schon platt wenn ich pottensta ankomm von FO Burk aus, muss dann ja wieder zurück auch .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 467280
> 
> viel spass denen die fahren!


Das Bike ins Auto und entspannt ankommen? Gibt es eigentlich Fotos von deinem neuen MTB ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2016)

DHE22 schrieb:


> Das Bike ins Auto und entspannt ankommen?



wird schwierig 

Wenn ich fahre, dann beginnen die Touren in die Fränkische in der Regel vor meiner Haustüre und dort enden sie auch. Alternativ fahre ich auch mal wo anders mit der S-Bahn hin ( Nbg., Hersbrucker Schweiz, Bamberg, etc.)


----------



## Achtzig (28. Februar 2016)

Allmächt, schon wieder ein Unfall?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Februar 2016)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Allmächt, schon wieder ein Unfall?



[OT]
Nein, ich wollte wieder ein Auto mit Flügeltüren 
Eigentl. wollte ich ja einen Smart Roadster Coupe mit LSD-Flügeltüren aber leider sind die sehr rar gesät.
[OT Off]


----------



## DHE22 (28. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> [OT]
> Nein, ich wollte wieder ein Auto mit Flügeltüren
> Eigentl. wollte ich ja einen Smart Roadster Coupe mit LSD-Flügeltüren aber leider sind die sehr rar gesät.
> [OT Off]


und wo sind Bilder vom Bike?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Februar 2016)

schön wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (29. Februar 2016)

Mega geil gemacht das Video. A bissla fränggische Gulduuur:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Februar 2016)

Singen sollte er aber besser sein lassen, denn aus einer Krähe wird einfach kein Singvogel


----------



## RolandMC (29. Februar 2016)

a schöna Film vo da frängischn.


----------



## JulH (29. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Singen sollte er aber besser sein lassen, denn aus einer Krähe wird einfach kein Singvogel



Das war auch fräankische Kultur - erstmal meckern


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Februar 2016)

Der Mäc Härder erklärt des mit dem fränkischen wie des so ist, des is nämlich garned so einfach ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Das war auch fräankische Kultur - erstmal meckern



Des Lichterfest vo Poddnsta hamms vergessn in dem Berichdd is mer nu aufgfalln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (1. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Des Lichterfest vo Poddnsta hamms vergessn in dem Berichdd is mer nu aufgfalln



Ja da hast recht, was könnern die überhaupt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Ja da hast recht, was könnern die überhaupt?



Subba Filmla, aber des Lichdafest des vermiss i fei scho anweng.
Aber naja die ham ja a 2 Jährla brauchd bis des Filmla auf Yutube hochgladn hamm, wahrscheinli solang den hochladn Buddon gsucht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. März 2016)

geht dieses WE irgendwas?
Sonntag hätte ich Zeit wenns nicht regnet oder schneid


----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (6. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> geht dieses WE irgendwas?
> Sonntag hätte ich Zeit wenns nicht regnet oder schneid


Es regnet.


----------



## lowfat (6. März 2016)

Schlimme Musik, schönes Video. Die Jungs haben auch bei den outtakes Spaß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es regnet.



Bin trotzdem gefahren heute morgen um 8:15 los, habe es bis nach Bayreuth hoch geschafft über Aufsess, Hollfeld ....
Bin dann mit dem Zug über Nürnberg wieder zurück gefahren.


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2016)

Mitm Gelände-Rad? Respekt!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mitm Gelände-Rad? Respekt!



Ja mit dem LiteVille, ich wollte garnicht so weit fahren, habe mich dann aber verfranzt und kam in Volsbach raus. Da lag es dann Nahe über Glashütten und ab dort am Radweg nach Bayreuth zu fahren.

Die Strafe habe ich gestern bekommen, entzundene Stellen am Ober und Unterschenkel von der Orthese.
Fazit, mit dem Ding kann man fahren, aber ich glaube ich sehe mich mal noch nach einer Sportbandage um.

Vielleicht hat ja wer ne Empfehlung .... brauch halt was mit Seitenhalt.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. März 2016)

Was für ein LV hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. März 2016)

301 MK3 - ich habe nur nen gebrauchten Rahmen damals gekauft und den Rest selber aufgebaut.
Sollte ursprünglich ein Vixax Assist rein, habe das aber verworfen und mich für Biken ohne Motor entschieden.

Die Entscheidung war die richtige, auch wenn ich gelegentlich ums schieben bergauf nicht drumrum kommen werde.
Das ist nun mal so und irgendwann, vorraussichtlich 2019 werden die Nägel etc. aus dem rechten Bein entfernt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. März 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2016)

Heute mal wieder eine unserer früheren tratitionellen Touren gemacht.
4 Stunden insgesamt unterwegs, 7,42 KM gefahren, ca. 450 HM, geradelte Zeit 1,00 Std.
Dabei waren der A1 und der CCJulian.


----------



## microbat (13. März 2016)

Einmal Kneipe und zurück?


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2016)

So ähnlich,


----------



## xTr3Me (13. März 2016)

Guter HM-Schnitt bei den Kilometern


----------



## RolandMC (13. März 2016)

da sind auch die getragenen dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2016)

wahrscheinllich eine Stelle immer wieder hochgetragen bis sie perfekt geklappt hat


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine unserer früheren tratitionellen Touren gemacht.
> 4 Stunden insgesamt unterwegs, 7,42 KM gefahren, ca. 450 HM, geradelte Zeit 1,00 Std.
> Dabei waren der A1 und der CCJulian.



Roland, das hätte sogar ich geschaft  da kann ich ja mal bei euch mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. März 2016)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Roland, das hätte sogar ich geschaft  da kann ich ja mal bei euch mitfahren


bist herzlich eingeladen ,wir ham  schneefreie u trockne trails


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2016)

Das fänd ich super, nur den Peter können wir nicht mitnehmen, da der nicht in unser Konditionskonzept passt.
Ich sorge dafür das es lustig nicht stressig wird.


----------



## 0815p (16. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das fänd ich super, nur den Peter können wir nicht mitnehmen, da der nicht in unser Konditionskonzept passt.
> Ich sorge dafür das es lustig nicht stressig wird.


du hirsch findst ja nedmol die trails


----------



## RolandMC (16. März 2016)

Dann nimm ich den Breyer mit, der kennt sich aus und ist bergauf trotzdem eine Pfeife.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das fänd ich super, nur den Peter können wir nicht mitnehmen, da der nicht in unser Konditionskonzept passt.
> Ich sorge dafür das es lustig nicht stressig wird.



..vieleicht mal nach Ostern? muß mal die Termine mit der Familie klären?!
schade das Peter nicht Fit genug ist


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2016)

Hab heute leider für meine Aussagen bzw. Peter bluten müssen. Ich war fix und fertig, dem Peter war nicht mal noch warm. Ich hab geschwitzt wie sau und er war trocken wie ein Sandsturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab heute leider für meine Aussagen bzw. Peter bluten müssen. Ich war fix und fertig, dem Peter war nicht mal noch warm. Ich hab geschwitzt wie sau und er war trocken wie ein Sandsturm.


 aber gschaft hast es, und lustig wars ah,


----------



## RolandMC (19. März 2016)

Ich werd Sonntag mal eine Pottenstein Runde drehen 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Kläranlage.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2016)

Irgendwer von euch Lust mal eine Enduro Tour unter Tage zu machen?
http://mtb-zeit.de/mtb-touren-special-enduro-unter-tage/


----------



## microbat (21. März 2016)

Nee


----------



## 0815p (22. März 2016)

red, alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2016)

Dankscheeeeeee


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2016)

sag bloß du hast einen Tag nach mir Geburtstag. Roland alles Gute!


----------



## S P (22. März 2016)

Hatte er doch letztes Jahr auch schon  
Alles Gute Roland!


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2016)

reini/roland alles gute


----------



## 0815p (22. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast einen Tag nach mir Geburtstag. Roland alles Gute!


nachträglich alle gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast einen Tag nach mir Geburtstag. Roland alles Gute!


Das muss eine sehr gute Woche sein, wenn zwei Kapazitäten wie wir, nacheinander feiern.


S P schrieb:


> Hatte er doch letztes Jahr auch schon
> Alles Gute Roland!


Danke schön Sebbi, das auch du an mich gedacht hast.


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> reini/roland alles gute


Thank you!!


----------



## derwaaal (22. März 2016)

Glückwunsch an Euch beide!


----------



## microbat (22. März 2016)

Reini & Roland


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2016)

Danke euch. 
@RolandMC 
Aber hallo was für eine Woche!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. März 2016)

alle die haben oder hatten die tage alles gute zum schlüpftag


----------



## HTWolfi (22. März 2016)

Alles Gute auch von mir, ihr _Jungspunde_.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> alle die haben oder hatten die tage alles gute zum schlüpftag


Danke


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2016)

An alle, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Danke


Nachträglich, die besten Wünsche aus dem Herzen der fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2016)

Grad du müsstest es ja wissen  danke


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. März 2016)

Wer von euch war heute um ca. halb 12 mit nem YT Wicked in EBS unterwegs?
Glückwunsch dem jenigen das er nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## RolandMC (24. März 2016)

Yt fährt keiner von uns.


----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2016)

Vielleicht der Johannes, oder hat der schon keins mehr?


----------



## rebirth (25. März 2016)

Der hat doch a ion16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (25. März 2016)

Stimmt. Seit Anfang letzte Saison 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. März 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Yt fährt keiner von uns.



Das kann ich ändern, habe noch ein Wicked Comp


----------



## Schoschi (27. März 2016)

Noch keine Reifenspuren drauf! Wär doch ein Kandidat fürn Brotzeittrail 2016!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476972 Noch keine Reifenspuren drauf! Wär doch ein Kandidat fürn ......



Wie, übern Baumstamm drüber?
bist Du Lebensmüde?


----------



## Schoschi (28. März 2016)

Naja. Oben gibts sogar ne gute Startposition. Kenn schon den ein oder anderen dens wohl jucken würde drüber zu fahren. Der ders aufs erste mal rockt kriegt die Brotzeit!!! 
Ich würd auch die Kamera halten...


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naja. Oben gibts sogar ne gute Startposition. Kenn schon den ein oder anderen dens wohl jucken würde drüber zu fahren. Der ders aufs erste mal rockt kriegt die Brotzeit!!!
> Ich würd auch die Kamera halten...


Ich bin schon drüber, aber zu fuss


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon drüber, aber zu fuss



Na dann...zu Fuß ist es doch für dich schwieriger als mit Rad? 
Bitte macht ein Video davon, nicht nur Bilder


----------



## Schoschi (28. März 2016)

Das wär doch was fürn Dampfsti...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. März 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich würd auch die Kamera halten...



Ich würde ne 360° Cam dafür zu verfügung stellen, sagt bescheid wenns soweit ist


----------



## JulH (29. März 2016)

Will morgen oder am Donnerstag gegen Abend wer bei einer Runde mitfahren?

A Bressagg wärs scho wert es zu probiern solang der Stamm noch auf Absprunghöhe ist und ma sich ned alle Knochen bricht wenns ned klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (29. März 2016)

neben dem Häusla is schon hoch ...


----------



## 0815p (29. März 2016)

mir wers zu hoch


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2016)

Fallen will gelernt sein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. März 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> mir wers zu hoch



hast keine Kumpels bei der FFW die dir ein Sprungkissen ausleihen zum drunter legen?


http://www.vetter.de/vetter_emergency/Rettungsprodukte/Sprungkissen/Sprungkissen+SP+60.html


----------



## Schoschi (29. März 2016)

Gute 2meter Absprunghöhe maximal denk ich. Schön geschmeidig ins Laub


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. März 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Gute 2meter Absprunghöhe maximal denk ich. Schön geschmeidig ins Laub



Da darfst dann aber noch ein bisschen Laub sammeln das es geschmeidig wird beim Aufprall 
Hammersbach beim Mäusgraben in dem Hohlweg runterwärts da liegt genug


----------



## RolandMC (29. März 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Will morgen oder am Donnerstag gegen Abend wer bei einer Runde mitfahren?
> 
> A Bressagg wärs scho wert es zu probiern solang der Stamm noch auf Absprunghöhe ist und ma sich ned alle Knochen bricht wenns ned klappt.


Was ist denn gegen Abend? Das Wetter sollte passen.


----------



## Schoschi (29. März 2016)

Drecksspätschicht!


----------



## JulH (30. März 2016)

Heut kannst vergessen bei dem Regen.
Morgen könnt ich evtl. Ist aber noch ned ganz sicher und Schauer hats auch gemeldet. Ich schreib einfach morgen mittag noch mal rein. So halb fünf wär gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. März 2016)

habe vor demnächst mal die Strecke Blankenstein bis Forchheim am Frankenweg zu fahren. Bei den Recherchen viel mir folgendes ins Auge, auf dem Weg von Naila nach Schmölz.










Quelle: http://www.rudihanisch.de/page 4.051 Frankenweg 2012.htm

Wäre diese Treppe nicht was für euren Brozeittrail?


----------



## lowfat (31. März 2016)

Erst die Serpentinen sind das Salz in der Treppensuppe


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2016)

Ich glaub, er meint das Gelända


----------



## Achtzig (1. April 2016)

Oder hoch?


----------



## S P (1. April 2016)

Viel zu gefährlich! Da kann man ja über den Lenker gehen.


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2016)

@FrankoniaTrails bist Du schon in die Detailplanung gegangen?
der Wanderweg ist von Nord nach Süd angegeben.
Kann man da wohl auch von Gräfenberg Richtung Norden starten, oder würde man dann alle interessanten Stellen bergauf schieben und Schotterpiste runterfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails bist Du schon in die Detailplanung gegangen?
> der Wanderweg ist von Nord nach Süd angegeben.
> Kann man da wohl auch von Gräfenberg Richtung Norden starten, oder würde man dann alle interessanten Stellen bergauf schieben und Schotterpiste runterfahren?



Ich bin noch dabei ....
es erscheint mir aber sinnvoller nach Thüringen mit dem Zug zu fahren und dann von Blankenstein aus zu starten. Von Forchheim aus fährt man ja ständig bergaufwärts.
Der Abschnitt des Frankenwegs von Gräfenberg aus bzw. aus meiner Region ( Hohes Kreuz ) fahre ich immer auf dem Rückweg nach Forchheim. Dieser Abschnitt macht in Richtung Forchheim meiner Ansicht nach mehr Sinn & Spass. Ausser man trägt gerne  sein Bike Treppen rauf oder ist nur darauf aus Höhenmeter zu fahren.

Blankenstein - Höhe: 450 m ü. NHN
Naila - Höhe: 512 m ü. NHN
Marktrodach - Höhe: 340 m ü. NHN
Kronach - Höhe: 318 m ü. NHN
Kulmbach - Höhe: 304 m ü. NHN

u.s.w. ...


Ich starte halt meistens entweder in Pretzfeld oder in EBS und fahre rechts der Wiesent fort und links der Wiesent wieder heimwärts


----------



## julian87 (1. April 2016)

Der Roland und ich starten Morgen um 11:00 in Ebermannstadt am Schwimmbad zu einem Ründchen. Falls einer mit will einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> habe vor demnächst mal die Strecke Blankenstein bis Forchheim am Frankenweg zu fahren. Bei den Recherchen viel mir folgendes ins Auge, auf dem Weg von Naila nach Schmölz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 478531
> 
> ...


Schöne lange Treppe aber a bisserl einfach. Wie Lowfat sagt es fehlen die Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Drecksspätschicht!


Hey Schoschi, du schreibst recht viel! Bist im MTB Fieber, wäre mal wieder Zeit nach all den Jahren.
Welche Ausrede gilt heuer für die Schweiz.


----------



## Schoschi (3. April 2016)

Geb auf jedenfall mal den Termin durch sobald der bekannt ist. Hoffe dass bis zum Sommer die Baustelle fertig ist. Muss noch eine Fassade verschiefern und nen Balkon bauen. Kannst gern mal helfen beim nageln. Batsch mer eins zwei dazu.
Zwischendurch hock ich mich schon mal aufm Bock damit das Öl nicht verklebt. Könnten mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Musst mich mal in euren Verteiler aufnehmen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. April 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Muss noch eine Fassade verschiefern



Welche Deckart?
Kenne mich da ein bisschen aus, habe mal ne Zeitlang bei einem meiner Onkels ausgeholfen, der hat ne Dachdeckerei.
Aufjedenfall haste da noch was vor Dir, je nachdem wieviel Du zu verschiefern hast


----------



## Schoschi (3. April 2016)

Quaderdeckung. Kein echtes Schiefer. Vorhandenes wird quasi ausgetauscht. Einfach zu machen aber alleine brauchst halt ewig.......


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2016)

Ach Schoschi, dann wirds wieder nichts mit Davos!!!!
War heute mal ein bischen CCen, 3 Rennradfahrer keiner konnte meinen Gruss erwiedern.
Einer schaute auf seine Gangschaltung, einer hat mich angesehen und einer schaute einfach gerade aus. Ich hatte alle drei gegrüsst. Super
Am St. Moritz 3 Mtb`ler in einer Gruppe gegrüsst, alles gut.


----------



## Sportback513 (3. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ach Schoschi, dann wirds wieder nichts mit Davos!!!!
> War heute mal ein bischen CCen, 3 Rennradfahrer keiner konnte meinen Gruss erwiedern.
> Einer schaute auf seine Gangschaltung, einer hat mich angesehen und einer schaute einfach gerade aus. Ich hatte alle drei gegrüsst. Super
> Am St. Moritz 3 Mtb`ler in einer Gruppe gegrüsst, alles gut.



Hey Roland,bei der Gruppe (Mtb'ler) war ich auch dabei!
Wir haben noch gestaunt wie lässig du die Treppe runter bist
Ich glaub du musst uns mal ein bißchen Fahrtechnik beibringen


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2016)

Kein Problem, bin immer froh nette Leute kennenzulernen.
Kenne die Stelle in deinem Benutzerbild, die ist nicht einfach. Also ist deine Fahrtechnik eh schon top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2016)




----------



## 0815p (4. April 2016)




----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2016)

jetzt musst aber Deine Signatur anpassen: trialtourer


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>


So hübsch warst noch nie


----------



## RolandMC (4. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>


wo issn des? Adelsorfer Weiher.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>



zu lange in der Sonne gelegen auf Malle?


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2016)

@johannes war eine schöne Tour heute. Viel kann ich dir leider nicht beibringen, da du das meiste eh bald besser kannst als ich.

Sauber gfoan.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2016)

Wollt heut abend noch recht spät losfohrn aber etz is mei Bremse hinüber - glaub der Geber hat sich verabschiedet/ist gebrochen.


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wollt heut abend noch recht spät losfohrn aber etz is mei Bremse hinüber - glaub der Geber hat sich verabschiedet/ist gebrochen.


Mhh, neu oder reparieren. Aber keine Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mhh, neu oder reparieren. Aber keine Magura.


Hab noch nen Anbieter gefunden, der den alten BLM988 anbietet. Habe mal angefragt ob es die Version mit I-Spec-A oder -B ist. Zum Glück bringt Shimano ständig neue "Standards" raus, damit die Teile jedes Jahr aufs neue nicht untereinander Kompatibel sind. Mittlerweile Gibts ja schon I-Spec-II .. 

Aber wieso keine Magura? Hätte mir, falls alle Stricke reißen, die MT7 gegönnt.


----------



## Sportback513 (5. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @johannes war eine schöne Tour heute. Viel kann ich dir leider nicht beibringen, da du das meiste eh bald besser kannst als ich.
> 
> Sauber gfoan.



Danke Roland!
Hat subba viel Spaß gmacht
Fahrtechnisch ist bei mir schon noch viel Luft nach oben,
aber bei so nem guten Lehrer wie dir,werd des scho noch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Anbieter gefunden, der den alten BLM988 anbietet.



die haben noch mehr anbieter, je nach dem was du brauchst, als auch komplett.
z.b. brügelmann oder bike-discount

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xtr-trail-br-m985-bl-m988-b-scheibenbremse-vorne-87645

oder Einzelteile, je nachdem was defekt ist
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Bremshebel-fuer-Bremsgriff-BLM988--24098.html


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Anbieter gefunden, der den alten BLM988 anbietet. Habe mal angefragt ob es die Version mit I-Spec-A oder -B ist. Zum Glück bringt Shimano ständig neue "Standards" raus, damit die Teile jedes Jahr aufs neue nicht untereinander Kompatibel sind. Mittlerweile Gibts ja schon I-Spec-II ..
> 
> Aber wieso keine Magura? Hätte mir, falls alle Stricke reißen, die MT7 gegönnt.


Dann passen die Beläge untereinander nicht mehr. Du hast schon mal von Magura gesprochen.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> die haben noch mehr anbieter, je nach dem was du brauchst, als auch komplett.
> z.b. brügelmann oder bike-discount
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xtr-trail-br-m985-bl-m988-b-scheibenbremse-vorne-87645
> ...



Aber es gibt keinen kompletten Bremsgriff (BL-M988). Finde nur einen Anbieter und da ist unklar, ob es ein 2012er mit I-Spec-A oder 2013er mit I-Spec-B ist. Irgendwas am Geber ist da kaputt und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu reparieren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aber es gibt keinen kompletten Bremsgriff (BL-M988).



http://www.kurbelix.de/products/Fah...ampaign=2013&gclid=CIrLrru7-ssCFUefGwodCogC8A

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=COi88fm7-ssCFUQcGwodNGQBCw

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--24098.html?gclid=CISz1pC8-ssCFQ0SGwodfh8I2A

oder willst du das ganze ding komplett?  wenn ja für A oder B?
Also parktisch BL-M988-B oder  BL-M988-A ?







edit - nicht verfügbar bei Brügelmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2016)

Ich meine die ganze Einheit in dem von dir gezeigten Bild - habe es mittlerweile in Österreich gefunden in passender Variante. Hoffentlich kommt das Teil noch diese Woche an


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2016)

Okay, Daumen drück


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2016)

Werd am Samstag um 11.00 Uhr ab Tüchersfeld eine Tour starten.
Wenn es regnet dann nicht. Sollte aber erst abends einige Tropfen machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2016)

Mein Bremsgriff hat sich heute mit DPD auf den Weg gemacht. Mal sehen wann er kommt..


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. April 2016)

Da lass i leider Fußball spielen


----------



## RolandMC (8. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mein Bremsgriff hat sich heute mit DPD auf den Weg gemacht. Mal sehen wann er kommt..


Wenn er von den Schluchtis kommt,
 wirds nichts werden.


----------



## Eraserhead-de (8. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd am Samstag um 11.00 Uhr ab Tüchersfeld eine Tour starten.
> Wenn es regnet dann nicht. Sollte aber erst abends einige Tropfen machen.


Moin  Roland, sind ja gerade frisch vom Trailtrainingslager und werden Dir morgen a weng Gesellschaft leisten und evtl. den einen oder anderen Tipp geben ;-)


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2016)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Moin  Roland, sind ja gerade frisch vom Trailtrainingslager und werden Dir morgen a weng Gesellschaft leisten und evtl. den einen oder anderen Tipp geben ;-)


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2016)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> Moin  Roland, sind ja gerade frisch vom Trailtrainingslager und werden Dir morgen a weng Gesellschaft leisten und evtl. den einen oder anderen Tipp geben ;-)



Super
Hoffentlich seit Ihr von meinen konditionellen Leistung  nicht zu sehr Entäuscht 
Tipps kann ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2016)

Top Tour mal wieder die "alten" Trails gefahren. Richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. April 2016)

was seids dern gfohrn


----------



## RolandMC (9. April 2016)

Pferdeloch, Friedhof, Marientaltrail, Kreuz zur Bergwachthüttn, Treppen runter, 601er, Ziegentrail, Bärenschlucht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. April 2016)

seit


RolandMC schrieb:


> Pferdeloch, Friedhof, Marientaltrail, Kreuz zur Bergwachthüttn, Treppen runter, 601er, Ziegentrail, Bärenschlucht.



bist ja ganz schön rum gekommen, Kuhloch hast vergessen, dann hättest schreiben können, von einem Loch zum anderen


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> seit



Apropos loch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. April 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Apropos loch



"seit" was?
kann dir jetzt nicht so ganz folgen


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

"seid" hat er schreiben wollen...das ist die Fränkische Tragödie mit dem hadden und weichen d....


----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Seitla


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne einmal bei euch mitfahren. Habe in der Garage unter Rheumadecken und Bettpfannen ein Mountainbike gefunden.
Irgend so ein Noname Ding .. Alutech oder so.... bestimmt so ein Baumarktesel. Na ja wird schon taugen für den Anfang.
Meine erste Testfahrt klappte auch ganz gut. Nur nach ca. 5 Kilometern ging das Treten plötzlich extreme schwer. egal in welchen Gang ich geschaltet habe... eine Qual. Kann mir da einer einenTipp geben? Kenne mcih mit den Schaltungen nicht so gut aus.
Ach ja am Berg kam dann auch noch hoher Puls und Schnappatmung dazu. An was kann das liegen?.
Würde mich freuen etwas zu hören...


----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2016)

Ich kann dich etwas beruhigen, es liegt nicht an dir. 

Mit jeder neuen »Innovation« (27,5", Plus Reifen, Boost, 1x12, Metric-Dämpfer, …) die die Bikeindustrie auf den Markt bringt, fahren alle alten Räder merklich schlechter. Spätestens mit dem nächsten neuen Standard, ist dein Rad völlig unfahrbar.

Schau mal in den News-Bereich, dort werden ständig aktuelle Bikes zum Schnäppchenpreis vorgestellt. Für 6.000€ hast du dann ein Rad, dass die aktuelle Saison fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. April 2016)

Ich dachte, das soll so ...


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich kann dich etwas beruhigen, es liegt nicht an dir.
> 
> Mit jeder neuen »Innovation« (27,5", Plus Reifen, Boost, 1x12, Metric-Dämpfer, …) die die Bikeindustrie auf den Markt bringt, fahren alle alten Räder merklich schlechter. Spätestens mit dem nächsten neuen Standard, ist dein Rad völlig unfahrbar.
> 
> Schau mal in den News-Bereich, dort werden ständig aktuelle Bikes zum Schnäppchenpreis vorgestellt. Für 6.000€ hast du dann ein Rad, dass die aktuelle Saison fahrbar ist.


Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es nicht an mir liegen kann. Hättest Psychiater warden sollen Wolfi!


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde gerne einmal bei euch mitfahren. Habe in der Garage unter Rheumadecken und Bettpfannen ein Mountainbike gefunden.
> Irgend so ein Noname Ding .. Alutech oder so.... bestimmt so ein Baumarktesel. Na ja wird schon taugen für den Anfang.
> Meine erste Testfahrt klappte auch ganz gut. Nur nach ca. 5 Kilometern ging das Treten plötzlich extreme schwer. egal in welchen Gang ich geschaltet habe... eine Qual. Kann mir da einer einenTipp geben? Kenne mcih mit den Schaltungen nicht so gut aus.
> ...


Ich möchte nicht das du gleich bei uns mitfährst, da du konditionell und fahrtechnisch am Anfang stehst, sind unsere Touren für dich leider zu gefährlich. Übe doch mal ein wenig auf Parkplätzen oder am Kanal, damit du ein Gefühl fürs Bike bekommst.
Solltest du in 10-20 Jahren soweit sein, kannst du gerne dabei sein.
Ich hoffe dir mit diesem Post geholfen zu haben.


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder Corinna !


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2016)

Du könntest dir wenigstens ne breite Felge vorne leisten, das des 29er Zeug net gar so schlimm rüberkommt   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2016)

Ka Geld füa so a braads Ding.
Als Ich mir dieses Laufrad kaufte wusste ich noch nicht mal das es 40er Felgen von diesem Hersteller gibt.
Aber die 30er ist auch O.K.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht das du gleich bei uns mitfährst, da du konditionell und fahrtechnisch am Anfang stehst, sind unsere Touren für dich leider zu gefährlich. Übe doch mal ein wenig auf Parkplätzen oder am Kanal, damit du ein Gefühl fürs Bike bekommst.
> Solltest du in 10-20 Jahren soweit sein, kannst du gerne dabei sein.
> Ich hoffe dir mit diesem Post geholfen zu haben.


Wenn bei euch alle so unsymphatisch und arrogant sind wie du, warte ich lieber bis dich der Schlag getroffen hat und fahre dann mit!


----------



## RolandMC (11. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn bei euch alle so unsymphatisch und arrogant sind wie du, warte ich lieber bis dich der Schlag getroffen hat und fahre dann mit!



Ne nicht alle, ich bin der angenehmste von allen.


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn bei euch alle so unsymphatisch und arrogant sind wie du, warte ich lieber bis dich der Schlag getroffen hat und fahre dann mit!


hallo neuer, wennst eher was gsagt hättest, ich hätte dich heute mitgenommen, hab ne anfängertour gmacht, erst die rampensau runde, danach die trailtour, were genau richtig gwesen für dich


----------



## Axalp (11. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde gerne einmal bei euch mitfahren. Habe in der Garage unter Rheumadecken und Bettpfannen ein Mountainbike gefunden.
> Irgend so ein Noname Ding .. Alutech oder so.... bestimmt so ein Baumarktesel. Na ja wird schon taugen für den Anfang.
> Meine erste Testfahrt klappte auch ganz gut. Nur nach ca. 5 Kilometern ging das Treten plötzlich extreme schwer. egal in welchen Gang ich geschaltet habe... eine Qual. Kann mir da einer einenTipp geben? Kenne mcih mit den Schaltungen nicht so gut aus.
> ...



Bernd, ich mach gleich nen neuen Thread für uns auf: Ausfahrten ab Hagenbach, Ebene...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. April 2016)

hättest was gsachd wäre ich ned heut nachmittag am kreuzberch b. hallstadt gfahrn - kondi training, immer schö berchnaufwärts

@RolandMC 
Fährst Du hinten 27,5" und vorne 29" ?

Bringts des?


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2016)

Axalp schrieb:


> Bernd, ich mach gleich nen neuen Thread für uns auf: Ausfahrten ab Hagenbach, Ebene...


Warum ab Hagenbach? Ist der Schoschi auch bei euerer, Kondition für Anfänger, Tour dabei?
Kann ich mich da auch noch anmelden??


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> hättest was gsachd wäre ich ned heut nachmittag am kreuzberch b. hallstadt gfahrn - kondi training, immer schö berchnaufwärts
> 
> @RolandMC
> Fährst Du hinten 27,5" und vorne 29" ?
> ...


Ne, ich fahr 26" und 29". 
Wenn du dauernd gerne bergauf fährst oder dich auf Schotterstraßen wohlfühlst, dann denke ich, das es das nicht bringt.
Wenn du gerne ausgewaschene Treppenstufen o.ä. fährst dann kann man es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
Hab es im Frühjahr als Versuch gestartet und jetzt bleibst erstmal so.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, ich fahr 26" und 29".
> Wenn du dauernd gerne bergauf fährst oder dich auf Schotterstraßen wohlfühlst, dann denke ich, das es das nicht bringt.
> Wenn du gerne ausgewaschene Treppenstufen o.ä. fährst dann kann man es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
> Hab es im Frühjahr als Versuch gestartet und jetzt bleibst erstmal so.



Hinten 26" und vorne  29", also immer Bergaufwärts *lächel*
Also ich bin  2 Jahre lang 29" gefahren, allerdings vorne und hinten. Das ist absolut nix für mich. 29" ist vom Lenkverhalten her träge und nicht wendig genug in meinen Augen. Das Überrollverhalten jedoch ist Sagenhaft von 29".

Warum nicht gleich aufs Plusformat gewechselt?
Also 27,5"+ das hat fast den selben Durchemsser wie ein 29" nur sind die Schlappen etwas breiter.


----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hinten 26" und vorne  29", also immer Bergaufwärts *lächel*
> Also ich bin  2 Jahre lang 29" gefahren, allerdings vorne und hinten. Das ist absolut nix für mich. 29" ist vom Lenkverhalten her träge und nicht wendig genug in meinen Augen. Das Überrollverhalten jedoch ist Sagenhaft von 29".
> 
> Warum nicht gleich aufs Plusformat gewechselt?
> Also 27,5"+ das hat fast den selben Durchemsser wie ein 29" nur sind die Schlappen etwas breiter.



halb Fat, ist nichts für mich. Bin mit dem 29er recht zufrieden, wie du schreibst das Überrollverhalten ist echt super. Darauf kommt es mir auch hauptsächlich an. Das Lenkverhalten ist sehr verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Seitla


Seidla heist das.


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> kreuzberch b. hallstadt



Solangs nur am kreuzberg is is alles gut..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. April 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Solangs nur am kreuzberg is is alles gut..



Keine Sorge, war bei einem Kunden in Hallstadt und hab das anschliessend gleich mal ausgenutzt ne Runde zu biken, die Trail Ein und Ausfahrt übers Geländer hat was


----------



## rebirth (12. April 2016)

Hä? Was fürn geländer?


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum ab Hagenbach? Ist der Schoschi auch bei euerer, Kondition für Anfänger, Tour dabei?
> Kann ich mich da auch noch anmelden??


Weiß auch nicht was das mit Hagenbach zu tun hat...... Aber wär schon dabei!!!!


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

Also, Mach am mal  eine Anfänger Tour.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

Aber unter der Woche. Dieses WE nicht da....


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

Fängts scho  wieder o.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

Beim Breyer, mal die Hausner Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fängts scho  wieder o.


Ja ich weiß......... Habs a bet einfach. Was ist heute Abend?


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

Ich erwisch wie immer, den Breyer ned.
Wegen mir würds gehen.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

Aber fränkische oder nicht. Muss erst daheim was machen. Wenn ich dann noch nach Hausen gondeln soll und zurück ists a bleed heute. Ne lockere Hausrunde wär doch was. Kommst rüber geradelt und heimwärts biegst wieder ab richtung Heimat oder sowas in der Art


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

Also Häuptling RED hat gesprochen, um 15:30 Matterhornwand, gemütliches Ründchen


----------



## LeFritzz (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ...Wegen mir ...


*Meindweng* heist das...


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Also Häuptling RED hat gesprochen, um *15:30* Matterhornwand, gemütliches Ründchen


Selbstständig heisst in Leutenbach wohl selbst und ständig radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Selbstständig heisst in Leutenbach wohl selbst und ständig radeln


Natürlich Martin,

sonst wäre ich ja bei Siemens geblieben.
Hab gelesen du bist recht zufrieden mit deinem Fast, dann ist demnächst eine Runde fränkische angesagt.


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich Martin,
> 
> sonst wäre ich ja bei Siemens geblieben.
> Hab gelesen du bist recht zufrieden mit deinem Fast, dann ist demnächst eine Runde fränkische angesagt.


Ja, man glaubt es kaum, dass es ein noch besseres Rad als das Cube gibt  
Last schickt mir noch eine neue Gabel für das Fastforward. Dann sind Runden in der Fränkischen wieder angesagt. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2016)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Also, Mach am mal  eine Anfänger Tour.



Wäre ich auch dabei, bin auch ne lahme Duck, also ohne Bumms in den Waden, allerdings diese Woche gehts bei mir auch nicht. Nächste Woche gerne. Ab Mittwoch wäre ideal, Uhrzeit egal.



Schoschi schrieb:


> Was ist heute Abend?



schiffd


----------



## Eraserhead-de (13. April 2016)

Subber wars! Danke für die tollen Touren und des Video!


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> schiffd


Haben heute trotzdem 1 1/4 Stunden geschafft.
Schau ma mal nächste Woche, der Schoschi könnte aber bei mir muss ich noch was klären.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Haben heute trotzdem 1 1/4 Stunden geschafft.
> Schau ma mal nächste Woche, der Schoschi könnte aber bei mir muss ich noch was klären.



Prima 

Wie gesagt ab nächster Woche wirds bis die Woche vor Pfingsten ruhiger, da ist es mir dann zu 90% egal wann, wo und um wieviel Uhr. Ausser ich habe mal nen Kundentermin.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Coole Videos 

Video Nr.:2-  1:28 geile Aufnahme


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hä? Was fürn geländer?



bin runterwärts in Breitengüßbach rausgekommen, da gings über a geländer und dann an nem Brunnen vorbei. Danach kam die Strasse, also umgedreht und wieder so zurück wie gekommen. An der Kapellenrunie vorbei ....


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Coole Videos
> 
> Video Nr.:2-  1:28 geile Aufnahme


Und sicherlich liegt eine schriftliche Zustimmung des gefilmten wanderers vor, das Video zu veröffentlichen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und sicherlich liegt eine schriftliche Zustimmung des gefilmten wanderers vor, das Video zu veröffentlichen....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und sicherlich liegt eine schriftliche Zustimmung des gefilmten wanderers vor, das Video zu veröffentlichen....




lass mal die Kirche im Dorf ..... oder hast Du dich wiedererkannt?



RolandMC schrieb:


>



wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, müsste der Peter die fremden Gesichter verpixeln. Persöhnlichkeitsrechte fremder Personen nicht beachtet. Aber wie schon gesagt, Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und sicherlich liegt eine schriftliche Zustimmung des gefilmten wanderers vor, das Video zu veröffentlichen....


was bist den du für a kasper


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

War heute mit dem "King im Ring, Freerider der ersten Stunde, sein Können ist legendär, der Style ist ihm angeboren, dem besten und talentiertesten Fahrer in der Geschichte des MTBs unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

Spitzkehrenabfahrt Muggendorf


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

fast auf den Mund gelegt. Leider hat der Regen angefangen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

Ab in die Treppe.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab in die Treppe.



Wasserflasche und hellblauer Helm. Roland du erstaunst mich immer wieder 
Aber die Laufradkombi ist natürlich genial für so ne Art fahrerei. da geht bestimmt alles von alleine 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wasserflasche und hellblauer Helm. Roland du erstaunst mich immer wieder
> Aber die Laufradkombi ist natürlich genial für so ne Art fahrerei. da geht bestimmt alles von alleine
> 
> G.


Ja, ich verblüffe mich auch immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, ich verblüffe mich auch immer wieder.



Das Bikeshirt mit den Pink farbenen Akzenten ist aber auch sehr gewagt, Respekt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2016)

Die Wasserflasche ist doch bestimmt zur Ausnivellierung, um vorher zu gucken ob man einen Absatz ohne Überschlag fahren kann 

G.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute mit dem "King im Ring, Freerider der ersten Stunde, sein Können ist legendär, der Style ist ihm angeboren, dem besten und talentiertesten Fahrer in der Geschichte des MTBs unterwegs.


Etz untertreib halt net wieder so.....
Glaub ich könnt mich zwischendurch wieder an die Vertridestackserei gewöhnen!!!
Was habm ich auf dem Bild eigentlich gemacht? Fahrer scharf getroffen und das Fahrrad verwischt?!!?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Etz untertreib halt net wieder so.....
> Glaub ich könnt mich zwischendurch wieder an die Vertridestackserei gewöhnen!!!



Na zumidest hast du ein richtige Fahrrad, net so wie der mit dem Leichtwillschlafanzug 

G.


----------



## Schoschi (13. April 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Wasserflasche ist doch bestimmt zur Ausnivellierung, um vorher zu gucken ob man einen Absatz ohne Überschlag fahren kann
> 
> G.


stimmt, wenn die Luftblase den Flaschenboden berührt gehts vorne ab übern Lenker


----------



## Sportback513 (13. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Spitzkehrenabfahrt Muggendorf



Schaut für mich ehra noch Streitberg aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. April 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Schaut für mich ehra noch Streitberg aus



ja in der nähe der rosenmüllerhöhle halt, an dem scheiss felsen wo man ohne umsetzen ned gscheid rum kommt,
bin da scho mal grad aus in des Loch nei gfahrn


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> was bist den du für a kasper


Das bist wohl eher du, wenn du das OK findest... Fremde zu filmen und das ohne Zustimmung online zu stellen.... War nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis...


----------



## 0815p (13. April 2016)

gute nacht kasperle


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> gute nacht kasperle


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! -> Ignorelist!


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das bist wohl eher du, wenn du das OK findest... Fremde zu filmen und das ohne Zustimmung online zu stellen.... War nur ein nett gemeinter Hinweis...


Jetzt schau blos das du aus unserem Fred verschwindest, wir brauchen keinen nett gemeinten Hinweis.
Wenns dir nicht passt musst du dir das Video nicht ansehen. Das ist echt die Höhe.
Geh woanders trollen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Roland


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (13. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Toller Urlaub und sehr coole Videos, vielen Dank Peter!


----------



## RolandMC (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, ich verblüffe mich auch immer wieder.[/QUOTE





FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das Bikeshirt mit den Pink farbenen Akzenten ist aber auch sehr gewagt, Respekt





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na zumidest hast du ein richtige Fahrrad, net so wie der mit dem Leichtwillschlafanzug
> 
> G.



Keine Ahnung Von moderner trendiger LV Mode


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2016)

Feine Urlaubsvideos. Die Felsen am Ende sehen nach super grip aus. Das hat sicher Laune gemacht!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt schau blos das du aus unserem Fred verschwindest, wir brauchen keinen nett gemeinten Hinweis.
> Wenns dir nicht passt musst du dir das Video nicht ansehen. Das ist echt die Höhe.
> Geh woanders trollen.
> 
> ...


Dann hoffe ich doch mal das der Herr das Video findet und es ihm gar nicht passt das er im Netz zu finden ist....
Und dein oder euer Fred ist das sicher nicht, sonder der von mtb-news.... 

Aber gut zu wissen wer Persönlichkeitsrechte nicht Respektiert! Und wen ich sicher nicht fragen werde um im Urlaub mal ne Runde mitfahren zu dürfen! So ich bin jetzt hier raus!


----------



## rehhofer (14. April 2016)

So ich bin jetzt hier raus![/QUOTE]
Godd sei Dank - Zeid is gworrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und dein oder euer Fred ist das sicher nicht, sonder der von mtb-news....



Das stimmt nicht, ich hab* unseren *Fred, MTB-News abgekauft.


----------



## lowfat (14. April 2016)

Ein weiterer Meilenstein des Flurförderimperiums auf dem unaufhaltsamen Weg zur Weltherrschaft


----------



## rehhofer (14. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, ich hab* unseren *Fred, MTB-News abgekauft.


Möge die Macht mit uns Franken sein - ist sie ja so oder so.


----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, ich hab* unseren *Fred, MTB-News abgekauft.



daher werden die Bitcoins immer weniger seit ich hier mitlese


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Und wen ich sicher nicht fragen werde um im Urlaub mal ne Runde



Für so Leute wie Dich gibts dann die Bikeschaukel


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2016)

werd morgn um 15.45 uhr ab behrm. die klum-tal tour fohren, falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2016)

noch paar fotos von malle, 
die bilder sen von martin (steht ja druff)


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2016)

werd donnerstag die techno tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat, bscheid sogn


----------



## S P (18. April 2016)

Schöne Fotos sinds geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2016)

Saucool Metzla!


----------



## rehhofer (19. April 2016)

Midd ohne a fremds Gsichd!?


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

An alle interessierten Davoser der letztjährigen Tour.
Termin wäre vom 13.07 bis 18.07.2015. Wer ist heuer wieder dabei?
Wir wollen zeitig planen damit wir wieder die grosse Wohnung bekommen.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> An alle interessierten Davoser der letztjährigen Tour.
> Termin wäre vom 13.07 bis 18.07.2015. Wer ist heuer wieder dabei?
> Wir wollen zeitig planen damit wir wieder die grosse Wohnung bekommen.


Bin ich dabei. Muss sich ja einer  in der Ferne um dich kümmern


----------



## julian87 (19. April 2016)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Bin ich dabei.



Ist das eine Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder dabei.


Schön Julian, der erste Vernünftige. Viell. machen wir wieder ein Bild des Tages mit dir!


----------



## kubikjch (19. April 2016)

Dabei, muss mir aber noch Kondi und Technik bis dahin zulegen  @ Bernd: Weist du wo es die gibt?


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Dabei, muss mir aber noch Kondi und Technik bis dahin zulegen  @ Bernd: Weist du wo es die gibt?


Stimmt, ich glaub ihr könnt im selben Laden einkaufen.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2016)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Dabei, muss mir aber noch Kondi und Technik bis dahin zulegen  @ Bernd: Weist du wo es die gibt?


... in Hagenbach soll es einen Dealer geben!


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist das eine Frage?


Es fehlt halt das "Da" an Anfang du Honk


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ... in Hagenbach soll es einen Dealer geben!


Bei dem war ich heute, hab 30Km und 810 HM gekauft.


----------



## Schoschi (19. April 2016)

Kondi ist aus. Kondi hat der Roland alles mitgenommen. Steilhangtechnik war heute im Angebot aber da hat er verweigert...
Für Davos bin ich raus. Da haben wir schon Urlaub gebucht......so ein Müll......irgendwie solls nicht sein


----------



## RolandMC (19. April 2016)

Musste heute mein Rad putzen, nachdem der Schoschi einmal mit dem besten Rad der Welt fuhr. Das waren höchstens 300 m und das Ding sah aus wie dem Schorsch seins seit 30 Jahren.
Den Hohlweg machst mal schön sauber dann wird das bestimmt mal ne schöne Abfahrt.


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2016)

33,33/906


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 33,33/906



ned schlecht, na da brauchst dir keine gedanken machen zwecks kondi 

bin gespannt was ich zam bring wenn den schleimbeutelentzündung vorbei is .... fange ich wieder von vorne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2016)

Bin aber ganz schön fertig, ich glaub ich hab mir gestern schnupfen und halskratzen geholt.
Musste heute mit jacke fahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2016)

gestern wars auch kühler wie es heute war, also auf der terasse im liegestuhl wars heute angenehm ohne jacke.
weiß nicht, aber ich glaube es ist effektiver wenn man nur alle 2 tage fährt und einen ruhetag zwischen den hm´s hat


----------



## RolandMC (20. April 2016)

Oder man fährt 3-4 Tage hinteinander weil der Wetterbericht fürs WE so bescheiden ist.
Da ruft dann das Sofa.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2016)

stimmt, demnach kannst noch bis einschl. freitag fahren, samstag, sonntag nass 
die nächste woche sieht auch ned berauschend aus ... kalt & nass


----------



## Firedemon (20. April 2016)

Nabend, geht morgen nach der Arbeit vllt was in der fränkischen zusammen? Ich wäre spätestens 17 Uhr fertig und würde mich und mein Bike zum Treffpunkt der Wahl kutschieren.


----------



## RolandMC (21. April 2016)

Bin krank


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. April 2016)

Bin auch krank


----------



## xTr3Me (21. April 2016)

Bin net krank, schee wars heut. Dritte Tour die Woche und noch net mal Wochenende. Dafür wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr werden ...


----------



## Firedemon (21. April 2016)

War auch. Leider allein! 

Edit sagt ich solle meinen Anstand nicht vergessen: Also gute Besserung euch kranken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (22. April 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin net krank, schee wars heut. Dritte Tour die Woche und noch net mal Wochenende. Dafür wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr werden ...


Was soll denn das? 3 Tour diese Woche, du weist doch genau! Wer mehr Kondi hat als ich mit dem fahr ich nicht!!
Deswegen bin ich auch dauernd alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Schoschi (22. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was soll denn das? 3 Tour diese Woche, du weist doch genau! Wer mehr Kondi hat als ich mit dem fahr ich nicht!!
> Deswegen bin ich auch dauernd alleine unterwegs.


Ka Angst Roland, zur Not hast ja mich!!!!! Ich bin der Garant für das Quäntchen Kondi weniger


----------



## xTr3Me (22. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Was soll denn das? 3 Tour diese Woche, du weist doch genau! Wer mehr Kondi hat als ich mit dem fahr ich nicht!!
> Deswegen bin ich auch dauernd alleine unterwegs.



Als würde ich je fitter als du werden  - lieg heute mit schöner Migräne daheim rum, hat auch mal was.


----------



## Firedemon (22. April 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ka Angst Roland, zur Not hast ja mich!!!!! Ich bin der Garant für das Quäntchen Kondi weniger


Dann lasst uns doch mal ne gechillte Tour machen oder was?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 33,33/906





RolandMC schrieb:


> Wer mehr Kondi hat als ich mit dem fahr ich nicht!!
> Deswegen bin ich auch dauernd alleine unterwegs.



Du bist fitter als ich ... 
Komm lass und die restl. Hm´s zusammen schieben 




Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich bin der Garant für das Quäntchen Kondi weniger



Und ich dachte bei Dir kann ich mir die restl. Kondi kaufen die der Roland ned braucht 



Firedemon schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch mal ne gechillte Tour machen oder was?



ja wenn die Schleimbeutelentzündung im Knie weg ist .....

5.5.16 is vadderdoch da könndn ma a chillige Runde drehn, bis dahin solld ich a wieder fidd sei. Der fiddesde fo alle zieht den Laddernwong nemher


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

@Firedemon
wie war die tour mitm DAV - die sind alle fit gell 
wenns mal wieder länger hell ist als bis um 8 fahre ich da auch wieder mit dieses jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @Firedemon
> wie war die tour mitm DAV - die sind alle fit gell
> wenns mal wieder länger hell ist als bis um 8 fahre ich da auch wieder mit dieses jahr.


welchen DAV meinstn? FO?
Stimmt, die ham etz auch a Mtb-Gruppe


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> welchen DAV meinstn? FO?
> Stimmt, die ham etz auch a Mtb-Gruppe



Sektion Erlangen
Ist mir nichts bekannt das die Forchheimer ne MTB Gruppe haben


----------



## Firedemon (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @Firedemon
> wie war die tour mitm DAV - die sind alle fit gell
> wenns mal wieder länger hell ist als bis um 8 fahre ich da auch wieder mit dieses jahr.


Am Saisonstart ist sowas immer schwierig zu sagen, aber die haben sicher alle ein wenig Kondi für uns übrig. 
Insgesamt auch ne sehr nette Truppe. Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall mal Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

Danke.

Wo seid ihr denn hin gefahren, Standard Runde oder?
Meilwald, Adlitz, Hetzles rauf, rüber und rauf zum Lindelberg, runter nach Igensdorf ....

Die sind halt auf Hm's geeicht .... weniger auf technische Trails. Für die Kondi aber nicht schlecht ...

Wir können ja ne "Alt Herrn MTB Gruppe" gründen für die älteren, kranken und schwächeren


----------



## Firedemon (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Wo seid ihr denn hin gefahren, Standard Runde oder?
> Meilwald, Adlitz, Hetzles rauf, rüber und rauf zum Lindelberg, runter nach Igensdorf ....
> ...



Hehe, ja das war die Runde so etwa, ich bin allerdings schon vor Hetzles ausgestiegen. Im Moment ist Konditraining aber genau richtig, weil ich Ende Juni den Stoneman Miriquidi angehe. 

Wird die Alt Herrn MTB Gruppe den Fokus denn auf Technik setzen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

Firedemon schrieb:


> Wird die Alt Herrn MTB Gruppe den Fokus denn auf Technik setzen?



Klar, runter gehts immer


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Sektion Erlangen
> Ist mir nichts bekannt das die Forchheimer ne MTB Gruppe haben


ist im Aufbau ...

die beschriebene Route wird dann wohl immer gefahren?

von Eckental (bei meinen Eltern) fahr ich so ähnlich nur anderstrum, und dann nach Hetzles-Abfahrt noch Varianten je nach Tageszeit


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> die beschriebene Route wird dann wohl immer gefahren?



zu 99,5% gehts von Erlangen aus zum Hetzles und dann rüber zum Lindelberg - den Trail könnte ich glaube ich auch blind fahren 



derwaaal schrieb:


> nach Hetzles-Abfahrt



Welche Abfahrt, gibt ja mehrere, die DH mit dem Kicker die in den Hohlweg führt?


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2016)

je nach dem, mal so mal so - relativ oft die MX-Strecke ohne bestimmten Grund 
mit Hetzles-Abfahrt meinte ich nicht nach Hetzles sondern vom Hetzleser Berg runter, aber ich glaub das hast Du schon so verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. April 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> mit Hetzles-Abfahrt meinte ich nicht nach Hetzles sondern vom Hetzleser Berg runter, aber ich glaub das hast Du schon so verstanden.



ja das habe ich schon verstanden, aber da gibt es ja mehr Möglichkeiten 
Weiss eigentl. jemand was wie es weiter geht in Fürth Burgfarnbach zwecks dem BikePark auf der Deponie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blennie (28. April 2016)

Leider ist die Deponie noch weitere 2 Jahre in Betrieb, also verschiebt sich der mögliche Bau von angelegten Strecken.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. April 2016)

Blennie schrieb:


> Leider ist die Deponie noch weitere 2 Jahre in Betrieb, also verschiebt sich der mögliche Bau von angelegten Strecken.


Wird sie dafür wenigstens höher?  Vielleicht kommt ja noch was "on top"..


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2016)

wer weiss wo des ist (lago)


----------



## HTWolfi (29. April 2016)

Als Rätsel gedacht, oder soll ich tatsächlich lösen?


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2016)

du u ich wissens, der red u lowfat müsstens eigentlich a wissn


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2016)

ich hab gedacht der ist so blöd zum fahren, tiefer Schotter. 
Da bin ich schon bei Schnee raufgetragen, da waren die meisten vom Fred noch in den Windeln gelegen.


----------



## lowfat (29. April 2016)

Logisch. Ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails  Letztes Jahr war da eine Latschenkiefer im Weg und im Schotterfeld hat mein Schaltauge ade gesagt.


----------



## lowfat (29. April 2016)

Und wir müssen dringend mal wieder hin!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer weiss wo des ist (lago)



gibts da a video von? mich würde interessieren wie man da heil runter kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (29. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer weiss wo des ist (lago)


Krass, seid ihr gerade unten?





Hier oder? Ab Minute 1
Peter, das nächste mal dropst


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2016)

na, waren scho vor paar wochn unten,bild is von 2012


----------



## 0815p (29. April 2016)

julian, unser bild ist nicht in diesen video zu finden


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Hier oder? Ab Minute 1



Krass


----------



## derwaaal (29. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> na, waren scho vor paar wochn unten,bild is von 2012


dacht schon du hättst scho wieda an neuen Helm


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2016)

Echt cool, aber dennoch, nix für mich, ich habe meine Schutzengel schon alle aufgebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (30. April 2016)

Wie siehts bei euch am Donnerstag mit ner umfangreichen Runde aus?


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2016)

martina hat heut des baumeck gfahren (brotzeittrail)


----------



## JulH (30. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> julian, unser bild ist nicht in diesen video zu finden



Aso, dann weiß ichs ned


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2016)

111er dalco, du warst da auch noch ned


----------



## JulH (30. April 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina hat heut des baumeck gfahren (brotzeittrail)



Cool! Sagst ihr, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen bekommt sie ein Stück Schokolade als Belohnung

Nee, da war ich noch nicht...


----------



## 0815p (30. April 2016)

JulH schrieb:


> Cool! Sagst ihr, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen bekommt sie ein Stück Schokolade als Belohnung
> 
> Nee, da war ich noch nicht...


, da freut se sich


----------



## Firedemon (2. Mai 2016)

Ich drehe nachher ne Runde in der Fränkischen, Wetter wird ja traumhaft. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? Ich könnt so 17 Uhr von Forchheim aus los und würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.


----------



## Blennie (2. Mai 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina hat heut des baumeck gfahren (brotzeittrail)


Fetten Respekt, Martina!!!
Ende dieser Saison greif ichs nochmal an!!!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Mai 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 476972 Noch keine Reifenspuren drauf! Wär doch ein Kandidat fürn Brotzeittrail 2016!



So könnte es funktionieren 






Der kennt sich auch mit hohen Bäumen aus


----------



## 0815p (2. Mai 2016)

Blennie schrieb:


> Fetten Respekt, Martina!!!
> Ende dieser Saison greif ichs nochmal an!!!


ned solang warten, immer wieder propieren, dann werds awos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (2. Mai 2016)

Wie schauts denn nun Donnerstag bei euch aus? Fährt jemand Tour?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Mai 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn nun Donnerstag bei euch aus? Fährt jemand Tour?


ja aber im Vinschgau.


----------



## 0815p (4. Mai 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn nun Donnerstag bei euch aus? Fährt jemand Tour?


wir fohren morgen altmühltal


----------



## SuShu (4. Mai 2016)

Wir lifteln morgen am Rosengarten


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wir lifteln morgen am Rosengarten


Mit Ski?


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2016)

Nee, ist unterhalb schneefrei (hat man gestern vom Kohlern aus sehen können) und 10 Grad angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Mai 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/Juragebirg...41828.570789159640938/999874786732371/?type=3


----------



## 0815p (8. Mai 2016)

fohr morgen um 1000uhr a längere trailtour, falls aner z.u.l hat, soll er bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Mai 2016)

Du Hund  viel Spass  ich wälz da leider Bücher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2016)

werd morgen um 15.45 a tour fränkische fohren, falles aner z.u.l hat bscheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Mai 2016)

Кто не успель, тот опосдоль...
Komm grade vom Technik-Kurs am Ochsenkopf heim....hätte also gar ned mitfahrn können.


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2016)

martina u ich werden morgen ab r.bühl die trailtour fohren um 1000uhr, falls aner mitwill, soll bscheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2016)

Bin scho in Boddnsta verabredet...


----------



## SuShu (13. Mai 2016)

schaltaug und ich wollten morgen auch in die Ecke. Werd´s mal abklären, ob wir uns anschließen.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen ab r.bühl die trailtour fohren um 1000uhr, falls aner mitwill, soll bscheid sogn


Kann aus bekannten Gründen leider nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2016)

soll ich dich holen


----------



## SuShu (13. Mai 2016)

Wir sind dabei.
@HTWolfi: Platz im Auto wäre noch frei


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2016)

der is ned da


----------



## Sportback513 (13. Mai 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen ab r.bühl die trailtour fohren um 1000uhr, falls aner mitwill, soll bscheid sogn



Muss leider arbeiten,sonst
wär ich a amol bei euch mitgfoahn....


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (13. Mai 2016)

also mir san a dabei... auch wenn die letzten Ausfahrten mit SuShu etwas schmerzlich für mich verlaufen sind


----------



## 0815p (13. Mai 2016)

dann sen mer aber voll


----------



## SuShu (14. Mai 2016)

Muss noch Tanken => könnte etwas später werden. Wenn ihr dann schon los seid, ist kein Problem. Wir folgen euch dann gemütlich hinterher.


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2016)

schön runde heute gwesen, und mal wieder zwei alte kollegen auf den spitzkehretrail getroffen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Mai 2016)

Hab heut ne coole lockere Runde mit @TeamAki gedreht 25.8km, +665hm, -699hm mitn paar abfahrtsorientierten Trails. Feuerstein, Reifenberg etc. und TeamAki beim Gelände- Ausgleichsport ein bisschen zugesehen


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2016)

Die Axt im Rucksack erspart das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (17. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Axt im Rucksack erspart das...



Oder Fabian muss noch ein paar Kilo zulegen

Ist das der Hohlweg runter nach Rüssenbach?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> Oder Fabian muss noch ein paar Kilo zulegen
> 
> Ist das der Hohlweg runter nach Rüssenbach?



Ich hätte mich ja mit drauf stellen können, dann wären wir beide durchgebrochen, hab ein paar kg mehr wie er 

Ja das ist der Hohlweg nach Rüssenbach ..... ganz schön verwildert, eine Wanderung durchs Unterholz ist auch nicht viel schlimmer ....
Aber ich kenne noch einen Hohlweg in der Nähe v. FO- Reuth der toppt das nochmal, der ist an einer Stelle bis Oberkannte voll mit Laub


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2016)

war heute von Pretzfeld nach Muggendorf unterwegs


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2016)

Fahre mit dem Peter am Sonntag früh ab Leutenbach eine Runde Egl.


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Peter am Sonntag früh ab Leutenbach eine Runde Egl.


Vielleicht schaff ich es heuer mal.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Peter am Sonntag früh ab Leutenbach eine Runde Egl.



was ist bei euch "früh", 6 Uhr?


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2016)

6.15Uhr


----------



## S P (20. Mai 2016)

Doch so spät?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 6.15Uhr



da is ja no dunggl, mei rollo geht erst um 7 hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (20. Mai 2016)

ab 05:30 ist der Osram oben


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2016)

10.00 uhr Treffpunkt.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaff ich es heuer mal.



mitn plasticbomber


----------



## S P (21. Mai 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> mitn plasticbomber



Mitm Hirsch!


----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2016)

Der Plastikbomber hält die ganzen Stufen eh nicht aus.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2016)

also morgen um 1000uhr bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Mai 2016)

Ja.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2016)

wer fährt denn etzt  alles mit??


----------



## microbat (21. Mai 2016)

musst'e noch Bier und Grillgut einkaufen und möchtest die Menge abschätzen


----------



## Eraserhead-de (21. Mai 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wer fährt denn etzt  alles mit??


Wir auch!


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2016)

Schee wors widda, von 10.00 bis wie lang  17.20 Uhr.
Des dauert dort dorben halt immer orch lang.


----------



## S P (23. Mai 2016)




----------



## Blennie (23. Mai 2016)

Ui Ui Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii da wart ihr aber wiedermal fleißig währen dich am grünem Band entlanggeradelt bin.... Respekt!!!!


----------



## 0815p (23. Mai 2016)

basti, schöne bilder


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (23. Mai 2016)

Tolle Fotos Basti!


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Mai 2016)

schöne Bilder bei euch hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Mai 2016)

fährt morgen oder am donnerstag jemand wenns ned schiffd?


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2016)

jo und jo


----------



## microbat (25. Mai 2016)

JoJo


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Mai 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> JoJo




Also praktisch


----------



## suoixon (27. Mai 2016)

Wie schauts morgen aus? Start Vormittags?


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juni 2016)

Ihr Hirschen ... ich mecht a a mol widda. Aber mei Rüggn ist so steif


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2016)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ihr Hirschen ... ich mecht a a mol widda. Aber mei Rüggn ist so steif


Solang blos da Rüggn schdeif is.


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juni 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Solang blos da Rüggn schdeif is.


Über'n Rest red'ma bessa net


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Solang blos da Rüggn schdeif is.


das wäre mein Kommentar gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2016)

ich werd um 9.15 ab matterh.pa a runden fohren, wenn aner mitwill dort sen u bscheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juni 2016)

кто не успел тот опоздал...zu deutsch: Wer nicht rechtzeitig ist, der kommt zu spät....so wie ich: Es ist jetzt 9:46.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr  gegen 13Uhr auch ne runde in der fränkischen ab EBS P&R. Allerdings bin ich etwas langsammer als der Peter


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2016)

ich fahr jetzt auch, aber ab Leutenbach weil ichs auch zu spät gelesen hab.


----------



## lowfat (4. Juni 2016)

Ich hab Euch auch nimmer derwischt. Bin dann ein paar Technorunden um Streitberg gefahren. War noch ganz schön nass


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2016)

dafür hab ich unterwegs paar alte bikekollegen getroffen,daniel,julian und michi, war top 1300hm u 33km, ned viel aber für den matsch hats gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2016)

1300 HM pfff.. des is scho viel, grad bei dem Matsch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> für den matsch hats gereicht



Und was für ein Matsch! Gepisst hats um halb 5 dann auch noch mal ..... war Esperhöhle, wenigstens ne Unterstellmöglichkeit gehabt, den Trail durch die Felsenschlucht runter zur Sachsenmühle könnte auch mal wer aufräumen, da schauts ja aus 



 

das wird auch so schnell nicht trocken wenns immerwieder mal pisst zwischendrinn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Juni 2016)

Es gibt schon Freaks


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Juni 2016)

Das ist von 2009....
Das aktuelle an gleicher Stelle....
Quasi das Remake  nur rückwärts...


----------



## 0815p (9. Juni 2016)

werd morgen ab r-bühl a tour fohren, so um 13.30uhr, geplant ist erst rampensautour, dann noch trailtour bis behringersm u zurück.
falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Juni 2016)

Des wär wos, aber ich muss leider nochmal Kicken beaufsichtigen :/


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2016)

Wolln tät ich schon, muss da aber noch arbeiten.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juni 2016)

Tut mir leid aber das schaffe ich konditionell nicht, der Boden ist teilweise sauweich.
Hab mich heute extra geschunden um bergauf nicht als Vollbremse voraus zu fahren.
Hatte bergauf, den Geruch von verbrannten Bremsbelägen, beim Johannes in der Nase.
Ich glaube er ist bergauf mit gezogener Bremse hinter mir hergefahren.


----------



## Sportback513 (9. Juni 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber das schaffe ich konditionell nicht, der Boden ist teilweise sauweich.
> Hab mich heute extra geschunden um bergauf nicht als Vollbremse voraus zu fahren.
> Hatte bergauf, den Geruch von verbrannten Bremsbelägen, beim Johannes in der Nase.
> Ich glaube er ist bergauf mit gezogener Bremse hinter mir hergefahren.



Und bergab hab ich nen mega stylischen Abgang gemacht
Bestimmt weil die Beläge hinten runtergebremst waren
Nee,ich glaub eher meine 32er Fox Evo kommt an ihre Grenzen


----------



## 0815p (15. Juni 2016)

morgen solls angeblich mal trocken beiben von oben, werd daher mal pottensta tour fohren,um ca 15.45uhr,  falls aner z.u.l hat, bscheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen solls angeblich mal trocken beiben von oben



nur zur Info, in Erlangen pissts grad mal wieder .....


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juni 2016)

Fehlposting. Kanns nicht löschen....


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Juni 2016)

Mei, wer Samstags alles in der Fränkischen unterwegs is


----------



## 0815p (21. Juni 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mei, wer Samstags alles in der Fränkischen unterwegs is


ja, josch, wenn mer heutzutage ned in facebook ist ( so wie ich) dann muss mer allans fohrn, früher is mer noch gfragt , oder is in mtb news ausgmacht wordn von denen jenigen, aber die zeiten ändern sich


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wenn mer heutzutage ned in facebook ist ( so wie ich)



Die Fratzenbibel wird total überbewertet und ist total out, der neuste "Schrei" nennt sich Snapchat
Ich nutze weder das eine noch das andere, du bist also nicht alleine


----------



## suoixon (21. Juni 2016)

Auch im gesichtsbuch tut sich nichts mehr. In den üblichen Gruppen werden eigentlich nur noch anzeigen aus dem bikemarkt verbreitet


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## microbat (21. Juni 2016)

und ich dachte schon Ihr seids alle in fb / wa / sc  - what ever


----------



## lowfat (21. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, josch, wenn mer heutzutage ned in facebook ist ( so wie ich) dann muss mer allans fohrn, früher is mer noch gfragt , oder is in mtb news ausgmacht wordn von denen jenigen, aber die zeiten ändern sich


So schauts aus. Heute fahrn die Leut auf Zeit Strecken auf Apps nach, die andere vorgefahren sind. Das nennt sich dann Strava. Sehr komisch sowas.


----------



## derwaaal (21. Juni 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Auch im gesichtsbuch tut sich nichts mehr. In den üblichen Gruppen werden eigentlich nur noch anzeigen aus dem bikemarkt verbreitet
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk



Das stimmt nicht ganz, neuester Trend: hier das Bild meines Bikes, was kann ich verbessern damit es noch cooler aussieht? Bzw welche Farbe? 

@topolino studivz und myspace nicht vergessen, oder sind die schon out? OoO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, Josch...



Bei mir + Anhang hättest net mitkonnt, des is no net so einfach

Aber die anderen vier hatten wohl recht geheime Pläne


----------



## rebirth (21. Juni 2016)

peter ich lad euch ma nach kemmern ein, wann mach mer natürlich per pn aus


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, josch, wenn mer heutzutage ned in facebook ist ( so wie ich) dann muss mer allans fohrn, früher is mer noch gfragt , oder is in mtb news ausgmacht wordn von denen jenigen, aber die zeiten ändern sich



Wir suchen ab nächstes Jahr wieder welche, die uns dann das radeln bei bringen  
(sind aber auch nur hier im IBC unterwegs, haben kein Fratzenbuch)


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2016)

ich werd morgen ab r-b a tour fohren, so um 1530uhr falls aner mitwill,soll bscheid sogn


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2016)

werd freitag mittag a längere tour fränkisch fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat bscheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2016)

Ja.
Wann und wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2016)

ro-bühl schwimmbad parke, tour werd aber scho schwer, bergauf sowie bergab, denk so um die 40km und 1500hm, anfangs is die rampensautour, dann die technotour, evt bis behr-mühl ( Kommt auf die uhrzeit an)
start um 13.30uhr


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2016)

Nun, ich werde es mal probieren.
Wird es zu heftig, kann ich ja abbrechen.
Ich bin ja in der Gegend zu Hause gewesen.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2016)

alles klar


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2016)

Ouh, des wär wos 

Ich bin aber erst wieder ab 23.7. am Start :/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Juni 2016)

Fahr am Freitag auch Richtung b-m allerdings scho Vormittag um 10 los damit ich es bis Abends wieder nach Hause schaffe.
Da da werdet Ihr mich irgendwo dann wohl überholen wenn Ihr zurück über die Oswaldhöhle fahrt


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ouh, des wär wos
> 
> Ich bin aber erst wieder ab 23.7. am Start :/



Schood.
Wal Diich häd I aaramol gean widda gsäing.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2016)

Sorry, Peter.
Ich komm nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro weg.
Bin damit nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juli 2016)

Bin heute Morgen um 8 schon gefahren und als ich mich in Muggdorf umdrehte wars hinter mir Zabbnfinster, umgedreht und Nachhause. Und die Moral von derra Gschichd, geregnet hat es nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2016)

Foliengriller.

WE BIKE BECAUSE IT'S RAINING....


----------



## 0815p (1. Juli 2016)

bei mir hats ghaltn, top wetter, alles trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (2. Juli 2016)

Fahrt ihr heute?


----------



## 0815p (2. Juli 2016)

Heute regen , da fahr ich nix ,evtl morgen


----------



## suoixon (2. Juli 2016)

Jo hier hats auch gerade richtig losgelegt


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr jetzt zur Kanzel.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Juli 2016)

Morgen regnets nicht laut Wetterbericht,






20°


----------



## Sportback513 (2. Juli 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt zur Kanzel.



Da regnet es auch


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2016)

War trotzdem gut.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Juli 2016)

tempestatibus cyclists 

est quia pluvia sole


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juli 2016)

Man nennt das auch "Stormrider".
Und manchmal scheint die Sonne in flüssiger Form.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2016)

ja, wenn sie weint.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juli 2016)

werd morgen nachmittag ab pottnsta a tour fohr, klumpertal-prüllsbirckie-autobahn ca 1000hm u 40 km, falls wer  mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (8. Juli 2016)

werd am Samstag um 10.30 Uhr eine Runde fränkische fahren, ich denke mal ab Parkplatz Tüchersfeld..


----------



## SuShu (8. Juli 2016)

Wäre eventuell dabei. Was hast du geplant?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Juli 2016)

Bestimmt ne Löchertour, Kuhloch etc.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2016)

Pferdeloch nach Pottenstein Klumpertal Bärenschlucht zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian87 (9. Juli 2016)

Ich komme.


----------



## Sportback513 (9. Juli 2016)

Muss bei mir in der Nähe biken.
Hob heut ka Audo,sonst wär i dabei....
Donn viel Spaß


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2016)

Super Tour heute, Wetter hat genau gepasst. Der Jürgen hat sich heute auch seine ersten Sporen verdient.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Juli 2016)

Super Tour gewesen, danke an Roland und Julian für die schnelle Rettung aus einer leicht verzwickten Lage!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Juli 2016)

Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Ebermannstadt, etwas Technik, etwas fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2016)

Welcher EBSer Parkplatz?


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Ebermannstadt, etwas Technik, etwas fahren.


Ein Mal bin ich nicht da haust eine Tour nach der anderen hier raus


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2016)

EBS Freibad.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Juli 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ein Mal bin ich nicht da haust eine Tour nach der anderen hier raus


----------



## g4mbler (11. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2016)

g4mbler schrieb:


> .


Sauber!


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## Milan0 (13. Juli 2016)

Wo man mit einem LV überall fahren kann ... 

Sauber!


----------



## lowfat (13. Juli 2016)

Top! Viel Spass!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Juli 2016)

sauber peter!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2016)

Die Urlauber alle wieder gesund Heim gekommen?


----------



## lowfat (23. Juli 2016)

Mal was sehr Feines:


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juli 2016)

schönes Video, schöne Gegend.
Wir gehen jetzt mal zum altersgerechten Wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (24. Juli 2016)

Mit dem Rollator in Biergarten?


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2016)

So ungefähr, zum Mittagessen und zurück. Waren dann aber trotzdem 16,00 KM und 400 HM, also eine halbe Bike Tour.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2016)

zum Lindenkeller übers Walberla gfohrn und wieder zurück?


----------



## derwaaal (25. Juli 2016)

er hat doch gschriebn zu Fuß, aber er hat bestimmt das Bike geschultert mitgnomma


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2016)

Nee, Frau und Hund waren dabei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> altersgerecht Wandern





RolandMC schrieb:


> Frau und Hund waren dabei



Wie Alt ist dein Hund ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Juli 2016)

badscherd nass gworn


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2016)

кто не успел тот опоздал...wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2016)

werde freitags ab 13.30 ab r.b a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitags ab 13.30 ab r.b a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


Fällt aus (vll morgen) - ich fahr dafür die 1000hm Runde ab Pommelsbrunn


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2016)

martina,red u ich fohre morgen 1000uhr Mattparke


----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2016)

Bin ich vielleicht mal wieder dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich ein Auto hab morgen zum Hinkommen, fahr ich mit. Weiß ich aber erst morgen früh...


----------



## Sportback513 (30. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich es noch schaffe,komme ich auch mit....
Müsst aber nicht warten,wenn dann bin ich pünktlich.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werde freitags ab 13.30 ab r.b a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill, bscheid sogn


Schließe mich auch mal wieder an, bis ich halt vom Rad fall.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juli 2016)

Auto wird von der OHL beansprucht. Komme nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (30. Juli 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina,red u ich fohre morgen 1000uhr Mattparke


Da schließe ich mich nach langer Abstinenz auch mal mit an!


----------



## suoixon (30. Juli 2016)

Leider um 5 nach schon keiner mehr da 
Oder ich war am falschen Parkplatz 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juli 2016)

suoixon schrieb:


> Leider um 5 nach schon keiner mehr da
> Oder ich war am falschen Parkplatz
> 
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Ging ja noch mal gut..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2016)

lustig wars, danke an peter, roland und den rest der verrückten bande


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2016)

Huiuiui, gestern war die Abfahrt vom Reisberg aber ganz schön rutschig, oben bei der Einfahrt war noch am meisten Grip (das war noch vor der Sintflut um ca. 16°°).
Aber weggerutscht ist der Baron erst bei der Abfahrt von der Retterner Kanzel, aber noch im beherrschbaren Bereich.
Spaßig war's trotzdem!


----------



## LeFritzz (1. August 2016)

Welchen Trail bist denn von der Kanzel runtergefahren?


----------



## derwaaal (1. August 2016)

den besten - hoch, runter, links, rechts.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. August 2016)

Alles klar.


----------



## Saddamchen (1. August 2016)

.... a boor Dawos Bildla:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2016)

ja, a Scheiß wors widda, wie hald alla Joa.


----------



## kubikjch (1. August 2016)

oarsch


----------



## kubikjch (1. August 2016)

der seltene Davoser Bergaffe war auch zu sehen


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2016)

Blödarsch


----------



## Saddamchen (1. August 2016)

kubikjch schrieb:


> der seltene Davoser Bergaffe war auch zu sehenAnhang anzeigen 516254


Huga Huga.....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. August 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


>



Bädschela- Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Blödarsch



Wos fährst'n ah alles im Stehen....


----------



## Blennie (2. August 2016)

Da vos schee war !!!
Danke fürs Mitnehmen und fürs Fotografieren! So schöne Bilder ... herrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (6. August 2016)




----------



## 0815p (7. August 2016)

tag 2, wetter a traum
1500hm bergauf,kein schnee mehr auf 2889mh


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. August 2016)

cool! Stoneland ... vor lauter Steine sieht man das Gras gar nimmer 
wo isn des?


----------



## 0815p (7. August 2016)

in hamburg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> in hamburg



ha ha ha hast wohl des ganze Wasser weggesoffen wa - is nun blos noch der Meeresgrund über


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> in hamburg


Ja, das sieht auch so aus, ich hätte das jetzt sowieso getippt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht auch so aus



Hamburg 1842 ...


----------



## 0815p (9. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. August 2016)

Schätze mal das ist ein Tal weiter nördlich von meinem nächsten Urlaubsziel Ende August


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. August 2016)

Ich frag ihn nimmer wo des ist, wahrscheinlich sind die 2 Bilder nun aus Buxtehude 

Aber schön sind sie trotzdem


----------



## derwaaal (9. August 2016)

Des is hier der neue Bilderretsel Fred


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2016)

Und hier meine 5 Cents zu Bremerhaven:


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2016)

ja, gut wars, jetzt sen mer wieder im lande


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2016)

Ja, war sehr schön. Danke für's guiden! Wenn nur das blöde Autofahren nicht wäre...


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2016)

Wie siehts morgen früh mit einer kleinen Runde aus, musste heute wieder feststellen ich muss mehr fahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> musste heute wieder feststellen ich muss mehr fahren.



wieso mehr fahren, warst wohl heut du der letzte am berch weil ich ned dabei war?


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2016)

Ich will die Zeit nutzen in der du nicht kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. August 2016)

schlaufuchs


----------



## SuShu (13. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen früh mit einer kleinen Runde aus, musste heute wieder feststellen ich muss mehr fahren.


Wie früh?


----------



## RolandMC (13. August 2016)

10.00 rum ab Freibad EBS


----------



## SuShu (13. August 2016)

10:00 Uhr dann


----------



## 0815p (13. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 10.00 rum ab Freibad EBS


werst heut mehr mitgfohren, häst morgen pause ghabt


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werst heut mehr mitgfohren, häst morgen pause ghabt


Hab die ganze Woche Pause, gestern hat scho gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. August 2016)

Ich gehe jetzt ne Runde Walken, so nennt man das doch Heutzutage wenn man mit Krücken spazieren geht oder?


----------



## 0815p (14. August 2016)

Martina und ich werden morgen maximiliangrottentour fohren , falls  aner mitwill soll ers sagen


----------



## RolandMC (14. August 2016)

War heute eine schöne entspannte Tour, Boden war viel besser als gestern.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2016)

martina u ich werden mittwoch früh wieder ab r-bühl die trailtour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2016)

Da ich ja jetzt schon lange gegen 1x11 schimpfe, 1x12. Dazu noch eine Sattelstütze die vom Lenker aus bedient wird aber keinen blöden Zug braucht.
*Aber ohne den Metzolini hätte ich das Ding beim Einbau in den Wald geschmissen.*


----------



## S P (18. August 2016)

Fanboy


----------



## lowfat (18. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dazu noch eine Sattelstütze die vom Lenker aus bedient wird aber keinen blöden Zug braucht.


Wie geht'n das? Funk? Gedankenübertragung?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2016)

Über den kleinen Finger, durch den Darm, direkt zum After und der überträgt das Signal dann direkt 

G.


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2016)

Red, der fehler fällt fast ned auf, wenns deoch  ned funkt, weisst bescheid wie mers regeln,
mal schaua wie sich des 50er ritzel  morgen den berg nauf so macht


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wie geht'n das? Funk? Gedankenübertragung?


Da müsstest du schon Inscheniör sein um das zu begreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> Red, der fehler fällt fast ned auf, wenns deoch  ned funkt, weisst bescheid wie mers regeln,
> mal schaua wie sich des 50er ritzel  morgen den berg nauf so macht


wollts probieren hab aber nicht mal das 42er gebraucht.


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über den kleinen Finger, durch den Darm, direkt zum After und der überträgt das Signal dann direkt
> 
> G.


Du hast das Loch im Kopf vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2016)

Prima @RolandMC - jetzt bist Du von E-Bike nicht mehr weit entfernt, immerhin musst Du jetzt schon mal immer brav darauf achten das deine Sattelstützenakku geladen ist 

Da bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber die Leitung 

Cool 1x12, jetzt biste am Berch bestimmt langsammer als ich

Was fährst denn vorne jetzt, 30, 32 oder 28?



lowfat schrieb:


> Wie geht'n das? Funk?



bluetooth le


----------



## lowfat (18. August 2016)

Krass. Modernes Teufelszeug!


----------



## RolandMC (18. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Prima @RolandMC
> Da bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber die Leitung
> Würd ich jetzt auch sagen wenn ich eine hätte. Oh, verdammt ich habe ja sogar eine und hab mir doch eine andere gekauft!
> Zeug gibt`s.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 32



gleich in die Vollen, Respekt das ist knackig 

bin schon gespannt wie lange es dauert das du das 20er vorne vermisst
Ich werde beim LV 2x11 verbauen

wieviel mm von der Einstecktiefe gehen dir jetzt verloren zu vorher?


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2016)

Wer ko der ko


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wieviel mm von der Einstecktiefe gehen dir jetzt verloren zu vorher?


20


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Wer ko der ko


Ko a ned, hod a scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Respekt das ist knackig



was solln da knackig sein? Bei 32/50 fällt der Roland fast vom Rad, so leicht/langsam ist das.


----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> was solln da knackig sein? Bei 32/50 fällt der Roland fast vom Rad, so leicht/langsam ist das.


Waren heute 30 KM und 1200HM unterwegs. 50er habe ich nicht benötigt. Aber es ist gut zu wissen das man es hat.
Bei kurzen Rampen zB Rasengitter wäre es ohne schon sehr bescheiden denke ich.
Aber geiles Fahrgefühl, alles so schön leise.


----------



## rebirth (19. August 2016)

ich "muss" mir demnächst ein rad gönnen mit 11x, bin gespannt. Vermutlich erstmal das 32er vorne nein müll schmeißen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> was solln da knackig sein? Bei 32/50 fällt der Roland fast vom Rad, so leicht/langsam ist das.



naja, ich als "kniegeschädigter" hatte mir eingebildet auch mal einfach fahren zu wollen, hatte umgebaut auf 1x10 fach mit 42er ritzel und 32er blatt. da bin ich nichtmal die schotterpiste in klachi damit hochgekommen. mitm 30er kettenblatt gings eingermaßen. ich hätte ein 28 fahren müssen, habe nun aber wieder auf 2fach zurück gebaut. vorne mittlerweilen 20/32 und hinten 11-42, 15 &17 raus dafür ein 16er rein. damit gehts nun so eingigermaßen ganz gut. für mich als ist das 32er vorne knackig, für andere eher langweilig 
Übrigens, 20/42, das ist auch so langsam das man fast vom rad kippt.

frag mal den roland oder den peter wie es sich anhört wenn ich den berg erklommen habe, das ist jedesmal wie kurz vorm herzkasper


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2016)

Oberreintalgruss: HMLAA.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2016)

gibts die 12fach in verschiedenen Abstufungen oder nur in 42-50?
könnte mir 42-45(46)-50 gut vorstellen .... von 42 auf 50 ist mir der Sprung zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich "muss" mir demnächst ein rad gönnen mit 11x, bin gespannt. Vermutlich erstmal das 32er vorne nein müll schmeißen...


Enduro?


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2016)

was anderes gibts doch nimmer


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2016)

geht heute nachmittag was ?


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2016)

was hastn vor?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> was hastn vor?



Imo garnix mehr, fängt grade zu tröpfeln an


----------



## rebirth (20. August 2016)

bei mir tröpfelt nix


----------



## lowfat (20. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber geiles Fahrgefühl, alles so schön leise.


Das ist wirklich grandios an diesem 1 x X Zeugs. Da klappert und scheppert nix. Da schleicht man sich an wie ein Indianer...


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2016)

Morgen früh 10.00 Uhr Pottenstein Parkplatz gegenüber Kläranlage.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2016)

wenns ned regnet komm ich mit 
tröpfelt hier ja immernoch vor sich hin ....


----------



## derwaaal (20. August 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich grandios an diesem 1 x X Zeugs. Da klappert und scheppert nix. Da schleicht man sich an wie ein Indianer...


Perfekt perfekt zum inkognito Windschatten fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wenns ned regnet komm ich mit
> tröpfelt hier ja immernoch vor sich hin ....


wird aber a schnelle tour mit ordenlich Hm u Km


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> mit ordenlich Hm u Km



wieviel hm auf wieviel km?
wobei, wenn du schon von schnell redest, wird das wohl eher super schnell, ich glaub ich fahr mal lieber deine r-bühl tour


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2016)




----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2016)

Im Video schaut das immer so lasch aus.. die Seilversicherte schaut aus wie nix, der Wahnsinn wie das täuscht. Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## julian87 (21. August 2016)

Ich komme!


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Ich komme!


Ist das nicht etwas früh.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2016)

Sehr schönes Vid. Endlich wars mal trocken. Die Tour hat sich echt rentiert.
Schön ausklingen haben wir sie auch lassen.


----------



## lowfat (21. August 2016)

Klasse Video. Quasi ein best of.  Auch die Treppe mit dem grünen Geländer sieht im Vid so harmlos aus


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2016)

Sauber Roland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2016)

Sauber  Kommts da net öfters zu Radverwechslungen 

G.


----------



## MtB55 (21. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Coole Fahrt, Hut ab.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2016)

Bei soviel perfektionierter LV Werbung müssten die MK13 Rahmen für lau rausspringen


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sauber  Kommts da net öfters zu Radverwechslungen
> 
> G.


Ich hab vorn a 29er und die Martina a Fox Gabel. Der Peter hat einen 2,5er Baron.


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2016)

heute warens sogar 4 Raw`e 301er LV`s


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hab vorn a 29er und die Martina a Fox Gabel. Der Peter hat einen 2,5er Baron.



Oke an einem Baronreifenrad kann man sich net versehentlich vergreifen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke an einem Baronreifenrad kann man sich net versehentlich vergreifen
> 
> G.


der beste reifen bergab u bergauf, frag die corina


----------



## RolandMC (21. August 2016)

Ja, die Corinna schwört auf den Reifen. Besonders bei schnellen fränkischen Touren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Besonders bei schnellen fränkischen Touren.



liegt wohl an den Reifen das ich so langsam bin - ich mag Maxxis 
aber der Peter ist mit Maxxis auch schnell unterwegs, also wird das mit dem Baron überbewertet


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> der beste reifen bergab u bergauf, frag die corina



Ja, meine Freundin hat den auch drauf...scheint ein echter Frauenreifen zu sein   

G.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (22. August 2016)

Ja der klebt wie Hölle, zumindest beim aufi foan ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2016)

Augen auf:
http://n-land.de/news/schnaittach/nagelbrett-rothenberg



> Zwei Mountainbiker aus Schnaittach waren am Dienstag westlich des oberen Parkplatzes am Rothenberg unterwegs, als sich einer der Biker auf dem schmalen, naturbelassenen Wanderweg einen Platten fuhr. Skeptisch machte ihn, dass die Luft aus gleich mehreren Löchern im Reifen entwich. Schließlich entdeckten die beiden jungen Männer ein im Erdboden versenktes Nagelbrett.


----------



## Schoschi (25. August 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> liegt wohl an den Reifen das ich so langsam bin - ich mag Maxxis
> aber der Peter ist mit Maxxis auch schnell unterwegs, also wird das mit dem Baron überbewertet


Lag dann wohl heute auch an meinen maxxis. Langsam aber stetig hat er mich mürbe gemacht der Frankonia Jürgen. Roland wennst dabei gewesen wärst hätt ich wohl den 5Euro Powerbarjoker gezogen.....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. August 2016)

Bis auf ein, zwei zwicker im Knie wars ein angenehmes Tempo mit dem Schoschi, ein paar Hm´s ohne hecheln wie ein dreiviertel toter Hund


----------



## derwaaal (26. August 2016)

Warn wohl die zwei richtigen zamm


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. August 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Warn wohl die zwei richtigen zamm


Der Roland hat noch gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. August 2016)

kurzentschlossen wollten wir des wetter ausnutzen und fuhren nochmals nach (hamburg)
Ziehl war es endlich mal auf diese 


 hütte zu kommen, wo ich schon wegen kontie oder zeitmangel 3 versuche abbrechen musste. Diesmal hats geklappt
einstieg war auf 1.368mh, und ziel war auf 3.173mh



fahren konnten wir 600hm, den rest der 1970hm mussten wir des radel tragen, aber ned ganz den berg hoch, ab ca 2900mh machte es keinen sinn mehr die kisten weiter hoch zu schleppen, also latschten wir so hoch, wegen einen kaffe und a paar bleifrei weizen.
dann gings wieder runter























Dickes Lob an den 3 mitbikern(in), für ihr ausdauer


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> fuhren nochmals nach (hamburg)



Hamburg 

Schöne Bilder Peter


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2016)

Werd morgen früh 10.00 ab Leutenbach ne Trainings Runde drehen.


----------



## 0815p (27. August 2016)

fohr lieber stb mit, dann kannst gleich dei geraffel mitnehmen


----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (27. August 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr lieber stb mit, dann kannst gleich dei geraffel mitnehmen


Na lieber ned, wie immer a anders mal. Will blos 2 Stund a Rundn drea.


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2016)

Julian , lad mal deine Fotos


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2016)

hay red, wir hams sogar auf die "film Freitag seite gschaft,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/filmfreitag-34-der-sommer-ist-zurueck.816078/


----------



## RolandMC (28. August 2016)

Klar bei diesen Fahrern. Ist ja auch ein echt schöner Film.
War heut mit dem Schoschi unterwegs. 30 KM mit am 14,5 er Schnitt.
Sauber Schoschi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (28. August 2016)

top Leistung Peter! Hamburg ist klasse 
viele grüße vom Lago


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. August 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heut mit dem Schoschi unterwegs. 30 KM mit am 14,5 er Schnitt.
> Sauber Schoschi.



Meine voarbeit am Donnerstag 
Ich hätte euch den Schnitt kaputt gemacht


----------



## 0815p (28. August 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> top Leistung Peter! Hamburg ist klasse
> viele grüße vom Lago


grüss mer den 404


----------



## julian87 (2. September 2016)

Roland und ich fahren morgen um 10:00 a Ründla. Treffpunkt Ebs Freibad wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2016)

viele HM`s wenns ned zu heiss ist.


----------



## SuShu (2. September 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Roland und ich fahren morgen um 10:00 a Ründla. Treffpunkt Ebs Freibad wenn jemand Lust hat.


Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. September 2016)

"Apparently, if you ride an e-bike, it's important to wear a helmet with integrated eye protection. Who knew? The lid is made by Lazer, but they were far from the only one with a helmet featuring a flip-down windshield."

Mit Scheibn? Do kenn i doch ah wen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. September 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mit Scheibn? Do kenn i doch ah wen



Der fährd aber ka eleggdrische Eierschaukel


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> "Apparently, if you ride an e-bike, it's important to wear a helmet with integrated eye protection. Who knew? The lid is made by Lazer, but they were far from the only one with a helmet featuring a flip-down windshield."
> 
> Mit Scheibn? Do kenn i doch ah wen


Ey


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ey



http://www.pinkbike.com/news/randoms-round-one-eurobike-2016.html

Lazer
http://www.lazersport.com/


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2016)

Super Tour grosses Lob an SuShu. Top


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2016)

> Das große ABER kommt zum Schluss: Die Eightpins-Stütze wird ab Frühjahr 2017 exklusiv in den Liteville-Bikes 301 MK14 und 601 MK14 erhältlich sein.



Mehr davon hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike...neuheiten/eurobike-2016-eightpins/a33674.html

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2016)

ganz schöner Scheizz, da bleibt genug Verstellweg auf der Strecke. Ausserdem Systemintegration ist immer bescheiden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> da bleibt genug Verstellweg auf der Strecke.



Wieso? Die fährt doch ganz rein - mehr Verstellwegverlust hat man mit einer RS, KS oder Vyron etc. ... weil die nie 100%tig passt wenn man etwas größer ist ...





Gerade entdeckt hier gibts mehr Details: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/09/02/eurobike-2016-eightpins/


----------



## RolandMC (5. September 2016)

Auf dem Video sieht es nicht so aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. September 2016)

Noch mehr von LV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2016)

Heut warn wieder die zwei richtigen zamm,
super Runde und der @Schoschi hat sich revanchiert, hat mich heute mürbe gemacht


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2016)

Freitag um 14.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Ebermannstadt, lockere Runde Schoschi und ich, wenn jemand Lust hat?!


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2016)

Wir wollen Samstag maximiliangrottentour fohren , falls aner mitwill soll sagen


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2016)

Ja, Maxgrotte am Samstag ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## derwaaal (8. September 2016)

Oje Schoschi, dreimal hinternander fohrn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freitag um 14.30 Uhr ab Parkplatz Ebermannstadt, lockere Runde Schoschi und ich, wenn jemand Lust hat?!



Lust


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2016)

O.K. das Bild ist gut getroffen.


----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Oje Schoschi, dreimal hinternander fohrn


Ja mir wird auch scho ganz anders........


----------



## 0815p (9. September 2016)

maxgrootn morgen um 10.15 am parkpl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2016)

O.K.


----------



## derwaaal (9. September 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> maxgrootn morgen um 10.15 am parkpl


Mahlzeit!
Meint Ihr die Maxgrotte bei Krottensee?


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2016)

nein.


----------



## derwaaal (9. September 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2016)

war supi tour heut, und wieder mal paar neue meter kennen gelernt


----------



## SuShu (10. September 2016)

Ich fahre morgen im Fichtelgebirge. Wahrscheinlich OkoSchnPlatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. September 2016)

Da war ich schon am Do  - @SuShu  bissl aufpassen, die 303er ist gesperrt, jetzt kann man mit dem Auto nicht von allen Seiten auf den Seehaus-Parkplatz fahren.

(Kösseine habe wieder nicht mitgenommen - dafür Baden im Fichtelsee...)


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2016)

Ja, die Sophienhöhle Tour, ist echt immer super.


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2016)

werd morgen um 15.45uhr ab r.b a tour fohrn, falls aner zeit hot


----------



## SuShu (12. September 2016)

Zeit schon, gehe aber Shuttlen am Ochsenkopf. Hauptsache keine Hm mehr bergauf.


----------



## 0815p (12. September 2016)

SuShu schrieb:


> Zeit schon, gehe aber Shuttlen am Ochsenkopf. Hauptsache keine Hm mehr bergauf.


werden doch nur 1000


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. September 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls aner zeit hot



zeit hätte ich, bin aber zu langsam für dich ... wenn ich vormittags schon los fahre, holst du mich auf der anderen seite der wiesent am nachmittag wieder ein


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> zeit hätte ich, bin aber zu langsam für dich ... wenn ich vormittags schon los fahre, holst du mich auf der anderen seite der wiesent am nachmittag wieder ein



Dann könnten wir mal zusammen fahren, wenn wir mitm Umbau fertig sind...hört sich nach unserer Geschwindigkeitskategorie an


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. September 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir mal zusammen fahren, wenn wir mitm Umbau fertig sind...hört sich nach unserer Geschwindigkeitskategorie an


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> unserer Geschwindigkeitskategorie an



Bin dabei  Bzw. ihr könnt auch ma zu mir kommen..


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin dabei  Bzw. ihr könnt auch ma zu mir kommen..



Kommst irgendwo aus der Nähe Bamberg, oder? Müssen wir dann mit Keller verbinden (z.B. Schmausenkeller oder zum Roppelt's)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

oder bei Helmut´s Hofschänke, gegen a Schlenkerla hädd ich aber auch nix einzuwenden


----------



## derwaaal (13. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin dabei  Bzw. ihr könnt auch ma zu mir kommen..


Bin morgen Nachmittag da, Teamevent Bamberger Bierwanderung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Bierwanderung



So eine Wanderung ist aber zu Fuß, wir wollen ja fahren mit dem Rad


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2016)

werd freitag mittags ab 13.45 uhr a tour ab r.b fohren, wenns pisst dann net


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. September 2016)

pisst ab Mittag zu 75%, fahr besser morgen, wohl der letzte Tag mit Ü25° in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2016)

War Heute nochmal etwas länger unterwegs in der herbstlichen Sommerhitze. 1422hm, 76km, Fahrzeit ohne Pausen 9Std. 18Min.
Forchheim Kellerwaldtrails, Friesener Warte, Hirschaid, Sassanfahrt, Schnaid, Kreuzberg, Forchheim ....




 


 Do drüm is da Biergaddn





Durschdd, Prost!


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2016)

ok, wir können uns doch nicht treffen..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> ok, wir können uns doch nicht treffen..



noch langsammer und weniger ist immer eine option 

wie nennt man das ..... glaube so: bin abwärtskompatibel


----------



## derwaaal (15. September 2016)

Hattest du net mal gesagt Du wärest net fit?! :O
Ich verstehe, so wie der Roland auch immer sagt, er is net fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hattest du net mal gesagt Du wärest net fit?! :O
> Ich verstehe, so wie der Roland auch immer sagt, er is net fit



gegenüber dem Peter oder dem Roland bin ich eine lahme Krücke .... wenn ich alleine fahre dann kann ich mir meine Zeit selber einteilen und wenn ich eine Pause brauche dann mache ich eine und wenn ich noch ne Stunde länger unterwegs bin dann is mir des auch wurscht, geht aber halt nicht wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt, und genau dann sieht man erst dass man eigentlich garnicht fit ist ... wenn ich mit dem Peter, Roland etc. fahre bin ich nur am hinterher hecheln, kurz vorm Herzkasper ... Beispiel Rb Auffahrt zur Neideck, nach der ersten Kurve haben die mich schon abgehängt ...

Letzte Woche mitm Roland und Schoschi bin ich die Muggndorf Auffahrt mit vorne 20 hinten 42 raufgeeiert, da war des konzentrieren das ich ned vom Rad fall anstrengender als das treten ansich


----------



## 0815p (16. September 2016)

@Sportback513 , top leistung heut, bergauf und bergab, alle achtung, hat super spass gmacht


----------



## Sportback513 (16. September 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Sportback513 , top leistung heut, bergauf und bergab, alle achtung, hat super spass gmacht



Danke Peter für die super Tour!
Ja,hat Spaß gmacht aber nach der Tour hat's 
mer auch glangt
Und morgen mach ich mich an die Bremse,hab heut im
Umkreis von 1Km alle Wildtiere aufgeschreckt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. September 2016)

Sportback513 schrieb:


> hab heut im Umkreis von 1Km alle Wildtiere aufgeschreckt



wenns quietscht einfach bisschen ölen das hilft


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2016)

Schlechtes Wetter, Regen?
Mir wurschdd, immer schön geschmeidig in Bewegung bleiben ...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2016)

Wo war denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2016)

Bei Spardorf, nähe Waldkindergarten, anschliessend war ich noch bei der Tongrube Marloffstein


----------



## rebirth (17. September 2016)

da liegt zu viel schrott im auslauf


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> da liegt zu viel schrott im auslauf


Dadurch wirds ja erst interessant..


----------



## RolandMC (18. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> War Heute nochmal etwas länger unterwegs in der herbstlichen Sommerhitze. 1422hm, 76km, Fahrzeit ohne Pausen 9Std. 18Min.



Sauber
das ganze jetzt in 7,6 Stunden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> das ganze jetzt in 7,6 Stunden.



klaro, wenn du ein mobiles Sauerstoffzelt mit nimmst zur Wiederbelebung nach den Anstiegen 

Gleich noch die passende Musik dazu


----------



## 0815p (19. September 2016)

werd mittwoch nachmittag pottensta klumptour fohren, falls aner intresse hat , bscheit sagnn


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gleich noch die passende Musik dazu



Das hast du aber schön gesungen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. September 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch nachmittag pottensta klumptour fohren, falls aner intresse hat , bscheit sagnn


Wo fährst weg? Bei dem üblichen kleinen Parkplatz?
Und wann?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Das hast du aber schön gesungen



hat der Computer gemacht


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wo fährst weg? Bei dem üblichen kleinen Parkplatz?
> Und wann?





peter metz schrieb:


> werd mittwoch nachmittag pottensta klumptour fohren, falls aner intresse hat , bscheit sagnn



na da brauch ich dann nicht mitzufahren, da bräucht ich einen drag-racer und kein lahmarschiges LV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2016)

Werd heute mit dem Schoschi ab Leutenbach ein Ründchen drehen wenn einer will??
15.00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## 0815p (20. September 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wo fährst weg? Bei dem üblichen kleinen Parkplatz?
> Und wann?


ja, am parkpl wie immer, so um 1600 uhr .
red, werd ka schnelle fohrt, aber wennst ka lust hast, dann lass es bleiben


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd heute mit dem Schoschi ab Leutenbach ein Ründchen drehen wenn einer will??



Hab mein eigenes Ründchen gedreht und mich gewundert über die deutsche Sprache von Behörden und Ämtern, besonders die der Stadt Baiersdorf 




 

Manchmal fragt man sich schon ob die immer nüchtern sind im Dienst ...


----------



## RolandMC (20. September 2016)

Wäre vom Schnitt etwas für dich gewesen 7,1! Aber technisch und Rampen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wäre vom Schnitt etwas für dich gewesen


wo wart ihr denn?  Alles noch ziemlich feucht im Wald ...


----------



## Schoschi (21. September 2016)

Haben ja mehr Zwetschga gfressen als was wir gefahren sind


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. September 2016)

des wurmige zeuch ... der Roland hat bestimmt vorher neigschaud


----------



## derwaaal (21. September 2016)

und später noch a paar aufs Blech, oder?


----------



## RolandMC (21. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> des wurmige zeuch ... der Roland hat bestimmt vorher neigschaud


Freilich hab ich nei gschaud, ned ahne wurmich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ned ahne wurmich.



warn dann bestimmd gschbrizdd


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. September 2016)

mit freiem Auslauf


----------



## 0815p (23. September 2016)

martina, rike u ich werden morgen um 10.30 ab pommelsbrunn a tour fohren, falls aner mitwill, soll er bscheid sagn


----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freilich hab ich nei gschaud, ned ahne wurmich.


Eiweiß is gut fürn Muskelaufbau!


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2016)

werd mittwoch um 15.15uhr a kurze (es werd um 1800uhr dunkel im wold) technorunden fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. September 2016)

Weiß no net wie lang i Prüfung hab am Mi - wo geht's weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (27. September 2016)

matterparke


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2016)

.....vom Wochenende..... Scheiß Wetter
Leider von den "Männerstellen" keine Bilder da Sichern und Bildermachen nicht klappt.
.... Wobei der Schoschi könnts schaffen.... hahahah Insider


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2016)

Mensch war das wieder geil, ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr. 
Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## S P (28. September 2016)

Sieht irgendwie verdammt nach...




und 




aus...


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mensch war das wieder geil, ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.
> Tolle Bilder!!


So schauts aus!

Hobbi doch glad die Banorama Bilder vergessn....


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie verdammt nach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...dem alten Stasi Mann entgeht doch nichts....


----------



## lowfat (28. September 2016)

Sehr schön! Ich habs auch ohne Stasivergangenheit erkannt


----------



## RolandMC (28. September 2016)

Da sieht man doch glatt mein lächeln im Gesicht



Saddamchen schrieb:


> So schauts aus!
> 
> Hobbi doch glad die Banorama Bilder vergessn....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. September 2016)

>



middachsschläfla gmachdd?


----------



## Saddamchen (28. September 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> middachsschläfla gmachdd?


Schönheidsschläfla...... hod nix gnuzd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (28. September 2016)

H.m.l.a.A.!


----------



## Schoschi (29. September 2016)

Saugut! Waren doch relativ flowige Geschichten oder? Echt geile Gegend


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. September 2016)

2017 bin ich fit am Berg


----------



## RolandMC (1. Oktober 2016)

Montag früh 10.00 Uhr Walberla, Retterner Kanzel, Reisberg 25 KM 800-900 HM.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2016)

Regnts da net? I bin zu Fuß im Bayerwald :/ also viel Spass!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Oktober 2016)

ne, am Montag ist alles gut!!!! Hoffentlich
Schönes Beine vertreten noch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Oktober 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Montag früh 10.00 Uhr Walberla



Wo na Treff, Schleif, Kirch oder Leut?
Walberla > Kanzel > Reisberg sind aber ab bissla mehr wie 25km ...



JohSch schrieb:


> Regnts da net?



0,1l des reicht nicht mal zum nass werden, da schwitze ich ja mehr, selbst bei nur 15°


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Montag früh 10.00 Uhr Walberla, Retterner Kanzel, Reisberg 25 KM 800-900 HM.


Wenn du oben auf mich wartest, während ich den berg rauf schieb, würd ich mal interesse anmelden!


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2016)

@RolandMC 

Nur Interessehalber und ohne (heute) zu planen morgen um acht das Bett zu verlassen...

Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt um 10 Uhr. GPS Koordinaten werden bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Oktober 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> während ich den berg rauf schieb


----------



## microbat (2. Oktober 2016)

...bist Du des? - Franke


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Oktober 2016)

ne des ist der Hubsi


----------



## RolandMC (2. Oktober 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wenn du oben auf mich wartest, während ich den berg rauf schieb, würd ich mal interesse anmelden!


Gerne würde ich warten, aber du bist ja eh wieder schneller als ich. Warst ja schon lange nicht mehr hier.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wo na Treff, Schleif, Kirch oder Leut?
> Walberla > Kanzel > Reisberg sind aber ab bissla mehr wie 25km ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ab Leutenbach, Treffpunkt bei mir.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Oktober 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab Leutenbach



Alles klaro bis Morgen frisch und munter ausgeruht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Oktober 2016)

Anbei noch ein paar Bildchen aus unserem Kurz-Wander-Urlaub in Ösiland 

Wen es weiter interessiert, Infos gibts hier:
http://www.baerenschuetzklamm.at/web/


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2016)

Nicht schlecht, ist mal was anderes. Schöner Wanderweg.


----------



## derwaaal (10. Oktober 2016)

mitm Hochrad bestimmt lustitsch


----------



## RolandMC (10. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem Rad möchte ich da nicht fahren.


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2016)

werd morgen um 15.15 ab mattpark a runde dreha, falls a z.u.l hat bscheid sogn


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2016)

von letzter woche
bilder hat @klot  gmacht


----------



## 0815p (12. Oktober 2016)

werd freitag mittag a runden ab r.b fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Rückwärts aufm Hinterrad runter gerollt? 

Aber da sieht man mal wieder wer Kraftüberschuss pur hat


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Bilder!



peter metz schrieb:


> werd freitag mittag a runden ab r.b fohrn, falls aner z.u.l hat


I schau mal und geb no Bescheid  - wann is Mittag?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Oktober 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> - wann is Mittag?



Die Hotza aus Draadorf hod imma gsoggd:
"Um zwölfa is auf da ganz'n Welt Middoch."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Oktober 2016)

wäre das fahrtechnisch nichts für den ein oder anderen von euch?


----------



## microbat (12. Oktober 2016)

So 'ne Rolle die Stufe runter hab' ich schon gemacht. Mein Timing war grottig und das Ergebnis machte mehr als "aua"...


----------



## kubikjch (12. Oktober 2016)

Saugeil das video   

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> von letzter woche
> bilder hat @klot  gmacht


Top, die Bilder haben ja SPsche Qualität


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Top, die Bilder haben ja SPsche Qualität


ja, der kann scho saugut fotografieren, die beide würden sich verstehn

hier noch paar von seiner fotokunst


















des letzte is mit mein telefonfoto gmacht


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2016)

werd um 1030 mitn red ab m.parke a kurze runden dreha


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich dreh ah a glane Rundn. Mei Nachbir hod gsochd er dährd a Beig und des wärd heud amol desdäd. Vielleichd sichd ma sich...fohr ärschd uma älfa


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Oktober 2016)

und ich fohr a dässdrundn mid an fäddn fully beig im dechsendorfer gehölz nachaddhla, muss ich morng widder abgem. des rumgeschauggle middm enduro geht man aff die eier


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, der kann scho saugut fotografieren, die beide würden sich verstehn
> 
> 
> 
> des letzte is mit mein telefonfoto gmacht


Für Handy a super Bild find ich. Mal ne ganz andere Perpektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2016)

wo bistn rumgetollt, ham dich gar ned gsehn


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> wo bistn rumgetollt, ham dich gar ned gsehn


Standardrunde. Höhenweg-Spitzkehren-Muschel-Pavillion.
..........wor widder a Aggzion.... in Schdreidbärch beim Rodzambaua gemergd das mei Steggachs daham lichd.....
In Reuth beim Schweizer Keller hod mer mei Fraala des Ding übergebn!


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Schoschi (16. Oktober 2016)

Du hast doch die Achs früher auch scho mal daheim liegen lassen oder nicht?!?
Musst heute nach paar km wieder umdrehen. Hab vorher mein Trinkschlauch sauber gemacht. Wollts ganz schlau machen. Mit Druckluft Zewakügelchen durchblasen. Die letzte ist stecken geblieben und ich habs nicht gemerkt. Rohrverstopfung quasi. Und jedesmal zum trinken anhalten und abenteuerlich aus der Trinkblase saufen war mir ziemlich schnell zu blöd.........


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Oktober 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mit Druckluft Zewakügelchen durchblasen. Die letzte ist stecken geblieben und ich habs nicht gemerkt.



wie kommt ma denn auf so a blöde Idee? 

Warmes Wasser rein, Coraga Tab, einwirken lassen und dann kannst es über den Schlauch absaugen, danach noch 2-3mal klarspühlen, feddich


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Achs früher auch scho mal daheim liegen lassen oder nicht?!?
> Musst heute nach paar km wieder umdrehen. Hab vorher mein Trinkschlauch sauber gemacht. Wollts ganz schlau machen. Mit Druckluft Zewakügelchen durchblasen. Die letzte ist stecken geblieben und ich habs nicht gemerkt. Rohrverstopfung quasi. Und jedesmal zum trinken anhalten und abenteuerlich aus der Trinkblase saufen war mir ziemlich schnell zu blöd.........


.... des wor der Saddl du Honk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Achs früher auch scho mal daheim liegen lassen oder nicht?!?
> Musst heute nach paar km wieder umdrehen. Hab vorher mein Trinkschlauch sauber gemacht. Wollts ganz schlau machen. Mit Druckluft Zewakügelchen durchblasen. Die letzte ist stecken geblieben und ich habs nicht gemerkt. Rohrverstopfung quasi. Und jedesmal zum trinken anhalten und abenteuerlich aus der Trinkblase saufen war mir ziemlich schnell zu blöd.........


hahaahh..... dumm, dümmer, Schoschi


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Achs früher auch scho mal daheim liegen lassen oder nicht?!?
> Musst heute nach paar km wieder umdrehen. Hab vorher mein Trinkschlauch sauber gemacht. Wollts ganz schlau machen. Mit Druckluft Zewakügelchen durchblasen. Die letzte ist stecken geblieben und ich habs nicht gemerkt. Rohrverstopfung quasi. Und jedesmal zum trinken anhalten und abenteuerlich aus der Trinkblase saufen war mir ziemlich schnell zu blöd.........





FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wie kommt ma denn auf so a blöde Idee?
> 
> Warmes Wasser rein, Coraga Tab, einwirken lassen und dann kannst es über den Schlauch absaugen, danach noch 2-3mal klarspühlen, feddich


Einfach nach der Tour sauber machen ihr Vögel....


----------



## derwaaal (17. Oktober 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd um 1030 mitn red ab m.parke a kurze runden dreha


war der Friitz auch dabei?


----------



## ragazza (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .... des wor der Saddl du Honk!


da war ich auch dabei, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wird so 2008 gewesen sein


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> war der Friitz auch dabei?


Der Fritz war woanders dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Fritz war woanders dabei.


aber selbe Ecke, oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja.


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> da war ich auch dabei, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wird so 2008 gewesen sein


Mensch Robert..... du bist doch mittlerweile schon weit über achzig oder? Dh. du kannst dich unmöglich an solche Lapalien aus 2008 erinnern!


----------



## ragazza (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mensch Robert..... du bist doch mittlerweile schon weit über achzig oder? Dh. du kannst dich unmöglich an solche Lapalien aus 2008 erinnern!


oh doch, ich sah, daß deine Frau dich sehr lieb hat und dir den Sattel gebracht hat .
Ich bin erst 52, momentan allerdings wirklich etwas älter. Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen im BP Schöneck beide Unterarme gebrochen und habe deswegen Zeit fürs Forum. Ohne Fullface wäre ich vielleicht gar nicht mehr hier, Glück gehabt, nur Schädeltrauma    Viel Spass Euch in der Frängischen !!!


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> oh doch, ich sah, daß deine Frau dich sehr lieb hat und dir den Sattel gebracht hat .
> Ich bin erst 52, momentan allerdings wirklich etwas älter. Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen im BP Schöneck beide Unterarme gebrochen und habe deswegen Zeit fürs Forum. Ohne Fullface wäre ich vielleicht gar nicht mehr hier, Glück gehabt, nur Schädeltrauma    Viel Spass Euch in der Frängischen !!!


Sauber..... und wie schreibst du? Mit der Nase? 	.... Kacke man. Seit wann fährst du denn Bikepark?  Klingt nach Frontflip... Hinterrad nen Kick bekommen am Absprung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> oh doch, ich sah, daß deine Frau dich sehr lieb hat und dir den Sattel gebracht hat .
> Ich bin erst 52, momentan allerdings wirklich etwas älter. Ich habe mir vor 3 Wochen im BP Schöneck beide Unterarme gebrochen und habe deswegen Zeit fürs Forum. Ohne Fullface wäre ich vielleicht gar nicht mehr hier, Glück gehabt, nur Schädeltrauma    Viel Spass Euch in der Frängischen !!!


Mensch könntest mal wieder vorbei schauen wenn du wieder fit bist.


----------



## ragazza (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Sauber..... und wie schreibst du? Mit der Nase? 	.... Kacke man. Seit wann fährst du denn Bikepark?  Klingt nach Frontflip... Hinterrad nen Kick bekommen am Absprung?


Schreiben geht, Finger und Ellenbogen sind frei, links Gips aussenrum, rechts Titan innendrin . Im Bikepark bin ich schon ab und zu, meist aber am Oko, ist nicht weit von meiner Freundin. Vom Unfall weiss ich leider nichts mehr, war länger bewusstlos. Meine Süsse hats aber gesehen. Ich hatte einen Table länger eingeschätzt, war zu schnell und habe ihn übersprungen, bin dann stumpf genau im Tal zwischen den folgenden Hügeln gelandet. Aber ansonsten wars heuer super. Wir fahren fast keine Rennen mehr (ich fuhr nur in Trieb Enduro-Klasse) und im Urlaub waren wir in Ligurien (auch 50% Rennrad). Ich muss wirklich mal wieder mit euch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Einfach nach der Tour sauber machen ihr Vögel....



machst Du des nach jeder Tour?Du musst langeweile haben 
Bei mir is eh nur Wasser drin, manchmal auch 3 Tage, einfach immerwieder nachfüllen ... ;-)


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schreiben geht, Finger und Ellenbogen sind frei, links Gips aussenrum, rechts Titan innendrin . Im Bikepark bin ich schon ab und zu, meist aber am Oko, ist nicht weit von meiner Freundin. Vom Unfall weiss ich leider nichts mehr, war länger bewusstlos. Meine Süsse hats aber gesehen. Ich hatte einen Table länger eingeschätzt, war zu schnell und habe ihn übersprungen, bin dann stumpf genau im Tal zwischen den folgenden Hügeln gelandet. Aber ansonsten wars heuer super. Wir fahren fast keine Rennen mehr (ich fuhr nur in Trieb Enduro-Klasse) und im Urlaub waren wir in Ligurien (auch 50% Rennrad). Ich muss wirklich mal wieder mit euch eine Runde drehen.


HAhaah das kenne ich. Exakt das gleiche ist mir mal in Spizak passiert. Zu schnell... Landung übersprungen..... Einschlag..... Aua


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bei mir is eh nur Wasser drin, manchmal auch 3 Tage, einfach immerwieder nachfüllen ... ;-)


Wo......? hahaah


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wo......?



In der Blase .......... Trinkblase 

Die paar Keime die sich da entwickeln bringen keinen um wenns Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure ( sonst kann man sich wundern warum der Rucksack aufeinmal so prall ist  ) mal ein paar tage drinnen war und man wieder frisches draufschüttet. Wenn Du allerdings Bier rein schüttest würde ich das Ding auch nach jeder Tour sauber machen 

hatte mal Apfelsaftschorle drinnen .... gut da waren die ersten schlucks etwas seltsam am nächsten Tag, aber ich lebe immernoch


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Oktober 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> In der Blase .......... Trinkblase
> 
> Die paar Keime die sich da entwickeln bringen keinen um wenns Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure ( sonst kann man sich wundern warum der Rucksack aufeinmal so prall ist  ) mal ein paar tage drinnen war und man wieder frisches draufschüttet. Wenn Du allerdings Bier rein schüttest würde ich das Ding auch nach jeder Tour sauber machen
> 
> hatte mal Apfelsaftschorle drinnen .... gut da waren die ersten schlucks etwas seltsam am nächsten Tag, aber ich lebe immernoch


Wenn Bier drin wäre, wäre das Ding komplett leer


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Oktober 2016)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wenn Bier drin wäre, wäre das Ding komplett leer



ausgeleckt wa 

Wenn jemmand Angst vor Bakterien und Keimen hat kann er auch ne Pille reinwerfen zum nachgefüllten Wasser
http://www.jacobsencons.de/micropur-trinkwasserentkeimung

Mit den Pillen kannste sogar das Wasser ausm Goldfisch Tümpel im Dechsendorfer Gehölz saufen


----------



## microbat (17. Oktober 2016)

Kipp doch Hefe zum Apfelsaft dazu und warte 10 Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2016)

@peter metz - @RolandMC 

Ausgegraben aus den Tiefen des virtuellen Universums ... 2010 war rot / schwarz Mode


----------



## julian87 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wir fahren morgen um 10:30 a Ründla ab Matterhorn Parke.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen um 10:30 a Ründla ab Matterhorn Parke.



war heute vormittag bei nieselregen, lauter matsch und wasserpfützenslalom ...


----------



## 0815p (22. Oktober 2016)

julian87 schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen um 10:30 a Ründla ab Matterhorn Parke.


wir sen dabei


----------



## julian87 (22. Oktober 2016)

Tip Top


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2016)

Fohr am Sunndoch die Kanzel.
10:30 Kellerwaldparkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2016)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schreiben geht, Finger und Ellenbogen sind frei, links Gips aussenrum, rechts Titan innendrin . Im Bikepark bin ich schon ab und zu, meist aber am Oko, ist nicht weit von meiner Freundin. Vom Unfall weiss ich leider nichts mehr, war länger bewusstlos. Meine Süsse hats aber gesehen. Ich hatte einen Table länger eingeschätzt, war zu schnell und habe ihn übersprungen, bin dann stumpf genau im Tal zwischen den folgenden Hügeln gelandet. Aber ansonsten wars heuer super. Wir fahren fast keine Rennen mehr (ich fuhr nur in Trieb Enduro-Klasse) und im Urlaub waren wir in Ligurien (auch 50% Rennrad). Ich muss wirklich mal wieder mit euch eine Runde drehen.


Robert Alter Haudegen, deine Frontflips sind immer noch legendär. Wäre höchste Zeit da du wieder mal vorbei kommst.
Mit zwei gebrochenen Unterarmen wäre gut, dann bist du bergauf nur halb so schnell, also nur noch vier Mal schneller als ich.


----------



## ragazza (28. Oktober 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Robert Alter Haudegen, deine Frontflips sind immer noch legendär. Wäre höchste Zeit da du wieder mal vorbei kommst.
> Mit zwei gebrochenen Unterarmen wäre gut, dann bist du bergauf nur halb so schnell, also nur noch vier Mal schneller als ich.


ja, da müssen wir nächstes Jahr mal was machen. Gerne würde ich euch mal meine Heimat zeigen, hier ist auch nicht ohne, wir haben hier schon einige Dauergrinser-Trails . Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal ein neues Rennrad gekauft. Da kann ich wieder strampeln, bis ich wieder einen Enduro-Lenker halten kann. 
Roland, du warst schon schnell: ich weiß noch, wie ich am Lago im Flachen in die Dreifachkurbel reingetreten bin und du mit ner 120er Trittfrequenz die Zweifach bedient hast, und du hast nicht abreißen lassen. Ich denke, bei euch hat sich, wie bei uns hier, die 1-fach-Kurbel durchgesetzt.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Oktober 2016)

Bin gerade wieder am Lago, ich kann mich genau erinnern. Nach über 2000 HM haben wir einen gigantischen Endspurt nach Malcesine hingelegt. Morgen werden wir unser Rad 1000 bis 1200 Hm hochtragen. Je nach Laune.
Einen Oberpfälzer Stolper Trail würde ich auch gerne mal machen.
Ich fahre seit kurzem 1x12 da meine 970 den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich habe es nicht vermisst, da ich es nicht gekannt habe,würde aber nicht mehr tauschen wollen.

Roland


----------



## ragazza (29. Oktober 2016)

viel Spass am Lago, und immer Höchstleistung natürlich


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Oktober 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder am Lago



Du bisd a mehr ford als daham 

Und ich hab


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2016)

waren wieder mal kurz in bremen





















schlechte bildqualität, aber hab nur des telefoto dabei ghabt


----------



## S P (31. Oktober 2016)

Für ne Funke doch super geworden! 
P.S. Wenn es klein, preiswert und gut sein soll - Sony RX100 (Mark I)


----------



## RolandMC (31. Oktober 2016)

Bremen ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. November 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren wieder mal kurz in bremen



Zieht diesesmal nicht, der Roland hat sich scho vorher verplappert 


RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder am Lago,...  Morgen werden wir unser Rad 1000 bis 1200 Hm hochtragen. Je nach Laune.



Trotzdem wie immer, schöne Bilder, egal ob Handy oder Spiegelreflex


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Zieht diesesmal nicht, der Roland hat sich scho vorher verplappert
> 
> 
> Trotzdem wie immer, schöne Bilder, egal ob Handy oder Spiegelreflex


ha ha, war aber ned mitn roland im urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Zieht diesesmal nicht, der Roland hat sich scho vorher verplappert
> 
> 
> Trotzdem wie immer, schöne Bilder, egal ob Handy oder Spiegelreflex


Wieder falsch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. November 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ha ha, war aber ned mitn roland im urlaub



na dann doch Bremen weil des andere war ja Hamburg


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieder falsch



sack


----------



## lowfat (2. November 2016)

Sehr schön! Bremen hat ja schöne Sehenswürdigkeiten


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2016)

werd morgen um 13.30 a runden fränkische fohrn


----------



## LeFritzz (3. November 2016)

Von wo fährst?


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2016)

matter parke


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. November 2016)

Mit Stirnlampe?

Ich fohr ned mit, dann könntest es bis vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit schaffen


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2016)

wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. November 2016)

I vll ah  - bin eh in ERH


----------



## LeFritzz (4. November 2016)

Bin nicht dabei.
Habe um 14:00 noch eine Besprechung aufgedrückt bekommen.
Arbeit macht frei..oder...Jedem das Seine ?


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2016)

gut wors


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2016)

ich fohr erst nächstes jahr wieder mit, wenn ich mei kondi soweit gepimpt hab dass der roland mich blos no vo hindn sieht


----------



## 0815p (4. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ich fohr erst nächstes jahr wieder mit, wenn ich mei kondi soweit gepimpt hab dass der roland mich blos no vo hindn sieht


du manst, kurz bevor er dich überundet


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> du manst, kurz bevor er dich überundet



schau ma amol, aber a bissla schneller die berchla nauf will ich scho wern bis zum frühjahr. geht hald ned vo heut auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. November 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> gut wors


Ja woa a longa Tour. A bissla an Salbn Verband hod mei Ellabong doch nu brauchd. Gud das i Schienbaaschooner on kabbd hob, die häd i nämli ned brauchd.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> A bissla an Salbn Verband hod mei Ellabong doch nu brauchd.



gute besserung


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. November 2016)

Ballern is halt gefährlich, fahr ma halt nächsts Mal langsam...


----------



## 0815p (6. November 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2016)

Bock auf Ballern.
Bin sozusagen im Stand umgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. November 2016)

kann ned so schlimm sein, schreiben klappt ja noch 
Aber Du weisst ja, mit zunehmenden Alter soll man etwas langsammer machen


----------



## RolandMC (8. November 2016)

Axalp schrieb:


> Mir hat's auch sehr viel Spass gemacht. Super Trails und super Truppe!
> 
> Was mir gerade so einfällt:
> 
> ...



Mal wieder ein Update:
Ragley Bagger 288
Nicolai ION
Liteville 301 MK 11


----------



## lowfat (8. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Update:
> Ragley Bagger 288
> Nicolai ION
> Liteville 301 MK 11


Materialschänder 
Seit ich 1994 das Mountainbiken angefangen hab, hab ich vier Räder gehabt. Zwei davon fahr ich immer noch. Macht eine Nutzungsdauer von im Schnitt 5,5 Jahren pro Rad


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Materialschänder
> Seit ich 1994 das Mountainbiken angefangen hab, hab ich vier Räder gehabt. Zwei davon fahr ich immer noch. Macht eine Nutzungsdauer von im Schnitt 5,5 Jahren pro Rad


Du bist ja ein Kerl wie der Breyer, der wechselt seine Reifen am Rad nicht weil sie abgefahren sind, sondern brüchig vom rumstehen.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. November 2016)

Hmmm.....
2009: BMC TE02
2012: Ghost AMR
2015: LV 301 Mk12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (9. November 2016)

Tja
1984 3-Gang
1989 7-Gang
2001 Mtb
2013 noch eins
2016 eins noch
2016 RR
tbc
edit: achja, und irgendwo zwischen erstem und zweiten war mal so ein Pseudo-BMX (das ich aber nicht als solches verwendet hab)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. November 2016)

Und @RolandMC welches ist jetzt das neue?
Fährste jetzt in Zukunft Hardtail?


----------



## Axalp (9. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Scott Genius
> Bionicon Edison
> Fusion Whiplash
> Proceed FST
> ...



Jetzt muss man aber dazu sagen, dass die Nutzungsdauer von Deinen Kisten in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen hat.
Sonst war es ja immer nur 3 Monate lange "das beste Rad aller Zeiten" 

Hab übrigens auch 'was neues:


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2016)

Axalp schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man aber dazu sagen, dass die Nutzungsdauer von Deinen Kisten in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen hat.
> Sonst war es ja immer nur 3 Monate lange "das beste Rad aller Zeiten"
> 
> Hab übrigens auch 'was neues:


saubers Gerät, ich hoff des is 2017 in der Schweiz dabei!! Du natürlich auch.


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2016)

.


----------



## RolandMC (9. November 2016)

Ich weis nicht mehr was ich mir kaufen soll! Die Luft wird dünn  Eigentlich bleibt ja nur Santa Cruz.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht mehr was ich mir kaufen soll! Die Luft wird dünn  Eigentlich bleibt ja nur Santa Cruz.



http://www.fat-bike.de/sandman-indus-fs110/

Dann können wir mal eine schmutzige Männerrunde zusammen drehen


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht mehr was ich mir kaufen soll! Die Luft wird dünn  Eigentlich bleibt ja nur Santa Cruz.


Ein e-bike!


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2016)

Ne, Ne, Ne keine Panzer, keine Lust 16-20KG den Berg raufzutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> keine Lust 16-20KG den Berg raufzutragen.



ein Einrad, das ist schön leicht zum Berge rauf tragen 






Orbea hat auch schöne Enduros
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mountainbikes/?uso=enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, Ne, Ne keine Panzer, keine Lust 16-20KG den Berg raufzutragen.



Zum Einen wiegen die Dinger 20-25kg und zum Anderen trägt man sie den Berg runter  
Also beim E-Bikestolperbiken stolpert man sozusagen bergauf 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2016)

Nicolai scheint auch motorlose Räder nichtmehr zu genügen, der entwickelt eBikes schon in nem Forum 
http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/in...tb-einblicke-in-die-produktentwicklung.44588/

Leichter wirds dadurch aber sicher auch nicht


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Einen wiegen die Dinger 20-25kg und zum Anderen trägt man sie den Berg runter
> Also beim E-Bikestolperbiken stolpert man sozusagen bergauf
> 
> G.


Endlich keine Überschlagsgefühle mehr bergab, wie droppt man bergauf?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. November 2016)

RolandMC schrieb:


> wie droppt man bergauf?



garnicht aber so kommt man auch hoch wenn mans denn kann

aber bedenke, dein Akku sollte nicht vor erreichen des Gipfels leer sein, sonst hast Du die A- Karte gezogen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2016)

Des heißt dann halt hoppen statt droppen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2016)




----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2016)

Alle Bilder wurden in der Nähe des Hamburger Fischmarkts aufgenommen.


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2016)

Bei derra käldn isn Peter sei Trinkschlauch bestimmt eingfrorn


----------



## RolandMC (13. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Waaf ned so a Gmscharri, des is es Gipflkreuz vo Poddnsta
> Bei derra käldn isn Peter sei Trinkschlauch bestimmt eingfrorn


Du hast es nicht begriffen


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2016)

hahahaha, und dann den Beitrag zitieren mit den geheimen Orts-Angaben, die ja eigentlich gelöscht gehören


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2016)

Ich würde halt so markante Punkte wie das Kreuz erst garnicht veröffentlichen wenn man die Örtlichkeiten so geheim wie möglich halten will. Das Kreuz und die daraus resultierenden Wege findet man gefühlte tausend mal auf Google in allen möglichen Dateiformatenn wenn man gezielt danach sucht. Auch bei öffentlich kommunizierten Wanderausflugszielen der Verkehrsgesellschaft Großraum Nürnberg (VGN) bis hin zum Geocaching.

Und dabei habe ich Youtube noch garnicht mit einbezogen.


----------



## S P (14. November 2016)

Die Geister, die ich rief....


----------



## LeFritzz (14. November 2016)

S P schrieb:


> Die Geister, die ich rief....


Die Frage ist nun:
Schiller: Walle, walle, manche Strecke.....?
oder doch der alte Geheimrat: Du gleichst dem Geist den du begreifst, nicht mir!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schiller: Walle, walle, manche Strecke.....?



Schiller?

Goethe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2016)

Such' er den redlichen Gewinn!
Sei er kein schellenlauter Tor!
Es trägt Verstand und rechter Sinn
Mit wenig Kunst sich selber vor;
Und wenn's euch ernst ist, was zu sagen,
Ist's nötig, Worten nachzujagen?
Ja, eure Reden, die so blinkend sind,
In denen Ihr der Menschheit Schnitzel kräuselt,
Sind unerquicklich wie der Nebelwind,
Der herbstlich durch die dürren Blätter säuselt.
(Goethe, Faust 1)


----------



## RolandMC (15. November 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich würde halt so markante Punkte wie das Kreuz erst garnicht veröffentlichen wenn man die Örtlichkeiten so geheim wie möglich halten will. Das Kreuz und die daraus resultierenden Wege findet man gefühlte tausend mal auf Google in allen möglichen Dateiformatenn wenn man gezielt danach sucht. Auch bei öffentlich kommunizierten Wanderausflugszielen der Verkehrsgesellschaft Großraum Nürnberg (VGN) bis hin zum Geocaching.
> 
> Und dabei habe ich Youtube noch garnicht mit einbezogen.



*Vielleicht solltest du dich nicht mehr mit diesem Fred befassen*, dann würden einige Einträge überflüssig sein.
IM YT Bereich ist bestimmt noch viel Platz für dich.


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2016)

Habt Ihr für morgen etwas geplant?


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2016)

Ne, da wir in den Alpen unterwegs waren.


----------



## derwaaal (27. November 2016)

an der Elbphilharmonie?


----------



## Speci007 (7. Dezember 2016)

http://www.frankenpost.de/region/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,5248735


----------



## ragazza (8. Dezember 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> http://www.frankenpost.de/region/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,5248735


und ich hab schon Gewissensbisse, wenn mir mal versehentlich beim Bremsen das Hinterrad blockiert. Ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2016)

martina u ich werden morgen um 1100uhr prüllbirkacher autobahntour fohren, ab po-sta parke


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (16. Dezember 2016)

bin dabei  Ist das der kleine Parkplatz an der Straße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Dezember 2016)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> bin dabei  Ist das der kleine Parkplatz an der Straße?


ja


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich werden morgen um 1100uhr prüllbirkacher autobahntour fohren, ab po-sta parke




Viel Spass!
Ich mach damit mal noch ein bissch weiter, so bis 75 ... start war 96. Danach Bergaufkondi ausbauen


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2016)

ich hab freitag frei u will wenns wetter passt noch aweng radeln gehn, wenn aner z.u.l


----------



## derwaaal (21. Dezember 2016)

muss zwar arbeiten, aber bin flexibel.
was sind denn grobe Daten? kann dann noch spontan präziser werden.
Welche Ecke? Fo, Po, Bemü, ...
Wann? 13°°?


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> muss zwar arbeiten, aber bin flexibel.
> was sind denn grobe Daten? kann dann noch spontan präziser werden.
> Welche Ecke? Fo, Po, Bemü, ...
> Wann? 13°°?


Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, tut mir leid.


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2016)

martina u ich fohren morgen die technotour ab matterp, falls aner z.u.l hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn foada nochad denn ?


----------



## Schoschi (29. Dezember 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich fohren morgen die technotour ab matterp, falls aner z.u.l hat


Möge die Kraft mit dir sein!!! (du weißt scho.......)


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2016)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Möge die Kraft mit dir sein!!! (du weißt scho.......)


 ja imperator


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn denn no?

Die Kraft wäre am 4. Mai...


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2016)

kann ich ned genau sagn, wenn ich mit mei arbeit fertig bin, aber des was wir heut fohren wolln (bergab) is eh nix für dich


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2016)

wetter war a traum


----------



## S P (30. Dezember 2016)

Top Fotos Peter! Die RX100 taugt schon.


----------



## 0815p (30. Dezember 2016)

bin deinen rat gefolgt


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Fotos.
Aber hattest Recht, Peter, für mich wäre das ein ziemliches Gestolpere geworden.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

Wir schreiben den 11.02.2017.
An alle übriggebliebenen!!!!
Die Saison 2017 beginnt, Rad liegt im Kofferraum. Sonnenschein, aber zu kalt.
Im Anbetracht meiner niederschmetternden konditionellen Verfassung, werde ich versuchen ca. 1-1,5 Stunden ab Matterhornparke zu fahren.  
Mal sehen wie es wird.
p.s. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen von euch mit der Trickstuff Direttissima, ist die überhaupt schon lieferbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (11. Februar 2017)

Die Saison hat doch niemals aufgehört  
Werde versuchen morgen ein Ründchen zu drehen


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

na ja da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Dann war es eine 3 monatige Unterbrechung
Hab mich jetzt bergauf ganz schön gequält. Ich muss sagen bergab hat es doch wieder Spaß gemacht.
Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Tour morgen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Februar 2017)

Bin grad am STB gewesen, kann morgen leider nicht. Boden ist perfekt. Alles trocken und wo es normalerweise feucht ist, ist noch alles gefroren. Ging super zu fahren... Mittelerde ohne Füße pipapo und so.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na ja da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Dann war es eine 3 monatige Unterbrechung
> Hab mich jetzt bergauf ganz schön gequält. Ich muss sagen bergab hat es doch wieder Spaß gemacht.
> Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Tour morgen.


War heut seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder auf dem Rad. Bergauf ging dafür relativ gut, bergab war teilweise grenzwertig...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Trickstuff Direttissima, ist die überhaupt schon lieferbar?



2-4 Wochen
https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Scheibenbremse-Direttissima-Set-schwarz


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Februar 2017)

Oh warum ist mein Post vorhin hier gelandet und nicbt im Nürnberg Faden, da hätte er eigentlich hingehört.
Komische Sachen geschehen hier.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Bin grad am STB gewesen, kann morgen leider nicht. Boden ist perfekt. Alles trocken und wo es normalerweise feucht ist, ist noch alles gefroren. Ging super zu fahren... Mittelerde ohne Füße pipapo und so.


Sauber


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War heut seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder auf dem Rad. Bergauf ging dafür relativ gut, bergab war teilweise grenzwertig...


Bergauf ging bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 2-4 Wochen
> https://r2-bike.com/TRICKSTUFF-Scheibenbremse-Direttissima-Set-schwarz


Das hab ich auch gelesen.
p.s. Bild vom Liteville ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> p.s. Bild vom Liteville ?!



PN "Biken" Seite 10 ab 23. November 2016

Ps.: suche jemanden mit Drehbank der ein Tretlagerinnengewinde als Aussengewinde schneiden kann.

Ansonsten was die Bremsen betrifft:



> *Lieferzeit:*
> Da jede Bremse in Handarbeit kundenspezifisch aufgebaut wird, wollen Sie bitte mit einer Lieferzeit von einer bis drei Wochen rechnen (Lieferfähigkeit vorausgesetzt) - diese Zeit müssen wir uns einfach nehmen!
> Bestellbar ab März 2016 - bitte rufen Sie an oder schreiben uns ([email protected]).



Quelle: http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/DRT.php


----------



## 0815p (11. Februar 2017)

wir woren heut aweng unterwegs, war recht windig und stürmig, aber schee


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> PN "Biken" Seite 10 ab 23. November 2016



Gibts ein Bild oder nicht? Kann mit deiner Antwort leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> wir woren heut aweng unterwegs, war recht windig und stürmig, aber schee


Schon wieder in Hamburg!! Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gibts ein Bild oder nicht?



Klar gibt es "ein Bild" aber nicht von dem was Du jetzt erwartest. Wird es auch nicht geben in der orginalen Form. Auf 26" x2.4" komme ich mir mittlerweilen vor als würde ich auf einem Kinderfahrrad sitzen.





Bin im Durchschnitt mit dem Fatbike 1,5-2 km/h schneller unterwegs auf 36km und 782hm sind die Regel derzeit ein 14,2er-14,5er Schnitt.
Damit roll ich jetzt halt überall einfach nur geschmeidig drüber ohne dieses rumgeschaukel und rumgewippe. Vom sagenhaften Grip will ich erst garnicht anfangen ...
Viel Carbon bringt ein Gewicht von 13,4kg. Mit einer Vyron würde es ca. 13,7kg wiegen.

Nachteil, auf längeren Asphaltstrecken tritt es sich etwas schwerer als mit schmalen Reifen. Gut fürs Kraft / Ausdauertraining 
Vorteil, Klingel kann man sich sparen, die Leute hören einen schon aus nem Km Entfernung 

So und ich mache jetzt mal weiter mit Abnehmen (aktuell 77,9kg) und an meiner Kondi arbeiten und irgendwann Ende März/ Anfang April schauen wir mal was es im Vergleich zu den ewigfitten gebracht hat.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2017)

Dann aber mit LV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2017)

Ein Jäger hat mich heute angesprochen ich solle bitte den Hund anleinen, Weilersbach hat nen Wolf 
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...hten-einen-Wolf-in-Weilersbach;art216,2401485


----------



## Fatpak (14. Februar 2017)

@FrankoniaTrails 
wie bist Du mit die Reifen zufrieden und wieviel Druck fährst Du deine Gabel?


----------



## rebirth (14. Februar 2017)

ich hab nach jeder tour nen wolf, der soll sich net so anstellen..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails
> wie bist Du mit die Reifen zufrieden und wieviel Druck fährst Du deine Gabel?



Die Reifen habe ich mittlerweilen mal getauscht gegen Juggernaut Pro, die sind um einiges leichter, allerdings auch "dünner" was die Karkasse betrifft, wird man sehen ob die auf felsigen Untergrund langfristig halten. Bei meinem derzeitigen Kampfgewicht von ca. 79kg fahre ich die mit 0,55bar vorne und hinten sowie mit Milch. Gabel Luftdruck müsste ich mal nachsehen, habe sie halt so eingestellt das sie anspricht wenn der Reifen kurz vorm Durchschlagen angekommen ist. Ich finde die Gabel prima, dagegen ist die Bluto Spielzeug .... aber da können die Meinungen durchaus auseinander gehen


----------



## Fatpak (14. Februar 2017)

Ja die Pro Version leicht aber so dünn wie ein Kondom 

Danke für die Info und falls zum Tiergarten kommst sag Bescheid, könnmer evtl ne Fatte Runde drehen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und falls zum Tiergarten kommst sag Bescheid, könnmer evtl ne Fatte Runde drehen



Welches Fat hast Du?
Auch beim Alex gekauft?


----------



## Fatpak (14. Februar 2017)

meine Frau hat mir schon Hausverbot beim Alex erteilt

aber meistens bin ich mit Farley oder dicken Fanes (siehe mein Profbild) unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> meine Frau hat mir schon Hausverbot beim Alex erteilt


----------



## Fatpak (16. Februar 2017)

@FrankoniaTrails

hast du a Bild mit die Juggernaut Pro im vergleich auf der gleiche Felge?
würde mich der vergleich interesieren im hinterbau


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2017)

@Fatpak 

kann ich mal eins machen die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2017)

wir waren ja wieder mal in hamburg unterwegs, wetter war gemischt, aber nie regen, für februar wars top









































Hamburg ist ein traum rum radeln, und man ist fast alleine unterwegs, wenig rotsocken und absolut kein mtbler (zumindest auf unseren wegen)


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

zum reifentest muss ich sagen, der baron hält was er verspricht, im gegensatz zum mountain king drecks schlappen, da ham mer trotz prallen reifen 3 durchschlag platten, beim baron mit kaum luft drin, nix passiert


----------



## microbat (18. Februar 2017)

In dem Baron aufm Fotto ist doch keine Luft drin


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Februar 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> mountain king drecks schlappen



Solange es platten sind, meine sahen nach 3x fahren so aus ...


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> In dem Baron aufm Fotto ist doch keine Luft drin


so bin ich  a wochen gfohren, hat gut geklappt


----------



## microbat (18. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß bzw. ahne es.

Der Baron hatt zwar massig gripp  und die Karkasse hält was aus, das Teil funktionierte aber wie ein Schleppanker. 

Mit MKII & Xking (RS oder Protection) läuft's. Fahre aber auch mit mindesten 1,4 Bar.
Bei Dir haben wahrscheinlich der vordere + hintere gemeinsam weniger...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Februar 2017)

Foahrts halt Tubeless wenn ihr nicht dauernd Reifen tauscht - beim langsamen Gestolpere gibts da auch keine Dellen in den Felgen.

Super Bilder! Weng mehr lächeln vll no


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2017)

mir sen ja ned zum spass da gwesen


----------



## HTWolfi (19. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Solange es platten sind, meine sahen nach 3x fahren so aus ...


Direkt am Felgenstoß ist schon etwas auffällig. Ist auf der Innenseite eventuell ein Grat, oder doch nur Zufall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Direkt am Felgenstoß ist schon etwas auffällig. Ist auf der Innenseite eventuell ein Grat, oder doch nur Zufall?



Der Zufall ist, das ichs am Felgenstoss fotografiert hatte. Das zog sich ringsrum so. Hatte den gleichen nochmal und der hat sich aufgebläht, also so "Knubbel" an der Lauffläche. Sah aus als wäre er schwanger, so wie hier zusehen.

Da ich mit dem Maxxis keinerlei dieser Probleme habe, schliesse ich einen Grat oder ein rutschen auf der Felge aus.


----------



## derwaaal (19. Februar 2017)

Krass, sieht ja auch wie Aliens!


----------



## microbat (19. Februar 2017)

Draht oder Faltreifen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2017)

Risse an der Seite war Draht, Knubbel war Falt


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Februar 2017)

Sauber Peter!!!


peter metz schrieb:


> zum reifentest muss ich sagen, der baron hält was er verspricht, im gegensatz zum mountain king drecks schlappen, da ham mer trotz prallen reifen 3 durchschlag platten, beim baron mit kaum luft drin, nix passiert



Gripmäßig geht beim Stolpern nix am Baron vorbei!!!

Mountainking ist blos was für die Forstautobahn 
Ach was red ich da, ich fahr eh nur noch Fäääät


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Februar 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ach was red ich da, ich fahr eh nur noch Fäääät



Ich a  

Baron 2,5" Reifen zählt scho zum Plusformat, da iss der Wech zum Fat a nimma weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bärlein (19. Februar 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Peter! Da kommt bei mir Vorfreude auf! Hamburg macht auch mit dem RR Spaß!


----------



## 0815p (19. Februar 2017)

ja, war a traum, und schon schön grün


----------



## Fatpak (21. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich a



Ja wo bleiben die Bilder von Dir und die Fätty?
hoffe wir drehen bald ne Runde


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2017)

bin nicht da, bin in berlin auf der CCW und nächste woche in muc auf der sales marketing messe


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Februar 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich a
> 
> Baron 2,5" Reifen zählt scho zum Plusformat, da iss der Wech zum Fat a nimma weit




Jetzt woll ma mal net übertreiben...
Der Baron is halt a ganz normal breiter Schmalreifen im Schmalformat 

Aber Plus is des noch lang net... des fängt erst ab 3 Zoll an 
Und Fäät ab 4.6

Was fährst du denn aufn FatFully eigentlich für Straßenreifen?? 
Viel zu wenig Profil fürn Winter


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2017)

Morgen früh 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Egl. Da könnt ihr euere Vorder Reifen testen. 1000 Treppenkanten.


----------



## lowfat (24. Februar 2017)

Schad. Bin morgen zum Mopedschrauben verabredet


----------



## Achtzig (24. Februar 2017)

?? Sollte das nicht längst über den Winter passiert sein? (Wo mir einfällt, ich muss meine noch waschen vom letzten Jahr )


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Schad. Bin morgen zum Mopedschrauben verabredet


schad der Peter ist auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ach was red ich da, ich fahr eh nur noch Fäääät


Wieder ein armer Sünder der vom rechten Weg abgekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Schad. Bin morgen zum Mopedschrauben verabredet


Erinner mich nicht da dran. Muss ich auch noch machen...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2017)

Wa scheene erste technische Tour 2017. Alle 5 Top gefahren.
Und jetzt gehen wir zum.


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieder ein armer Sünder der vom rechten Weg abgekommen ist.



Da kommst du auch noch hin, Fääät macht so Laune


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Da kommst du auch noch hin, Fääät macht so Laune


na na na na des glaab i ned.
Aber andererseits, ich brauche nur lange genug darüber schimpfen, dann kaufe ich mir sowieso eins. So wars bis jetzt immer siehe Liteville, Nicolai..........
Werd jetzt mal langsam anfangen über E bikes zu lästern.


----------



## 0815p (25. Februar 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Da kommst du auch noch hin, Fääät macht so Laune


ich habs probiert, hat mir gar ned gfallen, seh keinen sinn in so ner kiste


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Februar 2017)

Sinn und Unsinn liegen nah beinander 

Für mich das optimale Wintersportgerät.
Für ernsthaften Stolper-Traileinsatz taugt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Werd jetzt mal langsam anfangen über E bikes zu lästern.



Über EBikes dürfen nur die Lästern, die eins schon längere Zeit gefahren sind sonst wirst Du schnell als "ewig gestriger" abgestempelt von der einschlägigen eBike Pro Maffia


----------



## microbat (25. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> na na na na des glaab i ned.
> Aber andererseits, ich brauche nur lange genug darüber schimpfen, dann kaufe ich mir sowieso eins. So wars bis jetzt immer siehe Liteville, Nicolai..........
> Werd jetzt mal langsam anfangen über E bikes zu lästern.



...läster doch mal über mitteldicke e bikes


----------



## julian87 (25. Februar 2017)

Ja. War Super heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. Februar 2017)

fand ich auch


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Februar 2017)

Suber woars in Baden-Baden


----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## xTr3Me (26. Februar 2017)

Glaub dort war ich seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr.. :X 
Aktuell steht Kondiaufbau an.. bei dem aktuellen Wetter sollte das ja relativ schnell gehen.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Glaub dort war ich seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr.. :X
> Aktuell steht Kondiaufbau an.. bei dem aktuellen Wetter sollte das ja relativ schnell gehen.


Da geht gar nichts schnell, ich fühle mich bergauf immer noch sehr bescheiden.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Februar 2017)

Morgen ab 13.30-14.00 Uhr jemand Lust auf eine Faschingsrunde?
Wenn das Wetter noch stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da geht gar nichts schnell, ich fühle mich bergauf immer noch sehr bescheiden.


Naja meine Kondi ist aktuell bei etwa 50%, aber das wird schon wieder..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter noch stimmt.



Bisschen windig vielleicht ... aber hätte eh keine Zeit, mein Zug fährt um 16:31 Uhr nach München.


----------



## Fatpak (27. Februar 2017)

hab heut Tiergarten unsicher gemacht,
wind im Wald nur halb so schlimm


----------



## microbat (27. Februar 2017)

...welcher Wind 
- musst nur mit ihm fahren


----------



## Fatpak (27. Februar 2017)

du hast doch immer Gegenwind


----------



## microbat (27. Februar 2017)

DANKE 
- aber es war schon seltsam auf der Kalchreuther Hochebene nicht mehr freihändig aber dafür mit warp Geschwindigkeit zum Wald zu rasen ohne sich besonders anstrengen zu müssen. Im Wald war dann aber Ruhe...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Februar 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Morgen ab 13.30-14.00 Uhr jemand Lust auf eine Faschingsrunde?
> Wenn das Wetter noch stimmt.



Dou bin i leider af Ärbat


----------



## RolandMC (1. März 2017)

Waren gestern 30 KM und 788 HM ohne Wind und Regen nur von unten nass.
Zeitweise sogar kurzer Sonnenschein.
@johannes gestern war Fasching, da arbeitet man nicht den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2017)

Wandern


----------



## Fatpak (1. März 2017)

fehlt noch dei Dicker mit aufn Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. März 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich habs probiert, hat mir gar ned gfallen, seh keinen sinn in so ner kiste



host du a a gscheite Kistn mit vernünftige Reifen getestet??
Macht nämlich massiv wos aus...
Is wie wennst an Hans Dampf Pacestar oder an Baron vorna drauf machst... 


Aber muss ja net jedn gfalln...
Mir gfällts, a zum Stolpern, wenns richtich extrem werd dann sind die Dickn allerdings weng hinderlich...
Aber da fahrn mir eh scho 99% der Schmalreifler nimmer hinterher


----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hans Dampf _Pacestar_


Performance


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2017)

So! Wir gehen jetzt ne Stunde ins AirHop in München, mal gucken ob die Dinger mich aushalten


----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wandern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 579821
> Anhang anzeigen 579822


Raufgelaufen über Waxriessteig?  Oder Bahn..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Raufgelaufen über Waxriessteig?  Oder Bahn..



Nix Bahn. Wir sind am Parkplatz an der B 2 am Ende der Dammkar-Skiabfahrt los gelaufen. Gegenüber von dem Parkplatz ist so ne alte rorstige Schranke gewesen, dort dann Richtung Dammkarhütte und weiter zu einer Hütte von der Bergwacht und von dort hoch zum Predigtstuhl. Am Rückweg sind wir dann bei der Hochlandhütte vorbei gekommen. Gute 3 Std. rauf und 4 1/2 runter


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2017)




----------



## RolandMC (5. März 2017)

A scheeener Dua woas widda.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. März 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Glückwunsch Peter, zum IBC Foto des Tages 
Wobei des ja eigentlich der Roland da drauf is ...

Also Glückwunsch an euch beide


----------



## julian87 (6. März 2017)

Wie man ihn kennt den Roland mit seinem 15 Jahre altem Ghost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. März 2017)

julian87 schrieb:


> Wie man ihn kennt den Roland mit seinem 15 Jahre altem Ghost.


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Peter, zum IBC Foto des Tages
> Wobei des ja eigentlich der Roland da drauf is ...
> 
> Also Glückwunsch an euch beide


is ned der red, ich weiss eh ned  warum so a bild foto des tages werd, des war a schnappschuss min handy, bild hat weder besondere farbspiele noch action


----------



## RolandMC (7. März 2017)

Der Fahrer auf dem Bild hat bestimmt 20 KG und 20-25 Jahre weniger als ich. Aber schön das man mich trotzdem verwechselt.


----------



## microbat (7. März 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> is ned der red, ich weiss eh ned  warum so a bild foto des tages werd, des war a schnappschuss min handy, bild hat weder besondere farbspiele noch action



Die im Bild gewaltige Felswand, der geringe fahrbare Raum aus Blättern und die aus dem Fels tretenden Treppe erzeugen die Action. Der eigentliche Star sind die drei gewaltigen Bäume, die kerzengerade in die Unendlichkeit ragen...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. März 2017)

Grampf, des Fohrrod machts 
Hans Dampf hinten und vorne übrigens - und er lebt noch


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2017)

ah ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. März 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> is ned der red, ich weiss eh ned  warum so a bild foto des tages werd, des war a schnappschuss min handy, bild hat weder besondere farbspiele noch action



Die Kulisse macht den Braten fett


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. März 2017)

Hat jemand am Samstag was geplant? Bin nämlich wahrscheinlich oben. Wetter ist wohl besser als jetzt unter der Woch.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. März 2017)

Wo willst denn foan?


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Samstag was geplant? Bin nämlich wahrscheinlich oben. Wetter ist wohl besser als jetzt unter der Woch.


Will am Samstag was mit dem Julian usw. machen, wenn ichs weiss sag ich bescheid.


----------



## MasterP1989 (10. März 2017)

...sry^^


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2017)

11.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Ebermannstadt


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2017)

evt seh mer uns,(zu fuss)


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2017)

Elende Rotsocken


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. März 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Elende Rotsocken



hier noch einer ... 
... aber mit nem  Katapultsydrom  - habe gestern eine Schiene bekommen und "Greifverbot" mit der Hand


----------



## LeFritzz (14. März 2017)

Naja, solange es sich nicht um ein Kompressionssyndrom des musculus cremaster handelt, geht es ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatpak (14. März 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> hier noch einer ...
> ... aber mit nem  Katapultsydrom  - habe gestern eine Schiene bekommen und "Greifverbot" mit der Hand



Dann kann ich ja vorbeikommen und dei Fätty probefahren oder?
Bin die Woche auch daheim


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2017)

@RolandMC


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @RolandMC


Ich hoffe Dein Geburtstag sieht heute genauso aus Reini. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## RolandMC (22. März 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Steven.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2017)

Meiner sah ja gestern schon so aus 

@rebirth 
Alles Gute auch von mir 

Märzkinder sind halt die Besten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. März 2017)

@RolandMC 
alles Gudde zum Schlübbfdoch


----------



## Fatpak (22. März 2017)

Happy B Day euch


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2017)

danke, euch auch alles gute


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (19. April 2017)

Aah, Müritzsee, sehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. April 2017)

Sauber... 
... und mir daham ham wida die Winterklamotten ausgepackt


----------



## julian87 (20. April 2017)

Wie immer top Peter!


----------



## lowfat (20. April 2017)

Ich wollte schon nach Bildern fragen  Sehr schön. Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht  Hier war richtig mieses Wetter


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2017)




----------



## 0815p (20. April 2017)

wir hatten traum wetter, max 25C min 12C im schatten und alle trails staubtrocken und kein schnee auf unseren touren 1666mh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (20. April 2017)

Peter!


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2017)

roland, gute leistung heute


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> roland, gute leistung heute


So solls sein.


----------



## S P (28. April 2017)

Lag?


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

denke ehr 1630 HM fränkische.


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

Samstag 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle, eine "kleine" Trailrunde.
Sonntag ab Leutenbach.


----------



## Schoschi (28. April 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Behringersmühle, eine "kleine" Trailrunde.
> Sonntag ab Leutenbach.


Bin raus Red. Morgen Runde mit Indianer und am Sonntag Zillitraining. Außderdem hab ich gehört dass du saufit bist. Da hab ich eh Angst.....


----------



## Eraserhead-de (28. April 2017)

SIND MORGEN DABEI!


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

Eraserhead-de schrieb:


> SIND MORGEN DABEI!


Sauber


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Bin raus Red. Morgen Runde mit Indianer und am Sonntag Zillitraining. Außderdem hab ich gehört dass du saufit bist. Da hab ich eh Angst.....



Ach Schorsch, mir fehlen unsere Welt offenen Gespräche. Es war doch immer so schön mit uns!!!!
Soch der Zilli an schön Gruss vo mir. 
Na ja fit?! Es geht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na ja fit?! Es geht so.



Schnitt?


----------



## RolandMC (28. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Schnitt?


Müsste für dich reichen.


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2017)

Für alle unfiten, fahren morgen um 15 Uhr am Steinbrüchlein eine Runde


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Müsste für dich reichen.





Ich pendle zwischen 12,9 und 13,7  auf 28km und 877Hm


----------



## derwaaal (28. April 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich pendle zwischen 12,9 und 13,7  auf 28km und 877Hm


Je nach Schlüsselstellen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Je nach Schlüsselstellen



hab mir aber auch ne route zamm gestelld ... vb aufm fra weg über die zwa brüggla drüber und dann nachad durchs ldh taal des stück den wiesenpfad hoch macht meistens den ganzen schnitt kaputt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. April 2017)

Wenn die Trailrunde net alzu gla ist, komm i morgen ah. Notfalls häng i wos dran


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. April 2017)

Geregnet hats, obacht


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2017)

bei uns ist fast Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2017)

50 KM 1300 HM


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2017)

Wardt ihr in Waischenfeld auch?
Dort wurde ne neue Treppe gebaut, ganz frische Holzplanken mit 180° Kehre, leider kann Foddo dabei gehabt ....


----------



## RolandMC (29. April 2017)

Nein, kein Waischenfeld. Ich kenne die Treppe nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2017)

Ich mach des nächste mal a Foddo davon ...

Walberla 360° 
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cEFRUTd2dmVOLWtFNWpsdnJBclR3Z3hLSHREaDlR

anklicken und ringsrum glotzen


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2017)

martina u ich wollen morgen evt maximiliangrottntour fohren mit petershöln usw usw, falls aner intresse hat, solls bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (5. Mai 2017)

Kann leider nicht, da morgen die fast traditionelle Leutenbach Runde stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Mai 2017)

War schon länger nicht mehr in der Fränkischen radeln. Bin aber morgen schon ganztägig anderweitig ausgebucht


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2017)

hätt auch Bock, aber gerade zu Eurer Parade-Startzeit habe ich schon was ausgemacht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Mai 2017)

Peter, wann wo geht's los? 

*click*


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2017)

Hättet ihr vielleicht auch Lust auf die Ecke westlich von Neuhaus mit Plecher Klippen, Ankatal, Kipfental + Hirtestein und Petershöhle?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2017)

Jetzt bin ich doch schon wo anders.


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Hättet ihr vielleicht auch Lust auf die Ecke westlich von Neuhaus mit Plecher Klippen, Ankatal, Kipfental + Hirtestein und Petershöhle?


es kommt drauf an, wenn ähnlich wie maxikrotten, dann ja, aber wenn nur tour ohne spielereien, dann nein


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2017)

Plecher Klippen ist ein bisschen wie Mittelerde, davor und danach Flowtrails mit Wurzeln. Ankatal hat einen Abschnitt mit Holztreppe. Kipfental hat mehr Stein, nicht richtig schwer aber spaßig. Velden wieder kurze Holztreppe. Ab Hirtenstein kennst du den Rest (sind wir letztes Jahr mit Red und Topo gefahren).


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2017)

Okay, sag mir wann und wo Treffpunkt


----------



## Milan0 (5. Mai 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Plecher Klippen ist ein bisschen wie Mittelerde, davor und danach Flowtrails mit Wurzeln. Ankatal hat einen Abschnitt mit Holztreppe. Kipfental hat mehr Stein, nicht richtig schwer aber spaßig. Velden wieder kurze Holztreppe. Ab Hirtenstein kennst du den Rest (sind wir letztes Jahr mit Red und Topo gefahren).


Das klingt gut. Machen wir nochmal irgendwann. Bin ja morgen nicht da


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Machen wir nochmal irgendwann. Bin ja morgen nicht da


Habe mir für dieses Jahr die extended Version der Tour vorgenommen. Bin also nicht das letzte Mal dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> Okay, sag mir wann und wo Treffpunkt


Treffpunkt ist in Neuhaus a.d. Pegnitz am Bahnhof. Uhrzeit richte ich mich nach euch.
Die Tour hat ca. 39 km und die entsprechenden HM.


----------



## 0815p (5. Mai 2017)

ok, mach mer 1000 uhr am bahnhof


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2017)

Freu´ mich, bis dann.


----------



## 0815p (6. Mai 2017)

danke fürs guiden, war ne scheene runde, viele neue wege, und mal wieder nen alten bike kollegen getroffen


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2017)

Falls der E-Biker der mir heute bei Kauernhofen *BERGAUF* auf dem Lehrhulztrail entgegen gekommen ist hier mitliest:
Bitte lass das, 100 m weiter unten und es hätte gekracht. Auf dem Weg fahren viele mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und nicht auf Sicht.
Ich könnte da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausweichen... Besten Dank.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Mai 2017)

gelöscht.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Mai 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ...und nicht auf Sicht.
> Ich könnte da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausweichen...



Ich bin weder E-Biker noch gefällt mir diese Entwicklung, aber jemanden auffordern, wo nicht zu fahren, weil man selber nicht auf Sicht fahren will und somit nicht mehr ausweichen kann, halte ich auch etwas für daneben. Selbst wenn es sich um eine legale Bikeparkstrecke handelt (kenne diesen Trail nicht), kann immer was auf dem Weg sein (egal ob Ast, Stein, Tier, gestürzter Radler).

Genauso wie hier gegen die E-Biker argumentiert wird, wird von den Wanderern gegen "normale" Radler argumentiert. Wie geschrieben, mir gefällt die Entwicklung selber auch nicht, aber wir müssen selber so tolerant sein, wenn wir es auch von anderen verlangen!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also: Was tun? Was mitnehmen zum Enduristen-Schießen?



Nimm Ihnen den Akku weg, dann sind sie arme Würstchen.

Lass mich raten, einer von denen hatte so einen silbernen zusammen geschusterten FatBike Verschnitt ...


----------



## SuShu (6. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> danke fürs guiden, war ne scheene runde, viele neue wege, und mal wieder nen alten bike kollegen getroffen


Jederzeit wieder. War schee heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (7. Mai 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich bin weder E-Biker noch gefällt mir diese Entwicklung, aber jemanden auffordern, wo nicht zu fahren, weil man selber nicht auf Sicht fahren will und somit nicht mehr ausweichen kann, halte ich auch etwas für daneben. Selbst wenn es sich um eine legale Bikeparkstrecke handelt (kenne diesen Trail nicht), kann immer was auf dem Weg sein (egal ob Ast, Stein, Tier, gestürzter Radler).
> 
> Genauso wie hier gegen die E-Biker argumentiert wird, wird von den Wanderern gegen "normale" Radler argumentiert. Wie geschrieben, mir gefällt die Entwicklung selber auch nicht, aber wir müssen selber so tolerant sein, wenn wir es auch von anderen verlangen!


Da stimme ich dir zu. Man sollte natürlich auf Sicht fahren, aber das macht da niemand. Es handelt sich um einen angelegten MTB Trail der nur von MTBlern genutzt wird. Für Fußgänger ist er auch vollkommen unattraktiv und in den letzten 4-5 Jahren seitdem es den Trail gibt hab ich nie einen Fußgänger gesehen und wenn doch, dann er es die Trailpflege...


----------



## scratch_a (7. Mai 2017)

Ja, ist schwierig. Ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich bei unseren angelegten Trails immer komplett auf Sicht fahre.
Aber trotzdem kann was unerwartetes auf dem Weg sein, damit muss man einfach rechnen. 
Hast du den Typen vor Ort direkt angesprochen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei denen zu mehr Einsicht verhelfen könnte, wenn man ihnen die Situation direkt erklärt. Rein rechtlich gesehen ist er ja genauso im (Un-)Recht, diesen Weg rauf zu fahren wie runter. 

Aber da kann man dann die Wanderer schon bißl verstehen, wenn die genauso gegen uns auf legalen Wegen argumentieren. Deswegen bin ich da sehr vorsichtig, solche "Verbotshinweise" öffentlich zu schreiben (können eben als Bumerang zurück kommen und da wird dann nicht mehr unterschieden, ob der Weg extra für MTB angelegt wurde oder nicht)


----------



## RolandMC (7. Mai 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Falls der E-Biker der mir heute bei Kauernhofen *BERGAUF* auf dem Lehrhulztrail entgegen gekommen ist hier mitliest:
> Bitte lass das, 100 m weiter unten und es hätte gekracht. Auf dem Weg fahren viele mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und nicht auf Sicht.
> Ich könnte da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ausweichen... Besten Dank.


O.K. dann nehme ich das nächste mal nicht das E Bike.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Mai 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, ist schwierig. Ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich bei unseren angelegten Trails immer komplett auf Sicht fahre.
> Aber trotzdem kann was unerwartetes auf dem Weg sein, damit muss man einfach rechnen.
> Hast du den Typen vor Ort direkt angesprochen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei denen zu mehr Einsicht verhelfen könnte, wenn man ihnen die Situation direkt erklärt. Rein rechtlich gesehen ist er ja genauso im (Un-)Recht, diesen Weg rauf zu fahren wie runter.
> 
> Aber da kann man dann die Wanderer schon bißl verstehen, wenn die genauso gegen uns auf legalen Wegen argumentieren. Deswegen bin ich da sehr vorsichtig, solche "Verbotshinweise" öffentlich zu schreiben (können eben als Bumerang zurück kommen und da wird dann nicht mehr unterschieden, ob der Weg extra für MTB angelegt wurde oder nicht)



Ne ich war da so perplex dass ich schon weit entfernt war bis ich auf die Idee gekommen bin, wäre aber besser gewesen ich hätte es getan. Auf Wanderwegen/offiziellen Wegen fahre ich eh langsam... mountainbiken auf den Wanderwegen der Fränkischen ist eh eine Sache für sich, aber das klappt seit relativ langer Zeit durch viel Rücksicht und freundliches Auftreten sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Mai 2017)

So a Depp, soll a halt ins "Uphillflow" Ghetto am Geiskopf - aber auf so Kasper kann ma sich jetzt einstellen, gestern haben mir ah an Haufen auf der Straß troffen und ein ohne Helm auf an Wanderweg....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> O.K. dann nehme ich das nächste mal nicht das E Bike.



Bei deinem Fitnesslevel brauchst Du eh kein E-Bike, Du überholst ja den Motor beim strampeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> danke fürs guiden, war ne scheene runde, viele neue wege, und mal wieder nen alten bike kollegen getroffen



   
Beweisfotos


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. Mai 2017)

Schon sehr interessant wie hier mit den selben Argumenten der Wanderer gegen Biker, jetzt die Biker gegen die E-Biker wettern, da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln! 
Was ist hier mit all den guten und vernünftigen Argumenten, die den Wanderern, Waldbesitzern usw. entgegen gebracht werden?

Wer ohne Sicht durch einen öffentlichen Wald ballert, egal ob selber angelegte Strecke oder Wanderweg handelt grob fahrlässig und absolut unvernünftig! Dieses mal war es ein E-Biker, nächstes Mal vielleicht spielende Kinder, für die ist nämlich alles interessant!


----------



## derwaaal (8. Mai 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Machen wir nochmal irgendwann. Bin ja morgen nicht da





SuShu schrieb:


> Habe mir für dieses Jahr die extended Version der Tour vorgenommen. Bin also nicht das letzte Mal dort.


+1 !!!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Mai 2017)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ....
> Wer ohne Sicht durch einen öffentlichen Wald ballert, egal ob selber angelegte Strecke oder Wanderweg handelt grob fahrlässig und absolut unvernünftig! Dieses mal war es ein E-Biker, nächstes Mal vielleicht spielende Kinder, für die ist nämlich alles interessant!



Ich kenn den genannten Weg nicht, aber ein Verrückter ist der xTr3Me (trotz des Namens  ) eh nicht. "Spielende Kinder" gabs da wohl bisher keine, sonst würde da der xTr3Me gar nicht "ballern" (SIC) - siehe oben zum Verhalten auf den offiziellen Wegen in der Fränkischen wo aus Erfahrung oft mit Gegenverkehr zu rechnen ist.

Eine Analogie:
Spielende Kinder könnten auch beim Autofahren auf der rechten Straßenseite entgegen kommen (a).

Trotzdem erwartet man da auch nicht und ist nicht darauf eingestellt, dass einem beim Auto fahren in der konventionellen Richtung, also auf der rechten Seite oder in einer Einbahnstraße plötzlich ein LKW mit 150km/h entgegen kommt (b). Deshalb steigt beim Autofahren niemand vor jeder der auch auf Autostraßen zweifellos vorhandenen blinden Kurven aus und guckt um die Ecke ob vielleicht ein Geisterfahrer lauert oder tastet sich jedesmal mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit ums Eck rum, sondern man ist darauf eingestellt/erwartet, dass die Fahrbahn nur in der üblichen Richtung befahren wird und fährt einfach rum ums Eck.

Genauso wenig wie man erwartet, dass bei der Fahrt mit  einem Fahrrad in der etablierten Richtung (und scheinbar ist die am betreffenden Weg seit Jahren so etabliert) ein "Elektromofa/Elektrofahrrad" mit min. bis zu 25km/h entgegenkommt. 

Das Problem ist in diesem speziellen Fall auch gar nicht der Motor an dem Gefährt, sondern das Entgegenkommen, es ist also keine Fahrradfahrer gegen "Elektromofa/Elektrofahrrad"fahrer-Diskussion, sondern der Motor erhöht  nur die Geschwindigkeit bzw. macht vielleicht diese dumme Idee erst möglich, aber wenn jemand das gleiche ohne Motor machen würde wärs genauso deppert.

*Aber hier gehts um die Vereinbarung von gemeinsamen Touren (mit Fahrrädern und Helm!), die andere Diskussion können wir an passenderer Stelle weiterführen, in einem der vielen Threads hier im Forum.

Und die betreffenden Gefährte werden da besprochen: www.emtb-news.de *


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2017)

ach Leute entspannt euch...

...jemand der nicht innerhalb seiner Sichtweite anhalten kann,
weil er zu schnell  (rauf und oder runter)  fährt, handelt fahrlässig.

Man muss jederzeit mit den seltsamsten Begegnungen rechnen.

Niemand muss wissen wo welcher Streckenverlauf ist.

Nur weil man immer irgendwo runter fährt bedeutet das noch lange nicht,
dass das jeder weiß der dort hinauf fährt oder geht.

Nur weil man glaubt man sei allein vor Ort bedeutet das noch lange nicht,
dass man sich und sein Gerümpel mitten im Weg abstellt.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich kenn den genannten Weg nicht, aber ein Verrückter ist der xTr3Me (trotz des Namens  ) eh nicht. "Spielende Kinder" gabs da wohl bisher keine, sonst würde da der xTr3Me gar nicht "ballern" (SIC) - siehe oben zum Verhalten auf den offiziellen Wegen in der Fränkischen wo aus Erfahrung oft mit Gegenverkehr zu rechnen ist.
> 
> Eine Analogie:
> Spielende Kinder könnten auch beim Autofahren auf der rechten Straßenseite entgegen kommen (a).
> ...



Sehr gut beschrieben. Mir gehts vor allem um die Möglichkeit da überhaupt nur bergauf zu fahren, weil es doch relativ steil ist. Es sollte kein wettern gegen E-MTBler sein, ich habe mit denen Überhaupt kein Problem. Ist halt eine neue Variante unseres Sports. Besser als mit dem Moped durch die Fränkische Ballern und dabei die Luft verpesten ist es allemal. Hauptsache draußen und was tun.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> ach Leute entspannt euch...
> 
> ...jemand der nicht innerhalb seiner Sichtweite anhalten kann,
> weil er zu schnell  (rauf und oder runter)  fährt, handelt fahrlässig.
> ...



Mir geht es nicht mal darum, wer hier jetzt im Recht ist oder nicht. Das spielt für den Sachverhalt auch überhaupt keine Rolle.

Fakt sind folgende Punkte:
Es ist eine sehr bekannte DH Abfahrt
Wenn man so auf Strava schaut sind Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten über 30kmh die Regel
Bis auf besagten Biker vom Wochenende, fahren den Trail alle bergab

-> Früher oder später wird es hier krachen, wenn der E-Biker weiterhin "gegen den Strom" fährt.

Analog dazu könntest du im übrigen auch Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn in Schutz nehmen. Ist der exakt gleiche Sachverhalt, nur mit noch schlimmerem Ausgang...


----------



## microbat (8. Mai 2017)

@xTr3Me
Ist es eine abgesperrte Strecke?
Damit meine ich, offensichtliches Privatgelände mit Absperrung in alle Richtungen, einen Hinweis wo es runter geht und einen "narrensicheren" Hinweis dort nicht hinauf zu fahren, inclusive Betretungsverbot und Hausordnung.

...wohl eher nicht.

(Eine BAB ist da schon nahe dran und dort klappt das auch nicht immer ;-)

Natürlich ist es "unangenehm" scharf bremsen zu müssen, weil einen auf einer für einen biker offensichtlich nur zum runter fahren geeigneten Strecke ein Biker / Läufer / Reiter entgegen kommt, aber deshalb haben wir Bremsen und können damit sicher umgehen - und falls nicht, ist der downhill fahrlässig.
Auch wenn man den DH fünf mal am Nachmittag fährt und sich daraus ein "gewohnheitsmäßiges Recht" auf freie Fahrt einbildet, kann die Aktion beim nächsten mal im Gegenverkehr enden.

Nur weil irgendwo alle nur abfahren bedeutet das nicht, dass keiner rauf kommt. Jeder im Umkreis bei Leming-Tours gebucht hat und mit den Gepflogenheiten der anderen Biker vertraut ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Mai 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Ist es eine abgesperrte Strecke?



Nein, im Prinzip ist es ein Singletrail und ein Hohlweg der ein oder zweimal eine Forstautobahn überquert. Fast paralell zum Lehrhulztrail gibts auch noch den "Glatzentrail". Den fährt man eigentl. auch nur in eine Richtung


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2017)

Also gut, ich nehme hiermit die Bitte an den E-Biker zurück. Offenbar bin ich im Unrecht, wenn ich zur Vermeidung von Gefahren aufrufe. Lass uns alle nur noch Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf dem Trail fahren. Uphill ist der neue Downhill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Mai 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also gut, ich nehme hiermit die Bitte an den E-Biker zurück. Offenbar bin ich im Unrecht, wenn ich zur Vermeidung von Gefahren aufrufe.



So a Gschmarri. Es geht nicht um Recht und Unrecht, es geht darum das die Diskussion hier zu nichts führt.
Besser wäre es halt den Leuten es vor Ort zu sagen anstelle im Internet ein Faß aufzumachen. Wer weiß ob der jenige überhaupt das IBC kennt. E-Bikes bekommt Hinz & Kunz mittlerweile an jeder Ecke wo ein Fahrradladen existiert. Nicht jeder der sich ein eBike jetzt kauft fuhr vorher MTB oder ist ortskundig.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Uphill ist der neue Downhill.



Das wird wohl so werden ... wenn schon Deutschlands bester Downhiller aller Zeiten das E-Bike favorisiert.
http://ebike-mtb.com/interview-marcus-klausmann-zum-thema-e-bikes/


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2017)

Ich will keine e"Biker" sehen. Weder Bergab, noch Bergauf, noch sonstwo.... #zero_tolerance


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Mai 2017)

gelöscht.


----------



## MtB55 (8. Mai 2017)

Was hilft dir die Meinung eines Richters wenns kracht?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Mai 2017)

gelöscht.


----------



## MtB55 (8. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der sagt Dir dann, wer schuld ist.


Ah.. schön für dich, die Welt kann so einfach sein.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2017)

Macht euch keinen Stress!! Es ist wie es ist, der eine fährt gerne schnell runter, der andere versucht mit seinem E Bike eben so steil wie möglich bergauf zu fahren.
Mir gefällt schnell oder langsam bergab zu fahren aber auch mal was steiles bergauf zu versuchen. 
Wer soll wem jetzt verbieten auf seine Art zu fahren zu verzichten??


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Mit dem @xTr3Me habe ich mich, glaube ich zumindest, schon mal richtig gefetzt.
> Damit bin ich dann ja unverdächtig, voreingenommen zu sein, weil ich für ihn hier Partei ergreife.
> Er hat nämlich uneingeschränkt Recht.
> 
> ...


Wüsste von keinem  Streit?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Mai 2017)

gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (9. Mai 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ich ignoriere die Inhalte dieses Mitglieds. Der erste im www der das geschafft hat


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2017)

Da sich topolino nun als Ignorant geoutet hat, weiß ich wenigstens, wieso all das Reden nichts bringen kann. Also lassen wir es eben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht hat der E-Biker ja dieses Video gesehen und wollte klein anfangen mit dem üben


Die einen stolpern runter, die anderen rauf.


----------



## pfiff (10. Mai 2017)

Servus,
nächsten Freitag würde ich gerne von Nürnberg Ziegelstein nach Streitberg fahren und neben Strecke machen auch abundan coole Trails einbauen. 

Geplant ist etwa der Verlauf Kalchreuth, Hetzleser Berg, Regensberg und dann auf dem Wanderweg rotes Andreaskreuz bis etwa Höhe Katzenstein. Von dort runter nach Leutenbach und den Gelbstrich Richtung Pretzfeld. Den Rest entspannt im Wiesental entlang.

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in der Ecke und kenn mich eigentlich nur bis zum Hetzleser Berg gut aus. Daher die Fragen an euch: 

Gibt es auf der geplanten Route *nach dem Hetzleser Berg* noch paar nette Trails. Wenn ja, welche Wanderwegzeichen oder habt ihr nen Track?

Kennt ihr gute Alternativen? Macht es etwa Sinn vorher - etwa über Hetzelsdorf - schon ins Trubbachtal runter zu fahren und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und dann von oben direkt ins Wiesenttal zu stoßen? 

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## lowfat (11. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der E-Biker ja dieses Video gesehen und wollte klein anfangen mit dem üben
> 
> 
> Die einen stolpern runter, die anderen rauf.


Jetzt fahren die Vertrider schon ebike. Jaja, die sind auch nicht mehr die Jüngsten


----------



## RolandMC (11. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube der hat recht zugelegt der Malin (Vertriderchef).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Mai 2017)

pfiff schrieb:


> Servus,
> nächsten Freitag würde ich gerne von Nürnberg Ziegelstein nach Streitberg fahren und neben Strecke machen auch abundan coole Trails einbauen.
> 
> Geplant ist etwa der Verlauf Kalchreuth, Hetzleser Berg, Regensberg und dann auf dem Wanderweg rotes Andreaskreuz bis etwa Höhe Katzenstein. Von dort runter nach Leutenbach und den Gelbstrich Richtung Pretzfeld. Den Rest entspannt im Wiesental entlang.
> ...


Eigentlich geht's es in der Fränkischen mit den Trails erst ab Streitberg richtig los. Was richtig "tolles" fällt mir da für deine PLanung gerade nichts ein .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Mai 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht's es in der Fränkischen mit den Trails erst ab Streitberg richtig los. Was richtig "tolles" fällt mir da für deine PLanung gerade nichts ein .



Du könntest vom Hetzles nach Kasberg fahren und dann weiter nach Thuisbrunn von dort weiter Richtung Egloffstein und ab dort kennste dich dann ja auch wieder aus oder?

Willst Du nur Strecke machen oder Trails fahren?

Wenn Du Trails fahren willst kannst auch vom Hetzles zum Lindelberg, dann runter nach Igensdorf, von dort zu Teufelstisch und dann weiter Richtung entweder Regensberg oder Egloffstein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Mai 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Jetzt fahren die Vertrider schon ebike. Jaja, die sind auch nicht mehr die Jüngsten


Ich glaube die würden das auch mit dem motorlosen noch schaffen. So ein eBike ist ja nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, heisst man braucht noch mehr Kraft.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Mai 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht's es in der Fränkischen mit den Trails erst ab Streitberg richtig los. Was richtig "tolles" fällt mir da für deine PLanung gerade nichts ein .



Hey...wie ich das erste mal mit Dir an der Retterner Kanzel gefahren bin, hatte ich mich doch auch noch angestellt wie der "Aff' auf'm Schleifstein". (Danke übrigens, ab jener Tour ging es richtig weiter.)
Ich denk, wenn er weiß, wie er bis zum Hetzles kommt, dann geht es schon einigermaßen vernünftig bis Streitberg weiter.
Das hat ja der @FrankoniaTrails beschrieben. Teufelstisch, Thuisbrunn, Dietersberg, Augustusfelsen, Eggloffstein,....

Was Trails Deiner Kragenweite angeht, hast Du allerdings Recht.


----------



## microbat (11. Mai 2017)

...vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wog ein FR oder DH Bike 17 bis 20 Kilo. So ein Gelände gängiges Moped wiegt um die 22 Kilo. So groß ist der Unterschied dann nicht und bei 22 Kilo liegt das Teil   "voll fett" aufm Trail...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> ...vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wog ein FR oder DH Bike 17 bis 20 Kilo. So ein Gelände gängiges Moped wiegt um die 22 Kilo. So groß ist der Unterschied dann nicht und bei 22 Kilo liegt das Teil   "voll fett" aufm Trail...



Ist aber trotzdem wie Äpfel und Birnen 
Zwischen einem 21,5kg schweren Rocky RMX und einem 21,5kg schweren EBike mit Boschmotor liegen Abgründe.
Des EBike fühlt sich vom handling her mindestens doppelt so schwer an...geht aber bergauf um Welten besser 

G.


----------



## MtB55 (12. Mai 2017)

Lindelberg ist zur Zeit echt verschlammt ... aber wenn es spass macht. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir mal einen Dirty Dan zulege.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Mai 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem wie Äpfel und Birnen
> Zwischen einem 21,5kg schweren Rocky RMX und einem 21,5kg schweren EBike mit Boschmotor liegen Abgründe.
> Des EBike fühlt sich vom handling her mindestens doppelt so schwer an...geht aber bergauf um Welten besser
> 
> G.


Der Jörg hat ein Ebike, der Jörg hat ein Ebike.......  
Ich finde die Kisten cool ihr Hinterwäldler


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Jörg hat ein Ebike, der Jörg hat ein Ebike.......
> Ich finde die Kisten cool ihr Hinterwäldler


Du musst die Kisten auch cool finden, was bleibt dir bergauf sonst noch übrig.
Aufgrund der Laufleistung der letzten 3 Jahre,ist dein Fanes immer noch als neuwertig zu beurteilen.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das hat ja der @FrankoniaTrails beschrieben. Teufelstisch, Thuisbrunn, Dietersberg, Augustusfelsen, Eggloffstein


Wichsenstein, Morschreuth, Röthelfels, Wolkenstein, Buckenreuth, Kirschenweg Richtung Wannbach runter....
Wenn ich noch ein bisschen schreibe, fahre ich dir Tour selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Lindelberg ist zur Zeit echt verschlammt ... aber wenn es spass macht. Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir mal einen Dirty Dan zulege.


Stimmt, das Stück bevor die Rampe zum Lindelberg hoch kommt ist im Moment echt ätzend.


----------



## derwaaal (12. Mai 2017)

E


RolandMC schrieb:


> Stimmt, das Stück bevor die Rampe zum Lindelberg hoch kommt ist im Moment echt ätzend.


Echt? So weit kommst Du runter? Bis nach Igensdorf ? Hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht. Is ja meine Hausrunde (von meinen Eltern aus).

Lindelberg von Igensdorf aus ist ja immer verschlammt, selbst im Sommer.


----------



## MtB55 (12. Mai 2017)

Ist ja auch eine schöne Runde 

Wenn es mal einige Zeit trocken ist, geht es mit dem Schlamm, aber so ganz trocken wird es dort fast nie.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Der Jörg hat ein Ebike, der Jörg hat ein Ebike.......
> Ich finde die Kisten cool ihr Hinterwäldler



Meinen Transporttraktor hab ich schon gefühlt ewig, will ich auch nicht mehr missen 
Aber wenn ich im Trumpstyle Dekrete erlassen könnte, dann wäre die Diskussion um EBikes auf Trails relativ schnell gegessen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Mai 2017)

Von Leutenbach aus gibts eine schöne Runde über den Berg so 40KM 900-1000 HM.


----------



## pfiff (12. Mai 2017)

Vorweg mal herzlichen Dank für die Tourentipps von Ziegelstein nach Streitberg. 

Vom Streibaum nach Igensdorf immer entlang des Frankenhöhenwegs kenn ich noch aus Studizeiten. Ist echt ein Tipp und muss ich mir mal wieder vorknöpfen. Macht mir aber einen zu großen Schlenker, v.a. da es von Igensdorf aus schon noch ein gutes Stück nach Steitberg ist. 

Mit der Idee, das Trubachtal zu kreuzen,kann ich mich immer besser anfreunden. Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn es eine schöne Trail-Abfahrt gäbe. Den Weg von Thuisbrunn nach Egloffstein kenne ich. Aber gibt es eine guten Trail bei Egloffstein zur Trubach runter oder fährt man besser an Egloffstein vorbei und noch weiter den Höhenweg entlang und erst bei Schweinthal in Richtung Tal?

@RolandMC. Geht der Kirschenweg von Buckenreuth über die Thosmühle, Ursprung und dann am Thosbach entlang nach Wannbach? Oder liegt der ganz woanders?

Und wenn man sich schon nach Morschreuth hochgequält hat. Gibt es dann nicht einen schönen Weg nach Trainmeusel, um von dort den Trail in Richtung Wiesenttal zu fahren? Laut Karte sieht ein Weg über die Moggaster und Eugenruther Höhle sowie über den Druidenhain ganz spannend aus. Kennt sich jemand in der Ecke aus und weiß, ob es dort lohnt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2017)

Die gestrichelte Linie ist eine teils anspruchvolle Abfahrt.Oder du bleibst oben und fährst durch den Wald Richtung Pretzfelder Keller.
Egloffstein die Abfahrt über die Augustustreppe (wie DaFriiitz schon geschrieben hat) ist ein super Trail mit Spitzkehren, an der Treppe kann man seine Angstfreiheit und technisches können prüfen.


----------



## Schoschi (13. Mai 2017)

Ist die gestrichelte Linie nicht ein bissl zu weit links für eine anspruchsvolle Anfahrt?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Mai 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ist die gestrichelte Linie nicht ein bissl zu weit links für eine anspruchsvolle Anfahrt?


Bin heute extra dort rumgefahren, der Eingang zum Trail ist mit einem Schild (Wannbach) und dem roten Kreis gekennzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (14. Mai 2017)

Mensch früher musste man sich noch jahrelang in euren erlauchten kreis stolpern, zig ausfahrten lang ne bremsspur in der hose auf diversen stolpertrails, treppen und schluchten der fränkischen holen bevor man dann irgendwelche geheimcodes für trails bekam


----------



## Schoschi (14. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin heute extra dort rumgefahren, der Eingang zum Trail ist mit einem Schild (Wannbach) und dem roten Kreis gekennzeichnet.


Achse, dacht du meinst den Weißbach runter....


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Mai 2017)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Mensch früher musste man sich noch jahrelang in euren erlauchten kreis stolpern, zig ausfahrten lang ne bremsspur in der hose auf diversen stolpertrails, treppen und schluchten der fränkischen holen bevor man dann irgendwelche geheimcodes für trails bekam


*Tempora mutantur, nos et mutamur in illis.*


----------



## pfiff (14. Mai 2017)

Jungs, vielen Dank für die detailierten und hilfreichen Tipps. Ich weiß etz genau wie ich von Dietersberg ins Trubachtal und von Buckenreuth nach Wannbach fahren muss. Die beiden Trails schaue ich mir auf alle Fälle an. 

Je länger ich in die Karte schaue, desto größer die Lust die Tour gleich in der Fränkischen zu starten... Weiß jemand, ob es noch den zwar anspruchslosen aber flowigen und für die Fränkische relativ langen Trail von Sorg nach Hammerbühl gibt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine schöne Runde
> 
> Wenn es mal einige Zeit trocken ist, geht es mit dem Schlamm, aber so ganz trocken wird es dort fast nie.




Wenn man immer und immerwieder durch den Schlamm sich duchwühlen muss, wird das freilich nie nichtig trocken. Wo soll das Wasser hinsickern wenn Ihr den Boden mit euren Elektro Padaliermopeds immer weiter verdichtet?

Schon blöd wenn man sich vor der eigenen Haustüre nicht richtig auskennt und immerwieder die selbe Strecke fahren muss, was ....  Gibt ja noch mehr Wege ausser das Schlammparadies ....


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Achse, dacht du meinst den Weißbach runter....


Das ist an dem Bach entlang, ist auf der Karte nur etwas "komisch" eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2017)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Mensch früher musste man sich noch jahrelang in euren erlauchten kreis stolpern, zig ausfahrten lang ne bremsspur in der hose auf diversen stolpertrails, treppen und schluchten der fränkischen holen bevor man dann irgendwelche geheimcodes für trails bekam



Durch Typen wie dich sind die "geheimen" Trails nicht mehr ganz unbekannt, deswegen ist es noch wichtiger solche Individuen auszusondern.


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2017)

pfiff schrieb:


> Je länger ich in die Karte schaue, desto größer die Lust die Tour gleich in der Fränkischen zu starten... Weiß jemand, ob es noch den zwar anspruchslosen aber flowigen und für die Fränkische relativ langen Trail von Sorg nach Hammerbühl gibt?



Bin ich die Tage erst gefahren, gibt es noch ist auch in gutem Zustand. Im Hohlweg liegt ein Baum quer, Kopf einziehen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Mai 2017)

360° Ansicht
https://goo.gl/photos/qGH3m8Rd73EemYsK6


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2017)

A Äggtschnfoddo von da Bäanschluchdd?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Mai 2017)

na freilich .... 

Und immer schön an Berch nauf. weissd ja selber, vo nix kummd nix ...





360° Ansicht
https://goo.gl/photos/yCxNXQD2oS1nbpNXA






360° Ansicht
https://goo.gl/photos/jZrKeW4EwdDkw3e76


----------



## gandi85 (15. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Durch Typen wie dich sind die "geheimen" Trails nicht mehr ganz unbekannt, deswegen ist es noch wichtiger solche Individuen auszusondern.


Was heisstn etz typen wie mich?


----------



## RolandMC (15. Mai 2017)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Was heisstn etz typen wie mich?


Was soll das schon heissen, "Persönlichkeiten" wie du eben. 
Bist du eigentlich schon umgezogen und kennst dich in deiner neuen Heimat dementsprechend (Stolperbike mäßig) aus?


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Mai 2017)

Lass ihn doch, Roland. Die DIMB IG Erlangen ist einfach was Einmaliges.


----------



## gandi85 (15. Mai 2017)

Bin schon länger hier in bayreuth. Komm momentan leider kaum zum biken, wenn dann eher kondimäßig um ned komplett zu platzen. Neulich mal wieder unsere alte hausrunde übern motzen und reisberg gefahren. Sowas fehlt mir hier noch.


----------



## gandi85 (15. Mai 2017)

Stolpertechnisch muss mir der sven mal bissl was zeigen, wenn er ned grad aufm traktor hockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Mai 2017)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Stolpertechnisch muss mir der sven mal bissl was zeigen, wenn er ned grad aufm traktor hockt


Sagst dem Sven einen schönen Gruss, hab ihn echt schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesehen. Man könnte echt denken die Familie wäre ihm wichtiger.


----------



## Dorsdn (20. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2017)

glane Dur am Nachmiddoch gmachdd - läffd bin fidd 






Mit der Videoqualität auf Youtube habe ich noch so meine Problemchen

360° Video:


----------



## derwaaal (21. Mai 2017)

sieht man gar net dass des n eBike, ansonsten: schöne Tour!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> sieht man gar net dass des n eBike, ansonsten: schöne Tour!



Des is ja a ka eBike


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Mai 2017)

Noja, da @derwaaal ko ja an Baddl ned vom Most undascheidn.

(@derwaaal : Ich hab diesmal bewusst nicht "Du Maulaf" gsagt).

Wo ist diese Treppe?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Mai 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Treppe?



Dort wo ganz viele Treppen auf wenigen Km sind, dafür sind die Auffahrten kurz aber knackig ... vom 1. bis 12. Juni 2017 brauchst da nicht hin, da ist


machts klick?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Mai 2017)

Scho.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im Hohlweg liegt ein Baum quer


Wurde entfernt (Stand heute).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Mai 2017)

@FrankoniaTrails, Jürgen, Du wurdest heute mit dem ebike in Nürnberg in der Fürther Str. gesehen! Ich dachte ebikes sind des Teufels Werk
Du als Verfechter des muskulären Antriebs.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails, Jürgen, Du wurdest heute mit dem ebike in Nürnberg in der Fürther Str. gesehen! Ich dachte ebikes sind des Teufels Werk
> Du als Verfechter des muskulären Antriebs.



Fürther Strasse?

Zum "Pendeln" auf Asphalt taugt des scho bei der Bullen- Hitze, km sammeln ... Auto für die Freundin angeschaut 

Ich war hier:




Die Rolls Royce haben leider nicht ganz ins Budget gepasst ...





dann doch lieber was von der anderen Seite 







Forchheim - Nürnberg und wieder zurück waren am Schluss 117km. Gefühlte 10tsd. mal die Kniee bewegt.


----------



## Fatpak (29. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Forchheim - Nürnberg und wieder zurück waren am Schluss 117km. Gefühlte 10tsd. mal die Kniee bewegt.



Ja des hätts mit dei Fätty ah gschafft 
wann drehma ne runde?


----------



## RolandMC (29. Mai 2017)

117 KM wie viele HM? am Kanal entlang.
Aber hast schon recht, wichtig ist die Bewegung.


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2017)

martina u ich waren mal wieder in hamburg unterwegs
so gings aufi 





































des war tour 1,
denke so 800hm aufi tragen, und selbigen weg wieder abfahren, ein traumtrail, aber für mich schon obergrenze


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 117 KM wie viele HM? am Kanal entlang.



Dafür das ich am Freitag Nachmittag aus der Hängematte aus ca. 1,5Meter auf den Rasen geknallt bin und mir links die Brust und Schulter  geprellt habe reicht es.

Ja, von Forchheim bis Erlangen am Kanal entlang, dann Tennenlohe Forstautobahn, Kalchi, Buchenbühl, Ziegelstein Mögeldorf. Bin ja erst zu meinen Eltern gefahren. Heimwärts dann erst zum Zitzi, dann über Maximilianstrasse, Muggenhof dann Richtung Stadler (Fürth), Erlangen und ab dort wieder Kanal bis Burk. Keine Ahnung wieviele HM das sind ... 



RolandMC schrieb:


> Aber hast schon recht, wichtig ist die Bewegung.



Bei der Feuerwehr nennt man sowas glaube ich Bewegungsfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


>



Respekt , das schaut aber verdammt knapp aus


----------



## S P (29. Mai 2017)

@peter metz topp!


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2017)

war ein traum
hab noch einige fotos von den anderen tagen, die nächsten tage dann, wenns wetter wieder schlechter wird


----------



## MtB55 (29. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich waren mal wieder in hamburg unterwegs
> so gings aufi
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Obergrenze würde ich einen Hipp Hipp Hurra Smile nehmen, respekt.


----------



## SuShu (29. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> war ein traum
> hab noch einige fotos von den anderen tagen, die nächsten tage dann, wenns wetter wieder schlechter wird


Bin gespannt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. Mai 2017)

@peter metz

Ein Traum....tolle Landschaft! Mein Neid ist mit Dir!


----------



## lowfat (30. Mai 2017)

Top, Peter! Da war ich vor Jahren mit der Familie zum Wandern. Ich glaube, ich kenn den Trail. Respekt!


----------



## Axalp (30. Mai 2017)

Ein Traum!



peter metz schrieb:


> ...aber für mich schon obergrenze



Dafür sieht's aber sehr geschmeidig aus, wie halt immer auf den Bilden...


----------



## 0815p (30. Mai 2017)

werd morgen, um 15.15 uhr ab r-b die trailtour machen, ca 1300hm u 32km falls aner mitwill soll bscheid  sagn, fahr aber scho die ganzen technoeckn


----------



## microbat (30. Mai 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> fahr aber scho die ganzen technoeckn




Logisch, nach so 'nen Aktivurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Mai 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> Logisch, nach so 'nen Aktivurlaub



des war für den a bissla luft aus der nachbarschaft schnuppern, ich weiß ned wo der die engergie her nimmt.


----------



## MtB55 (31. Mai 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails, Jürgen, Du wurdest heute mit dem ebike in Nürnberg in der Fürther Str. gesehen! Ich dachte ebikes sind des Teufels Werk
> Du als Verfechter des muskulären Antriebs.


Ich dachte ihr seht die Pedelecs als Teufelzeug, wurde zumindest immer so kommuniziert.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Mai 2017)

ICH dachte, @FrankoniaTrails hätte hier offen kommuniziert, dass er sich zum Aufbau nach seiner schweren Verletzung ein E-Bike besorgt, um damit wieder Kilometer zu schrubben bevor er fit genug ist um sich auf das traditionelle Mtb zu hocken.
Oder habe ich ihn mit jemand verwechselt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ICH dachte, @FrankoniaTrails hätte hier offen kommuniziert, dass er sich zum Aufbau nach seiner schweren Verletzung ein E-Bike besorgt



Unfall war Nov. 2013, 2013/2014 war KH und Reha, das E-Bike habe ich schon seit 2015. 2015 bin ich nur eBike gefahren, hat garnix gebracht, 2016 bin ich nur motorlos gefahren, hat aweng mehr gebracht. Imo fahre ich gemischt, versuche mit dem e-Bike mich an höhere vorallem  gleichmäßige Trittfrequenzen zu gewöhnen (eBike ist da ganz praktisch, hat nen Trittfrequenzanzeige und man kann auch ohne Motor-Unterstützung  damit fahren). Ich würde ja gerne den Akku zuhause lassen, dann geht aber die Anzeige nicht mehr.

Jedenfalls war ich gestern Unterwegs, wenn man nur mit Unterstützung fahren würde schafft man die 1400Hm nicht mit einem 400Wh Akku. Ich habe nur meine Lastspitzen abgefangen, mein Akku war danach noch 3/4 voll.






75% Restakku, Durchschnitt: 15,6km/h, Tourlänge 51,4km. 40% Singletrail, 50% Schotter der Rest Asphalt. Nix schweres, einfach nur fahren, Km und Hm sammeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2017)

Ganz schön warm bei euch...oder mißt der die Asphalttemperatur 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> [...] versuche mit dem e-Bike mich an höhere vor allem  gleichmäßige Trittfrequenzen zu gewöhnen (eBike ist da ganz praktisch, hat ne Trittfrequenzanzeige [...]


schomal RR probiert? Kadenzmesser gibt es schon für Tachos im Bereich 60-80 €


----------



## S P (31. Mai 2017)

Restakkudiskussion im Leutenbach Thread - das ich das noch miterleben durfte...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Mai 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> schomal RR probiert?



Ne noch nicht.
Aber was mich extrem wurmt ist, das E hat 29" Laufräder 2x 10fach. Ich habe die Kasette umgebaut auf 13-40, also einfach das 12er weg gelassen und hinter das 36er ein 40er Hope. Vorne 38/44. Das Rad wiegt um die 24kg. Damit komme ich viel leichter die Hügel hoch (Motor aus!) als mit dem motorlosen 26" auch 2x 10fach vorne 20/32 und hinten 11-42.

Doch noch ein motorloses 29" oder 27,5+ anschaffen.

Werde mir beim Joe mal das Felt Superplus10 für ein Weekend ausleihen, hat ja ein Testrad im Laden. Dann mal gucken ob das damit genauso flutscht.



S P schrieb:


> Restakkudiskussion im Leutenbach Thread - das ich das noch miterleben durfte...



Warte noch ein paar Jährchen, dann diskutiert ihr alle mit


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Mai 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr seht die Pedelecs als Teufelzeug, wurde zumindest immer so kommuniziert.


Wenn Du hier mitfahren willst musst Du ohne Motor klar kommen, also fit sein und mit deinem motorlosen Rad kommen. Schon alleine aus Fairness den anderen gegenüber.
Was Du anderweitig machst interessiert ka Sau!

So einfach is die Gschicht, garned so schwer zum verstehen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (31. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Warte noch ein paar Jährchen, dann diskutiert ihr alle mit


Der nächste ist erstmal der Roland. Der kann neuem Zeuch nie allzulange widerstehen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Mai 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der nächste ist erstmal der Roland. Der kann neuem Zeuch nie allzulange widerstehen




Der Roland derf meins gern amol in Poddnsta die Drebbn nauf tragen, spätenstens dann is es für nan uninteressant.


----------



## 0815p (31. Mai 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der nächste ist erstmal der Roland. Der kann neuem Zeuch nie allzulange widerstehen


dann erschloch i na


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn Roland was neues will, dann gehts meistens ganz schnell. Des E-Bike kauft der während du ausholst und fährt noch während deim Handschwung damit davon.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Mai 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ...29" Laufräder 2x 10fach....Kasette ..13-40...Vorne 38/44.
> ...26" auch 2x 10fach vorne 20/32 und hinten 11-42.....



Also die Geschichte kann und will ich dir nicht glauben! Aber da ich vom Glauben eh nix halte, beschränken wir uns mal auf die Fakten 

Ich habe selber ein motorloses 29" mit 22/33 und 11-36. Egal ob man es im Kopf ausrechnet, mit dem Taschenrechner oder mit dem Ritzelrechner, die leichteste Übersetzung ist hierbei 0,61.
Wenn du bei deinem 29" als leichteste Übersetzung 0,95 und bei deinem 26" unglaubliche 0,48 hast, dann kann schon rein physikalisch das 29" nicht leichter den Berg rauf zu treten sein, vorallem wenn es noch schwerer ist und der Motor wirklich aus ist.
Bei gleicher Trittfrequenz wärst du mit dem 29er eher oben, brauchst aber auch entsprechend mehr Kraft....viel mehr Kraft.

Also entweder ich hab da etwas komplett Missverstanden oder irgendwas anders stimmt hier nicht. Aber bei deinen geschriebenen Werten kann das nicht stimmen.

Ach ja...und die Ausrede mit Trittfrequenzmesser ist meines Erachtens sehr stumpf. Wenn man darauf Wert legt, bekommt man so ein Ding für einen Bruchteil eines E-Bikes  ...in meinem Fall waren es ca.30€ Euro für den Sender zusätzlich zum Garmin.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juni 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich habe selber ein motorloses 29" mit 22/33 und 11-36. Egal ob man es im Kopf ausrechnet, mit dem Taschenrechner oder mit dem Ritzelrechner, die leichteste Übersetzung ist hierbei 0,61.
> Wenn du bei deinem 29" als leichteste Übersetzung 0,95 und bei deinem 26" unglaubliche 0,48 hast, dann kann schon rein physikalisch das 29" nicht leichter den Berg rauf zu treten sein, vorallem wenn es noch schwerer ist und der Motor wirklich aus ist.
> Bei gleicher Trittfrequenz wärst du mit dem 29er eher oben, brauchst aber auch entsprechend mehr Kraft....viel mehr Kraft.



Fakt ist, ich kenne meine Trittfrequenzen bei den motorlosen Rädern nicht. Mit dem 26" bin ich am fertigsten und am langsamsten auf ein und der selben Runde. Ich habe noch ein motorloses Fatbike, selbst mit dem bin ich schneller als mit dem 26" und weniger fertig danach.

Ich kenne meine Rundenzeiten und auch die entsprechenden Räder dazu. Mit dem 26" bin ich immer am langsamsten und am fertigsten.



scratch_a schrieb:


> Ach ja...und die Ausrede mit Trittfrequenzmesser ist meines Erachtens sehr stumpf. Wenn man darauf Wert legt, bekommt man so ein Ding für einen Bruchteil eines E-Bikes



Komm lass uns tauschen, deine Gesundheit gegen meine Krankenakte!

Ein kleiner Auszug daraus:

Kniearthrose, dauerhaft entzundene Unterschenkel, Sprunggelenkathrose, Herzmuskelstörung ....

----

Physiotherapeut Nr. 1: kaufen Sie sich ein e-Bike | Habe ich gemacht.
Physiotherapeut Nr. 2: E-Bike bringt Sie auch nicht weiter, Sie können auch mit ihrem motorlosen Rad fahren, fahren Sie nur die leichten Gänge mit einer hohen Trittfrequenz, aber nicht übertreiben! | Habe ich gemacht, ein Jahr nur motorlos gefahren, das mit dem nicht übertreiben habe ich nicht so richtig verstanden  .
Physiotherapeut Nr. 3: Fahren Sie E- Bike wenn sie unbedingt Fahrrad fahren wollen. Fahren sie so lange es geht ohne Unterstützung und achten Sie auf Ihren Puls wenn Sie nicht in absehbarer Zeit tot vom Rad fallen wollen.| Das mache ich aktuell. Dennoch fahre ich auch mit dem motorlosen, aber nichtmehr bis zum Sternchengucken und hecheln wie ein halbtoter Hund.

Achja, ganz aktuell kommt noch ein geprellter Brustkorb (linke Seite) hinzu durch eine  Freefallübung aus ca. 1,5m Höhe aus der Hängematte 

Bleibt zu hoffen das bei euch immer alles glatt läuft und Ihr gesund bleibt, wer es schafft hier leben raus zu kommen und nach KH und Reha überhaupt noch in der Lage ist sich auf ein Fahrrad zu setzen, mit dem diskutiere ich auch gerne über den generellen Sinn und Unsinn eines E-MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (1. Juni 2017)

Da lehnst du dich jetzt aber weit aus dem Fenster "deine Gesundheit gegen meine Krankenakte"  ...aber lassen wir das, weil das hier nicht das Thema ist und ich dir den Fettnapf ersparen will.

Warum du mit 26" am langsamsten und fertigsten bist, müsstest du selber analysieren. 
Aber an der Übersetzung (richtiger wäre hier Untersetzung) kann es nicht liegen, sofern deine geschriebenen Daten wirklich so stimmen. Wenn du allerdings nur Schotterstraßen ohne große Steigungen im ersten Gang fahren würdest, dann wäre ich mit deinem 26er auch eher kaputt als mit dem 29er, weil man sich hier einen abstrampelt  ...kommt also auch auf das Streckenprofil und Schaltgewohnheiten drauf an.

Über Sinn und Unsinn eines EMTB wollte ich ohnehin nicht diskutieren, vor allem nicht in diesem Thread. Mir ging es im Prinzip nur um die (meiner Ansicht nach falschen) Aussage mit dem Hinweis auf die Übersetzungen.


----------



## Fatpak (2. Juni 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> motorloses Fatbike



wollten wir nicht ne runde mit den Fättys drehen?
sag einfach bescheid wenns wieder FÄTT fahren willst 
möchte unbedingt dein Sandman zum vergleich zu meine Fanes haben 

lg und gute Besserung


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann erschloch i na


So a Modörla hod scho wos. Hob gesdern berchauf widda rechd gschwizd.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2017)

Bei Tempo 100 wie auf Landstraßen üblich, wäre das nicht passiert!!!!
p.s. Beim Motor fehlt der Kat. samt Abgasanlage.


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der nächste ist erstmal der Roland. Der kann neuem Zeuch nie allzulange widerstehen


Ab 16 KG sind wir dabei.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Fakt ist, ich kenne meine Trittfrequenzen bei den motorlosen Rädern nicht. Mit dem 26" bin ich am fertigsten und am langsamsten auf ein und der selben Runde. Ich habe noch ein motorloses Fatbike, selbst mit dem bin ich schneller als mit dem 26" und weniger fertig danach.
> 
> Ich kenne meine Rundenzeiten und auch die entsprechenden Räder dazu. Mit dem 26" bin ich immer am langsamsten und am fertigsten.
> 
> ...



Höre auf die Physiotherapeuten und lasse das Radfahren und hier nerven. Modellfliegen ist doch auch nicht so anstrengend. Am besten nimmst @DaFriiitz noch mit. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch eine neue Fremdsprache zusammen lernen


----------



## Achtzig (2. Juni 2017)

Kacke! Man kann nur einmal Gewinner klicken. Das ist aber nicht genug


----------



## Schoschi (2. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ab 16 KG sind wir dabei.


Soch net su a Zeuch. Wahrscheinlich ist bald soweit und wenn du eins hast hab ich auch bald eins und ich bin eh scho so faul....


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Soch net su a Zeuch. Wahrscheinlich ist bald soweit und wenn du eins hast hab ich auch bald eins und ich bin eh scho so faul....


Dann wird dein Ausredenbuch wieder etwas dünner.


----------



## Schoschi (2. Juni 2017)

Olegg. Da hast recht. Wahrscheinlich bin ich sogar dann fitter als jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juni 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...lasse ... hier nerven.


Der Einzige der hier nervt, bist doch Du mit Deinem unangemessenen Tonfall.


----------



## Milan0 (2. Juni 2017)

Willst das nicht in Russisch oder sonst wie schreiben? Egal im Regelfall muss ich deine Posts nicht lesen ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Juni 2017)

Wenn i mir des so anschau:Bis auf den Peter könnt ihr alle gehen 

Ein Gschmarri do


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wenn i mir des so anschau:Bis auf den Peter könnt ihr alle gehen
> 
> Ein Gschmarri do


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Juni 2017)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Soch net su a Zeuch. Wahrscheinlich ist bald soweit und wenn du eins hast hab ich auch bald eins



Dann kannst entspannt mitm Radl in die Arbeit fahren, während die anderen mit Ihrer Blechkiste im Stau stehen ... und Heimwärts kannst trainieren, also ohne Unterstützung heimfahren wenns dir ned pressiert.


----------



## Samira1960 (2. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> dann erschloch i na





Milan0 schrieb:


> Höre auf die Physiotherapeuten und lasse das Radfahren und hier nerven.



zeige mir dein gedankengut, ich sage dir wer du bist.
zerfressen vom neid weil andere für dinge geld ausgeben die ihr euch nicht leisten könnt. 
euer motto: "was ich nicht haben kann benötigen andere auch nicht."



hirnblockade verhindert horizonterweiterung



hoffentlich seid ihr bei anderen dingen auch so konsequent und verzichtet zum beispiel auf eine lesehilfe (brille) wenn es mit augen mal nicht mehr so richtig klappen will. so eine brille ist schliesslich auch nur eine krücke. esst karotten, die sind gesund für die augen, wenn es nicht hilft esst ihr wahrscheinlich zu wenig davon, also müsst ihr nur euer tägliches pensum erhöhen.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

die zweite tour war dann eine normalo allmountain tour ohne grossen schwierigkeiten bergab, waren auf 2400mh und es war super warm.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

Samira1960 schrieb:


> zeige mir dein gedankengut, ich sage dir wer du bist.
> zerfressen vom neid weil andere für dinge geld ausgeben die ihr euch nicht leisten könnt.
> euer motto: "was ich nicht haben kann benötigen andere auch nicht."
> 
> ...



alles klar bei dir??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> alles klar bei dir??



Scheinbar ein nagelneuer Zweitacount 

Auf dem zweiten Bild die Wand im Hintergrund hätte doch einen ganz guten Auslauf 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

eher aufm dritten bild, da wollt ich rauf, lag aber noch zuviel schnee auf den zick zack wegerl


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> eher aufm dritten bild, da wollt ich rauf, lag aber noch zuviel schnee auf den zick zack wegerl



Um da hochzukommen müßt ich auf halben Weg einmal übernachten 

G.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juni 2017)

Sehr cool, Peter! Im Sommer ist da viel Wanderbetrieb. Scheint ja jetzt kein Problem gewesen zu sein.


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um da hochzukommen müßt ich auf halben Weg einmal übernachten
> 
> G.


der gipfel is auf ca 2970mh, auf den weg dorthin hast  schon 1100hm hinter dir und zum gipferl sens dann noch mal 560hm


----------



## 0815p (2. Juni 2017)

lowfat schrieb:


> Sehr cool, Peter! Im Sommer ist da viel Wanderbetrieb. Scheint ja jetzt kein Problem gewesen zu sein.


bei uns war alles ruhig, hütten u almen waren fast alle zu


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juni 2017)

viel Geplärre um nichts.

Diese Woche 2 super Touren mit guten Freunden gefahren, das ist wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (2. Juni 2017)

Metzla Klasse Aufnahmen! Die machen Lust auf Berch. Schöner wie die Actionfotos meiner Meinung nach


----------



## MtB55 (3. Juni 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Fakt ist, ich kenne meine Trittfrequenzen bei den motorlosen Rädern nicht. Mit dem 26" bin ich am fertigsten und am langsamsten auf ein und der selben Runde. Ich habe noch ein motorloses Fatbike, selbst mit dem bin ich schneller als mit dem 26" und weniger fertig danach.
> 
> Ich kenne meine Rundenzeiten und auch die entsprechenden Räder dazu. Mit dem 26" bin ich immer am langsamsten und am fertigsten.
> 
> ...


Komisch 2016 hat dein “Sportdoc“ erzählt E-Biken bringt nix...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juni 2017)

tib02 schrieb:


> Komisch 2016 hat dein “Sportdoc“ erzählt E-Biken bringt nix...




Eder Müller Kerler in Regensburg sieht das anders ...
Bin auf Empfehlung von IQ-Move - Sport- und Bewegungsmedizin aus Erlangen dort gelandet.


----------



## MtB55 (3. Juni 2017)

Nicht zu fassen das eine moderate Belastung bei Knieproblemen eher förderlich ist... was für eine Erkenntnis, aber die hätte 2016 nicht gepasst.... aber nun wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2017)

3 tourentag der doloreise

heute wollt mer mal wieder etwas technischer fahren, also kurz in die karten gschaut und geplant.
da wollt mer hoch, soweit es mitn radel sinn macht



nach ca 800hm bergauf war mal wieder radeltragen angesagt



aber nach einer stunde tragen kamen die ersten seilsicherungen und für mich machte es keinen sinn mehr weiter bergauf zu gehen, also wieder runter vom berg



















so des wars mal wieder


----------



## MtB55 (4. Juni 2017)

@Peter, hammer Bilder, die machen mir echt Lust mir wieder mal ein motorloses Fully zuzulegen, bin grad schwer am überlegen könnte ein gutes Centorion günstig bekommen,wenn ich es mir kaufe sind deine Bilder schuld


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Juni 2017)

Musst schon den ganzen Namen hinschreiben sonst sprichst du den falschen Peter an. Aus Geraberg / Thüringen kommt er nicht


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juni 2017)

H.m.l.a.A.
(Oberreintalgruss: "Hei mi leckst am Arsch")

Ich kenn' des alles zu Fuss - auf'm Bike hätt' ich ma des bisher ned vorstell'n könna.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Juni 2017)

Sauber Peter!!!

Weniger Spektakel, dafür mehr blau  statt orange


----------



## 0815p (4. Juni 2017)

josch, wo warst unterweg, bayrischer kongo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Juni 2017)

Kann ma so sagen


----------



## 0815p (5. Juni 2017)

werd heut um 9.15 uhr ab  r.b a tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l soll er bscheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2017)

Bist du die Einstiegstreppe auch gefahren? Sehr schöne Tour!!
a richtigs gerumpl



JohSch schrieb:


> Sauber Peter!!!
> 
> Weniger Spektakel, dafür mehr blau  statt orange


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Juni 2017)

Freili.




Bloß des ausgsetzte nach 100m haben mer gelassen weil Fallschirm vergessen.
Jo klappert gscheit.

Aus andere Berch hob i ah no wos, aber ohne Action. (Ned i im Buildl, der Bua war fotografierfaul...)


----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2017)

Sauber


----------



## Hozenplotz (8. Juni 2017)

Hay zusammen, 
Wohne im Raum Nürnberg und würde noch gerne in den Pfingstferien ne Tour durch die Fränkische machen. Hat jemand vielleicht nen guten Touren Vorschlag oder vielleicht sogar Lust mitzukommen. Tour wäre super wenn sie  im Bereich Enduro/ Freeride liegt.....30-50 km...   Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2017)

Fahre morgen um 9.00Uhr ab Schwimmbad EBermannstadt mit dem Christian eine fränkische Runde. Wenn einer Lust hat?!


----------



## microbat (14. Juni 2017)

38 km mit 1200 HM?


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2017)

Am Sonntag warens 77,5KM und 2330 HM fränkische versteht sich
Morgen schöne lockere Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Sonntag warens 77,5KM und 2330 HM fränkische versteht sich
> Morgen schöne lockere Runde.



Oh mei, mi dir kann man scheinbar auch nimmer fahren  
Wobei, bin heute auch zu knapp 1900hms, aber bei nur 19km gezwungen worden 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, mi dir kann man scheinbar auch nimmer fahren
> Wobei, bin heute auch zu knapp 1900hms, aber bei nur 19km gezwungen worden
> 
> G.


Sauber, Jörg das war aber nicht im Fichtelgebirge. Das hört sich ja schon nach Seilbahn an oder doch ebike


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sauber, Jörg das war aber nicht im Fichtelgebirge. Das hört sich ja schon nach Seilbahn an oder doch ebike



Tsss, bei Seibahn wärens ja TMs gewesen und dann wärens ja richtig wenig 
Mußte von Ehrwald aus über den Hohen Gang und die Coburger Hütte auf so eine Tajakopfgipfel hoch und dann hinten rum über den Immensteig wieder runter. Mußte natürlich das Rad unten lassen 
Jetzt hab ich nen Sonnenbrand und ne Blase am Zeh  Dabei ist morgen Grübigstein und Rad angesagt...ohne meih...wahrscheinlich kann ich mich morgen garnimmer bewegen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juni 2017)

Schön hast das wandern für dich entdeckt Ja wir sind halt nicht mehr die jüngsten.
Was machst denn dann mit deine 1000 Räder Wenn ein LV dabei wäre könnte ich es ja übernehmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schön hast das wandern für dich entdeckt Ja wir sind halt nicht mehr die jüngsten.
> Was machst denn dann mit deine 1000 Räder Wenn ein LV dabei wäre könnte ich es ja übernehmen.



Man muß bei der besseren Häfte ja ab und zu mal nachgeben wenn sie wandern will  
Meine Räder brauch ich schoh noch selber, aber wie du erkannt hast, hab ch nur richtige Räder 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 77,5KM und 2330 HM



unglaublich, aber gut zu wissen das Du Ultramegafit bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (16. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Sonntag warens 77,5KM und 2330 HM fränkische versteht sich



Das ist ja mein Monatspensum 
Hast Du zu Hause was angestellt?


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2017)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das ist ja mein Monatspensum
> Hast Du zu Hause was angestellt?


Ich möchte endlich mal schneller sein als du. Das wäre mein Traum.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man muß bei der besseren Häfte ja ab und zu mal nachgeben wenn sie wandern will
> Meine Räder brauch ich schoh noch selber, aber wie du erkannt hast, hab ch nur richtige Räder
> 
> G.


Das kann gar nicht sein, das du nur richtige Räder hast!! Die ganze Palette LIteville fehlt.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2017)

topolino schrieb:


> 38 km mit 1200 HM?


Knapp vorbei 41,2KM und 1387 HM.


----------



## microbat (16. Juni 2017)

...bei 28 Grad im Schatten


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich möchte endlich mal schneller sein als du. Das wäre mein Traum.



größere Laufräder, vorne hast ja schon das richtige drin


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Fährt morgen wer?


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2017)

Morgen Ruhetag Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch werden HM`s gemacht.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Do muss I dann ärbann.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2017)

Wär a weida weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2017)

Heute bei Hamburg


----------



## S P (19. Juni 2017)

@RolandMC wie immer am futtern... 
Wer waren die beiden MTBler?


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2017)

Kauf dir mal ne Brille, der MTB'ler der fährt bin ich. Den andern kennst du nicht. Peter seht hinter der Kamera.
Das wäre mal wieder was für dich


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2017)

Wart ihr auch am Fischmarkt und ist jetzt Adidas das neue Maloja  

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juni 2017)

Adidas war schon immer das neue Maloja kleidet gut und nimmt den überschüssigen Schweiß auf, ne mit Fischen hab ich nichts am Hut


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2017)

..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Adidas war schon immer das neue Maloja kleidet gut ...



Praktisch die Alternative zu Jack Wolfskin


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2017)

so, sen wieder daham von hamburg und umgebung.
tag 1, gibts fast ka bilder, da ham mer ka zeit ghabt, und es war endlich wieder mal a müncher kollege dabei




tag 2 wollt mer wieder mal einen alten klassiker von früher machen ( vor 7 jahren), nur mit anderen aufstieg.
der aufstieg war lockerer als damals , aber die abfahrt is ne leichter gworden , aber a traum wars sicherlich

























tag 3 wollt mer dann aweng höher hinaus (ca 2500mh).



























war wieder mal super, nur an dritten mann oder frau hätt mer gern dabei ghabt, dann wers mit sichern und fotografieren
aweng leichter gwesen, aber es will ja immer kaner mit


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2017)

War wirklich super, das Wetter und der Boden top.
Bilder wie immer Top.
Natürlich nur die, auf denen ich drauf bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (23. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> war wieder mal super, nur an dritten mann oder frau hätt mer gern dabei ghabt, dann wers mit sichern und fotografieren
> aweng leichter gwesen, aber es will ja immer kaner mit



Schwund gehabt? Oder was ist mit Kollege #3 passiert? Und mit euch Fitf*cker wäre mir das mittlerweile zu stressig. 
Dann doch lieber das Beik für die Eisdiele bzw. den Biergarten geputzt.


----------



## Julian_4.0 (23. Juni 2017)

Is der Finger am 3ten Tag heil geblieben, Roland?


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2017)

Julian_4.0 schrieb:


> Is der Finger am 3ten Tag heil geblieben, Roland?


Ja alles gut diesmal. Hoffentlich bleibts am See so wenn wir demnächst zusammen drunten sind.


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2017)

wieso, des is doch der andre julian


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> wieso, des is doch der andre julian


Des stimmt
Vielleicht geht *der *Julian ja auch mit??


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2017)

Morgen früh 9.30 Uhr Parkplatz Tüchersfeld, Tour Richtung Pottenstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2017)

ok


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juni 2017)

Bin leider schon wieder daheim, Radeln war i sogar woanders  viel Spaß!

Wo is denn da überhaupt ein Parkplatz?


Und meine FiveTen Impact VXI werden von FiveTen umgetauscht - den alten, schweren Impact nehmen oder die neuen, leichten, angeblich haltbaren Freerider Pro?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wo is denn da überhaupt ein Parkplatz?



Tüchersfeld?
Oben, Wanderparkplatz!


----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2017)

Pottenstein kommend erste rechts, durchs Dorf durch am Ende ist der Parkplatz links


----------



## Julian_4.0 (24. Juni 2017)

Nein, *der* andere Julian kann leider nicht mit 
Aber ich würd gern mal wieder ne Tour in der fränkischen mit Euch fahren


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2017)

wenns wetter nächstes wochende passt, unter der woch hast wieder ka zeit oder, so ab 15.30uhr, da is schö ruhig in der fränkischen


----------



## 0815p (26. Juni 2017)

werd morgen nachmittag ab r.b die trail tech tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat , bescheid sogn


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juni 2017)

wenn is schaff bin i dabei. so da obba bescheid.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2017)

morgen um 14.14uhr ab r.b fohr ich die rampensautour, falls aner z.u.l hat soll bscheid sogn


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2017)

Tätst Du mich mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2017)

logisch


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2017)

Dann bin ich morgen 14:10 am R.B. Parkplatz.


----------



## SuShu (29. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> morgen um 14.14uhr ab r.b fohr ich die rampensautour, falls aner z.u.l hat soll bscheid sogn


Ah, meine Lieblingstour. Schade, dass ich keine Zeit habe


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2017)

*@DaFriiitz*
uhrzeit stimmt ned, mein fehler, ich meine net 14.14uhr sondern 13.15uhr, morgen is ja freitag, da hab ich eher feierabend


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ah, meine Lieblingstour. Schade, dass ich keine Zeit habe


 ja voll die super tour, aber bei den wicki wicki bedingungen macht a technotour kan sinn


----------



## SuShu (29. Juni 2017)

Und wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist, fährt man sie mit dem Red zum Aufwärmen und danach noch die Technotour


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Und wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist, fährt man sie mit dem Red zum Aufwärmen und danach noch die Technotour


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> *@DaFriiitz*
> uhrzeit stimmt ned, mein fehler, ich meine net 14.14uhr sondern 13.15uhr, morgen is ja freitag, da hab ich eher feierabend


No bini hald um vierdl zwaa do.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2017)

Da könnt ma meinen* IHR* seid die Studenten 


Am 15.7. fahr ich wrsl in der Fränkischen oder im Fichtl umernand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Da könnt ma meinen* IHR* seid die Studenten


Falsch. In meinem Fall würde man eher annehmen, ich sei Rentner.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Am 15.7. fahr ich wrsl in der Fränkischen oder im Fichtl umernand.


Kann ich da mit?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Und wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist, fährt man sie mit dem Red zum Aufwärmen und danach noch die Technotour


War heute ähnlich, viele Hm's und einige KM's. Du hast gefehlt, hab gesagt das hätte dir auch Spass gemacht. 
Sogar Guckhüll war dabei und das ist ja immer toll.


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juni 2017)

@DaFriiitz  saubere Leistung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute ähnlich, viele Hm's und einige KM's.



Und wahrscheinlich noch turboschneller Schnitt


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juni 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute ähnlich, viele Hm's und einige KM's. Du hast gefehlt, hab gesagt das hätte dir auch Spass gemacht.
> Sogar Guckhüll war dabei und das ist ja immer toll.


Guckhüll ist immer wieder schön scheiße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. Juli 2017)

Sonntag, wenn es nicht regnet, All Mountain Tour ab Leutenbach. Egloffstein, Wichsenstein, Röthelfels Reisberg.
Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag, wenn es nicht regnet, All Mountain Tour ab Leutenbach. Egloffstein, Wichsenstein, Röthelfels Reisberg.
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr bei mir.


Ich bin dabei. Schreib mir bitte PN wo genau in Leutenbach.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juli 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich noch turboschneller Schnitt


Naaa, do hob I, da Fast-Rentna, zuviel gabremsd.


----------



## SuShu (1. Juli 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War heute ähnlich, viele Hm's und einige KM's. Du hast gefehlt, hab gesagt das hätte dir auch Spass gemacht.
> Sogar Guckhüll war dabei und das ist ja immer toll.


Hätte wahrscheinlich still vor mich hingelitten.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2017)

44,7km, 1016hm, 3:35h, 12,44km/h Schnitt.
Ihr habt ganz schön gezogen, Peter & Red!


----------



## RolandMC (2. Juli 2017)

Schöne All Mountain Tour, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620707 44,7km, 1016hm, 3:35h, 12,44km/h Schnitt.
> Ihr habt ganz schön gezogen, Peter & Red!


Peter mit Trinkblase....... was ist da los? 
Gruß aus China


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juli 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gruß aus China


你吃了吗 (Ni chi le mah) ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juli 2017)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gruß aus China



Kannst im Huangshan Gebirge stolpern gehen 
http://www.travelbook.de/welt/6-stu...e-ist-nichts-fuer-schwache-Nerven-250151.html
Schon als Wanderung eine Herausforderung


----------



## Axalp (6. Juli 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620707 44,7km, 1016hm, 3:35h, 12,44km/h Schnitt.
> Ihr habt ganz schön gezogen, Peter & Red!



Häh, und ich dachte der Kamerad in der Mitte ist der Breyer nachdem ihn Peter und Roland totgefahren haben?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (6. Juli 2017)

Peter, Red
habt Ihr für Freitag oder Samstag wieder ne Tour geplant?
Würd mal gerne wieder ...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2017)

Für mich gilt! Wenn dann Sonntag.


----------



## derwaaal (6. Juli 2017)

Schade, da hab ich schon was, ginge höchstens am SpätNachmittag/Abend, aber eher mit Stress.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juli 2017)

Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit frei.
@derwaaal: Samstag könnt ich mir Dir fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (6. Juli 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit frei.
> @derwaaal: Samstag könnt ich mir Dir fahren.


Oje, Samstag UND Sonntag mit Dir?


----------



## derwaaal (7. Juli 2017)

@DaFriiitz was schlägst Du vor?
Guckhüll? 
die Tour von letztem Freitag oder Sonntag nochmal?
Hersbrucker Schwyz?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Juli 2017)

R.B-Trainmeusel-Moritz-Hangkante-Muschelquelle.
Muss um spätestens 17:00 daheimsein - ginge 9:00 R.B.  bei Dir?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Juli 2017)

Also mia foan morgen um 9:00 ab R.B.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2017)

fohr morgen nachmittag pottenstaner klump-autobahntour, so um  ca 1600 uhr pottensta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juli 2017)

Pack i des aa? Wo ist des in Poddnstaa?
Die Glumbadrebbn hob i aussam öbasdn Deil schon gfoan.


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2017)

Fritz, waslos? Trainierst Du für Sellaronda??
Oder neu Gelerntes vom Sonntag anwenden?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2017)

Bist Du heute am STB dabei?


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2017)

Heut? Ach ja, Dav Treff. 
Nein, hatte heute Team Event, in Pottenstein, E-Fun-Park Go-Kart & Segway. War schon net schlecht aber in der Gegend hätte ich lieber was anderes gemacht. 

Wart Ihr in der Fränkischen?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juli 2017)

Ich nicht.
Hast Du am Samstag Zeit u. Lust auf Fränk. oder Wichtelgefirke?


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juli 2017)

Hmm, wollte mich eigentlich schonen für AlpenX ab Sonntag, aber nur eigentlich.
Der Johannes hat hier doch ne SuperFreeride Tour mit Drop-Challenge angekündigt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Juli 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hmm, wollte mich eigentlich schonen für AlpenX ab Sonntag, aber nur eigentlich.
> Der Johannes hat hier doch ne SuperFreeride Tour mit Drop-Challenge angekündigt!?


What?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juli 2017)

rebirth schrieb:


> What?


Da kriegste große Ohren, gell?


JohSch schrieb:


> Am 15.7. fahr ich wrsl in der Fränkischen oder im Fichtl umernand.


----------



## 0815p (12. Juli 2017)

fohr morgen ab 15.30 in r.b a tour richt altersh.trail -bds usw usw
fall wer mitwill , bescheid sogn


----------



## derwaaal (12. Juli 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen ab 15.30 in r.b a tour richt altersh.trail -bds usw usw
> fall wer mitwill , bescheid sogn


Der @DaFriiitz is bestimmt dabei.


----------



## derwaaal (13. Juli 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen ab 15.30 in r.b a tour richt altersh.trail -bds usw usw
> fall wer mitwill , bescheid sogn


wär dabei, wie lang willstn fahrn? 3-4 Std?


----------



## 0815p (27. Juli 2017)

werd morgen früh  ,so um 1000 uhr a   fränkische tour fohrn, falls noch aner urlaub hat u lust, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Juli 2017)

Wann anders mol wieder, ab schee dass´d Bescheid gibst


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

Wie schaut's denn morgen aus?


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2017)

martina u ich wollen evt morgen die maximilian grottn tour mit petehöhle variante fohren is aber noch net ganz sicher, und ich weiss es erst heute so um 1800uhr, falls du oder ein anderer  fährt eh kaner anderer mit, sag bescheid wegen uhrzeit u treffpkt


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist, gib also bitte Bescheid wg. Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2017)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ma...dac5967e0d6e85b!8m2!3d49.6283763!4d11.5898493


den rest später


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

Naja, soweit hätte ich es schon gewusst, also wo die Maxi-Grotte ist.
Nur zum Biken war ich dort noch nie.
Trotzdem erst mal vielen Dank!


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2017)

also um 1000uhr am parkplatz


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

Passt. Bis morgen.


----------



## SuShu (28. Juli 2017)

Ich denke mal drüber nach. Bestehst du auf deiner Variante oder können wir etwas abändern?


----------



## 0815p (28. Juli 2017)

kommt drauf an, red mer morgen drüber


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls du oder ein anderer  fährt eh kaner anderer mit, sag bescheid wegen uhrzeit u treffpkt



Net mol i, bin mitn DIMB in Kipfenberg 
Aber Fränkische will i demnächst mal wieder - hab a wieder Flatpedalschuh, dann wirds net gar so blamabel


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (28. Juli 2017)

Wetter wird gut, mia san a dubai


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> , bin mitn DIMB in Kipfenberg


Wos hod'n da DIMB in Kipfenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2017)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Wetter wird gut, mia san a dubai


Na, dann scheiss bitte dem "Herrn" Maktoum auf den Tisch.


----------



## 0815p (29. Juli 2017)

schee wars heut, und a madel hat heut zwa stelln geknackt


----------



## SuShu (29. Juli 2017)

Eigentlich drei


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2017)

Alter Schwede.....


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2017)

Jetzt hat er sogar schon einen RB Helm.


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Juli 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er sogar schon einen RB Helm.


Verdient
Treppen rückwärts ....hahahah.
Der erste Treppensprung..... wenns dich da schmeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2017)

Peter, schau was der Picco jetzt fährt.


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2017)

soo a hirsch, die werdn a immer fauler, aber vielleicht hat er ja gicht in den haxn, aber was solls, solln machen was sie wolln, hoff ich fohr noch lang mit eigenmotor.
bin grad am überlegen, ob ötztal, stubaital,oder pitztal

euch viel spass ab morgen, und hoff ihr habt glück mitn wetter


----------



## RolandMC (1. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> soo a hirsch, die werdn a immer fauler, aber vielleicht hat er ja gicht in den haxn, aber was solls, solln machen was sie wolln, hoff ich fohr noch lang mit eigenmotor.
> bin grad am überlegen, ob ötztal, stubaital,oder pitztal
> 
> euch viel spass ab morgen, und hoff ihr habt glück mitn wetter


Nimm eins das du noch nicht kennst!
Ja hoff ich auch das das Wetter heuer besser ist. Aber viel schlechter als letztes Jahr kanns ja nicht werden.
Die waren am Lago und haben teilweise ihre alten Trails mit den Gurken gefahren. Alle sind noch jünger als wir. Na ja wo kummansn scho hea.


----------



## kubikjch (1. August 2017)

Viel Spaß den Davos 'lern. Ciao Jochen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen, ob ötztal, stubaital,oder pitztal


Am Besten alle drei.


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2017)

Liegen ja eh nebenanander.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Liegen ja eh nebenanander.


Für jemanden, dem schon in der Fränkischen die Orientierung fehlt, ist das eine erstaunliche Ortskenntnis.


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Für jemanden, dem schon in der Fränkischen die Orientierung fehlt, ist das eine erstaunliche Ortskenntnis.


hä? weis net was Du meinst!
Achja, wie war das mit dem Verhauer bei der Sonnwendfreitagstour? 
Vielleicht war ich ja doch schon öfters dort unten als im heimischen Gebirch


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Für jemanden, dem schon in der Fränkischen die Orientierung fehlt, ist das eine erstaunliche Ortskenntnis.


----------



## derwaaal (2. August 2017)

kenn mich halt aus in den Dolomitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. August 2017)

@peter metz @RolandMC 

2:15 das wäre doch mal eine neue Varinate für euch!


----------



## 0815p (7. August 2017)

Ich fohr morgen um 15.30 ab r.b die techno trailtour, falls aner z.u.l soll er Bescheid geben


----------



## LeFritzz (7. August 2017)

Do wäri dabei.
Fährst von dahamm oda vo da Ärbad no?
Start Matterhornparke?


----------



## 0815p (7. August 2017)

von der arbeit, start ab r-bühl, werd ober scho technisch


----------



## LeFritzz (7. August 2017)

Wos ma draama ko, ko ma foahn.
Nein: Ich versuch's halt mal.


----------



## JulH (8. August 2017)

Morgen 18.30 ne Runde um Streitberg? Jemand Lust?


----------



## RolandMC (8. August 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @peter metz @RolandMC
> 
> 2:15 das wäre doch mal eine neue Varinate für euch!


hab ich was verpasst? Nur noch Santas! Muss man wechseln um noch in zu sein? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## derwaaal (8. August 2017)

Norco geht auch!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. August 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? Nur noch Santas! Muss man wechseln um noch in zu sein? Fragen über Fragen.


Ich vermute mal, dass es nächstes Jahr ein neues Bronson gibt... mal sehen, wie das so wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (8. August 2017)

JulH schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30 ne Runde um Streitberg? Jemand Lust?


schad, war ja scho heut unterwegs und 18.30 uhr, willst bloss 2 std fohren, werd fei scho recht bald dunkel im wald.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. August 2017)

JulH schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30 ne Runde um Streitberg? Jemand Lust?


Ich.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. August 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? Nur noch Santas! Muss man wechseln um noch in zu sein? Fragen über Fragen.


Die Blennie is ja ah scho abtrünnig g'woan (Pivot, feuerrot). A Annera hod sei 301 vakaaft und hod a Santa gakaaft. Seng ma mol....


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (8. August 2017)

JulH schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30 ne Runde um Streitberg? Jemand Lust?


Ja ich, war da schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## derwaaal (8. August 2017)

regnet's dann net?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2017)

Wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (9. August 2017)

@Peter: Schaffs nicht eher... 
18.00 an der Guckhüll oder 17.50 Oberfellendorf oder 18.15 Muschelquelle


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. August 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst? Nur noch Santas! Muss man wechseln um noch in zu sein? Fragen über Fragen.



Du kannst weiterhin LV fahren, wer so fährt wie Du ist immer "In"  
Da Du ja ein Gewichtsfetischist bist könntest Du es mal mit einem RR probieren, das ist noch etwas leichter als dein LV 






Wibei so ein pink farbenes Santa täte auch gut zu Dir passen, passende Klamotten dazu haste ja schon


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2017)

JulH schrieb:


> @Peter: Schaffs nicht eher...
> 18.00 an der Guckhüll oder 17.50 Oberfellendorf oder 18.15 Muschelquelle


Hat Riesenspaß gemacht. Danke Dir!


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2017)




----------



## S P (15. August 2017)

@peter metz  Top!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2017)

Sehr schick mit Gletscher im Hintergrund


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2017)

war ne teilweis super tour, und des beste, wir hatten den gipfel für uns allans, überall war die hölle los, aber den berch mog irgendwie kaner


----------



## lowfat (17. August 2017)

Sehr fein!


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2017)




----------



## 0815p (18. August 2017)

stubaital is für uns ned sooo lohnenswert gwesen wie des ötztal die jahre davor, es war entweder zu langweilig oder zu schwer ( extrem steil und schotterdreck) oder wir ham ned des richtige gfunden, für uns  ist des ötztal viel interessanter, mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich da in den nächsten 2 wochen noch paar tage verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2017)

Ja, du hörst und sichst ja ned.
Ich hab dir gsagt, das Stubai wohl nix Gschaids is.

Aber die Bilder sind schon beeindruckend.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2017)

Fahrt amol den Meraner Höhenweg da habt ihr was zutun, Fallschirm ned vergessen!
http://www.meranerland.org/de/freizeit-aktiv/berge-wandern/meraner-hoehenweg/


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2017)

H.m.l.a.A.


----------



## SuShu (19. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> schee wars heut, und a madel hat heut zwa stelln geknackt


Und heute gleich beide ohne Sicherungsmann bestätigt.
Die Bedingungen waren erstaunlich gut. Sogar an den Plecher Klippen war es gut fahrbar.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2017)

Ich foa morgen 10:00 ab Fallbrunn. Wenn aana mitmoch, Bescheid song.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Peter, schau was der Picco jetzt fährt.



Wenn der wollt könnt ihr mal was gscheids Probe fahren ... ned so a greischendes Bosch Buschmopped 





 ... mir wurscht was und wie andere darüber denken, mir bringts was.


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2017)

werd morgn vormittags die trailtour ab r.b fohren, falls aner noch urlaub oder frei oder sonst was hat und lust, dann solls er sagn


----------



## Axalp (21. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> werd morgn vormittags die trailtour ab r.b fohren, falls aner noch urlaub oder frei oder sonst was hat und lust, dann solls er sagn



Hab morgen früh leider schon einen Termin. Mittwochmorgen hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2017)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hab morgen früh leider schon einen Termin. Mittwochmorgen hätte ich Zeit...


mist, ich hab mittwoch scho an termin und kann nur morgen, schad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatpak (23. August 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn der wollt könnt ihr mal was gscheids Probe fahren ... ned so a greischendes Bosch Buschmopped
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 635502
> 
> ... mir wurscht was und wie andere darüber denken, mir bringts was.



Host a neues? 
was macht dei FäterSandman? Woltmer uns eh mol treffn 

lg


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2017)

hab heut  mal wieder a altes projekt angschaut


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2017)

werd morgen früh ab r.b a tour fohren, falls jemand mit will solle er bscheid sogn


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2017)

Bin da scho öfter vorbei gewandert und hab überlegt obs geht. Hast es gschafft?


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2017)

nee, keine ahnung ob es überhaupt geht, aber für mich net


----------



## xTr3Me (24. August 2017)

Dann lass ichs gleich bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (25. August 2017)

Schaut schon arg verzwickt aus


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2017)

auf dem foto sieht mer des (mein) problem net. man kann des hinterrad ned soweit versetzen, das mer einigermassen in der kurve einfahren kann, und des hinterrad in die wand hochsetzen, da steh i senkrecht dort, ich denk wolfi könnts evt  schaffen, für mich aber zu schwer


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2017)

Das sieht man schon.
Dazu braucht es aber etwas dreidimensionales Vorstellungsvermögen.
Ein altes Computerspiel namens TETRIS hilft, dieses zu entwickeln.

Frag doch mal den Julian, ob man das evtl. auf dem Hinterrad fahrend hinbekommt?


----------



## derwaaal (25. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk wolfi könnts evt  schaffen


der würde dann auch senkrecht an der Wand stehen? oder wie denkst Du dir des für ihn?


----------



## derwaaal (25. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das sieht man schon.
> Dazu braucht es aber etwas dreidimensionales Vorstellungsvermögen.
> Ein altes Computerspiel namens TETRIS hilft, dieses zu entwickeln.
> 
> Frag doch mal den Julian, ob man das evtl. auf dem Hinterrad fahrend hinbekommt?


Tetris ist aber zweidimensional


----------



## Keepiru (25. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> .... und des hinterrad in die wand hochsetzen, da steh i senkrecht dort, ich denk wolfi könnts evt  schaffen, für mich aber zu schwer



Alter....Schwede. Sowas ist leider Lichtjahre entfernt von dem was ich im Moment kann.  -> Trial-Tetris. Zum Glück verschwindet aber das Rad nicht wenns geklappt hat....  

Geht bei euch da oben am Sonntag was zusammen? Ich habe am Sonntag noch Langeweile....


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2017)

martina u ich wollen evt morgen mal fichteln, ist aber noch net sicher.


----------



## Keepiru (25. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich wollen evt morgen mal fichteln, ist aber noch net sicher.


was habt ihr vor? ochsenkopf / schneeberg?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. August 2017)

Obacht, morgen is E1-Rennen/Training am Oko/Fleckl


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Tetris ist aber zweidimensional


Dann kennst du nur die 3D Version nicht - heißt BLOCKOUT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (25. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> martina u ich wollen evt morgen mal fichteln, ist aber noch net sicher.





JohSch schrieb:


> Obacht, morgen is E1-Rennen/Training am Oko/Fleckl


Pfälzerwald ist euch für ein kurzes WE wahrscheinlich zu weit (ca. 300 km bis Hinterweidenthal)?


----------



## 0815p (25. August 2017)

SuShu schrieb:


> Pfälzerwald ist euch für ein kurzes WE wahrscheinlich zu weit (ca. 300 km bis Hinterweidenthal)?


nee, is zu weit, da kann ich ja gleich in die berch fohren, aber danke für die einladung, und viel spass da


----------



## Keepiru (25. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dann kennst du nur die 3D Version nicht - heißt BLOCKOUT.


Ja. Hat süchtig gemacht. Und Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## SuShu (25. August 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> nee, is zu weit, da kann ich ja gleich in die berch fohren, aber danke für die einladung, und viel spass da


Hatte ich nicht wirklich vor. Eigentlich will ich in die Fränkische.


----------



## LeFritzz (25. August 2017)

Ich fahr morgen und am Sonntag jeweils um 10:00 ab RB.


----------



## SuShu (25. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen und am Sonntag jeweils um 10:00 ab RB.


Morgen komme ich wahrscheinlich mit. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, schreibe ich morgen nochmal.


----------



## derwaaal (25. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dann kennst du nur die 3D Version nicht - heißt BLOCKOUT.


hast dir grad selber widersprochen   und ja damals als kleiner Hüpfer zu oft gespielt


----------



## SuShu (26. August 2017)

Werde es wahrscheinlich nicht bis 10 schaffen. Nicht warten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. August 2017)

schon gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. August 2017)

die schönen tage in sölden nochmals nutzen, wenn auch alleine mitn radel










sicht auf die tour morgen


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2017)

heute ein hüttenziel erreicht das ich wo ich vor zwei jahren schon mal versucht hatte , aber ned gschaft hab
waren 200hm fahren u 1400hm tragen. wetter war wieder top


















so des wars, morgen gehts wieder heim


----------



## LeFritzz (30. August 2017)

...wo ist das?


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2017)

ötztal


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2017)

Du warst doch alleine, hast gesagt, oder?
Hast dann immer wieder die Kamera aufgestellt, wieder hochlaufen, fahren, evtl. wieder hochtragen weil die Stelle net geklappt hat?


----------



## 0815p (30. August 2017)

zum radeln war ich allans, hatte aber fuss volk dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. August 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Du warst doch alleine, hast gesagt, oder?
> Hast dann immer wieder die Kamera aufgestellt, wieder hochlaufen, fahren, evtl. wieder hochtragen weil die Stelle net geklappt hat?


Wie sagt man auf freundliche Art und Weise "Hollamöffl" ?


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wie sagt man auf freundliche Art und Weise "Hollamöffl" ?


DaFriiitz? Ach so, freundlich, dann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. August 2017)

Nach meiner Mitfahrersuche letztens (bei den Fatbikern und im Hochtouren bereich) war die Resonanz an Leuten die auch vor S4 und S5 Trailabschnitten nicht zurückschrecken ewas zurückhaltend.
Hab dann aber mitn @thomas.h einen super Mitstreiter für ne schöne B-Hiking Tour gefunden, mit ihm wollt ich schon vor ewigen Zeiten mal ne guteTour machen.
Wird nicht die letzte gewesen sein 

Erstmal gings 1350hm mit den Bikes am Rücken nen schönen Wandersteig hoch.
Oben angekommen gabs zum Glück nen guten Apfelkuchen auf der Meilerhütte 

Vor lauter Trailgenuss bin ich garnicht richtig zum Bilder machen gekommen.

Beim Uphill




Von hier aus gings novh ca.500hm bergauf.




Vom oberen freien Bereich hab ich keine Bilder, vom unteren mit vielen S5 passagen gespickten Teil im Wald hab ich schnell ein paar aus den Gopro Videos rausgeschnitten.

















@peter metz @HTWolfi @RolandMC
Soll eich zamscheissn... sollt eich mol widda beim Thomas meldn 

Wor a echt geile Tour auf am Trail der kane 3m zum ausruha bereithält.

@peter metz scheene Bilder !


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2017)

will dienstag nachmittags ab r-bühl die trailtour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hatt, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2017)

Ab Donnerstag wieder.


----------



## RolandMC (6. September 2017)

Sauber!!
Zeich amol dein Film wenn fertich is. Ned wie bom Breya gfilmt und nimma gseng.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Nach meiner Mitfahrersuche letztens (bei den Fatbikern und im Hochtouren bereich) war die Resonanz an Leuten die auch vor S4 und S5 Trailabschnitten nicht zurückschrecken ewas zurückhaltend.
> Hab dann aber mitn @thomas.h einen super Mitstreiter für ne schöne B-Hiking Tour gefunden, mit ihm wollt ich schon vor ewigen Zeiten mal ne guteTour machen.
> Wird nicht die letzte gewesen sein
> 
> ...


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2017)

werd freitag ab pottensta a runden fohren (prüllsbi usw) fall aner z.u.l hat soll bescheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2017)

Fattes gestolpere


----------



## lowfat (12. September 2017)

Bud Spencer auf dem Fatbike


----------



## derwaaal (12. September 2017)

mit Nickelbrille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2017)

wenn man den anfang mal weg lässt und bei 3.15 einsteigt ists ein cooles Video


----------



## andi199 (14. September 2017)

Kurze Frage an die Kalchi-Locals:
Meint ihr es macht Sinn, morgen nachmittag eine Kalchi Runde zu drehen? Nimmt der Boden ordentlich auf oder ists eher sülzig? Mit normalem Matsch bzw Nässe hab ich kein Problem, nur wenn es zu schmierig ist gefällts nicht mehr so

Danke!


----------



## Lusio (14. September 2017)

andi199 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Kalchi-Locals:
> Meint ihr es macht Sinn, morgen nachmittag eine Kalchi Runde zu drehen? Nimmt der Boden ordentlich auf oder ists eher sülzig? Mit normalem Matsch bzw Nässe hab ich kein Problem, nur wenn es zu schmierig ist gefällts nicht mehr so
> 
> Danke!



Kalchi macht Sinn der Sandige Untergrund nimmt den Regen auf, da kannst du eine Stunde nach Regen schon rein. Der feuchte Sand ist sogar besser als trockener.


----------



## andi199 (14. September 2017)

Super, danke dir!


----------



## lowfat (14. September 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> wenn man den anfang mal weg lässt und bei 3.15 einsteigt ists ein cooles Video


Hmmm, auch wenn der Mensch top fahren kann, will bei mir die richtige Begeisterung nicht aufkommen. Helibiking, Bremsspuren, Querfeldeinfahren durch empfindliche Hochgebiegswiesen - das ist kein Werbevideo für's Mountainbiken im Hochgebirge. Ab 3:15 ist es wirklich cool


----------



## Lusio (14. September 2017)

@lowfat da schließe ich mich deiner Meinung an, der Junge sollte mal bei der Vertridern vorbeischauen, da kann er noch einiger lernen.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2017)

Ich fahre am Samstag um 10:00 ab Hetzles, Am Bergweg, Ortsende (Auffahrt zum Flugplatz) die Hetzles-Runde.
Am Sonntag 10:00 ab Pottenstein, (Marienthal, Parkplatz Eingang ins Püttlachtal) entlang der Pottenstein-Pegnitz-Klassik-Route.

Wer mitmoch, soll's song.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. September 2017)

Fohrn tut der Fabio echt net schlecht, aber des mit denna scheiß Bremsspurn kennt er saa lossn...
So extrem hat der Treppntrail garnet ausgschaut, halt recht ausgsetzt...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. September 2017)

Falls hier derjenige mitliest der seine weiss durchsichtige Trinkflasche mit schwarzen Deckel  zwischen Adlitz und Langensendelbach verloren hat kann sich an mich wenden. Hatte zwar nix dabei zum mitnehmen aber ich habe sie bei Seite gelegt. Genaue Örtlichkeit per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. September 2017)

fohr morgen abend 16.30uhr   ab r.b  a  lockere tour, falls jamand mitwill soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## LeFritzz (18. September 2017)

Schod.
Bin morgen ab 17:30 mit die Nbg. DAVradler am SB.
Komm halt mit uns...


----------



## 0815p (18. September 2017)

war am samstag schon stb,


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. September 2017)

Ich weiß no net recht - warten musst nicht auf mich, aber vll geht sichs aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. September 2017)

viel spass war heute vormittag, viel feucht.


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2017)

Werde kurzfristig heute um16.30 ab Matterhorn parke a Tour fohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. September 2017)

jetzt müsste ich nur noch schneller werden 

106km 2423hm Durchschnitt 11,03km/h


----------



## scratch_a (21. September 2017)

Und was gewinnst dann, wenn du schneller wirst?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und was gewinnst dann, wenn du schneller wirst?



Zeit


----------



## scratch_a (21. September 2017)

Ok, dann haben wir wohl andere Ansichten, was radeln betrifft.
Ich muss keine bestimmte Strecke schaffen, wenn ich in meiner *Freizeit* auf dem Rad sitze. Ich radel, weil es mir gefällt, weil ich gerne in der Natur draußen bin und die Landschaft genieße, weil ich den Kopf frei kriege, usw. und nicht, um irgendwem irgendwas zu beweisen. Ob ich jetzt in der Zeit, die ich mir dafür nehme 10km oder 50km schaffe, ist mir dabei relativ egal.

Wenn man natürlich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit oder zum einkaufen fährt, dann kann ich es halbwegs verstehen, dass man auf die Uhr schaut und möglichst schnell sein will. Manche brauchen es anscheinend einfach nur für ihr Ego


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. September 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Manche brauchen es anscheinend einfach nur für ihr Ego



naja, wenn man in ner gruppe fährt und der rücken der mitfahrer immer kleiner am horizont wird und die leute irgendwann ausser sichtweite sind bergauf schadet es nicht wenn man ein bisschen schneller wird. sonst kann man ja gleich alleine fahren. das mache ich derzeit, solange bis ich mir sicher bin tempomäßig hinterher zu kommen. 

dieses verbissen "es muss" habe ich mir schon abgewöhnt. bringt eh nix, kommt step by step. gut ding will weile haben


----------



## SuShu (24. September 2017)

Leider schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2017)

wo warst denn unterwegs


----------



## SuShu (24. September 2017)

Kalterer See


----------



## derwaaal (24. September 2017)

schaut ja ganz schön gefährlich aus!


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2017)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> naja, wenn man in ner gruppe fährt und der rücken der mitfahrer immer kleiner am horizont wird und die leute irgendwann ausser sichtweite sind...



Du hast ja echt miese Kumpel´s. Mein Beileid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (25. September 2017)

---


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2017)

werd morgen um 13.14 ab gasseldorf a trail tour fohren, falls jemand bock hat soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. September 2017)

war heut unterwegs, aweng länger ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. September 2017)

Oh, ganz a neuer Startpunkt  I hob leider bloß in der Früh Zeit


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2017)

Sorry, fahre heute  zum Gardasee.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (29. September 2017)

Peter mia san do und foan gern mit! Parkbucht a d Bundesstraße?


----------



## SuShu (29. September 2017)

Fährt jemand morgen etwas mit? Ich hätte auch Lust auf Fichtel.


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2017)

martin u corina wollen mrgen fichteln, wir werden wahrscheinlich tegernsee fohren, aber pass auf, die zwei haben technisch sehr sehr sehr viel gelernt,habs heute erlebt, alle achtung


----------



## 0815p (30. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Oktober 2017)

Weng a Aneinanderreihung unsortierter Goproschnipsel vo der geilen Meilerhüttentour mitn Thomas!!!


Leider schauts aufn Film wieder alles aus wie Autobahn


----------



## RolandMC (5. Oktober 2017)

Erst amol, des hast ned super oder schön, sondern sauber!!!!!!!
zweidens dei diggn Reifen ham zu wenich Gribb!!!
driddns Reschbäggd sauber gfoan, richddich gud, ma sichd des schdeile scho ganz gud.


----------



## derwaaal (5. Oktober 2017)

Sauber rumgetrialt!! 
Des is also S5
Schaut fast aus, als wärst mehr gfohrn als der Thomas 

So viel dazu, mit HT geht des net, unso ...


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Erst amol, des hast ned super oder schön, sondern sauber!!!!!!!
> zweidens dei diggn Reifen ham zu wenich Gribb!!!
> driddns Reschbäggd sauber gfoan, richddich gud, ma sichd des schdeile scho ganz gud.



Ok, as näggsde mol werd "sauber" gsogt 

An Minion oder gar an Baron kummans net no, geht obba ganz gut!!

Danke



derwaaal schrieb:


> Sauber rumgetrialt!!
> Des is also S5
> Schaut fast aus, als wärst mehr gfohrn als der Thomas
> 
> So viel dazu, mit HT geht des net, unso ...



Net ganz, Thomas is scho sau gut drauf!!!
Müsstn mal mit vergleichbaren Material fahren, mit an Baron oder an Minion vorn drauf geht scho nuch weng mehra...
Musste die letzten 3 Schwierigkeiten auslassen wal ich komplett im Arsch war.

Die, die des sogn brengan a mitn Fully nix zam


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2017)

top! da sieht man schon ganz gut, dass das keine Autobahn ist. Respekt!


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2017)

waren gestern wieder mal an einen meiner lieblingswegerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2017)

schaut gut aus!


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2017)

von heute in eggloffsta


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2017)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> schaut gut aus!


würde dir gefallen, locker bergauf, sehr technisch bergab


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Oktober 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> waren gestern wieder mal an einen meiner lieblingswegerl


An einem Deiner Lieblingswegerl war ich gestern auch...Dolomitenfeeling...du weißt wo das ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Oktober 2017)

@JohSch warst Du gestern in Streitberg?


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> An einem Deiner Lieblingswegerl war ich gestern auch...Dolomitenfeeling...du weißt wo das ist.


wennst mer a foto zeigst, dann weiss ich mehr, wie hoch warst du?? wegen schnee, brauch noch infos für ein langes wochend


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2017)

Peter da hättest können mal Bescheid geben, hätte nix gegen eine zweite Tour in einem Jahr gehabt


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> wennst mer a foto zeigst, dann weiss ich mehr, wie hoch warst du?? wegen schnee, brauch noch infos für ein langes wochend


Am Hummer- und Hunnenstein...lach.
Da war kein Schnee.


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Peter da hättest können mal Bescheid geben, hätte nix gegen eine zweite Tour in einem Jahr gehabt


Du hast doch gschrieben, das du Samstag ka zeit hast ( andere forum ), und der restliche Haufen ,  werner, Sandra usw schon woanders unterwegs , aber wir haben ja jemand von euch getroffen, kannst dir ja denken wer es war


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2017)

Ach


DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Am Hummer- und Hunnenstein...lach.
> Da war kein Schnee.


Achso, etzetla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Oktober 2017)

stimmt zeitlich war ich etwas begrenzt! *Denjenigen* hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehn


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> Achso, etzetla


Edszadla heisst das.


----------



## ray123456 (20. Oktober 2017)

mal ne Frage hier in die Runde - welches ist denn *die beste / empfehlenswerteste Abfahrt vom Lindelberg?*
Bin gestern diese Runde hier gefahren - und die Abfahrt die ich (gemäß der Karte) genommen hatte, war jetzt nicht unbedingt der "Burner" - also wo sollte ich das nächste Mal runterfahren?


----------



## 0815p (29. Oktober 2017)

/2


----------



## fusion4life (30. Oktober 2017)

da schau an, der Peter hat des Foto der Woche: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2210212?in=potd


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Oktober 2017)

sauber


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2017)

H.m.l.a.A.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Oktober 2017)

sieht gut aus bei euch im Fränkischen


----------



## S P (31. Oktober 2017)

nahh. Eindeutig Hersbrucker, da man Bild #1 eindeutig den Happurger Stausee erkennt.


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sieht gut aus bei euch im Fränkischen


----------



## 0815p (31. Oktober 2017)




----------



## 0815p (2. November 2017)

werd morgen mittag so 13.15 ab m-parke ne lockere tour fohren, falls aner z.u.l hat bescheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (2. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese jetzt schon eine weile hier im Fred mit, die Fränkische intressiert mich schon seit längerem. Gibts ne Möglichkeit mich mal für ne schicke Runde anzuhängen? Hab allerdings ne Std. anfahrt.


----------



## 0815p (2. November 2017)

kannst freilich mitfohren, ich weiss bloss ned ob momentan noch jemand in der fränkischen fährt ( öffentlich), und  was fährst du den?? touren, technisch, ballern ,


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2017)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese jetzt schon eine weile hier im Fred mit, die Fränkische intressiert mich schon seit längerem. Gibts ne Möglichkeit mich mal für ne schicke Runde anzuhängen? Hab allerdings ne Std. anfahrt.


Du kannst auch am Samstag mit mir an der Retterner Kanzel fahren.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Kellerwaldparkplatz.
Morgen schaffe ich leider nicht, sorry, Peter, hätte Dich gern mal wieder getroffen.


----------



## Lexx85 (2. November 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> kannst freilich mitfohren, ich weiss bloss ned ob momentan noch jemand in der fränkischen fährt ( öffentlich), und  was fährst du den?? touren, technisch, ballern ,



Gibts bei euch in der fränkischen da auch Probleme? Weil du meinst öffentlich?
Ich fahr alles etwas, touren, technisch....

Kenn mich halt in der fränkischen leider so garnicht aus.


----------



## 0815p (3. November 2017)

Nein, gibt noch keine Probleme, wenn ich die Wochenende in der fränkischen fahr , schreibe ichs rein, dann kannst schauen ob du Zeit hast


----------



## Lexx85 (3. November 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> Nein, gibt noch keine Probleme, wenn ich die Wochenende in der fränkischen fahr , schreibe ichs rein, dann kannst schauen ob du Zeit hast



Ja sehr gut, wäre wirklich genial![emoji1303]


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2017)

Der Thomas hat mal widda was neichs zamgschniddn...
(Für alle die ned bei Fäisbugg sen)


----------



## derwaaal (8. November 2017)

bist gar ned drauf


----------



## Lexx85 (9. November 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Der Thomas hat mal widda was neichs zamgschniddn...
> (Für alle die ned bei Fäisbugg sen)



Sauber![emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## lowfat (9. November 2017)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Der Thomas hat mal widda was neichs zamgschniddn...
> (Für alle die ned bei Fäisbugg sen)


Da ist nicht nur das Wetter schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> bist gar ned drauf


War ja nur einmal mitn Thomas unterwegs...
Und da ham ma mei Kamera dabai ghabt...


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2017)

ich werd morgen früh die trailtour (blockmeer,brotzeittrail usw) fohrn, ab matterh.parke, denke so um 10.30  uhr. 
Tempo " locker"
techno " ned locker"

falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Dezember 2017)

Ah, bin scho bei Rbg angesagt (wird aber glaub i zu flowig )- aber i schreib dir mal, waren scho ewig nimmer zam unterwegs


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Dezember 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen früh die trailtour (blockmeer,brotzeittrail usw) fohrn, ab matterh.parke, denke so um 10.30  uhr.
> Tempo " locker"
> techno " ned locker"
> 
> falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sagn


Muss leider morgen arbeiten, sonst wäre ich mal gekommen..... mist


----------



## RolandMC (26. Dezember 2017)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen früh die trailtour (blockmeer,brotzeittrail usw) fohrn, ab matterh.parke, denke so um 10.30  uhr.
> Tempo " locker"
> techno " ned locker"
> 
> falls aner mitwill, soll er bescheid sagn


Pump dein Baron gscheid auf das a bisserl indressander für dich werd.


----------



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2017)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Pump dein Baron gscheid auf das a bisserl indressander für dich werd.


----------



## SuShu (27. Januar 2018)

Ich starte morgen um 11:00 Uhr von Hiltpoltstein (Parkplatz an der B2:* 49.661621, 11.329408*) eine Runde Richtung Trubachtal.


----------



## RolandMC (27. Januar 2018)

hatte heute meine erste fränkische Runde, bin leider zu erschöpft.
Ist ja eigentlich ein Heimspiel.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Januar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hatte heute meine erste fränkische Runde, bin leider zu erschöpft.
> Ist ja eigentlich ein Heimspiel.


Ab Matterhornparke? War bislang wandern und hab DHF und Highroller2 Spuren gesehen und noch was das ich nicht kannte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

ja, ab Matterhorn. 5x301 und ein altes Alutech.
Hab auch mein zukünftiges Rad (Rahmen) gesehen. Dauert aber noch.
Das muss bestimmt eine Kaiser Spur gewesen sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, ab Matterhorn. 5x301 und ein altes Alutech.
> Hab auch mein zukünftiges Rad (Rahmen) gesehen. Dauert aber noch.
> Das muss bestimmt eine Kaiser Spur gewesen sein.


Aha aha und was war das?


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

eins von den fünfen, Marken treu.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Januar 2018)

alles wieder zu spät gelesen - ich abonniere mal per Email

So Roland, dann gehst nie verloren: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/11/06/arbeitsgeraet-jakob-breitwieser-liteville-601-mk4/


----------



## SuShu (28. Januar 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> alles wieder zu spät gelesen - ich abonniere mal per Email


Da hast du heute nichts verpasst. Nieselregen bei 4-5 Grad und ein unendlich nasser Wald. Die Runde habe ich deswegen deutlich gekürzt. Hat aber trotzdem gut getan. Es war nämlich praktisch nichts los und angenehm ruhig.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> alles wieder zu spät gelesen - ich abonniere mal per Email
> 
> So Roland, dann gehst nie verloren: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/11/06/arbeitsgeraet-jakob-breitwieser-liteville-601-mk4/


Rechne mal den Preis zusammen!!!!! Dafür bekomme ich ja ein super E Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Da hast du heute nichts verpasst. Nieselregen bei 4-5 Grad und ein unendlich nasser Wald. Die Runde habe ich deswegen deutlich gekürzt. Hat aber trotzdem gut getan. Es war nämlich praktisch nichts los und angenehm ruhig.


Waren heute eine Stunde in Egloffstein zu Fuß unterwegs. Genau wie du beschreibst.


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

Hab mir gerade ein ovales 32 Kettenblatt gekauft, ich wusste nicht das man studiert haben muss, um zu wissen was man genau braucht.
Mountain King 2018 nicht mehr in 26" ?


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ein ovales 32 Kettenblatt gekauft, ich wusste nicht das man studiert haben muss, um zu wissen was man genau braucht.
> Mountain King 2018 nicht mehr in 26" ?


http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...iKbDrFyadPQmrgwXRhGFUF0F6bQFdT-waApMNEALw_wcB


----------



## RolandMC (28. Januar 2018)

Danke für den Link.
Lieferzeit auf Anfrage, hab mir jetzt noch mal das Auslaufmodell bestellt, wird diese Saison hoffentlich halten.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Januar 2018)

Fahre aktuell mit WTB Convict / Breakout.. ist soweit echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## rebirth (29. Januar 2018)

Wennst 26" zeug brauchst, hab noch ne gewisse auswahl da..


----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2018)

freue mich heuer mal wieder auf das da:


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Januar 2018)

Drohnenvideos?

Da war der Ziegentrail noch i.O.

Ich kanns auch scho kaum noch erwarten wieder gescheites Wetter zu haben... und diese Saison gibts mal wieder doppelte Vorfreude.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Januar 2018)

Ziegentrail taucht nix mehr??


----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2018)

Ja stimmt, jetzt sieht er etwas anders aus. Doppelte Vorfreude!! SC HT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Januar 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ziegentrail taucht nix mehr??


A haufn neuer Stufn. Mit dein E konnsd nauff foan.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Februar 2018)

Bisserl kurz!! Heute 04.02.2018
10.30 Uhr Pottenstein am Parkplatz gegenüber Kläranlage.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2018)

Am Samstag um 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr am grossen Parkplatz in Egl. Der Peter muss mir mal wieder zeigen wie man richtig Rad fährt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Februar 2018)

Falls ich nicht wandern bin mit Anhang komm ich.


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag um 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr am grossen Parkplatz in Egl. Der Peter muss mir mal wieder zeigen wie man richtig Rad fährt.


blödl, mir fohrn einfach des was uns gfellt, eigentlich alles , august-spiegelfels-kletterfelsn-usw usw


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn der Dämpfer noch rechtzeitig vom Service kommt, wäre ich dabei.
Sofern ihr mich mitnehmen tät...


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer noch rechtzeitig vom Service kommt, wäre ich dabei.
> Sofern ihr mich mitnehmen tät...


Natürlich gerne.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Februar 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> blödl, mir fohrn einfach des was uns gfellt, eigentlich alles , august-spiegelfels-kletterfelsn-usw usw


Solange das bischen Kondi hält, fahren wir!


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2018)

Kleine Änderung, der Peter kann am Samstag nicht. Wie siehts aus? Lindelbach Runde ab Leutenbach?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2018)

Gerne.
Wenn das mit der alten Rumpel (Ghost AMR) auch geht, ja.
Der Dämpfer kommt wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig fürs 301.
Treffpunkt dann bei Dir? Wann?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2018)

Geht auf jeden Fall, ich denke so 10.30 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## derwaaal (8. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Samstag um 10.00 - 10.30 Uhr am grossen Parkplatz in Egl. Der Peter muss mir mal wieder zeigen wie man richtig Rad fährt.


Ich bin leider weg am Wochenende, fahrt Ihr nächstes WE auch?
Dann würde ich das mal fest einplanen.

Was meinst Du denn mit Lindelbach-Runde? Über Hetzles und Lindelberg nach Oberlindelbach/Igensdorf?


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich bin leider weg am Wochenende, fahrt Ihr nächstes WE auch?
> Dann würde ich das mal fest einplanen.
> 
> Was meinst Du denn mit Lindelbach-Runde? Über Hetzles und Lindelberg nach Oberlindelbach/Igensdorf?


Ja, wir fahren nächstes WE auch.
Skitouren an der Franz-Senn-Hütte.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich bin leider weg am Wochenende, fahrt Ihr nächstes WE auch?
> Dann würde ich das mal fest einplanen.
> 
> Was meinst Du denn mit Lindelbach-Runde? Über Hetzles und Lindelberg nach Oberlindelbach/Igensdorf?


Ja, Teufelstisch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (8. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Kleine Änderung, der Peter kann am Samstag nicht. Wie siehts aus? Lindelbach Runde ab Leutenbach?


Da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2018)

Cool, hast du meine Adresse?


----------



## SuShu (8. Februar 2018)

Ich war schon mal irgendwann da. Neben diesem Gasthaus?


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2018)

Ja genau.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2018)

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v204916885FnRZB9H
2010 Peter, da hast du wenigstens noch einen richtigen Helm aufgehabt, nicht so eine Suppenschüssel mit Schaufenster.
Sieh dir mal das Stück vom 112 an. Das war fast noch wie Autobahn im Gegensatz zu jetzt.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (9. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Geht auf jeden Fall, ich denke so 10.30 Uhr bei mir.


Lilly scharrt schon wieder mit den Hufen


----------



## RolandMC (9. Februar 2018)

Dann sollte die Lilly mal morgen früh vorbei kommen.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann sollte die Lilly mal morgen früh vorbei kommen.


Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts...


----------



## RolandMC (10. Februar 2018)

Schöne Tour heute, 6 Biker über 40 Km. Sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute, 6 Biker über 40 Km. Sauber



Des sind ja grad mal knapp 7km für jeden Biker 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2018)

Das reicht auch fürs erste.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2018)

Strecke wird eh überbewertet, die Ausfahrten wo man keine 5km den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist, sind eh die Besten 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt auf alle Fälle, da ist immer am meisten Spass:


----------



## Schoschi (11. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das stimmt auf alle Fälle, da ist immer am meisten Spass:


.....und ich könnt auch mit...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Februar 2018)

Ich kann dir ab nicht versprechen, das es immer nur bergab geht,


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

https://www.yt-industries.com/en/detail/index/sArticle/1937/sCategory/92

Der neueste Dacia kostet jetzt auch schon über 5000 Stecken.
Sauber!!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Februar 2018)

Roland, das könnt was für dich sein. Kannst dir ja mal in Forchheim zur Probefahrt ausleihen. Aber der Federweg ist für die Fränkische eigentlich unnötigt, aber halt nur eigentlich, weil die Geo kommt beim Stolpern bestimmt gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

Da muß man doch aber erstmal gucken ob der neue 2.6er Baron in den Rahmen paßt 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, das könnt was für dich sein. Kannst dir ja mal in Forchheim zur Probefahrt ausleihen. Aber der Federweg ist für die Fränkische eigentlich unnötigt, aber halt nur eigentlich, weil die Geo kommt beim Stolpern bestimmt gut.


warum beleidigst du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da muß man doch aber erstmal gucken ob der neue 2.6er Baron in den Rahmen paßt
> 
> G.


Warum hast du das geschrieben? Jetzt muss ich mir einen neuen Reifen kaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Warum hast du das geschrieben? Jetzt muss ich mir einen neuen Reifen kaufen.



Der 2.6er Baron ist doch eh für jeden fränkischen Franken pflicht 
Damit kann man def. noch langsamer und trailschonender fahren 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

Ist aber die Projekt Version habe ich gerade gelesen, vom 2,4er war ich nicht begeistert. Zu wenig Grip auf nassem Frankenfels.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ist aber die Projekt Version habe ich gerade gelesen, vom 2,4er war ich nicht begeistert. Zu wenig Grip auf nassem Frankenfels.



Ah, bin ja net so der Contifachmann  Dachte Black Chili Peper Compount ist immer der mit Grip 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

Es kann nur einen geben!!!!!! Baron 2,5 26 Zoll.
Für 27,5 der Kaiser DH mit 1350g
Luftdruck jeweils: Umgebungsdruck.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Es kann nur einen geben!!!!!! Baron 2,5 26 Zoll.
> Für 27,5 der Kaiser DH mit 1350g
> Luftdruck jeweils: Umgebungsdruck.



Wieder was gelernt. Den Luftdruck könnte man mit Vakuumpupe aber noch verbessern 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich pumpe den Baron vorne alle 3 Monate mit 2 Hüben der Standpumpe auf. Da fängt dann die Nadel am Barometer an sich leicht zu bewegen


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> warum beleidigst du mich?


Stimmt, ich hab ganz deine Sympathie zu gewissen Firmenchefs vergessen. Mea culpa.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

Ich bin doch LV FB.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich bin doch LV FB.



Du meinst bestimmt Fb, weil FB steht für Facebook 
Fährt man an LV eigentlich auch Newmen Teile oder sind die verpöntes Teufelszeug?

G.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2018)

Am LV fährt man ausschließlich Syntace und Schwalbereifen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Am LV fährt man ausschließlich Syntace und Schwalbereifen


Syntace und Conti Reifen


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt Fb, weil FB steht für Facebook
> Fährt man an LV eigentlich auch Newmen Teile oder sind die verpöntes Teufelszeug?
> 
> G.


Natürlich Fb ne Newmen Teile brauch ich nicht ist eh wieder überteuertes nicht lieferbares Zeug, bei Syntace hat man sich schon daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Lusio (14. Februar 2018)

Fahrt ihr den Baron Tubeless?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr den Baron Tubeless?



Die fahren Airless, da wäre ein Tube sinnless 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich Fb ne Newmen Teile brauch ich nicht ist eh wieder überteuertes nicht lieferbares Zeug, bei Syntace hat man sich schon daran gewöhnt.



Ja des Newmenzeugs ist auch net ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit. Da gibts weder für vorne noch für hinten ein Laufrad des bei mir reinpaßt.
Und die komischen Vobauten zum Lenkerdurchstecken erst. Als obs keinen Grund hatte das das System ausgestorben ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (14. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die fahren Airless, da wäre ein Tube sinnless
> 
> G.


Kleiner Scherzbolt was!
Die Frage war ernst gemeit, mir fällt der Baron bei etwas wenig Luft (um 1 bar) immer von meinen Syntace Felgen bei Maxxis und DT Swiss war das kein Problem.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

kann jetzt nur vom Kaiser 2,5 in 27,5 auf Syntace W40 schreiben. Ich hatte den schlauchlos drauf und er hielt auch bei geringen Drücken. Er hat aber auch eine ganz steife Karkasse. Den 2,5er Baron fuhr ich mit Latexschläuchen.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja des Newmenzeugs ist auch net ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit. Da gibts weder für vorne noch für hinten ein Laufrad des bei mir reinpaßt.
> Und die komischen Vobauten zum Lenkerdurchstecken erst. Als obs keinen Grund hatte das das System ausgestorben ist
> 
> G.


Nur weil die sich jetzt getrennt haben, brauchen wir nicht schon wieder einen neuen Namen am Fahrrad. Du kannst eh nichts neues kaufen! Du hast ja eh schon alles was es gibt.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nur weil die sich jetzt getrennt haben, brauchen wir nicht schon wieder einen neuen Namen am Fahrrad. Du kannst eh nichts neues kaufen! Du hast ja eh schon alles was es gibt.



Laufradsätze hätten halt ein sehr interessantes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gehabt. Aber sind durch die Bank inkompatibel zu dem was man braucht 

G.


----------



## Lusio (14. Februar 2018)

@RolandMC Danke, ich habe die W35 Felgen, vorn Baron 2.5 hinten Moutain King 2,5 der hällt etwas besser. Den Grip finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

ich fahre Mountain King 2,4 am Hinterrad. Das ist ein guter Reifen, bei 1,8 bis 2,0 bar und Latexschlauch guter Grip und wenige bis keine Platten.


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laufradsätze hätten halt ein sehr interessantes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gehabt. Aber sind durch die Bank inkompatibel zu dem was man braucht
> 
> G.


Finde schon den Namen ätzend. Seit wann achtest du auf Preis/Leistung??


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ich fahre Mountain King 2,4 am Hinterrad. Das ist ein guter Reifen, bei 1,8 bis 2,0 bar und Latexschlauch guter Grip und wenige bis keine Platten.
> 
> Finde schon den Namen ätzend. Seit wann achtest du auf Preis/Leistung??



Der Herr Newmen ist auch recht beratungsresistent 
Ich achte immer auf den Preis, je höher desto besser 
Meine bessere Hälfte hat heute zum Valentinstag im übrigen auch einen Baron bekommen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (14. Februar 2018)

Einen Baron hat Sie bekommen? Im Maxxis Land? Finde ich schön!!
Keinen überteuerterten Blumenstrauss, lieber einen überteuerten Reifen.
Aber Conti rockt.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherzbolt was!
> Die Frage war ernst gemeit, mir fällt der Baron bei etwas wenig Luft (um 1 bar) immer von meinen Syntace Felgen bei Maxxis und DT Swiss war das kein Problem.


Ich habe einen Schlauch montiert, mir ist aber mal erst nach der dritten Ausfahrt aufgefallen das der ein Loch hatte. Jetzt ist ein neuer drin und ca 0.6bar fällt nichts von der Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja des Newmenzeugs ist auch net ganz auf der Höhe der Zeit. Da gibts weder für vorne noch für hinten ein Laufrad des bei mir reinpaßt.
> Und die komischen Vobauten zum Lenkerdurchstecken erst. Als obs keinen Grund hatte das das System ausgestorben ist
> 
> G.


Bei den Vorbauten gibts doch beide Varianten zur Auswahl, die zum "Lenkerdurchstecken" ist halt ein bisl leichter. Ich finde die Komponenten von denen echt interessant und wenn ich jetzt einen LRS bräuchte wäre es der SL A.30. Bei dem Gewicht brauch ich kein Carbon mehr ...


----------



## RolandMC (15. Februar 2018)

1606g na ja wie geschrieben, Syntace.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Einen Baron hat Sie bekommen? Im Maxxis Land? Finde ich schön!!
> Keinen überteuerterten Blumenstrauss, lieber einen überteuerten Reifen.
> Aber Conti rockt.



Sie fährt schoh immer Trailking oder meistens wenns grippiger sein soll Baron/Trailking.....Frauen tssss 
Ich kann sie ja mal bei euch abgeben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei den Vorbauten gibts doch beide Varianten zur Auswahl, die zum "Lenkerdurchstecken" ist halt ein bisl leichter. Ich finde die Komponenten von denen echt interessant und wenn ich jetzt einen LRS bräuchte wäre es der SL A.30. Bei dem Gewicht brauch ich kein Carbon mehr ...



Die Laufräder wären schoh wirklich interessant. Aber zu geringe Rasterrung, nur 28 Speichen und keine 20mm Achsen, sprich 3 Ausschlußkriterien für mich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> freue mich heuer mal wieder auf das da:



Da war ich heut auch zweimal zufuß oben, hab aber noch net gefunden was ich gesucht habe.
Nur eine 79% gute Nordwestpassagen gefunden  

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2018)

Nord/West ist steil.
Schön das du mal bei "uns" warst. Wettertechnisch wars nicht mal so schlecht, trocken und Eis.
Mir wars aber zu windig dadurch kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nord/West ist steil.
> Schön das du mal bei "uns" warst. Wettertechnisch wars nicht mal so schlecht, trocken und Eis.
> Mir wars aber zu windig dadurch kalt.



Der Zwischenhügel liegt auf unserer klassischen immer mehr perfektionierten Pegnitztour, aber wir sind immer unten rum gefahren, weil an Wochenende immer so viel los ist und beide Trailausgänge von unten immer recht eng ausgesehen haben.
Streßvermeidung und so 
Wie ich dein Video gesehen hab ist mir des nur bekannt vorgekommen und so hatten wir schon ein Wanderziel ums zu überprüfen 
Bin gerade körperlich out of Order, was radeln angeht 
Aber dafür auf der Gesamtwanderung noch was Anderes auf die Liste der "Fahrenmußsachen" bzw. Tourabänderungspflichtwege gesetzt 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2018)

out of order? Bist du übertrainiert?
Wenn du deine fahrbare All Mountaintour beisammen hast könnten wir ja wieder mal eine Runde drehen, wenn du schon im gelobten Land bist.


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2018)

l.b jörg ,da gibts was besseres auf der anderen talseite, nie was los und a stück schwerer, genau des richtige für dich


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2018)

Das ist nichts für den! Er hat keine Contis und viel zu viel Luft.


----------



## 0815p (17. Februar 2018)




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich durch die Fränkische fahre, dann ists noch schlimmer mit den Reifen, dann sind 26 Zoll griplose Plusrollerreifen drauf 
Eigentlich hab ich ja eine Verbindung von dem Hügel zu einem bestimmten besseren Trailabschnitt gesucht, aber hab nur eine Verbindung ohne dem Hügel gefunden.
Sprich alles nichts was ich hier schreiben würde 
Übertrainiert bin in ich net, eher überlediert. Schulteroperation mit monatelanger Pysio bis mal irgendwann wieder was geht...keine Ahnung wann 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Februar 2018)

Schulter OP das ist immer schlecht! Dauert ewig wie man immer hört.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schulter OP das ist immer schlecht! Dauert ewig wie man immer hört.



....und macht echt keinen Spaß 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Februar 2018)

2. Versuch. Ab Parkplatz Egl. Samstag 11.00 Uhr Peter u I
Keine All Mountain Tour.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Februar 2018)

Ich bin schon mit @SuShu in Hersbruck verabredet.
Worauf wollen wir uns nun einigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (22. Februar 2018)

Bin leider auch net im Lande.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit @SuShu in Hersbruck verabredet.
> Worauf wollen wir uns nun einigen?


Das wird eh mehr eine Stolpertour ohne Flow. Ich weis nicht ob du darauf Lust hast?!
Hersbruck gerne wieder, aber ein bisschen wärmer.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Februar 2018)

Ich fahr mit @SuShu in Hersbruck.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2018)

Gute Entscheidung, unsere Tour fällt ins Wasser.


----------



## SuShu (23. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, unsere Tour fällt ins Wasser.


Na dann: Samstag, 24.02. um 11:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Hersbruck (49.510577, 11.425118)
Normalerweise hat die Tour 1200 Hm. Allerdings will ich sie abkürzen, da mir das im Winter zu lang ist. Sollten so 900 Hm werden.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Februar 2018)

passt.


----------



## RolandMC (24. Februar 2018)

Schöne All Mountain Tour mit 4,00 Stunden Fahrzeit. Danke Rike fürs guiden.


----------



## SuShu (24. Februar 2018)

Gerne wieder


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Februar 2018)

Super war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Na dann: Samstag, 24.02. um 11:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Hersbruck (49.510577, 11.425118)
> Normalerweise hat die Tour 1200 Hm. Allerdings will ich sie abkürzen, da mir das im Winter zu lang ist. Sollten so 900 Hm werden.



Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich les eueren Fred schon eine ganze Weile mit. Ich würde gern mal in Hersbruck und Umgebung fahren. Leider kenn ich mich da noch so garnicht aus.... ;(

Ich komm nämlich aus dem Raum Würzburg.

Aber ich würde schon auch gern mich mal bei einer Allmountaintour mit anhängen.... weil reines stolperbiken is mir dann doch zu hart :-D naja oder ich zu weich... :-D

Grüße
Alex


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2018)

Da ist SuShu der richtige Ansprechpartner, sie kennt sich dort bestens aus.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ist SuShu der richtige Ansprechpartner, sie kennt sich dort bestens aus.



Ah ok, gut.  Habt ihr schon mal was von einem Schlangentrail gehört? Da hab ich letztes Jahr mal was davon gelesen....


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2018)

Ja, aber nicht im Hersbrucker Gebiet.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht im Hersbrucker Gebiet.



Ne, der nicht. Is der was? Der müsste auf alle Fälle in der fränkischen sein.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2018)

Da ich gestern bei Hersbruck wandern war, würde ich sagen, es ist unmöglich dort keine offizielllen und "inoffiziellen" Trails zu finden. Man muß einfach immer irgendwie die Wege wählen die zu einem Felse hingehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2018)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ne, der nicht. Is der was? Der müsste auf alle Fälle in der fränkischen sein.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


In der fränkischen gibts einen auf der Retterner Kanzel, der wird Schlangentrail genannt. Ich würde aber jetzt nicht von weiter her anfahren nur für diesen Trail (kurz und unspektakulär). Was dir passieren kann, das ein Alutech Fahrer aus Hausen dort droben jetzt sein Quartier errrichtet hat, da er ehr nur noch diesen Weg kennt (Insider Witz)


----------



## RolandMC (26. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ich gestern bei Hersbruck wandern war, würde ich sagen, es ist unmöglich dort keine offizielllen und "inoffiziellen" Trails zu finden. Man muß einfach immer irgendwie die Wege wählen die zu einem Felse hingehen
> 
> G.


In und um Hersbruck gibts bestimmt einiges, da die Hügel teilweise schön steil abfallen.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

Ich seh schon, ich muss da jetzt doch mal hin![emoji1303]


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> In und um Hersbruck gibts bestimmt einiges, da die Hügel teilweise schön steil abfallen.



Und das Beste, selbst die "inoffiziellen" springen einen direkt an 

G.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und das Beste, selbst die "inoffiziellen" springen einen direkt an
> 
> G.



Also einfach mal hinfahren?


----------



## Lusio (26. Februar 2018)

@Lexx85  Merk dir mal zwei Namen Hansgögl und Arzberg die kannst du gut miteinander verbinden,so für den Anfang.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> @Lexx85  Merk dir mal zwei Namen Hansgögl und Arzberg die kannst du gut miteinander verbinden,so für den Anfang.



Nice, ok is notiert![emoji1303] gibts dazu vll ein paar GPX Daten? Ich bin nämlich geografisch nicht ganz so gut!

Danke schon mal für die Unterstützung.... [emoji1303]


----------



## Achtzig (26. Februar 2018)

Macht doch den Rest lieber per PM aus, oder?


----------



## Lusio (26. Februar 2018)

Haben wir schon, Tracks haben hier nichts verloren.


----------



## Lexx85 (26. Februar 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Haben wir schon, Tracks haben hier nichts verloren.



Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (26. Februar 2018)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Ah ok, gut.  Habt ihr schon mal was von einem Schlangentrail gehört? Da hab ich letztes Jahr mal was davon gelesen....


Ja, den konn I da zaing.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2018)

Einer Lust auf eine Runde fränkische am Samstag 11.00 Uhr?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Macht mal wieder ein paar Bilder und Videos, damit ich was zu gucken hab 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2018)

ja, von meinen letzten Touren hätte ich was machen können, da waren zig verschiedene Teerarten dabei. Bestimmt interessant.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, von meinen letzten Touren hätte ich was machen können, da waren zig verschiedene Teerarten dabei. Bestimmt interessant.



Oh mei...
Ja das hört sich uninTEERessant an 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2018)

Wenns mal wieder *etwas* wärmer wir. Zur Zeit ist man froh wenn die Tour rum ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenns mal wieder *etwas* wärmer wir. Zur Zeit ist man froh wenn die Tour rum ist.



Ach geh, ich war letztes WoEnd 2 Tage bei euch unterwegs, war doch garnet so schlimm 
Alles überdimensional trocken wie nie, aber kein Hinterradversetzer unterwegs....nur einen schnöden Dh´ler gesehen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (2. März 2018)

Heut wars auch toll!!!! Viele Sorten Eis.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Sehr gut, Eis geht immer auf ner Tour 








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Einer Lust auf eine Runde fränkische am Samstag 11.00 Uhr?


Ja, durchaus.
Ich saß schon ewig nicht mehr aufm Esel. 
Start 11°° Leutenbach bei Dir? Dauer ca. 3-3,5 h ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr gut, Eis geht immer auf ner Tour
> G.



grüße vom werni soll ich ausrichten


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> grüße vom werni soll ich ausrichten



Hmmh, Werni!!! Zu Werni fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle und Langsame nix ein 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, Werni!!! Zu Werni fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle und Langsame nix ein
> G.



BetterBike Erlangen
Er meinte ich solle dem LB Jörg nen schönen Gruß schreiben, habe ich somit gemacht.


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus.
> Ich saß schon ewig nicht mehr aufm Esel.
> Start 11°° Leutenbach bei Dir? Dauer ca. 3-3,5 h ?


Fällt aus, Schneefall! Da sieht man das Eis darunter nicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. März 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfihyOkFLWS/?taken-by=peakrider_mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. März 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfihyOkFLWS/?taken-by=peakrider_mtb



Arghh, da kommst jetzt daher, wo es wieder zu warm dafür wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fällt aus, Schneefall! Da sieht man das Eis darunter nicht.


Kann ich bestätigen.. 2/3 zum Kanzeluphill bestehen aus einer 1cm dicken Eisschicht die mit ca 4-5cm Schnee bedeckt ist. 
Als ich die erste Eisscholle erreicht hab, hats erst mal nen Hinterradausbruch gegeben. Fast gestürzt wäre ich aber nur zu Fuß... und den Schlangentrail runterfahren war auch leichter wie wieder hochtragen. Komische Zeiten...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> 1cm dicken Eisschicht die mit ca 4-5cm Schnee bedeckt ist.
> Als ich die erste Eisscholle erreicht hab, hats erst mal nen Hinterradausbruch gegeben.



http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/winterbiken-spike-reifen-selbst-bauen/a36456.html


----------



## microbat (3. März 2018)

Heute ist so ein Tag an dem man sich mit ˋnen ordentlichen Spinalplant auf der Eisplatte die Saison versauen kann...

...morgen wieder


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2018)

oha, richtig gmacht und abghaut




























es war warm ab windig, aufm berg 13 grad und im tal 18 grad, der weg a traum und der rest sowieso


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2018)

ich hatte heute 1° und von Anfang bis Ende Teer. Aber wenigstens trocken.
Der Weg sieht echt super aus.


----------



## RolandMC (3. März 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen.. 2/3 zum Kanzeluphill bestehen aus einer 1cm dicken Eisschicht die mit ca 4-5cm Schnee bedeckt ist.
> Als ich die erste Eisscholle erreicht hab, hats erst mal nen Hinterradausbruch gegeben. Fast gestürzt wäre ich aber nur zu Fuß... und den Schlangentrail runterfahren war auch leichter wie wieder hochtragen. Komische Zeiten...


Sauber! Die erste Tour mit dem neua Zeuch.


----------



## S P (3. März 2018)

@peter metz


----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2018)

Am Buck und Stb ging's, paar wenige Stellen waren rutschig, aber sonst erstaunlich griffig.
Ungünstig war nur, kurz nach Abpfiff des verlorenen Derby's am Valznerweiher vorbeizufahren.

Sauber Peter, kannst Dir ja bald n festen Wohnsitz in Hamburg besorgen!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2018)

Jungs, ich sehe gerade es gilt übers Foto des Tages abzustimmen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2018)

habs gerade gesternt.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2018)

Ja, nach dem E-Bikedesaster von heut...nee gestern, muß mal wieder was anständiges her 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2018)

5 von 9 Fotos vom Peter


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 5 von 9 Fotos vom Peter



Beder, dachte das heißt bei euch Beder...mit hartem b.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Beder, dachte das heißt bei euch Beder...mit hartem b.
> 
> G.


Nicht Beder sondern Beda


----------



## RolandMC (4. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 5 von 9 Fotos vom Peter


das ist ja schon Stress, alle zu liken.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Nicht Beder sondern Beda



Wieder was gelernt, langsam wirds mit der Einbürgerung 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt, langsam wirds mit der Einbürgerung
> G.


Na, erst ab der 3. Generation.


----------



## Lusio (4. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Na, erst ab der 3. Generation.


Na dou bist abe nu weit dafo endfernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Na dou bist abe nu weit dafo endfernd


Schon, so weit es nur geht. 
Aber gestern auf der Tour hat es sich schon nach vorletzter Generation angefühlt.


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2018)

heute wieder mal die hausrunde gmacht, wetter war früh regen dann leicht windig u warm
























schee wars wieder, einfach eine traum tour, morgen evt mal wieder etwas grösseres, mal sehen was die beine der mitwanderer sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2018)

Diesmal auch niergends abgestützt  

G.


----------



## 0815p (5. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Diesmal auch niergends abgestützt
> 
> G.


----------



## lowfat (5. März 2018)

Wenn ich die Bilder so anschau, hat sich die fränkische ganz schön verändert in letzter Zeit...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2018)

Ist nur ein Frage der Zeit bis ihr alle wieder unter Wasser steht und ich einen kurzen Weg zum Meerurlaub hab 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ...Abpfiff des verlorenen Derby's am Valznerweiher...


Das Derby wurde doch gewonnen von den Richtigen und das hat bei mir einen Inneren Reichsparteitag ausgelöst.


----------



## maddn11 (6. März 2018)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder so anschau, hat sich die fränkische ganz schön verändert in letzter Zeit...


Ich hab auch erst gedacht, das ist der Talaia d' Alcudia auf Malle, da ist auch so eine ausgesetzte Kehre. Vielleicht ist es aber doch der Happurger Stausee....


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch erst gedacht, das ist der Talaia d' Alcudia auf Malle, da ist auch so eine ausgesetzte Kehre. Vielleicht ist es aber doch der Happurger Stausee....


du kennst dich gut aus, ist scho a traum wegerl


----------



## maddn11 (6. März 2018)

Die Gegend um Soller und Banjalbufar gibt aber noch mehr her. Ich beneide dich und noch viel Spass!


----------



## derwaaal (6. März 2018)

Doch net Hamburg?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2018)

Es gibt wieder ein Tagesfoto zu wählen, soll irgendwo bei Hamburg sein 

G.


----------



## 0815p (6. März 2018)

heut bin ich fremdgegangen hab mir mal so nen teerschneider geliehen und bin ne bekannte tour zum cap hamburg gfahren, waren 65km u 1200hm, ist echt ein witz was man mit solch rädern fahren kann, macht auch irgendwie spass, wenns wetter passt und die ausicht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> soll irgendwo bei Hamburg sein
> 
> G.


Eindeutig fränkisches Seenland


----------



## bärlein (7. März 2018)

@peter metz: Stimmt, Teerschneider in Hamburg ist was für Luschen....ab Freitag wieder, freue mich schon ;-)


----------



## 0815p (7. März 2018)

bärlein schrieb:


> @peter metz: Stimmt, Teerschneider in Hamburg ist was für Luschen....ab Freitag wieder, freue mich schon ;-)


na dann wünsch ich dir scho mal vieeeel spass, wetter ist einfach a traum, und die insel sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (7. März 2018)

heute aufm hochen berch gwesen, wetter war a traum aber oben sturm und kalt ( für hamburg) hatten ca 3 grad, drum die kittel auf den fotos, im tal hat mer 15.5 grad


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2018)

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2018)

Des Weeda is die Schdroof füan Deerschnaida....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. März 2018)

bleibd noch aweng, ab freidoch solls bei uns wida pissen


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> bleibd noch aweng, ab freidoch solls bei uns wida pissen


Am Freidoch aufd Nochd montier I die Ski....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Am Freidoch aufd Nochd montier I die Ski....



Viel Schbass


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2018)




----------



## derwaaal (10. März 2018)

Sauber! 
Aber schaut immer noch frisch aus


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2018)

An ein Katzenkopffoto kommts aber nicht ran 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (10. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An ein Katzenkopffoto kommts aber nicht ran
> 
> G.


 
ist scho der wahn, was aus den forum gworden is


----------



## RolandMC (10. März 2018)

Morgen 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz EBSer Freibad, eine Tour mit Peter und mir.


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2018)

Red


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An ein Katzenkopffoto kommts aber nicht ran
> 
> G.


Das Katzenbild ist ja echt schön, aber als Bild des Tages in einem MTB Forum
Und das sage ich nicht weil ich gegen Katzen, YT usw. allergisch bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das Katzenbild ist ja echt schön, aber als Bild des Tages in einem MTB Forum
> Und das sage ich nicht weil ich gegen Katzen, YT usw. allergisch bin.



Scheint halt viel Katzenfans im Forum zu geben  Wobei man sagen muß, wer bei der Wahl mitgemacht hätte, der hätte auch das Katzenfoto gewählt. Dummerweise war der Beder einen Tag vorher, weil an dem Katzentag gabs keine Alternative 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. März 2018)

Ich hätte neue Winter Bike Schuhe gehabt. Das wäre doch auch was gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hätte neue Winter Bike Schuhe gehabt. Das wäre doch auch was gewesen.



Hätte zumindest was mit Fahrrad zu tun, zumindest wenn man die Katze nicht mit Katzbikes in Verbindung bringt 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2018)

Neue Trailmaschine für 2018


----------



## LeFritzz (21. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Neue Trailmaschine für 2018
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 710267


Ist das ein Esel?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ist das ein Esel?


Nein!


----------



## LeFritzz (21. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nein!


Ich mein der linke...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich mein der linke...



-----------

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2018)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ist das ein Esel?


links oder rechts?


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


das gleiche nachträglich. Schade zu spät


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2018)

Happy bday (ebenfalls nachträglich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2018)

Dir natürlich auch alles Gute


----------



## rebirth (23. März 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Dir natürlich auch alles Gute


Danke, ich hab gestern noch überlegt wer noch geburtstag hatte, man man man..


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Happy bday (ebenfalls nachträglich )


Das gleiche, also der 22.03 muss echt ein besonderer Tag sein. 
Alles Wahnsinnstypen die da Geburtstag haben.


----------



## derwaaal (23. März 2018)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> links oder rechts?



das rätsel wurde schon gelöst 
Dennoch alles Gute nachträglich, Gsund bleim!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. März 2018)

Wer 1x12fach fährt und up to Date sein will braucht dass hier 




 


 
DUB heisst der neuste Trend.


----------



## rebirth (28. März 2018)

Nice. Wären die kurbeln bezahlbar hätt ich die auch


----------



## LeFritzz (28. März 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Nice. Wären die kurbeln bezahlbar hätt ich die auch


"Wann I an Schmää hädd schnupfad na..." (Karl Valentin)


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2018)

Wie schauits morgen aus wenn das Wetter stimmt? 10.30Uhr fränkische?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2018)

Im Moment regnets und schneits, wenn fahr ich ab leutenbach.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. April 2018)

Ich war heute bei "der ersten Adresse zum Mountainbiking, dem MTB Zentrum H.......stadt", mal Hagel, dann Regen dann wieder Sonne immer abwechselnd. Meine signalgrüne Jacke ist jetzt durchgehend braun 





Morgen fahr ich ned, da putz ich Rad.


----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2018)

das Bild ist ja nicht mal schlecht (da Nass).
War heute aber auchmal bei Hagel im Wald gestanden.


----------



## Schoschi (1. April 2018)

Mach morgen mal ne Testrunde. Lockere CC Runde. Würd dich aber langweilen. Haxen noch etwas defekt. Mal schauen wie es geht. Unter der Woche mal Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## Chris_xxx (1. April 2018)

Servus
Fährt hier auch jemand ab Forchheim oder seid ihr alle aus Leutenbach?
@Schoschi:  FeierAbendrunde ab FO?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. April 2018)

Chris_xxx schrieb:


> Servus
> Fährt hier auch jemand ab Forchheim oder seid ihr alle aus Leutenbach?



Ich fahr ab Burk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Mach morgen mal ne Testrunde. Lockere CC Runde. Würd dich aber langweilen. Haxen noch etwas defekt. Mal schauen wie es geht. Unter der Woche mal Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde?


Ich fahr heute auch nur Strasse denke ich, unter der Woche ist im Moment ehr schlecht, ich habe eine grosse Baustelle am Grundstück.


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> grosse Baustelle am Grundstück.


Der alte Pool zu klein geworden?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute auch nur Strasse denke ich ...



Mit Fuchzig werd ma ruhiger wa?


----------



## Schoschi (2. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute auch nur Strasse denke ich, unter der Woche ist im Moment ehr schlecht, ich habe eine grosse Baustelle am Grundstück.


Ja des Geld muss unter die Leut.
Was heißt bei dir Straße? Rennradl vorgekramt?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. April 2018)

Ich foa am Sunndoch um zeehna in RB los.
Naidegg, Frauastaa, Hongkandn.
Wer mooch, solls song.
Waddn du ma ned.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich foa am Sunndoch



ma guggn ob i am sunndoch no kraft hab um ausm bedd zu steign


----------



## RolandMC (6. April 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Der alte Pool zu klein geworden?


ja, ich möchte für einen Ironman trainieren und Bahnen schwimmen kotz mich an. ich möchte da eine Strecke haben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> ja, ich möchte für einen Ironman trainieren und Bahnen schwimmen kotz mich an. ich möchte da eine Strecke haben.



die pengatz (113km lang) immer flussaufwärts kraulen sollte lang genug sein


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2018)

die Leutenbacher Pengatz?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> die Leutenbacher Pengatz?


gschmarri, die wiesent is a weng zu flach zum schwimma. er moch ja den ironman trainieren, also laufen bis nermbärch, schwimmen in da pengatz nach pengatz und fo dord nachadla dann mim radl zrügg nach leutenbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> die pengatz (113km lang) immer flussaufwärts kraulen sollte lang genug sein


Die ist zu überfüllt! Ich brauche Platz, ich will nicht ständig überholen!


----------



## mtbjj (13. April 2018)

als Franke im Exil eine Frage in die Runde: darf man bei den Leutenbach-Runden auch mal teilnehmen? Würde gerne mal wieder dort radeln. Gerne Infos per PN.


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2018)

....wennst auch weng verrückt bist.......


----------



## mtbjj (14. April 2018)

bezogen auf Streckenauswahl, oder allgemein ?


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2018)

ja. natürlich kannst du *einmal *mitfahren. Z.B. heute 10.00 Uhr ab Pottenstein.


----------



## mtbjj (14. April 2018)

bin leider nicht in der Gegend. Aber es scheint ja eine ganz lustige Truppe zu sein


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2018)

Schoschi ich bin echt stolz auf dich!! Voll durchgezogen das Ding


----------



## 0815p (14. April 2018)

ja , hat er gut gmacht, auch der thomas


----------



## Schoschi (14. April 2018)

Na bei meinen Monsterwadeln kein Problem
Geile Tour. Werd dann schlafen wie ein Baby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2018)

Ja der Thomas war auch super


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2018)

Fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr morgen um 10.00 Uhr ab Leutenbach



Wohin?
Seit ich 1x12fach fahre hab ich Bock auf hm´s


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2018)

Richtung Egl. 800-1400 HM


----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wohin?
> Seit ich 1x12fach fahre hab ich Bock auf hm´s


Wäre nichts für dich gewesen, knapp 1400HM.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wäre nichts für dich gewesen, knapp 1400HM.



Hatte ich dieses Jahr schon mehr am Stück.
War Heute Vormittag aber Stall ausmisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (15. April 2018)

Na dann.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Na dann.



Die Frage ist nur ob ich euer Tempo mithalten kann, hoch klappt jedenfalls ohne Schnappatmung wenn ich !mein! Tempo fahre und mich nicht stressen lass


----------



## derwaaal (15. April 2018)

oben wird doch gewartet, wenn die Tour öffentlich ausgeschrieben wird, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## microbat (15. April 2018)

Beim ersten mal vielleicht und sodann musste e-bike fahren


----------



## derwaaal (15. April 2018)

oder für die erste steigung trainieren, dann haste zumindest eine abfahrt


----------



## MtB55 (15. April 2018)

topolino schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal vielleicht und sodann musste e-bike fahren


Ich dachte die sind verpönt und düften nicht mit...


----------



## microbat (15. April 2018)

...keine Ahnung, war schon länger nicht mehr Rudel-biken. Fuhr den Winter über eee-bock


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2018)

E Bike erst in ca10 Jahren. Gewartet wird immer!


----------



## MtB55 (16. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> E Bike erst in ca10 Jahren. Gewartet wird immer!



Cool, kann man da auch mal dazustoßen, Leutenbach ist bei mir ums Eck.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gewartet wird immer!



Stimmt, ein schlechtes Gewissen hat man dennoch weil man so ne Lusche ist und die anderen auf einen warten müssen. Ich schaff nun mal keinen 14er Schnitt auf die Hm's. Und wenn ich daran denke bei 35 Grad im Schatten und direkter Sonnenbestrahlung  die 25% Teerrampe in Muggendorf hochzueiern dann hauts mir gleich wieder den Vogel raus 

Welchen Schnitt hattet Ihr gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. April 2018)

nee nee - nur ganze Maß


----------



## 0815p (16. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein schlechtes Gewissen hat man dennoch weil man so ne Lusche ist und die anderen auf einen warten müssen. Ich schaff nun mal keinen 14er Schnitt auf die Hm's. Und wenn ich daran denke bei 35 Grad im Schatten und direkter Sonnenbestrahlung  die 25% Teerrampe in Muggendorf hochzueiern dann hauts mir gleich wieder den Vogel raus
> 
> Welchen Schnitt hattet Ihr gestern?


ich hatte salami aufschnitt


----------



## rebirth (16. April 2018)

Dacht immer schnitt is a halbes bier..


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. April 2018)

Statt Aufschnitt gibts oft auch Trailpizza


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. April 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Trailpizza



Preissen sagen dazu Pausenbrot


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Dacht immer schnitt is a halbes bier..


Falsch.
Ein ordentlicher Schnitt ist ein 2/3 Bier.


----------



## derwaaal (18. April 2018)

Kaum aufn Schaum an.


----------



## -Matz- (18. April 2018)

Nee, auf'n Wirt


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2018)

Ich fahr am Samstag 10:00 ab RB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. April 2018)

http://www.braukultur-franken.de/bierwissen4/schnitt/schnitt.html


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> http://www.braukultur-franken.de/bierwissen4/schnitt/schnitt.html


Des hed ma dea auf da Fleischbruck'n ah song könna.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Des hed ma dea auf da Fleischbruck'n ah song könna.



hasd na aber ned gfragd


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> hasd na aber ned gfragd


Omnia habent ortus suaque incrementa sed ecce quem cernis nunquam bos fuit hic vitulus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. April 2018)

*A Seidla Bier*

_Den ganzn Tooch wärd gwärcht wie bleed,
dass oftmols nimmer besser geht,
vo frieh bis spät host Du an Stress,
a Muggn macht Diech scho nervees._

_
Dei Chef, der mault fortna rum,
der waaß zwor nix, doch red er dumm,
am Ohmd bist fertich wie a Sau,
wos Dier etz hilft, waaß iech genau.

Wall kummst ohmds haam, scho steht vor Dir
a herrlich, kühles Seidla Bier.
Wenn des di Gurgl nunter waacht,
wie wenn a Engala neisaacht._

*Reinhold Hartmann*


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. April 2018)

Wie schauts am Samstag aus, fährt jemand? Ich wäre nämlich oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Samstag 10:00 ab RB.





JohSch schrieb:


> Wie schauts am Samstag aus, fährt jemand? Ich wäre nämlich oben


Willst mit ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. April 2018)

Samstag kann ich ned, wie siehts Sonntag aus?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2018)

Für Sonntag habe ich noch keinen Plan.
Was würdest denn fahren wollen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2018)

Bin flexibel ... wenn ich alleine fahre wüde ich evtl. EBS über Schnepfensta - Veilbronn - Aufseß und zurück über Wüstenstein Kuchenmühle fahren Oswaldhöle etc.

kann man auch kürzen, wären 92km knapp 1600hm wenn man jeden Hügel mit nimmt


----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2018)

Das ist mir zuviel, sorry.
Ideal wären ca. 40, max 50km, 1000hm.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ideal wären ca. 40, max 50km, 1000hm.



Fragen wir mal den @HTWolfi was er am Sonntag macht ... ob er Lust hat als ""Leitwolf" die Tour vom TG zum Moritzberg zu fahren?
Sind glaube ich 50km und 900Hm, wäre mal wieder was anders .... vielleicht hat der @peter metz etc. auch Lust drauf.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2018)

Öha.
Da wäre ich dabei dann.


----------



## derwaaal (20. April 2018)

90 km 1600 hm mit ebike oder Müsli Antrieb ?

Moritzberg wirst auch so finden. Entweder Leidinger Weg oder Klamm - (optional Birkensee - ) Diepersdorf - undnauf


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 90 km 1600 hm mit ebike oder Müsli Antrieb ?
> 
> Moritzberg wirst auch so finden. Entweder Leidinger Weg oder Klamm - (optional Birkensee - ) Diepersdorf - undnauf



Müsli, hab kein E- Bike mehr. Die Tour fahr ich imo 2 mal die Woche. Auf halber Strecke in Neuhaus b. Aufseß lass ich 2 Radler die Gurgl nunderlaufen und danach gehts weiter 

Wir sind damals mitm Wolfi durch die Rötenbachklamm gefahren, die kenn ich, aber den anderen Weg ned.

Nagelfreies Schienbein und 1x12 fach läffd, nulllommanull schmerzen.


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2018)

Da ich noch HM`s brauchte, habe ich gestern Nachmittag den Fehler gemacht aufs Walberla und Rotenstein zu fahren, abwärts über Kirchehrenbach. Gefühlte 200-300 Rotsocken, *aber* bis auf einen ca. 70 jährigen Dödel kein negativer Kommentar. Hat mich echt gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (23. April 2018)

Mir sind gestern auf'n Schlangentraile 30-40 Senioren entgegen gekommen. Eine meinte hier ist aber kein Radweg. Einfach nix dabei denken


----------



## RolandMC (23. April 2018)

Schlangentrail war ich gestern auch, hatte aber nur 4-5 Zuschauer.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich noch HM`s brauchte


Hättest mit mir fahren können, ca. 20 "Spaziergänger" gesehen, dafür gefühlte 100 E-Bikes


----------



## mtbjj (25. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Da ich noch HM`s brauchte, habe ich gestern Nachmittag den Fehler gemacht aufs Walberla und Rotenstein zu fahren, abwärts über Kirchehrenbach. Gefühlte 200-300 Rotsocken, *aber* bis auf einen ca. 70 jährigen Dödel kein negativer Kommentar. Hat mich echt gewundert.


wie ist das aktuell auf dem Berg der Frangn. Darf man da Fahren?


----------



## LeFritzz (25. April 2018)

mtbjj schrieb:


> wie ist das aktuell auf dem Berg der Frangn. Darf man da Fahren?


Der "Berch der Franggn" ist der Staffelberg.
Meinst Du den?


----------



## mtbjj (25. April 2018)

echt der Staffelberg? für mich war das immer das Walberla  das meine ich auch...


----------



## derwaaal (25. April 2018)

mtbjj schrieb:


> wie ist das aktuell auf dem Berg der Frangn. Darf man da Fahren?


die Straße schon 
selbst auf dem gemischten Schotter-/Asphalt-weg von Schlaifhausen hoch steht ein Radverbotsschild, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Der Wanderweg Richtung Dietzhof/Leutenbach ist nicht erlaubt.
Und oben auf dem Plateau ist Radfahren auch strengstens verboten, da darunter das Naturschutzgebiet mehr leidet als durch die Schaustellerwägen beim alljährlichen Walberla-Fest!


----------



## MurmelBier (25. April 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> die Straße schon
> selbst auf dem gemischten Schotter-/Asphalt-weg von Schlaifhausen hoch steht ein Radverbotsschild, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
> Der Wanderweg Richtung Dietzhof/Leutenbach ist nicht erlaubt.
> Und oben auf dem Plateau ist Radfahren auch strengstens verboten, da darunter das Naturschutzgebiet mehr leidet als durch die Schaustellerwägen beim alljährlichen Walberla-Fest!


Gefahren wird da aber trotzdem?


----------



## RolandMC (25. April 2018)

Solange es ein Walberla Fest gibt, fahre ich so oft ich will mit dem MB aufs Walberla. Sollte sich dies aus Gründen des Naturschutzes einmal ändern bin auch ich bereit darauf zu verzichten.
Da dies aus Geldgeilheit der anliegenden Gemeinden aber nie passieren wird, werde ich noch lange auf dem Walberla die Aussicht mit MB geniesen.
Diese 2 Klassengesellschaft wie zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker unterschieden wird kotzt mich eh an. Überall sieht man die Tage wieder die Taschentücher mit den Hinterlassenschaften der Rotsocken. Erst in Wirtshaus weils billig ist, gescheit essen und trinken und dann in den Wald scheissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (25. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schlangentrail war ich gestern auch, hatte aber nur 4-5 Zuschauer.


Ich war gestern da - und der Weg ist ja total im A****. Vor 2 Wochen hat jemand erst alles sauber gemacht und jetzt ist schon wieder alles voll Schotter und großer Steine. Glaube es wäre ned schlecht, wenn man da ein paar Stufen reinbauen würde..


----------



## mtbjj (25. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Gefahren wird da aber trotzdem?





RolandMC schrieb:


> Solange es ein Walberla Fest gibt, fahre ich so oft ich will mit dem MB aufs Walberla. Sollte sich dies aus Gründen des Naturschutzes einmal ändern bin auch ich bereit darauf zu verzichten.
> Da dies aus Geldgeilheit der anliegenden Gemeinden aber nie passieren wird, werde ich noch lange auf dem Walberla die Aussicht mit MB geniesen.


also alles wie immer...


----------



## Schoschi (25. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Solange es ein Walberla Fest gibt, fahre ich so oft ich will mit dem MB aufs Walberla. Sollte sich dies aus Gründen des Naturschutzes einmal ändern bin auch ich bereit darauf zu verzichten.
> Da dies aus Geldgeilheit der anliegenden Gemeinden aber nie passieren wird, werde ich noch lange auf dem Walberla die Aussicht mit MB geniesen.
> Diese 2 Klassengesellschaft wie zwischen Wanderer und Mountainbiker unterschieden wird kotzt mich eh an. Überall sieht man die Tage wieder die Taschentücher mit den Hinterlassenschaften der Rotsocken. Erst in Wirtshaus weils billig ist, gescheit essen und trinken und dann in den Wald scheissen.


Und so richtig lustig wirds wenn dich so ein Pfadfinder belehren will.....


----------



## LeFritzz (25. April 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Und so richtig lustig wirds wenn dich so ein Pfadfinder belehren will.....


Dem sagen wir dann, dass wir Aborigines sind, dass wir hier zu Hause sind.
Und wo wir zu Hause sind, da fahren wir wo wir wollen und nicht wo uns das irgendwelche karierten Hemden vorschreiben wollen.
Als man dort noch klettern durfte, war der Wandfuß der geierswand nach jendem Walberalfest von den Kletterer vom Dreck befreit worden.
Heute bleibt der Dreck dort liegen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2018)

Unterwegs gewesen, 1557hm 66,9 km


----------



## Schoschi (26. April 2018)

Net schlecht. Wie lange warst unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Net schlecht. Wie lange warst unterwegs?


Früh bis Abend ... Licht hab ich aber keins gebraucht, Achter Schnitt


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Und so richtig lustig wirds wenn dich so ein Pfadfinder belehren will


Totschlagargument seit der Änderung des Alpenplans: "Ich mache es genauso wie die bayerische Regierung: ich biege mir die Gesetze zurecht, wie's mir gerade passt!"


----------



## SuShu (26. April 2018)

Ich fahre Samstag 10:00 Uhr ab Pommelsbrunn Hohler Fels/Ringwall evtl. + Leitenberg - Ruine Lichtenstein (bisher sind wir zu zweit),
Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz Krottenseer Forst (bisher sind wir zu dritt).


----------



## MurmelBier (26. April 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Unterwegs gewesen, 1557hm 66,9 km
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 722817
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 722818



Wo bist da gefahren? Sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2018)

MurmelBier schrieb:


> Wo bist da gefahren? Sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus



Grob EBS, Neideck, Muggendorf, Wüstenstein, Aufseß, Sachsendorf, Plankenstein, Freistein (Waischenfeld), Forsthaus Schweigelberg  (Behringersmühle) und dann unten an der alten Bahntrasse zurück nach EBS.


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich fahre Samstag 10:00 Uhr ab Pommelsbrunn Hohler Fels/Ringwall evtl. + Leitenberg - Ruine Lichtenstein (bisher sind wir zu zweit),
> Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz Krottenseer Forst (bisher sind wir zu dritt).


Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, Sonntag bin ich dabei, Treffpunkt Parkplatz?


----------



## RolandMC (27. April 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dem sagen wir dann, dass wir Aborigines sind, dass wir hier zu Hause sind.
> Und wo wir zu Hause sind, da fahren wir wo wir wollen und nicht wo uns das irgendwelche karierten Hemden vorschreiben wollen.
> Als man dort noch klettern durfte, war der Wandfuß der geierswand nach jendem Walberalfest von den Kletterer vom Dreck befreit worden.
> Heute bleibt der Dreck dort liegen.


Das sage ich diesen Wochenend Naturliebhabern auch immer. Am Walberla Fest liegen sie dann im Magerrasen lassen ihre Kinder darauf toben. Das Gras braucht dann ein ganzes Jahr um sich wieder halbwegs zu erholen. Von den Hinterlassenschaften aller Art ganz zu schweigen. Ich möchte dort droben nicht in eine Hecke fallen! Alles voller Glasscherben.


----------



## SuShu (27. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, Sonntag bin ich dabei, Treffpunkt Parkplatz?


Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Neuhaus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das sage ich diesen Wochenend Naturliebhabern auch immer. Am Walberla Fest liegen sie dann im Magerrasen lassen ihre Kinder darauf toben. Das Gras braucht dann ein ganzes Jahr um sich wieder halbwegs zu erholen. Von den Hinterlassenschaften aller Art ganz zu schweigen. Ich möchte dort droben nicht in eine Hecke fallen! Alles voller Glasscherben.



Also das Schlammloch von 2017 hat sich doch relativ schnell wieder erholt. Kann also so tragisch nicht sein wie es mancher "Verein" darstellt.

Wenn man mal ein paar Jahre zurück denkt wie der Bürgermeister von Kirchehrenbach einfach die Auffahrt teeren ließ ohne Genehmigung da war auch "Polen offen", die geteerte Auffahrt ist trotzdem geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2018)

Gibt scho so Freaks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. April 2018)

Lockere Runde gedreht  ...

Von EBS zum Eulenstein





Dann zur Jungfernhöhle





und über den Frankenweg wieder zurück nach EBS


----------



## RolandMC (30. April 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Ich fahre Samstag 10:00 Uhr ab Pommelsbrunn Hohler Fels/Ringwall evtl. + Leitenberg - Ruine Lichtenstein (bisher sind wir zu zweit),
> Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ab Neuhaus/Pegnitz Krottenseer Forst (bisher sind wir zu dritt).



Sehr schöne Tour mal wieder und mit 7 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern eine ganz schöne Truppe.


----------



## SuShu (1. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour mal wieder und mit 7 Fahrerinnen und Fahrern eine ganz schöne Truppe.


Ja, war super. Wie schaut es nächstes WE aus?


----------



## RolandMC (1. Mai 2018)

Samstag Bau, Sonntag fränkische wenn du Lust hast gebe ich dir noch Bescheid wann und wo. Bis jetzt zu 3-4.


----------



## SuShu (2. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Samstag Bau, Sonntag fränkische wenn du Lust hast gebe ich dir noch Bescheid wann und wo. Bis jetzt zu 3-4.


Evtl. bin ich dabei.


----------



## HenryB. (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
war gestern mit einem Bekannten von Hirschbach aus auf den umliegenden Trails unterwegs. Es war großartig. Da ich aus N bin und mich in der Gegend um Hersbruck nicht so auskenne, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ggf. dieses Wochenende dort ein paar lokale Biker unterwegs sind und noch zwei Leute mitnehmen würden?

Danke und Gruß
H.


----------



## mtbjj (5. Mai 2018)

falls morgen jemand eine Tour in der Fränkischen oder um Leutenbach macht, würde ich mich gerne anschließen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Mai 2018)

Heute aweng unterwegs gewesen bei bestem Wetter, werde immer fitter ...


----------



## RolandMC (8. Mai 2018)

Gut gemacht.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Heute aweng unterwegs gewesen bei bestem Wetter, werde immer fitter ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727152
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gut gemacht.



Ja fuhr sich ganz gut soweit, meine GX Kassette löst sich auf, vierliert Abstandpins. Wie bist Du mit deiner X01 Kassette zufrieden?
Oder die SRAM XG-1295 nehmen?


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2018)

Fohr um 15.30 egglofstein trail Tour, falls jemand mit will, soll Bescheid geben


----------



## christof1977 (9. Mai 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Fohr um 15.30 egglofstein trail Tour, falls jemand mit will, soll Bescheid geben


Schad, des pack ich net heut. Muss an Schubbn betonieren.


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ja fuhr sich ganz gut soweit, meine GX Kassette löst sich auf, vierliert Abstandpins. Wie bist Du mit deiner X01 Kassette zufrieden?
> Oder die SRAM XG-1295 nehmen?


Seit 3500 KM super. Sieht fast aus wie neu.


----------



## maddn11 (9. Mai 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Fohr um 15.30 egglofstein trail Tour, falls jemand mit will, soll Bescheid geben


Wennst mich mitnimmst, wär ich dabei. Ich glaub, auf mich musst auch net waddn aufm Trail. Parkplatz Richtung Hammerbühl?


----------



## alex-bauigel (9. Mai 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Fohr um 15.30 egglofstein trail Tour, falls jemand mit will, soll Bescheid geben


Wenn Du mich auch mitnimmst (unbekannterweise), wäre ich auch dabei. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt genau? 



maddn11 schrieb:


> Wennst mich mitnimmst, wär ich dabei. Ich glaub, auf mich musst auch net waddn aufm Trail. Parkplatz Richtung Hammerbühl?


Fährst du von Nürnberg aus? Wie schon geschrieben kenne ich den Treffpunkt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wennst mich mitnimmst, wär ich dabei. Ich glaub, auf mich musst auch net waddn aufm Trail. Parkplatz Richtung Hammerbühl?


Ja der große Asphalt wander Parkplatz


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2018)

49.698805,11.265154


----------



## maddn11 (9. Mai 2018)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich auch mitnimmst (unbekannterweise), wäre ich auch dabei. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt genau?
> 
> 
> Fährst du von Nürnberg aus? Wie schon geschrieben kenne ich den Treffpunkt nicht.


Fahre dann nicht mehr nach N. zurück.

Bis dann!


----------



## RolandMC (9. Mai 2018)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Schad, des pack ich net heut. Muss an Schubbn betonieren.


Du betonierst?! Oh je Oh je, Mit den Schuhen raus aus dem Beton bevor er hart wird, sonst versenken wir dich mach Mafia Art.


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2018)

hat spass gmacht mit euch, gut gfohren


----------



## maddn11 (9. Mai 2018)

Und ich dachte immer, Treppen fahren ist immer das Gleiche!  
Danke für die abwechslungsreiche Ausfahrt.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2018)

War echt super mit euch. Schade das wir uns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2018)

Blos ned immer den Verüggdn nachfoan


----------



## ragazza (10. Mai 2018)

Hi Roland,
bin gestern mit dem Rennrad durch Leutenbach gefahren, hatte es aber ein wenig eilig, da ich 215km am Stück hatte, sonst hätte ich schon mal vorbeigeschaut. War 10 Jahre nicht mehr da . Bin von Lichtenfels bis Weissenburg gefahren.
Heute geht noch ein wenig mit MTB, bis es regenet.

Gruß an alle, die mich noch kennen. 
Robert


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War echt super mit euch. Schade das wir uns nicht mehr sehen.


Warum? Bist blind woan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-bauigel (10. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> War echt super mit euch. Schade das wir uns nicht mehr sehen.


hmmm... also wenn Du mir so kommst, dann muss ich ja noch mal mit - nur um das Gegenteil zu beweisen


----------



## Schoschi (10. Mai 2018)




----------



## ragazza (10. Mai 2018)

Schoschi schrieb:


>


----------



## maddn11 (10. Mai 2018)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> hmmm... also wenn Du mir so kommst, dann muss ich ja noch mal mit - nur um das Gegenteil zu beweisen


auch wenns echt schwerfällt


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hi Roland,
> bin gestern mit dem Rennrad durch Leutenbach gefahren, hatte es aber ein wenig eilig, da ich 215km am Stück hatte, sonst hätte ich schon mal vorbeigeschaut. War 10 Jahre nicht mehr da . Bin von Lichtenfels bis Weissenburg gefahren.
> Heute geht noch ein wenig mit MTB, bis es regenet.
> 
> ...


Robert alte Wursthaut, war gestern mit dem MTB unterwegs und heute RR hätte ich dich ein Stück begleiten können. So ungefähr 10m dann wärst du eh wieder schneller gewesen.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


>





maddn11 schrieb:


> auch wenns echt schwerfällt


Ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste Runde. Vielleicht können wir ja 1-2 Treppen einbauen.


----------



## RolandMC (10. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Warum? Bist blind woan?


Ne, aber wenn einer sagt die Tour war super und das nächste mal wieder, dann haben wir den oder die nie mehr gesehen.


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne, aber wenn einer sagt die Tour war super und das nächste mal wieder, dann haben wir den oder die nie mehr gesehen.


Haha! Genau mein reden! Wie oft ich des scho gehört hab is nimmer feierlich ...


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Mai 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Haha! Genau mein reden! Wie oft ich des scho gehört hab is nimmer feierlich ...


Do kümmsd ma grod Recht. Hosd Di ja aa nümma seng loon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich meine 2000Hm locker mit nem 12 Schnitt schaff, evtl. die km noch ein bisschen kürzen, dann komme ich wieder mit, dann bin ich mental auch für den Rest offen. War Heute Jächersteich die Treppe wo ich mich am Baumstamm verkeilt habe ist gut mit Gestrüpp zugewachsen, da kann man jetzt gar nimmer so weit rein fallen. 

Imo läuft es kondimäßig gut so wie ich es handhabe, da bleib ich erstmal noch eine Weile dabei.


----------



## 0815p (14. Mai 2018)

werd nix


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Mai 2018)




----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2018)

Roland und ich. (Wir) fohren morgen 1000uhr maximiliangrotte Tour,


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Mai 2018)

Dreckswetter.
Ich frag mich immer wieder wie man seine Schuhe mitten in der Pampa verlieren oder vergessen kann


----------



## SuShu (25. Mai 2018)

Jemand im Lande zwecks Ausfahrten am kommenden WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Mai 2018)

Morgen bin ich noch ungebucht


----------



## LeFritzz (25. Mai 2018)

Ich wäre auch da.


----------



## SuShu (25. Mai 2018)

Auf was hättet ihr denn Lust?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Mai 2018)

Weißwurschdfrühstügg


----------



## SuShu (26. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre morgen 10:00 Uhr ab Velden Bahnhof.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Mai 2018)

Ich war heute in Egloffstein.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Mai 2018)

Ich war heut einkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Mai 2018)

Oh, gestern hab ich keine Benachrichtigungsemail mehr vom Forum bekommen?? Morgen bin schon auswärts verabredet :x
Viel Spass!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Mai 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Egloffstein.



Giesche bsuchd?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Mai 2018)

läffd ...






Ich glaub ich muss mal denen bei upmove sagen sie sollen den rechtschreibfehler abwä(h)rts raus machen ...

wird glaube ich zeit mich mal wieder vom @RolandMC  etc. versägen zu lassen damit ich einen grund habe noch fitter zu werden. man braucht ja irgendwie nen ansporn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (28. Mai 2018)

Da musst aber die Zeit halbieren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Mai 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Da musst aber die Zeit halbieren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Juni 2018)

Den Preissen hamm mers zu verdanken 

https://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/die-erfindung-der-fraenkischen-schweiz-zeit-fuer-bayern-100.html


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2018)




----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2018)




----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juni 2018)

Wow!


----------



## 0815p (11. Juni 2018)

ja, unser fränkische is scho schee, und mer find ab u zu noch super eckn


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juni 2018)

Da hätten wir uns gestern also fast getroffen.
Bin um zwaa dort vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Juni 2018)

Gestern um zwaa hats in der fränkischen gepisst und um halba sechsa wieder. Vo Bronn bis Forchheim Dauerregen. 



 

Wäre das was für unsere Spezialisten?



 

Naja, vielleicht doch a bisserl zu steil? 



 Burchruine L  bei Bärnf. war ich dann a noch bei schöa Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Juni 2018)




----------



## lowfat (14. Juni 2018)

krass! und natürlich ohne protektoren


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2018)

Fohr morgen ab 13.45 die techno trailtour ab r.bühl. , falls jemand mit will, Bescheid geben.
Tempo : Wie immer
Technik : schon schwer


----------



## wastemer (19. Juni 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Fohr morgen ab 13.45 die techno trailtour ab r.bühl. , falls jemand mit will, Bescheid geben.
> Tempo : Wie immer
> Technik : schon schwer



Servus Peter
Ich däd morng die trailtour gern midfohr.wieder mol in die fränkische.wo issn der treffpunkt ?
gruß gerhard


----------



## 0815p (19. Juni 2018)

rotenbühler freibad (ebser mare)
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Eb...893c7baa7060010!8m2!3d49.7897291!4d11.2022031

super, ham uns scho lang nemmer gsehen


----------



## SuShu (22. Juni 2018)

Fahre morgen 10:30 Uhr ab Egloffstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Juni 2018)




----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2018)

Bin ich gestern Nachmittag durchgefahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Juni 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin ich gestern Nachmittag durchgefahren.



Gibts a paar schöne Wegla, da wär für Dich auch was dabei


----------



## SuShu (29. Juni 2018)

Plant jemand am kommenden Wochenende eine Tour?


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2018)

Ja, ich fahr morgen 10:00 ab RB.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre am Sa. um 10:00 ab Parkplatz Egloffstein.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2018)

Sa., 14.7., 10:00 Veilbronn (Süd) Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Juli 2018)

Morgen (ab vormittag) jemand unterwegs oder ZuL?


----------



## 0815p (13. Juli 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Morgen (ab vormittag) jemand unterwegs oder ZuL?


sorry, morgen mal wieder berge


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Juli 2018)

Nen Wolf gesehen in der Nähe von Trägweis, war dann aber schon wieder weg bis ich mein Handy ausm Rucksack raus hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (14. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nen Wolf gesehen


Glückspilz ich hab nur einmal im Winter Spuren gesehen.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2018)




----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2018)




----------



## maddn11 (14. Juli 2018)

Neid!
Und ich muss hier in Franken Treppen rocken. Schöne Tour und fahr mer mal wieder 
Grüße an Peter und Roland von
Martin


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2018)

ich fohr morgen nachmittag um 15.30 ab r.b die trailtour,falls jamand mitwill.
tempo; wie immer
techn; teils schwer


----------



## S P (15. Juli 2018)

@peter metz Top Fotos! 
Seid ihr die Abfahrt gleich hoch? Außen rum zieht es sich ja.


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2018)

Gleich hoch , wollten runter alle stellen in ruhe probieren, war wieder mal ein Traum. Leider findet man fast keine Mitfahrer mehr für solch touren


----------



## maddn11 (15. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen nachmittag um 15.30 ab r.b die trailtour,falls jamand mitwill.
> tempo; wie immer
> techn; teils schwer


Ich wäre dabei. Gehts auch eine Stunde später? Wie es aktuell aussieht, kann es zwischen 12 und 15h mal regnen.
Treffen am Parkplatz Bad?


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Gehts auch eine Stunde später? Wie es aktuell aussieht, kann es zwischen 12 und 15h mal regnen.
> Treffen am Parkplatz Bad?



Grüss dich Martin, stimmt, die melden für morgen nachmittags Gewitter und teils heftigen regen, und wenns geregnet hat, brauchst die Techn-trailtour ned zu fahren (wicki wicki fels). erst Dienstag solls stabil bleiben, ginge des auch bei dir???, aber schon um 15.30uhr, da ich direkt von der Arbeit hinfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (15. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Grüss dich Martin, stimmt, die melden für morgen nachmittags Gewitter und teils heftigen regen, und wenns geregnet hat, brauchst die Techn-trailtour ned zu fahren (wicki wicki fels). erst Dienstag solls stabil bleiben, ginge des auch bei dir???, aber schon um 15.30uhr, da ich direkt von der Arbeit hinfahre


Dienstag kann ich schon irgendwie machen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich es ganz pünktlich schaffe (Verkehr)


----------



## 0815p (15. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Dienstag kann ich schon irgendwie machen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich es ganz pünktlich schaffe (Verkehr)


super, treffpkt Ebser Mare oberer Parkplatz um 15.30 uhr, mei tel nr (Pn)

https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7885762,11.2028232,101m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Juli 2018)

Dienstag Nachmittag wird leider nix


----------



## S P (16. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Leider findet man fast keine Mitfahrer mehr für solch touren


Seltsam - dabei tummeln sich doch so viele Experten in den Threads...


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> super, treffpkt Ebser Mare oberer Parkplatz um 15.30 uhr, mei tel nr (Pn)
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/@49.7885762,11.2028232,101m/data=!3m1!1e3


Nimmst mich auch mit ?


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2018)

Wenn es dir gefällt, bergauf Gas zu geben, und bergab schnell und zügig zu schieben  (blockmeer, zwecklesgraben, hangkantenweg, Brotzeit trail  usw ) dann hab ich kein Problem. Martin ist Rauf und runter sehr fit. , ich  halbwegs auch und ich würde gerne die komplette Tour fertig fahren, also entscheide selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2018)

Ansage war klar genug. Bin raus.


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ansage war klar genug. Bin raus.


Fritz kennt mich gut genug, um zu wissen wie es gemeint ist


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Juli 2018)

Beim Peter mitfahren ist ein ziemlicher Stress leider. Dafür müsste ich mir einen Akku in den Rahmen basteln und hoffen, dass man es nicht sieht 
Hat hier einer der Shimanobremsenfanboys schon die neue 4 Kolben XTR testen können? Ich habe gestern nach einem Versuch mit der Magura die alte XTR wieder montiert und bin mehr als froh, wieder ne vernünftige Bremse am Rad zu haben... Allerdings wird mir die XTR auf die Dauer zu anstrengend. Nach längerem Dauerbremsen gehts schon ziemlich auf die Hand.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Beim Peter mitfahren ist ein ziemlicher Stress leider. Dafür müsste ich mir einen Akku in den Rahmen basteln und hoffen, dass man es nicht sieht


Eigentlich nicht. Ich bin ja scho a boamol wos mim Peter gfoan.
Kümmd hald drauf oo, wos.
Und des Ding heid mim selln annern Näaschn muss I dann doch ned hoom.
Ich will ja ausgeruht und heil in die Berg am Donnerstag.

Oder kürzer und deutlich fränkischer: Bassd scho.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martin ist Rauf und runter sehr fit. , ich halbwegs auch


Für mich beudet dein "halbwegs auch" Du bist 3mal fitter als @DaFriiitz und Ich zusammen.  
Deine Energie hätte ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Beim Peter mitfahren ist ein ziemlicher Stress leider. Dafür müsste ich mir einen Akku in den Rahmen basteln und hoffen, dass man es nicht sieht
> Hat hier einer der Shimanobremsenfanboys schon die neue 4 Kolben XTR testen können? Ich habe gestern nach einem Versuch mit der Magura die alte XTR wieder montiert und bin mehr als froh, wieder ne vernünftige Bremse am Rad zu haben... Allerdings wird mir die XTR auf die Dauer zu anstrengend. Nach längerem Dauerbremsen gehts schon ziemlich auf die Hand.


Ich entsorge die magura gerne für dich!


----------



## 0815p (17. Juli 2018)

Alex und Martin
Super leistung habt ihr gut gemacht
beim nächsten mal, dann komlpett


----------



## maddn11 (17. Juli 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen nachmittag um 15.30 ab r.b die trailtour,falls jamand mitwill.
> tempo; wie immer
> techn; teils schwer



War eine schöne Tour, flott hoch, teils schwer runter. Alles wie versprochen! Gerne mal wieder, Danke an Peter.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Beim Peter mitfahren ist ein ziemlicher Stress leider.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wird vielleicht stressig, wenn man Peters Angaben nicht ernst nimmt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wird vielleicht stressig, wenn man Peters Angaben nicht ernst nimmt.



Wenn man ihn bei der Auffahrt nach der ersten Kurve schon nicht mehr sieht, braucht man sich über die Angaben erst gar keine Gedanken machen 

Aber man hat auf mich immer gewartet, das muss man schon als sehr lobenswert bezeichnen.
Top Leute!


----------



## maddn11 (17. Juli 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn bei der Auffahrt nach der ersten Kurve schon nicht mehr sieht, braucht man sich über die Angaben erst gar keine Gedanken machen



So früh? Dann sollte man sich aber schon ein wenig Gedanken über seine Kondition machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Juli 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> So früh? Dann sollte man sich aber schon ein wenig Gedanken über seine Kondition machen...



Habe ich mir gemacht. Das war 2016. Ausdauer hab ich kann lange fahren auch mit ordentlich Hm's nur eben nicht so arg schnell.
Hochroten Kopf mit Schnappatmung hatte ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht.


----------



## 0815p (26. Juli 2018)

Fohr morgen ab 13.30 uhr egglofstein  runde
Falls jemand mit will, Bescheid geben


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. August 2018)

Viel warm ... grün, grün, grün sind alle meine ...


----------



## 0815p (2. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Viel warm ... grün, grün, grün sind alle meine ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 758781
> Anhang anzeigen 758782


gibt es da was gscheids zu fohren, oder nur schotter rutschn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> gibt es da was gscheids zu fohren, oder nur schotter rutschn


Nicht nur Schotter aber für dein Level weniger schwierig aber sicher mal was anderes und spassig,  ... Waischenfeld oben bei der Parapluie  kannst mal probieren, enge 180° Kurventreppe und der Treppenausgang zur Strasse ist auch 
Waischenfeld Freistein ganz und halb hoch ....

Ansosten fahr ich öfters mal von Hollfeld ( Verwandschaft Übernachten) nach Sanspareil Felsengarten und Burg Zwernitz.

ist alles aweng weitläufiger, ned so nah beinander wie deine Runden ab RB etc.

Vorgestern war ich Schneiderloch, fast alles geschoben, hab mei Testament noch ned aufgesetzt


----------



## Lenka K. (2. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> grün, grün, grün


A bissl grün is fei aa dabei, aber ich sehe vor allem ROT ROT ROT


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. August 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> A bissl grün is fei aa dabei, aber ich sehe vor allem ROT ROT ROT



Des liegt dann an deiner Monitoreinstellung


----------



## LeFritzz (2. August 2018)

Aufseß...do muss schon wos geem.
Denn Enkelsohn vom Aufseßsa Weechmacha kennd ihr ja.
Selln maan I:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2018)

Ja fahrn wir halt nächste Woche Samstag mal zusammen ab Aufseß. Dieses We habe ich keine Zeit, Freundin hat Sonntag Geburtstag, Fuchzigsten.

Wer Lust und Laune hat bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. August 2018)

des wochend auch ka zeit (berch) und nächst wochend auch berch


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> des wochend auch ka zeit (berch) und nächst wochend auch berch



könnma ja a machen wennst wieder da bist. Ist imo eh ne Bullenhitze ... da oben warst auch noch ned oder? 





Wenn ich nächste Woche fahr mach ich mal a paar mehr Bilder ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. August 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Aufseß...do muss schon wos geem.
> Denn Enkelsohn vom Aufseßsa Weechmacha kennd ihr ja.
> Selln maan I:



Der Pavilon am Anfang ist aber Heiligenstadt, da gehts mal rechts runter und dann scharf 90° Links und dann am Felsen vorbei 

Schloss Greifenstein ... etc. ...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der Pavilon am Anfang ist aber Heiligenstadt, da gehts mal rechts runter und dann scharf 90° Links und dann am Felsen vorbei
> 
> Schloss Greifenstein ... etc. ...


Und das sagst Du mir?
Ich bin in Traindorf geboren...


----------



## maddn11 (3. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> des wochend auch ka zeit (berch) und nächst wochend auch berch


Des is schlecht für die Kondition!


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2018)

Des macht dem doch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und das sagst Du mir?
> Ich bin in Traindorf geboren...


Tschuldigung, hab vergessen vor dem Posting einen Blick in deine Geburtsurkunde zu werfen.


----------



## 0815p (4. August 2018)




----------



## derwaaal (4. August 2018)

Ah, das 1. Bild: altbekannte Stelle


----------



## maddn11 (4. August 2018)

[Muss mich glatt mal selber zitieren:
QUOTE="maddn11, post: 15412598, member: 305210"]Des is schlecht für die Kondition![/QUOTE]
Ich dachte es ist Berchkirchweih, jetzt hab ich es kapiert...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2018)

War im Mai und ist somit doch scho längst vorbei, das Annafest übrigens auch


----------



## maddn11 (4. August 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> War im Mai und ist somit doch scho längst vorbei, das Annafest übrigens auch


Bin Nämbercher und kein Kirchweihgänger....


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2018)

fohr morgen um 15.30 ab matterh parke ne locker techniktour, falls jamand bei den traum wetter mitwill, sol bescheid sagn


----------



## SuShu (5. August 2018)

Traumwetter ist bei mir etwas anderes.


----------



## 0815p (5. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2018)

Bilderexpress für @peter metz 

Sanspareil




 

 

 





 





Und vieles mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2018)

Waischenfeld



 

 

 

 

 

Aufseßrunde kommt heute Abend, andere Kamera ...

Grüßla
Jūrgen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2018)

Aufseß Runde ...





Abfahrt für die Experten, verdammt steil und oben ein fetter Felsbrocken ... sieht auf dem Bild nicht so steil aus als es ist. (hab schon des öfteren Reifenspuren gesichtet, scheint also fahrbar zu sei) freiwillige vor  




Hier kann man erahnen wie steil es dort runter geht, und unten ist der Auslauf mager bei dem dicken Baum gehts mehr als nur steil ins Tal runter.


























und noch einiges ...


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2018)

hey , danke dir, schaut ja scho mal gut aus, Sanspareil war ich schon mal wandern, muss ich ned mitn radel fohren, da is wohl immer die hölle los mit redsocks, aber der rest von deinen Fotos , schaut ja schon mal gut aus, aber ich bin ab freitags erstmal in die höheren lagen unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> hey , danke dir, schaut ja scho mal gut aus, Sanspareil war ich schon mal wandern, muss ich ned mitn radel fohren, da is wohl immer die hölle los mit redsocks, aber der rest von deinen Fotos , schaut ja schon mal gut aus, aber ich bin ab freitags erstmal in die höheren lagen unterwegs




Ja, Sanspareil ist am WE nicht so gut. Unter der Woche gehts wenn nicht gerade Ferien sind.

Ansonsten, können ja mal fahren wennst mal ned in die Berge bist dann zeig ich dir die Wechla und wie Du evtl. auch fahren könntest damit es sich für dich lohnt vom schwierigkeitsgrad her.

Den Felsensteig und den Trollpfad bei Burg Schwarzervogeleck  kennste schon oder?


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2018)

nein, kenn ich nicht


----------



## 0815p (13. August 2018)

Wir waren mal wieder in den Bergen, Wetter war top, angenehm warm und schöne Touren


----------



## 0815p (13. August 2018)

falls mal jemand interesse hat an solchen touren, soll er sich melden, will in den nächsten 2 wochen nochmals was unternehmen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2018)

@peter metz bist Heute um dreiviertel zwölfa in Muggendorf mit nu an den Berch nauf gfoahn. Ich war hinter euch aber ihr wart schneller als ich. 


Hab noch Bilder, guggst Du PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. August 2018)

ja, war günner u ich, wo hast uns gsehn, matterhornparke nach oben?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. August 2018)

ich hab beim Rewe oder Spar Markt in Muggendorf meine Wasserreserven aufgefüllt. Als ich zur Tür raus bin seid Ihr beide gerade vorbei gefahren. Bin dann auch die Richtung hoch aber viel langsammer als Ihr. Bin oben dann aber links weg, also nicht hohes kreuz


----------



## derwaaal (18. August 2018)

Hallo,
habt Ihr eigentlich Erfahrungen mit den Schläuchen von tubolito?
Taugen die für AM/Enduro/BBS?


----------



## LeFritzz (18. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habt Ihr eigentlich Erfahrungen mit den Schläuchen von tubolito?
> Taugen die für AM/Enduro/BBS?



Nö.
Aber die Schläuche von Schwalbe taugen sogar savonarola-mässig-überzeugten Tubelessern, habe ich vor exakt einer Woche festgestellt.

Insofern sollten wir nicht mehr Hexen, Un- und Andersgläubige, sondern einfach alte, unbrauchbare Schläuche verbrennen, den "Herrgott ann gutn Mo" sein lassen und aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habt Ihr eigentlich Erfahrungen mit den Schläuchen von tubolito?
> Taugen die für AM/Enduro/BBS?



Keine Ahnung, ich hab Conti. Allerdings nu Hinten, Vorne Tubeless. Hinten dieses Jahr noch kein einziges Loch.


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2018)

Lies dir die revoloop/turbol.. threads mal durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (18. August 2018)

Lies dir die revoloop/turbol.. threads mal durch


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2018)

Ach, da gibbs eigene Threads für? Isch gugg ma
Danke.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ach, da gibbs eigene Threads für? Isch gugg ma
> Danke.


z.B. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/revoloop-schlaeuche.857290/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2018)

tubolito findest hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/07/22/tubolito-schlauch-test/


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2018)

Ok danke, also doch nicht so pannenfest (der tubilito noch besser als der revoloop), darauf hatte ich aufgrund des neuen Materials gehofft.
Vielleicht muss ich mich doch mal auf die Suche nach Vollgummireifen begeben, aber für AX doch net des richtige.
Ich hab halt doch mal immer wieder Pannenpech, manchmal kann ich tagelang mit nahe 1 bar mit Schläuchen fahren, ein andermal macht's mit gefühlt fast 2 bar Peng!
Gut, die aktuellen waren nun aber schon recht runter, jetzt sind schöne neue stinkende Pneus montiert.

Naja, jetzt ist aber schon ein tubolito bestellt, der kann ja dann als Pannennotfallschlauch herhalten, da leicht und klein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich hab halt doch mal immer wieder Pannenpech, manchmal kann ich tagelang mit nahe 1 bar mit Schläuchen fahren, ein andermal macht's mit gefühlt fast 2 bar Peng!



Also vorne Maxxis Shorty und Hinten Maxxis Minion Semi Slick bin ich schon über 3 Monate ohne Milch und Schlauch pannenfrei gefahren. Wollte es einfach mal wissen weil mir die sauerei mit der Milch auf den Senkel ging ... habe aber 2 Schläuche als Ersatz immer dabei gehabt. Nicht das ich wie ein Depp in der Pampa stehe.

Imo habe ich vorne die Finish Line Milch drin, mal sehen ob die hält was sie verspricht. Soll angeblich nicht austrocknen.


----------



## derwaaal (19. August 2018)

Bisher sind meine TL-Versuche mit nicht-TL Felge noch gescheitert (zumindest langfristig), aber ich hab ja noch nicht alles ausprobiert


----------



## shift (20. August 2018)

Servus
Bin nächsten Mittwoch (29.08) mal wieder in der Heimat. Hat einer von euch Bock und Zeit für ne Runde in der Fränkischen so ca. ab 15:30/16:00 Uhr?
Würde so 2-3h fahren gehen wollen!
VG


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2018)

shift schrieb:


> Servus
> Bin nächsten Mittwoch (29.08) mal wieder in der Heimat. Hat einer von euch Bock und Zeit für ne Runde in der Fränkischen so ca. ab 15:30/16:00 Uhr?
> Würde so 2-3h fahren gehen wollen!
> VG


schreib rein, wann du fahren willst, evt bin ich dabei


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2018)

heute mal wieder im @LB Jörg sein revier unterwegs gwesen, mal was neues gfahren , war aber nix besonderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2018)

Seids vom Schneeberch zum Rudolfstein rüber. Erst am Rudolfstein gibts doch ne schöne Passage für dich 

G.


----------



## 0815p (21. August 2018)

kann mir scho denkn welch passage du meinst, aber waren viele redsocks dort


----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> kann mir scho denkn welch passage du meinst, aber waren viele redsocks dort



Etwa da, oder gar den Zustieg zu den Klettertouren? Wusste ja gar nicht, dass du dort auch gerne fährst! Wir waren am letzten Wochenende dort, es war gar nicht so viel los.
Das nächste mal frag ich dich, es waren übrigens auch 2 (M&C) dabei, die mit euch das eine oder andere gemacht haben...

Im Nachhinein hab ich mich gefragt, warum die in so einem flowigen Stück  mittendrin anhalten




Außer dem MartinS ist keiner direkt am großen Block rum gekommen:


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2018)

nein, keines dein bilder zeigt welch passage ich gemeint habe, war direkt die unteren treppen  zum aufstieg am rudolfstein


----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

Hätt ich mir ja denken können, eine steile Treppe


----------



## 0815p (24. August 2018)




----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

https://www.treppenfinder.com/suche/

Sowas gibt es tatsächlich, ist aber noch recht leer. Da setzt du besser auf deine private "Datenbank"!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2018)

Ein Tip, geht mal auf den Kreuzstein rauf, wenn ihr wieder am Rudolfstein seid. Die Abfahrt ist aber so S7+ 
Ach ich meinte übriegens die Abfahrt auf dem ersten Bild, mit hinterm Rudolfstein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2018)

So wie auf Bild 2 bin ich da noch nie reingefahre...muß ich beim nächsten Mal auch mal probieren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So wie auf Bild 2 bin ich da noch nie reingefahre...muß ich beim nächsten Mal auch mal probieren
> 
> G.



is eher die Chickenline, wenn man direkt beim Block nicht rumkommt...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> is eher die Chickenline, wenn man direkt beim Block nicht rumkommt...



Mit meinem Laster bleib ich da eher mikt dem Hinterrad hängen bevor das einfacher ist 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (29. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> falls mal jemand interesse hat an solchen touren, soll er sich melden, will in den nächsten 2 wochen nochmals was unternehmen



Hab (teilweise mit Alex zusammen) fleissig geübt und langsam würde ich mich trauen mit dir in die Berge zu fahren. Technik langsam ganz gut, hab mich ans Rad gewöhnt und es geht super! Hab aber leider bis Ende  September keine Zeit mehr. Kannst mich aber (ich denke auch Alex) gerne mal vormerken auch für alpine Unternehmungen..


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2018)

schene bilder, wo ward ihr unterwegs ?


----------



## maddn11 (29. August 2018)

In der Gegend direkt um GAP. Prima Gebiet für BBS, Zustiege nicht soo lange aber halt viel im Wald. Der Alex kennt sich dort a weng aus...


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2018)

heut nochmals im fichtl unterwegs gwesen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fränkische is mir doch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. August 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut nochmals im fichtl unterwegs gwesen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fränkische is mir doch lieber



Da haben die Treppen kein beidseitiges Geländer gell 

Coole Bilder!


----------



## maddn11 (29. August 2018)

Respekt, Peter!
Ne schöne Kulisse ist der Turm am Schneeberg aber leider ned... Trotzdem schön gfahn, natürlich auch die Stelle beim Nußhardt.


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2018)

Fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Julian Egl. 10.00 Parkplatz, wenn einer Lust hat, gerne.


----------



## maddn11 (30. August 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Julian Egl. 10.00 Parkplatz, wenn einer Lust hat, gerne.


Hallo Roland! Ich wär gerne mal wieder mit dir gfahn, bin aber am WoE am Endurorennen am Okopf.
Aber wie sehn uns wieder!


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. August 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Julian Egl. 10.00 Parkplatz, wenn einer Lust hat, gerne.


Mist, bin wahrscheinlich im Woid


----------



## RolandMC (30. August 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Mist, bin wahrscheinlich im Woid


Im Bayrischen, is doch scheee.


----------



## SuShu (30. August 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Julian Egl. 10.00 Parkplatz, wenn einer Lust hat, gerne.


Bin evtl. dabei.

Wenn du mal wieder Z.u.L. auf eine Runde im Pegnitztal hast, gib Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. August 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Im Bayrischen, is doch scheee.


Fällt wohl ins Wasser, dann komm ich wrsl auch


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2018)

Super wenn ihr Zeit hättet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2018)

SuShu schrieb:


> Bin evtl. dabei.
> 
> Wenn du mal wieder Z.u.L. auf eine Runde im Pegnitztal hast, gib Bescheid.


Da können wir auf jeden Fall noch mal eine Herbst Runde drehen.


----------



## julian87 (31. August 2018)

Roland hat vergessen zu schreiben das ich aktuell konditionell auf einen Tiefpunkt bin. Mein Plan war wie früher in 6 Std. 8 KM zu stolpern.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. August 2018)

Kannst ja sein Mofa leihen


----------



## RolandMC (31. August 2018)

6 Stunden 8 Kilometer, das hört sich ja richtig gut an. Besser wären da nur noch 8 Stunden 6 KM.
Mein Mofa ist Ihm leider zu klein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. September 2018)

Roland hat'n e-Bike?
Pffff ....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. September 2018)

On Tour, wenig Action, viele Hm




 

Schlupfloch



 

Und ez Kaffee trinken in Waischenfeld weil es pisst


----------



## SuShu (1. September 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr am Sonntag, mit dem Julian Egl. 10.00 Parkplatz, wenn einer Lust hat, gerne.


Bitte frühzeitig Bescheid geben, falls es wegen Regen ausfällt. Müsste eigentlich um etwa 9:00 von hier los.


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2018)

Im Moment noch gut, Julian kommt.
Regenjacke mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. September 2018)

gut zu wissen, hier regnets nämlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (2. September 2018)

Hier auch. Ich werde nicht kommen. Lohnt sich für mich wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## RolandMC (2. September 2018)

War gerade draußen, 12° bewölkt.


----------



## RolandMC (3. September 2018)

Trails waren zu 95% trocken, war alles fahrbar.
Balken, Spiegel, Schaschlik und Augustus.
Johannes, sauber gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. September 2018)

Mit dene guten Tipps allerweil 

  

Hätte doch was passendes zu essen gegeben?


----------



## 0815p (3. September 2018)

werd mittwoch um 15.30 matterhornparke ne tour fohren, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> heut nochmals im fichtl unterwegs gwesen, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fränkische is mir doch lieber



Fürs nächste Mal auf der Runde wäre die Stelle nach dem Seehaus, in der Variante links vorbei, was für dich. Damits net langweilig wird 


https://www.facebook.com/100010625027409/videos/702611586769669


Hmhh, irgendwie schaffe ichs net des funktionierend hier zu verlinken, vielleicht gehts ja 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (4. September 2018)

geht net, bin nicht im faceb


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> geht net, bin nicht im faceb



Mist, hab gerade keine andere Möglichkeit 
Dachte MTB News ist da irgendwie kompatibel 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2018)

selbst wenn du bei fb wärst würdest du nix sehen, denn:


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2018)

fohr freitag ab 13.30 ab r.b a tour, falls aner mit will , bescheid sogn


----------



## alex-bauigel (6. September 2018)

Hallo Peter, 
ich wäre morgen gerne mal wieder mit dabei! Kann mit der Ortsangabe r.b. nur nichts anfangen . Details wären super.
Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## 0815p (6. September 2018)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Campingplatz+Rothenbühl/@49.7891515,11.2013928,173m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x47a1f2dbfe485325:0x3acb338bdda2a508!8m2!3d49.7903735!4d11.2047162

am schwimmbad parkplatz


----------



## maddn11 (6. September 2018)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> ich wäre morgen gerne mal wieder mit dabei! Kann mit der Ortsangabe r.b. nur nichts anfangen . Details wären super.
> Viele Grüße,
> Alex


Da warst doch schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. September 2018)

könnt ihr mich im Muggendorf den Berch nauf überholen weil ich fahr nach Wüstenstein und dann Hollfeld morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2018)

* @ alex-bauigel und Gerhard von den Jungs hier 
(Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung )
schee wars, und super gfohren*


----------



## 0815p (7. September 2018)

Martina und ich fahren morgen um 10.00 uhr maximiliangrotte, falls jemand mit will, Bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-bauigel (7. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> * @ alex-bauigel und Gerhard von den Jungs hier *
> *(Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung )*
> *schee wars, und super gfohren*



Hat trotz des Regens zu Beginn total Spaß gemacht!! Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen! Auf der Tour sind wirklich schöne Sachen zum üben dabei ;-)!


----------



## RolandMC (8. September 2018)

Lust auf eine Tour ab Behringersmühle? Würde gerne mal wieder dort hinten fahren. 10.00Uhr Sonntag am bekannten Parkplatz.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Lust auf eine Tour ab Behringersmühle? Würde gerne mal wieder dort hinten fahren. 10.00Uhr Sonntag am bekannten Parkplatz.


Zu spät gesehen...


----------



## RolandMC (9. September 2018)

war geil, aber anders als gedacht.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. September 2018)

Sers,
ja mich gibt's a nuch 

Hat vo euch scho mol aner den "neuen" Baron Projekt gfohrn?
Wird an alten Baron net im entferntesten nolanga kenna?
Den gibt's halt net in da falschn Laufradgröß


Obs evtl. a Alternative für Maxxis "MAxxgrip" is würd mich interessiern...


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2018)

Den Projekt Baron 27,5 kannst vergessen. Hab 2 Stück Kaiser 27,5 in Drahtversion gefahren, die kamen mit wenig Luftdruck in etwa ran.
Im Moment hab ich den Wetscream ST 27,5 als Drahtreifen drauf. Der ist mit wenig Luftdruck auch bei Trockenheit (Schweiz, Egloffstein) sehr gut. Aufgrund des Wetters keine Erfahrungen bei Nässe.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2018)

Der neue Baron kam bei mir auch nach 2-3 Wochen wieder runter. Der läuft net mal geradeaus im trockenen gut, keine Ahnung wie manche damit zufrieden sein können.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. September 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Den Projekt Baron 27,5 kannst vergessen. Hab 2 Stück Kaiser 27,5 in Drahtversion gefahren, die kamen mit wenig Luftdruck in etwa ran.
> Im Moment hab ich den Wetscream ST 27,5 als Drahtreifen drauf. Der ist mit wenig Luftdruck auch bei Trockenheit (Schweiz, Egloffstein) sehr gut. Aufgrund des Wetters keine Erfahrungen bei Nässe.


Hast wohl des 29er Vorderrad doch wieder aussortiert...

Ob die neuen Schwalbe in supersoft mit supergravity karkasse was taugen würd mich interessiern...

Naja ansonsten halt Maxxis Minion in der 3C Maxxgipp Mischung mit Doubledown karkasse für vorn und an trailking für hinten...


----------



## RolandMC (10. September 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hast wohl des 29er Vorderrad doch wieder aussortiert...
> 
> Ob die neuen Schwalbe in supersoft mit supergravity karkasse was taugen würd mich interessiern...
> 
> Naja ansonsten halt Maxxis Minion in der 3C Maxxgipp Mischung mit Doubledown karkasse für vorn und an trailking für hinten...


das hab ich schon solange aussortiert das ich es bald wieder drauf mache.
Du fährst eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. September 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Du fährst eindeutig zu wenig.



Do host ganz klor recht !!!

Deswegn bastl ich mal wieder was neues, wenn ich scho net zum fohrn kumm...


Ausserdem brauch ich mol wos leichters wie die Fanes wenn ich as nächste mal mitn @thomas.h Anfängertrails fahren geh


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2018)

ich fohr morgen um 15.30 rampensautour ab r.b , falls aner mit will, bscheid sogn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

Vorne Maxxis Shorty 2.5WT in der Dual Mischung und Hinten Maxxis Minion SS hat sich bei mir bewährt. So wühlt man sich durch jedes Schlammloch. Habe aktuell vorne einen Magic Marry Adix Softgrip drauf, das ist auch voll der Schrott Reifen.

Aber die sind alle zu schmal fürs Fäddi


----------



## rebirth (10. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Habe aktuell vorne einen Magic Marry Adix Softgrip drauf, das ist auch voll der Schrott Reifen.



Ich entsorg den kostenfrei für dich, damit du nicht länger mit so 'nem dreck rumfahren musst...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich entsorg den kostenfrei für dich, damit du nicht länger mit so 'nem dreck rumfahren musst...



Wenn der Shorty diese oder nächste Woche da ist (lieferbar) kannst Ihn haben! Ist aber ein 26"


----------



## Dampfsti (10. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Vorne Maxxis Shorty 2.5WT in der Dual Mischung und Hinten Maxxis Minion SS hat sich bei mir bewährt. So wühlt man sich durch jedes Schlammloch. Habe aktuell vorne einen Magic Marry Adix Softgrip drauf, das ist auch voll der Schrott Reifen.
> 
> Aber die sind alle zu schmal fürs Fäddi



Worum Schrott?

Hob ich etz a scho anners ghört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. September 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Worum Schrott?
> 
> Hob ich etz a scho anners ghört...



Meine Aussenstollen neigen zum abbrechen und der Reifen ist noch keine 2 Monate alt. Habe 1,4bar drinnen und fahre mit Milch vom Finish Line.
Habe bisher auch nur gutes gehört, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Somit für mich Schrott.

Ich mache Morgen mal ein Bild


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. September 2018)

Ich fahre am Sonntag 10Uhr ab Aufseß ne Runde über Greifenstein - Hollfeld - Plankenstein - Plankenfels - Waischenfeld und über die Fuchslöcher mit evtl. Boxenstop bei Kathi Bräu zurück nach Aufseß.

Wenn wer mit will bescheid geben.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. September 2018)

Ich wäre dabei.
Start wo in Aufseß?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. September 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Start wo in Aufseß?



Wanderparkplatz
49.881622, 11.228435


----------



## 0815p (13. September 2018)

ich fohr morgen um 13.30 ab r.b a tour, falls aner mitwill, bescheid geben, falls es pisst,dann net


----------



## maddn11 (14. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen um 13.30 ab r.b a tour, falls aner mitwill, bescheid geben, falls es pisst,dann net


Is droggn gnug?


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2018)

Ich hoffe


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wanderparkplatz
> 49.881622, 11.228435


Bin raus, sorry.


----------



## 0815p (14. September 2018)

* @maddn11 *
*@alex-bauigel
schee wars ,top gfohren
*


----------



## maddn11 (15. September 2018)

Schöne Tour und foahr ma mal widda zamm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. September 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour und foahr ma mal widda zamm!


schad, das es heut net geklappt hat, waren doch nur zu fünft, und war a traum , viele viele enge kehren, und des neue wegerl vom wolfi ist a super, hat spass gmacht.
Mit der nächsten tour, mal sehen , hoff mit den alpen klappt es noch mal


----------



## maddn11 (15. September 2018)

Wir fahrens ja morgen und denken dann an euch (in den obersten Kehren, wenn wir net rum kommen .


----------



## xTr3Me (17. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> schad, das es heut net geklappt hat, waren doch nur zu fünft, und war a traum , viele viele enge kehren, und des neue wegerl vom wolfi ist a super, hat spass gmacht.
> Mit der nächsten tour, mal sehen , hoff mit den alpen klappt es noch mal


Neues Wegerl? Aber net in der Fränkischen oder? :O


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2018)

Altmühltal


----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

Wards vielleicht auf dem Wegerl mit der neuen Seilversicherung (rechts im Bild, sieht halt wieder mal flach aus und man sieht ned, wie steil es daneben runter geht)?





Das ist übrigens schon in Oberbayern, also fern der Heimat!


----------



## HTWolfi (17. September 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wards vielleicht auf dem Wegerl mit der neuen Seilversicherung


Nein, wir hatten ausreichend mit den Spitzkehren zu tun. 

Die Drahtseilabsicherung kenne ich noch nicht, vermute aber, dass wir den Weg schon gefahren sind.
Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich auf Schambachtal tippen.


----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

Mit deiner Vermutung liegst du richtig.


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2018)

die ersten 5 kehren geknackt ???


----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> die ersten 5 kehren geknackt ???


Bei der 2&3 gekniffen! Ösenartig ist genau die richtige Bezeichnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. September 2018)

hast wieder kann zum sichern ghabt


----------



## alex-bauigel (17. September 2018)

Die 2. und 3. Kehre hätte ich gerne mal bei Euch gesehen! Wir hatten da keinerlei Strategie wie man da rum kommen könnte


----------



## alex-bauigel (17. September 2018)

Der Rest ging aber


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2018)




----------



## Lusio (17. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> die ersten 5 kehren geknackt ???


War da die mit der Treppe und die mit der Felswand im Rücken auch dabei?


----------



## 0815p (17. September 2018)

kann ich dir nemmer sagn, bei soviel kehren weiss ich net welch die mit der treppn war, aber eigentlich sind nur zwei richtig schwer , und leicht sind sie anderen auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> War da die mit der Treppe und die mit der Felswand im Rücken auch dabei?


Der Alex ist beide gefahren!


----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> War da die mit der Treppe und die mit der Felswand im Rücken auch dabei?


Du wolltest aber jetzt net wissen, ob der Peter und der Wolfi die gfahn sind, oder?


----------



## Lusio (17. September 2018)

Bei der mit der Wand hab ich schon bein schieben das Problem dass das Rad kaum rumpast. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass die beiden das gefahren sind. Das würde ich gern a mal life sehen.


----------



## maddn11 (17. September 2018)

Kürzeres Rad kaufen? Ein Einrad wäre für sowas super ✌


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2018)

Bike Bergsteigen Extrem, scho a bissla verrüggt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. September 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> Bei der mit der Wand hab ich schon bein schieben das Problem dass das Rad kaum rumpast. Ich gehe aber davon aus dass die beiden das gefahren sind. Das würde ich gern a mal life sehen.




meinst Du das?
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aus...enkische-teil-2.494918/page-498#post-14742945


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2018)




----------



## Lusio (24. September 2018)

@peter metz in Riva da hätten wir glatt ne Tour miteinander fahren können. Bin 15 km schräg gegenüber


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


>



neues Radl?


----------



## 0815p (24. September 2018)

Lusio schrieb:


> @peter metz in Riva da hätten wir glatt ne Tour miteinander fahren können. Bin 15 km schräg gegenüber


bin eigentlich zum rennradeln hier, und mei altes santa cruz ist nur für die stadt, hätt ich gewusst das a frankenkopf am lago ist, dann hätte ich doch mei LV mitgenommen, was fahrt ihr denn die nächsten tage??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (24. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin eigentlich zum rennradeln hier, und mei altes santa cruz ist nur für die stadt, hätt ich gewusst das a frankenkopf am lago ist, dann hätte ich doch mei LV mitgenommen, was fahrt ihr denn die nächsten tage??


Bin mit Family da und fahr auch bald wieder heim, deshalb ist nichts mehr geplant außer Cristallo in Bardolino Eis essen und Museo di Olivi Einkaufen. Noch schöne Tage.
Waren Heute Wandern


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2018)

Bike & Hike? Das Stereo hast aber mitgenommen, oder?


----------



## derwaaal (25. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> bin eigentlich zum rennradeln hier, und mei altes santa cruz ist nur für die stadt, hätt ich gewusst das a frankenkopf am lago ist, dann hätte ich doch mei LV mitgenommen, was fahrt ihr denn die nächsten tage??


wenn so a Radl des Eisdielen-Fahrrad is ...


----------



## Lusio (25. September 2018)

Klar hab I des dabei hob a a bor klane Turen hier gmacht ane die fort ka Mensch wor a schena fow Trail aba a elender Anstieg meist 15-20%


----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wenn so a Radl des Eisdielen-Fahrrad is ...


Nochadla möcht ma ned frong wos des Downhill-Radl is, gell?


----------



## 0815p (26. September 2018)

wetter ist a traum,alle gipfel die ich gsehen hab waren schneefrei, bloss des falsche radl dabei.


----------



## maddn11 (26. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> wetter ist a traum,alle gipfel die ich gsehen hab waren schneefrei, bloss des falsche radl dabei.



Wie konnte dir das passieren? Hast net gwussd, dass soweit südlch noch Berche gibbd?


----------



## derwaaal (26. September 2018)

Machst halt vorn und hinten Panaracer drauf, dann schaffst Du das auch


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2018)

gibt es den Baron nicht in 28x700c?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. September 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> gibt es den Baron nicht in 28x700c?



Sollte auch passen ...
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIz4XR6fHY3QIVrQrTCh1heAABEAQYASABEgK2-fD_BwE

Er könnte aber ja auch mitm "Stadt Radl" foahn.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2018)

Frage an die Locals: wie schaut's bei euch nach dem Sturm im Wald aus? Die Medienberichte klangen recht unschön ...


----------



## maddn11 (27. September 2018)

Im Nürnberger Osten liegen Äste im Wald, vereinzelt umgestürzte Bäume.
Aber keine großen Verwüstungen.
Am meisten hat es aber doch am Sonntag gestürmt!


----------



## maddn11 (27. September 2018)

.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. September 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Frage an die Locals: wie schaut's bei euch nach dem Freitagssturm im Wald aus? Die Medienberichte klangen recht unschön ...



Morgen kann ich mehr sagen aus dem Gebiet Gößweinstein, Pottenstein etc.

Es sind aber übermäßig viele Bäume umgefallen das ist sicher !


----------



## Lammerjappen (27. September 2018)

Bei Königstein (Felsensteig) waren stellenweise viele Bäume umgestürzt. Mit Bike wird man da nicht drüber kommen.
Weiter nördlich bei Sackdilling/Felsenlabyrinth war fast nichts umgestürzt.
Scheint sehr unterschiedlich zu sein, bei manchen Kuppen/Felsen hat es aber ganz schön reingehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. September 2018)

Waren am Dienstag im Steinbrüchlein, da lag nicht mehr rum als sonst auch


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2018)

werde morgen mal die fränkische trail techno runde fohren und sehn was rum liegt, falls aner mit will soll er bscheid sagn


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2018)

Wann, wo?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. September 2018)

Behringermühle bis Pottenstein Frankenweg ca 8 Bäume quer. Kann man aber gut drüber heben

Gößweinstein Felsensteig sind viele Bäume ungefallen. Das kann man sich sparen ...


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2018)

1100uhr r-bühl


----------



## LeFritzz (28. September 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. September 2018)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Die 2. und 3. Kehre hätte ich gerne mal bei Euch gesehen! Wir hatten da keinerlei Strategie wie man da rum kommen könnte




Vielleicht ist hier eine Lösung dabei


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1100uhr r-bühl


Kommen zu zweit. Wenn´s zu heftig wird, sind wir ja selbständig


----------



## 0815p (28. September 2018)

wer kommt denn noch mit, eine lv fahrerin


----------



## SuShu (28. September 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berg09 (29. September 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> 1100uhr r-bühl


Wär a dabei, wenns ok is. Weiss scho wo.
Stefan


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2018)

es kommt noch a biker von der HAS gegend, ich glaub bei soviel leut müss mer davor noch die rambensautour fohrn


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2018)

Der Sempai himself...

Suuuuuuper wars!


Danke, Peter!


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2018)

bitte bitte, hat super spass gmacht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. September 2018)

seid ihr kamelbuckel gefahren, ist der frei zur neideck oder liegen bäume rum?


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> seid ihr kamelbuckel gefahren, ist der frei zur neideck oder liegen bäume rum?


Der ist frei.
Bäume liegen rum von Trainmeusel Richtung Frauenstein.
Frauensteinabfahrt ist komplett frei.
Sonst liegen immer wieder mal Bäume rum.
Aber im Ganzen nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## berg09 (29. September 2018)

Ja, war echt super, danke fürs Guiden, Peter!
Top Tour


----------



## -Matz- (30. September 2018)

Vielleicht lesen es ja hier die richtigen Personen. 
Danke fürs Bäume beseitigen im Mike-Trail !!!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. September 2018)

Unterwegs gewesen mit @pixelhead


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2018)

heut mal wieder ne neue tour probiert , war tob, landschaft a traum, bergauf spektakulär , und runter wars mal wirklich locker zum fohren 




da ham mer nauf müssen




dann weiter unterhalb vom wandfuss hoch durch die schlucht







oben angekommen auf ca 2500mh




dann abfohhhhrn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Oktober 2018)




----------



## 0815p (4. Oktober 2018)

heute bei besten wetter mal die ecke hier getestet 




die abfahrt war durch  einer schlucht und wir haben ned viel bilder gmacht


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Oktober 2018)

Vom Piano runter?
Forchella deghli castrati?


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2018)

-


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2018)

Heut wieder eine neue tour ausprobiert, war super,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (5. Oktober 2018)

@peter metz


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Oktober 2018)

Hab gerade mit Peter für morgen Egloffstein ausgemacht. Treffpunkt um 10:00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz.
https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49....4306,11.262683,453m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0

Ich glaube er braucht nach den Dolomiten, endlich mal wieder was »Vernünftiges« mit gescheiter Aussicht und Anspruch.


----------



## SuShu (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin vielleicht dabei


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2018)

@WarriorPrincess und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Oktober 2018)

Da habe ich was gefunden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön war's heut - danke für's mitnehmen!


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Da habe ich was gefunden



@Ray bist du den auch gfahrn?
@LB Jörg so gehts, hätt ma damals doch mal fahren solln bevors wer anders macht...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @Ray bist du den auch gfahrn?
> @LB Jörg so gehts, hätt ma damals doch mal fahren solln bevors wer anders macht...



Sieht mittlerweile von oben garnimmer so schlimm aus, aber das war natürlich die perfekte Ausführung 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @Ray bist du den auch gfahrn?



Der fährt die Wege anders rum


----------



## HTWolfi (8. Oktober 2018)

Erinnert mich an meine Kletterzeit.
Mit entsprechenden Seilzug* konnte man plötzlich auch ein/zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade »schwerer« klettern. 

*in dem obigen Fall bitte Seilzug durch Kettenzug ersetzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Oktober 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an meine Kletterzeit.
> Mit entsprechenden Seilzug* konnte man plötzlich auch ein/zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade »schwerer« klettern.
> 
> *in dem obigen Fall bitte Seilzug durch Kettenzug ersetzten



Ist aber trotz Motor sicher schwieriger als es aussieht dort hoch zu fahren weil die Unterstützung nur funktioniert wenn Du in die Pedale trittst.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Oktober 2018)

Dort schieben schon bergab die meisten normalmountainbiker
Das ist kein Kinderspiel dort hoch.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2018)

Jepp, der einzige Sparte wo E-Mtb und Sport Sinn ergibt, im Trial...und Schlüsselstellen hochfahren. Motorsport ists aber dennoch, halt überall erlaubter Motorsport 

G.


----------



## lowfat (8. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der fährt die Wege anders rum


Respekt. Das schaut sogar einigermassen flüssig aus. Die UCI will nächstes Jahr eine E-MTB WM veranstalten. Da kommt noch was auf uns zu...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Oktober 2018)

lowfat schrieb:


> Respekt. Das schaut sogar einigermassen flüssig aus. Die UCI will nächstes Jahr eine E-MTB WM veranstalten. Da kommt noch was auf uns zu...



Vielleicht übt er ja schon für die WM. Immerhin gibt es ja nun auch eine Uphill Skala für E-Bikes
http://www.uphillskala.com/


Naja, der kanns aber auch ohne Motor


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der fährt die Wege anders rum



Eigentlich müßte man es rückwärts laufen lassen und dann behaupten, man wäre der Erste der die Nußhardtschlüsselstelle rückwärts gefahren ist 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (8. Oktober 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Naja, der kanns aber auch ohne Motor



Sieht aus wie das Bouldergebiet bei Fontainebleau. Dort fahren viele gute Trialfahrer die Blöcke rauf, die andere zum Bouldern nehmen und hüpfen von Fels zu Fels.
Super Gebiet, der Grip auf Sandstein ist ja auch gigantisch.


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahr am Samstag a weng wos.
Je nach Laune (der Mitfahrer?) ab RB, ab Veilbronn oder ab Egloffstein.
TP jeweils 10:00.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Oktober 2018)

Vermisst die jemand? Wenn ja, PM. Gefunden Richtung Waischenfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2018)

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier und sofort wird über einen geredet


----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2018)

Und hört mir auf mit dieser Uphill-Skala. Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Das ist nur für Leute bei denen Bergauf mit S1 Schluss ist. Die Ebike-Profis haben S0-S1 jetzt auf 5 Punkte gestreckt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ray schrieb:


> Und hört mir auf mit dieser Uphill-Skala. Selten so einen Unfug gelesen. Das ist nur für Leute bei denen Bergauf mit S1 Schluss ist. Die Ebike-Profis haben S0-S1 jetzt auf 5 Punkte gestreckt.


Sag das mal den Leuten im Exilforum, die steinigen Dich. Die meinen aber ja auch man braucht dafür lange Kettenstreben


----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mich aus diesem Forum schnell wieder verabschiedet. Ist nicht meine Welt.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Oktober 2018)

Ray schrieb:


> Ich hab mich aus diesem Forum schnell wieder verabschiedet. Ist nicht meine Welt.



Ich ebenso...
nix für uns 

Dass der Schlie sich mit seiner Uphillskala net dämlich vorkommt ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Dass der Schlie sich mit seiner Uphillskala net dämlich vorkommt ist mir ein Rätsel...


Für den Markenbotschafter ist die Skala sicher das geringere Übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. Oktober 2018)

Zurück zum Sturm: Petershöhle z.Z. unlohnend, oben am Kamm immer wieder umgestürzte Bäume, auch direkt bei der Höhle, aber vor allem kurz nach der Höhle mehrere Fichten und Buchen quer über den breiteren Blaupunkt-Weg ri. Engenthal, wo das Rad richtig drunter & durch gezerrt werden muss.


----------



## anytime (11. Oktober 2018)

Das find ich gut und mach gleich mal weiter: der Schwedensteig ist suedlich einer Linie Pottenstein-Hollenberg absolut unpassierbar. Der Teil noerdlich davon war wohl nicht so stark betroffen und ist sogar schon freigeraeumt.


----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2018)

Jörg, ich komme der Höchstpunktbefahrung näher.


----------



## maddn11 (13. Oktober 2018)

Danke für's Mitnehmen! Peter, du bist nicht nur ein super Fahrer, sondern auch ein super Typ!
Die Tour war vom Wetter und von Weg ein Traum.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Oktober 2018)

Ray schrieb:


> Jörg, ich komme der Höchstpunktbefahrung näher.



Sauber
Will ich auch mal hin... 
Nächstes Jahr


----------



## 0815p (13. Oktober 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Danke für's Mitnehmen! Peter, du bist nicht nur ein super Fahrer, sondern auch ein super Typ!
> Die Tour war vom Wetter und von Weg ein Traum.Anhang anzeigen 783436 Anhang anzeigen 783437 Anhang anzeigen 783438 Anhang anzeigen 783439



Ja war Super , und top gfahren seit ihr zwei


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Oktober 2018)

Sieht mir stark nach SK aus. 
Bei den letzten beiden Bildern verspüre ich leichte Schmerzen am Knie.


----------



## 0815p (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2018)

Ray schrieb:


> Jörg, ich komme der Höchstpunktbefahrung näher.



Jetzt hab ich aber schoh gehofft du kommst von links oben und net klassisch 
Hattest ein ganz schön langes Stativ 

G.


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Oktober 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja war Super , und top gfahren seit ihr zwei



Früher hast mal Bescheid gesagt wenn ihr das fahrt, oder war das eine "LV only" Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2018)

Vom Wochenende in Hintertux, geiles Wetter auf Top Trails.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2018)

Krass, auf fast jeden Foto auch Wanderer unterwegs  ...aber die tragen auch alle Helme 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Oktober 2018)

Hast net gewusst, im Zillertal gilt die Helmpflicht für alle... 

Hättet ja mal bescheid sagen können, ich hätt grad an dem Wochenende...... 




eh ka Zeit ghabt


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hast net gewusst, im Zillertal gilt die Helmpflicht für alle...
> 
> Hättet ja mal bescheid sagen können, ich hätt grad an dem Wochenende......
> 
> ...


Du warst eh aufm Dach!


----------



## RolandMC (16. Oktober 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krass, auf fast jeden Foto auch Wanderer unterwegs  ...aber die tragen auch alle Helme
> 
> G.


Dort ist es so gefährlich, da besteht auch für Wanderer Helmpflicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Oktober 2018)

sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dort ist es so gefährlich, da besteht auch für Wanderer Helmpflicht.



Dachte ihr fahrt bestimmt gerade nen Klettersteig runter 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ray schrieb:


> Jörg, ich komme der Höchstpunktbefahrung näher.




Jetzt musste den Teil noch davor setzen 


Gibt scho Freaks auf dära Welt


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2018)

Da Ray is doch ka Freak, 
a ganz normaler Fahrradfahrer und Trailtrialer triffts wohl era. 
Mit Neigung zu manch stumpfen Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bei schönem Wetter fahren sie alle ....


----------



## mtbjj (31. Oktober 2018)

bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der Leutenbacher Gegend.
Gibts evtl eine Ausfahrt?


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2018)

Heute 11.00 Uhr ab Matterhornparkplatz.
Ist wohl aber etwas kurzfristig.


----------



## mtbjj (1. November 2018)

kann nur Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## RolandMC (1. November 2018)

Sonntag will ich eigentlich auch, wenns was wird schreib ich hier rein.


----------



## SuShu (1. November 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag will ich eigentlich auch, wenns was wird schreib ich hier rein.


Da könnte ich auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (2. November 2018)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Sonntag will ich eigentlich auch, wenns was wird schreib ich hier rein.


wann weißt Du es denn?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. November 2018)

Ich war gestern und Heute bei bestem Wetter. Früh ist es aber scho arschkalt.


----------



## RolandMC (3. November 2018)

Sonntag wirds nichts war kurzfristig heute unterwegs.


----------



## derwaaal (3. November 2018)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiinnn !!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. November 2018)

Am Dienstag solls 20 Grad warm werden. Da pack ich dann nochmal die kurze Hose aus und fahr um 10:30 ne Runde Richtung Waischenfeld ab Behringersmühle.

Wenn wer Zeit u. Lust hat, bescheid geben.


----------



## maddn11 (7. November 2018)

Weit weg von Leutenbach, im Alpenvorland hat es heute nur 18 Grad gehabt .
Ich konnte für das verlängerte Wochenende auch ein junges Talent für das BBS begeistern. Super Leistung, Christian!


----------



## maddn11 (7. November 2018)

Und einen Film von heute hab ich auch schon fertig:


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2018)

He Martin, schön gefahren, wenn ich mich ned Täusche , was die Video abfahrt vom U------nütz oder täusch ich mich, und des eine Foto, wo Christian raufträgt, is der weg zum Gru----trail


----------



## maddn11 (7. November 2018)

Das Video ist vom H.....berg, Bei der Wurzelstrecke liegst du richtig. Du kennst dich echt gut aus! Leider lagen über weite Strecken umgefallene Bäume rum (O-Ton der entgegenkommenden E-Biker: "Da kommt man nicht mehr weiter"), es war recht mühsam, für uns aber machbar


----------



## LeFritzz (8. November 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich konnte für das verlängerte Wochenende auch ein junges Talent für das BBS begeistern. Super Leistung, Christian!



"So hob ich mir entdeckt ein kindisches Genie. Heissen Beckenbau oder Bauernbeck oder ähnliche."
(Zlatko "Čik" Čajkovski, damals Trainer bei Bayern München)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. November 2018)

Falls wer mit will, ich fahre am Sonntag um 11Uhr ab Heiligenstadt über Judenfriedhof, Greifenstein, Aufseß und zurück.


----------



## 0815p (10. November 2018)

Nochmals des schöne Bergwetter genutzt und mit einen alten kollegen gfahren, Larsi, klasse gfohren











  (Nicht getraut weiter zu Fahren)


----------



## HTWolfi (10. November 2018)

Ich glaub, die Stelle sind wir damals auch nicht gefahren.

Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war der @stroker damals etwas übernächtigt. 
_»Was habt ihr mit dem gemacht?«,_ waren die ersten Wort vom Wirt bei der Pension, in der wir übernachtet haben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2018)

nachdem ich bei @peter metz  das letzte mal etwas gemosert habe, er soll doch mal wieder Bescheid sagen wenn er in die Berge kommt! ,hat er das getan 

super wars! freu mich aufs nächste mal....


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. November 2018)

ah, mosern hilft 

@ Peter: Gib Bescheid wennst wieder mal so einen Helm mit Scheibe brauchst, wir haben da jetzt wieder was nettes


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. November 2018)

Peter weis wie ich das meine


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Und einen Film von heute hab ich auch schon fertig:



Glückwunsch zur Krönung.


----------



## maddn11 (12. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Krönung.


Danke. Aber ob ein recht beiläufig gemachter Film, den ich nach 3h Heimfahrt, Ausladen und Wäschewaschen noch schnell zusammengeschnibbelt und hochgeladen habe, das verdient hat... Da gebe ich mir das nächste Mal mehr Mühe beim Filmen und Schnitt und fahre dann die eine oder andere Stelle noch ein zweites oder drittes Mal, bis es besser aussieht.


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> ah, mosern hilft
> 
> @ Peter: Gib Bescheid wennst wieder mal so einen Helm mit Scheibe brauchst, wir haben da jetzt wieder was nettes


Zeig mal, es geht auf Weihnachten zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Danke. Aber ob ein recht beiläufig gemachter Film, den ich nach 3h Heimfahrt, Ausladen und Wäschewaschen noch schnell zusammengeschnibbelt und hochgeladen habe, das verdient hat...



Die beiläufigen sind die Besten bei "Normalvolkvideos".


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. November 2018)

https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-finale-visor-black-mat/
https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/urban-city/uvex-finale-visor/

alle aktuellen Farben: https://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Finale-Visor-Fahrradhelm/dp/B07C46RVCH


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/radhelme/uvex-finale-visor-black-mat/
> https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/radsport/urban-city/uvex-finale-visor/
> 
> alle aktuellen Farben: https://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Finale-Visor-Fahrradhelm/dp/B07C46RVCH



Gibt es den auch mit gelb getönter Scheibe?
Wäre was für mich als Brillenverweigerer.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. November 2018)

.gelöscht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2018)

Bääähhm, der Paketdienst war da 




 
Was das ist?
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx1-eagle-power-meter


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2018)

Ich werd  freitag ab matterh -parke a tour fohren, richt adler - Blockm-usw.
Falls aner z.u.l hat soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bääähhm, der Paketdienst war da
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 794838
> Was das ist?
> https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx1-eagle-power-meter



Ich hab gedacht du hast was gegen E-Biker?  

@peter metz Lust hätt ich wie Sau, nur überhaupt ka Zeit...
Na ja werd hoffentlich widda besser wenn die Hüttn mal fertich is


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht du hast was gegen E-Biker?



Der war saugut!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2018)

Schneereport 

6Uhr Start in Forchheim, arschkalt.
Zaunsbach Heute Morgen 9:30 Uhr 2cm.
Pulvermühle 11:00 Uhr fast nix
Ebermannstadt kommt ab und zu die Sonne zum Vorschein.

Daheim neben dem Kachelofen ist es am gemütlichsten


----------



## ChrisFr1 (19. November 2018)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich habe den ganzen Tag frei und würde gerne bisschen stolpern (S3).


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Gibt es den auch mit gelb getönter Scheibe?
> Wäre was für mich als Brillenverweigerer.



Fürs Radeln passt so durchsichtig gut, und leicht getönt ists auch schon. Da gibts nur noch stärker getönt, falls bei dir immer die Sonne scheint 

Orange fürs Skifahren dann? 
Weil Skihelme gibts damit, zB
https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/wintersport/skihelme/uvex-hlmt-300-visor-black-mat/ 
https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/wintersport/skihelme/uvex-hlmt-500-visor-gun-lime-mat/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2018)

JohSch schrieb:


> Fürs Radeln passt so durchsichtig gut, und leicht getönt ists auch schon. Da gibts nur noch stärker getönt, falls bei dir immer die Sonne scheint
> 
> Orange fürs Skifahren dann?
> Weil Skihelme gibts damit, zB
> ...



Ich fahre kein Ski, sollte schon MTB Helm sein sonst schwitzt man sich im Sommer ja zu tode. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja die Visiere der Ski Helme auch einzeln als Ersatzteil und passen rein zufällig auch an die MTB Helme?

Arbeitest Du bei UVEX oder wo kann ich mir die Helme mal in Real Live angucken?
Das wäre das beste.

Jenen habe ich mir schon mal angesehen, hat mir aber nicht wirklich gepasst.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MIgK6h0_fg3gIV2ud3Ch3-gwn9EAQYAyABEgJL3_D_BwE


----------



## scratch_a (19. November 2018)

Skihelme sind fürn Winter zum radeln top! Die Ohren und Kopf bleiben schön warm und sicher und ist viel bequemer als Fahrradhelm mit Unterziehmütze/Stirnband/Buff oder was auch immer man auf den Kopf zieht. Mach ich schon seit Jahren so und obwohl ich die letzten Jahre auch nimmer Ski gefahren bin, überlege ich, ob ich mir nicht einen neuen Helm zulege. So einen mit Visier dran könnte im Winter auch ganz hilfreich sein (sofern es mal schneien sollte  )


----------



## HTWolfi (19. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> sollte schon MTB Helm sein sonst schwitzt man sich im Sommer ja zu tode.


Die Helmempfehlung war ja auch fürn Peter und nicht für dich! 
Oder hast du ihn schon jemals schwitzen sehen? Ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Die Helmempfehlung war ja auch fürn Peter und nicht für dich!
> Oder hast du ihn schon jemals schwitzen sehen? Ich nicht.



Der ist immer trocken wie ein Sandsturm, der schwitzt wahrscheinlich nichtmal in der Sauna.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> So einen mit Visier dran könnte im Winter auch ganz hilfreich sein (sofern es mal schneien sollte  )



Dann aber mit Helmet Wiper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. November 2018)

Sonntags wenns Wetter passt  will ich Eggloffsta runden fohren, falls aner mitwill soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## SuShu (23. November 2018)

Evtl. dabei. Ab wann?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. November 2018)

Jo, wann?


----------



## 0815p (23. November 2018)

1100uhr


----------



## LeFritzz (24. November 2018)

Dabei.
Peter, Johannes: Ich könnte Euch mitnehmen, dann foa ma ned mit drei Auto do naus.


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2018)

Fritzi, dank dir, ich fahr aber selbst. @SuShu  da es ja heute einiges geregnet hat, werden die Treppentrails wohl net so schön sein, aber du kennst dich da ja gut aus, und kannst gerne die Tour guiden, vielleicht gibt es noch etwas , was ich net kenne
Ach ja, ich Parke aufm schotterparke direkt in der kurve, weiss net , ob  der alte/neue schon fertig ist


----------



## SuShu (24. November 2018)

Bei Egloffstein kennst du doch alles. Wir können es aber gerne anders zusammenstellen, als du es gewohnt bist. Was wir auch machen können, ist eine Runde über Hilpolstein-Obertrubach-Leienfels-Bärnfels-Geschwand.


----------



## 0815p (24. November 2018)

Mir egal, aber aweng techno soll schon dabei sein, nicht nur tour


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. November 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> da es ja heute einiges geregnet hat


Hat fast nix geregnet, nur Heute Morgen a bisserl und in der vergangenen Nacht, war heute unterwegs 2,5 Stunden.

Soll auch nix mehr kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. November 2018)

Das ist die Vorschau für Morgen (Egloffstein)






0 Minuten ist Nullkommanix


----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2018)

neue Parke ist schon seit ca. Anfang Nov fertig, aber mehr Einbahnstraßen als in Erlangen! 
In Eckental schaut der Boden ziemlich feucht aus (ca. halbe Strecke Nbg-Eglf), fraglich ob es da im Wald besser ausschaut.
Der Kalk v.a. unterhalb vom Pfarrfelsen scheint aber recht schnell zu trocknen.

@FrankoniaTrails Deine Übersicht heißt aber, dass es von 4°° bis 8°° einiges runterhaut, oder les ich das falsch?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. November 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @FrankoniaTrails Deine Übersicht heißt aber, dass es von 4°° bis 8°° einiges runterhaut, oder les ich das falsch?


Die Minuten sind das entscheidende, da steht 0. Klar das es feucht sein wird, Bodennebel und Dunst sind auch Feuchtigkeit die sich eben auch am Boden bemerkbar macht. Das ist nun mal so in dieser Jahreszeit.
In Egloffstein kann man ja auch bei der Mühle parken (Pension und Cafe Mühle). An Parkmöglichkeiten magelt es dort nicht. 



derwaaal schrieb:


> mehr Einbahnstraßen als in Erlangen!



Naja, das ist nicht schwer zu toppen, Erlangen ist eine einzige Einbahnstrasse.


----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die Minuten sind das entscheidende, da steht 0.


Die Minuten (also die zweite Zeile) sind doch Sonnenschein, oder nicht? Sieht man auch am Symbol vorndran, oder ist das ein Schneeflockensymbol??


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. November 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Die Minuten (also die zweite Zeile) sind doch Sonnenschein, oder nicht? Sieht man auch am Symbol vorndran, oder ist das ein Schneeflockensymbol??



Jetzt wo Du es sagst ... ich dachte immer das steht für die Zeit egal ob Regen oder Sonne weil das Symbol für die Sonnenscheindauer eigentlich das rechte von den beiden ist  

Hat aber trotzdem nicht geregnet:





Glück gehabt 

Am besten funktioniert aber immernoch der Wetterbericht für die Bauern
https://www.agrarheute.com/wetter/deutschland/bayern/egloffstein-91349


----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2018)

Ihr wart ja doch am alten Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. November 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ihr wart ja doch am alten Parkplatz


Am neuen aber auch - zum Schrauben.


----------



## derwaaal (26. November 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Am neuen aber auch - zum Schrauben.


Habt Ihr die Schilder abgeschraubt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. November 2018)

das nenne ich mal steil


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2018)

werde morgen um 1100 uhr pottenstein tour fohren, falls aner mitwill , bescheid sogn


----------



## SuShu (30. November 2018)

Wo wäre denn Treffpunkt? Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich bei den aktuellen Bedingungen so weit rausfahren will.


----------



## bärlein (30. November 2018)

..gäbe Alternativen rund um Nürnberg, schau mal in DAV- Forum...


----------



## 0815p (30. November 2018)

pottensta ortseingang parkpucht, aber bei den wetter muss ich selbst mal sehn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. November 2018)

regnet unermüdlich


----------



## Dampfsti (30. November 2018)

Mach grad bei der Foren Challenge im Fahrtechnik Bereich mit, is ganz lustich...
Falls wer Lust hat kann er ja a weng mitmachen 
Wenn net, wengstens an "Gewinner" für mein Beitrag da lassen... 
Forums Challenge "Can You Ride It?"

Hier noch die Regeln zur Challenge
Forums Challenge "Can You Ride It?"


----------



## SuShu (1. Dezember 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> pottensta ortseingang parkpucht, aber bei den wetter muss ich selbst mal sehn


Ich komme nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (1. Dezember 2018)

passt ,ich fahr mal koplett wo anders


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Dezember 2018)

jermand lust und laune morgen eine schnelle runde rund um aufseß zu drehen?
vormittag oder nachmittag egal ...

morgen soll der einzige tag sein der regenfrei ist diese woche.


----------



## 0815p (14. Dezember 2018)

Martina u ich werden morgen um 11.00 uhr ab matterh.parke die trailtour fohren. 
Falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## SuShu (14. Dezember 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## maddn11 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre auch mit.



SuShu schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Soll ich dich mit raus nehmen?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (15. Dezember 2018)

Wir kommen auch!

C + M


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Dezember 2018)

Mal gucken wo die Reise 2019 von so manchem hier hin führt wenn LiteVille ein E-Bike raus bringt 



> *Im Laufe des Jahres wird es noch mehr Neuheiten geben! *
> Wir können euch nur so viel verraten: Syntace, home of  Liteville, bleibt auch im *E-Bike-Segment* seinem Vorsatz treu: die besten Bikes zu bauen, die es auf dem Markt gibt.



Quelle: https://www.liteville.com/de/264/news/


----------



## maddn11 (21. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mal gucken wo die Reise 2019 von so manchem hier hin führt wenn LiteVille ein E-Bike raus bringt



Gibt es hier so viele, die eine aktuelle Evolutionsstufe von Liteville-Bikes oder ein Gewichtsupgrade nötig haben?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier so viele, die eine aktuelle Evolutionsstufe von Liteville-Bikes oder ein Gewichtsupgrade nötig haben?


Was hat das mit "nötig haben" zutun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (22. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "nötig haben" zutun?


Ist "wollen oder haben müssen" besser?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ist "wollen oder haben müssen" besser?


Es soll auch Leute geben welche die Marke deswegen wechseln. Ob hier welche sind, keine Ahnung. Bleibt dann aber nicht mehr viel übrig. 
Wie stehst Du dazu? 

Aber am besten wäre es wenn man den steileren Anstieg im Wald hoch fahren kann mit gleicher Anstrengung wo man sonst schieben müsste als den etwas flacheren Anstieg auf der (viel befahrenen) Teerstrasse. Und ansonsten ohne E- Gedöhns fahren kann. Dazu muss so eine Kaffemühle aber deutlich leichter sein als der aktuelle Mainstream.

Bin gespannt was LV auf die Beine stellt, 25kg Kaffemühle hatte ich schon mal, will ich nie wieder haben.


----------



## maddn11 (22. Dezember 2018)

Nun, ich brauche keine Kaffeemühle. Bin Teetrinker.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Bin Teetrinker.


Tee trinkt man nicht, man schlürft ihn ausser Du bist Brite


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Tee trinkt man nicht, man schlürft ihn ausser Du bist Brite


...тоже или ты русскии...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2018)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...тоже или ты русскии...


Franke! 
Wir trinken auch Tee, allerdings aus Hopfenblüten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (22. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Franke!
> Wir trinken auch Tee, allerdings aus Hopfenblüten.


Trinken oder schlürfen, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Trinken oder schlürfen, das ist hier die Frage...


Gurgl auf und nei laufen lassen


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Dezember 2018)

So Jungs und Mädels.. ich wünsche euch schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Ich hoff mal dass nächstes Jahr ein bisl Kondi bei mir vorhanden ist, dann kann ich mal wieder mitfahren, .. Training läuft...


----------



## 0815p (23. Dezember 2018)

Wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2018)

Heute ne kleine Spielrunde durch den Regen und Matsch...
Zum Schluss schnell eine "cleaning the Bike" Einlage


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Heute ne kleine Spielrunde durch den Regen und Matsch...
> Zum Schluss schnell eine "cleaning the Bike" Einlage


 Da freut sich das Bosch Tretlager


----------



## Lusio (24. Dezember 2018)

@Dampfsti Dao moust afpasn dast kan kurzn im Bosch kreigst sunst wirds deier


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2018)

Der is scho mehra im Wasser und dreeg rumgfoan... 
Muss er durch

Wos Hot des mitn Tretlager zum doa?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wos Hot des mitn Tretlager zum doa?



Läuft das Wasser rein und spühlt Dreck rein weil nicht abgedichtet. Rostet das Kugellager.
Mehr dazu findest Du hier:
https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/i...-sollte-es-eigentlich-nicht-aussehen-o.40234/


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Läuft das Wasser rein und spühlt Dreck rein weil nicht abgedichtet. Rostet das Kugellager.
> Mehr dazu findest Du hier:
> https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/i...-sollte-es-eigentlich-nicht-aussehen-o.40234/



Ohne das da drüben gelesen zu haben, dürfte sich bei meinen Boschlastenesel nichts mehr drehen, wenn das alles so schlecht wäre.
Habe auch schon Bachdurchfahrten, unendlichen Wasserschneematsch und Schlamm rund um den Motor gehabt.
Ich glaub eher, die Klientel da drüben putzt ihre Räder eher kaputt. Mit irgendnwelchen wasserverdünnenden Mittelchen und neumodernen Hausdapf und Druckstrahlern.
Aber ist nur eine Theorie, weil ich meins noch nieee gewaschen hab und nach, glaube jetzt 3 Jahren, immernoch wie am ersten Tag geht 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohne das da drüben gelesen zu haben, dürfte sich bei meinen Boschlastenesel nichts mehr drehen, wenn das alles so schlecht wäre.
> Habe auch schon Bachdurchfahrten, unendlichen Wasserschneematsch und Schlamm rund um den Motor gehabt.
> Ich glaub eher, die Klientel da drüben putzt ihre Räder eher kaputt. Mit irgendnwelchen wasserverdünnenden Mittelchen und neumodernen Hausdapf und Druckstrahlern.
> Aber ist nur eine Theorie, weil ich meins noch nieee gewaschen hab und nach, glaube jetzt 3 Jahren, immernoch wie am ersten Tag geht
> ...


Hast Du einen Lagerschutzring verbaut und ordentlich gefettet?
Umsonst gibt es das nicht 
https://www.elektrofahrrad24.de/bosch-e-bike-service-kit-active-und-performance

Ihr habt eure Bikes ja schon länger, die 2015er CX Motoren hatten noch keinen serienmäßig.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal hier noch lesen, ist auch ein "Bosch Statement" dabei:
https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/reparatur-lagertausch-bosch-performance-cx.2010/#post-33533

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Läuft das Wasser rein und spühlt Dreck rein weil nicht abgedichtet. Rostet das Kugellager.
> Mehr dazu findest Du hier:
> https://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/i...-sollte-es-eigentlich-nicht-aussehen-o.40234/



Na da sind ja ein paar absolute Koryphäen in diesem Forum unterwegs 

Hab meins etz auch schon 3 Jahre mit ca. 3500km, minimum die Hälfte davon im Sauwetter...
Hört sich seit dem ersten Tag an wie ne Kaffeemühle

Wenn die Lager hinüber sind, kommen halt neue rein!
Da bin ich ziemlich schmerzfrei
Werd des Osterei zu gegebener Zeit scho mal aufmachen.

Am aller schädlichsten für die Lager ist immernoch der Hochdruckreiniger. 
Wasche meine Bikes sehr selten, ausser ich bin durchs Salz gefahren, dann kommt warmes Wasser aus dem Gartenschlauch oder eben ne Bachdurchfahrt zum Einsatz.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Lagerschutzring verbaut und ordentlich gefettet?
> Umsonst gibt es das nicht
> https://www.elektrofahrrad24.de/bosch-e-bike-service-kit-active-und-performance
> 
> ...



Nö, hab genichts gefettet oder lagerschutzgeringt...das einzige wo jemals geschraubt hab, war ein breiterer selbsgebastelter Spacer. Damit breitere Reifen net an der Kette angehen...waren ja serienmäßig nur 4.0er Kinderreifen drauf 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na da sind ja ein paar absolute Koryphäen in diesem Forum unterwegs


man nennt es nicht umsonst Schlumpfforum


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (27. Dezember 2018)

so stell ich mir Weinachten auch immer vor 
viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> so stell ich mir Weinachten auch immer vor
> viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Dezember 2018)

Süchtlinge  aber ihr habt recht.. viel Spaß


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2018)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Süchtlinge  aber ihr habt recht.. viel Spaß


Stimmt scho, ist jetzt des dritte mal , wo ich am lago war, aber immer wieder ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Dezember 2018)

Auf den Hund gekommen?


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Auf den Hund gekommen?


Logisch, ist 4 monate alt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Dezember 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> Logisch, ist 4 monate alt


Schwarzer Labrador?


----------



## 0815p (27. Dezember 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Schwarzer Labrador?


ja, war aber leider nicht unserer, gehörte einer jungen Italienerin , die uns ein stücke begleitet hat, hätte ich sofort mit heim genommen( den Hund )


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Dezember 2018)

peter metz schrieb:


> ja, war aber leider nicht unserer, gehörte einer jungen Italienerin , die uns ein stücke begleitet hat, hätte ich sofort mit heim genommen( den Hund )



Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 

Das ist unserer bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung


----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2018)

Heute Traumtag am Lago, mal wieder einen alten klassiger gemacht,






( oberes Band diesmal nicht getraut)

der rest nach unten ging aber super zum fohrn



























so des wars, morgen gehts wieder heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lusio (30. Dezember 2018)

Der Peter war am Rochetta


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Dezember 2018)

falls Ihr mal wieder ein Spitzkehrenproblem habt hier vielleicht eine Lösung für euch 


Guten Rutsch an alle aus dem Faden hier.


----------



## 0815p (2. Januar 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt 2019 in der Fränischn mitn Thomas


----------



## Axalp (3. Januar 2019)

Das würde doch auch passen: 


peter metz schrieb:


> Heute Traumtag (in der Fränkischen), mal wieder einen alten klassiger gemacht,


Frohes Neues noch!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Januar 2019)




----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2019)

Heute mal einen neuen Reifen getestet, ( Wolfi war schuld) aufm 27.5" vorder Laufrad.
Bedingungen waren genau richtig dafür, Schneematsch, Nass, Matschig, und was soll ich sagen,er* Taugt 
*


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Heute mal einen neuen Reifen getestet,


Welchen?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Januar 2019)

Whose woods these are I think I know.   
His house is in the village though;   
He will not see me stopping here   
To watch his woods fill up with snow.   

My little horse must think it queer   
To stop without a farmhouse near   
Between the woods and frozen lake   
The darkest evening of the year.   

He gives his harness bells a shake   
To ask if there is some mistake.   
The only other sound’s the sweep   
Of easy wind and downy flake.   

The woods are lovely, dark and deep,   
But I have promises to keep,   
And miles to go before I sleep,   
And miles to go before I sleep.

(Robert Frost, Stopping by woods on a snowy evening.)
Thank you for reminding the poem, my Tiger @selenge.


----------



## 0815p (12. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Welchen?


Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution ADDIX Ultra Soft Super Gravity 27,5" Faltreifen


----------



## MtB55 (12. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution ADDIX Ultra Soft Super Gravity 27,5" Faltreifen


Die Mary in Soft ist schon ein Gripmonster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (12. Januar 2019)

und wie lang hält der?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution ADDIX Ultra Soft Super Gravity 27,5" Faltreifen


Den Baron 2.5 wird er wohl auf Dauer net ersetzen können? :X
WTB Convict ist mein aktueller Liebling, ist aber auf nassem Kalkstein nicht die Referenz. Ansonsten hält er aber endlos gut.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Januar 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> und wie lang hält der?


mei 26x2.35 addix soft hat ned lang gehalten, hat 4 seitenstollen verloren aber blos auf der rechten seite 

den peter seinen gibts blos in 2.35" und is schwer mit 1100g ... der 2.6" marry soll gut sein liest man überall.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> und wie lang hält der?


Bissa goa is.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> mei 26x2.35 addix soft hat ned lang gehalten, hat 4 seitenstollen verloren aber blos auf der rechten seite
> 
> den peter seinen gibts blos in 2.35" und is schwer mit 1100g ... der 2.6" marry soll gut sein liest man überall.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 814471


Bei verlorenen Seitenstollen kriegst idR einen Neuen gratis von Schwalbe.
Hatte ich im Sommer erst mit einem Hans Dampf.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bei verlorenen Seitenstollen kriegst idR einen Neuen gratis von Schwalbe.
> Hatte ich im Sommer erst mit einem Hans Dampf.



Danke, hat sich für mich aber erledigt. Ist direkt in die Tonne gewandert. 
Habe jetzt wieder nen Maxxis Shorty


----------



## HTWolfi (13. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> mei 26x2.35 addix soft hat ned lang gehalten, hat 4 seitenstollen verloren aber blos auf der rechten seite
> 
> den peter seinen gibts blos in 2.35" und is schwer mit 1100g ... der 2.6" marry soll gut sein liest man überall.


Hab die Downhill-Version (27,5 x 2,35"), also den Drahtreifen in Ultra Soft.
Ich kauf mir doch keinen E-Bike Reifen.  Keine Ahnung, was der Peter biketechnisch so plant für dieses Jahr. 






Fahr die Mary jetzt zwei Monate. Zuvor war Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt Apex (27,5") drauf, also auch die schwere DH-Version und davor Der Baron 2.5.

Von der Gummimischung bisher nicht schlechter wie die Contis. Naßgrip gut, kein übermäßiges Verhärtet bei Kälte und auch der Verschleiß sieht normal aus, für so einen weichen Reifen. Die Karkasse ist sehr stabil, denke die SG würde mir auch locker reichen.

Hab mir gedacht, ich geb Schwalbe mal wieder eine Chance. Mit den meisten Reifendiskussionen hier im Forum, komm ich nicht wirklich weiter. Außerdem war die Mary vom Preis auch noch 1/4 günstiger wie Der Kaiser.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Januar 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir doch keinen E-Bike Reifen.  Keine Ahnung, was der Peter biketechnisch so plant für dieses Jahr.


LV E-301 Mk15 



HTWolfi schrieb:


> Zuvor war Der Kaiser 2.4 Projekt Apex (27,5") drauf, also auch die schwere DH-Version



Laut deinem Link ist der aber ja eh ein Reifen fürs trockne, also nix Winter daher fällt der Reifen als Vergleich eher raus. 

Die Marys gibts beim Stadler in Fürth deutlich unter 40,- €, Nbg. hat nicht alle im Laden.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Januar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> LV E-301 Mk15


Der alt-verehrte Gymnasialprofessor Höhl am Clavius-Gymnasium in Bamberg pflegte bei solchen Gelegenheiten mit sonorer Bass-Stimme zu dröhnen: "Dich soll der Schnee anzünden!"
Ersatzweise ist auch der "Blitz beim Sch....." gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2019)

Fahr im Moment auch mal wieder Schwalbe. .

MM 2.6 soft vorn und speedgrip hinten...
Bis jetzt anständig... In 27.5

Die Mary als 2.35er SuperG in SuperSoft war mir zu schmal, hat ausgschaut wie a Rennradreifen

Für die ganz extremen Sachen werd ich mal ne Mary 2.35er SG in ss und 29" probieren. 
Oder halt den bewährten Maxxis minion Dhf in MaxxGripp


Mal was anderes, hat von euch einer nen Megaforce2 in 50mm übrig... 
Der 60er is ne Spur zu lang am neuen Radl...


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Fahr im Moment auch mal wieder Schwalbe. .
> 
> MM 2.6 soft vorn und speedgrip hinten...
> Bis jetzt anständig... In 27.5
> ...


Wo hast die die MM 2.6 in der Speedgrip Version her ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Januar 2019)

Ja, die 2,35 sind in Addix so 3-5mm schmaler geworden als vorher mit Trail-/Vertstar.
Und seids konvertiert, ja? Etz habts dann wenigstens alle a neue Ausred wenns net laft...


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Wo hast die die MM 2.6 in der Speedgrip Version her ?



Bei Bike Components bestellt..


----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bei Bike Components bestellt..


Aber nur als 2.8 oder ?


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2019)

Keine Ahnung wies jetzt ausschaut, aber im Herbst gab's nen auch als 2.6... 
2.8 passt net in Hinterbau sonst hätt ich den nei gmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (14. Januar 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wies jetzt ausschaut, aber im Herbst gab's nen auch als 2.6...
> 2.8 passt net in Hinterbau sonst hätt ich den nei gmacht


Laut der Schwalbe-Homepage gibt es keinen Speedgrip als 2.6 ?? Ich würde gerne einen nehmen, ich will keine 2.8.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2019)

Hm bei BC gibt's nen wirklich nur noch als 2.8er

A mend hat den Schwalbe widda aus Programm gnumma

Hier gibt's noch 2.6er
https://www.cycle-basar.de/Komponen...MIqujT4Jft3wIVRYmyCh1LbQx8EAQYBSABEgJlnPD_BwE


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Januar 2019)

Speedgrip gibts beim Mary gar nimmer. bloss noch soft und ultra soft egal ob 2.35", 2.6" oder 2.8"

Muss man gucken wer Restbestände hat.


 



Den Hans Dampf gibts als Speedgrip sowohl in 2.8" als auch in 2.6"



 



Ansonsten hier den aktuellen 2019er Katalog downloaden
https://www.schwalbe.com/de/katalogeflyer.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Januar 2019)

was sagt ihr dazu? 






Bisher nur ne Wunsch Vision der Stromknechtfraktion ... hoffentlich bleibt es das auch


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2019)

Fotomontage?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Januar 2019)

Motor is ja offensichtlich keiner drin...


----------



## MtB55 (17. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Motor is ja offensichtlich keiner drin...


Doch, der ist hinter dem häßlichen Pizzateller hinten versteckt.... SRAM hatte das schon geahnt und inovativ vorgearbeitet.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Januar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Motor is ja offensichtlich keiner drin...


http://fazua.com wurde simuliert.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Januar 2019)

A Radnabenmotor wär ja wohl der allergrößte Scheißdreck den ma sich in a MTB nei baua kann...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Januar 2019)

Am besten man baut gar keinen rein. Mit dem Elektrogeraffel hat man früher oder später nur Probleme. Langlebig also Nachhaltig ist des E- Zeuch auch ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Januar 2019)

Thomas  u ich hatten gestern mal ne neue Linie am Blockmeer getestet


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Januar 2019)

Vor lauter Wurzeln komm ich kaum mit wo das jetzt eigentlich lang geht  
Schaut aber am Anfang auch relativ stark verwurzelt rüber, sodass man schon bisl Schwierigkeiten hat geschmeidig zu bleiben.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Januar 2019)

Do sichd ma amol wida wu da Baddl an Mosd hold.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Januar 2019)

da filmer schnauft mehr als der beda


----------



## 0815p (24. Januar 2019)

will morgen ab pottensta a kurze runden richt klumpental fohrn, so ca ab 1400 uhr parkpl kläranlage
falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2019)

Morgen und Übermorgen wirds schee, ab Donnerstag dann zwar wärmer aber dafür Pisswetter. Fährt wer Morgen, Übermorgen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Februar 2019)

Scheiss gefrorener Schnee


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2019)

Fränkische is a einzige Bobbahn da werd selbst schieben zu einer Herausforderung


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2019)

Schau mal @RolandMC wir könnten aufstocken auf 52 Zähne 




Gewicht: 325g
Übersetzungsbandbreite: 578%
https://www.actionsports.de/kcnc-cassette-mtb-12-fach-27897

Werde ich mir mal eine bestellen im April 

Ist leichter als die XG-1295 mit 360g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2019)

On Tour gwesen 



 

 



Nach dem Schnee und dem Eis kommt der Siff


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2019)

aha, nur in der sonne alles vom weissen dreck weg, oder auch schon im schatten schneefrei (denk ich eher nicht)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2019)

So gut wie alles weg bis Muggendorf / Behringersmühle. Ab dort Richtung Waischenfeld noch einiges an Schnee. Riesenburg vereist.

Morgen mehr, fahr nach Pottenstein ...


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2019)

ich werd morgen um 1100 uhr ab R-B die trailtour fohrn, fall jemand mitwill,,soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## maddn11 (15. Februar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen um 1100 uhr ab R-B die trailtour fohrn, fall jemand mitwill,,soll er bescheid sagn


Ich tät schon gerne mit dir fahren wollen, hätte aber nur am Sonntag Zeit...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Februar 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> nur am Sonntag Zeit...



ebenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2019)

Rabeneck bis Pottenstein alles so gut wie schneefrei. Vereinzelt noch weisse und gefrorene Flecken.



 

 

Und faule Kinder.


----------



## SuShu (15. Februar 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich werd morgen um 1100 uhr ab R-B die trailtour fohrn, fall jemand mitwill,,soll er bescheid sagn


Habe fest vor, zu kommen.


maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich tät schon gerne mit dir fahren wollen, hätte aber nur am Sonntag Zeit...


Sonntag könnte bei mir auch gehen.


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (15. Februar 2019)

ich komm auch mit  is das die Parke am Ebser Mare?


----------



## 0815p (15. Februar 2019)

ja super, ebser mare passt


----------



## SuShu (16. Februar 2019)

Bei mir wird es leider nichts. Bin gerade umgekehrt, da das Auto komische Fahrgeräusche von sich gibt. Habe keine Lust zu testen, ob das etwas sicherheitsrelevantes ist.


----------



## maddn11 (16. Februar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> ebenfalls...



Wir können uns ja zusammentun. Bin flexibel, wo wir fahren. Ebermannstadt, Egloffstein, STB, Altmühltal...
Hauptsache was technisches 

Bin aber morgen vermutlich nicht so ganz früh dran und auch nicht soooo fit, bin heute abend auf einer Geburtstagsfeier .


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Februar 2019)

Ging jetzt überhaupt was? Bei uns war noch viel Schnee & Eis heut nachmittag


----------



## maddn11 (17. Februar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ging jetzt überhaupt was? Bei uns war noch viel Schnee & Eis heut nachmittag


Ich war Sa am Glazenstein, nordseitig lag schon noch ordentlich Schnee, südseitig trocken. Eigentlich schön zu fahren.
Wenn’s keinen anderen Vorschläge gibt, werde ich um 12 am Steinbrüchlein fahren, wenn wer mit will, Bescheid sagen...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2019)

Da bei mir am Rande des Fichtels alles noch mit matschigem Schnee oder blitzblankem Eis bedeckt ist, hab ich mich mit ner Spielrunde im Hof begnügt


----------



## ChrisFr1 (20. Februar 2019)

Uschi (bärlein)und ich würden gerne am Freitag in der Fränkischen fahren. 
Hat einer von den Ortskundigen Zeit, uns eine schöne Runde zu zeigen (S2+/S3, gerne auch bisschen gestolper). 
Wir könnten ab ca. 09:30 in Nbg. los fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (21. Februar 2019)

ChrisFr1 schrieb:


> Uschi (bärlein)und ich würden gerne am Freitag in der Fränkischen fahren.
> Hat einer von den Ortskundigen Zeit, uns eine schöne Runde zu zeigen (S2+/S3, gerne auch bisschen gestolper).
> Wir könnten ab ca. 09:30 in Nbg. los fahren.



Meng dad I schon wolln dädn, oba Zeit hob I ned.
Muss leider Arbeiten.
Sonntag könnte ich anbieten.


----------



## SuShu (22. Februar 2019)

Hätte Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit für Fränkische oder Hersbrucker. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. Februar 2019)

Wäre dabei. Lieber morgen und fränkische.


----------



## SuShu (22. Februar 2019)

Wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Februar 2019)

Mol widda weng für die Foren Tschällensch rumgschbilld


----------



## ChrisFr1 (22. Februar 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen?


Ich kenne mich nicht aus, machst du einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Februar 2019)

Traum Wetter 




 

Wanderwege kaputt


----------



## Cubie (24. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Traum Wetter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 830589
> 
> ...


Müssen wohl viel Mountainbiker gewesen sein....vielleicht sogar mit Plus-Bereifung....

Was anderes kann doch die Waldwege nicht beschädigen, die ganz Harvester und Trecker schweben doch engelsgleich über die Waldwege
oder täusche ich mich da am Ende doch

Bei uns schauts leider teilweise genauso traurig aus


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2019)

Am Ende wird das dann die 999ste Schotterpiste damit der besoffene Bierwegwanderer der sich verlaufen hat nicht über eine Wurzel stolpert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. Februar 2019)

Kommentar zum ersten Bild: "Dou kenndst di Wend naff."


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wanderwege kaputt


Wo wurde das Gruselbild aufgenommen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wo wurde das Gruselbild aufgenommen?


Nähe Schloss Unteraufseß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kommentar zum ersten Bild: "Dou kenndst di Wend naff."


Bloss bis der Kuckuck seine Eier gelegt hat, dann is a zeitlang gschberrd.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dou kenndst di Wend naff


Und welche von den Kletternden wäre die Wendy?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und welche von den Kletternden wäre die Wendy?


Warum willst des so genau wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und welche von den Kletternden wäre die Wendy?


War des net die mit den Pferden?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)

Genau


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2019)

Nützliches 80er Jahre Wissen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Nützliches 80er Jahre Wissen.


Mädchenwissen, das würde mir als Mann zu Denken geben


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Mädchenwissen, das würde mir als Mann zu Denken geben





FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Genau


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2019)




----------



## LeFritzz (28. Februar 2019)

"Wanda..Wendy...wann dann..."(fish named Wanda)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2019)

Stark, mit nem 0815 HT


----------



## xTr3Me (4. März 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Stark, mit nem 0815 HT


Das war schon gut..


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2019)

War jmd am WE in der Fränkischen unterwegs?
Wie waren die Verhältnisse? nicht zu wicky-wicky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. März 2019)

Ja ich (wir) waren sonntags unterwegs, aber kannst dir ja selbst denken wie es war, Samstag hat es fast den ganzen Tag gepisst und Sonntags Abend auch wieder, das da die Wege nicht super sen können is ja wohl klar


----------



## derwaaal (20. März 2019)

Ist klar, nur ob es halt halbwegs fahrbar wär, das war die Frage.
Aber dann scheint es ja zu gehen (gegangen zu sein), zumindest bei hohem Fahrkönnen.


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2019)

@Milan0 @RolandMC alles gute


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2019)

@RolandMC und @rebirth von mir auch alles Gute und Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## rebirth (22. März 2019)

danke


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. März 2019)

An alle die Geburtstag hatten alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## derwaaal (24. März 2019)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich und immer ne Handbreit Luft unter den Stollen.


----------



## 0815p (26. März 2019)




----------



## maddn11 (26. März 2019)

Na das ist doch der Radweg des Erzherzogs! 

Weiterhin gute Fahrt und Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (26. März 2019)

Wieder mal Mall


maddn11 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch der Radweg des Erzherzogs!
> 
> Weiterhin gute Fahrt und Wetter


Genau


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2019)

dacht schon, der Gardasee sieht aber weitläufig aus


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. März 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Wieder mal Mall
> 
> Genau



 Ballermann schaut gut aus....


----------



## 0815p (27. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Ballermann schaut gut aus....


Würde dir gefallen


----------



## 0815p (27. März 2019)




----------



## LeFritzz (27. März 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> dacht schon, der Gardasee sieht aber weitläufig aus


Hollamöffl, gscheada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (27. März 2019)

Ganz schön felsig da. Und das Wetter ist fast so schön wie bei uns


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. März 2019)

kurze hosn, ich werd neidisch 
der beda hat aber auch immer den richtigen riecher, immer wenn bei uns kackwetter ist isser wo anders.


----------



## 0815p (30. März 2019)




----------



## 0815p (31. März 2019)

Soo,noch paar Fotos von der schönsten Tour ( für mich  )



Liteville gegen Canyon























































Tapfer ham sie sich gschlagen die Newmallorquiner, alles mitgemacht ( ausser einen Tag ) und fast net gejammert


----------



## Muchmore (31. März 2019)

War mega schön. Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an unseren Guide  Und krass  zu sehen, was geht, wenn moas koa


----------



## microbat (31. März 2019)

@Muchmore 
Ist dein Profilbild an der Socca aufgenommen?


----------



## Muchmore (1. April 2019)

@topolino
Ja. Sehr schönes Flüsschen. Aber ein bisschen kalt. War nur einmal für 10 Sekunden ganz drin


----------



## derwaaal (1. April 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Aber ganz schön steil da (das Bild vor Deiner Lieblingstour)


----------



## microbat (1. April 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> @topolino
> Ja. Sehr schönes Flüsschen. Aber ein bisschen kalt. War nur einmal für 10 Sekunden ganz drin



...ich habe da immer ein Kajak dabei und trage ´nen Trockenanzug...


----------



## 0815p (1. April 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Aber ganz schön steil da (das Bild vor Deiner Lieblingstour)


Schaut nur so aus, naa schmarrn, ist schon ne Gewalt tour , Teils abzuklettern, vieles im steilen technischen Gelände, aber aufm Schluss hin wirds dann leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (1. April 2019)

Habe zuerst gelesen:
…aber aufm Schiss hin wirds dann leichter.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Schaut nur so aus, naa schmarrn, ist schon ne Gewalt tour , Teils abzuklettern, vieles im steilen technischen Gelände, aber aufm Schluss hin wirds dann leichter


Der Respekt gehört ja eigentlich deiner Frau, dass die des alles so mit macht.


----------



## 0815p (2. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der Respekt gehört ja eigentlich deiner Frau, dass die des alles so mit macht.


Geb ich dir zu 100% recht, und des gute ist, es macht ihr auch noch Spaß


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2019)

topolino schrieb:


> ...ich habe da immer ein Kajak dabei und trage ´nen Trockenanzug...


Trockenanzug? mit Luftflasche?


----------



## microbat (2. April 2019)

ohne Luftflasche - ist ja kein U-Boot...


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2019)

aber wie kriegst Du dann die Luft in den Trockenanzug?


----------



## microbat (2. April 2019)

was soll ich mit der Luft im Trocki?
(ich mach‘ die extra raus...)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. April 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> aber wie kriegst Du dann die Luft in den Trockenanzug?





topolino schrieb:


> was soll ich mit der Luft im Trocki?
> (ich mach‘ die extra raus...)


er will ja nicht wie ein Michelinmännchen aussehen


----------



## LeFritzz (3. April 2019)

Ein Trockentauchanzug muss mit Luft aufgepumpt werden, weil er sonst vom Wasserdruck so dicht an den Körper gedrückt würde, dass man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. April 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ein Trockentauchanzug muss mit Luft aufgepumpt werden


Er taucht ja nicht. Er fährt Kajak. Das ist ein ganz anderer Trockenanzug.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz anderer Trockenanzug


Ich dachte immer, Kajak wird in einem Wetsuit gefahren. So hab' ich's mindestens erlebt ... OK, nicht auf der Wiesent, da reicht ein Bikini .


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2019)

Zu meiner Zeit hieß des neopren und paddeljacke. Hat sogar für die erstbefahrung vom bitterbach gelangt


----------



## microbat (5. April 2019)

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht so ins Detail gehen und hier den schönen Thread mit paddelkram entern…
…jedoch bei diesem allgemeinen Interesse:
- ich habe derzeit keine Bikini Figur 
- Neopren ist kalt, feucht und stinkt, das Gummi wird enger und natürlich der eigene Körper weiter 
- Trockenanzug ist fast trocken und man kann kuschelige Sachen drunter tragen
- In einen Trocki mit zuviel Luft darin kann man nicht aktiv schwimmen und man Treibt wie ein Korken aufm Wasser. Richtig blöd wird es, wenn die meiste Luft in die Beine steigt und der Oberkörper (auch mit Schwimmweste) absackt. Das kann dann atemberaubend sein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. April 2019)

Fährt wer von euch einen Hans Dampf Addix Speedgrip am Hinterrad, eiert der bei euch auch so?


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2019)

Fohr heute um 15.15 uhr ab r.bühl die trail Tour, falls jemand mit will, Bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2019)

@peter metz, @HTWolfi wie sieht euer Mary aus?

Zweite Chance, zweites mal versagt ... ez mag ich nimmer.


----------



## HTWolfi (15. April 2019)

Meine Mary hat so etwas nicht, könnte auch daran liegen, dass es die massive DH Version ist.

Ich vermute, bei Reifen gibt es relativ große Serienstreuung. Hab z. B. einen Conti X-King in 26", der hat auch schon einige Stollen verloren. Beim gleichen Reifen in 29", hatte ich damit nie Probleme.

Auch wenn es nicht schön ist – in beiderlei Hinsicht – auf meinem fahrtechnischen Niveau fallen ein Paar ausgerissenen Stollen nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## 0815p (15. April 2019)

hab meinen jetzt mal eine Zeit lang getestet.
- Im Winter bei Schnee und Eis ( Gut )
- Bei Nässe und Matsch  ( i.o )
- Auf Trockenen Fels in Malle ( Super Halt )
- Auf staubtrockenen Waldboden mit trockenen Laub  ( schwächelt aweng )
- Haltbarkeit bis jetzt gut, keine stollen abrisse o.ä
Egal, der 2.5 Baron in 26" ist doch um einiges Besser


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Schaut nur so aus, naa schmarrn, ist schon ne Gewalt tour , Teils abzuklettern, vieles im steilen technischen Gelände, aber aufm Schluss hin wirds dann leichter



Scheene Bilder

Wär bestimmt a wos für mich

Oder manst ich als Anfänger hob do kan rechdn Spaß?


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Egal, der 2.5 Baron in 26" ist doch um einiges Besser



Es gibt halt leider kan reifn der besser is wie der 2.5er Baron...
Leider gibts den halt nur in 26"

Hab im moment ne mary in 2.6 und Addix soft mit normaler karkasse drauf. .
Nur noch net zum testen gekommen

Zum Anfängertrails fahrn werd ich evtl. Mit 29er VR nen Minion Maxxgrip DH draufmachen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. April 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meine Mary hat so etwas nicht, könnte auch daran liegen, dass es die massive DH Version ist.



Hatte Heute auf die ersten 7km 5 Platten ... Soviel hatte ich das ganze letzte Jahr nicht.


----------



## maddn11 (15. April 2019)

Mich hast zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich fahre die leichte Magic Mary auf dem 27,5 und 29er in 2,35 und Rumpel auch ganz schön über Felsen. Habe aber in über einem Jahr nicht einen Platten gehabt. Ich fahre auch mit sehr wenig Luft tubeless (mit Procore...), was Stollenausbrüche eigentlich noch begünstigen müsste (oder isses anders rum???).
Zum Gardasee nehme ich Ostern aber den SG supersoft mit.
Vielleicht hast einfach Pech gehabt...


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2019)

ich fahr seit mehreren jahren die softe marry, hatte nie probleme. Stollen abrisse zeigte nur die erste version. spätestens seit addix ist damit endgültig schluss.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2019)

Hatte mit der Mary Trailstar anfangs Probleme mit Stollenabrissen. Hab sie reklamiert und einen neuen aus neuerer, optimierter Produktion bekommen. Damit gab es keine Probleme mehr, alles top. Der Reifen liegt noch daheim und hat noch Profil, wurde aber durch einen WTB Convict ersetzt. Für mich der beste Ganzjahresreifen, weil er auch bei der aktuellen Trockenheit auf schnellen Trails nicht wegknickt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Mich hast zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich fahre die leichte Magic Mary auf dem 27,5 und 29er in 2,35 und Rumpel auch ganz schön über Felsen. Habe aber in über einem Jahr nicht einen Platten gehabt. Ich fahre auch mit sehr wenig Luft tubeless (mit Procore...), was Stollenausbrüche eigentlich noch begünstigen müsste (oder isses anders rum???).
> Zum Gardasee nehme ich Ostern aber den SG supersoft mit.
> Vielleicht hast einfach Pech gehabt...



Was ist bei Dir niedriger Luftdruck? Meinen ersten MM fuhr ich mit Milch (DocBlue) und 1,4bar am VR. Hat die meiste Milch rausgeschwitzt. Der verlor schon nach wenigen Ausfahrten Seitenstollen komplett.
Schwalbe gibt vor einen Luftdruck von mind. 1,6bar zu fahren beim 26x2.35". Habe also auf Reifen Nr. 2 um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein nun 1,75bar rein und diesmal wieder mit Schlauch. 
Nach ca. 10 mal fahren sieht er aus wie aufm Bild.

Zweimal Pech mit gleichen Reifen von unterschiedlichen Bezugsquellen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2019)

rebirth schrieb:


> spätestens seit addix ist damit endgültig schluss.



Addix Soft


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Addix Soft
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 850747


Ganz kloarer Fall, die Felch is viel zu schmal

Odda du fährsd zu hadd? 


Wenn die 2.35er Mary na net su a Flexscheim wär, hädd ich den Addix Ultrasoft net widda zurückgschickt. 

2.6 Ultrasoft Supergravity des wärs...


----------



## maddn11 (16. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Was ist bei Dir niedriger Luftdruck? Meinen ersten MM fuhr ich mit Milch (DocBlue) und 1,4bar am VR. Hat die meiste Milch rausgeschwitzt.



Habe manchmal unter 1,2bar aber im Procore 6bar. Milch schwitzt bei den reingefahrenen Löchern manchmal etwas raus, ich muss aber erst so nach 5-6 Monaten nachfüllen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ganz kloarer Fall, die Felch is viel zu schmal


A alds Gschmarri


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. April 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Milch schwitzt bei den reingefahrenen Löchern manchmal etwas raus, ...


bei mir war beim ersten reifen die komplette seite ringsrum feucht. hab 60ml rein und zwei tage später war er platt, dann hab ich nochmal 100ml rein dann war er so 3 Wochen dicht und dann war schon wieder nix mehr drinnen, dann hatte ich die schnauze voll und hab nen schlauch rein und dort das docblue rein. dann war a ruh, allerdings war beim demontieren dann der Schlauch innen im Mantel festgebappt  

Der Maxxis Shorty auf der selben Felge ist mit DocBlue absolut dicht, da habe ich auch nur alle 3-4 Monate was nachgefüllt.


----------



## derwaaal (18. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> bei mir war beim ersten reifen die komplette seite ringsrum feucht. hab 60ml rein und zwei tage später war er platt, dann hab ich nochmal 100ml rein dann war er so 3 Wochen dicht und dann war schon wieder nix mehr drinnen, dann hatte ich die schnauze voll und hab nen schlauch rein und dort das docblue rein. dann war a ruh, allerdings war beim demontieren dann der Schlauch innen im Mantel festgebappt
> 
> Der Maxxis Shorty auf der selben Felge ist mit DocBlue absolut dicht, da habe ich auch nur alle 3-4 Monate was nachgefüllt.


DocBlue in den Schlauch, was bringt das?


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. April 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> DocBlue in den Schlauch, was bringt das?



im Zweifelsfall dichtet es einen Durchstich ab, bei einem Snakebite hilft es aber auch nicht mehr!
hab das am Stadtrad so, da funzt es gut!


----------



## 0815p (18. April 2019)

Larsi, kommst zum lago ???


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Larsi, kommst zum lago ???


 
Bin 6 Wochen ausser Gefecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (18. April 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Bin 6 Wochen ausser Gefecht


Was hast denn wieder angestellt
Antwort pn


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2019)




----------



## 0815p (19. April 2019)

Es war mal wieder ein alter Klassiker am Lago, hatten hoch getragen weil wir sonst zu dieser Jahreszeit im zufahrtsweg immer Schnee hatten, aber dieses Jahr war er schneefrei , diese Nachricht habe ich leider zu spät gelesen .
War wie immer ein Traum


----------



## maddn11 (19. April 2019)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## HTWolfi (19. April 2019)

Holztreppen und Geländer, ist das neu? Oder liegt es daran, dass ich da schon ewig nicht mehr war?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. April 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> DocBlue in den Schlauch, was bringt das?


Schlauch flicken ersparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. April 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Holztreppen und Geländer, ist das neu? Oder liegt es daran, dass ich da schon ewig nicht mehr war?


Ist a neues wegerl, wenn mer die steilabfahrt oder die Bastion Abfahrt net fahren will (kann, soll O. Ä)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2019)

Malle, Lago ... weisst Du eigentl. noch wie es Zuhause aussieht?


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2019)

Heute zwei kleine Touren gemacht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. April 2019)

Ui, des letzte Bild is Geil, was isn des, alter Bunker?


----------



## maddn11 (21. April 2019)

Wir waren auch am alten Klassiker, leider einen Tag später wie ihr...
Danke für die Tips, wir sind dann wohl doch woanders runter gekommen. War trotzdem geil!


----------



## Muchmore (21. April 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ui, des letzte Bild is Geil, was isn des, alter Bunker?



Das ist ein alter Steinbruch bei Arco. Da wurden die Steine raus gebrochen und die Säulen stützen den Berg. Fraglich ob das statisch berechnet wurde. Denke eher geschätzt ;-)


----------



## lowfat (21. April 2019)

Klassiker, aber gut!


----------



## MtB55 (21. April 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Steinbruch bei Arco. Da wurden die Steine raus gebrochen und die Säulen stützen den Berg. Fraglich ob das statisch berechnet wurde. Denke eher geschätzt ;-)


Dachte ich mir schon,  das kam mir bekannt vor.


----------



## 0815p (22. April 2019)

Heute auch wieder ein schönes wegerl gefahren, den die meisten hier kennen  aber nicht so sehr beliebt ist., habe ich den günni überreden können mit zu fahren.













und supergut hat ers gefahren.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich mal wieder die zwei oberen Stellen fahren ( wolfi weiss, welche ich meine), aber trotz Ostern hatte ich keine so dicken Eier  das ich mich getraut hab


----------



## Muchmore (22. April 2019)

Krass zu sehen,  was alles geht, wenn man es so richtig kann. 

Es war mal wieder total schee mit euch am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchmore (22. April 2019)

Was macht man, wenn es nach einer Spitzkehre nen Meter runter geht und kein Platz zum Umsetzen ist?
Ganz einfach, man setzt das Hinterrad 0,5m hoch in die Grasnarbe und fährt dann gleichzeitig mit Vorder und Hinterrad runter.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Heute auch wieder ein schönes wegerl gefahren, den die meisten hier kennen  aber nicht so sehr beliebt ist., habe ich den günni überreden können mit zu fahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum net so sehr beliebt? 
Zu schwer?
Bilder schaun doch super geil aus


----------



## 0815p (23. April 2019)




----------



## 0815p (23. April 2019)

wie mer des Filmchen drehen kann???? keine Ahnung, hat der günni gfilmt


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2019)

Martina u Ich werden morgen früh ab r.b tour fohren, falls jemand mit will, soll er bscheid sagn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Martina u Ich werden morgen früh ab r.b tour fohren, falls jemand mit will, soll er bscheid sagn


Vielleicht sieht man sich fahr ez dann von Waischenfeld über Doos hoch Richtung H Kreuz


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2019)

Am H Kreuz komm mer net vorbei, wir kommen vom zwecklesgr rauf.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Am H Kreuz komm mer net vorbei, wir kommen vom zwecklesgr rauf.


Wann fahrt ihr den los in r b ?


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2019)

Werden morgen früh evt mal wieder eggloffstaner treppen Trailour fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sogn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (26. April 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Werden morgen früh evt mal wieder eggloffstaner treppen Trailour fohren, falls aner mit will, bescheid sogn.


Wenn’s Wedder passt, wäre ich dabei.
Ab Middoch soll’s aber widda regnen, runde Stufen sind dann nix...


----------



## 0815p (26. April 2019)

Müss mer morgen früh noch  mal schauen, bei uns hat es ab mittags gut durchgeregnet, da macht eggloffsta ned viel spass,


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. April 2019)

Morgen pissts auch fast den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)

So schauts grad aus ... regen  aktuell nix ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. April 2019)




----------



## JulH (5. Mai 2019)

Hi!
Heut ab halb 5 in Pottenstein. Jemand Lust? 
Am Abend soll die Sonne rauskommen! ☀️
Grüße Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2019)

Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder mit Dir gefahren.
Habe aber heute einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu geben.
Die Sonne ist übrigens jetzt schon da.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Mai 2019)

Bist im Lande? 

Leider zu spät gelesen, so waren wir zu Fuß unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht sollte er doch wieder aufs motorlose Radl umsteigen der Pico ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Mai 2019)

Fränkische ist gut feucht und teilweise rutschig von ebs bis posta


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Mai 2019)

Heute mal andere Wegla gnommen


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2019)

Martina u ich werden morgen um 10.30 uhr die maximilian grottn tour fahren , falls aner mitwill


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Mai 2019)

Treffpunkt ist dann wo?


----------



## scratch_a (29. Mai 2019)

Sofern die Tour überhaupt für uns was ist?


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2019)

Die tour is was für euch, schön das ihr dabei seid
treffpkt
https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...40f01413f4eeab3!8m2!3d49.6283763!4d11.5898493


----------



## scratch_a (29. Mai 2019)

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchmore (29. Mai 2019)

Wir sind auch dabei.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2019)

Unterwegs mit Beda und Günter


----------



## 0815p (6. Juni 2019)

Ja war super, Top wetter , Top wegerl und zwei super mitfahrer


----------



## Muchmore (6. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja war super, Top wetter , Top wegerl und zwei super mitfahrer


Peter, die Grasnarbe unten hatte kein Problem damit, dass du sie an der kleinen Ecke überfahren hast. Auch wenn dich das sehr unzufrieden machte. Schimpf, grummel... 

Mega! Sieht ja im Video wieder so einfach aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Is des ned scho zu einfach für Dich? 

Immerwieder faszinierend wie flüssig des bei Dir läffd.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2019)

Flüssig läufts erst nach der Tour


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja war super, Top wetter , Top wegerl und zwei super mitfahrer



Wir haben jetzt mittlerweile fei auch einen richtigen Spitzkehrentrail im Fichtelgebirge...richtig schmal und spitzig 
Nächste Woche stell ich mal ein Video ins Forum 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Flüssig läufts erst nach der Tour


vielleicht mal davor eins trinken dann sind die kehren gleich nimmer so spitz.


----------



## 0815p (7. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt mittlerweile fei auch einen richtigen Spitzkehrentrail im Fichtelgebirge...richtig schmal und spitzig
> Nächste Woche stell ich mal ein Video ins Forum
> 
> G.


Den musst uns verraten, bitte bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Den musst uns verraten, bitte bitte



Logisch...ist auch net geheim  Kommt noch...ist sogar von Fleckl aus anfahrbar, wenn man zufällig Oko fährt.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juni 2019)

@LB Jörg 
der am Jächersteich?

Sauber gfoan Leude!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> der am Jächersteich?
> 
> Sauber gfoan Leude!!!



Ja, habn jetzt auch komplett gefahren...ohne ihn zu beschädigen 
...und zur Sicherheit mal auf Video aufgenommen.
Haben letztens auch ein haufen zerbemster Abkürzungen wieder zugelegt 

G.


----------



## SuShu (10. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haben letztens auch ein haufen zerbemster Abkürzungen wieder zugelegt


Das ist in der Fränkischen auch mal bitter notwendig. Dass einige Kehren sich durch die Zunahme an MTBlern auf den Strecken  verändern, ist wohl nicht zu vermeiden. Aber was ich gestern gesehen habe ist echt die Krönung. Am Augustusfelsen runter sind zwei Spitzkehren so zerfahren (und das innerhalb von 5 Wochen - da war ich das letzte Mal dort), dass es mir echt den Tourtag versaut hat. Dass die Kehren abgerundet wurden, ist ja schon länger passiert. Aber fast 3 Meter vor Ende der Kehre in den Hang einlenken und eine neue  Spur da reinziehen muss echt nicht sein. Hat wahrscheinlich irgendwer angefangen und dann sind die nächsten brav auch da lang, da man den eigentlichen Weg fast nicht mehr erkennt. Die erste habe ich notdürftig wieder zugelegt. Bei der zweiten wird es aber nicht so einfach gehen. Falls jemand Muße hat, kann sich dem ja mal jemand annehmen.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2019)

Was meinst wie oft ich Abkürzer schon zugelegt hab, macht keinen sinn, sind zu viele Vollpfosten unterweges, die zu doof sind kurven zu fahren, oder zu versetzen , oder einfach mal absteigen und um die Kurve zu schieben, dann lieber Abkürzer reinbremsen und alles kaputte machen , ist nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis Wege bei uns gesperrt werden


----------



## MtB55 (10. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Was meinst wie oft ich Abkürzer schon zugelegt hab, macht keinen sinn, sind zu viele Vollpfosten unterweges, die zu doof sind kurven zu fahren, oder zu versetzen , oder einfach mal absteigen und um die Kurve zu schieben, dann lieber Abkürzer reinbremsen und alles kaputte machen , ist nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis Wege bei uns gesperrt werden


Vollpfosten lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (10. Juni 2019)

Des macht Spaß


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Was meinst wie oft ich Abkürzer schon zugelegt hab, macht keinen sinn, sind zu viele Vollpfosten unterweges, die zu doof sind kurven zu fahren, oder zu versetzen , oder einfach mal absteigen und um die Kurve zu schieben, dann lieber Abkürzer reinbremsen und alles kaputte machen , ist nur noch eine frage der zeit, bis Wege bei uns gesperrt werden



rabeneck habe sie auch schon ne richtige rillen schräg runter rein gefahren an den kehren wo dann ne treppe kommt um diese zu umgehen. eine fette spur führt oben von der pferdekoppel runter auf den geraden treppenteil ins tal runter. augustusfelsen fahren auch einige mit e-bikes mitlerweilen rum. beim stude-steig auch ...


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> augustusfelsen fahren auch einige mit e-bikes mitlerweilen rum.


Fahr ich manchmal mit dem e und manchmal ohne, die Linie bleibt die gleiche.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das ist in der Fränkischen auch mal bitter notwendig. Dass einige Kehren sich durch die Zunahme an MTBlern auf den Strecken  verändern, ist wohl nicht zu vermeiden. Aber was ich gestern gesehen habe ist echt die Krönung. Am Augustusfelsen runter sind zwei Spitzkehren so zerfahren (und das innerhalb von 5 Wochen - da war ich das letzte Mal dort), dass es mir echt den Tourtag versaut hat. Dass die Kehren abgerundet wurden, ist ja schon länger passiert. Aber fast 3 Meter vor Ende der Kehre in den Hang einlenken und eine neue  Spur da reinziehen muss echt nicht sein. Hat wahrscheinlich irgendwer angefangen und dann sind die nächsten brav auch da lang, da man den eigentlichen Weg fast nicht mehr erkennt. Die erste habe ich notdürftig wieder zugelegt. Bei der zweiten wird es aber nicht so einfach gehen. Falls jemand Muße hat, kann sich dem ja mal jemand annehmen.



Dort werden ja auch "Fahrtechnikkurse" runtergeführt. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Jungs und Mädels dann alleine fahren es mit der Streckenwahl nicht so genau nehmen. Hauptsache ich komme um die Kurve rum. Das diese aber 3 m weiter vorne beginnt stört von denen keinen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fahr ich manchmal mit dem e und manchmal ohne, die Linie bleibt die gleiche.


Sag das den anderen, das Du nicht Querfeldein fährst egal mit was wissma doch alle


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juni 2019)

Wer sind die anderen? das ich es Ihnen sagen kann!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wer sind die anderen? das ich es Ihnen sagen kann!


Also einer mit nem E-Haibike DownHill irgendwas fährt da regelmäßig rum. Der hat mich schon ein paar mal hinten den Berg hoch welcher Richtung Afalterthal führt überholt. Ich fahr ja immer ein Stück weiter zum Staude ... Bei dem funktionieren die Bremsen nur auf und zu. Normal bremsen kann der ned. Da wird oben bevor es auf die Strasse geht ein Slide hingelegt das es nur so staubt am Schotter wo es links weg Richtung Augustus geht.

Hat auch immer nen Fullface Helm auf.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2019)

Oke, ist jetzt net besonders lang, aber die Serpentinen sind sind enger als sie aussehen und des was bergab geht ist auch bergabbiger als es aussieht....und man kann zumindest sowas „ähnliches“ wie abstürzen, wenns schiefgeht 


G.


----------



## Muchmore (11. Juni 2019)

-


----------



## Muchmore (11. Juni 2019)

Sieht doch super aus!
Hätte jemand Lust, den demnächst mal anzugehen? Wollte eh mal wieder Ochsenkopf machen.
Jörg, wie finde ich den Trail? Keine Angst, bin kein Abkürzer. Hab ein gutes Vorbild 
Gruß Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, ist jetzt net besonders lang, aber die Serpentinen sind sind enger als sie aussehen und des was bergab geht ist auch bergabbiger als es aussieht....und man kann zumindest sowas „ähnliches“ wie abstürzen, wenns schiefgeht
> 
> 
> G.


Der fränkische Einfluss, in deine Fahrweise, ist jetzt deutlich erkennbar.
Jetzt noch 0,6 Bar am Vorderrad dann bist du ein echter fränkischer Endurist.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus!
> Hätte jemand Lust, den demnächst mal anzugehen? Wollte eh mal wieder Ochsenkopf machen.
> Jörg, wie finde ich den Trail? Keine Angst, bin kein Abkürzer. Hab ein gutes Vorbild
> Gruß Günter


Ochsenkopf wäre gut.


----------



## maddn11 (12. Juni 2019)

Da wäre ich auch dabei!
Roland, ich dachte, wir sehen uns mal wieder?


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich auch dabei!
> Roland, ich dachte, wir sehen uns mal wieder?


Am Ochsenkopf


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Der fränkische Einfluss, in deine Fahrweise, ist jetzt deutlich erkennbar.
> Jetzt noch 0,6 Bar am Vorderrad dann bist du ein echter fränkischer Endurist.




   

Ja des mit dem Luftdruck ist mir immernoch zu kompliziert. Mach ich erst wenns eine Lenkerfernbedienung dafür gibt.

@Muchmore: Ne der Trail ist net geheim, mit den Suchbegriffen Warmensteinach und Jägersteig gibts komplette Wandervorstellungskarten vom offiziellen Wanderweg.

G.


----------



## maddn11 (12. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Am Ochsenkopf


Da gibts auch ein paar fiese Treppen


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Da gibts auch ein paar fiese Treppen


Die fieseste Schlüsselstelle im Moment, ist die Kondition. Aber ich arbeite daran.


----------



## berg09 (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn ihr nach den Pfingstferien fahrt, wäre ich dabei. Kondition abrufbar. 
Grüße aus Glurns
Stefan


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Juni 2019)

Und wehe ihr sagt net bescheid wenn ihr über meine Hometrails fahrt 

Kondi hab ich zwar keine aber zur Not kenn ich immer nen Weg nach Hause oder ne Abkürzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und wehe ihr sagt net bescheid wenn ihr über meine Hometrails fahrt
> 
> Kondi hab ich zwar keine aber zur Not kenn ich immer nen Weg nach Hause oder ne Abkürzung



Hab eben erfahren, das dieser deiner Hometrails, auf Open Street Mäp mit S4 angegeben ist 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Juni 2019)

Dann schau mer mal. S4 wird sich aufs umsetzen beziehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Dann schau mer mal. S4 wird sich aufs umsetzen beziehen.



Wahscheinlich, problematisch empfand ich nur die im vorletzten Schnitt. Der Rest ist einfach nur schön 

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Die fieseste Schlüsselstelle im Moment, ist die Kondition.


Des kommt vom zu vielen E-Bike fahren, kenn mich damit aus ... seit dem ich keins mehr hab ging es die letzten 2 Jahre steil aufwärts mit der Kondi


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Juni 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab eben erfahren, das dieser deiner Hometrails, auf Open Street Mäp mit S4 angegeben ist
> 
> G.


S4

Was macht der Weg eigentlich in der OSM? 
Den gibts doch gar noch net so lang... 

Ich würd den max mit s2 plus und die ein oder andere Kehre mit s3minus bewerten...

Fränkisch S2 und Fichtel S1 halt


----------



## Muchmore (13. Juni 2019)

Hätte noch jemand diesen Samstag Lust auf Ochsenkopf? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch den ein oder anderen spannenden Trail um den Ochsenkopf herum. Wollen den Jägersteig mal checken. Weiß jemand eine schöne Anfahrt zum Jägersteig ab Fleckl?
Roland ist dabei. Wir möchten gegen 9:45 dort sein. Fahren diverse Trails. Also den Freeride maximal ein oder zweimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juni 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Hätte noch jemand diesen Samstag Lust auf Ochsenkopf? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch den ein oder anderen spannenden Trail um den Ochsenkopf herum. Wollen den Jägersteig mal checken. Weiß jemand eine schöne Anfahrt zum Jägersteig ab Fleckl?
> Roland ist dabei. Wir möchten gegen 9:45 dort sein. Fahren diverse Trails. Also den Freeride maximal ein oder zweimal.



Hmm und Samstags schauts bei mir wie immer schlecht aus...


----------



## maddn11 (14. Juni 2019)

Nachdem es kein Geheimtipp (macht ihn aber nicht kaputt )mehr ist, hab ich hier mal die Beschreibung von Tourismusverband hochgeladen:





Viel Spaß und nehmt Rücksicht auf Weg, Natur und andere Waldnutzer (auch die mit roten Socken).


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juni 2019)

Bei den paar Leuten die den Weg fahren...??? 

Und die Rotsocken sind dort so dünn gesäät dass ma fast nie irgendwen trifft...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bei den paar Leuten die den Weg fahren...???
> 
> Und die Rotsocken sind dort so dünn gesäät dass ma fast nie irgendwen trifft...



Problem auf dem Weg sind maximal die E-Bikekurse  ....und natürlich die "klassischen" E-Biker ohne Fatbikereifen 

G.


----------



## Muchmore (14. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand, ob der Jägersteig von Nord nach Süd Sinn macht? Nicht dass wir noch die Spitzkehren hochschieben müssen ;-)


----------



## Lusio (14. Juni 2019)

Sind den Jägersteig Gestern gefahren von Fleckl aus war ne echt schöne Tour.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juni 2019)

Jägersteig geht in alle Richtungen..

Ich fahr wenn dann meistens von Sophiental bis Warmensteinach und wieder zurück...

Die Spitzkehren sind ein Zusatzweg der auf nem Schotterweg endet...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Problem auf dem Weg sind maximal die E-Bikekurse  ....und natürlich die "klassischen" E-Biker ohne Fatbikereifen
> 
> G.


Ja die sollen sich mal Bodenschonende Bereifung zulegen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2019)

Wieder ein Beispiel wie man es nicht macht.
Da sind auch die Abkürzer am Augustusfelsen dabei.
Schade wenn man keine Kurven fahren kann.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juni 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jägersteig geht in alle Richtungen..
> 
> Ich fahr wenn dann meistens von Sophiental bis Warmensteinach und wieder zurück...
> 
> ...


Von Sophiental bis Warmensteinach aber mit dem E Bike oder?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Von Sophiental bis Warmensteinach aber mit dem E Bike oder?



Naja, da ich die letzte Zeit leider fast nur mit dem EFatty unterwegs war trifft das wohl zu

Bin aber auch schon paar mal mit dem normalen Richtung Warmensteinach gefahren. 

Meistens komm ich aber eh von der anderen Bergseite aus auf Warmensteinach nei...

Wennst allerdings wieder Richtung OKo weiter musst, is des fast alternativlos, ausser ma will schnöde Forstautobahn kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juni 2019)

https://www.infranken.de/regional/f...-sollen-mehr-ruecksicht-nehmen;art216,4276035

 Wie ist dieser Artikel wohl zu verstehen? Keine konkreten Maßnahmen für den Naturschutz aber Betretungsverbot für alle die den Wald jetzt zur Erholung nutzen. Praktisch ist es wenn man weiß das die genannten Personen aus dem Artikel teilweise Jäger sind und hier sind die Motive doch immer die gleichen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2019)

> Dabei werde wenig Rücksicht genommen, wenn der urban geprägte, in einer digitalisierten Welt Lebende jogge oder mit 30 km/h auf dem E-Bike sitze.



Ja, ne, is klar ... Da hat der Journalist mal wieder alles gegeben um einen reißerischen Artikel zu schreiben.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2019)

E Bike`s fahren nur 25 km/h.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Juni 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Praktisch ist es wenn man weiß das die genannten Personen aus dem Artikel teilweise Jäger


Unpraktisch ist es wenn man nur den Artikel kennt aber bei den Gesprächen nicht dabei war.


----------



## SuShu (17. Juni 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel wie man es nicht macht.
> Da sind auch die Abkürzer am Augustusfelsen dabei.
> Schade wenn man keine Kurven fahren kann.


Jetzt hast du mich glatt verleitet, eine halbe Stunde meines Lebens damit zu verschwenden, mich mit diesem Video und den Kommentaren dazu auf YouTube zu beschäftigen. Ich bin entsetzt, wieviel Dummheit es auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2019)

Die Kommentare habe ich noch gar nicht gelesen, muss ich gleich nachholen.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2019)

Mein Bike wurde gestohlen! Ich hoffe ich finde es wieder. Ich wollte ein Video drehen aber es war nicht mehr in der Garage.


----------



## SuShu (17. Juni 2019)

Kennt eigentlich jemand diesen Max. Den könnte man verdonnern, den Weg am Augustusfelsen wieder in seinen Ursrpungszustand zu versetzen. Schließlich schleppt der Leute dahin, die mit dem Hinterrad die Kehren zerstören.
Bei dem Spruch am Anfang: "das sind Trails, die so entstanden sind..." hat es mir echt die Nackenhaare aufgestellt. Kann dem mal jemand erklären, dass das Wanderwege sind und keine MTB-Strecken.


----------



## rehhofer (18. Juni 2019)

Zu den Flachzangen in dem Filmchen kommt mir der uralte Spruch wieder in den Sinn: "Das Paradies ist da, wo einer aufpasst, das kein Depp reinkommt...". Was sich an Wochenenden zum Teil auch am Schmaußenbuck rumtreibt ist eher schon die Vorhölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juni 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> mich mit diesem Video und den Kommentaren dazu auf YouTube zu beschäftigen



Wer Zeit damit verplempert diesen Schlonz zu lesen dem gebührt der allerhöchste Respekt!


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2019)

Sind mal wieder in Hamburg


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juni 2019)

Stadtpark von Hamburg oder?
Roland, was da los, du fährst Rad


----------



## 0815p (22. Juni 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Stadtpark von Hamburg oder?
> Roland, was da los, du fährst Rad


Ja, von Null auf 100%


----------



## Eolandmc (22. Juni 2019)

Peter hat gefragt ob ich ihm biketechnisch was beibringen kann, damit er auch so gut wird wie ich. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juni 2019)

Wieso heißt du etz Eolandmc? 


Eolandmc schrieb:


> Peter hat gefragt ob ich ihm biketechnisch was beibringen kann, damit er auch so gut wird wie ich. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (23. Juni 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wieso heißt du etz Eolandmc?


keine Ahnung wie das kam,


----------



## 0815p (23. Juni 2019)

Red, scho daham,..? 
Die Tour heut war der volle Müll, nach 200 hm kein weiterkommen mehr, baumsturz der übelsten Art, haben dann aufm Heimweg zum hotel noch den rosengarten besucht


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2019)

Wie bei uns, Stau, Umleitung und Vollsperrung


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2019)

Günner hat sei Lv 301 eingetauscht
































Schön wars mal wieder


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2019)

ich fohr morgen fränkische um 15.30 uhr , falls aner mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## RolandMC (24. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen fränkische um 15.30 uhr , falls aner mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


Fahren wir halt um 5.30 Uhr dann fahr ich mit.


----------



## 0815p (24. Juni 2019)

achhhhh, stell die net so oo


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Juni 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen fränkische um 15.30 uhr , falls aner mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


Viel Spaß, nimm mal so ca. 5-10 Liter Wasser mit und vielleicht noch nen Salzleckstein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Juni 2019)

Ich war Heute, eine Hitze kaum zum aushalten und das haufen Ungeziefer überall ging mir auf den Sack ...
ist was für Leute ohne Schweißdrüsen ...
also Leute wie den @peter metz


----------



## 0815p (5. Juli 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2019)

Noch paar Fotos von gestern










War ne anstrengende Tour für die beiden, aber Respekt, stolze Leistung


----------



## 0815p (6. Juli 2019)

Heute ne kurztour gemacht 












Schön wars, Wetter top, Touren super, Truppe 1a


----------



## Deleted 369460 (6. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Heute ne kurztour gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und, der Kollege Nr. 2 hat noch gepennt?


----------



## 0815p (10. Juli 2019)

ich fohr morgen um 15,30 eggloffsta, bergauf u treppn runter usw usw, ohne viel probieren usw, also nix rumstehn und sichern, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid gebn. Es ist die übliche Eggloffstaner techno tour


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich fohr morgen um 15,30 eggloffsta, bergauf u treppn runter usw usw, ohne viel probieren usw, also nix rumstehn und sichern









---------------------
Fichtelmoutain trocknet aus?

In der Zeitung stand:


> _Wunsiedel_ _- "Wir haben schon überlegt, ob wir einen Schamanen engagieren, der für uns einen Regentanz aufführt."_




Quelle: https://www.frankenpost.de/region/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,6801666


----------



## derwaaal (11. Juli 2019)

bleibt  trotzdem griffig dort


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> bleibt  trotzdem griffig dort


Bist Dir da sicher?


----------



## Muchmore (11. Juli 2019)

Ich würde am Samstag gerne mal wieder Altmühltal Kipfenberg fahren. Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen? Wetter muss halt passen.
Soll regnen morgen. Insofern wird es wohl leider nichts.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Juli 2019)

wär dabei - wettermäßig wohl eher Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (12. Juli 2019)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Ich würde am Samstag gerne mal wieder Altmühltal Kipfenberg fahren. Hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen? Wetter muss halt passen.
> Soll regnen morgen. Insofern wird es wohl leider nichts.


Montag Nachmittag wäre ich dabei...


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2019)

Red , gute Leistung heute


----------



## RolandMC (14. Juli 2019)

Ach, das war doch nichts.


----------



## 0815p (14. Juli 2019)




----------



## maddn11 (15. Juli 2019)

Heute Vormittag im Trubachtal, schön trocken bis auf die Haselstaudn, keine Wanderer unterwegs.
Christian ist suuper gfahrn, vielleicht liegts auch mit am neuen Rad. 35km, 1140Hm um Egloffstein, das war schon was...


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2019)

Natürlich liegt`s am Rad!!! Woran auch sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2019)

Auf dem Trail war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Bin ich seinerzeit auch mit dem 301 gefahren, die Kiste vermisse ich irgendwie auch ein Stück weit. Für technische Touren war das echt schön zu fahren.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2019)

301 mit Totem das wars.


----------



## Milan0 (16. Juli 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt`s am Rad!!! Woran auch sonst?



Früher lag es mal an den Reifen


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Juli 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 301 mit Totem das wars.


Jap, das war die Macht und ging trotzdem gut bergauf. Totem + Baron 2.5 an der Front und der nasse Kalkstein war bezwungen


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Früher lag es mal an den Reifen


Das war dann mit dem Baron 2,5 vorbei.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2019)

habe meine Totem vor 2 Wochen verkauft.


----------



## maddn11 (16. Juli 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt`s am Rad!!! Woran auch sonst?



Die Treppen fahre ich ehrlich gesagt lieber mit dem Fastforward. Bei den Stufen stehen die Bretter schon ganz schön raus, da hat man mit 29'' schon etwas mehr Sicherheit.

Bei den schönen Treppen musste ich an dich denken, Roland. War ja ne schöne Tour, sehn wir uns mal wieder?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juli 2019)

Es soll ja auch 301er mit 29" vorne geben.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Juli 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Die Treppen fahre ich ehrlich gesagt lieber mit dem Fastforward. Bei den Stufen stehen die Bretter schon ganz schön raus, da hat man mit 29'' schon etwas mehr Sicherheit.


Ach, so machst Du das, und ich dachte immer es liegt an mir, dass es bei mir nicht klappt ...


----------



## maddn11 (16. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich nicht so viel Angst hätte, dass es dabei kaputt geht, würde ich es dir ja für die Strecke mal leihen.
ABER:
Geschenkt wird einen keine dieser Abfahrten, egal welcher Reifen oder was für Rad. Es kommt eigentlich FAST nur auf den Fahrer an.
Deswegen fahre ich auch gerne das FASTforward.

(Sorry, wenn ich über meine eigenen Witze lache)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (17. Juli 2019)

Die eigenen Witze sind immer die besten. Aber du hast schon recht mit diesen"Abfahrten".


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juli 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so viel Angst hätte, dass es dabei kaputt geht, würde ich es dir ja für die Strecke mal leihen.


So viel Selbstlosigkeit mir gegenüber bin ich ja gar nicht gewohnt.
Das würde aber nichts bringen, da müsste ich dann eine Feder oder Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen - Du wiegst ja nur die Hälfte von mir.
Dann muss ich eben fleißig weiter üben, und mit dem 24"Rad runtereiern.
Wenn selbst Du es nur mit dem 29" schaffst, ist es für mich wohl eh nur Schiebestrecke.


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2019)

Die Treppen trails sind schon schwer zu fahren, aber machen schon spass , und man lernt des fahren


----------



## 0815p (19. Juli 2019)

Ich fohr morgen früh ab r-bühl die trailtour, aber scho um ca 8.30 uhr, weil ich nur bis 1300uhr zeit hab, falls aner net schlafen kann, und lust hat, soll er bescheid gebn


----------



## Lusio (19. Juli 2019)

Supper gforn reschpekt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Die Treppen trails sind schon schwer zu fahren, aber machen schon spass , und man lernt des fahren



Weiter hinten warst auch schon?


----------



## 0815p (20. Juli 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Weiter hinten warst auch schon?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887118


Kenn ich freilich


----------



## taptwo (20. Juli 2019)

Da sag i nur rescbeckt


----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2019)

Da waren wir neulich, nett. 
Nicht ganz komfortabel zu fahren, aber geht schon. Muss noch mal hin, um weniger zu schieben auf Komfortgründen. 
Aber für die Bergauf Treppen muss ich mir erst noch ein Trialbike besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Kenn ich freilich


war nicht anders zu erwarten.
Fahr mal zur Burggruine Rotenhan, die ist bei Ebern falls Du dort nicht auch schon warst.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ich fohr morgen früh ab r-bühl die trailtour, aber scho um ca 8.30 uhr, weil ich nur bis 1300uhr zeit hab, falls aner net schlafen kann, und lust hat, soll er bescheid gebn


Do hamma uns vabassd.
Bin erst um 10:00 gestartet.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Juli 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Do hamma uns vabassd.
> Bin erst um 10:00 gestartet.



Du warst vor 2 Wochen an nem Dienstag beim Rennerfelsen oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Du warst vor 2 Wochen an nem Dienstag beim Rennerfelsen oder?


Nein.


----------



## SuShu (20. Juli 2019)

Super gemachtes Video.

Und wohl dem, der den Stamm so schön in die letzte Rechtskehre am Augustusfelsen gelegt und fixiert hat. Und der war heute sogar noch da. Mal sehen wielange das hält.


----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2019)

fohr morgen um 15.15 uhr ab r.b a tour mit den üblichn stelln.
falls aner mit will, soll er bescheid sogn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (22. Juli 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> war nicht anders zu erwarten.
> Fahr mal zur Burggruine Rotenhan, die ist bei Ebern falls Du dort nicht auch schon warst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 887267


Kenn ich nooooch net, gibt es da mehr von solch teilen, oder ist der rest langweilig???


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Juli 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Kenn ich nooooch net, gibt es da mehr von solch teilen, oder ist der rest langweilig???


Da muss es mehr geben ringsum. Will die Woche mal mit'm Radl hin. War dort nur mit der  Freundin wandern. An der Ruine Rothehan selbst gibts auch mehr Treppen. Langweilig oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters 





						Burggruine Rotenhan - LfU Bayern
					

Burggruine Rotenhan




					www.lfu.bayern.de


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2019)

ich fahr morgen um 13.30 fränkische , wahrscheinlich pottenstaner gegend, falls aner mit will, soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## maddn11 (25. Juli 2019)

Ich wäre gerne mal wieder mit dir gfahn und hätte es zeitlich auch geschafft, aber bei 38 Grad bin ich dann doch raus...


----------



## 0815p (1. August 2019)

Ich fohr morgen um 13.30.uhr ab r.bühl. 
Falls aner z.u.l soll  er Bescheid sagen


----------



## LeFritzz (3. August 2019)

Heute RB - Neideck - Trainmeusel - Moritz - Hangkante.
Allas g'foan bis aufs Blockmeer - do woa da hinta Reif'n platt (ob's sunsd ganga wäa is die Frooch).
Am Muschelquellenblock ist der Baum links vor der "Stelle" umgefallen, "drümma Looch" - geht jetzt nur noch ganz rechts aussen.


----------



## 0815p (3. August 2019)

Mensch fritzi, der baum liegt doch schon sooo lange, seit ihr trocken geblieben ( von oben)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2019)

Falls von Interesse:

In Behringersmühle die ZickzackAbfahrt runter zur Kneipanlagbekommt ein neues Geländer und das zugewachsene Gestrüpp danach haben sie auch entfernt.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. August 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Mensch fritzi, der baum liegt doch schon sooo lange, seit ihr trocken geblieben ( von oben)


Dann war ich halt schon lang nicht mehr dort...
ja, trocken geblieben; Wolken taktisch umfahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. August 2019)

Heute waren wir auf der anderen Seite Wandern. Langsam bekomme ich eine Runde zusammen um mal das umliegende abzuklappern mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. August 2019)

Rund um Kirchehrenbach Augen offen halten








						Suche nach Vermisstem mit Pferden und Hunden bei Ebermannstadt.
					

Die Polizei setzt heute rund um Ebermannstadt im Landkreis Forchheim die Suche nach einem 57-jährigen Mann fort. Er ist seit Dienstagabend vermisst, so die  …




					www.radio-bamberg.de


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2019)

fohr morgen ab r-b  um ca 1200 uhr, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2019)

Auf den etwas höheren Bergweglein unterwegs
Links hoch war unser Ziel








































Viel Action Bilder gibts net, sind meist Flowige wegerl, aber die Landschaft dort ist schon a Traum


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen ab r-b  um ca 1200 uhr, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagn



BESCHEID!


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2019)

.


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> BESCHEID!


gehts auch schon um 1100 uhr bei dir,??


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2019)

Nee, das schaffe ich nicht


----------



## 0815p (15. August 2019)

ok , dann 1200uhr r.b


----------



## maddn11 (15. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. August 2019)

Schöne Bilder, @peter metz! Wie auch die Wanderer immer hinterher schauen


----------



## 0815p (16. August 2019)

Waren alle Sehr locker drauf, Klar es waren ja nur Italiener, Franzosen , Spanier unterwegs,


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. August 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> fohr morgen ab r-b  um ca 1200 uhr, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagn


Regenklamotten ned vergessen, pisst gleich wieder!
Kannste eigentl. vergessen, alles nass. Bin gestern 3 Stunden im Regen gefahren. War ned schee, batsch nass ...


----------



## maddn11 (19. August 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Regenklamotten ned vergessen, pisst gleich wieder!
> Kannste eigentl. vergessen, alles nass. Bin gestern 3 Stunden im Regen gefahren. War ned schee, batsch nass ...



Des war eigentlich gar kein Problem. Nur meine Tagesform...
@peter metz : Freitag war ich tot, Samstag ging es wieder halbwegs, Sonntag wieder fit!


Wochenendsausfahrt gestern mit  C&M nach langer und kräftezehrender Tragepassage durch die Latschen. Schee wars trotzdem!








schöne Treppen gab es auch:


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2019)

@peter metz 
Warst gestern mit'm Rennrad unterwegs von Moritz runter nach Behringersmühe ?


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2019)

Ja, war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. August 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Des war eigentlich gar kein Problem. Nur meine Tagesform...
> @peter metz : Freitag war ich tot, Samstag ging es wieder halbwegs, Sonntag wieder fit!
> 
> 
> ...


Freitag war doch kein Problem, hab noch paar Hm gemacht, und danke für des Zillertaler


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. August 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Ja, war ich


Hast mich ned gesehen gell, naja kein Wunder bei dem Zacken den Du drauf hast 

Ich war unten in der Parkbucht und habe mit meinem inneren Schweinehund diskutiert ob ich denWanderweg oder die Teerstrasse hoch nach Moritz nehme


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2019)

@ maddn11
Schi_stein..??


----------



## maddn11 (20. August 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> @ maddn11
> Schi_stein..??


Die Treppen, ja! 
Wir sind aber nicht ganz rauf, nur bis zum Gr..Eck, das war ja die Nachmittagstour. Das erste Bild ist Si...hütten.


----------



## 0815p (20. August 2019)

Dacht ich mir doch haben wir früher auch des öfteren gemacht, schöne Touren


----------



## derwaaal (20. August 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Des war eigentlich gar kein Problem. Nur meine Tagesform...
> @ peter metz : Freitag war ich tot, Samstag ging es wieder halbwegs, Sonntag wieder fit!


war dann wohl die maximal mögliche Tour, wenn Du schon mal kaputt bist - oder die Rampen...tour


----------



## 0815p (22. August 2019)

Will morgen früh eine etwas länger tour in der Fränkischen fahren,Rampensau plus Trailtour , falls  jemand mitfohren will soll er bescheid sagn


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2019)

Fährt hier jemand noch was am Wochenende?


----------



## 0815p (26. August 2019)

Alt bekannte Tour










Und jetzt endlich mal diese Kombination geschafft


----------



## 0815p (2. September 2019)

Will Mittwoch Abend um 15.30 Uhr ab r. Bühl fahren, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. September 2019)

War leider Heute schon mit dem RR etwas weiter bis in den muslimischen Teil Frankens


----------



## LeFritzz (3. September 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> War leider Heute schon mit dem RR etwas weiter bis in den muslimischen Teil Frankens
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 905977


Keif halak, habibi?
Al ham dul'Allah, rabb el alamein...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. September 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Keif halak, habibi?
> Al ham dul'Allah, rabb el alamein...


Nix verstehe


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2019)

Fahr heute um 1545 uhr ab Matterhorn parke. ,Falls aner z.u.l soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2019)

Roland, schon bestellt:








						Liteville Neuheiten 2020: 301 CE Mk1 – ein Kultbike unter Strom –
					

Eurobike 2019: Liteville zeigt mit ihrem 301 CE Mk1 ihr erstes E-Bike. Ingenieur Nathaniel Goiny erklärt uns das edle Geschoss im Video.




					www.emtb-news.de
				




?


----------



## LeFritzz (10. September 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Roland, schon bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu?
Das Rocky Altitude Powerplay schaut doch besser aus.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Das Rocky Altitude Powerplay schaut doch besser aus.


Geschmackssacke würde ich sagen. In  jedem Fall ist es kein 301. Und das E-301 schaut mal echt gut aus. Zum Glück fahr ich keine E-bikes sonst wäre mein Geld in Gefahr.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und das E-301 schaut mal echt gut aus....



Ja, wenn man auf Mechagozilla steht, dann auf jedenfall 
Hat irgendwie Ählichkeit 





G.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2019)

Ja die Optik ist definitiv martialisch. Ich finds gut, bis auf den Umlenkhebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (10. September 2019)

Alle Kommntare zum 301 CE finde ich großartig.

Wie sagte doch jemand dazu sehr treffend: "Wie in einer Frauenrunde, wo die Erste ihr Kind kriegt. Lauter ExpertInnen."


----------



## maddn11 (10. September 2019)

In der Frauenrunde kauft man die Bikes auch selbstverständlich nach der Optik...


----------



## LeFritzz (10. September 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> In der Frauenrunde kauft man die Bikes auch selbstverständlich nach der Optik...


Naja, es kommt doch weniger drauf an, wie "man" fahren kann, oder wie "sich's fährt", sondern, "dass es wos hermacht". (vgl. Gerhard Polt, "Der Löhlein Rudi").


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Geschmackssacke würde ich sagen. In  jedem Fall ist es kein 301. Und das E-301 schaut mal echt gut aus. Zum Glück fahr ich keine E-bikes sonst wäre mein Geld in Gefahr.


In RAW und Alu sowie dem Fazua Antrieb wäre es bestimmt eine Augenweite geworden und bliebe noch ein MTB.
Aber so ist es halt nur eins von vielen schweren Carbon Mofa Schleudern.

Der Markt ist damit überflutet, braucht kein Mensch außer man ist Markenfetischist.

Und die Kehrseite der Medallie, es soll Leute geben die jetzt zu Santa Cruz abwandern weil LV ein E- Bike im Programm hat ... Das sind dann die ganz harten.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. September 2019)

Treppchen foahn mal anders


----------



## 0815p (29. September 2019)

E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. September 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> E


Tastatur den Geist aufgegeben?


----------



## 0815p (3. Oktober 2019)

Mal wieder in den schönsten Bergen unterwegs.
Waren heute auf 2640mh bei 0 Grad, aber top Wetter und nur 4 wandersleute unterwegs gewesenen 
Die Tour heut gehört zu den Top Ten meiner Alpinen touren, Landschaft ein Traum, technisch net schwer und nur 1100hm tragen
Ausgangspunkt war hier



Dann hoch gelatscht 




Bei solchen Aussichten 



Danach endlich zur Abfahrt 



























Schee wars, morgen was neues testen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Oktober 2019)

Das Wetter scheint ja traumhaft zu sein während es bei uns ständig pisst.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## 0815p (4. Oktober 2019)

Tag 2,, wieder einmal eine neue Tour geplant und durchgeführt, sah auf der Karte schon irgendwie lang aus, aber in echt war sie noch länger. Viel getragen, aber hat sich gelohnt und die Abfahrt war auch Top.


----------



## 0815p (5. Oktober 2019)

Tag 3 und gleich letzter Tag
Wieder neue Tour auf den Plan, Landschaft super, und der Abschluss trail war ne sehr sehr  harte Nuss. 
Eigentlich der große Bruder von der Bä-fal...




























So des wars, Wolfi, were der richtige Weg für dich gewesen, und ich hätte wohl die ein oder andere Stelle fahren trauen, aber ohne sicherer wars mer dann doch aweng zu mulmig


----------



## derwaaal (7. Oktober 2019)

Huiui, astrein, die Fotos schaun ja aus wie die Beispielfotos für die Singletrailskala!
Sehr fein, das Wochenende super genutzt.


----------



## lowfat (7. Oktober 2019)

Tag 3 sieht echt spannend aus!!! Respekt. Da habt Ihr tolles Wetter erwischt. Ich war in der fränkischen Wandern. Nässe war ok aber echt kalt


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2019)

fohr freitag ab matt-parke ne trailtour richt adlers-brotzeit usw.
falls jemand mitwill, bescheid sagn


----------



## SuShu (9. Oktober 2019)

Freitag ist schlecht, aber wenn Samstag was geht...


----------



## 0815p (10. Oktober 2019)

samstag woll mer auch fahren,aber wo u was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (10. Oktober 2019)

Etwas, das ihr noch nicht kennt?


----------



## 0815p (15. Oktober 2019)

Werd morgen ab Matterhorn Parke ne Tour fahren, so um 15.45 Uhr, falls jemand mit will, bescheid sagen


----------



## mtbjj (16. Oktober 2019)

ich bin am WE in der Gegend. Am Samstag würde ich mich gerne zu einer Tour anschließen...


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> ich bin am WE in der Gegend. Am Samstag würde ich mich gerne zu einer Tour anschließen...


Samstag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## mtbjj (16. Oktober 2019)

ich war ja noch nie dabei. Wo gehts los? Leutenbach? und auf was muss ich mich einstellen?


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Oktober 2019)

Einstellen musst Dich auf einen sehr alten Sack (aber mit DOSB Trainerlizenz).

Parkplatz Schwimmbad EBS (Rothenbühl - RB) 10:00.
35km, 1200hm, S2 obligatorisch, Stelle S3, kann geschoben werden.
Wenn wir die letzte Schleife mitnehmen, nochmal 150hm drauf.
Rechne mal 16:00 wieder am Ausgangspunkt


----------



## 0815p (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr morgen ab Rotenbuehl um 13.15 Uhr, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid geben


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre wetterbedingt morgen nicht.


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2019)

macht auch keinen sinn, war heute schon sehr wickie wickie, mit den ganzen Laub und Matsch, und dann ist erst noch die Regen - Gewitterfront gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2019)

Leider werden die Wege aktuell nicht mehr richtig trocken, vor allem was im Wald ist. Ab Sonntag soll es aber für eine Weile trocken bleiben - vielleicht geht nächstes Wochenende noch mal die Hangkante.


----------



## maddn11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Schade für euch, wir haben zum Glück rechtzeitig die Gegend gewechselt. Wir fahren ein paar Meter auf trockenem Laub für euch mit


----------



## 0815p (18. Oktober 2019)

Ro-Bu Stein ???


----------



## maddn11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wir könnten ja mal eine alpenweite Bildersuche starten.
Meistens würde dann aber eh nur der Peter gewinnen 
Aber ausnahmsweise mal net...


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (19. Oktober 2019)

Kommt mir vage bekannt vor...  Habt ihr den Alternativ-Aufstieg (mit weniger Latschen  ) ausprobiert, den wir von oben gesehn haben?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Oktober 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja mal eine alpenweite Bildersuche starten.
> Meistens würde dann aber eh nur der Peter gewinnen
> Aber ausnahmsweise mal net...


Die Idee ist saugut.
Und ich melde mich schon mal als Peters Hauptkonkurrent an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (19. Oktober 2019)

Maddn, wo sen die neuen fotos von heute, hoff ihr hattet ne gute Tour


----------



## maddn11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Kommt mir vage bekannt vor...  Habt ihr den Alternativ-Aufstieg (mit weniger Latschen  ) ausprobiert, den wir von oben gesehn haben?


Hey, du bist gut! Der Latschenweg ist furchtbar...


----------



## maddn11 (19. Oktober 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Maddn, wo sen die neuen fotos von heute, hoff ihr hattet ne gute Tour


Muss erst die Geodaten (GPS Koordinaten) entfernen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Oktober 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> macht auch keinen sinn, war heute schon sehr wickie wickie, mit den ganzen Laub und Matsch, und dann ist erst noch die Regen - Gewitterfront gekommen


Rund um Waischenfeld gehts noch, war gestern Buchberg, Brünnberg & Schneiderloch ... ist halt a bisschen feucht und laubig ... 
sieht ma ned so viel, macht den Kopf einfacher frei


----------



## maddn11 (19. Oktober 2019)

peter metz schrieb:


> Maddn, wo sen die neuen fotos von heute, hoff ihr hattet ne gute Tour


Bitteschön, extra für dich!


----------



## maddn11 (21. Oktober 2019)

Den Montag haben wir auch gleich noch dran gehängt und noch was Kurzes gemacht:

Das Kreuz mit dem Kreuz









Ein paar Treppen gab es auch, da freut sich der Franke!  @peter metz @RolandMC


----------



## maddn11 (22. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## maddn11 (22. Oktober 2019)

OK es waren etwas mehr Treppen , hier noch ein kurzer Film:


Die Treppen sind so kurz, dass man das Vorderrad nicht drehen kann, auch wenn man vorne auf der Kante steht...


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr Freitag um ca 13.15 uhr Fränkische, falls jemand mit will, soll er bescheid geben


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2019)

Neuer Name, neues Bild. Dachte man kann sich gar keinen neuen Namen hier geben. Am Text erkennt man aber wer es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2019)




----------



## maddn11 (23. Oktober 2019)

Und am Lachen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Oktober 2019)

Muss ich mir jetzt mal einrichten, den Freitag muss ich leider mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen, aber sonst hab ich da jetzt öfter Homeoffice ✌️


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch jemand Bock auf ein Winterpokal-Team? Bis jetzt mit @Eraserhead-de und mir


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hier noch jemand Bock auf ein Winterpokal-Team? Bis jetzt mit @Eraserhead-de und mir


Noja.
Mit Euch zwaa wäriascho dabei.
Muss ich mich da wo "en-listen" ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Oktober 2019)

@0815p 
Wassn da passiert?


----------



## gmsl58 (28. Oktober 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hier noch jemand Bock auf ein Winterpokal-Team? Bis jetzt mit @Eraserhead-de und mir



Hallo Leuts,
wenn ihr noch nen 5ten Mann für den WP braucht...ich wär dabei


----------



## derwaaal (28. Oktober 2019)

Oha, geht ja heut schon los!
Und das bei dem Wetter ... 
Dann muss ich doch mal wieder alle Räder fit kriegen.


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahr am Freitag 9:00 Egloffstaa.
Das Neue einweihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Freitag 9:00 Egloffstaa.
> Das Neue einweihen.


Dann zieh dich mal warm an früh um 9 ist es noch frisch!


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Oktober 2019)

Deshalb habe ich es jetzt auf 10:00 verlegt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich es jetzt auf 10:00 verlegt.


Ob es was ändert bei einer erwarteten Höchsttemperatur von 7 Grad?


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke, dass zwischen 2° und 4° schon ein gewisser Unterschied ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Oktober 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 931175
> Ich denke, dass zwischen 2° und 4° schon ein gewisser Unterschied ist.


Je nach dem man halt guggt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. November 2019)

Die bösen Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. November 2019)

Werde nachher mal a Runde ab Matterhorn Parke fohren, falls kurzfristig jemand mitwill, sollte er bescheid geben


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Werde nachher mal a Runde ab Matterhorn Parke fohren, falls kurzfristig jemand mitwill, sollte er bescheid geben



Es hat die ganze Nacht gepisst und pisst aktuell immer noch. Sitze grad beim REWE in Waischenfeld. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Die bösen Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931820
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 931821


Wo war das veröffentlicht ?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wo war das veröffentlicht ?


In nem Café gelesen in ...
Die Fränkische Schweiz : 
Zeitschrift für Mitglieder und Freunde des Fränkische-Schweiz-Vereins e.V.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2019)

Die Treppen haben se ja schön angelegt. An der Kanzel dürften sie langsam auch mal was machen, wobei .. wenn die Treppen so werden wie bei der Abfahrt nach Ebermannstadt aus Richtung Burg Feuerstein dann können sie das auch gerne lassen.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. November 2019)

Ich würde sagen: es lebe die unberührte Natur!


----------



## 0815p (7. November 2019)

Fahr morgen um 13.15 ab Matterhorn parke falls aner z.u.l soll er Bescheid sagen
wenns pisst, denn net


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. November 2019)

Vielleicht sieht man sich iwo ... bin grad Kirchahorn Pause machen und fahr Morgen ab Behringersmühe heimwärts ...


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2019)

Werde heute um 1100uhr ab Matterhorn Parke a Runde fohren. Falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## scratch_a (9. November 2019)

? ?? ...wir liegen beide krank zuhause rum. Mal schauen, ob es heuer nochmal klappt mit einer gemeinsame Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. November 2019)

gute Besserung , heuer is noch lang, obwohl


----------



## scratch_a (9. November 2019)

Danke.
Geht schneller, als einem (manchmal) lieb ist


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2019)

Unterwegs gewesen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Unterwegs gewesen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 936372
> 
> ...



Das auf den Bildern hab ich sogar schon nach fränkischen Regeln gefahren 

G.


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Werde heute um 1100uhr ab Matterhorn Parke a Runde fohren. Falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Da keiner mitfohren wollt, hab ich die zeit für an Film genutzt.
Nix besonders , weils ziemlich wicki wicki war


----------



## 0815p (11. November 2019)

....


----------



## maddn11 (11. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Da keiner mitfohren wollt, hab ich die zeit für an Film genutzt.
> Nix besonders , weils ziemlich wicki wicki war



Trotzdem schön anzuschauen! Ich wäre auch sehr gerne mit gefahren, hatte aber schon eine Verabredung mit einer anderen Gruppe, die nicht so anspruchsvoll fährt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Nix besonders


Is doch egal, Hauptsache Spaß gehabt dabei 

Film der Woche ...


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Da keiner mitfohren wollt, hab ich die zeit für an Film genutzt.
> Nix besonders , weils ziemlich wicki wicki war


Sehr schön Brotzeit bei Nässe Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. November 2019)

Die Brotzeit war eigentlich ganz gut, aber bl-Meer ?


----------



## maddn11 (21. November 2019)

Deswegen die ungewohnte Linienwahl


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Treppen haben se ja schön angelegt. An der Kanzel dürften sie langsam auch mal was machen, wobei .. wenn die Treppen so werden wie bei der Abfahrt nach Ebermannstadt aus Richtung Burg Feuerstein dann können sie das auch gerne lassen.





0815p schrieb:


> Die Brotzeit war eigentlich ganz gut, aber bl-Meer ?


Bl Meer a Traum bei Naß


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2019)

Ja amol bin ich gegen Baum gfahren und dann hätts mich fast gelöffelt


----------



## RolandMC (21. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja amol bin ich gegen Baum gfahren und dann hätts mich fast gelöffelt


 Die Einfahrtsstelle im Z.tal! Ist geil das du die geschafft hast
0815p geiler Name genau wie dein Fahrstil.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja amol bin ich gegen Baum gfahren und dann hätts mich fast gelöffelt



Vorne immernoch MM drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2019)

Wie hast Du eigentlich den namen hier geändert, @0815p ?


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Vorne immernoch MM drauf?


MM hat ich vorne nie drauf, oder doch, die ersten Jahre, aber für mich gibt es eigentlich nur einen Super VR und des ist der Baron 26" 2.5 er , der hält was er verspricht.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wie hast Du eigentlich den namen hier geändert, @0815p ?


 in der unteren leiste

Deutsch

Werben/Advertise
Impressum
Verhaltensregeln
Kontakt
Hilfe und Impressum
RSS
Forum software by XenForo® © 2010-2019 XenForo Ltd.

 auf Kontakt gedrückt, und meinen Wunsch geäußert , und es wurde schnell und freundlich geändert .


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> MM hat ich vorne nie drauf, oder doch, die ersten Jahre, aber für mich gibt es eigentlich nur einen Super VR und des ist der Baron 26" 2.5 er , der hält was er verspricht.


Jetzt verwirrst Du mich ein bisschen 



0815p schrieb:


> Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution ADDIX Ultra Soft Super Gravity 27,5" Faltreifen



Egal, ich hab von Schwalbe nen neuen Mary ADDIX Soft bekommen. Der rutscht auf feuchten Laub richtig schön immer in Richtung 
Bäume ... Gestern zwei mal nen Baum anvisiert und einmal gestreift mit'm Ellbogen von Köttweinsdorf runter zum Dooser Wehr.


----------



## 0815p (21. November 2019)

Ich dachte mit MM meinst den maxxis minion, den Magic Mary hab ich auf den 27.5" ersatz VR , fahr in aber so gut wie nie


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrst Du mich ein bisschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Musst schon Addix ultrasoft nehmen, um bei den Bedingungen gut fahren zu können. Bin den Soft lange Zeit gefahren und ich fand ihn immer gut, aber ich hatte derzeit auch einen anderen Fokus als über nasse Kalksteine und Holzstufen kontrolliert bremsen zu können. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert auch... geht halt nur nicht auf jedem Trail ;-)


----------



## maddn11 (21. November 2019)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Musst schon Addix ultrasoft nehmen, um bei den Bedingungen gut fahren zu können.



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich stehe zwar eigentlich nicht auf die schweren Reifen, aber der Ultrasoft war für mich schon fast eine Offenbarung. Auf Fels ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Soft, aber über den Rollwiderstand wollen wir lieber gar nicht reden. Ich fahre den eh nur vorne, mir ist hinten nicht so wichtig...
Leider gibts den Supersoft aber nicht in 29" , so kann ich ihn nicht auf meinem Winterrad fahren, da wäre er aber erst recht gut.


----------



## maddn11 (21. November 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ...ich hab von Schwalbe nen neuen Mary ADDIX Soft bekommen. Der rutscht auf feuchten Laub richtig schön immer in Richtung
> Bäume ... Gestern zwei mal nen Baum anvisiert und einmal gestreift mit'm Ellbogen von Köttweinsdorf runter zum Dooser Wehr.


Wen du den Baum anvisierst, fährst du auch drauf ->> Blickführung


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2019)

MM lila supersoft doppelte Karkasse 1440g in 27,5. Bester Vorderreifen nach Baron2,5.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. November 2019)

Und mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr vorne?
Schlauch oder Milch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (22. November 2019)

Ich fahre tubeless, Druck nach Bedarf, ca. 1,5bar. Ich messe aber nich oft, sondern passe auf dem Trail an.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. November 2019)

Ich steh auf dem Schlauch (auch beim ganz neuen Bike), fahre Magic orange vorne (29), Hans Dampf hinten (27,5), 1,2-1,5 bar.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. November 2019)

Heute ging's ganz gut mit dem Softgrip


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. November 2019)

RolandMC schrieb:


> MM lila supersoft doppelte Karkasse 1440g in 27,5. Bester Vorderreifen nach Baron2,5.



  dann doch lieber einen weichen Minion, da sparst gleich mal 200g!!!
hab letzte Woche Pi x Daumen abgelassen, waren dann zuhause doch nur noch 0,62 Bar  , kein Problem trotz Schlauch am VR!


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> dann doch lieber einen weichen Minion, da sparst gleich mal 200g!!!
> hab letzte Woche Pi x Daumen abgelassen, waren dann zuhause doch nur noch 0,62 Bar  , kein Problem trotz Schlauch am VR!


Warst in der schönen fränkischen Schweiz hab ich gehört. Schön unsere kleinen Berge.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. November 2019)

P+M haben mich fix und alle gemacht 
War aber super!


----------



## 0815p (28. November 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> P+M haben mich fix und alle gemacht
> War aber super!


Hast dich super geschlagen, bis zum Schluss ?


----------



## Martin-Wolf (1. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen, die Gesellschaft. Ich bin mal so frech und schreibe hier (bestimmt fährt heut einer von Euch am STB, oder?). 
Dann könnte man das ja zusammen tun?! Technisch-Strecke ...

Bin auf jeden Fall draußen, 12h.

Martin-Wolf


----------



## Ketchyp (9. Dezember 2019)

An die die öfters in der Fränkischen sind: spricht etwas gegen Streitberg-Muggendorf-Gößweinstein-Behringersmühle und dann über Doos Richtung Wüßtenstein und dann über Veilbronn-Unterleitner zurück? Als Untersatz war das Schotterrad angedacht. Hält man sich für fahrbare Trails zwischen Behringersmühle und Wüßtenstein eher östlich oder westlich von Wisent/Aufseß? Kenne halt nur die Wanderwege bei Kuchenmühle/Riesenburg. Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Dezember 2019)

Immer Rechts der Bäche davon und immer der Wanderweg Beschilderung folgen.
Wüstenstein dann die Teerstrasse hoch und am Friedhof rechts rein. Da hast dann Schotter mal gröber mal feiner bis Leidinghof.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Dezember 2019)

Er könnte aber auch in Muggendorf die Teerstrasse hoch (nach dem Friedhof die zweite Links rein)und oben an der Kreuzung gerade aus drüber bergab Richtung Doos. Nach 200-300 Meter geht links ein Wanderweg rein, der führt auch zur Kuchenmühle auf den Wanderweg Richtung Wüstenstein.

Kann nämlich sein das zwischen Sachsenmühle und Behringersmühle der Weg noch gesperrt ist wegen Holzfällarbeiten.


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Dezember 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Er könnte aber auch in Muggendorf die Teerstrasse hoch (nach dem Friedhof die zweite Links rein)und oben an der Kreuzung gerade aus drüber bergab Richtung Doos. Nach 200-300 Meter geht links ein Wanderweg rein, der führt auch zur Kuchenmühle auf den Wanderweg Richtung Wüstenstein.
> 
> Kann nämlich sein das zwischen Sachsenmühle und Behringersmühle der Weg noch gesperrt ist wegen Holzfällarbeiten.



Danke für deine Tipps, waren direkt heute Vormittag fahren! 
Sachsenmühle und Behringersmühle war frei, und wir waren immer Rechts von Wiesent unterwegs - das war halt der Standard-Wanderweg, dachte vielleicht gibt es da noch etwas anderes in der Ecke. 
Ich bin dann quasi von Veilbronn an der ST2187 wieder zurück nach Streitberg und das war dementsprechend ein bisschen langweilig - macht es da Sinn im Wald über Klebfelsen, Hummerstein und Co zu fahren oder ist das eher nicht fahrbar bzw. hoch quälen und Schotterweg runter?


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2019)

Veilbronn ein wenig die Strasse Richtung Störnhof rauf. Nach der letzten Hofeinfahrt rechts noch ein wenig weiter, dann rechts in en Waldweg.
Irgendwann geht es rechts wieder runter auf den Radweg, der auf der alten Trasse der Eisenbahn zwischen Unterleinleiter u Veilbronn verläuft.
Nach dem Bahnhof Unterleinleiter rechts, vor der Brücke über den Bach gleich wieder links, orographisch links der Leinleiter weiter, vor der nächsten Brücke links, dann links in den wald und aufwärts. Dann dem Weg folgen, bis dieser auf einen gepflasterten Weg trifft, hier links etwas hinauf, dann rechts in den Wanderweg. Diesem folgen, bis man unterhalb des Hummerstein in Gasseldorf ankommt.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Dezember 2019)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ....
> Sachsenmühle und Behringersmühle war frei, und wir waren immer Rechts von Wiesent unterwegs - das war halt der Standard-Wanderweg, dachte vielleicht gibt es da noch etwas anderes in der Ecke.



Rechts der Wiesent gäbe es sinnvoll nur:
Rauf auf die Neideck, nach Trainmeusel, zum Druidenhain, nach Burggaillenreuth, nach Gößweinstein, am Hotel Stempferhof runter zur Stempfermühle (das ist wieder Weg von der Sachsenmühle her) und von da nach Behringersmühle.

Oder eben die andere Seite.
Matterhornwand - Langes Tal - Heinrich-Uhl-Weg bis Engelhardtsberg und neben der oder auch direkt durch die Riesenburg runter; alternativ Heinrich-Uhl bis Moritz und dann runter ins Wiesenttal. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Nummer dann.
Von Moritz lohnt sich auch die Steilabfahrt zur Sachsenmühle, dann wieder asphaltierter Rollator-Weg an der Bahn lang.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Sachsenmühle und Behringersmühle war frei, und wir waren immer Rechts von Wiesent unterwegs - das war halt der Standard-Wanderweg, dachte vielleicht gibt es da noch etwas anderes in der Ecke.


Oberhalb der klassischen Schotterpiste an der Bahn entlang gibt es auch noch Wege. Die sind aber teilweise nicht beschildert. Da kommt man dann grob hinter der Burg Gößweinstein raus nachdem man die Teerstrasse runter zur Sachsenmühle überquert hat. Der Weg geht über Esperhöhle, Burggaillenreuth ...

Von Moritz aus kann man auch zum Schwingbogen fahren über Neudorf und dann am Frankenweg weiter nach Streitberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (12. Dezember 2019)

Alles klar, danke für euer Feedback! Dann schau ich mal was ich das nächste mal zamfahre!


----------



## 0815p (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich werde am Donnerstag von 10.00 Uhr bis 13.00 Uhr ab Matterhorn Parke a Runde Richtung Brotzeit usw fohren 
Falls aner mit fohren will, soll er bescheid sagen. 
Und Freitag will ich auch nochmals radeln, da hab ich wahrscheinlich auch frei.


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2019)

Morgen 1100 Uhr Matterhorn


----------



## maddn11 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hast du es gut, kannst das Wetter noch schön nutzen!
Ich hab ab nächster Woche frei, da pisst es dann wieder


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Dezember 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich hab ab nächster Woche frei, da pisst es dann wieder


Werde kurz Mitleid haben mit euch wenn in D das Kackwetter los geht. Bin auf GC bis Mitte Februar, aktuell top Wetter 

Trotzdem schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle!





Und nicht traurig sein, in Deutschland wird das Wetter auch mal wieder schön


----------



## 0815p (28. Dezember 2019)

Fohr morgen ab Matterhorn Parke Richtung adlersta usw, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Dezember 2019)

Bin sogar in der Fränkischen, muss aber zum Essen antreten...?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Dezember 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Bin sogar in der Fränkischen, muss aber zum Essen antreten...?


N Gudn 

Fast wie in Franken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (29. Dezember 2019)

Naaa , die fränkische is schöner


----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> Naaa , die fränkische is schöner



Der Fotobeweis:







Aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen musste der Fahrer mit aufwendigen elektronischen Mitteln unkenntlich gemacht werden, da keine Einverständniserklärung vorlag .
Aber man kann es sich ja denken 
Genaugenommen ist das aber nicht fränkische, sondern Stadtgebiet in Franken...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Dezember 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Der Fotobeweis:


Der Foddobeweis zeigt in Franken ist es kalt 
HTW is des aber wurschd, der war in jungen Jahren scho ned kälteempfindlich


----------



## 0815p (10. Januar 2020)

Martina und ich fahren morgen 10.30uhr ab Matterhorn Parke Richtung Moritz und weissmarter, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid geben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Januar 2020)

Bescheid!

(Jetzt nur noch für ein Radl entscheiden...)


----------



## Eraserhead-de (10. Januar 2020)

Moin! 
Corinna und ich kommen auch! 
(jetzt noch Wecker stellen nicht vergessen)


----------



## 0815p (16. Januar 2020)

Fahr morgen um 13.45 Matterhorn parke, falls aner z.u.l soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (23. Januar 2020)

fohr morgen um 13.15 uhr ab matterparke richt brotzeit,falls jemand mitwill


----------



## 0815p (24. Februar 2020)

Wir waren mal im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs, schöne Gegend, Klasse Trails und nette Menschen, uuuuuund super Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2020)

Ganz schön still hier geworden, aber es gibt einen Anlass:
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an @rebirth  und @RolandMC


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2020)

Von mir auch alles Gute an die Geburtstagskinder


----------



## ragazza (22. März 2020)

Roland, alte Haut, alles Gute. Den Geburtstag kann ich mir merken, meine Tochter wurde heute 27  

Gruß Robert


----------



## RolandMC (23. März 2020)

Vielen Dank!!
Alles gute nachträglich rebirth und Milan0 ich hoffe ihr hattet auch so eine große Feier wie ich.


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2020)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!
> Alles gute nachträglich rebirth und Milan0 ich hoffe ihr hattet auch so eine große Feier wie ich.



Danke!
Über Skype natürlich


----------



## scratch_a (1. April 2020)

Die Fränkische ist anscheinend aktuell sehr gefragt: https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...wanderer-in-der-frankischen-schweiz-1.9989626

Vielleicht ist dann nach der Ausgangsbeschränkung umso weniger los, dann greifen wir wieder an 
Für die Einheimischen ist es allerdings schon eine Belastung. Selbst bei uns trifft man inzwischen oft Leute auf Wegen, auf denen man vorher ganz selten jemand gesehen hat. Da wird das Abstandhalten oft schon schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (1. April 2020)

Ich denke jedes mal beim fahren,  es ist Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. April 2020)

Hier ah, wusst gar nicht, dass soviel Leut Füß zum Laufen haben ?


----------



## MtB55 (1. April 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hier ah, wusst gar nicht, dass soviel Leut Füß zum Laufen haben ?


Ich hoffe nur nicht das es zur Massenbewegung wird.


----------



## maddn11 (1. April 2020)

Die gehen schon wieder rein, wenn sie wieder raus dürfen


----------



## RolandMC (2. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Die gehen schon wieder rein, wenn sie wieder raus dürfen


Schön geschrieben.


----------



## MtB55 (2. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Die gehen schon wieder rein, wenn sie wieder raus dürfen


Echt erstaunlich dieses Verhalten


----------



## Lenka K. (2. April 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Echt erstaunlich dieses Verhalten


Überhaupt nicht. Ist überall das gleiche.

Das, was die Leute normalerweise machen -- shoppen, kaffeetrinken, im Biergarten abhängen -- dürfen sie nicht. Dann laufen sie halt im Wald herum, weil die in den eigenen vier Wänden, mit zwei Leuten, die Homeoffice haben, sonst kirre werden.

Übrigens, es wird in den Medien und vor allem seitens der Obrigkeit so getan, als wäre die grösste Gefahr sich zu infizieren bei einer flüchtigen Begegnung im Wald/draussen. Nein, am wahrscheinlichsten infiziert man sich im Supermarkt beim täglichen Klopapierhunting!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. April 2020)

Nachtrag:
Die Polizei in Ebermannstadt reagierte aber besonnen und regelungskonform.

Anders als die aus Eischtätt  :






						Aufsehen um Polizeieinsatz nach Kletterbetrieb in Konstein - News zu Klettern - Frankenjura.com
					






					www.frankenjura.com
				




Manche der Grünröcke trauern wirklich den 60ern und 70ern nach ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Die Polizei in Ebermannstadt reagierte aber besonnen und regelungskonform.
> 
> Anders als die aus Eischtätt  :
> ...



War heut extra wieder an Felsen wo keine Polizei der hinkommt, weil wenn man jeden Tag draußen unterwegs ist, ists wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit auf einen Dorfpolizisten zu treffen 

G.


----------



## MtB55 (2. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Die Polizei in Ebermannstadt reagierte aber besonnen und regelungskonform.
> 
> Anders als die aus Eischtätt  :
> ...


Da wären wir wieder beim Denunziantentum, na super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (2. April 2020)

Ich fahr momentan nur noch unter der Woche, am Wochenende bin ich lieber da wo keine Leute sind.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2020)

Schöne Trails! Was mich da am meisten freut, is zu sehn, dass es euch gut geht!

Noch mehr freu ich mich, uns irgendwann mal wieder persönlich von zu überzeugen!


----------



## LeFritzz (2. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Manche der Grünröcke trauern wirklich den 60ern und 70ern nach ...


Dankbar und froh bin ich, sowas von Dir zu hören.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War heut extra wieder an Felsen wo keine Polizei der hinkommt, weil wenn man jeden Tag draußen unterwegs ist, ists wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit auf einen Dorfpolizisten zu treffen
> 
> G.


Den Dorfgendarm in Heiligenstadt haben's in den 1960ern im Hochwinter in den Bach geworfen, weil er ständig die Jungen aufgeschrieben hat, die zu spät noch im Wirtshaus waren...


----------



## coast13 (2. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Ist überall das gleiche.
> 
> Das, was die Leute normalerweise machen -- shoppen, kaffeetrinken, im Biergarten abhängen -- dürfen sie nicht. Dann laufen sie halt im Wald herum, weil in den eigenen vier Wänden, mit zwei Leuten, die Homeoffice haben, werden die sonst kirre.



schon mal überlegt, dass man in der Tat wirklich kirre werden könnte, wenn man in einer "zugesperrten" Stadt lebt ? Nicht jeder hat den Luxus, eine Dachterassenwohnung oder eines Heims mit Garten zu haben. Die Frau eines Freundes in Mailand hat sich letzte Woche umgebracht, weil sie nicht mehr "ihr" Leben hatte (shoppen, Kaffee..Gelateria....was er Stadt-Mensch halt so 24/7 macht).... ok, mag jetzt krass klingen... aber das Bashing gegen Menschen, die jetzt mal die Stadtflucht für n paar Stunden antreten, das geht mir auf den Sack ! Überlegt mal, wie ihr euch über ein Waldbetretungsverbot freuen würdet ! ? Der Münchner, der zum klettern nach an die Altmühl fährt is gut und macht alles richtig, der Nürnberger, der in der Fränkische fährt ist bööööse....

Krass finde ich auch, dass jetzt Gemeinden auf m Land gegen die Stadtmenschen die Mistgabeln und Dreschflegel auspacken... viel Vergnügen den Gastronomen in der nächsten Saison, wenn die "Stadtmenschen" denen den Stinkefinger zeigen !

Das schreibt jetzt jemand, der in einer Komfortzone lebt, aber trotzdem über den Tellerrand raus schaut ...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. April 2020)

Hä?
Schuß nicht gehört?
Oder wo geht es jetzt hin?


----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

@DaFriiitz 

ich hab sehr wohl den Schuß gehört.... und bin in der glücklichen Lage, direkt von der Haustür aus losgehen bzw. radln zu können. Ich fahre momentan mit dem Auto nirgends wo hin zum biken oder wandern.... bin dafür mit jedem Grashalm in meiner direkten Umgebung "per Du" 
Meine Bike- bzw. Wandergruppe kenne ich nur noch via Whatsapp.

Ich "sehe" aber auch die Menschen, die das nicht können.... und habe deshalb auch ein gewisses Verständnis bzw. Toleranz

Mal was zum lesen









						Trotz Corona: In Franken wimmelt es von Ausflüglern
					

Nürnberg - Der Rothsee wurde am Samstag so von Ausflüglern überrannt, dass die Polizei mehrfach durchgreifen musste. In der Fränkischen Schweiz waren die Wanderparkplätze trotz Ausgangsbeschränkungen voll. Haben wir also mitten in der Coronakrise ein Ausflüglerproblem?




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> schon mal überlegt, dass man in der Tat wirklich kirre werden könnte, wenn man in einer "zugesperrten" Stadt lebt ? Nicht jeder hat den Luxus, eine Dachterassenwohnung oder eines Heims mit Garten zu haben. Die Frau eines Freundes in Mailand hat sich letzte Woche umgebracht, weil sie nicht mehr "ihr" Leben hatte (shoppen, Kaffee..Gelateria....was er Stadt-Mensch halt so 24/7 macht).... ok, mag jetzt krass klingen... aber das Bashing gegen Menschen, die jetzt mal die Stadtflucht für n paar Stunden antreten, das geht mir auf den Sack ! Überlegt mal, wie ihr euch über ein Waldbetretungsverbot freuen würdet ! ? Der Münchner, der zum klettern nach an die Altmühl fährt is gut und macht alles richtig, der Nürnberger, der in der Fränkische fährt ist bööööse....
> 
> Krass finde ich auch, dass jetzt Gemeinden auf m Land gegen die Stadtmenschen die Mistgabeln und Dreschflegel auspacken... viel Vergnügen den Gastronomen in der nächsten Saison, wenn die "Stadtmenschen" denen den Stinkefinger zeigen !
> 
> Das schreibt jetzt jemand, der in einer Komfortzone lebt, aber trotzdem über den Tellerrand raus schaut ...


Wenn sich die Frau umgebracht hat, dann bestimmt nicht wegen der 3-4 Wochen die Sie sich einschränken musste. So ein Beispiel hier zu bringen ist nicht klug.
Wir haben besondere Zeiten in denen besondere Regeln gelten. Je öfters diese Regeln gebrochen, werden desto länger dauert das ganze.

Die "Stadtmenschen" von denen du hier schreibst, wohnen ja nicht unfreiwillig dort. Sie haben sich Ihren Wohnort wegen der vielen Vorteile des Stadtlebens selbst ausgesucht. Da das auch Nachteile haben kann, muss man eben jetzt in Kauf nehmen.
Normalerweise habe ich nichts gegen die Erholungssuchenden die am Wochenende unsere Fränkische besuchen.

Deine Drohung wegen den Gastronomen, ist lächerlich und macht mich wütend!!

Der Trend um die Schließungen der alteingesessenen Gastwirtschaften in der fränkischen Schweiz ist nicht neu.

Da braucht´s nicht einen neunmal klugen wie dich, der hier mit fernbleibender Kundschaft droht. Die heutigen Gäste kommen und meinen alles muss billig und super sein. Wird das Bier und der Schweinebraten 20 Cent teurer ziehen sie die Nasen hoch.
Dann wird das nächste mal der Rucksack eingepackt und die Wust vom Aldi schmeckt dann halt doch wieder. Aber der Müll bleibt auf den Wanderparkplätzen damit wir wenigstens auch etwas von dem Ausflug hatten.

Also weine hier nicht rum. In 2-3 Wochen dürft ihr wieder raus und könnt uns "Überschwemmen".
Halten wir uns nicht daran, treffen wir uns eben in ein paar Monaten mit Gummihandschuhen und Mundschutz.


----------



## scratch_a (3. April 2020)

@coast13 Also ich lese es nicht so drastisch aus den Beiträgen hier raus, wie du es jetzt darstellst. Selbst Lenka hat ja geschrieben, dass eine sonst verrückt werden. 
Allerdings finde ich es auch unfair, die schlimme Situation in Italien mit der hier bei uns zu vergleichen. Wir haben keine komplette Ausgangssperre, sondern eben eine Beschränkung.

Was mich schon etwas irritiert ist folgendes: Manche Stadtmenschen kommen/wollen ihr lebenlang nicht in die Natur raus. Die Stadt ist an sich auch nicht zugesperrt, man darf auch dort durch die leeren Gassen und Straßen spazieren, Fahrradfahren, joggen. Und momentan hat man das Gefühl, dass alle in die ländliche Regionen drängen, weil sie sich in der Stadt bedroht fühlen (vom Virus, von der Polizei?) oder auch einfach die Zeit haben, in der Gegend rumzufahren. Nicht nur in der fränkischen, auch bei uns sieht man an manchen Orten haufenweise Autos mit N-Nummernschildern. Ab einer gewissen Zahl wird es auch bei uns schwer, sich an nötige Abstände zu halten. Wenn sich jeder in seinem Umkreis aufhalten und nicht eine Stunde erst mit dem Auto wohin fahren würde (was an sich ja auch Gefährdungspotential hat), dann wären auch die kleinen Parkplätze und "Touristenhotspots" nicht so überlaufen. Diese Ausflugsorte können jetzt nicht plötzlich die seelische Auffangstation für sehr viele Menschen werden. Davor hat es kaum jemanden und danach interessiert es wieder die wenigsten, wie es draußen auf dem Dorf weiter geht. Das sich da dann Einheimische etwas "ausgenutzt" vor kommen, kann ich auch nachvollziehen.

Ich kann mir durchaus auch vorstellen, dass es für Leute einer kleinen Wohnung sehr schwierig ist, ständig aufeinander zu sitzen und habe zum Teil auch Verständnis dafür, dass sie raus müssen/wollen.
Allerdings wenn das Leben mancher Personen bisher aus shoppen, Kaffee, Bars, Kino bestand, dann werden die wenigsten auf dem Land ihre Zufriedenheit finden, weil sie da auch keinen sozialen Kontakt haben (sollen).

Wir müssen eben alle einen oder mehr Gänge zurück schalten, verzichten und etwas entspannter werden, uns hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen bringt ja auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

@RolandMC 

...deine Sicht der Dinge, ok...aber beleidigend musst nicht gleich werden


----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2020)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Je öfters diese Regeln gebrochen werden


Genau. Ich zitiere aus dem NB-Artikel:
"Die gesetzliche Bestimmung lautet, dass Menschen nur in Gruppen laufen dürfen, wenn sie mit diesen Leuten ohnehin in einer häuslichen Gemeinschaft leben."



RolandMC schrieb:


> desto länger dauert das ganze


Aha. Die Wanderer in der Fränkischen, die mit der Familie einen Ausflug unternehmen, sind schuld. So kann man das auch sehen ...  .

Das schlimmste an dieser Krise ist, dass die Menschen ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.


----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @coast13
> 
> Wir müssen eben alle einen oder mehr Gänge zurück schalten, verzichten und etwas entspannter werden, uns hier gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen bringt ja auch nix



Stimme da voll mit dir überein.
Habe gestern da wohl auch etwas überreagiert (auch vor dem Hintergrund Mailand)....  mein Eindruck ist halt, dass die beschriebene Gruppe jetzt so langsam generell als das Böse schlechthin dargestellt wird.


----------



## scratch_a (3. April 2020)

Nein, ich denke, wir sind uns da schon sehr einig, dass man (wie immer) nicht generell eine bestimmte Gruppe an den Pranger stellen kann und sollte. 
Jeder von uns lernt in dieser bisher nicht da gewesener Situation dazu. Ansichten und Meinungen ändern sich auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit, da sich die Lage so schnell verändert. Ich hoffe, dass wir alle einen kühlen Kopf bewahren und uns auch später (hoffentlich sehr bald wieder) noch in die Augen sehen können


----------



## SuShu (3. April 2020)

Na da unterstelle ich Mal ganz Vielen, die ich in den letzten Tagen im Großraum Nürnberg auf Straßen, Plätzen und im Wald gesehen habe, dass sie sich draußen erst getroffen haben und nicht in einer häuslichen Gemeinschaft zusammen leben. Womit ich persönlich kein Problem hätte, wenn sie dabei ihren Abstand zueinander halten würden. Machen viele aber auch nicht.


----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

@scratch_a



.... und alle gesund bleiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (3. April 2020)

.


----------



## maddn11 (3. April 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> Na da unterstelle ich Mal ganz Vielen, die ich in den letzten Tagen im Großraum Nürnberg auf Straßen, Plätzen und im Wald gesehen habe, dass sie sich draußen erst getroffen haben und nicht in einer häuslichen Gemeinschaft zusammen leben. Womit ich persönlich kein Problem hätte, wenn sie dabei ihren Abstand zueinander halten würden. Machen viele aber auch nicht.



Die Beobachtung mache ich auch.
Rausgehen wäre ja nicht das Problem, solange man alleine ist. Vielleicht sind auch deswegen so viele Autos unterwegs, wenn so viele einzeln fahren.
Es scheinen viele Menschen halt Zeit zu haben und ich find es nachvollziehbar, das sie raus wollen bei dem schönen Wetter. Gerade auch mit Kindern.


----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Es scheinen viele Menschen halt Zeit zu haben ....



in der Tat. In meinen Umfeld haben fast alle Kurzarbeit (ich auch), manche gar keine Arbeit mehr.

Hab jetzt im April 6 Tage Kurzarbeit, kann aber weder Keller/Garage entrümpeln da Recycling-Hof zu ... noch kann ich Farbe kaufen, weil Baumarkt zu.  Also hab ich halt jetzt mal Huppendorfer gehamstert....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2020)

Also ich wäre froh wenn ich 6 Tage Kurzarbeit hätte. 6 Tage mehr Klettern oder Radfahren 
Ich vertseh niemanden der mit mehr Freizeit nichts anfagen kann 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich vertseh niemanden der mit mehr Freizeit nichts anfagen kann


Ach, das würdest du schon verstehen, wenn es nette Mitmenschen geben würde, die dir gerne vorschreiben würden, was du mit deiner Freizeit anfangen kannst, obwohl du da nichts Verbotenes machen möchtest!


----------



## coast13 (3. April 2020)

..keine Angst, mir fällt schon was ein in meiner "Freizeit"... aber immer die gleichen Runden (mangels Alternativen) mit dem Rad werden halt auch irgendwann mal öde. Und das Rad ins Auto und irgenwo hin fahren mach ich nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> ..keine Angst, mir fällt schon was ein in meiner "Freizeit"... aber immer die gleichen Runden (mangels Alternativen) mit dem Rad werden halt auch irgendwann mal öde. Und das Rad ins Auto und irgenwo hin fahren mach ich nicht



Aber Rad nicht ins Auto schnallen und die Anzahl an Alternativen haben ja nichts mit Corona zu tun? Mal ein Monat nur mit Frau unterweges zu sein oder ausschließlich eigene Projekte alleine zu verwirklichen, haben doch auch mal was 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach, das würdest du schon verstehen, wenn es nette Mitmenschen geben würde, die dir gerne vorschreiben würden, was du mit deiner Freizeit anfangen kannst, obwohl du da nichts Verbotenes machen möchtest!



Hört sich aber nicht nach netten Mitmenschen an   

G.


----------



## MtB55 (3. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber Rad nicht ins Auto schnallen und die Anzahl an Alternativen haben ja nichts mit Corona zu tun? Mal ein Monat nur mit Frau unterweges zu sein oder ausschließlich eigene Projekte alleine zu verwirklichen, haben doch auch mal was
> 
> G.


Da ich sowieso oft mit meiner Frau fahre, ändert sich nicht so viel, meine Männerrunden vermisse ich aber schon


----------



## RolandMC (3. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> @RolandMC
> 
> ...deine Sicht der Dinge, ok...aber beleidigend musst nicht gleich werden


Das war nicht beleidigend, ich bin nur für klare Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hört sich aber nicht nach netten Mitmenschen an


Eben ...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. April 2020)

Ich höre mir zu dieser Diskussion jetzt entspannt den Konstantin Wecker an ("Questa nuova realtá"):

E non dirmi che è già tardi
e per le strade si spengono i caffè.
Forse la tua donna ti ha lasciato,
ma che cosa vuoi che sia.

_Questo mondo gira in fretta 
ed è tutto una follia. 
Il fascismo che ritorna 
da Berlino fino a Roma._

E prendiamoci per mano
sui dintorni della sera,
lei ci porterà lontano
fra le luci dell´aurora.

Lascia fare tutto al cuore,
lascia dirgli le parole,
lascia entrare
questa nuova realtà.

Und danach aufs Bike und raus auf den Hometrail.


----------



## Achtzig (4. April 2020)

Hör dir lieber mal die Haberer vom Wecker an. Die passen besser.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. April 2020)

Rotsocken Freie Wege weit und breit.











Und solange Berliner, Münchner, Fürstenfeldbrucker, Leute aus dem Main Taunus Kreis bei uns in Rudeln an den Kletterfelsen hängen braucht man sich über ein paar Nebenstädtler die es In die fränkische treibt nicht aufregen.

Ausserdem haben wir es doch richtig gut im Gegensatz zu zum Beispiel den Tirolern

CoV: Kontrollen in den Bergen - tirol.ORF.at https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3042395/


----------



## MtB55 (4. April 2020)

Erstaunlich wenig los heute


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. April 2020)

An der Matt Parke kann einem schon mal der Kamm anschwellen.





Man kann doch seinen Müll wieder mit nach Hause nehmen und dort entsorgen. Die Müllabfuhr arbeitet doch noch.

Die Flasche hat bestimmt nicht der Wind rausgeweht ....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. April 2020)

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der Geruch von Essen (und sei es noch so wenig) Tiere angelockt hat - die schaffen es auch, beim Buddeln auf der Suche ne Flasche rauszuschubsen, die obenauf liegt...


----------



## RolandMC (5. April 2020)

Das ist genau das was ich im oberen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Nicht das jetzt wieder einer schreibt das ist eine Ausnahme, ich sehe das des öfteren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. April 2020)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich im oberen Beitrag geschrieben habe. Nicht das jetzt wieder einer schreibt das ist eine Ausnahme, ich sehe das des öfteren.


Jeder dritte Rastplatz sieht so aus... Das sind weniger die Natur suchenden aus den Nachbarstätten sondern jene aus den anderen Bundesländern welche seit Wochen bei uns in Ihren "Wohnmobilen" hausen.

Meine Beobachtungen.

Am Freitag Abend standen oberhalb der Matt Parke auf der Parke nach der Kurve auch 2 Wohmobi aus Berlin und ein Bus aus MTK. Möchte nicht wissen wie es dort gerade aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (5. April 2020)

Den Müll sollte man generell derzeit an solchen entlegenen Mülleimern nicht mehr entsorgen. Wer weiß schon, wann die wieder geleert werden.
Das sagt eigentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Prinzipiell spricht ja nix gegen Wohnmobile (ich hab auch eins), was man mitbringt, kann man auch wieder mit heim nehmen.
Wo die derzeit ihr Abwasser entsorgen, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, da gibts momentan kaum Möglichkeiten.
Ich frage mich aber, warum die nicht ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten und weggeschickt werden, für die gilt wohl das bayrische Recht nicht???


----------



## maddn11 (5. April 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch sein, dass der Geruch von Essen (und sei es noch so wenig) Tiere angelockt hat - die schaffen es auch, beim Buddeln auf der Suche ne Flasche rauszuschubsen, die obenauf liegt...


Das mit den Tieren kann sein, muss aber nicht. Den Menschen ist es leider auch zuzutrauen...


----------



## coast13 (5. April 2020)

Hier bei mir entsorgen regelmäßig ein paar blöde Säcke ihre gelben Säcke im Wald... 
Selbst Sessel und die Reste vom letzten Saufgelage landen da ...


----------



## MtB55 (5. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> Hier bei mir entsorgen regelmäßig ein paar blöde Säcke ihre gelben Säcke im Wald...
> Selbst Sessel und die Reste vom letzten Saufgelage landen da ...


Warum man die gelben Säcke extra in den Wald fährt, anstatt sie vor der Haustür abholen zu lassen, werde ich wohl nicht mehr verstehen.


----------



## coast13 (5. April 2020)

tib02 schrieb:


> Warum man die gelben Säcke extra in den Wald fährt, anstatt sie vor der Haustür abholen zu lassen, werde ich wohl nicht mehr verstehen.


Dito
Ebenso warum man sein Altglas im Wald entsorgt


----------



## MtB55 (5. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> Dito
> Ebenso warum man sein Altglas im Wald entsorgt


Ode Sperrmüll, ein Anruf genügt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (5. April 2020)

Trotz allem war heute ein sehr schöner Tag,  tolle Tour gefahren, neue Weg erkundigt und sogar einige leichte Trails waren dabei.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, warum die nicht ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten und weggeschickt werden, für die gilt wohl das bayrische Recht nicht???


Weil die schon so Clever sind und sich dort aufhalten wo alle Schaltjahr mal ein Polizeiauto vorbei kommt. 

Waischenfeld zum Beispiel ist zweigeteilt. Auf der einen Seite ist die PI Pegnitz zuständig und auf der anderen Seite die aus Bayreuth. Die fahren kein 25km extra raus aufs Land nur wegen ein paar Kletterer.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2020)

Normalerweise ist an der Kanzel ja nix los, höchstens mal am ersten schönen Tag im Jahr - und dann wieder am letzten. Sonst fahr ich da weitestgehend alleine, selten sehe ich mal 1-2 Mountainbiker, sonst mittlerweile eher E-Biker. Aktuell sind aber derart viele Wanderer unterwegs, dass man Freitag-Sonntag kaum dort fahren mag. Freue mich schon drauf, wenn das alles vorbei ist, dann ist die Fränkische wieder leer(er). 

Das man sich jetzt aber beschwert, wenn viele Erholung beim Wandern suchen finde ich schon befremdlich. Andererseits passt es ins Bild. Sonst stört man sich nur an den Mountainbikern und Motorradfahrern, jetzt sind es eben primär Wanderer die man sieht, also beschwert man sich über die. Raser, Rowdies, viel zu laut, halt nein.. viel zu eng!!! 1,5 Meter Regel!!!


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2020)

Heute mal wieder ne alte Tour gmacht


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2020)

Hm kenn ich des auf dem ersten Bild? Glaub net. Das zweite Bild könnte in der Nähe von nem Parkplatz an der Landstraße sein.


----------



## 0815p (8. April 2020)

2 Bild , passt
1. Bild kennst net, ist eine Variante auf einen bekannten trail


----------



## xTr3Me (8. April 2020)

Auch in der Fränkischen?


----------



## 0815p (9. April 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Auch in der Fränkischen?


Ja


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2020)

?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder ne alte Tour gmacht


Allaa wia Staa...
(so würde ich Bob Dylan's 'Like a Rolling Stone' in unser Idiom übersetzen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ?


Wenn man es kennt ist es total einfach.,


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2020)

Etz muass ich mal petzen.

Der 0815p fährt sogar Rennrad!
Bin ihm heute auf ner RR-Runde begegnet! Unglaublich!
(Ja, ich fahr auch RR ab und zu).


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Etz muass ich mal petzen.
> 
> Der 0815p fährt sogar Rennrad!
> Bin ihm heute auf ner RR-Runde begegnet! Unglaublich!
> (Ja, ich fahr auch RR ab und zu).


 
Ja, stimmt, war schön dich wieder mal zu sehen


----------



## maddn11 (10. April 2020)

Aber nicht durch den Wald damit fahren wie der Wolfi mit dem Trekkingrad ?


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2020)

na, mit der kistn kumm ich ned weit, die were 
auch zu schad dafür


----------



## maddn11 (10. April 2020)

Den Baron gibts auch net in 28“


----------



## 0815p (10. April 2020)

Baron fohr ich scho lang nemmer


----------



## maddn11 (10. April 2020)

Wir ham uns ja auch scho länger nimmer gsehn, bist bei die Marie geblieben?


----------



## 0815p (11. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Wir ham uns ja auch scho länger nimmer gsehn, bist bei die Marie geblieben?


Ja, bei der dicken Marie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (15. April 2020)

Bärlauch gibts ja am Hetzleser Berg auch und die Gegend ist ähnlich, aber ein Stück weiter weg:


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2020)

sauber versetzt.


----------



## maddn11 (16. April 2020)

Schee war’s! Und Roland, wann fahr mer mal wieder?


----------



## RolandMC (16. April 2020)

Wenn die Beschränkungen wegfallen, müssen wir was ausmachen! Irgend was fränkisches.


----------



## maddn11 (16. April 2020)

Auweia, klingt nach steilen Treppen und so 

Klar, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## LeFritzz (16. April 2020)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wenn die Beschränkungen wegfallen, müssen wir was ausmachen! Irgend was fränkisches.


Also in 61 Jahren.
Gefahr ist ja erst gebannt nachdem 70% der Bevölkerung infiziert waren und immun sind, also 56Mio.
Bei 2500 Neuinfektionen pro Tag dauert das 22.400 Tage oder 61 Jahre.

Es sei denn, der Engel Aloisius verlässt das Hofbräuhaus und überbringt der Barischen Regierung endlich den göttlichen Ratschluss. Dann könnte es früher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also in 61 Jahren.
> Gefahr ist ja erst gebannt nachdem 70% der Bevölkerung infiziert waren und immun sind, also 56Mio.
> Bei 2500 Neuinfektionen pro Tag dauert das 22.400 Tage oder 61 Jahre.
> 
> Es sei denn, der Engel Aloisius verlässt das Hofbräuhaus und überbringt der Barischen Regierung endlich den göttlichen Ratschluss. Dann könnte es früher sein.


Irgendwann in 1-2 Jahren wird uns hoffentlich ein passender Impfstoff erlösen. Bis dahin muss man weiter Abstand halten. Mit dem Peter könnte man eigentlich problemlos eine Tour fahren, der hängt einen eh ein paar Meter nach dem Parkplatz ab xD


----------



## coast13 (16. April 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Also in 61 Jahren.
> Gefahr ist ja erst gebannt nachdem 70% der Bevölkerung infiziert waren und immun sind, also 56Mio.
> Bei 2500 Neuinfektionen pro Tag dauert das 22.400 Tage oder 61 Jahre.
> 
> Es sei denn, der Engel Aloisius verlässt das Hofbräuhaus und überbringt der Barischen Regierung endlich den göttlichen Ratschluss. Dann könnte es früher sein.


zum Glück stimmt diese Rechnung ja nicht


----------



## LeFritzz (17. April 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> zum Glück stimmt diese Rechnung ja nicht


Und was bitte stimmt daran nicht?


----------



## 0815p (17. April 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Irgendwann in 1-2 Jahren wird uns hoffentlich ein passender Impfstoff erlösen. Bis dahin muss man weiter Abstand halten. Mit dem Peter könnte man eigentlich problemlos eine Tour fahren, der hängt einen eh ein paar Meter nach dem Parkplatz ab xD


Auch ich werde Älter


----------



## maddn11 (17. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Auch ich werde Älter


Die anderen auch...


----------



## RolandMC (17. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Auch ich werde Älter


Aaachhh  das versprichst du mir schon seit Jahren!!


----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2020)

Im Herbst in Erlangen.... vielleicht ganz lohnenswert...


----------



## scratch_a (18. April 2020)

Wenn da überhaupt schon solche Veranstaltungen erlaubt sind, würde es bestimmt noch besser ankommen, wenn bis dahin immer noch keiner in den Urlaub fahren konnte


----------



## maddn11 (18. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> , wenn bis dahin immer noch keiner in den Urlaub fahren konnte


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2020)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Im Herbst in Erlangen.... vielleicht ganz lohnenswert...


Wird ausfallen.

Bis dahin gibt es nämlich bestimmt noch keinen Impfstoff und die 61 Jahre bis 70% "Durchseuchung" erreicht sind, sind da auch noch nicht vorbei.
Wo der Engel Aloisius sich rumtreibt, welcher der Bayrischen Staatsregierung den Göttlichen Ratschluss überbringen soll, ist unklar. Das Hofbräuhaus hat ja geschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (18. April 2020)

Aber bei deiner Rechnung fehlen die symptomlosen Verseuchten die keiner zählt oder nicht? Das könnte das ganze etwas beschleunigen...


----------



## LeFritzz (18. April 2020)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Aber bei deiner Rechnung fehlen die symptomlosen Verseuchten die keiner zählt oder nicht? Das könnte das ganze etwas beschleunigen...


Mit Sicherheit.
Wenn also 5x so viel verseucht sind als in der Statistik, sind wir schon in 12 Jahren durch.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> sind wir schon in 12 Jahren durch


Mindestens wird sich bis dahin bei der Polizei herumgesprochen haben, dass Sportausflüge ausserhalb des eigenen LKs erlaubt sind!


----------



## Achtzig (19. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mindestens wird sich bis dahin bei der Polizei herumgesprochen haben, dass Sportausflüge ausserhalb des eigenen LKs erlaubt sind!


Optimistin!


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mindestens wird sich bis dahin bei der Polizei herumgesprochen haben, dass Sportausflüge ausserhalb des eigenen LKs erlaubt sind!


Der Herr Bayrische Innenminister hat doch gesagt, man könne jederzeit in einem Gespräch mit der Polizei klären, zu welchem Zweck man unterwegs sei, dies wäre überhaupt kein Problem.

Und ich halte es da mit Heinrich Heine, "Erinnerung aus Krähwinkels Schreckenstagen":
"Vertrauet Eurem Magistrat,
Der fromm und liebend schützt den Staat
Durch huldreich hochwohlweises Walten;
Euch ziemt es, stets das Maul zu halten."


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Auch ich werde Älter


Aber nicht weniger fit


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aber nicht weniger fit


Danke


----------



## maddn11 (28. April 2020)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Im Herbst in Erlangen.... vielleicht ganz lohnenswert...


Der Harald P. hat mich auch mittlerweile enttäuscht. Leider fährt er auf Naturtrails auch einen Style, den ich nicht für angemessen halte. Wenn das Hinterrad in Kehren herumgeschleudert werden muss und der Boden nur so wegspritzt, halte ich das nicht für angemessen. Man muss auch nicht über Gletscher fahren, nur um sich besser vermarkten zu können. Sind Erstbefahrungen wirklich so wichtig?
Es sollte halt nicht immer Alles nur in medienwirksamen und effekthascherischen Kommerz enden. Für mich etwas enttäuschend...


----------



## 0815p (28. April 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Der Harald P. hat mich auch mittlerweile enttäuscht. Leider fährt er auf Naturtrails auch einen Style, den ich nicht für angemessen halte. Wenn das Hinterrad in Kehren herumgeschleudert werden muss und der Boden nur so wegspritzt, halte ich das nicht für angemessen. Man muss auch nicht über Gletscher fahren, nur um sich besser vermarkten zu können. Sind Erstbefahrungen wirklich so wichtig?
> Es sollte halt nicht immer Alles nur in medienwirksamen und effekthascherischen Kommerz enden. Für mich etwas enttäuschend...


Bist du nicht der einzige, er hat bei bestimmten Leuten keinen guten Ruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (30. April 2020)

Richtig uncool find ich sein Schulenglisch. Irgendwie wirkt das so wie ein billiger Kopierversuch von den Amiprofis.


----------



## 0815p (9. Mai 2020)

Sorry , nur Handy Fotos


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2020)

macht nix, feine Gegend. Und schön, dich/euch mal persönlich kennen gelernt zuhaben.


----------



## 0815p (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, hat mich auch gefreut. Bist noch trocken heim gekommen?


----------



## alpenpass (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, müde zwar, aber trocken. Ich hoffe, ihr auch.


----------



## maddn11 (12. Mai 2020)

Dann mache ich hier mal Lust auf außerfränkische Regionen, endlich geht wieder was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich hier mal Lust auf außerfränkische Regionen, endlich geht wieder was:


Foan koa schoo, da Rotzbua, da schneidige...


----------



## 0815p (12. Mai 2020)

Cool, und a neue kistn?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Cool, und a neue kistn?


Den Abbaraad hodda doch scho a Joa lanmg ezad...


----------



## scratch_a (12. Mai 2020)

Sehr schönes Video! Super gefahren, super Wetter, offensichtlich schöne Gegend. Die Musik sehr angenehm, wenn auch mir persönlich etwas zu soft


----------



## maddn11 (12. Mai 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Cool, und a neue kistn?


Ist nur gut gepflegt und glänzt vom Angstschweiß   



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Den Abbaraad hodda doch scho a Joa lanmg ezad...



Mit dem Peter fahre ich meist im Winter, da hab ich ja immer das grüne Hardtail


----------



## maddn11 (12. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video! Super gefahren, super Wetter, offensichtlich schöne Gegend. Die Musik sehr angenehm, wenn auch mir persönlich etwas zu soft



schöne Gegend:




Völlig verbauter Betongipfel. Wenn die Beschränkungen fallen, die Seil- und Zahnradbahn wieder fahren, werden Biker wieder von den Rotsocken von der Gipfelplattform oder dem Geländersteig geprügelt, falls die "Bergbetreiber" einen überhaupt dort hin lassen.
Mir war irgendwie die Eingebung gekommen, JETZT dort zu fahren, wo normalerweise nix geht .


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2020)

"Die Zugspitz und der Wendelstein, wo könnt's auf Erden schöner sein.
Ein Lied erklingt mit hellem Ton: 'Gar lieblich ist der Stahlbeton'. "
(Biermösl Blos'n)


----------



## maddn11 (12. Mai 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Die Zugspitz und der Wendelstein, wo könnt's auf Erden schöner sein.
> Ein Lied erklingt mit hellem Ton: 'Gar lieblich ist der Stahlbeton'. "
> (Biermösl Blos'n)


Und in dem Ranking der hässlichsten Gipfel Deutschlands darf dann nicht unser fränkischer Schneeberg fehlen.
Oder hat noch jemand einen?


----------



## scratch_a (12. Mai 2020)

Ok, hast in deinem Video schön kaschiert 
War in der Gegend bisher noch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## maddn11 (12. Mai 2020)

Die Treppen und Geländer sind doch drauf, ebenso die vielen Holztreppen für die fußkranken "Downwalker", die mit den Bahnen hochkommen. Es gibt aber wenige hundert Meter weiter weg normale Bergwege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (13. Mai 2020)

Hab mich wohl zu sehr auf dich/dein Rad fokussiert und die Dimension der Bauwerke nicht realisiert 
Trotzdem schönes Video


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Mai 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Und in dem Ranking der hässlichsten Gipfel Deutschlands darf dann nicht unser fränkischer Schneeberg fehlen.
> Oder hat noch jemand einen?


Der Clou: mit dem Rücken zum Beton die Aussicht geniessen!   
Geht am Wendelstein deutlich besser als am Schneeberg ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Mai 2020)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Mit dem Peter fahre ich meist im Winter, da hab ich ja immer das grüne Hardtail


Und ich dachte immer nur Frauen geben ihren Autos Namen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Mai 2020)

Weniger Steine, mehr Grün


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2020)




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Mai 2020)

Warum ist alles abgeholtzt am Adlerstein?
Ist mir schon letzten Sonntag ausgefallen gewesen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. Mai 2020)

was ist da passiert, ohne die steile Treppe hätte ich es nicht wieder erkannt!


----------



## 0815p (17. Mai 2020)

Felsfreilegung hams gsagt, so wie es früher mal aussah


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Warum ist alles abgeholtzt am Adlerstein?
> Ist mir schon letzten Sonntag ausgefallen gewesen.


Borkenkäfer und Windbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2020)

Auch mal wieder in den Bergen gewesen


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2020)




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2020)

War extrem geil, wieder mal die Grenzen nach oben verschoben.
Schöne Tour auch landschaftlich.   
Super Bilder.


----------



## 0815p (20. Mai 2020)

Wolfi. Bedingungen waren super. Net zu trocken , net nass, un wenig geröll im trail. Baumeck konnte man auch in der engen steilvariante fahren.
Nur des Problem war, die zwei werden immer besser


----------



## mtbjj (20. Mai 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder in den Bergen gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 1046704Anhang anzeigen 1046705Anhang anzeigen 1046706Anhang anzeigen 1046707Anhang anzeigen 1046708Anhang anzeigen 1046709Anhang anzeigen 1046710Anhang anzeigen 1046711Anhang anzeigen 1046712Anhang anzeigen 1046713Anhang anzeigen 1046714Anhang anzeigen 1046715Anhang anzeigen 1046716


wo isn des?


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Mai 2020)

hach und ich hatte keine Zeit  bei dem LV Treffen hätte ich mitmachen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2020)

du wärst auch sehr willkommen gewesen.


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Mai 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Nur des Problem war, die zwei werden immer besser


Auch kein Wunder, wenn du mit den beiden öfter fährst.


----------



## Muchmore (20. Mai 2020)

War echt mega gestern 
Ohne euch würde ich bestimmt immer noch S2 fahren. Ein großes Dankeschön für die vielen Tipps was Technik und Linienführung betrifft besonders an 0815p und HTWolfi! Finde es auch immer wieder faszinierend, euch zuzugucken, was alles noch geht, wenn man es wirklich kann.


----------



## 0815p (21. Mai 2020)

Martina und ich haben morgen vor mal wieder maxigrotte und petershöle usw zu fahren, fall jemand mitwill soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Mai 2020)

Schade - ich hab Schule. Viel Spaß euch beiden. Nächstes Mal wieder.


----------



## maddn11 (25. Mai 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder in den Bergen gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 1046704Anhang anzeigen 1046705Anhang anzeigen 1046706Anhang anzeigen 1046707Anhang anzeigen 1046708


Wir waren keine 10km von eurer Tour letztes (verlängertes) Wochenende unterwegs. Mega tolle Truppe, nur bei einer erfolglosen Erkundung eines Trails waren sie beim Runtertragen etwas mürrisch. Sonst super Bedingungen, hätte dir vermutlich auch gefallen 


Vielleicht kennst du ja auch was davon...









Ein nach Karte recherechierter Trail hat sich als super Weglein herausgestellt. Keinerlei Befahrungsspuren!










Ich muss jetzt wieder üben, @stroker und @Seniorheld haben mit ihren Trialtechniken ganz schön punkten können, Respekt!


----------



## Muchmore (27. Mai 2020)

Stefan und ich fahren am Freitag um 10:30 am Steinbrüchlein ne technische Tour. Falls jemand mit möchte, gerne.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (28. Mai 2020)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Stefan und ich fahren am Freitag um 10:30 am Steinbrüchlein ne technische Tour. Falls jemand mit möchte, gerne.


Bin dabei  Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2020)

Hatte heut mal einen Ehrengast dabei ￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## 0815p (29. Mai 2020)

Super is er g fohren, und sei kontie war auch OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (29. Mai 2020)

Dassi der amol do naus draud...?

Oba foan dudda wi da Deifl, da Rotzbub.


----------



## ChrisFr1 (30. Mai 2020)

@Muchmore und ich fahren morgen ab 10:30 am Steinbrüchlein. Das Übliche, offene Projekte abschließen und Neue anfangen   
Mitfahrer sind willkommen!


----------



## 0815p (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Juni 2020)

Bin nicht up to date, ab wann darf man wieder fliegen? 

Das ständige Pisswetter bei uns nervt jedenfalls.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juni 2020)

Es war nie verboten zu fliegen.


----------



## 0815p (10. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es war nie verboten zu fliegen.


Ausser es ist sehr steil und ausgesetzt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Juni 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Ausser es ist sehr steil und ausgesetzt





Weisst Was blöd ist? 
Wenn man in Muggendorf steht und keine Regenklamotten und kein Licht dabei hat, aber noch bis FO muss


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (10. Juni 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Weisst Was blöd ist?
> Wenn man in Muggendorf steht und keine Regenklamotten und kein Licht dabei hat, aber noch bis FO muss


Bis Ebermannstadt und dann mit der Bahn?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Juni 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Bis Ebermannstadt und dann mit der Bahn?


Maske hab ich auch keine dabei und um 21 Uhr fährt keine Bahn, erst um 22:03 die letzte.

Ich fahr ez einfach mal is ja egal... Heller wird es vor Morgen nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (16. Juni 2020)

Fahr morgen um 15.30 ab r. Bühl a tour, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Juni 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Fahr morgen um 15.30 ab r. Bühl a tour, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Kannst mich überholen am Muggendorfer Berch, fahr nach Waischenfeld, neue zweite Heimat.


----------



## 0815p (25. Juni 2020)

Heute wieder mal an alten Klassiker gemacht, schön wars wieder


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2020)

Ich fohr morgen um 15.15uhr ab r.bühl die rückwerzstour, falls aner mit will, Bescheid sagn


----------



## 0815p (3. Juli 2020)

Ich fohr um 1300uhr ab r.bühl, falls aner mit will soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. Juli 2020)

Bin morgen in Seybothenreuth. Ist jemand schon mal die Bärenlöcher rund um Kirmsees gefahren? 
Lohnt sich das oder ist das nur Schotter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Juli 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Ich fohr um 1300uhr ab r.bühl, falls aner mit will soll er Bescheid sagen



Morgen was geplant?


----------



## 0815p (16. Juli 2020)

Fahre morgen R.R


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Juli 2020)




----------



## derwaaal (20. Juli 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bin morgen in Seybothenreuth. Ist jemand schon mal die Bärenlöcher rund um Kirmsees gefahren?
> Lohnt sich das oder ist das nur Schotter?


und wie war's? Das ist doch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, auf dem Weg nach Warmensteinach.
Hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Juli 2020)

derwaaal schrieb:


> und wie war's? Das ist doch, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, auf dem Weg nach Warmensteinach.
> Hat es sich gelohnt?


Hat geregnet, bin nicht gefahren, war nur bei Termin.

Mach ich demnächst aber mal.


----------



## Walberla_Fo (24. Juli 2020)

Das Walberla liegt im Naturschutzgebiet "Ehrenbürg" (grün-transparente Abgrenzung im angehängten Bild). Das gesamte Schutzgebiet ist per amtlicher Verordnung für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt, an einigen Stellen (z.B. Parkplätzen) weisen Schilder auch vor Ort darauf hin.  Das Schutzgebiet beherbergt seltene und störungsempfindliche Arten, daher müssen sich Besucher dort ganzjährig darauf beschränken, ausgewiesene Wanderwege zu benutzen - und zwar zu Fuß! 

Außerhalb des Schutzgebietes führt am Hangfuß ein ausgewiesener Fernradwanderweg entlang, dieser darf natürlich befahren werden (rote Linie im angehängten Bild). 

Ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis und einen veranwortungsvollen Umgung mit unserer herrlichen Landschaft!

Jana Wiehn
Gebietsbetreuerin für Schutzgebiete im Landkreis Forchheim
Landschaftspflegeverein Forchheim e.V.


----------



## -Matz- (24. Juli 2020)

Und wie ist das mit dem Walberla Fest?


----------



## HTWolfi (24. Juli 2020)

@Walberla_Fo
Jana danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke den Leuten hier ist das bekannt.

Echten Aufklärungsbedarf sehe ich beim Tourismusverband. 











						Mountainbiken in der Fränkischen Schweiz | Urlaub in Franken
					

Die abwechslungsreiche Mittelgebirgslandschaft der Fränkischen Schweiz ist ein Eldorado für Mountainbiker, die es lieben auf Trails bergauf und bergab unterwegs zu sein!




					www.trubachtal.com


----------



## SuShu (24. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich nicht neu. Gibt es einen Anlass für den Hinweis?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> ...daher müssen sich Besucher dort ganzjährig darauf beschränken, ausgewiesene Wanderwege zu benutzen - und zwar zu Fuß!





-Matz- schrieb:


> Und wie ist das mit dem Walberla Fest?



Oder sonst übers Jahr? Da läuft doch jeder kreuz und quer rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walberla_Fo (24. Juli 2020)

@HTWolfi 

Hallo HTWolfi,
Danke für den Hinweis, das ist natürlich übel... da werde ich mich dranhängen!
Gruß, Jana


----------



## scratch_a (24. Juli 2020)

Interessant wäre auch die Begründung zu wissen, warum es zu Fuß in Ordnung ist, aber per Rad nicht. Das gleiche Spielchen hatten sie doch auch im Altmühltal. Sämtliche Schäden wurden auf MTB bezogen obwohl Wanderer genauso dazu beitragen und letztendlich wurde ja festgestellt, dass die Schilder dort nicht rechtens sind.
Es gibt natürlich sehr sensible Naturbereiche, aber sollte das dann nicht für alle Erholungssuchende gelten?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (24. Juli 2020)

Wie ist eigentlich die Story damals mit dem illegalen Parkplatz ausgegangen? ?  :-D


----------



## 0815p (24. Juli 2020)




----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem Walberla ist halt ein Musterbeispiel für irrsinnige Mountainbikeverbote, das durch das Walberlafest auf die Spitze getrieben wird. Ich denke in einem Gerichtsprozess hätte das Fahrradverbot keinen Bestand - oder das Walberlafest nicht, sofern mit "Artenschutz" argumentiert wird. Inwiefern es diese ach so seltenen, schützenswerte Arten vertragen, dass 1x im Jahr (gut, dieses Jahr blenden wir mal aus) paar Tausend Leute aus der Umgebung kommen und in den Wald k*en wird der Naturschutz bestimmt erklären können 
Wie die Wege da oben trotz Fahrradverbot aussehen weiß ja jeder selbst, da werden mehrfache Wege parallel zueinander platt getreten usw., das würde ein Mountainbiker nie machen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1087672


Jopper?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> Das Walberla liegt im Naturschutzgebiet "Ehrenbürg" (grün-transparente Abgrenzung im angehängten Bild). Das gesamte Schutzgebiet ist per amtlicher Verordnung für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt, an einigen Stellen (z.B. Parkplätzen) weisen Schilder auch vor Ort darauf hin.  Das Schutzgebiet beherbergt seltene und störungsempfindliche Arten, daher müssen sich Besucher dort ganzjährig darauf beschränken, ausgewiesene Wanderwege zu benutzen - und zwar zu Fuß!
> 
> Außerhalb des Schutzgebietes führt am Hangfuß ein ausgewiesener Fernradwanderweg entlang, dieser darf natürlich befahren werden (rote Linie im angehängten Bild).
> 
> ...


Modellfliegen, Drachen steigen lassen und Mountainbiken verbieten aber genau während der Brutzeit den angeblichen schützenswerten Trockenrasen von hunderten an Besuchern zertrampeln und zerfahren lassen beim Walberlafest.

Genau mein Humor!









						Wir ziehen Bilanz: So war das Walberlafest 2017
					

Kirchehrenbach - Der Aufbau der Schausteller und Standbetreiber verlief am vergangenen Donnerstag ganz normal, bis um 16 Uhr ein Starkregen einsetzte, der bis 20 Uhr anhielt. Tiefe Spuren hinterließen so die schweren Fahrzeuge, die noch im Einsatz waren, tiefe Gräben spülte der Wasserabfluss in...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Die Schäden welche alleine 2017 durch das Walberlafest entstanden sind schaffen ein paar Mountainbiker nicht in 50 Jahren.

Aber solange es Geld in eure Kassen spühlt ist das ja duld und vertretbar.

Lasst uns doch einfach fahren wo wir bock drauf haben und fegt erst mal den Mist vor eurer eigenen Türe weg!


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2020)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Juli 2020)

Vormittags geht's noch, Nachmittags wirds dann scho voll mit Rotsöckchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> Das Walberla liegt im Naturschutzgebiet "Ehrenbürg" (grün-transparente Abgrenzung im angehängten Bild). Das gesamte Schutzgebiet ist per amtlicher Verordnung für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt, an einigen Stellen (z.B. Parkplätzen) weisen Schilder auch vor Ort darauf hin.  Das Schutzgebiet beherbergt seltene und störungsempfindliche Arten, daher müssen sich Besucher dort ganzjährig darauf beschränken, ausgewiesene Wanderwege zu benutzen - und zwar zu Fuß!
> 
> Außerhalb des Schutzgebietes führt am Hangfuß ein ausgewiesener Fernradwanderweg entlang, dieser darf natürlich befahren werden (rote Linie im angehängten Bild).
> 
> ...



Dies scheint die zugehörige Verordnung zu sein. Sie ist von 1987.


			https://www.regierung.oberfranken.bayern.de/nsg/5-51/5-51-02-Verordnung.pdf
		


Es gibt ein Verbot für das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen aller Art. Darunter fallen im Prinzip auch Fahrräder. Das Reiten hingegen ist auf "zugelassenen Wegen" erlaubt.

Für mich liest es sich so, als hätte man die Fahrräder 1987 einfach nicht im Blick gehabt, sondern nur den KFZ Verkehr. In Google Earth ist ja zu sehen, dass es in dem Gebiet Forstwege gibt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es haltbar ist, dass selbst auf den Forstwegen das Radfahren nicht erlaubt ist. Da sollte man wohl mal die Verordnung anpassen.

Bzw. es einmal darauf ankommen lassen, ob jemand wegen des Radfahrens (auf einem Forstweg) verwarnt wird und dann Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2020)

Tatsächlich sollte man es im Sinne einer rechtlichen Klärung mal darauf ankommen lassen, Heiko.
Allerdings ist die maximale Strafbewehrung schon recht drastisch.

Ich bezweifle, ob die Verordnung in der vorliegenden Form überhaupt einer rechtlichen Nachprüfung standhalten würde. Das "traditionelle Walberla-Fest", welches als Ausnahme ausdrücklich aufgeführt wird, stellt eine so drastische Beeinträchtigung der dortigen Naturschutz-Erfordernisse dar, dass hierdurch die Verordnung insgesamt als völlig unausgewogen und unverhältnismäßig zu betrachten ist. Ein generelles Radfahrverbot, während das Wandern auf Wegen erlaubt ist, dürfte angesichts der Begründung in §3 der Verordnung sowie dem alleinigen Bezug auf Art. 7 und 37 des Bay. Naturschutzgesetzes (nicht aber auf Art. 28, Abs. 1, Satz 2) als unangemessene Einschränkung der Rechte aus Art. 141 der Bayr. Verfassung (und der hieraus folgenden einzelgesetzlichen Regelungen) zu bewerten sein.

Bei Erlaß der Verordnung 1987 ging es in erster Linie um die Begründung des Kletterverbotes an der Geierswand im Osten der Ehrenbürg-Hochfläche. Der Rest ist aus damaliger Sicht nur als "Begleitorchester" zu verstehen. Wie Du treffend bemerkt hast, hatte man Radfahrer damals ganz bestimmt nicht "auf dem Schirm".

Das Gutachten, welches seinerzeit der Ausweisung als Naturschutzgebiet vorausging, forderte ein Wegegebot für Fußgänger, keineswegs aber ein generelles Befahrungsverbot, vor allem nicht Fahrradverbot.


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2020)

Wir hatten einen ähnlichen Fall 2014 in BW. Dort wurden dann plötzlich auch Verbotsschilder auf einem Forstweg aufgestellt.








						Metzingen
					

Aktuelle Nachrichten aus der baden-württembergischen Stadt Metzingen.




					www.swp.de
				




Da in diesem Fall der Ortsvorsteher selbst die Schilder entfernen ließ, hat dies zu einer Überprüfung und Änderung der Verordnung geführt. Jetzt ist im NSG Jusi das Radfahren auf den Forstwegen zulässig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Juli 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dies scheint die zugehörige Verordnung zu sein. Sie ist von 1987.
> 
> 
> https://www.regierung.oberfranken.bayern.de/nsg/5-51/5-51-02-Verordnung.pdf
> ...


Schon ein paar Jahre alt.








						Zehnter Runder Tisch zum Naturschutzgebiet "Ehrenbürg"
					

Gebietsbetreuer für Schutzgebiete im Lkr. Forchheim lud zur jährlichen GesprächsrundeDer Runde Tisch "Naturschutzgebiet Ehrenbürg" feiert Jubiläum. In diesem Jahr tagte die Runde nun bereits zum zehnten Mal. Eingeladen hatte der Gebietsbetreuer Andreas Niedling vom Landschaftspflegeverband Forch




					www.wiesentbote.de
				





> so haben wir doch in den vergangenen Jahren viel erreicht, etwa bei neuen Regelungen zu einem naturverträglicheren Walberla-Fest



Also wenn das naturverträglich ist, dann ist MTB oder Radfahren ansich tausend mal naturverträglicher!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Juli 2020)

SuShu schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht neu. Gibt es einen Anlass für den Hinweis?


Einen konkreten, direkten Anlass gibt es nicht.
Es läuft aber derzeit eine "Welle" durch Bayern, was das Mountainbiken angeht.

Z.B.:
1) Es werden plötzlich Wege gesperrt mit manchmal fragwürdiger Rechtsgrundlage (Bsp.: Retterner Kanzel- Sperrung selbst ist nachvollziehbar und völlig OK, die Rechtsgrundlage nicht vorhanden).
2) Es werden Mountainbiker angeschrieben durch Naturschutz oder LRA aufgrund ihrer Bilder in sozialen Medien und werden zu "Beratungsgesprächen" aufgefordert (Beispiele in Hallstadt/Bamberg und im Fichtelgebirge).
3) Das Beispiel hier.
4) Die Story am Buck.
u.v.a.m.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Juli 2020)

Auch ganz nett!


> Manfred Scheidler, Artenschutzreferent in der Bayreuther Behörde, kennt allerdings auch die Probleme am Walberla: „Die Mountainbiker etwa, die bekommen wir kaum in den Griff. Und es wird eher schlimmer durch die E-Bikes.“





> Eine große Ausnahme gibt es freilich: Das Walberlafest am ersten MaiWochenende mit Wurstbuden, Schiffsschaukel und Bierzelten. *Selbst die strengsten Naturschützer werden hier bei einer Maß gesehen. *











						Reine Gefühlssache: Das Walberla und die Franken
					

KIRCHEHRENBACH - „Ob Forchheim bei Kircherenbach/Woll’n wir zu Berge steigen“ dichtete im 19. Jahrhundert Victor von Scheffel, einer der Entdecker der romantischen Fränkischen Schweiz. Gemeint ist die Ehrenbürg im Landkreis Forchheim, bekannt als Walberla. Bis heute strömen die...




					www.nordbayern.de
				



Naturunverträgliche  Kommerzscheisse und die "grünen ich bin wichtig, du derfst do ned foahn Hampelmänner und Frauen" mittendrin.

Auch ganz witzig








						Kreis Forchheim: Massive Verstöße gegen Naturschutz in der Corona-Zeit?
					

FORCHHEIM - Fotos dokumentieren "gravierende Vorfälle". So schreibt es die Ortsgruppe des Bundes Naturschutz (BN) Ebermannstadt/Wiesenttal in einer Mail an die NN. Die Naturschützer beklagen, in Zeiten der Corona-Krise eine massive Zunahme von Verstößen festzustellen. "Regeln und Vorgaben zum...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Und dann noch diese Narrenfreiheit.








						Spektakulär: Feuerwehren und Rettungsdienste probten auf Walberla
					

Kirchehrenbach - Bei einer Grossübung der FFW und des THW Kirchehrenbach, ASB Fränkische Schweiz und der Bergwacht Forchheim probten 60 Einsatzkräfte Ernstfall.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Juli 2020)

Mal gucken wie es weiter geht... die "Dipl. Miss ich bin wichtig, du derfst do ned foahn" ist auch dabei.









						Umweltminister Thorsten Glauber  im Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz
					

Umweltminister Thorsten Glauber besucht den Naturpark Fränkische Schweiz und findet am Höhleneingang Aschereste und Schmauchspuren.




					www.infranken.de
				




Können die sich nicht mal darum kümmern?


----------



## Walberla_Fo (28. Juli 2020)

Da wir als Gebietsbetreuer im Landkreis Forchheim für ausgewählte Flächen von insgesamt über 5800ha Größe zuständig sind, übersteigt es unsere zeitlichen Möglichkeiten, in jede Online-Diskussion voll einzusteigen – leistbar ist nur ab und zu ein kleiner, sachlich aufklärender Beitrag. Der Besucherdruck auf sensible Schutzgebiete ist dieses Jahr ganz allgemein stark angestiegen, dies betrifft auch das Walberla. Daher informierte der letzte Post in verschiedenen Foren einfach über die seit Jahrzehnten unveränderte, aber dennoch manchen nicht bekannte Rechtslage.

Daher nur noch eine abschließende Erläuterung, die hoffentlich einige Fragen beantwortet:

An der seit Jahrzehnten unveränderten Schutzgebietsverordnung ist erkennbar, in welcher Geschwindigkeit sich gesellschaftliche und und lokale Veränderungen dann auch im amtlichen/behördlichen System niederschlagen. Relevant ist hier jedoch vor allem, dass der ursprüngliche Schutzzweck für das NSG Ehrenbürg – also das Auftreten schützenswerter und störungsempfindlicher Arten und Lebensräume und unsere Verantwortung für deren Erhalt - auch heute noch gegeben ist. Die Gebietsbetreuung ist keine behördliche Einrichtung, sie profitiert finanziell nicht von Nutzungsgebühren, Gewerbeeinnahmen o.ä. und hat weder das Ziel noch die Mittel, Gesetze oder Verordnungen zu verfügen – stattdessen wird versucht, als Vermittler zwischen und gemeinsam mit allen Interessengruppen (Nutzer, Eigentümer, Behörden, Gemeinden, Verbände,…) auf der bestehenden rechtlichen Grundlage Naturschutz vor Ort umzusetzen. Dies erfolgt durch den Dialog mit vielen Interessengruppen oft auch sehr erfolgreich für alle Seiten.

Dass für sämtliche Umweltschäden in Schutzgebieten nicht eine einzige Nutzergruppe verantwortlich zu machen ist, ist unbestritten – aus Unzufriedenheit mit den „Privilegien“ anderer Nutzungsgruppen, sich selbst das Recht herauszunehmen, nun auch etwas Schaden anzurichten, kann aber nicht die Lösung sein. Auf dem Walberla finden zahlreiche aus Sicht des Naturschutzes bedenkliche bis eindeutig schädliche Aktivitäten statt – manche legal, manche nicht, einige gravierender als andere. Wir versuchen, bei allen Themen zuzuhören und gehört zu werden – doch immer ist die Natur angewiesen auf das Interesse und die Einsicht der Nutzer und Besucher.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> Da wir als Gebietsbetreuer im Landkreis Forchheim für ausgewählte Flächen von insgesamt über 5800ha Größe zuständig sind, übersteigt es unsere zeitlichen Möglichkeiten, in jede Online-Diskussion voll einzusteigen – leistbar ist nur ab und zu ein kleiner, sachlich aufklärender Beitrag. Der Besucherdruck auf sensible Schutzgebiete ist dieses Jahr ganz allgemein stark angestiegen, dies betrifft auch das Walberla. Daher informierte der letzte Post in verschiedenen Foren einfach über die seit Jahrzehnten unveränderte, aber dennoch manchen nicht bekannte Rechtslage.
> 
> Daher nur noch eine abschließende Erläuterung, die hoffentlich einige Fragen beantwortet:
> 
> ...


Und was hat das jetzt mit MTB zutun?
Werde mal konkret Mädel schließlich biste hier in einem MTB Forum !


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> Da wir als Gebietsbetreuer im Landkreis Forchheim für ausgewählte Flächen von insgesamt über 5800ha Größe zuständig sind, übersteigt es unsere zeitlichen Möglichkeiten, in jede Online-Diskussion voll einzusteigen – leistbar ist nur ab und zu ein kleiner, sachlich aufklärender Beitrag. Der Besucherdruck auf sensible Schutzgebiete ist dieses Jahr ganz allgemein stark angestiegen, dies betrifft auch das Walberla. Daher informierte der letzte Post in verschiedenen Foren einfach über die seit Jahrzehnten unveränderte, aber dennoch manchen nicht bekannte Rechtslage.
> 
> Daher nur noch eine abschließende Erläuterung, die hoffentlich einige Fragen beantwortet:
> 
> ...


Werte "Gebietsbetreuerin".
Was treibt Euch "Gebietsbetreuer" denn plötzlich so an?

Ihr sucht Euch gezielt Bilder aus sozialen Netzwerken heraus und schreibt die Poster dieser Bilder an, wobei ihr Behauptungen aufstellt, die ihr nicht belegen könnt, sondern auf willkürliche Annahmen stützt.
Das klingt dann so (bei deiner Kollegin für das Fichtelgebirge):
_"ich schreibe Ihnen aufgrund Ihrer öffentlichen Präsenz in sozialen Medien im Raum des Naturparks Fichtelgebirge e.V. In der Vergangenheit gab es einige Schwierigkeiten bezüglich online gestellter Bilder und Videos, welche optisch sehr schön aber zum Beispiel den rechtlichen Grundlagen widersprechen. Neben dem Fliegenlassen von Drohnen ohne Erlaubnis seitens der Naturschutzbehörden ist auch das Wegegebot in Naturschutzgebieten ein wichtiger Punkt.  Bezüglich letzterem sehe ich auf Ihren Konten einige Schwierigkeiten"_
So was fällt fast schon unter Victor Klemperers Klassifizierung der LTI.

Du postest hier ohne aktuellen Bezug schulmeisternd herum, beziehst dich auf eine Verordnung aus 1987, welche damals aus völlig anderen Gründen (Klettern) entstanden ist und die hinsichtlich des generellen Radfahrverbotes niemals einer rechtlichen Nachprüfung standhalten wird. (Das damalige Gutachten hat ja nur ein Wegegebot für Wanderer gefordert.) Gegen das "traditionelle Walberla-Fest" traust dich aber nicht argumentieren. weil du weisst, mit wem dich da anlegen würdest.

Erkläre mir mal, warum ihr euch gerade jetzt so auf die Mountainbiker einschiesst?
Habt ihr sonst nichts auf dem Schirm?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (29. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:
			
		

> Dass für sämtliche Umweltschäden in Schutzgebieten nicht eine einzige Nutzergruppe verantwortlich zu machen ist, ist unbestritten – aus Unzufriedenheit mit den „Privilegien“ anderer Nutzungsgruppen, sich selbst das Recht herauszunehmen, nun auch etwas Schaden anzurichten, kann aber nicht die Lösung sein.


@Walberla_Fo Liebe Frau Wiehn,
es wäre dem Interesse und der Einsicht der MTBler sicher sehr zuträglich, wenn Sie uns in die naturschutzfachlichen Gründe, warum Radfahren auf dem Walberla schädlicher ist als Wandern, etwas einführen. Das Verbot betrifft insbesondere auch große, befestigte Wege.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Juli 2020)




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Z.B.:
> 1) Es werden plötzlich Wege gesperrt mit manchmal fragwürdiger Rechtsgrundlage (Bsp.: Retterner Kanzel- Sperrung selbst ist nachvollziehbar und völlig OK, die Rechtsgrundlage nicht vorhanden).



Die Retterner Kanzel wurde gesperrt??


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Juli 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Retterner Kanzel wurde gesperrt??


Vor 2 Wochen war nix gesperrt


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juli 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen war nix gesperrt


Der Kreuzweg nach Kauernhofen wurde vor paar Wochen gesperrt, aber das ist mal klar, wobei ich da früher ganzjährig runtergefahren bin und da hab ich über die Jahre hinweg ca. 2-3mal eine Person gesehen, es war immer die gleiche mit ihrem Hund. Hatten gute Gespräche, war auch ein Mountainbiker. Kurzum: Konfliktpotenzial = Null.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juli 2020)

An der Retterer Kanzel wurde die Abfahrt von der Kapelle über den Kreuzweg gesperrt.
Das ist nachvollziehbar und sinnvoll; es handelt sich um einen "Pilgerweg".

Dort steht ein Verkehrszeichen Nr. 254 (Radfahren verboten). Dieses steht auf Privatgrund, hat also keine Regelungsfunktion nach der StVO. Es wurde auch nicht von der Strassenverkehrsbehörde beim LRA FO verfügt, sondern vom Grundeigentümer aufgestellt. Da das Verkehrszeichen auf Privatgrund steht, liegt trotzdem keine Amtsanmassung vor. Eine rechtliche Wirkung kann dieses Verkehrszeichen aber so aber auch nicht entfalten. Eine Sperrverfügung der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde nach Art. 28, 33, 34 Bay. Naturschutzgesetz liegt nicht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Juli 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Der Kreuzweg nach Kauernhofen wurde vor paar Wochen gesperrt, aber das ist mal klar, wobei ich da früher ganzjährig runtergefahren bin und da hab ich über die Jahre hinweg ca. 2-3mal eine Person gesehen, es war immer die gleiche mit ihrem Hund. Hatten gute Gespräche, war auch ein Mountainbiker. Kurzum: Konfliktpotenzial = Null.


Ich rede von der "reingezimmerten* Abfahrt welche mit Erlaubnis vom Forst entstanden ist an der Kanzel.

Die Abfahrt bei der Kapelle ist doch ganz wo anders, die erreicht man übern Reifenberg hoch. Da liegen unten Bäume Kreuz und quer (Windbruch und Forstarbeiten). Runter fahren ergäbe dort garkeinen Sinn ausser man will sein Bike geschultert über die unzähligen umgestürzten Bäume tragen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Dort steht ein Verkehrszeichen Nr. 254 (Radfahren verboten). Dieses steht auf Privatgrund, hat also keine Regelungsfunktion nach der StVO.


Null Wirkung wie sämtliche andere Privatwegsperungen auch wo Grundstückseigentümer meinen sie wären im Recht. 

*4.2.1*
Privatwege dürfen zum Zwecke der Erholung zu Fuß betreten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Elektromotor befahren werden.






						I. Umfang und Inhalt des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2020)

Walberla_Fo schrieb:


> Da wir als Gebietsbetreuer im Landkreis Forchheim für ausgewählte Flächen von insgesamt über 5800ha Größe zuständig sind, übersteigt es unsere zeitlichen Möglichkeiten, in jede Online-Diskussion voll einzusteigen – leistbar ist nur ab und zu ein kleiner, sachlich aufklärender Beitrag. Der Besucherdruck auf sensible Schutzgebiete ist dieses Jahr ganz allgemein stark angestiegen, dies betrifft auch das Walberla. Daher informierte der letzte Post in verschiedenen Foren einfach über die seit Jahrzehnten unveränderte, aber dennoch manchen nicht bekannte Rechtslage.
> 
> Daher nur noch eine abschließende Erläuterung, die hoffentlich einige Fragen beantwortet:
> 
> ...


Einfach mal zu Gemüte führen, nochmal nachdenken und dann zu Wort melden anstelle  Uni gelehrtes runter quasseln. 









						Mountainbike Fakten
					

Wie viele Mountainbiker gibt es? Was sind die Wünsche? Welche Auswirkungen hat Mountainbiken?




					www.dimb.de


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juli 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich rede von der "reingezimmerten* Abfahrt welche mit Erlaubnis vom Forst entstanden ist an der Kanzel.
> 
> Die Abfahrt bei der Kapelle ist doch ganz wo anders, die erreicht man übern Reifenberg hoch. Da liegen unten Bäume Kreuz und quer (Windbruch und Forstarbeiten). Runter fahren ergäbe dort garkeinen Sinn ausser man will sein Bike geschultert über die unzähligen umgestürzten Bäume tragen.


Da meinst Du wohl eine andere Kapelle.
Ich meine die hier.


----------



## 0815p (30. Juli 2020)

..


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Da meinst Du wohl eine andere Kapelle.


Ich meine die hier, gegenüber vom Eingang geht's den "Kreuzweg" runter.





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				



Deine ist Högelstein


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juli 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich meine die hier, gegenüber vom Eingang geht's den "Kreuzweg" runter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*No sir, it's same, same, but different:*


Wir reden von der selbem Abfahrt.
Sie ist mit dem gezeigten Verkehrsschild "gesperrt".
Der Kreuzweg (darum handelt es sich) ist nicht mit Bäumen verlegt (zumndest war er's nicht gewesen, als er vor zwei Monaten noch offen war, wo ich das letzte mal runter gefahren bin).
Der Högelstein, wie auf meiner Karte klar erkennbar ist, liegt weiter südlich.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Juli 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Kreuzweg (darum handelt es sich) ist nicht mit Bäumen verlegt (zumndest war er's nicht gewesen, als er vor zwei Monaten noch offen war, wo ich das letzte mal runter gefahren bin).


Ich war zu Zeiten der Ausgangssperre dort da lagen viele Bäume Kreuz und quer weiter unten nach dem Kreuzweg rechts (auch auf deiner Karte) . War länger mit drüber klettern beschäftigt als das rauf fahren gedauert hat. Daran kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern weil's mich richtig angekotzt hat ?


----------



## LeFritzz (30. Juli 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich war zu Zeiten der Ausgangssperre dort da lagen viele Bäume Kreuz und quer weiter unten nach dem Kreuzweg rechts (auch auf deiner Karte) . War länger mit drüber klettern beschäftigt als das rauf fahren gedauert hat. Daran kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern weil's mich richtig angekotzt hat ?



Tempus mutantur et nos mutamur in illis.

Nach der Ausgangsbeschränkung (nicht -sperre, betont die Bayrische Staatsregierung!) war das dann schon weggeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g4mbler (31. Juli 2020)

Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Forchheims Förster: Jetzt soll eine Lösung kommen
					

Forchheim - Forchheims Stadtförster will Mountainbiker, die illegal auf Waldwegen fahren, polizeilich verfolgen. Die Bike-Szene sucht den Kick - und den Dialog. Es gibt Ideen, damit Naturschutz und Mountainbike-Spaß in Wäldern vereint werden können.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




"Illegal auf Waldwegen" ?


----------



## scratch_a (31. Juli 2020)

Wird der Förster absichtlich als etwas unwissend dargestellt, damit sich der Artikel dramatischer anhört oder kennen manche Förster wirklich die geltenden Gesetze nicht? Mal wieder ziemlich schwach.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Juli 2020)

g4mbler schrieb:


> Konflikt zwischen Mountainbikern und Forchheims Förster: Jetzt soll eine Lösung kommen
> 
> 
> Forchheim - Forchheims Stadtförster will Mountainbiker, die illegal auf Waldwegen fahren, polizeilich verfolgen. Die Bike-Szene sucht den Kick - und den Dialog. Es gibt Ideen, damit Naturschutz und Mountainbike-Spaß in Wäldern vereint werden können.
> ...


Der alte Distler, der hätte am liebsten alle ausm Wald raus. Der is ned ganz dicht.








						Furchen in Serlbach ärgern Spaziergänger
					

FORCHHEIM - Zerfurchte Schneisen im Wald und scheinbar wahllos gefällte Bäume haben bei Spaziergängern am Serlbacher Berg Entrüstung hervor gerufen. Stadtförster Stefan Distler steht zu dem Holzschlag und betont die Nachhaltigkeit seiner Arbeit.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Übrigens die wollten schon viel, vieles ist auch einfach wieder unter den Tisch gefallen!

Blicken wir mal 16 Jahre zurück!



> Eine der neuen Mountainbike-Strecken soll am Walberla entstehen, eine weitere auf dem Feuerstein. Dann noch eine in Wohlmuthshüll sowie eine am Judenberg in Pretzfeld. Verantwortlich für die Planung ist der Kulturbeauftragte des Landkreises, Anton Eckert. Schon seit drei Jahren obliegt es ihm, ein zur Hälfte mit Fördermitteln der EU finanziertes „Kulturerlebnis“-Programm im Landkreis zu realisieren.


Was davon würde denn tatsächlich umgesetzt?
Nichts!








						Landkreis plant Mountainbike-Strecken
					

FORCHHEIM - Die Radl-Saison hat wieder begonnen. Bei den sportlichen Pedalrittern ist vor allem das Mountainbiking gefragt. Aber im Landkreis Forchheim fehlen offizielle Strecken. Zudem ist die malerische Landschaft der Fränkischen Schweiz vielerorts sehr empfindlich, so dass manches davon unter...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Wie war das gleich nochmal mit dem Walberla?


----------



## 0815p (8. August 2020)




----------



## 0815p (8. August 2020)




----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2020)

Der Zermatter Spruch "embrif kraxla, emblag 's Bargsiil montiera"
lautet jetzt wohl
Embriif draada, emblag faahra ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. August 2020)

In der Fränkischen schusssichere Westen anziehen: 








						Egloffstein: Radler mit Luftgewehr beschossen - Zeugen gesucht
					

EGLOFFSTEIN - Zwei Radfahrer sind mit einem Luftgewehr beschossen worden, wie die Polizei Ebemannstadt nun berichtet. Der Mann aus Mittelfranken und seine Begleiterin waren laut Polizeibericht am Samstag, 1. August, gegen 11.15 Uhr, mit Mountainbikes bei Egloffstein unterwegs.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## LeFritzz (9. August 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> In der Fränkischen schusssichere Westen anziehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ab Morrrrgennnn 5:45 wirrrrrrrrd zorück geschossännn....


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2020)

Heute nochmal in die höheren lagen gewesen, früh sah es noch gut aus


----------



## 0815p (10. August 2020)

Später hats dann schnell zugezogen und wir mussten mal schnell runter von den Hügel, es hat dann doch noch solange gehalten bis wir in der Unterkunft waren, dann hats aber ordentlich gekracht und gepisst. Der trail bis ins Tal war absolut Top


----------



## 0815p (12. August 2020)

Heute letzter Urlaubs Tag in der Schweiz, mal einen Weg, der auf der Karte eigentlich gut aussah, aber im oberen Teil für mich zu sehr ausgesetzt war.
Diese Richtung sen mer hoch gelatscht










c


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. August 2020)

Bissla in Oberfranken unterwegs gewesen. 
Ne Felstreppe für den @0815p ?


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Bissla in Oberfranken unterwegs gewesen.
> Ne Felstreppe für den @0815p ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1100308


Ist da zufällig ein Reha Zentrum in der Nähe, glaub da war ich scho mal wandern


----------



## 0815p (17. August 2020)

Tie....schlucht oder


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. August 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Tie....schlucht oder


Genau


----------



## g4mbler (20. August 2020)

Da sind am Dienstag 3 Jäger? am und im Hochsitz der ums Eck steht rumgekrochen und auf der Wiese lag eine Kettensäge....
Hätten vielleicht auch die Rückegasse weiter unten zumachen sollen.... Achja und am anderen Ende des Weges ist "zufällig" ein Baumstamm in den Weg gefallen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (20. August 2020)




----------



## LeFritzz (20. August 2020)

g4mbler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1102170Anhang anzeigen 1102171
> 
> Da sind am Dienstag 3 Jäger? am und im Hochsitz der ums Eck steht rumgekrochen und auf der Wiese lag eine Kettensäge....
> Hätten vielleicht auch die Rückegasse weiter unten zumachen sollen.... Achja und am anderen Ende des Weges ist "zufällig" ein Baumstamm in den Weg gefallen ;-).


Wo ist das?

Die rechtswidrigen Eingriffe seitens Forst, Jägern, Grundbesitzern in das Betretungsrecht häufen sich in letzter Zeit recht auffällig.
Es gibt da auch einen Grund dafür bzw. dahinter - und der ist nicht die Verdichtung infolge COVID-19.


----------



## g4mbler (21. August 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Kellerwald Richtung Serlbach


----------



## LeFritzz (21. August 2020)

Also hier?


----------



## g4mbler (21. August 2020)




----------



## 0815p (21. August 2020)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. August 2020)

Bei uns war alles frei gestern


----------



## Muchmore (4. September 2020)

Für Samstag 10 Uhr ist eine Tour im STB mit Martina und Peter angedacht. Mag noch jemand mit?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2020)

Muchmore schrieb:


> Für Samstag 10 Uhr ist eine Tour im STB mit Martina und Peter angedacht. Mag noch jemand mit?


Wir kommen gerne mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2020)

.gelöscht wg. Irrtum.


----------



## 0815p (4. September 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wir kommen gerne mit.





Muchmore schrieb:


> Für Samstag 10 Uhr ist eine Tour im STB mit Martina und Peter angedacht. Mag noch jemand mit?


Des musst doch ins Nürnberger Abteil schreiben


----------



## g4mbler (4. September 2020)

https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...zer-argern-sich-uber-mountainbiker-1.10407637


----------



## scratch_a (4. September 2020)

g4mbler schrieb:


> https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...zer-argern-sich-uber-mountainbiker-1.10407637



Wieder einer der unzähligen, missratenen Berichte, mit falschen Behauptungen. Hier wird nicht informiert und aufgeklärt, sondern es wird nur Stimmung gegen Radler gemacht. So wird es nie zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wieder einer der unzähligen, missratenen Berichte, mit falschen Behauptungen. Hier wird nicht informiert und aufgeklärt, sondern es wird nur Stimmung gegen Radler gemacht. So wird es nie zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen.


Die Lösung schaffen bestimmt die "locals" dort.

Solange die "Kauernhofener locals", welche sich ja angeblich seit Kinderschuhen kennen, gemeinsam in der Grundschule waren, gemeinsam in der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr und vielen anderten Vereinen sind und welche alle Waldbesitzer dort ja gar so gut kennen und welche deshalb "kein Grundgesetz, keine Gesetze und Betretungsrechte brauchen" der Ansicht sind, es solle sich da niemand "externer" (z.B. die DIMB als kompetente Organisation für solche Fargen) einmischen, sie würden lieber selber mit Bürgermeistern etc. reden, alle anderen sollen sich da raushalten, solange ist doch alles in Ordnung.
(dies ist WÖRTLICH ZITIERT)

Dieser arrogante Standpunkt nämlich wurde der DIMB IG Oberfranken mitgeteilt, als diese begonnen hatte, anlässlich der ersten (übrigens nachvollziehbaren) Sperre an der Retterner Kanzel (Kreuzweg von der Kapelle runter) mit dem Bürgermeister zu unterhalten. Sorry, die sollen das tun, was der letzte sächsische König bei seinem Abgang seinem Volk geraten hatte.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wieder einer der unzähligen, missratenen Berichte, mit falschen Behauptungen. Hier wird nicht informiert und aufgeklärt, sondern es wird nur Stimmung gegen Radler gemacht. So wird es nie zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen.


NBK halt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. September 2020)

g4mbler schrieb:


> https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...zer-argern-sich-uber-mountainbiker-1.10407637



Das Meisterwerk war natürlich auch einen Facebookpost wert:


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wieder einer der unzähligen, missratenen Berichte, mit falschen Behauptungen. Hier wird nicht informiert und aufgeklärt, sondern es wird nur Stimmung gegen Radler gemacht. So wird es nie zu einer vernünftigen Lösung kommen.


Leider werden diese Behauptungen als Fakten dargestellt und niemand unternimmt etwas dagegen. Die Kommentare unter dem Artikel stimmen dem auch noch zu. Niemand schreibt eine Gegendarstellung. Ich habe jetzt etwas verfasst, mal sehen ob es freigeschaltet wird. 
Es wäre schön wenn auch andere ihre Meinung dazu beitragen würden....


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Lösung schaffen bestimmt die "locals" dort.
> 
> Solange die "Kauernhofener locals", welche sich ja angeblich seit Kinderschuhen kennen, gemeinsam in der Grundschule waren, gemeinsam in der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr und vielen anderten Vereinen sind und welche alle Waldbesitzer dort ja gar so gut kennen und welche deshalb "kein Grundgesetz, keine Gesetze und Betretungsrechte brauchen" der Ansicht sind, es solle sich da niemand "externer" (z.B. die DIMB als kompetente Organisation für solche Fargen) einmischen, sie würden lieber selber mit Bürgermeistern etc. reden, alle anderen sollen sich da raushalten, solange ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> (dies ist WÖRTLICH ZITIERT)
> ...


Wusste gar nicht, dass es eine DIMB IG Oberfranken gibt. Die könnten etwas mehr "Follower" vertragen.
Anhand objektiver Fakten wird man es schwer haben, die Wege für Mountainbiker zu sperren, da das befahren vollkommen legal ist. Entsprechend ist man darauf angewiesen derartige Hetzartikel zu schreiben. Völlig frei von irgendwelchen Quellen oder gar belegen wird hier geschrieben was man mag und es auch als Fakt dargestellt. Leider ist das in der Welt des deutschen Journalismus gang und gäbe. Schlecht auch, dass es weder von Journalisten noch von der Mountainbikergemeinde entsprechenden Widerspruch gibt. Die DIMBs sind einfach zu schwach vertreten und haben keine Lobby, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Waldbesitzer, Förstern und Jägern. Gerade letztere sind in den örtlichen Gemeinderäten äußerst stark vertreten und oft sogar in der Mehrheit.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2020)

Und zum Facebookpost der DIMB OF:
"Leider war es der DIMB - IG Oberfranken nicht gelungen, die "locals", welche dort die gut ausgebauten Trails unterhalten, mit ins Boot zu holen. Vielmehr sind statements gefallen wie "wir reden lieber selber mit dem Bürgermeister und wünschen keine Einmischung durch Dritte". Insofern hat die IG Ofr. sich zum Thema der Retterner Kanzel / Langen Meile zunächst einmal zurückgezogen."
Das wird auf die Dauer eh nach hinten losgehen. Diejenigen die die Trails unterhalten sind zwar lokal mit den Waldbesitzern gut vernetzt, aber letztendlich liegen die angelegten Trails auf Grund der Gemeinde und soweit hat der Bürgermeister damit auch keine Bauchschmerzen. Irgendwann wird aber ein anderer Bürgermeister folgen oder der Widerstand der Waldbesitzer, wenn auch nicht direkt betroffen, immer größer. Auch gibt es generell immer mehr Mountainbiker, die die Trails nutzen. Der Wunsch nach einem Lösungskonzept von Seiten des Bürgermeisters war also mit Sicherheit nett gemeint, aber ich vermute, dass dadurch noch mehr Mountainbiker in die Region kommen und die freiwillige Wegepflege noch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Schlussendlich wird es auf Dauer aber nur gut gehen können, wenn man 1-2 Trails legalisiert. Ein schwieriges Thema, das uns irgendwann von selbst einholen wird, wenn wir es davor nicht gelöst kriegen.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es eine DIMB IG Oberfranken gibt. Die könnten etwas mehr "Follower" vertragen.
> Anhand objektiver Fakten wird man es schwer haben, die Wege für Mountainbiker zu sperren, da das befahren vollkommen legal ist. Entsprechend ist man darauf angewiesen derartige Hetzartikel zu schreiben. Völlig frei von irgendwelchen Quellen oder gar belegen wird hier geschrieben was man mag und es auch als Fakt dargestellt. Leider ist das in der Welt des deutschen Journalismus gang und gäbe. Schlecht auch, dass es weder von Journalisten noch von der Mountainbikergemeinde entsprechenden Widerspruch gibt. Die DIMBs sind einfach zu schwach vertreten und haben keine Lobby, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Waldbesitzer, Förstern und Jägern. Gerade letztere sind in den örtlichen Gemeinderäten äußerst stark vertreten und oft sogar in der Mehrheit.


Na, jetzt weißt Du es ja, dass es die DIMB IG Ofr. gibt. Wir heissen Dich gerne willkommen bei uns.

Gerade weil es anhand objektiver Fakten sehr schwer ist, zu sperren, werden unwahre Behauptungen aufgestellt, um Sperrgründe nach Art. 28, Abs. 1, Satz 2, nach Art. 31 und nach Art. 33, Abs. 1 BayNatSchG herbeizureden.

Insbesondere erstgenannter Sperrgrund (Gefährdung des Vorrangs der Fußgänger) ist schnell herbeigeredet und schwer zu widerlegen, letzterer (Naturschutzbelange) ebenso. Wenn solche Sperrverfügungen und -verordnungen erst mal da sind, egal wie unsinnig und unausgewogen sie auch sein mögen (siehe Verordnung aus 1987 zum Walberla), dann wird es zu spät sein, wenn es das nicht schon längst ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und zum Facebookpost der DIMB OF:
> "Leider war es der DIMB - IG Oberfranken nicht gelungen, die "locals", welche dort die gut ausgebauten Trails unterhalten, mit ins Boot zu holen. Vielmehr sind statements gefallen wie "wir reden lieber selber mit dem Bürgermeister und wünschen keine Einmischung durch Dritte". Insofern hat die IG Ofr. sich zum Thema der Retterner Kanzel / Langen Meile zunächst einmal zurückgezogen."
> Das wird auf die Dauer eh nach hinten losgehen. Diejenigen die die Trails unterhalten sind zwar lokal mit den Waldbesitzern gut vernetzt, aber letztendlich liegen die angelegten Trails auf Grund der Gemeinde und soweit hat der Bürgermeister damit auch keine Bauchschmerzen. Irgendwann wird aber ein anderer Bürgermeister folgen oder der Widerstand der Waldbesitzer, wenn auch nicht direkt betroffen, immer größer. Auch gibt es generell immer mehr Mountainbiker, die die Trails nutzen. Der Wunsch nach einem Lösungskonzept von Seiten des Bürgermeisters war also mit Sicherheit nett gemeint, aber ich vermute, dass dadurch noch mehr Mountainbiker in die Region kommen und die freiwillige Wegepflege noch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Schlussendlich wird es auf Dauer aber nur gut gehen können, wenn man 1-2 Trails legalisiert. Ein schwieriges Thema, das uns irgendwann von selbst einholen wird, wenn wir es davor nicht gelöst kriegen.


Der Bürgermeister Claus Schwarzmann aus Eggolsheim hat sehr wohl "Bauchschmerzen", weil er zunehmend Beschwerden auf den Tisch bekommt.
Seit Jahren sucht dieser Bürgermeister einen adäquaten Ansprechpartner, wie er sagte, um ein Konzept zu entwickeln, weil eben "immer mehr Trails da oben eingefahren und gebaut" werden. Die DIMB IG Ofr. wäre bereit gewesen, hierzu in einen "Runden Tisch" einzutreten. Dies war von den "locals" nicht erwünscht.

Ob durch eine Konzeptionierung noch mehr "Auswärtige" herangezogen werden, sei mal dahingestellt. Die Verdichtung, welche in den letzten zwei Jahren festzustellen ist, liegt vor allem daran, dass alle Trails auf K... und sonstwo online gestellt werden, oft zusammen mit reisserischen Filmchen der Abfahrten. Eine solche Entwicklung haben wir vor gut 30 Jahren beim Klettern im Frankenjura auch erlebt. Hätten sich damals nicht Leute zur IG Klettern zusammen gefunden, wäre es heute mit dem Klettern bei uns bestimmt auch vorbei. Es wird Zeit, dass die Mountainbiker der Region aufwachen und sich für ihre Interessen engagieren. Mit "einfach nur fahren" und auch mit "unseren Trails, die wir allein unterhalten" wird es sonst bald vorbei sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der Bürgermeister Claus Schwarzmann aus Eggolsheim hat sehr wohl "Bauchschmerzen", weil er zunehmend Beschwerden auf den Tisch bekommt.
> Seit Jahren sucht dieser Bürgermeister einen adäquaten Ansprechpartner, wie er sagte, um ein Konzept zu entwickeln, weil eben "immer mehr Trails da oben eingefahren und gebaut" werden. Die DIMB IG Ofr. wäre bereit gewesen, hierzu in einen "Runden Tisch" einzutreten. Dies war von den "locals" nicht erwünscht.


Das mit den Beschwerden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da die Wege nicht auf privatem Grund verlaufen. In der Vergangenheit wurde ein Teil einer Abfahrt auch angepasst, weil es eben auf Privatgrund verlief. War aber nur kurze Zeit der Fall.

Schade, aber wer soll schon auf den Bürgermeister zugehen, wenn nicht diejenigen die die Trails pflegen?



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass die Mountainbiker der Region aufwachen und sich für ihre Interessen engagieren. Mit "einfach nur fahren" und auch mit "unseren Trails, die wir allein unterhalten" wird es sonst bald vorbei sein.


Das ist ja das was ich auch schreibe, evtl. ist es auch so nicht rüber gekommen?! 

Ohne einige legalisierte, gebaute (!) Abfahrten in der Region werden sich die MTBler im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ihr eigenes Grab buddeln. Siehe Forchheimer Kellerwald, dort wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren schon mehrfach wieder abgeräumt, was gebaut wurde.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. September 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das mit den Beschwerden kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da die Wege nicht auf privatem Grund verlaufen. In der Vergangenheit wurde ein Teil einer Abfahrt auch angepasst, weil es eben auf Privatgrund verlief. War aber nur kurze Zeit der Fall.


Die Beschwerden kommen offenbar von Wanderern/Spaziergängern, die sich an den Mountainbikern stören.
Mit dem Verlauf der Wege hat dies nichts zu tun.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schade, aber wer soll schon auf den Bürgermeister zugehen, wenn nicht diejenigen die die Trails pflegen?


Die DIMB IG Ofr. wird dies jedenfalls nicht tun, solange die "locals" sich dagegen sperren.




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ist ja das was ich auch schreibe, evtl. ist es auch so nicht rüber gekommen?!


Das ist schon so rüber gekommen, allerdings nicht so deutlich.




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ohne einige legalisierte, gebaute (!) Abfahrten in der Region werden sich die MTBler im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ihr eigenes Grab buddeln. Siehe Forchheimer Kellerwald, dort wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren schon mehrfach wieder abgeräumt, was gebaut wurde.


Hierzu reicht es aber nicht, Trails zu pflegen und Biken zu können.
Zu sowas braucht es braucht es Kompetenz hinsichtlich auch für weniger Geübte ungefährlicher Streckenanlagen, braucht es geeignete Beschilderung (auch davon muss man dazu Ahnung haben), braucht es Kompetenz in Fragen der Naturschutzbelange, braucht es nicht zuletzt auch Kompetenz hinsichtlich rechtlicher Fragen, schlicht: Es braucht Ahnung von einem ganzheitlichen Konzept.

Was den Forchheimer Kellerwald angeht, ist das ein "besondere" Situation, geschuldet einer ganz herausragenden, außergewöhnlichen Ausprägung in Gestalt des dortigen Stadförsters.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2020)

So ein Wald ist halt kein Bikepark. Vom Besucherandrang her könnte man es manchmal aber meinen. Vor allem am Wochenende.

Das dies irgendwann mal den Leuten auf den Senkel geht, völlig verständlich.

Solche "Duldungen" laufen halt meistens recht schnell aus dem Ruder weil die Leute denken sie haben Narrenfreiheit.

Und das Betretungsrecht gilt nun mal nicht nur für Radfahrer sondern für alle Naturnutzer!

Also muss man sich eben auch so verhalten das man mit jedem gut auskommt.

Immer nur fordern und auf andere schimpfen gehört da sicherlich nicht dazu. Es ist nicht unser Waldbesitz sondern der der Eigentümer.
Waldbesitz ist in erster Linie ein Wirtschaftsbetrieb.

Umdenken täte vielen mal ganz gut!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Beschwerden kommen offenbar von Wanderern/Spaziergängern, die sich an den Mountainbikern stören.
> Mit dem Verlauf der Wege hat dies nichts zu tun.


Komisch, dass es immer Wanderer sind die sich beschweren, diese aber nie aktiv werden, sondern immer Waldbesitzer/Förster/Jäger versammeln sich ganz selbstlos, um die Interessen der Wanderer zu schützen. Ein Konzept das leider schon öfter aufging.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Hierzu reicht es aber nicht, Trails zu pflegen und Biken zu können.
> Zu sowas braucht es braucht es Kompetenz hinsichtlich auch für weniger Geübte ungefährlicher Streckenanlagen, braucht es geeignete Beschilderung (auch davon muss man dazu Ahnung haben), braucht es Kompetenz in Fragen der Naturschutzbelange, braucht es nicht zuletzt auch Kompetenz hinsichtlich rechtlicher Fragen, schlicht: Es braucht Ahnung von einem ganzheitlichen Konzept.
> 
> Was den Forchheimer Kellerwald angeht, ist das ein "besondere" Situation, geschuldet einer ganz herausragenden, außergewöhnlichen Ausprägung in Gestalt des dortigen Stadförsters.


Es gibt Dinge, die wird man erst realisieren können wenn man von Seiten der Stadt oder Gemeinde Unterstützung kriegt. Dazu gehört erst mal ein Gebiet in dem ein Trail entstehen darf, dieses muss dann z.B. überhaupt mal geeignet sein, um dort eine leichte Abfahrt für Einsteiger anzulegen. Auch was Beschilderung oder Naturschutzbelange und rechtliche Themen betrifft, ganz ehrlich, das kann kein Hobby-Mountainbiker leisten, schon gar nicht neben der Arbeit und ggfs. Familie. Auch hier müsste man wollen und eine entsprechende Person für diese Tätigkeiten bezahlen.
Aber klar, wenn sich die entscheidenden Personen gegen den runden Tisch wehren, dann wird das nie was. Irgendwann wird alles von heute auf morgen abgerissen, ohne das man noch was dagegen tun könnte. Auch wenn es viele Jahre gut geht und man denkt, das geht schon, irgendwann passiert es. Siehe Erlangen, Nürnberg, Forchheim, Bamberg, es ist egal wo. Das bei K.. geht schon einige Jahre gut. Mal sehen wie lange noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (7. September 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> So ein Wald ist halt kein Bikepark. Vom Besucherandrang her könnte man es manchmal aber meinen. Vor allem am Wochenende.
> 
> Das dies irgendwann mal den Leuten auf den Senkel geht, völlig verständlich.
> 
> ...


Alles, was Du da schreibst, ist zwar richtig, geht aber an der Sache, betreffend die böswillige Hetzerei durch den WBV Kreuzberg und an den Tatsachen betreffend Retterner Kanzel/Lange Meile leider vollständig vorbei.

Ich war in den Monaten seit Mai öfters auf der Kanzel unterwegs.
Niemand nutzt den Wald dort als Bikepark.
Der Benutzerandrang war zwar manchmal (meist aber nicht!) groß, von Konflikten war jedoch nichts zu bemerken.

Dass hier dem WBV Kreuzberg "was auf den Senkel geht" ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
Die Trails dort ober befinden sich auf Gemeindegebiet, nicht auf Privatgrund.

Ich habe nicht so eine schlechte Meinung von der Mehrheit der Menschen, zu unterstellen, sie würden immer gleich meinen, Narrenfreiheit zu haben. Mit dem Fehlverhalten einer Minderheit von 2-4% zu argumentieren, ist Desinformationspolitik.

Die große Mehrzahl der Mountainbiker verhält sich kooperativ und naturverträglich. Der Krawall wird gegenwärtig von anderer Seite getrieben. Das Fordern und Schimpfen geht nicht von den Mountainbikern aus. Zu Deinem Eigentumsverständnis will ich lieber mal nichts kommentieren. Mit der Problematik hat das auch gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Trails dort ober befinden sich auf Gemeindegebiet, nicht auf Privatgrund.


Ist doch egal wem das gehört. Es ist nicht unser Eigentum. 

Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen, typisches DIMB Sprech. Damit gibt es noch viele runde Tische mit einigen Kompromissen. Aber was es garantiert nicht geben wird ist ein Konsens!


----------



## LeFritzz (7. September 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wem das gehört. Es ist nicht unser Eigentum.
> 
> Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen, typisches DIMB Sprech. Damit gibt es noch viele runde Tische mit einigen Kompromissen. Aber was es garantiert nicht geben wird ist ein Konsens!


Nein, das ist nicht egal.
Wenn der WBV Kreuzberg zur Retterner Kanzel/Langen Meile behauptet "Sie (die Mountainbiker) fahren querwaldein auf eigens hergerichteten "Trails" quer durch die Flurstücke der Privatwaldbesitzer", so ist das schon allein deswegen eine grobe Unwahrheit, weil eben die Trails dort nicht auf privatem, sondern auf gemeindeeigenem Grund liegen, von den restlichen Unwahrheiten dieser Behauptung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Was Du mit "DIMB Sprech" verorten willst, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Kompromisse sind die Kunst des Möglichen. Sie sind ein Teil-Konsens.
Jeder Kompromiß wäre immer noch besser als Sperren und Wegplanieren aller Trails.

Wenn Du die "silver bullet", die Patentlösung besitzt, mal raus damit, vielleicht bist Du ja wirklich viel gescheiter als alle anderen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (7. September 2020)

Das buddeln und Bauen auf fremden Grund einfach sein lassen. Verharmlosung oder Schönrederei ist der schlechteste Weg. Ich weiss, dir gefällt das nicht aber es ist nun mal so.
Letztendlich sind es Schwarzbauten. Die Abfahrten sind keine offizielle Wege, sie sind in keiner Karte eingezeichnet, z.B. Bayern Atlas.








						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					geoportal.bayern.de
				



Somit greift auch das Betretungsrecht nicht.
Das sie den Pilgerweg dicht gemacht haben war abzusehen.

Kennst Du ja sicherlich auch:








						Staatswald: Illegale Dirtbike-Strecke im Wald entdeckt
					

Gut versteckt und abseits der normalen Wege wurde im Staatswald um Höchberg eine illegale Dirtbike-Strecke entdeckt. Warum sie eine Gefahr darstellt.




					www.mainpost.de
				



Und so sehen Lösungen ganz ohne die DIMB aus. 








						Mountainbiker in Franken: Illegale Schanzen sollen weg
					

Durch Corona entdecken immer mehr Menschen den Wald für sich – auch Mountainbiker. Das verschärft die Konflikte mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, etwa im Nürnberger Reichswald. Wie alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, zeigt hingegen das Beispiel Treuchtlingen.




					www.br.de


----------



## LeFritzz (7. September 2020)

Was die gebauten Trails auf der Langen Meile angeht, diskutiere das mit denen, die es gebaut haben, nicht mit mir.

Ich verbitte mir die Unterstellung, was mir gefallen würde und was nicht.
Das ist schlichtweg unverschämt.

Dein Wegebegriff entspricht nicht der einschlägigen Rechtsprechung.
Nimm Dir einen Rechtsanwalt, der die Urteile raussucht udn erklärt, statt mich hier unqualifiziert anzumachen.

Erstaunlicherweise sind alle, die hinter den Heumödern-Trails stehen, in der DIMB organisiert, sind tw. im DIMB Bundeslehrteam, etc. Also auch das ist unqualifiziertes Gequatsche von Dir.

Und damit ist jetzt Schluss der Debatte.
Du hast es Dir bisher schon mit den Nürnberger Bikern verdorben, jetzt bellst Du hier rum.
Frage mich, was Dich eigentlich antreibt.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2020)

Lustig das unter dem Artikel auf Nordbayern nur Kommentare freigeschaltet werden die zustimmen. Meine Kritik der Frage nach belegbaren Fakten zu den Anschuldigungen ist auch nicht zu sehen. Eine tolle Presse haben wir. Evtl sollte man sich mal bei übergeordneter Stelle beschweren.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. September 2020)

Ging mir genauso.
Ich habe jetzt den Chefredakteur angeschrieben und die Möglichkeit des presserechtlich abgesicherten Verlangens einer Gegendarstellung in den Raum gestellt.
Mal sehen, was da für eien Reaktion kommt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2020)

Saaser Mountainbiker: Der schnelle Weg zum neuen Trail - Bayreuth - Nordbayerischer Kurier https://www.kurier.de/inhalt.saaser...ail.96753dac-c1dc-46da-bf5a-050be9872dee.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und damit ist jetzt Schluss der Debatte.
> Du hast es Dir bisher schon mit den Nürnberger Bikern verdorben, jetzt bellst Du hier rum.
> Frage mich, was Dich eigentlich antreibt.



Nix verdorben, hatte nur keine Lust mehr denen hinterher zu hecheln, also ließ ichs irgendwann ganz einfach sein. Und nun haben sich eben andere Dinge aufgetan. So einfach ist das. Einige von der DIMB reden auch viel Müll, sogar vor laufender Kamera!

Bestes Beispiel hier:






Erst sagt er so ein E Bike wiegt 5kg mehr und wenns ums Tragen geht wiegt es plötzlich 25kg.
Das hieße motorlose MTB wiegen alle so um die 20kg.
Bei dem scheitert es ja schon in Sachen Grundwissen.

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, Du schreibst auch viel, wo aber sind Deine Referenzen?

Was mich stört ist diese unreflektiertheit!!!

Auch Waldbesitzer egal ob Privat, Kommune, Gemeinde oder Staat haben Gesetze und Regeln und Auflagen an die sie sich halten müssen. Vielleicht mal dort anfangen zu lesen und dann 1 und 1 zusammen zählen. So wird ein Schuh draus!

Ausserdem könnte man dafür auch nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. September 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> ............
> Erst sagt er so ein E Bike wiegt 5kg mehr und wenns ums Tragen geht wiegt es plötzlich 25kg.
> Das hieße motorlose MTB wiegen alle so um die 20kg.
> Bei dem scheitert es ja schon in Sachen Grundwissen.
> ..............


Bist Du bewußt böswillig oder einfach nur dumm?

Die 5kg bezogen sich auf die Belastung durch ein Laufrad.
Die deutsche Sprache hat leider keine kontextfreie Grammatik.
Enduros wiegen heute durchweg 13,5-15,5kg.
eMTBs sind also ca. 10kg schwerer, was etwa 5kg pro Laufrad entspricht.


----------



## maddn11 (8. September 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ausserdem könnte man dafür auch nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


Super Idee


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die 5kg bezogen sich auf die Belastung durch ein Laufrad.
> eMTBs sind also ca. 10kg schwerer, was etwa 5kg pro Laufrad entspricht.




Jetzt hast Du Dich als ernst zu nehmender Diskussionspartner selbst komplett disqualifiziert.

Lebe wohl!


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. September 2020)

Und für den Rest, lesen soll ja bekanntlich bilden. 
Vielleicht hilfts... 



> 3. Rechtslage
> Beim Radfahren (Mountainbiking) auf Privatwegen in freier Natur ist Art. 23 Abs. 1 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG) zu beachten. Danach ist das Radfahren (Mountainbiking) auf Privatwegen, z.B. land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen, erlaubt, soweit sich diese dazu eignen. Ungeeignet sind sie
> u.a., wenn
> • durch die Befahrung mit Fahrrädern (Mountainbikes) eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung des Naturraums nicht auszuschließen ist,
> • Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden, keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2020)

Es gibt im übrigen die Möglichkeit Beschwerde beim Deutschen Presserat Beschwere einzulegen, sofern man den begründeten Verdacht hat, dass an der einen oder anderen Stelle eines Artikels gegen den Pressekodex verstoßen wird. Ich habe von dieser Möglichkeit mal Gebrauch gemacht und werde berichten. Ich sehe die Chance gering, obwohl es durchaus Verstöße gibt, wenn z.B. wüste Behauptungen ohne nachweisliche Recherche oder Begründung veröffentlicht werden.

edit:
Wortkorrektur...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. September 2020)

> Beim Radfahren (Mountainbiking) auf Privatwegen in freier Natur ist Art. 23 Abs. 1 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG) zu beachten. Danach ist das Radfahren (Mountainbiking) auf Privatwegen, z.B. land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen, erlaubt, soweit sich diese dazu eignen. Ungeeignet sind sie
> u.a., wenn
> • durch die Befahrung mit Fahrrädern (Mountainbikes) eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung des Naturraums nicht auszuschließen ist,
> • Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden, keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen.


in einem bewirtschafteten wald können wir ja punkt 1 ja schon mal ausschließen. ist also an der kanzel durchgängig so die hölle los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2020)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> in einem bewirtschafteten wald können wir ja punkt 1 ja schon mal ausschließen. ist also an der kanzel durchgängig so die hölle los?


Am Wochenende ist schon mal was los an den schönen Tagen, v.a. in der Übergangszeit Frühjahr/Herbst. Im Winter fahr ich dort meist alleine, bzw. ohne nennenswert Spuren zu sehen. In der Hitze ist dort auch niemand mehr unterwegs. In letzter Zeit wurde es dort oben aber etwas mehr, wobei die wenigsten MTBler tatsächlich die Kanzelabfahrt nehmen. Die meisten genießen nur die Aussicht und fahren dann auf den breiten Wegen von der Kanzel aus zurück. Für mich ist da keinerlei Konfliktpotential sichtbar. Ich fahre da seit 10 Jahren runter und es gab nie ein Problem oder Gemecker. Laut der Schilderung im nordbayern-Artikel waren es 20 MTBler in 2 Stunden. Das war dann wahrscheinlich schon zu den Stoßzeiten. Wenn ich mal etwas länger dort oben verweile, kommt idR niemand vorbei, weder Wanderer noch MTBler. Im Frühjahr waren es mal 15 besoffene Jugendliche, als noch die Ausgangsbeschränkung galt. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die Abfahrt für den gemeinen Biker die letzten Jahre etwas zu anspruchsvoll wurde. Seitdem der Fels freigeschnitten wird, um auch vom Tal gesehen werden zu können, spült es bei jedem Starkregen ordentlich was vom Boden weg. Anschließend entsteht in der Trockenheit wieder einiges an Geröll und loser Erde. Man muss schon mit dosierter Bremse abfahren. Die Vegetation hat zuvor immer den Boden vor dem Starkregen geschützt.


----------



## microbat (9. September 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## 0815p (10. September 2020)

Fohr morgen um 1100uhr eggloffsta, falls aner mit will., soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (11. September 2020)

Martina und ich fahren morgen 10.30uhr ab maximiliagrotte, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2020)

Bescheid


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. September 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Martina und ich fahren morgen 10.30uhr ab maximiliagrotte, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Ich auch bescheid


----------



## Kuh_Rainer (12. September 2020)

Kuh_Rainer schrieb:


> Ich auch bescheid


ohh grad erst gesehen, ihr wart heut schon unterwegs .... schade ...


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2020)

Ja schade, war gestern wieder sehr schön 

Übrigens @0815p, ich hab mal nachgeschaut...der letzte Schlenker, den wir gestern ausgelassen haben, hat insgesamt 3km und 67hm...der direkte Weg hatte gestern 1km und 21hm. Hab mich nämlich grad etwas gewundert, weil wir letztes Jahr fast die gleiche Bewegungszeit, Streckenlänge und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hatten, obwohl wir den Schlenker letztes Jahr mitgemacht hatten. Einzig die Auffahrt zur Burg war von der Tour noch anders.


----------



## Schoschi (15. September 2020)

@Axalp. Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag alter Schwabenrider. Falls du noch stiller Mitleser bist......


----------



## Axalp (16. September 2020)

Schoschi schrieb:


> @Axalp. Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag alter Schwabenrider. Falls du noch stiller Mitleser bist......



Ja vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Natürlich lese ich noch mit. Irgendwann, irgendwann schaff ich es auch mal wieder nach Reisberg County und wir drehen eine Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (17. September 2020)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Natürlich lese ich noch mit. Irgendwann, irgendwann schaff ich es auch mal wieder nach Reisberg County und wir drehen eine Runde!


Irgenwann wenn ich mal wieder meine alte Form habe für die ich so bekannt war....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. September 2020)




----------



## g4mbler (23. September 2020)

Kreis Forchheim: Runder Tisch wegen Mountainbikern  geplant
					

Der Marktgemeinderat Eggolsheim nimmt sich der Problematik mit den Mountainbikern im Wald an. Außerdem befasste er sich mit Preisen für Baugrundstücke und dem Klimawandel.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2020)

g4mbler schrieb:


> Kreis Forchheim: Runder Tisch wegen Mountainbikern  geplant
> 
> 
> Der Marktgemeinderat Eggolsheim nimmt sich der Problematik mit den Mountainbikern im Wald an. Außerdem befasste er sich mit Preisen für Baugrundstücke und dem Klimawandel.
> ...


Dieser Runde Tisch wird eine nicht-öffentliche Verstanstaltung sein, zu der in konspirativer Weise die "locals", der WBV und ausgewählte "stake holder" eingeladen werden.

Dazu die Antwort des Bgm. an die DIMB:
"_wir machen einen internen runden Tisch vor Ort mit allen Beteiligten, auch mit unseren örtlichen Bikern aus Kauernhofen und Eggolsheim. So hat das gestern auch der Marktgemeinderat beschlossen.
Ich bitte um Verständnis für dieses Vorgehen und habe Hoffnung, dass es mehr Klärung in der Sache bringt.
Die WBV hatte mich zum Ortstermin leider nicht eingeladen. Dennoch werde ich die Waldbesitzervereinigung Kreuzberg natürlich zum Runden Tisch mit einladen.
Der Runde Tisch wird nicht-öffentlich stattfinden._"

Eine bestimmte Person hat den "locals" ja klar gemacht, dass die DIMB da besser draussen bleiben soll.
Weiter so. Der WBV wird's schon richten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. September 2020)

Ich zitiere mich mal aus einem anderen Thread:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Runde Tische dienen in Bayern vorwiegend dazu, den anwesenden, meist wenig informierten Bikern (was auch hier den Kreis der Eingeladenen erklärt), das von der Verfassung garantierte Betretungsrecht stellvertretend für alle Radfahrer abzuschwatzen. Je nach Interessenlage der anwesenden "Vertreter" der Mountainbiker wird auf irgendwelche halbseidenen Deals zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit eingegangen.
> 
> ... nur damit sich hier nachher keiner über die Ergebnisse wundert ...


Das ist ganz unabhängig von den eingeladenen Bikern.


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2020)

Denke auch, dass das das Ende der Trails bedeuten kann. Mir ist es mittlerweile mehr und mehr egal, da die Mountainbiker nicht so gut zusammenhalten wie es nötig wäre. Aktuell wird auf breiter Basis in Erlangen/Fürth/Nürnberg/Forchheim ganz massiv gegen die Mountainbiker gearbeitet. Das läuft sehr strukturiert ab. Schaut mal in welch kurzem Zeitraum verschiedenste Trails platt gemacht wurden. Buck, Fürther Stadtwald usw. Im Forchheim Kellerwald wurden auch Trails mit Bäumen versperrt. Alles innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten. Wer denkt, dass man das im Gespräch mit einer Gemeinde klären kann, der irrt sich.


----------



## 0815p (16. Oktober 2020)

Werd um 11.30 Uhr ab Matterhorn Parke a Runde fohren. Falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Oktober 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Werd um 11.30 Uhr ab Matterhorn Parke a Runde fohren. Falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Matt Parke hoch is gesperrt. Wird Wasserleitung verlegt.

Ausserdem regnet es.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Oktober 2020)

@RolandMC
Dein Schlotfeger 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Oktober 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> „Das Ende der Trails“ wurde schon vor Jahren prognostiziert.
> Zum Beispiel als das Landratsamts ERH die Verordnung zu den ehemalig militärisch genutzten Gebiet “erneuerte“. (Dort wurde übrigens auch was platt gemacht.)
> Ist halt blöd, wenn für die einen ein Trail aussehen muss wie ein schlecht gebauter Bikepark, ohne Rücksicht auf wem oder was auch immer. Den Anderen reicht das was die natürlichen Gegebenheiten hergeben.
> 
> ...


Biite diese Diskussion hier ausnehmen und nach




__





						"Probleme" Retterner Kanzel
					

Am Wochenende ist schon mal was los an den schönen Tagen, v.a. in der Übergangszeit Frühjahr/Herbst. Im Winter fahr ich dort meist alleine, bzw. ohne nennenswert Spuren zu sehen. In der Hitze ist dort auch niemand mehr unterwegs. In letzter Zeit wurde es dort oben aber etwas mehr, wobei die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



verlagern.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## 0815p (1. November 2020)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. November 2020)

Wenn jemand Bock auf Winterpokal hat - oder kein Bock aber die Notwendigkeit sieht 😀😜 
-> 




__





						Banausentruppe - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. November 2020)

Super, nix los, ganz alleine im Wald 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. November 2020)

Aus der Episode "nix los" 
Selbst rund um Gössmaschdaa tote Hose. Beste Zeit zum Biken wo ma sonst ned hin brauchd 😊


----------



## rehhofer (12. November 2020)

Su schee - ganz mit ohne Leut. 
Bei uns am Tiergarten nur unter der Woche.
Am WE der Wahnsinn.


----------



## 0815p (12. November 2020)

Ich fohr morgen um 10.30 uhr fränkische. Falls aner mit will, soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## maddn11 (12. November 2020)

Ich könnte höchstens von 9-13h, ich muss 13:45 zuhause sein...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Ich fohr morgen um 10.30 uhr fränkische. Falls aner mit will, soll er Bescheid sagen


Gscheid Nass, der Nebel tropft runter.

Bräuchte amol an Tipp wie ma um des blöde Eck rum kommt 😐🤔


----------



## 0815p (13. November 2020)

Wenn du den Rest des Weges gefahren bist???  Dann versteh ich net des problem in dieser kehre, kurze einfahr Treppe und doch einigermaßen platz wo da stecken bleibst, der rest ist doch schwieriger oder?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. November 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rest des Weges gefahren bist???  Dann versteh ich net des problem in dieser kehre, kurze einfahr Treppe und doch einigermaßen platz wo da stecken bleibst, der rest ist doch schwieriger oder?


Den oberen Teil finden wir eher einfacher. Der untere Teil ist schwer. 
1. das besagte Eck
2. Runter Rechts geht dann aber wieder links weg, da ist auf der rechten Seite der Felsen im Weg
3. Dann gehts wieder gut weiter bis zum letzten Linksabzweig. Der ist auch recht komisch. 

Diese Variante hätten wir auch noch...


----------



## Cubie (13. November 2020)

im Zweifelsfall immer auf´s Material schieben... 

Lenker zu breit, Laufräder zu groß oder halt anders rum...


----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2020)

Hab gestern noch ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht und dabei sechs andere Mountainbiker gesehen. Alle mit E-Bike. Letzten Sonntag hab ich ca. 15 Mountainbiker gesehen und davon hatten etwa 11-12 ein E-Bike. Schon krass, wie sich das mittlerweile verhält. Scheinbar ist der Wandel irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen und ich habs bisher nicht wirklich mitbekommen.


----------



## -Matz- (14. November 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfall immer auf´s Material schieben...
> 
> Lenker zu breit, Laufräder zu groß oder halt anders rum...



Mach ich auch immer 😇 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (14. November 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Den oberen Teil finden wir eher einfacher. Der untere Teil ist schwer.
> 1. das besagte Eck
> 2. Runter Rechts geht dann aber wieder links weg, da ist auf der rechten Seite der Felsen im Weg
> 3. Dann gehts wieder gut weiter bis zum letzten Linksabzweig. Der ist auch recht komisch.
> ...


Mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich nächste Woche mal a Video von der Abfahrt machen, kommt drauf an wie die des Wetter wird und ich Zeit hab


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht und dabei sechs andere Mountainbiker gesehen. Alle mit E-Bike. Letzten Sonntag hab ich ca. 15 Mountainbiker gesehen und davon hatten etwa 11-12 ein E-Bike. Schon krass, wie sich das mittlerweile verhält. Scheinbar ist der Wandel irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen und ich habs bisher nicht wirklich mitbekommen.



und bei vielen Wanderern gibts schon den geübten Blick Richtung Tretlager beim Vorbeifahren (und ein Respekt wenn sie merken das man ohne Motor unterwegs ist  )


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich nächste Woche mal a Video von der Abfahrt machen, kommt drauf an wie die des Wetter wird und ich Zeit hab


Super, Danke 👍


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. November 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab gestern noch ne kurze Feierabendrunde gedreht und dabei sechs andere Mountainbiker gesehen. Alle mit E-Bike. Letzten Sonntag hab ich ca. 15 Mountainbiker gesehen und davon hatten etwa 11-12 ein E-Bike. Schon krass, wie sich das mittlerweile verhält. Scheinbar ist der Wandel irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen und ich habs bisher nicht wirklich mitbekommen.


Wo muss man hin und vorallem wann das man überhaupt Leute trifft? Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen fast jeden Tag unterwegs und hab zusammen gezählt eine Handvoll Wanderer gesehen. Biker gar keine ausser mal einen auf den Radweg Transferstrecken.


----------



## scratch_a (14. November 2020)

Ja is klar...überall sind Massen an Menschen draußen unterwegs, nur nicht in der fränkischen. Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich das die letzten 4 Wochen so gravierend dort geändert hat.
Sogar bei uns sind jetzt überall, zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit Menschen anzutreffen, wo man früher selbst am WE bei schönem Wetter selten jemanden gesehen hat.

Mal sehen wie es wird, wenn das Wetter mal schlechter werden sollte, ob es dann wieder ruhiger wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wo muss man hin und vorallem wann das man überhaupt Leute trifft? Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen fast jeden Tag unterwegs und hab zusammen gezählt eine Handvoll Wanderer gesehen. Biker gar keine ausser mal einen auf den Radweg Transferstrecken.


Retterner Kanzel usw. da ist in letzter Zeit echt viel los, v.a. wenn an sonnigen Wochenenden. Das ist aber schnell vorbei, noch 1-2 Wochen und kältere Temperaturen, dann vermute ich sieht man nur noch ganz wenige. Der Herbst meint es schon gut mit uns bisher


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. November 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Retterner Kanzel usw. da ist in letzter Zeit echt viel los, v.a. wenn an sonnigen Wochenenden. Das ist aber schnell vorbei, noch 1-2 Wochen und kältere Temperaturen, dann vermute ich sieht man nur noch ganz wenige. Der Herbst meint es schon gut mit uns bisher


Okay, Kanzel ist aber ja das ganze Jahr über ein Magnetpunkt.

Was auffällt, es sind Immer noch sehr viele Kletterer hier. Am Wochenende warens am Aalkorb wieder in scharen wie die Fledermäuse an der doch eher kleinen Felswand gehangen.

Und halt von überall her, vermehrt Münchner und Berliner Raum...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Und halt von überall her, vermehrt Münchner


Naja, die Felsen bei uns daheim sind halt oft recht scheusslich  

Und die Hallen sind zu, da gehen doch deutlich mehr Menschen nach draussen als sonst ... Eine Problematik, die im Bikesport so nicht existiert. Dafür radln die Leute jetzt in der Fränkischen, statt in Finale/Gardasee oder auf den Kanaren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. November 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und die Hallen sind zu,


Das ist einem Fitnessstudio Betreiber aus München zu verdanken.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> oder auf den Kanaren


die Kanaren sind kein Risikogebiet mehr. Schon seit dem 24. Oktober nicht mehr und können bereist werden!



> Seit dem 24. Oktober wurde vom RKI die *Einstufung „Corona-Risikogebiet“ *für die Kanaren *aufgehoben*, somit fällt für die Rückreise nach Deutschland die Test- und Quarantänepflicht weg.











						Corona auf den Kanaren: Aktuelle Einreisebestimmungen, Zahlen & Infos
					

Wie ist die Aktuelle Situation des Coronavirus COVID-19 auf den Kanaren? Einreisebestimmungen ✓ aktuelle Zahlen ✓ Inzidenz ✓ & Infos ✓




					canary-vibes.com
				




Klare Regeln, da weiss man auf was man sich einlässt im Gegensatz zu Deutschland wo den Ministern alle 2 Wochen ne neue Strategie einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. November 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfall immer auf´s Material schieben...
> 
> Lenker zu breit



Der Metallersatz für den Holzsteg bei PS ist ihnen auch weng eng geraten- 740er Lenker geht schon fast links und rechts an. 





Sa & So zw. PS und EBS ganz schöne Horden an Wanderen und auch paar Radlfahrer und Kletter. Und so viele Autos auf Parkplätzen 

Und ungefragtes Lob fürs selber treten gabs wieder zuhauf 
Mitn Fußvolk war eh alles gechillt. Wie meistens halt.

Hinterradbremsende kuhle Endurobros (ohne Motor) hab ich aber auch zwei belehrt :x


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hinterradbremsende kuhle Endurobros (ohne Motor) hab ich aber auch zwei belehrt


Hats was gebracht?

War gestern L T runter, der Weg wird auch immer breiter. Und diese vielen Abkürzer querfeldein vor den Spitzkehren ...

Nähe Schwingbogen Richtung Muggendorf hat ein Jäger ne Futtergrippe aufgestellt, nen Jägersitz und 2 Bäume über den Wanderweg quer gelegt.


----------



## 0815p (20. November 2020)

Für @
FrankoniaTrails​(stelle an der R--B ), hab dann nochweng was mehr gfilmt, aber nix besonderes


----------



## derwaaal (20. November 2020)

Sauber!
Beim zweiten Mal an der Stelle vom F-T hast die Handschuhe vergessen 

Egal, wie viel Fortschritte ich mach, der Abstand zu Dir wird trotzdem immer größer


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. November 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Für @
> FrankoniaTrails​(stelle an der R--B ), hab dann nochweng was mehr gfilmt, aber nix besonderes


DANKESCHÖN!! 
👍


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2020)

Hab schon gedacht Altersheimtrail fährt keiner mehr, da er immer so ungenutzt aussieht, wenn ich drüber fahr. Schönes Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (28. November 2020)

mtb news kann ka hochformat Video?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (2. Dezember 2020)

😊


----------



## 0815p (2. Dezember 2020)

Hut ab vor den zwei Bikern, die heute oder gestern die trailtour gefahren sind. War bestimmt interessant


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Dezember 2020)

0815p schrieb:


> Hut ab vor den zwei Bikern, die heute oder gestern die trailtour gefahren sind. War bestimmt interessant


Leider wars ich net


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2020)

So, jetzt habens wir in Bayern geschafft 






						BayMBl. 2020 Nr. 755 - Verkündungsplattform Bayern
					

Verkündungsplattform Bayern - Ein Informationsangebot der Bayerischen Staatsregierung




					www.verkuendung-bayern.de
				




Singletrails sind dadurch sobald sie etwas interessant für uns werden nicht mehr legal zu befahren:
"Dies gilt gerade auch für Wege, die ein gefahrloses Überholen auch bei angepasster Fahrweise nicht zulassen (etwa aufgrund ihrer Steigung, Beschaffenheit oder Wegebreite), wie zum Beispiel steile oder unübersichtliche Pfade, auf denen der Fahrradfahrer nicht sicher bremsen kann oder bei denen Absturzgefahr besteht. 20Dies wird insbesondere bei Singletrails der Fall sein, wenn einer der Wegenutzer den Weg im Begegnungsfall verlassen muss."

Sogar die Stufentrails sind unter "1.3.3.2Wegeeignung" aufgenommen:
"So kann ein treppenartig angelegter Weg für das Radfahren ungeeignet sein".

Und falls jetzt jemand sagt, ich hab mein Fahrrad auch auf steilen Trails sicher im Griff:
"Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an".

Bin gespannt, wie lange man noch in der Fränkischen Mountainbiken kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2020)

Bitte nicht hier.
Sondern hier:





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

"11Besteht die Gefahr, dass durch das Befahren des Wegs die Bodenoberfläche gelockert und damit das Risiko von Bodenabtrag und Bodenerosion auf dem Weg gesteigert wird, ist der Weg regelmäßig für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder anderen Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ungeeignet. "  Da können Sie den...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Da gibt es das schon.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Bitte nicht hier.


Desto mehr Leute Bescheid wissen, desto besser....


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Dezember 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Desto mehr Leute Bescheid wissen, desto besser....


Grundsätzlich natürlich richtig.
Den meisten ist das aber sprichwörtlich scheiss egal. Die sind noch nichtmal in dem Forum angemeldet geschweige sie kennen den Thread.
Die wollen ihren Spass, sonst nix.

Für die ist Radfahren auch kein Sport sondern eine Freizeitbeschäftigung mit Fun Faktor.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle aus dem Faden 🌲


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Info, habs heute erst gesehen als ich schon vor Ort war:

Der "Rollercoaster" wurde vom "Trailbaumasda" gesperrt (Wintersperre).

Ich schreib hier rein, wenn er irgendwann wieder befahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt aber eine DRINGENDE Bitte.
Dieser Thread hier dient der Verabredung von Ausfahrten.

Bitte macht für sonstige Diskussionen einen eigenen Thread auf.
Zur Rechtslage in Bayern gibt es schon einen.

Sonst müssen wir echt diesen Thread hier zumachen, weil es einfach überhand nimmt.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Dezember 2020)

@DaFriiitz @xTr3Me Danke euch für die Rückmeldung. Und sorry, dass ich hier nachgefragt habe. Bin zwar der Meinung, dass man aktuell bei Corona-Lockdown und im Winter durchaus mal kurz über lokale Themen schreiben kann (die Rechtslage in Bayern hat ja mit dem lokalen Thema wenig zu tun), aber wenn dann gleich der Thread geschlossen werden muss, dann halte ich mich in Zukunft daran.

Kommt gut ins neue Jahr und viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Bitte verlagert Eure Diskussion zum Trailpark Forchheim hierhin:





__





						Trailpark Forchheim
					

Bei Forchheim soll ein "Trailpark" errichtet werden. Das Projekt läuft schon eine Weile, nun gibt es auch eine Petition dazu, die der Forderung bzw. der Umsetzung etwas Nachdruck verleihen soll.  Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat, das Vorhaben zu unterstützen, so kann er/sie das hier tun...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Januar 2021)

Ein sturzfreies gesundes neues Jahr an alle aus dem Thread.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. Januar 2021)

Falls noch wer km für den Winterpokal braucht 😂


----------



## 0815p (11. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Falls noch wer km für den Winterpokal braucht 😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1186242
> Anhang anzeigen 1186243
> Anhang anzeigen 1186244
> Anhang anzeigen 1186245Anhang anzeigen 1186246


Schaut gut aus, wo war des erste Foto?


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2021)

Respekt, das ist mal ne Tour und dann noch im Winter...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. Januar 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, wo war des erste Foto?


Sanspareil FG, warst bestimmt scho wandern


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2021)

War am Wochenende auch mal unterwegs:




Man sieht unten rechts sogar Leutenbach also ist es mal ein passender Beitrag zum Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (29. Januar 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War am Wochenende auch mal unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber


----------



## gandi85 (29. Januar 2021)

Da war ich neulich auch zum ersten mal seit Jahren wieder. Ziemlich seltsam der Trail so komplett ohne Bäume.


xTr3Me schrieb:


> War am Wochenende auch mal unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Februar 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Da war ich neulich auch zum ersten mal seit Jahren wieder. Ziemlich seltsam der Trail so komplett ohne Bäume.


...das geht ja noch. Du musst erst mal nach Leutenbach runter, da wohnen Leute komplett ohne Hirn!


----------



## Schoschi (8. Februar 2021)

Hey Häusner! Du lebst a nu? Hab gehört du bist in der Form deines Lebens!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2021)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Häusner! Du lebst a nu? Hab gehört du bist in der Form deines Lebens!


Da hast du richtig gehört. Meine Form ist auf dem Zenit, wie Guns n Rose in den 80-ern oder Elvis in Las Vegas......da kann nichts mehr nachkommen😎😎👍👍😂😂


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Da hast du richtig gehört. Meine Form ist auf dem Zenit, wie Guns n Rose in den 80-ern oder Elvis in Las Vegas......da kann nichts mehr nachkommen😎😎👍👍😂😂





Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Häusner! Du lebst a nu? Hab gehört du bist in der Form deines Lebens!


...und selbst? Auch in einer Top Form? Falls ja könnten wir ja mal von Hagenbach auf dem Radweg nach Pretzfeld fahren. Ist aber schon Endgegner Niveau 😎😎😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2021)

@0815p
Warst gestern Matt Parke unterwegs... Hab dei Auto stehen sehen 😊


----------



## 0815p (8. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> @0815p
> Warst gestern Matt Parke unterwegs... Hab dei Auto stehen sehen 😊
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1203630


Ja war ich. 
Schönes Radl, deines? endlich mal Lv


----------



## RolandMC (8. Februar 2021)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hey Häusner! Du lebst a nu? Hab gehört du bist in der Form deines Lebens!


das stimmt so fett war er noch nie.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. Februar 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja war ich.
> Schönes Radl, deines? endlich mal Lv


Was heisst endlich mal... ich hab MK 13 ausprobiert, war mir zu lang, danach MK 14, war noch länger und mit 27,5 hinten komm ich garned klar. Jetzt hab ich nen MK 11 /2 Rahmen ergattert in L. Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge, schön kompakt! Hinten 26" vorne  27,5"

Problem Hinterbau habe ich dennoch wie bei den Vorgängern auch. Roter Pin auf schwarzen Pin da habe ich 300psi im Dämpfer und alles fühlt sich sehr sehr straff an.

Vielleicht muss das aber so sein oder ich bin einfach bloss zu doof das richtig einzustellen.

Das YT ist dagegen eine richtige Affenschaukel.


----------



## ragazza (8. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...und selbst? Auch in einer Top Form? Falls ja könnten wir ja mal von Hagenbach auf dem Radweg nach Pretzfeld fahren. Ist aber schon Endgegner Niveau 😎😎😂


in der Ruhe wird die Form gemacht


----------



## Schoschi (8. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> ...und selbst? Auch in einer Top Form? Falls ja könnten wir ja mal von Hagenbach auf dem Radweg nach Pretzfeld fahren. Ist aber schon Endgegner Niveau 😎😎😂


Spielst genau in meiner Liga👍


----------



## LeFritzz (8. Februar 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> in der Ruhe wird die Form gemacht


Aber:

Wenn die Glock’ soll auferstehen,
 Muss die Form in Stücken gehen.


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Februar 2021)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Spielst genau in meiner Liga👍


God Mode halt


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> God Mode halt


Könnte auch mitspielen. Kenn noch a paar Leud aus Wäschaföld die gehn nach 90Hm erst mal ins Wirtshaus und trinken 2 oder 3 Bier


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Könnte auch mitspielen. Kenn noch a paar Leud aus Wäschaföld die gehn nach 90Hm erst mal ins Wirtshaus und trinken 2 oder 3 Bier


Das mit dem Wirtshaus ist momentan aber noch schwieriger als die 90 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (10. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wirtshaus ist momentan aber noch schwieriger als die 90 Hm


Ich weiß aber wo immer ein quellgekühlter Kasten Bier steht. Und die 90 Hm dürfte man da dann auch schon langsam zusammenhaben. Die perfekte Tour


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2021)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wirtshaus ist momentan aber noch schwieriger als die 90 Hm


Ach, zur Not tuts da auch die Plörre von der Tanke. Dafür fahrn die extra von von Wfeld nach Heiligenstadt. Anschliessend zur Kathi ein to go Bier dann zum Conny Breitenlesau und weils dann nur noch Abwärts geht als Belohnung noch Nankendorf zum Schroll


😂


----------



## Deleted 369460 (10. Februar 2021)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber wo immer ein quellgekühlter Kasten Bier steht. Und die 90 Hm dürfte man da dann auch schon langsam zusammenhaben. Die perfekte Tour


Fahrn ma zum Hollerbusch...

Oder auf die Knockhütte, da is a Getränkeautomat


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2021)

Werd mittags aweng Schnee radeln gehen, Altersheim trail usw. Falls aner mit will soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Februar 2021)

Etz bin ich schon am OKO mit Ski.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Februar 2021)

Meine Schneeschaufel ist kaputt, sonst hätten wir ihn wieder frei schaufeln können


----------



## maddn11 (12. Februar 2021)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meine Schneeschaufel ist kaputt, sonst hätten wir ihn wieder frei schaufeln können


Und das jetzt, wo die Baumärkte zu haben...


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2021)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Meine Schneeschaufel ist kaputt, sonst hätten wir ihn wieder frei schaufeln können


Da bin ich gerade


----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (12. Februar 2021)




----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2021)

sauber gfoan.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2021)

Mittags wäre glaub ich intelligenter, Heute Morgen um 10 hatte es sonnige Minus 13 Grad. Da ziehts einem alles zamm... 
🥶


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2021)

Wer ist denn das lange Tal raufgefahren? Eine Spur war zu sehen. Ich konnte das net treten, da hat der Grip/die Kraft gefehlt.

War heute eher eine Schiebe- und Tragetour. Die Abfahrten gingen aber trotz dem Schnee ziemlich gut.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wer ist denn das lange Tal raufgefahren? Eine Spur war zu sehen. Ich konnte das net treten, da hat der Grip/die Kraft gefehlt.


Ich Heute Morgen, bin aber ned alles gefahren, den größten Teil davon hab ich geschoben. Bin dann links weg Richtung Albertshof und runter zur Kuchenmühle... 

War das Gelbe Riesenteil noch in der Wende beim Wanderparkplatz gestanden?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. Februar 2021)

Nachmittag war ich nochmal unterwegs Rund um Wfeld ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Ich Heute Morgen, bin aber ned alles gefahren, den größten Teil davon hab ich geschoben. Bin dann links weg Richtung Albertshof und runter zur Kuchenmühle...
> 
> War das Gelbe Riesenteil noch in der Wende beim Wanderparkplatz gestanden?


Du meinst den Harvester? Da stand noch einer ja. Zu der Jahreszeit steht dort häufig einer.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Februar 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Du meinst den Harvester? Da stand noch einer ja. Zu der Jahreszeit steht dort häufig einer.


Weiss ich ned da ich zu der Jahreszeit eigentlich auf den Kanaren wäre. 

Aber ich dachte mir Gestern wenn schon Winter dann gscheid. 

Aus der Serie "wenns tagsüber noch ned kalt genug ist"


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Februar 2021)

A bissla rum grolld und mich an den harten Hinterbau vom LV gwöhnd...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Februar 2021)

Habe 2 Reifen zu verschenken.

1x Magic Mary alte Version ohne Addix in 27,5"  fast neu

1x Fat Albert Front in 26"  steht auch noch gut im Saft. 

Wenn die wer haben will PN an mich.

Standort: Waischenfeld


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Februar 2021)

Der Frühling kommt...


----------



## maddn11 (18. Februar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Der Frühling kommt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1210326


Ich sehe schon, die ersten Treppen sprießen bereits aus dem Schnee


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2021)

Wir waren Gestern unterwegs. Sonne, Schnee und Matsch ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Februar 2021)

Das schöne Wetter Heute ausgenutzt...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## 0815p (26. Februar 2021)

Radler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Radler


Ne, ka Mischmasch. Aber für Leud wie mich die ned viel vertragen gibds 0,33l Flaschen. 
Des geklappere vom Dämpfer war danach auch weg 🤣


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Februar 2021)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. März 2021)




----------



## MasterP1989 (6. März 2021)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2021)

Gestern ja ganz vergessen den Geburtagskindern zu gratulieren


@RolandMC @rebirth


----------



## rebirth (24. März 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Gestern ja ganz vergessen den Geburtagskindern zu gratulieren
> 
> 
> @RolandMC @rebirth


Damn, Danke! .. Dir auch noch xD


----------



## 0815p (28. März 2021)




----------



## 0815p (18. April 2021)

Ich fohr morgen um 1400 Uhr ab Matterhorn Parke Richtung Adler usw, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (24. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (24. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2021)

Sauber! Im Winter hab ich an der oberen Stelle mal lieber nicht runter traut 🙈


----------



## xTr3Me (24. April 2021)

Das ist doch Der AAaaaaa....stloch-Trail. Den hab ich schon ganz verdrängt. Glaub das muss ich mir mal wieder anschauen.

Meine Erstbefahrung der oberen Stelle war damals reiner Psychoterror, ach was war das ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## 0815p (25. April 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ist doch Der AAaaaaa....stloch-Trail. Den hab ich schon ganz verdrängt. Glaub das muss ich mir mal wieder anschauen.
> 
> Meine Erstbefahrung der oberen Stelle war damals reiner Psychoterror, ach was war das ne schöne Zeit.


Ist in einen super Zustand, aber hat an Schwierigkeiten etwas abgenommen an der ersten Stelle. Laubfrei und trocken, bessere Bedingungen hatte ich noch nie auf diesen wegerl


----------



## 0815p (3. Juni 2021)

Martina und ich fahren morgen 9.30 Uhr egloffstein, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juni 2021)

Schade, ich muss leider arbeiten 
Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag und hoffe, dass es bald mal wieder klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2021)

Martina und ich fahren morgen 10.30uhr maximiliagrotte Tour, falls jemand mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## scratch_a (9. Juli 2021)

Bescheid!


----------



## 0815p (9. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bescheid!


Treffpunkt wie immer


----------



## 0815p (31. Juli 2021)




----------



## LeFritzz (31. Juli 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1315874


Sakrisch wie immer.


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2021)




----------



## 0815p (11. August 2021)




----------



## maddn11 (11. August 2021)

Schweiz?


----------



## 0815p (11. August 2021)

Nö,


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. August 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (7. September 2021)

Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## 0815p (8. September 2021)

Werd morgen früh 10.00uhr ab r.bühl die Rampen sau Tour fahren, falls jemand mit will soll er Bescheid sagen.


----------



## 0815p (21. September 2021)

Habe morgen Urlaub und werde a radeltour machen, jemand Interesse?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. September 2021)

Interesse immer, aber keinen Urlaub = keine Zeit


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Lebt ihr noch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1335425Anhang anzeigen 1335427Anhang anzeigen 1335428Anhang anzeigen 1335429


Oh, Steinachtal ...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Oh, Steinachtal ...


Nr. 1 Nö... Rehbachtal... den Bach habe ich auch unfreiwillig von Innen kennenlernen dürfen 🤣


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Nr. 1 Nö... Rehbachtal... den Bach habe ich auch unfreiwillig von Innen kennenlernen dürfen 🤣


Ist das nicht der Eulenspiegel am Waffenhammer?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Eulenspiegel am Waffenhammer?


Ja da liegst Du schon Richtig. Heisst aber nicht tal sondern klamm 😊

Die Holzbrücke ist aber im Rehbachtal und der Aussichtsturm mit der Fahne ist oben am Döbraberg bei der Militär Station.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ja da liegst Du schon Richtig. Heisst aber nicht tal sondern klamm 😊
> 
> Die Holzbrücke ist aber im Rehbachtal und der Aussichtsturm mit der Fahne ist oben am Döbraberg bei der Militär Station.


Das Tal heisst Steinachtal; die Klamm ist ein Teil dieses Tales, flussaufwärts vom Waffenhammer.
Solche Holzbrücken gibt es in jener Gegend offenbar recht viele.
Den Aussichtsturm habe ich natürlich auch erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das Tal heisst Steinachtal; die Klamm ist ein Teil dieses Tales, flussaufwärts vom Waffenhammer.
> Solche Holzbrücken gibt es in jener Gegend offenbar recht viele.


Okay Du hast Recht.
Bin von Stadtsteinach an der alten Mühle vorbei rein. Da stand aufm Schild nur Steinachklamm.

Rehbachtal




Des kennst bestimmt auch 😊


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. September 2021)

üben, üben, üben ... 🙈


----------



## 0815p (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich fohr morgen um 1300uhr ab matterhornparke, falls aner mit will soll er Bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. Oktober 2021)

Kannst mal Ra


0815p schrieb:


> Ich fohr morgen um 1300uhr ab matterhornparke, falls aner mit will soll er Bescheid sagen


Fallsd mal was neues willst, kannst mal Rabenstein und Ludwigshöhle fahrn, da gibts viele neue Treppenstufen. Auch dort wo vorher keine waren....


----------



## maddn11 (9. Oktober 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Kannst mal Ra
> 
> Fallsd mal was neues willst, kannst mal Rabenstein und Ludwigshöhle fahrn, da gibts viele neue Treppenstufen. Auch dort wo vorher keine waren....


Ich glaub, für den Peter gibt’s im weiten Umkreis nix Neues.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, für den Peter gibt’s im weiten Umkreis nix Neues.


Na, wenn Du das sagst, ist das ex cathedra im Dogma der Unfehlbarkeit verlautet.
Wir verneigen uns davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. Oktober 2021)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, für den Peter gibt’s im weiten Umkreis nix Neues.


Die sind aber erst vor 2,5 Monaten rein gezimmert worden.


			https://www.fsvf.de/de/ueber-den-naturpark/arbeitstrupp/durchgefuehrte-massnahmen/traditionsreicher-rabenstein-promenadenweg-wurde-saniert.html
		

Meinste die hat er scho alle hinter sich gebracht?
😊
Sonntag Nachmittag is vielleicht nicht die beste Zeit um dort Radeln zu gehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag is vielleicht nicht die beste Zeit um dort Radeln zu gehen.


Das liegt aber voll und ganz in der Hand des Mountainbikers. Mit entsprechendem Talent sorgt man auch Montag früh um 8 für Ärger.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. Oktober 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das liegt aber voll und ganz in der Hand des Mountainbikers. Mit entsprechendem Talent sorgt man auch Montag früh um 8 für Ärger.


Die Aussage bezog sich nicht darauf Ärger zu erzeugen.

Wenn Rund um die Burg Rabenstein Menschenmassen dort sich Tummeln dann fahr ich da sicher nicht Rad. Habe keine Lust für die anderen ständig Mitdenken zu müssen.

Ich fahre generell lieber dort wo ich meine Ruhe habe 😊


----------



## 0815p (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Oktober 2021)

Waldgespenster 😎


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## RolandMC (2. November 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


>


Ja leg, sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. November 2021)

Dümmer gehts kaum noch 🤣


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Dümmer gehts kaum noch 🤣
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1372798


Doch.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (16. November 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Doch.


Wird aber schwer...

Ez...


Einfach des rumgehampel weglassen 🙃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (16. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Wird aber schwer...
> 
> Ez...
> 
> ...


mit so einem Wochenendhaus am Rücken ist es halt nicht einfach 😁
😁


----------



## Deleted 589869 (16. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> mit so einem Wochenendhaus am Rücken ist es halt nicht einfach 😁
> 😁


10kg Hundefutter drinnen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 589869 (17. November 2021)

Was fahrt ihr im fränkischen Winter am 26" Hinterrad?

Wird echt schwer überhaupt noch was vernünftiges in 26" zu bekommen.

Baron, da trete ich mir nen Wolf... da brauch ich dann das Frühjahr zum regenerieren 🤣


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr im fränkischen Winter am 26" Hinterrad?
> 
> Wird echt schwer überhaupt noch was vernünftiges in 26" zu bekommen.
> 
> Baron, da trete ich mir nen Wolf... da brauch ich dann das Frühjahr zum regenerieren 🤣


Von Schwalbe gibt es den Hans Dampf und den Magic Mary in 26" in verschiedenen Addix Mischungen.


----------



## microbat (17. November 2021)

am 26er - 456c - empfiehlt sich der Kojak in 1.75


----------



## JulH (18. November 2021)

Am Sonntag ne Runde? Kommt wer mit? 
Egloffstein, streitberg, pottensta, ich bin offen für alles... auch für a afterbike Bier😀


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2021)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## JulH (20. November 2021)

Dann 12:00 Uhr matterhornparkplatz streitberg? 
Wer Lust hat gern anschließen!!!


----------



## LeFritzz (20. November 2021)

Jetzt habe ich schon was anders  ausgemacht, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. November 2021)

Die Wintersaison 2021/ 22 ist eröffnet!


----------



## LeFritzz (29. November 2021)

Saubu.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. Dezember 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Saubu.


Kannst Du mal bitte den scheiß Wind abstellen?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (6. Dezember 2021)

Falls wer Umzugskartons braucht, in Pretzfeld am Wanderparkplatz gäbe es welche... 





Was die Leute alles so entsorgen...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. Dezember 2021)

Live Bilder, Kistn geholt vom Service. Klappert immernoch... 

Eulenstein nauf 





Heiligenstadt, der Ochs und der Esel schlafen scho ...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. Dezember 2021)

Au Kapelle Nankendorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (11. Dezember 2021)

Heute hatte ich eine kreative Ader 😂



😜


----------



## Deleted 589869 (13. Dezember 2021)

Gestern Lochau, Knock, Wachstein, Plankenstein Runde gefahren... 

Knockhütte





Wachstein 


Stellenweise ganz schön rutschig gewesen...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (18. Dezember 2021)

Heute wars dreggerd aufm Wech zum Deifel seim Loch ..


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2021)

Mein weihnachts projekt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Dezember 2021)

Ob des a die Versetzautomatik an Bord hat? 😁


----------



## scratch_a (19. Dezember 2021)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und dem Besitzer stets eine gute Fahrt!


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2021)

Ja, der Master freud sich sch wie sau.
Ist scho a sehr sehr edles Teil.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Mein weihnachts projekt


Gehst Du Fremd? 
😁

Viel Freude damit!


----------



## 0815p (19. Dezember 2021)

Bin nur Baumeister


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Bin nur Baumeister


Magst mein H3 auch aufbauen wenn der Rahmen da ist? 
🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (20. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja, der Master freud sich sch wie sau.
> Ist scho a sehr sehr edles Teil.


Hoffentlich steckt mich der Master net an...... hab scho lang nix mer rafft


----------



## Schoschi (20. Dezember 2021)

kafft


----------



## Deleted 589869 (20. Dezember 2021)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich steckt mich der Master net an...... hab scho lang nix mer rafft


Ich glaube es reicherd  scho wennst dei Kistn mal putzt um was neues zu haben 🤣😁😜 🙃


----------



## Schoschi (20. Dezember 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ich glaube es reicherd  scho wennst dei Kistn mal putzt um was neues zu haben 🤣😁😜 🙃


Haha, da hast voll recht, cool, scho wieder an Haufen Geld gspart......


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Dezember 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ich glaube es reicherd  scho wennst dei Kistn mal putzt um was neues zu haben 🤣😁😜 🙃


Spart bestimmt auch nen halbes Kilo


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2021)

Projekt fertig, nur noch eine crashplatte ran schrauben.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Dezember 2021)

Schaut schick aus - und leicht. Ohne Variostütze kennt man schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> Projekt fertig, nur noch eine crashplatte ran schrauben.


Was spricht die Waage? 
🙂

Und wer zum Teufel ist der Master?
🤔


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Dezember 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Spart bestimmt auch nen halbes Kilo


Halbes Kilo Dreck hatte er schon 2016 dran. Da ist über die Jahre bestimmt noch was hinzugekommen 🤣😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2021)

12.3 kg mit allen was dran ist.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> 12.3 kg mit allen was dran ist.


Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Rahmengrösse. 
😊


----------



## 0815p (21. Dezember 2021)

xl


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. Dezember 2021)

0815p schrieb:


> xl


Respekt das ist sau leicht.

Kumpel hat sich  ein Specialized  29" Enduro, alles Carbon, alles XX1 in L für über 10000 Euro gekauft. Die Kiste wiegt ned ganz 16kg.


----------



## ragazza (23. Dezember 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Respekt das ist sau leicht.
> 
> Kumpel hat sich  ein Specialized  29" Enduro, alles Carbon, alles XX1 in L für über 10000 Euro gekauft. Die Kiste wiegt ned ganz 16kg.


dann hat er was falsch gemacht


----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Dezember 2021)

Und, die neue Kistn scho eingsaut oder is die für die Vitrine? 

😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. Januar 2022)

Ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Jahr Allen! 











🙋‍♂️


----------



## Schoschi (2. Januar 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Und, die neue Kistn scho eingsaut oder is die für die Vitrine?
> 
> 😁


Am Donnerstag konnte Ichs mal Proberollern. Da wars noch blitzeblank. Geiles Teil. Hab mich angeboten des Ding mal einzusauen, aber komischerweise hat er das irgendwie nicht gehört der Master


----------



## S P (2. Januar 2022)

Der DT 1200er sollte doch Carbon sein? Max. 110 Kg Systemgewicht bei der elfenhaften Gestallt? 

Wobei seinen alten Syntace hat er ja auch bis zum letzten ausgereizt....




Müsste Lago Anno 2014 gewesen sein....


----------



## Deleted 589869 (6. Januar 2022)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag konnte Ichs mal Proberollern. Da wars noch blitzeblank. Geiles Teil. Hab mich angeboten des Ding mal einzusauen, aber komischerweise hat er das irgendwie nicht gehört der Master


Und, kaufst Dir auch eins oder putzt Du deins mal? 

Falls Du dich fürs putzen entscheidest, meins bräuchte es auch mal 🤣


----------



## Schoschi (7. Januar 2022)

Soo dreckerd ist deins noch net......
Irgendwann muss mal was neues her, aber das kann ja mal schnell gehen. So ein neumodisches großes Rad ist bei meinen 1,90m schon ein Quantensprung zu meinem 26 Zöller mit weniger Reach oder Stack oder beides zusammen, keine Ahnung. Hat man sofort gemerkt.
Aber wenn man sich einmal ans Pinion gewöhnt hat will man nimmer zurück, das ist mein Problem, sonst hätt Ich ein neues Spielzeug wohl scho vorm Master bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (7. Januar 2022)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Soo dreckerd ist deins noch net......
> Irgendwann muss mal was neues her, aber das kann ja mal schnell gehen. So ein neumodisches großes Rad ist bei meinen 1,90m schon ein Quantensprung zu meinem 26 Zöller mit weniger Reach oder Stack oder beides zusammen, keine Ahnung. Hat man sofort gemerkt.
> Aber wenn man sich einmal ans Pinion gewöhnt hat will man nimmer zurück, das ist mein Problem, sonst hätt Ich ein neues Spielzeug wohl scho vorm Master bestellt.


Schon mal die Zerode angesehen?

Hatte ich auch mal aufm Schirm als der YT Kackstuhl endgültig Geschichte war. Habe mich dann aber doch für LV entschieden in 26/27,5 weil ich was leichtes wollte und kein Plastik sondern Alu.









						Getrieberahmen
					






					www.mrc-trading.de


----------



## Schoschi (8. Januar 2022)

Zerode kenn ich, bestimmt net schlecht. Muss mal nen 29er mit ner modernen Kettenschaltung ausgiebig probefahren dann kann man mehr sagen. Was hattest an YT auszusetzen? Haben schöne Räder momentan. Allerdings find ich das Last gerade den schönsten Carbonhobel aufm Markt. Vor allem weil auch die längsten Sattelstützen reinpassen. Ne Nivo 212 kriegt man ja auch nicht überall rein


----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. Januar 2022)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Was hattest an YT auszusetzen?


Schlechter Support. Hätte neue Lager gebraucht für s Wicked , ein Teil davon irgendwelche Größen die es nirgends zu bestellen gab. YT hatte auch nichts. Wollten mir lieber ein Jeffsy oder Capra verkaufen.
Capra und Jeffsy hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt Probleme mit gebrochenen Kettenstreben. Kannst hier im Forum nachlesen. 
Oder auch hier mal durchlesen




__





						Sammelthread: Capra AL 27/ 29 | MJ: 2018-2020 | Riss Kettenstrebenverbindung & Lackschaden Sitzstrebe
					

So, YT have gotten back to me after their inspection. They're saying this is the way it's meant to be, the axle is 'self centering', and apparently the bearings not 100% pressed in the way it should be. Funny then they couldn't tell me that via email and I had to send it in. Or it's bullshit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Auch da der Support bei vielen nicht gut.

Ob das jetzt anders ist kein Ahnung.

Bei LV gab es zwar auch Komunikationsprobleme. Jene waren aber letztendlich nachvollziehbar.

Kiste zum AST in Breitengüssbach gebracht. Nach 10 Tagen wieder abgeholt, neue Lager, neuer Freilauf, alles erledigt.
Top!


----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. Januar 2022)

Snowride


----------



## Deleted 589869 (11. Januar 2022)

Top Wetter Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2022)

Heute mal wieder fränkische,
teilweise Schnee und teils matschig, aber schön sonnig


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2022)




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2022)

War auch unterwegs, nur nicht soweit hinten. Ging meist gut zu fahren, ist schon wieder viel getaut.


----------



## 0815p (15. Januar 2022)

Hab bike spuren auf den bds weg nach oben gesehen, dachte dann es könnten deine gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich war da unterwegs, noch weiter hinten, kein Matsch, kein rumgerutsche


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Hab bike spuren auf den bds weg nach oben gesehen, dachte dann es könnten deine gewesen sein


War zuletzt Mitte November da wo ihr wart, leider zwischendurch gar nicht mehr. War mir aber auch zu nass von oben.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (16. Januar 2022)




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Januar 2022)

gerade entdeckt, der Rider ist ja hier bestens bekannt!


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Januar 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gerade entdeckt, der Rider ist ja hier bestens bekannt!


Schönes posting zu seinem Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (26. Januar 2022)

Lars, was du alles ausgräbst) 
Das hat mei früherer Mitbewohner in Innsbruck gefilmt! 😀 

Aber wichtiger: Wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf a Tour???


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> Lars, was du alles ausgräbst)
> Das hat mei früherer Mitbewohner in Innsbruck gefilmt! 😀
> 
> Aber wichtiger: Wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf a Tour???


Ich hätte große Lust, am Sonntag mit Dir zu fahren.
Nur bin ich "not in the condition" nach diesem Oberschenkelhalsbruch.


----------



## -Matz- (27. Januar 2022)

Gute Besserung, Fritz!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Januar 2022)

-Matz- schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Fritz!


Ich bin doch schon gut. Was also bessern?
Und wie allen Giftpflanzen geht es mir saugut.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Januar 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ich bin doch schon gut.


Wer denkt etwas zu sein hat aufgehört etwas zu werden.

Also

Gute Besserung!

🙂

Keine Kondi, ieeehbaike 😁


----------



## Deleted 589869 (29. Januar 2022)

Falls wer noch Schnee will, heute soll noch mehr davon kommen in der fränkischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (29. Januar 2022)

@0815p 

Muggendorf rum eher ned, musst scho bissla höher nauf. 
Thuisbrunn oben auf der Höhe gehts los, Egloffsta auch. Des Bild is Nähe Bärenfels...


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2022)

Gasseldorf bis Behringersmühle is auf jeden Fall schneefrei. Heut hats nur geregnet. Also feinste Bedingungen!


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2022)

So 11. 30 Uhr matterhornparke? Wenn wer mitgeht bescheid sagen


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> So 11. 30 Uhr matterhornparke? Wenn wer mitgeht bescheid sagen


Wenn du Tempo mässig Zeit hast sagt Martina, dann würden wir mitfahren


----------



## Deleted 589869 (29. Januar 2022)

Viel Spass, bei 55km/h Rückenwind 🙂


----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Wenn du Tempo mässig Zeit hast sagt Martina, dann würden wir mitfahren


Alle Zeit der Welt. 👍👍👍 Freut mich wenn ihr dabei seid😀


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Januar 2022)

Wär auch dabei, schreibst halt bitte noch falls ihr windmäßig doch kneift


----------



## 0815p (29. Januar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wär auch dabei, schreibst halt bitte noch falls ihr windmäßig doch kneift


Ja, falls zu beschissen ist, kommen wir net


----------



## Deleted 589869 (29. Januar 2022)

Ich kann euch ein Wetterupdate aus Waischenfeld Morgen Früh gegen halb zehn /zehn geben.

Aktuell ist es böig und es nieselt so vor sich hin.

Wind Südwest.


----------



## MTB-94 (29. Januar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> So 11. 30 Uhr matterhornparke? Wenn wer mitgeht bescheid sagen


Wenns für euch in Ordnung ist würde ich mich sehr gerne mal anschließen. Komme aus Forchheim und bin biketechnisch noch nicht wirklich ortskundig in der Fränkischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulH (29. Januar 2022)

Mtb 94 und Johannes 👍👍 passt gut! 
Matterhornparkplatz is nach Streitberg in der langen Kurve links. 
Da simma paar leut morgen, ich bring auch noch wen mit😁

Verwehn wirds uns scho ned Wer es warm ham will, muss heut Nacht um 1 was machen. Da hats laut Wetterbericht 7 Grad, morgen um 12 "nur" noch 5 Grad.


----------



## 0815p (30. Januar 2022)

Martina u ich sagen ab, wetter zu bekackt


----------



## Deleted 589869 (30. Januar 2022)

Könnt scho fahren, ab und zu halt bisschen stürmisch. Mit bisschen Glück kommt sogar die Sonne raus. 

Vielleicht fahr ich später auch mal rüber...


----------



## JulH (30. Januar 2022)

Ät Peter, das nächste Mal dann


----------



## Deleted 589869 (31. Januar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> wetter zu bekackt


Absolut!


----------



## JulH (31. Januar 2022)

Wetter 1a😀


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Januar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> Ät Peter, das nächste Mal dann


lebst du jetzt wieder in Franken?


----------



## 0815p (31. Januar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> Wetter 1a😀
> Anhang anzeigen 1411864


Und oben am bl_meer


----------



## Deleted 283425 (31. Januar 2022)

30 Grad und Sonne 


Ne, aber ging auch alles - zumindest für manche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. Februar 2022)

Wild live 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JulH (2. Februar 2022)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> lebst du jetzt wieder in Franken?


Jup


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. Februar 2022)

JulH schrieb:


> Jup


Vor der Impfpflicht geflüchtet? 😁


----------



## Deleted 589869 (4. Februar 2022)

Über den Dächern...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. Februar 2022)

Hoffentlich ist dieses  Dreckswetter jetzt endlich rum


----------



## Deleted 589869 (13. Februar 2022)

Da isser der ... 





Nix besonderes... 





trotzdem spassig und vorallem keine Menschenmassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1420108


Von Samstag


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2022)

Oha da wars doch noch bestimmt super flutschig


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oha da wars doch noch bestimmt super flutschig


Ja, bin die die trailtour gfahren, blockmeer und brotzeitztrail hab ich wegen Menschenmassen nicht gemacht, und der rest war ziemlich wickie wickie, aber schön bei endlich sonnigen Wetter


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Februar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja, bin die die trailtour gfahren, blockmeer und brotzeitztrail hab ich wegen Menschenmassen nicht gemacht, und der rest war ziemlich wickie wickie, aber schön bei endlich sonnigen Wetter


Was ähnliches hab ich gestern gemacht. Blockmeer auch ausgelassen. Da waren einfach viel zu viele Leute unterwegs und bei der ersten Tour in dem Gerumpel hätte ich gerne die Trails für mich damit ich mich erst mal wieder einstolpern kann. Hatte jetzt 3 Monate Abstinenz vom technischen Gelände..


----------



## Deleted 589869 (14. Februar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Ja, bin die die trailtour gfahren, blockmeer und brotzeitztrail hab ich wegen Menschenmassen nicht gemacht, und der rest war ziemlich wickie wickie, aber schön bei endlich sonnigen Wetter



Was hast Du erwartet, erster wirklich schöner Tag im Jahr, da wollen alle raus. Da braucht man an solche Hotspots  garnicht erst hin seit Corona.
Und der Weg ist doch für dich erst interessant wenns wicki wicki ist.

Für mich ist der Trocken scho ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, brauch ich den ganzen Tag bis es einmal komplett durch klappt  ohne absteigen. 
Ich vergess dann immer die Linie die geklappt hat bis zum nächsten mal. 
😁


----------



## 0815p (14. Februar 2022)

Komplett durch von oben bis runter zum Parkplatz, Hut ab, ist net einfach


----------



## Deleted 589869 (14. Februar 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Komplett durch von oben bis runter zum Parkplatz, Hut ab, ist net einfach


Musst im Sommer mal fahren wenns Stroh trocken ist. Wenn Du weisse Kreide Striche und Punkte siehst, weisst das ich da war 🙈


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. Februar 2022)

Am kommenden Wochenende könnt ihr die Trails verkehrt rum fahren. Es soll angeblich ne steife Brise bis 140 km/h geben.


----------



## JulH (15. Februar 2022)

Ich fahr da immer mit Segel 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. Februar 2022)

Heute war Rückenwind, naja, zumindest zurück 🙂






Wer des Ding komplett fährt hat entweder nen schmalen Lenker und gute Nerven oder nen guten  Fingerchirurgen 😁


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Februar 2022)

Ja das was da kommt fahre ich deshalb eher nicht. Bei meinem letzten Besuch war dort auch alles nass und vor der Brücke wird das eher riskant als spaßig. Ist aber ein schöner Ort für ne Riegelpause.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. Februar 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja das was da kommt fahre ich deshalb eher nicht. Bei meinem letzten Besuch war dort auch alles nass und vor der Brücke wird das eher riskant als spaßig. Ist aber ein schöner Ort für ne Riegelpause.


Die Felsstelle vor der Brücke habe ich mir schon öfter angesehen. Aber irgendwie wird das Eck nicht breiter 😭

Ab der Treppe gehts dann ja, an dem Felsvorsprung vorbei ist genug Platz.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (26. Februar 2022)

War unterwegs 😊


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Februar 2022)

Schee.


----------



## 0815p (3. März 2022)

Werd morgen ab 11.00uhr ab r.bühl a tour fohrn, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## xTr3Me (4. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Werd morgen ab 11.00uhr ab r.bühl a tour fohrn, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Wie sind so die Bodenverhältnisse auf den üblichen Trails? Sollte ja einigermaßen trocken und gut fahrbar sein oder?


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2022)

Alles Bestens, des Laub ist teilweise schon wieder zu trocken das es rutschet werd.
Ad-sta ist auch wieder baumfrei und blockmeer inkl. brotzeittrail komplett fahrbar, und war glücklicherweise Rotsockenfrei


----------



## OldSchool (4. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Werd morgen ab 11.00uhr ab r.bühl a tour fohrn, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


bin mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (4. März 2022)

OldSchool schrieb:


> bin mit dabei


Da biste aber a bissla zu spät dran. Das Morgen war Heute.
 😁


----------



## Deleted 589869 (4. März 2022)

Fahrt den Brotzeit und  l T. runter noch so oft es geht, damit wird nämlich bald Schluss sein wenn das stimmt was ich gehört habe.


----------



## OldSchool (4. März 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Da biste aber a bissla zu spät dran. Das Morgen war Heute.
> 😁


check🙄
🤪


----------



## 0815p (4. März 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Fahrt den Brotzeit und  l T. runter noch so oft es geht, damit wird nämlich bald Schluss sein wenn das stimmt was ich gehört habe.


wolln sie mal wieder alles sperren


----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> wolln sie mal wieder alles sperren


Nein.
Wege Sanierung, l T soll angeblich ein Geländer bekommen, damit soll das querfeld ein rauf und runter verhindert werden nachdem Absperrbänder Immerwieder entfernt wurden.

Brotzeit soll  Treppenstufen nach neuem Modell (das sind dann so Rollator Treppen wie rund um Rabenstein, Schweinsberg Trail, Schneiderloch flach und komplett Holz) und neues nach innen versetzte "Handlauf" Geländer bekommen.

Damit auch der letzte Dödel dort gut laufen kann.

Angeblich!

Wahrscheinlich finanziert mit den überteuerten Parkgebühren.

Im Fichtel z. B. Oko kostet ne Tageskarte 24 Std. 2,- Euro, an der Matt Parke 12, - Euro


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wege Sanierung, l T soll angeblich ein Geländer bekommen, damit soll das querfeld ein rauf und runter verhindert werden nachdem Absperrbänder Immerwieder entfernt wurden.
> 
> Brotzeit soll  Treppenstufen nach neuem Modell (das sind dann so Rollator Treppen wie rund um Rabenstein, Schweinsberg Trail, Schneiderloch flach und komplett Holz) und neues nach innen versetzte "Handlauf" Geländer bekommen.
> ...


Wo waren denn an der Hangkante jemals Absperrbänder? Oder ist "I T" was anderes?

Den nach innen versetzten Handlauf haben sie ja auch schon bei Leutenbach teilweise. Bin da scho paar mal mit meinem Speckring angestriffen. Nicht so angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. März 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo waren denn an der Hangkante jemals Absperrbänder? Oder ist "I T" was anderes?


Linke Seite vor dem Baum mit der komischen Wurzel war z. B. letztes Jahr im Sommer mal eins gespannt.


----------



## 0815p (10. März 2022)

Fohr morgen um 13.15uhr prüllbikicher tour, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Fohr morgen um 13.15uhr prüllbikicher tour, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Hätte Lust aber bin bis ca. 13 Uhr Holz machen mit nem Kumpel. 

Vielleicht Sonntag?


----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Fohr morgen um 13.15uhr prüllbikicher tour, falls aner mit will soll er bescheid sagen


Ist das die P-P Tour oder kenn ich das gar nicht?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (11. März 2022)

Schnelle Runde gedreht ...


----------



## 0815p (11. März 2022)

Cris, schön wars, super mal wieder mit einen top Fahrer ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## xTr3Me (11. März 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Cris, schön wars, super mal wieder mit einen top Fahrer ne Runde zu drehen


Ebenso, war super


----------



## 0815p (12. März 2022)




----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. März 2022)

Hab die Ecke weng freigemacht 👍

Bremsen danach is fast das schwierigere 🙈 und die folgenden zwei Kurven...

Friedhofstrail is irgendwer ohne Versetzautomatik dafür mit Feststellbremse hinten gefahren 🤔


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2022)

Finds so lustig wie die Stelle auf dem Bild ausschaut. Wenn man das so sieht denkt man sich, dass man einfach runter fährt ohne Probleme xD. Als ich letztes Jahr nach Jahren mal wieder hin bin war die Stelle in der Erinnerung so steil, wie die Anfahrt davor. Als ich dann in der Anfahrt schon gut steil drin war wusste ich was kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. März 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Friedhofstrail is irgendwer ohne Versetzautomatik dafür mit Feststellbremse hinten gefahren 🤔


Kenn ich auch ein paar Leute die so fahren. Hinterrad blockieren und rum. Hab ich a paar mal gemeckert seitdem fahre die nimmer mit mir


----------



## 0815p (27. März 2022)

Josch, alles gefahren?


----------



## JulH (14. April 2022)

Samstag Nachmittag biken und hinterher paar Bier trinken?


----------



## JulH (14. April 2022)

Wer hat auch Lust?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2022)

Was ich am Samstag (zum Eingewöhnen) fahre, ist nix für Dich.
Aber ca 16:00 oder 17:00 auf Bier im Naturfreundehaus wäre eine Idee.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. April 2022)

Wann wo? Könnte nämlich klappen


----------



## JulH (15. April 2022)

Ich hab mitn Fritz so 18 Uhr am naturfreundehaus auf a Bier ausgemacht. 

Davor ab 15. 30 Uhr ab Siegritz a Runde biken. Guckhüll, muschelquelle hummersta zb


----------



## Deleted 589869 (16. April 2022)

Fahrt die Woche, nächste Woche ist mit viel flotteren Fußverkehr zu rechnen. 









						Ultratrail Fränkische Schweiz - Trailrunning in Franken
					

Der UTFS geht in die Fortsetzung. Neben dem Ultratrail wird es erstmals auch einen 33km-Speedtrail in der Fränkischen Schweiz geben.




					www.ultratrail-fraenkische-schweiz.de


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. April 2022)

endlich ist das Wetter schön, kann man gleich wieder sich über alle in der Zeitung aufregen. Klar das Mountainbiker dabei nicht fehlen dürfen









						Mit dem Motorrad hoch zum Gipfel: Tier- und Pflanzenwelt am Walberla hat keine Zeit für Erholung
					

Schlaifhausen - Seit Jahren nimmt die Besucherzahl auf dem Walberla zu. Corona hat noch mehr Ausflügler gelockt. Das Walberla ist eins der Top-Ziele. Dabei handelt es sich eigentlich um ein Naturschutzgebiet. Die Natur leidet unter rücksichtslosen Zeitgenossen.




					www.nn.de
				










> Was an diesem Vormittag nicht zu beobachten ist, das sind Radfahrer, die es in den letzten Jahren Dank des Elektroantriebes vermehrt auf das Plateau geschafft haben. Die kämen, sagt Hans Thiem von der Naturschutzwacht, entweder sehr früh oder sehr spät, um sich ganz ungestört austoben zu können. An manchen Tagen hätte er schon mehr als 50 Radler gezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2022)

Jo am Walberla gibt es ja seit einer Weile Kontrollen durch Polizisten. Wurden wohl schon ein paar erwischt. Das Fahrradverbot dort oben ist halt ein totaler Quark aber leider Realität. Naja, mir soll es recht sein. Abfahrtstechnisch ist es eh irrelevant und wenn man da räuffahrt, wenn gerade keine Wanderhauptsaison ist (jeweils die ersten und letzten schönen Wochen im Jahr) dann wird sich da auch keine Sau für interessieren.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

Die Sperrverordnung fürs Walberla verbietet auf den Wegen das Fahren für Fahrzeuge aller Art.
Ich hatte schon mal drauf hingewiesen, dass dies rechtswidrig ist.
Wo nämlich Fußgänger auf den Wegen zugelassen werden, muß auch das unmotorisierte Fahren und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen zugelassen werden.
Entsprechend hatte die Reg. von Mittelfranken die (nahezu gleichlautende) Verordnung für die Rathsberger Wildnis nachgebessert und in Einklang mit dem geltenden Recht gebracht. Offenbar ist man in Ansbach eben klüger als in Bayreuth.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Sperrverordnung fürs Walberla verbietet auf den Wegen das fahren für Fahrzeuge aller Art.
> Ich hatte schon mal drauf hingewiesen, dass dies rechtswidrig ist.
> Wo nämlich Fußgänger auf den Wegen zugelassen werden, muß auch das unmotorosierte fahren und fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen zugelassen werden.
> Entsprechend hatte die Reg. von Mittelfranken die (nahezu gleichlautende) Verordnung für die Rathsberger Wildnis nachgebessert und in Einklang mit dem geltenden Recht gebracht. Offenbar ist man in Ansbach eben klüger als in Bayreuth.


Wäre halt interessant zu wissen, was mit den angezeigten Fahrradfahrern passiert ist. Ich vermute, dass die das rechtliche Hintergrundwissen selbst nicht haben und daher wohl abkassiert wurden.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. April 2022)

Gibt keine Anzeige. Nur Personalien und dann einen Bussgeldbescheid von der obersten Naturschutzbehörde. Polizei stellt nur die Personalien fest weil die "Naturranger" dazu keine Befugnis haben.

was es kostet kannst hier nachsehen








						Naturschutz in Deutschland
					

Der Naturschutz in Deutschland ist eine wichtige Maßnahme. Sie wird durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG) geregelt. Alle Informationen zu Nationalparks, Naturparks und anderen Landschaftsschutzgebieten lesen Sie hier.



					www.bussgeldkatalog.org
				





auf verbotenen Flächen geritten oder gefahren50 - 5.000 €

Altbekanntes Prinzip, je öfter sie dich erwischen desto teuerer wird es


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Wo nämlich Fußgänger auf den Wegen zugelassen werden, muß auch das unmotorosierte fahren und fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen zugelassen werden.


Dieser Logik nach wäre das fahren auf dem Bürgersteig etc. auch erlaubt.


----------



## gandi85 (19. April 2022)

Ich habe dieses Jahr da kurz oberhalb vom Kreuz auf kirchehrenbacher Seite einen Holzerwerber Teil von der Gemeinde. Ist schon lustig, ich darf da mit dem Auto hinfahren, mit dem Rad nicht 🤯


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Dieser Logik nach wäre das fahren auf dem Bürgersteig etc. auch erlaubt.


Auf dem Bürgersteig gilt nicht das BayNatSchG.


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2022)

Endlich wieder mal am Mare radeln gehen


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2022)




----------



## 0815p (20. April 2022)




----------



## JulH (20. April 2022)

Finale?


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2022)

A stück weiter


----------



## 0815p (20. April 2022)

Sesrti levante


----------



## maddn11 (20. April 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Sesrti levante


Sieht schön aus dort!
Viel Spaß euch beiden…


----------



## maddn11 (21. April 2022)

Ich hab‘s auch immerhin über den Alpenhauptkamm geschafft:


----------



## LeFritzz (21. April 2022)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich hab‘s auch immerhin über den Alpenhauptkamm geschafft:


Bei einem, der ja mal kritisiert hat, dass ich mit dem Auto zum Schmausenbuck führe, interessiert mich jetzt natürlich brennend, ob er es mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto über den Alpenhauptkamm geschafft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (21. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Bei einem, der ja mal kritisiert hat, dass ich mit dem Auto zum Schamusenbuck führe, interessiert mich jetzt natürlich brennend, ob er es mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto über den Alpenhauptkamm geschafft hat.


Bei einem 2-wöchigen Urlaub mit Skihochtouren und Biken nehme ich natürlich gerne mein Wohnmobil.
Das mit der Kritik ist natürlich völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, da ging es ja um was ganz anderes…


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Was ich am Samstag (zum Eingewöhnen) fahre, ist nix für Dich.
> Aber ca 16:00 oder 17:00 auf Bier im Naturfreundehaus wäre eine Idee.



Da ich gerade mal da bin wo mein Puter steht und wir letztens, im anderen Thread, die Diskussion zur Seehausschlüsselstelle hatten, wies schwerer geht, müll mich die Bilder mal hier rein. 
Damit du weißt wie ich das gemeint habe mit rechts und links 

Rechts von oben war die Linie gemeint (war recht dunkel an dem tag) :





Und bei links von oben käme man hier raus (ist aber schoh recht anspruchsvoll an die Stelle zu fahren):





Alsoe wäre perfek für den Kandidaten weswegen die Diskussion los ging 

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. April 2022)

Kurze Hosn, ich werd neidisch ...


----------



## maddn11 (21. April 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Kurze Hosn, ich werd neidisch ...


Das ist ja immer eine Frage der Höhe! Über 2000m in den Alpen kann man lange Hosen sowie gescheite Schuhe und Gamaschen immer noch gut brauchen


----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1462787


Des kenn ich. Sieht man ja immer recht schön wo ihr so runter fahrt. Moos weg. 
Mir stellt sich da immer wieder die Frage wie kommt ihr da hin und hoch?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Des kenn ich. Sieht man ja immer recht schön wo ihr so runter fahrt. Moos weg.
> Mir stellt sich da immer wieder die Frage wie kommt ihr da hin und hoch?



Einfach vorher links abbiegen und dann an der richtigen Stelle rechts runter fahren 
Echt, Moos ist da jetzt weg? ...gibt eh zuviel davon 

G.


----------



## bärlein (23. April 2022)

...möchte mich als stillen Mitleser outen und mich bei allen, die hier was konstruktives beigetragen haben, für die tollen Bilder bedanken!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2022)

Nur 25hm Tragen nötig:





Ein Happen davon machts möglich


----------



## Deleted 589869 (28. April 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Nur 25hm Tragen
> Ein Happen davon machts möglich


pulverisierte Aliens? 
🙃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (28. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einfach vorher links abbiegen und dann an der richtigen Stelle rechts runter fahren
> Echt, Moos ist da jetzt weg? ...gibt eh zuviel davon
> 
> G.


🙄😁👍


----------



## gandi85 (1. Mai 2022)

Kurze Info:
Heute ist 1. Mai. Beginn der Bockjagd. Letztes Jahr war wieder Waldinventur (Verbissgutachten, alle 3 Jahre) im Anschluss wurden durch die Behörden in den meisten Revieren trotz großen Protesten aus der Jägerschaft wieder massiv die Abschusszahlen nach oben gesetzt. D.h. viele Jagdpächter stehen gerade sehr unter Druck. Wäre schade, wenn man als Mountainbiker gleich zu Beginn diesen Druck abbekommen würde. 
Ist lediglich ein Appell, was ihr draus macht ist eure Sache. Rechtlich gibt es da natürlich keine wirklichen Einschränkungen fürs radeln, aber miteinander statt gegen einander funktioniert am Ende doch (meist) besser! 
Kurze Gespräche und bisschen Verständnis (heucheln  wirken auch hier manchmal Wunder.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. Mai 2022)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Kurze Info:
> Heute ist 1. Mai. Beginn der Bockjagd. Letztes Jahr war wieder Waldinventur (Verbissgutachten, alle 3 Jahre) im Anschluss wurden durch die Behörden in den meisten Revieren trotz großen Protesten aus der Jägerschaft wieder massiv die Abschusszahlen nach oben gesetzt. D.h. viele Jagdpächter stehen gerade sehr unter Druck. Wäre schade, wenn man als Mountainbiker gleich zu Beginn diesen Druck abbekommen würde.
> Ist lediglich ein Appell, was ihr draus macht ist eure Sache. Rechtlich gibt es da natürlich keine wirklichen Einschränkungen fürs radeln, aber miteinander statt gegen einander funktioniert am Ende doch (meist) besser!
> Kurze Gespräche und bisschen Verständnis (heucheln  wirken auch hier manchmal Wunder.


Mit 95% der Jäger gibt es so gut wie garkeine Probleme! Mit diesen 95% kann man sich Abends im Biergarten egal ob Hollerbusch oder sonstwo ganz normal Unterhalten. 

Manche haben das Talent immerwieder die 5% anzutreffen. 

Vollofosten bleibt Vollpfosten egal wie hoch oder niedrig der Abschussplan ist. Die wollen eigentlich niemanden in ihrem Revier haben. Auch keine Wanderer, Pilzesammler etc.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich hoffe es hat sich kein Böcklein erschrocken wenn es mich sah 🤣


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Mai 2022)

@gandi85 :
Zu welchen Zeiten wird denn gejagd?
Das Äsungsverhalten des Schalenwildes würde es ja möglich machen, dieses 24h am Tag zu bejagen.
Ich denke aber nicht, das dies geschieht.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (1. Mai 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> @gandi85 :
> Zu welchen Zeiten wird denn gejagd?
> Das Äsungsverhalten des Schalenwildes würde es ja möglich machen, dieses 24h am Tag zu bejagen.
> Ich denke aber nicht, das dies geschieht.











						Bockjagd - Das ist die beste Uhrzeit für die Bockerlegung
					

Was sind das die besten Zeiten, um bei der Bockjagd zu Schuss zu kommen? Ihr JÄGER hat die Uhrzeiten von 420 Bockerlegungen ausgewertet. Hier das Ergebnis.




					www.jaegermagazin.de
				




Ansonsten hätten wir da noch folgendes:





						Ausnahmen vom Nachtjagdverbot auf Rotwild gemäss § 19 Abs. 2 BJagdG und Art. 29 Abs. 3 Nr. 3 BayJG - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Mai 2022)

Sooo hoch sind die Parkgebühren doch auch wieder nicht?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2022)

Ich finde den Hinweis gut, dass kein Öl oder andere Kraftstoffe ausgetreten sind. Da war wieder ein Profi am Werk.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (2. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Sooo hoch sind die Parkgebühren doch auch wieder nicht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1470218


Der Artikel rechts ist bestimmt auch lesenswert 😁

Ich reiche nach








						Trotz Festabsage: Polizei kontrolliert Walberla
					

Am 1. Mai-Wochenende hätte das Walberlafest stattgefunden. Daher rüstete sich die Reiterstaffel für viele Besucher und Feierwütige.




					www.fraenkischertag.de


----------



## Smithie (2. Mai 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Der Artikel rechts ist bestimmt auch lesenswert 😁
> 
> Ich reiche nach
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir manche Wanderwege in der Fränkischen anschaue, dann beschädigen Pferde die Wege deutlich mehr als Radfahrer. Da tut sich die Politzei mit der Reitstaffel kein Gefallen ...

Erinnert mich an eine Begebenheit in meiner Jugend: da wurde ich als Bikerin im Nationalpark Riesengebirge auf einer Teerstrasse von Rangern auf Motorrädern gejagt ...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Der Artikel rechts ist bestimmt auch lesenswert 😁
> 
> Ich reiche nach
> 
> ...


Lustig, wieder zwei Radfahrer angezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (6. Mai 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Lustig, wieder zwei Radfahrer angezeigt.


Ja, und ich wollte eigentlich nur Wissen ob da tatsächlich das steht was ich vermutet habe.




Und was soll ich sagen, ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. Mai 2022)

Neuen Trail ausgekundschaftet. Leider ne Sackgasse aufgrund Windbruch und Totholz

Erst naufgetragen das ich weiss wo der Einstieg ist... 








Ende im Gelände


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Mai 2022)

Kennt jemand die zwischen den Felsen folgende Schlüsselstelle? Die Frage wäre, ob fahrbar oder nicht  ich habe nix zusammen gebracht. Viel Geröll, tiefe Böden, null Grip. Konnte nicht mal zu Fuß runter laufen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Mai 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die zwischen den Felsen folgende Schlüsselstelle? Die Frage wäre, ob fahrbar oder nicht  ich habe nix zusammen gebracht. Viel Geröll, tiefe Böden, null Grip. Konnte nicht mal zu Fuß runter laufen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1485712


der Baum scheint beliebt zu sein...


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2022)

Ich fahre am Sonntag 10:00 ab RB.
Trainmeusel, Hangkante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (5. Juni 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag 10:00 ab RB.
> Trainmeusel, Hangkante


Habe ich zu spät gelesen. Wäre dabei gewesen. Überlege den ganzen Tag schon was ich fahre.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. Juni 2022)

Schon wer eine von den Dingern entdeckt? 



			https://www.instagram.com/p/Cdc1NFfqf4v/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y
		


😆


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Juni 2022)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Habe ich zu spät gelesen. Wäre dabei gewesen. Überlege den ganzen Tag schon was ich fahre.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. Juni 2022)

On Tour ... 










🙋‍♂️


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juni 2022)

Sonntag 10:00 ab RB.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. Juni 2022)

Sonntag 10 ab Wfeld. 😇stadt, ✝️sta, 🦉sta und zurück.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Juni 2022)

Morgen 12:00 ab RB.


----------



## 0815p (20. Juni 2022)

F


----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. Juni 2022)

Gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und den Teufel besucht 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. Juli 2022)

Lebt Ihr noch? 




Wer die Treppe fahren will, Heckenschere ned vergessen ... 







Auch immer wieder mal schön ... 





🙋‍♂️


----------



## hidyn (9. Juli 2022)

Bilder von der Hohlkirche


----------



## Deleted 589869 (16. Juli 2022)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Und in dem Ranking der hässlichsten Gipfel Deutschlands darf dann nicht unser fränkischer Schneeberg fehlen.
> Oder hat noch jemand einen?


Neubürg bei Whonsgehaig mit Abstand der hässlichsten in ganz Franken!


----------



## 0815p (18. August 2022)

Berch


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. August 2022)

0815p schrieb:


> Berch


Weiss scho, Berch ned Hügel 🙈😅


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (19. August 2022)

Super Bildla, einiges ist bekannt.


----------



## 0815p (19. August 2022)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Super Bildla, einiges ist bekannt.


Ja, oben super, der rest von der Tour war öde, weil wegsperrung


----------

